# -====



## Codyjohns

-----------


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I played a friends 4100; 20 years ago, and never forgot about it. Because of that I finally bought one of my own. The 900's never seem to receive the respect they deserve. They are tone monsters, in my opinion, and others will eventually figure out their greatness and seek out one also. So I dedicate this thread to all the 900's. (Thoughts and Experiences)



I'm going to record mine this morning HQ so people can hear what a JCM900 can really sound like when set up properly. I'll give the details when finished but I'm going to record a new song I've been working on, so gimme a day or two to post.


----------



## Codyjohns

I love the last one you posted Jeff........ it sounds beautiful.


----------



## Australian

A few months ago I sold my 4500 that had 5881's. When cranked this thing sounded awesome! the overtones are there.
There was only one thing that I felt was not great, and that was the clean channel. It reminded me of my Valvestate amp a little.

But I will buy another, probably the 4100. These amps are surprisingly quiet when cranked up. Probably the quietest cranked Marshall I've heard.
For Randy Rhoads type technique, these amps love that attack.

Do I regret selling mine? yes 

Congrats Michael, I know with your style of playing that amp is screaming.


----------



## Bobb

The more you guys keep posting about how wonderful the 900s are, the more people will jack up the prices of them.

I'm still trying to decide if I should keep the 6550s in my MkIII or convert it back to EL34s.


----------



## Codyjohns

Australian said:


> A few months ago I sold my 4500 that had 5881's. When cranked this thing sounded awesome! the overtones are there.
> There was only one thing that I felt was not great, and that was the clean channel. It reminded me of my Valvestate amp a little.
> 
> But I will buy another, probably the 4100. These amps are surprisingly quiet when cranked up. Probably the quietest cranked Marshall I've heard.
> For Randy Rhoads type technique, these amps love that attack.
> 
> Do I regret selling mine? yes
> 
> Congrats Michael, I know with your style of playing that amp is screaming.



I love playing Randy Rhoads with my 4100. I played S.A.T.O with my band the other night and it sounded great with nothing in front of the amp.


----------



## GaryM

Had mine for 4 months now and loving it massive. I'm still a bit of virgin though because I've never found an area big enough to get the main volume past 6.

Looking at attenuators as we speak. Particularly the discontinued Marshall Power Break. A little expensive but I suppose you only buy one once.

Does anyone have any experience of 900's and attenuators?

GaryM


----------



## Ken

As hybrid amps go, the 900 DR's seem to be the most accepted by tube people. In fact, Marshall guys consider it a tube amp in spite of the "preamp" tubes not really being in the tone path. I've posted before that the month I played a 900 in the band I was underwhelmed, but I conceed it may not have been biased, had the right tubes, etc.

That being said, it has a cutting sound that might have suited some people but I found a little harsh. At the time, I had no idea about Marshalls at all, so I didn't have any preconcieved thoughts. In fact, my reaction was, "What's so great about Marshalls?"

Ken


----------



## Jasper.

Bobb said:


> The more you guys keep posting about how wonderful the 900s are, the more people will jack up the prices of them.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I should keep the 6550s in my MkIII or convert it back to EL34s.



Don't you know we have set up something to make people want JCM900's? Actually they are totally crap. But we are making all the people want them so they sell their 800's, JVM, etc. for very cheap prices. So we can buy a REAL Marshall.... But don't tell it further!


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Don't you know we have set up something to make people want JCM900's? Actually they are totally crap. But we are making all the people want them so they sell their 800's, JVM, etc. for very cheap prices. So we can buy a REAL Marshall.... But don't tell it further!



Well save your money up and maybe you can buy a Marshall one day. The one that you think is the best.


----------



## Bobb

Jasper. said:


> Don't you know we have set up something to make people want JCM900's? Actually they are totally crap. But we are making all the people want them so they sell their 800's, JVM, etc. for very cheap prices. So we can buy a REAL Marshall.... But don't tell it further!



Now point me to that sucker who wants to trade that old dull worn out looking plexi and a whole lot of cash for my much nicer looking 900.


----------



## MM54




----------



## Jasper.

Bobb said:


> Now point me to that sucker who wants to trade that old dull worn out looking plexi and a whole lot of cash for my much nicer looking 900.



Have patience my little friend.....


----------



## eljeffebrown

Here ya go, a HQ recording of my head.

No effects AT ALL in front of the head. Just Guitar, Cord, Head, Cab. No mastering, No pre or post EQ. The only thing that has any EQ on it is the drums.

Guitar: ESP LTD Viper 400 W EMG 81
Cord: Monster Cable "Good"
Mic: Audio 2000
Cab 1983 Carvin top loaded W 
Sheffield 75 watters.
Recording Software: Adobe Audition 3.0

http://eyecon.netdojo.com/songs/marshall.mp3


----------



## nedcronin

As usual, BONE crushing tone EL Jeffe....awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Here ya go, a HQ recording of my head.
> 
> No effects AT ALL in front of the head. Just Guitar, Cord, Head, Cab. No mastering, No pre or post EQ. The only thing that has any EQ on it is the drums.
> 
> Guitar: ESP LTD Viper 400 W EMG 81
> Cord: Monster Cable "Good"
> Mic: Audio 2000
> Cab 1983 Carvin top loaded W
> Sheffield 75 watters.
> Recording Software: Adobe Audition 3.0
> 
> http://eyecon.netdojo.com/songs/marshall.mp3



Ass kicking and thats what I'm talking about (JCM900) Beautiful


----------



## Sir Don

I sure love my SLX.


----------



## NewReligion

I bought my first JCM 900 in 1990. It was a 2500, wish I still had it. But I always find room for the 4100 and 2100 in the studio. Again, very different circuit and EQ spectrum but undeniably Marshall. My youngest son Eric gets a killer Jerry Cantrell tone out of his 1990 4100 and G&L guitars. I don't think Jerry used 4100's but maybe it's just Eric's hands. 

Cheers to the 900 Series.

David


----------



## RobS

GaryM said:


> Had mine for 4 months now and loving it massive. I'm still a bit of virgin though because I've never found an area big enough to get the main volume past 6.
> 
> Looking at attenuators as we speak. Particularly the discontinued Marshall Power Break. A little expensive but I suppose you only buy one once.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of 900's and attenuators?
> 
> GaryM



Yep, I run my 4100 thru the PB and with the vol maxed on both channels it sounds awesome.....completely different once you get the master over 8


----------



## pinto79

I've got a soft spot for the 900 too. I plan on one each of the three 100 watt head versions to reside in my arsenal.


----------



## Australian

RobS said:


> Yep, I run my 4100 thru the PB and with the vol maxed on both channels it sounds awesome.....completely different once you get the master over 8



Thats the magic word. Take it past 8 and youre into a whole new world bubbling blistering harmonics. Thats where the power tubes must kick in.

BTW what are the differences in sound, punch, warmth etc. comparing 50 and 100 watt version (4500 and 4100). Is the 50 watt identical in sound to the 100, just not as much headroom?


----------



## Ascension

Played a Dual verb back in the 90's on the road. It was bullet proof reliable and I got solid tones every night.
I now own a 1990 JCM 900 2501 1/12 combo. I prefer the tones of the Dual Masters to the Dual Reverbs and in particular LOVE the SLX!!


----------



## RobS

Australian said:


> Thats the magic word. Take it past 8 and youre into a whole new world bubbling blistering harmonics. Thats where the power tubes must kick in.
> 
> BTW what are the differences in sound, punch, warmth etc. comparing 50 and 100 watt version (4500 and 4100). Is the 50 watt identical in sound to the 100, just not as much headroom?



Yep, go past 8 and channel A sounds awesome. Ch B is then like having a boost pedal (sd1 or tube screamer) kicked in.
Completely different to the sound you get without an attenuator at say 4-5 on the master. Just saturated craziness and sustain for a very long time.

I hace never tried a 50watt model but would imagine the same outcome at those levels.

Rob


----------



## neal48

When I'm out giging, I use a 4100. It growls like a lion, when you want it to. In the clean channel, you get some of the best bluesy tones you ever heard, when that thing is cranked up, with a slight breakup, that will bring you to your knees. I love that thing.


----------



## mjg

I use a SL-X for rehearsals every week and I think it's a very easy to set up and consistently great sounding amp. Push the master and dim the dual pre-amp controls a bit!


----------



## Jesstaa

RobS said:


> Yep, go past 8 and channel A sounds awesome. Ch B is then like having a boost pedal (sd1 or tube screamer) kicked in.
> Completely different to the sound you get without an attenuator at say 4-5 on the master. Just saturated craziness and sustain for a very long time.
> 
> I hace never tried a 50watt model but would imagine the same outcome at those levels.
> 
> Rob



Definitely.
Channel A completely dimed with the mids cranked is just a great sound, so natural, and it really just roars.


----------



## Codyjohns

I seen a SL-X for sale a few months ago and he was asking $666.00 for it I think because its a beast(tons of gain on tap)I should of grabed it


----------



## Ken

Michael RT said:


> I seen a SL-X for sale a few months ago and he was asking $666.00 for it I think because its a beast(tons of gain on tap)I should of grabed it



Satanic pricing! LOL

That's a good price but you can find them here around Chicago also around $600 if you keep an eye out. I've seen ask prices as high as $800+ as well. If you regret not getting it, I bet you'll find another in that area.

Ken


----------



## mike mike

i have the mkiii 2500 50 watt. i would recomend to keep with the stock, which is el34', to get the mostgain and awesomeness haha


----------



## mike mike

aww i have the 2500, a 1995 model made in december, possibly the last one ever made xD


----------



## mike mike

Ascension said:


> Played a Dual verb back in the 90's on the road. It was bullet proof reliable and I got solid tones every night.
> I now own a 1990 JCM 900 2501 1/12 combo. I prefer the tones of the Dual Masters to the Dual Reverbs and in particular LOVE the SLX!!




the dual master's kick ass!! its basically the evolution of the jcm800. the Mkiii, if kept in production, would have saved the jcm 900 from its reputation. but i am completley happy with the rarity our mkiii's(non slx, non dual reverd) have. mine is a 2500 head in mint condition. i payed an outrageous $975 for it, but it was well worth it


----------



## Codyjohns

I am looking at buying this 4500 if it EL34's it will be sold.

Marshall JCM 900 Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I am looking at buying this 4500 if it EL34's it will be sold.
> 
> Marshall JCM 900 Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



the 4500 was never made for el34's, only the mkiii's (2100, 2500). many of the 4100 and 4500's have el34s wrongly installed and are not properly biased for them. one of the reasons the jcm 900 has it's bad rep


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> the 4500 was never made for el34's, only the mkiii's (2100, 2500). many of the 4100 and 4500's have el34s wrongly installed and are not properly biased for them. one of the reasons the jcm 900 has it's bad rep



The first two or three years EL34's 4100 and 4500 (check out the link with the schematics)
You are right people swapped power tube without setting them up properly . 

Marshall Amps Info & Schematics


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> the 4500 was never made for el34's,



Wrong.


----------



## Bobb

The entire 900 series were equipped with EL34s until late 93/early 94.


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> The entire 900 series were equipped with EL34s until late 93/early 94.



i didnt know that the 4100/4500 was made for el34's, thanks for the new info, but, i happen to know that the actual date of un el34ification was the end of 1992, so yeah you were right i guess thats pretty much the same


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> The entire 900 series were equipped with EL34s until late 93/early 94.



i see you also have a mkiii 2500. awesome huh


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Wrong.


----------



## Bobb

mike mike said:


> i didnt know that the 4100/4500 was made for el34's, thanks for the new info, but, i happen to know that the actual date of un el34ification was the end of 1992, so yeah you were right i guess thats pretty much the same



Both my 900s are Jan 93. The 4101 came stock with EL34s. No idea when my 2500 was converted to 6550s. Previous owner claimed it was like that when he bought it about five years ago. Even though it sounds really good with the 6550s, it will probably get changed back to EL34s.

I have seen stock EL34s in 900s through mid/late 93.


----------



## mike mike

Yeah I just read that. I guess it was just the mkiii that was discontinued in 1992. Cool man. What does the 6550 do for the amps sound? I have always wondered about putting them in but bought they wouldn't fit or would compress the tone


----------



## Codyjohns

Mine is dated Jan. 1990 and its EL34's. I think they run out of stock on the EL34's in 1994 and had a large supply of 5881 at that time from a Marshall supplier.
I am not a 100% on that.


----------



## Bobb

mike mike said:


> Yeah I just read that. I guess it was just the mkiii that was discontinued in 1992. Cool man. What does the 6550 do for the amps sound? I have always wondered about putting them in but bought they wouldn't fit or would compress the tone



Mine must have been one of the last ones out the door since the serial number dates it as 93/01.

In theory the 6550s are supposed to stay cleaner so distortion is more dependent on the pre amp. I have also heard that they are a higher power tube but since they are running EL34 type voltages, the output is the same/similar as EL34s, in other words, the 6550s are not being worked very hard. Somebody correct me if I'm way off on this one. All I can say for certain is that it sounds damn good as is.


----------



## Codyjohns

A 900 with 6550's (KT88's) ......now that would be cool.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> A 900 with 6550's (KT88's) ......now that would be cool.



hell yeah. and yes you are correct. according to the 6100 part of the dr tube page, around 1993-94 is when they ran out of the el34's


----------



## Codyjohns

What is the best power tubes for the 900??? I'm running JJ's in mine and they are not that bad. What would be better??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What is the best power tubes for the 900??? I'm running JJ's in mine and they are not that bad. What would be better??



i run groove tubes gt e34ls (the us made ones) in mine. they are the highest output tube in the el34 categorey and sound wonderfull. winged c is supposedly very good as well


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i run groove tubes gt e34ls (the us made ones) in mine. they are the highest output tube in the el34 categorey and sound wonderfull. winged c is supposedly very good as well



The Winged C is looking like a good choice. I have heard a lot of good things about them. I'm still waiting for that guy to respond about that 4500 thats for sale. I email him twice.


----------



## JCMenace

Its funny, I log on here and see a thread giving 900s respect. I ventured away from marshall a while back thinking it wasnt my sound, wound up with a bunch of mesas in which all i tried to do was to get them to sound like a marshall, FUNNY I know, well just yesterday I decided to fire up the ol 900 just to see what I thought of it after months of tweaking buzzy jars of wasps, LOL and holy shit, All this time i was trying to dial in what I had already had... I have no use for a rectifier but Dont get me wrong I love the stiletto, and I found settings on it that are great, but even after retubing it twice, it does not pull the marshall sound...Like a marshall... My slx hadnt been retubed in over a year, but it slays the shit out of any amp I own. I couldnt believe my favorite amp, is still my first amp. Just thought id add a lil umph for the 900s Actually picking up a 83 2203 within the next couple of days, but Im staying here for good.


----------



## Codyjohns

JCMenace said:


> Its funny, I log on here and see a thread giving 900s respect. I ventured away from marshall a while back thinking it wasnt my sound, wound up with a bunch of mesas in which all i tried to do was to get them to sound like a marshall, FUNNY I know, well just yesterday I decided to fire up the ol 900 just to see what I thought of it after months of tweaking buzzy jars of wasps, LOL and holy shit, All this time i was trying to dial in what I had already had... I have no use for a rectifier but Dont get me wrong I love the stiletto, and I found settings on it that are great, but even after retubing it twice, it does not pull the marshall sound...Like a marshall... My slx hadnt been retubed in over a year, but it slays the shit out of any amp I own. I couldnt believe my favorite amp, is still my first amp. Just thought id add a lil umph for the 900s Actually picking up a 83 2203 within the next couple of days, but Im staying here for good.



I had a stiletto 150w and I sold it. It's was missing the Marshall crunch.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The Winged C is looking like a good choice. I have heard a lot of good things about them. I'm still waiting for that guy to respond about that 4500 thats for sale. I email him twice.



I hate it when that happens. Tell me what winged c is like. Yeah I'm glad to see all these people liking the 900. And not just people who can't afford other amps. People who know whatthey are talking about. There's 3 or 4 amps for me in this world and they are the ENGL savage, ENGL SE 6l6/el34, a bone stock jmp mkii, and the 900 mkiii.


----------



## Racerboy44

I currently have a 93' SL-X and a 79' JMP MV. The truth is, side by side, they are very close. It's tough to pick which one is better, but the 900 has a midrange character that the JMP does not have. A more vocal, angry, cutting sound that really does it for me more often than the JMP


----------



## Codyjohns

Racerboy44 said:


> I currently have a 93' SL-X and a 79' JMP MV. The truth is, side by side, they are very close. It's tough to pick which one is better, but the 900 has a midrange character that the JMP does not have. A more vocal, angry, cutting sound that really does it for me more often than the JMP



I brought my 900 over to my friends house and we set it on top of his 1979 JMP MV and played through both. Side by side, they are very close I swear to god I was surprised just the gain on the 900 was a lot better. My friend took a picture of the amps I will see if I can get it from him and post it.


----------



## kr-100

The dual MV 900's can be setup like a 2 channel amp if you are useing a Les Paul type guitar. Roll back the volume on one pickup to cleanup (and / or split coil), set the 2nd MV a couple points higher to make up the volume difference. Switch between the two for your clean / dirty........


----------



## Furies

So has anyone here done any side by side comparisons among the various 900 flavors - SL-X, DR, and MKIII? I'm curious what your impressions are.


----------



## probes

Interested to know if any one runs a volume attenuator in the effects loop on the 900 rather than a power soak. And, what the diff in tone is. I recently open mine up for the first time at a gig at more or less full tilt and was blown away by what happened to the tone & crucnch. Would be nice ot have this at practices?


----------



## kr-100

Furies said:


> So has anyone here done any side by side comparisons among the various 900 flavors - SL-X, DR, and MKIII? I'm curious what your impressions are.





Adrian R is a big fan of the 900's.....I believe he owns or has owned all three flavors as well as modded DR's.


----------



## MM54

Whoever asked about what power tubes were good in a 900, I have the EH 6CA7's in mine and it's GLORIOUS.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Whoever asked about what power tubes were good in a 900, I have the EH 6CA7's in mine and it's GLORIOUS.



Are they very expensive??...... How about kt77's ......I heard they have a different tone to them that people like alot. I wonder what they would sound like in a 900.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Are they very expensive??...... How about kt77's ......I heard they have a different tone to them that people like alot. I wonder what they would sound like in a 900.



The EH 6CA7's are like $40 for a pair from Tubedepot.


----------



## Codyjohns

Last night was my third rehearsal with the new 900 I bought. We are playing R-30 overture (Rush) and spirit of radio and a number of classic rock tunes. The EL34's in this amp works great for 70's and 80's rock. My band mates like the 900 better then the 2203kk I own. But regardless I'm keeping the 800 because of the KT88's. A lot of people want to buy her because of the red lights I put inside the head. LOL


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> The EH 6CA7's are like $40 for a pair from Tubedepot.



Hey Matt do you have to re bias for them or are they a direct drop in?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Last night was my third rehearsal with the new 900 I bought. We are playing R-30 overture (Rush) and spirit of radio and a number of classic rock tunes. The EL34's in this amp works great for 70's and 80's rock. My band mates like the 900 better then the 2203kk I own. But regardless I'm keeping the 800 because of the KT88's. A lot of people want to buy her because of the red lights I put inside the head. LOL



How did you do the red lights? I really like it. It's pretty cool. And what did you use as a powersource


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> How did you do the red lights? I really like it. It's pretty cool. And what did you use as a powersource



The front cloth and wood comes out as one piece. I cut a rectangular hole in the wood and stapled the cloth back on. I used out door lights and stapled them to the top inside of the head and run the plug out the back. (separate plug supply and no noise or hum). I would never do this to my 900. I would leave it original.


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey Matt do you have to re bias for them or are they a direct drop in?



You should always bias after changing power tubes, but the 6CA7's bias up in the same range as EL34's, yeah. No mods are required.


----------



## MartyStrat54

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey Matt do you have to re bias for them or are they a direct drop in?



For the type of music you play, I think you would really like them. If the 6CA7 were a speaker, it would be the G12-65. Smooth, sweet highs, fat mids and great bottom end.


----------



## richieG

I have thought for a long time that the 900s were the best value rock amp out there. Kids can get a nice tube amp that will last and they can rock hard with for not a lot of money. 

I lent my 900 combo to a mate who's egnater broke down, (he plays in a cover band) he was blown away. Now he keeps on coming and using it. I am not gonna lend him my 800 or Slash amp. Would never get em back.


----------



## mike mike

richieG said:


> I have thought for a long time that the 900s were the best value rock amp out there. Kids can get a nice tube amp that will last and they can rock hard with for not a lot of money.
> 
> I lent my 900 combo to a mate who's egnater broke down, (he plays in a cover band) he was blown away. Now he keeps on coming and using it. I am not gonna lend him my 800 or Slash amp. Would never get em back.



Yep. But I have one of the significantly more rare mkiii models which is like a boosted jcm 800. I didn't buy it because of it's price, I bought if for it's tone. Someone tell me, is $975 a risiculour price for a mint 92 mkiii? That's what I payed ad it's one of the last ones built.


----------



## mike mike

Furies said:


> So has anyone here done any side by side comparisons among the various 900 flavors - SL-X, DR, and MKIII? I'm curious what your impressions are.



fosho. i have played the 4100 and the mkiii side by side in a store. the mkiii sounds like a high gain jcm 800, and if you don't use the gain sensitivity, you can get the same sound. the 4100 is a totally different animal. i walked out of the store with the mkiii if that means anything


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> fosho. i have played the 4100 and the mkiii side by side in a store. the mkiii sounds like a high gain jcm 800, and if you don't use the gain sensitivity, you can get the same sound. the 4100 is a totally different animal. i walked out of the store with the mkiii if that means anything



What do you think the differences is between the 4100 and the mkIII besides the reverb ?? Do they sound that different??


----------



## Bloodrock

Just scored a near mint 1990 MkIII 2100!! It should be here next week! I had a 2500 a while back and stupidly sold it to buy an SLX...(too noisey, and not as good of a tone as the MkIII IMO). These really are the secret of the 900 family, they sound almost exactly like an 800MkII if you turn the sensitivity on zero,(diode clipping off), and by adding the amount of the SS clipping you want it's like having a built in OD pedal.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bloodrock said:


> Just scored a near mint 1990 MkIII 2100!! It should be here next week! I had a 2500 a while back and stupidly sold it to buy an SLX...(too noisey, and not as good of a tone as the MkIII IMO). These really are the secret of the 900 family, they sound almost exactly like an 800MkII if you turn the sensitivity on zero,(diode clipping off), and by adding the amound of the SS clipping you want it's like having a built in OD pedal.



I'm looking for a 1990 MkIII 2100 or 2500 in my region.......very hard to find. Congratulation on finding a great 900.


----------



## Gryphon

Bloodrock said:


> Just scored a near mint 1990 MkIII 2100!! It should be here next week! I had a 2500 a while back and stupidly sold it to buy an SLX...(too noisey, and not as good of a tone as the MkIII IMO). These really are the secret of the 900 family, they sound almost exactly like an 800MkII if you turn the sensitivity on zero,(diode clipping off), and by adding the amound of the SS clipping you want it's like having a built in OD pedal.



I agree - I have mint early 90s MkIII (2502) that I bought new. I looked at the schematic and figured out that the 'Gain Sensitivity' knob adds clipping just like an overdrive pedal by using a diode bridge. You can literally dial in the dirt you want, even at bedroom levels. I have never owned a JCM800 so I cant compare to those but having played many gigs with mine in the early 90s, this amp (especially with a Les Paul) is a beast.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What do you think the differences is between the 4100 and the mkIII besides the reverb ?? Do they sound that different??



It's hard to say. The 900 dr sounds a little more compressed, but not much. Also dr has a totally unique sound. The dual gain controls really give you more control over your sound in the mkiii. The 4100 is really cool, but there was something I liked about the mkiii. And I was totally unbiased in my decision because when I bought it I had no idea of the differences between the two lol


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> Just scored a near mint 1990 MkIII 2100!! It should be here next week! I had a 2500 a while back and stupidly sold it to buy an SLX...(too noisey, and not as good of a tone as the MkIII IMO). These really are the secret of the 900 family, they sound almost exactly like an 800MkII if you turn the sensitivity on zero,(diode clipping off), and by adding the amound of the SS clipping you want it's like having a built in OD pedal.



nice man!!! isnt it an awesome head!! especially the mint ones? these are becoming harder and harder to find


----------



## Codyjohns

How much is a MkIII 2100 or 2500 going for price-wise these days??


----------



## mike mike

everbody, post pictures of your 900!!


----------



## Roadburn

There you go:


----------



## Bloodrock

Michael RT said:


> How much is a MkIII 2100 or 2500 going for price-wise these days??



The one I just got was $700 shipping included. They've been anywhere from $500-$800 lately for some reason. I paid a little extra for mine due to being in excellent condition and a 1990 model. I sold the 2500 I had a year or two back for about $500, and an SLX for $600.


----------



## MM54




----------



## Codyjohns

Bloodrock said:


> The one I just got was $700 shipping included. They've been anywhere from $500-$800 lately for some reason. I paid a little extra for mine due to being in excellent condition and a 1990 model. I sold the 2500 I had a year or two back for about $500, and an SLX for $600.



I think the MkIII 2100 will be the next amp head I buy.


----------



## Bloodrock

Also just saw that John 5's rig now consists of 3 4100's, a red, white, and blue! Theres a vid on youtube of him saying how much he loves the 900's.


----------



## Codyjohns

Great idea Mike Mike.


----------



## mike mike

nice guys. i need some good quality camera pics. ahh here we go! done with a real camera!! here we go!!!


----------



## Bobb

Posted before. Crappy pic but here it is anyway. 

'93 4101 DR sitting on '93 2500 MKIII


----------



## Codyjohns

Bloodrock said:


> The one I just got was $700 shipping included. They've been anywhere from $500-$800 lately for some reason. I paid a little extra for mine due to being in excellent condition and a 1990 model. I sold the 2500 I had a year or two back for about $500, and an SLX for $600.



I bought my 4100 and a JCM800 cab. 1,000.00. For the price you can't beat it for what your getting and they sound great! At that price I wouldn't mind two more 900's for my rig. It's looking like a MKIII.......if I can find one.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I bought my 4100 and a JCM800 cab. 1,000.00. For the price you can't beat it for what your getting and they sound great! At that price I wouldn't mind two more 900's for my rig. It's looking like a MKIII.......if I can find one.



Unforunately, if you can find one, and they know what they have, you will probably end up paying alot. Mine cost 975 with no cab or anything. It's well worth it tho. Agree?


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> Posted before. Crappy pic but here it is anyway.
> 
> '93 4101 DR sitting on '93 2500 MKIII



how is that possible for it to be a 93? what are the first two numbers in the serial number? that is the year


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how is that possible for it to be a 93? what are the first two numbers in the serial number? that is the year



Mike they run the 4101 DR 900's until 1997 so that would be a 1993.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike they run the 4101 DR 900's until 1997 so that would be a 1993.



i know, but the mkiii was only made from 1990-1992, according to dr. tube and various other websites, and his post says a mkiii from 93


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i know, but the mkiii was only made from 1990-1992, according to dr. tube and various other websites, and his post says a mkiii from 93



Sorry about that.......you are right I didn't see that (93 MKIII) .......maybe it was bought in 1993??


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Never owned a JCM900..but I have to say ...I owned a Peavey Mace years ago...same principle...analog parts preamp feeding into a killer power stage...I loved it. Think early gary rossington ...lynyrd skynyrd sound....totally Mace....it had 6 6l6GC's.....brutal power with massive tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

chuckharmonjr said:


> Never owned a JCM900..but I have to say ...I owned a Peavey Mace years ago...same principle...analog parts preamp feeding into a killer power stage...I loved it. Think early gary rossington ...lynyrd skynyrd sound....totally Mace....it had 6 6l6GC's.....brutal power with massive tone.



Gary Rossington had a nice fat lead sound with the Peavey Mace and LP........ very cool.


----------



## Bobb

mike mike said:


> i know, but the mkiii was only made from 1990-1992, according to dr. tube and various other websites, and his post says a mkiii from 93



It must have been one of the last ones out the door. The number is 93xxxxx01, barely into Jan/93. Kinda surprised me too.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> It must have been one of the last ones out the door. The number is 93xxxxx01, barely into Jan/93. Kinda surprised me too.



My s/n is Y1xxx9...... the Y=1990. Yours must of been the last ones they roll out. Very cool.


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> It must have been one of the last ones out the door. The number is 93xxxxx01, barely into Jan/93. Kinda surprised me too.



thats incredible, and i hate you lol!!! mine is 92xxxxx12 

jealous yes!! but you and me have some of the last ones built!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats incredible, and i hate you lol!!! mine is 92xxxxx12
> 
> jealous yes!! but you and me have some of the last ones built!



One month apart ......thats wicked


----------



## mike mike

i hear about stuff like that with guitars, where a few are assembled from spare parts a little after production ends, but not amps. thats pretty cool


----------



## tresmarshallz

cool thread, I have a friend I've jammed with for years that uses a 100W 900 DR. He gets really good tones out of it with his PRS guitar. I recently took a chance and bought an SLX having never heard one first hand. I love it, a really nice smooth tube sound, no harshness like is abundant in the newer DSL's/TSL's etc.
My band mates like the 900 even more than my jcm800. If I buy another Marshall, you can bet I will be checking out a MKIII. I think some people dont realize how close you can get to a ripping jcm800 sound with the mkIII and slx amps.


----------



## mike mike

drdowell said:


> cool thread, I have a friend I've jammed with for years that uses a 100W 900 DR. He gets really good tones out of it with his PRS guitar. I recently took a chance and bought an SLX having never heard one first hand. I love it, a really nice smooth tube sound, no harshness like is abundant in the newer DSL's/TSL's etc.



why does everybody on this forum hate DSL's so much? i have played a few and i think they are amazing. i always loved the DSL 100, but they are getting harder to find


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> why does everybody on this forum hate DSL's so much? i have played a few and i think they are amazing. i always loved the DSL 100, but they are getting harder to find



I like the DSL 100 but their is something about older amp that gets my attention. I found these videos on youtube and I thought I would share. The guy on the MKIII does a crappy lead in the beginning but does a cool rhythm after. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl4FAd9PKrA&NR=1]YouTube - JCM 900 4100 (1)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8FYS4k07yM]YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii metal tones[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Heres another one .......Great review on the MKIII.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC7m6NVNLn0]YouTube - Marshall JCM 900 MKIII Review.m4v[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

the mkiii video's blue wall in the backround looks eerily familiar


----------



## Gryphon

That's one of the best reviews on a MkIII I've ever seen. I'm going to go try those settings on mine, right now!


----------



## mike mike

Gryphon said:


> That's one of the best reviews on a MkIII I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm going to go try those settings on mine, right now!


check out this one!! i actually just found another video with a complete sound demo of the various tones. plus a solo for michael

these were done by me about a half hour ago

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4tymF1ytRE]YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii demo[/ame]

this is solo for michaelrt. keep in mind im a nervous guy on film. theres a part in the middle thats a little sloppy, but please don't crucify me for it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HKA9_SVEfw]YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii soloing[/ame]


----------



## Gryphon

Yep those settings worked great!. I noticed the volume level was low (3) and of course thats bedroom level on one of these amps. Even so, I get that neat range of rock sounds from 11 to 20 on the Gain Sens. knob just like you did. 

I recall from a long time ago that when playing out I'd set the volume to about 7 or 8 and dial the dirt needed with the Gain Sens. knob. Obviously at 7 or 8 there will be power tube distortion there instead of preamp distortion so it got better as it got louder, but even at bedroom volumes it rocks. 

MkIII - 20 more years!!


----------



## mike mike

Gryphon said:


> Yep those settings worked great!. I noticed the volume level was low (3) and of course thats bedroom level on one of these amps. Even so, I get that neat range of rock sounds from 11 to 20 on the Gain Sens. knob just like you did.
> 
> I recall from a long time ago that when playing out I'd set the volume to about 7 or 8 and dial the dirt needed with the Gain Sens. knob. Obviously at 7 or 8 there will be power tube distortion there instead of preamp distortion so it got better as it got louder, but even at bedroom volumes it rocks.
> 
> MkIII - 20 more years!!



how did ya like the demo i just posted? i had the volume around 4.5, so about bar sized show level(unless its an awesome nor cal bar)


----------



## mike mike

yep. great amp. the three on this amp is very very very loud though haha. i usually go around 4.5 for chillin but people are home and i was just on six and got screamed at


----------



## tresmarshallz

> why does everybody on this forum hate DSL's so much? i have played a few and i think they are amazing. i always loved the DSL 100, but they are getting harder to find



Mike mike, I certainly don't hate dsl's. I would own one again for sure if the price was right. It is just my opinion/observation that the older amps like 900's, 800's and jmp's have a more smooth quality that sounds good with any eq setting, whearas with the newer amps can be harsher and take more tweaking/experimenting. I was always messing with the eq trying to dial out some harsh trebly edge on the dsl/tsl. They are great amps though, some people can make them sound wicked good, just not me


----------



## mike mike

drdowell said:


> Mike mike, I certainly don't hate dsl's. I would own one again for sure if the price was right. It is just my opinion/observation that the older amps like 900's, 800's and jmp's have a more smooth quality that sounds good with any eq setting, whearas with the newer amps can be harsher and take more tweaking/experimenting. I was always messing with the eq trying to dial out some harsh trebly edge on the dsl/tsl. They are great amps though, some people can make them sound wicked good, just not me



sweet. sorry my last post went twice for some reason and idk how to delete them. i agree that the mkiii is better, but i fel in love with the dsl the first time i played. its just a smooth roarng amp. my the 2500 is the best


----------



## LithelShrimper

Recently doing research on the JCM 900 4100 has me highly interested. 

There is a cat selling a 4100 head for 600 bucks here on the local CL. Is that about what they go for? Fair Price?


----------



## Codyjohns

LithelShrimper said:


> Recently doing research on the JCM 900 4100 has me highly interested.
> 
> There is a cat selling a 4100 head for 600 bucks here on the local CL. Is that about what they go for? Fair Price?



Thats a good price ......what year is it???


----------



## mike mike

hey michaelrt, what did you think of the new demo i did?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> check out this one!! i actually just found another video with a complete sound demo of the various tones. plus a solo for michael
> 
> these were done by me about a half hour ago
> 
> YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii demo
> 
> this is solo for michaelrt. keep in mind im a nervous guy on film. theres a part in the middle thats a little sloppy, but please don't crucify me for it
> 
> YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii soloing



Sorry Mike I didn't know that was you. The sweeping is great. I was referring to the vibrato in the first clip. If it wasn't great I would not have posted it.

Great Playing and Shredding.


----------



## Gryphon

I'd suggest looking for an SL-X or MkIII for a month or two and only buying a DR if you cant find either. In the US, the SL-X and the MkIII are much more rare. For example, on eBay there are 10 DR's to every SL-X or MkIII, you wont have any trouble finding one. Whatever you get, pay more for one with EL34s as they seem to command higher prices


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Sorry Mike I didn't know that was you. The sweeping is great. I was referring to the vibrato in the first clip. If it wasn't great I would not have posted it.
> 
> Great Playing and Shredding.


thanks man. i know the original was crap. i was like uh what do i do haha



i think the second clips sounded better and covered a pretty wide range


----------



## LithelShrimper

Michael RT said:


> Thats a good price ......what year is it???



He didn't post a year.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks man. i know the original was crap. i was like uh what do i do haha
> 
> i will insert that i have been playing less than two years and i am 16 haha
> 
> i think the second clips sounded better and covered a pretty wide range



I will lay some original music on you I have recorded. So that if you need any help or advice I would be glad to help you. Please feel free to give me your constructive criticism. 

Download Colors 6 - MP3 Ringtone Colors 6 by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting

Download Living Hope - MP3 Ringtone Living Hope by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting

Download I Step You Walk For Me - MP3 Ringtone I Step You Walk For Me by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting


----------



## Codyjohns

LithelShrimper said:


> He didn't post a year.



Ask him what year it is and if it has EL34's in it. If it is 1990 to 1993 range its EL34's and I would definitely look in to it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I will lay some original music on you I have recorded. So that if you need any help or advice I would be glad to help you. Please feel free to give me your constructive criticism.
> 
> Download Colors 6 - MP3 Ringtone Colors 6 by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting
> 
> Download Living Hope - MP3 Ringtone Living Hope by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting
> 
> Download I Step You Walk For Me - MP3 Ringtone I Step You Walk For Me by Michael Audette - Free Music Hosting[/QUOTEsweet. nice man. guitar came really fas for me. and im gald i can talk to you about recording cause im just getting into that right now. whoot.


----------



## Codyjohns

In 1994 I bought a brand new 6100 30th with 5881's in it so at the time I missed out on the 900's because I was happy with the new amp I bought.(The recording I posted is the 6100 amp head.) Years later I realized that EL34's was my favorite power tubes and buying my 900 was like heaven to me because it was some thing I have been missing for years.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> In 1994 I bought a brand new 6100 30th with 5881's in it so at the time I missed out on the 900's because I was happy with the new amp I bought.(The recording I posted is the 6100 amp head.) Years later I realized that EL34's was my favorite power tubes and buying my 900 was like heaven to me because it was some thing I have been missing for years.



nice man. i love the EL34's to, but when it comes to getting really heavy, the EL34 doesnt have tight lows. but im fine with that, i just use it for a different part of recording. but 6550 does the tight lows for death metal. but for everything else, the EL34 is the way to go


----------



## Bobb

mike mike said:


> thats incredible, and i hate you lol!!! mine is 92xxxxx12
> 
> jealous yes!! but you and me have some of the last ones built!



you got the Christmas baby and I got the New Years baby.


----------



## Bobb

Gryphon said:


> I'd suggest looking for an SL-X or MkIII for a month or two and only buying a DR if you cant find either. In the US, the SL-X and the MkIII are much more rare. For example, on eBay there are 10 DR's to every SL-X or MkIII, you wont have any trouble finding one. Whatever you get, pay more for one with EL34s as they seem to command higher prices



And I often see three or four SL-Xs for every MkIII up for sale.


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> you got the Christmas baby and I got the New Years baby.



hahahahahahahahahaha

awesomeness


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some good info on the MKIII check it out.

Erik's Corner*-*Marshall JCM 900 MkIII Hi Gain Master Volume


----------



## Roadburn

What a relief!
I can stop saving for an 800 then...


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> What a relief!
> I can stop saving for an 800 then...



I just saved my money up for this......I'am meet with him this week to work something out with him and to try it out.  

1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint)


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I just saved my money up for this......I'am meet with him this week to work something out with him and to try it out.
> 
> 1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint)



That's amazing man


----------



## mike mike

hey doesn anybody up here have any videos of an el34 equipped dual reverb? id really like to see


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> hey doesn anybody up here have any videos of an el34 equipped dual reverb? id really like to see



I might have some old clips demonstrating my horrible playing recorded on a phone mic? If I can find them, would that interest you?


----------



## mike mike

yes!!! what style are you playing?


----------



## MM54

Metal.

If you can wait until tomorrow I might be able to record some less-sucky (playing-wise) clips on it after I do some for my ML100?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey doesn anybody up here have any videos of an el34 equipped dual reverb? id really like to see



I will post some video clips of mine...... just give me a day or so and I will record some shredding.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I will post some video clips of mine...... just give me a day or so and I will record some shredding.


sweet guys thanks. ill try to post some harcore shredding on the mkiii with my ibanez 7 string, and we can all compare sounds


----------



## Codyjohns

OK here we go.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2yDzI6yEWU]YouTube - JCM900 Part1[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reFVAZU9Nk]YouTube - JCM900 Part2[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I think the OT make a huge difference on the tone and the G12-65's have a big influence on the tone as well.


----------



## mike mike

Hey man those were awesome videos. I love the clean tapping and the leads in the begging of video 2. Very nice. What is your channel called? I'll subscribe


----------



## kebek

there is a baby in your video... part at 1:58... nice tone...


----------



## Codyjohns

kebek said:


> there is a baby in your video... part at 1:58... nice tone...



That my grand daughter she's almost two.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey man those were awesome videos. I love the clean tapping and the leads in the begging of video 2. Very nice. What is your channel called? I'll subscribe



Here you go.

YouTube - MAudetteRT's Channel


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I loved my 2500 for almost 8 years...then I put some NOS tubes in it, and now I FUCKING love it!!!!! We will never part.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> I loved my 2500 for almost 8 years...then I put some NOS tubes in it, and now I FUCKING love it!!!!! We will never part.



I would love to own one myself ........ awesome amp head dude.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> I would love to own one myself ........ awesome amp head dude.



They seem to be going up in price. I priced them a few weeks ago (just for shits n giggles) and they seem to be going for about $700 on avg. I bet if you're patient, you could find a good deal.


----------



## Jasper.

Really nice vids, I wish i could play that fast  What are your EQ settings?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Really nice vids, I wish i could play that fast  What are your EQ settings?



The tone stack is all at 12 o'clock ,pres,bass,mid,treble.


----------



## mike mike

man there are alot of conversations about the mkiii going on at this forum and others right now, and the amps are getting even harder to find. i bet the prices are going to skyrocket soon


----------



## Bobb

mike mike said:


> man there are alot of conversations about the mkiii going on at this forum and others right now, and the amps are getting even harder to find. i bet the prices are going to skyrocket soon



And it seems like only yesterday that any JCM900 thread was about how bad they were.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> And it seems like only yesterday that any JCM900 thread was about how bad they were.



I think WE changed that!!


----------



## mike mike

anyone who disses a JCM 900 and can't state a reason is just repeating something someone else said so they can be part of the croud. but cool, because there are lots of recordings that have jcm 900's on them with amazing tone, and people can't figure out what amp it is, and they wouldnt dare think it was a 900.


----------



## Bloodrock

This guy seems to really like the 900's as well. 
I love his solo albums.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgmFNZ2beqU]YouTube - John 5 and his JCM900[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I find a lot of people who like shredding enjoy the 900's they are very comfortable for that style.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I find a lot of people who like shredding enjoy the 900's they are very comfortable for that style.



Eh, a little more gain would be nice


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Eh, a little more gain would be nice



I have a SD-1 and I very seldom use it. Try the FX loop mod that Jesstaa invented it will boost up the gain a bit.


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> I find a lot of people who like shredding enjoy the 900's they are very comfortable for that style.



You mean it's not a country amp???


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> You mean it's not a country amp???



I play jazz bee-bop and fusion with my 900 but country music is not for me.


----------



## Codyjohns

I like the sound of this guys 900. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iA-sPcjVE&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall JCM 900 boosted[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I like the sound of this guys 900.
> 
> YouTube - Marshall JCM 900 boosted



That looks like an SL-X


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> What is the best power tubes for the 900??? I'm running JJ's in mine and they are not that bad. What would be better??




I put some NOS RFT's in mine. Try em if you can. Sounds awesome. I gotta get some clips up soon.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Bloodrock said:


> Just scored a near mint 1990 MkIII 2100!! It should be here next week! I had a 2500 a while back and stupidly sold it to buy an SLX...(too noisey, and not as good of a tone as the MkIII IMO). These really are the secret of the 900 family, they sound almost exactly like an 800MkII if you turn the sensitivity on zero,(diode clipping off), and by adding the amount of the SS clipping you want it's like having a built in OD pedal.



That's how I run mine, with VERY little or no gain sensitivity. Instant AC/DC!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> That looks like an SL-X



Yah it has the 5881 sticker on it like the SL-X's have it located.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> That's how I run mine, with VERY little or no gain sensitivity. Instant AC/DC!!!!


I want to try a MKIII I hear the tone is great in them......if I can find one for sale........hard to find. Awesome amp head you got here dude.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> I want to try a MKIII I hear the tone is great in them......if I can find one for sale........hard to find. Awesome amp head you got here dude.



MARSHALL JCM 900 MARK III (1991) 100w MODEL 2100 HEAD - eBay (item 180551190056 end time Aug-29-10 09:14:48 PDT)

Here's the only one I see on ebay right now...ouch! There's also this SLX for about $700 something-Buy It Now. Not bad!

1990's JCM 900 SL-X 2100-Marshall - eBay (item 120606691943 end time Sep-07-10 19:26:21 PDT)


----------



## Ken

LPMarshall hack said:


> MARSHALL JCM 900 MARK III (1991) 100w MODEL 2100 HEAD - eBay (item 180551190056 end time Aug-29-10 09:14:48 PDT)
> 
> Here's the only one I see on ebay right now...ouch! There's also this SLX for about $700 something-Buy It Now. Not bad!
> 
> 1990's JCM 900 SL-X 2100-Marshall - eBay (item 120606691943 end time Sep-07-10 19:26:21 PDT)



Both are priced rather optimistically, especially the mk III with a missing back panel and "NO RETURNS, SOLD AS IS" as an enticement. I see SL-X's sell for less than $600 and Mark III's in the same price range often in the Chicago area.

Ken


----------



## core

eljeffebrown said:


> That looks like an SL-X



It's a Dual Reverb. Has 10 knobs unlike the other models with 8 knobs. Love mine! The right vintage tube in V1 and the loop jumper and it smokes anything just fine.


----------



## Bobb

eljeffebrown said:


> That looks like an SL-X



Too many knobs, it's a Dual Reverb.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Glad to see this thread going strong. Good for you guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> MARSHALL JCM 900 MARK III (1991) 100w MODEL 2100 HEAD - eBay (item 180551190056 end time Aug-29-10 09:14:48 PDT)
> 
> Here's the only one I see on ebay right now...ouch! There's also this SLX for about $700 something-Buy It Now. Not bad!
> 
> 1990's JCM 900 SL-X 2100-Marshall - eBay (item 120606691943 end time Sep-07-10 19:26:21 PDT)



The 2100 MKIII for sale at ebay is not looking like a great deal.......as is


----------



## Codyjohns

core said:


> It's a Dual Reverb. Has 10 knobs unlike the other models with 8 knobs. Love mine! The right vintage tube in V1 and the loop jumper and it smokes anything just fine.



I have a Electro-Harmonix 12AX7-EH Gold in my V1. It sound pretty good. It came with the amp when I bought it.


----------



## Codyjohns

MartyStrat54 said:


> Glad to see this thread going strong. Good for you guys.



Thanks Marty  and please come and visit us.......don't be a stranger


----------



## Hayride13

Great thread but still not much love for 4100's. I need a clean channel and an overdriven channel for our stuff and most needs a lot of reverb and a quick slap back. My Dual Reverb with a tape echo does all that I need. Sure, my Fender twin for the cleans A/B'ed to an 800 would be bitchen but then I'd need a reverb tank for the 800 and I just ain't packing all of that on the road.

BTW, looping a short cable from the send to the return in the effects loop is the best little tidbit I've learnt here. Running a BBE Sonic Stomp in there is amazing!


----------



## Bobb

MartyStrat54 said:


> Glad to see this thread going strong. Good for you guys.



We're trying to see how long before we pass the 6100 darkside thread.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> Great thread but still not much love for 4100's. I need a clean channel and an overdriven channel for our stuff and most needs a lot of reverb and a quick slap back. My Dual Reverb with a tape echo does all that I need. Sure, my Fender twin for the cleans A/B'ed to an 800 would be bitchen but then I'd need a reverb tank for the 800 and I just ain't packing all of that on the road.
> 
> BTW, looping a short cable from the send to the return in the effects loop is the best little tidbit I've learnt here. Running a BBE Sonic Stomp in there is amazing!



I love my 4100  and the 4500's rock to.


----------



## Jesstaa

Hayride13 said:


> BTW, looping a short cable from the send to the return in the effects loop is the best little tidbit I've learnt here. Running a BBE Sonic Stomp in there is amazing!



And to think, people thought I was crazy when I first suggested it xD


----------



## Landshark

I got my heart set on a 2100 SL-X... Been craving one of those for a long while now...


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> And to think, people thought I was crazy when I first suggested it xD



Jesstaa is the one to thank for this great idea.


----------



## Codyjohns

Landshark said:


> I got my heart set on a 2100 SL-X... Been craving one of those for a long while now...



They have lots of gain on tap........if I sell my 2203kk I would love to look into buying one. They are equal in the gain department.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> The 2100 MKIII for sale at ebay is not looking like a great deal.......as is



I know, waaay too high. I love when these guys put stuff like this on ebay...."missing this, damaged that"...etc. Then they expect premium prices for them. I guess if someone pays that price, that's good for the guys who have 2500/2100's. $100 seems high to ship a head too.


----------



## Bloodrock

Michael RT said:


> They have lots of gain on tap........if I sell my 2203kk I would love to look into buying one. They are equal in the gain department.



Interested in a 2100 MKIII in trade for the KK?? I love that amp! My bud has one autographed and played at Ozzfest by Kerry himself!


----------



## Codyjohns

Bloodrock said:


> Interested in a 2100 MKIII in trade for the KK?? I love that amp! My bud has one autographed and played at Ozzfest by Kerry himself!



I would be very interested in a 2100 MKIII. I should be home in a hour or so .....so let me get back to you later.


----------



## mike mike

hey does anybody here know from experience how a mkiii reacts to EMG active pickups? i don't use them, but i have tried some marshall JCM 800's with EMG equipped guitars, and it was extremelly trebble heavey and ugly. i want anEMG 85 as a neck pickup for my explorer, and im just curious if anyone knows


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey does anybody here know from experience how a mkiii reacts to EMG active pickups? i don't use them, but i have tried some marshall JCM 800's with EMG equipped guitars, and it was extremelly trebble heavey and ugly. i want anEMG 85 as a neck pickup for my explorer, and im just curious if anyone knows



I have aways stayed away from active pickups...... when the battery dies in the middle of a set its a pain in the ass. I have not used them for years. However you can get some interesting sounds for them.


----------



## Landshark

mike mike said:


> hey does anybody here know from experience how a mkiii reacts to EMG active pickups? i don't use them, but i have tried some marshall JCM 800's with EMG equipped guitars, and it was extremelly trebble heavey and ugly. i want anEMG 85 as a neck pickup for my explorer, and im just curious if anyone knows



I don't imagine it would be anything you couldn't dial out...


----------



## Codyjohns

Landshark you have a JCM800 cab do you have the 65's in it? I love those speakers .....great for recordings.


----------



## mike mike

Landshark said:


> I don't imagine it would be anything you couldn't dial out...



really? cause i could not dial it out of the 800 at a guitar shop. i even pu the trebble and presence all the way off and it persisted. i just want the neck pickup cause it sounds amazing there


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> really? cause i could not dial it out of the 800 at a guitar shop. i even pu the trebble and presence all the way off and it persisted. i just want the neck pickup cause it sounds amazing there



A EMG 85 in the neck should make for some very nice fat lead sounds with lots of sustain. You shouldn't have trouble dialing it in the amp IMHO.


----------



## Landshark

mike mike said:


> really? cause i could not dial it out of the 800 at a guitar shop. i even pu the trebble and presence all the way off and it persisted. i just want the neck pickup cause it sounds amazing there



I could be wrong. The only experience I've had with active EMGs are that they seem muddy... Maybe they just react that way with the 800? In any event...

No the Celestions in the 800 cab are GT12-75s, but they are original 80s models. They are near as fat sounding as the 65s but they have a tighter low end and more grit then the WGS ET-65s in my Laney cab, which have a fatter mid-section and a smoother tone. They complement eachother really well IMHO!


----------



## nickrush

i have a jcm 900 with 2x 1960 4 x12 with a 10 band mxr eq in the fx loop great sound
just bought a jvm 410h. struggling to gey quality tone . should i put my mxr eq in the serial loop ?
putting it in the fx loop or in front dont seem yo cutthe mustard 
or should i be approaching this from another angle
use gibson sg standard and gibson les paul with allnico ii pickups
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Furies

mike mike said:


> hey does anybody here know from experience how a mkiii reacts to EMG active pickups? i don't use them, but i have tried some marshall JCM 800's with EMG equipped guitars, and it was extremelly trebble heavey and ugly. i want anEMG 85 as a neck pickup for my explorer, and im just curious if anyone knows



I have a Strat with EMG's, and last night I was playing thru my DR. Very brittle sounding on either channel, but the distortion was smooth with no pickup squeal as compared to my LP Custom at the same gain settings. Overall, not a very organic, brown sound at all. I vastly prefer the LP and my other Strat with passive pups.


----------



## Jesstaa

Furies said:


> I have a Strat with EMG's, and last night I was playing thru my DR. Very brittle sounding on either channel, but the distortion was smooth with no pickup squeal as compared to my LP Custom at the same gain settings. Overall, not a very organic, brown sound at all. I vastly prefer the LP and my other Strat with passive pups.



The MKIII is a completely different preamp from the dual reverb man.


----------



## Codyjohns

nickrush said:


> i have a jcm 900 with 2x 1960 4 x12 with a 10 band mxr eq in the fx loop great sound
> just bought a jvm 410h. struggling to gey quality tone . should i put my mxr eq in the serial loop ?
> putting it in the fx loop or in front dont seem yo cutthe mustard
> or should i be approaching this from another angle
> use gibson sg standard and gibson les paul with allnico ii pickups
> any help would be greatly appreciated



Maybe try a different pedal like a boss SD-1 in front of the amp for more boost.


----------



## Furies

Jesstaa said:


> The MKIII is a completely different preamp from the dual reverb man.



Understood, but the EMG's are _so_ distinctive in their response that the tonal qualities they impart very likely overshadow the nuances of the amp. I've played that Strat of mine through everything you can think of, and it always screams out "EMG's!" no matter what.


----------



## mike mike

Furies said:


> Understood, but the EMG's are _so_ distinctive in their response that the tonal qualities they impart very likely overshadow the nuances of the amp. I've played that Strat of mine through everything you can think of, and it always screams out "EMG's!" no matter what.



hey man i must know, that picture isnt really you right now is it?


----------



## Furies

mike mike said:


> hey man i must know, that picture isnt really you right now is it?



No, LOL...that's my son. He's 14 now. Me, I qualify for 'vintage' status by now!


----------



## satch

Here's my humble contribution, with a JCM 4100 DR bought new back in '94.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmJAab1KrBY[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

satch said:


> Here's my humble contribution, with a JCM 4100 DR bought new back in '94.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmJAab1KrBY



Welcome to the forum  Very cool video sounds great.  Do you have EL34's in it or 5881's?


----------



## satch

Michael RT said:


> Welcome to the forum  Very cool video sounds great.  Do you have EL34's in it or 5881's?


Thanks.
SED Winged C 6L6 and , a Tungsol 12AX7 on v1 and JJ Gold 12AX7 on V2 and V3.


----------



## Ken

Michael RT said:


> I have aways stayed away from active pickups...... when the battery dies in the middle of a set its a pain in the ass. I have not used them for years. However you can get some interesting sounds for them.



I have EMG's on my ESP, and they work well with my DSL for modern metal. They give a natural mid scoop and one can crank the gain on the red channel and not lose definition. It's quite a piece of engineering! It's my main metal guitar. I imagine they'd work really well with an SL-X or Mk III as well. They are designed for high gain amps. I change the batteries every Winter and summer solstice so as not to have any worries they'll die.

That being said, they are not great pickups for anything else IMHO. 70's and 80's rock sound better with my Les Paul, as does blues and pretty much every other style. EMG's are a one trick metal pony, albeit it's a really great trick. 

Ken


----------



## kebek

EMG is not only for metal... i play sometimes with a Fender hot rod with no gain on the amp and neck pickup... it has a good blues tone... and for metal they are the quietest pickup for silence in a song and the tone on the bridge pickup is boosted on mids so feedback are current if no adjustement vs passive pickups... i prefer the EMG compare to the pickup on a supreme Gibson... the battery life is very long... i still have my energizer in to it and still works... on JCM 900 i need to lower the mids and high... because it feedback easely...


----------



## Bloodrock

satch said:


> Here's my humble contribution, with a JCM 4100 DR bought new back in '94.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmJAab1KrBY



OMG! Slash riffs on a 900?? Is that legal?! LOL! Sounds great man! I love that song too, that whole album is full of awesomeness IMO.


----------



## mike mike

who here has some good down tuned videos of an SLX? id like to see that. and we are past 200 posts!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> who here has some good down tuned videos of an SLX? id like to see that. and we are past 200 posts!!



I might be able to borrow one to do a video.......I will look into it. But if anyone has a video to post that would be great.


----------



## mike mike

cool man. and just wondering cause there arent any good youtube videos, when you guys say the sl-x has loads of gain, do you guys mean, like more than a dsl 100? just wondering cause it might be something fun to look for because of low prices, and it would probably be killer


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> cool man. and just wondering cause there arent any good youtube videos, when you guys say the sl-x has loads of gain, do you guys mean, like more than a dsl 100? just wondering cause it might be something fun to look for because of low prices, and it would probably be killer



I would say the SL-X has as much gain as my 2203kk which is a hell of a lot gain.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm selling my KK for a grand I want another 900 so will see what happens.


----------



## Bloodrock

mike mike said:


> cool man. and just wondering cause there arent any good youtube videos, when you guys say the sl-x has loads of gain, do you guys mean, like more than a dsl 100? just wondering cause it might be something fun to look for because of low prices, and it would probably be killer



Slx's have a lot of gain but are also very noisey. un-Like the MKIII's they have an extra pre-amp tube instead of the diode clipping circuit for the sensivity knob. The thing I didn't like about the SLX, besides the noise, was that unlike the MKIII, you couldn't turn the sensitivity to zero and still have the regular gain/JCM800 type of tone. With the SLX if either gain knob is turned to 0 you get no sound. I had a MKIII 2500, sold it to buy an SLX, Now I've gone back to a 2100 MKIII because I think it sounds better for my needs. My DSL has more gain than either one, but can be "fizzy" sounding as some people say.


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> Slx's have a lot of gain but are also very noisey. Like the MKIII's they have an extra pre-amp tube instead of the diode clipping circuit for the sensivity knob. The thing I didn't like about the SLX, besides the noise, was that unlike the MKIII, you couldn't turn the sensitivity to zero and still have the regular gain/JCM800 type of tone. With the SLX if either gain knob is turned to 0 you get no sound. I had a MKIII 2500, sold it to buy an SLX, Now I've gone back to a 2100 MKIII because I think it sounds better for my needs. My DSL has more gain than either one, but can be "fizzy" sounding as some people say.



The mkiii has only three preamp tubes. The slx has four. So you are saying that the slx has a preamp gain and a power amp gain? Or just one control?


----------



## Bloodrock

mike mike said:


> The mkiii has only three preamp tubes. The slx has four. So you are saying that the slx has a preamp gain and a power amp gain? Or just one control?



Sorry, I meant to write UN-like there. Yeah the MKIII has 3 pre amp tubes, the sensitivity controls a diode clipping circuit to add extra gain. The SLX has the 4th 12ax7, but the pre-amp is set up different, the sensitivity knob blends the extra gain differently than the MKIII. I assume that the extra tube is cascaded through the pre-amp with the other tubes, that would be why you cant turn the sensitivity to 0 and still use the other 3 tubes separate. You just have to find a "blend" of both gain controls that you like. The controls are identical on both amps.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK I just talked to a guy on the phone who wants to trade his 2100 MKIII for my 2203kk........what do you guys think??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> OK I just talked to a guy on the phone who wants to trade his 2100 MKIII for my 2203kk........what do you guys think??



if its in good shape go for it!! you won't be dissapointed. you'll get back those mids you have been missing with the 2203kk!!!


----------



## Gryphon

OT: I've never owned a KK but if Marshall went to all that trouble to release a JCM800 based amp, why didnt they just re-release the JCM800? 

EDIT: I just noticed they did lol


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> if its in good shape go for it!! you won't be dissapointed. you'll get back those mids you have been missing with the 2203kk!!!



It's a little ripped up but I'am cool with that it needs a set of power tubes which is no problem .........he will trade with a couple hundred tomorrow .....wish me luck.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The MKiii's and the DR's BOTH have diode clipping circuits, but the SLX is all tube...correct?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It's a little ripped up but I'am cool with that it needs a set of power tubes which is no problem .........he will trade with a couple hundred tomorrow .....wish me luck.



i just got done playing 1 half hour with my mkiii with the volume at 7, and 1 half hour with the volume at ten, and i am in awe. i have never sustained ten before. i turned the gain sensitivity all the way off and put the preamp gain on ten with the volume on ten, and the powertubes roared. as good orBETTER than a jcm 800. then i put the gain sensitivity on 4 and theres the perfet tone. i called a friend who lives two miles away and asked him to peak outside his door. i cracked my window and strummed a few chords on the 7th and did some riffing and he could clearly hear it. 50 watts is plenty loud. and thank goodness for the Mf400 cab's 400 watt power handling for the pristine crackle free tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i just got done playing 1 half hour with my mkiii with the volume at 7, and 1 half hour with the volume at ten, and i am in awe. i have never sustained ten before. i turned the gain sensitivity all the way off and put the preamp gain on ten with the volume on ten, and the powertubes roared. as good orBETTER than a jcm 800. then i put the gain sensitivity on 4 and theres the perfet tone. i called a friend who lives two miles away and asked him to peak outside his door. i cracked my window and strummed a few chords on the 7th and did some riffing and he could clearly hear it. 20 watts is plenty loud. and thank goodness for the Mf400 cab's 400 watt power handling for the pristine crackle free tone.



Are you using the Jesstaa fx loop mod on your MKIII???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Are you using the Jesstaa fx loop mod on your MKIII???



what is that?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

The Jessstaa mod is a MUST!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> what is that?



Put a patch cord in the FX loop send and return and crank the level ........I think you will find a difference......more balls.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Put a patch cord in the FX loop send and return and crank the level ........I think you will find a difference......more balls.



Yeah I was doing that. Ts hard though cause the back plate makes the cable hard to fit. But yeah I was and believe me, that is the tone man you are gonna cry when you crank your 2100 for the first time


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yeah I was doing that. Ts hard though cause the back plate makes the cable hard to fit. But yeah I was and believe me, that is the tone man you are gonna cry when you crank your 2100 for the first time



If all goes well I will have my 2100 MKIII tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> If all goes well I will have my 2100 MKIII tomorrow afternoon.



Nice!! Hopefully your wife and children will be so kind as to leave the the hour for a few hours for you to scratch the itch


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> The MKiii's and the DR's BOTH have diode clipping circuits, but the SLX is all tube...correct?



Yessir. They are all all tube, but some basically have a built in boost pedal, that can be defeated whenever you want


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice!! Hopefully your wife and children will be so kind as to leave the the hour for a few hours for you to scratch the itch



I'am just afraid that the guy two blocks away might call the cops. LOL


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'am just afraid that the guy two blocks away might call the cops. LOL



Haha I feel your pain. I live in a very high income neighborhood and everyone is cranky. I have had more than one any couple come around even when I was on 4 through a 112 combo. I say screw them.


----------



## mike mike

EDIT FROM ABOVE: I meant to say 50 watts, not 20 watts.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Haha I feel your pain. I live in a very high income neighborhood and everyone is cranky. I have had more than one any couple come around even when I was on 4 through a 112 combo. I say screw them.



Fuck it I say..... I'm cranking it aways.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Fuck it I say..... I'm cranking it aways.



thats the spirit. man this thread is pretty powerful. its making you sell your pretty 2203kk for a mkiii! whats the guy asking price wise?


----------



## Australian

Yes Cranking your Marshall is very important! If we stop ruffling feathers Rock music is doomed.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats the spirit. man this thread is pretty powerful. its making you sell your pretty 2203kk for a mkiii! whats the guy asking price wise?



The 900's have the sound I'm after right now.......the guy offered a trade with cash for my head so I don't know the asking price.


----------



## Jesstaa

Anyone with a 5881/6L6 equipped JCM 900, I highly recommend TAD 6L6GC-STR tubes, just got some in my amp, and despite whatever is causing it to fuck up at high volumes, it sounds great, very alive.


----------



## satch

Michael RT said:


> Put a patch cord in the FX loop send and return and crank the level ........I think you will find a difference......more balls.


I tried this "mod" yesterday for a few minutes, but with volume on 2 or 3, and it didn't seem tone has changed.
How about having some pedals on the effects loop? I'm asking this because I usually put a power booster, a delay and a chorus on the effects loop.


----------



## Jesstaa

satch said:


> I tried this "mod" yesterday for a few minutes, but with volume on 2 or 3, and it didn't seem tone has changed.
> How about having some pedals on the effects loop? I'm asking this because I usually put a power booster, a delay and a chorus on the effects loop.



It's hardly a mod 

And you've gotta crank the loop level, or nothing will happen.


----------



## satch

Jesstaa said:


> It's hardly a mod
> 
> And you've gotta crank the loop level, or nothing will happen.


That's why I've written "mod" and not mod. 
You mean cranking the loop using the pot right next to it?
I think mine is all the way up, but I'll check when I arrive at home.


----------



## Jesstaa

satch said:


> That's why I've written "mod" and not mod.
> You mean cranking the loop using the pot right next to it?
> I think mine is all the way up, but I'll check when I arrive at home.



Yeah, I've made the mistake a couple of times of somehow putting it on 0 and thinking it was on full, so just make sure.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Yeah, I've made the mistake a couple of times of somehow putting it on 0 and thinking it was on full, so just make sure.



Turn all the way to the left on the fx loop level to crank it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> It's hardly a mod
> 
> And you've gotta crank the loop level, or nothing will happen.



Sorry I started calling it a mod because it makes a difference to the way the amp behaves.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Sorry I started calling it a mod because it makes a difference to the way the amp behaves.



I think trick is a better way to put it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I think trick is a better way to put it.



The 900 patch??


----------



## Codyjohns

The Jesstaa patch??


----------



## Jesstaa

I should try and make a profit from this. Make a little box that you plug into the FX loop with a single pot, called "The Jesstaa booster", and then write a bunch of bullshit about it.
I COULD BE RICH!


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I should try and make a profit from this. Make a little box that you plug into the FX loop with a single pot, called "The Jesstaa booster", and then write a bunch of bullshit about it.
> I COULD BE RICH!



Can I be the endorsement for it .......I could use some extra money.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Can I be the endorsement for it .......I could use some extra money.



xD
"The Jesstaa Booster M RT model"

Customer testimonials - "OMGZ I HAS DEM SLASH TONES! IS BR00TALZ! EVEN SAYS #39!!"
--- Some kid


----------



## LPMarshall hack

For me, the mod/trick works better with the loop in the middle. Anything further doesn't really sound any different to me.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK JCM900 2100 MKIII in my hands now. I will post pic's later... because my daughter has my camera


----------



## Hayride13

What the hell, I gave my testimonial! I want my $2!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> OK JCM900 2100 MKIII in my hands now. I will post pic's later... because my daughter has my camera



CONGATULATIONS!!!!!! IM SOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! TAKE PICTURES OF EVERYTHING, AND WELCOME THE THE MKIII CLUB!! the exclusive club of awesome tone!!


----------



## Codyjohns

OK heres one pic for now.........I have to retube it and bias it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Its a Nov. 1992..............LOL


----------



## MM54

What cute little chairs you have!

I mean...

Nice find  Go get those caps replaced and you'll be good to go


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Its a Nov. 1992..............LOL



lol thats perfect!! you have 1992 november, i have 1992 december, and the other guy has the crazy january 1993!! cheers!! that has its fair bit of road rash i mus say. wheres the case?


----------



## Codyjohns

The case is beat up so i'm just glueing it up. I order a Marshall logo for the front........when its done I'll take pic's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The case is beat up so i'm just glueing it up. I order a Marshall logo for the front........when its done I'll take pic's.



how much did you end up paying for it? and how much cash you gget? cause that is super rough,


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how much did you end up paying for it? and how much cash you gget? cause that is super rough,



When you gig a play as much as I do your gear get mangled so I'am used to it. All my gear looks like hell. I traded head for head and he gave me cash.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> When you gig a play as much as I do your gear get mangled so I'am used to it. All my gear looks like hell. I traded head for head and he gave me cash.



I hope he gave you alot of cash haha. Yeah I know I'm jistsuper careful. My band plays tons of gigs and I've been a guest guitarist in a bunch of local bands for shows, and I haven't sustained any damage except a small tear in my cab


----------



## Codyjohns

Its not what it looks like that matter its what it sounds like.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Its not what it looks like that matter its what it sounds like.



thats a good quote man!! i must ask, do the transformers on all old amps have a slight corrosion/discoloration on top of them?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats a good quote man!! i must ask, do the transformers on all old amps have a slight corrosion/discoloration on top of them?



More often than not .....they all rust sooner or later.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Congrats man! MKiii's are the shyte! I think I'm gonna go cuddle with mine now...


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> Congrats man! MKiii's are the shyte! I think I'm gonna go cuddle with mine now...



Thank's dude .........I think I will go do the same.


----------



## mike mike

nice lpmarshall hack!! so stuff like this isnt bad? ive always wondered theres a picture of the chassis and the guts in there for fun as well. please tell me if anything alarms you. yeah i guess the inside isnt exactly museum quality, but its godly


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice lpmarshall hack!! so stuff like this isnt bad? ive always wondered theres a picture of the chassis and the guts in there for fun as well. please tell me if anything alarms you. yeah i guess the inside isnt exactly museum quality, but its godly



Looks great ....very clean  no beers dumped in it is a good sign.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Looks great ....very clean  no beers dumped in it is a good sign.



thanks. the shell is very nie to, no tears. there is a fair amount of pot smell to it though, death metal haha


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> What cute little chairs you have!
> 
> I mean...
> 
> Nice find  Go get those caps replaced and you'll be good to go



My wife runs a daycare so that one of the tables. LOL Thank's MM54


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks. the shell is very nie to, no tears. there is a fair amount of pot smell to it though, death metal haha



Mine doesn't smell like pot yet but it will very shortly. :cool2:


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> thanks. the shell is very nie to, no tears. there is a fair amount of pot smell to it though, death metal haha



Pot and tubes... How's that working out for ya? xD
Love the smell of both in the morning.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Pot and tubes... How's that working out for ya? xD
> Love the smell of both in the morning.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mine doesn't smell like pot yet but it will very shortly. :cool2:



AS IT SHOULD!! the weed in the air at the shows i play(200+ people) is thick enough to cut with a knife


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> Mine doesn't smell like pot yet but it will very shortly. :cool2:



You're gonna take it out of the daycare though right!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> AS IT SHOULD!! the weed in the air at the shows i play(200+ people) is thick enough to cut with a knife



Sounds like my kinda show man xD

Honestly, I've never been to a gig stoned before, I guess I'm missing out on quite a bit


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Sounds like my kinda show man xD
> 
> Honestly, I've never been to a gig stoned before, I guess I'm missing out on quite a bit



yeah i dont even have to get stoned. by the time we get on stage, you contact high off your mind.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> You're gonna take it out of the daycare though right!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



I don't do concerts at my house and no one smokes weed in my house...... after some shows I come home at night smelling like a skunk but that about it.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> yeah i dont even have to get stoned. by the time we get on stage, you contact high off your mind.




Saves you money then.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Saves you money then.



I love that comment!!!!


----------



## Jesstaa

is it just me, or do the dual reverbs sound amazing tuned to D with moderate gain?
I play thrash metal and a bit of black metal, and it's so heavy, smooth and crunchy in D


----------



## Roadburn

Dunno about DR's, but my 2100 rumbled in dropped-C.


----------



## Jesstaa

Roadburn said:


> Dunno about DR's, but my 2100 rumbled in dropped-C.



Mine sounds pretty good in C standard, but I think it's a bit too low for my speakers.
In D I get something like this 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3pVBpX_Xc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Mine sounds pretty good in C standard, but I think it's a bit too low for my speakers.
> In D I get something like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3pVBpX_Xc&feature=related



Very cool tone ....got to love that.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK what preamp tubes and what power tubes are you guys using in your 900's??I'am just retubing my MKIII and want to see what you guys are using


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> OK what preamp tubes and what power tubes are you guys using in your 900's??I'am just retubing my MKIII and want to see what you guys are using



i use the groove tubes GTE34LS. it is the highest power tube in it's class (15% more than others) and it gives awesome sones. the preammp tubes are groove tubes 12ax7r. it gives a really kick ass sound


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i use the groove tubes GTE34LS. it is the highest power tube in it's class (15% more than others) and it gives awesome sones. the preammp tubes are groove tubes 12ax7r. it gives a really kick ass sound



Ya GT's are cool....... it would give it some ball for sure.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> OK what preamp tubes and what power tubes are you guys using in your 900's??I'am just retubing my MKIII and want to see what you guys are using



I bought me some tubes from Marty. I have NOS RFT's for power and a Raytheon (sp?) Black Plate in V1 and CP Tung Sols for V2 and V3. My amp sounded pretty good with the old stock tubes before, but now with these tubes...holy crap!!!! Awesomness!!!!! Couple that with Jesstaa'a patch cord invention and...voila! TTN!!!!!! (Total Tone Nirvana).


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> I bought me some tubes from Marty. I have NOS RFT's for power and a Raytheon (sp?) Black Plate in V1 and CP Tung Sols for V2 and V3. My amp sounded pretty good with the old stock tubes before, but now with these tubes...holy crap!!!! Awesomness!!!!! Couple that with Jesstaa'a patch cord invention and...voila! TTN!!!!!! (Total Tone Nirvana).



Cool thanks dude.


----------



## Furies

Jesstaa said:


> Mine sounds pretty good in C standard, but I think it's a bit too low for my speakers.
> In D I get something like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3pVBpX_Xc&feature=related



Yea verily, that is a righteous tone!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> Cool thanks dude.




No problem. Head on over to the power and preamp threads for some more suggestions. Those guys know their stuff.


----------



## Bloodrock

mike mike said:


> i use the groove tubes GTE34LS. it is the highest power tube in it's class (15% more than others) and it gives awesome sones. the preammp tubes are groove tubes 12ax7r. it gives a really kick ass sound



Guys, Groove tubes don't manufacture tubes, they only relabel other manufacturers tubes and resell them. GT-EL34LS tubes are just JJ-el34L's. Same with all their tubes. They just hype their stuff as awesome and resell other guys stuff. Here's a list of what they actually are.

Groove Tubes


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> Guys, Groove tubes don't manufacture tubes, they only relabel other manufacturers tubes and resell them. GT-EL34LS tubes are just JJ-el34L's. Same with all their tubes. They just hype their stuff as awesome and resell other guys stuff. Here's a list of what they actually are.
> 
> Groove Tubes



yeah, i knew they releabled them, but most tube companies besides electro harmonx do that. i think gt el34's would be the same, but the e34ls would be a little different


----------



## MM54

I have EH 6CA7's in my power section and a NOS lineup in my preamp with a Blackburn Mullard and some RCA's.


----------



## kr-100

I have tried many different preamp tubes......the high gain chinese get the nod in my MkIII /greenback cab. Svetlana 34's have 300+ hrs on them and still going strong.

Ruby hg+ in v1, penta v2 / v3


----------



## Codyjohns

I order JJ EL34's for my MKIII I have them in my 4100 DR and I think I will go with them for the MKIII. 
JJ E34L (EL34)


----------



## Bloodrock

kr-100 said:


> I have tried many different preamp tubes......the high gain chinese get the nod in my MkIII /greenback cab. Svetlana 34's have 300+ hrs on them and still going strong.
> 
> Ruby hg+ in v1, penta v2 / v3



I love the Svetlana 34's in both my Marshalls as well.
Svetlana EL34


----------



## mike mike

Do el34 tubes visually show less wear than other tubes? I don't see any burns in mine or the blue loss of vacuum glow, yet I have put a ridiculous amount of hours on my set and I don't even know what the previous owner did


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Do el34 tubes visually show less wear than other tubes? I don't see any burns in mine or the blue loss of vacuum glow, yet I have put a ridiculous amount of hours on my set and I don't even know what the previous owner did



Visually not really........ its what happens to the tone over time it starts it get muddy over time. If its biased properly you should get two to three years out of them in my opinion.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Visually not really........ its what happens to the tone over time it starts it get muddy over time. If its biased properly you should get two to three years out of them in my opinion.



sweet just wondering because i have had mine since november last year, and at the very least i have put around 175-215 hours on it, probably more, and thats not knowing what happened before me, and they ave no burns, no blue, and sound amazing. but then my peavey 6505+ 112 combo i got brand new in march just as a practice amp, probably less than 120 hours, and i already see burns and the blue loss of vaccum glow


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> sweet just wondering because i have had mine since november last year, and at the very least i have put around 175-215 hours on it, probably more, and thats not knowing what happened before me, and they ave no burns, no blue, and sound amazing. but then my peavey 6505+ 112 combo i got brand new in march just as a practice amp, probably less than 120 hours, and i already see burns and the blue loss of vaccum glow



It could be that the bias is not set right on the peavey???


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> Very cool tone ....got to love that.



+1

I have EH EL34's and cheap ass Sovtek 2x 12AX7WA and 1x 12AXx7WB.
Nothing special.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It could be that the bias is not set right on the peavey???



probably. it also lost a cap and two fuses earlier this year, which could have been related


----------



## Codyjohns

OK here's some pic's of my new MKIII.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> OK here's some pic's of my new MKIII.



So have you decided if you like one better than the other? I know, it's like asking which child do you love more...


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> So have you decided if you like one better than the other? I know, it's like asking which child do you love more...



I got it with a blown power tube so I only tried it with two tubes(50w)...I can't judge it yet. I ordered JJ EL34's so they should be in this week ....I will let you know.


----------



## mike mike

Awesome!! You think you will like it better than the 2203kk, even though it hasn't been touched by satan?


----------



## Codyjohns

I just put the power tubes in from the other amp (JJ EL34's) and put tung-sol's in V1and V2...in V3 I put sovtek 12AX7-wa . It sounds fucking amazing. The MKIII has a little more balls or bottom end then the DR ......they both sound very similar.......they both kick the KK ass in tone.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> I just put the power tubes in from the other amp (JJ EL34's) and put tung-sol's in V1and V2...in V3 I put sovtek 12AX7-wa . It sounds fucking amazing. The MKIII has a little more balls or bottom end then the DR ......they both sound very similar.......they both kick the KK ass in tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

When you turn the sensitivity dial all the way down on the MKIII it does sound like a 800. Very cool.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> When you turn the sensitivity dial all the way down on the MKIII it does sound like a 800. Very cool.



I rarely have the sensitivity knob on anything more than 1. Just crank the pre and the master and you're ready to go!


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> I rarely have the sensitivity knob on anything more than 1. Just crank the pre and the master and you're ready to go!



I put the sensitivity on one and preamp on ten...... put a Boss SD-1 in front of it and it sounds killer.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Never tried it with any OD/DS pedals. One of these days I'll get one to try.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> Never tried it with any OD/DS pedals. One of these days I'll get one to try.



Try a Boss SD-1 it does not change your tone at all..........it's a great pedal for any 900. I think everybody would agree it's one of the best pedals.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> Try a Boss SD-1 it does not change your tone at all..........it's a great pedal for any 900. I think everybody would agree it's one of the best pedals.



I hear that alot. That's good to know that it doesn't change the tone...I love the guitar-amp-nofx sound!


----------



## core

Definitely gives it a kick with no change in tone.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I disagree that there's "no change in tone"...then again, I've only used the MIT ones, never a MIJ or modded one.


----------



## mike mike

The mkiii is just awesome. What are the differences in tone between the dr and it that you see?


----------



## Bloodrock

Pre amp on 10, sensitivity on 13, boss sd-1 with the volume cranked and drive on 0! Mine sounds killer like this. You need the Master on at LEAST 4 on these amps to understand what they really can do.


----------



## MM54

One of these days I'll take some decent pictures of my amp and post them.

Then again, I've been saying that since February


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> Pre amp on 10, sensitivity on 13, boss sd-1 with the volume cranked and drive on 0! Mine sounds killer like this. You need the Master on at LEAST 4 on these amps to understand what they really can do.



master on 5, sensitivity on 18-20, preamp on 20= unique awesome heavy roar


----------



## Bobb

Have any of the MkIII owners tried bypassing the diode bridge in the gain circuit? In theory, it looks like it would still work as a gain circuit but without the diode distortion so more like an 800 on steroids.


----------



## Bloodrock

Bobb said:


> Have any of the MkIII owners tried bypassing the diode bridge in the gain circuit? In theory, it looks like it would still work as a gain circuit but without the diode distortion so more like an 800 on steroids.



From what I've read, turning the Sensitivity knob to Zero elimintates the SS diode clipping, leaving you with just the pre amp tube driven gain. It definintely sounds that way when mine is cranked using none of the sensitivity control, almost just like a JCM800.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> The mkiii is just awesome. What are the differences in tone between the dr and it that you see?



I find the MKIII has just a little more bottom end then the DR ......a little more of a fatter lead tone IMO. The MKIII is a wicked amp head.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> One of these days I'll take some decent pictures of my amp and post them.
> 
> Then again, I've been saying that since February



I want some pic's.


----------



## Bobb

Bloodrock said:


> From what I've read, turning the Sensitivity knob to Zero elimintates the SS diode clipping, leaving you with just the pre amp tube driven gain. It definintely sounds that way when mine is cranked using none of the sensitivity control, almost just like a JCM800.



That I agree with but it's not what I am looking for. 

What I am wondering is what the effect would be with the diode bridge physically removed from the circuit and then turn the sensitivity control to 20. Looking at the schematic, it looks like the gain circuit would be complete even without the diode bridge which is mounted in parallel between the sensitivity control and V2.


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> From what I've read, turning the Sensitivity knob to Zero elimintates the SS diode clipping, leaving you with just the pre amp tube driven gain. It definintely sounds that way when mine is cranked using none of the sensitivity control, almost just like a JCM800.



ive talked at legnth about doing this. YES, IT DOES, I HAVE PUT THE DIODE ON 0 AND the preamp on 10 and the master on ten, and its the same.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ive talked at legnth about doing this. YES, IT DOES, I HAVE PUT THE DIODE ON 0 AND the preamp on 10 and the master on ten, and its the same.



It's like having two amp heads in one.


----------



## Codyjohns

One thing I noticed Is the different names for the gain dial ........sensitivity on the MKIII.......enhance on the DR's and LeadGain on the later DR's.....that funny I wander why they changed the name so much.


----------



## kr-100

Bobb said:


> That I agree with but it's not what I am looking for.
> 
> What I am wondering is what the effect would be with the diode bridge physically removed from the circuit and then turn the sensitivity control to 20. Looking at the schematic, it looks like the gain circuit would be complete even without the diode bridge which is mounted in parallel between the sensitivity control and V2.



Here is a schem of a MKIII with the diode bridge bypassed........

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/marshall/modnotes/jcm900mod.gif


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> One thing I noticed Is the different names for the gain dial ........sensitivity on the MKIII.......enhance on the DR's and LeadGain on the later DR's.....that funny I wander why they changed the name so much.



It used to be called enhance on the DRs?

It's not the same as sensitivity though, because it controls channel B, whereas Gain controls channel A


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> One thing I noticed Is the different names for the gain dial ........sensitivity on the MKIII.......enhance on the DR's and LeadGain on the later DR's.....that funny I wander why they changed the name so much.



I have a 1990, the first year they were made, and it says Lead Gain (although I do admit I turned around and checked just now ). Maybe you're thinking of the Dual Master Volume amps? I'm not sure what they say.


----------



## eljeffebrown

I just want to say, *I LOVE THIS THREAD! I SEE IT ON TOP OF THE BOARDS EVERY DAY! LETS KEEP IT THERE!*


----------



## Bobb

kr-100 said:


> Here is a schem of a MKIII with the diode bridge bypassed........
> 
> http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/marshall/modnotes/jcm900mod.gif



That's what I was looking for. Still interested in how that mod sounds before I go any farther. I couldn't find any comments on that site to go with the schematic.


----------



## Hayride13

I've had three 4100s over the years in addition to the one I run now and they all have said "Lead Gain" for the B channel...

As you were men!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> I've had three 4100s over the years in addition to the one I run now and they all have said "Lead Gain" for the B channel...
> 
> As you were men!



My 4100 is a Y=1990 and it says (Enhance) for the B channel ....thats funny they changed the name so much.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I just want to say, *I LOVE THIS THREAD! I SEE IT ON TOP OF THE BOARDS EVERY DAY! LETS KEEP IT THERE!*


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> My 4100 is a Y=1990 and it says (Enhance) for the B channel ....thats funny they changed the name so much.




Interesting... Got any pictures of the front panel??


----------



## eljeffebrown

LPMarshall hack said:


> Do you normally tip delivery drivers? I think she def deserves a tip, maybe even the whole thing....



HAHAHAHA! I'll give her the whole thing and a load to take back with her!


----------



## Roadburn

2100 MkIII's have no channels. You can switch between 2 vollumes but there is only one gain channel.


----------



## Hayride13

Michael RT said:


> My 4100 is a Y=1990 and it says (Enhance) for the B channel ....thats funny they changed the name so much.



Yeah, interesting. I bought my first brand new in 1993 but that one is long gone. I've never dated the others I've gotten as well as my present head. Can you explain how to date it or point me to the thread where the info is Michael?


----------



## Landshark

I've been on the prowl and I got my eye on a 2100 I can purchase in the next week and a half... Wish me luck!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> Yeah, interesting. I bought my first brand new in 1993 but that one is long gone. I've never dated the others I've gotten as well as my present head. Can you explain how to date it or point me to the thread where the info is Michael?



Here's some info on Marshall dating. Marshall Amplifier Date Codes


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Interesting... Got any pictures of the front panel??



Here's a pic of the 4100 DR .


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Interesting... Got any pictures of the front panel??




I helps if I upload the pics with the post.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I helps if I upload the pics with the post.



Hmm, I've heard about two different revisions of the dual reverb, don't suppose you've got any gut shots to compare with mine?

Here's mine









Febuary 1995 Dual Reverb, sorry if they're crappy pictures xD


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Hmm, I've heard about two different revisions of the dual reverb, don't suppose you've got any gut shots to compare with mine?
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Febuary 1995 Dual Reverb, sorry if they're crappy pictures xD



I don't have any right now ......I will try to get some gut shots later......but I can tell you that it look different from mine. The bias trim pot is different for one and from what I can remember it looks a little different over all.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I don't have any right now ......I will try to get some gut shots later......but I can tell you that it look different from mine. The bias trim pot is different for one and from what I can remember it looks a little different over all.



Well it'll definitely look a bit difference, there's 5 years in between the two, I remember comparing mine to matts, and so much was different (aside from the 100watt/50watt thing)


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> I helps if I upload the pics with the post.



And the Enhance control only appears to go up to 10


----------



## LPMarshall hack

eljeffebrown said:


> HAHAHAHA! I'll give her the whole thing and a load to take back with her!


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> And the Enhance control only appears to go up to 10



Thats what I'm saying somethings different  why is their to different markings on the gain (Ch-B) dial?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Hey Michael when are we gonna get to hear that 2100? dude I'm diein' over here!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey Michael when are we gonna get to hear that 2100? dude I'm diein' over here!



I used it last night so I left it at the jam spot til Monday when we jamming again...... I will bring it home this week and I will video tape something with the MKIII.


----------



## Landshark

OK I got a question. Is there a difference between the 2100 high gain 900 and an SL-X? Cause I've seen 2100 front panels that say JCM 900 High Gain Amplifier, and front panels that say JCM 900 SL-X 2100 Master Volume Amplifier. It would seem that these are slightly diefferent... Am I wrong?


----------



## mike mike

Landshark said:


> OK I got a question. Is there a difference between the 2100 high gain 900 and an SL-X? Cause I've seen 2100 front panels that say JCM 900 High Gain Amplifier, and front panels that say JCM 900 SL-X 2100 Master Volume Amplifier. It would seem that these are slightly diefferent... Am I wrong?



yes. the slx has four preamp tubess and more gain, and less charachter, but deffinitely an awesome amp. the 2100/2500 has three preamp tubes and a diode cuircuit that can be by passed. amazing amp. ceck out my video


----------



## gsf1200r

i just got my JCM900 100 watt and JCM900 SL-X 100 watt
for 1399 together 8.5 and 9.0 out of 10

just learning how to use em really
its The Perfect sound for me

any cool Suggestions for Settings?

Mods?

Tubes?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Listen to mine, It's the 50 watt version of your DR? It's in my Sig, then we'll talk.


----------



## thetragichero

thinkin i want an sl-x with that exxxtra preamp tube


----------



## Landshark

mike mike said:


> yes. the slx has four preamp tubess and more gain, and less charachter, but deffinitely an awesome amp. the 2100/2500 has three preamp tubes and a diode cuircuit that can be by passed. amazing amp. ceck out my video



Alright I was getting the MkIII and the SL-X confused. I definitely want the SL-X. I'd prefer it have the 5881 power section, but won't complain if it uses EL34s.


----------



## Codyjohns

gsf1200r said:


> i just got my JCM900 100 watt and JCM900 SL-X 100 watt
> for 1399 together 8.5 and 9.0 out of 10
> 
> just learning how to use em really
> its The Perfect sound for me
> 
> any cool Suggestions for Settings?
> 
> Mods?
> 
> Tubes?



What JCM900 100w do you have?? 4100 DR or 2100 MKIII??


----------



## Codyjohns

Landshark said:


> Alright I was getting the MkIII and the SL-X confused. I definitely want the SL-X. I'd prefer it have the 5881 power section, but won't complain if it uses EL34s.



I think they only came with 5881's the SL-X ........I'm thinking about buying one .....I have to try one first........... I hear they have tons of gain.


----------



## Landshark

I've found where they have models with EL34s and 5881s...

Marshall Amps Info & Schematics

This should take you right to the schematics on Dr Tubes page... Apparently one of the preamp tubes is part of the Power section! I wonder why they classified it with the power section?


----------



## Gryphon

The phase inverter tube is considered by many to be part of the the power amp as its sole purpose is to divide the signal and hand it to the power tubes.


----------



## Hayride13

Michael RT said:


> Here's some info on Marshall dating. Marshall Amplifier Date Codes



Thanks for that Michael.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have my 2100 MKIII at rehearsal right now and my 4100 DR at home ......I love them both so much I don't know which one to use.......if I buy a SL-X I will be screwed.  I will have to flip a coin.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Wife and kids out. Just jammed the 900 for about an hour, volume on 7. Ears hurt, neighbors pissed....ahhh but who cares? What a way to start College Football Saturday!!!! Now bring on the beers (maybe I'll at least wait until noon)!!


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> Wife and kids out. Just jammed the 900 for about an hour, volume on 7. Ears hurt, neighbors pissed....ahhh but who cares? What a way to start College Football Saturday!!!! Now bring on the beers (maybe I'll at least wait until noon)!!



I think I have a chance to krank the DR ....the wife is going shopping.......wish me luck.


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> Thats what I'm saying somethings different  why is their to different markings on the gain (Ch-B) dial?



Because the first ones only went to 10...that's 10 less than 20.


----------



## mike mike

i just was trying some emg's in a guitar store through a marshall, and the sounded really good, although it was a JVM, im still curious on where or not to switch out my gibson explorer's pickups for an EMG set. help


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think they only came with 5881's the SL-X ........I'm thinking about buying one .....I have to try one first........... I hear they have tons of gain.



yeah man me too. i want an sl-x like crazy. they sound like they would be really cool


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> i just was trying some emg's in a guitar store through a marshall, and the sounded really good, although it was a JVM, im still curious on where or not to switch out my gibson explorer's pickups for an EMG set. help



I have passive EMG's in my Cort, they're awesome.


----------



## mike mike

Aw well i need to knio about actives


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i just was trying some emg's in a guitar store through a marshall, and the sounded really good, although it was a JVM, im still curious on where or not to switch out my gibson explorer's pickups for an EMG set. help



I would leave the explorer original and put the actives in some other guitar you might have.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> i just was trying some emg's in a guitar store through a marshall, and the sounded really good, although it was a JVM, im still curious on where or not to switch out my gibson explorer's pickups for an EMG set. help



It's all I use Mike! Sick as shit, I really like the 81/60 combo!


----------



## Landshark

That makes sense... Cool. Must have been something they used to do...


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> It's all I use Mike! Sick as shit, I really like the 81/60 combo!



and it doesnt sound fizzy? the explorer is my only 6 string guitar for live use, so i need to know before i totally change it haha. oh and btw, according to the shows you band plays, i live very close to you


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> I helps if I upload the pics with the post.



You also have circles around the knobs? Did you add that later on it or is it stock?


----------



## Micky

This is not my amp. (disclaimer)
Mike Estes, ex-Skynyrd guitarist used this last night playing and sining lead for Blackfoot. He had this configured in a half-stack, using a Mode4 speaker close-mic'ed when they opened for Molly Hatchet. Apparently 900's still rock...


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> You also have circles around the knobs? Did you add that later on it or is it stock?



Thats a 100% stock.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> and it doesnt sound fizzy? the explorer is my only 6 string guitar for live use, so i need to know before i totally change it haha. oh and btw, according to the shows you band plays, i live very close to you



No EMG's are not fizzy sounding at all, If anything they are very flat sounding, there is a reason Zakk uses them and it's NOT cause they sound fizzy . I can get you exact specs If you want I have a hook up with them. and BTW you are 15 miles W of Stockton right? I am about an hour and 15 south of there. so hello neighbor.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> No EMG's are not fizzy sounding at all, If anything they are very flat sounding, there is a reason Zakk uses them and it's NOT cause they sound fizzy . I can get you exact specs If you want I have a hook up with them. and BTW you are 15 miles W of Stockton right? I am about an hour and 15 south of there. so hello neighbor.



sounds about right!! just tak the freeway!! yeah, im going for a necrophaginst type of lead tone, so are these pickups right for me? and do they fit in the stock gibson mounting rings?


----------



## Jesstaa

Thought you guys might wanna hear this clip of my 900
http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/JCM 900 demo.wav

If you have good speakers, it'll sound great, considering it was recorded on a terrible mic xD


----------



## Jasper.

Nice Jesstaa, i think i might post a vid too soon. Tomorrow i am free from school


----------



## mike mike

Nice tone jestaa 

anybody who wants a 2100 mkiii i found one on ebay. the price is kinda high, but worth it for the tone
Marshall JCM 900 JCM900 amp amplifier head for 4x12 cab - eBay (item 250645548314 end time Oct-03-10 09:36:33 PDT)


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Thought you guys might wanna hear this clip of my 900
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/JCM 900 demo.wav
> 
> If you have good speakers, it'll sound great, considering it was recorded on a terrible mic xD



Beautiful tone ....love it  I'am going to try to video tape the MKIII today .....hoping to have a video to post by tonight.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> sounds about right!! just tak the freeway!! yeah, im going for a necrophaginst type of lead tone, so are these pickups right for me? and do they fit in the stock gibson mounting rings?



It looks like to me that they are using EMG 707's Basically an EMG 81 only in a 7 string form. They are both playing custom 7's from Ibanez that have EMG's in 'em so for their live tone that's what they are using, studio, I don't know. So I think you will be OK with 'em. 



Jesstaa said:


> Thought you guys might wanna hear this clip of my 900
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/JCM 900 demo.wav
> 
> If you have good speakers, it'll sound great, considering it was recorded on a terrible mic xD



Nice tone Jesstaa. What are your Settings? and what speakers are you running through!


----------



## NewReligion

My youngest just called to tell me that he found a Beautiful Oct 1993 4100 for $600.00 out the door.

I think he was hoping I would just say well come over and I'll loan you the money. Lol, instead I said, that's cool but you already have a 1990 4100. I know he's going to hit me up for the damned thing.


----------



## eljeffebrown

NewReligion said:


> My youngest just called to tell me that he found a Beautiful Oct 1993 4100 for $600.00 out the door.
> 
> I think he was hoping I would just say well come over and I'll loan you the money. Lol, instead I said, that's cool but you already have a 1990 4100. I know he's going to hit me up for the damned thing.



Come on DAD! buy the thing for your son WHAT'S UP!


----------



## NewReligion

eljeffebrown said:


> Come on DAD! buy the thing for your son WHAT'S UP!



LOL, thanks Jeff, I appreciate the support bro. 

Reminds me of a story. When I was 12 I found a killer 1974 used Strat. I wanted it so bad. So I told my dad about it. One day I got off the bus to find him playing it on the front porch swing and I thought I was the luckiest kid in the world that day. Wow was that a short lived thought. He said thanks for turning him onto the guitar and I damn near cried LOL! He gave me the guitar 9 years later when I gave him his first grand son. Hmm, Dads!

David


----------



## eljeffebrown

NewReligion said:


> LOL, thanks Jeff, I appreciate the support bro.
> 
> Reminds me of a story. When I was 12 I found a killer 1974 used Strat. I wanted it so bad. So I told my dad about it. One day I got off the bus to find him playing it on the front porch swing and I thought I was the luckiest kid in the world that day. Wow was that a short lived thought. He said thanks for turning him onto the guitar and I damn near cried LOL! He gave me the guitar 9 years later when I gave him his first grand son. Hmm, Dads!
> 
> David



You should do the same thing, how old is he? maybe when he graduates or something like that, you should say remember that day I said no to that Marshall 4100, well here it is! thats what memory's are made of man!


----------



## Codyjohns

In 1975 my dad promised me if I learned what he could play on the acoustic he would buy me a amp and guitar. I learned every thing he could play and in 1977 Christmas time he bought me a little amp and a electric guitar and I haven't stop playing since then.


----------



## NewReligion

eljeffebrown said:


> You should do the same thing, how old is he? maybe when he graduates or something like that, you should say remember that day I said no to that Marshall 4100, well here it is! thats what memory's are made of man!



Right on. I like the way you think. We have done that already. He is well taken care of in the guitar/gear department. He's a freshman at Indiana State. I raised both of my sons (24 & 18) alone and we are very close. They are both great musicians and even better men. 

Eric brought out his 4100 last night and plugged into one of my cabs and the three of us sat here and played together for about three hours. Jamming, we call it Trading Licks & Vocal Tricks. Keeps them on their feet, healthy competition. Keeps me in check too.

David


----------



## eljeffebrown

NewReligion said:


> Right on. I like the way you think. We have done that already. He is well taken care of in the guitar/gear department. He's a freshman at Indiana State. I raised both of my sons (24 & 18) alone and we are very close. They are both great musicians and even better men.
> 
> Eric brought out his 4100 last night and plugged into one of my cabs and the three of us sat here and played together for about three hours. Jamming, we call it Trading Licks & Vocal Tricks. Keeps them on their feet, healthy competition.
> 
> David



Dude, Nice! Here is a DAD everyone!


----------



## NewReligion

Michael RT said:


> In 1975 my dad promised me if I learned what he could play on the acoustic he would buy me a amp and guitar. I learned every thing he could play and in 1977 Christmas time he bought me a little amp and a electric guitar and I haven't stop playing since then.



What I have heard sounds great. Your dad did the world a service.

David


----------



## Codyjohns

NewReligion said:


> What I have heard sounds great. Your dad did the world a service.
> 
> David



Thanks David........ and now you and I will impart guitar and music into our children and one day they will do the same.


----------



## TwinACStacks

You DO realize that when You first enter the Forum before You click on Marshall Amps that the Title to this thread reads:

"JCM900's 20 Years of Ass...."

I've been laughing for weeks over this.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You DO realize that when You first enter the Forum before You click on Marshall Amps that the Title to this thread reads:
> 
> "JCM900's 20 Years of Ass...."
> 
> I've been laughing for weeks over this.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## MM54

I knew it was only a matter of time before those two showed up


----------



## Codyjohns

I love these guys  and I think they learned that after ass (was the word) KICKING.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Chuck any 900's off of buildings lately Twin?


----------



## MM54

Luckily I foresaw this invasion, and prepared a 4,500 person army to defend! Shortly, you shall be eviscerated through your-- wait... shit, they took the holiday weekend off


----------



## NewReligion

longfxukxnhair said:


> Chuck any 900's off of buildings lately Twin?



LOL, that's funny Richard. You know that I'm a 800 guy but I don't seem to recall Marshall offering a Re-Issue of the 6100. 

David


----------



## longfxukxnhair

NewReligion said:


> LOL, that's funny Richard. You know that I'm a 800 guy but I don't seem to recall Marshall offering a Re-Issue of the 6100.
> 
> David



Re-issue of an anniversary issue? That would be bad marketing. But you never know.


----------



## MM54

2012 will be the 50th anniversary, maybe they're introduce the model 16000, which will be like the 6100, but with 16 more channels and 256 more modes ?


----------



## NewReligion

longfxukxnhair said:


> Re-issue of an anniversary issue? That would be bad marketing. But you never know.



Why not? What is the Slash SL 2555/Jubilee? A Re-Issue of the 25th Silver Anniversary.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

NewReligion said:


> Why not? What is the Slash SL 2555/Jubilee? A Re-Issue of the 25th Silver Anniversary.



Also trading on an artist name. Now if Sach wants to put his name on the 6100 re-issue that marketing makes sense


----------



## Hayride13

OK, when did they stop making the 4100 (not including the re-issue)? If I'm reading my bar code correctly, it was made in the 22nd week of 2000 and that's got me puzzled...


----------



## NewReligion

longfxukxnhair said:


> Also trading on an artist name. Now if Sach wants to put his name on the 6100 re-issue that marketing makes sense



Yeah, I don't care about either of those guys. I'm a 2210 (John Norum/Mike Schenker) guy all the way. But I dig Jub's and the 6100 too. The louder they get the more you hear the relative Marshall Genetics, Peace.

DCH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

NewReligion said:


> Yeah, I don't care about either of those guys. I'm a 2210 (John Norum/Mike Schenker) guy all the way. But I dig Jub's and the 6100 too. The louder they get the more you hear the relative Marshall Genetics, Peace.
> 
> DCH



I like Sach and Slash was the reason I picked up the guitar 7 yrs ago. I love his playing but not his tone. 
The louder the better. But my animals would beg to differ.


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before those two showed up



Hey Matt they are just jealous!


----------



## Roadburn

Jesstaa said:


> Thought you guys might wanna hear this clip of my 900
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/JCM%20900%20demo.wav
> 
> If you have good speakers, it'll sound great, considering it was recorded on a terrible mic xD




Sounds great! Even upside down...


----------



## TwinACStacks

No one is dissing You guys. I was just merely pointing out what I had noticed since You first Started this thread. BY the Way 900's RULE.....



the air.



 TWIN


----------



## Gryphon

If you are getting just "20 years of ass..." then you need a widescreen monitor


----------



## TwinACStacks

Gryphon said:


> If you are getting just "20 years of ass..." then you need a widescreen monitor



 It ain't gonna help.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Twin, are you in here making 900s fly?


----------



## Australian

Oh no theyve found the thread!


----------



## Jasper.

My JCM900, don't mind the playing, i've been playing for only about two years. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSp4nTf9uEs]YouTube - Marshall JCM900 4100 Dual Reverb Demo[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

No Longhair, I'm leaving these 900 Fans alone. I just HAD to point out their thread title Malfunction to them.

No, I like ALL Marshalls......

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> No Longhair, I'm leaving these 900 Fans alone. I just HAD to point out their thread title Malfunction to them.
> 
> No, I like ALL Marshalls......
> 
> TWIN



God I wish I was as talented as you Twin........and maybe one day I can play guitar as good as you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Australian said:


> Oh no theyve found the thread!





I havent said anything wrong. Just checking on Twin. Wanted to know if hes testing gravity in here.


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's the demo of the MKIII guys. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TXsI7OBfbI[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

Michael RT said:


> Here's the demo of the MKIII guys.
> 
> YouTube - JCM900 MKIII Demo



Hey, that was wonderful. Was that you Mike?


David


----------



## Codyjohns

NewReligion said:


> Hey, that was wonderful. Was that you Mike?
> 
> 
> David



Thank's David ......yah thats me.


----------



## Bloodrock

Great playing bro! MKIII's FTW!!
I can't quit playing my 2100. As soon as I got it tuned up and turned it past 4, it was all over. My DSL is likely out the door soon now, everytime I switch back to the DSL from the MKIII I just cant stand the fizz anymore. 

Anybody want to buy a DSL?? LOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael, You definitely DON'T want to play like me. Trust me on this.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> My JCM900, don't mind the playing, i've been playing for only about two years.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Marshall JCM900 4100 Dual Reverb Demo



Great video of the DR ....thank's for the post.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Thought you guys might wanna hear this clip of my 900
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/JCM 900 demo.wav
> 
> If you have good speakers, it'll sound great, considering it was recorded on a terrible mic xD



Pretty heavy!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Wow Mike...you can play! Awesome 2100 too.


----------



## mike mike

Today while messing around I found the most beautiful solo tone. I plugged my 2500 into the internal closed back 1x12 cab of my 6505 combo, then I put the power on half on the back(isn't a dramatic volume difference), then I Dime the volume and gains, and the most amazing solo tone ever. Thick, articulate, awesome. People you have to try this


----------



## Jesstaa

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice tone Jesstaa. What are your Settings? and what speakers are you running through!



Not sure on the settings, I'm fairly sure it was something like mid - 10 treble - 6 bass 5 - 7 presence 1 or 2, gain 15 or 16, and here's the best part, volume just up around 2.
Bearably quiet.
Speakers are in my sig.
That was with brand new TAD 6L6's, Mullard RI 12ax7s and a nice EHX in the PI

Edit: Wait, speakers aren't in my sig anymore.
They're G10L 35s or something like that, that or G10M35's


Also, who thought my solo didn't suck? XD


----------



## Jasper.

Oops, almost at the second page 

@Jesstaa, i'm gonna try your settings tomorrow.

Mine: Presence-6, Bass-8, Middle-7, Treble-4
I keep the gain around 14-16 and i don't use the jumper in de loop any more.
At home i play mostly with the volume at 3 and if my parents are gone around 4, sometimes 5, but then i can't stay in my room or my ears will hurt


----------



## eljeffebrown

Bloodrock said:


> Great playing bro! MKIII's FTW!!
> I can't quit playing my 2100. As soon as I got it tuned up and turned it past 4, it was all over. My DSL is likely out the door soon now, everytime I switch back to the DSL from the MKIII I just cant stand the fizz anymore.
> 
> Anybody want to buy a DSL?? LOL



Read my Sig! I'm not joking!


----------



## Jesstaa

Jasper. said:


> Oops, almost at the second page
> 
> @Jesstaa, i'm gonna try your settings tomorrow.
> 
> Mine: Presence-6, Bass-8, Middle-7, Treble-4
> I keep the gain around 14-16 and i don't use the jumper in de loop any more.
> At home i play mostly with the volume at 3 and if my parents are gone around 4, sometimes 5, but then i can't stay in my room or my ears will hurt



Remember I'm using way different speakers, so maybe keep the bass down a little, and I was tuned to D in that.


----------



## gunboatstudio

I'm offline for a few months, and I come back to 15 pages of <mostly> positive comments on the 900?! The DSL and 6100 guys are <almost> playing nice on this thread? Even Ken has good things to say about the dual reverb? 

It's like I don't even know what this forum is anymore! 

It feels wrong... but I guess I like it!


----------



## Ken

gunboatstudio said:


> Even Ken has good things to say about the dual reverb?
> !



LOL well, I've always said the ONE I played wasn't great, (and I've never played any other 900) but again it might have had bad/wrong tubes, not been biased, and I didn't add EQ, jump the effects loop, or play it as loud as people say you have to. But obviously it's a good amp for some people in some applications with the right tweaking. 

I'd still steer a new buyer to an 800 or DSL though! 

Ken


----------



## mike mike

Everybody should share their tone settings for their 900's. That way may be we can find something cool and new. For me, thatching is better than all flat with the preamp cranked and the gain on 20. That's how you do a Marshall right? Im curious to see what you guys do


----------



## Roadburn

Ken said:


> LOL well, I've always said the ONE I played wasn't great, (and I've never played any other 900) but again it might have had bad/wrong tubes, not been biased, and I didn't add EQ, jump the effects loop, or play it as loud as people say you have to. But obviously it's a good amp for some people in some applications with the right tweaking.
> 
> I'd still steer a new buyer to an 800 or DSL though!
> 
> Ken



Pre-amp dimed, sensitivity ZERO and you have an 800... sadly, the secret is out.
Prices will go up.
Buy one quick


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Roadburn said:


> Pre-amp dimed, sensitivity ZERO and you have an 800... sadly, the secret is out.
> Prices will go up.
> Buy one quick




+1. I RARELY put the gain sensitivity higher than 1 or 2. Awesome crunch.


----------



## NewReligion

LPMarshall hack said:


> +1. I RARELY put the gain sensitivity higher than 1 or 2. Awesome crunch.



Cool 

900 -100 = 800  It's all Marshall Madness. Watch out for the Werecow.


 IDK, don't ask, one of my moments I suspect.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dunno if it sounds like an 800 (never played one), but it sounds damn gooooooooooood!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

If it really does sound like an 800, that's great cuz it will save me money!


----------



## Furies

Jesstaa said:


> Not sure on the settings, I'm fairly sure it was something like mid - 10 treble - 6 bass 5 - 7 presence 1 or 2, gain 15 or 16, and here's the best part, volume just up around 2...



Interesting. I put my bass at 10 and gain at 20, but otherwise, my settings are identical to yours.

Of course, I do have an MXR 10 band in the loop cutting highs and boosting lows, and an unmodded TS-9 in front...and a compressor, can't forget the compressor...going thru 1960A cab with GT-75s, so I imagine the end result may be substantially different.


----------



## gsf1200r

Michael RT said:


> What JCM900 100w do you have?? 4100 DR or 2100 MKIII??



One of my Heads is a 1991-2 JCM900 4100 DR
and the Other is a 1993 JCM900 2100 SL-x (if the ID guide is correct)
Both are 100 watts i just picked em up the last week of august.

the SLX has EL34s in it and the 4100 DR is unknown right now due to being at my friends house


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> If it really does sound like an 800, that's great cuz it will save me money!



It very much captures the tone of the 800. Give my video a look. It doesn't quite give it justice, but it's pretty clear


----------



## Jesstaa

My friend was blown away by how good my amp sounded today
Was awesome xD


----------



## TwinACStacks

OH I see now!!!! That's ASS *Kicking.*

My Bad.

 TWIN


----------



## Bloodrock

If any of you guys are looking for a MKIII 900, theres one on ebay going pretty cheap. No bids yet!

MARSHALL JCM 900 100W MK111 MODEL 2100 HEAD - eBay (item 300466059079 end time Sep-14-10 22:00:36 PDT)


----------



## proby73

Here's mine. 2502 with G12H30 and Vintage 30, Harma Cryo ECC83s, and NOS Siemens EL34s.


----------



## Hayride13

I've got a DSL 100 that I "won" on the way. I'm wanting to give it a try vs my 4100 as I need 3 channels and would like to lose a pedal. Having separate EQs would be nice too. I currently use my 4100 A channel as clean and add the pedal to give my clean twang some serious edge. I then hit the B or Lead channel to boost my solos. I'm hoping to be happy with the DSL if it will give me decent cleans on the Clean, give me my distorted twang with the Crunch and boost my solos with the Lead. Am I nuts?

Not ever letting go of my 4100 though...


----------



## neal48

I have a JCM 900 4100 with 5881s. It takes a long time to heat up for some reason. But when it does, look out. It becomes Boody kicking monster. I mean tone on top of tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

There is a lot more 900 lovers then I had thought......Awesome.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> There is a lot more 900 lovers then I had thought......Awesome.



Oh we're out there! I think we were just afraid to surface because we get pelted with rocks everytime we mention how good our 900's sound. But now there is safety in numbers!


----------



## Bloodrock

Bloodrock said:


> If any of you guys are looking for a MKIII 900, theres one on ebay going pretty cheap. No bids yet!
> 
> MARSHALL JCM 900 100W MK111 MODEL 2100 HEAD - eBay (item 300466059079 end time Sep-14-10 22:00:36 PDT)



Anybody here snag the MKIII????? It went pretty high!


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> Anybody here snag the MKIII????? It went pretty high!



how high?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how high?



I think it went for $710.00.....not bad for a great amp head.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think it went for $710.00.....not bad for a great amp head.



im jealous that is VERY cheap. ont know the condition though


----------



## Bloodrock

mike mike said:


> im jealous that is VERY cheap. ont know the condition though



I gave $700 including shipping for my 2100 because it's a mint 1990 model. Thought that was a little much, but since I retubed and biased it, it's easily the best sounding Marshall I've ever played, worth every penny!


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> I gave $700 including shipping for my 2100 because it's a mint 1990 model. Thought that was a little much, but since I retubed and biased it, it's easily the best sounding Marshall I've ever played, worth every penny!



i payed a very outrageour price for my mint 92 2500. probably because guitarcenter is guitarceter and they jack up prices. im a fairly sure i got it lower than asking though. i got it and a mf400 cab for 1400 together thanks to an employee friend. fair deal?


----------



## Codyjohns

With a run of only two years I'am surprised they are not worth more and the fact that they sound awesome.


----------



## gunboatstudio

I am still enjoying all the 900-love coming out of the woodwork here. We've been an oppressed minority for too long!

I traded a beat-up 1960B 4x12 for my JCM900. And it has been my work-horse amp for about 12 years so far, with no service beyond cleaning a crackly pot once. I think I came out on top with that deal.


----------



## marshall rook

Michael RT said:


> I think it went for $710.00.....not bad for a great amp head.



Man I must be lucky...I got mine for 450.00 about a year ago, private party...has a few scars but nothing big.This is good to know....


----------



## Codyjohns

What is not to like about the JCM900's....lots of gain....volume options....reverb in then ......they are not expensive.......the list goes on and on. It's people that think that all these expensive amp is going to make them a better guitar player which is so far from the truth. The amps and guitars are just tools in your hands......all your sound and tone comes from your hands. The JCM900's are a great tools for me to express myself through my playing ability.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> What is not to like about the JCM900's....lots of gain....volume options....reverb in then ......they are not expensive.......the list goes on and on. It's people that think that all these expensive amp is going to make them a better guitar player which is so far from the truth. The amps and guitars are just tools in your hands......all your sound and tone comes from your hands. The JCM900's are a great tools for me to express myself through my playing ability.




And we've all heard your playing ability. You could make one of those cigarette amps sound huge!


----------



## marshall rook

Michael RT said:


> all your sound and tone comes from your hands.



Troof that.....I need to work on that more than anything.Been at it for 4 years and still working on it....


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> And we've all heard your playing ability. You could make one of those cigarette amps sound huge!



Thanks Dude for the kind words.


----------



## Codyjohns

marshall rook said:


> Troof that.....I need to work on that more than anything.Been at it for 4 years and still working on it....



We never stop learning Dude .....including myself.


----------



## marshall rook

Michael RT said:


> We never stop learning Dude .....including myself.



I think I found the right place...


----------



## Codyjohns

marshall rook said:


> I think I found the right place...



This is where all the JCM900 fans hangout...... but everyone is welcome to hangout with us.  all Marshall's are great.


----------



## drriff

This should probably be posted in the "for sale" area, but I thought the folks in here would appreciate it most. Pretty clean combo & cabinet, although a bit pricey:

*Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab - $1000 (Fullerton)*
Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> This should probably be posted in the "for sale" area, but I thought the folks in here would appreciate it most. Pretty clean combo & cabinet, although a bit pricey:
> 
> *Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab - $1000 (Fullerton)*
> Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab



Very nice amp ......love to try one out.


----------



## mike mike

Even though it's bad for us buyers, I would kind of like to see the prices to go up, because the prices now are just sad and give the amp a bad rep. All of us already got ours while they were low. Wouldn't you guys like to see the values as high as each of us value them?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Even though it's bad for us buyers, I would kind of like to see the prices to go up, because the prices now are just sad and give the amp a bad rep. All of us already got ours while they were low. Wouldn't you guys like to see the values as high as each of us value them?



I think most amp are over priced but the 900's seem to be priced fair....if they go up in price it's because people figured out what we are talking about......they sound awesome.


----------



## Bobb

drriff said:


> This should probably be posted in the "for sale" area, but I thought the folks in here would appreciate it most. Pretty clean combo & cabinet, although a bit pricey:
> 
> *Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab - $1000 (Fullerton)*
> Marshall JCM900 4104 High Gain Dual Reverb 1 x 12 Combo + 1912 Cab



It's actually a 4101. Very deceptive looking amp, nothing like that JCM900 100w roar out of a box so small that it looks like a large practice amp.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think 4104 doesn't even exists.


----------



## bscenefilms

Michael RT said:


> Here's the demo of the MKIII guys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TXsI7OBfbI



Wow, Michael. Just wow.


----------



## Codyjohns

bscenefilms said:


> Wow, Michael. Just wow.



Thanks Dude.....have you seen the other demos I did.....here is the 4100.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2yDzI6yEWU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reFVAZU9Nk[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I'm posting those videos a little to much........ sorry guys.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm posting those videos a little to much........ sorry guys.



No worries dude...if you've got it....flaunt it!


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> No worries dude...if you've got it....flaunt it!



Thank's Hack.....I had to let it rip in those videos because if I played(Mary had a little lamb)no one would take me serious about the 900's.......you know what I mean ?? Recording them in my Daughters room also capture some humor and kept it humble.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Hack.....I had to let it rip in those videos because if I played(Mary had a little lamb)no one would take me serious about the 900's.......you know what I mean ?? Recording them in my Daughters room also capture some humor and kept it humble.



I think playing Mary Had A Little Lamb in the pink room would be so appropriate!

How cool would it have been, while growing up as a kid, to hear your favorite kiddie songs being played on a Marshall???

RT, get your camera back out...you've got some songs to record!!


----------



## mike mike

Does anyone here hasve those high gain preamplifier tubes(like jj ecc83s etc)? Do they make much difference?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Does anyone here hasve those high gain preamplifier tubes(like jj ecc83s etc)? Do they make much difference?



I use a Tung-Sol in V-1 and JJ ecc83s in V-2 and V-3. Good preamp tubes makes a big difference.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I use a Tung-Sol in V-1 and JJ ecc83s in V-2 and V-3. Good preamp tubes makes a big difference.



really? right now there are groove tubes 12ax7r's in there, which are aparently the lowest gain preamp tubes, designed for fenders so they dont break up as easy  and i neeed a retube for the power section because im losing tone, so i thought id give them a try. lots more gain?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> really? right now there are groove tubes 12ax7r's in there, which are aparently the lowest gain preamp tubes, designed for fenders so they dont break up as easy  and i neeed a retube for the power section because im losing tone, so i thought id give them a try. lots more gain?



The Tung-Sol will give you some gain in the preamp and I like JJ EL34's for the power stage......love the sound of them. :cool2:


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The Tung-Sol will give you some gain in the preamp and I like JJ EL34's for the power stage......love the sound of them. :cool2:



Here is the plan: JJ E34L's, and the JJ ECC83S's. Will that jump my gain?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Here is the plan: JJ E34L's, and the JJ ECC83S's. Will that jump my gain?



I would go Tung-Sol V-1 and V-2.... JJ ECC83s in V-3 and JJE34L's in the power stage. That should give it some gain.


----------



## mike mike

i smell burning when i play my Mkiii :Ohno:


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> i smell burning when i play my Mkiii :Ohno:



Burning dust?
Or burning component? D:

I smell burning dust/hot tubes every time I play mine.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Burning dust?
> Or burning component? D:
> 
> I smell burning dust/hot tubes every time I play mine.



It either the tubes burning or components. It's sounding quite muddy(especially with 7 strings). Any help? Dead tubes?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It either the tubes burning or components. It's sounding quite muddy(especially with 7 strings). Any help? Dead tubes?



I would try a new set of EL34's ......sound like power tubes to me.....but new preamp tubes wouldn't hurt also........this should solve the problem.


----------



## Codyjohns

If one of the power tubes dies out it will take out one of your fuses with it so I wouldn't wait to long.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> If one of the power tubes dies out it will take out one of your fuses with it so I wouldn't wait to long.



Thanks for that info because one of them is a lot more blackened and blue glowing, and not as bright as the other.


----------



## Codyjohns

I would check the fuses to make sure they are the correct ones for the amp....I have seen wrong fuses in older amps to many times.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I would check the fuses to make sure they are the correct ones for the amp....I have seen wrong fuses in older amps to many times.



And even worse, tin foil and little bits of wire


----------



## ACSilva

Bought this year a 2008 JCM900 4100 reissue and is a wonderful amp.
Great clean sound and with my Les Paul and Blackstar HT-Dual have a 4 channel amp
Great power tubes:4 x 5881 (TAD 6L6WGC-STR) (small bottle)
Love the sound of this amp!!


----------



## MM54

Do you have pictures (outside and guts) AC? I'd really like to see one of the reissue 900's!


----------



## ACSilva

I`ll put some later


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Do you have pictures (outside and guts) AC? I'd really like to see one of the reissue 900's!



I would love to see if their is any differences between the new and old 4100's.


----------



## ACSilva

I can´t put the photos.
No permission i think


----------



## ACSilva

Hope you like the photos!


----------



## MM54

Is it weird that the first thing I noticed was that (at least in your picture) the reverb tank looks silver as opposed to gold like mine ?

Those 5881's are funny looking too.

Overall there's a few differences (a lot on the back panel) from the original I own and the ones I've seen. Very nice though! Thanks for posting


----------



## Bloodrock

Michael RT said:


> I would love to see if their is any differences between the new and old 4100's.



I wonder why none of the 900 reissues were sold here in the States?? I'd like to compare one to my MKIII.


----------



## Jesstaa

Bloodrock said:


> I wonder why none of the 900 reissues were sold here in the States?? I'd like to compare one to my MKIII.



Why not just compare an original DR?

Overall that reissue looks very similar, aside from the back plate and some slight changes on the boards, not much difference.
On the topic of the boards, I'm surprised by the quality of them, they don't look ultra modern compared to most new boards.


----------



## Bloodrock

Jesstaa said:


> Why not just compare an original DR?
> 
> Overall that reissue looks very similar, aside from the back plate and some slight changes on the boards, not much difference.
> On the topic of the boards, I'm surprised by the quality of them, they don't look ultra modern compared to most new boards.



I meant that it would be cool to be able to go into guitar center and play a new one with fresh tubes and everything, without having to buy a used one, then retube and bias it to get a good fresh tone. Still gonna try one sometime when I can either way.


----------



## Codyjohns

ACSilva said:


> Hope you like the photos!



Thanks for the post it looks like not much has changed......cool.


----------



## WillieG

Love my 900! I also use an EQ in the effect loop to boost some preferable frequenzies.


----------



## Codyjohns

Cool pic......is the SL-X a 100w or 50w and what year??


----------



## bscenefilms

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Dude.....have you seen the other demos I did.....here is the 4100.



I love that you are not a one trick pony - VERY nice stuff - Paganini even omg!

Is that a scalloped fretboard???


----------



## Codyjohns

bscenefilms said:


> I love that you are not a one trick pony - VERY nice stuff - Paganini even omg!
> 
> Is that a scalloped fretboard???



Yes all my guitars are scalloped.........thanks for the kind words I will be doing more videos soon with both amp heads .....for comparison.


----------



## WillieG

Michael RT said:


> Cool pic......is the SL-X a 100w or 50w and what year??



It's a 50W, but I'm actually not sure what year. It's a 1998 or 1999. Is there a database somewhere where I can fill in the serial# and get the production year?


----------



## Codyjohns

WillieG said:


> It's a 50W, but I'm actually not sure what year. It's a 1998 or 1999. Is there a database somewhere where I can fill in the serial# and get the production year?



Read this and it will help you find the year and week it was made. 
Marshall Amplifier Date Codes


----------



## mike mike

WillieG said:


> It's a 50W, but I'm actually not sure what year. It's a 1998 or 1999. Is there a database somewhere where I can fill in the serial# and get the production year?



do you have any proper downtuned metal videos of this head or would you make one? none exist on youtube


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike Mike is the MKIII OK .....did you change the tubes??


----------



## clund

Read this entire thread... 17 pages... I'm new on the Marshall forum because I'm new to Marshall. I have been gigging the past 3 - 4 years with my Hughes & Kettner Trilogy - which is a great amp, before that I had an ADA MP-1 w/ Peavey 50/50 Classic Tube Rack mount power amp - Which I didn't use any longer. So I decided to post it on Harmony Central for sale or trade. I got contacted by someone who offered me a JCM 900 4102 combo... So I took it! Got it 2 days ago and I LOVE this thing! I can't say enough about how pick sensitive and lively it acts. It's more Raw and in your face than any amp I have owned. I will miss the ADA - which I purchased new in '90 -- but I won't miss it that much. Have not gigged with the JCM yet, but will be doing so in the very near future.


----------



## Codyjohns

clund said:


> Read this entire thread... 17 pages... I'm new on the Marshall forum because I'm new to Marshall. I have been gigging the past 3 - 4 years with my Hughes & Kettner Trilogy - which is a great amp, before that I had an ADA MP-1 w/ Peavey 50/50 Classic Tube Rack mount power amp - Which I didn't use any longer. So I decided to post it on Harmony Central for sale or trade. I got contacted by someone who offered me a JCM 900 4102 combo... So I took it! Got it 2 days ago and I LOVE this thing! I can't say enough about how pick sensitive and lively it acts. It's more Raw and in your face than any amp I have owned. I will miss the ADA - which I purchased new in '90 -- but I won't miss it that much. Have not gigged with the JCM yet, but will be doing so in the very near future.



Welcome to the forum  you got yourself one hell of a great amp.They sound great live......mids that cut beautifully through the mix.....my band mates love my JCM900's and I'm sure yours will to.


----------



## clund

So... I got a question for you JCM 900 guys (and possibly girls) out there. I'm not a big fan of the G12-75Ts that came with this amp. I do have a JCM900 cab that I have X-ed V30 and G12-75Ts but was thinking of going with a different speaker for the combo...

Would G12H30's (Which I have in an Avatar 2x12 cab and LOVE) or Greenbacks work okay in this combo?!??! I know the power rating on both those speakers would only be 50watt/60watts respectfully - but I don't see me turning this thing up passed 6 for normal use, so it shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks for any advice....

Corey


----------



## Codyjohns

clund said:


> So... I got a question for you JCM 900 guys (and possibly girls) out there. I'm not a big fan of the G12-75Ts that came with this amp. I do have a JCM900 cab that I have X-ed V30 and G12-75Ts but was thinking of going with a different speaker for the combo...
> 
> Would G12H30's (Which I have in an Avatar 2x12 cab and LOVE) or Greenbacks work okay in this combo?!??! I know the power rating on both those speakers would only be 50watt/60watts respectfully - but I don't see me turning this thing up passed 6 for normal use, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thanks for any advice....
> 
> Corey



I would think if the impedance is the same as the original.....the speaker ohms is 16 and the ohms on the the replacement speakers is 16 ohms should be OK....you have to match the out put of the the amp.


----------



## RobS

For those in Aus who watched the grand final, INXS played and what did they use?

4100's


----------



## joepete

I think the differance is that the mkIII uses diode clipping for extra distortion which the sensitivity knob controls and the slx doesnt use diode clipping and instead has an extra preamp tube to add more preamp gain and to make up for the absent diode clipping, at least that is what a tech told me years ago when i owned a 2500, they also had problems with bad or weak transformers in much of the 900 range. Also, it is easy to tell the later models that came with 5881 tubes instead of el34 as it will say 5881 powered on front panel with a little pic of a tube. The best thing about the mkIII is the footswitchable master volume levels for leads and such, as sometimes I just want the same tone with just more volume for leads instead of a whole diff channel and sound. I would like to see marshall bring the double master volume back as its truly usefull for gigging


----------



## mike mike

joepete said:


> I think the differance is that the mkIII uses diode clipping for extra distortion which the sensitivity knob controls and the slx doesnt use diode clipping and instead has an extra preamp tube to add more preamp gain and to make up for the absent diode clipping, at least that is what a tech told me years ago when i owned a 2500, they also had problems with bad or weak transformers in much of the 900 range. Also, it is easy to tell the later models that came with 5881 tubes instead of el34 as it will say 5881 powered on front panel with a little pic of a tube. The best thing about the mkIII is the footswitchable master volume levels for leads and such, as sometimes I just want the same tone with just more volume for leads instead of a whole diff channel and sound. I would like to see marshall bring the double master volume back as its truly usefull for gigging



I agree. It is a great feature. I always used it for solos and on occasion to scare the audience haha


----------



## Hayride13

joepete said:


> Also, it is easy to tell the later models that came with 5881 tubes instead of el34 as it will say 5881 powered on front panel with a little pic of a tube.



Maybe some of the panels were silkscreened with the 5881 logo but I know one of my 4100s came equipped with 5881s with a sticker on the panel originally so they all might have been stickered. I bought it used as switched to EL34 with the work-order from King Amplification. Val King removed the sticker from the panel and stuck it on the chassis inside the cabinet and then wrote "EL34" and initialed it.

Just a heads up, if they were stickered, there must be some 900s that are 5881 equipped with the sticker removed.


----------



## neal48

I have one equipped with 5881s, and it does have the sticker. It is an absolute rump kicker, and that comes from a man tha also has a JVM.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think the very first Marshall's ever built had 5881's in them....very cool sounding power tube.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think the very first Marshall's ever built had 5881's in them....very cool sounding power tube.



th3 5881 is like a 6l6 reworked to sound richer and fuller. engl uses them in their poweramps for a reason


----------



## mike mike

I ordered a matched pair of JJ E34L powertubes and 3 JJ ECC83S preamp tubes and if I read correctly they should be here tomorrow. What are your guys predictions on sound differences? Will this eliminate the muddy low end?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I ordered a matched pair of JJ E34L powertubes and 3 JJ ECC83S preamp tubes and if I read correctly they should be here tomorrow. What are your guys predictions on sound differences? Will this eliminate the muddy low end?



You should bias the power tubes and that will make a difference .....maybe go cold bias to get rid of the muddy low end or a little hot with bias to get some clarity.....hot or cold bias you should find something you like when you hear it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You should bias the power tubes and that will make a difference .....maybe go cold bias to get rid of the muddy low end or a little hot with bias to get some clarity.....hot or cold bias you should find something you like when you hear it.



i dont have any of the meters


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i dont have any of the meters



If you have never biased a amplifier before Do Not Try To....there is enough voltage in the amp to kill you even with it unplug from the wall. You should take it to a music store to service it or bias it. OK


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> If you have never biased a amplifier before Do Not Try To....there is enough voltage in the amp to kill you even with it unplug from the wall. You should take it to a music store to service it or bias it. OK



yeah i would never dream of doing it myself because of the voltages. ill put them in first and see if the tone comes back. i ordered on sunday from the tube store and got the express shipping, so i think they will be here tomorrow


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah i would never dream of doing it myself because of the voltages. ill put them in first and see if the tone comes back. i ordered on sunday from the tube store and got the express shipping, so i think they will be here tomorrow



Yah you might not have to bias the amp....try the new tubes first and see how you like it first.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah you might not have to bias the amp....try the new tubes first and see how you like it first.



will do. im stoked to see the gain increase from the preamp tubes. the ones in that were originally in there were the lowest gain possible, made for fenders, so it should be dramatic


----------



## Jasper.

clund said:


> So... I got a question for you JCM 900 guys (and possibly girls) out there. I'm not a big fan of the G12-75Ts that came with this amp. I do have a JCM900 cab that I have X-ed V30 and G12-75Ts but was thinking of going with a different speaker for the combo...
> 
> Would G12H30's (Which I have in an Avatar 2x12 cab and LOVE) or Greenbacks work okay in this combo?!??! I know the power rating on both those speakers would only be 50watt/60watts respectfully - but I don't see me turning this thing up passed 6 for normal use, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thanks for any advice....
> 
> Corey



Please make sure you try the greenbacks, i've got an 1960AX cab with my JCM900 and i love it!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> will do. im stoked to see the gain increase from the preamp tubes. the ones in that were originally in there were the lowest gain possible, made for fenders, so it should be dramatic



Make sure if you are using a jumper in the loop that the level is set to high .....that will help get rid of the muddy sound.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Make sure if you are using a jumper in the loop that the level is set to high .....that will help get rid of the muddy sound.



yeah i have been using that. with bad tubes it sounds worse though haha. but before it was awesome. onn the other hand, on my peavey 6505+, the difference is gigantic. more body, more trebble, and considerable volume boost


----------



## eljeffebrown

OMG this dude is DRUNK!

Marshall JCM900 100W head


----------



## eljeffebrown

Have you noticed that the price of 900's has started to climb over the last 6 months, they are on average around $600-$700 for a head, this is good, here look 'em up.

musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States


----------



## diesect20022000

mike mike said:


> th3 5881 is like a 6l6 reworked to sound richer and fuller. engl uses them in their poweramps for a reason



Actualy the tones incidental. The 5881 was designed as a military tube with durability and compact size in mind. It does sound richers and tapered in the highes but, that's not what it was designed around that's just a result OF the design. Amp manufacturers like to use them because they're more rugged and less likely to break in shipping than standard 6l6 or EL34 models.


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> OMG this dude is DRUNK!
> 
> Marshall JCM900 100W head



holy hell he ruined it! Yeah i wish i had the money when i saw it but, there was a 9/10 condition 4500 for $325 on CL about a month ago. It was up for over 2 months before he sold it...that's sad. I wanted it....damnit....


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Jasper. said:


> Please make sure you try the greenbacks, i've got an 1960AX cab with my JCM900 and i love it!



+one million


----------



## mike mike

clund said:


> So... I got a question for you JCM 900 guys (and possibly girls) out there. I'm not a big fan of the G12-75Ts that came with this amp. I do have a JCM900 cab that I have X-ed V30 and G12-75Ts but was thinking of going with a different speaker for the combo...
> 
> Would G12H30's (Which I have in an Avatar 2x12 cab and LOVE) or Greenbacks work okay in this combo?!??! I know the power rating on both those speakers would only be 50watt/60watts respectfully - but I don't see me turning this thing up passed 6 for normal use, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thanks for any advice....
> 
> Corey



dont count out G12K-100 speakers. they are articulate, they have no speaker distortion, and capture lows and mids very well


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah you might not have to bias the amp....try the new tubes first and see how you like it first.



i put the tubes in, let them warm for a few minutes, and chugged away, and  

hands down everything is fixed, and enhanced. the cleans when you roll off the volume on the guitar are amazing glassy prog clean tones, the mids and lows are immaculate, and its just amazing. bttter than before. i have been jamming on it for about an hourand a half with the volume on 3, then 5, and i am blown away. thanks toeveroone who aided in answers and tube choice advice!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i put the tubes in, let them warm for a few minutes, and chugged away, and
> 
> hands down everything is fixed, and enhanced. the cleans when you roll off the volume on the guitar are amazing glassy prog clean tones, the mids and lows are immaculate, and its just amazing. bttter than before. i have been jamming on it for about an hourand a half with the volume on 3, then 5, and i am blown away. thanks toeveroone who aided in answers and tube choice advice!!



 I love the JJ's 2.


----------



## mike mike

doesn anybody know the sound differences of a 50 and 100 watt head?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> doesn anybody know the sound differences of a 50 and 100 watt head?



The 50w saturate a lot easier then the 100w.....the 50's drive a lot harder at lower volumes.....100w are very loud and saturate at a very loud volume setting.


----------



## MM54

Plus a 50W is a lot cheaper to retube


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Plus a 50W is a lot cheaper to retube



The next 900 I buy will be a 50w.....maybe a 50w SL-X.


----------



## MM54

You already have a 1990 4100 or I'd be suggesting a 1990 4500 like mine, it's great! Admittedly, it hasn't got much use recently with the ML100 around, but hopefully I'll be getting an AB/Y some time to run them in stereo


----------



## mike mike

i think you should go with the slx, then you will complete the 900 trio


----------



## Codyjohns

That's what I was thinking a SL-X ...to have all three but a 1990 4500 with EL34's would be very cool with me.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That's what I was thinking a SL-X ...to have all three but a 1990 4500 with EL34's would be very cool with me.



fosho. you would have evry 900!!! i dont think i will ever buy another marshall besides what i have. it does everything i want from a marshall and more, there isnt anything better, and thats it. time to start buying ENGL's


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> fosho. you would have evry 900!!! i dont think i will ever buy another marshall besides what i have. it does everything i want from a marshall and more, there isnt anything better, and thats it. time to start buying ENGL's



Yah your 2500 MKIII would be a great choice for me to.....I love my MKIII....I hope you find a ENGL soon....that would be very cool.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah your 2500 MKIII would be a great choice for me to.....I love my MKIII....I hope you find a ENGL soon....that would be very cool.



yeah thanks man. it would. that means i either need $2500 or $4000   

worh it!

however yo can find something almost as satisfying in a goon 900 for less than a grand. am i right guys?


----------



## Codyjohns

I'am sticking with my 900's ....I have used a lot of different amp heads and after years of playing it's Marshall amps for me and nothing less........I have always come back to a Marshall.


----------



## Codyjohns

These 900's can Djent all night long......got to love it.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Got a question, someone help me out here. On my 900 the verb isn't real outstanding. can I just jump the two RCA leads W a barrel jack and be done with it? and will this improve the tone at all?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> The next 900 I buy will be a 50w.....maybe a 50w SL-X.



OMFG, I'm GASING something fierce for one of these!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> OMFG, I'm GASING something fierce for one of these!



I'm going to try for this one .....got to get him down on the price. 

MARSHALL JCM 900


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to try for this one .....got to get him down on the price.
> 
> MARSHALL JCM 900



Yea I saw that one. what are you gonna try and talk him down to?

EDIT: have you been to this site? http://instrument.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/music.cgi it's a musical instrument search engine. awesome resource


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea I saw that one. what are you gonna try and talk him down to?



If it is in good shape and no mods 600.00....I think that's fair....your reverb question is a good one ....not sure about the answer.


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> OMFG, I'm GASING something fierce for one of these!



yeah me too.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Yea Michael $600 is a fair price for that head. if there is no mods I'd do it. Yea I'm wondering about the verb thing and if it is like the loop thing if jumping it adds that tube into the signal path? i'm very curious about doing this now.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I finally got the picture thing figured out.  To big





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LesPaulopolis

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea Michael $600 is a fair price for that head. if there is no mods I'd do it. Yea I'm wondering about the verb thing and if it is like the loop thing if jumping it adds that tube into the signal path? i'm very curious about doing this now.



Sounds cool. You should just do it! What can it hurt? May alleviate the 'crash' when switching channels too (since there's no 'verb)!


----------



## Codyjohns

I love this guy comparing garbage to the 900 and at low volume.......trust me when you crank them up the bugera it sounds like shit....very thin and the Marshall kicks it's balls. This demo makes me laugh.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFv-VBRrtlA[/ame]


----------



## Gryphon

With volumes at 12 I guess its a preamp shootout as the power tubes wont be saturated at that level.


----------



## Jasper.

Someone an idea?

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/19022-jcm900-problem.html


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I love this guy comparing garbage to the 900 and at low volume.......trust me when you crank them up the bugera it sounds like shit....very thin and the Marshall kicks it's balls. This demo makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFv-VBRrtlA



very true. the bugera amps always sound crap whe you have to crank them. the rythym guitarist in my band has thhe 6262 halfstack and my peavey 6505 112 practice amp sounds beter than it


----------



## Codyjohns

My bass play today pulls out his amp head at band practice today ......a 4100 in great shape .....he wants to sell her so I tried it out and I love it ......I have one already but I love it so much I want two.........its a 1993 with EL34's and for the right price I will buy it but at the end of the month when I have the cash.......he's from England and he bought it new their.....it has the voltage converted to 115v.


----------



## MM54

Nice Michael, the more the better


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mm54 said:


> nice michael, the more the better :d



+100000000000.075


----------



## Codyjohns

We practiced 12:00 to 4:00 and my ears are ringing .....loud Marshall's = Heaven.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm the big 4 0 today boys......and I still think I'm 18 .....at lest act like it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm the big 4 0 today boys......and I still think I'm 18 .....at lest act like it.



Happy Fucking Birthday!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Happy Fucking Birthday!



Thank's LH .....I got to play (Zeppelins) The Song Remains The Same today with the band .......fuck'n love that tune and we nailed it .........that was my gift today.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's LH .....I got to play (Zeppelins) The Song Remains The Same today with the band .......fuck'n love that tune and we nailed it .........that was my gift today.



Sweet! File that in the memory bro


----------



## Codyjohns

I will record some of these band practices or some shows and post some songs. I play in two bands and the band I practiced with today we have a girl singer.......she sounds wicked you got to hear her.


----------



## Micky

Michael RT said:


> I'm the big 4 0 today boys......and I still think I'm 18 .....at lest act like it.


 Happy B-Day!
You are as young as you feel, hope you have 100 more!


----------



## Codyjohns

Micky said:


> Happy B-Day!
> You are as young as you feel, hope you have 100 more!



Thanks Micky


----------



## mike mike

Happy birthday my fellow Michael!! Keep those ears ringing. You know something is wrong when they aren't ringing.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Happy birthday my fellow Michael!! Keep those ears ringing. You know something is wrong when they aren't ringing.



Thanks Mike............very true ....if it's to loud where to old.


----------



## probes

....remember your only as old as the woman you feel.


----------



## Codyjohns

probes said:


> ....remember your only as old as the woman you feel.


----------



## clund

eljeffebrown said:


> Got a question, someone help me out here. On my 900 the verb isn't real outstanding. can I just jump the two RCA leads W a barrel jack and be done with it? and will this improve the tone at all?




I'm curious about this one too...


----------



## bscenefilms

My wife always asks me what I want for my birthday and it's always the same thing: A jam with my buddies. Same thing I do every Sat. And I cannot think of a better gift.


----------



## eljeffebrown

eljeffebrown said:


> Got a question, someone help me out here. On my 900 the verb isn't real outstanding. can I just jump the two RCA leads W a barrel jack and be done with it? and will this improve the tone at all?



*WARNING, DO NOT DO THIS, IT DOES NOT WORK! IT MAKES YOUR AMP SOUND LIKE ASS AND CAT FOOD!*


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> *WARNING, DO NOT DO THIS, IT DOES NOT WORK! IT MAKES YOUR AMP SOUND LIKE ASS AND CAT FOOD!*



Yah I was a little leery of that but great try ......you never know it may have work and something great could of come out of it..........I like the reverb in mine I use it at one or two.....the other DR I tried the reverb didn't work as well as mine......you had to dime it to hear it at all.


----------



## Furies

bscenefilms said:


> My wife always asks me what I want for my birthday and it's always the same thing: A jam with my buddies. Same thing I do every Sat. And I cannot think of a better gift.



Hah! I'm reforming my band for a reunion gig on my birthday next March. (A big one, ah, turning 50.)


----------



## mike mike

why is the forum dividing into two new threads, the dual reverbs and the dual masters? can't we all stay together?? this dividing is nonsense!! Give peace a chance!


----------



## tonefreak

speaking of peace, I'm snooping around here...
yes me. a dsl owner.

but I want a 900. of some sort. some day. that has to count for something.

damn Michael... 40!!!

I want a band with a good chick singer someday. except then it will break up cause all the guys will be arguing about who gets to sleep with her. 

that would suck.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> why is the forum dividing into two new threads, the dual reverbs and the dual masters? can't we all stay together?? this dividing is nonsense!! Give peace a chance!



LOL Mike has a point.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL Mike has a point.



thanks!!! poor michaelRT, he has to keep up with both threads, PLUS THIS ONE!!


----------



## Ascension

mike mike said:


> why is the forum dividing into two new threads, the dual reverbs and the dual masters? can't we all stay together?? this dividing is nonsense!! Give peace a chance!



Owned both now only own the Dual Master and I started the thread on the Dual Masters. Big time time difference in tone between the 2 rigs!


----------



## Codyjohns

I'am in Marshall heaven here DSL,TSL,800,900,JMP,Super Leads.....all Marshall's we are all Marshall lover here on this forum and I'm friends with all of you guys because WE FUCK'N LOVE MARSHALL'S.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

doesn't matter what breed, as long as its purebread marshall tube, they all rock!

MG's are half breeds... mutts...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> doesn't matter what breed, as long as its purebread marshall tube, they all rock!
> 
> MG's are half breeds... mutts...



As long as it isn't a cross breed its cool with me.


----------



## mike mike

speaking of cross breeds, hey its the JMD 100 or the MA series aha. everything else rocks!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks!!! poor michaelRT, he has to keep up with both threads, PLUS THIS ONE!!



Cheer's brother you have helped me out a lot in keeping up with every thing.


----------



## tonefreak

well the MG is close in my book. like crossing skunk with coon... bad and bad. = worse.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> well the MG is close in my book. like crossing skunk with coon... bad and bad. = worse.



A amp with out power tubes not good.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> A amp with out power tubes not good.



A+


----------



## mike mike

this thread rocks. so is it true that the diode in a Dual Reverb is placed so that it colours the preamp or covers its tone up? thats not bad, im just confused alot of people on different threads talk about this.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> A amp with out power tubes not good.



LMFAO! Well said.

Night guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> LMFAO! Well said.
> 
> Night guys.



Cheer's LH .


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> this thread rocks. so is it true that the diode in a Dual Reverb is placed so that it colours the preamp or covers its tone up? thats not bad, im just confused alot of people on different threads talk about this.



The one thing about the preamp is that it has a lot of attack ......great for shredding and the DR have lots of creamy mids.........I love that type of sound ......you can still hear the EL34's driving hard but the preamp colors it with what think beautiful smooth mids.


----------



## mike mike

i heard it effectively takes the preamp tubes out of your sound. it sounds good, i just wondered it this is the case


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> i heard it effectively takes the preamp tubes out of your sound. it sounds good, i just wondered it this is the case



No. there is one (in the DR anyway) being used in the chain, V1. V2 is for your loop and V3 is the PI?/Verb? <- I'm lost here. You can add V2 to the chain by jumping the loop W a cord. It adds depth and body to your sound. If I am wrong here please correct me. 

P.S. If I am wrong, I learnt all I know from you goof balls so............


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> No. there is one (in the DR anyway) being used in the chain, V1. V2 is for your loop and V3 is the PI?/Verb? <- I'm lost here. You can add V2 to the chain by jumping the loop W a cord. It adds depth and body to your sound. If I am wrong here please correct me.
> 
> P.S. If I am wrong, I learnt all I know from you goof balls so............



These are all dual triodes


V1 - Gain stage and Cathode follower stage
V2 - For FX loop and spring reverb recovery
V3 - Phase Inverter


----------



## Codyjohns

Michael RT said:


> These are all dual triodes
> 
> 
> V1 - Gain stage and Cathode follower stage
> V2 - For FX loop and spring reverb recovery
> V3 - Phase Inverter



Each preamp tube is split in two (dual triodes) ......by use a jumper in the loop you are using V-2 at its fullest (the side that is not in the signal path) jumping the loop will add a little gain and fullness ........the other side of V-2 is the reverb.


----------



## probes

Michael RT said:


> Each preamp tube is split in two (dual triodes) ......by use a jumper in the loop you are using V-2 at its fullest (the side that is not in the signal path) jumping the loop will add a little gain and fullness ........the other side of V-2 is the reverb.



Michael how are you doing this jump? Effects out to effects in?


----------



## Codyjohns

probes said:


> Michael how are you doing this jump? Effects out to effects in?



Yah I'm using a small patch cable ......put one end into the send and the other end into return creating a loop ........and then you can crank the FX loop level as well that is at the back of amp head.


----------



## eljeffebrown

probes said:


> Michael how are you doing this jump? Effects out to effects in?





Michael RT said:


> Yah I'm using a small patch cable ......put one end into the send and the other end into return creating a loop ........and then you can crank the FX loop level as well that is at the back of amp head.



here ya go.


----------



## mike mike

i realize you have a modified rear shield, but for the rest of us, how do you get around not being able to fit the jumper in due to the metal shield in back? when im home i take the shield off, but is there a better solution?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> here ya go.



Jeff did you change those caps yet........I can see the original caps in that picture......I love that cover on the back........I got to make one as well.


----------



## Hayride13

I'm sure many know but the gain pot for the effects loop is a little funky. All of the way clockwise is sort of low and all of the way counter-clockwise is sort of lowest. I found that the middle is the most gain and it is not exactly 12 0'clock. Hook up the loop and then play with it with a lil screwdriver while a big chord is saturating if you want the most out of the loop.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> I'm sure many know but the gain pot for the effects loop is a little funky. All of the way clockwise is sort of low and all of the way counter-clockwise is sort of lowest. I found that the middle is the most gain and it is not exactly 12 0'clock. Hook up the loop and then play with it with a lil screwdriver while a big chord is saturating if you want the most out of the loop.



Yah that's true mines set at 11:00 O'clock where its the loudest......great point Hayride.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Yah that's true mines set at 11:00 O'clock where its the loudest......great point Hayride.



Are you talking about the effects loop level?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Are you talking about the effects loop level?



Yah the effects loop level at the back of amp. The trim pots acting up in a lot of them.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Hayride13 said:


> I'm sure many know but the gain pot for the effects loop is a little funky. All of the way clockwise is sort of low and all of the way counter-clockwise is sort of lowest. I found that the middle is the most gain and it is not exactly 12 0'clock. Hook up the loop and then play with it with a lil screwdriver while a big chord is saturating if you want the most out of the loop.





Michael RT said:


> Yah that's true mines set at 11:00 O'clock where its the loudest......great point Hayride.





Jasper. said:


> Are you talking about the effects loop level?



You guys can see where mine is set, it's straight up at noon. 11:00 to the high side or the low side is better in your opinion? I have found messing with it that straight up is where the sweet spot is but tubes could play a major role in how this sounds also. any thoughts on this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Codyjohns

Michael RT said:


> Each preamp tube is split in two (dual triodes) ......by use a jumper in the loop you are using V-2 at its fullest (the side that is not in the signal path) jumping the loop will add a little gain and fullness ........the other side of V-2 is the reverb.



V1 - Gain stage and Cathode follower stage
V2 - For FX loop and spring reverb recovery
V3 - Phase Inverter

You could try a tung-sol in V-2........very cool sounding preamp tube.....is this the help you are looking for??


----------



## eljeffebrown

I'm hella lame. I gotta get Diane recapped first. We have three more shows till we are done for the year and then I am taking her in for service. I have no time right now for her to be down thats the problem.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I'm hella lame. I gotta get Diane recapped first. We have three more shows till we are done for the year and then I am taking her in for service. I have no time right now for her to be down thats the problem.



x100 on the cap job for sure.....you should get it done soon.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Yah the effects loop level at the back of amp. The trim pots acting up in a lot of them.



Ok, thanks. I have it now all to high


----------



## Hayride13

eljeffebrown said:


> You guys can see where mine is set, it's straight up at noon. 11:00 to the high side or the low side is better in your opinion? I have found messing with it that straight up is where the sweet spot is but tubes could play a major role in how this sounds also. any thoughts on this is greatly appreciated!



I set mine by ear Jeff. Just let something ring and then quickly turn the pot back and forth with a little screwdriver. You'll find the sweet spot. I put a dot with a Sharpie to remind me where it should be after figuring things out. The visual settings make no sense so I just do it by ear.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> I set mine by ear Jeff. Just let something ring and then quickly turn the pot back and forth with a little screwdriver. You'll find the sweet spot. I put a dot with a Sharpie to remind me where it should be after figuring things out. The visual settings make no sense so I just do it by ear.



I just hit a open E note with the guitar pull into the amp and turned on and with a screw drive in the other hand played with the loop level at the back of the amp to find the sweet spot or the G spot  and mind gets louder at around 11:00 O'clock.......it might be different setting in other 900's but you will find it if you do this.


----------



## kr-100

All the way clockwise is off, about 3:00. Between 11 and 12 seems to be the sweet spot on mine......more than that and it becomes oversaturated and you lose clarity.


----------



## Codyjohns

kr-100 said:


> All the way clockwise is off, about 3:00. Between 11 and 12 seems to be the sweet spot on mine......more than that and it becomes oversaturated and you lose clarity.



The sweet spot seem two be the same in all of them.....11-12 O'clock.


----------



## eljeffebrown

My head is different. if you notice, my cord is plugged into a "xtra" input jack to the left of the loop level. thats a 20DB input before loop input. my loop level is now the vol for this input, it can go from -20db to +20db before the loop, that is the mod to my head. So in addition to Diode clipping, a pre tube in V1, a looped pre tube in V2, then +20db gain on top of that, you can imagine how much sound I can produce out of this 50 watter. this thing has stooped distortion and is as loud as any 100 watt DR. I can't get it past 3 before i'm drowning out my bass player and I'm only using one cab.


----------



## mike mike

how do you guys get the effect loop jumper to stay in with the back panel on?


----------



## MM54

I don't have any problem with it, it hits, but the jumper stays in just fine.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I don't have any problem with it, it hits, but the jumper stays in just fine.



the maetal plate with holes is it pushes mine out


----------



## Hayride13

mike mike said:


> how do you guys get the effect loop jumper to stay in with the back panel on?



If your jumper has 90ºs, just rotate them pointing out, down, whatever. I found that a really short jumper is a problem but a foot long one or even a half a foot will work.


----------



## Hayride13

I just had another look at El Jeffe's and that little short guy would be a problem in that position with the OEM perforated panel. A little longer cable with a little rotation and it will clear fine. Mine just stays in the head, even in the flight case.


----------



## Furies

Michael RT said:


> The sweet spot seem two be the same in all of them.....11-12 O'clock.



The sweet spot on mine is at about 9:30...


----------



## mike mike

yeah mines short like that and you also cant bend it just like his


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah mines short like that and you also cant bend it just like his



I dont even want to know


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont even want to know



LMFAO


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont even want to know



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL but seiously


----------



## longfxukxnhair

That was bad timing for me to walk in here Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> That was bad timing for me to walk in here Mike



 that's classic.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good night guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good night guys.



Have a good one LH.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> That was bad timing for me to walk in here Mike



thanks lol now i will never get an answer lol haha jk. ill just only use the plate for transport or make one like jeffe


----------



## Jesstaa

If the plates getting in the way of the patch cable, you're doin it wrong.

Also.

<3 My Trick <3


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Also.
> 
> <3 My Trick <3



Jesstaa the jumper was a great idea of yours.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Jesstaa the jumper was a great idea of yours.



Seems like most of the 900 users are doing it now.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Seems like most of the 900 users are doing it now.



Do you have to play around with the loop level to .....if not give it a try you might find a sweet spot.


----------



## mike mike

i mean that metal board with the holes in it.

im doing it right:





but the preforated sheet pushes it out


----------



## tonefreak

use a longer patch cable, and turn each connector 90 degrees out.


----------



## Roadburn

tonefreak said:


> use a longer patch cable, and turn each connector 90 degrees out.



This

Or get a cheap straight patchcable


----------



## Hayride13

Sometimes, a picture IS worth a thousand words!


----------



## MM54

I'm pretty sure I have that same cord mike, and my panel doesn't push it out?


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have that same cord mike, and my panel doesn't push it out?



does your cord have the rubber bracing that goes up really high and makes it stiff>?


----------



## MM54

I'm sitting in a meeting right now, when I get home I'll look.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> does your cord have the rubber bracing that goes up really high and makes it stiff>?



Dont you think thats kinda personal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Thought I would stop in and say hi


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hi



oh hi. as soon ass i saw that you were the last poster, ithoguht ah shit i walked right into whatever you were about to say


----------



## MODDED900

mike mike said:


> does your cord have the rubber bracing that goes up really high and makes it stiff>?



It's a cord ring!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> oh hi. as soon ass i saw that you were the last poster, ithoguht ah shit i walked right into whatever you were about to say



LOL

Hi Mike


----------



## neal48

Any of you guys use a Sonic Maxamizer with your JCM 900s?


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> does your cord have the rubber bracing that goes up really high and makes it stiff>?



Yes, it's the same. The panel is up against it kinda tight, but it doesn't pull the jack out of the socket.


----------



## mike mike

Hayride13 said:


> Sometimes, a picture IS worth a thousand words!



Thanks that worked nicely


----------



## LPMarshall hack

neal48 said:


> Any of you guys use a Sonic Maxamizer with your JCM 900s?



One of our long lost members (Adrian) uses one with his 900. He swears by it. Wonder where he's been? He'd be stoked to see a full fledged 900 thread!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guy whats new ......and by the way stop playing with your wires.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

LH how are you bro.


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> does your cord have the rubber bracing that goes up really high and makes it stiff>?



If that doesn't, the "Noobs not Boobs" thread will sure make it stiff!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> If that doesn't, the "Noobs not Boobs" thread will sure make it stiff!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> LH how are you bro.



Im hanging in there. You?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> If that doesn't, the "Noobs not Boobs" thread will sure make it stiff!



NO, no, no. Then Mike comes in here telling us about his bendy short thing.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im hanging in there. You?



Yah I'm just locking up the fort for the night........turning the house alarm on.... going to the garage for a smoke and then hit the hay.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I'm really diggin my 2100 SL-X. It does the brutal tones in spades!!

It is 6L6 equipped, any suggestions for a tube swap? Or should I mod it for EL34's and use KT77's??

Good preamp choices as well??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah I'm just locking up the fort for the night........turning the house alarm on.... going to the garage for a smoke and then hit the hay.



dont foil your 900 with tobacco smoke!! pot only haha

and congratulations on post number 666 LH!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yah I'm just locking up the fort for the night........turning the house alarm on.... going to the garage for a smoke and then hit the hay.



Night RT


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> dont foil your 900 with tobacco smoke!! pot only haha
> 
> and congratulations on post number 666 LH!!



Fuckyeah man :cool2:


----------



## probes

You guys are cracking me up


----------



## Codyjohns

I want the 900th post........maybe I can get another demo of the 900's finish by then to post on 900........I play in two bands so both my amp heads are at each rehearsal spot.........when I bring one of them home soon I will record another demo with some of the new sounds I'm getting from them.


----------



## eljeffebrown

I'm speechless right now about Joey's thread. I have lost all respect for that guy!

EDIT: I just saw what I wrote. I must apologise!!!! *I'm sorry Joey*!!! I should have said *Jon's thread*. See, this is how things get BLOWN WAY OUT OF PROPORTION, and stupid mistakes like this are made. Again, I am sorry to Joey! I got 4 hours of sleep last night and I am running on fumes! please forgive me.


----------



## MM54

?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I'm speechless right now about Joey's thread. I have lost all respect for that guy!



I thought Joey said he didn't have time for the forum any more in his thread.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I thought Joey said he didn't have time for the forum any more in his thread.



I can't find the thread. I hope it was taken down. It was kinda sad and childish to be thrown under a bus like that!


----------



## eljeffebrown

I need to be taken out of the gene pool I swear!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I need to be taken out of the gene pool I swear!



You can PM me if you want to bro.


----------



## MM54

I think it's gone, I selected all threads started by him and the last one was him not having time for the forum anymore, an old thread.

What was going on?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Wilder left?


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> I can't find the thread. I hope it was taken down. It was kinda sad and childish to be thrown under a bus like that!



don't let that crap get to you man.


----------



## tonefreak

it (was) in the workbench section. I saw it. idk if it still is


----------



## MM54

What was it all about? Seems like it was quite the interesting topic!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

What the hell is going on?


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> What the hell is going on?



Progressive Cork sniffing:

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/19168-jcm900-not-model-number.html


----------



## tonefreak

drriff said:


> Progressive Cork sniffing:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/19168-jcm900-not-model-number.html



HAHA! good definition lol


----------



## tonefreak

Adwex closed it already lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Progressive Cork sniffing:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/19168-jcm900-not-model-number.html



I bet you cant pee higher than me

That fucking killed me.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK sorry the JCM900's seem to be a big topic lately......I have to say that more people are starting to like them as a result......which is so cool.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> OK sorry the JCM900's seem to be a big topic lately......I have to say that more people are starting to like them as a result......which is so cool.



Are you a bad apple RT? Is this your doing?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are you a bad apple RT? Is this your doing?



I just wanted to bring the JCM900's back into the Marshall family where it belongs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I just wanted to bring the JCM900's back into the Marshall family where it belongs.



Dont sweat it bro. Been awhile since the forum had a pissing match. I wonder who was involved in that..................


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> I bet you cant pee higher than me
> 
> That fucking killed me.



I actually have some funny stories about pee contests when I was hanging out with my brother and his punk rock freinds back in the 80s. 
The comment just seemed needed at the time.

On a serious note (or as serious as I can be) - I absolutely do not get why folks get so bent about other peoples Marshalls. I personally couldn't own a 900, or an 800, or any other huge amp because 

1) I wouldn't be able to crank it like it would need (and that would piss me off), 
and 
2) If I thought my wife was mad when I spent $400 to get the little DSL I have now I can't imagine what would happen if I did get a big bitchin amp like that.

 

One thing I do know, every guy on this forum with whatever model of 900 that I have heard who has posted sound clips - they all sound fuggin great to me!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> I actually have some funny stories about pee contests when I was hanging out with my brother and his punk rock freinds back in the 80s.
> The comment just seemed needed at the time.



Agreed


----------



## eljeffebrown

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dont sweat it bro. Been awhile since the forum had a pissing match. I wonder who was involved in that..................



Richard, were you watching spanktervision?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> Richard, were you watching spanktervision?



 dink


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> I actually have some funny stories about pee contests when I was hanging out with my brother and his punk rock freinds back in the 80s.
> The comment just seemed needed at the time.
> 
> On a serious note (or as serious as I can be) - I absolutely do not get why folks get so bent about other peoples Marshalls. I personally couldn't own a 900, or an 800, or any other huge amp because
> 
> 1) I wouldn't be able to crank it like it would need (and that would piss me off),
> and
> 2) If I thought my wife was mad when I spent $400 to get the little DSL I have now I can't imagine what would happen if I did get a big bitchin amp like that.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I do know, every guy on this forum with whatever model of 900 that I have heard who has posted sound clips - they all sound fuggin great to me!



i am so sorry. you poor man. someone needs to build you a soundproof(and wife proof for that matter) room. yeesh!! how mush is all the crap she buys lol


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> i am so sorry. you poor man. someone needs to build you a soundproof(and wife proof for that matter) room. yeesh!! how mush is all the crap she buys lol



No, really it's all good on the wife front. 
Other factors in not getting an amp include me buying a Harley a couple years ago (that I'm still paying on), trying to pay for my son to go to college (holy shit is that expensive!), and another son who is in High School and is doing really good in Jazz band (but the lessons, travel for the gigs, the private flute choir taught by a master - man that shit adds up!)

In the mean time, I still snuck in the purchase of a Marshall and my wife is a book-keeper who spends like zero money. I am really fortunate considering everything (but the soundproof room sounds like a good idea),


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> No, really it's all good on the wife front.
> Other factors in not getting an amp include me buying a Harley a couple years ago (that I'm still paying on), trying to pay for my son to go to college (holy shit is that expensive!), and another son who is in High School and is doing really good in Jazz band (but the lessons, travel for the gigs, the private flute choir taught by a master - man that shit adds up!)
> 
> In the mean time, I still snuck in the purchase of a Marshall and my wife is a book-keeper who spends like zero money. I am really fortunate considering everything (but the soundproof room sounds like a good idea),



Good job on putting your kids needs before yours. Highly respectable!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I just wanted to bring the JCM900's back into the Marshall family where it belongs.



Just KILL me now.



 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Just KILL me now.
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



I will let you glide or catapult one 900 ONLY ....... just to make you feel better.


----------



## mike mike

Jeffe, what modifications were made to your 4500? im curious because of your very cool tone


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Jeffe, what modifications were made to your 4500? im curious because of your very cool tone



I haven't taken it to a tech yet (which i'm going to do soon to get re capped) but from what I can make out there is a extra input on the left side of "return" of my effects loop. this extra input seems to be a 20db gain boost/cut in front of the "jumped" loop which is controlled by the loop level. I'm still trying to figure it out.  The only thing I haven't tried is using that input jack as the main input jack which i'm going to try tonight.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> The only thing I haven't tried is using that input jack as the main input jack which i'm going to try tonight.



That's a great idea  that should give you more gain or even a different sound .........but it does sounds great one way it is right now. let us know how it goes later...........and try to jump the send and return as well to see what happens.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> and try to jump the send and return as well to see what happens.



Yea......thought of that too  I'm gonna give it a try. I think I'm on to something here kids! we'll see.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

That gain boost is cool. Seems like it allows those power tubes to get slammed harder giving a nicer power tube tone at lower volumes IMO. Similar to the boosted EQ in the loop.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up fuckers!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up fuckers!



I'm just going out the door to go swimming at the Y with the family.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm just going out the door to go swimming at the Y with the family.



Have fun


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Have fun



catch you later on.


----------



## mike mike

Four thick pipes and about 20 funsize kit-kat's later, it seems like a good idea to start giving the neighbors a concert free of charge. Arent I nice?


----------



## tonefreak

ever notice that anything 'fun sized' is actually smaller then the real deal?

fun sized, in my book, would be 4(or more)x larger. not half as small


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Four thick pipes and about 20 funsize kit-kat's later, it seems like a good idea to start giving the neighbors a concert free of charge. Arent I nice?



Crank it up!


----------



## mike mike

Well like 20 of those candies plus a hot pocket and a soda is good when you have the munchies. And Ella yeah long hair I cranked it up to five. The new tubes are WAY LOUDER, like a whole number difference.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Well like 20 of those candies plus a hot pocket and a soda is good when you have the munchies. And Ella yeah long hair I cranked it up to five. The new tubes are WAY LOUDER, like a whole number difference.



That much? WOW!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> That much? WOW!



Regarding volume or food? Or volume yes it's ridiculous I thought I was on five cause that was how loud it was on the old tubes then I see it was on three and a half to four and I was shocked so I cranked it more FTW!

And for the food, certain substances make you very hungry man


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Regarding volume or food? Or volume yes it's ridiculous I thought I was on five cause that was how loud it was on the old tubes then I see it was on three and a half to four and I was shocked so I cranked it more FTW!
> 
> And for the food, certain substances make you very hungry man



I was talking about the tubes. LOL


----------



## diesect20022000

mike mike said:


> Regarding volume or food? Or volume yes it's ridiculous I thought I was on five cause that was how loud it was on the old tubes then I see it was on three and a half to four and I was shocked so I cranked it more FTW!
> 
> And for the food, certain substances make you very hungry man



yeah Chinese food is one of the aforementioned "substances" and all female nude beaches.....


----------



## mike mike

diesect20022000 said:


> yeah Chinese food is one of the aforementioned "substances" and all female nude beaches.....



Yes disect, that's exactly what I was talking about


----------



## diesect20022000

mike mike said:


> Yes disect, that's exactly what I was talking about



Ha I KNEW it! I iz sye kick!


----------



## diesect20022000

okay i'm allegic but my wife loves...EHEM....CHINESE FOOD....we both like the female nude beaches.


----------



## tonefreak

well it's nice that both you and your wife enjoy the same sport... lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

diesect20022000 said:


> Ha I KNEW it! I iz sye kick!



LMAO
sye kick


----------



## mike mike

Nothing like chinese foot and dank


----------



## Codyjohns

What's up guys ......Great Saturday to all.


----------



## mike mike

michael rt said:


> what's up guys ......great saturday to all.



+10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000



Mike Mike how are you bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike Mike how are you bro.



tired but pretty good. how about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> tired but pretty good. how about you?



I'm having a beer and practicing a little guitar ........I'm working on The Song Remains The Same (Zeppelin) I played it with the band last week but its a hard one to nail.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm having a beer and practicing a little guitar ........I'm working on The Song Remains The Same (Zeppelin) I played it with the band last week but its a hard one to nail.



Sounds awesome. I love the guitars in that song. Rock on bro!!


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm playing my MKIII with my peavey valve king cab with the 100w speakers........I'm using it at home for practicing .........it doesn't sound to bad .....but I do love my GT-65's a lot better.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm playing my MKIII with my peavey valve king cab with the 100w speakers........I'm using it at home for practicing .........it doesn't sound to bad .....but I do love my GT-65's a lot better.



100+ watt speakers are a win!! I have the G12K-100's in my cab and it's very clear and tight with no speaker distortion.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Nothing like chinese foot and dank




^This


----------



## mike mike

Good Morning Everyone!!! i Hope your headed to church, not staying home and playing that satan music!! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! i Hope your headed to church, not staying home and playing that satan music!! lol



I would love to play that music right now but to much of a hangover


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would love to play that music right now but to much of a hangover



Is this to loud for your hangover?


----------



## Hayride13

I found the best cure for a hangover is to just not stop drinking. Have a breakfast cylinder Michael RT!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is this to loud for your hangover?



Hey LH .......I'm OK now I had a couple of T3's ......I feel a lot better.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hayride13 said:


> I found the best cure for a hangover is to just not stop drinking. Have a breakfast cylinder Michael RT!



That is true bro..


----------



## mike mike

my 900 just got me raged at hahah... AND i just happened to be filming


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> my 900 just got me raged at hahah... AND i just happened to be filming



That would be funny to see the video.  did you erase it???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That would be funny to see the video.  did you erase it???



No it's on my YouTube channel. Just go to all uploads. If you wanna share it, go for it. Out of tune guitar, thankyou Polytune


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> No it's on my YouTube channel. Just go to all uploads. If you wanna share it, go for it. Out of tune guitar, thankyou Polytune



Mike I fell out of my chair LAUGHING ..........you are the best BRO. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mgAJ1plDUo[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike I fell out of my chair LAUGHING ..........you are the best BRO.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mgAJ1plDUo




Awe any time man. I live with guitar Nazi parents lol.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm going to try to learn this to .............cool lick. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUAHv5yOkw[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

I think i've settled on trading my 5150 for a JCM900 SL-X and a cab if i can get one. 2x12 or 4x12. I am hoping to find a 2500 but,a 2100 would be fine. Any would be fine though. worth value anyone? Have any thoughts for or against?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to try to learn this to .............cool lick.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUAHv5yOkw



Thanks man. I wrote it when I was bored and filmed it immediately ater so sorry for the sloppiness I was under time constraints. If you message me your email, I will send you the tab I made


----------



## Jesstaa

Enemy of God

Me covering some Kreator with mah 900, sounds kinda dodgy due to bad recording thing, but all things considered, sounds great... IF you don't listen to my mistakes.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Enemy of God
> 
> Me covering some Kreator with mah 900, sounds kinda dodgy due to bad recording thing, but all things considered, sounds great... IF you don't listen to my mistakes.



Cool playing Jess...........your getting some wicked tone out of that DR bro ........are you using anything in front of the amp???


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Cool playing Jess...........your getting some wicked tone out of that DR bro ........are you using anything in front of the amp???



Cheers, and nah, but if it sounds a fair bit different it's probably because I'm using 10" speakers, G10L-35's if I remember correctly, with the mids right up.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Cheers, and nah, but if it sounds a fair bit different it's probably because I'm using 10" speakers, G10L-35's if I remember correctly, with the mids right up.



Very cool .........this is why I love DR's..........you can get some wicked sound out of them


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Very cool .........this is why I love DR's..........you can get some wicked sound out of them



And it's definitely not at it's best at the moment, old as fuck strings and the caps really need to be replaced.


----------



## tonefreak

ah mike I know what your goin through!

my mom gets on my back if I even tune to drop D... 'what do you do to your guitar, it sounds so dark and evil...' blah blah blah

and my dad gets on my back for playing too loud. so I'm going to be buying a decibel meter. then when he complains, I'll measure it in the room, and up stairs where he is, and see if he has any reason to complain.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Awe any time man. I live with guitar Nazi parents lol.



I can relate to that because I went through the same thing to....but to see it .........sorry Mike that is funny .


----------



## eljeffebrown

tonefreak said:


> and my dad gets on my back for playing too loud. so I'm going to be buying a decibel meter. then when he complains, I'll measure it in the room, and up stairs where he is, and see if he has any reason to complain.



Now thats funny!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Now thats funny!



How did it go with the 900 the other night .....did the experiment work with the loop and input??


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ah mike I know what your goin through!
> 
> my mom gets on my back if I even tune to drop D... 'what do you do to your guitar, it sounds so dark and evil...' blah blah blah
> 
> and my dad gets on my back for playing too loud. so I'm going to be buying a decibel meter. then when he complains, I'll measure it in the room, and up stairs where he is, and see if he has any reason to complain.



Bro that sucks. All my guitars are tuned a full step down or in drop C(the video was me checking the tuning on my A on a 7 string) and when you have a big amp, it happens alot haha. Thats ok. I can't do the decibel meter they heard it from outside


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey gang


----------



## mike mike

What's up LONG HAIR!???????


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hey gang



Hey LH .....whats new ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not much Mike. Whats up with you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Same ole shit RT. How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Same ole shit RT. How about you?



Not much ......just hanging out on the forum and playing guitar.


----------



## tonefreak

eljeffebrown said:


> Now thats funny!




yeah and after I get some measurements, I'll be pulling out the trusty OSHA noise-time charts...


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much Mike. Whats up with you?



Not much man. Trying not to get yelled at  watching top gear.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah and after I get some measurements, I'll be pulling out the trusty OSHA noise-time charts...



Someone told me to look at those once after a good reprimanding about neighborhood volume levels and what we are doing to our ears


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Someone told me to look at those once after a good reprimanding about neighborhood volume levels and what we are doing to our ears




what are we doing to our ears??? ROCKING THE HELL OUT OF THEM!


according to osha, 3 hours at 97db, 4 at 95 db, and 6 at 92.

so as long as I'm under 97, I'm fine. I rarely practice for more then an hour at a time at home.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> what are we doing to our ears??? ROCKING THE HELL OUT OF THEM!
> 
> 
> according to osha, 3 hours at 97db, 4 at 95 db, and 6 at 92.
> 
> so as long as I'm under 97, I'm fine. I rarely practice for more then an hour at a time at home.



I wear one ear plug (amp side ear, usually the left side) when I play. Always wore ear plugs when I played live and when I go to shows.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Not much man. Trying not to get yelled at  watching top gear.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


>



LH did you see Mike's video ......classic of all time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> LH did you see Mike's video ......classic of all time.



No I didnt. Where is it?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Not much man. Trying not to get yelled at  watching top gear.




I LOVE TOP GEAR. unfortunatly, we don't have cable, and you can't find any full episodes on youtube anymore...


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No I didnt. Where is it?



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mgAJ1plDUo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mgAJ1plDUo&feature=player_embedded



Its true. I tried to text Mike as well and I was blocked. BASTARD!

Fucking classic


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its true. I tried to text Mike as well and I was blocked. BASTARD!
> 
> Fucking classic



 I love all you guys. It's ridiculous. My mom accidentally put her phone on airplane mode. Retard. And she thinks the speakers are gonna blow with a 400 watt power handling cab and a 50 watt head


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


>



I think the amp head interferes with the cell phone when your playing . classic of all time.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I love all you guys. It's ridiculous. My mom accidentally put her phone on airplane mode. Retard. And she thinks the speakers are gonna blow with a 400 watt power handling cab and a 50 watt head



Mike your a 100% Bro in my books........my mother use to freak out worst then that .....I wish I had a video recorder back then.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I love all you guys. It's ridiculous. My mom accidentally put her phone on airplane mode. Retard. And she thinks the speakers are gonna blow with a 400 watt power handling cab and a 50 watt head



Its all good bro. Kool that you put it up for us


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RT--You said you wanted a dancer in here. I thought I would help you out bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT--You said you wanted a dancer in here. I thought I would help you out bro



  I wish that was me yesterday morning


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I wish that was me yesterday morning


----------



## tonefreak

parents+cell phones= bad.

Marshall+loud=good

loud+parents/police= not so good


----------



## Furies

LOL...I had forgotten what a PITA it was to practice loud when I lived at home. You guys have my sympathies.

Funny story about hearing loss. After decades of gigging, going to shows, and recording bands, I took an online hearing test. I couldn't hear anything reliably over 16K. Perhaps my speakers weren't working, I thought. Nope - my son, who's 14, could hear right up to 21K. (At 22k, the pet hamsters and gerbils in the house started getting really agitated.)Gee, I must have finally damaged my hearing with all that ruckus...Then my wife takes the test. Despite having guarded her hearing all her life, she can't hear anything over 16K, either. Turns out we suffer from the same affliction - AGE! Moral of the story: If you take reasonable precautions with your ears (i.e. quit when it hurts, put in ear plugs, or move away from the source), you'll probably do fine. It's explosive things like snare hits that are more cause for concern, anyway.


----------



## mike mike

when the cops come(which they inevitably will if you have any skill and play at man volumes), its always handy to have the bad boys theme on hand to play, it pisses them off


----------



## tonefreak

haha yeah


----------



## mike mike

i love all of you forum friends!!


----------



## tonefreak

I'm working on getting another cab for a full stack.


then they'll have something to complain about. nice fat, full, wall of marshally goodness.


----------



## radiomatts

I WANT AN SL-X so bad.


Just not bad enough to sell my 78 JMP 2203 though. LOL



Sir Don said:


> I sure love my SLX.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> I'm working on getting another cab for a full stack.
> 
> 
> then they'll have something to complain about. nice fat, full, wall of marshally goodness.



Wall of Marshally goodness.


----------



## Codyjohns

radiomatts said:


> I WANT AN SL-X so bad.
> 
> 
> Just not bad enough to sell my 78 JMP 2203 though. LOL



Both would be cool with me if I owned them.


----------



## mike mike

good morning everybody. time for a smoke and the long day begins


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey mike mike ......now you got me wanting a smoke......I'll think I will go for one.


----------



## probes

Alright guys. Just quick query if you can help. Ive just read somewhere that the channel B on a 900dr is diode clippin for distortion but channel A is standard tube dist like the single channel 800s work. Is this right?


----------



## mike mike

Michael would know. He is our resident expert on Dual Reverbs.


----------



## eljeffebrown

probes said:


> Alright guys. Just quick query if you can help. Ive just read somewhere that the channel B on a 900dr is diode clippin for distortion but channel A is standard tube dist like the single channel 800s work. Is this right?



Both are diode clipped.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Both are diode clipped.



Bro you and me are neighbors, we ought to play a show together or something like that sometime. Ware less than 45minutes away from eachother  plus I can gawk at ur dual reverb. What cab do you run?


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Bro you and me are neighbors, we ought to play a show together or something like that sometime. Ware less than 45minutes away from eachother  plus I can gawk at ur dual reverb. What cab do you run?



Come out to our show this weekend we are playing with INCITE, Richie Cavalera's band. We are playing in Modesto at the Fat Cat I got a ticket for ya if you wanna come out. Are you in a band? whats the name? Anyway I'm playing through a Carvin top W V30's I have always been partial to them for some reason, I love the way they sound!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Come out to our show this weekend we are playing with INCITE, Richie Cavalera's band. We are playing in Modesto at the Fat Cat I got a ticket for ya if you wanna come out. Are you in a band? whats the name? Anyway I'm playing through a Carvin top W V30's I have always been partial to them for some reason, I love the way they sound!



I'll see if I can. If I am able to I would love to come!! It would be awesome. And my cutter band is just getting a start. We are called Illuminance. Technical death metal


----------



## eljeffebrown

Nice man, let me know when you are up and running we'll do some shows together. I also know of an awesome studio near by where you can record when your ready, it's where we went. I've been going to the same guy since 2000, his studio is the shit mang!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice man, let me know when you are up and running we'll do some shows together. I also know of an awesome studio near by where you can record when your ready, it's where we went. I've been going to the same guy since 2000, his studio is the shit mang!



Deffinitely. Yeah I'm really waiting on my drummer to clean up and write parts at the moment. What's the studio called? There's a good one I hear called Mayhemness, it's in sacramento, but closer to home is better!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hello all you 900 users


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hey MM


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey everyone .......I'm busy tonight and I'm working on another video to post.


----------



## MM54

What do you guys think of running the FX send of the ML100 (it's a parallel loop) into the input of the 4500 running clean, but with reverb, to have half the cab straight from the ML100 totally dry (no reverb on it) and the other half with 'verb from the 900?


----------



## TwinACStacks

So REALLY now, I find it kind of hard to believe you guys have been kicking yourselves in the ass for the last 20 years. Shit I'd just have bought something different....

 TWIN


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Deffinitely. Yeah I'm really waiting on my drummer to clean up and write parts at the moment. What's the studio called? There's a good one I hear called Mayhemness, it's in sacramento, but closer to home is better!!



Its called The Blue Room Studio in Discovery Bay 15 min west of Stockton. Eric the owner hs a real good friend of mine. Check out the site, he is no joke man.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> its called the blue room studio in discovery bay 15 min west of stockton. Eric the owner hs a real good friend of mine. Check out the site, he is no joke man.



*no way!!! Are you joking? Discovery bay is ten minutes from where i live!!!! *


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> *no way!!! Are you joking? Discovery bay is ten minutes from where i live!!!! *



Yep thats where we recorded check it out, Cursed on myspace


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Yep thats where we recorded check it out, Cursed on myspace



Bro thanks! That's awesome


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Bro thanks! That's awesome



Yep! Eric at the blue room is a Bromie, we are hella close, let me know when you are going to go and i'll see what I can do


----------



## Jesstaa

Mike, your mum is hilarious xD

I managed to convince my mum that my amp wouldn't go any quieter than 1 1/2 or 2 for a while there xD


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jesstaa said:


> Mike, your mum is hilarious xD
> 
> I managed to convince my mum that my amp wouldn't go any quieter than 1 1/2 or 2 for a while there xD



Thats fucking awesome man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tonefreak

some times dad will come down, and I run my music through the pa, and play along, well he comes down, and says 'way to loud', and turns it way the heck down, so you can't hardly hear it...



as soon as he leaves the room, BOOM. BACK UP!


----------



## Jasper.

tonefreak said:


> some times dad will come down, and I run my music through the pa, and play along, well he comes down, and says 'way to loud', and turns it way the heck down, so you can't hardly hear it...
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as he leaves the room, BOOM. BACK UP!



Hmm, i've got a nice dad. I can put it around 3 if i want. Even when he is at home. He likes it when i'm playing. If he is outside i can even turn it up more.


----------



## Jasper.

Another vid of my JCM900, lots of mistakes but i enjoy playing it 

We need more cowb.... Uhhh... ANVIL!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzPu9sGQ4VQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzPu9sGQ4VQ[/ame]

Don't you guys think i can dance very good?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Another vid of my JCM900, lots of mistakes but i enjoy playing it
> 
> We need more cowb.... Uhhh... ANVIL!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzPu9sGQ4VQ
> 
> Don't you guys think i can dance very good?



Cool playing .......dancing is great to......thanks for the post.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jasper. said:


> Another vid of my JCM900, lots of mistakes but i enjoy playing it
> 
> We need more cowb.... Uhhh... ANVIL!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzPu9sGQ4VQ
> 
> Don't you guys think i can dance very good?



Anvil KICKS ASS!


----------



## Jesstaa

eljeffebrown said:


> Anvil KICKS ASS!



Saw them this year at Australias Soundwave festival, fucking great gig


----------



## Jasper.

eljeffebrown said:


> Anvil KICKS ASS!



I know! I think they are great. Have you seen the documentary? 

I was surprised because i couldn't find any more metal on metal covers on youtube. Only one basscover



BTW, i read on wikipedia today that the bassist Dusty Hill from ZZtop uses 3 JCM900 100 watt heads. I'm very curious about the JCM900 as bassamplifier.


----------



## Jesstaa

Jasper. said:


> I know! I think they are great. Have you seen the documentary?
> 
> I was surprised because i couldn't find any more metal on metal covers on youtube. Only one basscover
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i read on wikipedia today that the bassist Dusty Hill from ZZtop uses 3 JCM900 100 watt heads. I'm very curious about the JCM900 as bassamplifier.



I used my 900 as a bass amp for a while, I don't have the greatest bass, so it wasn't the best representation of tone, but it sounds pretty decent, but I was always too worried about blowing something up to turn it up very far.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jasper. said:


> I know! I think they are great. Have you seen the documentary?
> 
> I was surprised because i couldn't find any more metal on metal covers on youtube. Only one basscover
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i read on wikipedia today that the bassist Dusty Hill from ZZtop uses 3 JCM900 100 watt heads. I'm very curious about the JCM900 as bassamplifier.



Yea it kinda made me sad for them. They are some hard working dudes and they just catch the shit end of the stick!


----------



## mike mike

How's life guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> How's life guys



Life is good ........did I mention I love JCM900's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Life is good ........did I mention I love JCM900's.



no you didnt. thanks for the mention. so im guitarless for a little while


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> no you didnt. thanks for the mention. so im guitarless for a little while



What happen to the axes????


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What happen to the axes????



certain substances got me in trouble


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> certain substances got me in trouble



Sorry to hear that .....I hope things get back to normal soon.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Sorry to hear that .....I hope things get back to normal soon.



thanks man. it wont be long maybe a few weeks i hope. besides they never seem to take them out of my room  so i just cant play through an amp, and i have to be careful. thatreally annoys a shredder haha.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks man. it wont be long maybe a few weeks i hope. besides they never seem to take them out of my room  so i just cant play through an amp, and i have to be careful. thatreally annoys a shredder haha.



How are you going to djent??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> How are you going to djent??



i dont know bro. just wait till they leave the house and make sure i quit before they are down the street like in the video ahaha.a djent lol. peripery!! its pretty mellow, but its amazing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ah6Y2chzz4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ah6Y2chzz4[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i dont know bro. just wait till they leave the house and make sure i quit before they are down the street like in the video ahaha.a djent lol. peripery!! its pretty mellow, but its amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ah6Y2chzz4



They sound a little like Dream Theater..........cool I like it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> They sound a little like Dream Theater..........cool I like it.



really? and right on!! there whole album is amazing. very experimental


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> really? and right on!! there whole album is amazing. very experimental



I like that style of music......love the guitar tone


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im out for the night guys.
See ya tomorrow


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im out for the night guys.
> See ya tomorrow



Have a good one LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Have a good one LH



You too bro.

PS--we need to do something in here for Halloween. Im thinking TP or soaping.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You too bro.
> 
> PS--we need to do something in here for Halloween. Im thinking TP or soaping.



TP would be fine


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I like that style of music......love the guitar tone



ENGL Invader 150. 4 channel awsome amp. in my top 3 list. actually built for a british type of tone-not so much here 


night long hair


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> some times dad will come down, and I run my music through the pa, and play along, well he comes down, and says 'way to loud', and turns it way the heck down, so you can't hardly hear it...
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as he leaves the room, BOOM. BACK UP!



If I EVER would have tried something like that Sgt. Dad would have bitch slapped me so hard I wouldn't be here to tell about it! Seriously would have bounced my noggin off the wall!

(Fortunately for me, I never did something like that).

Pops is way cooler nowdays - my best bud!


----------



## Codyjohns

Yah I'm out for the night to ........later brothers.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> If I EVER would have tried something like that Sgt. Dad would have bitch slapped me so hard I wouldn't be here to tell about it! Seriously would have bounced my noggin off the wall!
> 
> (Fortunately for me, I never did something like that).
> 
> Pops is way cooler nowdays - my best bud!



I get along with my Father a lot better after I move out and my Marshall's.


----------



## tonefreak

well, he jokes around with it alot, most the time he comes in a turns down the music so low that I physically can't get my amp quiet enough. 


my normal retort is 'i got some ear-plugs right here if you want em...'


----------



## mike mike

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Codyjohns

GOOD MORNING Mike and TF


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike whats shaking.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike whats shaking.



Hey Michael!! Not much, aboutto play some guitar. House is empty. What about you? And ignore my thing if it says I'm offline, because I'm on.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey Michael!! Not much, aboutto play some guitar. House is empty. What about you? And ignore my thing if it says I'm offline, because I'm on.



Just practicing ..........I got rehearsal Friday night and Saturday afternoon with another band....tons of songs to go over.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Just practicing ..........I got rehearsal Friday night and Saturday afternoon with another band....tons of songs to go over.



Sounds hectic. Right on!! What kind of music?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sounds hectic. Right on!! What kind of music?



Rush- Digital Man
Rush-Spirit Of Radio
Rush-R30 Overture
Max Webster - In Context of the Moon
Ozzy- S.A.T.O
Ozzy-Diary of a Madman
Edgar Winter-Free Ride
Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
Van Halen-Mean Street
Whitesnake-Still of the Night
Kansas-Carry on my wayward son
Rush- YYZ
Deep Purple-Highway Star
Ozzy-Over the Mountain
Alice Cooper-Muscle of Love
Black Sabbath-Hand of Doom
Van Halen-Hot for Teacher
Zeppelin-The Song Remains the Same
Alice in Chains-Man in the Box
Kiss-Watchin'You 
Free-Alright Now
Lime Light Rush

That's the list for Fridays rehearsal.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Rush- Digital Man
> Rush-Spirit Of Radio
> Rush-R30 Overture
> Max Webster - In Context of the Moon
> Ozzy- S.A.T.O
> Ozzy-Diary of a Madman
> Edgar Winter-Free Ride
> Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
> Van Halen-Mean Street
> Whitesnake-Still of the Night
> Kansas-Carry on my wayward son
> Rush- YYZ
> Deep Purple-Highway Star
> Ozzy-Over the Mountain
> Alice Cooper-Muscle of Love
> Black Sabbath-Hand of Doom
> Van Halen-Hot for Teacher
> Zeppelin-The Song Remains the Same
> Alice in Chains-Man in the Box
> Kiss-Watchin'You
> Free-Alright Now
> Lime Light Rush
> 
> That's the list for Fridays rehearsal.



damn you have work to do


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> damn you have work to do



Saturday's is a little more easier but Friday is harder ...........I know all the songs I just have to go over them a few times ........specially the solo's .


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Saturday's is a little more easier but Friday is harder ...........I know all the songs I just have to go over them a few times ........specially the solo's .



fosho!!! damn, no one is home so i go to play guitar and realize that amy cables are in the car with them


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> fosho!!! damn, no one is home so i go to play guitar and realize that amy cables are in the car with them



NOWAY  your joking right??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> NOWAY  your joking right??



No. Shit the one time I decide not to bring it in from the car...  oh well. Next time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT, Mike and the rest of the 900 gang.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT, Mike and the rest of the 900 gang.



Hey brother......what new??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey brother......what new??



Not much. Had Chinese food so Ill be hungry in an hour. Has anyone changed Twins drool bib in the Clapton thread?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much. Had Chinese food so Ill be hungry in an hour. Has anyone changed Twins drool bib in the Clapton thread?



I hope Twin didn't eat to many prunes today .....specially if he's stuck in that ark for a long time .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I hope Twin didn't eat to many prunes today .....specially if he's stuck in that ark for a long time .





Its his birthday tomorrow. I hope you all fill his PM box with good wishes. Hes a good guy.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its his birthday tomorrow. I hope you all fill his PM box with good wishes. Hes a good guy.



x1000..... I will PM him with best wishes tomorrow for sure.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> x1000..... I will PM him with best wishes tomorrow for sure.



I knew you would. We must show respect for our elders.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I gotta get my post count up in here. I need to contribute.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I knew you would. We must show respect for our elders.



I'm glad you told me because I thought he mentioned it in another thread......but I was sure if it was today or tomorrow. 57 years old.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm glad you told me because I thought he mentioned it in another thread......but I was sure if it was today or tomorrow. 57 years old.



Yep. 57 and never been kissed


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yep. 57 and never been kissed


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

I'm diggin the Rush in that list Michael! I love Rush. I went and picked my sister up from one of her baby sitting jobs, and on the way there, 1 station played 'working man', and on the way back, another station did! double shot of my favorite rush song!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> I'm diggin the Rush in that list Michael! I love Rush. I went and picked my sister up from one of her baby sitting jobs, and on the way there, 1 station played 'working man', and on the way back, another station did! double shot of my favorite rush song!



I love listening to the drum work in Rush music. Pert is a master.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-BRee2bAho[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> I'm diggin the Rush in that list Michael! I love Rush. I went and picked my sister up from one of her baby sitting jobs, and on the way there, 1 station played 'working man', and on the way back, another station did! double shot of my favorite rush song!



Yah the bass player loves Rush ........I do as well .......hard shit to nail down.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love listening to the drum work in Rush music. Pert is a master.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-BRee2bAho



I grew up in the same town as NP.....just he was a little older.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah he is



yeah it is


lol

I SUCK at playing rush. i stick to GNR. much easier lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yeah he is
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it is
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I SUCK at playing rush. i stick to GNR. much easier lol



Took my some time to get Subdivsions down. Talk about cold and calculated. Its almost like a ruthless perfection of filling space.


----------



## tonefreak

amen. I can fake my way through Limelight. that's about it. if i were to really sit down and practice it, I could probably get it, buuuuut. it's more fun to just jam it occasionaly.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Took my some time to get Subdivsions down. Talk about cold and calculated. Its almost like a ruthless perfection of filling space.



That is a beautiful drum piece of music.........Rush wrote a song about the beach we used to hang out at when I was younger ........Lake Side Park


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> amen. I can fake my way through Limelight. that's about it. if i were to really sit down and practice it, I could probably get it, buuuuut. it's more fun to just jam it occasionaly.



Try spirit of radio........that is fucking hard to nail down with the band.


----------



## tonefreak

i beleive it!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i beleive it!



It's the only song we haven't gotten down yet out of all of the songs on the list.


----------



## tonefreak

it is a tough song. just listened to it again.


night guys, gotta work again tomorow plus a physics test in the morning. so no excuse for an afternoon nap.


----------



## mike mike

Rush is awesome. Alex lifeline has some of the best tone for that music on the planet


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> it is a tough song. just listened to it again.
> 
> 
> night guys, gotta work again tomorow plus a physics test in the morning. so no excuse for an afternoon nap.



night TF


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Rush is awesome. Alex lifeline has some of the best tone for that music on the planet



I thought you'd might like Rush too.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I thought you'd might like Rush too.



Yeah before I got into metal and even just before I started playing guitar(right when I started) I was a rush geek!! Alex lifeson is amazing!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yeah before I got into metal and even just before I started playing guitar(right when I started) I was a rush geek!! Alex lifeson is amazing!!!!



Their music is timeless and beautiful.  AL does some great solo's.


----------



## Codyjohns

well I'm out for the night .......it's 12:23..cheer's guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That is a beautiful drum piece of music.........Rush wrote a song about the beach we used to hang out at when I was younger ........Lake Side Park



Thats cool. I can only take so much Rush. Their older stuff is great but Im not much into "progressive" rock. And when I do listen I zone in on the drums. 
Alex Van Halen is amazing too. But I enjoy every layer of their music. It was only recently that I started to zone in on Alex's palying. I think he is very underrated. Probably because he has that brother who I think plays guitar? LOL


----------



## mike mike

Progressive rock can be strange, but progressive death metal is my foundation. Obscura is an extremely progressive and beautiful band, my favourite band.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Mike check out The Ocean - Heliocentric I think you'll dig 'em.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Mike check out The Ocean - Heliocentric I think you'll dig 'em.



That was really very cool. I loved the dark mood and the clean passages especially. I could relax to that. Thanks man!  
I'll probably get some of their material


----------



## eljeffebrown

I got it if ya wan't it.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> I got it if ya wan't it.



Sounds good. We should try to set that up sometime. Do you listen to Obscura?


----------



## mike mike

Good morning jcm 900 people!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good morning jcm 900 people!!!!



Good morning JCM900 lover.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good morning JCM900 lover.



off to a good day, yes?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> off to a good day, yes?



I was listening to The Ocean - Heliocentric........cool sounding band.


----------



## hannylicious

What's a good price on a used one of these heads?
I found one for $595 that looks to be in darn good condition...


----------



## Codyjohns

hannylicious said:


> What's a good price on a used one of these heads?
> I found one for $595 that looks to be in darn good condition...



Which head is it your talking about.........model #??


----------



## hannylicious

JCM 900 4100 100w Head
Just saw an ad for it - it's a bit beyond my price range, but if it's a worthy deal I might be able to sacrifice a bit!


----------



## Codyjohns

hannylicious said:


> JCM 900 4100 100w Head
> Just saw an ad for it - it's a bit beyond my price range, but if it's a worthy deal I might be able to sacrifice a bit!



That is a good price ..........I love the 4100's.


----------



## hannylicious

Michael RT said:


> That is a good price ..........I love the 4100's.



I guess my next question would be - is it typical to find them in that price range?
I've been wanting to build my own 18-watt clone for a while now but the lure of getting a 'steal of a deal' keeps me browsing for heads too, hehehe.

I've become somewhat of a craigslist junkie!


----------



## Codyjohns

hannylicious said:


> I guess my next question would be - is it typical to find them in that price range?
> I've been wanting to build my own 18-watt clone for a while now but the lure of getting a 'steal of a deal' keeps me browsing for heads too, hehehe.
> 
> I've become somewhat of a craigslist junkie!



Yah that's the price range....not as expensive as other Marshall's.


----------



## Redlined

I'm new here, but I've owned my JCM900 since '94. Mine is a 4502 combo, and I have the 1922 extension cab as well. Nothings been changed on it. I have been looking to get a better sound out of it lately, which led me here. Being more of a Blues/Rock player, I've been tempted to try EL34 tubes and perhaps a looser sounding speakers to get that creamy sound at lower volumes. I like how articulate the current speakers are, but the amp needs to be 3/4 volume before it gets warm and 3d sounding.
My best discovery was to add an EQ to my effects loop, which has helped to reshape the tone (more bottom, less brightness). I generally don't push the preamp beyond 2 oclock as that seems where the diode clipping starts (if thats the right terminology) and it gets fizzy. I usually use a TS9 (with gain rolled off) to add a little preamp boost as needed.

I didn't know much about amps when I bought the 900, knowing what I know now I would probably have opted for a JCM800. But the 900's have a lot more potential than most people think.


----------



## Codyjohns

Redlined said:


> I'm new here, but I've owned my JCM900 since '94. Mine is a 4502 combo, and I have the 1922 extension cab as well. Nothings been changed on it. I have been looking to get a better sound out of it lately, which led me here. Being more of a Blues/Rock player, I've been tempted to try EL34 tubes and perhaps a looser sounding speakers to get that creamy sound at lower volumes. I like how articulate the current speakers are, but the amp needs to be 3/4 volume before it gets warm and 3d sounding.
> My best discovery was to add an EQ to my effects loop, which has helped to reshape the tone (more bottom, less brightness). I generally don't push the preamp beyond 2 oclock as that seems where the diode clipping starts (if thats the right terminology) and it gets fizzy. I usually use a TS9 (with gain rolled off) to add a little preamp boost as needed.
> 
> I didn't know much about amps when I bought the 900, knowing what I know now I would probably have opted for a JCM800. But the 900's have a lot more potential than most people think.



Welcome to the forum.........yah it depends on the music you play 800's 900's JMP's all have their place in all music ........you just have to find the right one.


----------



## mike mike

my head has been buzzing alot when i play. its not terrible, its just a persistent hum. what should i do?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up 900 users


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up 900 users



hey man how's it goin?


----------



## MrBlues1985

mike mike said:


> my head has been buzzing alot when i play. its not terrible, its just a persistent hum. what should i do?



What have you got switched on in your room and whats plugged into your amp sailor?

If my PC is on it makes my amp hum a little. If I have the strat whacked in it picks up french radio stations sometimes hahaha.


----------



## mike mike

MrBlues1985 said:


> What have you got switched on in your room and whats plugged into your amp sailor?
> 
> If my PC is on it makes my amp hum a little. If I have the strat whacked in it picks up french radio stations sometimes hahaha.



I'll try that. I usually(now cause my second cable broke) don't run pedals. My peavey 6505 doesn't hum at all. Strange.


----------



## MrBlues1985

Im not 100% but maybe somethings on its way out? Or something needs cleaned up? Im sure one of the other dudes on here will be able to point you in the right direction. I changed all my cables to Planet Waves and what a difference. Only time I get hum really is if I use certain pedals or single coiled guitars. And if the PC is on.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey man how's it goin?



Its going. How about you?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its going. How about you?



Same. Slowly, going.


----------



## mike mike

MrBlues1985 said:


> Im not 100% but maybe somethings on its way out? Or something needs cleaned up? Im sure one of the other dudes on here will be able to point you in the right direction. I changed all my cables to Planet Waves and what a difference. Only time I get hum really is if I use certain pedals or single coiled guitars. And if the PC is on.



That could be it, ecause my good cable broke, but even the cable I'm currently using doesn't buzz for te peavey


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys .....I'm all played out......two big rehearsals in a row.........I'm hoping for some good recordings out of Fridays and today's rehearsals to post within the nexts few days.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! long day! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys! long day! lol



Hey TF .......I had a long day as well


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> my head has been buzzing alot when i play. its not terrible, its just a persistent hum. what should i do?



My head hums a hell of a lot these days, but the power in my house is horrible, even my stereo hums. I'm sure the fact my caps are on the way out doesn't really help.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> My head hums a hell of a lot these days, but the power in my house is horrible, even my stereo hums. I'm sure the fact my caps are on the way out doesn't really help.



shizz. i have a furman PL Plus C power conditioner that i run all my gear though. you may wanna look into that.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> shizz. i have a furman PL Plus C power conditioner that i run all my gear though. you may wanna look into that.



That kinda thing is way too far out of my current price range, I can't even afford to have the caps replaced in my amp just yet, it's something to get in the future though, and not just to run my amp off, I think the bad power has caused my computer to crash a couple of times.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> That kinda thing is way too far out of my current price range, I can't even afford to have the caps replaced in my amp just yet, it's something to get in the future though, and not just to run my amp off, I think the bad power has caused my computer to crash a couple of times.



 fosho!! i needed one because the places i gigged at always made my friends amp's fuses blow, and the power hum was ridiculous. plus my amp kept causing the lights in the front of the house to dim and the power surges scared me cause as you know Mkiii's are rather rare.


----------



## Jesstaa

I'm starting to get some pretty fierce G.A.S for a 2100 MKIII now.
Oh money, where art thou.


----------



## Codyjohns

When I get the money( hopefully next month) I want a SL-X.......a 2100 or 2500.  My bass player has a 4100 DR 1993 with EL34's that he will sell to me when I get the money.........I love the 4100's so much I have to have two of them.  plus one for back up when playing live. That will be the next two amp heads I buy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT and company


----------



## mike mike

Hey LH!

RT: buy the SL-X FTW!!!!!!! Complete thecollection!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT and company



Hi LH ......I'm just dreaming about what Marshall's I want to own next.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH ......I'm just dreaming about what Marshall's I want to own next.



I hear that. But Im including other amps into my GAS list


----------



## mike mike

the only medication for GAS(no beano) is buying the entire craigs list listings worth of amps in your area


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey LH!
> 
> RT: buy the SL-X FTW!!!!!!! Complete thecollection!



100% sure I'm buying a SL-X but my friend wants to sell the 4100 to me for around 500.00 ....and it's EL34's .........I'm going to buy both amp heads when I get money ......hopefully very soon.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hear that. But Im including other amps into my GAS list



Which others do you like??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Which others do you like??



LH is a Closet ENGL fan


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Which others do you like??



I like a Wilder amp The Dual Classic, another 6100, 800, (maybe) Class 5, Engl Invader100 and Engl SE.

And as always.......the elusive Mesa MKIIb


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> LH is a Closet ENGL fan



Not in the closet about it. I openly admit I want one. I am not ashamed. 

But I did forget that I want a JVM 410 as well


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I like a Wilder amp The Dual Classic, another 6100, 800, (maybe) Class 5, Engl Invader100 and Engl SE.
> 
> And as always.......the elusive Mesa MKII



Very good choices ............1959 SL from the 70's would be nice too.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not in the closet about it. I openly admit I want one. I am not ashamed.
> 
> But I did forget that I want a JVM 410 as well



JVM 410 is like a 6100 .........that is versatile in sounds like the 6100's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Very good choices ............1959 SL from the 70's would be nice too.



I want one but the ones I listed are on the top of my list. They are the ones I am GASsing for


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> JVM 410 is like a 6100 .........that is versatile in sounds like the 6100's.



It is. In fact I have heard the 6100 called the grandfather of the JVM. I consider the JVM the next logical progression from where the 6100 left off in todays modern music.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I want one but the ones I listed are on the top of my list. They are the ones I am GASsing for



I talked to a guy selling a 1972 metal face 1959 SL for 2800.00 mint........If it's still for sale when I get the money I will buy it ..........but try to get him down on the price.........it's been for sale for awhile.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I use to GAS after guitars. But now that they are chamber the LP's I have little interest. Once I traded my Mesa for the 6100 I started GASsing for amps. LOL Cant win for loosing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I talked to a guy selling a 1972 metal face 1959 SL for 2800.00 mint........If it's still for sale when I get the money I will buy it ..........but try to get him down on the price.........it's been for sale for awhile.



The longer he holds it the more likely he will come down.

I have had my eye on this one here on CL. He has had it up for months and has dropped the price $200. Im waiting for a better deal.

Marshall Half Stack - 50watt Plexi


----------



## mike mike

The JVM 410h is a beast. I love that amp. Soo much tone!!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> The longer he holds it the more likely he will come down.
> 
> I have had my eye on this one here on CL. He has had it up for months and has dropped the price $200. Im waiting for a better deal.
> 
> Marshall Half Stack - 50watt Plexi



Sweet........this is the one i'm talking about. 

Toronto (GTA) new & used amps, pedals - Free Toronto (GTA) Classifieds at Kijiji


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> The JVM 410h is a beast. I love that amp. Soo much tone!!



I like them to


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Sweet........this is the one i'm talking about.
> 
> Toronto (GTA) new & used amps, pedals - Free Toronto (GTA) Classifieds at Kijiji



Its gone.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> The JVM 410h is a beast. I love that amp. Soo much tone!!



I almost had one for $900. It looked mint but no foot switch. And no way to test it. So I offered her $750 to compensate for no foot switch and she didnt take it.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its gone.



1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> 1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



Very cool


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Now after all this talk I am going window shopping thru GC's used section. LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Now after all this talk I am going window shopping thru GC's used section. LOL



Next month I should have the money so I just can't wait till I get the one I want.....shopping is a lot of fun.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Check this out guys.

JAXED


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Check this out guys.
> 
> JAXED



Thanks Jeff ........very cool search engine for music gear


----------



## mike mike

this is the ENGL Invader 150, the britished voice monster!! this guy plays the kind of riffs a marshall man would want to hear: power chords loz  he doesnt quite showcase all that the amp can do, or the tones that make ENGL so amazing, but it gets the job done i guess. btw, that is channel 2, , kinda a vintage modded 800 (or mkiii) kinda sound

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSDeFoLQavA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSDeFoLQavA[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> this is the ENGL Invader 150, the britished voice monster!! this guy plays the kind of riffs a marshall man would want to hear: power chords loz  he doesnt quite showcase all that the amp can do, or the tones that make ENGL so amazing, but it gets the job done i guess. btw, that is channel 2, , kinda a vintage modded 800 (or mkiii) kinda sound
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSDeFoLQavA



What power tubes is in that amp head...EL34's or 6L6's???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What power tubes is in that amp head...EL34's or 6L6's???



its an EL34 head. crunchy, they seem o make every head with EL34's have blue lights


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> its an EL34 head. crunchy, they seem o make every head with EL34's have blue lights



Cool .......I thought it sounded like EL34's ..........great sounding amp head.


----------



## Codyjohns

Guys Mike and Jeff........ I'm going to do a video for the lick library .....any requests ......like licks or arpeggios or things that could help ???


----------



## mike mike

michael rt said:


> cool .......i thought it sounded like el34's ..........great sounding amp head.



and at the low low price of only $2,889.00, its a bargain to!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Michael RT said:


> Guys Mike and Jeff........ I'm going to do a video for the lick library .....any requests ......like licks or arpeggios or things that could help ???



I was thinking of doing the arpeggio two handed thing I do but it very hard for people to get it down........not shore what to post in the lick library??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I was thinking of doing the arpeggio two handed thing I do but it very hard for people to get it down........not shore what to post in the lick library??



The tapping video that I did, do you want the tab for that? minor tapping would be cool. but MINOR. make it evil ahaha. harmonic minor and phrygian all around. maybe tune down a full step?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> The tapping videothat I did, do you want the tab for that?



No that's your video to post ......I'm posting a new video for the Lick Library in the cellar and I'm not shore what to post.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> No that's your video to post ......I'm posting a new video for the Lick Library in the cellar and I'm not shore what to post.



oh i understand. minor tapping would be cool. but MINOR. make it evil ahaha. harmonic minor, diminished minor, and phrygian all around. maybe tune down a full step? you have some crazy stuff up your sleeve. your a beast, i cant wait to see


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> oh i understand. minor tapping would be cool. but MINOR. make it evil ahaha. harmonic minor, diminished minor, and phrygian all around. maybe tune down a full step? you have some crazy stuff up your sleeve. your a beast, i cant wait to see



I think I'm going to do the arpeggios major, minor and diminished


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm going to do the arpeggios major, minor and diminished



That sounds great - I will be checking it out.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm going to do the arpeggios major, minor and diminished



hell yeah!!! WOOOT!! i have to upload my new solo soon. 

this has great diminished tapping, written my my favourite guitarist, christian muenzner. this solo is pretty easy, but theres the tapping for you[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxJ7S-vyzq8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxJ7S-vyzq8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I just recorded it and it turned out great  I have to upload it to the computer and then youtube so give me a little bit and I should have it up tonight in the cellar lick library and I will post it hear to.


----------



## Codyjohns

Tapping arpeggios .........this is a hard one to get down.....but it's a great one to learn.......I hope some people give it a try......their is a lot of things you can do with them. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp_LK0thWCo[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Tapping arpeggios .........this is a hard one to get down.....but it's a great one to learn.......I hope some people give it a try......their is a lot of things you can do with them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp_LK0thWCo



 awesome bro!! is that the lick from the MKiii video?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> awesome bro!! is that the lick from the MKiii video?



Yah thats one of the licks and that is the MKIII in that video as well.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah thats one of the licks and that is the MKIII in that video as well.



sweet if i have time a may learn that!!


----------



## mike mike

SL-X owners, WHERE ARE YOU??????????


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> SL-X owners, WHERE ARE YOU??????????



Good point


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> SL-X owners, WHERE ARE YOU??????????



watch out, werecow is around


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> watch out, werecow is around



werecow


----------



## robert709

Hey everyone. I have a 2500 I wouldn't mind trading up for something. It's a great head but I have serious GAS and get bored of my gear way too easily. Email me at robertatrisk@gmail.com if you wanna talk. I don't really need the money, more interested in trades (although if you really wanna buy it name a price).

I agree that when you turn the sensitivity down you have a beast of 800 proportions on your hands. Great head for the value.


----------



## mike mike

but i guess there is no one with a video or anything. all the videos up of the SL-X are bull!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> but i guess there is no one with a video or anything. all the videos up of the SL-X are bull!!



When I get mine I will do a video.


----------



## mike mike

RT: YESS. do some downtuned single note riffing!!

my parents cannot stop me from smoking. ha!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT: YESS. do some downtuned single note riffing!!
> 
> my parents cannot stop me from smoking. ha!!



No problem Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT: YESS. do some downtuned single note riffing!!
> 
> my parents cannot stop me from smoking. ha!!



I love the avatar ......it looks familiar


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I love the avatar ......it looks familiar



 ha was that you in the near past? and yeah i just got that piece a day ago and hit it for the first time yesterday!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ha was that you in the near past? and yeah i just got that piece a day ago and hit it for the first time yesterday!!



You know me all to well.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You know me all to well.



HA! did you stop for the daughter?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> HA! did you stop for the daughter?



Who said I stopped


----------



## Codyjohns

Well it's 1:08 am ......time for bed.........cheer's MM


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Who said I stopped





That's definitely a nice piece of equipment there, been meaning to get one myself for quite some time now.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> That's definitely a nice piece of equipment there, been meaning to get one myself for quite some time now.



You gotta do it!! How old are you? Still at home with parents?


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> You gotta do it!! How old are you? Still at home with parents?



16, and yeah, at home with my mum at least.
She used to work the best hours for me to get high, she'd work a split shift, so an hour after I got back from school she'd go to work until like 10 - 11 at night, but now she works a normal 9 - 5.
I still have my ways of doing it


----------



## Codyjohns

Good morning brothers......


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> werecow



werecow???



THERE COW!!!!


----------



## mike mike

6:45 AM. Good mornin RT


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> werecow???
> 
> 
> 
> THERE COW!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> werecow???
> 
> 
> 
> THERE COW!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> 6:45 AM. Good mornin RT



I'm three hour's ahead of you........it's 9:55am.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm three hour's ahead of you........it's 9:55am.



I know.  thats why i was putting the time up cause everyone else seems to be on eastern time


----------



## Codyjohns

Almost a Thousand posts


----------



## tonefreak

994


----------



## tonefreak

995


----------



## tonefreak

996


----------



## tonefreak

997


----------



## tonefreak

998


----------



## tonefreak

999


----------



## Bobb

1000


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## mike mike

YAY!!! We are catching up with the 6100 owners thread


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> YAY!!! We are catching up with the 6100 owners thread



I don't think so ......Mike I did one more video ..........what do you think??..........I haven't got to the detuned stuff yet.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFJYXcf7UM[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

haha... 1004 to... 20 some thousand. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Thanks TF for the post whoring


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I don't think so ......Mike I did one more video ..........what do you think??..........I haven't got to the detuned stuff yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFJYXcf7UM



Very nice!! Bluesy!! I love jimmy page! Great job! I'm jealous of that freeboard!! Way mor capable for bending! Very nice!! I'll have to subscribe to you!! that taught me stuff about blues i didnt know or didnt really notice before/ 

And good afternoon!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi FUCKER!


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Thanks TF for the post whoring



no problem! any time! lol


----------



## Bobb

tonefreak said:


> no problem! any time! lol



Thanks for setting me up for the win.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> Thanks for setting me up for the win.



Thanks Bobb


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi FUCKER!



Hi LH


----------



## mike mike

Sup!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sup!!!!



Do you like my Nuno Bettencourt scalloped guitar......Its from 1989.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Do you like my Nuno Bettencourt scalloped guitar......Its from 1989.



i was literally just about to comment and ask if thats what it was!! awesome!!  its really cool bro. how many frets does it have? this is sexy


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i was literally just about to comment and ask if thats what it was!! awesome!!  its really cool bro. how many frets does it have? this is sexy



It's has 22 frets.......cool guitar in the pix.... I like Washburns a lot.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It's has 22 frets.......cool guitar in the pix.... I like Washburns a lot.



oh nice. yeah i need 24. i alwas wanted a nuno, but i didnt know it only had 22. you make it work though!!! 1989, thats badass!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT & Mike


----------



## mike mike

hey LH how ya doin?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT & Mike



Hi LH ......whats new Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey LH how ya doin?



Im doing good. Thx for asking. You?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH ......whats new Bro.



Not much RT. How about you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i was literally just about to comment and ask if thats what it was!! awesome!!  its really cool bro. how many frets does it have? this is sexy



This doesnt look like any LP I have ever seen.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much RT. How about you?



I'm just listening to some Zeppelin and hang out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm just listening to some Zeppelin and hang out.



Sounds mellow


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sounds mellow



Zeppelin's How Many More Times..........its mellow in the middle with the violin bow.......pretty freaky sounding.....love it.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im doing good. Thx for asking. You?



wait for it.... ok now im doing great! gotta love this new piece


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> wait for it.... ok now im doing great! gotta love this new piece



Good.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Zeppelin's How Many More Times..........its mellow in the middle with the violin bow.......pretty freaky sounding.....love it.



Zep was and is amazing.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> oh nice. yeah i need 24. i alwas wanted a nuno, but i didnt know it only had 22. you make it work though!!! 1989, thats badass!!



Thanks Mike........its the only one I own with 22 frets the rest are all 24 frets.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Zep was and is amazing.



My all time favorite........now The Rain Song is playing .....that's a mellow tune........cool tune.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> My all time favorite........now The Rain Song is playing .....that's a mellow tune........cool tune.



I think Over the Hills and Far Away is one of my all time favs.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> My all time favorite........now The Rain Song is playing .....that's a mellow tune........cool tune.



youve got a rare guitar! and awesome!! that is a relief. i would like to own one one day, and ive been writeing solos for songs on my ibanez, then playing the song on the 6 string because its in drop c or something and realizing that i wrote the solo utilizing all 24 frets in multiple spots, then promptly kicking myself in the head


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Fool in The Rain and Hot Dog as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Fool in The Rain and Hot Dog as well.



I got the the WMP playing the Zeppelin songs random......now Trampled Underfoot is playing .


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm out for the night ......cheer's Mike and LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm out for the night ......cheer's Mike and LH.



Back at ya bro


----------



## mike mike

so its just you and me now LH


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> This doesnt look like any LP I have ever seen.



_That's Why I Like It _

i dont think a les paul is in my near future, because it doesnt have the features i need, so i cant send money on it. when i have a job ill have a few, but they just arent made for me. 22 frets, neck is not incredible fast. but they still rock for what they were made for!!


----------



## mike mike

good morning ot my favorite thread and people on the forum!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike Mike


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike Mike



How are you? And I know you like tapping, so if you want to hear something cool, check out Obscura. My favorite guitarist is in that band, and his tapping is mesmerizing. It's different than what you do, but you may like it! Solos like "universe in momentum", "choir of spirits", and "anticosmic overload" showcase it very well, along pretty much every other solo.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> How are you? And I know you like tapping, so if you want to hear something cool, check out Obscura. My favorite guitarist is in that band, and his tapping is mesmerizing. It's different than what you do, but you may like it! Solos like "universe in momentum", "choir of spirits", and "anticosmic overload" showcase it very well, along pretty much every other solo.



I will check it out.......cool.


----------



## Codyjohns

Their is sum wicket chops in that tune........this guy has it down pretty good. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3X2HbdJmw[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Yep. Beast.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yep. Beast.



The music you guys play is so much harder then the music I grew up listening to.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The music you guys play is so much harder then the music I grew up listening to.



It's not all like that haha. But yeah tech death is very hard. Most kids don't even attempt it. And this is where bandmate trouble ensues


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It's not all like that haha. But yeah tech death is very hard. Most kids don't even attempt it. And this is where bandmate trouble ensues



Dream theater is the hardest shit I have ever tried to play over the years.


----------



## mike mike

try the song "symbiotic in theory" by necrophagist. the lead guitar in obscura used to be in necrophagist that song is extremely hard. its scary haha. i only have the solo down


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> try the song "symbiotic in theory" by necrophagist. the lead guitar in obscura used to be in necrophagist that song is extremely hard. its scary haha. i only have the solo down



That stuff is wicked hard..........I love that tone in the song at 2:17........cool guitar tone.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That stuff is wicked hard..........I love that tone in the song at 2:17........cool guitar tone.



ENGL!!!!!! lol. whats up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi all


----------



## mike mike

there you are!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH .......yeah Mike those amps sound fucking great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> there you are!!!



Here I am. Long day.

S'up Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT.

I will own a ENGL!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT.
> 
> I will own a ENGL!



I got to try one out in the store.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT.
> 
> I will own a ENGL!



+10000 you and me!! 

and not much man, researching quotes on this one commie book, a people's history of the united states


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I got to try one out in the store.



LUCKY!! which model??? and lucky canadians get them in their stores. there arent any distributors in the US except musicians friend.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> +10000 you and me!!
> 
> and not much man, researching quotes on this one commie book, a people's history of the united states



Why are you researching a commie book?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> LUCKY!! which model??? and lucky canadians get them in their stores. there arent any distributors in the US except musicians friend.



NO I'm saying I want to try one out now that you guys turned me on to them........I have never seen one in the store before.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Why are you researching a commie book?



because my teacher is a communist. and hey TF!!

and yeah rt, i feel your pain.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> because my teacher is a communist.



What a shame. This is exactly why our country is as fucked up as it is.


----------



## tonefreak

we need to bring back Joe McCarthy!


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> we need to bring back Joe McCarthy!



Ann Coulters research & book on him was great. Screw the commie bastards!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Ann Coulters research & book on him was great. Screw the commie bastards!



+10000000

What is really sad is how many socialist or communist are teachers in higher education.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> What a shame. This is exactly why our country is as fucked up as it is.



i agree totally. and the sad thing is im the only one in my class with the will power to withstand it, everyone else just agrees.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i agree totally. and the sad thing is im the only one in my class with the will power to withstand it, everyone else just agrees.



You need to speak up bro!


----------



## Codyjohns

HI TF and DR.....I'm back.........I had to go to the garage for a smoke.


----------



## MM54

The thing about communism, is that it is great and perfect and is ideal, IN THEORY. If you've read about what pure communism is, you'd see how awesome it would be (everyone owns everything, it's all communal, etc). The problem is people - greed is the #1 thing to screw it up, followed by the drive for power creating places like the USSR and North Korea. It cannot work in the real world without becoming a dictatorship or something close to it.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> HI TF and DR.....I'm back.........I had to go to the garage for a smoke.



Time to take up the dip -and STAY AT YOUR EFFING COMPUTER WHEN WE'RE TALKIN!  

Aahh, the beloved "smoke break" - I remeber that.


----------



## drriff

MM54 said:


> The thing about communism, is that it is great and perfect and is ideal, IN THEORY. If you've read about what pure communism is, you'd see how awesome it would be (everyone owns everything, it's all communal, etc). The problem is people - greed is the #1 thing to screw it up, followed by the drive for power creating places like the USSR and North Korea. It cannot work in the real world without becoming a dictatorship or something close to it.



Exactly - commies never take into account human nature or reality.
Orwell nailed this in twperspectives, Animal Farm and 1984. Classics that I insist my kids read.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Time to take up the dip -and STAY AT YOUR EFFING COMPUTER WHEN WE'RE TALKIN!
> 
> Aahh, the beloved "smoke break" - I remeber that.



LOL I go for a smoke and come back and everybody is talking about communism.


----------



## drriff

And now, back to our regularly scheduled Marshall amplifier lust conversations!


----------



## MM54

My 900 is awesome, although I feel it's been neglected with the ML100 sitting on top. I need to scrape up some cash for an AB/Y.


----------



## mike mike

i do speak up and using his teacher stature he makes me look like a fool, because he has the rest of the students in his hands. 

and rt


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> My 900 is awesome, although I feel it's been neglected with the ML100 sitting on top. I need to scrape up some cash for an AB/Y.



I have been playing my MKIII more then my DR........DR at rehearsal .......I need a AB/Y........no money right now.


----------



## drriff

I just took a quick trip to flea bay to check some 900s - Do you fellas realize what you have done here! Prices are way higher than just a couple months ago. Well, I hope you're happy with yourself young man!

BTW there are some really super clean 900s on ther eright now - I mean brand frickin' new looking. 
marshall jcm 900 items - Get great deals on Electric, marshall jcm 800 items on eBay.com!


----------



## Codyjohns

Do you guys know you hit 15,000 post on the dark side.


----------



## MM54

Money... it's a gas... grab that cash with both hands and make a stash...


----------



## drriff

Gotta go take my young man to his music practice - Later for now!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> I just took a quick trip to flea bay to check some 900s - Do you fellas realize what you have done here! Prices are way higher than just a couple months ago. Well, I hope you're happy with yourself young man!
> 
> BTW there are some really super clean 900s on ther eright now - I mean brand frickin' new looking.
> marshall jcm 900 items - Get great deals on Electric, marshall jcm 800 items on eBay.com!



I fucked up LOL......I'm buying one more before it gets worse.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Gotta go take my young man to his music practice - Later for now!



Cheer's DR.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm going for another smoke ....so don't do anything crazy till I get back.


----------



## MM54

I'll go grab my switchblade then.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'll go grab my switchblade then.



Hey Matt did you listen to No Quarter off the album??


----------



## MM54

Nah, I fell asleep sitting on my bed watching TV waiting for my sister to be done, and was woken up by the sound of the top panel of the garage door pretty well falling off the track. By the time I got it put back I really didn't feel like putting an album on. Perhaps tomorrow, I should have time after school.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Nah, I fell asleep sitting on my bed watching TV waiting for my sister to be done, and was woken up by the sound of the top panel of the garage door pretty well falling off the track. By the time I got it put back I really didn't feel like putting an album on. Perhaps tomorrow, I should have time after school.



LOL........the solo in no quarter is beautiful......I have never hear a better or more tasteful solo ever.


----------



## MM54

I shall make an effort to listen to it tomorrow for sure then


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I shall make an effort to listen to it tomorrow for sure then



I found it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okFYLCQtim0[/ame]


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I found it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okFYLCQtim0



WOW! That was great even on these crappy laptop speakers, I can't wait to put it through my stereo right from the vinyl tomorrow 

Maybe my guitar will learn a trick or two listening to it


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> WOW! That was great even on these crappy laptop speakers, I can't wait to put it through my stereo right from the vinyl tomorrow
> 
> Maybe my guitar will learn a trick or two listening to it



I love it .......so many licks in that recording...just beautiful.


----------



## MM54

I've been working on the solo in Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath) recently (although I had to take a couple days off due to finger injury) but I'm having way more trouble with it than I should. Does anyone here happen to know it that wants to make a video of them playing it in which I can see your fretting hand? That'd be great


----------



## mike mike

im back. well i just burned about 10 bucks!!


----------



## tonefreak

you like cats mike?

they make great speed bumps.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> you like cats mike?
> 
> they make great speed bumps.



HEY!!!!


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> you like cats mike?
> 
> they make great speed bumps.



Cats like to smoke pot.


----------



## drriff

And they roll good doobs (when you're not lookin') sneaky fuckers!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Cats like to smoke pot.



Cats taste great. Cat, its whats for dinner


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> HEY!!!!




they fly pretty well off clay pigeon launchers too.



SORRY! lol I had to. 


our neighbors PAID for a cat. all they had to do was walk outside and they could have had 30 of em. free. 


I like kittens. not cats. just kittens.


----------



## tonefreak

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

i keep my pot away from my cats. my mom's sister used to exhale in her cats face when they were teen agers


----------



## mike mike

in case you guys didnt know, i am an iron maiden fanatic, one of my favourite bands, and if anyone is looking for their tone, there isnt much better than the mkiii for plug and play instant maiden tone. sounds just like em


----------



## Codyjohns

I got to stop going to the garage for a smoke I turn my back for one minute and all hell breaks lose.


----------



## eljeffebrown

tonefreak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q






this is for everyone to wipe with!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> this is for everyone to wipe with!



I'll take two rolls please.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I'll take two rolls please.















just in case ya run out!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> in case you guys didnt know, i am an iron maiden fanatic, one of my favourite bands, and if anyone is looking for their tone, there isnt much better than the mkiii for plug and play instant maiden tone. sounds just like em



Do you know one of the guitarist used a 6100 at 1 time?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> just in case ya run out!



Good thing you gave me 4..........I went through 3 already.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you know one of the guitarist used a 6100 at 1 time?



I think that was Smith.??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think that was Smith.??



yes correct. in the 90's, adrian smith ran a 6100, hence i have always kinda wanted one


----------



## eljeffebrown

Buckcherry =



! Here is some



to wipe up the



. Here is a



to blow the smell of



out of this thread!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Buckcherry =
> 
> 
> 
> ! Here is some
> 
> 
> 
> to wipe up the
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is a
> 
> 
> 
> to blow the smell of
> 
> 
> 
> out of this thread!



Carnada what a facebook .


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm afraid to go for a smoke ......


----------



## drriff

Fuck Cherry - I like.
Buckcherry - yeah, not so much.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm afraid to go for a smoke ......



lolololololololol 

thats what the system would want you to be thinking!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> lolololololololol
> 
> thats what the system would want you to be thinking!!



I'm really loving my MKIII these days.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm really loving my MKIII these days.



Join the club. What made you get the mkiii? Did it have anything to do with people on this thread?


----------



## Roadburn

Made an invoice at Dr Tube for a complete refurbish for my JCM900 2100 100W Hi-gain Master Volume MkIII*™
* (what a fucker to type out...).
Retube, recap, cleaning pots, OT swap... you can almost buy a "new" amp for that kind of money.

So, big dillema. Wait untill I got enough cash to get the job done or try and sell it for a different amp.
Choices, choices...


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Join the club. What made you get the mkiii? Did it have anything to do with people on this thread?



It had a lot to do with people on this thread.


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> Made an invoice at Dr Tube for a complete refurbish for my JCM900 2100 100W Hi-gain Master Volume MkIII*™
> * (what a fucker to type out...).
> Retube, recap, cleaning pots, OT swap... you can almost buy a "new" amp for that kind of money.
> 
> So, big dillema. Wait untill I got enough cash to get the job done or try and sell it for a different amp.
> Choices, choices...



Because they sound great and they only made them for two years which makes them rare .........I would keep it and just do a little work to it at a time......do the tubes and then later do the caps....... ect.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike......hows the brain feeling this morning.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike......hows the brain feeling this morning.



Not bad. Yourself? Leaving threads sit for more than an hour without looking at them is a bad idea, agree?


----------



## Codyjohns

Just going to do some practicing soon.


----------



## eljeffebrown

I have come to the conclusion that going outside of this thread is not worth my time, because they are all delusional!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I have come to the conclusion that going outside of this thread is not worth my time, because they are all delusional!



I know.....were talking to a lot of people who haven't got a clue........never stepped on a stage in their life and are going to tell us we know FA......It kills me some of the BS I'm hearing.


----------



## mike mike

I know right!! People who probably don't even know how their amp sounds above three


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I know right!! People who probably don't even know how their amp sounds above three


----------



## Jasper.

I'm going to bed, goodnight. (or maybe goodmorning to the american guys?)


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> I'm going to bed, goodnight. (or maybe goodmorning to the american guys?)



Cheer's Bro.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Cheer's Bro.



Huh? I just got an e-mail because you replied in this thread? well, i'm really of to bed now  

Please play so damn loud today i can hear it here in holland. Maybe i sleep better while hearing the JCM900 tone


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike did you see that guy making a thread about JMP50 which Marshall already remakes and then says Ibanez are shit.LOL


----------



## eljeffebrown

michael rt said:


> mike did you see that guy making a thread about jmp50 which marshall already remakes and then says ibanez are shit.lol



wtf?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> wtf?



Did you see that?? 

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/19541-petition-jmp-50-reissue-you.html


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Did you see that??
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/19541-petition-jmp-50-reissue-you.html



Posted.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Posted.



I should ignore it but I had to through my 2 cents in.


----------



## Codyjohns

Douchenozzle extraordinaire


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Douchenozzle extraordinaire



He is. What a fucking ass. Marshall already makes the head he wants them to make again therefor he gets the moniker "Douchenozzle extraordinaire" Frankie even pointed it out to him, The dumb, ........ dummy!

I think I'm going to point that out, should be fun!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> He is. What a fucking ass. Marshall already makes the head he wants them to make again therefor he gets the moniker "Douchenozzle extraordinaire" Frankie even pointed it out to him, The dumb, ........ dummy!
> 
> I think I'm going to point that out, should be fun!



That's what I was saying before............some people haven't got a clue......that guy is a dickhead.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> That's what I was saying before............some people haven't got a clue......that guy is a dickhead.



No it's not that he's a dickhead, ppl don't listen (or in this case, read), because they are stuck in their own little worlds, caring about themselves. whatever. 

How you doing Mike?  That tutorial was awesome man but tough, it's gonna take me some time to get that one down!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike did you see that guy making a thread about JMP50 which Marshall already remakes and then says Ibanez are shit.LOL



Yeah haha that guy obviously doesnt know what's up!! We know how awesome the pickups and necks are! He can go play whatever. And they make a jmp mastervolume reissue?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> No it's not that he's a dickhead, ppl don't listen (or in this case, read), because they are stuck in their own little worlds, caring about themselves. whatever.
> 
> How you doing Mike?  That tutorial was awesome man but tough, it's gonna take me some time to get that one down!



I'm doing good ..........I got to take my daughter to swimming lessons soon....yah I made the videos a little to hard .........you and mike where the only ones who liked it........I have to go .....I will talk to you guys when I get back tonight


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yeah haha that guy obviously doesnt know what's up!! We know how awesome the pickups and necks are! He can go play whatever. And they make a jmp mastervolume reissue?



Oh shit is the dickhead talking about a 2204 JMP???


----------



## Codyjohns

The guy shows a video because he doesn't know what the amp head is.... but yet makes a petition about a amp head he doesn't know the name of and nobody knows what the fuck it is ......and says Ibanez suck..WTF


----------



## mike mike

Yeah jmp 2204. Another reason he is an idiot, the modern amp for ac/dc would be a 1987x


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> No it's not that he's a dickhead, ppl don't listen (or in this case, read), because they are stuck in their own little worlds, caring about themselves. whatever.
> 
> How you doing Mike?  That tutorial was awesome man but tough, it's gonna take me some time to get that one down!



Thanks a bunch man. Im doing great. How are you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Thanks a bunch man. Im doing great. How are you?



Sorry Mike I answered by mistake .......sorry Jeff......call me RT so I know who it is.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

some people are just idiots.

take today for example I had to run down to a shop in a town about 10 minutes from our shop to pick up some enclosure doors we had to wire up. I get there, ask at the loading dock for our order, nobody has a clue. they've never even heard of the company, so I throw out the name of the guy who was in charge of the order. 'oh yeah... let me go get him."
10 minutes later, 'he's in a meeting, he'll be done in while, but he want's to talk to you, so can you wait in the break room'
sit in the room for 20 minutes, he comes in.

'oh, we decided to do the doors here. your boss was supposed to call me this morning' (HE DID! YOU DIDN'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE, AND NEVER RETURNED THE CALL NUMBSKULL!)
'we haven't called him yet to let him know that we're doing them yet.' (this much I know, or I wouldn't be standing here waisting time)

had he A) returned the call, or B) called my boss and said that we didn't need to worry about it, I wouldn't have wasted an hour sitting around.

oh well. I got to put more miles on the new F350. people are idiots.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Sorry Mike I answered by mistake .......sorry Jeff......call me RT so I know who it is.



Fosho. I redid the post so there's one for you and the other is for jeffe


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi TF ....I got to run ....I will talk to you guys tonight when I get back.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> some people are just idiots.
> 
> take today for example I had to run down to a shop in a town about 10 minutes from our shop to pick up some enclosure doors we had to wire up. I get there, ask at the loading dock for our order, nobody has a clue. they've never even heard of the company, so I throw out the name of the guy who was in charge of the order. 'oh yeah... let me go get him."
> 10 minutes later, 'he's in a meeting, he'll be done in while, but he want's to talk to you, so can you wait in the break room'
> sit in the room for 20 minutes, he comes in.
> 
> 'oh, we decided to do the doors here. your boss was supposed to call me this morning' (HE DID! YOU DIDN'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE, AND NEVER RETURNED THE CALL NUMBSKULL!)
> 'we haven't called him yet to let him know that we're doing them yet.' (this much I know, or I wouldn't be standing here waisting time)
> 
> had he A) returned the call, or B) called my boss and said that we didn't need to worry about it, I wouldn't have wasted an hour sitting around.
> 
> oh well. I got to put more miles on the new F350. people are idiots.



That sucks alot


----------



## tonefreak

I gotta go guys. church tonight. be back l8er


----------



## mike mike

el JEFFE!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good evening fuggers


----------



## eljeffebrown

I cannot fucking win I swear!

jmp 50 reissue


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> el JEFFE!!





longfxukxnhair said:


> Good evening fuggers



sup Mike, Richard!


----------



## mike mike

how we all doing>?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey Jeff & Mike


----------



## mike mike

i just got an EMG 85 neck pickup as a gift from a friend, and i am so confused. shit it wants you to replace pretty much every part in the guitar, how do i leave my bridge pickup in place?


----------



## tonefreak

seems like everybodys in a bad mood today! lol

ah well. it was getting boring around here. bets on who's next to get banned or leave?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> seems like everybodys in a bad mood today! lol
> 
> ah well. it was getting boring around here. bets on who's next to get banned or leave?



Did someone leave or get banned?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did someone leave or get banned?



I don't think someone did.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

What the hell is TF talking about?


----------



## tonefreak

not yet, but with all the arguing happening I have a feeling somebody WILL. 


on the other hand, I haven't seen Adwex around in days.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> not yet, but with all the arguing happening I have a feeling somebody WILL.
> 
> 
> on the other hand, I haven't seen Adwex around in days.



Who is arguing? What am I missing young padawan?


----------



## mike mike

does anybody know about installing an emg into a guitar, but only one of them, and leaving the other pickup stock?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> does anybody know about installing an emg into a guitar, but only one of them, and leaving the other pickup stock?



I'm pretty shore Jeff does.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> does anybody know about installing an emg into a guitar, but only one of them, and leaving the other pickup stock?



No, but if you whistle it I might be able to fake my way thru it.

::snork::


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Who is arguing? What am I missing young padawan?



all the people in the poll threads. 

well I guess that's not an argument. that's just some dimwits trying to fight against people with actuall experience.




WTF is a padawan?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Who is arguing? What am I missing young padawan?



No one is arguing ....there's a dick that started a thread that is being a smart ass and I knock him off his high horse.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> all the people in the poll threads.
> 
> well I guess that's not an argument. that's just some dimwits trying to fight against people with actuall experience.



Thank You............. Agreed


----------



## mike mike

there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
1. must have extensive gigging experience
2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5


----------



## tonefreak

mmm. that would eleminate me.

1: extensive giggin. yes. 
2. 52 3/4 noise complaints. yes. all of them from my parents lol
3. considerable time with amp above 5. nope. too loud for at home when other people are around. even when nobody else is home, it's kinda too loud in a 13x13 room. and it's not very often when nobody else is home.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
> 1. must have extensive gigging experience
> 2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
> 3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5



4. Must be able to change their own strings ........


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> 4. Must be able to change their own strings ........


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> mmm. that would eleminate me.
> 
> 1: extensive giggin. yes.
> 2. 52 3/4 noise complaints. yes. all of them from my parents lol
> 3. considerable time with amp above 5. nope. too loud for at home when other people are around. even when nobody else is home, it's kinda too loud in a 13x13 room. and it's not very often when nobody else is home.



never when people other than a friend re home, all the time at 5 when no one is home. usually though, 4.6 is good, but during gigs im always above 5 or 6. and ALL the time at home. my amp woke up my computer today with the shaking walls


----------



## Bobb

tonefreak said:


> well I guess that's not an argument. that's just some dimwits trying to fight against people with actuall experience.



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## tonefreak

haha


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night guys



Night TF.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> night guys



Sweet dreams tone freak!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you qualify no matter what, so you are in


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sweet dreams tone freak!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you qualify no matter what, so you are in



Do I qualify........I can play smoke on the water.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
> 1. must have extensive gigging experience
> 2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
> 3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5



I have no exp as a gigging guitarist. I have only been playing for 7 yrs. But as a singer, yes. Does that count?


----------



## mike mike

RT: yes of corse!! so brutal!!

LH: yes of course you are awesome. and you know your shit

why am i in charge?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT: yes of corse!! so brutal!!
> 
> LH: yes of course you are awesome. and you know your shit
> 
> why am i in charge?



Because your the one with the bong.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> RT: yes of corse!! so brutal!!
> 
> LH: yes of course you are awesome. and you know your shit
> 
> why am i in charge?



Thanks bro.

I know my dogs shit too. I have to pick it up every week now that my boy moved out.


----------



## Codyjohns

hey what happened to the other ass kicking threads??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> hey what happened to the other ass kicking threads??



conquered by our superiority


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Because your the one with the bong.




+100000


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> conquered by our superiority



Because we're not all here fighting over who's amp is the best .....we are all just having fun.


----------



## Codyjohns

I got to hit the hay brothers.........talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Because we're not all here fighting over who's amp is the best .....we are all just having fun.



that is the reason that we are better!! night RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im out to guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that is the reason that we are better!! night RT



Cheer's Bro.


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
> 1. must have extensive gigging experience
> 2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
> 3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5



That wouldn't work for me either - definitely have the noise complaints and time with the amp above 5, but that was back in the daywhen I was in my teens and didn't give a shit about neighborly relations.

Not much on the gig experience though.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Do I qualify........I can play smoke on the water.



I played and smoked in a jacuzzi once! Does that count?

I think the qualification should be, if you don't know and you see folks with actual experience that *do* know then STFU, listen/read, learn, get along. Then snipe and make smart-ass remarks - it works for me!

Dude with the poll is a jackwagon (to steal an LFH phrase)! 
And that's being nice about it.


----------



## Jasper.

mike mike said:


> there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
> 1. must have extensive gigging experience
> 2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
> 3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5



1. No, i'm a bedroom guitar-hero 
2. No, my dad encourages me  (some complaints from my mom, but not much)
3. Sometimes when my parents aren't home.... 

I'm off, I'm this forum unworthy  

Now i'm gonna play some slash shit, and trying to get his tone out of my JCM900, maybe a JMP50 would be better, but then marshall has to make a reissue first.....


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> there should be a requirement for joining thr forum:
> 1. must have extensive gigging experience
> 2. must have at least 52 3/4 noise complaints
> 3. must have spent considerable time with your amp above 5



That eliminates me too.
1 - Never played a gig (I just turned 16 and I live in an area with very few decent musicans, cmonnnn)
2 - I've only ever had one noise complaint, from my next door neighbour, only after putting my amp on my back porch and cranking it up, so... Nope there.
3 - My practice volume is 2 1/2 - 3, and every week I usually crank it right up... Does that count?


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> I think the qualification should be, if you don't know and you see folks with actual experience that *do* know then STFU, listen/read, learn, get along. Then snipe and make smart-ass remarks - it works for me!
> 
> Dude with the poll is a jackwagon (to steal an LFH phrase)!
> And that's being nice about it.



The guy comes on to the forum for the first time and pisses people off........can't wait to see who he's going to piss off next.


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> I got to hit the hay brothers.........talk to you tomorrow.



Yeah, those hay brothers are nothing but trouble. Heard they use Crate.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> Yeah, those hay brothers are nothing but trouble. Heard they use Crate.


----------



## mike mike

alright everybody fuck it, no requirements, just know what yor talking about jeez


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> alright everybody fuck it, no requirements, just know what yor talking about jeez



Good Morning Sir Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good Morning Sir Mike.



Good morning RT. how's it going?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good morning RT. how's it going?



Very good Bro........and you??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very good Bro........and you??



Pretty nice man. Get to turn in my communist essay today


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Pretty nice man. Get to turn in my communist essay today



Do you think you will get a good mark on it???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Do you think you will get a good mark on it???



Yeah I hope so


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF ....I was just practicing some covers I have to learn.


----------



## Jasper.

mike mike said:


> alright everybody fuck it, no requirements, just know what yor talking about jeez



Yeah!  

@ MichaelRT, nice lesson about the page lick. But it's a little bit confusing for me sometimes. Maybe because englisch isn't my first language. But sometimes you play it a little different? Or you add some notes who are also in the same scale but not in the lick. But i'm gonna try to nail it.


Just changed the strings on my ibanez. from 0.09 to 0.10. The old D-string had little (how do you say that? google translate says dimples?) above every fret. Now i'm starting up my JCM and when it's warm i'm going to play.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Yeah!
> 
> @ MichaelRT, nice lesson about the page lick. But it's a little bit confusing for me sometimes. Maybe because englisch isn't my first language. But sometimes you play it a little different? Or you add some notes who are also in the same scale but not in the lick. But i'm gonna try to nail it.
> 
> 
> Just changed the strings on my ibanez. from 0.09 to 0.10. The old D-string had little (how do you say that? google translate says dimples?) above every fret. Now i'm starting up my JCM and going to play.



Thank's Jasper........I think I'm not good at teaching but I tried my hardest.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Jasper........I think I'm not good at teaching but I tried my hardest.



Ah well, i'm trying to give some tips for a next lesson. Maybe you can do something with it for the next one. Please don't take it personal. 
At least you are an awesome player. 

I'm studying for teacher but i don't think i can do it better.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Ah well, i'm trying to give some tips for a next lesson. Maybe you can do something with it for the next one. Please don't take it personal.
> At least you are an awesome player.
> 
> I'm studying for teacher but i don't think i can do it better.



I don't take it personal Bro.......I thank you for helping me in a nice way.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi fuckers.


----------



## mike mike

yo yo yo

whats everyone up to? im smoking my daily bowl(s)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yo yo yo
> 
> whats everyone up to? im smoking my daily bowl(s)



im tired from work.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> im tired from work.



that sucks. you need some caffine


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that sucks. you need some caffine



I cut that out of my system a few yrs ago.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys ....what's happening........I'm just trying to get my daughter to bed now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT

LOL Good luck with that.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT
> 
> LOL Good luck with that.



OK shes asleep


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> OK shes asleep



Lucky that one of these con-sarn teenagers with a 900 doesn't live next door, eh?


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Lucky that one of these con-sarn teenagers with a 900 doesn't live next door, eh?



I have a 19 year old daughter as well ......talk about headache


----------



## drriff

Yeah, but does she play your (or her) 900s when the younger one is trying to sleep?

(And I sympathize with the teenager syndrome - 14 year old arguing with mom over homework right now and god knows what the 18 year old is doing at college right now!)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Yeah, but does she play your (or her) 900s when the younger one is trying to sleep?
> 
> (And I sympathize with the teenager syndrome - 14 year old arguing with mom over homework right now and god knows what the 18 year old is doing at college right now!)



I know this all to well.


----------



## drriff

Goodness - pathetic old fuckers are we!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Goodness - pathetic old fuckers are we!



::SIGH::
Im gonna need to hit Twin up for Centrum Silver


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know this all to well.



Mine wanted change for a coffee this morning.......I only had a 20 on me and I was not giving her that ........she was freaking out at 6:00am about it ....what a way to start the day.


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> ::SIGH::
> Im gonna need to hit Twin up for Centrum Silver



Better ask from the sidewalk - don't want to get him worked up by steppin' on the lawn!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Mine wanted change for a coffee this morning.......I only had a 20 on me and I was not giving her that ........she was freaking out at 6:00am about it ....what a way to start the day.




Dude, I know your pain. Been there and done that. Now I only have one kid who lives at home. Shes the 13 yr old. She is a female me. FUCK! Im just lucky she hasnt mastered arguing yet. When she does Im in trouble.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Better ask from the sidewalk - don't want to get him worked up by steppin' on the lawn!



If I step on his lawn the Centrum is likely to be 1 of the things he throws at me


----------



## tonefreak

all you guys talking about what a pain your kids are...

jeez I gotta live with a 14 year old sister. MAJOR pita. 

she would be the reason why I haven't been on here since 9 o clock this morning. after i got home from work and ate supper i ran to guitar center and menards, got home at 7:30, and didn't get on the CPU till 9:45.
she was doing 'work'


and she's sick, so she's extra grumpy.

and she has no sense of humor EVER. even less so when she's sick.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> If I step on his lawn the Centrum is likely to be 1 of the things he throws at me



And prunes


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> all you guys talking about what a pain your kids are...
> 
> jeez I gotta live with a 14 year old sister. MAJOR pita.
> 
> she would be the reason why I haven't been on here since 9 o clock this morning. after i got home from work and ate supper i ran to guitar center and menards, got home at 7:30, and didn't get on the CPU till 9:45.
> she was doing 'work'
> 
> 
> and she's sick, so she's extra grumpy.
> 
> and she has no sense of humor EVER. even less so when she's sick.



My kids arent a pain. They just stress me out now and again. As all kids do. I love them so much. I couldnt imagine not having them in my life.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> And prunes



He shoots those and you dont want to know from where.


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> he shoots those and you dont want to know from where.



No, no I don't want to know from where!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> No, no I don't want to know from where!



He lays on his back and spreads his crack.......


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> He shoots those and you dont want to know from where.



That would be a awful site..........I guess thats one way to keep people off the lawn.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> My kids arent a pain. They just stress me out now and again. As all kids do. I love them so much. I couldnt imagine not having them in my life.



that's why their kids and not sisters.

I can't immagine not having my sister in my life either.

wait.



yes I can




peace and quiet broken only by Marshally goodness. and motor sounds. and gun shots. and not rap.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> that's why their kids and not sisters.
> 
> I can't immagine not having my sister in my life either.
> 
> wait.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace and quiet broken only by Marshally goodness. and motor sounds. and gun shots. and not rap.



You forgot to add the sound bits of JB that you listen to


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> My kids arent a pain. They just stress me out now and again. As all kids do. I love them so much. I couldnt imagine not having them in my life.



So true bro.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> You forgot to add the sound bits of JB that you listen to




HUSH!


lol.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> So true bro.



To insanity


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> that's why their kids and not sisters.
> 
> I can't immagine not having my sister in my life either.
> 
> wait.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace and quiet broken only by Marshally goodness. and motor sounds. and gun shots. and not rap.



You love your sister and that is very cool.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> To insanity



Yah that too.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> You love your sister and that is very cool.




yeah I do.


it would get pretty boring around here with nobody to pick on. even I'll admit that.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah I do.
> 
> 
> it would get pretty boring around here with nobody to pick on. even I'll admit that.



I hope you have more then one bathroom in the house.........I never see my bathroom with girls in the house.......it's backyard for me half the time.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> That would be a awful site..........I guess thats one way to keep people off the lawn.



And keep it fertilized at the same time!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> And keep it fertilized at the same time!


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I hope you have more then one bathroom in the house.........I never see my bathroom with girls in the house.......it's backyard for me half the time.




the only other bathroom is my parents. 

mornings are a bear. she gets up a full 45 minutes before I do so that when I get up, I can get right into the shower.

I see no sense in getting up and waiting around for a half n hour while she dallies in the bathroom when I could be sleeping for a while longer.


----------



## tonefreak

we do have another one in the basement, but it's just a room with a vanity, not toilet or sink or lights or mirror or nothing yet,

when we finished the basement, Originally there was going to be a 3rd room set up as a bedroom down there for me, but the layout with where the windows are just didn't work to have a music room, family room AND bedroom and still have room for storage.


----------



## mike mike

*fucking giants!!!*


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> the only other bathroom is my parents.
> 
> mornings are a bear. she gets up a full 45 minutes before I do so that when I get up, I can get right into the shower.
> 
> I see no sense in getting up and waiting around for a half n hour while she dallies in the bathroom when I could be sleeping for a while longer.



And then you go in after them and what a fucking mess ....underwear ,pantyhose and makeup all over the place hair in the sink.....I would just sooner go in the backyard......its much cleaner.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> *fucking giants!!!*



4 to 2


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> And then you go in after them and what a fucking mess ....underwear ,pantyhose and makeup all over the place hair in the sink.....I would just sooner go in the backyard......its much cleaner.



exactly. 

i mean cmon. women complain about men being pigs, and leaving underwear laying around, but REALLY? i only leave my underwear laying in MY room.

not the bathroom.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> And then you go in after them and what a fucking mess ....underwear ,pantyhose and makeup all over the place hair in the sink.....I would just sooner go in the backyard......its much cleaner.



sounds like what steven tyler's mom went through


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> 4 to 2



i know  alot of time i wasted on that game. o well, hopefully we win one more


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> exactly.
> 
> i mean cmon. women complain about men being pigs, and leaving underwear laying around, but REALLY? i only leave my underwear laying in MY room.
> 
> not the bathroom.



Exactly  women are bad for that.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL MIKE!


A+ Michael. can't live with em, can't live without 'em.

night guys.


----------



## mike mike

night TF


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> LOL MIKE!
> 
> 
> A+ Michael. can't live with em, can't live without 'em.
> 
> night guys.



Cheer's Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Night guys



Night LH


----------



## mike mike

im bored. im out guys later as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> im bored. im out guys later as well.



Later Bro.......have one for me.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> im bored. im out guys later as well.



Here's one for you Mike 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKXpN4n-zKg[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Here's one for you Mike
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKXpN4n-zKg



+100  Greg Howe is a beast


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys!



Mornin Mike ,TF


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> +100  Greg Howe is a beast



A friend of mine who is a drummer sent me a different video of Greg Howe and said his playing reminded him of me .......I said I wish I could play like him......I love Greg Howe's playing.


----------



## mike mike

So back to the actual topic of 900's, why do the effect loop level trim pots have the highest output in the middle?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> So back to the actual topic of 900's, why do the effect loop level trim pots have the highest output in the middle?



That is a very good question ..........it's so weird how it's does it in all the 900's ......it doesn't make sense why it would do that.


----------



## MM54

This is a public service announcement to remind you to check the cartridge load when listening to albums.

I put Animals (Pink Floyd) on and it sounded like SHIT. I thought there must have been something wrong with the album itself (I've not listened to it for a long time, plus all my albums were bought new in the 70's and have been in service since). I was ready to take it off and I glanced down at the preamp - my loading was on 50kohms and 300pF! I said 'What the hell' and put it back on 100 ohms and 150pF. Surface noise was all gone, and it sounds great again.

Not sure how or when it got changed.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> This is a public service announcement to remind you to check the cartridge load when listening to albums.
> 
> I put Animals (Pink Floyd) on and it sounded like SHIT. I thought there must have been something wrong with the album itself (I've not listened to it for a long time, plus all my albums were bought new in the 70's and have been in service since). I was ready to take it off and I glanced down at the preamp - my loading was on 50kohms and 300pF! I said 'What the hell' and put it back on 100 ohms and 150pF. Surface noise was all gone, and it sounds great again.
> 
> Not sure how or when it got changed.



That is the best album Pink Floyd ever recorded IMO........I love Dogs.........what a masterpiece.


----------



## eljeffebrown

So I'm gonna have some cool vid for you guys tomorrow or Sun when ever i can get it potsed. I have taken My 900 home from my band because they have beatin the shit out of it in less than 4 months (packing it in and out of trucks and clubs). I have been reduced to playing through a Mesa S.O.B 100 watt head. I have been running a Boss DS-1 into it but that pedal just sounds like ass so I've been trying to come up with a better distortion for it and I think I have. My little MG10 has a line out on it so I thought why not use it as a preamp. I did a test run with it here at home today through my SS power amp and it sounds killer. I'm taking it to practice tomorrow to run through the Mesa, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> So I'm gonna have some cool vid for you guys tomorrow or Sun when ever i can get it potsed. I have taken My 900 home from my band because they have beatin the shit out of it in less than 4 months (packing it in and out of trucks and clubs). I have been reduced to playing through a Mesa S.O.B 100 watt head. I have been running a Boss DS-1 into it but that pedal just sounds like ass so I've been trying to come up with a better distortion for it and I think I have. My little MG10 has a line out on it so I thought why not use it as a preamp. I did a test run with it here at home today through my SS power amp and it sounds killer. I'm taking it to practice tomorrow to run through the Mesa, we'll see how it goes.



Mesa  that sucks..... but the MG with it should give you a heavy sound.....you should see my heads.........just mangled to shit......I have a practice at 8:00pm tonight (it's 6:00 right now) I'm hoping to bring the 4100DR home tonight so I can practice with it ........Love that amp head......I'm going to buy my bass player 4100 so I can have one at home and keep it for damage.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


that sucks Jeffe. MG through Mesa.

could it get any worse?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> 
> that sucks Jeffe. MG through Mesa.
> 
> could it get any worse?



Hey TF


----------



## mike mike

Mesa's don't suck, they just aren't amazing. The dual rectifier has it's place in metal core like the black dahlia murder very well. But for anything else it's compressed and ugly sounding. It seems that every sell out band uses a Mesa though. I'd play a JVM Or a 900 any day over mesa


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Mesa's don't suck, they just aren't amazing. The dual rectifier has it's place in metal core like the black dahlia murder very well. But for anything else it's compressed and ugly sounding. It seems that every sell out band uses a Mesa though. I'd play a JVM Or a 900 any day over mesa



Good point Mike..........I have to go to rehearsal .....catch you guys later.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up guys


----------



## mike mike

hey LH. not much man, i hate depression


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey LH. not much man, i hate depression



Then let it go bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Then let it go bro



i live in a borderline abusive house hold. that is the only reason i smoke. to escape what i have to face every day.


----------



## tonefreak

how old are you mike?

sorry to hear about your situation bro


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i live in a borderline abusive house hold. that is the only reason i smoke. to escape what i have to face every day.



I grew up as an abused child. I know what its like. Keep your head up! Its not fair what you are going thru but only you can get yourself thru it.


----------



## mike mike

thanks LH.

and im 16, TF


----------



## Codyjohns

I hear your having a hard go of things........one thing to remember is that trials in are life's is what makes us stronger and what shapes us into the person that will do great things in their life......this will pass in time and you will move forward to better and greater things ........set goals in your life and follow your heart.


----------



## tonefreak

i'm heading to bed
night guys


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Mesa  that sucks..... but the MG with it should give you a heavy sound.....you should see my heads.........just mangled to shit......I have a practice at 8:00pm tonight (it's 6:00 right now) I'm hoping to bring the 4100DR home tonight so I can practice with it ........Love that amp head......I'm going to buy my bass player 4100 so I can have one at home and keep it for damage.





tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> 
> that sucks Jeffe. MG through Mesa.
> 
> could it get any worse?





mike mike said:


> Mesa's don't suck, they just aren't amazing. The dual rectifier has it's place in metal core like the black dahlia murder very well. But for anything else it's compressed and ugly sounding. It seems that every sell out band uses a Mesa though. I'd play a JVM Or a 900 any day over mesa



Yea this one isn't too bad. It used to be mine, this is one of the loudest heads I've ever heard, no lie. They were made in the early 80's, the one i'm using was made in '83, they go for about $650-$1800, depending on the condition.

Mesa Boogie S.O.B. 60/100w switchable head












mike mike said:


> i live in a borderline abusive house hold. that is the only reason i smoke. to escape what i have to face every day.



Hey Mike I'm so sorry to hear about this, any way I can help you let me know man!!


----------



## Codyjohns

I owned a Mesa Stiletto Trident 150w .......the loudest amp with el34's in it on the plant earth ......this amp head would make your ear lobes flap LOL.........but I couldn't get tone out of it to save my life. Jeff that amp head in the pix look's like a good one for tone but theirs not much gain on tap I would bet ..........probably a good platform to work from and loud as hell.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Jeff that amp head in the pix look's like a good one for tone but theirs not much gain on tap I would bet ..........probably a good platform to work from and loud as hell.



Exactly! This was Mesa's answer to the JCM800 2203 in a nutshell.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Exactly! This was Mesa's answer to the JCM800 2203 in a nutshell.



You had said before that you didn't like the DS-1......I agree....that pedal is Crap........like the SD-1... it's not bad.....they work great with the JCM800's and would probably work great with the Mesa you are using.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning LH.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys.



Hi Mike ......what's new.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hi Mike ......what's new.



Not much bro. Hopefully I'd like to make a new video today


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Not much bro. Hopefully I'd like to make a new video today



When you do a video post them on this thread......I enjoy your video's and I know other do to.


----------



## tonefreak

mornin dudes!

I HATE RAIN!


----------



## mike mike

hi TF


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin dudes!
> 
> I HATE RAIN!



Hi TF..........I'm just on my way to the pumpkin patch ....my 6 year old love it.


----------



## tonefreak

we got our pumpkins a couple of weeks ago! they were on sale for a buck each at the groshery store. were planning on carving tonight.

hopefully we'll pull out the old jigsaw again this year. it's a lot quicker then a kitchen knife.


----------



## mike mike

sounds fun. we dont do that  haha


----------



## tonefreak

one year after haloween, me and a buddy went and bought like 5 pumpkins that were on sale for 25 cents each, cut a small hole in the top of them, put gasoline in them and a long fuse (read, gas soaked string), lit the fuse and ran.

instant KABANG! a couple of them had like... flame jets coming out of the hole we cut in, and i think 2 actually blew up. pretty cheap fun way to fill an afternoon. cleaning up pumpkin guts from all over his yard.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> one year after haloween, me and a buddy went and bought like 5 pumpkins that were on sale for 25 cents each, cut a small hole in the top of them, put gasoline in them and a long fuse (read, gas soaked string), lit the fuse and ran.
> 
> instant KABANG! a couple of them had like... flame jets coming out of the hole we cut in, and i think 2 actually blew up. pretty cheap fun way to fill an afternoon. cleaning up pumpkin guts from all over his yard.



nice bro!! last year i put these M80 thingys into pumpkins, however, they didnt reall do much to the pumpkin


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT & Mike


----------



## mike mike

hey lh how's the mornin?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> nice bro!! last year i put these M80 thingys into pumpkins, however, they didnt reall do much to the pumpkin




yeah me and the other guitarist in my band are pyros. we have skipped from bug spray and axe, right over lighter fluid to straight gasoline. 

another fun thing to do is take soda cans (sealed, with soda in them...), I prefer diet, cause I hate drinking the stuff, get a really hot fire, and then set the can in the hottest part, standing up. 

10 or 15 seconds later, the top will pop, and you get a jet of boiling soda straight up in the air. we had a couple this summer that went 10 or 15 feet high.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah me and the other guitarist in my band are pyros. we have skipped from bug spray and axe, right over lighter fluid to straight gasoline.
> 
> another fun thing to do is take soda cans (sealed, with soda in them...), I prefer diet, cause I hate drinking the stuff, get a really hot fire, and then set the can in the hottest part, standing up.
> 
> 10 or 15 seconds later, the top will pop, and you get a jet of boiling soda straight up in the air. we had a couple this summer that went 10 or 15 feet high.



i did that when i was twelve with a blow torch on top of the can when no one was home for like 6 hours. actuall the loud pop and split happened, but the juice stayed inside, and i drank it


----------



## mike mike

this tone, this music(the last good metal core) is what i feel the mesa boogie dual rectifier does the best. i was in a band like this(and im starting a side project), there would be no better amp than a pre 2010 dual rec 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTr1d_S_Ak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTr1d_S_Ak[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey lh how's the mornin?



Feeling better today bro?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Feeling better today bro?



Eh nothing really changes but yeah im fine. Better when I hop on here with all you guys


----------



## mike mike

here is everybody? hi guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Eh nothing really changes but yeah im fine. Better when I hop on here with all you guys



Thats good to hear


----------



## tonefreak

ATTITUDE COUNTS!


the shit hit the fan here earlier... somebody got her panties in a bundle over something that could have easily been worked out, and let her attitude get the best of her.

I wont name anybody but she's younger then me and I only got one sibling. so you do the math.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> ATTITUDE COUNTS!
> 
> 
> the shit hit the fan here earlier... somebody got her panties in a bundle over something that could have easily been worked out, and let her attitude get the best of her.
> 
> I wont name anybody but she's younger then me and I only got one sibling. so you do the math.



 Youre lucky she didnt kick your ass.


----------



## tonefreak

i stayed out of that one. that was between her and mom and dad.


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> i stayed out of that one. that was between her and mom and dad.



Even a fool is considered wise when opens not his mouth.
Smart choice.


----------



## tonefreak

now if she'd learn that, she'd get in a lot less trouble.

night guys


----------



## mike mike

This was the worst day Ive had for along time, but then the giants won


----------



## mike mike

filmed a little bit of metal core improv earler with my 6505+ cranked. i must admit it sounds sexy, agree?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eElTq9CTlw4]YouTube - Peavey 6505+ 112[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> even a fool is considered wise when opens not his mouth.
> Smart choice.



+1000000


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> filmed a little bit of metal core improv earler with my 6505+ cranked. i must admit it sounds sexy, agree?
> 
> YouTube - Peavey 6505+ 112



I like the 6505+. It is on my list of amps that I want. Nicely done Mike


----------



## Adrian R

eljeffebrown said:


> Here ya go, a HQ recording of my head.
> 
> No effects AT ALL in front of the head. Just Guitar, Cord, Head, Cab. No mastering, No pre or post EQ. The only thing that has any EQ on it is the drums.
> 
> Guitar: ESP LTD Viper 400 W EMG 81
> Cord: Monster Cable "Good"
> Mic: Audio 2000
> Cab 1983 Carvin top loaded W
> Sheffield 75 watters.
> Recording Software: Adobe Audition 3.0
> 
> http://eyecon.netdojo.com/songs/marshall.mp3



KICK ASS DUDE!!  And yea, I can tell the amp is totally unaided..still sounds kick ass though man...I bet you like the new Accept release eh??


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I like the 6505+. It is on my list of amps that I want. Nicely done Mike



thanks man. that is one amp you have to crank more thatn any other i have played. it sounds terrible in two situations:

1. the loop mod is not in place
2. the master is below 4


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> thanks man. that is one amp you have to crank more thatn any other i have played. it sounds terrible in two situations:
> 
> 1. the loop mod is not in place
> 2. the master is below 4



Today I have been looking at the EVH 5150III. Looks and sounds like a wicked amp.


----------



## mike mike

Have you played it? That thing has EIGHT preamp tubes. *EIGHT!!!*


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> filmed a little bit of metal core improv earler with my 6505+ cranked. i must admit it sounds sexy, agree?
> 
> YouTube - Peavey 6505+ 112



Dude, I liked it - that little friggin amp has a cool vibe goin' on (more than what I would have thought, not knowing what it is).


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Have you played it? That thing has EIGHT preamp tubes. *EIGHT!!!*



I know. A total of 12 tubes. Fucking monster. There isnt 1 locally that I can play. I would love to put it thru its paces before I buy one


----------



## Bloodrock

mike mike said:


> filmed a little bit of metal core improv earler with my 6505+ cranked. i must admit it sounds sexy, agree?
> 
> YouTube - Peavey 6505+ 112



The secret to 6505's it to put an MXR 10-band in the loop set to a very slight "frowny" face setting. I don't know what is is about that particular EQ but it makes the 6505+ sound like you removed a pillow from in front of your cab and adds more gain and tightens up the low end big time! I've been shopping for a 6505 since my bro borrowed my MXR to use with his. Most amazing tone improvement from an EQ ever!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Bloodrock said:


> The secret to 6505's it to put an MXR 10-band in the loop set to a very slight "frowny" face setting. I don't know what is is about that particular EQ but it makes the 6505+ sound like you removed a pillow from in front of your cab and adds more gain and tightens up the low end big time! I've been shopping for a 6505 since my bro borrowed my MXR to use with his. Most amazing tone improvement from an EQ ever!



The MXR10 is an awesome product.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi guys


----------



## MM54

Hey Michael


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey Michael



Hi Matt


----------



## mike mike

Bloodrock said:


> The secret to 6505's it to put an MXR 10-band in the loop set to a very slight "frowny" face setting. I don't know what is is about that particular EQ but it makes the 6505+ sound like you removed a pillow from in front of your cab and adds more gain and tightens up the low end big time! I've been shopping for a 6505 since my bro borrowed my MXR to use with his. Most amazing tone improvement from an EQ ever!



Huh. For me, just putting a patch cable in the loop and cranking the master does that for me. Either way your way probably sounds awesome, but I love what I'm getting out of it alot. :Cheers:


----------



## mike mike

Michael how are you????


----------



## MM54

Did I mention it over here yet? I got accepted at Penn State for Electrical Engineering


----------



## Codyjohns

Just a few week's ago I brought my 4100 DR over to my friends house ........I drop my head on top of his 1979 JMP 2203 .....we played a LP through them ........I'm telling you the truth ......my friend Gary can back it up to .......the two amp heads sound the same.....just the DR has more gain ...the same sound ....the same tone........NO SHIT. My friend Gary and myself were surprised.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Just a few week's ago I brought my 4100 DR over to my friends house ........I drop my head on top of his 1979 JMP 2203 .....we played a LP through them ........I'm telling you the truth ......my friend Gary can back it up to .......the two amp heads sound the same.....just the DR has more gain ...the same sound ....the same tone........NO SHIT. My friend Gary and myself were surprised.



Nice! And people say they're crap


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Nice! And people say they're crap



I know.......I'm going to ask my friend Gary if I can make a video of this the next time I visit ......to show people that don't believe it.


----------



## drriff

MM54 said:


> Did I mention it over here yet? I got accepted at Penn State for Electrical Engineering



MM Congratulations - that is a great university and a great engineering program. My son is in the engineering program out here on the West Coast at Cal Poly Pomona.

I worked with a gal who went to Penn State and she helped me in my professional career immensely. (I also got to see them beat the shit out of the Oregon Ducks in the Rose bowl years ago. That was a blast as we were right in the middle of the Penn state crowd. What a fun group of people.)


----------



## mike mike

That's crazy RT! And congratulations matt!!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Did I mention it over here yet? I got accepted at Penn State for Electrical Engineering


----------



## mike mike

RT, does the DR or the Mkiii sound closer to the 2204? I would have thought it would have been the mkiii


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Did I mention it over here yet? I got accepted at Penn State for Electrical Engineering


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT, does the DR or the Mkiii sound closer to the 2204? I would have thought it would have been the mkiii



I don't know about a 2204........I played the JMP 2203 and my 2100 MKIII does not sound like it but my DR does .......it's weird......I'm thinking the MKIII's have a sound of their own.


----------



## Codyjohns

The reason I brought this up is because I was just talking on the phone an hour ago about it with my friend Gary and we both agreed how surprising it was.


----------



## MM54

Thanks guys!


----------



## drriff

MM54 said:


> Thanks guys!



You earned it, son. Now study hard and make us Proud!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT



Hi LH


----------



## mike mike

how is everyone??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> how is everyone??



Im alive bro. Lower back pain is keeping me down today


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im alive bro. Lower back pain is keeping me down today



I have to go for needles in my back on Tuesday.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I have to go for needles in my back on Tuesday.



 OUCH!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> OUCH!!



x1000 .........I hate the needles.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> x1000 .........I hate the needles.



To take your mind off of it you should do a video of your dual reverb downtuned with riffs in the style of the ones in my peavey video  nahh haha do what ever you want. Just kidding haha


----------



## longfxukxnhair

michael rt said:


> i have to go for needles in my back on tuesday.



ugh!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> To take your mind off of it you should do a video of your dual reverb downtuned with riffs in the style of the ones in my peavey video  nahh haha do what ever you want. Just kidding haha



I will do a downtuned video with the DR soon ...........I just have to bring the amp head home with me next jam.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I will do a downtuned video with the DR soon ...........I just have to bring the amp head home with me next jam.



THANKS!! sweet. your getting the second one soon huh? is it EL34 of 5881?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> THANKS!! sweet. your getting the second one soon huh? is it EL34 of 5881?



Yah it's mine now .....I'm using it now and it's a 1993 4100 DR EL34's ......I will pay him in full next month .......I should put it in my sig.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH........the JVM410 is the best amp out of all the new ones......if you buy one you will be very happy ...trust me.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

900's get no love. It's like a lot of tech's don't even wanna touch them or they say "why bother?"

Some people are so one dimensional and can't see potential in things.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH........the JVM410 is the best amp out of all the new ones......if you buy one you will be very happy ...trust me.



I am working on it bro. Marshall Mann is going to take a look at it tomorrow for me. I am dying of GAS for this amp. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Cant wait cant wait cant wait cant wait


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> 900's get no love. It's like a lot of tech's don't even wanna touch them or they say "why bother?"
> 
> Some people are so one dimensional and can't see potential in things.



I think a lot of people are just starting to realize that they are very good amp heads and people are wanting that 90's tone they have.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> I think a lot of people are just starting to realize that they are very good amp heads and people are wanting that 90's tone they have.



Some 90's albums had real good tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am working on it bro. Marshall Mann is going to take a look at it tomorrow for me. I am dying of GAS for this amp. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Cant wait cant wait cant wait cant wait



I think Satriani is using one right now..........I tried one at the music store and it kicked ass.


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> Some 90's albums had real good tone.



Big time.  Steve Vai used one in 1993.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think Satriani is using one right now..........I tried one at the music store and it kicked ass.



Yep, Joe switched over. And we know he loves the 6100 to this day


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yep, Joe switched over. And we know he loves the 6100 to this day



Some of the tones he got with the 6100 was beautiful.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good night guys .........I'm off to bed.


----------



## mike mike

ahh the JVM410h is one of the best marshalls i have ever played. it got me in trouble at a guitar store, that just shows how awesome it is!!


----------



## diesect20022000

Michael RT said:


> I have to go for needles in my back on Tuesday.



damn man! I have a perminant scrip for pain meds for back,leg and stomach pain from nerve damage and pancreatitis. I know how it be mang.


----------



## diesect20022000

mike mike said:


> ahh the JVM410h is one of the best marshalls i have ever played. it got me in trouble at a guitar store, that just shows how awesome it is!!



play stairway to heaven. They LOVE that at guitar shops!


----------



## Codyjohns

diesect20022000 said:


> damn man! I have a perminant scrip for pain meds for back,leg and stomach pain from nerve damage and pancreatitis. I know how it be mang.



Some guy ran a red light and almost kill me ........my neck and lower back is fucked...... nerve damage and pinch nerves........I go for surgery on my knee in Nov. pain meds are my friend big time.


----------



## Codyjohns

and love B.O.C.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Buck Dharma is Frigging awesome.

Cities on Flame....WITH ROCK 'N ROLL.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Buck Dharma is Frigging awesome.
> 
> Cities on Flame....WITH ROCK 'N ROLL.
> 
> TWIN



x100 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w6MG4XJ0_k&feature=related]YouTube - Cities on Flame with Rock and Roll - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

I saw them a couple of Summers ago at a free concert for Warren Michigan's Anniversary. They were Great. They have this Bass Player now Rudy Sarzo from Whitesnake (and others) that is UN FUCKING BELIEVEABLE. He did a solo break at least 5 minutes long. He is as good on Bass, if not better, than Buck is on Guitar.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW3iNS0jxNg[/ame] Solo starts about 1:33

No Shit.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I saw them a couple of Summers ago at a free concert for Warren Michigan's Anniversary. They were Great. They have this Bass Player now Rudy Sarzo from Whitesnake (and others) that is UN FUCKING BELIEVEABLE. He did a solo break at least 5 minutes long. He is as good on Bass, if not better, than Buck is on Guitar.
> 
> YouTube - Rudy Sarzo (Of Blue Oyster Cult) Bass Solo Solo starts about 1:33
> 
> No Shit.
> 
> TWIN



Sarzo picked a great band to play with and he's still got it......one of the great's on bass.


----------



## mike mike

Good monin RT and Twin


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

crazy day yesterday! 

PACKERS FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi Mike and TF.


----------



## mike mike

Good afternoon forumers. Just wondering if anyone has noticed how godly the tone is on Mastodon's last two albums.


----------



## tonefreak

there's a 900 4100 dr at the local music shop for $1250

and a TSL 100 for 1150




I think the local shop is nuts.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> there's a 900 4100 dr at the local music shop for $1250
> 
> and a TSL 100 for 1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the local shop is nuts.



What color is the sky in their fucking world?


----------



## tonefreak

i have NO idea... their guitar prices are reasonable, but their amp prices, used and new are OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## mike mike

lol yes!! resale value= win in their world!! whats a Mkiii worth to them ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i have NO idea... their guitar prices are reasonable, but their amp prices, used and new are OUTRAGEOUS.



Do they have a web site? Ill fuck with them on their prices


----------



## tonefreak

who knows. 


they know nothing in that shop, they're employee turnover rate is outrageous, they've got an entirly new set of people working in there every other month. 

they carry a good selection of guitar parts, hardware and such, which is nice, when I need something small I can just run there instead of running all the way to GC to get it.


----------



## tonefreak

Island Music Neenah WI -Your Music Education Center in the Fox Valley-


----------



## tonefreak

if you click on the 'shop pre owned' tab, and then amps, they have the Marshalls listed.

or at least the TSL

I don't see the 900 there...


----------



## mike mike

the tsl half stack is not a bad price at all


----------



## tonefreak

that's what it says on the website, but in the store they have separate price tags on the head and cab. I can't remember what they had for price on the cab it's sitting on, but the head was tagged as 1195 or whatever.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> the tsl half stack is not a bad price at all



Way over priced. A TSL 100 is worth at best $700 and you can get a 1960 cab for an avg of $300. I got my cab for $240


----------



## Codyjohns

Talk about over priced 1200.00 for a DR.....


----------



## mike mike

idk what you guys are talking about!! that price is win!! retailers finally realized what they are worth in the owners hearsts


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> idk what you guys are talking about!! that price is win!! retailers finally realized what they are worth in the owners hearsts



The only problem is that I'm going to get blamed for the high prices.


----------



## Jesstaa

Lets hope you haven't affected the price in Australia yet, they're bad enough as it is, and I could use a few more 900's.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Lets hope you haven't affected the price in Australia yet, they're bad enough as it is, and I could use a few more 900's.



I love the DR's so much I have two now.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I love the DR's so much I have two now.



I think I'm satisfied with one, but I'd love a MKIII and an SL-X.
100watters, of course.


----------



## MM54

Yeah, seriously. I need a MkIII and SL-X before the prices skyrocket.

Edit: Damnit Jesse! Stop posting faster than me.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I think I'm satisfied with one, but I'd love a MKIII and an SL-X.
> 100watters, of course.



Judging by the music you play the SL-X will do it for you........tons of gain in those baby's.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have the MKIII ....now all I need is the SL-X.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I have the MKIII ....now all I need is the SL-X.



You need a 6100 bro. A hot amp to go with that hot Charger.


----------



## Jesstaa

I don't actually use all that much gain, I just use hotter pickups, and play really fucking hard.
Although if I had the gain I know I'd use it. Provided it isn't all muddy and messy.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You need a 6100 bro. A hot amp to go with that hot Charger.



I do love the 6100's ......I have to find one with EL34's....I think 92's and 93's have them.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I do love the 6100's ......I have to find one with EL34's....I think 92's and 93's have them.



You could get the LM and do the conversion.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I don't actually use all that much gain, I just use hotter pickups, and play really fucking hard.
> Although if I had the gain I know I'd use it. Provided it isn't all muddy and messy.



Hot pickups and heavy strings and your good to go. SL-X


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You could get the LM and do the conversion.



Yah the 6100 lead mod is the way to go for sure.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I am (eagerly) awaiting MANNS report on that JVM. Driving me crazy. LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am (eagerly) awaiting MANNS report on that JVM. Driving me crazy. LOL



I don't know if you seen my posts I did earlier but I highly recommend the JVM410h.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I don't know if you seen my posts I did earlier but I highly recommend the JVM410h.



I saw it. Thats why I posted in here how I am on pins and needles waiting.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I saw it. Thats why I posted in here how I am on pins and needles waiting.



Let me know how it goes ......I hope it works out.


----------



## mike mike

Take it from me LH, the JVM is fucking amazing


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Let me know how it goes ......I hope it works out.



I just need to remember to keep breathing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Take it from me LH, the JVM is fucking amazing



Im sure they are. The asking price is $999. Im going for $925 shipped.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sure they are. The asking price is $999. Im going for $925 shipped.



That is a good price


----------



## Jesstaa

Just took a new recording of my 900, trying to do Sanitarium (Metallica), playing is horrible, but the tone is very fucking 80s, balls to the wall flat out overdrive, sounds great.
I may post it, but my playing is beyond horrible.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Just took a new recording of my 900, trying to do Sanitarium (Metallica), playing is horrible, but the tone is very fucking 80s, balls to the wall flat out overdrive, sounds great.
> I may post it, but my playing is beyond horrible.



Please feel free to post videos or audio any time bro ......that go for all.....we are all friends..... not here to judge any ones playing.


----------



## Jesstaa

Sanitarium

Do yourself a favour and skip past the clean parts, the shitty mic doesn't do it any justice, and my timing is way off, so it's no fun to listen to.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That is a good price



Marshall Mann gave me the report. Good amp at a good price. I made me offer of $925 out the door. Salesman is going to call me back


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Sanitarium
> 
> Do yourself a favour and skip past the clean parts, the shitty mic doesn't do it any justice, and my timing is way off, so it's no fun to listen to.



Cool Bro........I love the sound of a DR.......are you plugged straight into the head??


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Marshall Mann gave me the report. Good amp at a good price. I made me offer of $925 out the door. Salesman is going to call me back



Very cool try not to sweat to much.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Very cool try not to sweat to much.



Its all on them now. If they want my money this is what they must do. Either way I win.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its all on them now. If they want my money this is what they must do. Either way I win.



Yah I know what your saying.......that's a good way to look at....I agree.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Cool Bro........I love the sound of a DR.......are you plugged straight into the head??



Yeah man, the only thing not 100% stock about the whole set up is I'm jumping the loop.

I'm really loving the TAD 6L6 Black plates, make the amp so fucking punchy.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Yeah man, the only thing not 100% stock about the whole set up is I'm jumping the loop.
> 
> I'm really loving the TAD 6L6 Black plates, make the amp so fucking punchy.



Yah I was going to mention the attack ....very punchy ....great for leads as well.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Yah I was going to mention the attack ....very punchy ....great for leads as well.



I can't wait to get it all fixed up, there's something wrong with it at the moment, gonna take it to the shop to get completely fixed soon. Then it will kick some absolute serious ass.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I can't wait to get it all fixed up, there's something wrong with it at the moment, gonna take it to the shop to get completely fixed soon. Then it will kick some absolute serious ass.



You should join a band .....I love playing in bands ...what a fucking blast it is .....I think you would love it too.


----------



## Codyjohns

Well time to crash for me....night guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

GC has declined my offer of $925. They want $1126 for the amp, shipping and tax. I said no thx. On to plan B


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> You should join a band .....I love playing in bands ...what a fucking blast it is .....I think you would love it too.



There's no bands to join/no people to start bands with round here, which sucks ass. All I really wanna do is play in a band. I have absolutely no drive or motivation for anything other than playing music, but I just don't get the chance.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Starting to save for the Zakk JCM800 I don't give a shit how long before it comes out I'm buying it! That head is BEASTLY!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Starting to save for the Zakk JCM800 I don't give a shit how long before it comes out I'm buying it! That head is BEASTLY!



How much?


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> The only problem is that I'm going to get blamed for the high prices.



I thought I already _did_ blame you in this thread a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> How much?



I sure $1500+ I don't care have your seen it, the thing looks AWESOME? and it's basically a modified JCM800.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> I sure $1500+ I don't care have your seen it, the thing looks AWESOME? and it's basically a modified JCM800.



I like the cab design. If they made the cab metal flat balk it would be a win. And that's cool, not that much. Probably less than the amps I lust after


----------



## Roadburn

eljeffebrown said:


> I sure $1500+ I don't care have your seen it, the thing looks AWESOME? and it's basically a modified JCM800.



You already have a 900 Jeffe...


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> GC has declined my offer of $925. They want $1126 for the amp, shipping and tax. I said no thx. On to plan B



Sorry to hear that......what's plan B ??


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I sure $1500+ I don't care have your seen it, the thing looks AWESOME? and it's basically a modified JCM800.



Nice looking amp......I would love to try one.....it's got to sound better then the 2203kk I had.......it look's better that's for sure.


----------



## mike mike

mornin guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> mornin guys.



Good morning Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Today is a Tuesday, which means I probably get the house to myself tonight. Time to crank that mkiii


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Today is a Tuesday, which means I probably get the house to myself tonight. Time to crank that mkiii



Crank it UP.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I like the cab design. If they made the cab metal flat balk it would be a win. And that's cool, not that much. Probably less than the amps I lust after




they already did that with the 1960DM (Dave Mustaine Sig) cabs... they look sweet too.


----------



## tonefreak

HEY GUYS! what's up!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> HEY GUYS! what's up!



I just heading out the door for my nerve blocks injunctions I hate needles


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, I'm not a fan of needles either...


let's just say the doctors office really enjoys the days when I have to get a tetnis booster every 10 years or whatever.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, I'm not a fan of needles either...
> 
> 
> let's just say the doctors office really enjoys the days when I have to get a tetnis booster every 10 years or whatever.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> they already did that with the 1960DM (Dave Mustaine Sig) cabs... they look sweet too.



Aw the white Marshall logo ruins it. They should have made it with a silver logo like on the mf400 cabs


----------



## tonefreak

I know

they should have done a chromed steel logo. that would be sweet.


----------



## Codyjohns

I would love to see red lights in that Zack head.


----------



## eljeffebrown

sup all.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eljeffebrown said:


> I sure $1500+ I don't care have your seen it, the thing looks AWESOME? and it's basically a modified JCM800.



Where the Fucks the Grillcloth?

Sorry. My amp has to have Grillcloth....

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> I know
> 
> they should have done a chromed steel logo. that would be sweet.



I know right!! I don't know why Marshall stopped making the mf400 cabs. Those were some of the best cabs they ever made. And I would love a second one. They should reissue it with black metal grille!!!

And hey jeffe


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Where the Fucks the Grillcloth?
> 
> Sorry. My amp has to have Grillcloth....
> 
> TWIN



Twin is a creature of habit and stuck in his ways. But we still like him


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys........just trying to put my daughter to bed.....talk to you guys in a bit.


----------



## mike mike

How ya doin? Btw is your 6100 the LE?


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike that's a cool video you posted......I like it a lot.....MKIII are great amps.


----------



## MM54

Just to throw this out there - I jammed with a friend on Saturday, he has the typical POS amp so he used my 4500 while I used my ML100 (cab on stereo). It KICKED ASS!

That's all.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike that's a cool video you posted......I like it a lot.....MKIII are great amps.



thanks. had you not seen that one? i did that ages ago


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks. had you not seen that one? i did that ages ago



Yah I seen it a while ago.......it shows how good the MKIII's sound.....it's got 70's,80's and 90's sounds in the video.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah I seen it a while ago.......it shows how good the MKIII's sound.....it's got 70's,80's and 90's sounds in the video.



its Marshall's Greatest hits


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> its Marshall's Greatest hits


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi TF.........my back is killing me ......full of holes from needles.


----------



## mike mike

am i mistaken, or was part of the design for the original peavey 5150 taken from the 
SL-X?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi gang


----------



## mike mike

i did indeed have the best tone of my life tonight on geoffery(thats my marshall), and i filmed some solo imrpov. feel free to criticize, rate, comment, or subscribe haha. this is great solo tone!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFj1lkaGuts]YouTube - Soloing On A Marshall JCM 900 Mkiii[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi gang



hi long hair!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

HI LH. what's shaking.


----------



## mike mike

HI RT. new video. sexy mkiii creaminess


----------



## tonefreak

that sucks Michael.

Mike, nice playing!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> that sucks Michael.
> 
> Mike, nice playing!



thanks bro


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> HI RT. new video. sexy mkiii creaminess



I love the sound I your MKIII.....but how did you make your toes go with the playing at 0:35 in the video.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> that sucks Michael.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I know .....my back is cause me a lot of pain.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> HI LH. what's shaking.



Nothing bro. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I love the sound I your MKIII.....but how did you make your toes go with the playing at 0:35 in the video.



*THAT ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN I DO A FAST RUN. I HAVE NO IDEA WHY* its like my toes are doing what my fingers are doing. id be curious if its the same toes as fingers  isnt it funny how different my Mkiii sounds from everyone elses? thats all i hear!! i love it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i did indeed have the best tone of my life tonight on geoffery(thats my marshall), and i filmed some solo imrpov. feel free to criticize, rate, comment, or subscribe haha. this is great solo tone!!
> 
> YouTube - Soloing On A Marshall JCM 900 Mkiii



I think that fucker can tap with his toes! Very cool Mike


----------



## MM54

Put a second guitar on the floor, and learn to do solos with your toes while you're soloing up top. You would be the greatest ever


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Nothing bro. I hope you feel better soon



Thank's LH .


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> *THAT ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN I DO A FAST RUN. I HAVE NO IDEA WHY* its like my toes are doing what my fingers are doing. id be curious if its the same toes as fingers  isnt it funny how different my Mkiii sounds from everyone elses? thats all i hear!! i love it


----------



## Codyjohns

You have to remember that tone come's from your hands(or toes) and that's why it sounds a little different.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Put a second guitar on the floor, and learn to do solos with your toes while you're soloing up top. You would be the greatest ever



I think this has to be done!! 

Any advice on the two big chunks in there? They were things I improved that I liked. The first chunk starts with the tapping. The second is after I stop the first. Give criticism and ideas. Thanks


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think that fucker can tap with his toes! Very cool Mike





Michael RT said:


> You have to remember that tone come's from your hands(or toes) and that's why it sounds a little different.



 thanks guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I think this has to be done!!
> 
> Any advice on the two big chunks in there? They were things I improved that I liked. The first chunk starts with the tapping. The second is after I stop the first. Give criticism and ideas. Thanks



I know the music you like to listen to and the playing style you have will work great with it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's LH .


----------



## mike mike

tonight i had the best tone. i added more presence, middle, and treble. put the mids at 6.5, presence and treble at 6, and bass at 5. AMAZING


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> tonight i had the best tone. i added more presence, middle, and treble. put the mids at 6.5, presence and treble at 6, and bass at 5. AMAZING



My MKII is (pres5.) (bass 6) (Mids 10) (treble 5) (sens. 15) (preamp 10).


----------



## Codyjohns

Time to crash......cheer's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night RT


----------



## mike mike

Public service announcement: my avatar has only been changed so I don't have to mide the window when my parents walk in the room.


----------



## Strateuphoria

JCM 900's 20 years of Ass-Distortion!


----------



## diesect20022000

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM 900's 20 years of Ass-Distortion!



aren't you the guy that uses dirt boxes for your distortion?


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM 900's 20 years of Ass-Distortion!





MartyStrat54 said:


> How come there are two identical threads in the same category?
> 
> MOD's, please remove one of them.





Strateuphoria said:


> Yeah, after this one went up I realised that what I really was suggesting was that Marshall brings out this amazing feature on their line of vintage reissues.



Hi double Thread ..........I can see why your amp need's amazing feature's.


----------



## Roadburn

Am I the only one who is curious about how many MkIII's were made?
I asked Marshall last week, no answer yet.


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> Am I the only one who is curious about how many MkIII's were made?
> I asked Marshall last week, no answer yet.



I would love to know ......can't be that many made.....the numbers are going to be low.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Roadburn said:


> Am I the only one who is curious about how many MkIII's were made?
> I asked Marshall last week, no answer yet.




 Why, Yes. As a matter of fact, you are.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Why, Yes. As a matter of fact, you are.
> 
> TWIN



Morning Twin  love you (in a non gay way)my Marshally Bro


----------



## mike mike

Roadburn said:


> Am I the only one who is curious about how many MkIII's were made?
> I asked Marshall last week, no answer yet.



I have been searching for this for a long time. Yes!!


----------



## Jasper.

Hmm, today i tried a Dimarzio DP102 in my Ibanez. In the bridge position. And i have put the DP100 in de Neck position. But i think i want my DP100 in the bridge back. The DP102 is way to fat and thick for my taste. Great for heavy droptuned riffs, really. But i don't play that very often. 

But i like the DP100 in de neck position. So i think i will buy another DP100. 

Anyone tried a DP102 in de neck position? I think it becomes way to muddy, dont you guys think?


----------



## mike mike

Jasper. said:


> Hmm, today i tried a Dimarzio DP102 in my Ibanez. In the bridge position. And i have put the DP100 in de Neck position. But i think i want my DP100 in the bridge back. The DP102 is way to fat and thick for my taste. Great for heavy droptuned riffs, really. But i don't play that very often.
> 
> But i like the DP100 in de neck position. So i think i will buy another DP100.
> 
> Anyone tried a DP102 in de neck position? I think it becomes way to muddy, dont you guys think?



Yep agree. It's to muddy. Which would make it terrible for derived heavy stuff. It would be good for blues though.


----------



## Jasper.

mike mike said:


> Yep agree. It's to muddy. Which would make it terrible for derived heavy stuff. It would be good for blues though.



Hmm, i think it was great for heavy drop tuned riffs. But i had to turn the amp at least on 3.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Why, Yes. As a matter of fact, you are.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up mother fuckers!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> i did indeed have the best tone of my life tonight on geoffery(thats my marshall), and i filmed some solo imrpov. feel free to criticize, rate, comment, or subscribe haha. this is great solo tone!!
> 
> YouTube - Soloing On A Marshall JCM 900 Mkiii



That's killer!!!! Both tone and playing!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> That's killer!!!! Both tone and playing!!! Woohoo!!!



thanks bro.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up mother fuckers!



Why, fucking your mother, of course!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Why, fucking your mother, of course!



Knowing what I know, thats funny


----------



## mike mike

hey guys, can anyone tell the difference they havee noticed between the 6L6gc and 5881 powertubes? i have heard that 5881's have a richer harmonic tone. i ask because in a few months, my peavey 6505+ will need a retube, and im thinking of swaping the 6L6 for 5881. also, do they bias much different?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up mother fuckers!



It reminds me of Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> hey guys, can anyone tell the difference they havee noticed between the 6L6gc and 5881 powertubes? i have heard that 5881's have a richer harmonic tone. i ask because in a few months, my peavey 6505+ will need a retube, and im thinking of swaping the 6L6 for 5881. also, do they bias much different?



My last set of tubes were sovtek 5881WXTs or something, honestly I reckon my TAD 6L6GC black plates sound richer, and have a lot more attack.


----------



## mike mike

Nice example of an EL34 equipped SL-X. Buy it now for $745.00. RT, it wants you 
Marshall JCM 900 2100 SL-X 100 Watt Tube Amp Head - eBay (item 200534109621 end time Oct-28-10 09:31:12 PDT)


----------



## Strateuphoria

diesect20022000 said:


> aren't you the guy that uses dirt boxes for your distortion?



There are nice distortion boxes out there these days, like a Cmat Mods Brownie or the zvex box of rock.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Michael RT said:


> Hi double Thread ..........I can see why your amp need's amazing feature's.



I had a 900 in the 90's the sesitivity went to 20 and the only footswitchable thing on it was two Volume levels. Hahaha, so much for amazing features,


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning Marshall Bro's.


----------



## mike mike

Strateuphoria said:


> I had a 900 in the 90's the sesitivity went to 20 and the only footswitchable thing on it was two Volume levels. Hahaha, so much for amazing features,



thats te mkiii, and those are amazing. im not even gonna say its feature packed, but i hope you agree that its awesome,


----------



## mike mike

hey RT. did you see that SL-X?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT. did you see that SL-X?



Hey Mike .........I love that SL-X and I'm going to buy one in Nov. if all goes well.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike .........I love that SL-X and I'm going to buy one in Nov. if all goes well.



 right on. How do you justify al thes purchases to your wife


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> right on. How do you justify al thes purchases to your wife



She knows it's tool's I need for work and the more tool's I have the more money I can make.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> She knows it's tool's I need for work and the more tool's I have the more money I can make.



What's your job? That's awesome! 

Hi TF!


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike! how's it goin!


----------



## mike mike

Pretty good bro. Yourself?


----------



## tonefreak

pretty well. just got done with school for the day, (i'm sick of school...)


i'm going to some christian concert thing with my family tonight. none of the artists are my type of music, (hip hop and christian worship music), buuuut... some of my freinds are going, so it should be all right

and HOPEFULLY dad can stop at the electronics parts wholesaler in town on the way home from work to pick up the rest of the parts i need for my top secret project.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> What's your job? That's awesome!
> 
> Hi TF!



Playing guitar is my job.....I play in two bands and on Friday and Saturday I go to work.......playing gigs......and when ever they come up I go and play.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Playing guitar is my job.....I play in two bands and on Friday and Saturday I go to work.......playing gigs......and when ever they come up I go and play.



lucky.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> lucky.



No money in it but it's fun.......my wife owns a daycare business .......so we make ends meet.


----------



## mike mike

Nice bro. You should start writing stuff and record it, and give it to a radio station. That's the only way to go


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice bro. You should start writing stuff and record it, and give it to a radio station. That's the only way to go



Look at my sig.....3 originals in their.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi all



Hi Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi all



Nizzle!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Jeff.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> Nizzle!



Ripple


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ripple


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


>



Im just saying 

I want a JVM!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im just saying
> 
> I want a JVM!



I would like to have one to........Nov. I will own another Marshall .....not sure which one I will end up with.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would like to have one to........Nov. I will own another Marshall .....not sure which one I will end up with.



I told myself if I buy a new one it cant be until Nov. I need to wait for next billing cycle on my credit card.

EDIT:: plus Faith wants to buy living room furniture this weekend.


----------



## Codyjohns

It's best to wait for a deal.........some times it takes a little bit of searching and then there it is......but I'm not sure what's going to come up.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> It's best to wait for a deal.........some times it takes a little bit of searching and then there it is......but I'm not sure what's going to come up.



+100000

That is how I _"accidently"_ bought the 401 for $335. 
The deals are out there, sometimes they just pop up.


----------



## Codyjohns

The hardest part is getting it pass the wife's.  I think Wendy is going to kill me if I buy another Marshall.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> The hardest part is getting it pass the wife's.  I think Wendy is going to kill me if I buy another Marshall.



Too funny - my wife is (named) Wendy as well! If I had what you have, she sure would have killed me for getting something else.

The difference is you have the talent and gigs to justify your gear!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The hardest part is getting it pass the wife's.  I think Wendy is going to kill me if I buy another Marshall.



Faith doesnt understand why I need so much gear. To her 1 amp is like any other amp. Same with guitars. When I approached her on Sunday about it she rolled her eyes. I left the room. Told her is was my money and I was just trying to be considerate. We have our own accts and money. We do share 2 credit cards and we both agree on any purchase with those. But this will be my money I spend. She gets no vote.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Too funny - my wife is (named) Wendy as well! If I had what you have, she sure would have killed me for getting something else.
> 
> The difference is you have the talent and gigs to justify your gear!



Thanks DR.......I tell her that they are tools I need but it doesn't work with her......she thinks I only need one amp head.


----------



## drriff

Not that I _ever_ talk like this to my wife, "but honey, I *always* need more head!"


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Not that I _ever_ talk like this to my wife, "but honey, I *always* need more head!"



If I said that to Wendy she would try to kick my balls.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Faith doesnt understand why I need so much gear. To her 1 amp is like any other amp. Same with guitars. When I approached her on Sunday about it she rolled her eyes. I left the room. Told her is was my money and I was just trying to be considerate. We have our own accts and money. We do share 2 credit cards and we both agree on any purchase with those. But this will be my money I spend. She gets no vote.



They don't understand .......the only thing they understand shopping and wasting money on junk .....I have a garage full of it.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> If I said that to Wendy she would try to kick my balls.



Oh you got that right bro!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> They don't understand .......the only thing they understand shopping and wasting money on junk .....I have a garage full of it.



Faith is an accountant and very thrifty with money. That being said, she bought me my LP GT and my Slash Gold Top. So she has contributed to my "problem"


----------



## Codyjohns

I just said to Wendy a minute ago ....can I buy another amp head and she said OK.....then I said can I buy two amp heads ... then she rolled her eyes and laughed at me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I just said to Wendy a minute ago ....can I buy another amp head and she said OK.....then I said can I buy two amp heads ... then she rolled her eyes and laughed at me.



You should have started at 3 then caved in to 2


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You should have started at 3 then caved in to 2



Now you tell me.....to late now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Now you tell me.....to late now.



Tell her she looks very pretty and then try it again. Also shinny things work well to reboot the system


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Tell her she looks very pretty and then try it again. Also shinny things work well to reboot the system



I'm counting my blessing with one amp for now.  but it will cost me I'm sure .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm counting my blessing with one amp for now.  but it will cost me I'm sure .



Which amp are you going for?


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm hoping if all goes well a 70's 1959 SL just to get the amp head of my dreams once and for all.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm hoping if all goes well a 70's 1959 SL just to get the amp head of my dreams once and for all.



niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! What are they going for?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! What are they going for?



I talked to this guy on the phone and said I would buy it from him in Nov. if it's still for sell and I think it is .....I'm going to call me again and try to work something out.  check out the pix of it.

1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm crashing for the night ........cheer's LH....have a good one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I talked to this guy on the phone and said I would buy it from him in Nov. if it's still for sell and I think it is .....I'm going to call me again and try to work something out.  check out the pix of it.
> 
> 1972 MARSHALL Superlead, 100 watt (mint) - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



Thats right. I remember now


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats right. I remember now



I'm going to try to get it because I won't be happy until I have a 70's Super Lead.


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats right. I remember now



Daaammnnnnn
That thing looks brand fucking new.


----------



## mike mike

So sexy


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Daaammnnnnn
> That thing looks brand fucking new.



I know ......it looks amazing........I hope the hell I can get it or one like it.


----------



## IbanezMark

WOW
Now that is a great score. Hope you get it man!

:cool2:


----------



## Codyjohns

IbanezMark said:


> WOW
> Now that is a great score. Hope you get it man!
> 
> :cool2:



Thanks Mark .....I'm going to try my hardest to get it .....it the money that's killing me....if I get the money soon I will buy it.


----------



## IbanezMark

You know...there's always this option 

Marshall DSL100 (Dual Super Lead) JCM 2000 Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Codyjohns

IbanezMark said:


> You know...there's always this option
> 
> Marshall DSL100 (Dual Super Lead) JCM 2000 Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



That is a great deal ......very tempted to look into it as well......but I really want a 70's Super Lead.


----------



## tonefreak

Hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi TF.......hows your Friday going.


----------



## tonefreak

excellent so far!

yours?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> excellent so far!
> 
> yours?



I'm practicing for tonight's band rehearsal.


----------



## tonefreak

nice.

I gotta eat, and then we head down to fon du lac for play practice. I'm running lights, and currently getting all my cues written into my script..


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> nice.
> 
> I gotta eat, and then we head down to fon du lac for play practice. I'm running lights, and currently getting all my cues written into my script..



That sounds like fun......I used to do that some times at a church I use to go to.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, monday i meet with the tech guy from the church and he's gonna go over the system with me. 

I'd rather be running sound, but the director's got her son doing that, sooo i'm doing the second most fun thing. ah well. It should be fun. the church that were doing it at has a REALLY nice light set up.


----------



## mike mike

hey RT, how's the quest for the Super Lead?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT, how's the quest for the Super Lead?



By the middle of November I should be able to afford one.....I'm hoping.


----------



## kr-100

Michael

Not exactly what you are looking for, but Buffalo Guitar Center has an older 2203 MV JMP (not sure what year) for 1300. It has been there a long time. You could probably get it for $1000 with a coupon.

http://used.guitarcenter.com/images/products/105192614_lg.jpg


----------



## Codyjohns

kr-100 said:


> Michael
> 
> Not exactly what you are looking for, but Buffalo Guitar Center has an older 2203 MV JMP (not sure what year) for 1300. It has been there a long time. You could probably get it for $1000 with a coupon.
> 
> http://used.guitarcenter.com/images/products/105192614_lg.jpg



That's a great amp Bro......that is a must have in anyone's Marshall collection.....1,000.00 would be a steal for that beauty.


----------



## kr-100

Just trying to help a brother out....lol

A guy had a SL on buffalo CL durning the summer....wanted $1400. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## mike mike

There's a time in a man's life where a man needs a Marshall with metal switches, not plastic, and no master volume. RT's time is now


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> There's a time in a man's life where a man needs a Marshall with metal switches, not plastic, and no master volume. RT's time is now



I'm going to try my hardest ......their is a very good chance I can swing it next month.


----------



## Jesstaa

Alright, today I'm taking my amp into the tech to get whatevers wrong with it all fixed (Most likely caps).
Which means I'll be without an amp for the next couple of weeks, and constantly nervous as fuck they'll mess it up.
But, soon enough I'll have my baby back in perfect working order.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey LH. It's been too long since I smoked a bowl.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey LH. It's been too long since I smoked a bowl.



Nice to know Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Nice to know Mike



Hey man I smoke to escape the home life I have man.


----------



## mike mike

its very possible i could have a nother new video up for you guys tonight!! keep on the look out


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey man I smoke to escape the home life I have man.



Take it from a one time first class drug abuser, depend on yourself & not a substance.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Take it from a one time first class drug abuser, depend on yourself & not a substance.



thanks bro. yeah im on a break right now, hopefully a long time.

dayum i played both my marshall and my peavey through my 4x12 tonight, same volumes, and at the same, or less on the volume, the marshall was a shit load louder


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> thanks bro. yeah im on a break right now, hopefully a long time.
> 
> dayum i played both my marshall and my peavey through my 4x12 tonight, same volumes, and at the same, or less on the volume, the marshall was a shit load louder



Marshall is the shit bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Marshall is the shit bro



+1000
do you have any idea why that is the case though? they are more or less the same wattage(peavey is 60, marshall is 50, should be no volume difference)
and the marshall was louder on three than the peavey on 4 and 5


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> +1000
> do you have any idea why that is the case though? they are more or less the same wattage(peavey is 60, marshall is 50, should be no volume difference)
> and the marshall was louder on three than the peavey on 4 and 5



The math doesnt seem to add up. but a 10 watt difference really isnt much when it translates into db's. Maybe its projection from the speakers?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> The math doesnt seem to add up. but a 10 watt difference really isnt much when it translates into db's. Maybe its projection from the speakers?



right, but i was runnning them both(at different times) through the same 4x12. so the projection would be the same. huh. the both sounded kickass tho, great cab.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> right, but i was runnning them both(at different times) through the same 4x12. so the projection would be the same. huh. the both sounded kickass tho, great cab.



Maybe since Marshall has more mid that is the reason why? I really dont know


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Maybe since Marshall has more mid that is the reason why? I really dont know



probably. the marshall is much older, so that could have something to do with it as well. im sure its better built


----------



## Codyjohns

My fucking ears are ringing........played the volume on 5 tonight.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> My fucking ears are ringing........played the volume on 5 tonight.



You and me both!! but you have a 100 water so that a little louder!! How'd it go?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> You and me both!! but you have a 100 water so that a little louder!! How'd it go?



It was a good rehearsal ........I used my modded DR tonight....love that amp head.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It was a good rehearsal ........I used my modded DR tonight....love that amp head.



Modded? What mods?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Modded? What mods?



Look in my demo at around 1:05 and you will see. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2yDzI6yEWU]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Look in my demo at around 1:05 and you will see.
> 
> YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1



oh ahha i thought you ment modified, lie actual mods. te effect loop bridge is amazing though!! it brings my amps as well as yours alive


----------



## Bloodrock

Michael RT said:


> It was a good rehearsal ........I used my modded DR tonight....love that amp head.



Hey RT, since you've got a MKIII now, how does the tone compare to your Dual Reverbs?? Which do you prefer and why if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Look in my demo at around 1:05 and you will see.
> 
> YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1



Great playing RT. I wish I had the same abilities.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bloodrock said:


> Hey RT, since you've got a MKIII now, how does the tone compare to your Dual Reverbs?? Which do you prefer and why if you don't mind me asking?


 
They sound totally different from other......I prefer the DR (I have two of them ) Because of the attack it has when I play through them ...lots of attack for leads and all the DR's I played through all have beautiful mids.... when playing in a band the only place you have in the mix is mids. The MKIII is more organic sounding.... great for classic rock and modern music .....I find it a little harder to play leads on it and dial it in as well compered to my DR's.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Great playing RT. I wish I had the same abilities.



Thanks LH for the kind words....my left elbow is toast from years of doing this.


----------



## mike mike

Every 900 is win. The only thing I wouldn't buy in the series is the cabinets. And that's only because I like G12K-100's better. It does piss me off that te impedance selector on has two positions though


----------



## Bloodrock

Michael RT said:


> They sound totally different from other......I prefer the DR (I have two of them ) Because of the attack it has when I play through them ...lots of attack for leads and all the DR's I played through all have beautiful mids.... when playing in a band the only place you have in the mix is mids. The MKIII is more organic sounding.... great for classic rock and modern music .....I find it a little harder to play leads on it and dial it in as well compered to my DR's.



Cool, thanks man. You've got me wanting to try a DR now! Sounds like it would fit nicely between my MKIII and DSL.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good evening Marshall Bro's.


----------



## tonefreak

Hey guys!

Mike, is your peavey SS or tube? if it's SS, that would explain the volume difference. SS amps are WAY quieter then tube.


----------



## Codyjohns

I was going through some shit and I found a couple things to share ...here's one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjzJ7w4K6gY]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN - RAMBLE ON - by LEBANON DRIVE[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I really wish I had vids of me singing/performing back in the day.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I really wish I had vids of me singing/performing back in the day.



I did a lot more playing years ago when I was younger.... but no one had camcorder like they do now a days......I wish you had sum video's to that would be cool.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I did a lot more playing years ago when I was younger.... but no one had camcorder like they do now a days......I wish you had sum video's to that would be cool.



What really fucked me was when I went homeless for a year and a half. I lost all promo pics and live shots. Recordings and such. No room to keep those things when you have no place to put them.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What really fucked me was when I went homeless for a year and a half. I lost all promo pics and live shots. Recordings and such. No room to keep those things when you have no place to put them.



That's a wicked drag.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's a wicked drag.



Every now and again it really depresses me. I didnt just lose that stuff. I lost my sports awards, year books ect. I have no memories from my high school years into about 20 yrs old. Its like a huge part of my life is gone. I lived it but no one but me and my family (and then) friends knew I had a arm that could take your head off with a football from 40 yards out. Faith and my kids cant see what I was when I was younger. That bothers me.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Mike, is your peavey SS or tube? if it's SS, that would explain the volume difference. SS amps are WAY quieter then tube.



its all tube. 5 12ax7's and 2 6L6gc's


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Every now and again it really depresses me. I didnt just lose that stuff. I lost my sports awards, year books ect. I have no memories from my high school years into about 20 yrs old. Its like a huge part of my life is gone. I lived it but no one but me and my family (and then) friends knew I had a arm that could take your head off with a football from 40 yards out. Faith and my kids cant see what I was when I was younger. That bothers me.



im so sorry bro


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> im so sorry bro



Its all good. I have done amazing things with my life since. The greatest thing is when I fought for custody of the kids I have now. But still just feels like parts are missing. My sister just got some of my baby pics from my grand parents. So I was able to get some of it back.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its all good. I have done amazing things with my life since. The greatest thing is when I fought for custody of the kids I have now. But still just feels like parts are missing. My sister just got some of my baby pics from my grand parents. So I was able to get some of it back.



LH did you sing before in a band?? and you play drums as well.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its all good. I have done amazing things with my life since. The greatest thing is when I fought for custody of the kids I have now. But still just feels like parts are missing. My sister just got some of my baby pics from my grand parents. So I was able to get some of it back.



right on bro. keep fighting. on a happier note, do you like VHT/fryette?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> right on bro. keep fighting. on a happier note, do you like VHT/fryette?



I know next to nothing about them. Why do you ask?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know next to nothing about them. Why do you ask?



i dont know haha. i was at guitar center today, and i got to try one out(the sig x) and it sounded really good. so good that i got yelled at by an employee, even though i was in a sound proof room.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i dont know haha. i was at guitar center today, and i got to try one out(the sig x) and it sounded really good. so good that i got yelled at by an employee, even though i was in a sound proof room.



LOL
Good job


----------



## mike mike

ugh hey RT. i need the same amount of money you do!!  
musiciansfriend.com Engl Invader 100 E642 Tube Guitar Amp Head


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL
> Good job




thanks!! yeah i told my employee friend there about it after and he was pssed that they did that


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ugh hey RT. i need the same amount of money you do!!
> musiciansfriend.com Engl Invader 100 E642 Tube Guitar Amp Head



That is fucking beautiful!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> That is fucking beautiful!



it just is isn't it? thats my final decision. and ironically, it was one of my first decisions.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ugh hey RT. i need the same amount of money you do!!
> musiciansfriend.com Engl Invader 100 E642 Tube Guitar Amp Head



I wish I had 3,000 right now......I want a super lead now!!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I wish I had 3,000 right now......I want a super lead now!!



me to bro. i'd get one of those. and you need that SL!! 

and heres the thing, from musician's friend, i can get that for $2,849 new, or i can get an invader 150 for $2,999 new, or i can get an invader 150 in like new condition for $2,649, options, options. even if the used option wasn't there, would it be worth a few extra bucks for the extra 50 watts?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> me to bro. i'd get one of those. and you need that SL!!
> 
> and heres the thing, from musician's friend, i can get that for $2,849 new, or i can get an invader 150 for $2,999 new, or i can get an invader 150 in like new condition for $2,649, options, options. even if the used option wasn't there, would it be worth a few extra bucks for the extra 50 watts?



You want the 100w .....go with the 100w.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> it just is isn't it? thats my final decision. and ironically, it was one of my first decisions.



Im after a JVM right now. The only reason I decided on that over the Invader is the extra $800 they cost.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You want the 100w .....go with the 100w.



I have n preference. It might be harder to crank the 150, but I could get it cheaper used. Complicated. I could buy 3-4 dual reverb's for the price of this thing


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im after a JVM right now. The only reason I decided on that over the Invader is the extra $800 they cost.



Both are kick ass amps. In an ideal world, we could have both


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> me to bro. i'd get one of those. and you need that SL!!
> 
> and heres the thing, from musician's friend, i can get that for $2,849 new, or i can get an invader 150 for $2,999 new, or i can get an invader 150 in like new condition for $2,649, options, options. even if the used option wasn't there, would it be worth a few extra bucks for the extra 50 watts?



150 watts is a stadium head. I have read better reviews on the 100 than the 150. I think 150 is overkill.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> 150 watts is a stadium head. I have read better reviews on the 100 than the 150. I think 150 is overkill.



Expensive retube. I think you could play a stadium with a 100 to though haha. But yes you are right it is over kill. I think my neighbors would agree if they were part of this decision


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> 150 watts is a stadium head. I have read better reviews on the 100 than the 150. I think 150 is overkill.



I played through 150w mesa ......the zeppelin video ramble on I posted I was using the stiletto 150w I didn't like that amp at all.......50w are the best but I prefer 100w Marshall's.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I think my neighbors would agree if they were part of this decision


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I played through 150w mesa ......the zeppelin video ramble on I posted I was using the stiletto 150w I didn't like that amp at all.......50w are the best but I prefer 100w Marshall's.



Awesome. Yeah. Mesa boogie<ENGL. ENGL are extremely high quality graylag hand made boutique amps. But you guys are right. 100 watts.


----------



## Codyjohns

Night guys I'm off to crash.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Expensive retube. I think you could play a stadium with a 100 to though haha. But yes you are right it is over kill. I think my neighbors would agree if they were part of this decision



Technically a 50 watter could be a stadium head too. Sykes uses 50 watters when he plays live. The difference between a 50 & 100 watt head is about 3db's. So its safe to assume that is the same between a 100 & 150 head. Both the 50 & 100 watt heads break up earlier than the 150 watt head. So IMO the 150 head is only suitable for stadiums. Not that a 100 watt head is considered a bedroom amp. 
Like I said, the reviews were much better for the Invader 100 than the Invader 150.


----------



## Adrian R

mike mike said:


> Awesome. Yeah. Mesa boogie<ENGL. ENGL are extremely high quality graylag hand made boutique amps. But you guys are right. 100 watts.



ENGl and VHT are really well made amps indeed..but they are SO, SO freakin' expensive...I just cannot see shelling out nearly $3K for a guitar head. You can get all kinds of really well made Marshalls for that kind of dough..

This is why I always come back to Marshall's 900 series...yea, they are not as sonically 'ornate' as these modern amps..but for what you pay for them..(which is dirt cheap compared to the others)a few tricks and you have got WORLD CLASS guitar tone...and extreme reliability to boot!


----------



## mike mike

Adrian R said:


> ENGl and VHT are really well made amps indeed..but they are SO, SO freakin' expensive...I just cannot see shelling out nearly $3K for a guitar head. You can get all kinds of really well made Marshalls for that kind of dough..
> 
> This is why I always come back to Marshall's 900 series...yea, they are not as sonically 'ornate' as these modern amps..but for what you pay for them..(which is dirt cheap compared to the others)a few tricks and you have got WORLD CLASS guitar tone...and extreme reliability to boot!



+100
plus it's not even that its not as "sonicaly ornate", its different. the 900 series is just as good as any other amp, its just a different thing, an awesome one


----------



## Codyjohns

I think this guy is using a JCM900 DR....look at around 4:00 you can see it....fucking nice tone he's getting from it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDNRLdnIqGg]YouTube - "Since I've Been Lovin' You" - Jason Bonhams's Led Zeppelin Experience - Québec City[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

All my good cables broke during reversals a while ago. I finally got some replacements yesterday. Its called a Mogami Gold reference cable. Does anybody know if this will make much difference in my sound? I haven't used it yet, and I'm not home.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> All my good cables broke during reversals a while ago. I finally got some replacements yesterday. Its called a Mogami Gold reference cable. Does anybody know if this will make much difference in my sound? I haven't used it yet, and I'm not home.



They may help with noise or hum but they won't change your tone.


----------



## mike mike

Sweet. That's what a good cable is supposed to do. It was worth the extra cash, because they have a lifetime no questions asked replacement warranty. You don't even need a receipt


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sweet. That's what a good cable is supposed to do. It was worth the extra cash, because they have a lifetime no questions asked replacement warranty. You don't even need a receipt



The Mogami Gold and Road Hog gold is what I use .......lifetime on both.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The Mogami Gold and Road Hog gold is what I use .......lifetime on both.



That's win. Musicians on the road like us need that. Cables break so easy.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm having fun handing out candy to kids.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm having fun handing out candy to kids.



 nice. You should play some scary sounding music to scare the children.


----------



## MM54

Trick-or-treat around here was last night, they don't want the kids out late with school the next day I figure. I went to my friend's and we dressed to look like dummys (stuffed our sleeves with hay, wore masks, etc) and sit perfectly still with the box of candy sitting on our legs. The kids would come up and as soon as they took something, we'd jump up at them.

It was great, even some of their parents were "scared shitless" (and I heard them say it themselves) after spending a long time convincing their kids it was okay, and we weren't real, just realistic dummies


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Trick-or-treat around here was last night, they don't want the kids out late with school the next day I figure. I went to my friend's and we dressed to look like dummys (stuffed our sleeves with hay, wore masks, etc) and sit perfectly still with the box of candy sitting on our legs. The kids would come up and as soon as they took something, we'd jump up at them.
> 
> It was great, even some of their parents were "scared shitless" (and I heard them say it themselves) after spending a long time convincing their kids it was okay, and we weren't real, just realistic dummies



That's a good one......I would love to try that one year.


----------



## MM54

It's so cold all of a sudden, it seems like a week ago it was warm out, but it's freezing, they're expecting snow by the end of the week. Lame!

Although, the cold weather inspires me to warm things up with fire and explosions. Perhaps this week I'll finishing figuring out a recipe for thermite and napalm


----------



## Codyjohns

It was snowing here today.


----------



## tonefreak

LUCKY!

no snow here yet. i'm starting to get like that one Calvin and Hobbes comic where he's pleading with God for snow, and at the end of the strip he threatens to become an athiest if it doesn't snow lol


hey MM, when you get your recipe figured out for that stuff, the napalm especially, I want a copy for my cook book. LOL


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> LUCKY!
> 
> no snow here yet. i'm starting to get like that one Calvin and Hobbes comic where he's pleading with God for snow, and at the end of the strip he threatens to become an athiest if it doesn't snow lol
> 
> 
> hey MM, when you get your recipe figured out for that stuff, the napalm especially, I want a copy for my cook book. LOL



Funny you mention the napalm recipe. I actually have what I believe to be a sort of Military makeshift in-the-field incendiary that I got from a friend who's dad is a marine. I've not tried it out yet, but chemically it all makes sense and is pretty readily available stuff.

As for thermite, it's just Aluminum and Iron Oxide, I just need to figure out how to get said metals in powdered form.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Although, the cold weather inspires me to warm things up with fire and explosions. Perhaps this week I'll finishing figuring out a recipe for thermite and napalm



YES!!


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Funny you mention the napalm recipe. I actually have what I believe to be a sort of Military makeshift in-the-field incendiary that I got from a friend who's dad is a marine. I've not tried it out yet, but chemically it all makes sense and is pretty readily available stuff.
> 
> As for thermite, it's just Aluminum and Iron Oxide, I just need to figure out how to get said metals in powdered form.





you like chemistry? I hate that stuff lol. I skipped 2nd semester of chemistry in my sophmore year.

my dad works for the power utility in town, and they have these magnesium rods that they pull from something or another. stick one of them in a chunk of garden hose and burn it... oh MAN does it get bright and hot! lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi all

Its 91 fucking degrees here today


----------



## MM54

I'm not a huge fan of chemistry, but then again I had a horrible pathetic excuse for a teacher when I had it in school. I understand the principles of it well enough to know what needs to go into something to make it stick and burn, and not blow up as I mix it


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi all
> 
> Its 91 fucking degrees here today



Hi LH........I wish it was 91 here.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH........I wish it was 91 here.



No, Non you don't  
you say that, but im from California and its like that alot, and i miss my northern michigan extreme coldness!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> No, Non you don't
> you say that, but im from California and its like that alot, and i miss my northern michigan extreme coldness!



Yah your right ......I like the four seasons.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> No, Non you don't
> you say that, but im from California and its like that alot, and i miss my northern michigan extreme coldness!



I to miss the cold. On Tues (Nov 2) its calling for 92. I want away from this fucking heat. It will be Nov for crap sake. I miss the seasons.


----------



## MM54

Since my ipod has been down for a few months (as in, since April), when my friend's bit the dust today, I was offered the screen to fix mine. I'm hoping it's the right kind, because I just took my ipod completely apart, and it's on the shelf right now in 13 pieces awaiting the new screen and reassembly


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Since my ipod has been down for a few months (as in, since April), when my friend's bit the dust today, I was offered the screen to fix mine. I'm hoping it's the right kind, because I just took my ipod completely apart, and it's on the shelf right now in 13 pieces awaiting the new screen and reassembly



Good luck with that......I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## MM54

The hardest part is getting the case open 

(There are six screw inside that are seriously TINY. I can't compare them to anything, they're so small. Smaller than the screws on my glasses. They're the second hardest part )


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi all
> 
> Its 91 fucking degrees here today



It's 51 out here in the land of Aus.
And it's meant to be the middle of spring xD

But I'm not complaining, I love colder weather, I've got a viking body, so I can take it... But the heat is horrible for me, anything over 68 and I start losing it.
Sucks considering sometimes in summer here it gets up to 120.


----------



## Codyjohns

I don't mind the cold  ......it's that damn SNOW I hate.


----------



## Jesstaa

It's only snowed at my place once in my lifetime, and that was fucking cool.
except the power went out, which was way un-cool.

Coolest part of it was seeing a couple of emus walking around covered in snow.
That shit just ain't natural xD


----------



## mike mike

MY GIANTS!! You guys dont relize how happy us San Fran dwellers are


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> MY GIANTS!! You guys dont relize how happy us San Fran dwellers are



With Pelosi representing San Fran you need something positive like the Giants.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> With Pelosi representing San Fran you need something positive like the Giants.



you are DAMN RIGHT WE DO!! I HATE THT BITCH


----------



## tonefreak

haha mike 

Michael, why don't you like SNOW? I LOVE SNOW!

if it's gonna be cold, there better be snow.


emus covered in snow? is that like emos covered in snow? 

I want pics! lol


----------



## neal48

Good morning all you 900ers


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> haha mike
> 
> Michael, why don't you like SNOW? I LOVE SNOW!
> 
> if it's gonna be cold, there better be snow.
> 
> 
> emus covered in snow? is that like emos covered in snow?
> 
> I want pics! lol



No snow yet but I will take pix when there is a feet of snow.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Good morning all you 900ers



Morning Neal..... my 900 Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Mornin everyone. Shit I hate insomnia


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Mornin everyone. Shit I hate insomnia



Good Morning Mike........I hate insomnia as well.


----------



## Jesstaa

God my fingers hurt.

While the 900 is away getting some much needed servicing, I've been playing a lot of bass, trying to finish learning Anesthesia by Metallica for my music assessment, even my calluses are starting to blister :s


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> God my fingers hurt.
> 
> While the 900 is away getting some much needed servicing, I've been playing a lot of bass, trying to finish learning Anesthesia by Metallica for my music assessment, even my calluses are starting to blister :s



Sick bro. Ihate it when my gear is out. In fact I have to loan my Gibson out to my tech soon for a pickup swap. I hope all works out well.


----------



## PaulsNMarshalls

I Love the dual master mkIII heads. I have a 2100 that sounds killer. I prefer them to the Dual Reverbs. Can't say much about the SL-X tho, only played one once in a guitar center with fifty other kids around playin smoke on the water!


----------



## Codyjohns

PaulsNMarshalls said:


> I Love the dual master mkIII heads. I have a 2100 that sounds killer. I prefer them to the Dual Reverbs. Can't say much about the SL-X tho, only played one once in a guitar center with fifty other kids around playin smoke on the water!



Welcome to the forum Bro.......I was just playing through my 2100 .......I was trying 100w speakers with the head and its sound great for more bottom end........I'm using 1960a JCM900 cab with 75w speaker at rehearsal and I might change cabs to the valve king cab I have with 100w speakers.


----------



## mike mike

Welcome as well PaulsNMarshalls. I have the 2500 and love it to death. Paired with G12k-100's, it can sound pretty damn heavy  but can do verything else in between as well


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.......I was just playing through my 2100 .......I was trying 100w speakers with the head and its sound great for more bottom end........I'm using 1960a JCM900 cab with 75w speaker at rehearsal and I might change cabs to the valve king cab I have with 100w speakers.



Have you ever tried it with greenbacks? I love it.

Edit: Wait, i thought you were talking about the 4100. Sorry. 

Have you ever tried the 4100 over a greenback cab?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Have you ever tried it with greenbacks? I love it.
> 
> Edit: Wait, i thought you were talking about the 4100. Sorry.
> 
> Have you ever tried the 4100 over a greenback cab?



I use 65's with my 4100's ...it has beautiful mids and a warm crunch ......work's the best for a 4100.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> I use 65's with my 4100's ...it has beautiful mids and a warm crunch ......work's the best for a 4100.



 I use chinese 25watters, works really good for heavy metal with this amp. I think on most amps they are more for classic rock and more of that stuff, but i think this speakers makes the JCM900 live. Very organic and natural, but also very thight.


----------



## neal48

I just want to share this with my JCM 900 Brotheren.

I recently aquired one of them BBE 362 Sonic Maximizers. I racked it up with a power cleaner, and a 31 band EQ, and ran it thru the LOOP. 

The results was astonishing. It is like sweet wine under the shade of the trees, with Hally Berry. 

Pure Tonal Bliss


----------



## LesPaulopolis

The AdrianR method!


----------



## neal48

Adrin Knows what he's talking about, thats for sure.


----------



## TwinACStacks

There is something fucking wrong with people that "just can't wait for Snow", Cold, Slush, and Freezing your ASS off. Let ALONE Ridiculous heating bills from the Gas Co.

_NOW_ I feel like killing a random Teenager.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> There is something fucking wrong with people that "just can't wait for Snow", Cold, Slush, and Freezing your ASS off. Let ALONE Ridiculous heating bills from the Gas Co.
> 
> _NOW_ I feel like killing a random Teenager.....
> 
> TWIN



I agree


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> There is something fucking wrong with people that "just can't wait for Snow", Cold, Slush, and Freezing your ASS off. Let ALONE Ridiculous heating bills from the Gas Co.
> 
> _NOW_ I feel like killing a random Teenager.....
> 
> TWIN



Twin needs a group hug.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> I just want to share this with my JCM 900 Brotheren.
> 
> I recently aquired one of them BBE 362 Sonic Maximizers. I racked it up with a power cleaner, and a 31 band EQ, and ran it thru the LOOP.
> 
> The results was astonishing. It is like sweet wine under the shade of the trees, with Hally Berry.
> 
> Pure Tonal Bliss



Very cool ....those BBE's and 900's mix well together.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I heard that FJAmods does not do 900's anymore. Who mods them???


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Twin needs a group hug.



Hi LH....whats new.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH....whats new.



Not much bro. How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much bro. How about you?



I'm watching Diana Krall on TV .......fuck is she ever talented. WOW


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm watching Diana Krall on TV .......fuck is she ever talented. WOW



I dont know who she is. Porn star?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont know who she is. Porn star?



Here's a little info........I don't have any of her album's I just seen her on TV.

Diana Krall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> There is something fucking wrong with people that "just can't wait for Snow", Cold, Slush, and Freezing your ASS off. Let ALONE Ridiculous heating bills from the Gas Co.
> 
> _NOW_ I feel like killing a random Teenager.....
> 
> TWIN



Twin your just mad cause your too old to stay warm long enough to enjoy what winter has to give.

Snowmobiling
Skiing
no mold
no pollen
no flowers
no allergies

etc etc...


----------



## mike mike




----------



## mike mike

i am one happy San Frenciscan!!!! maybe all the liberals will be too hung over to vote tomorrow!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i am one happy San Frenciscan!!!! maybe all the liberals will be too hung over to vote tomorrow!!!



Lets all hope this to be true for our contrys sake.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Lets all hope this to be true for our contrys sake.



your absolutely right. but besides that, i am so damn happy the giants won.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> your absolutely right. but besides that, i am so damn happy the giants won.



Congrats!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brotheren & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brotheren & Sisteren



Morning Neal........which 900 do you have ???4100,4500,2100, 2500 ect.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

HEY GUYS!


Neal, i didn't know we had an sisterns in here. just brotherns. unless one of you has something your not telling us.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike and TF.


----------



## mike mike

How are you doing michael? I'm decked out in Giants paraphenilia


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> How are you doing michael? I'm decked out in Giants paraphenilia



I have a bad cold.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> Twin your just mad cause your too old to stay warm long enough to enjoy what winter has to give.
> 
> Snowmobiling
> Skiing
> no mold
> no pollen
> no flowers
> no allergies
> 
> etc etc...



 ALSO

no Sunlight
no warmth
no feeling in the hands and feet
lot's of snow
lot's of shoveling
lot's of snowblowing
lot's of salting
lot's of slush and wet feet
lot's of heating bills


Am I missing anything? God winter is Fun....

Jackwagon.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> ALSO
> 
> no Sunlight
> no warmth
> no feeling in the hands and feet
> lot's of snow
> lot's of shoveling
> lot's of snowblowing
> lot's of salting
> lot's of slush and wet feet
> lot's of heating bills
> 
> 
> Am I missing anything? God winter is Fun....
> 
> Jackwagon.
> 
> TWIN



You forgot Colds and Flu.


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> ALSO
> 
> no Sunlight
> no warmth
> no feeling in the hands and feet
> lot's of snow
> lot's of shoveling
> lot's of snowblowing
> lot's of salting
> lot's of slush and wet feet
> lot's of heating bills
> 
> 
> Am I missing anything? God winter is Fun....
> 
> Jackwagon.
> 
> TWIN




but when your 17! and have a john deere with a 48in snowblower, snowblowing is FUN!

and i don't shovel any snow. it all gets done with the blower.

and i don't pay heating bills

and we don't have to salt

and i don't get cold easy because im not OLD! lol

i LOVE WINTER!


----------



## neal48

Michael RT said:


> Morning Neal........which 900 do you have ???4100,4500,2100, 2500 ect.



I have a 4100, born in 1994, with a brand new set of 5881s in it, and it kicks boody like a mother


----------



## neal48

tonefreak said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> 
> Neal, i didn't know we had an sisterns in here. just brotherns. unless one of you has something your not telling us.



I know some sisteren, that can flat out play the snot of a geetar, and they are mighty pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> I know some sisteren, that can flat out play the snot of a geetar, and they are mighty pleasing to the eye.



I wish more girls would play guitar ...not many do it well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up people!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi LH ....hows things??


longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up people!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH ....hows things??



I am having a hell of a time buying fucking preamps. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

How are you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am having a hell of a time buying fucking preamps. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> How are you?



I'm good.......are you talking about buying preamp tubes??


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am having a hell of a time buying fucking preamps. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> How are you?



buying preamps? what kind? check out the ENGL e530. amazing, affordable


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm good.......are you talking about buying preamp tubes??



yes


----------



## Codyjohns

I take it you didn't find what your looking for.....you have 7 pres.....that would be hard to pick from.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I take it you didn't find what your looking for.....you have 7 pres.....that would be hard to pick from.



Especially when you dont know what the fuck you are doing.


----------



## MM54

I've been busy, but I did look at the tube layout you sent me, that's a lot of 12AX7's!

Twin has very good suggestions, although a bit of NOS is nice if you can find it for a good deal. I'm finishing up some stuff then I'll post a little more of my thoughts on it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> I've been busy, but I did look at the tube layout you sent me, that's a lot of 12AX7's!
> 
> Twin has very good suggestions, although a bit of NOS is nice if you can find it for a good deal. I'm finishing up some stuff then I'll post a little more of my thoughts on it.



I was going to buy based on Twins suggestion but 1 out of the 3 matching grey plates is gone. I dont know how to fill that void of the tubes he recommended


----------



## mike mike

ive always wonder, WHY THE HELL DOES A 6100 have so many pre's? its not even that high gain ??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ive always wonder, WHY THE HELL DOES A 6100 have so many pre's? its not even that high gain ??



There is a lot of gain in the 6100


----------



## mike mike

i need to stop tweaking haha. i got another sick tone tonight, but alot heavier and less high end.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ive always wonder, WHY THE HELL DOES A 6100 have so many pre's? its not even that high gain ??



Each channel in the 6100 has it own pres to prevent bleed over or bleed through in the channels like the old JCM800 2210,2205 used to do.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Each channel in the 6100 has it own pres to prevent bleed over or bleed through in the channels like the old JCM800 2210,2205 used to do.



huh thats cool. just like the old fender dual show mans


----------



## Codyjohns

Richard I see your problem......you need one more preamp tube......and they are out of stock.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Richard I see your problem......you need one more preamp tube......and they are out of stock.



Yep
Mann helped fill that void. Im almost done. I think


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yep
> Mann helped fill that void. Im almost done. I think



Mann is awesome.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Mann is awesome.



he saved my bacon on this one!


----------



## Codyjohns

I don't think preamp tubes have to be matched ....I seen the question on your thread.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I don't think preamp tubes have to be matched ....I seen the question on your thread.



They offer it as an option


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> They offer it as an option



Yah I would go for the matched if they have them.


----------



## tonefreak

HI GUYS!


yes, more girls need to play guitar. enough ugly assed guy guitar players. we need some guitarists that are easier to look at.


----------



## tonefreak

annnd i'm out for the night

cyah later guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> HI GUYS!
> 
> 
> yes, more girls need to play guitar. enough ugly assed guy guitar players. we need some guitarists that are easier to look at.



You got that right TF


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> annnd i'm out for the night
> 
> cyah later guys



Cheer's TF


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm signing out for the night .....cheer's all.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Night RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Night RT



Cheer's LH.


----------



## mike mike

how many nos tubes you get LH?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> how many nos tubes you get LH?



 I really dont know. It got so crazy. 3 I think.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I will post the list tomorrow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Cheer's LH.



 back at ya bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I really dont know. It got so crazy. 3 I think.



 nice bro. i hope it all works well for you. i just buyt those high gain ones and put them in V1-3. because im METAL \m/


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> nice bro. i hope it all works well for you. i just buyt those high gain ones and put them in V1-3. because im METAL \m/



Sweet!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sweet!



lol. you have to make a video. ive never heard a good video of a 6100


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lol. you have to make a video. ive never heard a good video of a 6100



I will try. Thats another thing I need to learn to do. Then I need to get a clip where my arm isnt fucking up


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats mike! That wicked bitch of the west, Pelosi, is no longer the speaker.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats mike! That wicked bitch of the west, Pelosi, is no longer the speaker.



 i was gonna post that but forgot. if only she could have lost her senate seat as well


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i was gonna post that but forgot. if only she could have lost her senate seat as well



She will retire now


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> She will retire now



My dad says she won't. I hope she does though. Btw, is your 6100 the gold(brass) one? LE I think


----------



## Jesstaa

Woo
Getting a new bass soon 
And damn is it sexy.
Too bad I gotta wait like 3 more weeks for it, but it's worth it to get it in white.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> My dad says she won't. I hope she does though. Btw, is your 6100 the gold(brass) one? LE I think



I think/hope she will. 
No brass edition...................yet


----------



## neal48

tonefreak said:


> HI GUYS!
> 
> 
> yes, more girls need to play guitar. enough ugly assed guy guitar players. we need some guitarists that are easier to look at.



That made my day


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Woo
> Getting a new bass soon
> And damn is it sexy.
> Too bad I gotta wait like 3 more weeks for it, but it's worth it to get it in white.



I would love to get a bass to .........looks cool Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! for once a less busy day! woohoo! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys! for once a less busy day! woohoo! lol



Hi TF ...I'm glad your day is going great. 
I'm having a busy day.......getting ready for knee surgery on this Friday.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Hi TF ...I'm glad your day is going great.
> I'm having a busy day.......getting ready for knee surgery on this Friday.



R/T that really sucks. Hope it repairs everything that's wrong and you feel great afterwards. Best wishes Bro.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> R/T that really sucks. Hope it repairs everything that's wrong and you feel great afterwards. Best wishes Bro.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Bro........Saturday and Sunday I will bed ridden ...by Monday I should be on my feet. If you don't see me on the forum for a few days thats why.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Ridiculous! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEepsWX3hS8[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> YouTube - Vocal Test



That little Marshall sounds wicked. .....I could do a whole show with that setup.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> That little Marshall sounds wicked. .....I could do a whole show with that setup.



I know huh! I wanna play a show with it and film it so you guys can hear it, it would be a riot!  we have a show next weekend, maybe I will!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I know huh! I wanna play a show with it and film it so you guys can hear it, it would be a riot!  we have a show next weekend, maybe I will!



I was thinking on doing something like that ........one or two songs and video tape it......with a piece of shit amp.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> YouTube - Vocal Test



Fucking awesome jeffe  Nice vocals to!! That just makes me want my EMG set more. I'm half way there(I only have the 85)


----------



## TheLoudness!!

eljeffebrown said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> YouTube - Vocal Test



You ....FACKING ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys. Nice avatar Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH......what's new


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not much RT. How you doing bro? Knee surgery coming up?


----------



## drriff

eljeffebrown said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> YouTube - Vocal Test



Dude!! 

That is, it's . . . That's fucking Ridiculous!

I love it. The little bitty amp crankin the friggin' Death Metal!
Vocals were cool (personally, I started cracking up). Totally Rocks - nice job!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much RT. How you doing bro? Knee surgery coming up?



Yah this Friday........ damn car accident......I think they have to do surgery on my lower back as well.


----------



## mike mike

jeffe do you listen to Dying fetus? the diminished riff at the end and some other stuff you play reminds me of them and you should deffinitely take a look. listen to "homicidat retribution", you'll know what i mean


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yah this Friday........ damn car accident......I think they have to do surgery on my lower back as well.



Sorry to hear that. Im sure I speak for all of us when I say our thoughts are with ya


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry to hear that. Im sure I speak for all of us when I say our thoughts are with ya



Thanks Bro.


----------



## Adrian R

eljeffebrown said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> YouTube - Vocal Test



Thats cool dude..I luv how the little Marshall sounds going through the 2x12...I totally dig my Microstack..its my practice amp and it sounds totally wicked through my 4x12 cabs....People shit all over the MG series all the time, but I think they positively rock in the arena in which they were designed for...

Turn it on..same tone all the time..no warm ups...and their new FDD circuitry really responds quickly to your pick attack. All though my tube shit sounds way better..they don't respond the same way that the little MG15 does!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I say we dedicate Friday (tomorrow) as dirty joke day for RT.


----------



## Buzz-T SGee

Wow, Jeffe, friggin' awesome...and yes i cracked, too when the vocals set in! Damn good and you've got real entertaining skills! BTW: dig your band as well.
@mike mike: do you know Thulcandra? It's Steffen Kummerers' sideproject - absolute Dissection worshippin' Blackened Death Metal, check 'em out, man!
@RT: man, best wishes and may the force be with you!


----------



## Buzz-T SGee

Friggin' awesome Jeffe! 
When the vocals set in I cracked...dude, you've got skills! And I love the fact, that you deliver something musically with "a piece of garbage" just to make crystal clear that you don't need a bazillion dollar boutique piece of art (supposed to get stolen, molested, dumped and what not..) to make a statement! I hate this musical equipment snobbery you find everywhere...leave that for the moronic salesmen in guitarcenters
BTW: dig your band!
@mike mike: do you know THULCANDRA? It is Steffen Kummerer of Obscura with his total Dissection worshippin' sideproject. You've got check 'em out!
@RT: Best wishes and may the force be with you!


In case this is a double post - i beg your pardon, still learning how to use this...


----------



## Codyjohns

Buzz-T SGee said:


> @RT: Best wishes and may the force be with you!



Thanks Bro for the kind words.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I say we dedicate Friday (tomorrow) as dirty joke day for RT.



Thanks LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thanks LH.



oppppps! I was a day off. Today isnt Friday. Tomorrow is dirty joke day for RT


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


thursday. the speedbump on the way to friday.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> thursday. the speedbump on the way to friday.



Good morning TF.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> thursday. the speedbump on the way to friday.



Almost over for me.
And friday flies for me, good classes 
Too bad I got nothing to look forward to on the weekend, no Marshall, no drugs, no drink, no girls.
Maybe I'll catch up on some much needed sleep


----------



## neal48

Good Morning Brotheren, & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Almost over for me.
> And friday flies for me, good classes
> Too bad I got nothing to look forward to on the weekend, no Marshall, no drugs, no drink, no girls.
> Maybe I'll catch up on some much needed sleep



Morning Jesstaa.....well here it's morning.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Good Morning Brotheren, & Sisteren



Morning brother Neal


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> oppppps! I was a day off. Today isnt Friday. Tomorrow is dirty joke day for RT



Morning LH.


----------



## mike mike

Good morning RT, TF, Jestaa, LH, and NEAL


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Mike


----------



## neal48

Micheal . I ues to live in NY (Long Island), before I moved down here to Home Boy Land


----------



## mike mike

How ya doin RT?
This weekend I'm probably jamming with a a band that offered me a lead guitar spot. They are like age 18-20


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Micheal . I ues to live in NY (Long Island), before I moved down here to Home Boy Land



Yah Long Island is cool .......I'm in Niagara Falls Ontario.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> How ya doin RT?
> This weekend I'm probably jamming with a a band that offered me a lead guitar spot. They are like age 18-20



Very cool Bro ....I hope it works out.  
I'm just going out the door to Toronto .....Doctor appointment. 
Cheer's Bro.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> jeffe do you listen to Dying fetus? the diminished riff at the end and some other stuff you play reminds me of them and you should deffinitely take a look. listen to "homicidat retribution", you'll know what i mean



Dying Fetus is the AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> I say we dedicate Friday (tomorrow) as dirty joke day for RT.





Michael RT said:


> Thanks LH.



Early Start?

Alzheimer's Test 
How fast can you guess these words? 


1. F_ _K 
2. PU_S_ 
3. S_X 
4. P_N_S 
5. BOO_S 
6. _ _NDOM 

















Answers: 

1. FORK 

2. PULSE 
3. SIX 
4. PANTS 
5. BOOKS 
6. RANDOM 







You got all 6 wrong....didn' t you?

Okay it wasn't dirty, but I know you guys have filthy minds!!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Early Start?
> 
> Alzheimer's Test
> How fast can you guess these words?
> 
> 
> 1. F_ _K
> 2. PU_S_
> 3. S_X
> 4. P_N_S
> 5. BOO_S
> 6. _ _NDOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answers:
> 
> 1. FORK
> 
> 2. PULSE
> 3. SIX
> 4. PANTS
> 5. BOOKS
> 6. RANDOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got all 6 wrong....didn' t you?
> 
> Okay it wasn't dirty, but I know you guys have filthy minds!!


----------



## Codyjohns

What's the smallest Motel in the world??



















Pussy.....because you got to leave your bag outside.


----------



## MM54




----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> What's the smallest Motel in the world??
> 
> Pussy.....because you got to leave your bag outside.


----------



## mike mike

^^^Dirty joke day is tomorrow!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ^^^Dirty joke day is tomorrow!!



Sorry ........just getting warmed up for tomorrow.


----------



## tonefreak

oh mike, their just getting started lol


hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> oh mike, their just getting started lol
> 
> 
> hey guys!



Hi TF.


----------



## mike mike

i love animals as leaders. any other fans on here?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLHW1no6Opw]YouTube - Animals As Leaders - "Behaving Badly"[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i love animals as leaders. any other fans on here?
> 
> YouTube - Animals As Leaders - "Behaving Badly"



Very cool sounding band.


----------



## mike mike

its fun when you see them live and you are high. its trippy as hell. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt-RoSzsEKA&feature=related]YouTube - Tosin Abasi Performs "Wave of Babies" Live at EMG Studios[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> its fun when you see them live and you are high. its trippy as hell.
> 
> YouTube - Tosin Abasi Performs "Wave of Babies" Live at EMG Studios



I like this kind of music a lot ...very cool.


----------



## gruffmusic

Hey guys.
Just stumbled across this thread and it contains a wealth of info.
I have a 1990 mkiii 2100 I've owned since 1993. I was at a friend's band rehearsal. He had a huge rack system and I noticed a lonely Marshall head sitting in the corner. I asked him what was wrong with it and he said "nothing". He had just invested in a huge rack system and no longer played the mkiii. He really seemed indifferent about the head, so I asked if he wanted to sell it. Long story short, he sold it to me for $400 and let me make payments over a 1 year period. It's been my workhorse ever since 
Years later, I began to research the differences between the various 900 models and began to realize I had a gem on my hands. People laugh when I tell them I have a JCM900 and it's fun to watch their jaw drop when they hear it cranked up. They always tell me it's the best sounding 900 they've ever heard. I just tell them "Not all 900s are created equal". 
I tried some of the links in this thread to decipher the serial number, but the links appear to be dead. It begins with "Y", so I know it's a 1990 model. Does the rest of the serial # give more specific date info? 
One more thing regarding the FX loop trick mentioned on here. It sounds like a neat idea and I want to try it, but I currently use the FX loop for some of my stompboxes. (Delay and Chorus) Sounds like I'll have to chain my effects all in front of the head if I want to use that trick. Is that true?
Sorry for the long post. I appreciate how many knowledgeable 900 owners are on here.
Rock on!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brotheren & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

gruffmusic said:


> Hey guys.
> Just stumbled across this thread and it contains a wealth of info.
> I have a 1990 mkiii 2100 I've owned since 1993. I was at a friend's band rehearsal. He had a huge rack system and I noticed a lonely Marshall head sitting in the corner. I asked him what was wrong with it and he said "nothing". He had just invested in a huge rack system and no longer played the mkiii. He really seemed indifferent about the head, so I asked if he wanted to sell it. Long story short, he sold it to me for $400 and let me make payments over a 1 year period. It's been my workhorse ever since
> Years later, I began to research the differences between the various 900 models and began to realize I had a gem on my hands. People laugh when I tell them I have a JCM900 and it's fun to watch their jaw drop when they hear it cranked up. They always tell me it's the best sounding 900 they've ever heard. I just tell them "Not all 900s are created equal".
> I tried some of the links in this thread to decipher the serial number, but the links appear to be dead. It begins with "Y", so I know it's a 1990 model. Does the rest of the serial # give more specific date info?
> One more thing regarding the FX loop trick mentioned on here. It sounds like a neat idea and I want to try it, but I currently use the FX loop for some of my stompboxes. (Delay and Chorus) Sounds like I'll have to chain my effects all in front of the head if I want to use that trick. Is that true?
> Sorry for the long post. I appreciate how many knowledgeable 900 owners are on here.
> Rock on!



Welcome to the forum Bro.......the last two numbers in the serial is the week it was made.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brotheren & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## gruffmusic

Thanks for the info. My last 2 digits are 18, so I assume that's the 18th week of the year. Mid May of 1990. Nice.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Welcome to the forum Bro.......the last two numbers in the serial is the week it was made.



never mind. i was told that that was the month
welcome to the forum Gruff. i have the Mkiii to, and i get the same reactions. i llove hat head to death and nothing can seperate me from it
morning guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## proby73

Played my 2502 with the band for the first time after a revalve last night. Man, it's a complete beast now. There's no way I'd swap it for my co-guitarist's DSL50.


----------



## eljeffebrown

proby73 said:


> Played my 2502 with the band for the first time after a revalve last night. Man, it's a complete beast now. There's no way I'd swap it for my co-guitarist's DSL50.



DSL's are terrible amps, I think it's the only Marshall I wouldn't own.  morning all!


----------



## mike mike

Hey jeffe what's up? And I have a soft spot of dsl's haha. They sound awesome to me. But you have a brutal soubing 900. Is tere any chance the diodes were removed?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

according to my math the DSL has been kicking ASS for the last 13 years.....so you may have had a 7 years of kicking Ass at max......Just Sayin


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Hey jeffe what's up? And I have a soft spot of dsl's haha. They sound awesome to me. But you have a brutal soubing 900. Is tere any chance the diodes were removed?



HA! no the clippers are still in there. I'm going to record a new vid of it tonight. going to record the band rehearsing, should be fun!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> HA! no the clippers are still in there. I'm going to record a new vid of it tonight. going to record the band rehearsing, should be fun!



Nice bro. Let me know. I subscribed to you. Make it brutal!!


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Nice bro. Let me know. I subscribed to you. Make it brutal!!



It'll be br00tal! we are writing a new one right now so you guys will get the first look/listen to new CURSED tunes!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Attn: 900 peeps!!

Start demanding those upgrade Jcm900 transformers so we can test them!!


----------



## mike mike

^Wut??


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Just Sayin!


----------



## Jesstaa

Whole week without my amp now.
Really struggling


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Whole week without my amp now.
> Really struggling



that blows. its ok you'll make it through it. you on marshall withdrawls. i am on weed withdrawls- until tomorrow


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Fear the Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hello all


----------



## mike mike

hey richard. how are you?


----------



## eljeffebrown

TheLoudness!! said:


> Attn: 900 peeps!!
> 
> Start demanding those upgrade Jcm900 transformers so we can test them!!



WTF? what are you talkin bout sir?  someone inform me.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

eljeffebrown said:


> WTF? what are you talkin bout sir?  someone inform me.



The Classic Tone transformers that are suppossed to be ready in mid November for the JCM900's 

http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...transformers-magnetic-components-sponsor.html

I want one for my 900!!


----------



## drriff

eljeffebrown said:


> WTF? what are you talkin bout sir?  someone inform me.



Forget that Jeffe - you get yer arse to band practice and provide a killer, dark, metal masterpiece video to post on here! NOW, young man!


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. new riffs i wrote im screwing around with. tell me what you think. the tone sounds fucking awesome!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4aC0Big8s]YouTube - Technical Death Metal[/ame]


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> that blows. its ok you'll make it through it. you on marshall withdrawls. i am on weed withdrawls- until tomorrow



I've got a slight case of the weed withdrawals too, still not used to not having a constant supply.
The Marshall made it better, so without either now... Life is hard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey richard. how are you?



Im good Mike. Thanks for asking. How you doing this Friday?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Its dirty joke Friday for RT. Here is my offering.........

A guy walks into a sperm donor bank wearing a ski mask and holding a gun. He goes up to the nurse and demands her to open the sperm bank vault. She says "But sir, its just a sperm bank!", "I don't care, open it now!!!" he replies. So she opens the door to the vault and inside are all the sperm samples. The guy says "Take one of those sperm samples and drink it!", she looks at him "BUT, they are sperm samples???" , "DO IT!". So the nurse sucks it back. "That one there, drink that one as well.", so the nurse drinks that one as well. Finally after 4 samples the man takes off his ski mask and says, "See honey - its not that hard."


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im good Mike. Thanks for asking. How you doing this Friday?



Wonderful. Getting some of the best tones of my life right now. Did you see that video? Also do you have a YouTube?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey guys. new riffs i wrote im screwing around with. tell me what you think. the tone sounds fucking awesome!!
> 
> YouTube - Technical Death Metal



Very cool dude. I can get youtube but I dont have one. Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## drriff




----------



## tonefreak

Hey guys!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> Hey guys!



nice LP


----------



## tonefreak

thanks. for an epiphone it plays REALLY well. sounds AWESOME through the DSL.



I gotta hit the sack. gotta work in the morning, then play in the afternoon.

last performance (thank god!)


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys. new riffs i wrote im screwing around with. tell me what you think. the tone sounds fucking awesome!!
> 
> YouTube - Technical Death Metal



Sounds great Mike ...your getting some cool tone out of the MKIII.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its dirty joke Friday for RT. Here is my offering.........
> 
> A guy walks into a sperm donor bank wearing a ski mask and holding a gun. He goes up to the nurse and demands her to open the sperm bank vault. She says "But sir, its just a sperm bank!", "I don't care, open it now!!!" he replies. So she opens the door to the vault and inside are all the sperm samples. The guy says "Take one of those sperm samples and drink it!", she looks at him "BUT, they are sperm samples???" , "DO IT!". So the nurse sucks it back. "That one there, drink that one as well.", so the nurse drinks that one as well. Finally after 4 samples the man takes off his ski mask and says, "See honey - its not that hard."


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> according to my math the DSL has been kicking ASS for the last 13 years.....so you may have had a 7 years of kicking Ass at max......Just Sayin



No your math is wrong.........its 20 years for the 900's......dude myself and my modded 900DR would devour on any stage with what ever amp head you want to hide behind.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Hi Neal......I want your JVM.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning all

RT and his 900 is gonna take on the whole forum. I dig the 'tude bro!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi Neal......I want your JVM.



First one to roll him gets it


----------



## TwinACStacks

All I gotta do, with NO no fret board Gymnastics involved whatsoever, is walk out on stage with a pair of Mirrored Aviator Shades and my Outback hat on and hit 1 Leslie West type Vibrato, and he's toast...

JCM800's Can't be denied, Old men Still rule.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> All I gotta do, with NO no fret board Gymnastics involved whatsoever, is walk out on stage with a pair of Mirrored Aviator Shades and my Outback hat on and hit 1 Leslie West type Vibrato, and he's toast...
> 
> JCM800's Can't be denied, Old men Still rule.
> 
> TWIN



But rolling your old ass out on a stage is the real trick.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Morning all
> 
> RT and his 900 is gonna take on the whole forum. I dig the 'tude bro!



Their is a few people that need to be knock off their high horse......I hate to do it but I Will and I CAN do it with no problems at all.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Their is a few people that need to be knock off their high horse......I hate to do it but I Will and I CAN do it with no problems at all.



There are no sacred cows


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> There are no sacred cows



That jcmjmp has disrespected Eljeffe myself and others for the last time.


----------



## tonefreak

besides the werecow.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> But rolling your old ass out on a stage is the real trick.



At 6' 250 and an Ex Power lifter I have the same stage Presence as Tiny here in the front:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vU5kwcJaok]YouTube - Pissed Off And Mad About It[/ame]

Kinda look like him too, only without the beard. I'm prettier.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

good morning everybody. how is life?


----------



## Codyjohns

I know the people that are joking and I know the people who are disrespecting. Twin and others are joking... and are cool people. But others joking is disrespect and when I corner them they back down and say that it's just joking which is bullshit.......because they know I can kick their asses and embarrass them. When I see people hurting other people then I will use my guitar playing to embarrass them. I respect every one's guitar playing good or bad BUT when I see the hurting of other people I will use my guitar playing to shout them up pretty fast.


----------



## MM54




----------



## neal48

Michael RT said:


> Hi Neal......I want your JVM.



My JVM It is an outstaneing amp. 

I just hooked up a sonic Maxiamizer thru it also, and it has tupilo Honey drippin off of it

My JCM 900 has Tupilo Honey drippin off of it too


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I know the people that are joking and I know the people who are disrespecting. Twin and others are joking... and are cool people. But others joking is disrespect and when I corner them they back down and say that it's just joking which is bullshit.......because they know I can kick their asses and embarrass them. When I see people hurting other people then I will use my guitar playing to embarrass them. I respect every one's guitar playing good or bad BUT when I see the hurting of other people I will use my guitar playing to shout them up pretty fast.



 Your good Kid. But put the Gun away. There's always gonna be somebody faster on the draw...

Besides a Gunslinger with a bum knee, it ain't proper.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Aw whatever. We can ignore assholes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> At 6' 250 and an Ex Power lifter I have the same stage Presence as Tiny here in the front:
> 
> YouTube - Pissed Off And Mad About It
> 
> Kinda look like him too, only without the beard. I'm prettier.
> 
> TWIN



Absolutely a killer fucking song. At 1:58 you can hear that they recorded Tiny's hunger pang.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Well the good news is that I'm trying out in a new band tomorrow. Bad news is that due to a fight between two members and our booking agent, my current band Illuminance, is officially defunct. What a terrible day


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

that sucks Mike! hopefully the new band is better!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Well the good news is that I'm trying out in a new band tomorrow. Bad news is that due to a fight between two members and our booking agent, my current band Illuminance, is officially defunct. What a terrible day



Thats how things go. Pick up and move on


----------



## j2112c

Hi first post on your thread.. guys... Greetings.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats how things go. Pick up and move on



I suppose your right. It's top bad though. Not only is it the band, it's friendships that are over.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah it's unfortunate that friendships have to end too.


----------



## Codyjohns

j2112c said:


> Hi first post on your thread.. guys... Greetings.



Hi John.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I suppose your right. It's top bad though. Not only is it the band, it's friendships that are over.



Sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Thanks guys. I hope stuff works out tomorrow and hopefully I can bring the Marshall

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Their is a few people that need to be knock off their high horse......I hate to do it but I Will and I CAN do it with no problems at all.





Michael RT said:


> That jcmjmp has disrespected Eljeffe myself and others for the last time.





Michael RT said:


> I know the people that are joking and I know the people who are disrespecting. Twin and others are joking... and are cool people. But others joking is disrespect and when I corner them they back down and say that it's just joking which is bullshit.......because they know I can kick their asses and embarrass them. When I see people hurting other people then I will use my guitar playing to embarrass them. I respect every one's guitar playing good or bad BUT when I see the hurting of other people I will use my guitar playing to shout them up pretty fast.



yea man this is the reason I haven't been coming around as much there are some serious close minded douchbags in this forum that get WAAAAYYY to much respect. I'm tired of trying to be cool with these assholes! and if you are reading this, you know who you are, go eat a dick or three.


----------



## mike mike

The solution is one of you hues needs to figure out how to become super moderator


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT, a friend and I wanna know how the saving for the Super Lead is going


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT, a friend and I wanna know how the saving for the Super Lead is going



I'm hoping if all goes well by the end of the month.......I hope it's still for sale by that time if not I will find another one.


----------



## eljeffebrown

New Cursed tunes. All tones done with Amplitube. This a boosted JCM800 through two Marshall cabs loaded with V30's, The Bass is a Ampeg SVT Pro (my guitar digitally Detuned and reamped through the SVT) No EQing at all.

Cursed - Hung, Drawn and Quartered

I'll get the live stuff up as soon as I can.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> New Cursed tunes. All tones done with Amplitube. This a boosted JCM800 through two Marshall cabs loaded with V30's, The Bass is a Ampeg SVT Pro (my guitar digitally Detuned and reamped through the SVT) No EQing at all.
> 
> Cursed - Hung, Drawn and Quartered
> 
> I'll get the live stuff up as soon as I can.



Great work Bro.


----------



## j2112c

eljeffebrown said:


> New Cursed tunes. All tones done with Amplitube. This a boosted JCM800 through two Marshall cabs loaded with V30's, The Bass is a Ampeg SVT Pro (my guitar digitally Detuned and reamped through the SVT) No EQing at all.
> 
> Cursed - Hung, Drawn and Quartered
> 
> I'll get the live stuff up as soon as I can.







More great stuff mate!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I suppose your right. It's top bad though. Not only is it the band, it's friendships that are over.



If you want to be in a band and make real money at it it needs to be treated like a business. That makes your friends (in the band) business partners. Not always a good mix. Music is a combo of emotions, attitudes and diff personalities. The chance of conflict not happening is slim. When you play for fun or casually thats when you really have something. At least thats what I have found.


----------



## Ydna

Hey, RT, my names Andy, and I'm friends with Mike aka Mike Mike. And I was looking at 70s superleads, and I saw that you're looking at them, so I thought I'd post this

Guitar Center Vintage

Ofcourse, it isn't in perfect condition, but it is handwired.

I'm looking into Metroamps right now. I can't fathom the $2,500+ price tag of a plexi that isn't in very good condition, and I can't try out.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you want to be in a band and make real money at it it needs to be treated like a business. That makes your friends (in the band) business partners. Not always a good mix. Music is a combo of emotions, attitudes and diff personalities. The chance of conflict not happening is slim. When you play for fun or casually thats when you really have something. At least thats what I have found.



Thats true Bro........I love jamming with old friends the best.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thats true Bro........I love jamming with old friends the best.



I did the band thing many years ago. I was the one who treated it as a business. Everyone else just showed up. It was to much work and wasnt fun. When I got together with friends and jammed I always enjoyed it. And when they would suggest we form a band I would say no. I wanted to keep real friendships away from the business aspect. Its bad enough I am a type A dominant elephant personality. Mix money into it and I am all business.


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> yea man this is the reason I haven't been coming around as much there are some serious close minded douchbags in this forum that get WAAAAYYY to much respect. I'm tired of trying to be cool with these assholes! ...



This.


----------



## tonefreak

hey MM


----------



## MM54

Hey TF. What's new?


----------



## tonefreak

not much. added antennae to the transmitter and an antenna to the receiver for my wireless ear-bud-project thing I was working on last week. we'll see if they help much tomorrow at practice.


you?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you want to be in a band and make real money at it it needs to be treated like a business. That makes your friends (in the band) business partners. Not always a good mix. Music is a combo of emotions, attitudes and diff personalities. The chance of conflict not happening is slim. When you play for fun or casually thats when you really have something. At least thats what I have found.



Great advice. Hopefully in college I'll be able to find that, or maybe I'll get lucky here. We will see. 

Hey Matt and TF


----------



## tonefreak

hey Mike!


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> not much. added antennae to the transmitter and an antenna to the receiver for my wireless ear-bud-project thing I was working on last week. we'll see if they help much tomorrow at practice.
> 
> 
> you?




Nothing at all. Just got home and I'm REALLY tired.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey Mike!



Hey bro how's it going? What's your name? I wanna add you on Facebook


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Nothing at all. Just got home and I'm REALLY tired.



yeah I got back from the last performance of the play i ran lights for last night and today. we had practices every night this week, plus school, and some work at the farm. so I'm beat.










Mike, my name's Matt, but I'm not on FB right now (my parents have this thing about facebook. so I currently don't have it.)


----------



## mike mike

that sucks man. 

attention all mkiii ownders: do your amps clean up really well with the volume knob even with both gains dimed? someone told me that the fact that mine does is unusual


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> This.



? ehsplain.


----------



## mike mike

hey great song jeffe. soudns awesome. i love some of those riffs. where is the high end though? not much of that. over all, its fuckin beast bro


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> hey great song jeffe. soudns awesome. i love some of those riffs. where is the high end though? not much of that. over all, its fuckin beast bro



are you talking about the tone? It's an amp sim it's about the best I could do.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> are you talking about the tone? It's an amp sim it's about the best I could do.



Oh I didn't realize that. Then it's fine. Awesome bro. I can't wait to hear it with your amp


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> ? ehsplain.



I was agreeing with you


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I was agreeing with you



I agree as well and judging by the PM's I received a lot of people do as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT and company


----------



## TwinACStacks

eljeffebrown said:


> yea man this is the reason I haven't been coming around as much there are some serious close minded douchbags in this forum that get WAAAAYYY to much respect. I'm tired of trying to be cool with these assholes! and if you are reading this, you know who you are, go eat a dick or three.



Oh suck my Balls Jeffe You KNOW I'm just yankin' your chain.

BTW: Nice Playin Bro. Sounds good. Was That the Less is More Comp. Amp??

(I just couldn't resist)

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Sorry guy I hate dealing with disrespectful A-holes.....maybe now people will stop being hurt by some of these idiots.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> Sorry guy I hate dealing with disrespectful A-holes.....maybe now people will stop being hurt by some of these idiots.



You started that mess and i'm the A Hole.......Nice


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> You started that mess and i'm the A Hole.......Nice



I deal with jealous people like this all the time.....and dealing with them is a waste of my time .....they don't know when to give up.


----------



## mike mike

Good morning all.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

"Proud OWNER of A facking MARSHALL JCM900...Deal with it poopie heads!!"


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good morning all.



Hey Mike ...whats new .


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> "Proud OWNER of A facking MARSHALL JCM900...Deal with it poopie heads!!"



100% correct Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Not much RT, I'm on my way to church, posting on my phone, then off tothe jam afterwards. How about you? What's the weather like in Canada?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Not much RT, I'm on my way to church, posting on my phone, then off tothe jam afterwards. How about you? What's the weather like in Canada?



The weather is sunny not to cold but my knee is hurting .....good luck with the jam afterwards..... I hope all goes well.


----------



## mike mike

Thanks man. I hope your knee gets better. If it helps you any, embarrassing story, when I was leaving for a date one time, I jumped down the stairs and over the hood of my car, landed with my foot in a funny position, and pushed my knee up nearly tearing my moniscous


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Thanks man. I hope your knee gets better. If it helps you any, embarrassing story, when I was leaving for a date one time, I jumped down the stairs and over the hood of my car, landed with my foot in a funny position, and pushed my knee up nearly tearing my moniscous



I know how it feels Bro.  My injury is from a guy running a red light and almost killing me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> "Proud OWNER of A facking MARSHALL JCM900...Deal with it poopie heads!!"



"poopie heads" at the end is a great finish!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> "poopie heads" at the end is a great finish!



Hey Bro.....whats new.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro.....whats new.



Not much. Just watching. Had my Challenger out yesterday. First time in 3 weeks. So fucking sweet to drive her. The guys at Tempe GC all commented on it. I guess they dont get the ANV6100 license plate.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much. Just watching. Had my Challenger out yesterday. First time in 3 weeks. So fucking sweet to drive her. The guys at Tempe GC all commented on it. I guess they dont get the ANV6100 license plate.



I like those new Challengers! I gotta '70 Charger project and a '69 Barracuda


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much. Just watching. Had my Challenger out yesterday. First time in 3 weeks. So fucking sweet to drive her. The guys at Tempe GC all commented on it. I guess they dont get the ANV6100 license plate.



I love the Challenger........I think I will trade my Charger in for one after its pay for.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> I like those new Challengers! I gotta '70 Charger project and a '69 Barracuda



PLEASE post pics.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I love the Challenger........I think I will trade my Charger in for one after its pay for.



I would love to have a Charger too.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> PLEASE post pics.



x1000


----------



## tonefreak

somebody said they have a 'Cuda?



POST PICTURE! I love 'cuda's!


----------



## Codyjohns

I love mopar


----------



## tonefreak

I like muscle cars in general. Ford, GM or Mopar.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

michael rt said:


> i love mopar



+1000000000000000000.075


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> +1000000000000000000.075


----------



## Jasper.

Hmmm, i'm more of a motorcycle man. Nothing special with cars.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bikes are fun as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

Marshall's and Mopar's are two of my favorite things.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys.



Hey Mike .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Marshall's and Mopar's are two of my favorite things.



I agree. But I must admit I wasnt sold on Marshall until I got the 6100.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys.

I'm tired, keep looking at the clock thinking it's 11 by now, but no, we set the clocks back and it's not even 10


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys sorry if I offended anyone but I had to stop the hurting of other people and I think we did.....for now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey guys sorry if I offended anyone but I had to stop the hurting of other people and I think we did.....for now.



No apologies needed. You know how I feel.


----------



## MM54




----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No apologies needed. You know how I feel.



I do like DSL's ...it's not about DSL's and 900's.... it's about people.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I do like DSL's ...it's not about DSL's and 900's.... it's about people.



It is about people but the DSL & 900 were the vehicles. At least this time.


----------



## MM54

Spot on.

To shift topic a bit, I'm working on a design for a small amp that I'm going to try to make on a really tight budget, we'll see how it turns out. I'll be using whatever PT I decide will be best (of the three I have laying around that I've pulled from various things), the chassis from a 1938 philco radio, and that sort of thing. It should turn out pretty sweet if all goes as planned


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Diode loving cockrach Pansies


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

And good ole LH....the original 900 hate fan club owner.......you fit well tea party faggots


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> It is about people but the DSL & 900 were the vehicles. At least this time.



Yah true.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

what a Generic bunch of Tone losers


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> what a Generic bunch of Tone losers



This is what I'm talking about guys....just ignore..


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Pussy...ignore on your own thread....Pussy....i cant beleive i put my balls on the line for you slackers


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I'll dig around and find some more pics..Here's the '69 Barracuda if anybody wants to see. Aside from playing, I have a passion for muscle cars. I can appreciate any old school car that somebody put the blood, sweat and tears into.
However Mopars are where my heart is. My high school car is in the background- '73 Caddy hearse..


----------



## MM54

TheLoudness!! said:


> I'll dig around and find some more pics..Here's the '69 Barracuda if anybody wants to see. Aside from playing, I have a passion for muscle cars. I can appreciate any old school car that somebody put the blood, sweat and tears into.
> However Mopars are where my heart. My high school car is in the background- '73 Caddy hearse..



Nice!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hey RT.....how is that recording contract going.......heard CC made over $100,000 last year


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> I'll dig around and find some more pics..Here's the '69 Barracuda if anybody wants to see. Aside from playing, I have a passion for muscle cars. I can appreciate any old school car that somebody put the blood, sweat and tears into.
> However Mopars are where my heart is. My high school car is in the background- '73 Caddy hearse..



Very cool Bro.....Cuda


----------



## Adwex

Hmmm, let's see how THIS thread goes.


----------



## MM54

Hey Adwex


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Ad....i'm gonna be on it like you were on mine


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

baby blue is for tea party homo's


----------



## Codyjohns

Adwex said:


> Hmmm, let's see how THIS thread goes.



Close it ....I can't give a Fuck.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> Close it ....I can't give a Fuck.



Fat chicks and beer is all you crave


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> Close it ....I can't give a Fuck.



Seems like you never did


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Seems like you never did



I care about people and you don't.


----------



## Codyjohns

Buggs.Crosby said:


> baby blue is for tea party homo's



It must suck to be you.


----------



## MM54

Sigh.

It was a nice 65 pages, farewell 900 thread.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

65 pages of bad diode jobs


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MM......it did not have to happen


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> And good ole LH....the original 900 hate fan club owner.......you fit well tea party faggots



Yes, and that was a joke. So you are reduced to picking on what you perceive to be ones political tendencies. I believe in some of what the Tea Party believes in. Basically the systematic destruction of this once great country at the hand of both popular parties. I am not a kool aid drinker for either side or the Tea Party. If you had half a brain you would know this current financial problem is the work of both parties. Not just the Repubs. A current example would be Obamas appointment of Bernanke. The same appointment Bush made. Strange how a Dem would make the same appointment. Ill admit its not unheard of to continue the same Fed Chairman appointment but it sure doesnt sound like "Change" to me. Continuation of yet another Bush policy? Like Gitmo? Patriot Act? And so on. But you hang on to your Dem ways. You keep believing their bull shit.
Back to what this is really all about. You started a public thread that attacked another Marshall amp/thread. I stand by what I said. It was wrong and you were wrong for doing it. El Jeff (and a few others) have taken a lot of my shit (and Twins too) and I have always felt he knew it was all in humor. And if he felt otherwise I am sorry if I went over the line. I have no problem saying sorry when I feel I am wrong. That was then and this is now. This isnt about me and you or me and Jeff. Its about you and the out right public attack you made on the 900 guys. I am glad RT made a stand for what he believes in. I sent him a PM today telling him as much. Maybe you are a bit hyper sensitive Buggs. Maybe your humor doesnt translate into humor for others. Maybe the problem isnt RT's but yours?


----------



## Adwex

MM54 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> It was a nice 65 pages, farewell 900 thread.



It's not gone yet.

Don't fight in here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This thread isnt going anywhere. Just ignore from this point on. Then he will look like the problem and maybe get banned.


----------



## Adwex

No one is getting banned, but I will put an end to any fights.

I don't get it, we're all supposed to be brothers...Marshall lovers. Why are you fighting amongst yourselves?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Adwex said:


> Hmmm, let's see how THIS thread goes.



We are ignoring the obvious elephant in the room!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> No one is getting banned, but I will put an end to any fights.
> 
> I don't get it, we're all supposed to be brothers...Marshall lovers. Why are you fighting amongst yourselves?



Its a tie that binds but all brothers fight. It might be wrong but it is human nature. Considering all the other forums on the web I think while this one does have its flare ups it is miles ahead of other forums of any nature/topic.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

LH......you were the first to declare war on the 900 users where you not?......was not me was it>



How was my "just sayin" post anywehere near what as posted in my thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Adwex.....tour site is going to hell with the non helpful wanna be Marshall fans.......................that spew un informational garbage.................MM you may have me beat in tech..............buy none of you guys can pass a candle in my wind on knowledge..................and even i am a nobody in that department


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its a tie that binds but all brothers fight. It might be wrong but it is human nature. Considering all the other forums on the web I think while this one does have its flare ups it is miles ahead of other forums of any nature/topic.



Pussy.....remediable your last bitch.....and just what info do you provide?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> LH......you were the first to declare war on the 900 users where you not?......was not me was it>



No, it was not me.


----------



## MM54

Another long week of school coming up, so I'm out for the night. Talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Pussy.....remediable your last bitch.....and just what info do you provide?



I do not answer to you. Nor do I need your approval on any content I may enter on this forum


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Typical Tea Bagger


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Typical Tea Bagger



loser


----------



## Adwex

Ok, here's the deal...it's a pain in the ass for me to go through every post to decide which ones should be deleted, it's much easier to just kill the whole thread. Is that what you want?

Stop attacking, and stop retaliating to attacks.

Like I've said before,..

I DON'T CARE WHO'S RIGHT OR WRONG, OR WHO STARTED IT.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Won this week thak you.....plus $1200 more than i had......1960 had to go but all is cool......still have the DSHell and two 1960 av's


----------



## eljeffebrown

Adwex said:


> No one is getting banned, but I will put an end to any fights.
> 
> I don't get it, we're all supposed to be brothers...Marshall lovers. Why are you fighting amongst yourselves?



+1000 I've been trying to get this across to everyone for two months, I paid $700 for my amp, just like everyone else (in general) did, and it's a Marshall, why is it inferior to anyone else's Marshall?  Jim didn't make all these different amps for fun, he made them because he believed in the technology of said amp at the time, It's still a Marshall, you should just be happy that you own one!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

sorry Ad you killed mine while i was in defense of myself.......i could care less also


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

eljeffebrown said:


> +1000 I've been trying to get this across to everyone for two months, I paid $700 for my amp, just like everyone else (in general) did, and it's a Marshall, why is it inferior to anyone else's Marshall?  Jim didn't make all these different amps for fun, he made them because he believed in the technology of said amp at the time, It's still a Marshall, you should just be happy that you own one!



Then why did you join your big headed brother?


----------



## mike mike

You guys need to stop bashing. Differents sounds are for different folks. And none of them would be here without have the others as well. And who cares if we have political differences? Our diversity makes us who we are, and that should be celebrated, not scrutinized. Stop the damn fighting. I miss the way the forum used to be. Act like adults for god's sake.


----------



## mike mike

Damn. The past two days have just been all out civil war between the people of this thread and a few other people. Why can't we all be mature and realize that there are opinions other than the ones we ourselves have? So what if we like 900's and someone else doesn't? If one amp was superior to all, then there would only be one amp and one tone. How gay would that be? All the different tones there are have been a result of and ushered in the progress of Marshall. And So what if we have different political views? Why can't we all be mature adults and accept and celebrate our differences? Stop fighting guys. I miss the way the forum used to be. 

Why does it take a 16 year old to say this?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I miss the way the forum used to be.



It will get back to normal soon I am sure.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I profess i made a joke or two but i did not draw lines........Jeffe you were the only person the even have my facebook page............so why not a warning even?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> It will get back to normal soon I am sure.



from the original 900 hater ........Fucking Elitest Homo


----------



## mike mike

Fuckig stop it!! 

And where did my post go?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> from the original 900 hater ........Fucking Elitest Homo



If you want to continue this then take it private. You once made a big stink about how you care about the welfare and over all perception of the forum. I knew you were full of it then and your recent action only prove that again I am right. Drop it or take it private.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Your Tea Bag boys should have went private first........at least i provide info on how to fix things......other than my tech could do it


----------



## mike mike

^^ hey man can you just stop? Im starting to think that you purposely want to get this thread shut down


----------



## TheLoudness!!

This is a Marshall forum where we can all talk and have a good time. All this hating is fucking retarded and should stop. Playing a JCM900 does not make a person a fag or inferior to anyone else. Take the political bullshit somewhere else. CNN probably gives a shit but I do not. I'm not here taking sides or pointing fingers but I will say this is childish.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

mike mike said:


> ^^ hey man can you just stop? Im starting to think that you purposely want to get this thread shut down



then hy did your boys come into my thread......stop blaming me and supervises your own....i did not start this.........so i know anyway....but your \boys are too balless to explain


----------



## mike mike

I didnt see anything so I don't know. If you have heard me talk, you know that I have immense respect for te DSL(intact the only reason I have a 900, which I love, is because the DSL 100 I planned on getting was sold the day before I went to the store) 

I just wish everybody would be happy


----------



## Jesstaa

Smells like troll in here.

Whats going on dominant 900 users and friends?


----------



## Strateuphoria

Dual Super Lead manual
http://marshallamps.com/downloads/files/DSL100_50%20hbk.pdf


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jesstaa said:


> Smells like troll in here.
> 
> Whats going on dominant 900 users and friends?



Yeppers! Whats up Jesse!


----------



## Jesstaa

eljeffebrown said:


> Yeppers! Whats up Jesse!



Not much my friend
Watching The dudesons. 
Fuck I love Finnish people.

Whats up with you?


----------



## mike mike

Hey jestaa!! How's the thunda down unda?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jesstaa said:


> Not much my friend
> Watching The dudesons.
> Fuck I love Finnish people.
> 
> Whats up with you?



Nuffin' just trying to buy this,






now I'm signing off for the night cause, I'm sleepy.  C-YA tomorrow all!


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Hey jestaa!! How's the thunda down unda?



Very... Thundary? 
Nice Jeffe, love the body on that.
Never really liked the Ibanez necks, except on the real high end models/bass's, they feel a bit too rough.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Jesstaa said:


> Very... Thundary?
> Nice Jeffe, love the body on that.
> Never really liked the Ibanez necks, except on the real high end models/bass's, they feel a bit too rough.



Fine sandpaper and steelwool, gets it smooth


----------



## Jesstaa

Strateuphoria said:


> Fine sandpaper and steelwool, gets it smooth



I'll stick to the lovely finished neck on my V, smooth straight from the factory.


----------



## Roadburn

eljeffebrown said:


> New Cursed tunes. All tones done with Amplitube. This a boosted JCM800 through two Marshall cabs loaded with V30's, The Bass is a Ampeg SVT Pro (my guitar digitally Detuned and reamped through the SVT) No EQing at all.
> 
> Cursed - Hung, Drawn and Quartered
> 
> I'll get the live stuff up as soon as I can.




Dang... I thought it was going to be a brootalized version of the High on Fire song...


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> No, it was not me.



That would have been Myself in BAD Taste now that I reflect upon it. It was meant as a JOKE, PURE and SIMPLE. Once upon a Time I actually OWNED an SLX. Great amp. Just way over the top gain for what I needed. In my time I've also owned Crates, Peaveys and a MESS of FENDERS and a TON of VOXES.

I like to Bust Balls with the 900 owners but that is ALL that it is. If a 900 came up at the right price I'd probably jump on it as fast as I would a DSL or anything else.

ENOUGH all ready.

BTW: If you ever ask me about the 900 I'll deny it....

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

'morning twin.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning MM

 TWIN


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Good morning Diode DoucheBags .....how are those Steril stomp box tones treating you?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

so which one of you wannabes had the Hot Fat wife of the Month?.....they are surely the only groupies you guys will ever see


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

what's the difference between a 900 and a homeless guy.......the homeless guy once had a purpose in life


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

eljeffebrown said:


> Nuffin' just trying to buy this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm signing off for the night cause, I'm sleepy.  C-YA tomorrow all!



More useless crap to add to your junk pile?.....should sound perfect thru a 900


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren. I bid ya'll universal peace


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> I do not answer to you. Nor do I need your approval on any content I may enter on this forum



it is all useless babble anyway



all filler...no thriller


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, who let that smell rip? 
Fire up the 900's so we can get a nice tube smell to cover up this stink.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Diodes will stink forever


----------



## TwinACStacks

ouch!!!

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Whats up twin?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

just like the Fat Chicks that idolize them


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i vote MichaleR/T Wannabe of the year


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

The JCM 900......the Dallas Cowboys of the Marshall league


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren. I bid ya'll universal peace



Morning Neal .......I bid you peace Bro.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> Whats up twin?



Mornin Jess. Same shit different day.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

hey everybody! hows it going? my ears are still ringing from yesterday!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey everybody! hows it going? my ears are still ringing from yesterday!!



Hey Mike ...I'm doing great ..how did rehearsal go??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ...I'm doing great ..how did rehearsal go??



It went great. Had tons of fun. This will be nice from now on. Hopefully next Time i can bring the Marshall. I had to position my little peavey so the drummer could hear it, but I couldnt


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It went great. Had tons of fun. This will be nice from now on. Hopefully next Time i can bring the Marshall. I had to position my little peavey so the drummer could hear it, but I couldnt



I'm glad it went well...bring the MKIII with you next time .....you will hear your self loud and clear.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

so yesterday was definitly Marshall Day for me. lead worship at church, (with the Marshall)
band practice (with the Marshall), then my buddy came over and we jammed for 2 hours (with the Marshall)

then we watched the Packers lay down some whoop ass on the cowboys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> so yesterday was definitly Marshall Day for me. lead worship at church, (with the Marshall)
> band practice (with the Marshall), then my buddy came over and we jammed for 2 hours (with the Marshall)
> 
> then we watched the Packers lay down some whoop ass on the cowboys!



Hey TF ......very cool day indeed.


----------



## neal48

I play a JVM in church, With a full stack of V30s. My JCM 900 does my road duties.


----------



## mike mike

a full stack in church?? damn!! must be an awesome church!


----------



## tonefreak

i play the half stack in church. it's a bit overkill for our church, (our max seating is 145...)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Lunch time fuggers


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Lunch time fuggers



Hi LH.....no working for me ......I'm off for a long time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH.....no working for me ......I'm off for a long time.



Try to enjoy your time off. Dont start any wars without me. Lol


----------



## tonefreak

i'm off to work guys. be back in a couple hours.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

That war comment was just a joke. I know some people on this forum will make it into more than it was


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes I'd like to know _*EXACTLY*_ what You fucking meant by that Richard.

jackwagon.

 TWIN


----------



## jensbrix

How the hell can you plat your Marshall stacks in the church? Wtf? In Denmark church is all about organ piano and some singing choir or so


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

How are those Fat Chicks and Diodes holding up?......man i wish i could play a party on someones unfinished deck..........that makes me jealous


----------



## Toneseeker

Hi guys!

New member from Madrid ( Spain)
Saw you discussion and I am very interested since I recently (may be wrongly?) bough a JCM 900 4500 dual reverb, the one with 50 watts.

I have always played with Mesa and Bogner and I think they are overestimated. There is nothing like a good Marshall.
However, I am not at all a Marshall expert and I am f... going crazy with this JCM900-800 battles...

May be you can help me or kill me as the Marshall beginer I am...
My question is:

Does anybody know if the Marshall that Steve Vai was playing in the early years ( the good Steve years) was a modded JCM 900 or a 800? I amd seeking the tone of the Passion and warefare and the Sex and Religion Albums (i.e Still my bleeding Heart song)

If the answer is a 900? Shall I be able to get that tone retubing the 5881s for the EL34s with the bias change of course.

Thanks v, much all

Cheers


Daniel


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes I'd like to know _*EXACTLY*_ what You fucking meant by that Richard.
> 
> jackwagon.
> 
> TWIN



Lol
the rep from mamby pamby land has called me out


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Lol
> the rep from mamby pamby land has called me out



I better watch myself.....you may hit the report button....now that is Mamby Pamby


----------



## mike mike

Toneseeker said:


> May be you can help me or kill me as the Marshall beginer I am...
> My question is:
> 
> Does anybody know if the Marshall that Steve Vai was playing in the early years ( the good Steve years) was a modded JCM 900 or a 800? I amd seeking the tone of the Passion and warefare and the Sex and Religion Albums (i.e Still my bleeding Heart song)
> 
> If the answer is a 900? Shall I be able to get that tone retubing the 5881s for the EL34s with the bias change of course.
> 
> Thanks v, much all
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Daniel



Welcome to the forum. The amp was said to be a jcm 900 dr, and because of time period, it would have had el34's. Who knows if you will get the exact tone He uses alot of effects, and his style(hands) play into it alot. But it would be a good platform to start with


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

Hi matt. Day keeps dragging on


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hey all


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

the war continues... lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> the war continues... lol



 I know


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> the war continues... lol



What war? The one from last night?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What war? The one from last night?



All is good .......I'm very happy with the way this your going.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> All is good .......I'm very happy with the way this your going.



Pain meds kicking in? I dont understand the last half of what you are saying bro


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> Pain meds kicking in? I dont understand the last half of what you are saying bro



Having experienced good pain meds, I must agree on that one!  

Feeling a bit mellow are we Mikey?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Pain meds kicking in? I dont understand the last half of what you are saying bro



Check your PM.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Having experienced good pain meds, I must agree on that one!
> 
> Feeling a bit mellow are we Mikey?



Hi DR ...I'm feeling very good....... T3's are yummy


----------



## Codyjohns

Toneseeker said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> New member from Madrid ( Spain)
> Saw you discussion and I am very interested since I recently (may be wrongly?) bough a JCM 900 4500 dual reverb, the one with 50 watts.
> 
> I have always played with Mesa and Bogner and I think they are overestimated. There is nothing like a good Marshall.
> However, I am not at all a Marshall expert and I am f... going crazy with this JCM900-800 battles...
> 
> May be you can help me or kill me as the Marshall beginer I am...
> My question is:
> 
> Does anybody know if the Marshall that Steve Vai was playing in the early years ( the good Steve years) was a modded JCM 900 or a 800? I amd seeking the tone of the Passion and warefare and the Sex and Religion Albums (i.e Still my bleeding Heart song)
> 
> If the answer is a 900? Shall I be able to get that tone retubing the 5881s for the EL34s with the bias change of course.
> 
> Thanks v, much all
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Daniel



Welcome to the forum Daniel  Steve Vai used a JCM900DR on the Sex and Religion Album...I'm 99% sure it was a DR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Check your PM.



Got it bro. 

I said it privately and I say it now openly, Im with ya!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Got it bro.
> 
> I said it privately and I say it now openly, Im with ya!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


>


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


>



gonna let us in on all of this??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

longfxukxnhair said:


> Got it bro.
> 
> I said it privately and I say it now openly, Im with ya!



MIKE, this says it all.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Hi DR ...I'm feeling very good....... T3's are yummy



Get well soon my brother.

Different subject - My Dad was born in Hamilton and raised in Brantford. At a family dinner we had last week he and his wife said they want the whole family to take a trip in summer of 2012 to see where he grew up.

So, if all goes well, we will fly into Buffalo or somewhere around there and I'll get to see your neck of the woods.

Here's to your getting well so in about a year & a half when I'm up there I can sneak out and see you play (hopefully!)
 
Rock on bro!


----------



## tonefreak

i'm selling things on CL. YAY! i love selling junk i don't use. 

and then buying more junk that i won't use. 

lol

so far I have a pair of skis, my Metal Zone, my Blues Driver, and both my volume pedals on CL. I'm debating replying to an add for a guy whos looking for a talk box. seeing as i don't use mine very often.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Get well soon my brother.
> 
> Different subject - My Dad was born in Hamilton and raised in Brantford. At a family dinner we had last week he and his wife said they want the whole family to take a trip in summer of 2012 to see where he grew up.
> 
> So, if all goes well, we will fly into Buffalo or somewhere around there and I'll get to see your neck of the woods.
> 
> Here's to your getting well so in about a year & a half when I'm up there I can sneak out and see you play (hopefully!)
> 
> Rock on bro!



I'm from a small town called Chippawa on the Welland river and Niagara river just out side of the city of Niagara Falls...... I lived in the city for years as well......very cool place to live......and thank I took the band aids off my knee today and I'm walking a little bit as well ....it's going well I should be back to band rehearsal hopeful next week or two.  and if you are in my neck of the woods your more then welcome to visit with me Bro....and come to a band rehearsal .


----------



## mike mike

get well soon bro. schematic wise, does anybody know where the diode is located in the mkiii? right afer the input>>??


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> I'm from a small town called Chippawa on the Welland river and Niagara river just out side of the city of Niagara Falls...... I lived in the city for years as well......very cool place to live......and thank I took the band aids off my knee today and I'm walking a little bit as well ....it's going well I should be back to band rehearsal hopeful next week or two.  and if you are in my neck of the woods your more then welcome to visit with me Bro....and come to a band rehearsal .



Awesome - well hopefully it can be made to happen.
btw - I spanked my left knee 3 times back in the '80s (motorcycle, yea). MCL all 3 times so I'm feelin' (or, felt) your pain.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> get well soon bro. schematic wise, does anybody know where the diode is located in the mkiii? right afer the input>>??



Thank's Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm selling things on CL. YAY! i love selling junk i don't use.
> 
> and then buying more junk that i won't use.
> 
> lol
> 
> so far I have a pair of skis, my Metal Zone, my Blues Driver, and both my volume pedals on CL. I'm debating replying to an add for a guy whos looking for a talk box. seeing as i don't use mine very often.



I love the talk box ......it's very tricky to learn how to use them.....you need a P.A. with them.....my friend owns one so I use it sometimes.....we use to play (Do You Feel Like We Do)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im out for the night guys.

Feel better RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im out for the night guys.
> 
> Feel better RT



I'm feeling better with the band aids off my knee ......I'm out for the night as well.
Cheer's LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm feeling better with the band aids off my knee ......I'm out for the night as well.
> Cheer's LH



Back at ya bro


----------



## Jesstaa

Hey all.
Back from a damn annoying day of school, so bloody hot, none of the air conditioners were on, and the air con in my bus is broken, it was up around 85. Not looking forward to the summer


----------



## eljeffebrown

tonefreak said:


> i'm selling things on CL. YAY! i love selling junk i don't use.
> 
> and then buying more junk that i won't use.
> 
> lol
> 
> so far I have a pair of skis, my Metal Zone, my Blues Driver, and both my volume pedals on CL. I'm debating replying to an add for a guy whos looking for a talk box. seeing as i don't use mine very often.



How do you get shit to sell, I've got stuff listed on CL and it won't move is there a trick?


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> How do you get shit to sell, I've got stuff listed on CL and it won't move is there a trick?



The trick is not living in Modesto  That's not exactly a musician paradise. If you live near a city, stuff moves.


----------



## MODDED900

Hey all, been gone for awhile on tour. how's it been.


----------



## mike mike

Great. Yourself? Who you on tour with?


----------



## MODDED900

My band, no one important. I've been good, just wanted to say my 900DR has held up for quite a few months on the road, I wouldn't take another head with me!


----------



## mike mike

I'm glad. The whole 900 series rocks and are built like tanks. Cheers bro


----------



## MODDED900

Thanx man. Nice rig you have there!


----------



## jensbrix

Good morning guys


----------



## neal48

Good Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## Jasper.

Morning? It's 3 oclock in the midday here. Listening some music. Right now:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWKfsT4GaYI]YouTube - Golden Earring - Going To The Run[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Morning? It's 3 oclock in the midday here. Listening some music. Right now:
> YouTube - Golden Earring - Going To The Run



Hi Jasper......Cool band .....I think they play the tune radar love as well.


----------



## Ken

Cgo area guys: A road worn 900 under $400! Get a spare!! I'm passing on it; BTDT with the DR's.

Marshall JCM 900 Dual Reverb 4100

Ken


----------



## Codyjohns

Ken said:


> Cgo area guys: A road worn 900 under $400! Get a spare!! I'm passing on it; BTDT with the DR's.
> 
> Marshall JCM 900 Dual Reverb 4100
> 
> Ken



Thanks Ken.......that head looks ripped up like my MKIII.....that head looks like a great work horse......thanks for the post.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Hi Jasper......Cool band .....I think they play the tune radar love as well.



Jup, and maybe you know Twilight Zone or When the Lady Smiles.

My dad is a huge fan of them, he can sing their songs pretty well too. I like some songs of them too. Not all.


----------



## mike mike

We have exceeded post 2100, the original 100 watt mkiii model number!! Post 2500 shall be mine!


----------



## mike mike

MODDED900 said:


> Thanx man. Nice rig you have there!



Thanks bro. I can't say that I'm not jealous of your SL-X though


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> We have exceeded post 2100, the original 100 watt mkiii model number!! Post 2500 shall be mine!



2500 is 100% your post......and make it a good one Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

MODDED900 said:


> Hey all, been gone for awhile on tour. how's it been.



Very good Bro......glad to see you join us again.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

Michael, I do enjoy the talkbox, it's really fun, I love doing the bon jovi and motley crue, not to mention GN'R through it. but I'm gassing for a guitar SO bad right now, and it's on of the pedals that I don't use all that often, and don't need.

Jeffe, I got lucky with the talk box, there was an ad posted a few days back, a guy wanting to buy one used... so I responded, and he sounds pretty serious about buying it. we'll see about the other pedals.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> Michael, I do enjoy the talkbox, it's really fun, I love doing the bon jovi and motley crue, not to mention GN'R through it. but I'm gassing for a guitar SO bad right now, and it's on of the pedals that I don't use all that often, and don't need.
> 
> Jeffe, I got lucky with the talk box, there was an ad posted a few days back, a guy wanting to buy one used... so I responded, and he sounds pretty serious about buying it. we'll see about the other pedals.



I used one in the sweet emotion tune and a Frampton tune ....lot of fun.......it feels like your guitar sound is being shoved down your throat when using it....what a sound it makes.


----------



## MODDED900

Yea I love my amp, I try my best to keep it in tip top shape


----------



## Codyjohns

MODDED900 said:


> Yea I love my amp, I try my best to keep it in tip top shape



I try so hard to keep my amps in tip top shape but every time we do a show something happens to one of them .....I give up.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

MODDED900 said:


> Yea I love my amp, I try my best to keep it in tip top shape



You have the SL-X?? What tubes?? I'm a fan of the 900 SL-X!!


----------



## MODDED900

I fucking love cornbread, but it has to be sweet! tubes? JJECC83S Pre's =C= Drives.


----------



## Codyjohns

All my amps have JJ power tubes in them but I should try the winged =C= ...I have heard great things about then and have yet to try them.


----------



## MM54

Michael, try the EH 6CA7's in one of your 4100's, they're amazing


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Michael, try the EH 6CA7's in one of your 4100's, they're amazing



That's one I have to try as well......I think the EH 6CA7's are the ones for the 4100's and 4500's....the next order will be EH 6CA7's.


----------



## mike mike

Tubes are tubes to me. JJ makes a great product. I am satisfied very much.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Wurd All!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Heeeeeeeeyyyy!!!!!! Anyone play a 4100 Dual Reverb??

Nigel Tufnel rocks his JCM900's!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwuZePiQHLI[/ame]


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Part 2...Hilarious...!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKVgqcLwlfQ]YouTube - Nigel Tufnel - "20" (part two)[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Nigel is quite the character.


----------



## eljeffebrown

TheLoudness!! said:


> Heeeeeeeeyyyy!!!!!! Anyone play a 4100 Dual Reverb??
> 
> Nigel Tufnel rocks his JCM900's!!
> 
> YouTube - Nigel Tufnel - "20" (part one)



Only a JCM900 can do "decibel related" music, can your DSL do that shit? I think not!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Only a JCM900 can do "decibel related" music, can your DSL do that shit? I think not!



I know eh


----------



## TwinACStacks

eljeffebrown said:


> Only a JCM900 can do "decibel related" music, can your DSL do that shit? I think not!



I'd be willing to bet they can. WTF is decibel related music anyways? Sounds Loud.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Fear the Moustache.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up people


----------



## TheLoudness!!

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up people



gas prices and my volume knob 

and something else after seeing Elizah Dushku on the tube...


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Whats up people



I'm just eating pain killers and hanging out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> gas prices and my volume knob
> 
> and something else after seeing Elizah Dushku on the tube...



TMI


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!
i have a short break before my next lesson shows up


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm just eating pain killers and hanging out.



Feeling better I hope


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Feeling better I hope



Not to bad ....I think i'm going to take the family to the YMCA and limp into the hot tub for a bit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Not to bad ....I think i'm going to take the family to the YMCA and limp into the hot tub for a bit.



Good thinking

I just placed a bid on a JVM410. $999. It ends in 4 hrs


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good thinking
> 
> I just placed a bid on a JVM410. $999. It ends in 4 hrs



I love that amp head .....I wish you good luck. 
I will talk to you when I get back....I hope you get the JVM tonight.


----------



## mike mike

I am fixing my friends 98 fender USA Stratocaster tonight. I cannot wait to play that sucker through the marshall when it is fixed


----------



## MartyStrat54

What sort of pickups are on the Strat? H-S-S or S-S-S? LACE or Noiseless? Just wondering.


----------



## mike mike

MartyStrat54 said:


> What sort of pickups are on the Strat? H-S-S or S-S-S? LACE or Noiseless? Just wondering.



They are standard S-S-S. boy it would be awesome if they were the LACE/Sensor noiseless pickups. id be on it all night


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I love that amp head .....I wish you good luck.
> I will talk to you when I get back....I hope you get the JVM tonight.



I was out bidded


----------



## eljeffebrown

What do you guys think of this? I can pick on up for $300.


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> We have exceeded post 2100, the original 100 watt mkiii model number!! Post 2500 shall be mine!



Then you gotta give up 4100 & 4500 to RT!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> What do you guys think of this? I can pick on up for $300.



Very nice. But give me a LP or give me death!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> What do you guys think of this? I can pick on up for $300.



dont buy a cheap guitar. buy an Ibanez Prestige


----------



## MartyStrat54

mike mike

Matt3310 has that huge collection of Strats and they all (or almost all) have various LACE pickups. I've always wanted to try one with the two Red LACE pickups made into a single humbucker. Man, that has got to be wicked as a single Red is hot all by itself. 

One of my Strats is an 89 Strat Plus with all Gold LACE pickups. I'm really happy with how smooth it is. A great blues and classic rock tone.

My other Strat is a 2001 USA Fat Strat with an ash body. It is sort of a monster. It is an H-S-S with a DiMarzio Air Zone in the bridge and a Fast Track in the middle and a Heavy Blues 2 in the neck. Lots of versatility with that group of pickups.


----------



## Adwex

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice. But give me a LP or give me death!



I'm starting to like you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> I'm starting to like you.



 You mean you didnt before?


----------



## NewReligion

Adwex said:


> I'm starting to like you.
> 
> Originally Posted by longfxukxnhair
> Very nice. But give me a LP or give me death!



LOL! See, I just say kill me if I must play a Paul. I play like a retard (oops) challenged newb on the smaller scaled instruments. 

Maybe if I found one that spoke to me.

In other news, my 18 year old offered to trade me his 1990 4100 for my JV modded JCM 800 2203. God love him lol. I had to smile, shake my head no and walk away.  Kids.

David


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice. But give me a LP or give me death!



My saying is similar but it goes like this:

Give me liberty or give me head!


----------



## tonefreak

haha david

hey guys! free for the rest of the evening!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> My saying is similar but it goes like this:
> 
> Give me liberty or give me head!



In high school I said give me pussy or give me death. And as you can see, Im still alive!


----------



## NewReligion

tonefreak said:


> haha david
> 
> hey guys! free for the rest of the evening!



Just Kidding. I like LP's and 900's damn it! I even did a video playing a Paul because John Clark asked me to.

David


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I was out bidded



That sucks.


----------



## Adwex

NewReligion said:


> Just Kidding. I like LP's and 900's damn it! I even did a video playing a Paul because John Clark asked me to.
> 
> David



You don't seem like the LP type, they're more "old school". You definitely lean toward a newer sound.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That sucks.



No big deal. My used amp is out there for the price I want to pay. This wasnt it. And if I dont find it used at the price I want to pay, Ill by new and get a 2 yr warranty with it.


----------



## NewReligion

Adwex said:


> You don't seem like the LP type, they're more "old school". You definitely lean toward a newer sound.



Thank you, um I think  LOL. 

HSS Strats make me play aggressively. And that is the first time I have heard "New Sound" in quite a while as it is usually, Hey cool 80's sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

Adwex said:


> You don't seem like the LP type, they're more "old school". You definitely lean toward a newer sound.



Their is only one reason I don't have a LP.....Money.


----------



## Adwex

NewReligion said:


> Thank you, um I think  LOL.



I'm just sayin' style-wise...LPs say "classic rock" to me, you're more in line with today's modern rock//metal.


----------



## NewReligion

Adwex said:


> I'm just sayin' style-wise...LPs say "classic rock" to me, you're more in line with today's modern rock//metal.



I was just playing. Thank you Sir.

David


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> What do you guys think of this? I can pick on up for $300.



I think if you through a good set of pickups in it that Ibanez will rock.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Night guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Night guys.



Cheer's Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I think if you through a good set of pickups in it that Ibanez will rock.



EMG 81 85 combo is going in it


----------



## MartyStrat54

Looks like everything is back in order.

Good.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> EMG 81 85 combo is going in it



With that combo you will have a beast.


----------



## Codyjohns

MartyStrat54 said:


> Looks like everything is back in order.
> 
> Good.



Yes I get stuck doing all the dirty work......but at least it makes for a better forum for all of us.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yes I get stuck doing all the dirty work......but at least it makes for a better forum for all of us.



hanks for all you did RT!! you restored the forum to happiness!! 


and i am done!! our soldering iron wasnt hot enough to melt the plumbing solder we had(lol) so my dad gave up. i, on the other had, went to my room and got down the blow torch i used to use to smoke pot with, and got the job done!! here she is:


----------



## Roadburn

mike mike said:


> hanks for all you did RT!! you restored the forum to happiness!!
> 
> 
> and i am done!! our soldering iron wasnt hot enough to melt the plumbing solder we had(lol) so my dad gave up. i, on the other had, went to my room and got down the blow torch i used to use to smoke pot with, and got the job done!! here she is:




That is just so wrong, using a blow torch to light pot... 
That's like watering down a good whiskey or shaking a bottle of champagne before opening.
The perfect way to smoke pot is with a vaporizer. You don't burn any of the good stuff with a vaporizer. Plus you leave out all the stuff that gives you cancer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iqhPUfODNU]YouTube - What is a marijuana vaporizer ? http://www.docvape.com[/ame]

Some people might even argue that using a blow torch is worse then putting a bottle of beer on your amp (I don't agree though).


----------



## Jesstaa

Roadburn said:


> That is just so wrong, using a blow torch to light pot...
> That's like watering down a good whiskey or shaking a bottle of champagne before opening.
> The perfect way to smoke pot is with a vaporizer. You don't burn any of the good stuff with a vaporizer. Plus you leave out all the stuff that gives you cancer.
> 
> YouTube - What is a marijuana vaporizer ? http://www.docvape.com
> 
> Some people might even argue that using a blow torch is worse then putting a bottle of beer on your amp (I don't agree though).



I'd like a vaporizer, but the carcinogens from smoking it don't really bother me, considering I smoke cigarettes fairly heavily.


----------



## xrlnt6

ok just bought a slx 100 head on ebay for $600 it should arrive next week as it needs to be sent from another state can't wait


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> In high school I said give me pussy or give me death. And as you can see, Im still alive!



So please explain. NO High School pussy= Still alive and 40 something?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

xrlnt6 said:


> ok just bought a slx 100 head on ebay for $600 it should arrive next week as it needs to be sent from another state can't wait



Very cool ....I want a SL-X ......one day I will have one.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning Everybody.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Michael RT said:


> Yes I get stuck doing all the dirty work......but at least it makes for a better forum for all of us.



My Hero!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren. 
I recently aquired one of those Lovepedal Kalamazoos, and that thing has me 2 secs from having a major orgasm from the tone. Unbelieavable in both my Marshals


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren.
> I recently aquired one of those Lovepedal Kalamazoos, and that thing has me 2 secs from having a major orgasm from the tone. Unbelieavable in both my Marshals



Morning Neal.


----------



## mike mike

Roadburn said:


> That is just so wrong, using a blow torch to light pot...
> That's like watering down a good whiskey or shaking a bottle of champagne before opening.
> The perfect way to smoke pot is with a vaporizer. You don't burn any of the good stuff with a vaporizer. Plus you leave out all the stuff that gives you cancer.
> 
> YouTube - What is a marijuana vaporizer ? http://www.docvape.com
> 
> Some people might even argue that using a blow torch is worse then putting a bottle of beer on your amp (I don't agree though).



I only used the torch because my lighter was empty. It wasn't run when a torched a whole bowl for one bong hit. I'm getting a vapor genie in a little while though. They taste so good. I had a vaporizer but It broke.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

xrlnt6 said:


> ok just bought a slx 100 head on ebay for $600 it should arrive next week as it needs to be sent from another state can't wait



Awesome!!

The SLX brings the metal!! Is it EL34 or 6L6??

I have the 100 watter as well, but since the amp is 18 years old- it needs some work and definetly a retube. The SLX with an overdrive used out front as a boost decimates!!

Congrats !!!!! I cannot wait to get mine back into service. I do have plans to turn this great amp into something epic!!


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys



Hi TF .....how's it going Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> The SLX brings the metal!! Is it EL34 or 6L6??
> 
> I have the 100 watter as well, but since the amp is 18 years old- it needs some work and definetly a retube. The SLX with an overdrive used out front as a boost decimates!!
> 
> Congrats !!!!! I cannot wait to get mine back into service. I do have plans to turn this great amp into something epic!!



I agree the SL-X's are great.......I want one.


----------



## tonefreak

pretty good. I gotta run. I'm a few days behind in physics, and i need to get cracking and get it done.


be back later


----------



## mike mike

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys



Morning Mike ...how are you??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike ...how are you??



pretty goon bro. how about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> pretty goon bro. how about you?



I'm doing good .....I'm trying to get a hold of that guy with the 72 Super Lead but I can't get a hold of him.....I hope he still has it....if not I will look for another one.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm doing good .....I'm trying to get a hold of that guy with the 72 Super Lead but I can't get a hold of him.....I hope he still has it....if not I will look for another one.



i hope you get that one. its TOO PERFECT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i hope you get that one. its TOO PERFECT



It's my dream to have a 70's super lead and that one is so clean......I just have to wait.


----------



## bhm1905

Michael RT said:


> It's my dream to have a 70's super lead and that one is so clean......I just have to wait.



iam just watin for the bloody english post to deliver my 4502!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> iam just watin for the bloody english post to deliver my 4502!!!!



Congat's on a great amp Bro.


----------



## mike mike

bhm1905 said:


> iam just watin for the bloody english post to deliver my 4502!!!!



English post is really efficient


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup all.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Sup all.



Hey Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Hey RT why do you have the KK sig as your avatar? you don't even own that thing anymore.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey RT why do you have the KK sig as your avatar? you don't even own that thing anymore.



It's just for looks.......I should do one of my 900's with the red lights.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> It's just for looks.......I should do one of my 900's with the red lights.



HA, thats funny you say that, I was just thinking to myself "how can I pull that off". You know what I'm planning for my head right, an all white head case W a back logo, black pipeing and black corners. you know what would be cool, an all white head with blue lights on the inside.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Got a message from Granger amps saying they are happy to do JCM900 mods


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> HA, thats funny you say that, I was just thinking to myself "how can I pull that off". You know what I'm planning for my head right, an all white head case W a back logo, black pipeing and black corners. you know what would be cool, an all white head with blue lights on the inside.



That would look awesome.... white with the blue lights.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Yea I think I'm gonna do it. the head case will cost me $198 shipped then the light bar will be $40. a little over $200 for a killer looking head, I think so 

EDIT: I might just build it myself, I'm gonna look into what in will cost, i'll get back to ya.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea I think I'm gonna do it. the head case will cost me $198 shipped then the light bar will be $40. a little over $200 for a killer looking head, I think so
> 
> EDIT: I might just build it myself, I'm gonna look into what in will cost, i'll get back to ya.



Very cool.... let me know what happens.....I want to try something different with my case as well.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Changed the fuses out in the SL-X and it did not fix it (ALL of them). I hope that it is still only a tube problem?? The V1 preamp tube glows brightly while the other three are not as bright. The power tubes light up- but that still means they can be defective right? 

You can turn it way up and you get a barely audiable static like AM radio sound. You can barely even hear it. Could a bad pre amp tube cause this as well??


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> Changed the fuses out in the SL-X and it did not fix it (ALL of them). I hope that it is still only a tube problem?? The V1 preamp tube glows brightly while the other three are not as bright. The power tubes light up- but that still means they can be defective right?
> 
> You can turn it way up and you get a barely audiable static like AM radio sound. You can barely even hear it. Could a bad pre amp tube cause this as well??



Sounds like what happened to my peavey. A fuse blew, I replaced it, it didn't work still, so I took it in under warranty, and a cap was blown.


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> Changed the fuses out in the SL-X and it did not fix it (ALL of them). I hope that it is still only a tube problem?? The V1 preamp tube glows brightly while the other three are not as bright. The power tubes light up- but that still means they can be defective right?
> 
> You can turn it way up and you get a barely audiable static like AM radio sound. You can barely even hear it. Could a bad pre amp tube cause this as well??



The preamp tubes light up all different .....I think you need a new match set of power tubes.....I would change the preamp tubes after you try the power tubes.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea I think I'm gonna do it. the head case will cost me $198 shipped then the light bar will be $40. a little over $200 for a killer looking head, I think so
> 
> EDIT: I might just build it myself, I'm gonna look into what in will cost, i'll get back to ya.



Then all you will need is the Rice Burner Honda Civic with the big Muffler that sounds like a Wet Fart, NOS system, Ground effects, and RED neon Light bars on the chassis...

To match the Head, of course....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Then all you will need is the Rice Burner Honda Civic with the big Muffler that sounds like a Wet Fart, NOS system, Ground effects, and RED neon Light bars on the chassis...
> 
> To match the Head, of course....
> 
> TWIN



 Those cars with the fart cans drive me nuts.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> Sounds like what happened to my peavey. A fuse blew, I replaced it, it didn't work still, so I took it in under warranty, and a cap was blown.



Well if that's the case...I am going to miss the Marshall tone for a while 
The closest place wants $175 to do a cap job. I don't have that kinda dough and won't be seeing that kinda money for a while...


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> Then all you will need is the Rice Burner Honda Civic with the big Muffler that sounds like a Wet Fart, NOS system, Ground effects, and RED neon Light bars on the chassis...
> 
> To match the Head, of course....
> 
> TWIN



I was going for more of this look,






Not this look,


----------



## Toneseeker

Thanks mate. Thing is that I dont get that tone even closer ( obvioulsly taking into account I am not Steve). Are you sure? Sounds like a 800...


----------



## Toneseeker

Thanks v. much mate. I have not been able to find any info, readings or picture of this. Any idea?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Hey tone, who are you talking to?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fuggers


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I was going for more of this look,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this look,



That amp head looks killer 

That car is funny as hell.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fuggers



Hi LH ...how are you??


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> That amp head looks killer
> 
> That car is funny as hell.



I'd love to have the Bogner! 

I'd sell the car to buy tubes for the Marshall though


----------



## eljeffebrown

Some serious ridiculous goings on on this forum I tells you what!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH ...how are you??



Long stressful day. But Im about to pick up the phone and try to buy a used JVM


----------



## eljeffebrown

TheLoudness!! said:


> I'd love to have the Bogner!
> 
> I'd sell the car to buy tubes for the Marshall though



The Bogner isn't all that. got a friend who has one, it's just OK, a VHT/Fryette Deliverance 120 absolutely destroys it!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Long stressful day. But Im about to pick up the phone and try to buy a used JVM



Very cool Bro.....good luck.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro.....good luck.



Thanks bro


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> The Bogner isn't all that. got a friend who has one, it's just OK, a VHT/Fryette Deliverance 120 absolutely destroys it!



I agree 100%.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Some serious ridiculous goings on on this forum I tells you what!



I know eh.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

sounds like BUGGS is going to delete his account


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> sounds like BUGGS is going to delete his account


----------



## bhm1905

mike mike said:


> English post is really efficient


it depends who is sending it


----------



## eljeffebrown

longfxukxnhair said:


> sounds like BUGGS is going to delete his account



Ridiculous! the SHEEP has finally gone to his head!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> I agree 100%.



I want a VHT bad.........but I will always have a Marshall!!

The Bogners are rather overpriced and for less money you can have the most ruthless JCM800 tone ever--------THE SPLAWN NITRO!!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Gonna miss this!


----------



## mike mike

SPLAN NITRO's kick ass!!

BTW you dont want the old VHT's. they were made in china. the new Fryette(the original designer, he got the copyrights back) are made in the usa and kick ass. i have played the sig x with the kt88's and it rocks. 

good luck with buying the JVM bro!! i hope you get it. is it gonna be a 410h?


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> SPLAN NITRO's kick ass!!
> 
> BTW you dont want the old VHT's. they were made in china. the new Fryette(the original designer, he got the copyrights back) are made in the usa and kick ass. i have played the sig x with the kt88's and it rocks.
> 
> good luck with buying the JVM bro!! i hope you get it. is it gonna be a 410h?



The Splawn's are hand built here in NC. They are SUPER articulate!! I have experienced the goodness that is Splawn! They make the best cabinet hands down for the money. At $750 they are $50 cheaper than a 1960A and blow them away in tone and construction. The Splawn amps are lifetime warranty!

I checked out the Nitro and then the Quickrod with a Maxon OD808 in front. SWEET!!

I did not know that about VHT's!! Matter of fact I am shocked by it!! I would definetly rock out a US version. I would not get a Chinese amp by anybody as I have yet to see a reliable one.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Gonna miss this!



That picture says it all.


----------



## TwinACStacks

EWE guys are just being silly...

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hey Bro........whats new??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



hi Tone Loc


----------



## Jesstaa

Blah, just called the amp tech up to see what was the progress with my amp, and they said they couldn't find any faults and to check the speaker cab... Does this sound right? Cause when it first died it just kinda suddenly started dying, so something tells me it's not the speaker cab, especially cause it only happens when it reaches about 5 or 6 on the volume.

Here's the recording I was doing when it first died (At full volume)
http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/The Chosen Legacy 3.wav

Edit: I recently got a new multimeter, how do I use it to check if my speakers/cable are working properly?


----------



## xrlnt6

TheLoudness!! said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> The SLX brings the metal!! Is it EL34 or 6L6??
> 
> I have the 100 watter as well, but since the amp is 18 years old- it needs some work and definetly a retube. The SLX with an overdrive used out front as a boost decimates!!
> 
> Congrats !!!!! I cannot wait to get mine back into service. I do have plans to turn this great amp into something epic!!



6l6 should be brutal


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> Blah, just called the amp tech up to see what was the progress with my amp, and they said they couldn't find any faults and to check the speaker cab... Does this sound right? Cause when it first died it just kinda suddenly started dying, so something tells me it's not the speaker cab, especially cause it only happens when it reaches about 5 or 6 on the volume.
> 
> Here's the recording I was doing when it first died (At full volume)
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/The Chosen Legacy 3.wav
> 
> Edit: I recently got a new multimeter, how do I use it to check if my speakers/cable are working properly?




Set it to read resistance, then read the resistance between the tip and sleeve of the speaker cable (other end plugged in of course). If it's a 16ohm cab, the DCR will be somewhere around 12 or 13. For 8ohm, expect 6-7, and it's not 4 ohm since 900's don't have a 4 ohm jack 

You might want to pull and inspect the speakers, but that's different and not a likely culprit. Didn't you say a while ago you were getting a new 1960A?


----------



## mike mike

morning guys!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys!!



Hey Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hey Michael! how's it goin?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey Michael! how's it goin?



It going good ......I have to go to the Doctors today and have my stitches out of my knee ....not looking foreword to it.


----------



## tonefreak

that's never fun... good luck!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> that's never fun... good luck!



Thanks Bro.


----------



## mike mike

that sucks RT, i hope it goes well. i have to go to early morning wrestling practice with my hard ass coach.


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike! have fun wrestling.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey mike! have fun wrestling.



 fun. Wrestling.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that sucks RT, i hope it goes well. i have to go to early morning wrestling practice with my hard ass coach.



Thanks Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> fun. Wrestling.



or as a buddy of mine put it, sniffing another guys sweaty butt while wearing spandex. and in pain.


----------



## MM54

Wresting? It's just high-power, high-speed cuddling 

Hey guys. Had a parade downtown this morning, and just finished up a bunch of calc homework and half a paper for economics. I'm liking that I have the rest of the day off


----------



## eljeffebrown

Just a heads up, lots of votes going up for JCMJMP to become a mod on the "who want's to become a mod" thread. I tell you what, if that douchequeen becomes a mod I'm going to become a memory around here guaranteed!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Just a heads up, lots of votes going up for JCMJMP to become a mod on the "who want's to become a mod" thread. I tell you what, if that douchequeen becomes a mod I'm going to become a memory around here guaranteed!



I agree 100% ......that would be like giving a baby a loaded gun.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I agree 100% ......that would be like giving a baby a loaded gun.


----------



## Jesstaa

MM54 said:


> Set it to read resistance, then read the resistance between the tip and sleeve of the speaker cable (other end plugged in of course). If it's a 16ohm cab, the DCR will be somewhere around 12 or 13. For 8ohm, expect 6-7, and it's not 4 ohm since 900's don't have a 4 ohm jack
> 
> You might want to pull and inspect the speakers, but that's different and not a likely culprit. Didn't you say a while ago you were getting a new 1960A?



The resistance was about 7.
I was getting a 1960A, mum was gonna get it for me when she got her tax return, but then she decided she didn't want to.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> The resistance was about 7.
> I was getting a 1960A, mum was gonna get it for me when she got her tax return, but then she decided she didn't want to.



Is the reading of 7 from the cab???


----------



## MM54

If it reads 7, be sure to have your head on 8 and you should be good, impedance-wise. I'll be back on my computer later jesse if you want to discuss it (phone right now).


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> If it reads 7, be sure to have your head on 8 and you should be good, impedance-wise. I'll be back on my computer later jesse if you want to discuss it (phone right now).



I think he is running a 16 ohm load from the head into a 8ohm cab which is a big NO NO.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I think he is running a 16 ohm load from the head into a 8ohm cab which is a big NO NO.



If that's the case, the cutting out can be explained as the ot taking a shit.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eljeffebrown said:


> Just a heads up, lots of votes going up for JCMJMP to become a mod on the "who want's to become a mod" thread. I tell you what, if that douchequeen becomes a mod I'm going to become a memory around here guaranteed!



Jeff, R/T Don't worry about it. Be the bigger men and don't give in to Baiting. Be secure in the Knowledge That there isn't a member on this forum that wouldn't enjoy or love to play an SLX or a MKIII no matter what they say, or what their pre-concieved notions of tone are.

Me personally I like mine with watermelon.....








On a catapult.



 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I think he is running a 16 ohm load from the head into a 8ohm cab which is a big NO NO.



Have faith in me, I'm not stupid


----------



## MM54

Jesse, I'm bombarding your MSN and you're not answering, where ARE YOU?!


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Have faith in me, I'm not stupid



Sorry Bro ......I almost did that one time with the JCM800 cab I have ......it's has the 65's in it and is a 8ohm cab.


----------



## Gtarzan81

So THIS is where folks come to talk trash. Ok, now that I'm here, how do I get started? Do I take a number.....? Do I shove to the front of the line, and yell?

Please advise.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gtarzan81 said:


> So THIS is where folks come to talk trash. Ok, now that I'm here, how do I get started? Do I take a number.....? Do I shove to the front of the line, and yell?
> 
> Please advise.



You must wait for your name to be called.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You must wait for your name to be called.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi guys



What up Bro??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> What up Bro??



Not much. Beyond tired again.

How you feeling bro?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much. Beyond tired again.
> 
> How you feeling bro?



Same thing ...beyond tried........I got my stitches out today....hurts like a bitch.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Same thing ...beyond tried........I got my stitches out today....hurts like a bitch.



Onward and upward!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Onward and upward!



I know ...I'm missing to many rehearsals.....and one show the band missed because of me....damn.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I know ...I'm missing to many rehearsals.....and one show the band missed because of me....damn.



(waves finger) but this needed to be done


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> (waves finger) but this needed to be done



My band mates are not mad at meit's because I can't walk from the knee surgery ......but I'm getting there.....going to try to go to band practice tomorrow night. my wife says no but I say I will try.


----------



## Wycked Lester

I just bid on a slx-wish me luck!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> My band mates are not mad at meit's because I can't walk from the knee surgery ......but I'm getting there.....going to try to go to band practice tomorrow night. my wife says no but I say I will try.



Dont rush it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Wycked Lester said:


> I just bid on a slx-wish me luck!



Good luck


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> I just bid on a slx-wish me luck!



I hope you get it .......I want one as well.....is it a 50w or 100w??


----------



## MM54

Hmm. My mother and sister are going to the Penguins game tomorrow, my girlfriend has practice for a musical, so I'm left here. I predict an evening of Marshally (and ML100y) goodness. Maybe I'll finally fix my xbox too  Going to give my dad a call, see if he wants to go to Lowes.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm trying to but my daughter to bed....it's past her bedtime....talk to you guys in a few.


----------



## tonefreak

hey all!


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!!!

one talk box-- SOLD! $115

one pair of skis-- SOLD $125

so I've now got $330 and counting for a new guitar,
and $125 and counting for a new pair of skis


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> one talk box-- SOLD! $115
> 
> one pair of skis-- SOLD $125
> 
> so I've now got $330 and counting for a new guitar,
> and $125 and counting for a new pair of skis



Nice! I have an old pedal (Some digitech crap from when I was just learning) and a PS2 I've been meaning to sell, but I doubt I'll get much for them. The pedal is just big enough to not fit in a flat-rate box, too


----------



## tonefreak

AH! i forgot about my old RP 100! I should be able to get $30 for that! i even have the owners manual! not the box anymore. 

my buddies got his old RP100A, with the box but no owners manual lol


----------



## tonefreak

haha MM I like your new avataar!


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> haha MM I like your new avataar!



Thanks


----------



## eljeffebrown

I wish I could sell half of the shit I have! shit!


----------



## Wycked Lester

Michael RT said:


> I'm trying to but my daughter to bed....it's past her bedtime....talk to you guys in a few.



100w EL34. I hope it works out,...I hope i like it as much as the Jub.


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> 100w EL34. I hope it works out,...I hope i like it as much as the Jub.



That's one I want..........EL34's........it's got to be a 93 or 94........one thing I can tell you about it is that it has a ton of gain in it.......might be the most Marshall ever put in a amp in the gain department.


----------



## Wycked Lester

my jub has a shit load of gain....and i really do love it, especially for modern metal tone. Its got tons of low end and is kinda scoopy, for a marshall, by nature. However, I just think that its a few shades too dark...+ I dig the fact that the slx doesn't have diode clip, .....i guess.....actually that don't bother me so much,....if it sounds good, it is good.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's one I want..........EL34's........it's got to be a 93 or 94........one thing I can tell you about it is that it has a ton of gain in it.......might be the most Marshall ever put in a amp in the gain department.



More than the jvm?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> More than the jvm?



IMO the 2203KK and the SL-X models have the most gain I have ever heard in a Marshall .....the JVM could very well match it in the gain department but I'm not a 100% on that .......the jubs I don't know .....I never played one.


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> my jub has a shit load of gain....and i really do love it, especially for modern metal tone. Its got tons of low end and is kinda scoopy, for a marshall, by nature. However, I just think that its a few shades too dark...+ I dig the fact that the slx doesn't have diode clip, .....i guess.....actually that don't bother me so much,....if it sounds good, it is good.



Wycked I got my eye on this ...what do you think......I'm thinking I want it. 

Marshall Silver Jubilee cab & Silver Series head 100 watt - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Michael RT said:


> Wycked I got my eye on this ...what do you think......I'm thinking I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks like a GREAT deal!!! wow.....it is actually different from what i have though,...mine is the Slash Jub reissue thingy - while that is a actual silver jub. weird though, mine doesn't have verb, or a mid shift button. They would have to sound similar though....the silver jubs are usually much higher ...
> 
> I bet you would dig one,...the lead tone is really fluid and liquidy....and the rhythm crunch is perfect for modern metal/prog ....Like i said, its a lil scoopy, but NOTHING like a mesa or 5150 ,...you still have plenty o' mids to cut through the mix with tons of clarity.


----------



## Wycked Lester

check this out, ...and its just for the head sold for 2250.00

1987 MARSHALL 2555 SILVER JUBILEE 100 WATT HEAD & ATA + - eBay (item 110603498454 end time Oct-29-10 07:30:45 PDT)


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> Michael RT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wycked I got my eye on this ...what do you think......I'm thinking I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks like a GREAT deal!!! wow.....it is actually different from what i have though,...mine is the Slash Jub reissue thingy - while that is a actual silver jub. weird though, mine doesn't have verb, or a mid shift button. They would have to sound similar though....the silver jubs are usually much higher ...
> 
> I bet you would dig one,...the lead tone is really fluid and liquidy....and the rhythm crunch is perfect for modern metal/prog ....Like i said, its a lil scoopy, but NOTHING like a mesa or 5150 ,...you still have plenty o' mids to cut through the mix with tons of clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some one modded it .......I want a Jub because of the great lead sound you can get from them......a new amp head is coming my way very soon but not sure which Marshall it will be.....I have my eye on Jubs and super leads right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> check this out, ...and its just for the head sold for 2250.00
> 
> 1987 MARSHALL 2555 SILVER JUBILEE 100 WATT HEAD & ATA + - eBay (item 110603498454 end time Oct-29-10 07:30:45 PDT)



Thats the one I want ....I'm like a cunt hair away from have the money so I'm looking around like crazy.


----------



## Adwex

Wycked Lester said:


> Michael RT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wycked I got my eye on this ...what do you think......I'm thinking I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks like a GREAT deal!!! wow.....it is actually different from what i have though,...mine is the Slash Jub reissue thingy - while that is a actual silver jub. weird though, mine doesn't have verb, or a mid shift button. They would have to sound similar though....the silver jubs are usually much higher ...
> 
> I bet you would dig one,...the lead tone is really fluid and liquidy....and the rhythm crunch is perfect for modern metal/prog ....Like i said, its a lil scoopy, but NOTHING like a mesa or 5150 ,...you still have plenty o' mids to cut through the mix with tons of clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a jub head, I'm pretty sure it's a DSL in jub clothing. The cab is jub though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Codyjohns

Adwex said:


> Wycked Lester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a jub head, I'm pretty sure it's a DSL in jub clothing. The cab is jub though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I just noticed the three pins for the bias on the back of the head it's a DSL..... If it was a real one at that price I would buy it in a heart beat.
Click to expand...


----------



## mike mike

shit i missed alot today haha. 3 new pages later. whats up guys!! at the end of my jam(old band members solved differences, except the rythym guitarist, who cant play what i write lol) we set up everything in a tiny bathroom for a photo shoot 





here is another shot we did. does this look brOOtal?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> shit i missed alot today haha. 3 new pages later. whats up guys!! at the end of my jam(old band members solved differences, except the rythym guitarist, who cant play what i write lol) we set up everything in a tiny bathroom for a photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is another shot we did. does this look brOOtal?



Very cool Bro. ......you know someones going to make a joke about the bathroom pix.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro. ......you know someones going to make a joke about the bathroom pix.



possibly the dumbest thing ive taken part in. ever, and there were no drugs involved!!!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro. ......you know someones going to make a joke about the bathroom pix.



Well from the riffs that he's been posting, the music isn't going to be shi**y at all!!


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> Well from the riffs that he's been posting, the music isn't going to be shi**y at all!!



-__________-


----------



## probes

Sorry if i just butt in here and slight change of subject, see if you chaps can help. Im running a 900dr, and ive just read that its better to run a distortion/od pedal in the loop on a 900 due to the front end being basically solid state. Is this correct? Ive found it will mush up if your throwing dist into an already overdriving channel (dist before the amp).


----------



## jensbrix

probes said:


> Sorry if i just butt in here and slight change of subject, see if you chaps can help. Im running a 900dr, and ive just read that its better to run a distortion/od pedal in the loop on a 900 due to the front end being basically solid state. Is this correct? Ive found it will mush up if your throwing dist into an already overdriving channel (dist before the amp).



Not at all, running all my dirtboxes in front of the amp, not mushy at all. Who told you that an OD should be put in the loop?


----------



## Jesstaa

Doubt any of you guys will have seen this, nothing to do with 900s or Marshalls really, but it's amusing and metal xD

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWKkjZKXClc]YouTube - Internal Nightmare[/ame]

Thats from Spicks and Specks, an Australian music quiz show thing, they sometimes have bands come in and do covers (Usually really obscure bands, like full on folk bands and really crazy shit) and they decided to have Internal Nightmare xD


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Doubt any of you guys will have seen this, nothing to do with 900s or Marshalls really, but it's amusing and metal xD
> 
> YouTube - Internal Nightmare
> 
> Thats from Spicks and Specks, an Australian music quiz show thing, they sometimes have bands come in and do covers (Usually really obscure bands, like full on folk bands and really crazy shit) and they decided to have Internal Nightmare xD



That was great  I didn't get one right


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys.


----------



## mike mike

Morning Neal and RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning Neal and RT



Morning Mike and Neal. .....what up for today??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike and Neal. .....what up for today??



early morning wrestling practice. maybe a jam we will see. what about you? check up?


----------



## neal48

Today, I'm gonna run down to Greenville, to the Guitar Center. 

That's one of the things that I miss about New York. They have some of the greatest music stores, in the world, and you don't have to venture afar. 

Down here in HomeBoy land, you have to hit the road.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have to go for rehab on my knee right now.......and I'm hoping I can do a band practice tonight.


----------



## mike mike

neal48 said:


> Today, I'm gonna run down to Greenville, to the Guitar Center.
> 
> That's one of the things that I miss about New York. They have some of the greatest music stores, in the world, and you don't have to venture afar.
> 
> Down here in HomeBoy land, you have to hit the road.



same situation. i have to go about 30 minutes to my closest guitar center. but im good friends with one of the employee's so its worth it

good luck RT


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## mike mike

hey TF!!!

damn i have decided that of all amps ive played, my marshall is the loudest. i played a friends beugera 6262 yesterday(peavey 6505/5150 copy) and it was 120 watts, and super quiet compared to even my 1x12 60 watt peavey, let alone my marshall.


----------



## tonefreak

Marshall... the godfathers of loud...


----------



## Gtarzan81

Even my 5 watts make the neighbors next to my apt mad.


----------



## jcmjmp

Michael RT said:


> Wycked I got my eye on this ...what do you think......I'm thinking I want it.
> 
> Marshall Silver Jubilee cab & Silver Series head 100 watt - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



That's a DSL, silver edition. Very nice amps. They're from 2005 and are a special edition of the DSL. The model number is DSL 100SS-Cs.

The Silver Jubilee is a nice amp but most of the time, I prefer the DSL's tone and versatility and frankly, I don't think that most die hard JCM900DR fans would like the Silver Jubilee. That's not to say that the Jubilee is a bad amp. I love mine but its limited in its applications IMO.


----------



## eljeffebrown

What do you guys think of the Mode 4? I can pick one up for $400 in brand new cond is it worth it?


----------



## jcmjmp

eljeffebrown said:


> What do you guys think of the Mode 4? I can pick one up for $400 in brand new cond is it worth it?



Isn't that what the guitarist from System Of A Down endorses (used to endorse?).

That's a very strong attack those amps have. Almost HI-FI sounding. Seems like a good deal if you like the amp.

Hope this isn't another "Sterile Post" for you eljeffe...


----------



## eljeffebrown

jcmjmp said:


> Hope this isn't another "Sterile Post" for you eljeffe...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axCCAUUnUPU]YouTube - Shut Your Mouth, Step Brothers[/ame]
you just trying to start a fight this morning?


----------



## Gtarzan81

Dear Lord,

Please make it stop. I ask goodwill on earth, and peace among Marshall owners.

Amen.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> What do you guys think of the Mode 4? I can pick one up for $400 in brand new cond is it worth it?



I tried one out before and knowing you as well as I do I think you would like it a lot....however if I was you I would go for a SL-X....that's the amp head you want Bro.


----------



## rjohns1

When I was buying my first Marshall, brand new, in the store I had it narrowed down between the Mode 4, and the DSL. I chose the DSL, but the Mode 4 was cool in it's own ways. $400, that's a steal. Lots of guys were using them in dual amp setups for the clean channel in that amp.


----------



## eljeffebrown

rjohns1 said:


> When I was buying my first Marshall, brand new, in the store I had it narrowed down between the Mode 4, and the DSL. I chose the DSL, but the Mode 4 was cool in it's own ways. $400, that's a steal. Lots of guys were using them in dual amp setups for the clean channel in that amp.



Yea the cleans on this thing are friggin amazing! Bright and hella punchy!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I tried one out before and knowing you as well as I do I think you would like it a lot....however if I was you I would go for a SL-X....that's the amp head you want Bro.



I know the SL-X is the head I have been gassing for but this thing is just sitting there staring me in the face going buy me! and it's SOOOO purdy!


----------



## chuckmehh

eljeffebrown said:


> I know the SL-X is the head I have been gassing for but this thing is just sitting there staring me in the face going buy me! and it's SOOOO purdy!



You would love it dude...I've played one...I still kind of want one but I'm messing with rackmounted crap at the moment .


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> I know the SL-X is the head I have been gassing for but this thing is just sitting there staring me in the face going buy me! and it's SOOOO purdy!



they sound damn. good. but the cabinets are the secret. those are some of the best cabinets out there


----------



## mike mike

here you can get a half stack with head for same price as the cab it new. then later you can sell the head and buy an slx and finally have a good cab 

Marshall Mode Four/M F400 bottom cab


----------



## jensbrix

chuckmehh said:


> You would love it dude...I've played one...I still kind of want one but I'm messing with rackmounted crap at the moment .



How can you make a 19" crap. Mine is only 15" when they're at their best


----------



## Jasper.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW2Ty52Utzw]YouTube - Metal Church[/ame]

Do I see 900s in the background? I can get that tone very easily with mine.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I want the MF280 cab, I love the brushed silver on it


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I know the SL-X is the head I have been gassing for but this thing is just sitting there staring me in the face going buy me! and it's SOOOO purdy!



x100 the Mode 4 looks very cool......I'm having the same problem ....I want a super lead and then another amp catch my eye.....who knows what we will end up with.


----------



## mike mike

^^you must get the super lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> x100 the Mode 4 looks very cool......I'm having the same problem ....I want a super lead and then another amp catch my eye.....who knows what we will end up with.



I think I'm gonna try and take it home for the weekend, Ive got a show tomorrow and I would love to see what it would do live, we'll see. maybe I'll buy it and let my other guitar player play though it, god knows he could use it!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ^^you must get the super lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know....I'm very close to have the money........I just found a 1968 100 Watt Plexi and 1972 50 Watts for sale around me ......I'm dying because I'm so close to having the money.......I have to wait.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know....I'm very close to have the money........I just found a 1968 100 Watt Plexi and 1972 50 Watts for sale around me ......I'm dying because I'm so close to having the money.......I have to wait.



how much is the plexi? it would be killer to have that!


----------



## mike mike

BTW RT, i see you like _HOUR OF PENANCE_


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I think I'm gonna try and take it home for the weekend, Ive got a show tomorrow and I would love to see what it would do live, we'll see. maybe I'll buy it and let my other guitar player play though it, god knows he could use it!



Thats the key.......what can it do in a live situation.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how much is the plexi? it would be killer to have that!



Best offer.......the plexi is probably under 4,000 ......the 1972 50w is probably under 2,000.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> BTW RT, i see you like _HOUR OF PENANCE_



I'm listening to them right now! Who here thinks "Malevolence Of The Righteous" sounds like "Buried Dreams" By Carcass. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Codyjohns

And for all of are listening enjoyment. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hmQ0ArtI-M]YouTube - Hour Of Penance - Malevolence Of The Righteous[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> And for all of are listening enjoyment.
> 
> YouTube - Hour Of Penance - Malevolence Of The Righteous



So br00tal!


----------



## Codyjohns

9 time outa 10 I'm listening to Zeppelin when I'm on the forum.


----------



## eljeffebrown

So on a side note, I took my first official "guitar lesson" yesterday. no kidding.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> So on a side note, I took my first official "guitar lesson" yesterday. no kidding.



oh damn. ill have to get one of those haha.
i have Hour Of Penance's discography, alond with 18 gigs of amazing death metal!! drowned in the abyss of ignorance is one of my favorite songs from them


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> So on a side note, I took my first official "guitar lesson" yesterday. no kidding.



I'm still learning guitar to this day......we never stop learning Bro.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Michael RT said:


> 9 time outa 10 I'm listening to Zeppelin when I'm on the forum.



I'm Gtarzan81, and I approve of this post.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! so glad it's friday!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> So on a side note, I took my first official "guitar lesson" yesterday. no kidding.



Mustaine took guitar lessons after he hurt his hand. Never to old to learn more than you already know.


----------



## eljeffebrown

eljeffebrown said:


> So on a side note, I took my first official "guitar lesson" yesterday. no kidding.





mike mike said:


> oh damn. ill have to get one of those haha.
> i have Hour Of Penance's discography, alond with 18 gigs of amazing death metal!! drowned in the abyss of ignorance is one of my favorite songs from them





Michael RT said:


> I'm still learning guitar to this day......we never stop learning Bro.





longfxukxnhair said:


> Mustaine took guitar lessons after he hurt his hand. Never to old to learn more than you already know.



Just figured I would finally learn all of what I've been doing all these years actually means!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> x100 the Mode 4 looks very cool......I'm having the same problem ....I want a super lead and then another amp catch my eye.....who knows what we will end up with.





eljeffebrown said:


> I think I'm gonna try and take it home for the weekend, Ive got a show tomorrow and I would love to see what it would do live, we'll see. maybe I'll buy it and let my other guitar player play though it, god knows he could use it!





Michael RT said:


> Thats the key.......what can it do in a live situation.



My buddy said he'll let me have it for practice on (next) wed so I'll take the camcorder and record it so'z you guys cam hear the thing. I'll record my head and the Mode 4 for a comparison, should be fun


----------



## Jesstaa

Jasper. said:


> YouTube - Metal Church
> 
> Do I see 900s in the background? I can get that tone very easily with mine.



I saw 1 900, but it wasn't plugged in... Looks like they're plugged into DSL's


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jesstaa said:


> I saw 1 900, but it wasn't plugged in... Looks like they're plugged into DSL's



Right side DSL's W ENGL and Marshal cabs Left side 900's W Marshall cabs if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Codyjohns

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm Gtarzan81, and I approve of this post.



Yes another Zeppelin fan.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Yes another Zeppelin fan.



 If you ain't a Zeppelin Fan You don't belong on a MARSHALL forum, I always say....

Well, sometimes I say it.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> My buddy said he'll let me have it for practice on (next) wed so I'll take the camcorder and record it so'z you guys cam hear the thing. I'll record my head and the Mode 4 for a comparison, should be fun



That would be wicked Bro........I'm going to do the same very soon.....I think I have a recording of R-30 Overture (Rush) recorded a couple months ago .........the thing is it's with the 2203KK.


----------



## mike mike

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-ICzqI2oA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-ICzqI2oA[/ame]messing around. there are a few fails, but Geoffrey sounds so damn beautiful!!


----------



## mike mike

Geoffrey seriously knocked over four hella heavy books and some papers off my desk!! i seriously think there is something radically different about my amp from the other mkiii's around .cause everyone who owns one has told me theirs sounds alot differen


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> If you ain't a Zeppelin Fan You don't belong on a MARSHALL forum, I always say....
> 
> Well, sometimes I say it.
> 
> TWIN



Right now I'm listening to Zeppelin 4........ Going To California.


----------



## mike mike

good song^


----------



## bhm1905

if there was a amp for the prime minister or president it would be a kick ass JCM900!!!!!!!!!
Who invented the jcm900 not jimmy but GOD!!!!!!!!:


----------



## mike mike

bhm1905 said:


> if there was a amp for the prime minister or president it would be a kick ass JCM900!!!!!!!!!
> Who invented the jcm900 not jimmy but GOD!!!!!!!!:



0that is a win. mine kicks sooo much ass


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> YouTube - Melodic Death Metalmessing around. there are a few fails, but Geoffrey sounds so damn beautiful!!





That sounds A W E S O M E !!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO NOT GET RID OF THAT AMP. Is it boosted?? If it isn't, I'd love to hear it with a boost!!


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> That sounds A W E S O M E !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DO NOT GET RID OF THAT AMP. Is it boosted?? If it isn't, I'd love to hear it with a boost!!



Nope no boost. Just my mkiii and my Gibson. What kinda of boost do you have in mind? Btw the clean isn't a clean channel, the kill switch on my guitar broke and no it just cuts the line level and makes it clean. I have the single channel amp


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> Nope no boost. Just my mkiii and my Gibson. What kinda of boost do you have in mind? Btw the clean isn't a clean channel, the kill switch on my guitar broke and no it just cuts the line level and makes it clean. I have the single channel amp



Dude that sounds killer!! 

One of the best boost pedals I have heard is the Maxon808. Grab a used one for a deal. I have used a Boss Sd1 and a MXR ZW44 in front of my 900 set as a clean boost. Both had good results. Can't beat the SD-1 for the $$$. I believe with the ZW44, you are paying for that Zakk Wylde name on it. As good as that amp is sounding, I can only imagine that it would fantastic boosted. 

It's like Marshall's were made to be boosted IMO. It gave my tone detail and girth. I wished I would have started doing the boost thing years ago as it sounds alot more organic than using a BBE or some other unit. Set the output to
full and the gain to almost nothing. This way it is basically set up to drive your
preamp section harder. 

Rock on 

BTW...I just got a killswitch today and am gonna try to hook it up. I figure it can't be to hard...


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> Dude that sounds killer!!
> 
> One of the best boost pedals I have heard is the Maxon808. Grab a used one for a deal. I have used a Boss Sd1 and a MXR ZW44 in front of my 900 set as a clean boost. Both had good results. Can't beat the SD-1 for the $$$. I believe with the ZW44, you are paying for that Zakk Wylde name on it. As good as that amp is sounding, I can only imagine that it would fantastic boosted.
> 
> It's like Marshall's were made to be boosted IMO. It gave my tone detail and girth. I wished I would have started doing the boost thing years ago as it sounds alot more organic than using a BBE or some other unit. Set the output to
> full and the gain to almost nothing. This way it is basically set up to drive your
> preamp section harder.
> 
> Rock on
> 
> BTW...I just got a killswitch today and am gonna try to hook it up. I figure it can't be to hard...



i have heard good stuff about the maxon. oh BTW, I CANT STAND ZAKK WYLDE< I WOULDNT BUY ANYTHING WITH HIS NAME ON IT!

and the Mkiii has a sort of boost pedal built in, and you can dial the amount of it you want via the gain sensitivity knob, or take it out of the cuircuit al together. and i have an ibanez tube king, but it sounds really bad in conjunction with the distorted amp. any help here?

btw you will love the kill switch. when i take my guitar back to the tech to get my EMG PUPS installed, i need to get it fixed


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> i have heard good stuff about the maxon. oh BTW, I CANT STAND ZAKK WYLDE< I WOULDNT BUY ANYTHING WITH HIS NAME ON IT!
> 
> and the Mkiii has a sort of boost pedal built in, and you can dial the amount of it you want via the gain sensitivity knob, or take it out of the cuircuit al together. and i have an ibanez tube king, but it sounds really bad in conjunction with the distorted amp. any help here?



If you get a chance, try a Maxon in front. You'd probably dig it. The SL-X has the same setup going on with sensitivity knob. I boost it anyways because I am metal as fuck...

Marshall's have that grinding midrange that makes them destroy for death metal.
I know there's no love for Waking the Cadaver here, but that early tone is Marshall TSL. That's some heavy shit!!


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> If you get a chance, try a Maxon in front. You'd probably dig it. The SL-X has the same setup going on with sensitivity knob. I boost it anyways because I am metal as fuck...
> 
> Marshall's have that grinding midrange that makes them destroy for death metal.
> I know there's no love for Waking the Cadaver here, but that early tone is Marshall TSL. That's some heavy shit!!



sick bro. yep i listen to stuff like The Faceless, Necrophagist, Decrepit Birth, ETC. it kills for everything bro. btw take a look at the pic i added in my last post. these amps we have are well kept secrets, and they are tone masters!! Geoffrey is an amp that will never leave my arsenal.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> sick bro. yep i listen to stuff like The Faceless, Necrophagist, Decrepit Birth, ETC. it kills for everything bro. btw take a look at the pic i added in my last post. these amps we have are well kept secrets, and they are tone masters!! Geoffrey is an amp that will never leave my arsenal.



I love the faceless, Glass Casket, BTBAM, Unearth, BLack Dahlia Murder (seen them live 2X), Cephalic Carnage. I like all kinds of death metal and metal in general really. Low tunings, screams, squeals and blast beats!! 

You are smart for keeping the Marshall. I had a 5150 (several of them) and when I was playing out, I was noticing that everyone was starting to sound the same. I did not want the same sound as everyone, so I started looking for a different tone. My cabs were always a big secret to my early tones though.


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> I love the faceless, Glass Casket, BTBAM, Unearth, BLack Dahlia Murder (seen them live 2X), Cephalic Carnage. I like all kinds of death metal and metal in general really. Low tunings, screams, squeals and blast beats!!
> 
> You are smart for keeping the Marshall. I had a 5150 (several of them) and when I was playing out, I was noticing that everyone was starting to sound the same. I did not want the same sound as everyone, so I started looking for a different tone. My cabs were always a big secret to my early tones though.



HA!! thats funny, the drummer of Son of Aurelius told me to get a 5150 the other day when i was talking to him, he said to save m marshall from the road


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> i have heard good stuff about the maxon. oh BTW, I CANT STAND ZAKK WYLDE< I WOULDNT BUY ANYTHING WITH HIS NAME ON IT!
> 
> and the Mkiii has a sort of boost pedal built in, and you can dial the amount of it you want via the gain sensitivity knob, or take it out of the cuircuit al together. and i have an ibanez tube king, but it sounds really bad in conjunction with the distorted amp. any help here?
> 
> btw you will love the kill switch. when i take my guitar back to the tech to get my EMG PUPS installed, i need to get it fixed





That's cool..I got a button for my setup.


----------



## Codyjohns

This is some of what my band is working on.......the recording is bad .....I need to find a better place to upload my music. 

Cover of R-30 Overture


----------



## tonefreak

haha my buddy installed a push button kill switch on his squire. works pretty well, except that the location isn't perfect.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> This is some of what my band is working on.......the recording is bad .....I need to find a better place to upload my music.
> 
> Live Cover of R-30 Overture - MP3 Download, Lyrics & Chords - Muziboo



RT, sweet man!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> RT, sweet man!



Thanks Bro....I'm a big Rush fan. We use that for a opener.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Nice dude. It isn't easy to cover Rush. you guys are doing a GOOD job of it. get me a better version of it and I'll do a master on it for ya!


----------



## Roadburn

TwinACStacks said:


> If you ain't a Zeppelin Fan You don't belong on a MARSHALL forum, I always say....
> 
> Well, sometimes I say it.
> 
> TWIN



Been a while since you posted something with _a little_ sense 

And Jeffe, Bill Steer is the shit. I have to admit I only know him from his Cathedral period though. Seen Cathedral sooooooo many times now. 


Something about tube 900's and the diodes is that they come after the preamp tubes, which is different from putting a stompbox in front. Jus saying...


----------



## eljeffebrown

Roadburn said:


> Been a while since you posted something with _a little_ sense
> 
> And Jeffe, Bill Steer is the shit. I have to admit I only know him from his Cathedral period though. Seen Cathedral sooooooo many times now.
> 
> 
> Something about tube 900's and the diodes is that they come after the preamp tubes, which is different from putting a stompbox in front. Jus saying...



True but SS distortion is the same, doesn't matter where in the signal chain it is it's the same clipped diode, before or after the tubes it's still a clipped diode no matter how the cheddar is sliced!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice dude. It isn't easy to cover Rush. you guys are doing a GOOD job of it. get me a better version of it and I'll do a master on it for ya!



Some one recorded it on a shit little mp3 recorder and gave me a copy of it ......now that we got a ton of songs down we should start making some good recordings of them soon.


----------



## Codyjohns

I found a better site to upload music.....the sound is a little better. 

Live cover of R-30 Overture


----------



## Codyjohns

I found two more .....no singing on Spirit of Radio .....We practiced with out him on that day.  

Click here to listen to *YYZ Cover.mp3*


Click here to listen to *Spirit of Radio cover.mp3*


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I found two more .....no singing on Spirit of Radio .....We practiced with out him on that day.
> 
> Click here to listen to *YYZ Cover.mp3*
> 
> 
> Click here to listen to *Spirit of Radio cover.mp3*



great job covering your fellow Canadias


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> great job covering your fellow Canadias



This is just recordings from rehearsals......I wanted to share some songs we do....still working hard to get them down better.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> This is just recordings from rehearsals......I wanted to share some songs we do....still working hard to get them down better.



nice man. keep up the good work. when you get signed, send all of us 27 bottles of the best syrup you can get!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice man. keep up the good work. when you get signed, send all of us 27 bottles of the best syrup you can get!!



You know I will Bro.


----------



## mike mike

hey RT, do you have any gut shots of your MKiii? i'd like to see and compare if there is anything different about it compared to mine


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT, do you have any gut shots of your MKiii? i'd like to see and compare if there is anything different about it compared to mine



I don't have any right now but I can take some pix hopefully in a day or two.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I don't have any right now but I can take some pix hopefully in a day or two.



thanks bro. i was wondering, should i make a single coil video of the MKiii?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks bro. i was wondering, should i make a single coil video of the MKiii?



That would be cool ....single coil through a MKIII.


----------



## neal48

Belated Good Morning Brothern & Sisteren.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Belated Good Morning Brothern & Sisteren.



Hi Neal.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> I found a better site to upload music.....the sound is a little better.
> 
> Live cover of R-30 Overture



That recording sounds much better than the previous one. Great job.

Jeffe - you seem to be gigging a bunch lately, how about tossing some tunes up yourself!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> That recording sounds much better than the previous one. Great job.
> 
> Jeffe - you seem to be gigging a bunch lately, how about tossing some tunes up yourself!



Thanks DR.....I agree ....I think Jeff said he was going to post some video soon.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Thanks DR.....I agree ....I think Jeff said he was going to post some video soon.



Yee, he _said_ he was going to post - then we got a tiny bone thrown our way of a new song (the kicked ASS, btw) and then he got busy, like _working_ or something silly like that and now we're waitin (you hear that Jeffe! We are waiting!) 

No icon for standing there with arms folded and foot tapping like mom used to do when she told you to make your bed or take out the garbage.


----------



## eljeffebrown

drriff said:


> That recording sounds much better than the previous one. Great job.
> 
> Jeffe - you seem to be gigging a bunch lately, how about tossing some tunes up yourself!





Michael RT said:


> Thanks DR.....I agree ....I think Jeff said he was going to post some video soon.





drriff said:


> Yee, he _said_ he was going to post - then we got a tiny bone thrown our way of a new song (the kicked ASS, btw) and then he got busy, like _working_ or something silly like that and now we're waitin (you hear that Jeffe! We are waiting!)
> 
> No icon for standing there with arms folded and foot tapping like mom used to do when she told you to make your bed or take out the garbage.



Yea, yea, yea.  I did record our rehearsal the other night but it came out sounding like ass and catfood! I'll record our show tonight if I can and I'll post it for you junkies!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys!! Whats up? I just gt back from a Mid Day gig(WTF, right)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I think we need a Mopar and Marshall group.

What do you think?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think we need a Mopar and Marshall group.
> 
> What do you think?



AMEN! with babes


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> AMEN! with babes



Mopar, Marshalls and Mammaries?


----------



## tonefreak

sounds good to me!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> sounds good to me!



TF, I have no time to run another group. If you create it I will join it.


----------



## mike mike

Muahahahaha!!!! Deep dish pizza, no parents, friends, and Marshall. What in this world is betterthan times like this?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Muahahahaha!!!! Deep dish pizza, no parents, friends, and Marshall. What in this world is betterthan times like this?



Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Jesstaa

So I just went to my mates place to check my amp through his cab to see if the tech was right, and it was just my cab... But no, still the same problem, cuts out real bad.
It did seem to start cutting out at a bit higher volume though, which was odd (Could it have anything to do with it being a 16ohm cab, vs my 8ohm cab?).

Also, the similarity in basic tone between my 900 and his 2204 was incredible. And damn 800's are loud, I got it up to about 4 and it was like my amp on 6 or 7.


----------



## Codyjohns

I love Mopar.


----------



## tonefreak

here ya go LH

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/23-triple-m.html


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I love Mopar.



Join up bro


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> here ya go LH
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/23-triple-m.html



You da man TF. Good job
Can anyone photoshop a mopar, marshall and a nice rack into one pic?


----------



## tonefreak

how bout somebody with a hot wife or GF, a Marshall and a Mopar just get's em all together in a picture???


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You da man TF. Good job
> Can anyone photoshop a mopar, marshall and a nice rack into one pic?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> how bout somebody with a hot wife or GF, a Marshall and a Mopar just get's em all together in a picture???



No need to leave evidence for a lawyer at a later date.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> here ya go LH
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/23-triple-m.html



We need a pix for the group ...a older mopar pix not a ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> We need a pix for the group ...a older mopar pix not a ?



What about this?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What about this?



I love it


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> What about this?



I do believe that fits the bill nicely!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Then I think we need to get TF's opinion.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Then I think we need to get TF's opinion.



He might have something cool too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> He might have something cool too.



I think all current members should agree on the pic.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think all current members should agree on the pic.



Very true Bro......we should pick a few and vote on it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Very true Bro......we should pick a few and vote on it.



Good idea. Can we do it in this thread? I would hate to assume anything.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good idea. Can we do it in this thread? I would hate to assume anything.



My home is your home .....no problem Bro.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> Muahahahaha!!!! Deep dish pizza, no parents, friends, and Marshall. What in this world is betterthan times like this?



Hey I'm all for a pizza thread!!!!! Me, I like NY style myself...with thin crust and goooooey, chewy (not too much) cheeeeze. Hard to find sometimes in SoCal.


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hey I'm all for a pizza thread!!!!! Me, I like NY style myself...with thin crust and goooooey, chewy (not too much) cheeeeze. Hard to find sometimes in SoCal.



I agree bro. East cost/mid west pizzia is magical


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hey I'm all for a pizza thread!!!!! Me, I like NY style myself...with thin crust and goooooey, chewy (not too much) cheeeeze. Hard to find sometimes in SoCal.



You are making me hungry now .


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Ok but east coast and mid west are NOT the same!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesstaa

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hey I'm all for a pizza thread!!!!! Me, I like NY style myself...with thin crust and goooooey, chewy (not too much) cheeeeze. Hard to find sometimes in SoCal.



I've heard from a couple of sources that Australian pizza in general kicks most american pizzas asses, we don't really have much variation (Except between independent family operated places, and big chains like pizza hut and dominos) but it's usually damn good... Must be from all the italians over here.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I'm sure Aus has its share of good pizza, but if you ever get a chance to tour the east coast of the USA (NY/NJ), you will know good pie and you will die for it. Please forget the chains like The Hut and Dominoes, they are CRAAAAAP!!!!!!! (In my humble,hungry opinion). But if you like that kind of pizza, please do not take my opinion as fact, and/or a slag on you (just like any amp debate).


----------



## Roadburn

Never heard about Ausie pizza. I heard they are great at throwing shrimps on the barbie though (BBQ)


----------



## Jesstaa

I didn't even know people ate bbq'd shrimp.

Anyway, in regards to my amp, I have some new information... I chucked it on low power mode (I totally forgot the switch even existed) and bam, suddenly I could crank it up to 10 without it spluttering and cutting out. Back on high power mode, and the same problem again... What could this mean?

Edit: When in triode mode it also sounds much stronger and smoother, whereas triode mode sounds sterile and weak... What's going on in there when it comes to the different modes, is it possible something that's just in place on pentode mode is fucked?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I didn't even know people ate bbq'd shrimp.
> 
> Anyway, in regards to my amp, I have some new information... I chucked it on low power mode (I totally forgot the switch even existed) and bam, suddenly I could crank it up to 10 without it spluttering and cutting out. Back on high power mode, and the same problem again... What could this mean?
> 
> Edit: When in triode mode it also sounds much stronger and smoother, whereas triode mode sounds sterile and weak... What's going on in there when it comes to the different modes, is it possible something that's just in place on pentode mode is fucked?



Is the power tubes new??? because it really sounds like power tube problem.


----------



## mike mike

That sounds really weird jesstaa. I know this is silly from what u said, but is te speaker cable bad? Does the switch need cleaning?


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a good pix of my DR from the back......you can see the modded OT in the pix and the JJ caps.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Here's a good pix of my DR from the back......you can see the modded OT in the pix and the JJ caps.



That's pretty awesome bro!! And the electrolytic caps are tiny!! What about the board on your mkiii?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That's pretty awesome bro!! And the electrolytic caps are tiny!! What about the board on your mkiii?



My amp head is at rehearsal right now and because of my knee surgery I can't move it right now......I will try to do it sa soon as I can.....I need a little time.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> My amp head is at rehearsal right now and because of my knee surgery I can't move it right now......I will try to do it sa soon as I can.....I need a little time.



Dont worry about it bro. Rest it easy. Are you mixing the tone of the two heads?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Dont worry about it bro. Rest it easy. Are you mixing the tone of the two heads?



No ....it's just that I play in two bands ....the DR and the MKIII are at one place and my modded DR is at another place.


----------



## mike mike

look at the google adds at the bottom. they changed to stuff about pizza


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> look at the google adds at the bottom. they changed to stuff about pizza



We have to be careful what we say around here.


----------



## MM54

"Ads by Google: Marshall Amp Repair - Pizza Dough - Marshall AVT - Homemade Pizza"


----------



## tonefreak

hey bros!

i like that pics. I will wait before i put a pic on the group page though, somebody else might have a better one yet!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey bros!
> 
> i like that pics. I will wait before i put a pic on the group page though, somebody else might have a better one yet!



Hey TF .....I hear you have snow around you......no snow where I am yet.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Is the power tubes new??? because it really sounds like power tube problem.



Power tubes are fine, and Mike, it's not the speaker cable cause it happened with my friends cable too.


----------



## mike mike

thats wierd bro


----------



## eljeffebrown

Ok so no vid from the show. came out ultra GHAY! I'll see what I can do about getting a recording from our next gig this coming weekend. here are the details. anyone from the area is welcome PM me and I'll see what I can do to get cha in. 

Sunday, November 21

WARBRINGER & CURSED in Modesto
Where:	The Modesto Virtual
When:	Sunday, November 21 from 4:00 pm to 11:30 pm

Wanna check out the lineup go to reverb nation.

Modesto Virtual Reverb Nation


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Ok so no vid from the show. came out ultra GHAY! I'll see what I can do about getting a recording from our next gig this coming weekend. here are the details. anyone from the area is welcome PM me and I'll see what I can do to get cha in.
> 
> Sunday, November 21
> 
> WARBRINGER & CURSED in Modesto
> Where:	The Modesto Virtual
> When:	Sunday, November 21 from 4:00 pm to 11:30 pm
> 
> Wanna check out the lineup go to reverb nation.
> 
> Modesto Virtual Reverb Nation



call me up if you are ever around brentwood, antioch, livermore, or pittsburg. PM me in a minute and we can exchange numbers


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This thread is dead tonight.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have to post this here ....Vai playing a JCM900DR ......in the beginning of the video you can see them....one is a back up......Steve Vai playing a 900DR says it all.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1sz_BF_clM]YouTube - Steve Vai - For the Love of God (Guitar Legends Sevilla '92)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Looks like I am going to raise my $1000 limit on a used JVM. I found 2 on Ebay that look to be in mint condition. This may be my week!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Looks like I am going to raise my $1000 limit on a used JVM. I found 2 on Ebay that look to be in mint condition. This may be my week!



That would be so cool........a 6100 and JVM....you will have two killer Marshall......with those two amp heads you can cover all styles of music.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That would be so cool........a 6100 and JVM....you will have two killer Marshall......with those two amp heads you can cover all styles of music.



I am very excited about the possibilities. I want to A/B them so badly.


----------



## mike mike

You better get one LH!! I'm rooting for ya!! 

Hey RT AND LH!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> You better get one LH!! I'm rooting for ya!!
> 
> Hey RT AND LH!



Hi and thanks for your support bro. I will post a link of the 2 so you can see them.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall JVM410H 4 Channel 100 Watt Head - eBay (item 260690283113 end time Nov-16-10 07:02:37 PST)

2006 Marshall JVM 410H 100 Watt Head Mint Condition NEW - eBay (item 370455963781 end time Nov-22-10 14:40:48 PST) Im not going $1500. $1250 is my max on this one.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Marshall JVM410H 4 Channel 100 Watt Head - eBay (item 260690283113 end time Nov-16-10 07:02:37 PST)
> 
> 2006 Marshall JVM 410H 100 Watt Head Mint Condition NEW - eBay (item 370455963781 end time Nov-22-10 14:40:48 PST) Im not going $1500. $1250 is my max on this one.



1500 isnt that bad.


----------



## mike mike

the links dont work


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I have to post this here ....Vai playing a JCM900DR ......in the beginning of the video you can see them....one is a back up......Steve Vai playing a 900DR says it all.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Vai - For the Love of God (Guitar Legends Sevilla '92)



Nice RT, But this one, as a performance, is the pinnacle! I have never seen any performer in any arena (that I can remember) put this much heart and soul into a single act on stage, Period! I hate to bring this up again, but if you don't think tone is all in the hands guys, go get this guitar, a Legacy amp and cab and try and make it sound like this, you'll epically fail, I guaranty it! This is skill beyond skill!  This man doesn't play the guitar he IS a guitar and a guitar IS him. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IrWyZ0KZuk[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Item numbers

260690283113

370455963781

I wont go to $1500. Id rather buy new at AMS and you get a 2 yr warranty with that.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Item numbers
> 
> 260690283113
> 
> 370455963781
> 
> I wont go to $1500. Id rather buy new at AMS and you get a 2 yr warranty with that.



What's an AMS ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> What's an AMS ?



American Musical Supply. They charge the same price for a JVM as GC and MF but they offer an extra 12 month warranty on the amp. So you get a 2 yr warranty instead of 1 yr


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> American Musical Supply. They charge the same price for a JVM as GC and MF but they offer an extra 12 month warranty on the amp. So you get a 2 yr warranty instead of 1 yr



well if all falls throgh, do that!!


----------



## tonefreak

hey dudes!


go check out the pics i posted in the 6100 thread of the ski ramp my buddy and me built tonight.


----------



## mike mike

Wadup tone freak!!! Ya freak!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> well if all falls throgh, do that!!



Always must have a plan and a back up plan. I dont take a shit without a plan.


----------



## tonefreak

not much Mike, how are ya!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> not much Mike, how are ya!



pretty damn good if i do say so!! my parents went to a driving range and dropped me off by my self at guitarcenter for almost TWO HOURS  now im gassing for a parker fly!


----------



## tonefreak

nice. i'm still gassin for a Jackson DK2 Dinky... hot rod flames paint scheme...


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice RT, But this one, as a performance, is the pinnacle! I have never seen any performer in any arena (that I can remember) put this much heart and soul into a single act on stage, Period! I hate to bring this up again, but if you don't think tone is all in the hands guys, go get this guitar, a Legacy amp and cab and try and make it sound like this, you'll epically fail, I guaranty it! This is skill beyond skill!  This man doesn't play the guitar he IS a guitar and a guitar IS him.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God"



Your right Jeff ...that performance is breath taking.  powerful hands.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> nice. i'm still gassin for a Jackson DK2 Dinky... hot rod flames paint scheme...



Nice bro. What Pu's? Emg's? This Parker was transparent dark wine red, quilted top, tremolo, composite fretboard, soooo sexy


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice RT, But this one, as a performance, is the pinnacle! I have never seen any performer in any arena (that I can remember) put this much heart and soul into a single act on stage, Period! I hate to bring this up again, but if you don't think tone is all in the hands guys, go get this guitar, a Legacy amp and cab and try and make it sound like this, you'll epically fail, I guaranty it! This is skill beyond skill!  This man doesn't play the guitar he IS a guitar and a guitar IS him.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God"



NO 'F-ING DOUBT! I have "Passion and Warfare" i love this song.


----------



## tonefreak

Seymour Duncan

I'm not a big EMG fan, they sound... too cookie cutter... for lack of a better term.


----------



## Codyjohns

diesect20022000 said:


> NO 'F-ING DOUBT! I have "Passion and Warfare" i love this song.



I love Passion and Warfare........it has some of the greatest guitar playing ever recorded on it.


----------



## tonefreak

night all


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> Seymour Duncan
> 
> I'm not a big EMG fan, they sound... too cookie cutter... for lack of a better term.



i used to agree with you but i have come full circle. the tone is so fricken awesome. im leavung passives on all m guitars except my gibson though. the passives on the parker were awesome, and same with my ibanez, and my gibson, but i already have the neck pup so i might as well get the bridge to


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night all



Night TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Night TF

Im out to guys.

Take care of that knee RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Night TF
> 
> Im out to guys.
> 
> Take care of that knee RT



Thanks LH......I'm out for the night as well.


----------



## quiksilver98

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice RT, But this one, as a performance, is the pinnacle! I have never seen any performer in any arena (that I can remember) put this much heart and soul into a single act on stage, Period! I hate to bring this up again, but if you don't think tone is all in the hands guys, go get this guitar, a Legacy amp and cab and try and make it sound like this, you'll epically fail, I guaranty it! This is skill beyond skill!  This man doesn't play the guitar he IS a guitar and a guitar IS him.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God"



DUDE, check out his song Lotus Feet from the same concert, much better im my humble opinion. Hes a master at what he does.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Always must have a plan and a back up plan. I dont take a shit without a plan.



Must be totally different living that structured of a Life. Take a Fucking chance once in a while, Jeez....

 TWIN


----------



## Roadburn

No no no, I always go by the 6 P's

"Proper preperation prevents piss poor performance"
Works like a charm.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> i used to agree with you but i have come full circle. the tone is so fricken awesome. im leavung passives on all m guitars except my gibson though. the passives on the parker were awesome, and same with my ibanez, and my gibson, but i already have the neck pup so i might as well get the bridge to



 AWWWwwwww.

That must have been some accident to bend that Upper Horn like that....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sorry I have to Disagree Jeffe. VAI is great, But there ain't NOBODY ever going to Touch THIS kind of Heart and Soul, *EVER*....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZANxW4iFnk]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix machine Gun Live[/ame],

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Sorry I have to Disagree Jeffe. VAI is great, But there ain't NOBODY ever going to Touch THIS kind of Heart and Soul, *EVER*....
> 
> YouTube - Jimi Hendrix machine Gun Live,
> 
> TWIN



I know Steve Vai would be the first person to totally agree with you on the great Jimi ...... amazing video Bro.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The thing is, it's not that Jimi was even close to VAI or others technically. He just played from somewhere deep inside of himself that I don't think anybody previous to him or after him has been able to express. The one that REALLY gets me everytime is the Very short solo in "Have You Ever been to Electric Ladyland" Jimi is just pulling out some Emotional, Gut-wrenchingly beautiful notes here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t832ITJuAQg]YouTube - Have You Ever Been ( To Electric Ladyland )[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren. Thank you for letting me wake up to JH, doing MACHINE GUN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have to add The closest I've heard anyone come to THAT Kind of emotion in their Playing is JIMMY PAGE on a few select songs, You know which ones I'm referring to R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I have to add The closest I've heard anyone come to THAT Kind of emotion in their Playing is JIMMY PAGE on a few select songs, You know which ones I'm referring to R/T.
> 
> TWIN



Since I've Been Loving You and the live recording of no quarter off the song remains.....greatest guitar solo of all time. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okFYLCQtim0]YouTube - Led zeppelin - No quarter solo ![/ame]


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> AWWWwwwww.
> 
> That must have been some accident to bend that Upper Horn like that....
> 
> TWIN



i will admit, i hurts my chest


----------



## mike mike

good morning everyone!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> good mornIng everyone!



Good Morning Mike.


----------



## Bobb

I should be posting more in this thread, shouldn't I?


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> I should be posting more in this thread, shouldn't I?



x1000 Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys... lunch and then off to work for the afternoon.


----------



## mike mike

What do you guys bias your 900's Yo?


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> Sorry I have to Disagree Jeffe. VAI is great, But there ain't NOBODY ever going to Touch THIS kind of Heart and Soul, *EVER*....
> 
> YouTube - Jimi Hendrix machine Gun Live,
> 
> TWIN



I'll agree to a point. I give mad respect where respect is due and Jimi gets it. the man is unbelievable when it comes to the things he can do with six strings and an amp. but there is a lot to be said about being precisely as HIGH AS BALLS while doing it too. Vai in that vid was clear headed , or more so at least, than Jimi EVER was and he did amazing things with six strings and an amp, so you tell me who is more talented the drugs or the musician?


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> I'll agree to a point. I give mad respect where respect is due and Jimi gets it. the man is unbelievable when it comes to the things he can do with six strings and an amp. but there is a lot to be said about being precisely as HIGH AS BALLS while doing it too. Vai in that vid was clear headed , or more so at least, than Jimi EVER was and he did amazing things with six strings and an amp, so you tell me who is more talented the drugs or the musician?



+1
but jimi could do it with or without drugs. And he was better when he wasn't high. But Steve Vai is bigger influence to me, especially the shreddier stuff


----------



## Codyjohns

I agree with Jeff it's about respecting Hendrix and other for opening the door on taking the guitar further and further into feel .....feeling that is beyond human.  and because of these guys we have the Vai's and Moore's and other that have taking it even further then what was done in the past.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I think what we have is a catch 22 here. No one is correct and yet we all are. Music is a very subjective thing. Jimi's type of playing is what moves something inside of ME personally on a level that no Technically advanced player ever could simply because I like Jimi's type of music Better. This probably holds true for Jeffe as well only the reverse is true. This argument has no right or wrong, we all WIN because we love music. It's the Same EXACT argument as Which model of Marshall is best. The answer is:

The BEST one is the ONE that stirs something inside of YOU.

That and a GOOD 800  TWIN


----------



## cicone

Electric Ladyland---one of the best albums ever. Too bad Jimi didn't get to play the JCM 900 MKIII 2500. I bet it would have sounded great. I was getting some decent AFD tones last night running through EQ, OCD maxed gain, and Strat believe it or not.


----------



## Codyjohns

cicone said:


> Electric Ladyland---one of the best albums ever. Too bad Jimi didn't get to play the JCM 900 MKIII 2500. I bet it would have sounded great. I was getting some decent AFD tones last night running through EQ, OCD maxed gain, and Strat believe it or not.



I have been loving my 2100 MKIII lately.....it's been getting a lot of attention from me lately ......I love running a SD-1 in front of it.


----------



## mike mike

cicone said:


> Electric Ladyland---one of the best albums ever. Too bad Jimi didn't get to play the JCM 900 MKIII 2500. I bet it would have sounded great. I was getting some decent AFD tones last night running through EQ, OCD maxed gain, and Strat believe it or not.



hey bro, do you have any pictures of the board on you 2500? i have the same amp, and i would really love to compare the curcuits, cause there is something different about mine. BTW, GREAT AMP huh??


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I think what we have is a catch 22 here. No one is correct and yet we all are. Music is a very subjective thing. Jimi's type of playing is what moves something inside of ME personally on a level that no Technically advanced player ever could simply because I like Jimi's type of music Better. This probably holds true for Jeffe as well only the reverse is true. This argument has no right or wrong, we all WIN because we love music. It's the Same EXACT argument as Which model of Marshall is best. The answer is:
> 
> The BEST one is the ONE that stirs something inside of YOU.
> 
> That and a GOOD 800  TWIN



That's true as well ......Jimmy Page's solo's are not the same as Vai solo's but Page touches what I love about guitar playing more then most guitarist today........It's not that he's better then Vai it's my personal feeling that I get from Page and his solo that draws me into his playing.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That's true as well ......Jimmy Page's solo's are not the same as Vai solo's but Page touches what I love about guitar playing more then most guitarist today........It's not that he's better then Vai it's my personal feeling that I get from Page and his solo that draws me into his playing.



bang bang. you guys both hit it on the head. feeling vs speed is a huge argument(its also used as an excuse when people suck, they say they dont play fast because there is no feeling) but there are always gonna be players dear to us. Page can pack soo much feeling into a solo, where someone like yngwie(yuck), can play very cleanly and extremely fast, yet is boring to listen to after about 45 seconds.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> bang bang. you guys both hit it on the head. feeling vs speed is a huge argument(its also used as an excuse when people suck, they say they dont play fast because there is no feeling) but there are always gonna be players dear to us. Page can pack soo much feeling into a solo, where someone like yngwie(yuck), can play very cleanly and extremely fast, yet is boring to listen to after about 45 seconds.



Well said Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> I think what we have is a catch 22 here. No one is correct and yet we all are. Music is a very subjective thing. Jimi's type of playing is what moves something inside of ME personally on a level that no Technically advanced player ever could simply because I like Jimi's type of music Better. This probably holds true for Jeffe as well only the reverse is true. This argument has no right or wrong, we all WIN because we love music. It's the Same EXACT argument as Which model of Marshall is best. The answer is:
> 
> The BEST one is the ONE that stirs something inside of YOU.
> 
> That and a GOOD 800  TWIN



+1000



mike mike said:


> bang bang. you guys both hit it on the head. feeling vs speed is a huge argument(its also used as an excuse when people suck, they say they dont play fast because there is no feeling) but there are always gonna be players dear to us. Page can pack soo much feeling into a solo, where someone like yngwie(yuck), can play very cleanly and extremely fast, yet is boring to listen to after about 45 seconds.



Hey man try telling that to Carmada!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey man try telling that to Carmada!


----------



## MM54

Rush is hard. My right hand keeps getting confused 

Hey guys


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Rush is hard. My right hand keeps getting confused
> 
> Hey guys



Sup Matt. start that amp yet?


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Rush is hard. My right hand keeps getting confused
> 
> Hey guys



Hey Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


GREAT day at work today, despite a $100 dollar mixup.


the $1.4 million contract we got more than made up for it though.


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Sup Matt. start that amp yet?



Hey.

I haven't started it yet, I did some math and figured I'll wait until I have a bit more money to spare, I'll probably do it after I get my christmas shopping done; that way, I won't have to worry about not having any cash for christmas 

I will be making a pretty good attempt to finish the pedal I started a while ago though, if it works well I will try to sell a few


----------



## TwinACStacks

Of Course How seriously can you take a Player who goes into a Park to meet someone and gets ripped off foe a piece of LINE 6 EQUIPMENT and THEN:


TRIES TO GET IT BACK!!!!

BWAHAhahahahahahaha.....

(I just peed myself) TWIN


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I haven't started it yet, I did some math and figured I'll wait until I have a bit more money to spare, I'll probably do it after I get my christmas shopping done; that way, I won't have to worry about not having any cash for christmas
> 
> I will be making a pretty good attempt to finish the pedal I started a while ago though, if it works well I will try to sell a few



Pedal?  (interest sparked) what are you speaking of good sir?


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Pedal?  (interest sparked) what are you speaking of good sir?



Tube distortion. 

I thought I had it all planned out but when I got it all together, it does a total of nothing when engaged (the true bypass works swell). I found the problem (within the power supply) and think I have the solution figured out. I'm off to get the links from my laptop to order the stuff right now, if this doesn't fix it I will be baffled.


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Tube distortion.
> 
> I thought I had it all planned out but when I got it all together, it does a total of nothing when engaged (the true bypass works swell). I found the problem (within the power supply) and think I have the solution figured out. I'm off to get the links from my laptop to order the stuff right now, if this doesn't fix it I will be baffled.



Dude that sounds waaaay sweet! what do you plan on it sounding like?


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> Of Course How seriously can you take a Player who goes into a Park to meet someone and gets ripped off foe a piece of LINE 6 EQUIPMENT and THEN:
> 
> 
> TRIES TO GET IT BACK!!!!
> 
> BWAHAhahahahahahaha.....
> 
> (I just peed myself) TWIN



 sorry, I TOTALLY didn't see this post.  my eyes are watering!


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Dude that sounds waaaay sweet! what do you plan on it sounding like?



I'm hoping it'll sound something like awesomeness. If and when I get it working, clips will be posted, naturally


----------



## eljeffebrown

talking about pedals, I'm trying to off this DS-1. it's like new, $35 shipped. help a brothah out guys! tryin' to buy a new head.


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> I'm hoping it'll sound something like awesomeness. If and when I get it working, clips will be posted, naturally



Nice I can't wait, how long till finished?


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Tube distortion.
> 
> I thought I had it all planned out but when I got it all together, it does a total of nothing when engaged (the true bypass works swell). I found the problem (within the power supply) and think I have the solution figured out. I'm off to get the links from my laptop to order the stuff right now, if this doesn't fix it I will be baffled.



I have. Tube distortion pedal, it doesn't work well with my amp


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> talking about pedals, I'm trying to off this DS-1. it's like new, $45 shipped. help a brothah out guys! tryin' to buy a new head.



The problem with that is that a brand new in box DS-1 sells for $39.99. Now if I'm not incorrect, I reckon you probably won't move it at that price


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice I can't wait, how long till finished?



3-5 days for stuff to ship, than a day for me to put it together... Hopefully by the weekend I'll know if it's going to work or not (It should).


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> The problem with that is that a brand new in box DS-1 sells for $39.99. Now if I'm not incorrect, I reckon you probably won't move it at that price



Fantastic! smart ass!  Price reduced!

EDIT: does it matter if it was previously used by the guitar player of CURSED? SHIT, priced reduced again!


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> 3-5 days for stuff to ship, than a day for me to put it together... Hopefully by the weekend I'll know if it's going to work or not (It should).



Sweeeet!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi peps


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi MM


----------



## mike mike

hey LH!! 

Off to set up for a gig. See you guys later tonight.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey LH!!
> 
> Off to set up for a gig. See you guys later tonight.



Later Mike Mike


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> hey LH!!
> 
> Off to set up for a gig. See you guys later tonight.



Where ya playin'


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Where ya playin'



its a place in Concord. im subbing in as Co-Lead in a Friends band. Should be brootal. I just found out it's called the house.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Working on a deal for a mint JVM410. We have agreed to terms. Now Im waiting on him to adjust the price on his Ebay listing.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> its a place in Concord. im subbing in as Co-Lead in a Friends band. Should be brootal. I just found out it's called the house.



Sweet, have a good show brotha, get some vid if ya can, we would love to see it!


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

i'm working on my parents to let me go skiing to Utah with some freinds for 4 or 5 days over spring break...

cross your fingers! I REALLY WANNA GO!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Working on a deal for a mint JVM410. We have agreed to terms. Now Im waiting on him to adjust the price on his Ebay listing.



I played through that amp head.......you are going to love it Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Sweet, have a good show brotha, get some vid if ya can, we would love to see it!



x1000


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> i'm working on my parents to let me go skiing to Utah with some freinds for 4 or 5 days over spring break...
> 
> cross your fingers! I REALLY WANNA GO!



I hope it works out for you Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'm hoping it'll sound something like awesomeness. If and when I get it working, clips will be posted, naturally



That wicked Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I'm hoping it'll sound something like awesomeness. If and when I get it working, clips will be posted, naturally



what does awesomeness sound like?

the only things that I can think of that sound like awesomeness are a wall of Marshalls, or a revving big block v8...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> what does awesomeness sound like?
> 
> the only things that I can think of that sound like awesomeness are a wall of Marshalls, or a revving big block v8...



I would expect a DSL owner to ask what awesomeness sounds like.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I'm going to try for this one.


FS: 1974 Marshall JMP 50 watt head


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys! Im loading stuff up. We just got off. It was a wonderful show. I had to improv all my solos but it worked out really well!! Fun night!! And drug free  
Playing with people that are four years older than you is fun!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys! Im loading stuff up. We just got off. It was a wonderful show. I had to improv all my solos but it worked out really well!! Fun night!! And drug free
> Playing with people that are four years older than you is fun!



Sounds like you had a good night ....... awesome Bro.


----------



## bhm1905

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm going to try for this one.
> 
> 
> FS: 1974 Marshall JMP 50 watt head



that looks cool as fuck man


----------



## mike mike

im probably out guys. later. im pretty tired(wrestling practice+gig= ugh)


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would expect a DSL owner to ask what awesomeness sounds like.



A DSL owner KNOWS what awesomeness sounds like. It's us poor 800 owners that are still searching.....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> A DSL owner KNOWS what awesomeness sounds like. It's us poor 800 owners that are still searching.....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Think I'm going to sell all my Marshall's and buy a Crate.


----------



## TwinACStacks

R/T I have No doubt you could make a fucking Crate sound Good.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. School=


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. School=



Hey Mike.....I wasn't one for school myself.


----------



## Bobb

Ok gang, I'm awake...now what?


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> Ok gang, I'm awake...now what?



Sky's the limit Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF .....how's it going.


----------



## tonefreak

good! just got back from speech class, had a couple of egg rolls for lunch, (mom made em yesterday... excellent!) 

and played some drums.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> good! just got back from speech class, had a couple of egg rolls for lunch, (mom made em yesterday... excellent!)
> 
> and played some drums.



I didn't know you played drums......very cool Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

a bit. we practice for church in my basement, and the drummer leaves the kit here between practices. so for about 3 weeks out of each month I have a Roland TD-9 electric kit. 

with a live High hat and ride.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. School=



Tell me about it... I just woke up from a great sleep for school.
Can't even just go back to sleep, got a test today


----------



## Jasper.

I'm studying for teacher....


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm HOT for Teacher.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm HOT for Teacher.....
> 
> TWIN



In the words of DLR....I got my pencil ......give me something to write on.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> In the words of DLR....I got my pencil ......give me something to write on.



that has to be one of the best lines from that song.


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> In the words of DLR....I got my pencil ......give me something to write on.



I don't feel tardy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

S'up guys


----------



## tonefreak

Bobb said:


> I don't feel tardy.



'I wonder what the teacher'll look like this year..."


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup all, New amp day!


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> 'I wonder what the teacher'll look like this year..."



 






You outta' see the LIBRARIAN...

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> You outta' see the LIBRARIAN...
> 
> TWIN



if the teacher looked like that i might pay attention!


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> You outta' see the LIBRARIAN...
> 
> TWIN



Is that Sarah Palin?

No my mistake this is......


----------



## longfxukxnhair

*I did it!*


----------



## MM54

Define "it"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You outta' see the LIBRARIAN...
> 
> TWIN



I would like to present her with a special "necklace"


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sarah Palin's younger sister?


----------



## diesect20022000

hey jeffe wha'd ya' get? i'm still hoping to sell or trade my mesa and re up on a couple more of the 'shalls. i was thinking 6100lm if i can find one and an MKIII but, a 2204 and an MKIII or MKIV would be SICK.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys!! hey Richard, it seems you got the 410h?
and jeffe what did you get??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey guys!! hey Richard, it seems you got the 410h?
> and jeffe what did you get??



YEP! Paid for it tonight


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> YEP! Paid for it tonight



schweeT!

i want a 410 at some point.

unless that Zakk Wylde setup comes out before I can afford a 410. then I want the ZW. that is an awesome looking amp.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> YEP! Paid for it tonight



 congratulations. i look forward to pictures and hopefully a video


----------



## bhm1905

longfxukxnhair said:


> YEP! Paid for it tonight



well done good buy


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Thanks guys. Once I get it I will post pics.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Valvestate 8200 for $187 out the door. it's the original from around 94/95


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Valvestate 8200 for $187 out the door. it's the original from around 94/95



 i hope it sounds cool bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks guys. Once I get it I will post pics.



 Congratulations Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> i hope it sounds cool bro.



Same head I just bought.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSi35GRA1u4&feature=related]YouTube - Death - Suicide Machine (Live in Eindhoven 1998) (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Nice bro. I am so ready to hit the studio with a side project(it isn't brOOtal enough for band mates). It's gonna be melodic death metal similar in style to the first Black Dahlia Murder album, Unhallowed. Just a single, but you guys will know first


----------



## eljeffebrown

Check this out Mike, here is a guy just running that head through all the EQ can do with all the gain you would ever need.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n_adGex9_M&feature=related]YouTube - MARSHALL VALVESTATE VS 8100 + LTD KH 602 + EMG 81[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Check this out Mike, here is a guy just running that head through all the EQ can do with all the gain you would ever need.
> 
> YouTube - MARSHALL VALVESTATE VS 8100 + LTD KH 602 + EMG 81



Nice bro. That would be a cool studio amp for specific applications


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Nice bro. That would be a cool studio amp for specific applications



Yea, I'll have it tomorrow, we'll see how it works out at rehearsal.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea, I'll have it tomorrow, we'll see how it works out at rehearsal.



I hope all works out. Now(cause the death video and that one) that amp is on my dream studio list. Along with a Dual rectifier, those two amps would be the perfect occasional spice to a death style or metal core style song. And of course there would be alot of other sick amps in there to.


----------



## Jesstaa

Gah, I think my bias probe is broken, went to check the bias on my amp, realised I was getting a very stupid reading (.1mV), then I noticed that the valve fail light for the outside pair was on... Greeaaaaatt.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Jesstaa said:


> Gah, I think my bias probe is broken, went to check the bias on my amp, realised I was getting a very stupid reading (.1mV), then I noticed that the valve fail light for the outside pair was on... Greeaaaaatt.



Dude your are fightin' that thing hard!


----------



## Jesstaa

eljeffebrown said:


> Dude your are fightin' that thing hard!



I know
Doesn't help that the tech around here is trained for hifi stuff mostly. 
I'm gonna take it back once more, and tell them to replace the caps, clean ALL the contacts and replace the high/low power mode switch (Wilders suggestion when I mentioned the amp only fucks up on high power mode)


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## Jasper.

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm HOT for Teacher.....
> 
> TWIN



:eek2:


----------



## mike mike

Meh. I just woke early not realizing today was a late start day -__-


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Meh. I just woke early not realizing today was a late start day -__-



Hey Mike .....what's up for today??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike .....what's up for today??



School at 9, wrestling practice(FML) and a little nothing. How about you?


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> School at 9, wrestling practice(FML) and a little nothing. How about you?



Me,




cause I just downed the new Ocean album "Anthropocentric". It's the second part to "Heliocentric" that came out earlier this year. I have been jonseing HARD for this album! and my new amp arrives today  

What's up with you RT?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't You ever listen to "Normal" music?

 TWIN


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> Don't You ever listen to "Normal" music?
> 
> TWIN



Like?


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys.......just playing a little guitar right now......lots of practice to do.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! off ta work for a while. be back later!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys! off ta work for a while. be back later!



catch you later on Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Ah I have teachers assistant this period. I have finished all of my homework for tomorrow. I hope I can get a little playing in later.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys. The JVM shipped today!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi guys. The JVM shipped today!



That's great news Bro.....that's a great amp you got......you must be dieing to play it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's great news Bro.....that's a great amp you got......you must be dieing to play it.



You know I am dying to play it. I wanted one when they first came out but got a Mesa Trip Rect instead. Now I have come full circle.

How the knee coming along?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You know I am dying to play it. I wanted one when they first came out but got a Mesa Trip Rect instead. Now I have come full circle.
> 
> How the knee coming along?



It's a little bit better.......I'm walking a little more as well.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Thought I would post this in honor of Richards new purchase! congrats!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fjt7NotUo]YouTube - Marshall JVM 410H - Metal[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I tried one out at the music store one time..........they are fucking great amps.....the JVM's kick ass.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> It's a little bit better.......I'm walking a little more as well.



my eyesight is FUGGERED up bad "I'm walking a little more as well" looked like "I'm wanking a little more as well." holy crap I need to get some sleep!


----------



## eljeffebrown

In that vid it looks like he's boosting it W a Maxon OD and there is something else in the chain, is that a Boss Gate?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> my eyesight is FUGGERED up bad "I'm walking a little more as well" looked like "I'm wanking a little more as well." holy crap I need to get some sleep!



I'm talking about my knee surgery.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's a little bit better.......I'm walking a little more as well.



Good to hear


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I'm talking about my knee surgery.



I know it's just what it looked like when I saw it.......


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I know it's just what it looked like when I saw it.......



Please make a video of the new amp.....I'm dying to hear it Bro.


----------



## MM54

Greetings, mortals


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Greetings, mortals



Hey Matt.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Thought I would post this in honor of Richards new purchase! congrats!
> 
> YouTube - Marshall JVM 410H - Metal



Yeah but Ola Is using a maxon od808(built as different brand for the original tube screamer) none the less these amps rock. Congrats.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> Thought I would post this in honor of Richards new purchase! congrats!
> 
> YouTube - Marshall JVM 410H - Metal



Thanks Jeff. I am going to boost it with a Hot Tubes modded SD1


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Greetings, mortals



how are your plans for world domination coming Matt?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks Jeff. I am going to boost it with a Hot Tubes modded SD1



everyone here likes to boost. am i the only one who likes the amp's natural tone?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> everyone here likes to boost. am i the only one who likes the amp's natural tone?



I dont always boost. But when I do I use a Hot Tubes modded sd1. 

I longfxukxnhair approve of this message.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys!


----------



## mike mike

night tone freak!!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brotheren & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brotheren & Sisteren



Morning Neal and everybody.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> everyone here likes to boost. am i the only one who likes the amp's natural tone?



I'm with you....I always just plug straight in.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> everyone here likes to boost. am i the only one who likes the amp's natural tone?



You should try it because a good boost does not color the amps tone, but more or less gives it depth, edge and detailed harmonics.


----------



## Codyjohns

I like to push a SD-1 in front of my amps now and then but really 900's don't need it......they are plug and play amps.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## eljeffebrown

So the Valvestate turned out to be a bit of a P.O.S. sounds killer but one side of the output is toasted. I haven't payed for it yet but I have it. I would like to try and fix the output, I'm wondering if it's an OT or if it's on the board. If I plug into the "right" side of the outs and turn it up you can hear sound but its very low, any thought / suggestions welcome.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> So the Valvestate turned out to be a bit of a P.O.S. sounds killer but one side of the output is toasted. I haven't payed for it yet but I have it. I would like to try and fix the output, I'm wondering if it's an OT or if it's on the board. If I plug into the "right" side of the outs and turn it up you can hear sound but its very low, any thought / suggestions welcome.



If it's not working properly .....bring it back and get a different one.......don't waste your time trying to fix it.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> If it's not working properly .....bring it back and get a different one.......don't waste your time trying to fix it.



It rode to Cali from Colorado, really can't take it back.  I think I'm gonna try and find the bad transistor (if thats what it is) and replace it. It should only be a couple of bucks to fix. then i'll use it as a back up head.


----------



## mike mike

I agree with RT. You'll be able to find plenty more of those. They are all over craigs list


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> It rode to Cali from Colorado, really can't take it back.  I think I'm gonna try and find the bad transistor (if thats what it is) and replace it. It should only be a couple of bucks to fix. then i'll use it as a back up head.



Not good Bro.......they are hard to fix......I hope it's a easy fix.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi gang


----------



## MM54

Hey everyone, got one of two boxes I'm waiting on to try and get the pedal working, hopefully the second will come tomorrow so I'll get a chance to put it in and test it out over the weekend


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi gang



You haven't told your wife you bought the JVM. :Ohno:


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Not good Bro.......they are hard to fix......I hope it's a easy fix.



We'll see. if not I don't have to pay for it. I told the guy that picked it up and hauled it back for me that I would try and help him off it for what he payed ($187) but I told him thats unlikely. I told him he could probably get $150 easy. He said that if we couldn't get rid of it he was going to pawn it for what he bought it for so.......


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Hey everyone, got one of two boxes I'm waiting on to try and get the pedal working, hopefully the second will come tomorrow so I'll get a chance to put it in and test it out over the weekend



Sweet, can't wait.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You haven't told your wife you bought the JVM. :Ohno:



No. First off shes not my wife yet. Secondly It is my money. We only have 2 joint credit cards. I used my own personal credit card so its my money. She will roll her eyes. But at the end of the day she knows its futile and no sense to argue about it as she isnt responsible for the cost. 

But I assume I will need to step up my efforts in getting her an engagement ring after this.  Shes a great and tolerant woman. And I love her so.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. First off shes not my wife yet. Secondly It is my money. We only have 2 joint credit cards. I used my own personal credit card so its my money. She will roll her eyes. But at the end of the day she knows its futile and no sense to argue about it as she isnt responsible for the cost.
> 
> But I assume I will need to step up my efforts in getting her an engagement ring after this.  Shes a great and tolerant woman. And I love her so.



My wife rolls her eye when I buy music gear .....it sounds like you found a keeper.......very happy for you Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey everyone, got one of two boxes I'm waiting on to try and get the pedal working, hopefully the second will come tomorrow so I'll get a chance to put it in and test it out over the weekend



Very cool Matt.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> My wife rolls her eye when I buy music gear .....it sounds like you found a keeper.......very happy for you Bro.



She is a keeper. Thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> We'll see. if not I don't have to pay for it. I told the guy that picked it up and hauled it back for me that I would try and help him off it for what he payed ($187) but I told him thats unlikely. I told him he could probably get $150 easy. He said that if we couldn't get rid of it he was going to pawn it for what he bought it for so.......



I see what your saying......if you fix it (hopefully easy fix) you can keep it or you can get more money for it when it's fixed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> No. First off shes not my wife yet. Secondly It is my money. We only have 2 joint credit cards. I used my own personal credit card so its my money. She will roll her eyes. But at the end of the day she knows its futile and no sense to argue about it as she isnt responsible for the cost.
> 
> But I assume I will need to step up my efforts in getting her an engagement ring after this.  Shes a great and tolerant woman. And I love her so.



You better Buy Faith a MONSTER rock to have to put up with Your shit, 'Hair.

I had to bribe mine with enough rock for 1/2 ownership in DeBeers....


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You better Buy Faith a MONSTER rock to have to put up with Your shit, 'Hair.
> 
> I had to bribe mine with enough rock for 1/2 ownership in DeBeers....
> 
> 
> TWIN



 Thanks for the faith in me bro. I dont cause much shit but when I do it tends to be expensive.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi TF


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks for the faith in me bro. I dont cause much shit but when I do it tends to be expensive.



They call that Tit for Tat.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> They call that Tit for Tat.
> 
> TWIN



Well, she has the tits and I have the tatts


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ron White:

A DIAMOND.....


That'll Shut her up.....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Ron White:
> 
> A DIAMOND.....
> 
> 
> That'll Shut her up.....
> 
> TWIN



Ron White is funny. Love his comedy. But in this case he is also right. I was thinking of popping the question on Christmas morning. What do you guys think?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ron White is funny. Love his comedy. But in this case he is also right. I was thinking of popping the question on Christmas morning. What do you guys think?



Sound like a great idea, and what a Christmas present!

(Also, Ron White is HILARIOUS)


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Sound like a great idea, and what a Christmas present!
> 
> (Also, Ron White is HILARIOUS)




A+

and A+


----------



## MM54

My right shoulder's been sore all day, I can't figure out why, I've not done anything out of the ordinary to it.

Slow evening on the forums I see


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Ron White:
> 
> A DIAMOND.....
> 
> 
> That'll Shut her up.....
> 
> TWIN



Yes.... for a week or two.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ron White is funny. Love his comedy. But in this case he is also right. I was thinking of popping the question on Christmas morning. What do you guys think?



Tres Cool. Don't let her see this thread.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Yes.... for a week or two.



When You have been married 28 Years, that's long enough.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> When You have been married 28 Years, that's long enough.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> When You have been married 28 Years, that's long enough.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Holy shit I missed alot!!!  hey guys!!
My room smells like weed -__- yet there isn't any here at the moment


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Holy shit I missed alot!!!  hey guys!!
> My room smells like weed -__- yet there isn't any here at the moment



Crack a window Bro.


----------



## tzer0

I'm looking for the diagram of the tube layout in the 900. I saw it a couple days ago, but now all I can find is the one for the 6100. It was in the troubleshooting section of the manual, I think. Can someone post a link here? If no one has it maybe they can tell me where V1 is.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!

tomorow might be new guitar day for me!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!
> 
> tomorow might be new guitar day for me!!!



Which one you getting Bro??


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!
> 
> tomorow might be new guitar day for me!!!



Jackson??


----------



## tonefreak

possibly a Jackson DK2M in White.


found it on CL for $350. same guitar my buddy just bought.

we'll see! i played my buddies again tonight, and if this one plays as nice, I won't even care what color it is...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> possibly a Jackson DK2M in White.
> 
> 
> found it on CL for $350. same guitar my buddy just bought.
> 
> we'll see! i played my buddies again tonight, and if this one plays as nice, I won't even care what color it is...



Good choice......you can't go wrong with Jackson.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Good choice......you can't go wrong with Jackson.



amen



were up to 90 pages in here!


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night guys



Cheer's TF


----------



## mike mike

look at this video of an SL-X!! the tone is brilliant!! i had no idea that American Viking was in Cannabis Corpse!! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb8E9TJnCR8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - CANNABIS CORPSE at Jaxx[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> look at this video of an SL-X!! the tone is brilliant!! i had no idea that American Viking was in Cannabis Corpse!! YouTube - CANNABIS CORPSE at Jaxx



I know that's very cool......I want a SL-X


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know that's very cool......I want a SL-X



Don't we all?  it kinda sounds like a britished voiced different version of a peavey 5150(im assuming, because the guitarist with the 5150 wasnt near the camera, and the sl-x was right next to it)


----------



## xrlnt6

my slx is still in transit only got picked up today should have been here by today so this time next week i will have it and for the fuck up they are refunding all of my money for the transportation, sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## MM54

tzer0 said:


> I'm looking for the diagram of the tube layout in the 900. I saw it a couple days ago, but now all I can find is the one for the 6100. It was in the troubleshooting section of the manual, I think. Can someone post a link here? If no one has it maybe they can tell me where V1 is.



V1 is the 12AX7 farthest from the power tubes, I'm on my phone, so no link for you!


----------



## Codyjohns

xrlnt6 said:


> my slx is still in transit only got picked up today should have been here by today so this time next week i will have it and for the fuck up they are refunding all of my money for the transportation, sweeeeeeeeeeeet



Free transit is great.  I haven't seen one for sale around me for a while ......the last one I seen I should of grabbed it.


----------



## Codyjohns

tzer0 said:


> I'm looking for the diagram of the tube layout in the 900. I saw it a couple days ago, but now all I can find is the one for the 6100. It was in the troubleshooting section of the manual, I think. Can someone post a link here? If no one has it maybe they can tell me where V1 is.



Welcome Bro......which 900 do you have???
Here's a link that will help. Marshall Amps Info & Schematics


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren New Lovepedal Released, called the English Woman


----------



## mike mike

Morning neal! sounds cool


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren New Lovepedal Released, called the English Woman



Hey Neal.......what is this pedal you speak of.


----------



## tonefreak

morning bros


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning bros



Morning Bro ....how are you.


----------



## tonefreak

good so far! and you?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> good so far! and you?



Just practicing for tonights rehearsal.


----------



## tonefreak

nice

i'm leaving in about 10 minutes to go look at that guitar!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> nice
> 
> i'm leaving in about 10 minutes to go look at that guitar!



Nice bro. Take some pictures. I would love a Jackson soloist. But they say, once you go ibanez, you never go back


----------



## neal48

Michael RT said:


> Hey Neal.......what is this pedal you speak of. [/QUOT
> 
> Here it is
> V.I.P. ROOM


----------



## neal48

Michael RT said:


> Hey Neal.......what is this pedal you speak of. [/QUOTE
> 
> Here it is
> V.I.P. ROOM


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Michael RT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Neal.......what is this pedal you speak of. [/QUOTE
> 
> Here it is
> V.I.P. ROOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking pedal.
Click to expand...


----------



## eljeffebrown

sup everyone.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> sup everyone.



Hey Jeff.........what's up Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Its Friday!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its Friday!



Hey Bro....It's Friday


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro....It's Friday





Heres to playing my LP through my 6100 and violating the ole lady like a parking meter tonight!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Heres to playing my LP through my 6100 and violating the ole lady like a parking meter tonight!



I will be playing through my Jem and my DR tonight at band practice.....time to make some loud noise and rock out.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I will be playing through my Jem and my DR tonight at band practice.....time to make some loud noise and rock out.



I must ask, is your jem an actual factory jem, or a different neck and a custom painted jem body? Or a modified jem neck?


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys! 

i bought the Jackson. played it for about 20 minutes before we left to come down here to deer camp. plays awesome. needs new strings. also, it has a glow in the dark Marshall sticker on the front that i think i'm going to remove. 

i'll post pics when i get home sunday night.


----------



## mike mike

^^nice bro!! What is the pickup config? floyd rose? USA made?


----------



## mike mike

NBD!! Not new bass day, new bong day!! Debating where or not to post pictures.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> NBD!! Not new bass day, new bong day!! Debating where or not to post pictures.



I wouldnt. Internet has a long memory.


----------



## MM54

Got the rest of the parts today - if I get time after I go shooting tomorrow and finish my calc project, I'll be putting the pedal back together and testing it out, let's hope it works this time


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Got the rest of the parts today - if I get time after I go shooting tomorrow and finish my calc project, I'll be putting the pedal back together and testing it out, let's hope it works this time



We have faith in ya.








Everyone, back up 10 steps


----------



## MM54

Either way, I should have some awesome pictures/perhaps video samples from shooting, I fixed the blast screen for my video camera so I'll be setting it up beside the targets. Features include a shitload of pumpkins, some old (dead) tubes, and perhaps a television. Last time I recorded I got some epic shots of a truck battery being hit with a 30-06:


----------



## mike mike

nice matt!! i go shooting every month. nice 30-06!! we have an springfield M1A super match(high grade competiton M14 assault rifle), among 8 others. Cali isnt a good place to own guns though, thanks to our pal Pelosi


----------



## Jesstaa

JCM900 Triode mode - full
Because I can run my amp on triode mode without it fucking up still... And I've been so long without the bliss of a cranked Marshall, I just had to do it, and I recorded it... Sounds so damn smooth.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> JCM900 Triode mode - full
> Because I can run my amp on triode mode without it fucking up still... And I've been so long without the bliss of a cranked Marshall, I just had to do it, and I recorded it... Sounds so damn smooth.



cool stuff bro. im sure those 6L6's have massive low end. do you have a youtube?


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> cool stuff bro. im sure those 6L6's have massive low end. do you have a youtube?



I wouldn't really say low end, they just have a massive sound, that was on the A channel as well.

And yeah, I have a youtube (MetalClosey) but I haven't put videos up there in ages... I've been meaning to do one recently cause I've got a way of recording that doesn't sound like ass, but it's just too much effort, and my room is way too messy to be showing off on youtube xD

Edit: If anyones curious, my settings for that clip were
Channel: A
Volume: 10
Gain: 10
Presence: 2
Bass: 4 1/2
Middle: 8
Treble: 5

And on low power mode.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> I wouldn't really say low end, they just have a massive sound, that was on the A channel as well.
> 
> And yeah, I have a youtube (MetalClosey) but I haven't put videos up there in ages... I've been meaning to do one recently cause I've got a way of recording that doesn't sound like ass, but it's just too much effort, and my room is way too messy to be showing off on youtube xD
> 
> Edit: If anyones curious, my settings for that clip were
> Channel: A
> Volume: 10
> Gain: 10
> Presence: 2
> Bass: 4 1/2
> Middle: 8
> Treble: 5



haha nice. is channel A diode clipped still(just curious)


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> haha nice. is channel A diode clipped still(just curious)



I'm pretty sure it is, but nowhere near as much as B, on B I can hear the diodes slightly, but on A I can't hear them.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> I'm pretty sure it is, but nowhere near as much as B, on B I can hear the diodes slightly, but on A I can't hear them.



awesome. i didnt know that there was that much gain on tap on channel A. Channel B must be lus with tons of gain!! i added you as a friend on youtube, btw. i see you like yoour thrash. i was in that phase for a long time(ive only been playing for two years, and it started about 4 years ago and ended very very late last year)


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> awesome. i didnt know that there was that much gain on tap on channel A. Channel B must be lus with tons of gain!! i added you as a friend on youtube, btw. i see you like yoour thrash. i was in that phase for a long time(ive only been playing for two years, and it started about 4 years ago and ended very very late last year)



There isn't very much gain actually, it was cranked in that, and the speakers were probably being driven a fair bit.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> There isn't very much gain actually, it was cranked in that, and the speakers were probably being driven a fair bit.



oh. in your videos, what cab is that? the head is to big for the top, and ive seen this before and i wonder why some cabs are smaller. also thats sick bro. i dont have speaker distortion because i use 100 watt speakers, so idk if thats a good thing or not haha


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> oh. in your videos, what cab is that? the head is to big for the top, and ive seen this before and i wonder why some cabs are smaller. also thats sick bro. i dont have speaker distortion because i use 100 watt speakers, so idk if thats a good thing or not haha



1965A
10" speakers


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> 1965A
> 10" speakers



interesting. i never knew there was such a thing. is it for bass? and it stil sounds RAW!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I must ask, is your jem an actual factory jem, or a different neck and a custom painted jem body? Or a modified jem neck?



It's all custom .....not factory.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It's all custom .....not factory.



thats badass bro. i love the finish. did you do that?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats badass bro. i love the finish. did you do that?



I had the body painted .......it's made for poplar....great wood for a full sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> JCM900 Triode mode - full
> Because I can run my amp on triode mode without it fucking up still... And I've been so long without the bliss of a cranked Marshall, I just had to do it, and I recorded it... Sounds so damn smooth.



I like that tone .....that sounds great.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I like that tone .....that sounds great.



I just hope I can achieve it without having to turn it up all the way


----------



## neal48

Morning Broetern & Sisteren


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning people


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning LH and Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT


----------



## LPMarshall hack

That sounds mean Jessta! Nice!!!!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Dreary looking weekend, ain't it?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Dreary looking weekend, ain't it?



Raining down here too. Looks like a Marshall/College football/Miller Lite day to me. Oh wait, that's usually every saturday.


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Raining down here too. Looks like a Marshall/College football/Miller Lite day to me. Oh wait, that's usually every saturday.



That sounds awesome. My parents are going shopping and leaving me at guitar center for an hour or so


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> That sounds awesome. My parents are going shopping and leaving me at guitar center for an hour or so



Cool! Are they leaving you with any money?


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Cool! Are they leaving you with any money?



I have a debit card. Let's see if I can buy a few heads without them seeing on the bills


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> I have a debit card. Let's see if I can buy a few heads without them seeing on the bills



Ha! Good luck with that!


----------



## mike mike

ill just keep it in my pocket. they wont notice!! i have my eye on this VHT Sig-x thats in there. it roars really nice with those KT88's.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> ill just keep it in my pocket. they wont notice!! i have my eye on this VHT Sig-x thats in there. it roars really nice with those KT88's.



Aren't those heads friggin' sweet!


----------



## mike mike

YES!! im getting an EMG 81 bridge pickup today!!! Now I have both PUP's and am ready to send my baby off to my guitar tech!!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Aren't those heads friggin' sweet!



Oh Yes they are. It's only 1500 bucks to!


----------



## MM54

Hey guys, just got back from shooting. Typing up a calculus project now, if I get time (I should) later, I'll put up some still shots from shooting today


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


Mike, the Jackson is a pro series, so I beleieve it's Jap made. HH, floyd rose, maple neck/fret board, shark fin inlays, black hardware. sweet guitar.


----------



## MM54

Pictures uploading to my photobucket. I'll post them here as well as the 6100 thread.


I've not gotten to put the pedal together, shooting and the calc project took longer than expected. If I do get it done tonight, I won't be able to test it until tomorrow anyways.


----------



## mike mike

Ok. So I got the pro tools mbox mini 2, a small boom stand, shure sm-57, beyer dynamic full range headphones and a 15" Mac book pro today. It was a surprise and early Christmas present.


----------



## MM54

Like I said, I spent the day shooting, it was quite fun. I took my video camera and blast shield as per usual and recorded it in rather-good definition at 60 frames/second. Here are some highlights as promised...


Started off with the typical post-halloween pumpkin-slaughter:
30-06 -> Pumpkin





35 Remington -> Pumpkin






After blowing away literally a dozen pumpkins, we moved on to expired canned goods, primarily some Cranberry sauce and canned Beets.

222 -> Cranberry Sauce









30-06 -> Canned Beets









(Continued in next post...)


----------



## MM54

We then moved on to an old television, which we plugged in and turned on before shooting. I didn't take a still of it, but in one frame you can actually see the bullet up against the glass. Anyways, here's some pictures:

30-06 -> Television









We shot it another half dozen times, eventually knocking it off the little stand it was on. Shortly after that, we smelled something burning, and noticed this:






We decided it would be a great idea to finish off the day by shooting a spraypaint can right up against the burning set. This was the fantastic result:

222 -> Spray Paint & Firey TV










It was a fun day


----------



## tonefreak

nice MM!

we're singin this song round these parts right now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZOC1QXTQLk]YouTube - Da Turdy Point Buck[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Awesome matt!! You can't do shot like that in Cali. It's real controlled and just targets. Back inthe mid west you can just go out into a field. I miss those day


----------



## MM54

Somewhere I have a picture we took of the arsenal my friend and I take shooting, if I find it I'll post it up too. It's not often you see 15 or so rifles, handguns, and revolvers lined up on a blanket on the ground. In a couple weeks when I turn 18 and can legally purchase guns on my own, I have plans of what in particular I'm getting, and the cash has been stowed away for it for almost a year now


----------



## Codyjohns

That looks like wicked funny Matt........love the pix Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm really loving my MKIII .....played it at band practice today with a LP and what a sound .........I wish I had the money for a LP.....my bass player said I can use his any time.


----------



## mike mike

i am so happy with my new set up for recording. i finally got a computer that was made in this decade!!

my Mac Book Pro running Pro Tools with the Mbox 2





a Shure SM57 on my peavey just to test





you guys can expect some really good recordings of the Mkiii in the near future


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i am so happy with my new set up for recording. i finally got a computer that was made in this decade!!
> 
> my Mac Book Pro running Pro Tools with the Mbox 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Shure SM57 on my peavey just to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys can expect some really good recordings of the Mkiii in the near future



Great setup Mike........can't wait to here some recordings.


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> I'm really loving my MKIII .....played it at band practice today with a LP and what a sound .........I wish I had the money for a LP.....my bass player said I can use his any time.




Great combo, sounds like a million bucks!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning all


----------



## Toneseeker

Hi Roadburn,

Thinking in buyin your amp, or a Soldano Hot Rod. What would you do?. I own a 900 dual reverb and I dont like it. Impossible to get Vai tones..


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning guys.


----------



## Strateuphoria

god I wish you'd stop posting on this
JCM900's 20 Years of Ass... thread


----------



## mike mike

Strateuphoria said:


> god I wish you'd stop posting on this
> JCM900's 20 Years of Ass... thread



 NEVER!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> NEVER!



You tell him ...... or her  Never.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Toneseeker said:


> Hi Roadburn,
> 
> Thinking in buyin your amp, or a Soldano Hot Rod. What would you do?. I own a 900 dual reverb and I dont like it. Impossible to get Vai tones..



If you are after Vias tone Im not sure a Hot Rod will get you there.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys!! I'm headed home and I'm gonna attempt to record the 2500 and get a video up with it


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys!! I'm headed home and I'm gonna attempt to record the 2500 and get a video up with it



Looking forward to it.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys! Finished the pedal! It's interesting, still trying to work out where to put it, so far it's sounded best boosting an already-distorting amp, in the loop it adds a good bit of attack but seems a little fuzzy. More experimentation and eventually clips will come.

I meant to at least take pictures, but alas I forgot while I was trying to figure out where and how to use it


----------



## Codyjohns

Good evening all Marshall lovers.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys! Finished the pedal! It's interesting, still trying to work out where to put it, so far it's sounded best boosting an already-distorting amp, in the loop it adds a good bit of attack but seems a little fuzzy. More experimentation and eventually clips will come.
> 
> I meant to at least take pictures, but alas I forgot while I was trying to figure out where and how to use it



I maybe requesting one of your pedals from you in the near future .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Good evening all Marshall lovers.



Hi RT


----------



## MM54

Hey Michael and LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi MM


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH and Matt.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hows the knee RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hows the knee RT



It's healing very slow but getting better....walking a little better.....I made it to band practice a couple times so I'm happy about that.....getting into the swing of things again.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's healing very slow but getting better....walking a little better.....I made it to band practice a couple times so I'm happy about that.....getting into the swing of things again.



Good to hear!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good to hear!



You haven't got the amp home yet ...have you???


----------



## mike mike

Hey everyone!!


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike


Slow night.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey everyone!!



Hey mike how's the recording going....did you figure it out yet. ??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You haven't got the amp home yet ...have you???



UPS tracking says on Tuesday. I cant wait!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey mike how's the recording going....did you figure it out yet. ??



yeah bro its been great, but earlier i quit using the marshall because small rooms tend to cause feedback. but I'm gonna try to get a video together with a recording tomorrow by using a longer cable and standing outside my room. that worked today, but i didn't do anything exciting. i did however, record a lot of the peavey. tomorrow or tuesday, i will have a bad ass youtube video on the way with the marshall


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> UPS tracking says on Tuesday. I cant wait!



I played a 6100 for year and the JVM is the only Marshall that keeps up to the 6100 these days.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah bro its been great, but earlier i quit using the marshall because small rooms tend to cause feedback. but I'm gonna try to get a video together with a recording tomorrow by using a longer cable and standing outside my room. that worked today, but i didn't do anything exciting. i did however, record a lot of the peavey. tomorrow or tuesday, i will have a bad ass youtube video on the way with the marshall



Wicked Bro.......looking forward to hear the 2500 with the new recording gear.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I played a 6100 for year and the JVM is the only Marshall that keeps up to the 6100 these days.



I bet. Im thinking (judging by my hearing, reviews and articles) that the JVM continues on where the 6100 left off


----------



## MM54

Some of you smart people can probably help me with this.

I need to restring my Les Paul, and while I'm at it I need to lower the action (a lot). What I'm not sure is if I adjust the bridge before or after I get the strings on it? I can set the intonation fine.

The other thing is that I have a feeling the truss rod is going to need adjusted (it feels like the neck isn't straight already) to keep it from buzzing like mad. Tips?

Thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Some of you smart people can probably help me with this.
> 
> I need to restring my Les Paul, and while I'm at it I need to lower the action (a lot). What I'm not sure is if I adjust the bridge before or after I get the strings on it? I can set the intonation fine.
> 
> The other thing is that I have a feeling the truss rod is going to need adjusted (it feels like the neck isn't straight already) to keep it from buzzing like mad. Tips?
> 
> Thanks



I would adjust the truss rod first.....even before restring....if you setting the action with the truss you may not have to lower the action from the bridge.......you are looking for over bowed and under bowed when adjusting the truss.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Some of you smart people can probably help me with this.
> 
> I need to restring my Les Paul, and while I'm at it I need to lower the action (a lot). What I'm not sure is if I adjust the bridge before or after I get the strings on it? I can set the intonation fine.
> 
> The other thing is that I have a feeling the truss rod is going to need adjusted (it feels like the neck isn't straight already) to keep it from buzzing like mad. Tips?
> 
> Thanks



you can do it before or after. i usually do it with the strings on so i can test and see how the action feels. the intonation screws are on the back(or front sometimes) of the bridge. and just be careful how low you put the strings. i have a gibson explorer, so the same procedures basically


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I would adjust the truss rod first.....even before restring....if you setting the action with the truss you may not have to lower the action from the bridge.......you are looking for over bowed and under bowed when adjusting the truss.



Okay. I don't have my straightedge up here, but it looks/feels like it's bowed in [towards the fretboard]. Which way would I turn the adjustment thing on the truss rod? 
(Never done this before as you may be able to tell )


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Okay. I don't have my straightedge up here, but it looks/feels like it's bowed in [towards the fretboard]. Which way would I turn the adjustment thing on the truss rod?
> (Never done this before as you may be able to tell )



It sounds like you need to loosen the truss...here's a good video on the truss adjustment. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EBeLPSQ7w4]YouTube - Truss Rod Adjustment on a Gibson Type Guitar[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

First of all assuming you want an arrow straight neck is totally false. You WANT a slight concave bow Towards the fretboard. When depressing the Big E string at the First and 15th Frets (Gibby) you should have about a business cards thickness (.010) between the crown of the 7th fret and the bottom of your Large E string, Same for the Small E.


To adjust String Height Hold Big E at first Fret and Measure at 15th Fret. Height for Big E, (Fret crown to string bottom), should be 5/16 for Small E height should be 3/16.

These are the Gibson Factory specs. You can adjust higher or lower to suit your taste.

Hint to measure string Heights I use the Shank of a Drill bit of the proper size, 5/16 or 3/16.

Looking Down the Neck from the NUT the Trussrod tightens/straightens CLOCKWISE. I suggest no more adjustment than 1/8-1/4 turn at a time and let the guitar sit a couple of Hours to stabilize between adjustments. Some recommend overnight.

 TWIN


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Twin and Neal.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT and Neal


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT and Neal



Morning Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.



somebody is feeling good today!! whats up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> somebody is feeling good today!! whats up?



It's raining out and I'm just in the house for the day....hanging out on the forum.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys.


----------



## bhm1905

its like the waltons here


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> its like the waltons here



Hi John boy.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys. Granpa W.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey Guys. Granpa W.
> 
> TWIN



Hey Bro.....I'm a little sad I have to wait till the spring to get a super lead.....I will have the money then......no shopping for now.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! just got back from town... 


my wallet hurts now... 2 sets of strings, a 500k pot, contact cleaner, and a set of standard and a set of metric allen wrenches...


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey guys! just got back from town...
> 
> 
> my wallet hurts now... 2 sets of strings, a 500k pot, contact cleaner, and a set of standard and a set of metric allen wrenches...



your wallet is lucky. any guesses on what ia spent on saturday?


----------



## tonefreak

well that depends on whatcha bought!


----------



## tonefreak

oh thats right! you bought that recording setup. that musta set ya back 4000+


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> oh thats right! you bought that recording setup. that musta set ya back 4000+



around there. about $3,000. i guess ill have to go to community college instead of harvard

my parents picked up the price of the computer because i had never had my own computer, and the one i was using was 10 years old  but i picked up all the rest


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> It sounds like you need to loosen the truss...here's a good video on the truss adjustment.
> 
> YouTube - Truss Rod Adjustment on a Gibson Type Guitar





TwinACStacks said:


> First of all assuming you want an arrow straight neck is totally false. You WANT a slight concave bow Towards the fretboard. When depressing the Big E string at the First and 15th Frets (Gibby) you should have about a business cards thickness (.010) between the crown of the 7th fret and the bottom of your Large E string, Same for the Small E.
> 
> 
> To adjust String Height Hold Big E at first Fret and Measure at 15th Fret. Height for Big E, (Fret crown to string bottom), should be 5/16 for Small E height should be 3/16.
> 
> These are the Gibson Factory specs. You can adjust higher or lower to suit your taste.
> 
> Hint to measure string Heights I use the Shank of a Drill bit of the proper size, 5/16 or 3/16.
> 
> Looking Down the Neck from the NUT the Trussrod tightens/straightens CLOCKWISE. I suggest no more adjustment than 1/8-1/4 turn at a time and let the guitar sit a couple of Hours to stabilize between adjustments. Some recommend overnight.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah, I wasn't very descriptive last night, it's currently slightly concave in the sense that the fretboard is concave. The action is factory spec, and I find it too high to comfortably play on the upper frets, so when I get time I'll set it set right. I was going to do it today, but 3 hours of homework wonked my schedule out, plus I have a few other things to tend to tonight as well. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MM54

(Forgot to mention this)


With a puff and a slight smell of burnt money, my GAS is [hopefully] alleviated until at least after Christmas. Just bought a ZW signature Wah from Hunter (chuckmehh).


----------



## tonefreak

nice Mike!


and. nice MM!

Yo MM, i've the action on my LP just high enough that it doesn't buzz anywhere. I had all the frets leveled and re-crowned after I got it, and I just re-set intonation and action height about 2 months, and I have to say, I am very pleased with how low i was able to get it.


----------



## mike mike

finally did something. its all un mixed so you can hear the raw tone. the volume was pretty low cause there are people home. and no im not lety, its the mac webcam. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyofrEGagUc]YouTube - multi tracked guitars[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

hey! nice Mike!

now ya just need a drum track and a bass track!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey! nice Mike!
> 
> now ya just need a drum track and a bass track!



DO IT FOR ME!


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't very descriptive last night, it's currently slightly concave in the sense that the fretboard is concave. The action is factory spec, and I find it too high to comfortably play on the upper frets, so when I get time I'll set it set right. I was going to do it today, but 3 hours of homework wonked my schedule out, plus I have a few other things to tend to tonight as well. Maybe tomorrow.



MM, After you make sure the truss rod adjustment is correct Try using 3/16 as the height for the Big E at the 15th fret and 1/16 for the small E. See how that works.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> DO IT FOR ME!



lol
i would! except that A) while I do play some drums, I have no skill with the double bass pedal, and B) I have no recording program or interface, and no computer with the capabilities to run a recording program lol


----------



## mike mike

well then oh well. its too short for me to care at this time haha


----------



## tonefreak

lol yeah

sometimes you can find some decent drum tracks online that you can incorperate.


----------



## mike mike

when i finish tracking the song for real, my drummer willdo it for me, but i need to go to a studio for that haha


----------



## mike mike

i just tracked the bass myself a minute ago through the marshall running super clean


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> finally did something. its all un mixed so you can hear the raw tone. the volume was pretty low cause there are people home. and no im not lety, its the mac webcam. YouTube - multi tracked guitars



Nice job Bro......is that the MKIII??.....I'm thinking it is.


----------



## Codyjohns

Now I can really hear it ....your MKIII sounds just like mine.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Now I can really hear it ....your MKIII sounds just like mine.



sweet bro. old band mates have a vengance. shit theres one out of tune note in there that really bothers me


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> sweet bro. old band mates have a vengance. shit theres one out of tune note in there that really bothers me



Yah I seen the old band mates on youtube .......what string was out??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah I seen the old band mates on youtube .......what string was out??



i think it was a bend, not a string. and i just cleared that whole mess up with the Rhythm guitarist who confirms it was not his, and that it was all mine. but they fucked over my video. three dislikes, zero likes.

here is my recording set up if anyone cares


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i think it was a bend, not a string. and i just cleared that whole mess up with the Rhythm guitarist who confirms it was not his, and that it was all mine. but they fucked over my video. three dislikes, zero likes.
> 
> here is my recording set up if anyone cares



I'll take that Ibanez ......what a black beauty.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i think it was a bend, not a string. and i just cleared that whole mess up with the Rhythm guitarist who confirms it was not his, and that it was all mine. but they fucked over my video. three dislikes, zero likes.
> 
> here is my recording set up if anyone cares



Nice Explorer


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'll take that Ibanez ......what a black beauty.



thanks man. thats one of the first 15 guitars made



longfxukxnhair said:


> Nice Explorer



thanks. i'm gonna get EMG's installed next year i think.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## mike mike

night tone freak


----------



## Jesstaa

Ugh, got new electronics for my guitar today (New pots/switch/wires), first soldering job... Fuck it sucked, spent like 1 and a half hours working with the incredibly small amount of space in the control cavity and tiny cable coming from the bridge pickup, but finally I got it all, and it sounds great, so much clearer, no static when I adjust the volume, no click when I move the selector switch, and best of all now instead of 1 tone 1 volume, I have 2 volumes, so I can set my neck pickup to really low volume and use it for clean, or just have it off and have a quick shut off switch for my guitar. 

(Actually, that'd be an awesome idea, have a mini toggle switch to switch between the volume pots setting, and just having it shut off completely... hmmm )

Edit: actually, I guess that'd be just a killswitch xD


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Ugh, got new electronics for my guitar today (New pots/switch/wires), first soldering job... Fuck it sucked, spent like 1 and a half hours working with the incredibly small amount of space in the control cavity and tiny cable coming from the bridge pickup, but finally I got it all, and it sounds great, so much clearer, no static when I adjust the volume, no click when I move the selector switch, and best of all now instead of 1 tone 1 volume, I have 2 volumes, so I can set my neck pickup to really low volume and use it for clean, or just have it off and have a quick shut off switch for my guitar.
> 
> (Actually, that'd be an awesome idea, have a mini toggle switch to switch between the volume pots setting, and just having it shut off completely... hmmm )
> 
> Edit: actually, I guess that'd be just a killswitch xD



I know the feeling .....I just through a Dimarzio Tone Zone in my Washburn.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I know the feeling .....I just through a Dimarzio Tone Zone in my Washburn.



I was gonna get a new bridge pickup, but I like my current pickups (EMG-HZ, can't remember the exact models) and it cost $70 just for new pots/switch/wire/pack of strings with shipping.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Hey Neal ....how are you??


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys.


----------



## Jasper.

@ I pressed the like button, nice job! sounds good.
I also like your gibson explorer man. What a sweet looking guitar! I think i'm jealous :S


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Mike that Explorer looks killer! I need to get me one of those. What pickups do you have in that?


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Mike that Explorer looks killer! I need to get me one of those. What pickups do you have in that?



at the moment they are stock. but in all honesty, they actually sound very good. very high output. im probably getting EMG's though because i just have one laying around

but its a good buy man. i picked mine up mint used for $980 in june last year, before the economic melt down. they are probably even cheaper now


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> at the moment they are stock. but in all honesty, they actually sound very good. very high output. im probably getting EMG's though because i just have one laying around
> 
> but its a good buy man. i picked mine up mint used for $980 in june last year, before the economic melt down. they are probably even cheaper now



What are the stock p-ups? The 498/500?


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> What are the stock p-ups? The 498/500?



Exactly. 

Well it turns out that amazing death metal band, ARSIS, are using jcm 900 dual reverb's!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Well it turns out that amazing death metal band, ARSIS, are using jcm 900 dual reverb's!!



Yes another happy DR 900 user.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys i made a sound click. i made a recording for a friend that has the 2203 kinda vibe. the gain sensitivity is on zero, the preamp is on ten, presence 5 1/2, bass 4, mids 6, treble 6.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1123565&songID=9908996


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys i made a sound click. i made a recording for a friend that has the 2203 kinda vibe. the gain sensitivity is on zero, the preamp is on ten, presence 5 1/2, bass 4, mids 6, treble 6.
> 
> SoundClick artist: mike ashton - page with MP3 music downloads



I was thinking before that my MKIII sounded different then yours.......but now I can say they sound the same.......and that does sound like a 2203.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys!! the video from the other night, i processed and redid the solo. the rythym tracks are still raw though. the rythym was played on a gibson explorer, and the lead on my ibanez. enjoy. feed back is welcome

SoundClick artist: mike ashton - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> hey guys i made a sound click. i made a recording for a friend that has the 2203 kinda vibe. the gain sensitivity is on zero, the preamp is on ten, presence 5 1/2, bass 4, mids 6, treble 6.
> 
> SoundClick artist: mike ashton - page with MP3 music downloads




Sounds awesome. I always leave my gain sensitivity on zero or one as well. I usually keep the mids at at least 8.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> Sounds awesome. I always leave my gain sensitivity on zero or one as well. I usually keep the mids at at least 8.



With the setting like that my MKIII sounds like a JCM800 2203.....I would say it's so close.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> With the setting like that my MKIII sounds like a JCM800 2203.....I would say it's so close.





LPMarshall hack said:


> Sounds awesome. I always leave my gain sensitivity on zero or one as well. I usually keep the mids at at least 8.



i say it sounds awesome however you dial it in. this clip is with the gain sensitivity dimed, and it still sounds awesome. i may have gone overboard with the verb on the solo tho. but when you play METAL, you need gain!

SoundClick artist: mike ashton - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> With the setting like that my MKIII sounds like a JCM800 2203.....I would say it's so close.



id love to hear bro!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> id love to hear bro!



The only thing I have right now is this clip ......all my gear is at rehearsal.........you can really hear it at the end of the clip.  MKIII  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFJYXcf7UM[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

i have officially finished the song!! i have not mixed it yet, but i dont plan to any time soon!


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## MM54

Hey TF


----------



## tonefreak

hey mm


----------



## mike mike

Fail of the day: it was rainig an I was running to get to wrestling practice. All of a sudden my iPhone slips out of my sweatshirt pocket, lands screen down, and slides 10 feet on the wet groud, scratching my screen all up


----------



## Codyjohns

I like Curiosity.....it's turning out to be a very cool piece Mike. :cool2:


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

i just posted some pics of my new guitar!

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/20665-belated-ngd.html#post247767


----------



## mike mike

That thing is damn sexy tonefreak! The bridge tension needs adjusted though. It's up pretty high


----------



## Roadburn

mike mike said:


> hey guys i made a sound click. i made a recording for a friend that has the 2203 kinda vibe. the gain sensitivity is on zero, the preamp is on ten, presence 5 1/2, bass 4, mids 6, treble 6.
> 
> SoundClick artist: mike ashton - page with MP3 music downloads




That is what I've been saying all along... But hey, new guy with _only_ a 900. Who's gonna listen..?

Pre : 10
Sensitivity: 0 - 2

=

Killer sound



P.S. Sorry NOS lovers, I like EH's in my MkIII. For a darker more full sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> That is what I've been saying all along... But hey, new guy with _only_ a 900. Who's gonna listen..?
> 
> Pre : 10
> Sensitivity: 0 - 2
> 
> =
> 
> Killer sound
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry NOS lovers, I like EH's in my MkIII. For a darker more full sound.



You are 100% correct.


----------



## Jesstaa

Yo Mike, nice recording.
but hell, if that's what a 2203 sounds like (I've never heard any good quality recordings of one), then my friends 2204 must be on steroids, no boost, just my guitar, and it has almost as much gain as my 4100 when the gain is on like 17.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> i just posted some pics of my new guitar!
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/20665-belated-ngd.html#post247767



Congrats TF....... beautiful axe.....my kind of guitar.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Yo Mike, nice recording.
> but hell, if that's what a 2203 sounds like (I've never heard any good quality recordings of one), then my friends 2204 must be on steroids, no boost, just my guitar, and it has almost as much gain as my 4100 when the gain is on like 17.



I play my friends stock JMP2203 a lot and they have very little gain compared to the 900's ......your friends must be modded or some thing.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I play my friends stock JMP2203 a lot and they have very little gain compared to the 900's ......your friends must be modded or some thing.



I doubt it, I think my pickups are just really hot.
I don't imagine it'd be modded though, his dad hasn't even changed the tubes in there in the last 20 years XD

Edit: But it's amazing the volume difference between my 100watt JCM 900 and his 50watt JCM 800, on like 5 mine matches his on like 3 xD
I got his up to 4 and it was deafening.


----------



## xrlnt6

it finally arrived i have my slx woo hoo
i'm suprised how scooped it sounds with the mids at 5-6 which i love as i don't need to scoop the mids out completly, awesome


----------



## xrlnt6

anyone here who has a slx with 5881 tubes and plays drop tuned metal what brand tubes are you using? power and preamp.
also what preamp tubes give the most gain whilst still being smooth and brutal?


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Jesstaa

xrlnt6 said:


> it finally arrived i have my slx woo hoo
> i'm suprised how scooped it sounds with the mids at 5-6 which i love as i don't need to scoop the mids out completly, awesome



Eugh, no mids = no win.
I don't have enough mids


----------



## Codyjohns

xrlnt6 said:


> it finally arrived i have my slx woo hoo
> i'm suprised how scooped it sounds with the mids at 5-6 which i love as i don't need to scoop the mids out completly, awesome



Congrats Bro..........I want a SL-X badly.....nice score.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Eugh, no mids = no win.
> I don't have enough mids



If you play in a band no mids = lost in mix.........you are right I can't get enough mids half the time .....all my amp the mids is dimed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> Eugh, no mids = no win.
> I don't have enough mids



Want me to loan You some? 2204 has a LOT on tap.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

TwinACStacks said:


> Want me to loan You some? 2204 has a LOT on tap.
> 
> TWIN



I knoww, my mates 2204 has just a tonne of mids, and just the right kind, not too mushy, but still very middy, my mids are usually around 8 - 10, but on the 2204 they were on like 5 or 6


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> If you play in a band no mids = lost in mix.........you are right I can't get enough mids half the time .....all my amp the mids is dimed.




Play with the Prescence. On mine I get more highs and bottom if I turn it up.
So try turning it down.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Want me to loan You some? 2204 has a LOT on tap.
> 
> TWIN



I use my friends 1979 JMP2203 .......that amp head is fucking amazing........I would love to take yours for a spin.


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> Play with the Prescence. On mine I get more highs and bottom if I turn it up.
> So try turning it down.



That it ....you have to crank the volume and it amazing sounding.....when cranked I have the pres. at 0 or 1 or 2 and it warms up beautifully.


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys. off to work. be back this afternoon


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys. off to work. be back this afternoon



Have a good one Bro.


----------



## mike mike

xrlnt6 said:


> anyone here who has a slx with 5881 tubes and plays drop tuned metal what brand tubes are you using? power and preamp.
> also what preamp tubes give the most gain whilst still being smooth and brutal?



Ruby 6L6gcmstr are cheap and probably rebrands, but sound very good because all I play is drop tuned metal with a little prog here and there. For pre's, JJ ECC83s all the way


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Ruby 6L6gcmstr are cheap and probably rebrands, but sound very good because all I play is drop tuned metal with a little prog here and there. For pre's, JJ ECC83s all the way



Yah the 900 series amps really love those JJ ECC83s in then......they are a warm with lots of gain....great preamp tube for most Marshall's.


----------



## Jasper.

With my JCM900 and ibanez with Dp100 in the bridgeposition i can get the exact sound of the first iron maiden album. When i get my Shuire Sm57 i will make some soundclips.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> With my JCM900 and ibanez with Dp100 in the bridgeposition i can get the exact sound of the first iron maiden album. When i get my Shuire Sm57 i will make some soundclips.



 Awesome Bro......look forward to hearing your sound.


----------



## mike mike

Jasper. said:


> With my JCM900 and ibanez with Dp100 in the bridgeposition i can get the exact sound of the first iron maiden album. When i get my Shuire Sm57 i will make some soundclips.



hey go to the link on the bottom of my signature and click marshall test, and i play some maiden riffs. its sounds damn close!

whats up guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike ...what's up Bro???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ...what's up Bro???



just got back from wrestling practice and am playing a little. how about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> just got back from wrestling practice and am playing a little. how about you?



I put the Tone Zone pickup in my Washburn but I can't try it out ......no gear at home.......I tested the wiring with my daughter little amp.


----------



## Jasper.

mike mike said:


> hey go to the link on the bottom of my signature and click marshall test, and i play some maiden riffs. its sounds damn close!
> 
> whats up guys!



Nice tone mike! I think it's a bit thicker than my tone. I can't wait to get a decent micophone. But i am waiting for a nice deal.


----------



## mike mike

nice RT! wait, you have 3 900s, and none at home? 

and nice jasper! i got mine for 100 USD


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice RT! wait, you have 3 900s, and none at home?
> 
> and nice jasper! i got mine for 100 USD



My MKIII and 93 DR is at my band 500 Horse rehearsal spot......my moded DR is at my other band Surface Tension rehearsal spot.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> My MKIII and 93 DR is at my band 500 Horse rehearsal spot......my moded DR is at my other band Surface Tension rehearsal spot.



lol. how many cabs do you have? like good cabs?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> lol. how many cabs do you have? like good cabs?



I have 3 cabs ...they are in my sig........I use the G12-65's with my modded DR and what a sound it make .......my favorite tone out of all.  one is a Peavey valve king cab with 100w speakers.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I have 3 cabs ...they are in my sig........I use the G12-65's with my modded DR and what a sound it make .......my favorite tone out of all.  one is a Peavey valve king cab with 100w speakers.



what kind of 100 watt speakers?

and holy shit i dialed the gain sensitivity back to 15 and im getting a sweet metal tone. its a little thinner with more note seperation which is exactly what i want!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> what kind of 100 watt speakers?
> 
> and holy shit i dialed the gain sensitivity back to 15 and im getting a sweet metal tone. its a little thinner with more note seperation which is exactly what i want!!!



They are ValveKing 100w speakers.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> They are ValveKing 100w speakers.



do they sound good?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> do they sound good?



Not bad ....I run it with my JCM900 cab and it sounds pretty cool together.


----------



## Jesstaa

xrlnt6 said:


> anyone here who has a slx with 5881 tubes and plays drop tuned metal what brand tubes are you using? power and preamp.
> also what preamp tubes give the most gain whilst still being smooth and brutal?



In my DR I use TAD 6L6 black plates. Soon as I got them in my amp had this whole new kick to it.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> In my DR I use TAD 6L6 black plates. Soon as I got them in my amp had this whole new kick to it.



those are nos how did you get those?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> In my DR I use TAD 6L6 black plates. Soon as I got them in my amp had this whole new kick to it.



They do sound really good in your amp .....judging by the clips you posted.


----------



## mike mike

i swear guys, this is their old album so its not the best, but that sounds like an SL-X. it has to be one![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_3jJG_oGSs&feature=related]YouTube - Necrophagist: Culinary Hyperversity[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i swear guys, this is their old album so its not the best, but that sounds like an SL-X. it has to be one!YouTube - Necrophagist: Culinary Hyperversity



I'm not shore if it is in that recording but the SL-X can nail that tone no problem.


----------



## TwinACStacks

When is SOMEBODY on this thread going to post music by a Group anybody has ever heard of, or are you ALL Fucking Ghouls....

Hail Mary full of grace....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> When is SOMEBODY on this thread going to post music by a Group anybody has ever heard of, or are you ALL Fucking Ghouls....
> 
> Hail Mary full of grace....
> 
> 
> TWIN



This ones for you Bro. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtVKz0rv4cg]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same (NY 1973)[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

DUDES! i walked out of the shop to this!!!
















and NO! those aren't stars! it's SNOWING FINALLY! WOOHOO!


----------



## Codyjohns

Got no snow here....but it coming soon......no escaping it.


----------



## neal48

I like to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving, for those who celebrate it, and peace joy and love, for those that don't


----------



## tonefreak

why wouldn't anyone celebrate thanksgiving!!! i don't care where you're from, or what you beleive, it's a great excuse to eat LOTS of good food and take a nap while the Detroit Lions play football!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi guys



Hey LH TF Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT



Hows the amp head??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hows the amp head??



I got to play it a lil bit. Im getting ready for the family to come over tomorrow and my oldest girl came home for the holiday. Love the amp but my kids come first.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I got to play it a lil bit. Im getting ready for the family to come over tomorrow and my oldest girl came home for the holiday. Love the amp but my kids come first.



I hear yah ....I'm putting my daughter to bed right now.....talk to you in a bit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I hear yah ....I'm putting my daughter to bed right now.....talk to you in a bit.



Good luck.


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> while the Detroit Lions play football!



Is THAT what you call what they do? You are joking, right?


----------



## drriff

I've seen football played - they aren't doing it right.


----------



## tonefreak

drriff said:


> Is THAT what you call what they do? You are joking, right?




this is true. lol





this is also why they always play on thanksgiving. it's so the team can get some tv viewership. cuase when else then thanksgiving does ANYBODY actually watch the Lions run around on the feild?


----------



## tonefreak

if this is the case, then at one time or another Brett Favre knew how to play football.



but he got sacked one time to many last year, and completely forgot how.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good luck.



She fell asleep fast tonight.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She fell asleep fast tonight.



I remember those days. Now the youngest can stay up later than I can.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I remember those days. Now the youngest can stay up later than I can.



LH I just found out some guy wants to buy my MKIII ....I told him to make a offer.......I'm just waiting to see.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night guys



Cheer's TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> LH I just found out some guy wants to buy my MKIII ....I told him to make a offer.......I'm just waiting to see.



Is there a magic number?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is there a magic number?



Their is a JCM800 1959 FS.......800.00 would bring it home. Their is a JCM800 2205 for 800.00 as well that would look nice sitting on top of my cab.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys! i just got back from the first major varsity wrestling tournament of the season. i placed 2nd


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Codyjohns

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## TwinACStacks

Happy Thanksgiving.

Take it easy On those LIONS, it's embarrassing enough to live Near DETROIT.

But we DO have the RED WINGS!!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> But we DO have the RED WINGS!!!!!
> 
> TWIN



If you wash your face afterwards no one will know.


----------



## mike mike

What do Canadians do on thanksgiving?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> What do Canadians do on thanksgiving?



Drink beer, eh


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Drink beer, eh


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Drink beer, eh



x100000......love my beer.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> x100000......love my beer.



but in all seriousness, do many of you guys observe the holiday? or get the day off, or is it just another day?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Doesnt Canada have their own version of Thanksgiving. Just a few weeks earlier?


----------



## Codyjohns

We had Thanksgiving on Oct. 11 of this year already.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> We had Thanksgiving on Oct. 11 of this year already.



Is it the same concept as our Thanksgiving?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Some holiday music. The ending is really cool. Tell me what you think.

Santa Badger!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Some holiday music. The ending is really cool. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Santa Badger!




 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is it the same concept as our Thanksgiving?



I think it is  .......it's a holiday.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Some holiday music. The ending is really cool. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Santa Badger!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


>



Dont give the ending away.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dont give the ending away.



You got me on that one.


----------



## mike mike

What's everyone thankful for?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> What's everyone thankful for?



My family. I have much in my life that is good. I am both thankful and blessed.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> What's everyone thankful for?



I'm thankful for my wife and two daughters.


----------



## mike mike

You guys are so sweet. We are all blessed. I am thankful for family as well.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!

we'll i'm thankful first for my freedom, then my family (yes, sometimes i'm even thankful for my sister... ... those times are few and far between.)


and for ROCK 'N F'N ROLL!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!
> 
> we'll i'm thankful first for my freedom, then my family (yes, sometimes i'm even thankful for my sister... ... those times are few and far between.)
> 
> 
> and for ROCK 'N F'N ROLL!



Happy Thanksgiving TF


----------



## tonefreak

you too RT!


DUDES! 99 PAGES IN HERE!


----------



## tonefreak

and


----------



## tonefreak

almost


----------



## tonefreak

3000


----------



## tonefreak

posts


----------



## Codyjohns

Thank


----------



## Codyjohns

You


----------



## Codyjohns

TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats RT on 100 pages


----------



## tonefreak

lol


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats RT on 100 pages



Thanks Bro.


----------



## mike mike

could this be the first post of page 100?


----------



## mike mike

or could THIS be the first post of page 100?


----------



## mike mike

no, i think THIS will be the first post of page 100?


----------



## mike mike

FUCK! i give up


----------



## Jesstaa

Poor mike.


----------



## Jesstaa

This will be though.


----------



## Jesstaa

Oh man... I was deceived 

WAIT
NO I WASN'T 

Spamming <3


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Oh man... I was deceived
> 
> WAIT
> NO I WASN'T
> 
> Spamming <3



I hate you!!!  jk I love ya jesstaa. I'm gettin some really good bud in a few days


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> I hate you!!!  jk I love ya jesstaa. I'm gettin some really good bud in a few days



Man I want some.
My dealer stopped dealing recently, so I got nothing 
But hopefully soon I'll be going round to a mates place who lives a few hours away and having a brutal black metal jam and smoking some fine bud.



I really miss the constant supply I used to have


----------



## Jesstaa

Fuck.
so now I have a dead tube.
Didn't notice it until before when my dog knocked my half made guitar case onto my guitar, which hit my amp slightly off the side of my cab, when I picked it up I noticed the outer pair of tubes weren't glowing blue, then noticed the valve fail light was glowing.
This is shit, the tubes cost like $200 cause of ridiculous shipping and I didn't even buy them that long ago... And I still haven't had the original problem with my amp fixed.
Good news (I guess) is it's definitely isolated to the tubes, cause I swapped one of the tubes around to the inside pair, and then it was them that blew the fuse rather than the outside pair.

But I'm not sure how long this has been happening for, could it have damaged anything? I noticed my amp has seemed a little quieter recently...


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> What's everyone thankful for?



I'm thankful for all the Blessings GOD has bestowed in my life, My beautiful wife and daughters, Our good health and happiness. I'm thankful to have a great bunch of Friends on this forum and I'm thankful to have a JCM800 2204 'CAUSE THEY FUCKING ROCK!!!!

Amen.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm thankful for all the Blessings GOD has bestowed in my life, My beautiful wife and daughters, Our good health and happiness. I'm thankful to have a great bunch of Friends on this forum and I'm thankful to have a JCM800 2204 'CAUSE THEY FUCKING ROCK!!!!
> 
> Amen.
> 
> TWIN



Well said Twin. But you would be even more thankful if you had a 6100!


----------



## mike mike

morning neal and richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike Mike


----------



## mike mike

how ya doing? im about to play 2 hours of dodge ball with the rest of the varsity wrestling line up for celebration in a half hour.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im good. Thx for asking. Dodge ball is a blast. Have fun


----------



## Codyjohns

Well I just got back from my needles in my back.......fuck they hurt.


----------



## mike mike

bummer bro. i hope you feel better very soon!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> bummer bro. i hope you feel better very soon!!



Thanks Mike ......I'm feeling a little better now that the needles are finished.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Sorry to hear that RT. Time to get the guitar out and play some angry shit!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry to hear that RT. Time to get the guitar out and play some angry shit!



Thanks Bro..........I have a band practice tonight .....hopefully I can let it rip.


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> Fuck.
> so now I have a dead tube.
> Didn't notice it until before when my dog knocked my half made guitar case onto my guitar, which hit my amp slightly off the side of my cab, when I picked it up I noticed the outer pair of tubes weren't glowing blue, then noticed the valve fail light was glowing.
> This is shit, the tubes cost like $200 cause of ridiculous shipping and I didn't even buy them that long ago... And I still haven't had the original problem with my amp fixed.
> Good news (I guess) is it's definitely isolated to the tubes, cause I swapped one of the tubes around to the inside pair, and then it was them that blew the fuse rather than the outside pair.
> 
> But I'm not sure how long this has been happening for, could it have damaged anything? I noticed my amp has seemed a little quieter recently...



Essentially the 100W 900's (with their valve-fail-safe-thingymabob) have two HT fuses, so if something goes wrong and blows the fuse, the other pair of power valves can keep going, similar to running the amp with a pair pulled. It's designed to be used as a failsafe, in case, for example, you're in the middle of a gig and a tube shorts, you can finish playing. It's technically an impedance mismatch if they're not getting plate voltage, but I'm not sure what all the little fail system has in place, but I wouldn't keep running it like this. If you can't get tubes, make it a pseudo-50W and pull the pair of tubes causing trouble, and set the impedance to half of your load.

As for how it stays running (if it even does) on the 50W models, I've no clue, I'll have to look at the schem. Mine's not blown any tubes [yet].

Oh, and kick the dog a couple times for me if he scratched your guitar, etc


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys are the Marshall dual reverb foot switches high quality? I want one for my peavey because I'm borrowing a peavey switch right now and it's a total piece of shit, and it has no lights. And the one button Marshall switch I have for my 900 is damn nice.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Essentially the 100W 900's (with their valve-fail-safe-thingymabob) have two HT fuses, so if something goes wrong and blows the fuse, the other pair of power valves can keep going, similar to running the amp with a pair pulled. It's designed to be used as a failsafe, in case, for example, you're in the middle of a gig and a tube shorts, you can finish playing. It's technically an impedance mismatch if they're not getting plate voltage, but I'm not sure what all the little fail system has in place, but I wouldn't keep running it like this. If you can't get tubes, make it a pseudo-50W and pull the pair of tubes causing trouble, and set the impedance to half of your load.
> 
> As for how it stays running (if it even does) on the 50W models, I've no clue, I'll have to look at the schem. Mine's not blown any tubes [yet].
> 
> Oh, and kick the dog a couple times for me if he scratched your guitar, etc



Thats what I really dig about MM, he is one smart lil fuck. Good job dude!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats what I really dig about MM, he is one smart lil fuck. Good job dude!



I agree 100%...Matt is awesome.


----------



## MM54

Wow, thanks guys, I'm honored 

Oddly enough I came in here to ask a quick question - I'm restringing my LP right now, and there are marks in the frets in a couple spots from the windings of my strings (fittingly enough, mainly where I bend lower notes). Is this a major issue/what can I do about it?

Thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Wow, thanks guys, I'm honored
> 
> Oddly enough I came in here to ask a quick question - I'm restringing my LP right now, and there are marks in the frets in a couple spots from the windings of my strings (fittingly enough, mainly where I bend lower notes). Is this a major issue/what can I do about it?
> 
> Thanks



Fret wear is normal .....what brand of strings do you use?.....some brands wear less then others....you might need a truss adjustment.


----------



## MM54

Ernie Ball, but I only have one set left. I'm still cleaning the guitar, I'm thinking of trying out this pack of D'addarios I have sitting around here somewhere.

While I'm at it, what about the faint white lines in the wood of the fretboard? This guitar's gotten a lot more use than any of my other ones so I'm noticing these things that never showed up before


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Ernie Ball, but I only have one set left. I'm still cleaning the guitar, I'm thinking of trying out this pack of D'addarios I have sitting around here somewhere.
> 
> While I'm at it, what about the faint white lines in the wood of the fretboard? This guitar's gotten a lot more use than any of my other ones so I'm noticing these things that never showed up before



D'addarios are better for less fret wear IMO.....it sounds like you need a truss adjustment as well.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

i'm friggen tired.... walked about 10 miles in the freezing cold and wind, carrying a loaded gun wearing 40 pounds of gear hunting today...



but we should be leaving grandma's in an hour, so I should have time to crank up the DSL for a while.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> i'm friggen tired.... walked about 10 miles in the freezing cold and wind, carrying a loaded gun wearing 40 pounds of gear hunting today...
> 
> 
> 
> but we should be leaving grandma's in an hour, so I should have time to crank up the DSL for a while.



Hey TF......stay warm Bro.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> D'addarios are better for less fret wear IMO.....it sounds like you need a truss adjustment as well.



Once I get it strung up (I'll try the D's) and settled in I plan on adjusting the truss rod, it's a little out.

I'm still perplexed with the white lines in the woodgrain... I remember them being there on my Cort, but oiling the fretboard took them out then, it's not doing that now.


----------



## Codyjohns

Off to band practice I go.


----------



## jensbrix

Wee, send a demo to a band today that contacted me, they liked the tone of my DR  !


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Im almost home from jamming with my long time beat friend who lives20 minutes from me. We don't get to jam that often, so it was awesome. No metal tho. He is a blues man. He has this wierd vintage 60's amp called a sano supersonic that has three wierd power tubes, idk how many pre's, 1x15 and 1x8 speakers, and it's a NMV. But I cranked it to ten and that thing had a ton of gain(it's relative) but it was crazy. You could almost play metal on it. And blues it was awesome.


----------



## Roadburn

MM54 said:


> Wow, thanks guys, I'm honored
> 
> Oddly enough I came in here to ask a quick question - I'm restringing my LP right now, and there are marks in the frets in a couple spots from the windings of my strings (fittingly enough, mainly where I bend lower notes). Is this a major issue/what can I do about it?
> 
> Thanks



You can always try flatwound strings if you are really concerned.
They sound warmer, less agressive though.
D'Addario has a couple different sets.

I used to play 0.013-0.056 Flatwound
Very pleasant to the hands. A couple of $/€ more expensive then regulars.


----------



## xrlnt6

anyone want to share there settings on there amps?


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqjtz3rEPG0]YouTube - A shock in the nuts!![/ame]


----------



## Strateuphoria

Roadburn said:


> You can always try flatwound strings if you are really concerned.
> They sound warmer, less agressive though.
> D'Addario has a couple different sets.
> 
> I used to play 0.013-0.056 Flatwound
> Very pleasant to the hands. A couple of $/€ more expensive then regulars.



mask the wood up with some tape, and buff it up the frets with fine steelwool


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning all


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning all



Morning LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard!


----------



## MM54

Strateuphoria said:


> mask the wood up with some tape, and buff it up the frets with fine steelwool



That makes sense, if it gets much worse I may do that next time I restring. I have a bunch of #0000 steel wool in my shop


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. What are your guy's favourite volumes on your amps? I want to try a few different volumes for recording to see what the best one is for my music.


----------



## tonefreak

loud


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I agree with TF. But when I am being "considerate" Ill put it on 4


----------



## Jesstaa

New bass day    














I can only really describe playing this, as a red hot knife through warm butter, so easy, the neck on this has impressed me more than any of Ibanez's normal guitars... Maybe they should stick to making basses xD


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> New bass day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only really describe playing this, as a red hot knife through warm butter, so easy, the neck on this has impressed me more than any of Ibanez's normal guitars... Maybe they should stick to making basses xD



Very nice! I hope you enjoy it. Girls dont go for bass players so youll have plenty of time to play.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice! I hope you enjoy it. Girls dont go for bass players so youll have plenty of time to play.



lol



nice bass!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I agree with TF. But when I am being "considerate" Ill put it on 4





tonefreak said:


> loud



ok but like specific volumes? like a sweet spot? i want like perfect recording on this.


----------



## Jesstaa

Well I'll keep this around for good measure.


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice! I hope you enjoy it. Girls dont go for bass players so youll have plenty of time to play.



Very nice Jess!


And never mind LH, our bass player got more action than the rest of the guys in our band! He was prettier than the rest of us too though.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Well I'll keep this around for good measure.



Good thinking


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ok but like specific volumes? like a sweet spot? i want like perfect recording on this.



If its a 900 try unplugging it.



























You know I had to say it


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> If its a 900 try unplugging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I had to say it


----------



## mike mike

lol. man i just lost the pick i have been using exclusively for over a year


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> lol. man i just lost the pick i have been using exclusively for over a year



Damn.

Once I had a pick that I found (literally) that I really liked, there were no markings on it or anything; it was the perfect thickness and stuff. One day I was playing, it slipped out of my hand, and went down the heating duct. I've never found a pick as perfect as that one was 

(I currently use Dunlop .88's, they're damn close)


----------



## tonefreak

dontcha hate that? I had a black medium Levy's pick that i used almost exclusively for 2 years.


i lost that somewhere. probably a gig. after that I switched to the Dunlop Gator grips, and then Tortex.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

For all of you who lost your "perfect pick"..............



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAdLruOIKmA]YouTube - Drill Sergeant Therapist[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

that sucks bros. i use Dunlop Ultex sharp 1.14's
this one was so used it basically had beveled edges from so much play. fast leadsare soo much harder with out it

LOL Richard


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> For all of you who lost your "perfect pick"..............
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Drill Sergeant Therapist





i LOVE that commercial... every time it comes on i have to laugh.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i LOVE that commercial... every time it comes on i have to laugh.



It is a classic


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> For all of you who lost your "perfect pick"..............
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Drill Sergeant Therapist





'MAYBE WE CAN CHUG ON OVER TO MAMBY PAMBY LAND WHERE WE CAN FIND SOME SELF CONFIDENCE FOR YOU YA JACKWAGON...


Tissue?




*crybaby...*


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> New bass day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only really describe playing this, as a red hot knife through warm butter, so easy, the neck on this has impressed me more than any of Ibanez's normal guitars... Maybe they should stick to making basses xD



I'd have to take that back to the seller, it's MISSING 2 Strings for Chrissake!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!

off ta church, and then I'm going skiing!


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Twin and TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hi michael


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## mike mike

hey richard, michael, and tone freak


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hello mr. mike


----------



## mike mike

hi richard. how are you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hi richard. how are you?



Good. Thanks. And you?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good. Thanks. And you?



Decent. Just got out of church and going to go out to breakfast then go back home and all the way 3 hours away to take my sister to the airport. Waste of a day.


----------



## Jesstaa

How on earth can you drag yourselves out of bed on a sunday morning to go to church o.0


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> How on earth can you drag yourselves out of bed on a sunday morning to go to church o.0



That's easy: Parents


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> That's easy: Parents




yup...

although our church is pretty fun. we have a lot of 'comedians'

they passed a sign up sheet looking for people to clear the sidewalks, december january and march were taken, so they needed somebody for february...

and one guy goes, 'i'll take june again this year...'


yeah... there's a lot of snow here to clear in june...


----------



## mike mike

lol. we have stiff and stuffy catholic church :/


----------



## tonefreak

ack... catholic and lutheran churches... pain in the butt. 


the only thing them churches got going for them is the 10 minute sermons.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ack... catholic and lutheran churches... pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> the only thing them churches got going for them is the 10 minute sermons.



Not even haha. But yeah Protestant churches have like 2 hour + services it's ridiculous.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lol. we have stiff catholic church :/



Thats been well documented


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I had the JVM going tonight. What a monster!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I had the JVM going tonight. What a monster!



It just is isn't it? What's your favourite channel and what do you like about it? I am very jealous of you


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> It just is isn't it? What's your favourite channel and what do you like about it? I am very jealous of you



I am still learning the JVM. I had to actually read the manual. The clean channel is very good. Not as good as the clean on the 6100. The JVM clean is a bit darker. I put a TAD 7025 low noise in the v1 just like in my 6100. Tonight I played the crunch channel orange mode. This in the manual is called the 2203 tone. It is wicked! Not crazy about the reverb. Im not use to using reverb. But the foot switch controlled master volume is like putting the channel on steroids when you need it. I had the channel volume and the gain dimed. I had the master at 12 o"clock. FUCKING loud! Dripping with tons of gain.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am still learning the JVM. I had to actually read the manual. The clean channel is very good. Not as good as the clean on the 6100. The JVM clean is a bit darker. I put a TAD 7025 low noise in the v1 just like in my 6100. Tonight I played the crunch channel orange mode. This in the manual is called the 2203 tone. It is wicked! Not crazy about the reverb. Im not use to using reverb. But the foot switch controlled master volume is like putting the channel on steroids when you need it. I had the channel volume and the gain dimed. I had the master at 12 o"clock. FCKING loud! Dripping with tons of gain.



Haha nice. The channel volume and master volume is an awesome feature that that amp has.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am still learning the JVM. I had to actually read the manual. The clean channel is very good. Not as good as the clean on the 6100. The JVM clean is a bit darker. I put a TAD 7025 low noise in the v1 just like in my 6100. Tonight I played the crunch channel orange mode. This in the manual is called the 2203 tone. It is wicked! Not crazy about the reverb. Im not use to using reverb. But the foot switch controlled master volume is like putting the channel on steroids when you need it. I had the channel volume and the gain dimed. I had the master at 12 o"clock. FCKING loud! Dripping with tons of gain.



Haha nice. The channel volume and master volume is an awesome feature that that amp has. What kind of music do you play?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up I'm a new proud owner of a 900 SL-X I just picked up. Before I got it I read up on some things in the forum which were very helpful; so as my first post here I'd like to say thanks to all of you here and to Marshall for making killer amps!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Haha nice. The channel volume and master volume is an awesome feature that that amp has. What kind of music do you play?



Hard rock. I listen to GnR and stuff like that. Mainly I play my own stuff.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up I'm a new proud owner of a 900 SL-X I just picked up. Before I got it I read up on some things in the forum which were very helpful; so as my first post here I'd like to say thanks to all of you here and to Marshall for making killer amps!!!



Welcome aboard Steve.


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks, just to grab some input, I'm currently doing some cab-shopping. I really don't have a huge budget, so realisticly how dependent on the cab is the 900. Like if i were to go a cheaper route would it drastically hurt my tone? or is it worth the extra say $200 on a nice cab (a 1960 or equivalent is about the best I can do ATM)


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, just to grab some input, I'm currently doing some cab-shopping. I really don't have a huge budget, so realisticly how dependent on the cab is the 900. Like if i were to go a cheaper route would it drastically hurt my tone? or is it worth the extra say $200 on a nice cab (a 1960 or equivalent is about the best I can do ATM)



Depending on what music you play(I'm guessing death metal) I'd go for a MF400 cab. You can pick one of those up used for about 600


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Depending on what music you play(I'm guessing death metal) I'd go for a MF400 cab. You can pick one of those up used for about 600



Thanks for the rply.
Actually I used to play a lot of heavy metal (myspace.com/infermentium) 
Currently I'm just playing hard rock/hard blues. I used to have the Mode Four halfstack I sold it when the band split. I really am thinking about going 2x12 and was checking out the MC series. anyone have thoughts on those (paired with my slx) but the cab doesn't HAVE to be marshall I would like it to be though...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, just to grab some input, I'm currently doing some cab-shopping. I really don't have a huge budget, so realisticly how dependent on the cab is the 900. Like if i were to go a cheaper route would it drastically hurt my tone? or is it worth the extra say $200 on a nice cab (a 1960 or equivalent is about the best I can do ATM)



If you use some patience you can get a 1960 for cheap. I picked mine up (like new) for $240


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks for the rply.
> Actually I used to play a lot of heavy metal (myspace.com/infermentium)
> Currently I'm just playing hard rock/hard blues. I used to have the Mode Four halfstack I sold it when the band split. I really am thinking about going 2x12 and was checking out the MC series. anyone have thoughts on those (paired with my slx) but the cab doesn't HAVE to be marshall I would like it to be though...



Wher are you from? In my area, used 1960's are all over craigs list for extremely cheap


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you use some patience you can get a 1960 for cheap. I picked mine up (like new) for $240



Thanks, yeah I see them around for around $300. I've never had a 1960, are they really what they are made out to be? you would think if they were amazing they would have a higher price...not that I'm complaining lol

On the subject of the 2x12, any recommendations?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Wher are you from? In my area, used 1960's are all over craigs list for extremely cheap



Cincinnati. I know they're cheap I was just wondering if there was something recommended real cheap just so I can start gigging jamming until I can get one, trust me it blows having a new head with no cab


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, yeah I see them around for around $300. I've never had a 1960, are they really what they are made out to be? you would think if they were amazing they would have a higher price...not that I'm complaining lol
> 
> On the subject of the 2x12, any recommendations?



On the hype, no. They are just a standard in the cab world. I don't prefer them, but that's not to say they are not quite good. There are better cabs out there, but for the money there ain't nothin better. 

And for 2x12's, the Marshall 1936 JVM extension one is said to be very nice.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> On the hype, no. They are just a standard in the cab world. I don't prefer them, but that's not to say they are not quite good. There are better cabs out there, but for the money there ain't nothin better.
> 
> And for 2x12's, the Marshall 1936 JVM extension one is said to be very nice.



the 1936 run the 75's like the 1960.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Cincinnati. I know they're cheap I was just wondering if there was something recommended real cheap just so I can start gigging jamming until I can get one, trust me it blows having a new head with no cab



Oh shit man I know what you mean. And welcome. I used to live in Ohio nd frequently go back there. Btw I am very jealous of your amp 

And Richard someone told me thatthe newer ones are built better with Baltic birch. Both cabs are great


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, yeah I see them around for around $300. I've never had a 1960, are they really what they are made out to be? you would think if they were amazing they would have a higher price...not that I'm complaining lol
> 
> On the subject of the 2x12, any recommendations?



They are very good. But it depends on what you are after too. I like the 75's. I hate the 30's. But its the other way around for some people. The 1960's new where in the $900 range but have come down drastically.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Oh shit man I know what you mean. And welcome. I used to live in Ohio nd frequently go back there. Btw I am very jealous of your amp
> 
> And Richard someone told me thatthe newer ones are built better with Baltic birch. Both cabs are great



Hey man thanks, yeah I used it jammin with some guys last week I was blown away, a lot of people try to tell you like 'that amp sucks' or 'if it's not a 2203 it's not a marshall' or whatever but I was really impressed with it. and I really don't have much in it at all.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> They are very good. But it depends on what you are after too. I like the 75's. I hate the 30's. But its the other way around for some people. The 1960's new where in the $900 range but have come down drastically.


Thanks. Man you guys are awesome lol... yeah I've always used 30s because they are always in what I get...I'm wanting to try something new really like maybe Cele Blues or golds maybe. but we'll see thanks for the help


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey man thanks, yeah I used it jammin with some guys last week I was blown away, a lot of people try to tell you like 'that amp sucks' or 'if it's not a 2203 it's not a marshall' or whatever but I was really impressed with it. and I really don't have much in it at all.



Lets hope Twin doesnt read this.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks. Man you guys are awesome lol... yeah I've always used 30s because they are always in what I get...I'm wanting to try something new really like maybe Cele Blues or golds maybe. but we'll see thanks for the help



Anytime. Thats what the brotherhood is all about


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Lets hope Twin doesnt read this.




oh lord. Twin would have a heart attack


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> oh lord. Twin would have a heart attack


----------



## Steve0525

lol I dont understand...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> lol I dont understand...



Twin is the resident prankster. Great guy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> And Richard someone told me thatthe newer ones are built better with Baltic birch. Both cabs are great



I dont know if this is true. But B 52 made a 4x12 loaded with the 75's and that cab is made of Baltic birch

EDIT: I dont know if the 1936 is baltic birch. I do know B 52 made a cab with Celestions in it and is made of baltic birch


----------



## mike mike

if you don't know who he is and you plan on being a regular on here, you will find out soon enough haha.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont know if this is true. But B 52 made a 4x12 loaded with the 75's and that cab is made of Baltic birch



B52 made a $600 cab with V30's a few years ago to. they occasionally have decent stuff i guess. besides, i don't know that much on the 1960. i know that people tour with them just fine. i've also heard horror stories about them being prone to damage and breakage in thin wood. they sound good. isn't that what matters? i really liked the ones i've played.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> B52 made a $600 cab with V30's a few years ago to. they occasionally have decent stuff i guess. besides, i don't know that much on the 1960. i know that people tour with them just fine. i've also heard horror stories about them being prone to damage and breakage in thin wood. they sound good. isn't that what matters? i really liked the ones i've played.



I thought is was 75's? I may be wrong


----------



## longfxukxnhair

You are correct Mike. They had 30's in them


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I thought is was 75's? I may be wrong



it was V30's. because last year i was looking at one of those, or an egnater tourmaster cab. because they were the same price and spec. maybe we have different versions we are talking about.

and i just remembered, today is the day i got my marshall Mkiii and MF400 cab, exactly 1 year ago(idk why i remembered it was the 28th haha)


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning all Marshall Bro's.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Brother Neal.


----------



## mike mike

hey RT. good to see you. hows that knee?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT. good to see you. hows that knee?



Morning Mike .........my knee is getting better slowly.


----------



## mike mike

happy to hear that!


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!

this weekend we have 2 big concerts, so last night at practice we practiced the way we're gonna play... the DSL ROARED. it was so awesome...


----------



## Bobb

It's the beginning of another day. Crank them 900s to 20!!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Actually Most of the Higher-end B-52 Cabs as well as Vox are made of Baltic Birch and are quite good Cabs. I mean a cab is pretty much a cab except for the Material used in it's construction.

Welcome to the Forum Steve0525. That being Said:

_YOU WERE UN-IMPRESSED WITH AN 800 COMPARED TO A FRIGGING SLX?????_


Another Fucking Metalhead..... Go get some High Gain and jog off into namby-pamby land with the others.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Bobb said:


> It's the beginning of another day. Crank them 900s to 20!!!!



Well said Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up I'm a new proud owner of a 900 SL-X I just picked up. Before I got it I read up on some things in the forum which were very helpful; so as my first post here I'd like to say thanks to all of you here and to Marshall for making killer amps!!!



Congrats on a great amp head and welcome to the greatest forum on the web.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Actually Most of the Higher-end B-52 Cabs as well as Vox are made of Baltic Birch and are quite good Cabs. I mean a cab is pretty much a cab except for the Material used in it's construction.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum Steve0525. That being Said:
> 
> _YOU WERE UN-IMPRESSED WITH AN 800 COMPARED TO A FRIGGING SLX?????_
> 
> 
> Another Fucking Metalhead..... Go get some High Gain and jog off into namby-pamby land with the others.
> 
> TWIN



lol he doesn't play metal


----------



## Strateuphoria

Ibanez basses are the best, imo.
As for the chics, just let her sit on your bassamp and play her a song.


----------



## eljeffebrown

hey all, long time no talk to. had the fam out for a couple weeks, yippie!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> hey all, long time no talk to. had the fam out for a couple weeks, yippie!



It's good to hear from you Bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Yea, been hella busy! band, fam, hollerdays, ya know!  So, Looks like I'm taking over the vocal duties in my band........


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea, been hella busy! band, fam, hollerdays, ya know!  So, Looks like I'm taking over the vocal duties in my band........



What happened to your singer??


----------



## eljeffebrown

Voice, GONE, long story. he is going to be moving over to guitar if the band doesn't dissipate  we'll see.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Stooped tone!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX6o77C7w10]YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2[/ame]

FJA Mods is off the forkin charts! if I ever get a head he'll mod I'm sending it his way I swear!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Stooped tone!
> 
> YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2
> 
> FJA Mods is off the forkin charts! if I ever get a head he'll mod I'm sending it his way I swear!



That sounds fucking beautiful.


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Actually Most of the Higher-end B-52 Cabs as well as Vox are made of Baltic Birch and are quite good Cabs. I mean a cab is pretty much a cab except for the Material used in it's construction.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum Steve0525. That being Said:
> 
> _YOU WERE UN-IMPRESSED WITH AN 800 COMPARED TO A FRIGGING SLX?????_
> 
> 
> Another Fucking Metalhead..... Go get some High Gain and jog off into namby-pamby land with the others.
> 
> TWIN


I never once said I was unimpressed with the 800. I love the 800. I was just saying it's stupid how people say that's the "only" JCM. Nice to meet you twin, i've heard good things


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> I never once said I was unimpressed with the 800. I love the 800. I was just saying it's stupid how people say that's the "only" JCM. Nice to meet you twin, i've heard good things



Steve they all Lie. I'm a sweetheart. Watch out for those guys from the 6100 thread though, I think they are troublemakers......I heard they were in a gang.

Congrats on the SLX they are a Fine amp.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> lol he doesn't play metal



Thank God. I like Steve all ready.

What's the Glidepath on an SLX? I bet they go further then the 900 valvestate version....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve they all Lie. I'm a sweetheart. Watch out for those guys from the 6100 thread though, I think they are troublemakers......I heard they were in a gang.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve they all Lie. I'm a sweetheart. Watch out for those guys from the 6100 thread though, I think they are troublemakers......I heard they were in a gang.
> 
> TWIN



Consider the source this is coming from. Twin has 1891 post in the 6100 thread. 

Twin isnt just a member of that thread he sits at the round table.


----------



## tonefreak

twin, i think we should build a giant catapult, and launch 1 of every model of 900 at once and see which one glides furthest.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> twin, i think we should build a giant catapult, and launch 1 of every model of 900 at once and see which one glides furthest.



Not Twins style. He is more likely to build 21 catapults and load them with 21 amps. A sort of 21 amp salute! All the while making sure none of them hit his lawn.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

eljeffebrown said:


> Stooped tone!
> 
> YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2
> 
> FJA Mods is off the forkin charts! if I ever get a head he'll mod I'm sending it his way I swear!



Every mod I hear from this guy sounds fucking killer. Is he up in NoCal?


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Consider the source this is coming from. Twin has 1891 post in the 6100 thread.
> 
> Twin isnt just a member of that thread he sits at the round table.



 You see STEVE? I told you they were trouble....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You see STEVE? I told you they were trouble....
> 
> TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

To keep this thread 900 focused, here are some pics of my new SL-X Chassis


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> To keep this thread 900 focused, here are some pics of my new SL-X Chassis



Thanks for the pic's Steve.......Very cool.


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks, I thought it was pretty clean considering 1993, Drake trans, of course


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, I thought it was pretty clean considering 1993, Drake trans, of course



1993..... it must be EL34's.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> 1993..... it must be EL34's.



lol I would say 'I wish' it's a November 93 model, one of the first to get the 5881's. At first I was a little bummed. not because of the tone, just because I like the idea of having the more 'rare' one. But after playing it, I kinda dig the 81's. It's cool to have something a little different than everyone else. However, when it's time to re-tube I might try some 6L6GC's just for fun. I had to learn the hard way it doesn't matter if this guy or that guy uses EL34 or Groove Tubes or whatever, you gotta give everything an honest try, and you might be surprised. as I was with the 5881.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> lol I would say 'I wish' it's a November 93 model, one of the first to get the 5881's. At first I was a little bummed. not because of the tone, just because I like the idea of having the more 'rare' one. But after playing it, I kinda dig the 81's. It's cool to have something a little different than everyone else. However, when it's time to re-tube I might try some 6L6GC's just for fun. I had to learn the hard way it doesn't matter if this guy or that guy uses EL34 or Groove Tubes or whatever, you gotta give everything an honest try, and you might be surprised. as I was with the 5881.



I played a 6100 with 5881's in it ........I played hundreds of gigs with that head......loved the tubes.....last a long time as well.


----------



## Steve0525

Im starting the GAS for a 6100, something about it draws me in, I know nothing about it really. But I'm happy with what I got. I'm 'kinda' starting a new band I'll be jamming with them soon maybe I video some of the work the sl-x does just for fun


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Im starting the GAS for a 6100, something about it draws me in, I know nothing about it really. But I'm happy with what I got. I'm 'kinda' starting a new band I'll be jamming with them soon maybe I video some of the work the sl-x does just for fun



It wasnt until I got to this forum that I started GASsing for a 6100. I cant tell you how happy I am that I traded my Trip Rect for the 6100. I gave some value up since it was a straight trade but I got a amp that I use every feature on. And I cant say that for the Trip Rect.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. just got home from a killer day of cutting weight. i feel like total shit. i just ate my first meal of the day i miss my herbs



LPMarshall hack said:


> Every mod I hear from this guy sounds fucking killer. Is he up in NoCal?



he is in syracuse NY.


----------



## Steve0525

Howdy Mike. and yeah, LH, I see what you mean. I've givin up stuff that was worth more because It just wasn't for me at the time. Glad to see your happy. I'll check one out some day.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> It wasnt until I got to this forum that I started GASsing for a 6100. I cant tell you how happy I am that I traded my Trip Rect for the 6100. I gave some value up since it was a straight trade but I got a amp that I use every feature on. And I cant say that for the Trip Rect.



and the fact that the trip rec only does one sound: über compression metalcore.
the 6100 does a lot of different tones, and it does them well. the only use i see for a rec is if I was in a Black Dahlia Murder cover band.
this is the only tone it does well:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTr1d_S_Ak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTr1d_S_Ak[/ame]
and Hey steve how are you? same to you Richard?


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike


----------



## mike mike

hi tone freak. whats up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> and the fact that the trip rec only does one sound: über compression metalcore.
> the 6100 does a lot of different tones, and it does them well. the only use i see for a rec is if I was in a Black Dahlia Murder cover band
> 
> and Hey steve how are you? same to you Richard?



I really like the tone Nickleback got in their earlier stuff. I could never get it.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> hi tone freak. whats up?



not much. resting up for tomorrow. busy day. 2 practices with 2 bands, an actual physical 'class' i have to be at in the morning, plus normal school work...

listening to Ozzy!


----------



## Steve0525

nice, I heard over the mountain today and it completed me


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> nice, I heard over the mountain today and it completed me



Here's a video of me playing it a few years ago......one of the hardest solo I had to learn. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40LseKb-Vgk]YouTube - OZZY AND WHITESNAKE[/ame]


----------



## Steve0525

Guitar sounds good, the singer isn't the most fun to watch.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Guitar sounds good, the singer isn't the most fun to watch.



The guitar tone was shit that night .....I was using a Mesa.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The guitar tone was shit that night .....I was using a Mesa.



you can definitely tell. bro you tone wasn't compressed enough. you need to compress even more if you want to get the best tone according to mesa


----------



## Steve0525

I didn't really mean the tone I mean the playing.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I didn't really mean the tone I mean the playing.



Yah I got through the solo's but I wished I had my 900DR at the time.


----------



## eljeffebrown

LPMarshall hack said:


> Every mod I hear from this guy sounds fucking killer. Is he up in NoCal?



Located in Central Square, NY (just north of Syracuse)
Open 11am-6pm Mon-Fri by appointment only


----------



## eljeffebrown

RT, did you score that Laney?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

eljeffebrown said:


> Located in Central Square, NY (just north of Syracuse)
> Open 11am-6pm Mon-Fri by appointment only



Oh ok...thanks.


----------



## mike mike

you guys should all check out my favoritest band, Dissimulated.

RT is getting a Laney???


----------



## eljeffebrown

LPMarshall hack said:


> Oh ok...thanks.



to much info?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> RT, did you score that Laney?



I talked to the guy and tomorrow night I pick it up if all goes well.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> RT is getting a Laney???



Maybe. we'll see if he pulls the trigger.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sweet brother, did you try and talk him down?


----------



## Codyjohns

It's between two amps a 50w JCM900DR with EL34's or Laney AOR 100W.


----------



## eljeffebrown

I see your sig is missing one. what happened?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> I see your sig is missing one. what happened?



She sold.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm waiting for the guy to reply about the 50w JCM900dr.....he want's to sell it with the cab.......I just want the head .....I got 3 cab's already.


----------



## eljeffebrown

So..........whats it gonna be........The 4500 or the AOR? hmmmm decisions! 

The AOR is SO clean and it comes in a "live in" ATA, Are you kidding me?

Haven't seen the Marshall so'z I can't comment, but that AOR...............


----------



## Codyjohns

OK I just told the guy with the 50w DR 650.00......I'm waiting now for his answer.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> OK I just told the guy with the 50w DR 650.00......I'm waiting now for his answer.



How much did he want for the 1/2 stack?


----------



## Codyjohns

I wanted a 50w DR with EL34's and this is the first one I have seen in a long time.


----------



## mike mike

Dude an aor!!! Opeth tone!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> how much did he want for the 1/2 stack?



1,000.00


----------



## mike mike

AOR for sure bro


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> AOR for sure bro



That's what I'm thinking ......AOR comes with a road case as well. I can't pass it up......but I do love the 4500 with EL34's.


----------



## Codyjohns

Cheer's guys I'm out for the night.....I will let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That's what I'm thinking ......AOR comes with a road case as well. I can't pass it up......but I do love the 4500 with EL34's.



lol follow your heart. but Opeth uses AORs and they have awesome tone as im sure you know


----------



## Jesstaa

eljeffebrown said:


> Stooped tone!
> 
> YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2
> 
> FJA Mods is off the forkin charts! if I ever get a head he'll mod I'm sending it his way I swear!




I got into an argument with him on youtube once about the 900's, he said they were total sacks of shit, then he came to my profile and told me to get a fucking life.
Put me off his mods, as good as they sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> lol follow your heart. but Opeth uses AORs and they have awesome tone as im sure you know



I have to drive far for the Laney AOR ......right now it's Laney all the way. .......I will let you guys know tomorrow night when I get and take pic's.


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> lol follow your heart. but Opeth uses AORs and they have awesome tone as im sure you know



I definitely want an AOR now.
Their tone just blows my mind.
When I'm stoned at least 

Edit: Not that I'm gonna get one just for the Opeth thing, but they're damn cheap and I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Jasper.

Yesterday i got my shure sm57, made quickly some samples today. Don't know a lot about recording. hope you like the tone, and maybe some tips to record better? (or play better, i wasn't playing on my best but comments/tips are welcome)

SoundClick artist: jasperpost - page with MP3 music downloads

BTW, was the forum off for a while today?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Yesterday i got my shure sm57, made quickly some samples today. Don't know a lot about recording. hope you like the tone, and maybe some tips to record better? (or play better, i wasn't playing on my best but comments/tips are welcome)
> 
> SoundClick artist: jasperpost - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> BTW, was the forum off for a while today?



It sounds really good Bro......Yah I think the forum was down for a bit.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> It sounds really good Bro......Yah I think the forum was down for a bit.



Thanks RT!

With recordig some things i realised i was using a lot of gain. Normally i would turn the gain up to 12-16, with this recordings it is on 8 i think. Maybe some parts could use a little bit more gain.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Thanks RT!
> 
> With recordig some things i realised i was using a lot of gain. Normally i would turn the gain up to 12-16, with this recordings it is on 8 i think. Maybe some parts could use a little bit more gain.



Yah I think you could go with a little more gain in the XYZ tune.....Inside out.....I think that's the tune.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Yah I think you could go with a little more gain in the XYZ tune.....Inside out.....I think that's the tune.



Yup, inside out, nice tune.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys!


----------



## Jasper.

Hey MM54!






Bye, I'm off to bed...


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, ugh Long day at work.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

Just piddling around on the Craigslist looking for a vocalist lol, there's a '71 Super 100 on here hahaha


----------



## Codyjohns

I have to pickup my Laney in about a hour.......looking forward to playing it tonight.


----------



## Steve0525

Congrats RT. Hope it's everything you want it to be. fill us in!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Congrats RT. Hope it's everything you want it to be. fill us in!



Thank's Steve.......I will do a demo video of it tomorrow .....I just have to set it up ......I want to get some new power tubes for it ...maybe =c= winged.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Steve.......I will do a demo video of it tomorrow .....I just have to set it up ......I want to get some new power tubes for it ...maybe =c= winged.


Always a good choice.  what guitars do you use/ music style?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Always a good choice.  what guitars do you use/ music style?



These video's might help........the guitar's are in my sig.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2yDzI6yEWU]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reFVAZU9Nk]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part2[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I have to pickup my Laney in about a hour.......looking forward to playing it tonight.



Nice! I think your going to be VERY happy!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice! I think your going to be VERY happy!



I'm going to pick it up in a few minutes.  He's about 45 minutes away from me.


----------



## Bobb

Just felt like posting a picture.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> These video's might help........the guitar's are in my sig.


Yeah I saw that but I figured maybe that may have changed or whatever I dunno, sounds pretty sweet are you still in a band?


----------



## Steve0525

btw RT, I love the scallop on the jem... I used to have a 7DBK...


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Well it tonight I had hydration testing for wrestling, which tests your body frat and assesses how low you can healthily wrestle. I weighed in at 151, and it says I can onlly go down to 150  I wrestle 145's. FML. It sucks having 7% body fat. Need to get rid of some of that muscle


----------



## Steve0525

Good to see you mike, i just got done with a chilbirthing class, im good though I just had a black and mild and the tele is in my hands


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> btw RT, I love the scallop on the jem... I used to have a 7DBK...



That is damn sexy. I also am a fan of 7 strings. Look at my signature, I'm to tired to type


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> That is damn sexy. I also am a fan of 7 strings. Look at my signature, I'm to tired to type



The JEM 7 is not a seven string. I know it's dumb and very deciving, it's just the series of the Vai guitars. There are 7's (most common) 77's(more exqusite, flashy models) and the 777's (the grail of Ibanez)

I really don't like to talk about it, I just recently lost that one, bad move.
But the way I see it the 550 shreds as hard as I need to, and those are pretty iconic metal guitars.


----------



## Steve0525

Here's me playing the 550. Shredding isn't my bag really but I know a few grooves lol
Login | Facebook


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Here's me playing the 550. Shredding isn't my bag really but I know a few grooves lol
> Login | Facebook



UGH! Its facebook


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> UGH! Its facebook


Sorry I dont know how to just embed it, i put the HTML in but it's all matrix no video


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Sorry I dont know how to just embed it, i put the HTML in but it's all matrix no video



Its cool.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Here's me playing the 550. Shredding isn't my bag really but I know a few grooves lol
> Login | Facebook





Steve0525 said:


> The JEM 7 is not a seven string. I know it's dumb and very deciving, it's just the series of the Vai guitars. There are 7's (most common) 77's(more exqusite, flashy models) and the 777's (the grail of Ibanez)
> 
> I really don't like to talk about it, I just recently lost that one, bad move.
> But the way I see it the 550 shreds as hard as I need to, and those are pretty iconic metal guitars.



i love the RG550. i would love one in the same colour as yours, but with coloured pickup surrounds etc. nice playing. very bluesy shredding. i added you as a friend, BTW haha


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I saw that but I figured maybe that may have changed or whatever I dunno, sounds pretty sweet are you still in a band?



Yes ........right now I'm playing in two bands.......mostly classic rock.....Zeppelin,Rush,Ozzy ect.


----------



## Jesstaa

JJ 6L6's, any good?
I need new tubes and I'm really short on cash, so I figure might get something cheaper and when I get more money go back to TAD black plates.

Edit: Woah, that was weird, powered up my amp real quick to check which pair worked and which pair was blown so I could test my bias probe again and see if that was the reason the tube blew or if it was just a coincidence, and all 4 tubes glowed blue, and the tube fail light didn't come on, then they started flashing out (Only the blue glow) and eventually died, and the tube fail light came on.
What the fuck is happening :/

Double edit: For future reference, either whats an easy way to measure plate voltage, or whats the usual plate voltage of a 900 running from 240V mains.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!

crazy day yesterday.


----------



## Jasper.

Just opened up my JCM900. It has Sovtek 6l6WGC powertubes and Marshall ECC83 preamp tubes. Pretty standart i think. Are the Marshall tubes stock?


----------



## mike mike

Jasper. said:


> Just opened up my JCM900. It has Sovtek 6l6WGC powertubes and Marshall ECC83 preamp tubes. Pretty standart i think. Are the Marshall tubes stock?



yep. they come out of the factory with marshall labeled tubes


----------



## mike mike

So, estimates from Marshall themselves say that they think that less than 1000 Mkiii's were made in total. thats a pretty sweet deal


----------



## tonefreak

hey Mike! whatsup!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> So, estimates from Marshall themselves say that they think that less than 1000 Mkiii's were made in total. thats a pretty sweet deal




Wow, less than 1,000??? These are a rare gem indeed!


----------



## Roadburn

LPMarshall hack said:


> Wow, less than 1,000??? These are a rare gem indeed!




Prices just went up!
Atleast the price of mine did... just minutes ago 

I never got a reply from Marshall, after asking them nicely, if they could tell me about how many MkIII's they made.

You got that from Marshall themselves mike?


----------



## mike mike

Roadburn said:


> Prices just went up!
> Atleast the price of mine did... just minutes ago
> 
> I never got a reply from Marshall, after asking them nicely, if they could tell me about how many MkIII's they made.
> 
> You got that from Marshall themselves mike?



High level employees yes. I talked to Santiago(who played a Mkiii for many years) and he talked to someone who has been at Marshall since before the 900 series and that was his estimate. And if it's a little more or less, that's still rare as hell. That's Jtm45/100 status(almost)


----------



## Steve0525

Hey mike, tone, whats up. work from 6 till 5 today [/vomit]
Btw mike thanks for the add, and yes ive always wanted to do the crazy colors on the 550, but the other guys I play with all have that stuff (pink/green/ornage pickuos, pink mirror pickgaurd, fake Paul gilbert f-holes lol) so me leaving it stock is being different hahaha


----------



## eljeffebrown

Hey mike where are you on facebook I wanna add you!

Hey RT where is that AOR? I SO wanna hear that thing! are you happy?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey Richard. What's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I was talking to my highly educated (econ major) older brother about what is going on in the world. I think he refuses to see the obvious. His education is getting in the way of what is plain to see.

How about you?


----------



## mike mike

Im at a wrestling tournament. It doesn't start for another hour or so. 
Yeah there are alot corrupt teachers in college


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> I was talking to my highly educated (econ major) older brother about what is going on in the world. I think he refuses to see the obvious. His education is getting in the way of what is plain to see.
> 
> How about you?



I have Economics in school, and my teacher, despite being an economics major, is totally clueless as to what's going on with the economy right now. He'll talk about it and half the class doesn't pay attention, and the other half sits there and shakes their head at the nonsense. Textbooks don't define reality.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> I have Economics in school, and my teacher, despite being an economics major, is totally clueless as to what's going on with the economy right now. He'll talk about it and half the class doesn't pay attention, and the other half sits there and shakes their head at the nonsense. Textbooks don't define reality.



Agreed! My brother see the economic side of it. What he has been taught. But he is not seeing the big picture. What has happened is the greatest transfer of wealth in human history. The robbing and systematic destruction of the middle class. Those that where to big to fail are even bigger now. The Fed has the U.S. government in debt slavery. Of every dollar spent 43 cents is borrowed. That is staggering. But this just isnt an American problem. This is global.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey RT where is that AOR? I SO wanna hear that thing! are you happy?



I love it .....what a metal amp......it gives new meaning to the word D-jent.  I will try to do a video of it this week. 

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8205/s7304733.jpg


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some more pic's.


----------



## Steve0525

Congrats RT, looks like fun. Hey LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Here's some more pic's.



Very nice RT.

I tried putting my Laney in a box once. The box said no so I had to put my Laney back in my pants


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Congrats RT, looks like fun. Hey LH



Thank's Steve .......what a metal amp .......I love my 4100 DR's but this Laney is a totally different animal.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice RT.
> 
> I tried putting my Laney in a box once. The box said no so I had to put my Laney back in my pants


----------



## Steve0525

I'll be honest, man. She looks a little rough. But hey, I was made in 1990 also and I ain't much of a looker :*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Steve .......what a metal amp .......I love my 4100 DR's but this Laney is a totally different animal.



Tell us how it is different. I had a shot at a Laney for $500 a few months back. I dont remember what model.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Tell us how it is different. I had a shot at a Laney for $500 a few months back. I dont remember what model.



It is so punchy and the attack is amazing ..... hammer on and pull offs are so easy .......big fat lead tone and a big D-jent tone.......I'm going to make a video of it hopefully this week .......it sounds funking great.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> It is so punchy and the attack is amazing ..... hammer on and pull offs are so easy .......big fat lead tone and a big D-jent tone.......I'm going to make a video of it hopefully this week .......it sounds funking great.



Glad to hear that, bud...just dont forget your FIRST LOVE!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Glad to hear that, bud...just dont forget your FIRST LOVE!



The next amp head I buy will be a 70's Marshall.........I LLLLLLLOVE Marshall's.


----------



## mike mike

Nice score RT. Laney is like the ultimate hot tossed Marshall, along with splawn. Great buy


----------



## Jesstaa

Should be getting my hands onto a Jackson Kelly KE3 soon, $300, just needs new pickups and a bit of work done, still a great deal. Always wanted a Jackson.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Should be getting my hands onto a Jackson Kelly KE3 soon, $300, just needs new pickups and a bit of work done, still a great deal. Always wanted a Jackson.



sounds cool. i almost went for a Japan made kelly a a year ago. there are a lot of advantages of it over my gibson: floyd rose original trem, quilted maple top, fast ass neck, and 24 frets. but i was foolish and went for the gibson. but the gibson is a great guitar and i dont have regrets(for the most part)
go for it jestaa


----------



## mike mike

heres a clip if anyone hasn't heard it, and just because its in an embedded player, that doesn't mean you don't have to subscribe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thhzV6kYWr0]YouTube - Pro Tools Project- Curiosity[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> It is so punchy and the attack is amazing ..... hammer on and pull offs are so easy .......big fat lead tone and a big D-jent tone.......I'm going to make a video of it hopefully this week .......it sounds funking great.



Dude I'm glad you picked this up! I used to have one, they are sweet. A buddie of mine just found a Fryette Sig-x for $1300 for me, I'm gonna do what I can to swing it. I have about $300 of it right now, gonna see if the wife will let me take out a loan for the rest  pray for me guys!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Dude I'm glad you picked this up! I used to have one, they are sweet. A buddie of mine just found a Fryette Sig-x for $1300 for me, I'm gonna do what I can to swing it. I have about $300 of it right now, gonna see if the wife will let me take out a loan for the rest  pray for me guys!



YOU BETTER GET THAT SHIT!! I love that amp. And for a fryette made version that Is dirt cheap!!


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> sounds cool. i almost went for a Japan made kelly a a year ago. there are a lot of advantages of it over my gibson: floyd rose original trem, quilted maple top, fast ass neck, and 24 frets. but i was foolish and went for the gibson. but the gibson is a great guitar and i dont have regrets(for the most part)
> go for it jestaa



I have, says it's in excellent condition and in black, and so now all I gotta do is chuck in some nice new pickups and electronics, and it'll be good to go, guess this is incentive to quit smoking so I have money for these things. 
But damn it's a good deal, it'll probably only cost like $200 for new pickups/electronics, so that's a nice $1600 Jackson for $500.
Fuckyeah

Edit: And I know just how great the Kellys are, used to play a 90's performer series, great guitar, neck was so goddamn quick, and the jackson branded floyds are great. Now to decide which of my guitars to put in D and which to put in standard... Decisions decisions


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> YOU BETTER GET THAT SHIT!! I love that amp. And for a fryette made version that Is dirt cheap!!



I'm gonna try mike, REAL HARD! I want that head more than you know! hey where are you on Facebook?


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Dude I'm glad you picked this up! I used to have one, they are sweet. A buddie of mine just found a Fryette Sig-x for $1300 for me, I'm gonna do what I can to swing it. I have about $300 of it right now, gonna see if the wife will let me take out a loan for the rest  pray for me guys!



Fryette Sig-X is a amazing amp head ......if I had the money I would own one .........one day I'm hoping to buy one as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice score RT. Laney is like the ultimate hot tossed Marshall, along with splawn. Great buy



Thank's Mike .......it's a really cool sounding amp head.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Good enough for Toni Iommi for years.

Nice amps. Congrats R/T

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Good enough for Toni Iommi for years.
> 
> Nice amps. Congrats R/T
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin.........I'm not shore what model Laney Iommi used but I will be playing some Sabbath through it.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> I'm gonna try mike, REAL HARD! I want that head more than you know! hey where are you on Facebook?



Mike Ashton's Profile

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Twin.........I'm not shore what model Laney Iommi used but I will be playing some Sabbath through it.



I couldn't for the life of me remember it either. It's got "Super" in the name and is the old Laney equivalent of a Superlead. I know they are pretty hard to find.

I've had some experience with various Laneys, and they have always Killed.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

It just came to me, SUPERGROUP.

R/T, You NEED one of these suckers.

Here's ONE on Fleabay:http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-69-LANE...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60ba5be8

:cool2::cool2: TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> It just came to me, SUPERGROUP.
> 
> R/T, You NEED one of these suckers.
> 
> Here's ONE on Fleabay:VINTAGE '69 LANEY SUPERGROUP 100w PLEXI AMPLIFIER AMP - eBay (item 250730929128 end time Dec-22-10 11:03:11 PST)
> 
> :cool2::cool2: TWIN



That's a cool amp head .........I just finished one demo video of the Laney .......I got one more loading with a lot of heavy guitar playing metal in it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUU-1At3Y8k]YouTube - Laney AOR 100w Demo 2[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## tonefreak

i think i'm gonna have to spend more time in here from now on. WAY to much 6100 talk goin on in the 6100 thread!


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> That's a cool amp head .........I just finished one demo video of the Laney .......I got one more loading with a lot of heavy guitar playing metal in it.
> 
> YouTube - Laney AOR 100w Demo 2



sounds GOOD!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> sounds GOOD!



Thank's TF ......600.00 bucks with the road case you can't beat it......I really like the lead sound in the amp.....it just screams.


----------



## Robbie Sparks

Quick question if anyone can help. I've been looking at 2nd hand JCM's and have only played through an 800 which I thought was great but is out of my price range at the moment. I like what I read about the 900, and have been told by friends that the 2000's are really good. I play a Les Paul Junior and want a really punchy but nice and powerful gain/distortion. Would anyone recommend a 900 or 2000. I've read on some forums that the 900 is completely inferier to the 800 but am sceptical to believe all of what i read as i know how 'set in their ways' some people can be. Basically I'm currently only using a MG100HDFX Head...Would the 900 or 2000 be a massive step up from that or am I better off holding on and saving for an 800?
Cheers


----------



## Codyjohns

Robbie Sparks said:


> Quick question if anyone can help. I've been looking at 2nd hand JCM's and have only played through an 800 which I thought was great but is out of my price range at the moment. I like what I read about the 900, and have been told by friends that the 2000's are really good. I play a Les Paul Junior and want a really punchy but nice and powerful gain/distortion. Would anyone recommend a 900 or 2000. I've read on some forums that the 900 is completely inferier to the 800 but am sceptical to believe all of what i read as i know how 'set in their ways' some people can be. Basically I'm currently only using a MG100HDFX Head...Would the 900 or 2000 be a massive step up from that or am I better off holding on and saving for an 800?
> Cheers



I would save up for the 800......a JCM 800 with a Boss SD-1 in front of it sound amazing.......I love the JCM 900DR's but if I had the money I would own a JCM 800.


----------



## mike mike

Robbie Sparks said:


> Quick question if anyone can help. I've been looking at 2nd hand JCM's and have only played through an 800 which I thought was great but is out of my price range at the moment. I like what I read about the 900, and have been told by friends that the 2000's are really good. I play a Les Paul Junior and want a really punchy but nice and powerful gain/distortion. Would anyone recommend a 900 or 2000. I've read on some forums that the 900 is completely inferier to the 800 but am sceptical to believe all of what i read as i know how 'set in their ways' some people can be. Basically I'm currently only using a MG100HDFX Head...Would the 900 or 2000 be a massive step up from that or am I better off holding on and saving for an 800?
> Cheers



If you really want an 800, go for thT. But the jcm900 mkiii is an extremely similar curcuit to an 800, but it has an extra knob with a sort of a built in boost pedal. This can be bypassed, but it's an awesome head. The downside is it might be tough to find one, and in good condition at that. The 2000 is a great amp as well, but it doesn't sound like an 800


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I would save up for the 800......a JCM 800 with a Boss SD-1 in front of it sound amazing.......I love the JCM 900DR's but if I had the money I would own a JCM 800.



But do you like a dr more than an 800? And jcm 800's are dirt cheap used. And nice video bro. I liked the leads


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> But do you like a dr more than an 800? And jcm 800's are dirt cheap used. And nice video bro. I liked the leads



I like both of them....the next video I'm uploading is a lot more heavy.......D-jent.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK here's the two demo video's. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUZmWVZW_Jw]YouTube - Laney AOR 100w Demo 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUU-1At3Y8k]YouTube - Laney AOR 100w Demo 2[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Bro that first one was awesome. The riffs sounded reminiscent of periphery. I loved those big bar chords. Great amp and playing bro


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Bro that first one was awesome. The riffs sounded reminiscent of periphery. I loved those big bar chords. Great amp and playing bro



Thank's Mike ......I'm really digging this amp head.


----------



## mike mike

Well it sounds awesome bro. I can't get over that awesome tone. Has a helluva low end punch. I Deffinitely want one of those some day. How many channels does it have?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Yea RT that thing sounds ridiculous! The mid bite it has is so killer! you can hear the Opeth all over it! I would love to hear some clean stuff! I can't wait to hear it with new tubes!


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> Mike Ashton's Profile
> 
> morning guys



Thanx Mike, sent!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Well it sounds awesome bro. I can't get over that awesome tone. Has a helluva low end punch. I Deffinitely want one of those some day. How many channels does it have?



Mike you would love this amp head and they are not that expensive......it has two channels.......the second video I used the clean ch. and cranked the preamp gain and ran a SD-1 through the front of the amp ....that work for a more classic rock sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Yea RT that thing sounds ridiculous! The mid bite it has is so killer! you can hear the Opeth all over it! I would love to hear some clean stuff! I can't wait to hear it with new tubes!



LOL they look like the original EL34's in it .........I'm going the through some JJ's in it soon.......I used the clean ch. in the second video .....I cranked the preamp gain and run a Boss SD-1 in front of the amp......this amp is so easy to dial in it's not even funny.


----------



## mike mike

My coach is an asshole!! I have eaten one meal a day everyday since last week to make 145's for Saturday, and today he tells me I'm wrestling 152's  I have been sorrel with lack of food. Tonight I'm eating panda express. Fuck yeah


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My coach is an asshole!! I have eaten one meal a day everyday since last week to make 145's for Saturday, and today he tells me I'm wrestling 152's  I have been sorrel with lack of food. Tonight I'm eating panda express. Fuck yeah



Your coach is a A-Hole.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Your coach is a A-Hole.



ahaha whats up RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ahaha whats up RT?



Not much Bro.......just trying to get my daughter to sleep.


----------



## MM54

If nothing else, 4 years of German have made me like Rammstein a lot more than before 


I want the Les Paul they have in this video (the blue and white one, not the red):
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y4vIzEkd6s&feature=related]YouTube - Rammstein - Amerika[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> My coach is an asshole!! I have eaten one meal a day everyday since last week to make 145's for Saturday, and today he tells me I'm wrestling 152's  I have been sorrel with lack of food. Tonight I'm eating panda express. Fuck yeah



And then tell him to lick your chode!


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> I like both of them....the next video I'm uploading is a lot more heavy.......D-jent.



800's are real nice- but stock I find them lacking in the gain department.


----------



## mike mike

TheLoudness!! said:


> 800's are real nice- but stock I find them lacking in the gain department.



They were never Made for high gain. It's a rock amp. And I love it for certain applications. 


And lol jeffe


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> 800's are real nice- but stock I find them lacking in the gain department.



A really cool sound is a JCM 800 with EL34's in it and a Boss SD-1 in front of the amp for extra gain .....very cool sound with that combination.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Out for the night guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> And then tell him to lick your chode!


----------



## Codyjohns

Top of the morning guys.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Top of the mornin' to ya govnah!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Top of the mornin' to ya govnah!



5 days to go on the 50w.  I was talking to a guy on the Laney forum and he said the 50w is loud as hell.....make your ear lobes flap.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> 5 days to go on the 50w.  I was talking to a guy on the Laney forum and he said the 50w is loud as hell.....make your ear lobes flap.



Your getting the AOR 50? really? NICE! I still have my eye on that one, the price hasn't changed, we'll see.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Your getting the AOR 50? really? NICE! I still have my eye on that one, the price hasn't changed, we'll see.



I will buy one when I get the money ........I was talking about the one you showed me on E-bomb.....4 or 5 days left on it.  I really hope you get it bro......I know the music you play and you WILL love that amp head.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I will buy one when I get the money ........I was talking about the one you showed me on E-bomb.....4 or 5 days left on it.  I really hope you get it bro......I know the music you play and you WILL love that amp head.



hahahaha! sorry man, I just woke up! still a little punchy, we are in the transition from crib to bed with the little one!


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!



Morning TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> hahahaha! sorry man, I just woke up! still a little punchy, we are in the transition from crib to bed with the little one!



I have bin their before .....I know the feeling.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> I have bin their before .....I know the feeling.



Yea the feeling of walking around asleep!


----------



## eljeffebrown

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!



Sup TF


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm thinking on doing the light mod to one of my 4100DR's.....it will look like the one in my avatar........the 900's are doable because the tranny are not in front of the power tubes.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Your getting the AOR 50? really? NICE! I still have my eye on that one, the price hasn't changed, we'll see.



Ah bro I thought you were gonna go for the Sig-X? Both would be cool to have but a fryette sig-x for that money? Can't pass that up bro



Michael RT said:


> I'm thinking on doing the light mod to one of my 4100DR's.....it will look like the one in my avatar........the 900's are doable because the tranny are not in front of the power tubes.



Sounds sick RT. Can you take pictures or video of the entire process? That could be helpful because a lot of people probably wanna do that.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sounds sick RT. Can you take pictures or video of the entire process? That could be helpful because a lot of people probably wanna do that.



If I do it I will take pictures of the entire process.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> If I do it I will take pictures of the entire process.



Sweet. The only problem I see is power source. A power source other than that of the amp would be troublesome.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

What's up boys.


----------



## tonefreak

so dudes, i played a 4100 at the music store.


and since it was at the music store, and there were a bunch of other people there renting violins and crap the guy told me to keep it low.


and it sounded like crap.


I assume that's because the volume was so low. cause my DSL sounds crappy that quiet too.

but i will say this, the DSL has more gain on tap at that low volume then the 4100 had. plus he said that a lady brought it in, it was her husbands, and it had sat in the closet since he died 10 years ago. so good chance that could have something to do with it.



i honestly wanted to like it. i really did! but... that one needed some TLC.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> so dudes, i played a 4100 at the music store.
> 
> 
> and since it was at the music store, and there were a bunch of other people there renting violins and crap the guy told me to keep it low.
> 
> 
> and it sounded like crap.
> 
> 
> I assume that's because the volume was so low. cause my DSL sounds crappy that quiet too.
> 
> but i will say this, the DSL has more gain on tap at that low volume then the 4100 had. plus he said that a lady brought it in, it was her husbands, and it had sat in the closet since he died 10 years ago. so good chance that could have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> i honestly wanted to like it. i really did! but... that one needed some TLC.


I hate to sound typical, but I really hope everyone doesn't judge how good an amp is by how much "gain is on tap" I mean really. That's like buying a car because the stereo is loud. Which, Unfortunately, probably happens every day


----------



## tonefreak

lol i know. 

but it seems to me that on the drive channel with the gain maxed, there should be WAY more gain coming out of that thing. this was like... fender territory gain amounts...

the tone wasn't GREAT, but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Steve0525

Btw I didn't mean to rant... It just seems like people say "hmm, which amp has more gain, oh this one! Ok I'll buy it!" Makes no since, like on the last page where the guy asked 800 or 900 or 2000. Everyone's first thought is, "well the 800 and 900 don't have a lot of gain." Come On! Have you ever heard of Zakk Wylde!? Slash!? They don't seem to have a problem with the amps, and neither do i


----------



## Strateuphoria

20 years of crappy ass distortion and crappy cleans.
Bite me asshole, I don't regret selling my 900 in the 90's


----------



## Strateuphoria

JCM900's suck and fuck ye all!!!
(((BAD TONE)))


----------



## Steve0525

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM900's suck and fuck ye all!!!



Oh thank god you said that, how foolish of me. I'll sell mine right away because you said too. Thanks Ass-wipe, have some respect.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> lol i know.
> 
> but it seems to me that on the drive channel with the gain maxed, there should be WAY more gain coming out of that thing. this was like... fender territory gain amounts...
> 
> the tone wasn't GREAT, but it wasn't horrible.



Wow, you sure you had it on channel B? (The red channel) If that was all the gain you were getting out of B there was definitely something up.
When I first got my amp it had very little gain, and sounded way different to what it does now, I'm fairly sure either the tubes were weird or it was biased really cold (21mA)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM900's suck and fuck ye all!!!
> (((BAD TONE)))



WTF is this all about? Its one thing to come into a thread and make a joke but I cant see how any of what you said is a joke. Not cool.


----------



## Steve0525

Ahh what's up LH. So my friends band just put some of their stuff out, check it ouy NO IT's NOT SPAMMING because it was recorded with a Marshall Major.

http://www.reverbnation.com/automagik


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Wow, you sure you had it on channel B? (The red channel) If that was all the gain you were getting out of B there was definitely something up.
> When I first got my amp it had very little gain, and sounded way different to what it does now, I'm fairly sure either the tubes were weird or it was biased really cold (21mA)



yeah it was definitely on the red channel


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM900's suck and fuck ye all!!!
> (((BAD TONE)))




You fail to hard for words with that shitty comment. Go hate elsewhere...JCM900 owners that have them and enjoy them do not care if you or anybody else hates them.


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> JCM900's suck and fuck ye all!!!
> (((BAD TONE)))



Hey guys this guy is a loser........how much you guys want to bet this dick head can't even play guitar.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> WTF is this all about? Its one thing to come into a thread and make a joke but I cant see how any of what you said is a joke. Not cool.



Thank LH.....this guy is a wannabe loser.......if people don't like 900's that's cool ........they are not for everyone........but to come in hear acting like a asshole is uncalled for.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> Oh thank god you said that, how foolish of me. I'll sell mine right away because you said too. Thanks Ass-wipe, have some respect.



Steve what's the difference between catapulting a 900 and a Watermelon off a Tall building?


*OK YOU GUYS DON"T TELL HIM. HE NEEDS INITIATION.*

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve what's the difference between catapulting a 900 and a Watermelon off a Tall building?
> 
> 
> *OK YOU GUYS DON"T TELL HIM. HE NEEDS INITIATION.*
> 
> TWIN



This is why i really dig you Twin. You are as warped as I am


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank LH.....this guy is a wannabe loser.......if people don't like 900's that's cool ........they are not for everyone........but to come in hear acting like a asshole is uncalled for.





Anytime bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> This is why i really dig you Twin. You are as warped as I am



Both you guys are great friends ......even if you guys played through Crate's I would still be friends with you both.


----------



## mike mike

In the beginning of the year in my AP US History class, I got really good grades. After speaking up for in class all the time (this is the socialist teacher) he has begun grading me super hard. Asshole if he jeopardizes my 4.0, words aregonna be had with the superintendent.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Both you guys are great friends ......even if you guys played through Crate's I would still be friends with you both.



Thanx R/T that's really good to know. Now I can trade up for that Line6 I've been Gassing for....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> In the beginning of the year in my AP US History class, I got really good grades. After speaking up for in class all the time (this is the socialist teacher) he has begun grading me super hard. Asshole if he jeopardizes my 4.0, words aregonna be had with the superintendent.



 Cap his ass. That's how they do it in the Detroit Public School System....


WHAT?


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Thanx R/T that's really good to know. Now I can trade up for that Line6 I've been Gassing for....
> 
> TWIN



Bee hives are not allowed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Bee hives are not allowed.



Michael, were You here on the Forum when that guy Wallyfuckmartface, (or something like that), was posting about the superiority of his Line 6's???

It was priceless. He got Gang Raped.....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> In the beginning of the year in my AP US History class, I got really good grades. After speaking up for in class all the time (this is the socialist teacher) he has begun grading me super hard. Asshole if he jeopardizes my 4.0, words aregonna be had with the superintendent.



Fuck that socialist pig. Tell him if he likes it so much to go join the EU. Get the fuck out of America. Americans arent socialist. The country was started so we could get a way from that collective bull shit


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Michael, were You here on the Forum when that guy Wallyfuckmartface, (or something like that), was posting about the superiority of his Line 6's???
> 
> It was priceless. He got Gang Raped.....
> 
> TWIN



Yah that was just before star child.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

longfxukxnhair said:


> Fuck that socialist pig. Tell him if he likes it so much to go join the EU. Get the fuck out of America. Americans arent socialist. The country was started so we could get a way from that collective bull shit




The sad part is America's youth have been poisoned by like minded commie teachers since the 60's. No wonder the USA has less than 50 years to exist as we know (or knew) it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

LPMarshall hack said:


> The sad part is America's youth have been poisoned by like minded commie teachers since the 60's. No wonder the USA has less than 50 years to exist as we know (or knew) it.



I agree with this. The (far) left knew the best way to change America was through the schools. The U.S.S.R spoke of this in the 50's.


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> The sad part is America's youth have been poisoned by like minded commie teachers since the 60's. No wonder the USA has less than 50 years to exist as we know (or knew) it.



the sad part is the other kids just act like pupetts to his madness. if you knew what went on in that class your jaw would drop. im the only one so far that i know to resist and challenge him.


WHOOO! my 1000th post!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> WHOOO! my 1000th post!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I dont care if someone is a socialist. But if you are a real American you cant be a socialist. America is about the individual.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> the sad part is the other kids just act like pupetts to his madness. if you knew what went on in that class your jaw would drop. im the only one so far that i know to resist and challenge him.
> 
> 
> WHOOO! my 1000th post!!



Congrats Mike Mike


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm really happy there are rumblings about getting rid of "No Child left Behind" it's just what we need. GW REALLY fucked up with this one. Just another way to set this next generation up for failure while holding their little asses so they don't have to face the reality of the big bad world. That is until they go to college TOTALLY unprepared.

Sorry Johnny we don't have first and second place medals in this race. EVERYONE who participates gets one.

Don't want to hurt their feelings. FUCK ME.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats Mike Mike



Is that congrats for Mike being an Anarchist or for his 1000th post?

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

TwinACStacks said:


> Is that congrats for Mike being an Anarchist or for his 1000th post?
> 
> TWIN



Yes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm really happy there are rumblings about getting rid of "No Child left Behind" it's just what we need. GW REALLY fucked up with this one. Just another way to set this next generation up for failure while holding their little asses so they don't have to face the reality of the big bad world. That is until they go to college TOTALLY unprepared.
> 
> Sorry Johnny we don't have first and second place medals in this race. EVERYONE who participates gets one.
> 
> Don't want to hurt their feelings. FUCK ME.
> 
> TWIN



I fucking agree! The world has winners and losers. Not keeping score and all that other like shit is just a further pussification of this country.


----------



## mike mike

whats up everyone?


----------



## TwinACStacks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDKx9zWINqM]YouTube - Rossington-Collins Band - Don't Misunderstand Me (in HQ w/timed lyrics)[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> whats up everyone?



Coughing. That's about it. You?


----------



## Jesstaa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3uvf0cn0jo]YouTube - Candlemass - Bewitched[/ame]

5:50
Doom dance


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> YouTube - Rossington-Collins Band - Don't Misunderstand Me (in HQ w/timed lyrics)
> 
> TWIN



that was cute


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, first band practice tomorrow with these guys. The 900 is getting packed up now


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, first band practice tomorrow with these guys. The 900 is getting packed up now



good luck steve. hope all goes well. what kind of music?


----------



## Steve0525

uhh just hard ass rock a lot of blues. Allman bros and Robin Trower. We're broke so were gonna do that stuff for a bit. I'm young and Love to play metal, but blues is where my heart is. How you been mike? other than trouble at school?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> uhh just hard ass rock a lot of blues. Allman bros and Robin Trower. We're broke so were gonna do that stuff for a bit. I'm young and Love to play metal, but blues is where my heart is. How you been mike? other than trouble at school?



wrestling has been brutal(cutting weight) and my mom is a guitar nazi, but other than that, pretty chill. ive been playing a little 7 sting tonight(sneaking playing haha)


----------



## Steve0525

I understand, lol Once I moved out from my moms I thought that was all over...then I got a WIFE hahahaha jk


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I understand, lol Once I moved out from my moms I thought that was all over...then I got a WIFE hahahaha jk


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Steve0525 said:


> I understand, lol Once I moved out from my moms I thought that was all over...then I got a WIFE hahahaha jk



Ouch...sorry to hear that Steve.


----------



## Roadburn

I will probably get flamed for saying this but...

Socialism has the word social in it.
Picture this... me and whoever is reading this are lost in the desert.
I have a bottle of water, you don't. Being the social guy that I am I _share_ my water with you. That is sociallism.

Your neighbour gets beaten up by some punks. You help him, that is kinda social wouldn't you say so?

Must be an American thing to mix up socialism and communism.
Communism : bad idea.
Socialism : good idea.
Must be a financial/kapitalist thing I guess. Helping others isn't about giving free money etc.

Anywho...


----------



## TwinACStacks

Roadburn said:


> I will probably get flamed for saying this but...
> 
> Socialism has the word social in it.
> Picture this... me and whoever is reading this are lost in the desert.
> I have a bottle of water, you don't. Being the social guy that I am I _share_ my water with you. That is sociallism.
> 
> Your neighbour gets beaten up by some punks. You help him, that is kinda social wouldn't you say so?
> 
> Must be an American thing to mix up socialism and communism.
> Communism : bad idea.
> Socialism : good idea.
> Must be a financial/kapitalist thing I guess. Helping others isn't about giving free money etc.
> 
> Anywho...



 What do you do if you are Antisocial like I am?

 TWIN


----------



## Roadburn

TwinACStacks said:


> What do you do if you are Antisocial like I am?
> 
> TWIN




You're a _special _case...


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's nice to be _special..._

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Good morning special Bro's.


----------



## Jesstaa

Why hello there, RT the special.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Why hello there, RT the special.



Hey Jesstaa.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & sisteren


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning all


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Neal and LH.


----------



## Toneseeker

HI ALL,

I AM ONE PASSION AND WAREFARE FAN. 90S VAI TONE FAN
I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR YOUR WISE OPINIONS AS I WOULD LIKE TO BUY OR A JCM800 2203 OR THE JCM900 MKIII

WHICH IS BETTER IN YOUR OPINION TO ACHIVE THE SAID TONE AND WHICH IS BETTER IN GENERAL IN YOUR OPINION? DIFFERENCES ETC..

BEST REGARDS
ALL TH BEST!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

Toneseeker said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I AM ONE PASSION AND WAREFARE FAN. 90S VAI TONE FAN
> I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR YOUR WISE OPINIONS AS I WOULD LIKE TO BUY OR A JCM800 2203 OR THE JCM900 MKIII
> 
> WHICH IS BETTER IN YOUR OPINION TO ACHIVE THE SAID TONE AND WHICH IS BETTER IN GENERAL IN YOUR OPINION? DIFFERENCES ETC..
> 
> BEST REGARDS
> ALL TH BEST!!!!


 

yer caps lock is on.


----------



## tonefreak

HI GUYS!


SUPER excited for today! i gotta work for 2 hours this morning, and then BIG concert tonight. it's gonna be EPIC.


----------



## Codyjohns

Toneseeker said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I AM ONE PASSION AND WAREFARE FAN. 90S VAI TONE FAN
> I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR YOUR WISE OPINIONS AS I WOULD LIKE TO BUY OR A JCM800 2203 OR THE JCM900 MKIII
> 
> WHICH IS BETTER IN YOUR OPINION TO ACHIVE THE SAID TONE AND WHICH IS BETTER IN GENERAL IN YOUR OPINION? DIFFERENCES ETC..
> 
> BEST REGARDS
> ALL TH BEST!!!!



The first thing is if you want to sound like Vai you have to play like Vai.......Steve Vai could play through a 800 or 900 and he's still going to sound like Steve Vai........the sound is all in the hands.....now with that being said I seen a picture of a JCM900 MKIII in Vai's rig once.....I think the pix was taken in 1993......if you can find one I would go with that.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> HI GUYS!
> 
> 
> SUPER excited for today! i gotta work for 2 hours this morning, and then BIG concert tonight. it's gonna be EPIC.



Good luck with the concert tonight.


----------



## tonefreak

thinks RT, hopefully I'll have some pics to post tomorow!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The first thing is if you want to sound like Vai you have to play like Vai.......Steve Vai could play through a 800 or 900 and he's still going to sound like Steve Vai........the sound is all in the hands.....now with that being said I seen a picture of a JCM900 MKIII in Vai's rig once.....I think the pix was taken in 1993......if you can find one I would go with that.



One thing I would like to add. Via plays with passion. Its not enough to just play the notes. You have to feel it. It may sound corny but its true. Thats part of his style.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Roadburn said:


> I will probably get flamed for saying this but...
> 
> Socialism has the word social in it.
> Picture this... me and whoever is reading this are lost in the desert.
> I have a bottle of water, you don't. Being the social guy that I am I _share_ my water with you. That is sociallism.
> 
> Your neighbour gets beaten up by some punks. You help him, that is kinda social wouldn't you say so?
> 
> Must be an American thing to mix up socialism and communism.
> Communism : bad idea.
> Socialism : good idea.
> Must be a financial/kapitalist thing I guess. Helping others isn't about giving free money etc.
> 
> Anywho...



You make a valid point. But the examples you list are ones that you made on a personal level. Not on a government level. I will give my friends/family/loved ones anything I can. But thats a choice I make on a personal level. As an individual I get to make that choice. Either way the choice is mine. But America is not about the collective. It is about preserving and protecting the individual. Socialism on a government level is a speed bump to tyranny and communism. Socialism is the death of everything America was and stood for. Our founding fathers knew to unleash the human spirit. To give us freedoms that didnt exist in the rest of the world. If Germany (as an example) turned communist the people would still be Germans. But if you take away the things that made America great we would no longer be Americans. America is a blend of many different people. Those that have come here are searching for a better life. And when they get their citizenship they become Americans. America once stood for freedom. Freedom of press. Freedom of speech and so on. 

I dont believe you will get flamed for what you said. It makes sense. Just on a personal level. Not on a government level.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> One thing I would like to add. Via plays with passion. Its not enough to just play the notes. You have to feel it. It may sound corny but its true. Thats part of his style.



That's far from corny ........that's what I'm saying ......you have to put the balls and feeling to it .......and no amp is going to do that for you........this is what people don't get........that's why we see people on this forum fighting over amp models because they think the amp is going to play for them and make them sound good...NOT .......a lot of people on this forum can't understand why I love the 900 DR's some much........it's because they don't play guitar like I do and can't play guitar like I do .......it's all in the hands.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Forgive me guys. I dont want anyone here to think I hate socialist. I dont care if someone is a socialist, communist etc. My beef is with Americans who are. An American socialist is an oxymoron. The founding fathers got away from that collective thinking. They created a country that was just the opposite of that. While a person can be a socialist they cant really call themselves an American. America is/was about freedoms. Free to decide what I want to say and where. Free to decide how to spend my money. Not for the government to decide it for me. I am free to decide to help the person down the street. The government wants to force me to help the person down the street and 12 others. All with what I earned. Our government was established to protect our freedoms. Not erode them. The founding fathers knew its "only what you give". If you want to sit at home on the couch all day then you get what you deserve. But you get to make that choice. Dont ask me to pay for it. But if you want to get out there and give 110% and make something of yourself then you should benefit from that and not others. The government was not created so it could penalize me just because I have to many 6100's (or use any other example) and they dont have a right to take one of them and give it to someone else. But rather I should decide on my own to share it. That is America. 

Sorry for the political rant. But I wanted to be clear on my stance. I dont hate socialist. Only socialist Americans.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's far from corny ........that's what I'm saying ......you have to put the balls and feeling to it .......and no amp is going to do that for you........this is what people don't get........that's why we see people on this forum fighting over amp models because they think the amp is going to play for them and make them sound good...NOT .......a lot of people on this forum can't understand why I love the 900 DR's some much........it's because they don't play guitar like I do and can't play guitar like I do .......it's all in the hands.



I have been playing guitar for 7 years now. Im just ok. But I have been a singer all my life. Church choir, school choir and bands. At 16 I figured out when I did a cover that if I could understand where the singer was coming from I could feel it. If I could feel it I as a singer could sing it better than if I just sing the words. This really helped me with a lot of Robert Plant stuff. Made a huuuuge difference. And I know this applies to playing drums (which I do) and guitar.
In closing
Dont just play it, FEEL IT!

You get some great tone out of the 900 RT!


----------



## Toneseeker

thanks... to be honest i dont like Vai as a guitar player, I like only his tone in the 90s. You probably will kill me for saying that but truth is that I think there are a lot much better players. The great thing about vai is that he is a tone architech. I think that Vai will not be able to sound the same with a gibson and a peavy amp. I will sure play great but I assure you it will nor sound great...
Having said that, I only care about tone, with a nice tone and an average playing you can sound nice. I guess this is way I am the "toneseeker"


----------



## Codyjohns

Toneseeker said:


> I think that Vai will not be able to sound the same with a gibson and a peavy amp.



This is what going to hold you up.....he is still going to sound like Steve Vai no matter what guitar and amp he plays through........amps aren't going to give you that tone as much as your finger's and hands are going to.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Toneseeker said:


> thanks... to be honest i dont like Vai as a guitar player, I like only his tone in the 90s. You probably will kill me for saying that but truth is that I think there are a lot much better players. The great thing about vai is that he is a tone architech. I think that Vai will not be able to sound the same with a gibson and a peavy amp. I will sure play great but I assure you it will nor sound great...
> Having said that, I only care about tone, with a nice tone and an average playing you can sound nice. I guess this is way I am the "toneseeker"



But tone is also in the hands. Its how you are feeling at that moment you make your attack. They way Via plays is as important or more important to his tone than what he plays on. Via will sound like Via on a Gibson and a Crate. I came to this forum looking for that John Sykes tone. I was willing to buy every piece of equipment needed. Remember, I had only been playing for 6 years at that time. But Sykes used a Boogie MKIIb to record "Still of the Night" and used a 50 watt 800 live when he played it. 2 different amps but same tone. What is the common denominator? John Sykes.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys!! just making a quick stop back at home for breakfast. i have a wrestling tournament today, biggie. we weighed in at 6:45am and i just ate my very own home made breakfast tacos(work with me)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

We wish you luck Mike Mike. Now go wrestle wrestle.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have been playing guitar for 7 years now. Im just ok. But I have been a singer all my life. Church choir, school choir and bands. At 16 I figured out when I did a cover that if I could understand where the singer was coming from I could feel it. If I could feel it I as a singer could sing it better than if I just sing the words. This really helped me with a lot of Robert Plant stuff. Made a huuuuge difference. And I know this applies to playing drums (which I do) and guitar.
> In closing
> Dont just play it, FEEL IT!
> 
> You get some great tone out of the 900 RT!



You are right Richard ......it should come from the Heart and Soul .......so many people have asked me over the years ( how do you do that) and I say people that understand this ......it will open the door to a hole new realm of playing guitar,singer,drums ect.......


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You are right Richard ......it should come from the Heart and Soul .......so many people have asked me over the years ( how do you do that) and I say people that understand this ......it will open the door to a hole new realm of playing guitar,singer,drums ect.......



I watch your videos and you make me sick. SHOW OFF! I wish I could be that good. I started playing to late.  I cant out play you but I bet I can out drive you. You rock RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> But tone is also in the hands. Its how you are feeling at that moment you make your attack. They way Via plays is as important or more important to his tone than what he plays on. Via will sound like Via on a Gibson and a Crate. I came to this forum looking for that John Sykes tone. I was willing to buy every piece of equipment needed. Remember, I had only been playing for 6 years at that time. But Sykes used a Boogie MKIIb to record "Still of the Night" and used a 50 watt 800 live when he played it. 2 different amps but same tone. What is the common denominator? John Sykes.



One of few people that get's it.......one of the reasons I love Richard (in a non-gay way) True Musician .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> One of few people that get's it.......one of the reasons I love Richard (in a non-gay way) True Musician .



 bro. To Mopars, Marshalls and guitars!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I watch your videos and you make me sick. SHOW OFF! I wish I could be that good. I started playing to late.  I cant out play you but I bet I can out drive you. You rock RT



Thanks Bro.......thats why I wished people would listen to You and Jeff and myself and others. Knowing what you know I don't have to see you play guitar I bet you sound fantastic.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Bro.......thats why I wished people would listen to You and Jeff and myself and others. Knowing what you know I don't have to see you play guitar I bet you sound fantastic.



My sound is awesome. My playing is ok. I see it all in my head and understand it. But I get tremors in my left arm and that fucks my playing up. Slides are very difficult for me to pull off. The tremors are the biggest reason I dont post vids. Im to self conscious. Well that I dont undestand how to work Imovie. Im just happy to play a great rythm.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

longfxukxnhair said:


> My sound is awesome. My playing is ok. I see it all in my head and understand it. But I get tremors in my left arm and that fucks my playing up. Slides are very difficult for me to pull off. The tremors are the biggest reason I dont post vids. Im to self conscious. Well that I dont undestand how to work Imovie. Im just happy to play a great rythm.



Rythm is what I do too. You should hear me solo...LOL!!!!! Sounds like cats either fucking or dying.


----------



## MM54

Then there are guys like me that can't play worth crap either way 

Hey guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hey mm


----------



## mike mike

Update: cycle 1;
I faced number two in the state  lost in the second round of thr match. Next cycle to start soon.

Cycle 2(update 12:14): pinned guy in second round


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mike mike said:


> Update: cycle 1;
> I faced number two in the state  lost in the second round of thr match. Next cycle to start soon.
> 
> Cycle 2(update 12:14): pinned guy in second round



Bummer...next time, take out the knee.


Did you beat that same guy in the 2nd cycle?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

lpmarshall hack said:


> rythm is what i do too. You should hear me solo...lol!!!!! Sounds like cats either fucking or dying.



+10000000


----------



## TwinACStacks

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve what's the difference between catapulting a 900 and a Watermelon off a Tall building?
> 
> 
> *OK YOU GUYS DON"T TELL HIM. HE NEEDS INITIATION.*
> 
> TWIN



It's a Damn shame. Because I REALLY LIKE watermelon.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> It's a Damn shame. Because I REALLY LIKE watermelon.
> 
> TWIN



 Still makes me laugh


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> It's a Damn shame. Because I REALLY LIKE watermelon.
> 
> TWIN


I just got on here to try to take a stab... Sorry Twin lol very nice though. Good evening gents


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve


----------



## Steve0525

Hey LH, so considering what you were saying earlier about your playing, but then remembering your extensive knowledge and gear. What is your guitar deal right now, are you in a band. cover band, original band, hobbyist, recording at home???


----------



## Jesstaa

LPMarshall hack said:


> Rythm is what I do too. You should hear me solo...LOL!!!!! Sounds like cats either fucking or dying.



I've always been way better at rhythm, but recently I've been starting t oget alright at solos, which is awesome, at the moment I'm still very amateur, I can only play some completely random shit, or a few basic solos, like Metallica - Fade to black, Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde and Anthrax - Caught in a mosh.


----------



## mike mike

Ok gues so I won four lost one. I got second out of a 24 man man bracket


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Ok gues so I won four lost one. I got second out of a 24 man man bracket



That's cool, but hows that 7 treatin ya


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> That's cool, but hows that 7 treatin ya



I'm not home yet haha. I haven't been home since 6:45 this morning. We shall see in a few minutes. I fucked up my left hands fingers


----------



## TwinACStacks

Won't make a difference if you play metal...

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Won't make a difference if you play metal...
> 
> TWIN



HAHAHA Nice!


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Won't make a difference if you play metal...
> 
> TWIN



because i have hands of steel!!


----------



## Steve0525

lol chug chug.....chug chug, chug chug chugga wrrrt!


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> lol chug chug.....chug chug, chug chug chugga wrrrt!



Actually I play Technical death metal. No breakdowns either


----------



## Steve0525

Hey man just playin around...


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Actually I play Technical death metal. No breakdowns either



Not having breakdowns = way to do it.


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Won't make a difference if you play metal...
> 
> TWIN



I'd like to see TWIN play, I mean he does a LOT of talk, I would personally LOVE to hear it backed up


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> because i have hands of steel!!



Do you use the shake weight?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you use the shake weight?



 i'm german. it comes naturally


----------



## Furies

longfxukxnhair said:


> My sound is awesome. My playing is ok. I see it all in my head and understand it. But I get tremors in my left arm and that fucks my playing up. Slides are very difficult for me to pull off. The tremors are the biggest reason I dont post vids. Im to self conscious. Well that I dont undestand how to work Imovie. Im just happy to play a great rythm.



I was very self-conscious, too. Perhaps this comes with age (I'm ancient!), but when I finally didn't give a flying fuck about making mistakes, all of a sudden everything got insanely great, and I played better than I ever had. I've been a lead guitar/solo guy forever, but now I'm appreciating the value of a well-crafted and well-executed rhythm part. It solidifies shakier bass and drum players, and it propels the song. It also gives me room to be lead vocalist now, too, which again brings you closer to the heart of the song. I have a lot of friends who still want to shove their dicks in everyone's faces and play 256th note solos to show what guitar gods they are, but that is sooo passe from my perspective. "Brevity is the soul of wit," they say, and it applies to guitar solos, as well. Some of my favorite songs have no solos at all!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey LH, so considering what you were saying earlier about your playing, but then remembering your extensive knowledge and gear. What is your guitar deal right now, are you in a band. cover band, original band, hobbyist, recording at home???



I have never told anyone on the forum this so I will say it now and be done with it. As this is very personal to me. In 1990 I was in a local band (as a singer) and after a short period of time we got a recording deal. Not with a big company but it was a deal none the less. We hadnt cut a cd yet. We were slated to go in studio. But before we went in studio a tragedy happened. Our drummer (Sodjam) was killed in an accident coming back from an out of state gig. This was bad enough but the label wanted to turn it into PR. I really liked Sodjam. Good drummer and a young kid. It turned my stomach to have the label tell us we could use this to our advantage. And they were set to do it. I refused and the more they pushed the more it turned my stomach. It wasnt long after that I walked away from the music industry 100%.
Like I mentioned, I have been a singer all my life. Picked up the drums at 16. Picked up guitar 7 years ago. I play for fun. I play for me. I have always been the business person in any band I was in. I am a type A personality. I never do anything half ass. Music as a career is about business. When you do something as a business it becomes more like work and less about love. At least for me. So now I play just by myself. I turn down chances to play with others on a regular basis. I will jam with friends and my brother. Thats it. 
Its funny you ask me this. I was at work on Friday. We are doing a performing arts building with a huge stage. I had my Ipod going. THC's "Pissed off and mad about it" came on as I was walking across the stage. I was in a mood. I walked to the front of the stage and pounded my chest as I screamed the lyrics to the chorus. Everyone turned around. Everyone cheered. My girlfriend says I have a larger than life attitude. That I am over the top. She thinks it is why I have no problem being the focal point where ever I go. I dont miss the music industry. NOT ONE BIT! I do miss the stage. I have no regrets because I have always lived my life on my terms. One day I might do more. But its not in the works for me now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i'm german. it comes naturally



So am I. I dont take a shit without a plan.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> So am I. I dont take a shit without a plan.




good thinking!! we are the kapitalist germans!!


----------



## MM54

I'm (distantly) part German, Czechoslovakian, and a little else.


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y4vIzEkd6s&feature=related]YouTube - Rammstein - Amerika[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> YouTube - Rammstein - Amerika



I refuse to listen to them. They are anit-american. Which is a shame because I really like them.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I'm (distantly) part German, Czechoslovakian, and a little else.



100%


----------



## Jesstaa

MM54 said:


> I'm (distantly) part German, Czechoslovakian, and a little else.



Fuck knows what I am.
I know there's some german, english, and I'm sure there's strong Danish roots, I'm built like a fucking brick wall and well hairy.


----------



## mike mike

this is why im proud to be german!! and the lead guitar/vocalist looks strikingly like me and has a similar life store. the most orgasmic tone is starting at 1:41. that is tone is why i loooooove my ENGLS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsMSR3NDhoE]YouTube - Necrophagist - Diminished to B[/ame]


----------



## LPMarshall hack

MM54 said:


> I'm (distantly) part German, Czechoslovakian, and a little else.



I am also Czech/German/Polish/French and my whole family is from Johnstown, PA.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> I'd like to see TWIN play, I mean he does a LOT of talk, I would personally LOVE to hear it backed up



I don't know why. I totally suck. BUT I have KILLER TONE and a Vibrato that would Make the hairs on Leslie West's neck stand up....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't know why I totally suck. BUT I have KILLER TONE and a Vibrato that would Make the hairs on Leslie West's neck stand up....
> 
> TWIN



WHAT?!!!!! You have a vibrator that would make the hairs on Leslies' what stand up?


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> WHAT?!!!!! You have a vibrator that would make the hairs on Leslies' what stand up?



 That too...

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm Scottish both sides. Now shut up or I'll lop off your wee heads with a Claymore.






 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> That too...
> 
> TWIN





No matter how sick and twisted my comment might be you take it a step further. Well played Sir Twin!


----------



## Steve0525

Morning boys, LH what you said makes perfect sense. I feel like everyone has a different goal when it comes to music, and it takes a lot of people a LONG time to find what they really wanna do. I'm sorry to hear that about your friend. We all have those moments screaming the lyrics to a (fake) 50,000 people lol. Don't ever quit dude, no matter what comes your way. I mean your car is pretty badass, but with a paul and a 6100 in the backseat... Untouchable.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Morning boys, LH what you said makes perfect sense. I feel like everyone has a different goal when it comes to music, and it takes a lot of people a LONG time to find what they really wanna do. I'm sorry to hear that about your friend. We all have those moments screaming the lyrics to a (fake) 50,000 people lol. Don't ever quit dude, no matter what comes your way. I mean your car is pretty badass, but with a paul and a 6100 in the backseat... Untouchable.



Thanks for the encouragement and support. I never quit. I just alter the way I do things to fit my needs. Maybe one day I will get together with some guys and jam in a club just for fun. But I have no desire or energy to do it now. Which to me means I just dont want it bad enough. And there is nothing wrong with that. I enjoy playing and that is what matters.

Crank it and feel it!


----------



## Steve0525

Oh and just for fun. I went to jam with my buddies last night. and he (the drummer) has another band so we bring our heads and go in their cabs (makes it easy) well we show up, no cabs. We had to play through MGDFX 100's hahahaha. It was aful i used the clean with a TS-9 I can't tolerate the gain on that turd lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Oh and just for fun. I went to jam with my buddies last night. and he (the drummer) has another band so we bring our heads and go in their cabs (makes it easy) well we show up, no cabs. We had to play through MGDFX 100's hahahaha. It was aful i used the clean with a TS-9 I can't tolerate the gain on that turd lol



 That so sux!


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Oh and just for fun. I went to jam with my buddies last night. and he (the drummer) has another band so we bring our heads and go in their cabs (makes it easy) well we show up, no cabs. We had to play through MGDFX 100's hahahaha. It was aful i used the clean with a TS-9 I can't tolerate the gain on that turd lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning guys.........I cranked the bias in my Laney and blew the power tubes in it at band practice last night .....I think they were the original tubes in it and were shot to begin with.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good Morning guys.........I cranked the bias in my Laney and blew the power tubes in it at band practice last night .....I think they were the original tubes in it and were shot to begin with.



bummer. at least the tube store is real close to you. how are you rt?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning RT and Mike


----------



## mike mike

hi richard


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi LH and Mike........I'm doing good ........I just turned down the bias in the Laney and now it's fine and sounds better.......maybe I don't need power tubes yet.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH and Mike........I'm doing good ........I just turned down the bias in the Laney and now it's fine and sounds better.......maybe I don't need power tubes yet.



Gotta be careful with the bias. I don't even know what my tubes are biased to. I don't think I want to change it though. How hot do you bias?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Gotta be careful with the bias. I don't even know what my tubes are biased to. I don't think I want to change it though. How hot do you bias?



I had it at about 105 a side and now I turned it down to 70 a side ..... negative voltage......90-80 is good for EL34's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I had it at about 105 a side and now I turned it down to 70 a side ..... negative voltage......90-80 is good for EL34's.



105?  that's crazy. I've heard that 80 is good for el34, and even that is a little hot


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> 105?  that's crazy. I've heard that 80 is good for el34, and even that is a little hot



That was stupid of me to bias it that hot ...I'm lucky I didn't damage the amp..........it sounds great at 70 and is working great and not cutting in and out.......I could of been the power tube sockets .....they were loose so I fixed that and its working great now.


----------



## Steve0525

Good to hear RT, I hate when I have something new and I take it to practice and it shits on me


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH and Mike........I'm doing good ........I just turned down the bias in the Laney and now it's fine and sounds better.......maybe I don't need power tubes yet.



How can one learn to bias tubes and what is needed?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> How can one learn to bias tubes and what is needed?



A bias probe and YouTube.  for marshalls you have to open up the chassis and there is a bias pot


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> A bias probe and YouTube.  for marshalls you have to open up the chassis and there is a bias pot



Yah Dual Bias Probe and multimeter.....if you do not know what you are doing a amp head can kill you ......so I do not recommend doing this.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Good to hear RT, I hate when I have something new and I take it to practice and it shits on me



I was embarrassed  but I was sure it was the bias and I over heated it......I used one of my DR's and I was good to go the whole night.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys!



Hi Matt


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, just got back from my moms. Had some Pancakes, bacon, sasauge, eggs, and potatos, me and my dad got into an argument...He's a Mesa player


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, just got back from my moms. Had some Pancakes, bacon, sasauge, eggs, and potatos, me and my dad got into an argument...He's a Mesa player



haha fun stuff.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> me and my dad got into an argument...He's a Mesa player



Thats his problem not yours.


----------



## Steve0525

hahaha yeah he has a road king lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> hahaha yeah he has a road king lol



If he had a mkIIb he would have serious taste but sound like he wants the lows to sound farty. Just kidding. But its not a 6100 is it


----------



## Steve0525

They sound ok, not my favorite... nothing they have is worth what they ask though.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup all!


----------



## MM54

Hey Jeffe, what's new?


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Hey Jeffe, what's new?



Looking for a "live in" case for my head and officially taking over the vocal duties in my band, how bout you brother?


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> Looking for a "live in" case for my head and officially taking over the vocal duties in my band, how bout you brother?



Not a whole lot, getting over being sick, being drilled into the ground with school work, the usual. Working on a commissioned hi-fi tube poweramp built, but I finished what I can do today until I get the transformers in, which might be a while. Looking forward to my birthday on Wednesday (and the party I'm having Friday), Christmas, a week in Arizona after Christmas, that sort of thing.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. for the past 3 hours I've been slaving away recording and mixing. i am tired


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey guys. for the past 3 hours I've been slaving away recording and mixing. i am tired



Always fun. Just yourself or a band?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Always fun. Just yourself or a band?



today was just myself. I'm in the process of writing about a 6:30-8:00 7 string prog song. then I'm collaborating with the members of a kickass local band, Dissimulated to put drums and bass to it. then i will use it with my band. but dissimulated and I have wanted to do this for a while, and you can't beat their musicianship. they are the most influential band to me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> today was just myself. I'm in the process of writing about a 6:30-8:00 7 string prog song. then I'm collaborating with the members of a kickass local band, Dissimulated to put drums and bass to it. then i will use it with my band. but dissimulated and I have wanted to do this for a while, and you can't beat their musicianship. they are the most influential band to me.



Will we get to hear it? Do you want me to do my kermit the mosh frog vocals for it?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Will we get to hear it? Do you want me to do my kermit the mosh frog vocals for it?




yes you will get to hear it when it is finished... and I'm still deciding whether there will be vocals yet


----------



## Steve0525

Getting ready to send my ol faithful TS-9 to Mr. Robert K


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Getting ready to send my ol faithful TS-9 to Mr. Robert K



who's dat?

and i cant wait to hear some necro on your SL-X. does it do that tone well?


----------



## Steve0525

Well all I can say is this. I don't listen to a lot of metal anymore, but as far as I've heard. When it comes to the JCM line. the sl-x has the most brutal tone out-of-the-box. that doesnt mean it has the most gain, but I THINK it sounds way more clear and defined when you crank it than the DSL/TSL. that being said, im sure it would handle detuned guitars. remember, in 1993 Marshall wasn't building an amp to sound like 'The Red Chord' but out of all the JCM's, I think you would love it. I do.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yes you will get to hear it when it is finished... and I'm still deciding whether there will be vocals yet



cool!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im out for the night guys. Im outta town for the week. I dont know how much I will be on. I hope you have a good week.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im out for the night guys. Im outta town for the week. I dont know how much I will be on. I hope you have a good week.



you too buddy safe travels


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> you too buddy safe travels



Thank you


----------



## mike mike

have a good trip richard. where are you off to?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Well guys the band is going to start doing some traveling, what should I buy......

Easy to move around (dual head case), $280 sent to my house, lots of room to store stuff,






Still easy to move, less room but has a rack for future adventures  $ price unknown at this point.






Or save up a little and buy it all and never need again! $480 sent to my house


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> who's dat?
> 
> and i cant wait to hear some necro on your SL-X. does it do that tone well?



 Keeley. Does great pedal Mods. Robert Keeley Electronics Guitar Effects Pedals Mods, Custom Built High Fidelity Compressor RKFX BOSS IBANEZ Ross Boost Overdrive Distortion Chorus Analog Delay

Had him do a bluesdriver for me a few years ago.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Keeley. Does great pedal Mods. Robert Keeley Electronics Guitar Effects Pedals Mods, Custom Built High Fidelity Compressor RKFX BOSS IBANEZ Ross Boost Overdrive Distortion Chorus Analog Delay
> 
> Had him do a bluesdriver for me a few years ago.
> 
> TWIN



Keeley does great mods to any pedal.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Well guys the band is going to start doing some traveling, what should I buy......
> 
> Still easy to move, less room but has a rack for future adventures  $ price unknown at this point.


how many heads are you taking? i say the single head space plus rack is the way to go.


----------



## MM54

Eljeffe, I'd go with the double-head case, lots of room for stuff or another head in the future.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## mike mike

Hey tone freak. What's up?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Keeley. Does great pedal Mods. Robert Keeley Electronics Guitar Effects Pedals Mods, Custom Built High Fidelity Compressor RKFX BOSS IBANEZ Ross Boost Overdrive Distortion Chorus Analog Delay
> 
> 
> TwinACStacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. sorry i didnt answer mike but I was talking about Keeley
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve0525

So this is probably goin to sound really goofy. but consider I dont have any money, I need a cab for my SL-X. I have a Bugera 333xl for sale on craigslist, which i use at my church (keep in mind it's not a very intensive use, really the tone doesn't matter at all) I was goin to sell the bugera and buy a cheapie combo to replace it (line 6, MG, Peavey, ect.) and then buy a 2x12 for my SL-X. Maybe a 1936, avatar, something like that. So a guy offered me a MG250DFX (I know they suck you dont need to tell me, but it's pleanty for what I need it for) AND a Marshall 4x10 cab (He said he thought it was a 1960b but I'm pretty sure he meant 1965b, we all know what a 1960 is lol) 
So you think it's a good swap. I've heard good things about the 1965 cab but will it work ok for the SL-x? thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> So this is probably goin to sound really goofy. but consider I dont have any money, I need a cab for my SL-X. I have a Bugera 333xl for sale on craigslist, which i use at my church (keep in mind it's not a very intensive use, really the tone doesn't matter at all) I was goin to sell the bugera and buy a cheapie combo to replace it (line 6, MG, Peavey, ect.) and then buy a 2x12 for my SL-X. Maybe a 1936, avatar, something like that. So a guy offered me a MG250DFX (I know they suck you dont need to tell me, but it's pleanty for what I need it for) AND a Marshall 4x10 cab (He said he thought it was a 1960b but I'm pretty sure he meant 1965b, we all know what a 1960 is lol)
> So you think it's a good swap. I've heard good things about the 1965 cab but will it work ok for the SL-x? thanks



The combo would be good but the 4x10 cab I never played through one ....so I don't know.


----------



## Steve0525

thanks for the reply, the deal is my 333xl for his mg250 and a 4x10 (to use with my slx)


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> thanks for the reply, the deal is my 333xl for his mg250 and a 4x10 (to use with my slx)



Yah I know ....I'm just worried that the 4x10 won't sound good with the 50w SL-X.


----------



## Steve0525

Well I dont really want to move around a 4x12 I wanted a 2x12 but the 4x10 is considerable


----------



## MM54

You might to be able to trade/sell the 4x10 and get a 2x12?


----------



## Steve0525

MM54 said:


> You might to be able to trade/sell the 4x10 and get a 2x12?



Yeah I was thinking that too but I don't wanna get stuck with something I dont want. There's some guys that want me to start playing soon. I'll see how it goes, if I do it (i probably will lol) ill throw a video on here thanks guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up tone freak


----------



## Adrian R

Steve0525 said:


> Well I dont really want to move around a 4x12 I wanted a 2x12 but the 4x10 is considerable



Yes, but the 2x12 will sound WAY better...10" speakers imo just don't cut it for guitar....


----------



## Steve0525

Adrian R said:


> Yes, but the 2x12 will sound WAY better...10" speakers imo just don't cut it for guitar....



Yeah I know, I just need something fast. Ill try and figure it out


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup brawvahs!


----------



## Steve0525

How you doin man


----------



## tonefreak

so now that i'm done with work, and done with worship team practice, I get to write a speech. oh joy!


----------



## mike mike

I cannot believe that my coach let me out of practice an hour early because I have a gig later tonight. But I fucked my left hand up really bad. So wish me the best that it gets better before 8:30 tonight


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I cannot believe that my coach let me out of practice an hour early because I have a gig later tonight. But I fucked my left hand up really bad. So wish me the best that it gets better before 8:30 tonight



Sorry to hear that Bro......Good luck tonight.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Sorry to hear that Bro......Good luck tonight.



Thanks. But I've Been icing it and I even took a shower and put the heat on it and it still hurts ungodly bad.  I'm almost as nervous as my first gig because of this


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Thanks. But I've Been icing it and I even took a shower and put the heat on it and it still hurts ungodly bad.  I'm almost as nervous as my first gig because of this



lol put it this way man, where I live it's already 10p.m. The gig is over and you guys KILLED it!

Hope that helps


----------



## Adrian R

mike mike said:


> I cannot believe that my coach let me out of practice an hour early because I have a gig later tonight. But I fucked my left hand up really bad. So wish me the best that it gets better before 8:30 tonight



You'll be alright man...especially being a Marshall 'Brotha'..know what I am sayin'?? I've done gigs with high fevers (like103)..separated shoulders, and sliced the exact end of my index finger on my left hand (fret)..exactly where one likes to fret strings...a day or so before a major gig. Tried gluing it shut..and midway through the second set it split open and the string would slide right in the cut slot (OUCH)..bleed all over the frets..but by the end of the show my finger just got numb and I didn't feel anything...made from some weird fretted note sounds though!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Just wanted to say hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just wanted to say hi guys



Hey Bro......I hope all is well on your work trip.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro......I hope all is well on your work trip.



Check the 6100 thread if you want to know what im dealing with


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Check the 6100 thread if you want to know what im dealing with



Yah I just seen that .......sorry its not going good.


----------



## mike mike

thanks for the kind words guys, but unfortunately it did't work out. my movement range is so little i coudl bareldy move my hands and coulndt make alot of stretches and could not play single note phrases and arpeggios and solos. i can barely pick up anything, have to have help to close my guitar case. yeah. life blows haha. whatever. 

that sucls what youre going through Richard


jeez i cant even type


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Yah I know ....I'm just worried that the 4x10 won't sound good with the 50w SL-X.



If it's a 1965B it'll probably sound pretty good, I use one, actually has a pretty greenback-esque sound, I'd give it a shot before you get it though, might not be your thing.
I'll see if I can find a good example of the tone.
Gah, the only good quality recording of mine that really gives you a clear idea of the tone is when I recorded my amp cranked, and the mic didn't take too nicely too it. 
Here it is http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/High volume triode test.wav 

But when I tried my amp through my friends ancient 4x12 with what I'm certain were greenbacks the tone was incredibly similar to my tone through my 1965A


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> If it's a 1965B it'll probably sound pretty good, I use one, actually has a pretty greenback-esque sound, I'd give it a shot before you get it though, might not be your thing.
> I'll see if I can find a good example of the tone.
> Gah, the only good quality recording of mine that really gives you a clear idea of the tone is when I recorded my amp cranked, and the mic didn't take too nicely too it.
> Here it is http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/High volume triode test.wav
> 
> But when I tried my amp through my friends ancient 4x12 with what I'm certain were greenbacks the tone was incredibly similar to my tone through my 1965A



That cab sounds really good......good audio clip.....you can hear the mids nicely.


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning guys



Morning Mike.....how's the hand??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.....how's the hand??



Eh. I'm seeing a sports doctor this morning cause it still hurts alot


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Eh. I'm seeing a sports doctor this morning cause it still hurts alot



I hope it's not serious.


----------



## matthayward

My JCM900 SL-X (2500), and Roland Mid-70's JC-120


----------



## Codyjohns

matthayward said:


> My JCM900 SL-X (2500), and Roland Mid-70's JC-120



Welcome to the forum.........Great pix......I want a 50w SL-X.


----------



## matthayward

Thank you very much  I always read the forums, never occurred to me to join until today lol. The only downside to the SLX in my opinion is the single channel, I'd love to have a clean channel installed but the volume pot works fine 

That's a greenback cab by the way, if you want to hear it: (Bit worried about what you tone crazies will think!)
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lace-Weeper/357894283837?v=app_2405167945 MXR EQ pedal in the loop


----------



## Codyjohns

matthayward said:


> Thank you very much  I always read the forums, never occurred to me to join until today lol. The only downside to the SLX in my opinion is the single channel, I'd love to have a clean channel installed but the volume pot works fine



You should be able to roll the volume back on your guitar to get a clean sound pretty good.


----------



## matthayward

That's what I've been doing  See what you think: Lace Weeper | Facebook 

Recording Specs:
Fender Custom USA Stratocaster (using the bridge Pearly Gates +1 Humbucker)
MXR 10 Band EQ Pedal & Crybaby Wah (only on some leads)
JCM900 SL-X 2500 (1993)
Marshall 4x12 cab w/Greenbacks


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You should be able to roll the volume back on your guitar to get a clean sound pretty good.



Yeah but that just isn't the same as a dedicated channel, plus it's not an easy fast switch like on a multiple channel amp


----------



## matthayward

I know, I just love the SL-X so much I'd never get rid of it, wish it had the 2 channels...


----------



## mike mike

matthayward said:


> I know, I just love the SL-X so much I'd never get rid of it, wish it had the 2 channels...



I feel your pain. I have a Mkiii and suffer the same problem. Do you have any videos of your amp playing some metal? I would love to hear


----------



## Codyjohns

You guys should buy a JCM 900DR as well.


----------



## matthayward

mike mike said:


> I feel your pain. I have a Mkiii and suffer the same problem. Do you have any videos of your amp playing some metal? I would love to hear



There's a link in my post 4 posts up, I'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## matthayward

Oh and here's some specs for the recording: 
Fender Custom USA Strat 
MXR 10 Band EQ & Dunlop Crybaby (on some leads)
JCM900 SL-X 2500 (1993)
Marshall VM 4x12 (Greenbacks)


----------



## Codyjohns

matthayward said:


> There's a link in my post 4 posts up, I'd love to hear your feedback!



Lost the link you had up before.......you have to edit your Signature.


----------



## matthayward

Ah oh  Editied it there, hopefully it's showing?


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Yeah but that just isn't the same as a dedicated channel, plus it's not an easy fast switch like on a multiple channel amp



It is for me, I set up my guitar with 2 volume pots instead of 1 tone 1 volume, flick of the switch and it's clean.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Sup Matt! I'm digging your recorded tone it's very open and "real". My favorite song is Amend followed closely by In Midst The Water where your amp shines In my honest opinion! Nice job on your EP! Now where can I get it!!!! 





EDIT: And by the way, welcome to the forum! much love to you fellow 900 owner!


----------



## Codyjohns

matthayward said:


> Ah oh  Editied it there, hopefully it's showing?



Your band sounds great ......love the sound of that SL-X.


----------



## matthayward

Thanks guys! We're releasing it at the start of 2011, I was really worried about what other 'tone freaks' would think lol... The lead tone I love, the solo on Let Sleeping Dogs Lie (just after 3:00) is my favourite, had the SL-X on Volume on '8', was shaking the control room in the studio!!


----------



## mike mike

Well guys, there's a good chance my hand is broken


----------



## tonefreak

oohhh that sucks! hope it heals quick!


----------



## matthayward

mike mike said:


> Well guys, there's a good chance my hand is broken



What happened?


----------



## mike mike

matthayward said:


> What happened?



I wrestle and last night before a gig I hurt it at practice


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> I wrestle and last night before a gig I hurt it at practice



Bizarre masturbation accident!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Bizarre masturbation accident!



LOL

I'm truly worried though. My mom is too much of a lazy Fuck to take me to the hospital


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm truly worried though. My mom is too much of a lazy Fuck to take me to the hospital



My mom would take me, but would be screaming at me the whole time about how much of an idiot, immature, irresponsible, pathetic waste of a person I am for breaking it, so I kind of know the feeling.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm truly worried though. My mom is too much of a lazy Fuck to take me to the hospital





MM54 said:


> My mom would take me, but would be screaming at me the whole time about how much of an idiot, immature, irresponsible, pathetic waste of a person I am for breaking it, so I kind of know the feeling.



wow :eek2: seriously guys?


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> wow :eek2: seriously guys?



100% serious. she won't take me, and she is complaining about how this ruined her chance to basically use my wrestling as a bragging tool. thanks mom. i love how much you care.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> 100% serious. she won't take me, and she is complaining about how this ruined her chance to basically use my wrestling as a bragging tool. thanks mom. i love how much you care.



Wow I'm really sorry to hear that man, thats fu*king ultra GHETTO   If I lived closer to you I'D take you to the fu*king hospital for fu*ks sake!


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Wow I'm really sorry to hear that man, thats fu*king ultra GHETTO   If I lived closer to you I'D take you to the fu*king hospital for fu*ks sake!



thanks bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> thanks bro.



yep!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys. Im with jeff on this. Id take you as well. I stay up and home with my kids when i need to. Being a parent is not about what is convient for the parent but what is right for the kid


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi guys. Im with jeff on this. Id take you as well. I stay up and home with my kids when i need to. Being a parent is not about what is convient for the parent but what is right for the kid



thats if you do it right


----------



## eljeffebrown

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi guys. Im with jeff on this. Id take you as well. I stay up and home with my kids when i need to. Being a parent is not about what is convient for the parent but what is right for the kid



Amen Richard!


----------



## Adrian R

matthayward said:


> I know, I just love the SL-X so much I'd never get rid of it, wish it had the 2 channels...



Just get another SL-X and set it up for a clean sound and A/B them.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys!

mike, good luck with the hand.


----------



## drriff

matthayward said:


> There's a link in my post 4 posts up, I'd love to hear your feedback!



I just selected the 1st song (Pure) - man, you had me at the first note - that sounds so bad ass! Nice!


----------



## matthayward

Thanks Drriff! Really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Roadburn

Nice riffs, Matt!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sistern


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning LH and Neal.


----------



## tonefreak

ladys!




oh wait sorry.
mornin.


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning TF.


----------



## mike mike

Yawn


----------



## tonefreak

sup mike!


----------



## tonefreak

hows yer hand?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hows yer hand?



Hey tone freak. I just got out of the doctor, and now I'm awaiting an x-ray at the hospital. How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey tone freak. I just got out of the doctor, and now I'm awaiting an x-ray at the hospital. How about you?



I'm hoping it's not broken.


----------



## tonefreak

well at least you got into the doctors office.


i'm doing better then i deserve.


----------



## mike mike

Ok guys the X-ray showed no signs of breakage. But that could be a few things.
1 a bad read because my hand is still swollen
2 a torn tendon which would be disastrous. 

The doctor and sports med trainer say that it should not still be swollen and they are confused because it looks so much like a break. 

Also, there is a 3x4mm piece of metal embedded in the soft tissue at the base of my middle finger. :WTF:


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

hey matt. sup?


----------



## MM54

Enjoying my birthday, getting read to get to sleep, I'm exhausted. Going to go watch my school's Battle of The Bands tomorrow, should be interesting.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Enjoying my birthday, getting read to get to sleep, I'm exhausted. Going to go watch my school's Battle of The Bands tomorrow, should be interesting.



happy birthday bro!!


----------



## Steve0525

Alright guys whats up. So here's what happened last night, totally blew my mind.

[ To fill you in on my situation, I have a JCM 900 SLX, I love it. I do not have a cab. I'm poor. I just got a GREAT gig with some very respected musicians in my town. Doin pretty big gigs. ]

So I was hanging out with the singer/bassist last night in the studio (most of the guys are session guys they were cutting a country song and invited me over. I walk in the studio and there's a JCM 800 2204 (ATTN: TWIN lol) I started gassing over instantly. It was mint, been in the studio since he bought it NEW. So we talked about it and he said most guys now a days just use his DSL or other amps (boogie, hiwatt, ect.) So I asked him if he wanted to sell it. He said yeah sure. Then I asked him if he had a cab he would sell, he offered me a beat up (which I prefer) 1960A cab for $100 bucks! SCORE! so was like awesome! Then he was like if you really want that 800 ill do it for $475...I almost pooped my pants lol. then he was like if you want the halfstack together, ill do it for $500. THATS $500 for a 2204 and 1960a.

So here's the (obvious) question. Should I go with it. I know it's a great price but I really like my 900, and I hope the 800 will be sufficiant for me. I will probably do it but real quick are there any versions or special years of the 2204 that I should avoid? or are they all good? I didnt look at the year but it had 2 horizontal inputs. and a lighter shade grille cloth. thanks for your help in advance


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Steve0525 said:


> Alright guys whats up. So here's what happened last night, totally blew my mind.
> 
> [ To fill you in on my situation, I have a JCM 900 SLX, I love it. I do not have a cab. I'm poor. I just got a GREAT gig with some very respected musicians in my town. Doin pretty big gigs. ]
> 
> So I was hanging out with the singer/bassist last night in the studio (most of the guys are session guys they were cutting a country song and invited me over. I walk in the studio and there's a JCM 800 2204 (ATTN: TWIN lol) I started gassing over instantly. It was mint, been in the studio since he bought it NEW. So we talked about it and he said most guys now a days just use his DSL or other amps (boogie, hiwatt, ect.) So I asked him if he wanted to sell it. He said yeah sure. Then I asked him if he had a cab he would sell, he offered me a beat up (which I prefer) 1960A cab for $100 bucks! SCORE! so was like awesome! Then he was like if you really want that 800 ill do it for $475...I almost pooped my pants lol. then he was like if you want the halfstack together, ill do it for $500. THATS $500 for a 2204 and 1960a.
> 
> So here's the (obvious) question. Should I go with it. I know it's a great price but I really like my 900, and I hope the 800 will be sufficiant for me. I will probably do it but real quick are there any versions or special years of the 2204 that I should avoid? or are they all good? I didnt look at the year but it had 2 horizontal inputs. and a lighter shade grille cloth. thanks for your help in advance



DO NOT DO IT!!!!!! Give me address so I can go over there and set him straight. Oh and let me know if there is an ATM on the way to his studio....


----------



## Steve0525

LPMarshall hack said:


> DO NOT DO IT!!!!!! Give me address so I can go over there and set him straight. Oh and let me know if there is an ATM on the way to his studio....



lol nice yeah the guy really want to help me get on my feet I guess which is cool, butlike I asked are there any not soo good 2203-2204's? like a bad era? or is if has bad transformers or anything else I should look for?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> lol nice yeah the guy really want to help me get on my feet I guess which is cool, butlike I asked are there any not soo good 2203-2204's? like a bad era? or is if has bad transformers or anything else I should look for?



no. with the 2203's and 2204's, you are all good. marshall ammps didnt relly start having problems until the 2000 series, unfortunately. you need toe get this bro


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> no. with the 2203's and 2204's, you are all good. marshall ammps didnt relly start having problems until the 2000 series, unfortunately. you need toe get this bro



Yeah I'm going to, I just put the SL-X on CL, I know the 2204 is awesome, but I'm gonna miss the 900, I vow here and now to get another as soon as I can to A/B thhese bad boys  thanks for the help guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys. Ill be home tomorrow. Then i can give you guys shit that you have come to expect from me


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I'm going to, I just put the SL-X on CL, I know the 2204 is awesome, but I'm gonna miss the 900, I vow here and now to get another as soon as I can to A/B thhese bad boys  thanks for the help guys.



good luck bro. get pictures up to. i missed my chance at an 800 about a year ago, but it sounded rather fizzy. and i wanted a DSL, so it was like a backup option, but both of those were gone, and all that was there were two 900's: a 4100 dual Reverb and a 2500 mkiii. i didnt know the difference at that point, so i just plugged into the 2500 and was sold on the spot. you should check out one of them. they are like a 2203. click the link in my sig and i have a test that sounds like a 2203


----------



## tonefreak

hey boys!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Steve0525 said:


> lol nice yeah the guy really want to help me get on my feet I guess which is cool, butlike I asked are there any not soo good 2203-2204's? like a bad era? or is if has bad transformers or anything else I should look for?



I kid...definately get it. Any 2203 or 2204 would be awesome. There are no bad years of the 2204. Some say the later (1985-ish and later) 2203's were "sonically inferior" because they reduced the number of caps from 6 to 3 or 4. This reduction is said to make the tone less desireable than the earlier models. But the 2204...the circuit remained unchanged for any year, from what I read. Get it!


----------



## Jesstaa

Just ordered a Seymour Duncan Blackout AHB-2 "Metal" version for the JAckson I'm getting.

Reason I went with the metal over the standard is because it has a jumper to switch between normal output and higher output mode, which would be handy (I'm gonna add a switch to switch between them, figured I'd do this because at the TAFE I'm going to next year for a music certificate they only have lowish gain Laney combos, and it'd be nice to get some decent gain out of them)


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Just ordered a Seymour Duncan Blackout AHB-2 "Metal" version for the JAckson I'm getting.
> 
> Reason I went with the metal over the standard is because it has a jumper to switch between normal output and higher output mode, which would be handy (I'm gonna add a switch to switch between them, figured I'd do this because at the TAFE I'm going to next year for a music certificate they only have lowish gain Laney combos, and it'd be nice to get some decent gain out of them)



nice bro. sounds great. i can't type anymor it hurts too mch. i'm out


----------



## eljeffebrown

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I'm going to, I just put the SL-X on CL, I know the 2204 is awesome, but I'm gonna miss the 900, I vow here and now to get another as soon as I can to A/B thhese bad boys  thanks for the help guys.



I wanna know where your selling your SL-X out of? what are you asking for it?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I'm going to, I just put the SL-X on CL, I know the 2204 is awesome, but I'm gonna miss the 900, I vow here and now to get another as soon as I can to A/B thhese bad boys  thanks for the help guys.



You should grab a Boss SD-1 for the 2204......great pedal in front of that amp head.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi guys



Hey Mike.........is the hand OK ???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike.........is the hand OK ???



It alright. It hurts alot this morning. We shall see as the week goes on. I'm told by sports med that if the x ray still doesn't show breakage after the swelling is down, then I tore my extender cup


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It alright. It hurts alot this morning. We shall see as the week goes on. I'm told by sports med that if the x ray still doesn't show breakage after the swelling is down, then I tore my extender cup



I hope all goes well and it's not serious.


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> It alright. It hurts alot this morning. We shall see as the week goes on. I'm told by sports med that if the x ray still doesn't show breakage after the swelling is down, then I tore my extender cup



I have no idea what that means, a torn extender cup, but it sounds like it hurts like hell  Get better soon, man!

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

hey boys!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey boys!



Hey tone freak. What's up?


----------



## Steve0525

eljeffebrown said:


> I wanna know where your selling your SL-X out of? what are you asking for it?



Sorry for the late reply elj, man i've had a bad week my car broke down today I just got home I got to work at 6 AM and it's 830 

I live in Cincinnati I know it's a longshot. I've got $550 on the head. Brand new JJ tubes. I'll go lower for a forum member


----------



## Steve0525

What's up guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Steve.....just trying to put my daughter to sleep.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> You should grab a Boss SD-1 for the 2204......great pedal in front of that amp head.



Thanks for the tip. I always have used a TS-9 but ill give the Boss a try. maybe post a video shooting out the 2 on an 800


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Hey Steve.....just trying to put my daughter to sleep.



haha We have a daughter coming in a month (jan 24) so maybe soon we'll have something else to talk about, how's the band doing


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> haha We have a daughter coming in a month (jan 24) so maybe soon we'll have something else to talk about, how's the band doing



Band is good .....tomorrow we are practicing......the other band I play in we have a club gig Thursday.


----------



## mike mike

Haha believe it or not Steve, 550 for an SL-X is a steal out here In Cali. There aren't many here, or any out here.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Haha believe it or not Steve, 550 for an SL-X is a steal out here In Cali. There aren't many here, or any out here.


Yeah it's a good price I always try to give people a good deal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> haha We have a daughter coming in a month (jan 24) so maybe soon we'll have something else to talk about, how's the band doing



Congrats brother!


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks man!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> haha We have a daughter coming in a month (jan 24) so maybe soon we'll have something else to talk about, how's the band doing



Congrats...........I have a 6 year old and a 19 year old .....two daughters .........and a 2 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Congrats...........I have a 6 year old and a 19 year old .....two daughters .........and a 2 year old granddaughter.



Nice, this is my first one...lol I'm only 20


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Nice, this is my first one...lol I'm only 20



I always thought I would rather have a boy. But lil girls are so much fun. And they always think "daddy" is superman. Boys grow up (most of the time) and come to know otherwise.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Nice, this is my first one...lol I'm only 20



I'm very happy for you........being a Papa is the best feeling in the world........I'm very proud of my girls.


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks man.


----------



## tonefreak

dudes!

we have a couple of inches of snow down! and 5-10 more saturday! i'm lovin it!


----------



## mike mike

Nicee


----------



## mike mike

contacting Warwick De.... trying to find a US dealer to get my hands on a Framus Cobra


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Congrats...........I have a 6 year old and a 19 year old .....two daughters .........and a 2 year old granddaughter.



You're gettin old R/T. Time to Join The Clapton Pipe and Slippers Club.

Our 2 Daughters are 28 and 13.

Congrats Papa Steve.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> You're gettin old R/T. Time to Join The Clapton Pipe and Slippers Club.
> 
> Our 2 Daughters are 28 and 13.
> 
> Congrats Papa Steve.
> 
> TWIN



I would love to join but I'm only 40 years old......I have to wait 5 years.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## mike mike

Hey neal


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I would love to join but I'm only 40 years old......I have to wait 5 years.



Not to mention You have to give up playing that Meedely-Meedely Shit that you are so good at...

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Not to mention You have to give up playing that Meedely-Meedely Shit that you are so good at...
> 
> TWIN



lololol RT is a rock player with shredder in him. other than that, id bet you guys could jam with him. me however....


----------



## Codyjohns

I can play slow and soulful shit as well .......I play classic rock in two bands and never play that shredding stuff.......I just try to keep up the shredding shit......the older I get I don't want to lose it......I enjoy using it in my original music.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning guys. 

So a strange thing happened to me while I was out of town. I have been a member of this forum for a year now. And as of Wednesday I started receiving emails on my private account notifying me of posted responses in this thread and the 6100 thread. I had over 100 emails in 2 day. And I just got another as I am typing this. So why is this happening now after a year? Anyone else getting this?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yea, you need to delete the thread subscription list that you are on. When You answer this message scroll down further until you see the Additional options box. I'm betting you have it set for e-Mail notification.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## customjoe

hey you guys I posted some info about selling one of those Marshall leather jackets they had out a couple of years ago. It's in the classified thread if anyones interested. I have a bit of a Marshall collection and never wore the thing so hopefully someone wants it who will.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys



Hi TF.......how the weather where you are??


----------



## tonefreak

cloudy today. and cold. the weather man says it's not supposed to snow, but it sure looks like it could!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yea, you need to delete the thread subscription list that you are on. When You answer this message scroll down further until you see the Additional options box. I'm betting you have it set for e-Mail notification.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> contacting Warwick De.... trying to find a US dealer to get my hands on a Framus Cobra



where did you get $3000

EDIT: heres one, $1800 shipped. http://cgi.ebay.com/FRAMUS-COBRA-10...ps=63&clkid=5556347085476980317#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I'd rather have a Engl over a Framus.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I'm lucky because I'm pulling these kind of sounds from my Laney at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> where did you get $3000
> 
> EDIT: heres one, $1800 shipped. FRAMUS COBRA 100 WATT 3 CHANNEL AMP HEAD - eBay (item 200552463106 end time Dec-12-10 15:02:43 PST)



Thanks for the link. It's actually $4670, but they said for me they would do free shipping tax free for $3800  that Alot more than I remember it being. 



longfxukxnhair said:


> I'd rather have a Engl over a Framus.



I need to play both in person but it's between those two heads. The framus is much pricier


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm lucky because I'm pulling these kind of sounds from my Laney at a fraction of the cost.



completely different beast, but none the less, a beast


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> completely different beast, but none the less, a beast



What I'm saying is that you don't need to spend that much money on a amp head ......those things are way over priced.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What I'm saying is that you don't need to spend that much money on a amp head ......those things are way over priced.



true. its cause the are hand wired, completely hand built, super high quality amps. i would love it if they cost less. i just am attracted to the tones of these amps, and unfortunately, they are very expensive. but quality counts i guess


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> completely different beast, but none the less, a beast



Laney AOR 50 Pro Tube II + Maxon OD-9 or On Floor Modded SD-1 Metal Mod = Framus Cobra for around $500, Guaranteed!


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Laney AOR 50 Pro Tube II + Maxon OD-9 or On Floor Modded SD-1 Metal Mod = Framus Cobra for around $500, Guaranteed!



Bingo .......This is what I'm saying...........my Laney AOR 100 + Boss SD-1 = Fryette.


----------



## mike mike

You can say that all you want and I'm still gonna want my framus or ENGL any less  its still different. Plus there are more channels with separate EQ and controls. I still want to check out a laney sometime


----------



## eljeffebrown

Michael RT said:


> Bingo .......This is what I'm saying...........my Laney AOR 100 + Boss SD-1 = Fryette.



Yep! pay out the ass if ya want to i'll take this combo any day cause it sounds the same.


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> Yep! pay out the ass if ya want to i'll take this combo any day cause it sounds the same.



Similar and the same dont cut it but forsure bro.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Modded 2204 + 4X12 (2 G12-65 and 2 G12H Anniversaries) + Monte Allums GT modded SD1 = The tone of GOD.

Posers...

 TWIN


----------



## eljeffebrown

Anything Modded by FJA!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX6o77C7w10]YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2[/ame]


----------



## LPMarshall hack

eljeffebrown said:


> Anything Modded by FJA!
> 
> YouTube - FJA modded Splawn Super Comp Nick mod 2



Damn that thing sounded mean!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ok guys, I went over the last 2 pages. Every time I say hi no one replies. Others say hi and they get a reply. Did I piss someone off in here?


----------



## tonefreak

HI LFH!




hi guys!


----------



## Bobb

Ok, see if it works for me...


*Hi*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Bob and TF


----------



## tonefreak

hi bob

and lfh!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Hi Longhair...don't fret...we still love you!!!


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH, don't worry about it, happens to me all the time


----------



## longfxukxnhair

LPMarshall hack said:


> Hi Longhair...don't fret...we still love you!!!



Thx bro. RT and Mike usually say hi and havent lately. Thought maybe I said something.


----------



## tonefreak

MM! what's up bro!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Hey LFH, don't worry about it, happens to me all the time



I always try to say hi to everyone. If I ever forgot to say it to you I am sorry.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I always try to say hi to everyone. If I ever forgot to say it to you I am sorry.



I'm not mad at you ........it's all good Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm not mad at you ........it's all good Bro.



Cool. Just thought maybe I said something.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cool. Just thought maybe I said something.



I just got back from band practice ......my ears are rrrrrring.......I have a good time tonight.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I just got back from band practice ......my ears are rrrrrring.......I have a good time tonight.



If youre have fun then you are doing it right


----------



## NewReligion

Hey so is this where you guys hide on Friday nights after band practise.


----------



## tonefreak

YUP


night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

One thing we did tonight is play The Song Remains The Same ......we nailed it down tonight.....it was recorded as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

NewReligion said:


> Hey so is this where you guys hide on Friday nights after band practise.



You know it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Cheer's guys.


----------



## Steve0525

Post that SRTS!!! I wanna hear it


----------



## NewReligion

Michael RT said:


> One thing we did tonight is play The Song Remains The Same ......we nailed it down tonight.....it was recorded as well.



I would enjoy hearing that Mike.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thx bro. RT and Mike usually say hi and havent lately. Thought maybe I said something.



I'm sorry Richard. I haven't been online much this week except a few times early in the day. So, HI HI HI  how was the trip?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Post that SRTS!!! I wanna hear it





NewReligion said:


> I would enjoy hearing that Mike.



My drummer has the recordings.......he will go through them and I will ask him for a copy and I will post some recording in the cellar.......I think I fucked up the middle of the song but we got the hole arrangement ........we are playing at a party tonight and recording it as well........so I want to see if we can get a even better recording tonight......I posted some recording of the band in the cellar all ready ......check it out with this link.
http://www.marshallforum.com/cellar/20324-band-rehearsal-clips-its-rush.html


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cool. Just thought maybe I said something.



Myself and Mike Mike are very good friends with you Richard.........sorry if I missed your post or anyone.......I have to paid more attention so I don't miss anyone's post's........so I say sorry to all my friends if I have missed your posted.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I'm sorry Richard. I haven't been online much this week except a few times early in the day. So, HI HI HI  how was the trip?



LOL Hi Mike
Trip sucked. Looks like Ill be working out of town for awhile.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Myself and Mike Mike are very good friends with you Richard.........sorry if I missed your post or anyone.......I have to paid more attention so I don't miss anyone's post's........so I say sorry to all my friends if I have missed your posted.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL Hi Mike
> Trip sucked. Looks like Ill be working out of town for awhile.



Sorry to hear that ......working out of town would suck.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Sorry to hear that ......working out of town would suck.



I dont mind working out of town so much. Its that I have to pay for my hotel that is getting to me. When I went back to work for my company in July I took a 20% pay cut. The other people in my position took this pay cut as well. But now that I am paying for my room its costing me $3.50 of my hourly wage. So its like another pay cut. All told I am losing out on $320 a week. I didnt buy my house or car on those numbers. Im still making much more than unemployment would pay. But Im working much harder and earning what I did 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont mind working out of town so much. Its that I have to pay for my hotel that is getting to me. When I went back to work for my company in July I took a 20% pay cut. The other people in my position took this pay cut as well. But now that I am paying for my room its costing me $3.50 of my hourly wage. So its like another pay cut. All told I am losing out on $320 a week. I didnt buy my house or car on those numbers. Im still making much more than unemployment would pay. But Im working much harder and earning what I did 15 yrs ago.



This world is fucked up badly ......sorry you have to go through that bullshit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> This world is fucked up badly ......sorry you have to go through that bullshit.



Thanks. It would all be worth it if people stood up against the banks and their government. Since they are the fools who caused all of this.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks. It would all be worth it if people stood up against the banks and their government. Since they are the fools who caused all of this.



Their will be nothing left of the earth pretty soon if we all don't get rid of greed and capitalism.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Their will be nothing left of the earth pretty soon if we all don't get rid of greed and capitalism.



Greed is a human quality that will never be gone. Capitalism is fine in its truest form. Its Fascism that is causing this and the real powers that be.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Greed is a human quality that will never be gone. Capitalism is fine in its truest form. Its Fascism that is causing this and the real powers that be.



Fascism is the cause of most of this shit.........I think I'm going to take a pain killer and go lay down ......my back is killing me today and I have to play guitar at a party tonight..........I hope the pain goes away by then.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Fascism is the cause of most of this shit.........I think I'm going to take a pain killer and go lay down ......my back is killing me today and I have to play guitar at a party tonight..........I hope the pain goes away by then.



Hope you feel better


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Richard that sucks. They are screwing you over. I'm so sorry


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Richard that sucks. They are screwing you over. I'm so sorry



Legally they arent doing anything wrong. I have looked into it. Called the US Dept of Labor.

Good morning.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Legally they arent doing anything wrong. I have looked into it. Called the US Dept of Labor.
> 
> Good morning.



That's too bad. I hope they get to their senses. 

And good morning. What's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> That's too bad. I hope they get to their senses.
> 
> And good morning. What's up?



Gonna finish hang xmas lights and do a few chores. Then its time to blend the JVM with the 6100 and reach tonal bliss.

You?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Richard that sucks. They are screwing you over. I'm so sorry



Morning Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

I just realized I ran a 16 ohm load from my Laney head into my 8 ohm cab ........shit I hope I didn't damage the head.....damn.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Gonna finish hang xmas lights and do a few chores. Then its time to blend the JVM with the 6100 and reach tonal bliss.
> 
> You?



I'm supporting my team at a tournament(wrestling). That should be sick with the KVM and 6100. You should film!!



Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.





Michael RT said:


> I just realized I ran a 16 ohm load from my Laney head into my 8 ohm cab ........shit I hope I didn't damage the head.....damn.



I did that once. As long as it wasn't a Long time you will be fine. Though it's scary as shit. I was paranoid as hell. What's up RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I did that once. As long as it wasn't a Long time you will be fine. Though it's scary as shit. I was paranoid as hell. What's up RT?



I had it like that for about two hours .....it should be OK....as long as I don't do it again.....I will find out tonight ......I will bring my other head to be safe......I'm just trying to take a nap but my daughter won't let me.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ok guys, I went over the last 2 pages. Every time I say hi no one replies. Others say hi and they get a reply. Did I piss someone off in here?



 Nah. We are just fucking ignoring You.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Nah. We are just fucking ignoring You.
> 
> TWIN



You must of slept in today.......I was wondering when you where going to wake up today.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> You must of slept in today.......I was wondering when you where going to wake up today.



:cool2: It's my wife's fault. She can't keep her hands off me...

Morning all.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: It's my wife's fault. She can't keep her hands off me...
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> TWIN



 Luck guy you are.......I farted and got kicked out of bed this morning.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Gonna finish hang xmas lights and do a few chores. Then its time to blend the JVM with the 6100 and reach tonal bliss.
> 
> You?



Did the Lights Yesterday and the Day before. Gonna go out do a Little Xmas Shopping, then when/if the wife leaves I will CRANK the 2204 and reach Nirvana.

I'm getting familiar with the modded SD1 and the Wampler Analog Delay paired together in front of the High channel. You really have to roll the echo down quite a bit or it sounds like shit with the OD of the High input. You can use much more on the Clean Low input.(WET)

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I had it like that for about two hours .....it should be OK....as long as I don't do it again.....I will find out tonight ......I will bring my other head to be safe......I'm just trying to take a nap but my daughter won't let me.



I hope it's ok. When I did it it was for 30-45 minutes, and my tubes were dying so I was freaked out haha. All was ok though

Haha hope you get some sleep


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Luck guy you are.......I farted and got kicked out of bed this morning.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Nah. We are just fucking ignoring You.
> 
> TWIN



I expect that from you. But you like me. I know you do.


----------



## mike mike

Gonna make us a video of the 6100 and the JVM? Please?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Gonna make us a video of the 6100 and the JVM? Please?



Maybe one day. Considering the problems I have with my left arm recording will take more time than I currently have


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


>



The wife is still a little bit mad at me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The wife is still a little bit mad at me.



Then you did well.

My lil girl came into my room the other day as I was watching TV. She sat there and was reading. Very peaceful. Then I smelled it. It was a toss up between her and the dog. Normally she starts laughing when she floats a air biscuit. Not this time. I almost yelled at the dog. Then I thought better. I yelled at Randi. Then she laughed. I was mad cause it was soooooo bad. I had to kick her out of the room. My lil girl has skills.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Maybe one day. Considering the problems I have with my left arm recording will take more time than I currently have



For sure. I wanna hear that tone though. I've never heard a 6100


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Then you did well.
> 
> My lil girl came into my room the other day as I was watching TV. She sat there and was reading. Very peaceful. Then I smelled it. It was a toss up between her and the dog. Normally she starts laughing when she floats a air biscuit. Not this time. I almost yelled at the dog. Then I thought better. I yelled at Randi. Then she laughed. I was mad cause it was soooooo bad. I had to kick her out of the room. My lil girl has skills.



That damn Chinese food does it to me every time......my wife said to through my pajamas in the garbage because she's not washing them.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

michael rt said:


> that damn chinese food does it to me every time......my wife said to through my pajamas in the garbage because she's not washing them.



lmfao


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> lmfao



I hope she was joking because I like these pajamas ....they got little guitar designs all over them.....brown sound now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I hope she was joking because I like these pajamas ....they got little guitar designs all over them.....brown sound now.



Im guessing the bias on your corn hole it to hot.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im guessing the bias on your corn hole it to hot.



Specially when it peels the paint off the bedroom walls.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Specially when it peels the paint off the bedroom walls.



You better use high performance coatings.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You better use high performance coatings.



I think I will stop eating Chinese food ......save on clothing and costly household repairs.


----------



## TwinACStacks

They do make a Teflon Paint. NON-STICK. I wonder what the ricochet would be like?

EEEeeeeeeewwwwww.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> They do make a Teflon Paint. NON-STICK. I wonder what the ricochet would be like?
> 
> EEEeeeeeeewwwwww.....
> 
> TWIN



I didn't say I ate Mexican food.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Then you did well.
> 
> My lil girl came into my room the other day as I was watching TV. She sat there and was reading. Very peaceful. Then I smelled it. It was a toss up between her and the dog. Normally she starts laughing when she floats a air biscuit. Not this time. I almost yelled at the dog. Then I thought better. I yelled at Randi. Then she laughed. I was mad cause it was soooooo bad. I had to kick her out of the room. My lil girl has skills.



 Flatulence Prodigy....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Air Biscuit? I always blame it on our "Barking Spiders" that we have here in Michigan. I understand they have great BIG ones out in the desert.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Air Biscuit? I always blame it on our "Barking Spiders" that we have here in Michigan. I understand they have great BIG ones out in the desert.
> 
> TWIN



My wifes going to put ME in the desert with them if I don't stop with all the air biscuits.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> They do make a Teflon Paint. NON-STICK. I wonder what the ricochet would be like?
> 
> EEEeeeeeeewwwwww.....
> 
> TWIN



They also make ceramic paint but I would recommend a true 2 part epoxy. Tenemec is a good coating. It is cement backwards. That should tell you something. Imaron is great. But I have seen Coke eat away at that finish. Do you drink much Coke RT?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Flatulence Prodigy....
> 
> TWIN



Um yes. And she makes me so proud. LOL
One time she took a dump at a Barnes and Noble and it was so bad that not only did she clog the toilet but you could smell it in the store. 2" of "water" on the bathroom floor before they got it stopped.


----------



## mike mike

I can't remember what my Marshall sounds like


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> They also make ceramic paint but I would recommend a true 2 part epoxy. Tenemec is a good coating. It is cement backwards. That should tell you something. Imaron is great. But I have seen Coke eat away at that finish. Do you drink much Coke RT?



Yah I like Crown Royal and coke a lot.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I can't remember what my Marshall sounds like



Is your hand getting better??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Is your hand getting better??



Hurts like hell. I just got home. I am gonna maybe try and play tomorrow but it will be a painful experience


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Is your hand getting better??



Hurts like hell. I just got home. I am gonna maybe try and play tomorrow but it will be a painful experience


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hurts like hell. I just got home. I am gonna maybe try and play tomorrow but it will be a painful experience



That sucks.........I hope it heals up fast......their is nothing worst then hurting are hands in any way.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning guys



Morning LH.......your X-mass lights look great on the house.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH.......your X-mass lights look great on the house.



Thanks RT. Its pretty simple but still says merry xmas


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks RT. Its pretty simple but still says merry xmas



I would put my lights up but my neck,back and knee is fucked up from a car accident that all most killed me......I might pay someone to put them up for me.


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!

i think my dog just died.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys!
> 
> i think my dog just died.



Morning TF......your dog died???


----------



## tonefreak

well not yet apparently.

she's been really sick for the last 2 weeks...

who knows though, one tough dog, she might hold out yet.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> well not yet apparently.
> 
> she's been really sick for the last 2 weeks...
> 
> who knows though, one tough dog, she might hold out yet.



Sorry to hear that Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, she's old, fat and stinky. and she's got a liver disease. so we knew she was gonna go one of these days. she is a great dog, but she's a dog. nothing more.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have my modded 900DR home right now from rehearsal.......I think I'm going to play with the bias in it .....you can get some wicked tones by playing with the bias........ it's a snow stormy day so good time to do it.


----------



## mike mike

hi everyone. gonna try to play after church


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hi everyone. gonna try to play after church



Morning Mike......let us know how the hand is and how the guitar playing goes.


----------



## mike mike

will do RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi ya Mike.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi ya Mike.



Hi Richard how are ya?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yeah, she's old, fat and stinky. and she's got a liver disease. so we knew she was gonna go one of these days. she is a great dog, but she's a dog. nothing more.



I would like to think she is more than just a dog. My dogs and birds are more than just pets and animals. They are part of the family. In fact, when I came home on Thursday night Faith had Stinkerbell out on the perch. When I walked through the door Stinkerbell turned quicly. And was extremely excited to see me. She started saying hi and blowing kisses. She waved at me. It was great. She isnt just a bird she is part of my family and who I am. But I have a huge soft spot for animals.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard how are ya?



Good. You?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys!
> 
> i think my dog just died.



I just caught this post. Im sorry TF.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would like to think she is more than just a dog. My dogs and birds are more than just pets and animals. They are part of the family. In fact, when I came home on Thursday night Faith had Stinkerbell out on the perch. When I walked through the door Stinkerbell turned quicly. And was extremely excited to see me. She started saying hi and blowing kisses. She waved at me. It was great. She isnt just a bird she is part of my family and who I am. But I have a huge soft spot for animals.




i grew up on a farm. you learn not to become too emotionally attached.



I'd like to get another lab though. they're great dogs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i grew up on a farm. you learn not to become too emotionally attached.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get another lab though. they're great dogs.



Faith grew up on a farm and felt as you did. Until she got Cassi Doo many years back. Now she doesnt view it as she once did. Now she feels as I do about our pets. That doesnt mean you are wrong in your thinking or view on pets. Many share that same outlook. Mark my words, one day a dog will come along and change your view.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

"Life, is a series of dogs...." 

---George Carlin


----------



## papa-seano

Is Robin Trower playing 900s in this vid?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEQ-0-tN0T0&feature=related]YouTube - Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Jasper.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Z-POc1J-w]YouTube - Paul Gilbert - Bliss[/ame]

Just found this video, hilarious. Especially from 5:30


----------



## longfxukxnhair

LPMarshall hack said:


> "Life, is a series of dogs...."
> 
> ---George Carlin



Love Carlin.


----------



## Codyjohns

papa-seano said:


> Is Robin Trower playing 900s in this vid?
> 
> YouTube - Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned (Live)



Yes I believe he's using a JCM900 DR......very cool.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> YouTube - Paul Gilbert - Bliss
> 
> Just found this video, hilarious. Especially from 5:30



That is funny at the end of the video .....sweeping with his ass.


----------



## Codyjohns

LPMarshall hack said:


> "Life, is a series of dogs...."
> 
> ---George Carlin



Carlin is very cool.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> That is funny at the end of the video .....sweeping with his ass.



 But the more incredible thing is when i do arpeggios.... with my ass..


----------



## mike mike

ok so i can play. so i was all happy. then about 45 seconds after i stopped playing, this horrendus pain came back


----------



## tonefreak

sooo.

don't stop playing!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ok so i can play. so i was all happy. then about 45 seconds after i stopped playing, this horrendus pain came back



That's not good.......It's going to take some time to heal up.


----------



## mike mike

yeah. i think it would be bad if i kept playing on it. but i wrote some stuff in my head when i was bored last week and it was cool. but i cant make long stretches that they required. whats up guys?


----------



## Strateuphoria

Michael RT said:


> Good morning special Bro's.



tonally disabled Bro's


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> tonally disabled Bro's



Don't you guys love assholes that think their better then everyone....... a legend in his own mind.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night guys!



Have a good one TF.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

See ya guys in a few days.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Michael RT said:


> Don't you guys love assholes that think their better then everyone....... a legend in his own mind.



a legend in alot of peoples minds too 
and cause I have really nice hair and don't use 900s


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> See ya guys in a few days.



Take care Bro.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> See ya guys in a few days.



have a good one


----------



## mike mike

A JCM900 Dual Reverb. great tone. so classic marshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjKEHL9XJKE]YouTube - ARSIS - We Are The Nightmare (Version One)[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> a legend in alot of peoples minds too
> and cause I have really nice hair and don't use 900s



Another Carnada.......teenagers that think there great.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Another Carnada.......teenagers that think there great.



nah i think he is an old fart. why would you tell people that other people think you are good?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nah i think he is an old fart. why would you tell people that other people think you are good?



I know LOL........Let him think what ever he wants to ...he still a loser.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I might be Old, but I'm not an Old Fart.

Now get the HELL offa' My FROZEN GRASS!!!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## Strateuphoria

Michael RT said:


> Another Carnada.......teenagers that think there great.



I'm 29 and I've been playing in bands since I was 15.


----------



## Strateuphoria

I'm just taking the piss out your crappy amps


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Strateuphoria said:


> a legend in alot of peoples minds too
> and cause I have really nice hair and don't use 900s



No, i have really nice hair. You being a douche stick, your hair is that from a vagina. Which is really nice but not yours.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No, i have really nice hair. You being a douche stick, your hair is that from a vagina. Which is really nice but not yours.



LH can you believe this guy ......I played through his amp head and used one before he was even born.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> LH can you believe this guy ......I played through his amp head and used one before he was even born.



Do you know this guy? My guess is he is trying to measure his dick. Nothing more. The web has enabled small dicked pussies to kick sand in the face of people and escape the punishment for such actions. These are the actions of a punk.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you know this guy? My guess is he is trying to measure his dick. Nothing more. The web has enabled small dicked pussies to kick sand in the face of people and escape the punishment for such actions. These are the actions of a punk.



No I don't know this guy .....I was saying I was play those old Marshall amps he thinks is great before he was born.........this guy is a wannabe guitarist punk that is useless to this forum.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you know this guy? My guess is he is trying to measure his dick. Nothing more. The web has enabled small dicked pussies to kick sand in the face of people and escape the punishment for such actions. These are the actions of a punk.



+8


----------



## mike mike

yeesh its like having buggs back all over again. EVERY MARSHALL IS GOOD> BE HAPPY, LET OTHERS BE HAPPY. If you noticed, most of us(me not included) have other amps in our signatures, and if we didnt like the 900's, im sure we would have gotten rid of them
because we can afford others


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## mike mike

hey there neal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> +8



Really? Plus 8? Gotta give a 10 for that MM.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Really? Plus 8? Gotta give a 10 for that MM.



 Longhair, that's 8 CENTIMETERS....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Longhair, that's 8 CENTIMETERS....
> 
> TWIN



MM is telling us his size? THATS SICK!


----------



## MM54

I figured +8 was better than +1, if you'd prefer +10, that'll work too


----------



## mike mike

Selling my emg back to it's original owner. Phew. Now I can keep saving for some good passives.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Selling my emg back to it's original owner. Phew. Now I can keep saving for some good passives.



Were those the Select (emg) passives?


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Selling my emg back to it's original owner. Phew. Now I can keep saving for some good passives.



 Easily the Best pickups on the Market today. They Kill Bare Knuckles, Suhr, Fralins, Throbaks, and just about anything else you can name. SERIOUSLY: 

Motor City Pickups Great prices too.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

DiMarzio Tone Zone is a wicked pickup......you can hear it in the video I did of the Laney AOR.


----------



## tonefreak

I AM OFFICIALLY AN IDIOT.




apparently, only when i'm around hot girls though.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I AM OFFICIALLY AN IDIOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently, only when i'm around hot girls though.



And Justin


----------



## tonefreak

SHUT UP LFH!!! lol



night guys!


----------



## drriff

tonefreak said:


> I AM OFFICIALLY AN IDIOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently, only when i'm around hot girls though.



Welcome to the club.
But you still have to spill what happened.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Were those the Select (emg) passives?



no it was an active 85



TwinACStacks said:


> Easily the Best pickups on the Market today. They Kill Bare Knuckles, Suhr, Fralins, Throbaks, and just about anything else you can name. SERIOUSLY:
> 
> Motor City Pickups Great prices too.
> 
> TWIN



actually, i'm saving up for Bare knuckle Warpigs. they are really awesome. but i bet those are cool to




apparently, only when i'm around hot girls though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## tonefreak

drriff said:


> Welcome to the club.
> But you still have to spill what happened.




my mouth and my brain get disconnected, and my mouth starts talking and wont shut the hell up.







and then 2 minutes later i realize what i said.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren





longfxukxnhair said:


> morning guys





tonefreak said:


> my mouth and my brain get disconnected, and my mouth starts talking and wont shut the hell up.
> 
> and then 2 minutes later i realize what i said.



Morning Guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hey rt


----------



## mike mike

hello to all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey rt



Hey Bro..........hows it's going.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hello to all



Hey Mike....whats new.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike....whats new.



Not much. I've been spending alot of time on pro tools and I've figured out alot of awesome stuff. gonna have super pro recordings when I'm back in the game. how about yourself?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Not much. I've been spending alot of time on pro tools and I've figured out alot of awesome stuff. gonna have super pro recordings when I'm back in the game. how about yourself?



Sorry Mike I just got back from picking up my oldest daughter and driving her around .......I would love to learn that pro tools as well.......great recording tool.


----------



## Steve0525

hey guys!


----------



## mike mike

hey bro. its been a while. did you get your 2204?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang


----------



## MM54

Hey Steve, Mike, LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Hey Steve, Mike, LFH



hi MM


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> hey guys!



Hey Steve ....did you get the 2204.......great amp head. 


mike mike said:


> hey bro. its been a while. did you get your 2204?


Hey Mike ........is your hand feeling better??



longfxukxnhair said:


> hi gang



Hey Richard.........are you home now???



MM54 said:


> Hey Steve, Mike, LFH



Hey Matt......what's new???


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF.


----------



## mike mike

holy crap, it was like 5 minutes, and i come back and there are a ton of posts haha. hi everyone.

RT, my hand hurts like hell, but i just took a hot shower and it stopped hurting for a while. i may have the house to myself in an hour, so i hope it stays numb for that long.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> holy crap, it was like 5 minutes, and i come back and there are a ton of posts haha. hi everyone.
> 
> RT, my hand hurts like hell, but i just took a hot shower and it stopped hurting for a while. i may have the house to myself in an hour, so i hope it stays numb for that long.



The heat seems to help your hand.....if you got the house to your self ......let the 2500 rip.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey Richard.........are you home now??

Hi RT. I wont be home until Thursday night. :sigh:


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Hey Matt......what's new???



Not much at all, you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT. I wont be home until Thursday night. :sigh:



That's suck's......hopefully you won't have to do this all the time.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Not much at all, you?



I have my modded 4100 home and I was playing with preamp tubes........I found a NOS preamp tube I had and I put it in V-1 and it sounds great in the amp......very tight sound ........preamp tube says Ei on it ....what is it???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's suck's......hopefully you won't have to do this all the time.



Its starting to depress me. On Sunday my lil girl asked about Christmas eve. I told her I would be home. But some how she thought I would be home that whole week. I told her I wouldnt be home until Thursday night the 23rd. She said "but its Christmas". She was very sad that I wouldnt be home that week leading up to Xmas.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I have my modded 4100 home and I was playing with preamp tubes........I found a NOS preamp tube I had and I put it in V-1 and it sounds great in the amp......very tight sound ........preamp tube says Ei on it ....what is it???



That would be an Ei 

"Ei tubes were made in the former Yugoslavia to the Philips license, using original Philips machinery, drawings, methods and test procedures. Ei (Elektronska Industrija) was one of our current manufacturers of quality audio tubes however production has stopped and it appears they may not restart."


----------



## tonefreak

CHECK THIS OUT!!! :ROFL:

best of craigslist: Using a Port-a-Potty


----------



## mike mike

richard your situation makes me sad


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its starting to depress me. On Sunday my lil girl asked about Christmas eve. I told her I would be home. But some how she thought I would be home that whole week. I told her I wouldnt be home until Thursday night the 23rd. She said "but its Christmas". She was very sad that I wouldnt be home that week leading up to Xmas.



That hits me in the heart .....when work hurts the kids........my daughter is bugging me to read her a bedtime story right now.......I will be back in a bit........I pray that your work will stop sending you out of town for work.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!! :ROFL:
> 
> best of craigslist: Using a Port-a-Potty


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> That would be an Ei
> 
> "Ei tubes were made in the former Yugoslavia to the Philips license, using original Philips machinery, drawings, methods and test procedures. Ei (Elektronska Industrija) was one of our current manufacturers of quality audio tubes however production has stopped and it appears they may not restart."



I knew you would know what it was.......is it a good tube??.......it sound great in V-1.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> richard your situation makes me sad



Its making me sad. Let me back track a bit. I have 3 kids. Im not their bio father. I am their legal guardian. For the last 9+ years I have raised them as my own. Their mom passed away at the age of 36 4 years ago (as of 2-27-07). Their father is a bad man. I wont go into that. But one of the thing about him is he views Christmas as just a regular day. In 9 years he hasnt really bought them any gifts. And he does this on their birthdays as well. So 9 years ago I decided to make their birthdays and Christmas a huge deal for them. Doing things like the whole family goes out and picks a tree. Family tree decorating etc. 2 of the kids are adults and have moved out and have started their lives as adults. But I have one more at home. Miranda was 4 when I came into her life. She is 13 now. It really hurts to be away from her this close to Xmas. She is a troper. I know she understands why I have to be away and I know it bothers her Im not around at this time of the year.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That hits me in the heart .....when work hurts the kids........my daughter is bugging me to read her a bedtime story right now.......I will be back in a bit........I pray that your work will stop sending you out of town for work.



Thank you


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I knew you would know what it was.......is it a good tube??.......it sound great in V-1.



If you like it, then it's a good tube! In general opinion, the Ei's seem to be very well liked. I've never had one, so I don't have a personal opinion on them (yet).


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> If you like it, then it's a good tube! In general opinion, the Ei's seem to be very well liked. I've never had one, so I don't have a personal opinion on them (yet).



It's a very good sounding tube ....not a lot of gain.....very tight .......and no fizzy sound coming from it .....I like it.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. my hand numbed down, playing was great(especially with new strings, and i wrote some sick stuf. AND i found a 40 tablet bottle of Vicodin


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys. my hand numbed down, playing was great(especially with new strings, and i wrote some sick stuf. AND i found a 40 tablet bottle of Vicodin



I'm glad your hand is getting better......sounds like you will have some new music to record.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I knew you would know what it was.......is it a good tube??.......it sound great in V-1.



EIs are what I'm running in V1 and V3. They are an exact copy of the Famed Telefunken smoothplate and in a blind test you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Later ones were prone to Microphony though. Here is my Source for them:12AX7 / 12AX7A / ECC83 Vintage Yugoslavia - labeled for Audio Research

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> EIs are what I'm running in V1 and V3. They are an exact copy of the Famed Telefunken smoothplate and in a blind test you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Later ones were prone to Microphony though. Here is my Source for them:12AX7 / 12AX7A / ECC83 Vintage Yugoslavia - labeled for Audio Research
> 
> TWIN



The one I have came in a amp I bought long time ago and I changed the pres and put this tube way........I found it the other day and it looked old......it says Ei and made in Yugoslavia .....so I tried it it my 900 DR and it sound so tight.......I love the sound difference it makes.......I would say that is a great preamp tube.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning guys



Morning Richard.


----------



## mike mike

hey y'all


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey y'all



Hey Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

off ta work!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> off ta work!



Have a good one Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. What's up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT. What's up?



Just playing in the snow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

whats up richard?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not much. How are you?


----------



## mike mike

not bad bro. i am playing some guitar. got my hand number up. cool stuff happening


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> not bad bro. i am playing some guitar. got my hand number up. cool stuff happening



good

i cant wait to get home so i can play


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> good
> 
> i cant wait to get home so i can play



crank that!! where are you this time?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> crank that!! where are you this time?



Im in Wellton which is about 30 minutes outside of Yuma


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im in Wellton which is about 30 minutes outside of Yuma



oh thats cool. try to make the best of it i guess. look for guitar stores haha


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> oh thats cool. try to make the best of it i guess. look for guitar stores haha




There isnt shit here


----------



## mike mike

haha i know how you feel. i have to drive a half hour to get to a guitar center, and they don't have many or any amps i care for(they used to have a Diezel VH4, but i didn't know what they were then so i didn't play it )


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> haha i know how you feel. i have to drive a half hour to get to a guitar center, and they don't have many or any amps i care for(they used to have a Diezel VH4, but i didn't know what they were then so i didn't play it )



GC did have a used Diezel. I have no intentions of playing one. I have enough shit on my wish list. I dont need to add another amp. For me, I do believe ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> GC did have a used Diezel. I have no intentions of playing one. I have enough shit on my wish list. I dont need to add another amp. For me, I do believe ignorance can be bliss.



 you are a smart man. I attempt to keep it that way. What you need to know about diezel: quality and tone are very similar to ENGL, but with more midrange bite. They roar bro. Give me a Diezel Herbert, ENGL Savage, ENGL Invader, Framus Cobra and a 410h, and I'll never go into an amp store again


----------



## mike mike

^^I'll also go bankrupt


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> you are a smart man. I attempt to keep it that way. What you need to know about diezel: quality and tone are very similar to ENGL, but with more midrange bite. They roar bro. Give me a Diezel Herbert, ENGL Savage, ENGL Invader, Framus Cobra and a 410h, and I'll never go into an amp store again



Thats $20,000 worth of amps. If you had those you would be broke and no need for any other amps.

I want 2 different Engls, hand wired 6100 and a Boogie MkIII and Im done. Well maybe more 6100's


----------



## Jesstaa

All I want is a few Marshalls,(MKIII, SL-X, JCM 800, maybe a 6100 and an old NMV amp) and a Laney AOR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> All I want is a few Marshalls,(MKIII, SL-X, JCM 800, maybe a 6100 and an old NMV amp) and a Laney AOR.



What is "NMV"? I have seen that term a few times as of late.


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> What is "NMV"? I have seen that term a few times as of late.



Non master volume.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Non master volume.



Thanks


----------



## Jesstaa

I just love the idea of having an amp that NEEDS to be loud to get dirty.
Good excuse to tell the neighbours when I blow out their windows too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> I just love the idea of having an amp that NEEDS to be loud to get dirty.
> Good excuse to tell the neighbours when I blow out their windows too.



No need to use it as an excuse to do as you wish. Just do it.


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> No need to use it as an excuse to do as you wish. Just do it.



I plan on it, once I get my 900 back in fully working order, it's coming with me straight outside for a nice jam session.
Should convince my mate to bring his 800 over too xD


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> I just love the idea of having an amp that NEEDS to be loud to get dirty.
> Good excuse to tell the neighbours when I blow out their windows too.




LOL


i love it!


----------



## mike mike

hi TF and jestaa. and yeah richard i feel you, but in the end, we both probably equal out in money haha. well not really. i unfortunately have very expensive tastes that only german amps and a few brits can satisfy


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hi TF and jestaa. and yeah richard i feel you, but in the end, we both probably equal out in money haha. well not really. i unfortunately have very expensive tastes that only german amps and a few brits can satisfy



I have very expensive taste and its not exclusive to amps. Cars, guitars and watches just to name a few.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have very expensive taste and its not exclusive to amps. Cars, guitars and watches just to name a few.



 we share the sickness!! i have a wall dedicated to ferrari(i know thats not your thing)

it's called being german


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> we share the sickness!! i have a wall dedicated to ferrari(i know thats not your thing)
> 
> it's called being german



Is that what its called? This is what I can tell Faith?  I will tell Faith this next time.

Ferraris are ok. My opinion might change if I were in a the upper income bracket. I dont know, I love my car.


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike



i have a wall dedicated to guitars

and another dedicated to Muscle cars, Mustangs, Corvettes, Challengers, Hemi Cuda's, Chargers, Camaro's, Firebirds, Trans Am's,


----------



## Jesstaa

My ears are very picky, my expensive tastes are really down to what sounds good, guitars, amps, stereos and cars that sound brutal.
Nothing like a nice beasty V8.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> My ears are very picky, my expensive tastes are really down to what sounds good, guitars, amps, stereos and cars that sound brutal.
> *Nothing like a nice beasty V8*.




*AMEN!!!*


i love v8's

305's 350's 427's, 440's

any and all.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> nice mike
> 
> 
> 
> i have a wall dedicated to guitars
> 
> and another dedicated to Muscle cars, Mustangs, Corvettes, Challengers, Hemi Cuda's, Chargers, Camaro's, Firebirds, Trans Am's,



mine is rght next to the ferrari wall


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> *AMEN!!!*
> 
> 
> i love v8's
> 
> 305's 350's 427's, 440's
> 
> any and all.



V8's are a beasty, metal sound.

I plan on getting a car which will just be metal on wheels, the model I'm thinking of getting had an option of a 6ltr 350BHP V8, which would sound insane.
Not to mention the performance out of that thing, I'd be able to load the car up with a fullstack, bunch of guitars, and still fly.
Edit: Same engine as the 6L in the Pontiac G8.


----------



## mike mike

American engines are cool, but inefficient as hell. Here you take a 7 liter and only get 500bhp out of it, but a european engine would get 500 NHL out of a 4.3 liter or less


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> American engines are cool, but inefficient as hell. Here you take a 7 liter and only get 500bhp out of it, but a european engine would get 500 NHL out of a 4.3 liter or less



Performance isn't everything, considering speed limits are so low, and europeans will chuck superchargers and turbochargers everywhere.
And I'm pretty sure Holdens (Voxhauls in England, and sometimes remarketed as Chevrolete and Pontiac in the US), which are our muscle cars if you like, are limited to 150kmh (just under 100mph) or some shit, so huge power goes to waste.


----------



## tonefreak

Mike, yeah, we only pull 500hp out of a 7 liter engine, but look at the torque specs! there is SOO much torque available with a 7 liter engine!

look at ford's 6.7 liter Diesel...

400 hp at 2800rpm

but it has 800 foot/pounds of torque at 1600 rpm... 800!!!!


thats like enough to drag the moon out of orbit!!!


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> Mike, yeah, we only pull 500hp out of a 7 liter engine, but look at the torque specs! there is SOO much torque available with a 7 liter engine!
> 
> look at ford's 6.7 liter Diesel...
> 
> 400 hp at 2800rpm
> 
> but it has 800 foot/pounds of torque at 1600 rpm... 800!!!!
> 
> 
> thats like enough to drag the moon out of orbit!!!



From A diesel? 
Damnn


----------



## Roadburn

Jesstaa said:


> From A diesel?
> Damnn



Yes, Diesels.

Last year a Peugeot 908 won the 24h of Le Mans. A diesel.
This year an Audi R15(plus) won. Also a diesel.

If you have some knowledge of the 24h at Le Mans, you should know how big that is.


----------



## mike mike

Roadburn said:


> Yes, Diesels.
> 
> Last year a Peugeot 908 won the 24h of Le Mans. A diesel.
> This year an Audi R15(plus) won. Also a diesel.
> 
> If you have some knowledge of the 24h at Le Mans, you should know how big that is.



did it win overall, or just it's class? Damn US television doesnt televise it


----------



## tonefreak

diesels are pretty incredible engines. 



i still think cars are better left with big gas engines, but a proper truck needs a big diesel.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH!


----------



## mike mike

Hey matt and richard


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike


----------



## tonefreak

hey all!

weather update. it's not snowing. or raining. or blowing. its just friggen COLD. it got up to 15 today, but there was a breeze, and a windchill of like. 3. 


right now it's only about 2 degrees out. not very nice!


----------



## mike mike

Yay!!


----------



## tonefreak

yay? what's up?


----------



## mike mike

i meant to your weather. oh not much. i was recording, then my mom came home and i had to stop. she needs to get some earplugs


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys! man i've missed you all I've been so busy with the holidays and my new band and the baby blah blah blah ok well I dont have the 2204 yet but I have over half the money paid I did get the cab its really old and I LOVE it, pretty beat up but looks sweet lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys! man i've missed you all I've been so busy with the holidays and my new band and the baby blah blah blah ok well I dont have the 2204 yet but I have over half the money paid I did get the cab its really old and I LOVE it, pretty beat up but looks sweet lol



Thats sweet Steve.


----------



## mike mike

hi richard and steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike



hey richard. i was getting such think awesome sounds out of the 6505+ today. cranked, such an awesome djenty amp


----------



## tonefreak

night guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey richard. i was getting such think awesome sounds out of the 6505+ today. cranked, such an awesome djenty amp



I will own a 6505+ or the new 6534.
I really want a EVH 5150III I forgot to add those to my list. There is a used 5150 (original block letters) half stack here on CL for $600


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I will own a 6505+ or the new 6534.
> I really want a EVH 5150III I forgot to add those to my list. There is a used 5150 (original block letters) half stack here on CL for $600



sick. definitely the 6L6 version, because that is what it was made to sound like. and it's tighter.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Morning guys



Morning LH......are you home for the holidays now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH......are you home for the holidays now.



Hi RT. Im home until Monday and then I go back for 4 days. Maybe. I suffered a work related injury yesterday on a federal job. We will see if my office put me back there.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT. Im home until Monday and then I go back for 4 days. Maybe. I suffered a work related injury yesterday on a federal job. We will see if my office put me back there.



Are you OK Richard ??? Injury  Hopefully you can stay home with the family and heal up over the holidays and get paid as well.


----------



## mike mike

goood morning everyone. damn richard that sucks!! what exactly do you do for a living?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> goood morning everyone. damn richard that sucks!! what exactly do you do for a living?



Morning Mike Mike ......is your hand getting any better??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Are you OK Richard ??? Injury  Hopefully you can stay home with the family and heal up over the holidays and get paid as well.



I ran a scissor lift over my foot. Had a xray done and no breaks. Dr returned me back to full duty so no time off. But it hurts to wear shoes and my big toe is purple.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> goood morning everyone. damn richard that sucks!! what exactly do you do for a living?



I am a coatings application specialist. Or painter.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I ran a scissor lift over my foot. Had a xray done and no breaks. Dr returned me back to full duty so no time off. But it hurts to wear shoes and my big toe is purple.



I'm really sorry to hear that Bro.  thank god it's not broken.


----------



## mike mike

god ricard that sucks!! i hope you get better

Morning RT, i'm going to the doctor this morning. it hurts alot right now, and last night when i was playing it started burning


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> god ricard that sucks!! i hope you get better
> 
> Morning RT, i'm going to the doctor this morning. it hurts alot right now, and last night when i was playing it started burning



This sucks Mike .........all my friends are getting hurt......I'm permanently fucked up from a car accident three years ago....my neck my back and knee.......I'm just thankful we are all alive.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that Bro.  thank god it's not broken.



Its all good bro. Thanks


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> god ricard that sucks!! i hope you get better
> 
> Morning RT, i'm going to the doctor this morning. it hurts alot right now, and last night when i was playing it started burning



Thank you.

Sounds like this motley crew is falling apart. At least I am in good company


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sounds like this motley crew is falling apart. At least I am in good company



We are going to need a Hospital thread if this keep's up.


----------



## mike mike

Well fuck me. I'm out for at least 2 more weeks from wrestling(missing the biggest tournament of the year) and shouldn't play guitar.


----------



## ClassicTone

For you JCM900 fans, we at ClassicTone have recently introduced the following new Marshall Style Transformers:

Marshall Style JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070

Marshall Stlye JCM900 & JCM60 Power Transformer, 120 /240V

ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
http://www.classictone.net


----------



## Codyjohns

ClassicTone said:


> For you JCM900 fans, we at ClassicTone have recently introduced the following new Marshall Style Transformers:
> 
> Marshall Style JCM900 & JCM2000 Output Transformer, 4/8/16 Ohms, C3070
> 
> Marshall Stlye JCM900 & JCM60 Power Transformer, 120 /240V
> 
> ClassicTone By Magnetic Components, Inc.
> http://www.classictone.net



Cool stuff....I will mark Classic Tone in my favorite's.


----------



## mike mike

sad ass day, and week.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> sad ass day, and week.



Sorry to hear that Bro........better days are ahead.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Sorry to hear that Bro........better days are ahead.



yeah i guess. these next two weeks are gonna be a lot ofsitting

go to this link and download the sound sample. those are the pickups i'd like to shoot for.
Aftermath humbucker - BKP demo by Adam Getgood


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah i guess. these next two weeks are gonna be a lot ofsitting
> 
> go to this link and download the sound sample. those are the pickups i'd like to shoot for.
> Aftermath humbucker - BKP demo by Adam Getgood



Yah they sound great .....I like the BKP's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah they sound great .....I like the BKP's.



me too but they are so damn expensive


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys



Hey Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!



Hi TF........I'm getting ready for band practice .


----------



## mike mike

hey bros


----------



## tonefreak

hey rt and mike

i just got back from playing for a middle school chapel at the school i used to go to. it was pretty fun. the 2 guitarists, both 8th graders are pretty good!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey rt and mike
> 
> i just got back from playing for a middle school chapel at the school i used to go to. it was pretty fun. the 2 guitarists, both 8th graders are pretty good!



nice!! sounds like fun!


----------



## tonefreak

yeah it was.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> We are going to need a Hospital thread if this keep's up.



Thats a great fucking idea. Call it Show Us Your Wounds.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats a great fucking idea. Call it Show Us Your Wounds.



I got a papercut the other day...


Too bad I didn't have a camera the one time I took the skin off my knuckle on the front door signing for a package. The fed-ex guy looked at me funny when he handed the box to me, I thought it was just because I'm funny looking. After going to the table and setting the box down, I noticed blood on my hand and the floor leading to the door. I recalled hitting my hand on the edge of the doorjam when I pushed the door open (it sticks) and looked to find out I had somehow painlessly peeled back the skin on my right pointer finger's big knuckle


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im out shoppin n on my phone doing this. Quickly can anyone tell me what tool i need to bias tubes


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im out shoppin n on my phone doing this. Quickly can anyone tell me what tool i need to bias tubes



Mainly a multimeter, but depending on the setup inside the amp, you may need to add in 1-ohm cathode resistors or just get a real probe to measure cathode current on. (Instead of soldering into my 900 I built a probe with some wire, an octal socket, and an octal tube base. The ML100 has built-in cathode resistors and checkpoints on the back)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Mainly a multimeter, but depending on the setup inside the amp, you may need to add in 1-ohm cathode resistors or just get a real probe to measure cathode current on. (Instead of soldering into my 900 I built a probe with some wire, an octal socket, and an octal tube base. The ML100 has built-in cathode resistors and checkpoints on the back)



Thx but that confuses me even more.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thx but that confuses me even more.



Oops, sorry.

Basically, I don't know for the 6100 what all you need, but you'll need at least a multimeter.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Oops, sorry.
> 
> Basically, I don't know for the 6100 what all you need, but you'll need at least a multimeter.



Dude. Your the electronics genius. No dark side cookies for u


----------



## mike mike

Richard do you have a picture of the back of your 6100?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Richard do you have a picture of the back of your 6100?



No. Email me. It will b faster for me to reply. I want to bias the 6100 and jvm. longfukxnhair@yahoo.com


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dude. Your the electronics genius. No dark side cookies for u



But I like cookies 






(If you'd send me one of those 6100's you're hoarding I'd be able to tell you )


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> (If you'd send me one of those 6100's you're hoarding I'd be able to tell you )





LOL


i could probably figure out whatcha need if you were to send me one too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> i could probably figure out whatcha need if you were to send me one too.



Let me get a pen and paper so I can get your address. Wait here


----------



## tonefreak

haha

8421

no wait... lol


----------



## Jesstaa

So I got my Jackson today, pretty good condition, just need to install new pickups (Knew that before I bought it) and new electronics, probably gonna replace the hardware too though, due to the fact it's chrome, and I'd much prefer black hardware. So I'm gonna replace the floyd rose with a Kahler 7330 non trem while I'm at it.
Just gotta try and figure out how the hell I'm gonna fit a battery into the control cavity, the thing is bloody tiny. I'd never be able to fit a CTS pot in there.


Here's some pictures, including my V and basses 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=79854&id=1130864116&l=815d9b5c39


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> So I got my Jackson today, pretty good condition, just need to install new pickups (Knew that before I bought it) and new electronics, probably gonna replace the hardware too though, due to the fact it's chrome, and I'd much prefer black hardware. So I'm gonna replace the floyd rose with a Kahler 7330 non trem while I'm at it.
> Just gotta try and figure out how the hell I'm gonna fit a battery into the control cavity, the thing is bloody tiny. I'd never be able to fit a CTS pot in there.
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures, including my V and basses
> Guitars | Facebook



thats beautiful man. you should get bare knuckle pickups


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> thats beautiful man. you should get bare knuckle pickups



Already bought a blackout for the bridge, and I don't really use the neck position very much, so I'm just gonna buy a cheap active pickup for it.


Edit: speaking of this blackout, USPS are pissing me off with it, it apparently passed through a sorting facility in chicago a week ago, and still no new updates. Better get here on monday, I wanna get a pack of strings, put the floyd back in and take the guitar for a nice test drive.
Provided I can convince my neighbour to have a bit of a jam, cause my amps out of action and he's got a nice 800 

Double edit: Anyone got any recommendations for Machine Heads? Don't need to be locking or anything, cause I got the locking nut.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Already bought a blackout for the bridge, and I don't really use the neck position very much, so I'm just gonna buy a cheap active pickup for it.
> 
> 
> Edit: speaking of this blackout, USPS are pissing me off with it, it apparently passed through a sorting facility in chicago a week ago, and still no new updates. Better get here on monday, I wanna get a pack of strings, put the floyd back in and take the guitar for a nice test drive.
> Provided I can convince my neighbour to have a bit of a jam, cause my amps out of action and he's got a nice 800
> 
> Double edit: Anyone got any recommendations for Machine Heads? Don't need to be locking or anything, cause I got the locking nut.



USPS sucks lol

Grover mini rotamatics are very good machine heads


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> USPS sucks lol
> 
> Grover mini rotamatics are very good machine heads



Know if they'll fit in a Jackson tuner hole with no modifications, I don't wanna have to modify the neck/body in anyway, just the hardware/electronics.

Also, if I have a locking nut with no blocks on there, will it buzz?


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Know if they'll fit in a Jackson tuner hole with no modifications, I don't wanna have to modify the neck/body in anyway, just the hardware/electronics.
> 
> Also, if I have a locking nut with no blocks on there, will it buzz?



idk. if you have a tremolo, and dont have the blocks on the nut, it will take itself out of tune won't it? and what model jackson kelly is it? go to jackson websites and see what machine heads they used and get those

edit: my bad i didn't see "non trem"

try out your cort without the blocks and just play a little, even if it goes out of tune. if it doesnt buzz, then you will be good


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> idk. if you have a tremolo, and dont have the blocks on the nut, it will take itself out of tune won't it? and what model jackson kelly is it? go to jackson websites and see what machine heads they used and get those
> 
> edit: my bad i didn't see "non trem"
> 
> try out your cort without the blocks and just play a little, even if it goes out of tune. if it doesnt buzz, then you will be good



It's got a trem at the moment, but I'll be installing a non trem, because I don't even use the trem on my V.

gah, I can't find any info on the size of the tuners on a Kelly... Guess I'll have to do it the hard ware and measure them myself.


----------



## mike mike

oh ok. well idk if it will buzz. during string changes, i've played my ibanez without the blocks on and it didn't buzz, so you should be alright


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Richard and Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning RT


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: I just got one of these on Tues:






I like it SO much better (the Neck) than the Les Paul. Very Nice for the Price, 
on Par with an LP.

Wade from Motor City Pickups Suggests THESE as a Replacement:

Motor City Pickups :: The Afwayu Humbucker



 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: I just got one of these on Tues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it SO much better (the Neck) than the Les Paul. Very Nice for the Price,
> on Par with an LP.
> 
> Wade from Motor City Pickups Suggests THESE as a Replacement:
> 
> Motor City Pickups :: The Afwayu Humbucker
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



Cool Axe Twin.........I love the flamed maple body and the maple fretboard ......a maple fretboard is my favorite to play on.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: I just got one of these on Tues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it SO much better (the Neck) than the Les Paul. Very Nice for the Price,
> on Par with an LP.
> 
> Wade from Motor City Pickups Suggests THESE as a Replacement:
> 
> Motor City Pickups :: The Afwayu Humbucker
> 
> 
> TWIN



That is so cool! It will be a beast with new pickups. I've always wanted one of those


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: I just got one of these on Tues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it SO much better (the Neck) than the Les Paul. Very Nice for the Price,
> on Par with an LP.
> 
> Wade from Motor City Pickups Suggests THESE as a Replacement:
> 
> Motor City Pickups :: The Afwayu Humbucker
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



Congrats Twin. So are you breaking up with us for this new guitar?


----------



## TwinACStacks

No, I'm just broadening my Horizons LH. Who knows maybe I'll take up shredding.

Am I having a LATE mid-life crisis? I've been wanting a Viper too...



 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Cool Axe Twin.........I love the flamed maple body and the maple fretboard ......a maple fretboard is my favorite to play on.



Yes I have to agree. I think this is the Best of both worlds Humbucker Guitar with a Basswood Body (Very Warm tonewood), Maple Veneer cap and the Maple Neck. It sounds like a Bright Les Paul on either the Neck or Bridge In the middle it's humbucker with a Hair of Strat Quack. Very cool middle tone.

I simply Won't put Humbuckers on a Strat, it's a code I live by. Teles: it's okay to have one.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes I have to agree. I think this is the Best of both worlds Humbucker Guitar with a Basswood Body (Very Warm tonewood), Maple Veneer cap and the Maple Neck. It sounds like a Bright Les Paul on either the Neck or Bridge In the middle it's humbucker with a Hair of Strat Quack. Very cool middle tone.
> 
> I simply Won't put Humbuckers on a Strat, it's a code I live by. Teles: it's okay to have one.
> 
> TWIN



if only it had 24 frets... awe your an old man, that's pushing it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> No, I'm just broadening my Horizons LH. Who knows maybe I'll take up shredding.
> 
> Am I having a LATE mid-life crisis? I've been wanting a Viper too...
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



Lets call it a mid-lifer my lil buddy


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> if only it had 24 frets... awe your an old man, that's pushing it



It's okay. I only use the first Twelve anyways....

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> It's okay. I only use the first Twelve anyways....
> 
> TWIN




Hi guys


----------



## tonefreak

haha twin.

i can say this, i'm VERY glad i have 24 frets on my Jackson after yesterday. i was playing on stage with 3 other guitarists. one was playing chords, cause he can't solo... one was playing chords up the octave, and the other was either soloing or playing chords up another ocatve. the latter 2 would switch off.


well that left me no where to go but up! so i played between fret 12 and 24 the whole time lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> haha twin.
> 
> i can say this, i'm VERY glad i have 24 frets on my Jackson after yesterday. i was playing on stage with 3 other guitarists. one was playing chords, cause he can't solo... one was playing chords up the octave, and the other was either soloing or playing chords up another ocatve. the latter 2 would switch off.
> 
> 
> well that left me no where to go but up! so i played between fret 12 and 24 the whole time lol



+1
24 frets is a must. Most solos I write I write on my ibanez, and it pisses me off when I'm playing on my Gibson and I realize I don't have enough frets to play the solo.


----------



## tonefreak

i don't mind 22, but i really like having 24. it's a nice touch.


----------



## MM54

My Cort has 24, my LP has 22. I don't use much above 16 or so, so I don't really notice


----------



## Jesstaa

Aside from simply not having the 23rd and 24th, having 24 frets makes accessing the rest of the high frets just easier.

Also, if I'm using an active pickup in the bridge position of my guitar, and only have a passive for the neck, could I just wire it so that the bridge pickup goes through the volume pot (there's only one) then the switch, and the neck pickup just goes through the switch?


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> Aside from simply not having the 23rd and 24th, having 24 frets makes accessing the rest of the high frets just easier.
> 
> Also, if I'm using an active pickup in the bridge position of my guitar, and only have a passive for the neck, could I just wire it so that the bridge pickup goes through the volume pot (there's only one) then the switch, and the neck pickup just goes through the switch?



I don't see why you couldn't wire it like that.


----------



## mike mike

> Originally Posted by Jesstaa
> Aside from simply not having the 23rd and 24th, having 24 frets makes accessing the rest of the high frets just easier.
> 
> Also, if I'm using an active pickup in the bridge position of my guitar, and only have a passive for the neck, could I just wire it so that the bridge pickup goes through the volume pot (there's only one) then the switch, and the neck pickup just goes through the switch?



that doesn't quite make sense. plus, active pickups have special pots(25k i believe) so they wouldn't work that well for the passive pup. one active and one passive isn't a very easy setup to work out, and the active one will seriously overpower the passive one. i almost did the same thing a while ago, but decided not to. i say, get the other blackout


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> that doesn't quite make sense. plus, active pickups have special pots(25k i believe) so they wouldn't work that well for the passive pup. one active and one passive isn't a very easy setup to work out, and the active one will seriously overpower the passive one. i almost did the same thing a while ago, but decided not to. i say, get the other blackout



The whole point of what I said was to bypass the pot, and what would the power matter using them independently? I never use both pickups at once, and I almost never use the neck pickup on it's own (For over a year my V had no neck pickup, and I never missed it). I don't wanna go spending another $120 on something I'll hardly use.


----------



## TwinACStacks

If you want 24 frets You got to buy one of those Jacksons or Ibanezes and That AIN'T gonna happen. I'm not having a shredding instrument in my house.....

Besides if You Metalheads weren't such wusses, You could bend the notes 2 steps like a Manly Blues Player would do.

Now get the hell offa' My snow.

 TWIN


----------



## Jasper.

Yesterday I soldered a new mode switch into my JCM900. It's alive again! It sounds tighter and louder again. I'm happy  At first i was a little afraid about the capacitors. But i had the plug out of the wall since wednesday. And they were almost empty.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Jesstaa

TwinACStacks said:


> If you want 24 frets You got to buy one of those Jacksons or Ibanezes and That AIN'T gonna happen. I'm not having a shredding instrument in my house.....
> 
> Besides if You Metalheads weren't such wusses, You could bend the notes 2 steps like a Manly Blues Player would do.
> 
> Now get the hell offa' My snow.
> 
> TWIN



The solo to Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh has 3 step bends, and that's a metal anthem. 
So why not go have a 24 step neck and be able to bend up to basically a 27th fret note.



Jasper. said:


> Yesterday I soldered a new mode switch into my JCM900. It's alive again! It sounds tighter and louder again. I'm happy  At first i was a little afraid about the capacitors. But i had the plug out of the wall since wednesday. And they were almost empty.



Good work.
But why didn't you just bleed the caps? It seems simple enough that even I'd be able to do it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> The solo to Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh has 3 step bends, and that's a metal anthem.
> So why not go have a 24 step neck and be able to bend up to basically a 27th fret note.
> 
> 
> 
> Good work.
> But why didn't you just bleed the caps? It seems simple enough that even I'd be able to do it.



 Guy musta been a former Blues player.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

TwinACStacks said:


> Guy musta been a former Blues player.
> 
> TWIN



Or maybe just a kick ass METAL player


----------



## Jasper.

Jesstaa said:


> The solo to Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh has 3 step bends, and that's a metal anthem.
> So why not go have a 24 step neck and be able to bend up to basically a 27th fret note.
> 
> 
> 
> Good work.
> But why didn't you just bleed the caps? It seems simple enough that even I'd be able to do it.



We did. With a screwdriver to the chassis. But for safety i plugged it out wednesday already.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> Or maybe just a kick ass METAL player



That's an oxymoron.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

TwinACStacks said:


> That's an oxymoron.
> 
> TWIN



Oh really now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ze51lEt3w]YouTube - Chris Broderick - Double BWV 997, J.S. Bach[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkpZ645ztl0&feature=related]YouTube - Betcha Can't Play This - Chris Broderick (Megadeth)[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: Okay the Bach was SUPERB. The electric Meedely-Meedely? EEEeehhhhh..... well that clip was about 30 seconds of my life I will never get back. Impressive technically but boring as HELL. It lives up to my impression of Metalheads. NO SOUL whatsoever, All mechanical.

I'll take the Classical for 100 Alex....

Just my opinion.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: Okay the Bach was SUPERB. The electric Meedely-Meedely? EEEeehhhhh..... well that clip was about 30 seconds of my life I will never get back. Impressive technically but boring as HELL. It lives up to my impression of Metalheads. NO SOUL whatsoever, All mechanical.
> 
> I'll take the Classical for 100 Alex....
> 
> Just my opinion.



Here's 22 fret's and a little soul and shred put together. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUU-1At3Y8k]YouTube - Laney AOR 100 Demo 2[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

Wow, did You guys hear about that terrorist bomber over in England?



He was all set to blow up a big Warehouse. Then he found out it was full of New, unopened 900 heads and he backed out of the mission.


He thought they would cause enough misery on their own.


Nice Playing R/T.



 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Morning RT



Morning LH and friends.


----------



## Steve0525

Morning guys! I put a Jeff Beck minibucker in my strst and the 900 is LOVIN it! I'd love to do a vid, but I cant crank in my appartment, oh well


----------



## mike mike

Morning everyone. Cool stuff Steve. I didn't think JB stood for jeff beck


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!


----------



## mike mike

Hi tone freak! whats up?


----------



## tonefreak

just got back from church! mom's making bbq'd ribs for lunchm and then i'll probably fire up the snowmobile and go look for some snowdrifts.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike and Steve. 

I said Hi to you TF in the 6100 thread. I wont double hi. Cant do it. Wont do it.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike and Steve.
> 
> I said Hi to you TF in the 6100 thread. I wont double hi. Cant do it. Wont do it.



hi Richard
good plan. not being able to play guitar makes me want to make things. like a pedal board or something. even though i only have three pedals 
then i'd have to re do it all when i got an ENGL... i still wanna do it


----------



## Steve0525

Go for it! I love having one and I'm always playing with it ill take a pic of mine


----------



## tonefreak

ok richard!




yeah, i have a pedalboard. do i really need it for a tuner, wah, OD and usually noise suppressor? no. do i like having it so i have somewhere to carry all my random junk? (tacklebox of guitar tech stuff, cords, strap, footswitch, batteries). Yes.


----------



## mike mike

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzGmTXNQsBc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YouTube - Dissimulated Exogenesis[/ame]
Alright guys. Thoughts? Watch in 1080p for best sound


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I didn't think JB stood for jeff beck



Your right .......it stands for Jazz and Blues.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Your right .......it stands for Jazz and Blues.



True, this is that one sorry i dunno what I was thinking lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> True, this is that one sorry i dunno what I was thinking lol



Hey Steve ........the Steve 's special is a good pickup.


----------



## Steve0525

Since I can't play loud in my place, here's some cleans on the SL-X. Just plugged my strat straight in. Enjoy!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXBTLRfRcO0]YouTube - Steve Hurley - The JCM 900 is clean enough for me[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Since I can't play loud in my place, here's some cleans on the SL-X. Just plugged my strat straight in. Enjoy!
> YouTube - Steve Hurley - The JCM 900 is clean enough for me



Sounds good Bro.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Hey Steve ........the Steve 's special is a good pickup.



lol nice thats Dimarzio right?


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Sounds good Bro.



Thanks sir


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> lol nice thats Dimarzio right?



Yes Sir they are.


----------



## mike mike

nice tone steve. did you guys check out my link on the other page?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> nice tone steve. did you guys check out my link on the other page?



Yeah the playing and vocals were great if you digg that stuff, but the drums are just too fake for me


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys

just re-set up the floyd on my jackson. i don't quite have it re-floated how i want it, but i'm getting close.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah the playing and vocals were great if you digg that stuff, but the drums are just too fake for me



real drums. the drummer is incredible. but one to his own.


----------



## mike mike

Hey Guys!! tomorrow at 10 am, i'm trading a big muff pi and $20 for a Ibanez tube screamer(ts9dx). this is such a win!! i got the big muff for 40 bucks(not even my 40 bucks). Ts9dx's cost like 110!! anybody know how a ts9 sounds in front of a 900??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Since I can't play loud in my place, here's some cleans on the SL-X. Just plugged my strat straight in. Enjoy!
> YouTube - Steve Hurley - The JCM 900 is clean enough for me



Very cool bro. Great playing! Im sure Twin will think so as well. But hes probably gonna give you shit just for the fun of it.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey Guys!! tomorrow at 10 am, i'm trading a big muff pi and $20 for a Ibanez tube screamer(ts9dx). this is such a win!! i got the big muff for 40 bucks(not even my 40 bucks). Ts9dx's cost like 110!! anybody know how a ts9 sounds in front of a 900??



I never used one before but I heard great things about that pedal................the youtube clip you showed us has a great guitar tone.....what amps ??


----------



## Jesstaa

Well I got my blackout today, took me about an hour to install it into my Jackson, the control cavity in there is fucking tiny, and they ripped me off with the electronics they sent me, 2 pots, but it only had the washers/nuts for 1, and there was only one nut for the jack, so I had to put a bunch of washers I had laying around behind it so it didn't stick out and look retarded. 
And then the pickup ring isn't even big enough for the screw holes on there, but luckily it's a really stretchy plastic, so I've managed to fit 3 screws into it to hold it in place.

You guys who prefer very non pristine guitars are really gonna love this when I've finished with it XD

So far it's got 1 disconnected, rusted as shit passive pickup in the neck pos, a new Blackout in the bridge pos with a stretched pickup ring, a floyd rose blocked off with coins, a control cavity filled with wires with a 9v battery squeezed in there somehow, and it has a big hole where the pickup selector should be.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I never used one before but I heard great things about that pedal................the youtube clip you showed us has a great guitar tone.....what amps ??



ENGL Powerball, Vader Cabinet and Mesa cab. that song was the first time i heard a 7 string and an ENGL, and that style of music period- 1 year ago without vocals at the studio. good stuff


----------



## TwinACStacks

Nice Playing Steve. That's what I like--clean and simple. Sounded a Hint like "World to Change" by Mayer. Love his stuff.

A+

:cool2::cool2: TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very cool bro. Great playing! Im sure Twin will think so as well. But hes probably gonna give you shit just for the fun of it.



Regular 900's of Course. SLX's or MKIII's No. They are actually REAL amplifiers....

 TWIN


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Regular 900's of Course. SLX's or MKIII's No. They are actually REAL amplifiers....
> 
> TWIN


I will lend you my Modded JCM900DR for a week .......you will love it......very clean overdrive tone......not fuzzy like the DSL's




mike mike said:


> ENGL Powerball, Vader Cabinet and Mesa cab. that song was the first time i heard a 7 string and an ENGL, and that style of music period- 1 year ago without vocals at the studio. good stuff



Yah.... I can listen to that guitar tone all day.


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal........you have a great collection of gear.


----------



## Jesstaa

Goddamnit this weather is really fucking over my body clock, mid december here is usually hot as fuck most days, occasional storms, typical Australian summer, but the last few weeks have basically been winter with daylight savings, it's 1:30am now, but my body feels like it's 9pm. Goddamnit -.-


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Goddamnit this weather is really fucking over my body clock, mid december here is usually hot as fuck most days, occasional storms, typical Australian summer, but the last few weeks have basically been winter with daylight savings, it's 1:30am now, but my body feels like it's 9pm. Goddamnit -.-



It's 9:37am here with a nice light dusting of snow coming down.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> It's 9:37am here with a nice light dusting of snow coming down.



I wouldn't be surprised if it started snowing here, I think this country has gone crazy.


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys



Morning TF.....what's new Bro??


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Nice Playing Steve. That's what I like--clean and simple. Sounded a Hint like "World to Change" by Mayer. Love his stuff.
> 
> A+
> 
> :cool2::cool2: TWIN



Yeah I love john I was just kinda slapping around but it is a lot like Wiating on the world lol. Thanks twin

Goodmoring guys!


----------



## Steve0525

Oh and mike, I use the non turbo (3 knob) TS-9, and I couldn't be happier, I'll do a vid soon. For the kinda stuff you're doing it will work better than the muff


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> real drums. the drummer is incredible. but one to his own.



It may be a real drummer, but that's not a mic'd kit, pure triggers. BUT i will say i thought they were programmed so that guy is really good lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I love john I was just kinda slapping around but it is a lot like Wiating on the world lol. Thanks twin
> 
> Goodmoring guys!



Morning Steve.......how's it going Bro.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Morning Steve.......how's it going Bro.



Pretty good thanks man, nice to have a day off i called in because my wife had a spell last night almost went to the hospital thank god we didn't, but with the baby being so close I figured I'd keep an eye on her. How you doin?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Pretty good thanks man, nice to have a day off i called in because my wife had a spell last night almost went to the hospital thank god we didn't, but with the baby being so close I figured I'd keep an eye on her. How you doin?



I have to learn Sweating Bullets- Megadeth I'm working on it right now .......I just got the solo down.........that would be great if your wife had the baby on Christmas day......what a great gitf that would be.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I have to learn Sweating Bullets- Megadeth I'm working on it right now .......I just got the solo down.........that would be great if your wife had the baby on Christmas day......what a great gitf that would be.



Yeah definatly, that way If i bought her a crummy gift she wouldn't really care lol


----------



## mike mike

morning guys. i just had a dream that i was chilling with friends last night and didn't get home till 2am, and i had to wake up for wrestling practice at 8 am the next morning. then i realized that it was true!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys. i just had a dream that i was chilling with friends last night and didn't get home till 2am, and i had to wake up for wrestling practice at 8 am the next morning. then i realized that it was true!!



Morning Mike.........time to wakeup .....there's on place like home.......there's no place like home.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.........time to wakeup .....there's on place like home.......there's no place like home.



Morning RT. How are you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT. How are you?



I'm doing good ....just learning some new songs today.


----------



## Roadburn

Jesstaa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it started snowing here, I think this country has gone crazy.




There you go...

Snow in Australia, 12-20-2010


----------



## Roadburn

TwinACStacks said:


> Regular 900's of Course. SLX's or MKIII's No. They are actually REAL amplifiers....
> 
> TWIN




I think Twin's account is hacked...


----------



## Jesstaa

Roadburn said:


> There you go...
> 
> Snow in Australia, 12-20-2010



FUCK
How come I missed out
I live on the east coast of Victoria -.-


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. i can't play guitar, so i decided to build a pedal board. i'm outlining stuff right now. here it is so far


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> hey guys. i can't play guitar, so i decided to build a pedal board. i'm outlining stuff right now. here it is so far



 I can't play guitar either.

Never made Me get ambitious....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I will lend you my Modded JCM900DR for a week .......you will love it......very clean overdrive tone......not fuzzy like the DSL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah.... I can listen to that guitar tone all day.




While You are at it how about loaning me some of Your Talent Mike.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> While You are at it how about loaning me some of Your Talent Mike.
> 
> TWIN



-_______-


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> While You are at it how about loaning me some of Your Talent Mike.
> 
> TWIN



I can't do that .......I don't have enough to give out.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I can't do that .......I don't have enough to give out.



lol haha its all good. i don't think twin knows about my injury. he just saw my post above and jumped for a good joke


----------



## tonefreak

back from work!


hi guys!


i took delivery of my new to me skis today! woohoo!


----------



## Steve0525

Nice Mike heres some pis of mine I used plywood with black fabric stapled to the back then a sheet of stainless steel then drilled holes and I wire-tie the pedals in (much better then velcro)


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Nice Mike heres some pis of mine I used plywood with black fabric stapled to the back then a sheet of stainless steel then drilled holes and I wire-tie the pedals in (much better then velcro)



dude that aluminum is BADASS i think i'm gonna have to do that!!


----------



## Steve0525

Thought you'd like that lol


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Thought you'd like that lol



it's so metal. :eek2:


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> it's so metal. :eek2:


Hey man sorry I didnt know you facebooked me lol I can only keep up with so many sites at once lol, you can buy sheets like that at the typical Lowes/ Home Depot I think mine was like 6 or 8 bucks and they cut it for you if you want. my dad's its diamond cut but thats just a bit too much for me. We both did our boards at the same time, I just ran 6 drywall screws into the wood and it was ready to go!


----------



## mike mike

wherre did you attacth the wire tie to the pedals?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> wherre did you attacth the wire tie to the pedals?



In this pic they aren't hooked in, I'm doing some re-arranging(adding a tuner and DC brick and maybe reverb). but you just thread the tie in from the back, untill the locking part stops it, loop it around the pedals other side (a hole on each side of the pedal) then zip it tight and trim it. oh and I added some rubber feet to the top of mine to give it a SLIGHT tilt and prevent sliding


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey Richard......what's new??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Richard......what's new??



Absolutely nothing. LOL Im out of town again. 

How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Absolutely nothing. LOL Im out of town again.
> 
> How about you?



My daughter calling me to watch TV with her........it's passed her bedtime .


----------



## Steve0525

Hey LH, RT!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey LH, RT!



Hi Steve.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve


----------



## mike mike

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> My daughter calling me to watch TV with her........it's passed her bedtime .



Go watch tv with her. Im really missing that with my lil girl right now


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi everyone!!!



Hey Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Go watch tv with her. Im really missing that with my lil girl right now



Sorry Bro......I'm praying that you don't have to work away from home like this any more.........I'll be back in a bit......my daughter is getting mad at me. :Ohno:


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Go watch tv with her. Im really missing that with my lil girl right now



i'm sorry bro. you'll be home before you know it!!



Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike.



hey whats up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey whats up?



I have to get my daughter to bed ......I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Sorry Bro......I'm praying that you don't have to work away from home like this any more.........I'll be back in a bit......my daughter is getting mad at me. :Ohno:



ut oh! Your in trouble now


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i'm sorry bro. you'll be home before you know it!!
> 
> 
> 
> hey whats up?



thanks guys

Not much


----------



## tonefreak

not much 

just got my floyd rose back balanced. when i restrung it a while back, i didn't notice that the posts weren't level, and it was limiting my pull back, so i pulled it all apart, blocked it, re-strung it, re-intoned it, got the posts leveled, and got it re-balanced.


it worked good before, but it works BETTER now!


----------



## mike mike

i love having new gear i can't use


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i love having new gear i can't use




I bought a hiwatt 4x12 then went out of town the following day. Got the JVM the day before Thanksgiving. Didnt have time to play it. Drives me crazy when that shit happens


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I bought a hiwatt 4x12 then went out of town the following day. Got the JVM the day before Thanksgiving. Didnt have time to play it. Drives me crazy when that shit happens



haha we have too much in common bro!! i fell your pain. youneed some alone time with your amps


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> haha we have too much in common bro!! i fell your pain. youneed some alone time with your amps



Amen to that.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning people


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning people



Morning LH


----------



## MM54

Hey guys... this is how bored I am in school right now


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hey guys... this is how bored I am in school right now



hahahha hey matt. why do you have school today? and i post from school every day


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!

no work today! WOOHOO. sorta. i won't be cheering when i get my paycheck next week lol


----------



## mike mike

Cheer up tone freak it's christmas time


----------



## tonefreak

haha i know. my wallet is REALLY hurtin right now. in the past 2 weeks, i've spent... $400 on ski equipment. new skis and bindings.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys



Hey Steve ...it's off to band practice I go.


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> hahahha hey matt. why do you have school today? and i post from school every day



My school sucks, we have school all week less Friday (as in, we have school on the 23rd!  ). I get back from a week in Arizona mid-day on 2 January, and have school the next day, too -.-


----------



## tonefreak

ouch dude that sucks. tomorow is my last day untill after new years.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi MM


----------



## tonefreak

hey lfh

hows it goin tonight?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey lfh
> 
> hows it goin tonight?



Its going. Its cold and rainy here. You dont hear me say that much


----------



## tonefreak

cold... meaning?


it's slushing here... (my term for rain snow mix lol)


----------



## mike mike

hey Richard, Tonefreak, and Matt. just got home from chilling with friends. there was so much smoke in that room...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> cold... meaning?
> 
> 
> it's slushing here... (my term for rain snow mix lol)



maybe 58. And I dont consider that cold. I think its nice


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, it's like 33 here... to warm for my tastes. i'd rather it be around 17 degrees. much nicer. and the snow doesn't melt then.




buuuuut it has to warm up to right around 28-34ish to snow here...


----------



## Jesstaa

Pfft, it's like 19 Celsius here, hot as shit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Mike



hey richard how's it giong?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey richard how's it giong?



Sorry I missed your post earlier.

Its going. How are you?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry I missed your post earlier.
> 
> Its going. How are you?



pretty good. i had a decent day. hand is in pain though. i tried out the tube screamer for like 10 minutes. it makes your amp sound better at low volume and is good for really heavy sustain parts, whats up with you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> pretty good. i had a decent day. hand is in pain though. i tried out the tube screamer for like 10 minutes. it makes your amp sound better at low volume and is good for really heavy sustain parts, whats up with you?



I didnt much care for the tube screamer.
HT's sd1 mod rocks!
Im just sitting in my hotel. Sorry to hear about your hand. Do you know what is wrong with it?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I didnt much care for the tube screamer.
> HT's sd1 mod rocks!
> Im just sitting in my hotel. Sorry to hear about your hand. Do you know what is wrong with it?



torn extensor digitorum and estensor carpi-something. important tendon, controls movement of actually hand, and connects to each finger. hurts like hell.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> torn extensor digitorum and estensor carpi-something. important tendon, controls movement of actually hand, and connects to each finger. hurts like hell.



Are you in a cast? How long til it heals?


----------



## Jesstaa

Seymour Duncan AHB2 'Metal'.
Oh
My
God.

So hot you'll need ice to cool down, running through my 900 I had amazing 80's hair metal/thrash metal sound, with my gain on fucking 7 on B, with the gain all the way up on A I could still get a very metal tone.
So full, so much midrange bite, and very very tight low end.

But they're right about it being a metal pickup, on my 900 I have to roll back the gain on channel A basically all the way to get a really clean tone out of it, up where I normally have it for my Cort it's a bit overdriven (Still really nice, but not super clean)


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are you in a cast? How long til it heals?



no cast, brace, and it has been three weeks so far, and i get to get another check on it in another two weeks. and probably will have to wait a few more weeks. the thing that sucks is the temptation to play, but that can and will damage it more. sorry this took so long to reply


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> no cast, brace, and it has been three weeks so far, and i get to get another check on it in another two weeks. and probably will have to wait a few more weeks. the thing that sucks is the temptation to play, but that can and will damage it more. sorry this took so long to reply



That sucks

Morning guys


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Morning guys



Morning LH. 



neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


no parts again at work today... yet. they may come on the 1 o clock truck


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> 
> no parts again at work today... yet. they may come on the 1 o clock truck



Hey TF......if the part's don't come in at 1:00 it will probably make for a boring day??


----------



## mike mike

hey RT and tone freak. i'm starting the cutting portion of my pedal board today!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT and tone freak. i'm starting the cutting portion of my pedal board today!



Cool :cool2::cool2:.......I got to check it out when it's done.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Hey TF......if the part's don't come in at 1:00 it will probably make for a boring day??



yeah, i'm sittin at home here waitin for a call sayin they came in. there's no sense in being at the shop with nothing to do 


if they don't come in today, i'm off till tuesday... lol


----------



## mike mike

mama mia[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZvBDAGJaTg]YouTube - Diezel Herbert and front loaded 4x12 V30's[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> mama miaYouTube - Diezel Herbert and front loaded 4x12 V30's



That sounds beautiful....... Diezel with EL34's


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That sounds beautiful....... Diezel with EL34's



this would complement the mkiii nicely. its only about 6 times the price 
did you just guess EL34's? you are the tube whisperer!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> this would complement the mkiii nicely. its only about 6 times the price
> did you just guess EL34's? you are the tube whisperer!!



You can hear the mids in those tubes .....my favorite power tubes.....that and 6CA7's ..........I have them in my Laney AOR.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You can hear the mids in those tubes .....my favorite power tubes.....that and 6CA7's ..........I have them in my Laney AOR.



thats awesome bro. yeah i have to agree with you. besides the savage, all my favourite amps have el34/6ca7's. and the herbert is the best, but the savage costs less, and is awesome, so thats the disposition. 

6l6/6550's just have less apparent mids and highs. i generally don't dig it


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats awesome bro. yeah i have to agree with you. besides the savage, all my favourite amps have el34/6ca7's. and the herbert is the best, but the savage costs less, and is awesome, so thats the disposition.
> 
> 6l6/6550's just have less apparent mids and highs. i generally don't dig it



Are you getting Herbert for Christmas??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Are you getting Herbert for Christmas??



:eek2:

maybe if i return all of this studio equipment and this computer, and maybe a few more things:cool2:


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> :eek2:
> 
> maybe if i return all of this studio equipment and this computer, and maybe a few more things:cool2:



I forgot ......you just got the recording equipment.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I forgot ......you just got the recording equipment.



haha even if i didn't i dont thing i could justify spending $4,000 on an amp at age 16 to my parents:eek2:

(even if i did pay for it myself)


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> haha even if i didn't i dont thing i could justify spending $4,000 on an amp at age 16 to my parents:eek2:
> 
> (even if i did pay for it myself)



I can't justify buying it for myself.......I can't afford it ......it's for rich people.


----------



## tonefreak

i'm thinkin about buying one of GuitarFetish's explorer style guitar kits



my parents don't understand why i want ANOTHER guitar


i said it's a sickness


mom said it's a sin. (she said it's called discontentment)...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm thinkin about buy one of GuitarFetish's explorer style guitar kits
> 
> 
> 
> my parents don't understand why i want ANOTHER guitar
> 
> 
> i said it's a sickness
> 
> 
> mom said it's a sin. (she said it's called discontentment)...



I have the same sickness.........discontentment.


----------



## tonefreak

i said they should only make 1 type of guitar


and then we wouldn't have any reason to buy 47 different guitars.


my parents don't understand that each one does something DIFFERENT.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> i said they should only make 1 type of guitar
> 
> 
> and then we wouldn't have any reason to buy 47 different guitars.
> 
> 
> my parents don't understand that each one does something DIFFERENT.



IMO there are only 3 guitars made, everything else is a ripoff, spinoff, combination, or redefined version.


----------



## tonefreak

letseehere

strat

les paul

...

whatelse.

tele?


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> letseehere
> 
> strat
> 
> les paul
> 
> ...
> 
> whatelse.
> 
> tele?



nailed it lol...what are you wanting to get


----------



## tonefreak

i'd like either an explorer or a tele. I'll probably hit up the explorer first.

like i said, i'm gonna probably go with a Guitar fetish explorer kit. it's only like... $120. i know somebody who does air brush painting, so I could have him do a custom paint job for me. slap some good pickups in, good to go.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> i'd like either an explorer or a tele. I'll probably hit up the explorer first.
> 
> like i said, i'm gonna probably go with a Guitar fetish explorer kit. it's only like... $120. i know somebody who does air brush painting, so I could have him do a custom paint job for me. slap some good pickups in, good to go.



That's cool, the only new guitar I ever bought from Gibson was a '76 RI Explorer which is weird because I've never been a huge fan of them. But it rocked man no doubt good luck and let me know how it goes. 
I understand your feeling about a cheap alternative lol I want one of those cheap chinese les paul fakes (shhh!) they make a  model for like 300 Gibson on the headstock and all hahaha


----------



## Codyjohns

I need a cheery burst standard Les Paul.......i'm 40 year's old and have never owned a paul.


----------



## tonefreak

i'm a big fan of cheaper versions of big name companies. i have no issues with modding a $400 MIM strat or a $500 epiphone LP custom.


but if i had a $900+ American strat, or $3500 gibson lp, i wouldn't wanna mod it!!!

which is a problem, cause i like customizing my guitars.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i'd like either an explorer or a tele. I'll probably hit up the explorer first.
> 
> like i said, i'm gonna probably go with a Guitar fetish explorer kit. it's only like... $120. i know somebody who does air brush painting, so I could have him do a custom paint job for me. slap some good pickups in, good to go.



buy a real explorer bro they rock. the kits have bolt on necks which kills the sound of an explorer. mine kicks ass, but the neck is too fat and doesnt have the radius i prefer, and there arent enough frets




Michael RT said:


> I need a cheery burst standard Les Paul.......i'm 40 year's old and have never owned a paul.



YOU NEED ONE!!!


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I need a cheery burst standard Les Paul.......i'm 40 year's old and have never owned a paul.



Dude you need one lol. I've had 1 standard and 1 classic, loved them both. I cry everyday for selling them. I'm only 20 I'll have 100 more once I can fund them...I'm not some rich boy who's mommy buys them les pauls for christmas, when I decided I wanted one, I worked everyday when I got out of school in the 10th grade and saved up to buy this guy...


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> here arent enough frets



.....:sigh:


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> which is a problem, cause i like customizing my guitars.



here's one im doing now lol


----------



## tonefreak

lol i'm fine with 22 frets


and as much as i like set necks, for this, i'd rather have a bolt on, as that leaves me the possibility of swapping it for a different neck someday.


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> here's one im doing now lol



nice. i like that color.


are you gonna re-finish it?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> here's one im doing now lol



It looks cool all beat up like that.


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks guys...i did "re-finish" it I "De-finished"! lol here's The Black One


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks guys...i did "re-finish" it I "De-finished"! lol here's The Black One



I like that look a lot .......very cool.


----------



## tonefreak

is that a capacitor i see soldiered between the ground wire and the claw???


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> is that a capacitor i see soldiered between the ground wire and the claw???



lol Nope just as old orange round sticker much like a yard sale price tag or something lol...I indulge on the little things lol. 

BTW thanks for the compliments guys, these take some time and effort to do lol


----------



## tonefreak

oh i see


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> .....:sigh:



hey bro, i know i'm a minority in the music i play on this forum, but oh well. i like having 24 frets. i worked my ass off to get that gibson and love it, and wouldn't want it to have 24 frets because that would have a considerable impact on its bad ass tone, but as i have started writing solo's on my ibanez, i inadvertantly take advantage of all 24 frets. and when the song is a six string song, it makes it impossible to play the whole solo in a live situation. UNDERSTAND?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

hey richard. whats up


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not much Mike. Hows the hand?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much Mike. Hows the hand?



not good. nothing i can do about it though. shit its gonna get dark before my dads home. won't be able to cut the pedal board. fuck.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

sorry bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> sorry bro



nah bro don't worry about it. it's not your fault. are you home yet?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> hey bro, i know i'm a minority in the music i play on this forum, but oh well. i like having 24 frets. i worked my ass off to get that gibson and love it, and wouldn't want it to have 24 frets because that would have a considerable impact on its bad ass tone, but as i have started writing solo's on my ibanez, i inadvertantly take advantage of all 24 frets. and when the song is a six string song, it makes it impossible to play the whole solo in a live situation. UNDERSTAND?




for what i play, i don't need 24 frets, but having the 24 frets on my jackson just makes upper fret access SO much easier.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> nah bro don't worry about it. it's not your fault. are you home yet?



I wont be home until 3pm tomorrow


----------



## TwinACStacks

If you use more than the first 12 frets, You are just showing off.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> If you use more than the first 12 frets, You are just showing off.
> 
> TWIN



for you, using more that 9 frets is showing off!!


----------



## mike mike

report cards came. in the comments section, every teacher gave me oustanding except 3. two of them gave me satisfactory, and that bastard commie teacher gave me no comment. and he left my grade as a B(this is an AP class, so you get a gpa boost. so an F is an F, a D is a D, a C is a B, a B is an A, and an A is a super A) riht on the edge. i hate you mr rust, i hope you have fun with stalin in hell


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> for you, using more that 9 frets is showing off!!



That's three moren' last year.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

so within another 3 years can we expect to see you usin 24 frets Twin?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> so within another 3 years can we expect to see you usin 24 frets Twin?



another 3 yrs and Twin will have that LP slung low over his walker.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey bro, i know i'm a minority in the music i play on this forum, but oh well. i like having 24 frets. i worked my ass off to get that gibson and love it, and wouldn't want it to have 24 frets because that would have a considerable impact on its bad ass tone, but as i have started writing solo's on my ibanez, i inadvertantly take advantage of all 24 frets. and when the song is a six string song, it makes it impossible to play the whole solo in a live situation. UNDERSTAND?



Sure I understand, but there's an actual SONIC DISadvantage of 24 frets, I can explain it if you want, but I know i would just be wasting my breath. And no your NOT a minority, there are BILLIONS of shredders here and even more low-end, or baritone, or de-tuned, or whatever players. I'm not saying anything goofy, I know this probably sounds very negitive I don't mean it that way I still love ya mikey and you're a killer player... 

lol I play guitars with 21 frets hahahaha


----------



## Steve0525

whats up LH, TWIN, Mike mike?

lol I was playing a little Bass solo part tonight and busted one of my strings on the last note as if it were planned lol it was cool until the next chorus came in and I was OuT oF tUnE.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH, Steve, Twin, Mike, TF.............what's up guys.
I have been playing my Nuno Washburn a lot with the band and it has 22 fret's. 22 24 it doesn't matter to me....as long as the guitar sounds good ....thats it.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH, Steve, Twin, Mike, TF.............what's up guys.
> I have been playing my Nuno Washburn a lot with the band and it has 22 fret's. 22 24 it doesn't matter to me....as long as the guitar sounds good ....thats it.



Good input. Kinda like when people say my JCM 900 sucks lol, but when I play it for hundreds and they tell me it sounds incredible, everything TWIN has to say seems to blow in the wind lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve and RT


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Steve and RT



Hey man, bet your ready for tomorrow lol


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Steve and RT



Hey Richard .......do you got the ring ready for Christmas.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey man, bet your ready for tomorrow lol



you know it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Richard .......do you got the ring ready for Christmas.



yes
Its hidden in my copper LP case


----------



## Steve0525

Hey ToneFreak, I was thinking about what we were talking about earlier how you like the explorer but wanted to pay less than Gibson... I don't know if your familiar but there is an AWESOME guitar Hamer made back in the day called a Hamer Standard. It's essintially a Gibson explorer with a Les Paul fametop and a Les Paul neck these things are AWESOME I can't believe I forgot about them anyways figured I would try to help you out you would LOVE these things much better than an Epiphone I'm sure someone here can vouch for me if there a little bit ol' school like me lol. I've seen them go for about $400 Made in USA... heres a pic


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> yes
> Its hidden in my copper LP case



The last place she would look.


----------



## Steve0525

...btw they more recently made the imported model for like 500 new you could get one for $250 if you searched


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> you know it



Me too man, last ultrasound before the baby comes, got about 3 weeks at the most left


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The last place she would look.



she would get tired of pulling cases down and going through them and putting them back. Thats for sure


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Me too man, last ultrasound before the baby comes, got about 3 weeks at the most left



boy or girl?


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> boy or girl?


Girl.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Girl.



Congats Bro.  I have two girls ...no boys ....just my beautiful girls .....the loves of my life.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Girl.



Did you want a girl?

I have 2 girls and 1 boy. Girls are so much fun.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

michael rt said:


> congats bro.  I have two girls ...no boys ....just my beautiful girls .....the loves of my life. :d



+1000000


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah you know I really want both. I am so happy it doesn't matter either way. We should all get a cigar to celebrate


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah you know I really want both. I am so happy it doesn't matter either way. We should all get a cigar to celebrate



Im sure I speak for the rest of the fathers in this thread when I say we would love to see a pic of the lil girl when you get some


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats Steve. I am happy for you.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sure I speak for the rest of the fathers in this thread when I say we would love to see a pic of the lil girl when you get some



X1000


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks guys lol I will post pics...for now this will have to do.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks guys lol I will post pics...for now this will have to do.



someone needs to photoshop a lil Marshall into that pic.


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks guys lol I will post pics...for now this will have to do.




at first i thought that was a picture of a bowl of chocolate


untill i looked closer and saw a head.


congrats Steve!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> at first i thought that was a picture of a bowl of chocolate
> 
> 
> untill i looked closer and saw a head.
> 
> 
> congrats Steve!



A fucking bowl of chocolate? A fucking bowl of chocolate? Im at a loss for words.


----------



## Steve0525

lol thanks


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> A fucking bowl of chocolate? A fucking bowl of chocolate? Im at a loss for words.


BHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's what I almost said.


----------



## tonefreak

HEY in my defense, when i first saw it, i was reading the post above it, and only saw the first inch or so of the picture!!! 

then i scrolled down more.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> HEY in my defense, when i first saw it, i was reading the post above it, and only saw the first inch or so of the picture!!!
> 
> then i scrolled down more.



it's cool did you see the post about the guitar i recommended for you on the last page???


----------



## tonefreak

yeah i did. I've heard J2112C (a user here) talk about his Hammer Standards.

I'll have to try one out sometime.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> BHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's what I almost said.



A fucking bowl of chocolate. OMG! If I didnt like TF so much I would have cut him to shreds for such a statement


----------



## longfxukxnhair

not sure I will ever look at a bowl of chocolate the same


----------



## tonefreak

your always going to see a head in it from now on aren't you... LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> your always going to see a head in it from now on aren't you... LOL



visions of fetus pudding now. THX TF


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> visions of fetus pudding now. THX TF




BAHAHAHAHA!

any time LH!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> BAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> any time LH!



Now get off my lawn!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh that felt good.


----------



## tonefreak

AW SHIT


i'm runnin outa places to go! i can't stand on twin's snow! i can't stand on LH's desert!


----------



## Steve0525

Sig update just for that


----------



## tonefreak

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> HAHAHAHA



I see the resemblance!!!


----------



## tonefreak

See!!!


See!!!

I told you richard! 

Lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> See!!!
> 
> 
> See!!!
> 
> I told you richard!
> 
> Lol



get off my fucking bowl of chocolate


----------



## tonefreak

where the hell do you want me to stand!!! LOL


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. i just read every post. yeah steve i know haha. i love 22 frets to, i just say when i'm in a live situation, i need guitars with 24 frets if the song requires it. congratulations on the girl BTW.

this is the most boring christmas break ever.2 weeks of no guitar playing or wrestling. prolonged periods of doing nothing. eek


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike, do you agree with me that that bowl of chocolate has a slight resemblance to a baby girl?


or was it the other way around...


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey mike, do you agree with me that that bowl of chocolate has a slight resemblance to a baby girl?
> 
> 
> or was it the other way around...



the bowl of chocolate was here first, so yes?.... (sorry steve )
look at it this way: everybody likes a bowl of chocolate!!  i'm gonna dissapear for a while. go watch a movie with family


----------



## tonefreak

naw, apparently the baby girl was first. i just thought the picture was of a bowl of chocolate at first lol






night guys!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Did I just eat?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Did I just eat?
> 
> TWIN



mmmmmmmmm lumps

morning


----------



## TwinACStacks

:eek2: I will never eat Tapioca again.

 TWIN


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## mike mike

hey ya neal


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys


----------



## mike mike

Marshall JCM 900: The amp that is inferior to a domestic cat according to this forum  :eek2:




<


----------



## LesPaulopolis

...but WHICH JCM900??????

some have been known to sound more tabby than others.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I think they said CHIT, but I see how it could be transposed into CAT.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I think they said CHIT, but I see how it could be transposed into CAT.
> 
> TWIN



Who's making fun of those 2204's again.........those are great amp heads..... for a little 50 watter.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey LH........I got a club gig tonight.....the band is playing........the last one of the year.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH........I got a club gig tonight.....the band is playing........the last one of the year.



Better rip it up bro. Make it count!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Better rip it up bro. Make it count!



Yup ....I'm going to.......I learned never practice before a gig......just feel the music and go with it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yup ....I'm going to.......I learned never practice before a gig......just feel the music and go with it.



I never did as a singer.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I never did as a singer.



OK I'm off.......I will talk to you later when I get back.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> OK I'm off.......I will talk to you later when I get back.



Knock em dead kid!


----------



## mike mike

hey Richard!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi mike



hi! i started and completed initial constructin of my pedal board today. cosmetics soon after


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hi! i started and completed initial constructin of my pedal board today. cosmetics soon after



What materials are you using?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> What materials are you using?



all uncut wood. and there is a power strip i mounded underneath. i'm gonna cover the top in aluminum as well


----------



## mike mike

off to the hardware store. later


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> all uncut wood. and there is a power strip i mounded underneath. i'm gonna cover the top in aluminum as well



cool


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Who's making fun of those 2204's again.........those are great amp heads..... for a little 50 watter.



:eek2: Why Yes they are. For a "Little" 50 watter that is....

The difference is, I have 3 dbs less volume and 3 dbs MORE TONE.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

this is her so far


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> this is her so far



looks good so far. We will get to see the finished product?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> looks good so far. We will get to see the finished product?



ofcourse!! i start paint tomorrow. hopefully finish it as wel, and do the top covering, and hook stuff up!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ofcourse!! i start paint tomorrow. hopefully finish it as wel, and do the top covering, and hook stuff up!



COOL!

Ive done some real trick painting shit on guitars etc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> this is her so far




 Pssst Hey mike, there's a BIG FUCKING RAT crawled into your box through the hole in the back....

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike, LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Pssst Hey mike, there's a BIG FUCKING RAT crawled into your box through the hole in the back....
> 
> TWIN



LMFAO! Dude, you slay me some times.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi TF

There are no fucking bowls of chocolate in here.


----------



## tonefreak

oh no???


i see we have a rat in here. and a box. maybe it's a rat trap.

with a bowl of chocolate in it.


----------



## mike mike

^^ Damn it you guys found out!!


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys! Longgggg day


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hello Sir Steve


----------



## Steve0525

LH you home I'm guessing?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> LH you home I'm guessing?



Yes I am


----------



## Steve0525

Nice man. Playin anthing latly?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Nice man. Playin anthing latly?



Not tonight. I came home and took a nap. Driving long distances makes me tired. Then I hung out with my family. Tomorrow the amp goes on! Damn the area!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night guys


----------



## mike mike

good night richard. sleep well in your own bed


----------



## Steve0525

Hey minke hows the board goin?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey minke hows the board goin?



Pretty good Steve. I'm gonna begin and hopefully finish cosmetics tomorrow. I got a huge sheet of galvanized aluminum for the top. It's gonna be bad ass. There is a picture of it so far above somwhere


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah I saw it looks great I like the hidden power


----------



## Jesstaa

Hmm, I just remembered I had an old quad of Groove tubes that still work... Only now after I'd blown all the HT fuses I had trying to isolate the problem to a tube.
I just REALLY wanna play some fucking guitar through my amp, and I wont be able to get new tubes for a few weeks (Going away on the 28th, don't get paid till the 4th and it takes like a week for stuff to get to my place from the US).

And does anyone know about the 900 valve fail system, on the Marshall website it says 100watt 900 heads have the ability to keep going once a tube fails, does this mean that it automatically adjusts the impedence? Because the couple of times I've powered my amp up with the blown tube, it's worked perfectly fine, and the OT hasn't heated up in the slightest.


----------



## Roadburn

MkIII's automatically switch from 100 to 50 Watt if a fuse fails.
I had it happen once.


----------



## Jesstaa

Roadburn said:


> MkIII's automatically switch from 100 to 50 Watt if a fuse fails.
> I had it happen once.



Is it safe to run it like that?


----------



## Roadburn

Dunno, but I finished 2 out of 3 hours of band practice without problems.

I don't even know if, like you asked, if the impedance changes when this happens. I just kept a 16Ohm 4x12 connected and continued playing.


----------



## Jesstaa

God how I wish I had the money for this
1994 Marshall 2500 SL-X JCM900 - Twin Master Volume JCM (eBay item 150536795815 end time 31-Dec-10 07:18:16 AEDST) : Musical Instruments\

Oh holy shit.
Brand new JVM205H for $1500, I've never even seen them that cheap used before. Wtf is going on xD

Edit: I think it's time for me to get a new Marshall.
I'll start saving up some money and get a 1960A, then fix up my DR, save up a bit more cash, sell it and get an 800 or JCM 900 MKIII


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> God how I wish I had the money for this
> 1994 Marshall 2500 SL-X JCM900 - Twin Master Volume JCM (eBay item 150536795815 end time 31-Dec-10 07:18:16 AEDST) : Musical Instruments\
> 
> Oh holy shit.
> Brand new JVM205H for $1500, I've never even seen them that cheap used before. Wtf is going on xD
> 
> Edit: I think it's time for me to get a new Marshall.
> I'll start saving up some money and get a 1960A, then fix up my DR, save up a bit more cash, sell it and get an 800 or JCM 900 MKIII



That is the SL-X that I want.....50w EL34's.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> That is the SL-X that I want.....50w EL34's.



I'd prefer a 100watter, but for a price like that... DAMN I WISH I HAD THE MONEY.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I'd prefer a 100watter, but for a price like that... DAMN I WISH I HAD THE MONEY.



I like the faster breakup in the 50 watter's.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren 

Merry Christmas for some, and Happy holiday for everybody else


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren
> 
> Merry Christmas for some, and Happy holiday for everybody else



Merry Christmas Eve Neal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Morning guys



Morning and Merry Christmas Eve Richard ......I'm beat ......played till 2 in the morning. :eek2:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning and Merry Christmas Eve Richard ......I'm beat ......played till 2 in the morning. :eek2:



Merry Xmas eve to you too. Some times when I hear you guys talk about playing, it makes me want to do it again. Some times.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I like the faster breakup in the 50 watter's.



I have to agree. I think they are more touch sensitive. In general 100's of various models sound a little "fuller" up loud but actual volume-wise there isn't much difference between 50 and 100 watts. I think it's something like 3dbs---barely audible.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I like the faster breakup in the 50 watter's.



I prefer the added oomph of 100's.
Might just be in 100watters with 2 tubes going, but I notice a huge difference between the two.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> That is the SL-X that I want.....50w EL34's.



I COULD be wrong, but I'm pretty sure jusr early 93 SL-X's came with 34's, mine is a November 93 and it has 5881's (which I really dig, something different for once)

and yes guys I recommend the 2500 Xtra it is truly awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I COULD be wrong, but I'm pretty sure jusr early 93 SL-X's came with 34's, mine is a November 93 and it has 5881's (which I really dig, something different for once)
> 
> and yes guys I recommend the 2500 Xtra it is truly awesome



Yup....90 to 92 all JCM900's had EL343's and a few early 93's had EL34's.......my favorite power tubes....it doesn't mean EL34's are the best... it's just my power tube that works the best for my playing.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> God how I wish I had the money for this
> 1994 Marshall 2500 SL-X JCM900 - Twin Master Volume JCM (eBay item 150536795815 end time 31-Dec-10 07:18:16 AEDST) : Musical Instruments\
> 
> Oh holy shit.
> Brand new JVM205H for $1500, I've never even seen them that cheap used before. Wtf is going on xD
> 
> Edit: I think it's time for me to get a new Marshall.
> I'll start saving up some money and get a 1960A, then fix up my DR, save up a bit more cash, sell it and get an 800 or JCM 900 MKIII



DAMN THAT THING IS CLEAN!!:eek2:



Michael RT said:


> I like the faster breakup in the 50 watter's.



exactly!!

GOOD MRNING EVERYONE


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> DAMN THAT THING IS CLEAN!!:eek2:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!!
> 
> GOOD MRNING EVERYONE



Hey Brother Mike........whats new.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Brother Mike........whats new.



not much man. i'm gonna start, and hopefully finish the cosmetic part of my pedal board today, and then i will be done. how abut you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> not much man. i'm gonna start, and hopefully finish the cosmetic part of my pedal board today, and then i will be done. how abut you?



I'm just taking it easy ....... tired from the gig last night. :eek2:


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm just taking it easy ....... tired from the gig last night. :eek2:



how did it go? that reminds me i got another band offer yesterday!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how did it go? that reminds me i got another band offer yesterday!



The people loved us (500 Horse)......there was about 200 people and all was in the Christmas mood.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The people loved us (500 Horse)......there was about 200 people and all was in the Christmas mood.



thats awesome!! big crowd!! how loud di you get to crank it up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats awesome!! big crowd!! how loud di you get to crank it up?



I used the bass player's Orange Tiny Terror and miked it in the PA.......it was loud.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I used the bass player's Orange Tiny Terror and miked it in the PA.......it was loud.



haha nice!! it wouldve been cool to crank up the marshall though. do you ever get the marshall past 5?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> haha nice!! it wouldve been cool to crank up the marshall though. do you ever get the marshall past 5?



The 100w never past 5........here's a clip from last night's gig.


Click here to listen to *wholelottalove.mp3*


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The 100w never past 5........here's a clip from last night's gig.
> 
> 
> Click here to listen to *wholelottalove.mp3*



cool stuff. good tone! and thats too bad. whats the loudest you push the 100 watt?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> cool stuff. good tone! and thats too bad. whats the loudest you push the 100 watt?



When practicing I play at 3-4 with the band and that's fucking loud.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> cool stuff. good tone!


That was the Orange Tiny Terror.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That was the Orange Tiny Terror.



oranges rock!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The 100w never past 5........here's a clip from last night's gig.
> 
> 
> Click here to listen to *wholelottalove.mp3*



very cool


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> very cool



Thank's Bro........we had a blast.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Bro........we had a blast.



I have never played guitar in a live setting. I may have to try it once. I have as a singer and a drummer. Not as a guitarist.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have never played guitar in a live setting. I may have to try it once. I have as a singer and a drummer. Not as a guitarist.



I hope one day you get a chance to do it again.....it's a lot of fun........I love it.


----------



## mike mike

hi richard. the cold moist air is thwarting my drying time for the first coat of primer


----------



## mike mike

only 20 minutes till the actuall paint goes on xD

EDIT: just put on the first coat of black. maybe1-2 more coats, depending on how it goes. may also put some wood filler in on one of the sides to fix some imperfections, or leave it alone because it doesn't matter. what say you guys?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> only 20 minutes till the actuall paint goes on xD
> 
> EDIT: just put on the first coat of black. maybe1-2 more coats, depending on how it goes. may also put some wood filler in on one of the sides to fix some imperfections, or leave it alone because it doesn't matter. what say you guys?



Yah it doesn't matter I would use the wood filler.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah it doesn't matter I would use the wood filler.



alright. depending on if i have time i will. that is alot of work though, adn tat is an understatement  yesterday i filled one area and it took forever. i would have to put it on, let it dry, sandthe shit out of it, and repaint the entire board. but would it be worth it...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> only 20 minutes till the actuall paint goes on xD
> 
> EDIT: just put on the first coat of black. maybe1-2 more coats, depending on how it goes. may also put some wood filler in on one of the sides to fix some imperfections, or leave it alone because it doesn't matter. what say you guys?



Fill it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> alright. depending on if i have time i will. that is alot of work though, adn tat is an understatement  yesterday i filled one area and it took forever. i would have to put it on, let it dry, sandthe shit out of it, and repaint the entire board. but would it be worth it...



Are you using spray cans?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> alright. depending on if i have time i will. that is alot of work though, adn tat is an understatement  yesterday i filled one area and it took forever. i would have to put it on, let it dry, sandthe shit out of it, and repaint the entire board. but would it be worth it...



My Dad aways said....if your going to do it .....do it right the first time.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. i just filled it and sanded it. i will have to respray the area on sunday(no work on christmas, unfortunately lol) it feels better. i will probably go over the area with filler again on sunday just to make sure i got everything. might as well do it right. its not like i'm in a hurry for a gig or something


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys. i just filled it and sanded it. i will have to respray the area on sunday(no work on christmas, unfortunately lol) it feels better. i will probably go over the area with filler again on sunday just to make sure i got everything. might as well do it right. its not like i'm in a hurry for a gig or something



You will be gigging before you know it........did you talk to that band???


----------



## mike mike

yeah man, i'm gonna accept probably. bro RT, you have got to put up a video of you playing "colours" i love the solo and progression


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah man, i'm gonna accept probably. bro RT, you have got to put up a video of you playing "colours" i love the solo and progression



If I get time over the holidays I will do a video with some licks from the tune.


----------



## mike mike

why does my family go to church on Christmas Eve AND Christmas day?


----------



## mike mike

RT you need one of these to exercise your tapping on


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT you need one of these to exercise your tapping on



I want that guitar BADLY ........ beautiful 8 string


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> why does my family go to church on Christmas Eve AND Christmas day?



Nothing wrong with that squirt. Christmas is about JESUS, remember?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Nothing wrong with that squirt. Christmas is about JESUS, remember?
> 
> TWIN



Twin your right.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> why does my family go to church on Christmas Eve AND Christmas day?



Right now I'm going to my oldest daughter's house for a little family Christmas visit .


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Nothing wrong with that squirt. Christmas is about JESUS, remember?
> 
> TWIN



I know twin, I'm pretty religious. But my church is 20 minutes away, and... Well that's it actually


----------



## Codyjohns

Merry Christmas Eve everyone.


----------



## Turrican

I got a JCM 900 MkIII 2100 today after reading about them here for months. Its my first real Marshall amp. Its been a long time coning been wanting one for 10 years or so and today its a reality. Sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!! 
Glad to finally join the club here!
Here is a pic with my 83 Les Paul Standard and my 02 American Standard Strat.


----------



## mike mike

Turrican said:


> I got a JCM 900 MkIII 2100 today after reading about them here for months. Its my first real Marshall amp. Its been a long time coning been wanting one for 10 years or so and today its a reality. Sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!
> Glad to finally join the club here!
> Here is a pic with my 83 Les Paul Standard and my 02 American Standard Strat.



Welcome to the forum. Awesome amp btw. There aren't many mkiii's around. Nice les Paul to. That sure is nice. Dunlop ultra sharp picks are a win btw(I also use them lol)


----------



## Turrican

You have a good eye Mike. I just switched to those pics a couple weeks ago. I got a free one in a pack of strings and Im using them mostly now.


----------



## mike mike

Turrican said:


> You have a good eye Mike. I just switched to those pics a couple weeks ago. I got a free one in a pack of strings and Im using them mostly now.



There good picks  they work really well when they are worn in.


----------



## Codyjohns

Turrican said:


> I got a JCM 900 MkIII 2100 today after reading about them here for months. Its my first real Marshall amp. Its been a long time coning been wanting one for 10 years or so and today its a reality. Sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!
> Glad to finally join the club here!
> Here is a pic with my 83 Les Paul Standard and my 02 American Standard Strat.



Cool gear Bro .....welcome aboard .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> why does my family go to church on Christmas Eve AND Christmas day?



Its part of their tradition? Celebrate him in your heart. Location matters not.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Turrican said:


> You have a good eye Mike. I just switched to those pics a couple weeks ago. I got a free one in a pack of strings and Im using them mostly now.



Hi T. You are about 45 minutes away from me. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Richard Merry Christmas Eve.....my youngest one is sleeping and my wife is making cookies and I on the forum hanging out for a bit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Richard Merry Christmas Eve.....my youngest one is sleeping and my wife is making cookies and I on the forum hanging out for a bit.



Merry Christmas eve to you to Michael. Enjoy the night my friend.


----------



## tonefreak

merry christmas boys!

i'll be on at some point tomorrow!

night all!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> merry christmas boys!
> 
> i'll be on at some point tomorrow!
> 
> night all!



Merry Christmas TF.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys what's up?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys what's up?



Hey Steve Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steve0525

You too man! hope all goes well tomorrow with the little ones lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> You too man! hope all goes well tomorrow with the little ones lol



I was at my oldest daughter house tonight to bring her gifts and my youngest one is sleeping away.....I got to get the gift's out now for her.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I was at my oldest daughter house tonight to bring her gifts and my youngest one is sleeping away.....I got to get the gift's out now for her.



"Michael SC" tonight huh?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> "Michael SC" tonight huh?



Yup ...I get to play Santa .


----------



## Roadburn

Turrican said:


> I got a JCM 900 MkIII 2100 today after reading about them here for months. Its my first real Marshall amp. Its been a long time coning been wanting one for 10 years or so and today its a reality. Sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!
> Glad to finally join the club here!
> Here is a pic with my 83 Les Paul Standard and my 02 American Standard Strat.




Welcome to the club of III's!!!


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> why does my family go to church on Christmas Eve AND Christmas day?



Man, screw that.
I'm glad my family is mostly unreligious.
Going to church that much would take what little fun is left in christmas away.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Merry Christmas guys!

I hope you have a great one


----------



## joshuaaewallen

TheLoudness!! said:


> I heard that FJAmods does not do 900's anymore. Who mods them???



Try Jon Wilder... He does awesome work.

Marshall Amp Forum - View Profile: Wilder Amplification


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!



i just put another 40 miles on my sled today... the trails were BRUTAL. needless to say i'm sore now!


----------



## mike mike

Nice tone freak. Merry Christmas guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Merry Christmas Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Merry Christmas Guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Merry Christmas Guys



Back at ya Michael


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Back at ya Michael



Congratulations Richard & Faith ........I wish you guys all the best and Merry Christmas.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Congratulations Richard & Faith ........I wish you guys all the best and Merry Christmas.



We thank you. I let her read your post


----------



## mike mike

Meery Christmas back at you Richard and RT. I just got out of church. Good service


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Meery Christmas back at you Richard and RT. I just got out of church. Good service



Merry Christmas Brother Mike.


----------



## mike mike

well, i got two Mackie Mr8 audio reference monitors and acoustic foam. this pretty much completes my home studio. too bad i can't play anything to record


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike!


----------



## mike mike

yee. what did you get?


----------



## tonefreak

so far, 
me and my sister got season passes to the local ski hill. 

i also get some stuff for my snowmobile, 

and i got $50 in gas cards

my grandpa forgot to bring his presents for us yesterday, so we're stopping in there tomorow, i'll probably get some cash from him.

tomorrow we go to my other grandparents, so i'll probably get some cash from them, who knows what else

and i just bought a new pair of skis, so any more cash i get is going to finish paying them off. I still owe myself $200... (i had to borrow $230 or so from the money i'm saving towards a truck lol)





hopefully i can sell my Fender Blues Junior soon so I can buy myself a belated Christmas present... Marshall Class 5...


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up! Hope everything wen't well


----------



## MM54

Hey everyone, merry Christmas!

I got the Radial Bigshot AB/Y, tried it out a little while ago with the 900 running clean and the ML100 doing it's fantastic distortion. Sounds GREAT. I just need another cab so I don't have to split the one I have 

Now I'm staring at my lava lamp


----------



## chuckharmonjr

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have very expensive taste and its not exclusive to amps. Cars, guitars and watches just to name a few.



LFH we share the exact same passions Bro....lol...got a real nice datejust in gold and stainless..white face with roman numerals on my wrist as I type this..lol


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hey everyone, merry Christmas!
> 
> I got the Radial Bigshot AB/Y, tried it out a little while ago with the 900 running clean and the ML100 doing it's fantastic distortion. Sounds GREAT. I just need another cab so I don't have to split the one I have
> 
> Now I'm staring at my lava lamp



radial has one called the headbone, that switches two tube amps between one cab, so you don't have to split the cab


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckharmonjr said:


> LFH we share the exact same passions Bro....lol...got a real nice datejust in gold and stainless..white face with roman numerals on my wrist as I type this..lol



Very cool! I am wearing 1 of my 4 Movados as I type this. Would love to see a pic of yours.


----------



## Steve0525

I'm automaticly a watch guy because of John Mayer lol


----------



## chuckharmonjr

well crap...whats the site to download to? Had to reformat my hard drive a coupla weeka ago and lost the link


----------



## Steve0525

^^ Most people use photobucket.


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> well crap...whats the site to download to? Had to reformat my hard drive a coupla weeka ago and lost the link



NICE dude! The DateJust is no joke!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Not the best pic...lol...you can see the forum on the screen

datejust.jpg picture by Chuck_Harmon - Photobucket


----------



## chuckharmonjr

well if ya like the datejust you should see my Presidential...lol


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> Not the best pic...lol...you can see the forum on the screen
> 
> datejust.jpg picture by Chuck_Harmon - Photobucket



nice, LH, you're sig and dodge are gonna be famous!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Not counting the wife's (she has 4 rolies), current inventory is 6 Breitlings, 12 Rolies and an Omega. Im actually more partial to the sport models, I dont wear the Presidential or the Datejust that often. Usually wear a Sub, a Jimmy II or the Emergency.


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> Not counting the wife's (she has 4 rolies), current inventory is 6 Breitlings, 12 Rolies and an Omega. Im actually more partial to the sport models, I dont wear the Presidential or the Datejust that often. Usually wear a Sub, a Jimmy II or the Emergency.



That's some serious gear brother. anything you're really jonesing for?


----------



## chuckharmonjr

a '68 black beauty and a 2203 stack...to replace some of what I lost in a house fire in '03...lol


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> a '68 black beauty and a 2203 stack...to replace some of what I lost in a house fire in '03...lol



That's awful, I was talking about watches lol...but nice list either way. I have a very very low budget and I'm trying hard to get a les paul now. I got rid of mine a few years back and I've been wanting another ever since. Trying to sell some things off to get one


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckharmonjr said:


> Not the best pic...lol...you can see the forum on the screen
> 
> datejust.jpg picture by Chuck_Harmon - Photobucket



Very nice. Watches are so cool!


----------



## tonefreak

mornin dudes


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren.

Snowing here in Homeboy Land, Bigtime


----------



## Steve0525

Morning off to church


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## chuckharmonjr

whassup Mike


----------



## mike mike

hey chuck not much. just got some morning work done, and hopefully i can get to work on my pedal board soon. how about you?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey mike whats up man? hit up any shows latly due to you not being able to play??


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey mike whats up man? hit up any shows latly due to you not being able to play??



hey steve what's up? and unfortunately, no. there hasn't been anything in my area. i was supposed to see my friends play, but i couldn't get a ride. how was your christmas?


----------



## Steve0525

good man nice to be off a few days. on the subject of your pedalboard, anything you wanting to thrown in on the new board??


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> good man nice to be off a few days. on the subject of your pedalboard, anything you wanting to thrown in on the new board??



haha i don't know yet. looks like i'm gonna be traveling today instead of finishing it up. i have finished primer, and two coats of paint. i am applying wood filler to somer areas now, and then i need some more paint, then finally, the aluminum


----------



## Steve0525

I mean like is there any pedals you've been picturing on there? I always do that in my head


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I mean like is there any pedals you've been picturing on there? I always do that in my head



just the pedals i have. i haven't gotten to use the tube screamer, but i think it will be short lived on my pedal board, probably go for a delay of some sort. but so far it is cable-polytune-crybaby-tube king distortion-tube screamer.


----------



## Steve0525

That's cool, for me it something like Guitar...

TU-2 -> Crybaby -> Tubescreamer -> Amp

Loop Send -> DigiDelay -> MXR 6band -> Rocktron Hush -> and maybe soon a holy grail


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Just chillin..the Sunday jam is canceled today, so I think I wil get 2 or 3 hours practice in. Starting a new project this week, so I have to get some materials together for an organizational meeting/jam come tuesday or wednesday. I ended up walking off from the project I was working with after the drummer acted a complete and total ass of himself. So now Im putting my own project together, with some great folks doing stuff I am much happier and comfortable with.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> That's cool, for me it something like Guitar...
> 
> TU-2 -> Crybaby -> Tubescreamer -> Amp
> 
> Loop Send -> DigiDelay -> MXR 6band -> Rocktron Hush -> and maybe soon a holy grail



that's cool. i'm not a huge pedal guy. i built the pedal board out of boredome, and because it would be nice for gigs. thats smart with the loop though. i wish the 900 series had a better effect loop.



chuckharmonjr said:


> Just chillin..the Sunday jam is canceled today, so I think I wil get 2 or 3 hours practice in. Starting a new project this week, so I have to get some materials together for an organizational meeting/jam come tuesday or wednesday. I ended up walking off from the project I was working with after the drummer acted a complete and total ass of himself. So now Im putting my own project together, with some great folks doing stuff I am much happier and comfortable with.



sounds awesome. i hope all goes well


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Its gonna be. Gotta killer young drummer..an awesome musician that plays a killer bass AND killer guitar whose voice and mine match up perfectly in timbre (singing in harmony it sounds like one voice double tracked) so we need either another guitar/bassist or a keyboard player and Doug can play bass...either way...a contemporary blues/rock project which is perfect for me.


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> Its gonna be. Gotta killer young drummer..an awesome musician that plays a killer bass AND killer guitar whose voice and mine match up perfectly in timbre (singing in harmony it sounds like one voice double tracked) so we need either another guitar/bassist or a keyboard player and Doug can play bass...either way...a contemporary blues/rock project which is perfect for me.



Awesome man, being happy with the people in the group is just as important, if not more important than the tunes themselves


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Doug is one of the first folks I met after moving down here this summer and we've been friends ever since. Chad the drummer is somebody I work with and we have become pretty tight as well. Just need a keys person and we'll be good...griins. Leaning towards Gary Moore/Joe Bonamassa kinds of stuff..maybe spice up some old ZZ Top and Zeppelin along with it...should be a pretty good set list and show. And the bes thing...I wont have to dress up in bullshit halloween make-up and crap any more...lol.


----------



## Steve0525

chuckharmonjr said:


> \ Leaning towards Gary Moore/Joe Bonamassa kinds of stuff..maybe spice up some old ZZ Top and Zeppelin along with it...should be a pretty good set list and show. And the bes thing...I wont have to dress up in bullshit halloween make-up and crap any more...lol.



Just named all my favorite players and bands, lol should be killer are you writing tunes???


----------



## mike mike

nice stuff Chuck. i have never had chemistry with a player my own age


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> radial has one called the headbone, that switches two tube amps between one cab, so you don't have to split the cab



I don't like those from the technical standpoint (momentary no-loads, plus the likelihood of it not working, and I can't use both at once), plus it doesn't have phase-correction stuff. Another cab (eventually) will look cooler, too.



chuckharmonjr said:


> Not counting the wife's (she has 4 rolies), current inventory is 6 Breitlings, 12 Rolies and an Omega. Im actually more partial to the sport models, I dont wear the Presidential or the Datejust that often. Usually wear a Sub, a Jimmy II or the Emergency.



I have a fake Rolex I bought in NYC for like $20 



mike mike said:


> just the pedals i have. i haven't gotten to use the tube screamer, but i think it will be short lived on my pedal board, probably go for a delay of some sort. but so far it is cable-polytune-crybaby-tube king distortion-tube screamer.



Nice. I've been growing in pedal count very slowly... With my custom pedal (if I can ever get it sounding good), AB/Y, Wah, footswitch for the amp, (and plans to get an NS-2) I'm thinking I may be building a board soon.


Hey guys!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang. welcome to the day after........ugh


----------



## Steve0525

hey man how you doin?


----------



## mike mike

Hi Matt, Richard, and Steve. Boring day of running errands. Can't wait to get home and finish painting my board. What's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> hey man how you doin?



Im hanging in there. How are you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. How's the family? And the JVM?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Both are good. Hows the hand?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Both are good. Hows the hand?



unfortunately, it has not gotten any better


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> unfortunately, it has not gotten any better



Im sorry to hear this. It will in time Im sure.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sorry to hear this. It will in time Im sure.



yeah. it will be a long time, but i am trying to be as positive about this as i can, so no worries here


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah. it will be a long time, but i am trying to be as positive about this as i can, so no worries here



Im going to tell you a story. I hope it puts things in its proper perspective. 

Many years ago I had a friend named Jeff. We were teenagers. I was playing my way up through the bar scene. He was a young guitar player with much promise. And a very good guy. He was out fucking around one night with a friend. They were drunk and riding a motorcycle. Im not sure how (or maybe I dont remember) but they got in an accident. He hit his left (fretting) hand on a stop sign. Lost complete use of that hand forever. It was sad. he lost a part of himself that he really loved. 
Mike, it will take time to heal and you have said as much. While I will admit it must suck, it could be worse.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im going to tell you a story. I hope it puts things in its proper perspective.
> 
> Many years ago I had a friend named Jeff. We were teenagers. I was playing my way up through the bar scene. He was a young guitar player with much promise. And a very good guy. He was out fucking around one night with a friend. They were drunk and riding a motorcycle. Im not sure how (or maybe I dont remember) but they got in an accident. He hit his left (fretting) hand on a stop sign. Lost complete use of that hand forever. It was sad. he lost a part of himself that he really loved.
> Mike, it will take time to heal and you have said as much. While I will admit it must suck, it could be worse.



that sucks hella, damn i feel bad for him. You are right, and that is why i have been looking one the bright side of life. it will get better, and i will be fine. i'm not that worried. thanks for the story and support


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that sucks hella, damn i feel bad for him. You are right, and that is why i have been looking one the bright side of life. it will get better, and i will be fine. i'm not that worried. thanks for the story and support



Anytime! Just do what is asked of you. You will get there.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Anytime! Just do what is asked of you. You will get there.



for sure!! right now i am just chilling to the awesome power of the new monitors i have with some huge low end music. it would make you gizz ahaha


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> for sure!! right now i am just chilling to the awesome power of the new monitors i have with some huge low end music. it would make you gizz ahaha



Good way to pass time.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good way to pass time.



yep  tomorrow i am going to teach a friend how to use pro tools, and i got bored so made a video of my setup for my youtube subscribers, to give them a preview of what is to come. here lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYsN3XQcrE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - My New Studio Setup[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Steve0525 said:


> Just named all my favorite players and bands, lol should be killer are you writing tunes???



Gotta ton of stuff written from over 40 years of playing...so does Doug...we will do a mix of cover along those lines plus our own stuff...see where it goes


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yep  tomorrow i am going to teach a friend how to use pro tools, and i got bored so made a video of my setup for my youtube subscribers, to give them a preview of what is to come. here lol
> 
> YouTube - My New Studio Setup



That is a great setup for recording.......I can't wait to hear some more recording Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang


----------



## tonefreak

hey LFH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi TF


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, lonnng practice with the new guys recording tomorrow pumped but nervous lol


----------



## tonefreak

have fun recording Steve!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, lonnng practice with the new guys recording tomorrow pumped but nervous lol



nothing to be nervous about bro. Go in and do it! Your part is yours. Own it and it will all be good.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> have fun recording Steve!



Thanks man...hope it goes well maybe ill sneak a few video clips


----------



## tonefreak

i love recording. totally up my alley. i just wish i had the money for a nice setup laptop and interface so i could do more at home.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i love recording. totally up my alley. i just wish i had the money for a nice setup laptop and interface so i could do more at home.



We dont care what you put up your "alley". Just keep it to yourself.


----------



## mike mike

Hi everyone. had a long fun day teachnig my friend how pro tools works, recording, etc(not playing) and he gave me some nos tubes to try out(they have a shit load of nos tubes lying around from the 50's and 60's, the dad is an electrical engineer) and one of the tubes he gave me happened to be a rare RCA black plate 12au7, that are worth $99.00 each  and are prized for their rich harmonic tone. the thing i in immaculate shape, i cant wait to try it in a few weeks. sup guys?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi everyone. had a long fun day teachnig my friend how pro tools works, recording, etc(not playing) and he gave me some nos tubes to try out(they have a shit load of nos tubes lying around from the 50's and 60's, the dad is an electrical engineer) and one of the tubes he gave me happened to be a rare RCA black plate 12au7, that are worth $99.00 each  and are prized for their rich harmonic tone. the thing i in immaculate shape, i cant wait to try it in a few weeks. sup guys?



I want tubes!!!!!!!!!

Hi Mike


----------



## tonefreak

haha lfh...




hey mike!

















i'm digging Tesla right now. i love that hard driving rock feel.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi everyone. had a long fun day teachnig my friend how pro tools works, recording, etc(not playing) and he gave me some nos tubes to try out(they have a shit load of nos tubes lying around from the 50's and 60's, the dad is an electrical engineer) and one of the tubes he gave me happened to be a rare RCA black plate 12au7, that are worth $99.00 each  and are prized for their rich harmonic tone. the thing i in immaculate shape, i cant wait to try it in a few weeks. sup guys?



Nice score Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

hey RT, what's shakin!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey RT, what's shakin!



Hi TF.........I had one to many rye & coke tonight .....buzzing good right now.......what's shakin with you???


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning all


----------



## tonefreak

nice RT.

mornin guys


----------



## mike mike

Morning everyone


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


longfxukxnhair said:


> morning all



 Morning LH.


tonefreak said:


> nice RT.
> mornin guys



Morning TF. 


mike mike said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DAMN! No one has been in here for over 12 hrs? 

Hi guys


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> DAMN! No one has been in here for over 12 hrs?
> 
> Hi guys



hey richard. i have been gone at a wrestling tournament until now(i left at 5) what's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey richard. i have been gone at a wrestling tournament until now(i left at 5) what's up?



Hi Mike. I was passed out when you posted this last night


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys



Hi TF...........what's new Bro??


----------



## bhm1905

hi i s there a way to bias the jcm900 without soldering,all i have is a multimeter,any help please


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> hi i s there a way to bias the jcm900 without soldering,all i have is a multimeter,any help please



You need the right tool......a tool like this Weber Bias Rite cathode current monitor
I would not bias the amp unless you know how to .......a amp can kill you even when it is unplugged from the wall.


----------



## tonefreak

hi RT. nothing much. I'm leaving in a half hour to go the upper michigan, skiing with some friends for the rest of the week.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi RT. nothing much. I'm leaving in a half hour to go the upper michigan, skiing with some friends for the rest of the week.



That sounds like a lot of fun ..........I'm as sick as a dog today with the flu.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, it will be my first trip with my new skis



that't too bad! hope you feel better soon! i hate being sick


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, it will be my first trip with my new skis
> 
> 
> 
> that't too bad! hope you feel better soon! i hate being sick



Thank's TF I'm feeling better today.......band practice was rough yesterday ..........one good thing is I got to crank my Laney AOR ....what a brown sound I'm getting from that amp head......sound like the tone on the 1984 album.....clean overdrive sound big time.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT and TF! havent seen you in a while RT. what's new?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT and TF! havent seen you in a while RT. what's new?



Hi Mike ............I have been really busy.......had to learn a lot of songs and had a band practice late night.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hi Mike ............I have been really busy.......had to learn a lot of songs and had a band practice late night.



how did it go?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how did it go?



I 'm using my Laney and loving it........we played Sweating Bullets (Megadeth) and nailed it down last night.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I 'm using my Laney and loving it........we played Sweating Bullets (Megadeth) and nailed it down last night.



nice!! cool stuff bro i'm glad you are having a good time


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice!! cool stuff bro i'm glad you are having a good time



Hows the hand healing up???


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike



i'm leaving shortly here, so talk to you all in a few days


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey mike
> 
> 
> 
> i'm leaving shortly here, so talk to you all in a few days



Have a good one and take care Bro.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up! Such a long day yesterday got off work at 330 went to the studio at 430 and got home at 1 am... Finally Got to bring this beast home!!!






You can't get the brown sound without the brown cloth!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up! Such a long day yesterday got off work at 330 went to the studio at 430 and got home at 1 am... Finally Got to bring this beast home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get the brown sound without the brown cloth!!!



Great amp Bro.......I would love to get one myself.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up! Such a long day yesterday got off work at 330 went to the studio at 430 and got home at 1 am... Finally Got to bring this beast home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get the brown sound without the brown cloth!!!



hey Steve *drool* that is beautiful. what colour is the head?


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Great amp Bro.......I would love to get one myself.


Thanks man you should be proud! this is my first amp with EL34s lol!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks man you should be proud! this is my first amp with EL34s lol!!!



I'm very proud of you ........my favorite power tubes and I know your going to love the EL34's.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I'm very proud of you ........my favorite power tubes and I know your going to love the EL34's.



I know your a big fan lol... 

I do have a question though because I dont wanna damage my amp or the 900. 

When I got my cab a few weeks ago (old 70's 1960A I guess) It's loaded with "rola" Celestion G12-M's (25 Watts/16 ohms on the speakers) when i put a meter to the jack, it gave me 4 ohms...Does that sound right???

There is a 4 ohm spot on my 800. but on my 900 there's only "16(4)" and "8".
do I wanna set it to "16(4)" or is the 4 just for like using 2 cabs??? I know this is probably a dumb question but I dont wanna screw either of the heads up


----------



## mike mike

no. the 4 is the ohm rating for the combo. they wanted to save money by using the same panels. i wish they put all three ohm selections on, because that is a huge inconvenience


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I know your a big fan lol...
> 
> I do have a question though because I dont wanna damage my amp or the 900.
> 
> When I got my cab a few weeks ago (old 70's 1960A I guess) It's loaded with "rola" Celestion G12-M's (25 Watts/16 ohms on the speakers) when i put a meter to the jack, it gave me 4 ohms...Does that sound right???
> 
> There is a 4 ohm spot on my 800. but on my 900 there's only "16(4)" and "8".
> do I wanna set it to "16(4)" or is the 4 just for like using 2 cabs??? I know this is probably a dumb question but I dont wanna screw either of the heads up



If you are reading 4 ohm's from the cab I would use the 4 ohm output from the 800 and on the 900 the 16/4 output .......but the ohm's reading from the cab doesn't sound right to me unless some one rewired it ....I would open up the cab and check the wiring to be safe.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> If you are reading 4 ohm's from the cab I would use the 4 ohm output from the 800 and on the 900 the 16/4 output .......but the ohm's reading from the cab doesn't sound right to me unless some one rewired it ....I would open up the cab and check the wiring to be safe.



That's what I was thinking. I dont wanna hook up my 800 on 4 ohms if the cab osnt really 4 ohms,. but thats what it read. The speakers read 16 and the cab input read 4. it's a mono cab


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I dont wanna hook up my 800 on 4 ohms if the cab osnt really 4 ohms,. but thats what it read. The speakers read 16 and the cab input read 4. it's a mono cab



weird. there is a whole discussion about the 900's speaker outputs in a few threads on here where we talk about this. that cab is weird if it is 4 ohms though. usually the mono cabs with 16 ohm speakers are 8 ohms


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> weird. there is a whole discussion about the 900's speaker outputs in a few threads on here where we talk about this. that cab is weird if it is 4 ohms though. usually the mono cabs with 16 ohm speakers are 8 ohms



I know, but I know you can wire them series or parallel. would that change it to 4??


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I know, but I know you can wire them series or parallel. would that change it to 4??



thats exactly what i am pondering. i think a rewire is in order


----------



## Steve0525

either way. I used my 900 with it a couple times on the 16(4) position and it seems fine. You think since it reads r4 ohms I should put my 800 on 4 ohms and fire it up?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> either way. I used my 900 with it a couple times on the 16(4) position and it seems fine. You think since it reads r4 ohms I should put my 800 on 4 ohms and fire it up?



yeah go for it. that cab is just worrying me though


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike Mike how's the hand doing ...is it healing fast???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey LH........how's it going Bro??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH........how's it going Bro??



Hi RT. 24 hrs from now I will be on my way home. So my spirit is looking up. And............................................this will be my last week here. Or at least thats what Im hearing


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT. 24 hrs from now I will be on my way home. So my spirit is looking up. And............................................this will be my last week here. Or at least thats what Im hearing



Thats great news Bro..........it's sucks working away from home.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> it's sucks working away from home.



It sure does


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> It sure does



My 6 year old daughter Rachael want's to say Merry Christmas and hopes you can be with your family soon........she wanted me to tell you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> My 6 year old daughter Rachael want's to say Merry Christmas and hopes you can be with your family soon........she wanted me to tell you.



What a sweetheart. Tell her I said thank you very much & merry Christmas to her.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What a sweetheart. Tell her I said thank you very much & merry Christmas to her.



She picked the color and she said .......Thank you Richard and I pray you don't have to work far away any more. Rachael


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard and Michael. glad to hear you are headed home Richard


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard and Michael. glad to hear you are headed home Richard



Rachael loves your cat avatar .


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Rachael loves your cat avatar .



tell her thank you! cats are amazing!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She picked the color and she said .......Thank you Richard and I pray you don't have to work far away any more. Rachael



Thank you for including me in your prayers Rachael. I am honored and touched that you have set aside some time to think of me and my family. Stay sweet!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> tell her thank you! cats are amazing!!



We have 3 cats and we all love them.........my wife just sent Rachael to bed......I think my wife is going to read her a bedtime story.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard and Michael. glad to hear you are headed home Richard



Hi Mike. You know how else loves cats?

Shoogy Doo






But she loves them in a culinary way


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike. You know how else loves cats?
> 
> Shoogy Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she loves them in a culinary way


----------



## mike mike

pedal board is almost done. in a half hour it will be. i'll post pics


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike. You know how else loves cats?
> 
> Shoogy Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she loves them in a culinary way



Cool Shepard....love those dogs........next house I would love to get one.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> pedal board is almost done. in a half hour it will be. i'll post pics



Cool Bro..........I think I'm going to make one soon.


----------



## Gorty

Michael RT said:


> I need a cheery burst standard Les Paul.......i'm 40 year's old and have never owned a paul.


 I was 40 years old before I bought my first Les Paul. I so deserved to own a Les Paul that I bought 2 on the same day! Seriously!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Cool Shepard....love those dogs........next house I would love to get one.



Thanks. I have 2.

Neeka Doo






I will always have at least one shepherd by my side. Great companion and great security. Having 2 shepherds to watch over my family while I am gone helps me to sleep at night.


----------



## Codyjohns

Gorty said:


> I was 40 years old before I bought my first Les Paul. I so deserved to own a Les Paul that I bought 2 on the same day! Seriously!!!!



If all goes well this year I will buy a LP .......my best friend has three and rubs it in all the time on me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> If all goes well this year I will buy a LP .......my best friend has three and rubs it in all the time on me.



For real? You dont own a LP?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> For real? You dont own a LP?



Yah it's sad .....I could never afford one......I think this year I can swing it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yah it's sad .....I could never afford one......I think this year I can swing it.



You own some lighter guitars. Think you can get use to the weight of a LP? I started with a jackson strat. Once I got my first LP I could never go back to the strat do to the weight and neck. I like the weight and fat neck of a LP.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You own some lighter guitars. Think you can get use to the weight of a LP? I started with a jackson strat. Once I got my first LP I could never go back to the strat do to the weight and neck. I like the weight and fat neck of a LP.



I also love the tone from the LP's they make any amp sound great.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You own some lighter guitars. Think you can get use to the weight of a LP? I started with a jackson strat. Once I got my first LP I could never go back to the strat do to the weight and neck. I like the weight and fat neck of a LP.



i like heavy guitars because they resonate good, and you know they are there. then i don't like heavy guitars because they hurt your back. my gibson is so damn heavy


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys


----------



## Gorty

My Wine Red Les Paul straight into my Marshall JCM2000 is one of the best tones I have had from over 20 years worth of different amps and pedals etc.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys



Hi Steve ...how's the 2204???


----------



## Codyjohns

Gorty said:


> My Wine Red Les Paul straight into my Marshall JCM2000 is one of the best tones I have had from over 20 years worth of different amps and pedals etc.



Bro you have a AOR..........I have a 100w AOR 1990 what a great fucking amp head they.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

As you guys can tell by my signature, I love me some LP's.


----------



## Steve0525

Dunno yet. I'm afraid to use it with my cab. Im gonna rewire the cab I guess


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve & Mark


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> As you guys can tell by my signature, I love me some LP's.


Hey LH, long time! I love the megadeth in the Sig btw


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I also love the tone from the LP's they make any amp sound great.



Especially a Marshall


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey LH, long time! I love the megadeth in the Sig btw



How have you been? its a great lyric and very appropriate question these days


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> How have you been? its a great lyric and very appropriate question these days



Last jam the band played sweating bullets and the guitar solo had me sweating bullet to play it.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Last jam the band played sweating bullets and the guitar solo had me sweating bullet to play it.



Definatly. I think Marty is my favorite metal player


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Last jam the band played sweating bullets and the guitar solo had me sweating bullet to play it.



Did you pull it off?


----------



## Steve0525

So I track leads tomorrow lol should be fun. I wanna take the 800 and my TS-9. Kinda makes me wish I got one of those SD-1's from HotTubes!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> So I track leads tomorrow lol should be fun. I wanna take the 800 and my TS-9. Kinda makes me wish I got one of those SD-1's from HotTubes!!!



Very cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did you pull it off?



Yes I got it ......we played the hole song through and I nailed the solo.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> So I track leads tomorrow lol should be fun. I wanna take the 800 and my TS-9. Kinda makes me wish I got one of those SD-1's from HotTubes!!!



The SD-1 is my Favorite pedal.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> The SD-1 is my Favorite pedal.



Man, I always thought like "they cant be that good" but I guess I need one


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Man, I always thought like "they cant be that good" but I guess I need one



I use it as a clean boost in front of all my amps and I love it .....great for leads.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey RT,
Have you ever tried to play any of Nuno's (Extreme) solos?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Man, I always thought like "they cant be that good" but I guess I need one



Im not a pedal person. I bought a SD knowing it was going to HT. I tried it before I shipped it. Couldnt stand it. But once HT worked his magic I was hooked


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hey RT,
> Have you ever tried to play any of Nuno's (Extreme) solos?



Yup I play get the funk out , he-man women hater and cupid's dead with a band a few year's back.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yup I play get the funk out , he-man women hater and cupid's dead with a band a few year's back.



Remember, I have only been playing for 7 yrs when I ask this question. The solo for Get the Funk Out looks insane. Is it? Im not a Extreme fan so I know very lil of their music but it seems Nuno is the shit.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Remember, I have only been playing for 7 yrs when I ask this question. The solo for Get the Funk Out looks insane. Is it? Im not a Extreme fan so I know very lil of their music but it seems Nuno is the shit.



The solo are wicked hard to nail down .....Nuno is one of the great's when it come's to guitar playing.......I hope I don't have to play those song again......very hard to play with the band.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The solo are wicked hard to nail down .....Nuno is one of the great's when it come's to guitar playing.......I hope I don't have to play those song again......very hard to play with the band.



His technique and tone sound so fluid. Just great sounding all the way around.

if you ever get the urge to play that solo I would love to see a vid of it. I know Ill never play like that but I can admire those who can


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> His technique and tone sound so fluid. Just great sounding all the way around.
> 
> if you ever get the urge to play that solo I would love to see a vid of it. I know Ill never play like that but I can admire those who can



Which solo would you like to see from Nuno??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Which solo would you like to see from Nuno??



Get the Funk Out is all I know. I would love to see that


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Get the Funk Out is all I know. I would love to see that



Yah I can do that I will do a video of the solo but just give me a little time to make the video.....I'm a little busy right now with the holiday and I have to relearn it.......I will ask the band to add it to the set list as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yah I can do that I will do a video of the solo but just give me a little time to make the video.....I'm a little busy right now with the holiday and I have to relearn it.......I will ask the band to add it to the set list as well.



COOL!!!!!!!!!!
Just let me know when its up. i dont wanna miss it


----------



## mike mike

I'm back. in five minutes, you will have some pics of the board


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> COOL!!!!!!!!!!
> Just let me know when its up. i dont wanna miss it



I will use my modded 900 to do the solo......you can hear how clean the overdrive tone is in this amp head ......it's a beautiful sounding amp head.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I will use my modded 900 to do the solo......you can hear how clean the overdrive tone is in this amp head ......it's a beautiful sounding amp head.



can it nail that tone?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> can it nail that tone?



Nuno has his tone and I have my tone ........most of your tone is coming from your hands.


----------



## mike mike

alright guys, here she is!!
from this:





to this:


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> alright guys, here she is!!



That look's fucking great Bro.........great job .


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That look's fucking great Bro.........great job .



thanks RT. look above i added a few pictures. i did that ALL myself. the only thing i got help with was when we cut the boards with the circular saw. I guess i'm one of the few kids who actually knows how to do hard work now a days


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks RT. look above i added a few pictures. i did that ALL myself. the only thing i got help with was when we cut the boards with the circular saw. I guess i'm one of the few kids who actually knows how to do hard work now a days



I need one of them........look's cool Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I need one of them........look's cool Bro.



thanks Michael. i might make some for friends. i would make them even better than this. what would you say is a fair price for all of that?
shower. BRB


----------



## mike mike

where did everyone go??


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> where did everyone go??



I'm off to bed ......cheer's Mike.


----------



## Roadburn

Just for the record.
900 heads are 16/8 Ohm.
The 4 Ohm setting is only for combo's.
They use the same backplate for heads and combo's.
That is why it says (4)

So, don't connect a 4 Ohm speaker (cab) to a 900 head!!!!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys .....off I go to band practice.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. And later RT lol


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT. And later RT lol



Hey Mike I'm in and out today.  I will be home in a few hour's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. Finished the pedal board


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up. I did those leads today and I brought the 800. Because I haven't used it much (at all) All I can say is wow. The 2204 is NOT all hype. it is pure tone. I did my first solo take and the engineer and by vocalist/bassist fell out of the chair because the tone was so clear. I LOVES IT!!! RT you're right about 34's too. Awesome sound I am VERY happy with it. It sounds like that tone in my head when I try to write solo's, Isn't that what we're all looking for!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. Finished the pedal board



I saw it. Very cool dude. VERY COOL!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up. I did those leads today and I brought the 800. Because I haven't used it much (at all) All I can say is wow. The 2204 is NOT all hype. it is pure tone. I did my first solo take and the engineer and by vocalist/bassist fell out of the chair because the tone was so clear. I LOVES IT!!! RT you're right about 34's too. Awesome sound I am VERY happy with it. It sounds like that tone in my head when I try to write solo's, Isn't that what we're all looking for!



Thats what its all about!


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats what its all about!



Oh yeah. I videoed the lead... just because it was my first in a real studio. I'll post it up when I get it

You home LH?


----------



## mike mike

Hey Steve and Richard. Glad you had a good time at the studio and found the sound in you're head. We are all chasing that, you are one of the lucky guys that actually found it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Oh yeah. I videoed the lead... just because it was my first in a real studio. I'll post it up when I get it
> 
> You home LH?



Post a video or you were playing a jug in some back woods mountain band.

Yes, Im home


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Post a video or you were playing a jug in some back woods mountain band.
> 
> Yes, Im home



lol pics or its a line 6 

I dont have it but Ill get it here lol


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Hey Steve and Richard. Glad you had a good time at the studio and found the sound in you're head. We are all chasing that, you are one of the lucky guys that actually found it.


Well I cant say that, I'll always keep tweaking. I mean the 800 certainly wont work for everything. but for what I need now it's perfect


----------



## mike mike

it's still awesome though. you have your favourite sound for a particular thing at this moment. i don't have that. i am soo close, but not there


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Well I cant say that, I'll always keep tweaking. I mean the 800 certainly wont work for everything. but for what I need now it's perfect



Thats what I really dig about the 6100. It covers EVERYTHING! Meets all my needs. Something the DSL, TSL, Mesa and a few others couldnt do. And I owned a DSL, TSL and Trip Rect at the same time and the 3 combined couldnt cover all of what I was after.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats what I really dig about the 6100. It covers EVERYTHING! Meets all my needs. Something the DSL, TSL, Mesa and a few others couldnt do. And I owned a DSL, TSL and Trip Rect at the same time and the 3 combined couldnt cover all of what I was after.



I hear ya man. I would love to have one. I'm already gassing on a jub though. lol I dont even know why I just always want something lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> I hear ya man. I would love to have one. I'm already gassing on a jub though. lol I dont even know why I just always want something lol



Thats why we all have GAS in some form. Im really wanting a Jub too.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats why we all have GAS in some form. Im really wanting a Jub too.



Yeah they just have a cerain sound man Its sooo thick!!


----------



## mike mike

the jub is cool. it is surprisingly high gain. hard to find though


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> the jub is cool. it is surprisingly high gain. hard to find though



Theres a silver at GC for like 1900. no way Im doing that. Considering what I paid for the 800 lol


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Theres a silver at GC for like 1900. no way Im doing that. Considering what I paid for the 800 lol



haha that is pretty steep. i found a used savage for that price once


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> haha that is pretty steep. i found a used savage for that price once



Everyones different. I would rather have the Jub any day


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Everyones different. I would rather have the Jub any day



definitely! great head. i have found tonal bliss with my head,and in that sense i have found the sound i want. but it is inconvenient live and it isnt the metal sound i want


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> definitely! great head. i have found tonal bliss with my head,and in that sense i have found the sound i want. but it is inconvenient live and it isnt the metal sound i want



I know what you mean. For now, I'd like to have a live setup with

A JVM, Jubilee, 2204, and fender Pro Reverb or band master something like that
Two cabs, The JVM and Jub would go to a 1960 Gt-65 cab and the Fender and 2204 would go to a 1960 with cele blues.

I could swing that lol


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I know what you mean. For now, I'd like to have a live setup with
> 
> A JVM, Jubilee, 2204, and fender Pro Reverb or band master something like that
> Two cabs, The JVM and Jub would go to a 1960 Gt-65 cab and the Fender and 2204 would go to a 1960 with cele blues.
> 
> I could swing that lol



that sounds so yummy!! here is my ideal setup:

ENGL Invader 100-my mf400 cab because i love it, an orange ppc 400 watt cab, i have pretty much the guitars i want. but i pretty much need 4k to comlete that setup so i would settle for the head haha


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Steve0525

Morning neal. nice to sleep in for once


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up. I did those leads today and I brought the 800. Because I haven't used it much (at all) All I can say is wow. The 2204 is NOT all hype. it is pure tone. I did my first solo take and the engineer and by vocalist/bassist fell out of the chair because the tone was so clear. I LOVES IT!!! RT you're right about 34's too. Awesome sound I am VERY happy with it. It sounds like that tone in my head when I try to write solo's, Isn't that what we're all looking for!



I KNEW I liked You Steve.

You get one "Attaboy" for that. 2204's just kill don't they? The clean is VERY surprising. They are not just a one trick pony, although they do their one trick VERY well.... Only drawback is they are single Channel. Oh well, I can deal with it.






 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I KNEW I liked You Steve.
> 
> You get one "Attaboy" for that. 2204's just kill don't they? The clean is VERY surprising. They are not just a one trick pony, although they do their one trick VERY well.... Only drawback is they are single Channel. Oh well, I can deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



Beautiful work!!! Good morning Sir Twin


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> Well I cant say that, I'll always keep tweaking. I mean the 800 certainly wont work for everything. but for what I need now it's perfect



Actually it will, with help. Let me clarify:Not ANY one amp, Even the Mighty JVM will actually do it all. BUT if You have a ROCK SOLID BASE TONE (which the 800 has in spades) you can go from there. You all ready have a surprising Clean available, so basically Your only needs are gain and MORE gain, which can be added by Modifying the Amp with an additional Gain Stage, which I personally wouldn't do to an 800, or dropping any one of a Thousand or so Distortion Boxes in front of it.

Now if You need to go Clean to distorted, Buy another 800 2204 and run a Pair of Half Stacks: one Clean one Gained to death with an A/B pedal to switch.

I got it all figured....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning 'Hair. Whatcha doing over in the Ghetto?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning 'Hair. Whatcha doing over in the Ghetto?
> 
> TWIN



Im in the Line 6 thread?


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im in the Line 6 thread?



Well there IS a certain amount of SS over this direction....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning Gentlemen.


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Actually it will, with help. Let me clarify:Not ANY one amp, Even the Mighty JVM will actually do it all. BUT if You have a ROCK SOLID BASE TONE (which the 800 has in spades) you can go from there. You all ready have a surprising Clean available, so basically Your only needs are gain and MORE gain, which can be added by Modifying the Amp with an additional Gain Stage, which I personally wouldn't do to an 800, or dropping any one of a Thousand or so Distortion Boxes in front of it.
> 
> Now if You need to go Clean to distorted, Buy another 800 2204 and run a Pair of Half Stacks: one Clean one Gained to death with an A/B pedal to switch.
> 
> I got it all figured....
> 
> TWIN



Definatly. I just mean for the band I have now thus us everything. Clean, amp gain, and Ts-9 is as heavy as I need. 

(Don't shoot me) The amp has new GT12AX7's which I was bummed about. But I like the tone. When It's time to re=tube (when I get some money) what do you recommend. I play southern rock, but its get's a little heavy sometimes. im thinking tungsol???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen.



Morning RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good morning RT


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve, NOS. Think Mullard, Telefunken, RFT, EI, definitely a High Gain Raytheon for V2. Marty has 'em....

NOS RFT's are GREAT for power Tubes, but the NP Winged "C"s and Tungsol EL34Bs kill as well.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve, NOS. Think Mullard, Telefunken, RFT, EI, definitely a High Gain Raytheon for V2. Marty has 'em....
> 
> NOS RFT's are GREAT for power Tubes, but the NP Winged "C"s and Tungsol EL34Bs kill as well.
> 
> TWIN



thanks man. Im pretty new to tubes. Are the mullards at GC the same as the NOS ones??? GC doesn't have telefunken either


----------



## Steve0525

Also, are the Mullard "new production" any good they are pretty cheap Considering


----------



## Steve0525

How about these!!! HAHAHAHAHA 

Telefunken Diamond Bottom ECC803s


----------



## Steve0525

Oh TWIN one more thing. I'll be playing this at high volumes with the band... I'm already getting a LOT of hum. Ive heard you can use an EQ to break it, but I was curious if you had any ideas


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve, NOS. Think Mullard, Telefunken, RFT, EI, definitely a High Gain Raytheon for V2. Marty has 'em....
> 
> NOS RFT's are GREAT for power Tubes, but the NP Winged "C"s and Tungsol EL34Bs kill as well.
> 
> TWIN



I've got a older EI in one of my amp and that preamp tube is amazing sounding ...........very smooth and round sounding tube.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Morning RT





longfxukxnhair said:


> Good morning RT





TwinACStacks said:


> Morning R/T.
> 
> TWIN



Morning Guys and Happy New Years


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Morning Guys and Happy New Years



ahaha thanks for reminding me. Goning out to dinner with my wife tonight. we got some gift cards for christmas, and considering the baby will be here soon we thought we wont have much time to do stuff like that.


----------



## mike mike

good morning Michael, Richard, Steve, and Twin


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> good morning Michael, Richard, Steve, and Twin



Hey mike


----------



## mike mike

hey steve. i'm off to wrestling practice. i'll be on there hopefully


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> good morning Michael, Richard, Steve, and Twin



Morning Mike.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve there is nothing that can Touch NOS. Here is a source for REALLY good prices on Nos: 12AX7 / 12AX7A / ECC83 Vintage Yugoslavia - labeled for Audio Research


Now the MAIN hum issue on a 2204 is that both inputs to the V1 Stage are UNSHIELDED. Why Marshall did this I have NO idea. Remove the .68 R3 input resistor from the PCB and connect it DIRECTLY to the V1 terminal then use some shrinktubing and reconnect the resistor using RG174 Coax to the circuit, available Here:Watts Tube Audio ~ Everything Tube Amps!
On the resistor end peel back the braided ground and cut away leaving only the core conductor which is soldered to the end of the resistor then cover this with shrink tubing. At the Board end connect the Core conductor to the input side of R3 that you took off the board and USING the GROUND BRAID ground the shield to a Ground point. I used the input jack ground. By Grounding only One end of the Coax it creates a Shielded input signal. NOW: You also want to do this to the input wire from the wiper of the Preamp pot to V1. Connect the center Core to the Wiper terminal and the Ground Braid to the Pot Ground. At V1 peel Back the Ground and remove then connect the Center core wire to the terminal of V1. You will have replaced the two Green Wires going to V1 with shielded Coax.

This will reduce a LOT of hum but not all. It's inherent in this amp. Here's a Pic, if you look at V1 (furthest Right Tube) you can see the Mod.







 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> ahaha thanks for reminding me. Goning out to dinner with my wife tonight. we got some gift cards for christmas, and considering the baby will be here soon we thought we wont have much time to do stuff like that.



Could be any day now............do you have names picked out for the baby???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Could be any day now............do you have names picked out for the baby???


Yeah I think we're going With Danielle Ray Hurley. The Ray IS for SRV. My dad was going to name me Steven Ray Hurley after him, but it didn't end up happening, so I'm doing it now. Plus the shorthand "Dani-Ray" sounds good to us, so it works out


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I think we're going With Danielle Ray Hurley. The Ray IS for SRV. My dad was going to name me Steven Ray Hurley after him, but it didn't end up happening, so I'm doing it now. Plus the shorthand "Dani-Ray" sounds good to us, so it works out



Very nice choice Bro..........my youngest daughter's name is Rae-Lynn.........named after my mother Lynn.........sometimes we all call her Rachael as well.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Very nice choice Bro..........my youngest daughter's name is Rae-Lynn.........named after my mother Lynn.........sometimes we all call her Rachael as well.


Thanks... I cant wait. 3 days we'll be full term


----------



## TwinACStacks

Congrats Steve. It won't be long...

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Damn i am bored. wish i could play guitar so bad.


----------



## mike mike

good evening all and happy new year


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> good evening all and happy new year



Back at you Mike


----------



## mike mike

We need to get _*Adwex*_ to change this thread name to "The JCM900's 21 Years of Ass Kicking"


----------



## Adwex

mike mike said:


> We need to get _*Adwex*_ to change this thread name to "The JCM900's 21 Years of Ass Kicking"



Done.

Happy New Year.


----------



## mike mike

Adwex said:


> Done.
> 
> Happy New Year.



THANKS ADWEX!!!!!!


----------



## Bobb

Happy 1.1.11


----------



## mike mike

Bobb said:


> Happy 1.1.11



you to Bobb.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> Done.
> 
> Happy New Year.



Will this be a yearly tradition?

You 900 guys are high maint!!

Happy New Year fuckers


----------



## Steve0525

haha nice one

I'm thinking of trding my 900 for a Les Paul studio... any thoughts?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Will this be a yearly tradition?
> 
> You 900 guys are high maint!!
> 
> Happy New Year fuckers



 you to Richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> haha nice one
> 
> I'm thinking of trding my 900 for a Les Paul studio... any thoughts?



What yr studio? What color?


----------



## Codyjohns

Adwex said:


> Done.
> 
> Happy New Year.



Thank's Adam .....very cool. 

Happy New Year's Marshall Brother's.


----------



## drriff

Steve0525 said:


> haha nice one
> 
> I'm thinking of trding my 900 for a Les Paul studio... any thoughts?



Wrong! you are not allowed to do that until you get a sweet 900 to replace the other one. (Though an LP is a sweet thing to have, speaking from personal ownership!)


----------



## drriff

BTW Happy new year to my fellow Marshall brethren!


----------



## mike mike

hey RT and DRRiff


----------



## Codyjohns

OK LH here's the video.......sorry I didn't have time to do a good job on it..........I will try to get a good recording of the hole song with the band when we play it next time. ......I need to work on it a little more and play it in the right key.........I have to tune one of my guitars to a 438 ...flat key.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysCXUNtVx7I]YouTube - Get The Funk Out - Solo[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike and DR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> OK LH here's the video.......sorry I didn't have time to do a good job on it..........I will try to get a good recording of the hole song with the band when we play it next time. ......I need to work on it a little more and play it in the right key.........I have to tune one of my guitars to a 438 ...flat key.
> 
> YouTube - Get The Funk Out - Solo



All I can say is

















WOW!

Thanks RT. That looks insanely difficult. It must be nice to be able to play like that?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> All I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Thanks RT. That looks insanely difficult. It must be nice to be able to play like that?



Thank's LH....I played it before but it's been a while since I have try to play it ...........I like the sound of my 900DR.  I don't have my good cabinets with me .....I'm not big on the peavey cab I did the video with.....the Marshall cabs sound much better.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Thank's LH....I played it before but it's been a while since I have try to play it ...........I like the sound of my 900DR.  I don't have my good cabinets with me .....I'm not big on the peavey cab I did the video with.....the Marshall cabs sound much better.


Sounded great boss, hows everyone doin


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Sounded great boss, hows everyone doin



Everyone is great Bro.....my youngest daughter is coloring picture's right beside me while I'm on the computer.....how's the wife doing???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Everyone is great Bro.....my youngest daughter is coloring picture's right beside me while I'm on the computer.....how's the wife doing???



Good considering, just relaxing. I;m trying to make a decision with with I wanna do as far as getting rid of the 900 for a new guitar, or keeping it because im worried about the 800 pooping out or being to noisy i dunno my heads spinning


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Good considering, just relaxing. I;m trying to make a decision with with I wanna do as far as getting rid of the 900 for a new guitar, or keeping it because im worried about the 800 pooping out or being to noisy i dunno my heads spinning



I would not trade the 900........two great amp heads is a must.....you got two beauty amp heads ...leave it like that.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I would not trade the 900........two great amp heads is a must.....you got two beauty amp heads ...leave it like that.



That's what my wife is telling me (I know right?, my WIFE!)

I'll just save up for a guitar


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> That's what my wife is telling me (I know right?, my WIFE!)
> 
> I'll just save up for a guitar



You have great gear right now.......be happy with it and save up for new stuff.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve & RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Steve & RT



Hey LH......what's new Bro???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH......what's new Bro???



I guess I nodded off. So not much.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I guess I nodded off. So not much.



Do you have a hangover like me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Do you have a hangover like me.



LOL No hang over. Just a bad case of the lazy


----------



## mike mike

hey guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi hi mike mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys.



Hey Mike ....what are you up to tonight???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ....what are you up to tonight???



not much. i velcroed the pdal board earlier, and now i am watching planet earth. how about you?

Hi Richard!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> not much. i velcroed the pdal board earlier, and now i am watching planet earth. how about you?
> 
> Hi Richard!



I'm just hanging out .......going to watch some TV with my daughter soon.......I need to take some more pain killer's soon as well.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm just hanging out .......going to watch some TV with my daughter soon.......I need to take some more pain killer's soon as well.



same here. bad pain right now. i am going to the orthopedic surgeon next week, then for an MRI. hopefully no surgery necessary


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> same here. bad pain right now. i am going to the orthopedic surgeon next week, then for an MRI. hopefully no surgery necessary



I have to go for nerve blocks in my neck and lower back on the 6th of Jan.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I have to go for nerve blocks in my neck and lower back on the 6th of Jan.



ouch bro. that is gonna be hell. you have it a lot worse than i have by far. good luck. playing guitar will get you through it


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> ouch bro. that is gonna be hell. you have it a lot worse than i have by far. good luck. playing guitar will get you through it



I'm so thankful I can still play guitar with my injury's ....it hurt's like hell to hold the guitar for a long time.....the weight of it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm so thankful I can still play guitar with my injury's ....it hurt's like hell to hold the guitar for a long time.....the weight of it.



totally. but you can play, so don't be discouraged. just sit in a chair. tell your bandmates you are old enough to where if you wanna play a live show in a chair, you can!!
i wish i could play so much. hopefully those band offers are still open when i am healed up enough, but i dont know if that will be february or march or when, and i will have to take it easy. one of the bands i would need to buy an 8 string for :eek2:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I have to go for nerve blocks in my neck and lower back on the 6th of Jan.



DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That fucking sucks!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> totally. but you can play, so don't be discouraged. just sit in a chair. tell your bandmates you are old enough to where if you wanna play a live show in a chair, you can!!
> i wish i could play so much. hopefully those band offers are still open when i am healed up enough, but i dont know if that will be february or march or when, and i will have to take it easy. one of the bands i would need to buy an 8 string for :eek2:



I pray all goes well with your hand and you can get back to playing...........I would love a 8 string......I got to buy one.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That fucking sucks!



Richard my neck and back is fucked up bad from a car wreck I was in a few years ago.......it will never be the same ....the treatment you can get maybe 50% better for 6 month......I will take 50% better for 6-8 months at a time......lots of back and neck pain all the time.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I pray all goes well with are hand and you can get back to playing...........I would love a 8 string......I got to buy one.



hell yeah RT, you would put it to great use. i don't really want one, but if duty calls...


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hell yeah RT, you would put it to great use. i don't really want one, but if duty calls...



I could do a lot of 8 finger tapping with the extra strings.


----------



## Codyjohns

I was reading in a different thread and someone said that this JCM900DR sounds like shit.......it sounds great to me.......people are brain washed into believing 900's are shit. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iA-sPcjVE]YouTube - Marshall JCM 900 boosted[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I was reading in a different thread and someone said that this JCM900DR sounds like shit.......it sounds great to me.......people are brain washed into believing 900's are shit.
> 
> YouTube - Marshall JCM 900 boosted



if only the the video quality was better. but it sounds crushing


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> OK LH here's the video.......sorry I didn't have time to do a good job on it..........I will try to get a good recording of the hole song with the band when we play it next time. ......I need to work on it a little more and play it in the right key.........I have to tune one of my guitars to a 438 ...flat key.
> 
> YouTube - Get The Funk Out - Solo



you should post this in the youtube video thread


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> you should post this in the youtube video thread



Good idea Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good idea Bro.



that thread has been dead for a while. it would be cool to bring it back

look at all the pictures. and you will go 
Ran Crusher


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that thread has been dead for a while. it would be cool to bring it back
> 
> look at all the pictures. and you will go
> Ran Crusher



I can't find the youtube thread you did.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I can't find the youtube thread you did.



looks like you found it!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> looks like you found it!



I found it.


----------



## Codyjohns

BTW Mike cool 8 string guitar pix.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> BTW Mike cool 8 string guitar pix.



yeah bro and it turns out it is only $1,444 usd. not bad at all

EDIT: plus €250 shipping charge. sigh...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah bro and it turns out it is only $1,444 usd. not bad at all



Sure, its only $1444. And the Engle Invader is $2800 and whatever else you want on top of that. Everytime I get a new piece I think "Im done". I close CL and Ebay tabs and then a week later they are open again.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sure, its only $1444. And the Engle Invader is $2800 and whatever else you want on top of that. Everytime I get a new piece I think "Im done". I close CL and Ebay tabs and then a week later they are open again.



honestly richard, i Dont want this that much. it would be a necessity if i take one of the band offers i have been given though. i would much rather have the invader and be done for a while.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> honestly richard, i Dont want this that much. it would be a necessity if i take one of the band offers i have been given though. i would much rather have the invader and be done for a while.



Man, I am eyeballing a AFD (and I never wanted one) a Jub and a Engl. Its getting to be a bit much. Oh, and I just answered an ad on CL about a 6100 full stack.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Man, I am eyeballing a AFD (and I never wanted one) a Jub and a Engl. Its getting to be a bit much. Oh, and I just answered an ad on CL about a 6100 full stack.



I would love to grab that 6100 on CL you where looking at.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Man, I am eyeballing a AFD (and I never wanted one) a Jub and a Engl. Its getting to be a bit much. Oh, and I just answered an ad on CL about a 6100 full stack.



 it's too bad that you are probably right about the health care bill. they will give you a Gorilla for your troubles!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would love to grab that 6100 on CL you where looking at.



He didnt post any pics so Im not sure what model it is. I think its the regular blue 6100 and not the hand wired LE. But he is asking $2450. Which is way to much unless its an LE. And if it is an LE, I gotta do some quick thinking.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> it's too bad that you are probably right about the health care bill. they will give you a Gorilla for your troubles!



I am sure I would get the death panel they say doesnt exist.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> He didnt post any pics so Im not sure what model it is. I think its the regular blue 6100 and not the hand wired LE. But he is asking $2450. Which is way to much unless its an LE. And if it is an LE, I gotta do some quick thinking.



I want a 92 with EL34's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I want a 92 with EL34's.



Like this?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Like this?



That would work.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That would work.



Look at the price tag. I got it for $929. The full stack!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Look at the price tag. I got it for $929. The full stack!!!!!



That's a wicked deal Bro......I would love to own that full stack....that head has the EL34's in as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's a wicked deal Bro......I would love to own that full stack....that head has the EL34's in as well.



Yes and it sounds awesome. I bought it 12-23-09. I drove to Cal to buy it. I bought it out from underneath Buggs. I didnt know this when I bought it. He told me after I posted the pics. He thought it was a half stack


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yes and it sounds awesome. I bought it 12-23-09. I drove to Cal to buy it. I bought it out from underneath Buggs. I didnt know this when I bought it. He told me after I posted the pics. He thought it was a half stack


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats goin on


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Steve


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats goin on



Hey Steve


----------



## mike mike

hi steve!! haha that was a while ago. whats everyone up to at the moment?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hi steve!! haha that was a while ago. whats everyone up to at the moment?



Just going to bed ...I'm beat.


----------



## mike mike

night RT. yeesh it is 1 am where you are!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning guys



Hey LH.........did you see the video of Still of the Night I posted??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.........did you see the video of Still of the Night I posted??



Yes I did. I love the guitar work but the singing (no offense) was really hard on my ears. I dont want to offend your band but the singer is really hard to take. But your guitar work is solid!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yes I did. I love the guitar work but the singing (no offense) was really hard on my ears. I dont want to offend your band but the singer is really hard to take. But your guitar work is solid!



Yah I don't play in that band anymore but it was a lot of fun .....the singer was a little rough and hard on the ears......I know you sing as well so that would be the first thing that would catch your attention.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yah I don't play in that band anymore but it was a lot of fun .....the singer was a little rough and hard on the ears......I know you sing as well so that would be the first thing that would catch your attention.



You would be correct. He pinches and sounds like he sings from the throat. I cant help it. I always notice vocals first and then drums. Now I notice guitars too. Listening to a song now is really an adventure for me. 

I do a lot of pentatonic work when I practice. Im not getting any faster and Im not all that fast to begin with. Is there anything you would recommend? I love playing rythme and if I never develope enough speed for leads I guess I can live with that. I have always enjoyed a good rythme hook. But every now and again I would just like to let it rip.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You would be correct. He pinches and sounds like he sings from the throat. I cant help it. I always notice vocals first and then drums. Now I notice guitars too. Listening to a song now is really an adventure for me.
> 
> I do a lot of pentatonic work when I practice. Im not getting any faster and Im not all that fast to begin with. Is there anything you would recommend? I love playing rythme and if I never develope enough speed for leads I guess I can live with that. I have always enjoyed a good rythme hook. But every now and again I would just like to let it rip.



Morning guys

Richard i would recommend alternate picking exercises and simple sweeping exercises. joey voltage has an awesome alternatepicking exercise in the cellar you should check out. it isnt't that fast, and you could slow it down it comes with tabs


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You would be correct. He pinches and sounds like he sings from the throat. I cant help it. I always notice vocals first and then drums. Now I notice guitars too. Listening to a song now is really an adventure for me.
> 
> I do a lot of pentatonic work when I practice. Im not getting any faster and Im not all that fast to begin with. Is there anything you would recommend? I love playing rythme and if I never develope enough speed for leads I guess I can live with that. I have always enjoyed a good rythme hook. But every now and again I would just like to let it rip.



Playing guitar is very time consuming ......it takes a lot of my time and my wife gets mad at me for playing so much......but if you want to play good you have to put a ton of time into it........and a lot people are age don't have the time to put into practicing ............you have to work very hard at it and I do.......I practice a lot just to keep up and with injury's you have to work a lot harder at it if you want to keep up.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Richard i would recommend alternate picking exercises and simple sweeping exercises. joey voltage has an awesome alternatepicking exercise in the cellar you should check out. it isnt't that fast, and you could slow it down it comes with tabs



Could you PM me a link so I can save it?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Playing guitar is very time consuming ......it takes a lot of my time and my wife gets mad at me for playing so much......but if you want to play good you have to but a ton of time into it........and a lot people are age don't have the time to put into practicing ............you have to work very hard at it and I do.......I practice a lot just to keep up and with injury's you have to work a lot harder at it if you want to keep up.



bingo. that is the problem with 95% of youth guitarists. but it's not that they don't have the time, it's that they don't care


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Playing guitar is very time consuming ......it takes a lot of my time and my wife gets mad at me for playing so much......but if you want to play good you have to but a ton of time into it........and a lot people are age don't have the time to put into practicing ............you have to work very hard at it and I do.......I practice a lot just to keep up and with injury's you have to work a lot harder at it if you want to keep up.



I knew I picked it up to late in life to have the time needed for those 8hr practice jams many of my other guitarist did.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I knew I picked it up to late in life to have the time needed for those 8hr practice jams many of my other guitarist did.



It's never to late to start playing guitar.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> bingo. that is the problem with 95% of youth guitarists. but it's not that they don't have the time, it's that they don't care



Hey Brother Mike .


----------



## mike mike

hey there RT. Hi Richard. i will send you the link.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> You would be correct. He pinches and sounds like he sings from the throat. I cant help it. I always notice vocals first and then drums. Now I notice guitars too. Listening to a song now is really an adventure for me.
> 
> I do a lot of pentatonic work when I practice. Im not getting any faster and Im not all that fast to begin with. Is there anything you would recommend? I love playing rythme and if I never develope enough speed for leads I guess I can live with that. I have always enjoyed a good rythme hook. But every now and again I would just like to let it rip.



Hey guys!, honestly I don'y know if anyone will agree with me, but the best way to improve at the guitar at you own pace is play with people better than you. thats how I got better in spades eveytime I did that. I mean slaving over some tabs all day will do it, but as far as just all-in-all getting better while developing your OWN tech. I would just jam with guys who were tighter and more accurate and whatnot


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey there RT. Hi Richard. i will send you the link.



Got it. Thanks


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys! 



GO PACKERS!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> GO PACKERS!



The Bears Suck


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> The Bears Suck



*HAND THIS MAN A BEER!*


the bears do suck... majorly


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, just playing around with the 800 and 900. My 900 has a mysterious tube in v4 that is labeled 5751 USA and has a weird grey dot patter, and on the front is a red lege i cant make out. the rest of the tubes are JJ ecc83s power tubes are 5881WXT sovteks. The 800 has all groove tubes. 

Check out these pics and let me know if you see anything strange, not to familer with the back of the amp. lol what should I do with the USA 5751?
Thanks

Also, before i put tubes back in, should I wipe them down or something???


Strange USA tube, 5751









Rest of the 900 tubes:









800 on top, 900 bottom:





JCM 800


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Also, before i put tubes back in, should I wipe them down or something???
> 
> 
> Depend on where you stuck them before? We aint here to judge


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Steve0525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, before i put tubes back in, should I wipe them down or something???
> 
> 
> Depend on where you stuck them before? We aint here to judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> longfxukxnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## MM54

Hey guys, I've been in Arizona for a week, so I'm about 10 pages behind in here 

What's new with you all? I'm remembering my 900 needs biased... maybe I'll do that tonight if I find time (yeah right).


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, just playing around with the 800 and 900. My 900 has a mysterious tube in v4 that is labeled 5751 USA and has a weird grey dot patter, and on the front is a red lege i cant make out. the rest of the tubes are JJ ecc83s power tubes are 5881WXT sovteks. The 800 has all groove tubes.
> 
> Check out these pics and let me know if you see anything strange, not to familer with the back of the amp. lol what should I do with the USA 5751?
> Thanks
> 
> Also, before i put tubes back in, should I wipe them down or something???
> 
> 
> Strange USA tube, 5751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the 900 tubes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800 on top, 900 bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCM 800



Your 2204 has had a cap job done to her......it got JJ's caps in it.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Your 2204 has had a cap job done to her......it got JJ's caps in it.



I know, I guess thats not a bad thing, but the stupid thing is I'm still getting a LOT of hum, and I have to rule out caps, because their new... I'm puzzled


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I know, I guess thats not a bad thing, but the stupid thing is I'm still getting a LOT of hum, and I have to rule out caps, because their new... I'm puzzled



You should shielded V-1 or all of them.........it use to have covers on them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

A 5751 Tube is a direct 12AX7 replacement with 70% of the gain that a 12AX7 has. It can be used to tame an overly aggressive Amp.

Guitar amp tweak - change the gain factor of your pre-amp

This should help.

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

Steve0525 said:


> I know, I guess thats not a bad thing, but the stupid thing is I'm still getting a LOT of hum, and I have to rule out caps, because their new... I'm puzzled



The #1 thing to try to eliminate hum is replace the tubes, if that doesn't do it, opening up the amp is in order. I've not been here for a week, so sorry if this has already been gone over. I'd suggest something other than GT.


----------



## NewReligion

TwinACStacks said:


> A 5751 Tube is a direct 12AX7 replacement with 70% of the gain that a 12AX7 has. It can be used to tame an overly aggressive Amp.
> 
> Guitar amp tweak - change the gain factor of your pre-amp
> 
> This should help.
> 
> TWIN



So is the 5751 more like a 12AT7 or is that a whole new issue?

David


----------



## Codyjohns

NewReligion said:


> So is the 5751 more like a 12AT7 or is that a whole new issue?
> 
> David



The 12AU7 has about 50% less gain to them.


----------



## Steve0525

MM54 said:


> The #1 thing to try to eliminate hum is replace the tubes, if that doesn't do it, opening up the amp is in order. I've not been here for a week, so sorry if this has already been gone over. I'd suggest something other than GT.



Nope just stared talking about this one, and I know GT is junk, they were in the amp. The guy said it was "just serviced" so I'm thinking a bad bais isn't the problem, should I just use my 900's JJ's in the 800 and see if it's Quiet? 
Thanks for all the help


----------



## MM54

Steve0525 said:


> Nope just stared talking about this one, and I know GT is junk, they were in the amp. The guy said it was "just serviced" so I'm thinking a bad bais isn't the problem, should I just use my 900's JJ's in the 800 and see if it's Quiet?
> Thanks for all the help



Can't hurt to swap the pre's and see if it fixes the hum.


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> A 5751 Tube is a direct 12AX7 replacement with 70% of the gain that a 12AX7 has. It can be used to tame an overly aggressive Amp.
> 
> Guitar amp tweak - change the gain factor of your pre-amp
> 
> This should help.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah I know that much, any idea of where I should use it? Is it pretty much useless in v4? (or 3 in the 2204 )


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I know that much, any idea of where I should use it? Is it pretty much useless in v4? (or 3 in the 2204 )



Don't put it in the 2204


----------



## TwinACStacks

NewReligion said:


> So is the 5751 more like a 12AT7 or is that a whole new issue?
> 
> David



Yes only with more Gain. If You have a Scale with a 12AX7 as the highest gain factor at 100, the 5751 is second highest at 70, 12AT7 is 60, 12AU7 is 19.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Don't put it in the 2204



Chances are it was being used to further clean up a Clean channel. What circuit is V4 on a 900?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Chances are it was being used to further clean up a Clean channel. What circuit is V4 on a 900?
> 
> TWIN



It's PI


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Don't put it in the 2204



hmm, ok yeah I definatly dont want less gain in the 800, but it's a shame because it's prebably a quality tube, maybe ill put it in v1 of the 900 and use that as my clean sound to the 800


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Chances are it was being used to further clean up a Clean channel. What circuit is V4 on a 900?
> 
> TWIN



Phase. He said he put it in there for me if I wanted to change the whole spectrum of the amp to swap v1 and v4


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Chances are it was being used to further clean up a Clean channel. What circuit is V4 on a 900?
> 
> TWIN



lol I dont have a clean channel in my whole house


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> lol I dont have a clean channel in my whole house



I hear ya


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm afraid you are going to have to shield the two input wires to V1 or live with it. The 800 is a gainy amp and with that comes HUM. Also check to make sure that all the bolts for Grounding rings for the Caps are tightened FIRMLY to the Chassis.

BTW keep that 5751 the fuck away from the 800....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> lol I dont have a clean channel in my whole house



_CLEAN-ER_

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> Phase. He said he put it in there for me if I wanted to change the whole spectrum of the amp to swap v1 and v4



If you want that 900 to SCREAM throw that 5751 away and stick another 12AX7 in the PI. DON'T swap it in V1 the whole fucking amp will become a Crate.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> If you want that 900 to SCREAM throw that 5751 away and stick another 12AX7 in the PI.
> 
> TWIN



x10000  Tung-Sol


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> lol I dont have a clean channel in my whole house



Yeah, You do. the Low input on that 2204 is as pure as the snow.

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

TwinACStacks said:


> Yeah, You do. the Low input on that 2204 is as pure as the snow.
> 
> TWIN



What snow, the yellow stuff?


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> What snow, the yellow stuff?



The brown (sound) snow.


----------



## tonefreak

aw man, yellow snow is bad, brown snow is a whole nother level of BAD


----------



## TwinACStacks

I can write my entire name in the snow. The REAL trick is dotting the I's...

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I can write my entire name in the snow. The REAL trick is dotting the I's...
> 
> TWIN



I like to write crate in the snow.....no i to dot.


----------



## MM54

TwinACStacks said:


> I can write my entire name in the snow. The REAL trick is dotting the I's...
> 
> TWIN



Do you dot them with little hearts?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I had to learn to write my name in the sand out here


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I can write my entire name in the snow. The REAL trick is dotting the I's...
> 
> TWIN



Just a few good shakes


----------



## mike mike

Hi richard


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just a few good shakes



I hope Twins not doing that on his front yard.


----------



## mike mike

morning guys. 

There is a used AOR 100 in my area for $350


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys.
> 
> There is a used AOR 100 in my area for $350



Grab it up Bro......fucking great amp head.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I hope Twins not doing that on his front yard.



No. But I think he tried doing it in my yard. But Shoogy took care of whoever it was trying to dot "i's" in my yard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning RT



Good Morning LH......what's up for today???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Good Morning LH......what's up for today???



No work so I have the day off. Which is good. I am trying to get Miranda into a better high school than the one in my area. So I am gonna tackle that. Then Im thinking loud Marshall time is needed.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No work so I have the day off. Which is good. I am trying to get Miranda into a better high school than the one in my area. So I am gonna tackle that. Then Im thinking loud Marshall time is needed.



That sounds like fun.........got to love the day's off.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That sounds like fun.........got to love the day's off.



Yep!!!!!! This school is very important to me. My last 2 kids went to the local high school and the results were awful. My oldest (Cassi) at 18 moved out half way thru the school yr. She moved in with a teachers aid from that school. The aid was a mother of one of her friends. Cassi who turned 20 on Dec 7th is still trying to finish high school. And my boy (Tyler-who wasnt the best student by any stretch) I was told by the principal should be labeled incorrigible. The principal had no desire to help me with the faculty. As far as he was concerned it was all Tys fault. So I switched schools for Ty and not only did he graduate with a 3.5 GPA but did it a year early. Miranda will not see the inside of our local high school if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yep!!!!!! This school is very important to me. My last 2 kids went to the local high school and the results were awful. My oldest (Cassi) at 18 moved out half way thru the school yr. She moved in with a teachers aid from that school. The aid was a mother of one of her friends. Cassi who turned 20 on Dec 7th is still trying to finish high school. And my boy (Tyler-who wasnt the best student by any stretch) I was told by the principal should be labeled incorrigible. The principal had no desire to help me with the faculty. As far as he was concerned it was all Tys fault. So I switched schools for Ty and not only did he graduate with a 3.5 GPA but did it a year early. Miranda will not see the inside of our local high school if I have anything to say about it.



There is good school and bad schools ......it's hard finding the right one.........if two kids had bad results at that school it's time to look for a better school.....sometimes very hard to find.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> There is good school and bad schools ......it's hard finding the right one.........if two kids had bad results at that school it's time to look for a better school.....sometimes very hard to find.



+1000000

Very popular saying in my family. Insanity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting a different outcome. There will be no 3rd time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> +1000000
> 
> Very popular saying in my family. Insanity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting a different outcome. There will be no 3rd time.



 So I suppose I should just stop planting lawn seed and just let the little fuckers take over the neighborhood???

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> So I suppose I should just stop planting lawn seed and just let the little fuckers take over the neighborhood???
> 
> TWIN



Do what you will. Im still gonna write my name in the snow in your front yard


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do what you will. Im still gonna write my name in the snow in your front yard



Can I write Line 6 in the front yard as well???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Can I write Line 6 in the front yard as well???




It would be more symbolic if you could shit it


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> It would be more symbolic if you could shit it


----------



## Strateuphoria

ONe day, everyone will play scalloped fretboards with active pickups into JCM 900's.
I predict this might happen after 2012.


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> ONe day, everyone will play scalloped fretboards with active pickups into JCM 900's.
> I predict this might happen after 2012.



Sorry I don't use active pickups....that's why I have a 900DR.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> It would be more symbolic if you could shit it



OH MY GOD perfect. How's everyone doin?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Steve


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Steve



Hey. I don't wanna sound like an idiot, but really i am one. I swapped my pre-amp tubes on the 900 and they feel a little loose. Like wobbly, I didn't fire it up yet because I need to re-wire this STUPID cab. is this normal?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey. I don't wanna sound like an idiot, but really i am one. I swapped my pre-amp tubes on the 900 and they feel a little loose. Like wobbly, I didn't fire it up yet because I need to re-wire this STUPID cab. is this normal?



I have very limited exp in this area. When I changed the preamps in my 6100 they all fit snug. When I got the JVM I put a TAD low noise in v1 and its not as snug as the 6100 or the tube I pulled out of the JVM. Works just fine though.


----------



## tonefreak

i would say as long as all the contacts are making connections, your fine.


if it feels like it's gonna fall out, you may have problem. maybe the socket needs to be replaced or something.


----------



## Steve0525

yeah i dunno all 4 are just a little loose


----------



## TwinACStacks

Great signature Steveo....

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

Tubes won't be extremely tight in their sockets, but that's what the retainers are for. If they seem really loose, as in they might have intermittent connections, the sockets could need re-tensioned, which involves powering down the amp and draining the caps.


----------



## mike mike

thought this would be a good way to start the evening. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrlrMYbMMFg]YouTube - SAVING PRIVATE REMI (REMI GAILLARD)[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/22134-trunkmonkey.html#post275395

LOL


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> Great signature Steveo....
> 
> TWIN



Inspired by you V-TWIN, More are coming


----------



## mike mike

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRL8apr0Z0o&feature=channel]YouTube - BODY HAIR (REMI GAILLARD)[/ame]


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys sorry I've been a little dead latly, I just got MOST of my cab re-wire done... now it's time for bed. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Night Steve


----------



## Jesstaa

Damn you guys post a lot in a week.
Just got back from Warrnambool visiting a few friends and fucking around for new years, was quite a journey both ways (6ish hours) but it was worth it, drank plenty of booze, smoked plenty of pot and even took some acid xD

Hope you dudes all had fun, can't be arsed reading through all the posts I've missed out on..


Anyway, back to Marshalls, finally tried out a JVM410H the other week, and damn it sounded good, I see what you JVM guys are on about xD I have to get my hands on one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> It would be more symbolic if you could shit it



Before You Guys fertilize, can I check my nitrogen levels?

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Was going through ebay listings for Marshalls, seeing whats what.
And I came across this

Marshall Valve Head and Quad Box (eBay item 320636838207 end time 07-Jan-11 10:34:02 AEDST) : Musical Instruments

XD

Don't pass up on the opportunity to own a DR with a "One of a kind" 1960A cab... ONLY $3000!!


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Damn you guys post a lot in a week.
> Just got back from Warrnambool visiting a few friends and fucking around for new years, was quite a journey both ways (6ish hours) but it was worth it, drank plenty of booze, smoked plenty of pot and even took some acid xD
> 
> Hope you dudes all had fun, can't be arsed reading through all the posts I've missed out on..
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to Marshalls, finally tried out a JVM410H the other week, and damn it sounded good, I see what you JVM guys are on about xD I have to get my hands on one.



really? i kinda thought that the thread has been pretty dead for the past weeks


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Guys.



hey RT how are you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT how are you?



I'm just off to my knee physio......lot's of fun.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm just off to my knee physio......lot's of fun.



Have fun


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Have fun



Mike you should tell Jeff about that Laney AOR 100 if you don't want it......Jeff lives near you.


----------



## mike mike

I just did. Thanks for telling me to do that. He probably would love to have it.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I just did. Thanks for telling me to do that. He probably would love to have it.



Jeff doesn't come around that much any more......let me know Mike if you talk to him.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Jeff doesn't come around that much any more......let me know Mike if you talk to him.



i messaged him on facebook. i am waiting for a reply


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i messaged him on facebook. i am waiting for a reply



Cool Mike .....I will PM him as well.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> really? i kinda thought that the thread has been pretty dead for the past weeks



I agree.


----------



## Steve0525

SIGHHHH Finally got my cab re-wired. Looking back I should've used new wire, but oh well it was a lot of fun, and considering im an amatuer I think I did pretty good. I dont have a multimeter, so i have to wait untill I get my hands on my dad's to let you know the results...anyway What's Up!


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> SIGHHHH Finally got my cab re-wired. Looking back I should've used new wire, but oh well it was a lot of fun, and considering im an amatuer I think I did pretty good. I dont have a multimeter, so i have to wait untill I get my hands on my dad's to let you know the results...anyway What's Up!



hey steve. that sounds awesome. i am gettign ready to do an essay for my AP US history class. my teacher is an aggressive socialist what about you?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey steve. that sounds awesome. i am gettign ready to do an essay for my AP US history class. my teacher is an aggressive socialist what about you?



Not much just ate dinner, watching Jeff Beck on TV looks likr he's using 2 Vintage Moderns and (sorry if I'm wrong I'm not great at identifing plexi's) 2 "Small Box" 1987(?) Models


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Not much just ate dinner, watching Jeff Beck on TV looks likr he's using 2 Vintage Moderns and (sorry if I'm wrong I'm not great at identifing plexi's) 2 "Small Box" 1987(?) Models



sounds cool. Jeff Back is a beast


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> sounds cool. Jeff Back is a beast



Oh yeah lol. Now I wanna play lol, im sure your in the same shoes.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Oh yeah lol. Now I wanna play lol, im sure your in the same shoes.



yeah bro, more than you can imagine. i haven't played for 25 days


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> yeah bro, more than you can imagine. i haven't played for 25 days



Teh Suuuucccckkkkkk.
Now I dont feel so bad


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Teh Suuuucccckkkkkk.
> Now I dont feel so bad



wanna feel even better? it may be another 2 months


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys


Hey Rich!

Whats new man


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard!! wanna help me with an essay for my socialist clas?  do you know of any greedy capitalist laws? Mein Lehrer LIEBT Kapitalismus!


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard!! wanna help me with an essay for my socialist clas?  do you know of any greedy capitalist laws? Mein Lehrer LIEBT Kapitalismus!



Just rent a couple Michael Moore films


----------



## Ouijam

I gotz one! 1990 MarkIII 50 watt; and yes it is nice for Crazy Train riffage!


----------



## Steve0525

Ouijam said:


> I gotz one! 1990 MarkIII 50 watt; and yes it is nice for Crazy Train riffage!



Congrats man!

Welcome to the forum...

Are you in a band?


----------



## jerryjg

Not real marshalls Dump it and get a JCM.


----------



## Steve0525

jerryjg said:


> Not real marshalls Dump it and get a JCM.



ummm... What?

The *JCM* 900 is a JCM. Unless im misunderstanding what you're trying to say...


----------



## Ouijam

Well, it is alot lighter than my 100 watt Jubilee...sounds crunchy-grindey-good to me, though.


----------



## jerryjg

Steve0525 said:


> ummm... What?
> 
> The *JCM* 900 is a JCM. Unless im misunderstanding what you're trying to say...



Then get yourself an 800.I wouldnt piss on a 900 if it was on fire.


----------



## mike mike

Ouijam said:


> I gotz one! 1990 MarkIII 50 watt; and yes it is nice for Crazy Train riffage!



welcome to the forum Ouijam! i have the same head as you. love it to death



jerryjg said:


> Not real marshalls Dump it and get a JCM.



JCM 900 would constitute it as a JCM. also, the Marshall logo and serial number would make it a real marshall. i don't see your logic, maybe you should play one instead of repeating something someone else said


----------



## MM54

Jerry seems to be in a bad mood this evening, he's also visited the Class 5 thread


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Jerry seems to be in a bad mood this evening, he's also visited the Class 5 thread


----------



## Steve0525

jerryjg said:


> Then get yourself an 800.I wouldnt piss on a 900 if it was on fire.



Hey cocklick, look at my sig...I HAVE AN 800. 

"Get yourself a handjob. You wont piss on everyones amps that they like."


----------



## mike mike

jerryjg said:


> Then get yourself an 800.I wouldnt piss on a 900 if it was on fire.



he has one. it is in his signature


----------



## jerryjg

Steve0525 said:


> Hey cocklick, look at my sig...I HAVE AN 800.
> 
> "Get yourself a handjob. You wont piss on everyones amps that they like."



heya Knobslobber. Look at my join date . have a little respect for seniority.


----------



## mike mike

jerryjg said:


> heya Knobslobber. Look at my join date . have a little respect for seniority.



hey bro can we all be nice? i don't like it when the forum is like this. everyone likes different amps. isn't that why there is more than one mode? can't we all be friends?


----------



## Jesstaa

jerryjg said:


> heya Knobslobber. Look at my join date . have a little respect for seniority.




Well if seniority is what matters...
Fuck off you stupid immature troll, go get laid or something.
And show respect for the decent members around here.


----------



## MM54

jerryjg said:


> heya Knobslobber. Look at my join date . have a little respect for seniority.


----------



## Steve0525

jerryjg said:


> heya Knobslobber. Look at my join date . have a little respect for seniority.



Oh my bad that changes EVERYTHING, dearest Senor Jerry.



Jesstaa said:


> Well if seniority is what matters...
> Fuck off you stupid immature troll, go get laid or something.
> And show respect for the decent members around here.



Thanks for the backup boss


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey bro can we all be nice? i don't like it when the forum is like this. everyone likes different amps. isn't that why there is more than one mode? can't we all be friends?



Good call, this place is getting more and more like Harmony Central ever since that AFD lol .... 

Really though I do apologize for saying what I did, dude just caught me off guard. "Get a JCM not a 900" hahahahahaha

Hows that paper going mike?


----------



## Jesstaa

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks for the backup boss



Haha no worries.
If that douche wants to make a big deal about join dates, I'll go with it.


----------



## Codyjohns

jerryjg said:


> Then get yourself an 800.I wouldnt piss on a 900 if it was on fire.



I would piss on you if you where on fire.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I would piss on you if you where on fire.


hahaha Ay RT!


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I would piss on you if you where on fire.



Only if he were on fire?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I would piss on you if you where on fire.



that's because you are a nice person RT. sup ?



> Originaly posted by *Steve0525*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call, this place is getting more and more like Harmony Central ever since that AFD lol ....
> 
> Really though I do apologize for saying what I did, dude just caught me off guard. "Get a JCM not a 900" hahahahahaha
> 
> Hows that paper going mike?


it's going well. i have one more body paragraph left. and the conclusion


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Only if he were on fire?



 


mike mike said:


> that's because you are a nice person RT. sup ?



Hey Mike ........just got home from swimming with the family.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> that's because you are a nice person RT. sup ?
> 
> 
> it's going well. i have one more body paragraph left. and the conclusion



Not bad at all, wait untill you get to college


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Well if seniority is what matters...
> Fuck off you stupid immature troll, go get laid or something.
> And show respect for the decent members around here.


----------



## jerryjg

Jesstaa said:


> Well if seniority is what matters...
> Fuck off you stupid immature troll, go get laid or something.
> And show respect for the decent members around here.



Yes Sir.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Not bad at all, wait untill you get to college



Hey SteveO ....did you get the cab wired OK???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Hey SteveO ....did you get the cab wired OK???



Well, I did my best... I hope it's right. I dont have a muti-meter but Ill check it tomorrow


----------



## Codyjohns

jerryjg said:


> Yes Sir.



Jerry don't worry about what amps people play because it doesn't matter .........I can get tone out of any amp you through at 900DR, 2204, Laney ,Mesa and a walmart special for 25 buck.......it's not about the amp it's about the player........we respect each other no matter what amps we play through ....we are all friends........if you want to be friends with us ....feel free to join us.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Jerry don't worry about what amps people play because it doesn't matter .........I can get tone out of any amp you through at 900DR, 2204, Laney ,Mesa and a walmart special for 25 buck.......it's not about the amp it's about the player........we respect each other no matter what amps we play through ....we are all friends........if you want to be friends with us ....feel free to join us.



+1


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Jerry don't worry about what amps people play because it doesn't matter .........I can get tone out of any amp you through at 900DR, 2204, Laney ,Mesa and a walmart special for 25 buck.......it's not about the amp it's about the player........we respect each other no matter what amps we play through ....we are all friends........if you want to be friends with us ....feel free to join us.


----------



## Jesstaa

jerryjg said:


> Yes Sir.



Now play nice.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Well, I did my best... I hope it's right. I dont have a muti-meter but Ill check it tomorrow



Just got to be very careful ....you don't want to blow the OT.


----------



## mike mike

guys all of you try plugging your guitar directly into the return jack of your amp. only the presence and volume work, but it is super clean, very jazzy. i just tried it by strumming my guitar in it's stand. it is sexy


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> guys all of you try plugging your guitar directly into the return jack of your amp. only the presence and volume work, but it is super clean, very jazzy. i just tried it by strumming my guitar in it's stand. it is sexy



I pray your hand get better so you can play again....I miss your video's.


----------



## RickyLee

Tomorrow night I will taking my '88 2205 over to bud's house for a jam/rehearsal. He has a 900 Dual Reverb (He has the 100W and the 50W - but I think the 50W version might be the 2X12 combo where the other is a head unit) that I will also be setting up to play out of for awhile as well. I am very curious to see how the Dual Reverb will stack up next to my 2205 tonally, as I have never played through one.

Anything I should know from you experts before I plug into a JCM900 Dual Reverb?


----------



## mike mike

RickyLee said:


> Tomorrow night I will taking my '88 2205 over to bud's house for a jam/rehearsal. He has a 900 Dual Reverb (He has the 100W and the 50W - but I think the 50W version might be the 2X12 combo where the other is a head unit) that I will also be setting up to play out of for awhile as well. I am very curious to see how the Dual Reverb will stack up next to my 2205 tonally, as I have never played through one.
> 
> Anything I should know from you experts before I plug into a JCM900 Dual Reverb?



did you finish the SL-x project yet?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I pray your hand get better so you can play again....I miss your video's.



thankyou RT. thankyou soo much.


----------



## Codyjohns

RickyLee said:


> Tomorrow night I will taking my '88 2205 over to bud's house for a jam/rehearsal. He has a 900 Dual Reverb (He has the 100W and the 50W - but I think the 50W version might be the 2X12 combo where the other is a head unit) that I will also be setting up to play out of for awhile as well. I am very curious to see how the Dual Reverb will stack up next to my 2205 tonally, as I have never played through one.
> 
> Anything I should know from you experts before I plug into a JCM900 Dual Reverb?







The 900DR's are plug and play amps.......you can put a patch cable in the FX loop ...it gives it a gain boost........I think you will like it once you play through one......the ones with the EL34's are my favorite but the 6L6's sound great as well........let us know how it go.


----------



## Jesstaa

RickyLee said:


> Tomorrow night I will taking my '88 2205 over to bud's house for a jam/rehearsal. He has a 900 Dual Reverb (He has the 100W and the 50W - but I think the 50W version might be the 2X12 combo where the other is a head unit) that I will also be setting up to play out of for awhile as well. I am very curious to see how the Dual Reverb will stack up next to my 2205 tonally, as I have never played through one.
> 
> Anything I should know from you experts before I plug into a JCM900 Dual Reverb?


Jump the FX loop and just EQ to taste really.


----------



## RickyLee

mike mike said:


> did you finish the SL-x project yet?



I put the 10H Mercury choke in it, and did a few minor tweaks. I have to say it is kicking major ass for sure in the tone department. Big improvement is lowering the first gain stage cathode bypass cap a bit. I went with a .47uF.

I still have KT66's in it, but will be popping in some EL34's in the near future.


----------



## drriff

RickyLee said:


> Tomorrow night I will taking my '88 2205 over to bud's house for a jam/rehearsal. He has a 900 Dual Reverb (He has the 100W and the 50W - but I think the 50W version might be the 2X12 combo where the other is a head unit) that I will also be setting up to play out of for awhile as well. I am very curious to see how the Dual Reverb will stack up next to my 2205 tonally, as I have never played through one.
> 
> Anything I should know from you experts before I plug into a JCM900 Dual Reverb?



You will shred? 
Rock the effin' roof off? 
Have a blast? 
I imagine you will have fun trying a different Marshall - I know I would!


----------



## mike mike

RickyLee said:


> I put the 10H Mercury choke in it, and did a few minor tweaks. I have to say it is kicking major ass for sure in the tone department. Big improvement is lowering the first gain stage cathode bypass cap a bit. I went with a .47uF.
> 
> I still have KT66's in it, but will be popping in some EL34's in the near future.



that is bad ass. how much difference is the choke and gain stage bypass making?


----------



## drriff

mike mike - I missed giving back the "hello" ther other day, sorry 'bout that.
I'm in and out so much when I'm here - that sometimes happens.


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> mike mike - I missed giving back the "hello" ther other day, sorry 'bout that.
> I'm in and out so much when I'm here - that sometimes happens.



it's all good my man.


----------



## RickyLee

mike mike said:


> that is bad ass. how much difference is the choke and gain stage bypass making?



As for the choke? I am on the fence on that one. I will pick up the 3H choke when I get a few extra $$ to burn, so I want to try the 3H in there as well. I am not hearing a big difference with the choke. But then I have not opened up the volume on it yet either, or played out with the amp in a live environment.

But for my SL-X, the lower value cathode bypass cap on the first gain stage helped quite a bit on getting the bass response tighter. I swapped out quite a few stock capacitors to those standard Sozo's. And like TwinAC noticed, I as well noticed my amp got a lot darker. Then add to that that I tinkered with the bright cap that is on the Gain control as well (had it removed, then put back a 100pF). So that .47uF cathode bypass cap helped quite a bit. I have to keep the Gain Sensitivity (is that the first Gain control?) at about 4. Then I run the Preamp Volume (Gain 2) at about 7. This amp has a killer rhythm crunch. But something is still missing on lead work. It just does not have that singing lead tone of my 2205 & 2550 . . . YET.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys!


----------



## Jesstaa

Hey do any of you dudes know what tool/what size of said tool is needed for adjusting the truss rod on a Jackson, and where I'd be able to find it?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys!



Hey TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Hey do any of you dudes know what tool/what size of said tool is needed for adjusting the truss rod on a Jackson, and where I'd be able to find it?



It should be a allen key but not sure what size hex head it is.


----------



## Steve0525

Jesstaa said:


> Hey do any of you dudes know what tool/what size of said tool is needed for adjusting the truss rod on a Jackson, and where I'd be able to find it?



Allen wrench. be careful using the truss rod, 1 quarter turn too many and bye-bye- neck. as far as where you can get one...hmmm most jacksons ive had had 2 of them of the back of the headstcok


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi all



Hey LH.......how's things???


----------



## mike mike

so the SL-X is really sexy. it doesnt really sound like a marshall though, but it is amazing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb8E9TJnCR8]YouTube - CANNABIS CORPSE at Jaxx[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

by the way, that is american viking closest to us. hear how tight, clear, and articulate his SL-X is.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> by the way, that is american viking closest to us. hear how tight, clear, and articulate his SL-X is.



He looks like Dime a bit.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> so the SL-X is really sexy. it doesnt really sound like a marshall though, but it is amazing



I disagree, keep the "gsin sensitivity" knob down, it's a marshall. The more you bring that knob up, the more (insert hi-gain metal amp name here) it gets.

I love my SL-X, it's my favorite of the 900 series and deserves a respectable try from everyone


----------



## Steve0525

BTW, Hey guys


----------



## MM54

So I've decided I can't afford to put new CTS pots and switch in my LP right now... but I think I may be able to get the shielding stuff to at least quiet it down a little. Disappointing.

On a side note, I should be getting my bank account sorted out soon so I may be able to start working on the prototype of my head design soon (Saved money for it as opposed to the new pots)


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I disagree, keep the "gsin sensitivity" knob down, it's a marshall. The more you bring that knob up, the more (insert hi-gain metal amp name here) it gets.
> 
> I love my SL-X, it's my favorite of the 900 series and deserves a respectable try from everyone



Hey SteveO ....I agree the SL-X is a wicked amp.....when I get the money a 50w SL-X will be sitting on top of my cab.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I disagree, keep the "gsin sensitivity" knob down, it's a marshall. The more you bring that knob up, the more (insert hi-gain metal amp name here) it gets.
> 
> I love my SL-X, it's my favorite of the 900 series and deserves a respectable try from everyone



Hell yeah. I respect the he'll out tof that amp. It almost nails te first necrophagist albums tone but that's not even it. It's just a damn brutal ass awesome amp. I really think I want one haha


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> So I've decided I can't afford to put new CTS pots and switch in my LP right now... but I think I may be able to get the shielding stuff to at least quiet it down a little. Disappointing.
> 
> On a side note, I should be getting my bank account sorted out soon so I may be able to start working on the prototype of my head design soon (Saved money for it as opposed to the new pots)



Is your LP grounded to the bridge .....some are not and very noisy.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hell yeah. I respect the he'll out tof that amp. It almost nails te first necrophagist albums tone but that's not even it. It's just a damn brutal ass awesome amp. I really think I want one haha



I know you love the SL-X as much as me.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Is your LP grounded to the bridge .....some are not and very noisy.



That... is an excellent question. I'll check for continuity between the bridge and the ground inside the cavity with my meter. If it isn't, how do I go about making that connection?


----------



## MM54

I have 0.3 ohms from the bridge/strings to internal ground, so that's not it. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I have 0.3 ohms from the bridge/strings to internal ground, so that's not it. Thanks for the tip though!



My friends LP didn't have a ground wire to the bridge so we had to drill a little hole to the bridge from inside where the tone controls are and ground it ....the hum was gone after doing that.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know you love the SL-X as much as me.



Hey RT. yeah man it is beautiful sounding. We both need to get one before the prices are too high


----------



## Steve0525

MM54 said:


> I have 0.3 ohms from the bridge/strings to internal ground, so that's not it. Thanks for the tip though!


What pickups are in the paul???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Hey SteveO ....I agree the SL-X is a wicked amp.....when I get the money a 50w SL-X will be sitting on top of my cab.



hahaha you'll have every brutal sound of the 90's!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT. yeah man it is beautiful sounding. We both need to get one before the prices are too high



You are right my friend ....we both need one.....the SL-X suits are style.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Hey RT. yeah man it is beautiful sounding. We both need to get one before the prices are too high



On that note, i've noticed a bump in 900 prices, espicially the DRs. at least it seems that way


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> On that note, i've noticed a bump in 900 prices, espicially the DRs. at least it seems that way



Believe me or not but I find the DR's are great for classic rock........the Laney AOR is the fucking metal beast.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> My friends LP didn't have a ground wire to the bridge so we had to drill a little hole to the bridge from inside where the tone controls are and ground it ....the hum was gone after doing that.



I don't so much have a hum as much just general interference noise, it's annoying. When I turn the volume to 0, it goes away, so I know it's lack of shielding between the pickups and the volume control (which feeds right into the jack, so yeah).



Steve0525 said:


> What pickups are in the paul???



Whatever was stock in it, I want to say they're "Alnico Classic" or something. They're not really hot, but I like the feel of them. I hope they're not causing the noise >.<



Michael RT said:


> Believe me are not but I find the DR's are great for classic rock.



Right now I have an AB/Y going into the 4500 and the ML100. I have the footswitch on the 4500 so I can go from clean to a fantastic classic rock sound, and the ML100 set up for metally tones. It's great.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Right now I have an AB/Y going into the 4500 and the ML100. I have the footswitch on the 4500 so I can go from clean to a fantastic classic rock sound, and the ML100 set up for metally tones. It's great.



For Metal I use the Boss SD-1 in front of my DR's and it's 90's all the way.


----------



## mike mike

haha everyone on youtube is asking me how my 6505+ combo souds so good and theirs sound like shit. i told like 4 people to bridge the loop, and they all come back all surprised like "whoa! it sounds so good! this literally kept me from selling the amp!!" thanks jestaa


----------



## Steve0525

MM54 said:


> Whatever was stock in it, I want to say they're "Alnico Classic" or something. They're not really hot, but I like the feel of them. I hope they're not causing the noise >.<



Um, if thier Epi Pickups, you really never know.

Then again you could just have a bad ground or something I dunno. How is eveyhting looking in there???

Is it with both p/u's?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> haha everyone on youtube is asking me how my 6505+ combo souds so good and theirs sound like shit. i told like 4 people to bridge the loop, and they all come back all surprised like "whoa! it sounds so good! this literally kept me from selling the amp!!" thanks jestaa



Do you think this works on my sl-x? I tried it for a minute on day and honestly I didn't hear a THANG


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Do you think this works on my sl-x? I tried it for a minute on day and honestly I didn't hear a THANG



idk. it works on my marshall. it isn't quite as dramatic as it is on the peavey but it is still there. it tightens up the lows and boosts the mids etc. try it. the 900 series had a solid state loop (these were some of the first loops)so that is why it isn't as dramatic as it is on other amps


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Do you think this works on my sl-x? I tried it for a minute on day and honestly I didn't hear a THANG



You have to play with the level .... their is a sweet spot in it....like half way or something.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> You have to play with the level .... their is a sweet spot in it....like half way or something.



Can you give me a ball park on where it is???

Thanks

RT do you always jump it??

BTW I noticed you also use the infamous SD-1. lol every pre-owned marshall should just come with one and get it over with. I love the TS-9 and im thinking of getting it "hot-tubed" soon. Im just not a fan of boss, should I try one out? what a good price to pay ive seen about $35.


----------



## Steve0525

Oh sorry I didn't see you said half way hahahaha WOW


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't see you said half way hahahaha WOW



that's what makes the difference


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Can you give me a ball park on where it is???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RT do you always jump it??
> 
> BTW I noticed you also use the infamous SD-1. lol every pre-owned marshall should just come with one and get it over with. I love the TS-9 and im thinking of getting it "hot-tubed" soon. Im just not a fan of boss, should I try one out? what a good price to pay ive seen about $35.



Yes both my DR's are jumped ....but you have to play with the level and hit a chord and find the sweet spot in it...you will hear it mine is at like 9 O' clock......the SD-1 is a great pedal ....level at 10 and tone at 0 and gain at 0 or 2 for a clean boost......I would get one if I was you ....they are not that much....new 70 bucks.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Michael RT said:


> Yes both my DR's are jumped ....but you have to play with the level and hit a chord and find the sweet spot in it...you will hear it mine is at like 9 O' clock......the SD-1 is a great pedal ....level at 10 and tone at 0 and gain at 0 or 2 for a clean boost......I would get one if I was you ....they are not that much....new 70 bucks.



Boss SD-1's are $40 brand new. Buy Boss SUPER OverDrive SD-1 Pedal | Overdrive, Distortion, Fuzz & Boost | Musician's Friend

They are K I L L E R on an SL-X!! 

Use as a boost and then turn the preamp(gain) to around 15 or just a little under to find the sweet spot. The EL34 models are where it's at!

Gain setting will depend also on how hot your pickups are.


----------



## Codyjohns

TheLoudness!! said:


> Boss SD-1's are $40 brand new. Buy Boss SUPER OverDrive SD-1 Pedal | Overdrive, Distortion, Fuzz & Boost | Musician's Friend
> 
> They are K I L L E R on an SL-X!!
> 
> Use as a boost and then turn the preamp(gain) to around 15 or just a little under to find the sweet spot. The EL34 models are where it's at!
> 
> Gain setting will depend also on how hot your pickups are.



SL-X with 6CA7's in it would be my choice.


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT. I agree with you there. They sound so awesome. Outside of Ky two German lives, that's as good as it gets and it definitely runs right along with the big boys. As with all of the 900's.  

What's up?


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike, RT, what's goin on today?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi mike, RT, what's goin on today?



Hey tone freak. Not much. I am out of it right now, sitting in school in the class i TA for. Orthopedic surgeon after school. How about you?


----------



## tonefreak

i'm chillin, waitin for a phone call regarding plans for tonight, and looking up some programs at the local tech college as possibilities for second semester.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i'm chillin, waitin for a phone call regarding plans for tonight, and looking up some programs at the local tech college as possibilities for second semester.



Sounds cool man. I am so out of it


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Steve0525 said:


> Can you give me a ball park on where it is???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RT do you always jump it??
> 
> BTW I noticed you also use the infamous SD-1. lol every pre-owned marshall should just come with one and get it over with. I love the TS-9 and im thinking of getting it "hot-tubed" soon. Im just not a fan of boss, should I try one out? what a good price to pay ive seen about $35.



I've never played a MIJ SD-1, but the Tiawan versions are pretty "meh". I liked my Sparkle Drive (TS clone) way better into my 4100 and 6100.

I'm sure the Hot Tubes mod does make it better.

Taiwan SD-1 sounds more boxy to my ears than the TS. I hear the MIJ SD-1 are 'smoother' and more 'open-sounding' whatever that means!!! New Religeon has some of the MIJ ones I believe.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT. I agree with you there. They sound so awesome. Outside of Ky two German lives, that's as good as it gets and it definitely runs right along with the big boys. As with all of the 900's.
> 
> What's up?



Hey Mike ................just had my nerve blocks in my neck today..........8 needles. 





tonefreak said:


> hi mike, RT, what's goin on today?



Hey TF.......lots of pain for me today.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ................just had my nerve blocks in my neck today..........8 needles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TF.......lots of pain for me today.



UGH!!!!
Hi RT. I hope it works for ya


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> UGH!!!!
> Hi RT. I hope it works for ya



Hi LH......I have to go once a week for 5 weeks and it can help me for 8 months at a time if it works......I'm hoping it will .


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey Steve, RT, and Richard. I am at the orthopedic surgeon


----------



## mike mike

I am out for the next 3-4 months


----------



## MM54




----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I am out for the next 3-4 months



Im sorry to hear that Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Whats up guys



Hey SteveO.



mike mike said:


> Hey Steve, RT, and Richard. I am at the orthopedic surgeon



Hey Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I am out for the next 3-4 months


----------



## Steve0525

SO whats new guys??


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> SO whats new guys??



Just practicing for tomorrows jam.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> SO whats new guys??



nothing


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> Hey Steve, RT, and Richard. I am at the orthopedic surgeon



Man that sucks.


Probably half the reason I don't do much more than play guitar, don't wanna go fucking anything up.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Just practicing for tomorrows jam.



That's cool man. 

Im in the mood to do some guitar modding


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


i officially decided why i still prefer a basic strat or les paul to my new jackson. as much as i LOVE the jackson

it's pretty difficult (read expensive) to mod anything on the jackson, where as on the strat and LP, i can get different pickguards, pickup covers, knobs, etc for fairly cheaply. change up the look of the guitar real easy. on the jackson, it's so stripped out, bare bones, there's nothing to change! lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> i officially decided why i still prefer a basic strat or les paul to my new jackson. as much as i LOVE the jackson
> 
> it's pretty difficult (read expensive) to mod anything on the jackson, where as on the strat and LP, i can get different pickguards, pickup covers, knobs, etc for fairly cheaply. change up the look of the guitar real easy. on the jackson, it's so stripped out, bare bones, there's nothing to change! lol



but is the tone better than your epi?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> i officially decided why i still prefer a basic strat or les paul to my new jackson. as much as i LOVE the jackson
> 
> it's pretty difficult (read expensive) to mod anything on the jackson, where as on the strat and LP, i can get different pickguards, pickup covers, knobs, etc for fairly cheaply. change up the look of the guitar real easy. on the jackson, it's so stripped out, bare bones, there's nothing to change! lol



What Jackson is it?


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning all .


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT.



Morning Mike ......how are you Bro???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike ......how are you Bro???



tired. it is hard sleeping with a cast


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> tired. it is hard sleeping with a cast



What do you think of this piece Paul Gilbert and Bach........Gilbert is a big time Laney user.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pczlfpUqt_s]YouTube - Paul gilbert[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> but is the tone better than your epi?



in some ways, the pickups are hotter, the neck is much faster.







Jesstaa said:


> What Jackson is it?



my DK2M Dinky, made in Japan





overall it's a great guitar, but short of switching out pickups, and upgrading parts on the Floyd, there's not much a person can do as far as mods. 

and i'm in a modding mood right now, i pulled the covers off the pickups on the strat, i had already done so on the epi, i'm buying a new pickup and pickguard and knobs for the strat next week (GC is having a big clearance sale on pickups), i also pulled the pickguard off the les paul, and i'm getting different knobs for it next week also.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> in some ways, the pickups are hotter, the neck is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my DK2M Dinky, made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall it's a great guitar, but short of switching out pickups, and upgrading parts on the Floyd, there's not much a person can do as far as mods.
> 
> and i'm in a modding mood right now, i pulled the covers off the pickups on the strat, i had already done so on the epi, i'm buying a new pickup and pickguard and knobs for the strat next week (GC is having a big clearance sale on pickups), i also pulled the pickguard off the les paul, and i'm getting different knobs for it next week also.



Try a Dimarzio tone zone .


----------



## tonefreak

i'm putting a Dimarzio Super D in my strat...

we'll see how i like that, i may start switchin pickups out of my other guitars too.

the jackson's got Seymour Duncans, that i'm leaving alone.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm putting a Dimarzio Super D in my strat...
> 
> we'll see how i like that, i may start switchin pickups out of my other guitars too.
> 
> the jackson's got Seymour Duncans, that i'm leaving alone.



The Dimarzio Super Dist. is a great pickup as well.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What do you think of this piece Paul Gilbert and Bach........Gilbert is a big time Laney user.
> 
> YouTube - Paul gilbert



i love paul gilbert! his tone is always awesome!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i love paul gilbert! his tone is always awesome!!



That video had got to be some of the greatest playing I ever seen.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> What do you think of this piece Paul Gilbert and Bach........Gilbert is a big time Laney user.
> 
> YouTube - Paul gilbert



I can do this. I just dont want to show off ya know.

Great tone!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. What's up?


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up!


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> The Dimarzio Super Dist. is a great pickup as well.



My favorite Dimarz I've ever owned where the breeds in my jem. Perfect for harmonics, unreal response.

But to be hinest, I find myself happier with Dunkies


----------



## mike mike

hey steve.

regarding pickups, i havent heard much better than bare knuckles!! in the affordable range though, dimarzio is amazing


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey steve.
> 
> regarding pickups, i havent heard much better than bare knuckles!! in the affordable range though, dimarzio is amazing



I agree, just like everything else it depends on what your playing and everything. I dont need anymore than Pearly Gates, 59, Screamin Demon, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I agree, just like everything else it depends on what your playing and everything. I dont need anymore than Pearly Gates, 59, Screamin Demon, etc. etc. etc.



lol yeah. i don'y like signature crap. i just like something tight and clar.

so what's up? how was your day?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> lol yeah. i don'y like signature crap. i just like something tight and clar.
> 
> so what's up? how was your day?



Pretty good, kinda funny I just got back from playing an acoustic set, im super tired

What about you???


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Pretty good, kinda funny I just got back from playing an acoustic set, im super tired
> 
> What about you???



not much man. just school. kinda boring day. i have my marshall dis assembled now just poking around(safely of course)


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> not much man. just school. kinda boring day. i have my marshall dis assembled now just poking around(safely of course)



Cool I want to do that mod to my 800 I just dont think I'm capable. I dont know much about amps, or draining caps lol


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Cool I want to do that mod to my 800 I just dont think I'm capable. I dont know much about amps, or draining caps lol



haha me neither. that is why i am careful not to touch ANYTHING


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike, steve,


----------



## mike mike

hi tone freak


----------



## Memphs

Just wanted to check in Im a happy new owner of a late 90s jcm900 Dr! This amp is killer I got a great deal on Craigslist for a lil over $500 ill post pics a lil later


----------



## mike mike

Memphs said:


> Just wanted to check in Im a happy new owner of a late 90s jcm900 Dr! This amp is killer I got a great deal on Craigslist for a lil over $500 ill post pics a lil later



welcome to the forum memphs. killer amp you have. i hear great things about them


----------



## Memphs

Thanks man I love it so far


----------



## mike mike

Memphs said:


> Thanks man I love it so far



Awesome! I'm glad you, unlike so many others, haven't bought into the rumors people spread online about how they aren'y good amps. well, i am recovering from injuries, so i am getting off. nice to meet you memphs


----------



## Memphs

Nice to meet you to mad mike Im not much of a pedal user so I need and use all the amps gain


----------



## Roadburn

Memphs said:


> Just wanted to check in Im a happy new owner of a late 90s jcm900 Dr! This amp is killer I got a great deal on Craigslist for a lil over $500 ill post pics a lil later





Congratulations!
What model did you get?
We have them in 3 general flavours (not counting wattage and head/combo variations). MkIII hi-gain master volume, Dual-Reverb and SL-X.

Never mind, just saw you have a DR


----------



## Codyjohns

Memphs said:


> Just wanted to check in Im a happy new owner of a late 90s jcm900 Dr! This amp is killer I got a great deal on Craigslist for a lil over $500 ill post pics a lil later



Welcome to the forum ........900DR's are great amps.........good choice my friend.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning RT and company


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning RT and company



Morning LH.......how are you Bro???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH.......how are you Bro???



Im hanging in there. You?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im hanging in there. You?



I'm hanging in there as well.......I was so tired at the practice last night I could not play fuck all by the end of the practice I was so tired..........I felt bad about it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm hanging in there as well.......I was so tired at the practice last night I could not play fuck all by the end of the practice I was so tired..........I felt bad about it.



It happens to all of us.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> It happens to all of us.



I was burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I was burning the candle at both ends.



We arent young bucks anymore.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> We arent young bucks anymore.



It's all the Needle's for Nerve Blocks and Med's .........it's kicking my ass big time and last night I hit the wall.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's all the Needle's for Nerve Blocks and Med's .........it's kicking my ass big time and last night I hit the wall.



I hope you take the time to rest up today. When I hit a wall I am usually down for a day.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I was so tired at the practice last night I could not *fuck* by the end of the practice I was so tired..........I felt bad about it.



I'm sure your bandmates understand lol 

Good Morning, Welcome to the forum Memphis


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hope you take the time to rest up today. When I hit a wall I am usually down for a day.



Thank's Bro......I'm going to take it easy today ..........I should be OK for tomorrows practice.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I'm sure your bandmates understand lol


 Yah they are very good friends and people ......I played good but last song we did (Lime Light) I had no more steam and had to call it a night....we played the song before no problem but last night I hit the wall on that song and called it a night.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Yah they are very good friends and people ......I played good but last song we did (Lime Light) I had no more steam and had to call it a night....we played the song before no problem but last night I hit the wall on that song and called it a night.



Rush will do that to you... it's a 3 dude symphony. lol


----------



## mike mike

Good morning Richard, RT, and Steve


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Rush will do that to you... it's a 3 dude symphony. lol



We play this last night.

Megadeth Sweating Bullets
Rush- Digital Man
Rush-Spirit Of Radio
Rush-R30 Overture
Ozzy- S.A.T.O
Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
Rush- YYZ
Deep Purple-Highway Star
Van Halen-Hot for Teacher
Zeppelin-The Song Remains the Same
Zeppelin Heart Breaker
Extreme Get the Funk Out
Sugarloaf Green Eyed Lady
Lime Light Rush


----------



## Steve0525

Mornin Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good morning Richard, RT, and Steve



Morning Mike.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> We play this last night.
> 
> Megadeth Sweating Bullets
> Rush- Digital Man
> Rush-Spirit Of Radio
> Rush-R30 Overture
> Ozzy- S.A.T.O
> Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
> Rush- YYZ
> Deep Purple-Highway Star
> Van Halen-Hot for Teacher
> Zeppelin-The Song Remains the Same
> Zeppelin Heart Breaker
> Extreme Get the Funk Out
> Sugarloaf Green Eyed Lady
> Lime Light Rush



Some of the best!!! S.A.T.O!?!?!?! Awesome

Yeah looks like Exrteme tune did it, but the adriniline kept you focused and caught up in the slow parts on Limelight...my diagnosis


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Some of the best!!! S.A.T.O!?!?!?! Awesome
> 
> Yeah looks like Exrteme tune did it, but the adriniline kept you focused and caught up in the slow parts on Limelight...my diagnosis



I played Lime Light a thousand time's but the solo I hit the wall ....we tried the solo again and I did it but then after the solo I was done ....have to call it a night........it was still a great practice but I had to give up a little early .


----------



## mike mike

morning guys. cool set RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys. cool set RT



Thanks Mike ......that's half of it.


----------



## mike mike

My friend is about to get a hella clean 1974 jmp nmv witha push pull master on the back for $650


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> My friend is about to get a hella clean 1974 jmp nmv witha push pull master on the back for $650



Nice man. I was just at mike's music he has soooo many vintage pieces there. I saw like 10 plexis a few blues breakers, even a few "park" models. I toyed with a 54 les paul


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Nice man. I was just at mike's music he has soooo many vintage pieces there. I saw like 10 plexis a few blues breakers, even a few "park" models. I toyed with a 54 les paul



yumm


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My friend is about to get a hella clean 1974 jmp nmv witha push pull master on the back for $650



That a good price for a 74.


----------



## Steve0525

thats a good price for just about any marshall head lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> thats a good price for just about any marshall head lol



LOL a 74 should be double that price .....at least 1200.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> LOL a 74 should be double that price .....at least 1200.



it sold within an hour of posting  oh well. he is trying to get an early 1 of 10(marshall owns 7, lemmy owns 2) plexi prototype for 3K with layaway


----------



## mike mike

i took pics of my Mkiii last night for amparchives.com. here they are on my photobucket. what do you think?


----------



## Ydna

Yea. That was me that missed out on a cheap ass 74 JMP. I emailed the guy, no response, and I called the phone number 3 times. No answer. Now I'll go back to drooling over a 68 Superbass that if I get a job, I'm going to try and get on layaway. 

I'm considering something that would be so taboo, I might get shot. I might mod it to super lead specs...


----------



## mike mike

Ydna said:


> Yea. That was me that missed out on a cheap ass 74 JMP. I emailed the guy, no response, and I called the phone number 3 times. No answer. Now I'll go back to drooling over a 68 Superbass that if I get a job, I'm going to try and get on layaway.
> 
> I'm considering something that would be so taboo, I might get shot. I might mod it to super lead specs...



 good one andy. of course you wouldnt do that. then i would have to come over there and rescue if from you


----------



## Ydna

If you stole that thing from me, I would hold your jcm900 for ransom and ibanez for ransom. Every week that Superbass was away, I'd add a quarter turn of relief to the truss rod until it snapped. Muuahahahahahahahahahaha. No. I'm not diabolical. The people that restored it didn't do to great of a job.

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/sk8nkill/68 Superbass/

They used orange drops for caps in the tone stack. And the new filter capacitors were done kinda badly. And Superleads sell for a whole lot more then Superbasses. I wouldn't sell the amp if I bought it eventually, so resale value isn't important, sound is important.


----------



## Codyjohns

Ydna said:


> If you stole that thing from me, I would hold your jcm900 for ransom and ibanez for ransom. Every week that Marshall was away, I'd had a quarter turn of relief to the truss rod until it snapped. Muuahahahahahahahahahaha. No. I'm not diabolical. The people that restored it didn't do to great of a job.
> 
> 68 Superbass pictures by sk8nkill - Photobucket
> 
> They used orange drops for caps in the tone stack. And the new filter capacitors were done kinda badly. And Superleads sell for a whole lot more then Superbasses. I wouldn't sell the amp if I bought it eventually, so resale value isn't important, sound is important.



You want the super lead ....that the tone and sound you want.


----------



## Ydna

Early Superbasses and Superleads sound pretty similar. I need to try out the Superbass again to make sure it has enough treble and mids. If it does, I probably wont mod it. But I have no problem modding it if it doesn't. Maybe I'll go all out and buy mustard caps for the mod. Chances are I wont have to mod it.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## JCM900MkIII

Jasper. said:


> Don't you know we have set up something to make people want JCM900's? Actually they are totally crap. But we are making all the people want them so they sell their 800's, JVM, etc. for very cheap prices. So we can buy a REAL Marshall.... But don't tell it further!


 
I have a 1990 JCM900 Hi-Gain MkIII 2500 (8 knobs-no crappy reverb circuit sucking tone), which is like a JCM800 2204 Master Vol. on steroids. I get the best tone with the Gain Sensitivity Off, Preamp Knob on 5-7, and the Master cranked 8-10. With my Les Paul Custom or Gretsch the sustain is massive plugged straight in and the tone the best I have ever had. With my old JCM800 MkII Master Vol. I had to turn preamp to 10 and run tandem Tubescreamers in front for equal sustain and the tone was not as good as I get from my JCM900. I can't remember what tubes were in my JCM800, I think an OEM EL-34. The bottom-end on the JCM900 with 1960B and 75's is better than a JCM800 which is predominant upper midrange w/piercing highs. The JCM800 cabs had G12M-65 speakers though, which are heavy midrange and do not have as good a bottom-end.


----------



## mike mike

JCM900MkIII said:


> I have a 1990 JCM900 Hi-Gain MkIII 2500 (8 knobs-no crappy reverb circuit sucking tone), which is like a JCM800 2204 Master Vol. on steroids. I get the best tone with the Gain Sensitivity Off, Preamp Knob on 5-7, and the Master cranked 8-10. With my Les Paul Custom or Gretsch the sustain is massive plugged straight in and the tone the best I have ever had. With my old JCM800 MkII Master Vol. I had to turn preamp to 10 and run tandem Tubescreamers in front for equal sustain and the tone was not as good as I get from my JCM900. I can't remember what tubes were in my JCM800, I think an OEM EL-34. The bottom-end on the JCM900 with 1960B and 75's is better than a JCM800 which is predominant upper midrange w/piercing highs. The JCM800 cabs had G12M-65 speakers though, which are heavy midrange and do not have as good a bottom-end.



i have the same head, and love it to death. but i play tech death so i like the preamp on 10 and the GS on 3 1/2-4. makes for really tight distortion


----------



## JCM900MkIII

When the JCM900 4100/4500 Dual Reverbs came out, everybody started modding the JCM800 2203 MkII's for more gain, adding extra preamp tube, adding effects loops, etc...instead of just buying a JCM900, retarded. In the process tech hacks f#&ked up 85% of the JCM800's from what they were meant to be, a Classic Rock'n'Roll machine. I love JCM900's with EL-34 tubes, JCM900's with 5881 tubes, not so much. I like the stout JJ 6L6GC and Winged =C= 6L6GC tubes but not the Sovtek 5881's.


----------



## Codyjohns

JCM900MkIII said:


> I have a 1990 JCM900 Hi-Gain MkIII 2500 (8 knobs-no crappy reverb circuit sucking tone), which is like a JCM800 2204 Master Vol. on steroids. I get the best tone with the Gain Sensitivity Off, Preamp Knob on 5-7, and the Master cranked 8-10. With my Les Paul Custom or Gretsch the sustain is massive plugged straight in and the tone the best I have ever had. With my old JCM800 MkII Master Vol. I had to turn preamp to 10 and run tandem Tubescreamers in front for equal sustain and the tone was not as good as I get from my JCM900. I can't remember what tubes were in my JCM800, I think an OEM EL-34. The bottom-end on the JCM900 with 1960B and 75's is better than a JCM800 which is predominant upper midrange w/piercing highs. The JCM800 cabs had G12M-65 speakers though, which are heavy midrange and do not have as good a bottom-end.



Welcome my friend .......I have a couple of 900DR's and I use the reverb on about 4 all the time .......the reverb sounds good to me.....I also have a JCM800 cab with 65's in it ........the best speaker's I have ever used.........here's a video of the sound of my DR and the JCM800 cab. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2yDzI6yEWU]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8reFVAZU9Nk]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part2[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

JCM900MkIII said:


> When the JCM900 4100/4500 Dual Reverbs came out, everybody started modding the JCM800 2203 MkII's for more gain, adding extra preamp tube, adding effects loops, etc...instead of just buying a JCM900, retarded. In the process tech hacks f#&ked up 85% of the JCM800's from what they were meant to be, a Classic Rock'n'Roll machine. I love JCM900's with EL-34 tubes, JCM900's with 5881 tubes, not so much. I like the stout JJ 6L6GC and Winged =C= 6L6GC tubes but not the Sovtek 5881's.



yeah bro it was a kickass amp. when i bought mine, i could have bought a 2203 that was in the same loud room, but i didnt because this sounded better. welcome to the forum btw


----------



## JCM900MkIII

mike mike said:


> i have the same head, and love it to death. but i play tech death so i like the preamp on 10 and the GS on 3 1/2-4. makes for really tight distortion


 
When I play Collective Soul heavy riff stuff, I turn the Preamp to 10 and turn the Gain to 15 (1/2 way), and slam the front end with a Visual Sound Route 808 and Bass switch on, Gain at 2 o'clock. I scoop the mids to 4, turn the Bass to 10 and the Treble to 8, Presence to 5, Master to 8-10. This produces a chest crushing extremely tight bottom-end, smooth highs and makes your pants legs move. If I do this with twin 1/2 stacks run off of a VS Stereo Chorus, both w/chorus effect, slightly out of phase, it creates a wall of sound and pictures fall off the wall, windows vibrate, etc...


----------



## mike mike

JCM900MkIII said:


> When I play Collective Soul heavy riff stuff, I turn the Preamp to 10 and turn the Gain to 15 (1/2 way), and slam the front end with a Visual Sound Route 808 and Bass switch on, Gain at 2 o'clock. I scoop the mids to 4, turn the Bass to 10 and the Treble to 8, Presence to 5, Master to 8-10. This produces a chest crushing extremely tight bottom-end, smooth highs and makes your pants legs move. If I do this with twin 1/2 stacks run off of a VS Stereo Chorus, both w/chorus effect, slightly out of phase, it creates a wall of sound and pictures fall off the wall, windows vibrate, etc...



that sounds sexy. mine is presence 4, bass 5 1/2, mids 6, trebble 5, master B on straight 4, GS 14, preamp 10, no boost, but a jumper in the loop, and my metal as fuck Mf500 cab. no boost. sexy tone bro it shakes everything in the house and my neighbors house, especially with master A dimed. it's always fun at sound check or band practice to be playing and hit the foot switch to the second master, have it on 10, and scare the shit out of everyone within a mile


----------



## JCM900MkIII

Michael RT said:


> Welcome my friend .......I have a couple of 900DR's and I use the reverb on about 4 all the time .......the reverb sounds good to me.....I also have a JCM800 cab with 65's in it ........the best speaker's I have ever used.........here's a video of the sound of my DR and the JCM800 cab.
> 
> I don't use reverb, I run twin 1/2 stacks to a Visual Sound V2 Stereo Chorus (w/Bucket Brigade Chips), slightly out of phase, which produces that spacial surround sound. If you scoop your mids you can hear every note in all your bar chords. With the mids turned up it gets too thick. One of my cabs has Celestion 75's(heavy bottom, scooped mids, smooth highs) and one cab has Celestion 50's (predominant midrange).


----------



## JCM900MkIII

Actually it goes:Guitar--->Overdrive--->Stereo Chorus===>(2) 1/2 stacks

I have heard of guys running the direct out on back of primary amp 1/2 stack to input on a Boss DD-3 or DD-5 with slight delay on and the output of Delay to the input of 2nd 1/2 stack. This puts the amps slightly out of phase with each other (basically same as a chorus) and produces a really thick spacial sound. Stereo Chorus is easier for me and I hate effects pedals sitting on top of your amp with patch cords everywhere, instead of on the floor.


----------



## JCM900MkIII

mike mike said:


> that sounds sexy. mine is presence 4, bass 5 1/2, mids 6, trebble 5, master B on straight 4, GS 14, preamp 10, no boost, but a jumper in the loop, and my metal as fuck Mf500 cab. no boost. sexy tone bro it shakes everything in the house and my neighbors house......
> 
> Is that Marshall Mode 4 cab the one with the (4) 100 watt Celestions in an 8 ohm cab instead of 16 ohm cab?
> (less resistance + 400w cab = loud as hell)


----------



## Steve0525

JCM900MkIII said:


> When the JCM900 4100/4500 Dual Reverbs came out, everybody started modding the JCM800 2203 MkII's for more gain, adding extra preamp tube, adding effects loops, etc...instead of just buying a JCM900, retarded. In the process tech hacks f#&ked up 85% of the JCM800's from what they were meant to be, a Classic Rock'n'Roll machine. I love JCM900's with EL-34 tubes, JCM900's with 5881 tubes, not so much. I like the stout JJ 6L6GC and Winged =C= 6L6GC tubes but not the Sovtek 5881's.



Hey man welcome aboard. Dont be slamming the 5881 900's...Mine destroys. And dont slam reverb on 900s, RT's Destroys


----------



## mike mike

Is that Marshall Mode 4 cab the one with the (4) 100 watt Celestions in an 8 ohm cab instead of 16 ohm cab? 
(less resistance + 400w cab = loud as hell)[/QUOTE]

that's exactly what it is. it is loud as fuck and sounds super heavy


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Is that Marshall Mode 4 cab the one with the (4) 100 watt Celestions in an 8 ohm cab instead of 16 ohm cab?
> (less resistance + 400w cab = loud as hell)



that's exactly what it is. it is loud as fuck and sounds super heavy[/QUOTE]

I used to have the mode 4 halfstack. I got it for like nothing in a trade, and sold it dirt cheap when my band split up, no regrets lol


----------



## Steve0525

These quotes are getting all screwed up tonight lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I used to have the mode 4 halfstack. I got it for like nothing in a trade, and sold it dirt cheap when my band split up, no regrets lol



I have the 100w speaker's in my valve king cab.......great speaker's for D-jent .


----------



## Steve0525

> I have the 100w speaker's in my valve king cab.......great speaker's for D-jent .



Oh I like the cab, I thought the steel pieces were cool instead of white.. not what i'd call a "classic" amp though


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Oh I like the cab, I thought the steel pieces were cool instead of white.. not what i'd call a "classic" amp though



I don't use it very much .........I like the 75's and the 65's the best.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I don't use it very much .........I like the 75's and the 65's the best.



that's cuz your smart... I dig my 25's 

I would love to have a matching 70's cab with 65's


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> And dont slam reverb on 900s, RT's Destroys



Thank's for the kind words Bro.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Thank's for the kind words Bro.



no prob. on the "part 2" vid, in between all the d-jenting, you are reaching a very smooth legato style, very a la paul gilbert or Jason Becker...

Very fluid


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys



Hi TF........did you break a leg???


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> no prob. on the "part 2" vid, in between all the d-jenting, you are reaching a very smooth legato style, very a la paul gilbert or Jason Becker...
> 
> Very fluid



I'm just loving that amp and cab.......I could play on it all day long........I just want to rip on it all the time.


----------



## mike mike

yeah RT, you are right. good metal speaker


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah RT, you are right. good metal speaker



Yah the 100w speaker's is the way to go if you want to play metal with lots of D-Jent.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yah the 100w speaker's is the way to go if you want to play metal with lots of D-Jent.



hell yeah. what's up RT?


----------



## Dav1

Have a question for the amp tech's out there. I have the chance to get a jcm 900 slx for cheap, however I like more of a classic rock tone. Is it possible to "clean up" the slx, by taking out a preamp tube or can you change the diodes or clipping. (not sure what diodes or clipping are?) Any info would be great! thx.


----------



## Codyjohns

Dav1 said:


> Have a question for the amp tech's out there. I have the chance to get a jcm 900 slx for cheap, however I like more of a classic rock tone. Is it possible to "clean up" the slx, by taking out a preamp tube or can you change the diodes or clipping. (not sure what diodes or clipping are?) Any info would be great! thx.



I would say that you could dial in a classic rock sound with that amp with out changing any thing.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hell yeah. what's up RT?



Just had a lot of company over and they just left .


----------



## Codyjohns

Time to crash ........I'm tired. :eek2:


----------



## bhm1905

happy new year to all the jcm900 folks


----------



## bhm1905

Steve0525 said:


> that's exactly what it is. it is loud as fuck and sounds super heavy



I used to have the mode 4 halfstack. I got it for like nothing in a trade, and sold it dirt cheap when my band split up, no regrets lol[/QUOTE]

i had the mode four head as well paid £199 for one a few yrs ago and it made me bum rumble!!!:eek2:


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> I would say that you could dial in a classic rock sound with that amp with out changing any thing.




+1

It's all tube. Just find the sweet spot for classic tone!
Presence plays a bigger part than most people even realise.
Play with that and you will get what you want.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning guys


----------



## Jesstaa

Anybody know what size hex key is used on import Jacksons?
Really need to adjust my truss rod and because it's not adjustable by a standard allen wrench, I can't


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Anybody know what size hex key is used on import Jacksons?
> Really need to adjust my truss rod and because it's not adjustable by a standard allen wrench, I can't



Cant you just buy a whole metric set for a few bucks?


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cant you just buy a whole metric set for a few bucks?



I seriously didn't even think of that XD

Now to find a set that will be appropriate for guitar use.
I can only find sets on ebay with massive plastic bits around the socket.
Ugh, and all the other results are just for allen keys.
People really should learn to differentiate between the two.


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> happy new year to all the jcm900 folks



Happy New Year to you BHM.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning guys



Morning LH.


----------



## Steve0525

Dav1 said:


> Have a question for the amp tech's out there. I have the chance to get a jcm 900 slx for cheap, however I like more of a classic rock tone. Is it possible to "clean up" the slx, by taking out a preamp tube or can you change the diodes or clipping. (not sure what diodes or clipping are?) Any info would be great! thx.



Welcome to the forum, yes you definatly can get a classic rock sound with the SLX, there is no "diaode clipping" in this amp it is an all tube signal. all you need is to dial the amount of gain you want.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Welcome to the forum, yes you definatly can get a classic rock sound with the SLX, there is no "diaode clipping" in this amp it is an all tube signal. all you need is to dial the amount of gain you want.



yep. except i heard you can't completely dial the gain sensitivity down, like on a mkiii.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH.



Good morning RT


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Hi TF........did you break a leg???



haha, nope!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> haha, nope!



Well that's good Bro......I couldn't ski if my life depended on It.


----------



## SHOULDNOTBE

Hey man.
I'm new on here and was hoping you could help.
I'm looking at buying a used JCM900 with a 1936 cab, but don't know too much about this combo. I've been playing through a JCM800 and 1960 cab combo but my Uncle is taking it back, blah blah blah. I need a new rig and am thinking of putting an offer in on the 900.
Any thoughts?


----------



## mike mike

Ngd!


----------



## tonefreak

what'dya buy mike?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> what'dya buy mike?



A first year production USA Pal Reed Smith Singlecut Custom 22 USA. It is orange


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> A first year production USA Pal Reed Smith Singlecut Custom 22 USA. It is orange



pictures or its a banjo


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> pictures or its a banjo



When I get home I will post pics.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> When I get home I will post pics.



Very cool Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro.



Thanks RT. It feels funny buying a guitar Without playing it  it was in a glass case in the platnium room. It called to me. My Mikael Åkerfeldt dream has been fulfilled


----------



## tonefreak

pics or its a gibson jonas brothers signature melody maker...


----------



## mike mike

at the store in the case in bad light in the elite platnium room:





at home in good light:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Very nice Mike. I liked that you say it called to you


----------



## tonefreak

nice guitar!

it's purty!

so now you gotta wait a coupla months till you can give it a thorough run down?


----------



## mike mike

Thanks guys. yeah i never imagined i would have a USA PRS 
i am laughing with happiness


----------



## Codyjohns

Very cool axe Bro .......I would love to own a PRS.


----------



## SHOULDNOTBE

Sounds awesome, dude.


----------



## Jesstaa

Hey Michael, I reckon an AOR100 is definitely in my sights in the near future, remember when I said they were dirt cheap over here, just saw this on ebay 
Laney head: AOR 50 Series 2 & Marshall Quad Box (eBay item 200563423721 end time 19-Jan-11 18:48:54 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
(I know it's only a 4x10 cab, assuming a 1965B but still... Damnn)
Compare it to prices of Marshalls
Marshall, Amplifiers, Instrument Accessories, Instruments items at low prices on eBay.com.au


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Hey Michael, I reckon an AOR100 is definitely in my sights in the near future, remember when I said they were dirt cheap over here, just saw this on ebay
> Laney head: AOR 50 Series 2 & Marshall Quad Box (eBay item 200563423721 end time 19-Jan-11 18:48:54 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> (I know it's only a 4x10 cab, assuming a 1965B but still... Damnn)
> Compare it to prices of Marshalls
> Marshall, Amplifiers, Instrument Accessories, Instruments items at low prices on eBay.com.au



The Laney AOR50 Series 2 Head is a fucking killer head ....I would the to own the head........for the style you play that is the head.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> A first year production USA Pal Reed Smith Singlecut Custom 22 USA. It is orange



N00b there's no such thing as a singlecut custom 22, lol its either an SC250 or SC245, or McCarty SC...

So which is it???


----------



## Steve0525

ok just looked at the PRS unless the tuners were changed it's a McCarty SC

Very nice!

Pickups???


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> ok just looked at the PRS unless the tuners were changed it's a McCarty SC
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Pickups???



Yah I think your right Steve .


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Yah I think your right Steve .



I've been around PRS guitars for a loonnngg time as my dad is a collector. lol


----------



## mike mike

idk. it was made in 2000(the first year of the singlecuts) stock pickups, headstock markings say it is a 10 top. what are all the models of singlecut?

here is the back


----------



## Steve0525

McCarty SC, SC 245 (les paul 24.75 scale), then they went to a 25 scale SC250. There is a SC hollowbody, singlecut simihollow, Singlecut Satin, Singlecut Korina, Tremonti, Singlecut SE, tremonti SE, Singlecut trem, Artist Singlecut, the list goes on and on and on lol

My favs are the 245's and the McCartys.


----------



## Steve0525

The Singlecut was actually released in 2001...

Never listen to what they tell you at GC...lol


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> The Singlecut was actually released in 2001...
> 
> Never listen to what they tell you at GC...lol



I checked the serial number on the PRS website. It is a 2000


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> I checked the serial number on the PRS website. It is a 2000



Yeah I noticed that too, huh, maybe it was built late 2000, very nice guitar man!!!


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, huh, maybe it was built late 2000, very nice guitar man!!!



thanks bro. yeah. would you say, that because it is such an early model, it has a ten top, etc, that it is a collectable piece?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> thanks bro. yeah. would you say, that because it is such an early model, it has a ten top, etc, that it is a collectable piece?



Well, put it this way. all PRS guitars hold thier value, period. because it is such a (relavantly) new company, it's hard to tell how the prices will go, I mean look at the difference in vintage fender prices compared to vintage gibson. Now the very early models (1986, 87, etc.) are fetching big bucks, but after that its about even, a 1992 Cust 24 is the same as a 2005 cust 24 ya know, only time will tell.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Well, put it this way. all PRS guitars hold thier value, period. because it is such a (relavantly) new company, it's hard to tell how the prices will go, I mean look at the difference in vintage fender prices compared to vintage gibson. Now the very early models (1986, 87, etc.) are fetching big bucks, but after that its about even, a 1992 Cust 24 is the same as a 2005 cust 24 ya know, only time will tell.



alright. it's a pretty nice looking axe though. i am happy to have a PRS at all, let alone to have one as a teenager


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> alright. it's a pretty nice looking axe though. i am happy to have a PRS at all, let alone to have one as a teenager



Your very lucky, I've always wanted one...never could swing it...


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Your very lucky, I've always wanted one...never could swing it...



how many does your dad have?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Your very lucky, I've always wanted one...never could swing it...



I want a PRS but can't afford it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Congats on a beautiful guitar Mike.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> how many does your dad have?



It's kinda weird, first let me say this, no one in my family is rich, or anywhere near it. He's a mechanic lol. But he had the most about 3 weeks ago I think he had 11, but they were all sweet like achtops, hollowboy II, SC's Custom 22's, artist, nice stuff...

My best friend has a modern eagle, it my be the snazzyist guitar ive ever played...


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I want a PRS but can't afford it.



i got it used. that doesnt mean anything it was still fucking expensive



Michael RT said:


> Congats on a beautiful guitar Mike.



thanks RT. i only wish i could play it i am in soo much pain though haha


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I want a PRS but can't afford it.



I feel your pain. Ill buy 5 LP's before I have one though


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> i got it used. that doesnt mean anything it was still fucking expensive



did _YOU_ buy it???


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> did _YOU_ buy it???



Yes _*I*_ bought it!!


----------



## Codyjohns

I will catch you guys later........off to bed I go.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I will catch you guys later........off to bed I go.



me too man have a good one


----------



## mike mike

night guys


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> The Laney AOR50 Series 2 Head is a fucking killer head ....I would the to own the head........for the style you play that is the head.



I'd prefer a 100watter, but fuck, if I had the money I'd so be buying that right now and arranging some way to get it down to Victoria (People seem to be reluctant to send amps in this country)

It's annoying too, cause I know within the last few weeks I've spent well over $500 on my guitar.
Hell, I was away on a sort of vacation for like a week and I spent over $300 just recently.


----------



## mike mike

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys



Morning Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I'd prefer a 100watter, but fuck, if I had the money I'd so be buying that right now and arranging some way to get it down to Victoria (People seem to be reluctant to send amps in this country)
> 
> It's annoying too, cause I know within the last few weeks I've spent well over $500 on my guitar.
> Hell, I was away on a sort of vacation for like a week and I spent over $300 just recently.



I could of bought a few amp with that money......I like the 100w for its headroom ......much bigger sound.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys,

mike, again, NICE GUITAR.



i don't see myself to buying a prs. ever.

A), they're too expensive for my tastes, 
B), i'm not a big fan of how they are styled.

but i will say they're seriously nice guitars.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey guys,
> 
> mike, again, NICE GUITAR.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see myself to buying a prs. ever.
> 
> A), they're too expensive for my tastes,
> B), i'm not a big fan of how they are styled.
> 
> but i will say they're seriously nice guitars.



For sure tone freak. I have wanted an orange PRS for a while now. It is gorgeous. The tone I will assume is also gorgeous haha. But I am dying to play the thing. I need to clean the fingerprints off the metal and stuff. The jackplate is wood which is kind of wierd. According to PRS mine was shipped on 7/10/00. I am still waiting to find out the exact model but I assume that it is a McCarty SC 245. i am just a huge opeth fan, which is what was the last and final driving factor.


----------



## Jesstaa

For fucks sake, I missed out on the fucking motorhead presale today (I know it goes on general sale tomorrow, but then I have to get up fucking early again and have only one opportunity to get tickets) but fuck, I went to go buy them only to realise you need a "my ticketmaster promotional code" or some shit. I'm used to ticketek where for myticketek presales, you just need to log in and buy them.
Nowhere on the ticketmaster website did it say anything about it, except for buried in the hardest place to find in their help page.
I'm so fucking pissed off.
Thank god this scungy leaf actually worked alright.


----------



## tonefreak

that sucks jessta,


----------



## Steve0525

5000 post hey guys!


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> For sure tone freak. I have wanted an orange PRS for a while now. It is gorgeous. The tone I will assume is also gorgeous haha. But I am dying to play the thing. I need to clean the fingerprints off the metal and stuff. The jackplate is wood which is kind of wierd. According to PRS mine was shipped on 7/10/00. I am still waiting to find out the exact model but I assume that it is a McCarty SC 245. i am just a huge opeth fan, which is what was the last and final driving factor.



Definatly 24,75'' Scale. Gibson sued them shortly after production untill 2004 or 2005 I think, then they came back with the SC250


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



here to help out huh?!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> here to help out huh?!



These are my 900 brothers


----------



## mike mike

hi Richard and Steve


----------



## Steve0525

whats up mike?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> whats up mike?



just got home from wrestling practice(watching). thanks for even more info on the guitar. is there any other cool info that you could tell me?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike



Hi Richard. What's new?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. What's new?



It would take to long to type it. How are you?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> just got home from wrestling practice(watching). thanks for even more info on the guitar. is there any other cool info that you could tell me?



Um I dunno it should have PRS 7 pickups. (bass & treble)


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> It would take to long to type it. How are you?



I'm alright. In good pain but that is fine. Just wanna play


----------



## Steve0525

this should make you wanna play that PRS more lol...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4l-uy_VPog&feature=related]YouTube - Al Di Meola - One Night Last June (Live) Leverkusen 2006[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> this should make you wanna play that PRS more lol...
> 
> YouTube - Al Di Meola - One Night Last June (Live) Leverkusen 2006



not as much as the fact that i am watching this! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkqCVmwBg-M]YouTube - Opeth - Forest of October (In Live Concert at the Royal Albert Hall) HQ[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> not as much as the fact that i am watching this! YouTube - Opeth - Forest of October (In Live Concert at the Royal Albert Hall) HQ



Those Laney's sound great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I'm alright. In good pain but that is fine. Just wanna play



hang in there dude


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Those Laney's sound great.



they do. that is identical to their studio tone. you should listen to "demon of the fall"

they use the Gh100L


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> they do. that is identical to their studio tone. you should listen to "demon of the fall"
> 
> they use the Gh100L



Paul Gilbert used a Gh100L.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Paul Gilbert used a Gh100L.



does your laney nail that tone?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> does your laney nail that tone?



I know it's hard to tell what it sound's like in the video..........but I would say yes. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUZmWVZW_Jw]YouTube - Laney AOR 100 Demo 1[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


so now i'm tasked with buying a drumset.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys!
> 
> 
> so now i'm tasked with buying a drumset.



Hi TF......your buying a drum set ???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know it's hard to tell what it sound's like in the video..........but I would say yes.
> 
> YouTube - Laney AOR 100 Demo 1



i cant get over how tight and heavey and clear this beast sounds


hi tone freak.


guess who got a new piece??(and hasn't used it yet)


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Hi TF......your buying a drum set ???




yup. the guy who plays drums for our worship group at church is leaving. he always left his Roland TD-9 electric kit at my house between practices, so i've been playing drums for almost 2 years. it's kinda my relaxation instrument. guitar is my serious, be really good at instrument. and my have LOADS of fun instrument, at the same time. drums are my goof off, chill out when i'm mad instrument.

but there's a good chance that i'm gonna have to play drums for a week long gig my band has at a youth retreat this summer, as our drummer doesn't think he can make it. so i'm gonna need to buy a kit, cause there's no way i'm going 5 months without practice, and then getting up and playing... not happening. lol


anyways, i have to delay my Class 5 purchase for a while.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> i cant get over how tight and heavey and clear this beast sounds
> 
> 
> hi tone freak.
> 
> 
> guess who got a new piece??(and hasn't used it yet)



the prs? or something different?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> the prs? or something different?



THIS. i got it saturday, but i haven't showed it yet. it is a bubbler. idk when i am gonna use it. i just got the prs so i wanna lie low for a while


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i cant get over how tight and heavey and clear this beast sounds



The Fryette's sound like my Laney AOR ........the same mid punch.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The Fryette's sound like my Laney AOR ........the same mid punch.



without the wallet punch


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys



Good Morning TF


----------



## tonefreak

what's up RT!

i gotta go to work in a bit. first day back after... 3 weeks. i think.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT and Tone Freak


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> what's up RT!
> 
> i gotta go to work in a bit. first day back after... 3 weeks. i think.



Not much....just having a coffee .........I think I will make a video today of my modded 900 .


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT and Tone Freak



Morning Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

nice RT, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mike mike

me to. should be awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> me to. should be awesome



Mike are you doing a Video as well??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike are you doing a Video as well??



No. I was agreeing with tone freak that I can't wait to see the video as well. I made a video last night. But I had no playing


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> No. I was agreeing with tone freak that I can't wait to see the video as well. I made a video last night. But I had no playing



LOL sorry dude ........I know you can't play because of your hand .........but you will have to do double the video's when it's better.


----------



## JamesD

Hey guys. I've been thinking of going back to a 900, which was my first Marshall. I bought a full stack in the spring of 1994 and then ended up trading the head in for a TSL60 somewhere around 1997. I really enjoyed the TSL at the time (and since then I've had a bunch of other heads), but I'm starting to think I need to get back to a 900.

Here's an online streaming copy of the demo CD I did with my band back in 1996: Radi01.com - Real Seattle Music. Listen specifically to the title track *EMPTY HAND*. It was a 4500 through a 1960A, an original CryBaby and a Les Paul Studio. 

Keep in mind this was 1996, and that I'm not the greatest player, and that I'm not showcasing my "talent" or anything like that. I'm mainly wondering how this tone differs from other 900 models (this was a 4500 - 50W Dual Reverb).


----------



## Codyjohns

JamesD said:


> Hey guys. I've been thinking of going back to a 900, which was my first Marshall. I bought a full stack in the spring of 1994 and then ended up trading the head in for a TSL60 somewhere around 1997. I really enjoyed the TSL at the time (and since then I've had a bunch of other heads), but I'm starting to think I need to get back to a 900.
> 
> Here's an online streaming copy of the demo CD I did with my band back in 1996: Radi01.com - Real Seattle Music. Listen specifically to the title track *EMPTY HAND*. It was a 4500 through a 1960A, an original CryBaby and a Les Paul Studio.
> 
> Keep in mind this was 1996, and that I'm not the greatest player, and that I'm not showcasing my "talent" or anything like that. I'm mainly wondering how this tone differs from other 900 models (this was a 4500 - 50W Dual Reverb).



I can't get my realplayer to play your music....what style of music do you play???........all the 900's are great MKIII's DR's SL-X........if you ask me I love the DR's with the EL34's in them.......they are the jem's.


----------



## JamesD

Michael RT said:


> I can't get my realplayer to play your music....what style of music do you play???........all the 900's are great MKIII's DR's SL-X........if you ask me I love the DR's with the EL34's in them.......they are the jem's.



Classic rock and blues is what I'm into now. Back in the 90's, the time of this recording, I guess the style we were playing was somewhat a blend of classic/80's/'grunge' (never tried to fit into a category, just wrote stuff we liked the sound of).

I've recently had an 800, VM, DSL, TSL... the 800 was by far my favorite of all of those, but I've not played through a 900 in about 14 years. I just need to go find one somewhere and play through it.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK I was bored so here is a video my my Modded 900DR......this would be my live set up Boss SD-1, 900DR, Valve King Cab. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT_lNhfyzmY]YouTube - JCM 900 DR Tone.[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

very nice RT! 


damn i need to practice more.

love the bit from Panama!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> very nice RT!
> 
> 
> damn i need to practice more.
> 
> love the bit from Panama!



Thanks TF .....what do you think of the tone???


----------



## JamesD

Awesome playing and awesome tone! I'm on a search for a 900 now... 

btw - thanks for taking the time to record and post that!


----------



## Codyjohns

JamesD said:


> Awesome playing and awesome tone! I'm on a search for a 900 now...
> 
> btw - thanks for taking the time to record and post that!



Thank's James......if you get a DR let me know and I can help you with a few simple tricks to get some cool sounds.


----------



## JamesD

Michael RT said:


> Thank's James......if you get a DR let me know and I can help you with a few simple tricks to get some cool sounds.



Great - thanks! I'l definitely let you know!


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Thanks TF .....what do you think of the tone???



it sounded great! especially for a camera onto youtube. i'd like to hear a decent quality recording sometime.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> it sounded great! especially for a camera onto youtube. i'd like to hear a decent quality recording sometime.



I need to mic it some time.......it sounds better in then the cam compression.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> OK I was bored so here is a video my my Modded 900DR......this would be my live set up Boss SD-1, 900DR, Valve King Cab.
> 
> YouTube - JCM 900 DR Tone.



Very cool RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very cool RT.



Thank's LH......I have been talking about Laney amps lately so I thought I would go back to my first love....... Marshall.


----------



## mike mike

good evening Richard and RT


----------



## JamesD

Michael RT said:


> I can't get my realplayer to play your music....what style of music do you play???........all the 900's are great MKIII's DR's SL-X........if you ask me I love the DR's with the EL34's in them.......they are the jem's.



Hey dude, I was able to upload the MP3 of my 4500 sample from '96: Download SWEET LEAF - Track2 - Empty Hand.mp3 - Kiwi6.com Hotlinking

Again, I'm curious as to how this compares to the tone of the MKIII's and Dual Masters.


----------



## mike mike

JamesD said:


> Hey dude, I was able to upload the MP3 of my 4500 sample from '96: Download SWEET LEAF - Track2 - Empty Hand.mp3 - Kiwi6.com Hotlinking
> 
> Again, I'm curious as to how this compares to the tone of the MKIII's and Dual Masters.



i have a dual masters amp. it is a completely different amp they sound nothing alike. the mkiii sounds more like a boosted 80o, and with the diodes off it can get the 800 tone, but can have a lot of gain with the diodes on. i have some recordings, let me dig them up


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> good evening Richard and RT



Hey Mike....hows it going ??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's LH......I have been talking about Laney amps lately so I thought I would go back to my first love....... Marshall.



Good to have you back


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike. Hows the hand?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike. Hows the hand?



It's in a good amount of pain right now, how about you? how are you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> It's in a good amount of pain right now, how about you? how are you?



Im making my way bro


----------



## Codyjohns

JamesD said:


> Hey dude, I was able to upload the MP3 of my 4500 sample from '96: Download SWEET LEAF - Track2 - Empty Hand.mp3 - Kiwi6.com Hotlinking
> 
> Again, I'm curious as to how this compares to the tone of the MKIII's and Dual Masters.



I got it now ......it sounds good.......I think you would be very happy with a MKIII.....judging by the style you like to play.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good to have you back


----------



## JamesD

Michael RT said:


> I got it now ......it sounds good.......I think you would be very happy with a MKIII.....judging by the style you like to play.



Thanks, man. I've actually located one in CA... trying to contact the seller now.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It's in a good amount of pain right now, how about you? how are you?



I'm sorry to hear that Bro


----------



## Codyjohns

JamesD said:


> Thanks, man. I've actually located one in CA... trying to contact the seller now.



MKIII are hard to find......let us know how it goes.


----------



## mike mike

JamesD said:


> Thanks, man. I've actually located one in CA... trying to contact the seller now.



i'm in nor cal, but there is no way i am selling lol sorry


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


>


----------



## mike mike

anyone know what i could shine up the pickup covers on my PRS with? also, do you think i should leave the guitar in standard/drop D, or drop it a full step like always?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> anyone know what i could shine up the pickup covers on my PRS with? also, do you think i should leave the guitar in standard/drop D, or drop it a full step like always?



I'm not sure what to clean it with but a full step back is good for a lot of tunes.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm not sure what to clean it with but a full step back is good for a lot of tunes.



alright. cause that is dictating whether i take it to my tech to get it set up for my usual 10-60 strings. i plan on playing alot of Opeth with my drummer friend on this because he is gizzing over it, and they use standard and drop D, so we shall see. i think you are right and i will fall back on my normal tunings


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> anyone know what i could shine up the pickup covers on my PRS with? also, do you think i should leave the guitar in standard/drop D, or drop it a full step like always?



Seriously, I would try toothpaste...works wonders on rings and stuff, but i dunno it might scratch it, vinegar is a great cleaner, or just some kind of silver polish will do fine...Brillo pads if thier chrome


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Seriously, I would try toothpaste...works wonders on rings and stuff, but i dunno it might scratch it, vinegar is a great cleaner, or just some kind of silver polish will do fine...Brillo pads if thier chrome



maybe brasso? there is some, idk maybe slight oxidization on the bridge cover just left of the low e


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm really liking this band........great music. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1xqSeSRllg]YouTube - Opeth - Blackwater Park (live - Roundhouse Tapes) Part 1[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm really liking this band........great music.
> 
> YouTube - Opeth - Blackwater Park (live - Roundhouse Tapes) Part 1



i love that song!! they are so good live!! glad to hear it RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i love that song!! they are so good live!! glad to hear it RT



I was listening to more of there stuff and it's great music.......I love the guitar tone as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

good morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good morning RT



Morning LH....... what's up for today???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH....... what's up for today???



No work for today. Im thinking some chores are needed. Also I hope I can find some inspiration to pick up the guitar today.

How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No work for today. Im thinking some chores are needed. Also I hope I can find some inspiration to pick up the guitar today.
> 
> How about you?



I just dropped off Rae-Lynn at school and I'm thinking on doing some practicing for a bit......... tomorrow I go for nerve blocks on my neck again.....more needles.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I just dropped off Rae-Lynn at school and I'm thinking on doing some practicing for a bit......... tomorrow I go for nerve blocks on my neck again.....more needles.



ACK!!!! Sorry to hear that. I hate needles.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> ACK!!!! Sorry to hear that. I hate needles.



I hate needle's but the pain in my lower back and neck is the worst........if the nerve block's work it's worth it......but the needle's are painful as hell.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jeez R/T I don't envy you at all. Back problems are the WORST. Good Luck.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Jeez R/T I don't envy you at all. Back problems are the WORST. Good Luck.
> 
> TWIN



Thank's Bro.........I was in a wicked car accident and my back is fucked for good ..........but the nerve block's are helping so it has giving me some hope.


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> ACK!!!! Sorry to hear that. I hate needles.



I have to inject myself 4+ times a day.

Yay for Diabetes.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT, Richard, Twin, and Jesse. sorry about the back RT


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> I have to inject myself 4+ times a day.
> 
> Yay for Diabetes.



You must hate needles as much as I do.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT, Richard, Twin, and Jesse. sorry about the back RT



Morning Mike.......thank's for the youtube comment's Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.......thank's for the youtube comment's Bro.



your welcome sir!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys. Some new Woody:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goGvBv3FHa8]YouTube - Ronnie Wood - Thing About You[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> I have to inject myself 4+ times a day.
> 
> Yay for Diabetes.



ugh!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Mike



Hi Richard. How are things today? Gonna rock out the amps? I see you have a quite a collection of les pauls


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. How are things today? Gonna rock out the amps? I see you have a quite a collection of les pauls



I love the LP. Not sure how many I have. LOL I think I have 10 or 11.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love the LP. Not sure how many I have. LOL I think I have 10 or 11.



 damn!!! awesome though!

hey tonefreak


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I was listening to more of there stuff and it's great music.......I love the guitar tone as well.



I know I will get a lot of slack for this by some DIE HARD deth metal fans, but I really think the best stuff is from Ghost Reveries, especially if your not a Massive death metal guy, it's a nice transisiton album, they cover every genre...listen to the whole thing you will love it


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I know I will get a lot of slack for this by some DIE HARD deth metal fans, but I really think the best stuff is from Ghost Reveries, especially if your not a Massive death metal guy, it's a nice transisiton album, they cover every genre...listen to the whole thing you will love it



Sound's good SteveO...........cool music.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> I know I will get a lot of slack for this by some DIE HARD deth metal fans, but I really think the best stuff is from Ghost Reveries, especially if your not a Massive death metal guy, it's a nice transisiton album, they cover every genre...listen to the whole thing you will love it



 HOW COULD YOU SAY THIS!!!AHHHHHHHILSDHGUHUSDHGKDHGFUHAERUIGSURHKGYWERSYHGLUHDYGFHQL

just messin with you!!

i am a massive opeth fan. it is a great album. you can't go wrong with "the roundhouse tapes" though.amazing live album


----------



## MM54

Steve0525 said:


> Seriously, I would try toothpaste...works wonders on rings and stuff, but i dunno it might scratch it, vinegar is a great cleaner, or just some kind of silver polish will do fine...Brillo pads if thier chrome



I clean the pickup covers on my LP with the same rag I wipe off the body with every time I change strings, just buff them off. If that doesn't cut it, I use my shirt. If it still isn't coming clean, I'll put some spit on the rag and that usually takes care of it


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I clean the pickup covers on my LP with the same rag I wipe off the body with every time I change strings, just buff them off. If that doesn't cut it, I use my shirt. If it still isn't coming clean, I'll put some spit on the rag and that usually takes care of it





that is a very techincal approach Matt!


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I clean the pickup covers on my LP with the same rag I wipe off the body with every time I change strings, just buff them off. If that doesn't cut it, I use my shirt. If it still isn't coming clean, I'll put some spit on the rag and that usually takes care of it



thanks matt. how do you get the covers off? and i'm not sure, i think this is oxidization. how do i get it off?

Here's a pic.(P.S. don't you like the perrrty wood? )


----------



## drriff

Personally, I avoid looking at other guy's wood!


----------



## drriff

The guitar, however, is effing beautiful!


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Personally, I avoid looking at other guy's wood!





drriff said:


> The guitar, however, is effing beautiful!



Thank!

But do you know what I can do to address this complication?


----------



## drriff

I don't know about taking it apart, but an automoblie rubbing compound (non-abrasive) and car polish should shine it right up.


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> I don't know about taking it apart, but an automoblie rubbing compound (non-abrasive) and car polish should shine it right up.



i'll try it. thanks


----------



## Jesstaa

So I was just on ebay looking for shit for my Jackson, and I came across this

Humbucker - Black Pearloid Cover - Coil Tap - NEW (eBay item 370472352524 end time 15-Jan-11 14:08:19 AEDST) : Musical Instruments

Looks interesting, but $15?
Apparently wax potted and all.

Must sound like shit XD


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> So I was just on ebay looking for shit for my Jackson, and I came across this
> 
> Humbucker - Black Pearloid Cover - Coil Tap - NEW (eBay item 370472352524 end time 15-Jan-11 14:08:19 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> 
> Looks interesting, but $15?
> Apparently wax potted and all.
> 
> Must sound like shit XD


----------



## TwinACStacks

If you take the Humbucker out and flip it over you will see 2 solder beads holding the cover to the Base. You can Desolder these or break it apart with a small screwdriver and re use the beads for resoldering. Here is the problem. Back in the earlier days pickups were not wax potted so no problems removing the covers ala' Jimmy Page. Now days they immerse the pups in a wax Bath. If you try and force the cover off there is a CHANCE you will break the windings and turn Your pickup into a Paper weight. You can get the wax to release the cover with a Hair Dryer, but then there is a chance the pup will Howl with feedback unless you fully re-pot the pup, to refill the gaps from when you removed the cover. I DO believe that Lane can repot your pups if you decide to go that option.

Just to let You know your options Mike.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> If you take the Humbucker out and flip it over you will see 2 solder beads holding the cover to the Base. You can Desolder these or break it apart with a small screwdriver and re use the beads for resoldering. Here is the problem. Back in the earlier days pickups were not wax potted so no problems removing the covers ala' Jimmy Page. Now days they immerse the pups in a wax Bath. If you try and force the cover off there is a CHANCE you will break the windings and turn Your pickup into a Paper weight. You can get the wax to release the cover with a Hair Dryer, but then there is a chance the pup will Howl with feedback unless you fully re-pot the pup, to refill the gaps from when you removed the cover. I DO believe that Lane can repot your pups if you decide to go that option.
> 
> Just to let You know your options Mike.
> 
> TWIN



thanks twin. on second thought i will not be removing the cover  for fear of mucking things up, but is there a solution to the possible corrosion?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks twin. on second thought i will not be removing the cover  for fear of mucking things up, but is there a solution to the possible corrosion?



Sometimes a little coke cola on a rag can clean up corrosion.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Sometimes a little coke cola on a rag can clean up corrosion.



Yep. You Outta see what it does to an Oilspot on a Garage floor!!!

I wouldn't sweat the corrosion, (no pun intended), it adds to the character. Stay FAR away from the pickups with any kind of Steel wool.

I'd keep the original Pups in a Baggie and replace them with THESE:http://motorcitypickups.com/products/A2blackbelt.htm

Or their little Brother:http://motorcitypickups.com/products/blackbelt.htm

Absolutely the Closest thing to a real 59' Holy Grail PAF on the Market.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Yep. You Outta see what it does to an Oilspot on a Garage floor!!!
> 
> I wouldn't sweat the corrosion, (no pun intended), it adds to the character. Stay FAR away from the pickups with any kind of Steel wool.
> 
> I'd keep the original Pups in a Baggie and replace them with THESE:Motor City Pickups :: The Black Belt Humbucker
> 
> Absolutely the Closest thing to a real 59' Holy Grail PAF on the Market.
> 
> TWIN



Your right Twin ....my guitars are getting beat up... paint is rubbing off and fading......a bit of corrosion here and there........it add character to the guitar and looks cool.


----------



## tonefreak

hi boys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi boys



HI tf........what's new Bro??


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Yep. You Outta see what it does to an Oilspot on a Garage floor!!!
> 
> I wouldn't sweat the corrosion, (no pun intended), it adds to the character. Stay FAR away from the pickups with any kind of Steel wool.
> 
> I'd keep the original Pups in a Baggie and replace them with THESE:Motor City Pickups :: The Black Belt Humbucker
> 
> Or their little Brother:Motor City Pickups :: The Black Belt Humbucker
> 
> Absolutely the Closest thing to a real 59' Holy Grail PAF on the Market.
> 
> TWIN



I don't know how the stock pickups sound yet. I may not want to change them. Thanks for the suggestion though. I like the character it adds a guess I was just worried about corrosion. That guitar is kinda my baby at the second haha.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> I don't know how the stock pickups sound yet. I may not want to change them. Thanks for the suggestion though. I like the character it adds a guess I was just worried about corrosion. That guitar is kinda my baby at the second haha.



Once You bash it against a Mic Stand or two, You can move on with Your life.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Once You bash it against a Mic Stand or two, You can move on with Your life.
> 
> TWIN



I usually drag mine behind the car down my street and get it over with.


----------



## Codyjohns

What do you guys think of this???

Marshall Amps :: YJM100


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> What do you guys think of this???
> 
> Marshall Amps :: YJM100



While I can admit hes very good. I hate his stuff. Does nothing for me. I dont care for the guy and I sure wont be buying this amp since his name is on it.

Hi RT and gang


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> While I can admit hes very good. I hate his stuff. Does nothing for me. I dont care for the guy and I sure wont be buying this amp since his name is on it.
> 
> Hi RT and gang



Hey Richard..........the fact his name is on it doesn't appeal to me ......it looks cool from the front but HOW does it sound??


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Once You bash it against a Mic Stand or two, You can move on with Your life.
> 
> TWIN



Haha you guys crack me up. It's true though. My gig wear is usually restricted to he back of the body and sometimes the sides, but honestly I have never put a scratch or anything other than a ding on one of my guitars at a show. I my headstocks have taken plenty of hits, but no permanent finish damage. Hen that happens I don't know how I will take it


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> What do you guys think of this???
> 
> Marshall Amps :: YJM100



Carnada's gonna be all over it like a rash.


i want one. it sounds like it's gonna be a great amp.


----------



## tonefreak

i'm with you guys though, i'm really don't care at all for yngwie.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm with you guys though, i'm really don't care at all for yngwie.



I would like to try one out and see what it sounds like.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, me too.


----------



## mike mike

I bet it sounds awesome. Just not a yngwie But they did a great job designing this one, at least cosmetically. I don't like the jacks onthe back though. The red and what not. Why don't they make it look like a vintage Marshall?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Richard..........the fact his name is on it doesn't appeal to me ......it looks cool from the front but HOW does it sound??



I havent even seen a pic of it. But I agree, how does it sound? Will it hit women? Does it have a ego?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I just did a image search of it and a few of the hits was a pic of the Engl Invader. LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just did a image search of it and a few of the hits was a pic of the Engl Invader. LOL



Here's a link to the amp.

Yngwie’s New Marshall Has…Built In Effects


----------



## mike mike

Lol Richard someone thinks it will be that good?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Here's a link to the amp.
> 
> Yngwie’s New Marshall Has…Built In Effects



Thanks. 
Nice looking amp with some great features. To bad assholes name is on it


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Lol Richard someone thinks it will be that good?



Uhh, I'll bet it will be better. At least better priced.

Here's a funny story, my good buddy was just over an hour ago to borrow an amp, why? Because his, you guessed it, ENGL invader hasn't arrived yet, he ordered it 8 months ago. So he's playing my amp for a bit untill it shows, which they say will be by the end of the month, he said he wasn't banking on it, so I gave him 6 months lol

Whats up guys


----------



## Steve0525

I'm sorry but Yngwie is one of my favorite players, I think his tone and technique is incredible, any of you ready to play "Trilogy Suite"??? Didn't think so.

He changed my life when I heard "I am the Viking"

I love Malmsteen, say what you will.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Here's a link to the amp.
> 
> Yngwie’s New Marshall Has…Built In Effects



Footswitchable noisegate?
Really???


----------



## Bobb

Michael RT said:


> Here's a link to the amp.
> 
> Yngwie’s New Marshall Has…Built In Effects



Yeah but will it get that Slash tone?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Uhh, I'll bet it will be better. At least better priced.
> 
> Here's a funny story, my good buddy was just over an hour ago to borrow an amp, why? Because his, you guessed it, ENGL invader hasn't arrived yet, he ordered it 8 months ago. So he's playing my amp for a bit untill it shows, which they say will be by the end of the month, he said he wasn't banking on it, so I gave him 6 months lol
> 
> Whats up guys



If you order from musicians friend, you can get it in a week. And it is a completely different amp. Totally uncomparable. Plus I respect yngwie, and he is very good, I just don't like to listen very long


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> I'm sorry but Yngwie is one of my favorite players, I think his tone and technique is incredible, any of you ready to play "Trilogy Suite"??? Didn't think so.
> 
> He changed my life when I heard "I am the Viking"
> 
> I love Malmsteen, say what you will.



 No doubt he is a Great Player.

But just like ALL the meedeley-meeders: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Snoozefest after 30 seconds.

Sorry Steve , I have a short attention span.

 TWIN


----------



## probes

I put this in the other thread but its prob best in here.. im after some ideas from you guys if poss about simple set up really for developing 3 sounds in a song.. the problem is getting clean and 2 dirty sounds from pedals/eqs etc.

I need a cleanish chorus/verb sound, a crunchy/heavy main section and similar heavy solo boost.
At the moment i run a cleanish channel A (with chorus) and use an od pedal upfront for the main section (no chorus), and use channel B for the solo stuff. Running the chorus and an eq in the loop, with the eq constantly running.
As mentioned above od pedal upfront can be hard to dial in well with essentially double clipping going on. Any ideas how to get around this. Cho.


----------



## mike mike

probes said:


> I put this in the other thread but its prob best in here.. im after some ideas from you guys if poss about simple set up really for developing 3 sounds in a song.. the problem is getting clean and 2 dirty sounds from pedals/eqs etc.
> 
> I need a cleanish chorus/verb sound, a crunchy/heavy main section and similar heavy solo boost.
> At the moment i run a cleanish channel A (with chorus) and use an od pedal upfront for the main section (no chorus), and use channel B for the solo stuff. Running the chorus and an eq in the loop, with the eq constantly running.
> As mentioned above od pedal upfront can be hard to dial in well with essentially double clipping going on. Any ideas how to get around this. Cho.



it looks like you need something with midi, and a midi controller. that way you can change channels, and select pedals with one tap of the foot. maybe a 6100 or JVM410h is for you, or dare i say, an ENGL


----------



## Dave B

A real nice tone from a 900

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FTryYf5MpY"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FTryYf5MpY[/ame]


----------



## Memphs

Here are some pictures of what I believe is a'97 jcm900 I've also never seen one with this color grill cloth


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

hi freak


----------



## tonefreak

whats up mike?


----------



## mike mike

just being in pain and messing with 8 bit plug in for midi keyboard. you?


----------



## Jesstaa

So I should have my new tubes on monday, and I figure this time I'll do the bias myself, and do it properly (I've biased my amp before, but never measured the plate voltage, just kinda kept it in the known range that wont damage the tubes). 
So which pin do you measure plate voltage from, and anybody got any tips to run through with me so I don't go screwing it up.

And whats the math for it again?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Sorry Steve , I have a short attention span.
> 
> TWIN



What did you say? I saw something shinny.


----------



## Codyjohns

Dave B said:


> A real nice tone from a 900
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FTryYf5MpY



That is a great tone and the tune rock's.


----------



## Codyjohns

Memphs said:


> Here are some pictures of what I believe is a'97 jcm900 I've also never seen one with this color grill cloth



I love the grill cloth.......looks very rare.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> So I should have my new tubes on monday, and I figure this time I'll do the bias myself, and do it properly (I've biased my amp before, but never measured the plate voltage, just kinda kept it in the known range that wont damage the tubes).
> So which pin do you measure plate voltage from, and anybody got any tips to run through with me so I don't go screwing it up.
> 
> And whats the math for it again?



I can't give you advice when it comes it biasing because it's so dangerous.......if you don't know how to bias properly you can get killed.......I don't know how to bias properly so i'm to scared to give advice.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What did you say? I saw something shinny.



Hey Bro.......how are you???


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys



Hi TF.........what's new Bro???


----------



## tonefreak

not much. we're probably gonna go ice fishin in a bit


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> not much. we're probably gonna go ice fishin in a bit



That sounds like fun..........we are get dump on with snow right now.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, we got 3 inches last night.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I can't give you advice when it comes it biasing because it's so dangerous.......if you don't know how to bias properly you can get killed.......I don't know how to bias properly so i'm to scared to give advice.



I've biased my amp before, just not sure of the best way to go about it.


----------



## mike mike

hey all you guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro.......how are you???



Hi Michael. Im good. Thanks for asking. How are you?
Is this the right time to tell you guys (who are cold and snowy) that its going to be in the 70's here?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Michael. Im good. Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Is this the right time to tell you guys (who are cold and snowy) that its going to be in the 70's here?



Hi Richard


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey all you guys



Hey Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Michael. Im good. Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Is this the right time to tell you guys (who are cold and snowy) that its going to be in the 70's here?



Must be nice.........it was snowing like hell here.......I'm OK just making a nother video of my 900DR with a Rocktron Exciter/Imager in the FX loop.


----------



## Codyjohns

OK........here's the video with the rocktron. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8sOis6xjkQ]YouTube - JCM 900 DR Tone Part 2[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard



Hello Mr. Mike


----------



## tonefreak

just got back from ice fishin. no luck. i don't think there's any fish in lake poygan.


lol


----------



## Steve0525

Man i've been busy whats up guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Man i've been busy whats up guys



Hey Steve........I have been busy as well .


----------



## mike mike

hi guys. i just got home. been gone all day. i made my confirmation today. whats up all of you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hi guys. i just got home. been gone all day. i made my confirmation today. whats up all of you?



Not much Bro.........I made a another video today.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Michael. Im good. Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Is this the right time to tell you guys (who are cold and snowy) that its going to be in the 70's here?



Nah It's almost 30 here. Just like fucking springtime.

Only cooler.

With Snow.

And Ice.

And Huge heating bills.


I'm good. Thanks for asking.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Not much Bro.........I made a another video today.



I know I saw. Great job bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I know I saw. Great job bro.



Thanks Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good morning RT



Morning LH.........do you want some snow???? I have lots of extra snow if you want.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH.........do you want some snow???? I have lots of extra snow if you want.



are you suggesting a trade? Some of my warmer weather for your snow? Cause I will be all over that.


----------



## mike mike

Morning Richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hello Mike Mike


----------



## mike mike

hello. how are ya?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im good Mike. How are you and the hand?


----------



## tonefreak

hey RT! i'd trade ya some snow, but i don't have any warm to give ya. 




hey guys. i'm going snowmobiling. be on later


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im good Mike. How are you and the hand?



alright. it's burning at the moment haha. trying to explain why a dual rectifier isn't the best amp ever to a relative noob is easier said than done


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> are you suggesting a trade? Some of my warmer weather for your snow? Cause I will be all over that.



A trade in location would be nice ......cold to warm. 





tonefreak said:


> hey RT! i'd trade ya some snow, but i don't have any warm to give ya.



LOL .......sorry no trade..........I need warmth.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> alright. it's burning at the moment haha. trying to explain why a dual rectifier isn't the best amp ever to a relative noob is easier said than done



Between my back and your hand we make a good pair.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Between my back and your hand we make a good pair.



 yes, that, and we have the same name! How are you today?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yes, that, and we have the same name! How are you today?



Lot's of pain in my neck today........I just had taken some T3's ....it should help.


----------



## Jesstaa

Well, today turned out to be a huge disappointment.
Went to vicroads to try and get my license sorted out, they just screwed me around like normal. 
Then I went to the post office to pick up an international post article, presumed it was my tubes (Only package I'd ordered recently enough), turns out it was just an envelope with a patch in it.

That fucking pissed me off, when I bought a pickup it was put in my mailbox, in a USPS box, this was a fucking envelope.

Fuck -.-


Oh yeah, and I went to Jaycar to pick up a trimpot for my guitar (Doing a crazy wiring set up)
AND THEY DON'T HAVE ANY TRIMPOTS
At all.
They have them on their website, but not in store.
I can understand them not having tubes in store, but 50c components? Come the fuck on.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Lot's of pain in my neck today........I just had taken some T3's ....it should help.



Lol good luck! I just read all 7 pages of the dsl kicking every other amps ass thread. Damn that was depressing

Sorry jesse


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Lol good luck! I just read all 7 pages of the dsl kicking every other amps ass thread. Damn that was depressing
> 
> Sorry jesse



Yeah I was being a asshole in that thread.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah I was being a asshole in that thread.



No you were not. Buggs was!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No you were not. Buggs was!



Thank's LH. ..........Buggs pissed me off badly that day.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's LH. ..........Buggs pissed me off badly that day.



No problem RT. Like I said publicly, I got your back! Buggs started something just by creating that thread. You were on the defense. You could have ignored the thread but I dont blame you one bit for not! He had it coming.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No problem RT. Like I said publicly, I got your back! Buggs started something just by creating that thread. You were on the defense. You could have ignored the thread but I dont blame you one bit for not! He had it coming.



You are a great friend LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You are a great friend LH.



 to my cold weather bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> to my cold weather bro



It's -24 here right now .....that would = -11 on your scale . ........fucking cool.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's -24 here right now .....that would = -11 on your scale . ........fucking cool.



Its 68 here right now. A high of 78 tomorrow


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> are you suggesting a trade? Some of my warmer weather for your snow? Cause I will be all over that.



Just a warning, I tried this, and he tricked me! I got the nice weather back here while I was still in AZ delivering the cold  

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

I hate it when metal heads diss Marshall. They are versatile, and old 900 an previous amps have such a tight sound it's amazing. Thats why i love my mkiii to death its so damn tight and awesome tone. Plus it gives you a unique sound compared to the sea of 5150's in metal right now. 

What's up guys?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Just a warning, I tried this, and he tricked me! I got the nice weather back here while I was still in AZ delivering the cold
> 
> Hey guys



You didnt say when you wanted the nice weather. The devil is in the details.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guys......my daughter won't go to bed tonight.....I will be back in a bit.


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard and RT


----------



## tonefreak

hi richard, RT and Mike, and MM, what's up all!




sounds like it's real nice over there in niagra RT! it's a cozy 10 degrees F here!


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, im in the hospital now my wifes in labor...wish me luck!


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Roadburn

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, im in the hospital now my wifes in labor...wish me luck!




Good luck!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its 68 here right now. A high of 78 tomorrow



With all due respect. You SUCK Richard.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Lol good luck! I just read all 7 pages of the dsl kicking every other amps ass thread. Damn that was depressing
> 
> Sorry jesse



Yes but it's true. It DOES. (with a little modding)

:cool2::cool2: TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Good Luck Steve-o.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, im in the hospital now my wifes in labor...wish me luck!



Good luck Steve.


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: Morning Guys. Just thought I'd pop in, bust a few balls before I went to work.

R/T Great Playing on Tone Pt.2, as always, last Page back.

I haven't seen Buggs around for a while. You think he's lurking?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes but it's true. It DOES. (with a little modding)
> 
> :cool2::cool2: TWIN



All Marshall amps have the potential of being fire breathing monsters with a little modding.


----------



## TwinACStacks

:cool2: Tru Dat. (just don't tell everyone or we will have 30 or 40 Buggs around here).

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: Morning Guys. Just thought I'd pop in, bust a few balls before I went to work.
> 
> R/T Great Playing on Tone Pt.2, as always, last Page back.
> 
> I haven't seen Buggs around for a while. You think he's lurking?
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin .......I wasn't happy with the rhythm sound in part 2(to harsh in the highs) but the lead sound in part 2 was good.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> :cool2: Tru Dat. (just don't tell everyone or we will have 30 or 40 Buggs around here).
> 
> TWIN



That's true LOL.......Buggs is lurking I will bet.


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT, tone freak, and good luck Steve!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys





mike mike said:


> Morning RT, tone freak, and good luck Steve!



Hey Guys.


----------



## mike mike

hey RT. i just got back from the range. put about 70 rounds of .308 through the M14. how you doing?


----------



## MM54




----------



## mike mike

hello my fellow gun person!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT. i just got back from the range. put about 70 rounds of .308 through the M14. how you doing?



That sounds like fun.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


>



I have a 1990 and the gain doesn't go to 20 ...it goes to 10......all the other 900DR's go to 20.


----------



## MM54

My 1990 4500 has Channel B gain up to 20... is yours one of the rarities that calls it "Enhance?"


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> hello my fellow gun person!



 Hey


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> My 1990 4500 has Channel B gain up to 20... is yours one of the rarities that calls it "Enhance?"



Yeah mine says Enhance on the Channel B gain dial.......I thinks it's rare ....only the first year of production.


----------



## mike mike

nice RT. dont you love the tightness of the amps? after the 900 series, the amps arent as tight anymore


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Yeah mine says Enhance on the Channel B gain dial.......I thinks it's rare ....only the first year of production.



When in 1990? My 4500 was made in November of 1990 (per the inspection tags) and it's got "Ch B Gain" and goes to 20.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice RT. dont you love the tightness of the amps? after the 900 series, the amps arent as tight anymore



Yeah the 900's are very tight sounding ....Marshall was ahead of the game back in the 90's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yeah the 900's are very tight sounding ....Marshall was ahead of the game back in the 90's.



and the 800's as well. low gain but very tight. the 900's just rock


----------



## mike mike

This feels so wierd, we are actually talking about 900's... IN THE 900 THREAD!! :Ohno:


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> When in 1990? My 4500 was made in November of 1990 (per the inspection tags) and it's got "Ch B Gain" and goes to 20.



I think mine was one of the first one's like January and the serial # is stamped in the metal Y and the numbers.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I think mine was one of the first one's like January and the serial # is stamped in the metal Y and the numbers.



Yeah, mine's stamped in too. They didn't start the stickers until 92 I believe (they ran out of letters after Z). Next time you have it open, check the inspection tags inside, it should have a date 

Either way, it's interesting how they kind of changed their mind with the "Enhance" thing


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## MM54

That's a rare amp, right there 

I like the circles around the knobs, too


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> That's a rare amp, right there
> 
> I like the circles around the knobs, too



I have never seen one like it with the gain dial and circles around the knobs......it's a keeper.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Next time you have it open, check the inspection tags inside, it should have a date



mine doesnt have a date on that for some reason..






though the trannies say this


----------



## Jesstaa

Hey RT, check this out.
Recording of my Jackson.
take a guess how much gain I'm using.

http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/Jackson demo.wav


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> mine doesnt have a date on that for some reason..



your's is April 1992


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Hey RT, check this out.
> Recording of my Jackson.
> take a guess how much gain I'm using.
> 
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Music/Jackson demo.wav



Sound's great Bro.........I would say the gain is at 7 or 2 O'clock B ch.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Sound's great Bro.........I would say the gain is at 7 or 2 O'clock B ch.



More like 9 on A Ch 
These pickups are REALLY hot


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> More like 9 on A Ch
> These pickups are REALLY hot



Sounds wicked ....what pickups are you running???


----------



## Jesstaa

Seymour Duncan Blackout metals.
I went with them because I wanted to be able to have plenty of gain at my TAFE course, and they only have lowish gain amps (I can get a bit of gain out of them, but really not much)
The amps are Laney VC30 2x12s

Also that recording was tuned half a step down (My amp seems a little buzzy in standard sometimes, think it's just the cab)


----------



## demonufo

Michael RT said:


> your's is April 1992



No, his is Dec '92. The last two figures are the month (which in his case is 12). Since the transformers also have Sept date codes this would make more sense.


----------



## Jesstaa

If the last 2 figures are the month, my DR was made in the 51st month.


----------



## Codyjohns

demonufo said:


> No, his is Dec '92. The last two figures are the month (which in his case is 12). Since the transformers also have Sept date codes this would make more sense.



12 is not the month it is the week the amp was made.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> If the last 2 figures are the month, my DR was made in the 51st month.



your's is Dec.


----------



## MM54

You people and your stickers, mine's just written in pen on the tags


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> You people and your stickers, mine's just written in pen on the tags



What is the last two digits in your serial #???


----------



## mike mike

demonufo said:


> No, his is Dec '92. The last two figures are the month (which in his case is 12). Since the transformers also have Sept date codes this would make more sense.



Yeah RT is right, it is supposed to be the week. But the September date code on the tranny doesn't make sense. I knew how to read theaerial, I just expected a specific date on the inspection card


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yeah RT is right, it is supposed to be the week. But the September date code on the tranny doesn't make sense. I knew how to read theaerial, I just expected a specific date on the inspection card



I think 9 is the week of the OT as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> You people and your stickers, mine's just written in pen on the tags



I think the first year 900DR's do not have the week in the serial but it's written on the chases only.


----------



## mike mike

RT what does your tranny say? I think that was on the output one.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT what does your tranny say? I think that was on the output one.



My OT is modded...........the OT is from a RI Super Lead.....that's where I get most of my tone.........it's the stand up kind not the laydown like your.


----------



## Codyjohns

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> What is the last two digits in your serial #???



I don't know off the top of my head, see below.



Michael RT said:


> I think the first year 900DR's do not have the week in the serial but it's written on the chases only.



This is correct. They're just Y###### whatever, I got the date off the stickers on/inside the chassis. My trannys also have 9 . 90 on them, which I presume is September 1990.


----------



## Jesstaa

Woo, just bought a Kahler 7330 for my Jackson. Damn cheap as well, $147 including shipping with an adapter plate to sit it over the rout for the floyd rose.
I HAVE MONEY I CAN SPEND AGAIN!!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> This is correct. They're just Y###### whatever, I got the date off the stickers on/inside the chassis. My trannys also have 9 . 90 on them, which I presume is September 1990.



Mike's MKIII has 9 on the OT as well......I think it has nothing to do with the date or it's the week as well.....but not a 100% on that.


----------



## MM54

Maybe not, who knows


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Maybe not, who knows



The two digits is the year and the 9 means it's made for the 900 series amp's.........in the 900's they all seem to have a 9 as the first digit.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Woo, just bought a Kahler 7330 for my Jackson. Damn cheap as well, $147 including shipping with an adapter plate to sit it over the rout for the floyd rose.
> I HAVE MONEY I CAN SPEND AGAIN!!



Nice score Jess......that will be wicked in your Jackson.


----------



## tonefreak

nice Jess, 



WOOHOO i got my Dimarzio Super D today and installed it in my strat. WOW does it sound good! that is a seriously HOT pickup!


and i put a black pickguard on. so now it has the black p/u, chrome dome knobs, a black pickup selector cap, black pickups (i pulled the white covers off the single coils.). I also pulled the white knobby thing off the end of the trem arm.

the only thing i'm gonna do yet is find some black pickup covers for the single coils. either that or chrome, and a chrome cover for the humbucker. we'll see.


----------



## MM54

TF, what pickups are in your LP?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> nice Jess,
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO i got my Dimarzio Super D today and installed it in my strat. WOW does it sound good! that is a seriously HOT pickup!


----------



## tonefreak

whatever came stock.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


>



k hang on, i'm trying to get my sister let me borrow her camera... my parents is shot, and i don't have a camera lol...



jus wait...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> k hang on, i'm trying to get my sister let me borrow her camera... my parents is shot, and i don't have a camera lol...
> 
> 
> 
> jus wait...



It's OK Bro.......post pic's later .........no rush.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> whatever came stock.



Okay, thanks 


Once I get some money for it, I plan on shielding and rewiring my LP, I'm wondering what pickups I should put in if I decide to change them out... the stock ones are okay, but not very hot at all, a little too weak sometimes (at the same time though, they're VERY dynamic!). I won't know until I get it shielded, but I think they might be the source of a lot of noise, too. I play most everything from clean and clear to screaming metal, so I'm sort of lost about what to go after pickup-wise.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Okay, thanks
> 
> 
> Once I get some money for it, I plan on shielding and rewiring my LP, I'm wondering what pickups I should put in if I decide to change them out... the stock ones are okay, but not very hot at all, a little too weak sometimes (at the same time though, they're VERY dynamic!). I won't know until I get it shielded, but I think they might be the source of a lot of noise, too. I play most everything from clean and clear to screaming metal, so I'm sort of lost about what to go after pickup-wise.



The Dimarzio tone zone is a wicked pickup and very hot pickup as well.......clean's up really well.


----------



## MM54

What is the general consensus on the 490R/498T pairing?


----------



## tonefreak

well i can now recomend dimarzio's, they sound really nice.

i'm still partial to Seymour Duncans. i'm thinkin about putting a dimebucker in my LP.


either that or a set of SD blackouts. 

but not for a while. i have 0 money to spend on guitars right now lol


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> What is the general consensus on the 490R/498T pairing?



Gibson 490R and 498T Guitar Pickup Review - at AxeChops.com


----------



## tonefreak

ok











pics don't do it justice. it looks BAD ASS.


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT, are you guys aloud to have guns in Canada?


----------



## tonefreak

ooook. why didn't it flip...


well i guess you have to stand on your head to see it. oh well.


----------



## mike mike

beautiful strat tone freak


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT, are you guys aloud to have guns in Canada?



Yeah ....for hunting.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> ooook. why didn't it flip...
> 
> 
> well i guess you have to stand on your head to see it. oh well.



I love the maple fret broad.........look's bad ass TF.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> beautiful strat tone freak



thanks Mike




Michael RT said:


> Yeah ....for hunting.




do they make you specify what your hunting? can you "hunt" your daughters boyfreind? lol


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Gibson 490R and 498T Guitar Pickup Review - at AxeChops.com



Thanks! I've thought about the gibson pickups before, I've only ever heard great things about them. Once I can afford it, I think I'll pick up a pair and put them in


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> thanks Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they make you specify what your hunting? can you "hunt" your daughters boyfreind? lol



I'm not into guns much.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I love the maple fret broad.........look's bad ass TF.



yeah, the maple board has a bit of a red tint to it, which is brought out even more by all the black. i really like how it turned out!


----------



## mike mike

for hunting... what do you think we use guns for here RT?  assault rifles are always fun though!!


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics don't do it justice. it looks BAD ASS.



That just screams classic metal.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> That just screams classic metal.




AMEN.

i'm thinkin chrome pickup covers? idk. i'm gonna buy some and try em. if they look good, all the better. if they don't, well then i have a spare set of chrome picup covers.


----------



## Roadburn

MM54 said:


> Thanks! I've thought about the gibson pickups before, I've only ever heard great things about them. Once I can afford it, I think I'll pick up a pair and put them in



I've been thinking to swap the 498T for a SD SH-6. Not sure if it is specific to my other guitar, but it sounds a bit more "open/airy" then the 498T.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> My OT is modded...........the OT is from a RI Super Lead.....that's where I get most of my tone.........it's the stand up kind not the laydown like your.



The Plexi Trannies KILL That's what I used in the Joey Mods for the DSL a C1998 Dagnall. A C2668 is also cool or You can get the C1998 from Marstran.

HIGHLY recommended.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> Okay, thanks
> 
> 
> Once I get some money for it, I plan on shielding and rewiring my LP, I'm wondering what pickups I should put in if I decide to change them out... the stock ones are okay, but not very hot at all, a little too weak sometimes (at the same time though, they're VERY dynamic!). I won't know until I get it shielded, but I think they might be the source of a lot of noise, too. I play most everything from clean and clear to screaming metal, so I'm sort of lost about what to go after pickup-wise.



Motor City Pickups

Best Pups on the Planet. Talk to Wade TELL him what you want, and he will hook you up. A little spendy but better than anything else out there.

I've tried basically every Boutique Pup out there including Throbaks, Bareknuckles, and Fralins.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> AMEN.
> 
> i'm thinkin chrome pickup covers? idk. i'm gonna buy some and try em. if they look good, all the better. if they don't, well then i have a spare set of chrome picup covers.



Chrome would look great, but maybe a bit more of an 'aged' chrome, to suit the rest of the guitar a little more.


----------



## Jesstaa

Fucking hell, I'm in a band with some dude (We're just screwing around at the moment) and he was about to buy a Peavy vyper 1x12 combo for 700 fucking dollars, managed to talk him out of it and get him thinking more towards a tube combo, and even after recommending Marshall/blackstar, he's back to thinking a solid state randall.


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> The Plexi Trannies KILL That's what I used in the Joey Mods for the DSL a C1998 Dagnall. A C2668 is also cool or You can get the C1998 from Marstran.
> 
> HIGHLY recommended.
> 
> TWIN



That's how I get that mid range growl out of the amp because of the OT.......I think it's the C1998.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Motor City Pickups
> 
> Best Pups on the Planet. Talk to Wade TELL him what you want, and he will hook you up. A little spendy but better than anything else out there.
> 
> I've tried basically every Boutique Pup out there including Throbaks, Bareknuckles, and Fralins.
> 
> TWIN



+1


----------



## mike mike

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys



Morning Mike....... your up early.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Chrome would look great, but maybe a bit more of an 'aged' chrome, to suit the rest of the guitar a little more.



yeah, maybe i'll have to 'age' them a bit. lol





mornin guys


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike....... your up early.



i usually wake up around 6:30(9:30 for you) for school. but yeah it is soooooo early to my mind right now


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i usually wake up around 6:30(9:30 for you) for school. but yeah it is soooooo early to my mind right now



Yeah I'm three hour's ahead of you.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys



Morning TF.


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT, what did the SLP transformer do for your sound?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT, what did the SLP transformer do for your sound?



The way the mids and highs cut through very smooth ..........it gives it a wicked growl.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The way the mids and highs cut through very smooth ..........it gives it a wicked growl.



Awesome. Does it make those frequencies excessive thou? I guess I might as well leave mine be. Don't fix what ain't broken right? Your amp sounds awesome with it though.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Awesome. Does it make those frequencies excessive thou? I guess I might as well leave mine be. Don't fix what ain't broken right? Your amp sounds awesome with it though.



No don't change your OT.........I like it because my OT gives me a 70's classic rock tone.......not what you are looking for........you want a modern day tone which you can get with the way your amp is.......I had the 2100 but I think the 2500 is the best out of the two..


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Jesstaa said:


> Fucking hell, I'm in a band with some dude (We're just screwing around at the moment) and he was about to buy a Peavy vyper 1x12 combo for 700 fucking dollars, managed to talk him out of it and get him thinking more towards a tube combo, and even after recommending Marshall/blackstar, he's back to thinking a solid state randall.



!!! S.S. INTERVENTION !!!!

These are tough! Do you have an all SS amp? Can you bring him over to A/B them? Sometimes you have to hear them both loud to 'get' tube amps. That's how I learned!


----------



## MM54

Wow. Just checked my grades in school online, and I'm 0.03% away from an A in Physics. I'm thinking I may want to study a bit for the final tomorrow 

(My rank in that class is 2, so only one person has an A... I think that says something about the "teacher" we have...)


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Wow. Just checked my grades in school online, and I'm 0.03% away from an A in Physics. I'm thinking I may want to study a bit for the final tomorrow
> 
> (My rank in that class is 2, so only one person has an A... I think that says something about the "teacher" we have...)



Congrat's Matt.........your doing wicked Bro.....keep up the great work.


----------



## MM54

If I get an A on the final, I'll have an A in that class, and my semester GPA will be 4.42 

If I get a B in Physics, it'll be 4.25


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> If I get an A on the final, I'll have an A in that class, and my semester GPA will be 4.42
> 
> If I get a B in Physics, it'll be 4.25



Good luck on the final Bro.......I think you will nail the A.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> If I get an A on the final, I'll have an A in that class, and my semester GPA will be 4.42
> 
> If I get a B in Physics, it'll be 4.25



Very nice job matt!! Great! I only have a 4.125, but it is the maximum I can get because I only took on AP class. I can't find my book for that class though. Out of the extremely dense text book, and 2 600 plus page novels we have read, I haven't read a single page the entire year, and I have the second highest grade in the class ftw. My friend reads everything and she has a d


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm thinking that YJM 100 would look great sitting on top of my JCM800 cabinet .


----------



## Steve0525

Ahhhhh hey guys whats up ,i Just did a lot of post catching up, We had the baby last night at 11:58...everythings good I just wanna go home (or eat). How have you guys been


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Ahhhhh hey guys whats up ,i Just did a lot of post catching up, We had the baby last night at 11:58...everythings good I just wanna go home (or eat). How have you guys been



Congrat's Bro.........I'm very happy for you.........welcome to father hood .


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Congrat's Bro.........I'm very happy for you.........welcome to father hood .


Thanks a lot bud.. also over the weekend I got an endorsement deal with Klein Pickups, they are the best and very well priced


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks a lot bud.. also over the weekend I got an endorsement deal with Klein Pickups, they are the best and very well priced



That's wicked Bro.....Congrats


----------



## mike mike

Congrats Steve! On both the endorsement and baby!! I very happy for you! I wish I had an ENGL endorsement deal


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks guys!!! What's new in the world of 900's?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks guys!!! What's new in the world of 900's?



I did a few video with my DR ......one video I used a Rocktron Imager/Exciter in the FX loop.........but I like the Boss SD-1 in front of the amp the best.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks guys!!! What's new in the world of 900's?



well, this is the only use my 900 has gotten in a while
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyAwhs1wQMU]YouTube - How to turn a Guitar Amp into a Hi-Fi stereo amplifier[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi boys


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi boys



RICHARD!!!!!!!!! long time no see!! how is it going?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> RICHARD!!!!!!!!! long time no see!! how is it going?



Its getting better. Thx for asking.
How are you Mr Mike?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its getting better. Thx for asking.
> How are you Mr Mike?



sluggish but alright. BRB, dinner. yeah i was just shot down to know the girl i was about to ask out has a secret boyfriend, but it is all good no worries!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> sluggish but alright. BRB, dinner. yeah i was just shot down to know the girl i was about to ask out has a secret boyfriend, but it is all good no worries!!



It cant be a good relationship if the boyfriend is secret. Keep sniffing at the door!


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> It cant be a good relationship if the boyfriend is secret. Keep sniffing at the door!



+1


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> It cant be a good relationship if the boyfriend is secret. Keep sniffing at the door!



Just make sure you're sniffing at the right "door"


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Just make sure you're sniffing at the right "door"



 true that


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Just make sure you're sniffing at the right "door"



Would the right door have a zipper.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Would the right door have a zipper.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Would the right door have a zipper.



I always prefer sniffing at the "door" that was a skirt with no panties on underneath.


----------



## mike mike

i just read this in the back stage area! genius but absolutely halarious!!


Paramedic006 said:


> No you see guys your doing it wrong. I only have 4 guitars but I have 4 guitars in cases and 3 empty cases. The 3 empty cases i use to put guitars I bought in. So if my number of cases never change she never asks questions. The down side is she does ever find out there will be the biggest domestic violence case ever in massena, NY. I've kept this going for the last 7 Years. So I guess I'm more of a closet gasser


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I always prefer sniffing at the "door" that was a skirt with no panties on underneath.



Our nose can get us into as much trouble as our eyes can.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys





here is a diagram of my day.

------\________


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a diagram of my day.
> 
> ------\________



i don't understand...

(^˛¸^)
(")('') 
(")(")_/

cats...


----------



## Jesstaa

So I just got a new nut for my Jackson (Locking nut) and damnnn, I can hear an improvement just from the nut.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> So I just got a new nut for my Jackson (Locking nut) and damnnn, I can hear an improvement just from the nut.



You got to take pix when it done.


----------



## mike mike

Yawn


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> Yawn



+1


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yawn





MM54 said:


> +1



Time to wakeup Guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


mike, i found out yesterday that somebody got a hold of my debit card number and spent all but $6.52.

luckily the bank says they'll have it fixed by friday.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> mike, i found out yesterday that somebody got a hold of my debit card number and spent all but $6.52.
> 
> luckily the bank says they'll have it fixed by friday.



 that is horrible!! i am sorry!! hopefully they will be true to their word and fix it!! gosh. people these days. 

i just completed a 20 track mix for a local band


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> You got to take pix when it done.



Will do man, and I'll try and get some good quality recordings, I have a feeling it's gonna sound great with the new bridge.
Although I got quoted $100 - $150 for somebody to install it. Thinking about sending it like 6 hours west to this dude I know who can apparently just work magic with guitars. It'd cost less including the courier to get it there.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, whoever it was bought $150 worth of stuff from aeropostale, and 200 something from a toms.com. whatever that is. i haven't looked it up to find out yet.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hey boys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hey boys



Hey LH.


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT and Richard!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT and Richard!



Hey Mike.......What's up????


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT and Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I fixed the volume prob on my 6100 last night. I Blended the JVM and the 6100 with a A/B. Talk about a fantastic tone! The JVM kicks out the highs and the 6100 brought in the lows.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I fixed the volume prob on my 6100 last night. I Blended the JVM and the 6100 with a A/B. Talk about a fantastic tone! The JVM kicks out the highs and the 6100 brought in the lows.



Would I ever love to try that out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Would I ever love to try that out.



I dont know if Ill be able to go back to playing just one amp. They really balanced each other out well


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike.......What's up????



just writing a paper for creative writing. it is about my first gig



longfxukxnhair said:


> I fixed the volume prob on my 6100 last night. I Blended the JVM and the 6100 with a A/B. Talk about a fantastic tone! The JVM kicks out the highs and the 6100 brought in the lows.



sounds badass!! you should record please!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> just writing a paper for creative writing. it is about my first gig
> 
> 
> 
> sounds badass!! you should record please!!



Last time I recorded it sounded like shit. And it wasnt due to my playing. I have no recording gear. Just what came with my Mac (built in web cam).


----------



## longfxukxnhair

So I am considering buying a Engl. Either the Invader100 or SE (el34). Any thoughts?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> So I am considering buying a Engl. Either the Invader100 or SE (el34). Any thoughts?



the Invader is my choice, but both are amazing. the SE tends to have a little less midrange than the invader, but you can't really go wrong with either head!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> the Invader is my choice, but both are amazing. the SE tends to have a little less midrange than the invader, but you can't really go wrong with either head!!



It sucks that I cant try one out.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> It sucks that I cant try one out.



I know I feel your pain. We should go on a field trip to the fatherland


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I know I feel your pain. We should go on a field trip to the fatherland



Thats all I need is to be kicked out of another place.


----------



## tonefreak

how many place you been kicked out of so far LH? lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> how many place you been kicked out of so far LH? lol



Many bars (all of the strip clubs here in Phx) A few colleges. I was actually chased out of Mexico. Then the standard shit like malls, drive thrus, homes, apartments and one city. Thx L.A.


----------



## tonefreak

chased out of mexico? you must expound on this. lol


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Many bars (all of the strip clubs here in Phx) A few colleges. I was actually chased out of Mexico. Then the standard shit like malls, drive thrus, homes, apartments and one city. Thx L.A.



i'm this close - to getting kicked out of my youth group... there's a couple of new kids, they've been coming for 3 weeks now, a sister and her younger brother. she's a junior, he's probably in 7th or 8th grade. in the 3 times they've been there i've seen him punch her no less then 5 times (and i mean, serious, bruise leaving punch), along with swearing and some other crap. i don't have a problem with swearing, but swearing in church is out of line. as is punching a girl.




needless to say, i vowed in the car ride back home, to 2 of my friends who ride with me, that i would take him down next time i see him punch his sister. he's getting one warning, and after that his ass is grass.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> chased out of mexico? you must expound on this. lol



Me and the guys from the band went down to party it up. We hit all the bars just on the other side of the Mexico entrance. Im not sure where we crossed. I was fucked up long before we got there. Anyway, when I was younger I had dirty blond hair. When you have blond hair and you are in Mexico this draws attention. People on the streets would see me and come in to the bars just to touch my hair. This was met with much attitude from me. Needless to say some Mexicans got hit. We moved from one bar to another. Drinking, fighting and fucking with any live bands we came across. Despite all the trouble we were causing we still had people buying us beer in the bars. The last bar we were in had a live band. We were drinking when I said "I know this song". It was Love Hurts in Spanish. So being the fucked up drunk singer that I was I started singing it in English. I was just as loud as the singer who had a mic. Next thinkg I know the band is pissed at us. The owner of the bar is pissed at us. And the patrons were pissed. A few punches were thrown then we caught wind that the Federallies(spelling?) were coming. Thats when we took off. From that point I remember leaving the bar running. Then Im crossing back into America and there is a Safeway store. Not sure how long we ran but from what I was told we barely made it out of Mexico.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Me and the guys from the band went down to party it up. We hit all the bars just on the other side of the Mexico entrance. Im not sure where we crossed. I was fucked up long before we got there. Anyway, when I was younger I had dirty blond hair. When you have blond hair and you are in Mexico this draws attention. People on the streets would see me and come in to the bars just to touch my hair. This was met with much attitude from me. Needless to say some Mexicans got hit. We moved from one bar to another. Drinking, fighting and fucking with any live bands we came across. Despite all the trouble we were causing we still had people buying us beer in the bars. The last bar we were in had a live band. We were drinking when I said "I know this song". It was Love Hurts in Spanish. So being the fucked up drunk singer that I was I started singing it in English. I was just as loud as the singer who had a mic. Next thinkg I know the band is pissed at us. The owner of the bar is pissed at us. And the patrons were pissed. A few punches were thrown then we caught wind that the Federallies(spelling?) were coming. Thats when we took off. From that point I remember leaving the bar running. Then Im crossing back into America and there is a Safeway store. Not sure how long we ran but from what I was told we barely made it out of Mexico.



:eek2::eek2::eek2:

wow

lol


----------



## mike mike

LOL great stories guys


----------



## tonefreak

night all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i'm this close - to getting kicked out of my youth group... there's a couple of new kids, they've been coming for 3 weeks now, a sister and her younger brother. she's a junior, he's probably in 7th or 8th grade. in the 3 times they've been there i've seen him punch her no less then 5 times (and i mean, serious, bruise leaving punch), along with swearing and some other crap. i don't have a problem with swearing, but swearing in church is out of line. as is punching a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say, i vowed in the car ride back home, to 2 of my friends who ride with me, that i would take him down next time i see him punch his sister. he's getting one warning, and after that his ass is grass.




I agree, never hit a girl!
Dont talk about it just do it. Just pop him


----------



## mike mike

theres this kid who hits alot of people in the balls. he is a friend, but one day he gave me a kick, so the next day, i gave him a half power uppercut to the crotch( i work out alot), and it lifted him off the ground, he never punched me again. he also didnt get off the ground for a good 30 minutes. someone actually drew a picture to dedicate the scene in my yearbook


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> theres this kid who hits alot of people in the balls. he is a friend, but one day he gave me a kick, so the next day, i gave him a half power uppercut to the crotch( i work out alot), and it lifted him off the ground, he never punched me again. he also didnt get off the ground for a good 30 minutes. someone actually drew a picture to dedicate the scene in my yearbook



Thats what Im talking about. Just pop them! Very cool Mike


----------



## mike mike

thanks haha! how are you tonight Richard? researching the amps?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> thanks haha! how are you tonight Richard? researching the amps?



Im good.
Not researching yet. But I do know there is one Invader 100 in AZ. In Tucson.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im good.
> Not researching yet. But I do know there is one Invader 100 in AZ. In Tucson.



Lucky!! go give it a play!! i think that channel 1 and 2 are mainly for you!! i love channel 2 it's my favorite and channel 3


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys


well actually it's afternoon now.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys
> 
> 
> well actually it's afternoon now.



Good afternoon TF........how are you ???


----------



## tonefreak

good. no work today. were waiting for parts again. 

i went and got a haircut this morning. so now i look less like a shaggy dog lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> good. no work today. were waiting for parts again.
> 
> i went and got a haircut this morning. so now i look less like a shaggy dog lol



I use to have long hair for year's ........the older I get it's to much to take care of ..........short you just wash you go.


----------



## tonefreak

i used to have a buzz cut. 5 minute showers for the win. now i gotta use conditioner and crap. lol


mine's still longish, now it's just long and looks good. not as long as i want. eventually i wanna get to like. Sebastian Bach length.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i used to have a buzz cut. 5 minute showers for the win. now i gotta use conditioner and crap. lol
> 
> 
> mine's still longish, now it's just long and looks good. not as long as i want. eventually i wanna get to like. Sebastian Bach length.



My bass player use to play with Sebastian Bach in a band ...... Sebastian Bach is a wicked singer.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Are we talking about long hair? Do I qualify?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are we talking about long hair? Do I qualify?



I would think so.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ok, I have a question for you guys. As most of you know I play just for enjoyment. No gigging and so on. Thats why I dont have and dont really need any recording gear. But I have been asked a number of times to record the 6100. I have tried a few times and it just sound like shit when I use the web cam that came with my Mac. What would I need just to record to my Mac? Keep it simple as I really dont want to spend a lot of money on something I wont use much. Can you provide link(s) for any item you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would think so.



Its not as long as it once was. Longest point is the middle of my back. My lil girl was brushing my hair the other night and she told me she wants me to grow it longer. LOL Pretty cool.


----------



## tonefreak

a mic, a cheapo interface and audacity. (which is free)

Shure SM-57: $100
Interface: however much you wanna pay. you can get a cheap one for 50-60 bux
Audacity: free download.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ok, I have a question for you guys. As most of you know I play just for enjoyment. No gigging and so on. Thats why I dont have and dont really need any recording gear. But I have been asked a number of times to record the 6100. I have tried a few times and it just sound like shit when I use the web cam that came with my Mac. What would I need just to record to my Mac? Keep it simple as I really dont want to spend a lot of money on something I wont use much. Can you provide link(s) for any item you suggest?
> 
> Thanks



I'm pretty sure Mike is using a Mac and could help you out with your question...........I'm not a 100% on Mac's because I don't use them.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its not as long as it once was. Longest point is the middle of my back. My lil girl was brushing my hair the other night and she told me she wants me to grow it longer. LOL Pretty cool.



Mine was down to my ass not to long ago. ........I might grow it again that long.


----------



## tonefreak

i can't seem to get mine past the bottom of my neck. everytime it gets about the bottom of my neck all i here is 'you should get your hair cut, it looks horrible.'


the only reason i got mine cut today was so mom can take my senior picture. after that, it is not being cut again for a LONG time.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

LOL, I know what you mean Tone! Mine is about down to my belly button. I've had 2 haircuts since I graduated High School 10 years ago. One Freshman year, one to get a job after I graduated college. It's the longest it's ever been! I'll prob. cut it for my wedding in July. It's been a great run. I always said I'd chop it before I went bald, and though I'm not losing any hair at the moment, it's always wise to 'go out (while there's still some) on top'.

When I cut it and shaved my sideburns for Senior pics I had tan lines lol!!!


----------



## MM54

My hair's to about the middle of my back, half the people I know (such as my mother & sister) tell me it looks terrible and I'm extremely ugly, etc. The other half (such as most of my friends) tell it it's awesome.


----------



## mike mike

Hey Matt, Michael, Tone Freak, and Richard. 

Richard, for recording on a Mac, if you wanna go cheap, you should already have garage band on there. Now all you need is a mic(shure sm57, seinhieser e906, I tend to like the shure) and an interface. There are plenty of these on the market, from the Apogee one, to many others. But the apogee one is rather pricy. I am sure if you take a look online you can find some for cheap. There are some cheap m audio interfaces. 

If you want to go the more expensive route, pro tools, sm57, monitors, headphones, etc. But garage band should be fine for your purposes. Plus it's free


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> My hair's to about the middle of my back, half the people I know (such as my mother & sister) tell me it looks terrible and I'm extremely ugly, etc. The other half (such as most of my friends) tell it it's awesome.




sounds like your floatin in the same boat as me. my mom, sister, dad, the girls at church, at least the ones that i'm freinds with, they all thought it looked horrible and weren't afraid to voice their opinions. 

the younger girls (aka, 7-9 graders...) at church, (the ones that don't know me as well and think i'm a god or something), love my long hair.


----------



## MM54

My sister's really a bitch about it, she sits there and flat out insults me when there are other people around, including my mom, who is okay with it as long as I have it tied back. Generally at school the girls either want to play with it or are creeped out and leave me alone


----------



## Jesstaa

Long hair rules.
My hairs really ratty at the ends, need to cut it, but it's getting to such an awesome length now.
I used to have incredibly awesome thrash hair (It was huge) now it's way thinner, still looks good.
This is my hair from when I was like 13 or 14


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey Matt, Michael, Tone Freak, and Richard.
> 
> Richard, for recording on a Mac, if you wanna go cheap, you should already have garage band on there. Now all you need is a mic(shure sm57, seinhieser e906, I tend to like the shure) and an interface. There are plenty of these on the market, from the Apogee one, to many others. But the apogee one is rather pricy. I am sure if you take a look online you can find some for cheap. There are some cheap m audio interfaces.
> 
> If you want to go the more expensive route, pro tools, sm57, monitors, headphones, etc. But garage band should be fine for your purposes. Plus it's free



Hey Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Long hair rules.
> My hairs really ratty at the ends, need to cut it, but it's getting to such an awesome length now.
> I used to have incredibly awesome thrash hair (It was huge) now it's way thinner, still looks good.
> This is my hair from when I was like 13 or 14



Darleen?


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT! i just heard the SL-X in it's un boosted metal glory, and let me say, i have fallen in love


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT! i just heard the SL-X in it's un boosted metal glory, and let me say, i have fallen in love


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah the only other Marshall that can get that SL-X sound is the JVM.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah the only other Marshall that can get that SL-X sound is the JVM.



Cant the 6100? I have never knowingly heard a SL-X so I cant say.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cant the 6100? I have never knowingly heard a SL-X so I cant say.



Yeah a 6100 I think can get the gain that the SL-X has........click on this and just listen to the beginning and that's what a 6100 sounds like.

 Original Music Living Hope


----------



## mike mike

The JVM doesnt do that tone. it does another equally awesome set of tones, but it aint no SL-X!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> The JVM doesnt do that tone. it does another equally awesome set of tones, but it aint no SL-X!!



My Laney can get that growl. .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah a 6100 I think can get the gain that the SL-X has........click on this and just listen to the beginning and that's what a 6100 sounds like.
> 
> Original Music Living Hope



Nice grove! I think Im familiar with the 6100


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Nice grove! I think Im familiar with the 6100



If I can find a 92 6100 with el34's I would buy it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> If I can find a 92 6100 with el34's I would buy it.



Id buy another in a heartbeat. I like it better than the LM


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Id buy another in a heartbeat. I like it better than the LM



Yeah their was the lead mod ....and what was the other one???LE


----------



## mike mike

I am bot an expert on these, but I am guessing the LM would be the one for me?

And the other one RT is the LE, brass plated limited edition


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah their was the lead mod ....and what was the other one???LE



LE was the blue model with the el34's but it had the brass face and chassis. Mine is not the LE. Just the production blue el34.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> LE was the blue model with the el34's but it had the brass face and chassis. Mine is not the LE. Just the production blue el34.



Yeah you have the one with the gold piping .......thats the one I would love to buy.


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


what was i gonna say... something


OH YEAH
the other night at youth group, i'm standing there, and my sister, and 2 of the girls from my youth group came up and too my face told me that my hair was ugly, and that i should get it cut. 

so i walked away. 

had it not been at church... lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night guys
> 
> 
> what was i gonna say... something
> 
> 
> OH YEAH
> the other night at youth group, i'm standing there, and my sister, and 2 of the girls from my youth group came up and too my face told me that my hair was ugly, and that i should get it cut.
> 
> so i walked away.
> 
> had it not been at church... lol



 Night TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah you have the one with the gold piping .......thats the one I would love to buy.



As you know I own both amps. I prefer the crunch of the blue one more than the LM.


----------



## mike mike

so in this time without guitar, i have been playing alot of piano. writing alot of progressive sad stuff.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> so in this time without guitar, i have been playing alot of piano. writing alot of progressive sad stuff.



its amazing how writing music shows where your mind was at in a particular time.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> its amazing how writing music shows where your mind was at in a particular time.



Very true. It has been a very long time since I have written sometime happy. You guys always cheer me up though


----------



## mike mike

Yawn, again. morning guys


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up, as you can guess ive been busy so sorry... lol babys good, and btw I would say the Laney is CLOSEST to the SL-X,


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up, as you can guess ive been busy so sorry... lol babys good, and btw I would say the Laney is CLOSEST to the SL-X,



But that gain sensitivity knob is why the amp rocks. You can't get the same tone out of anything else that doesn't have that.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up, as you can guess ive been busy so sorry... lol babys good, and btw I would say the Laney is CLOSEST to the SL-X,



The Laney AOR is a killer amp .........great modern metal sound.......wicked D-jent


----------



## mike mike

Hell yeah. Your's sounds godly. I am just fapping to the SL-X right now and because the control platform is the same as mine, which I love, it just makes me fap ever more haha.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hell yeah. Your's sounds godly. I am just fapping to the SL-X right now and because the control platform is the same as mine, which I love, it just makes me fap ever more haha.



I would tell you to grab a AOR but a 50w SL-X would be perfect for you as well..........not to long ago I missed a EL34 SL-X 50w......I didn't have the money.........I was pissed.


----------



## bscenefilms

Wow - this thread is still going. Rock on JCM900! LOL.

OK, here is me improvising a solo at the break in my jam band's version of Moondance. This is a JCM900 SL-X 5881 and my 77 LPC. No FX - just a patch cord. I love this tone. Please excuse my pedestrian playing: http://www.b-scenefilms.com/lp.mp3


----------



## mike mike

bscenefilms said:


> Wow - this thread is still going. Rock on JCM900! LOL.
> 
> OK, here is me improvising a solo at the break in my jam band's version of Moondance. This is a JCM900 SL-X 5881 and my 77 LPC. No FX - just a patch cord. I love this tone. Please excuse my pedestrian playing: http://www.b-scenefilms.com/lp.mp3



that sounds amazing! perfect blues tone! nice playing to!


----------



## tonefreak

Friday!


----------



## Codyjohns

bscenefilms said:


> Wow - this thread is still going. Rock on JCM900! LOL.
> 
> OK, here is me improvising a solo at the break in my jam band's version of Moondance. This is a JCM900 SL-X 5881 and my 77 LPC. No FX - just a patch cord. I love this tone. Please excuse my pedestrian playing: http://www.b-scenefilms.com/lp.mp3



I need a SL-X big time .......love the tone ........great jamming.


----------



## bscenefilms

Well nothing compared to what you do Mr. RT. Thanks for the kind comments, folks


----------



## longfxukxnhair

its friday!


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Michael RT said:


> Yeah a 6100 I think can get the gain that the SL-X has........click on this and just listen to the beginning and that's what a 6100 sounds like.
> 
> Original Music Living Hope



Mode C on ch. 2 is the SLX setting. Granted it may not be exactly the same since SLX had what, 4 pre tubes and the 6100 uses 2 for ch. 2 (but could possibly include more tubes from the ch. 3 set when you engage that button?). I dunno, I'm not a tech and can't really read schematics.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mike, I have listened to a shit load of Engl SE clips and despite the fact they were YouTube clips I am GASin hard now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good morning guys.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Hell yeah. Your's sounds godly. I am just fapping to the SL-X right now and because the control platform is the same as mine, which I love, it just makes me fap ever more haha.



I'm selling mine for $600. (Maybe)


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good morning guys.



Mornin' Rich.


----------



## TwinACStacks

This is a Marshall Forum 

*NO ENGL.*

Fucking Metal Assed Meedeley-Meedelies....


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hello Steve. How is fatherhood treating you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good morning guys.



Good Morning LH




Steve0525 said:


> I'm selling mine for $600. (Maybe)



Good Morning SteveO


TwinACStacks said:


> This is a Marshall Forum
> 
> *NO ENGL.*
> 
> Fucking Metal Assed Meedeley-Meedelies....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Good Morning Twin.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey R/T

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Have you ever though of getting a Laney???


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T
> 
> TWIN



Hey Twin .........Laney's are British at least.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> mornin guys



Morning TF.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Have you ever though of getting a Laney???



I have thought of it. I had a chance to buy one many months ago for $500. I cant remember what the model was.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have thought of it. I had a chance to buy one many months ago for $500. I cant remember what the model was.



They are inexpensive and sound great......a lot of player's have used them over the year's...........the guy from Ratt used them.....Paul Gilbert used them.


----------



## tonefreak

Warren DeMartini?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> Warren DeMartini?



Yes Warren DeMartini used the Laney AOR on the first record.......Out of the Cellar .......the song round and round is a Laney AOR in that recording.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> They are inexpensive and sound great......a lot of player's have used them over the year's...........the guy from Ratt used them.....Paul Gilbert used them.



I understand what you are saying. I have to follow my gut on this one. The last time I didnt follow my gut I bought a mesa Trip Rect and passed on a JVM410. And you know where I am at now. LOL Thats why I think I am going to get the Engl SE. Or Ill buy a bunch of silver.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT, Richard, Twin, Steve, and Tone Freak1! yes Richard i know what you mean that amp is a KILLER!!


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm telling my friends on this forum because the Laneys get over looked........if you can grab a AOR head for 500 bucks GET IT..........you can get modern tones out of them.......classic metal tones out of them like you have never heard before.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi mike

Did you hear this yet?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AYmUIPqpKU]YouTube - Engl SE El34 Review[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi mike
> 
> Did you hear this yet?
> 
> YouTube - Engl SE El34 Review



WAY TO MANY FX's ..........I can't here the tone of the amp......I don't think that setup would work in a band .........he would be washed right out in the mix.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> WAY TO MANY FX's ..........I can't here the tone of the amp......I don't think that setup would work in a band .........he would be washed right out in the mix.



it actually works fine in a five setting. now i am not a big effects guy(not at all) but some people like them. the SE kicks so much ass!

this was the very first video of that amp i ever heard a year ago. it is kinda like soft metal, but you canhear the low end thump on channel three! but it is kinda scooped which i dont like
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ofxKAYNUk]YouTube - ENGL SE EL34 Mills Acoustics Test 1[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> it actually works fine in a five setting. now i am not a big effects guy(not at all) but some people like them. the SE kicks so much ass!
> 
> this was the very first video of that amp i ever heard a year ago. it is kinda like soft metal, but you canhear the low end thump on channel three! but it is kinda scooped which i dont like
> YouTube - ENGL SE EL34 Mills Acoustics Test 1



That sounds a lot better .........I can hear the note definition and it's not getting washed out with FX's


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That sounds a lot better .........I can hear the note definition and it's not getting washed out with FX's



yep. this, is the sound in my head though. go to 2:15-3:40, and that just nails it. this is the amp for me. my favorite riff starts at 3:19

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O920T-FktZw]YouTube - ENGL Invader + Vader 4x12[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yep. this, is the sound in my head though. go to 2:15-3:40, and that just nails it. this is the amp for me
> 
> YouTube - ENGL Invader + Vader 4x12



That is a fucking great sounding amp.........I find the FX's on the clean is cool ........but when you play in a band you will find that to many FX's will not help you on your sound........less is better or no FX's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That is a fucking great sounding amp.........I find the FX's on the clean is cool ........but when you play in a band you will find that to many FX's will not help you on your sound........less is better or no FX's.



i agree. he only uses them on the last channel and clean. i like chimey natural cleans


----------



## Codyjohns

Listen to this a :40 .


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUZmWVZW_Jw]YouTube - Laney AOR 100 Demo 1[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

i know i jizz every time i hear this amp. it one of the coolest amps i have heard. i actually love the part right after, at 1:18. i love your riff, and how clear it is. shit awesome shreddig this time!(and all times) this is your best solo!


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah since you guys were talking about the SLX I figured I'd show how versitile it is. lol Here's some Jazzish Blues...at the end the neck pickup failed so whatever lol.

BTW LH Fatherhood is awesome, and challenging. lol.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=illrlCr9yUA]YouTube - Capture 20110122[/ame]
btw here she is


----------



## mike mike

Awesome steve congrats!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i know i jizz every time i hear this amp. it one of the coolest amps i have heard. i actually love the part right after, at 1:18. i love your riff, and how clear it is. shit awesome shreddig this time!(and all times) this is your best solo!



The break up is fucking great in this amp......I was loving the sound coming from this thing so I let it rip in this video


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah since you guys were talking about the SLX I figured I'd show how versitile it is. lol Here's some Jazzish Blues...at the end the neck pickup failed so whatever lol.
> 
> BTW LH Fatherhood is awesome, and challenging. lol.
> 
> YouTube - Capture 20110122
> btw here she is



Congrat's Steve .......welcome to the Fatherhood ........cool little video as well.


----------



## mike mike

i miss geoffrey. i keep watching my youtube videos it to remember it's tone


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i miss geoffrey. i keep watching my youtube videos it to remember it's tone



When can you play guitar again???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> When can you play guitar again???



very very unlikeley best case scenario, two weeks, most likely, 2 months


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> very very unlikeley best case scenario, two weeks, most likely, 2 months


----------



## mike mike

Damn, the new JJ 6ca7's have huge bottles. I wonder how they would sound. Do they bias up the same as el34's


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> it actually works fine in a five setting. now i am not a big effects guy(not at all) but some people like them. the SE kicks so much ass!
> 
> this was the very first video of that amp i ever heard a year ago. it is kinda like soft metal, but you canhear the low end thump on channel three! but it is kinda scooped which i dont like
> YouTube - ENGL SE EL34 Mills Acoustics Test 1



I did see this video. I didnt make it clear when I posted that one vid that I was talking about the clean in that vid. The vid you posted has great tone for the other channels.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> BTW LH Fatherhood is awesome, and challenging. lol.
> 
> 
> btw here she is



She is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing this pic with us! Do you miss sleeping yet? LOL


----------



## mike mike

Yeah Richard the clean is awesome I love it. Chimey as hell!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Yeah Richard the clean is awesome I love it. Chimey as hell!



I am pumped about this. Faith is gonna kill me. $4000 for a amp? Faith is gonna kill me


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am pumped about this. Faith is gonna kill me. $4000 for a amp? Faith is gonna kill me



Have a little faith  I really hope you get it! Looks like you are going to beat me by far in the race to ENGL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Have a little faith  I really hope you get it! Looks like you are going to beat me by far in the race to ENGL



Looks like I can order one thru MF. I know they sometimes offer a 10% off cupon. I wonder if it would work on a Engl. I know it doesnt on Mesa's


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Damn, the new JJ 6ca7's have huge bottles. I wonder how they would sound. Do they bias up the same as el34's



I have 6CA7's in my Laney ......I find they have a tighter bottom end to them then the EL34's and yes they bias the same as EL34's.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am pumped about this. Faith is gonna kill me. $4000 for a amp? Faith is gonna kill me




can i have one of your 6100's after she kills you?

















LOL


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> can i have one of your 6100's after she kills you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Thanks for thinking of me TF


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks for thinking of me TF



Can I have the other?
Or the JVM.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Can I have the other?
> Or the JVM.



I expect this from TF. He is from Wisconsin and they wear cheese on their heads. But from you???


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I expect this from TF. He is from Wisconsin and they wear cheese on their heads. But from you???



 crazy aussies! i expect that the ENGL will be left for me though right?? ahahahaha just kidding!! i would be sad!!


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> I expect this from TF. He is from Wisconsin and they wear cheese on their heads. But from you???



Hey, you seen our prices? 

I gotta take advantage of this situation.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Hey, you seen our prices?
> 
> I gotta take advantage of this situation.



You do have a point. I guess you get a pass.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> crazy aussies! i expect that the ENGL will be left for me though right?? ahahahaha just kidding!! i would be sad!!



I have a real sweet Raven waiting for you bro.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have a real sweet Raven waiting for you bro.



AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH That is so funny because two of my friends, expecting DSL's for Christmas got ravens :fingers:


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> You do have a point. I guess you get a pass.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Thought I would post this, I finished my live rig on Thurs. It's now completely housed in cases safe from the elements and more importantly my road crew!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH That is so funny because two of my friends, expecting DSL's for Christmas got ravens :fingers:



What a kick in the crotch


----------



## tonefreak

mornin guys

off to church!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What a kick in the crotch





tonefreak said:


> mornin guys
> 
> off to church!



Morning Guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Thought I would post this, I finished my live rig on Thurs. It's now completely housed in cases safe from the elements and more importantly my road crew!



Looks great Jeff..........the road cases is the way to go.....it helps keep the tolex from looking like a cat attacked it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH........what's new.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH........what's new.



Same old shit. Looking at the SE again. Now Im starting to think while I would love to own it, $4000 is a bit much.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Same old shit. Looking at the SE again. Now Im starting to think while I would love to own it, $4000 is a bit much.



They are very good sounding amps but you can get a amp head for like 500 bucks that sounds as good ........I would buy a Fryette for like 3000 grand but a Laney AOR is like 400 bucks used and sounds the same.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> They are very good sounding amps but you can get a amp head for like 500 bucks that sounds as good ........I would buy a Fryette for like 3000 grand but a Laney AOR is like 400 bucks used and sounds the same.



If there is another amp out there that not only sounds the same but offers the same features for cheaper I would be all over it.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## tonefreak

HI LH.


when i was at church today God told me to tell you that your supposed to give me one of your 6100's.


and that your supposed to give the other one to jessta.

and then your supposed to go buy an engl.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> HI LH.
> 
> 
> when i was at church today God told me to tell you that your supposed to give me one of your 6100's.
> 
> 
> and that your supposed to give the other one to jessta.
> 
> and then your supposed to go buy an engl.



That doesnt sound like my God. Sounds more like Obama wanting to "spread the (amp)wealth" around. Are you a closet socialist?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> That doesnt sound like my God. Sounds more like Obama wanting to "spread the (amp)wealth" around. Are you a closet socialist?



LOL

dang it. saw right through my thinly veiled ploy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> dang it. saw right through my thinly veiled ploy.



It was a gallant effort on your part


----------



## tonefreak

lol


well THEN i talked to the devil.


and he said you should just give me your drumset.

but i told him that there was this sonar one on CL, and he said that would work if it had to.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> lol
> 
> 
> well THEN i talked to the devil.
> 
> 
> and he said you should just give me your drumset.
> 
> but i told him that there was this sonar one on CL, and he said that would work if it had to.



Ill give you my set



























When you give me $1000 for it.


----------



## mike mike

lol richard, they are after your gear!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lol richard, they are after your gear!



vultures.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> vultures.



 i like to attempt to be totally content with the gear i have at any given time, makes me feel more appreciative  i just started doig this theory about 2 months ago, it works well


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i like to attempt to be totally content with the gear i have at any given time, makes me feel more appreciative  i just started doig this theory about 2 months ago, it works well



Thats so not me. I should try it




























after I get a few more items


----------



## MM54

Hey guys! What's new in the realm of 900's?


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hey guys! What's new in the realm of 900's?



hey matt. how is the N.O.D going? nothing is new for me. i almost scored an Xbox with 60 gigs, 3 wireless controllers, and one non wireless controller for 100 bucks, but some **** offered 150. i hope he turns it down when he realizes there are no games with it


----------



## MM54

The scope works. I think.

After a lot of twiddling with knobs and setting and smacking it, I got it to show it's calibration square wave, but it would sometime flicker and drift out of phase, with the auto-triggering not able to follow it. After a while it seemed to drift wayyyyy off to the left, so I'm thinking something's up in the CRT deflection plates. I *really* don't want to have to open it up, but I wouldn't be surprised if the filter caps need replaced. I think they're PIO.


----------



## mike mike

sounds nifty


----------



## MM54

That's a good word for it


----------



## Jesstaa

Just retubed my 900, set of JJs in there right now.
Actually really similar sound to the Sovteks that were in there, just a little smoother.


----------



## Codyjohns

I love this guys music ..........fucking great guitar playing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZx_ckGDa64]YouTube - Don Ross - Thin Air[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23VFCY84C3s[/ame]


----------



## Steve0525

^^^ he's cool, i still think for that stuff andy is the man,


----------



## Steve0525

BTW what's up guys!


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. And Steve.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey guy's ..........what's up......I'm just chilling listening to some music as you can see.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT how are you


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT how are you



I'm OK..........is your hand healing up OK???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm OK..........is your hand healing up OK???



I am not sure. Lots of pain all day this weekend. Let's hope that it is part of the healing process. I have a bleak outlook on it but let's hope god proves me wrong.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I am not sure. Lots of pain all day this weekend. Let's hope that it is part of the healing process. I have a bleak outlook on it but let's hope god proves me wrong.



Think positive!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Think positive!



Richard is right Mike...........I had to make a comeback when I had the car accident and I did it and so will you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Richard is right Mike...........I had to make a comeback when I had the car accident and I did it and so will you.



+10000000
Never underestimate the power of positive thinking! If you put positive out into the world you will get positive back.


----------



## tonefreak

Fuck yeah packers!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> Fuck yeah packers!


----------



## mike mike

Thanks for kind thoughts guys. There is just a lot of crap going on in my life right now, and no guitar is kinda the icing on the cake


----------



## fastdave

That's a ghastly thing to say,Jasper.


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, I was just playing some geeeetar, and I realised... I have some serious Maiden - live after death tone going on, played Rime Of The Ancient Mariner, and I thought I was listening to the record (Aside from the frequent mistakes).


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## Codyjohns

neal48 said:


> Morning Brothern & Sisteren



Morning Neal....how are you???


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT, neal.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT, neal.



Morning Mike .......what's new???


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys

off to work.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning guys
> 
> off to work.



Have a good one TF.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike .......what's new???



Not much Michael. I have a rather large sum of homework to finish in the next half hour before school


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi people


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

How's it going?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> How's it going?



Its just one of those days. How about you


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its just one of those days. How about you



since friday to today has been the worst pain since the injury happened, but i am hanging in.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

sorry to hear that. What has the doctor said? Surgery?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> sorry to hear that. What has the doctor said? Surgery?



we will see on thursday. i think that surgery is a high possibility


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> we will see on thursday. i think that surgery is a high possibility



Something needs to be done so you can get back to your life


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Something needs to be done so you can get back to your life



thats how i see it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> thats how i see it



Make sure you demand it. When I ran over my toe the dr wanted to take my BP and take my temp. This is what I told him, "Hey asshole, the problem is in my toe." I told them to check it out so I can get going. Just be firm with them that you want this taken care of now and not 8 months from now.


----------



## mike mike

Alright. Definitely you are right there. I will demand answers. Yeesh what would it be like after "universal healthcare" when it is already like this?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Yeesh what would it be like after "universal healthcare" when it is already like this?



Dont even get me started on this. When has the govt ever done anything better than the private sector?


----------



## MM54

Postal service?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Postal service?




Its not like they are bleeding money




























Oh wait, they are


Its funny how our govt has destroyed Social Sec and Medicare etc yet there are still enough idiots in this country that think letting the govt into health care is a good idea. Just amazes me! Our govt spend more money than they take in so lets give them another big new entitlement.

Fun fact: Now when you sell your house there will be a tax/fee on that sale that goes to Obamacare.


----------



## mike mike

the answer is.... never


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> the answer is.... never



How can people not understand this. Its not opinion. All you have to do is look at the track record.


----------



## tonefreak

government is stupid.





















rednecks for the win.


----------



## mike mike

i just read that thing and laughed my ass off!! and GUNS FTW


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> guns ftw



+100000000000000


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> i just read that thing and laughed my ass off!! and GUNS FTW



yeah, that's a great little story.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Even with my glasses on I cant read it.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Even with my glasses on I cant read it.



try command + and zoom in hella


----------



## tonefreak

gettin old are we LH?

no i'm kidding, i used Ctrl + too. lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

LMAO! Thats funny

Cool trick to Mike.


----------



## mike mike

i would laugh so hard if i were the trooper


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> gettin old are we LH?
> 
> no i'm kidding, i used Ctrl + too. lol



Im gonna choke you out with string cheese


----------



## mike mike

the new richard:









these are my friend matt's


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> the new richard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my friend matt's



who is the Pugsley standing next to my amp? Tell him to get that jackson away from it too


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> who is the Pugsley standing next to my amp? Tell him to get that jackson away from it too



 that puglsley is my Friend Matt. lucky bastard. he is endorsed by ENGL and Jackson


----------



## tonefreak

my name is Matt. where's my ENGL.


i already have a Jackson though.


----------



## MM54

I don't have either


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that puglsley is my Friend Matt. lucky bastard. he is endorsed by ENGL and Jackson



Thats just wrong. Tell him to stop. Give him my address so he can mail my amp to me


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats just wrong. Tell him to stop. Give him my address so he can mail my amp to me



if you had enough weed he would probably trade lol. but the vocalist in his band is a homeless pot farmer in santa cruz(where they are all from) and he grows in mount diablo. but the band is signed. he is "houseless by choice". what an idiot


----------



## tonefreak

pot farmer...


the image in my head... LOL.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> if you had enough weed he would probably trade lol. but the vocalist in his band is a homeless pot farmer in santa cruz(where they are all from) and he grows in mount diablo. but the band is signed. he is "houseless by choice". what an idiot



What a dink! I was homeless but not by choice. Fucking sucked!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> pot farmer...
> 
> 
> the image in my head... LOL.



he is on the right. matt is in the middle


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> What a dink! I was homeless but not by choice. Fucking sucked!



yeah bro i am glad you got out of that. he is a tard. what do you look like anywho?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah bro i am glad you got out of that. he is a tard. what do you look like anywho?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> what do you look like anywho?



LH is jesus cousin. at least he looks like it.


----------



## tonefreak

holy shit

i hope i can be 1/2 as good as this kid someday on drums

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPncumXZExo]YouTube - Tony Royster Jr. Drumsolo[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah bro i am glad you got out of that. he is a tard. what do you look like anywho?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


>



 some day i will figure out what you look like!! aha i must know!! i know your face isnt a dodge challenger!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah bro i am glad you got out of that. he is a tard. what do you look like anywho?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


>



really? i need to call bill robinson and tell him he isn't the ugliest fugger i know anymore!


----------



## tonefreak

LH is rock n roll jesus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Vi8Z6vyQw]YouTube - Kid Rock - rock and roll jesus[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This is more recent


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> really? i need to call bill robinson and tell him he isn't the ugliest fugger i know anymore!



And tell someone to give me back mu fuggin amp!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> This is more recent



You are like a better looking version of dog the bounty hunter


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> LH is rock n roll jesus
> 
> YouTube - Kid Rock - rock and roll jesus


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> You are like a better looking version of dog the bounty hunter



:sigh: Not the first time I heard that.
When I was younger I was told I look like Kip Winger. Those were fighting words


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


>



probably one of the only Kid Rock songs that i like.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> probably one of the only Kid Rock songs that i like.



I like Kid Rock


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> :sigh: Not the first time I heard that.
> When I was younger I was told I look like Kip Winger. Those were fighting words



 sorry i had to!! good looking guy!! better than my ugly ass!!
this is from a while ago. early in the morning after a gig, getting ready to leave for a gig- 4 hours away


----------



## tonefreak

he's got some good stuff. but he's too much of a crossover artist for my taste. Rock+Rap+Country...


Rock+Rap works in some cases

Rock + Country works

Rap+Country NEVER WORKS.


but nonetheless, i respect him as an artist. he's a whole hell of a lot better then some other artists out there.


----------



## tonefreak

i gotta hit the hay



BAM!



alright. all better.

lol



night guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> sorry i had to!! good looking guy!! better than my ugly ass!!
> this is from a while ago. early in the morning after a gig, getting ready to leave for a gig- 4 hours away



Thank you

Dude, you look beat


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you
> 
> Dude, you look beat



i was  i was out playing an hour set of head banging the night before, didn't get home until 2, had to leave for san luis obisbo at 1:00


----------



## mike mike

night tone freak


----------



## longfxukxnhair

what is the blue thing in your left hand?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> what is the blue thing in your left hand?



it is My iPhone in a case. i was taking the picture in a mirror


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> it is My iPhone in a case. i was taking the picture in a mirror


 It almost looks like its plugged into the guitar. My bad


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> It almost looks like its plugged into the guitar. My bad



i have an app that does that aha


----------



## longfxukxnhair

im out for the night


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i have an app that does that aha



What is the app? I have a Iphone too. I wont own anything else!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> What is the app? I have a Iphone too. I wont own anything else!



amplitube!! it is pretty cool. later Richard


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


----------



## mike mike

morning tone freak. 6:40 AM


----------



## tonefreak

dude it's... 8:40 here

i'm just gettin ready to leave. i got run to church and grab an interface, and then head over to work.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> dude it's... 8:40 here
> 
> i'm just gettin ready to leave. i got run to church and grab an interface, and then head over to work.



I hate you


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT. How's the syrup?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT. How's the syrup?



Cold as it can get.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey Richard. Not much just making copies for the teacher I am a staff assistant for. My favorite history teacher. What about you?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I hate you



LOL.

i'll trade you my school load (or lack thereof) for you recording setup. and your explorer. lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> LOL.
> 
> i'll trade you my school load (or lack thereof) for you recording setup. and your explorer. lol



 i already have a pretty damn heavy load, and i have to keep my 4.1 or else i get in


----------



## tonefreak

i don't have a load.


well. yes i do. 

i have physics and English. and some lit.

and work.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Richard. Not much just making copies for the teacher I am a staff assistant for. My favorite history teacher. What about you?



I was working when I sent that. Not so much any more. Did you tell Pugsley to hand over my fuggin amp?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I was working when I sent that. Not so much any more. Did you tell Pugsley to hand over my fuggin amp?



 I would but he is on tour right now


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> i don't have a load.
> 
> 
> well. yes i do.
> 
> i have physics and English. and some lit.
> 
> and work.



I'm optimized for a 16-ohm load, but these past few weeks I feel like I've been driving a 20.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I'm optimized for a 16-ohm load, but these past few weeks I feel like I've been driving a 20.



 haha matt, you and me both know how easy it is to get high GPA's!! no where near as hard as people think!!


----------



## mike mike

Two Mkiii's lookin sexy!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Two Mkiii's lookin sexy!!



To hell with the amps Mike. Look at the tramp! The youth today. Now I feel like Twin


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> To hell with the amps Mike. Look at the tramp! The youth today. Now I feel like Twin



ahaha i saw it posted in another thread!! who said i was talking about the amps?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ahaha i saw it posted in another thread!! who said i was talking about the amps?



is here name mkiii?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> is here name mkiii?



yes... i have no idea. lol.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yes... i have no idea. lol.



You were looking at the amps!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You were looking at the amps!



 but the girl first!!! )


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> but the girl first!!! )



But you didnt say a word about the girl. Actually you commented how sexy the amps are. Im not here to judge. If you are a tubosexual that cool.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> But you didnt say a word about the girl. Actually you commented how sexy the amps are. Im not here to judge. If you are a tubosexual that cool.



haha yeah. i meant the girl in the picture with them. words get jumbled when you are looking at that picture


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> haha yeah. i meant the girl in the picture with them. words get jumbled when you are looking at that picture



I hope Twin never catches wind of this. 

Im just giving you shit


----------



## mike mike

hello all! first post in 12 hours


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

busy day today... 

gotta run!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hey rt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey rt



Whats new TF.


----------



## tonefreak

not much. i'm sitting here recording vocal parts for my mom. she's directing a swing choir. we're working on a Phantom of the Opera medley right now... pretty boring. i just sit here til she screw up, delete the mistake, hit record again...


now i'm leaving for church.


----------



## mike mike

Hey you two


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT and Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey you two





longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT and Mike



Hey guys........what's new????


----------



## mike mike

Not much. I was going to do some calculus homework but I can't find the book I have a quiz tomorrow. I'm a bit worried. How about both of you?

Hi Richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

One of Mikes friends (Pugsley) has my Engl. Waiting for Mike to get it back for me.

Whats up with you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Not much. I was going to do some calculus homework but I can't find the book I have a quiz tomorrow. I'm a bit worried. How about both of you?
> 
> Hi Richard



You are worried. Can you put that into an equation?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Not much. I was going to do some calculus homework but I can't find the book I have a quiz tomorrow. I'm a bit worried. How about both of you?
> 
> Hi Richard





longfxukxnhair said:


> One of Mikes friends (Pugsley) has my Engl. Waiting for Mike to get it back for me.
> 
> Whats up with you?



Both of you guys got me wanting to try a Engl out now. the clips I heard of them on YT sound great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Both of you guys got me wanting to try a Engl out now. the clips I heard of them on YT sound great.



Im really wanting that SE. Not really wanting to spend $4000 on a amp. And I have yet to see one used SE. Hell, its hard to find 1 new SE. Right now, when I buy a amp Faith just rolls her eyes. Then she says its my money. That wont be the case when we get married. If Im gonna buy one I need to do it before we get married!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im really wanting that SE. Not really wanting to spend $4000 on a amp. And I have yet to see one used SE. Hell, its hard to find 1 new SE. Right now, when I buy a amp Faith just rolls her eyes. Then she says its my money. That wont be the case when we get married. If Im gonna buy one I need to do it before we get married!



I should have enough money by May to buy thing big........I think it's going to be a 70's 1959 Super Lead ..........I think if I play around with one I can get some cool tones and sounds from one.


----------



## mike mike

RT- maybe you will have enough for a plexi 

Richard-better hurry  you need it!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I should have enough money by May to buy thing big........I think it's going to be a 70's 1959 Super Lead ..........I think if I play around with one I can get some cool tones and sounds from one.



I have no doubts about that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> RT- maybe you will have enough for a plexi
> 
> Richard-better hurry  you need it!!



 What I havent mentioned is I am getting a sizable inheritance very soon. That will buy the SE if I decide to do it. Im also looking at starting a business with the money. So that comes into play as well


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mike, does your friend have the 6l6 or el34 version?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT- maybe you will have enough for a plexi
> 
> Richard-better hurry  you need it!!



If the right price on a plexi comes my way I would buy it But a metal face would do a just fine .........I do like the Engl's a lot.......I would like to own a amp head like that.


----------



## Codyjohns

Oh and by the way ........did you guys read the other thread????I'm a bass player.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> If the right price on a plexi comes my way I would buy it But a metal face would do a just fine .........I do like the Engl's a lot.......I would like to own a amp head like that.



My concern is this. I own a JVM and 2 6100's. I have versatility in spades. Do I need another highly versatile amp? O, and did I mention the price thing?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> My concern is this. I own a JVM and 2 6100's. I have versatility in spades. Do I need another highly versatile amp? O, and did I mention the price thing?



Your right ......you need a JTM45... 1959 SL....something like that.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Mike, does your friend have the 6l6 or el34 version?



he has the 6L6, but there is a trim pot that has markings so you can switch between EL34 and 6l6 in seconds, so it doesnt matter. cosmetically i like the 6l6 version, but tone i like 34's


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> My concern is this. I own a JVM and 2 6100's. I have versatility in spades. Do I need another highly versatile amp? O, and did I mention the price thing?



spring reverb, Midi, different assignable effect loops, killer tone, i think it is expensive but worth it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> he has the 6L6, but there is a trim pot that has markings so you can switch between EL34 and 6l6 in seconds, so it doesnt matter. cosmetically i like the 6l6 version, but tone i like 34's



I was reading that the new SE's are dedicated to one tube or another. Are you saying this isnt true?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I was reading that the new SE's are dedicated to one tube or another. Are you saying this isnt true?



yeah that isn't true. it is all cosmetic. making the change is really easy


----------



## mike mike

richard you and me need to break into this guys house!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6KiSSLwM68&feature=related]YouTube - Diezel Herbert Ch3 Mills Acoustics[/ame]

he owns a herbert, SE EL34, Splawn nitro, Cameron CCV, and MILLS ACOUSTICS CABS!! and like 5 other amps!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah that isn't true. it is all cosmetic. making the change is really easy



Engl SE 670 $2650 shipped EL34

Look at where Phillip steps into the conversation about the tubes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> richard you and me need to break into this guys house!!
> YouTube - Diezel Herbert Ch3 Mills Acoustics
> 
> he owns a herbert, SE EL34, Splawn nitro, Cameron CCV, and MILLS ACOUSTICS CABS!! and like 5 other amps!!



I saw this vid and was pissed off. Stupid lil fucker. Ill get the SE you can have the rest


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Engl SE 670 $2650 shipped EL34
> 
> Look at where Phillip steps into the conversation about the tubes.



matt told me and he owns the amp. so i have no idea who to believe. huh. i hope you get one. the only amp of his i want is the Herbert. maybe the SE but that is yours


----------



## mike mike

Where did rt go?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Where did rt go?



I'm here .........I was talking on another thread.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm here .........I was talking on another thread.



Did you just put us on call waiting?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did you just put us on call waiting?



I'm getting old you know.........I'm not that fast at typing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> matt told me and he owns the amp. so i have no idea who to believe.



I found a used one for $3400 on MF but its 6l6. And like you, I dont know who to believe. I wonder if I email Engl if they will reply?


----------



## mike mike

haha. typing is painful!!!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I found a used one for $3400 on MF but its 6l6. And like you, I dont know who to believe. I wonder if I email Engl if they will reply?



yeah. it usually takes like a week but you will get a reply


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> haha. typing is painful!!!



I'm trying to get my daughter bathed up and ready for bed at the same time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah. it usually takes like a week but you will get a reply



I just emailed them. We will see


----------



## MM54

Mike - for the calc homework, do one of two things, depending what part of the book you're on. Either differentiate and set it equal to zero and solve out for X, or take the integral from 0 to 2, that covers 90% of calculus problems


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Mike - for the calc homework, do one of two things, depending what part of the book you're on. Either differentiate and set it equal to zero and solve out for X, or take the integral from 0 to 2, that covers 90% of calculus problems



Fuck all that shit.

Its very easy. You take the mass of the ass and divide by the angle of the dangle.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Fuck all that shit.
> 
> Its very easy. You take the mass of the ass and divide by the angle of the dangle.






now that's funny right there, i don't care who ya are.


DAMN i'm glad i've never been a grade A student, getting into honors stuff early on in HS and getting stuck in calculus senor year... physics is tricky enough. lol


----------



## mike mike

i am seriously worried about this quiz haha


----------



## mike mike

I read if you put your amp on 5 with nthing plugged in, and there is no loud humming noise, then you dont need your caps changed, correct matt?


----------



## MM54

Wrong. While hum is a sign your filters are going, they can also be silently waiting for an inopportune moment to spray their electrolyticy goop out. If your amp is more than 15 years old, I'd replace them just to be safe. It's a fairly simple thing that can't hurt the amp, only help.


----------



## bhm1905

have u seen all the threads latley slagging off our beloved jcm900,s it so fuckin pathetic,most of them probably havent even played one for more than a hour iam 39 owed a few marshall valve amps and i love my 900


----------



## TwinACStacks

I LOVE them. Because of 900s my Distance has GREATLY improved......


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> have u seen all the threads latley slagging off our beloved jcm900,s it so fuckin pathetic,most of them probably havent even played one for more than a hour iam 39 owed a few marshall valve amps and i love my 900



All the post I have read of people slagging off the JCM900's are people that can't play guitar.........they suck at guitar playing........just have a good laugh like I do and let them make a good ass of them self's.........because they are the only one's that think by trashing someone else's amp model make's them the TONE GOD when they should be focusing on there guitar playing (witch is shit)in stead of tone witch will get better when they learn how to play guitar.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys, R/T

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Guys, R/T
> 
> TWIN



Morning Twin........the post I just made wasn't directed at you Bro.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's True though I don't play worth a Shit....

You Know I'm just yanking your chain.


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> It's True though I don't play worth a Shit....
> 
> You Know I'm just yanking your chain.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Your just joking around .............I'm laughing with you Bro......the problem I have is that people can't play as good as me...... so they have to find a way to trash me ........amp and tone is one way they try to do that..........when I buy my 70's 1959 Super Lead people might plug it up for a while about tone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Your just joking around .............I'm laughing with you Bro......the problem I have is that people can't play as good as me...... so they have to find a way to trash me ........amp and tone is one way they try to do that..........when I buy my 70's 1959 Super Lead people might plug it up for a while about tone.



Just Ignore it Mike. Your tone sounds great to me even on a computer clip.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Just Ignore it Mike. Your tone sounds great to me even on a computer clip.
> 
> TWIN



Thank's Twin. 



longfxukxnhair said:


> hi all



Morning LH.


----------



## TwinACStacks

On the 900 Thread? That's what YOU need LH, Is an SL-X. Then You can dump those 6100s.....

I mean they're BLUE for Chris'sake.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> On the 900 Thread? That's what YOU need LH, Is an SL-X. Then You can dump those 6100s.....
> 
> I mean they're BLUE for Chris'sake.
> 
> TWIN



They might be blue but you are green with envy.  KermitACStacks is your new name


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yep. I'm Green all right:






 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yep. I'm Green all right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



That no doubt is a sweet Behringer cab you have


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> That no doubt is a sweet Behringer cab you have


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mike, I just got a reply from Engl. Below is their response




Hi Richard,



how are you?

Well, it is possible to insert EL34 and 6l6, but the amp needs to be modified.

If you have bought an EL34 version of the screen resistors are 1kOhm.

The 6L6 version has 470Ohm screen resistors.

The 6L6/EL34 selection switch is only for the bias adjustment.



Here in the words of our developer:



The SE - 6L6GC version is equipped with four 470 ohms screen grid (grid #2) resistors, 
the SE - EL34 version is equipped with four 1 kohms screen grid resistors, 
that is beside the LED illumination / color the main technical difference 
between the two amp versions. 
Due to the fact that your amp is originally the 6L6GC version, the screen grid resistors 
are 470 ohms, provided they have not been changed / modified by the time, the amp 
has been loaded with KT77 pentode power tubes instead the 6L6GC. 
In order to achieve optimal operation conditions for the EL34 it is recommended to 
install 4 x 1 Kohms (or 820 ohms) resistors instead of the 470 ohms. 
The resistors should take a minimum power of approx. 2 watts; the new SE amps 
are equipped with 4.5 watts types. 
Usually the for screen resistors can be exchanged without removing the main PCB 
and an experienced technician who is familiar with tube amp technology actually 
can deal with this small modification. 
After replacing the resistors and installing the new EL34 tubes the BIAS has to be checked 
and readjusted if necessary. 
If it is one SE out the very first series, the wiring of the tube sockets has 
to be checked: Pin 8 - grid #3 has to be connected with Pin 1 - cathode 
via a PCB trace otherwise there has to be installed a small bridge / short wire

between those two pins at each power tube socket.

IMPORTANT: let this job execute by an professional technician who is familiar 
with tube amp technology !


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Mike, I just got a reply from Engl. Below is their response...



thats not bad. you could get that done pretty cheap, or just stick to KT77's


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> That no doubt is a sweet Behringer cab you have



Very Funny. The original Plastic Handles broke those are Generic replacements from AES.

Furball.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> thats not bad. you could get that done pretty cheap, or just stick to KT77's



Still some confusion on the reply. The reply makes it sound like I am wanting to run el34 and 6l6 tubes at the same time. Is that how you read it?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Very Funny. The original Plastic Handles broke those are Generic replacements from AES.
> 
> Furball.
> 
> TWIN



Thats a rocking plastic cab


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Still some confusion on the reply. The reply makes it sound like I am wanting to run el34 and 6l6 tubes at the same time. Is that how you read it?



Nah. it is just the language. English is Michael(i assume that is who you talked to) second language. but if you don't like this, just go for the EL34 version. i will tell pugsley he was wrong


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Nah. it is just the language. English is Michael(i assume that is who you talked to) second language. but if you don't like this, just go for the EL34 version. i will tell pugsley he was wrong



You might be right but I want to be clear on this. So I asked again just to be clear. The idea of having a amp that can run both and all you need to do is push a button (or twist a pot) to make the needed correction is way cool


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You might be right but I want to be clear on this. So I asked again just to be clear. The idea of having a amp that can run both and all you need to do is push a button (or twist a pot) to make the needed correction is way cool



teah. it is a good concept that they should develop. i believe Mesa does it.(but mesa... sucks) but if you don't feel comfortable with that mod, i guess the EL34 is for you. EL34's kick so much ass


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats a rocking plastic cab



 I'm glad we got that straightened out. Plastic is STILL better than MDF...

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm glad we got that straightened out. Plastic is STILL better than MDF...
> 
> TWIN




AMEN. lol


that particle board stuff is useless. we were waterskiing on some 3/4 inch stuff last year, and it broke down after a half hour. genuine plywood is much better.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> teah. it is a good concept that they should develop. i believe Mesa does it.(but mesa... sucks) but if you don't feel comfortable with that mod, i guess the EL34 is for you. EL34's kick so much ass



Now that you said it I think my Trip Rect did have that ability. I like the Mesa tone that you hear with Linkin Park and Nickleback but I could never dial it in all the way. But I was just running straight into the amp. The only Boogie I want is a mkIII


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> AMEN. lol
> 
> 
> that particle board stuff is useless. we were waterskiing on some 3/4 inch stuff last year, and it broke down after a half hour. genuine plywood is much better.



partical board is great with cheese on it. Here its called Dominos


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Twin.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning LH.



Sorry, I missed this. Hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry, I missed this. Hi RT



Hey Bro...........I'm just heading out the door for my needles.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro...........I'm just heading out the door for my needles.



UGH! Good luck


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> UGH! Good luck



Thank's Bro .........they hurt.


----------



## mike mike

Good luck RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good luck RT.



I'm back now.....it went well.........Thanks Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


just got back from work...


----------



## tonefreak

figures today's the day our tow motor dies at the shop... we had an 800lb pallet, a 3x8x8 (probably weighed around 700lbs) enclosure, and then 6, 2x3x7 enclosures (weighing in at 300 a piece) come in today

the pallet and the big enclosure came in together, and then the other 6 came in later on. we had to go down and borrow the neighbor's tow motor twice!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> just got back from work...



Hi TF......how did your recording go last night??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey Mike, now Im looking at a Mills cab. Thx for pointing them out. GEZ! This is getting expensive.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Man those cabs are spendy. Stone Age makes a GREAT cab but they only do "B"s no angled cabs.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Hi TF......how did your recording go last night??




alright, i gotta finish editing it tonight. along with finishing an english paper that's due in the morning.


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Congrats man! MKiii's are the shyte! I think I'm gonna go cuddle with mine now...





TwinACStacks said:


> Man those cabs are spendy. Stone Age makes a GREAT cab but they only do "B"s no angled cabs.
> 
> TWIN



I will have to chichi those out. Mills has a unique baffle design, and it creates a punchy midrange and low end. Is it worth that much extra money?.... No.


----------



## MM54

I prefer the look and sound of just a B-cab over just an A any day, makes the halfstack look so much meaner, and you can stack them in 3x3 formation for a hell of a wall of sound. (I need 8 more B-cabs )


----------



## tonefreak

i have an A cab only right now.


hopefully soon to be joined by a B cab.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi guys ..........it wasn't me ......I swear.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I had to make a smart ass remark in the "Axe to grind" thread


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I had to make a smart ass remark in the "Axe to grind" thread



It was funny........it made me laugh........how are you Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Heyguys. Well my cast is off, but I am in some horrific pain. Physical therapy twice a week an hour each time for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## MM54

Yikes, at least you're on the way back to being healthy again


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It was funny........it made me laugh........how are you Bro.



Im good. I hope others see it as nothing but humor. Who has been talking shit about the 900 lately? I thought that cooled off when Buggs left


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Heyguys. Well my cast is off, but I am in some horrific pain. Physical therapy twice a week an hour each time for the next 6 weeks.



Thats it? PT? And what if that doesnt work?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats it? PT? And what if that doesnt work?



Here's how messed up I am, I first skimmed over this and thought you were advising him against replacing a blown power transformer, saying it may be something else


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Here's how messed up I am, I first skimmed over this and thought you were advising him against replacing a blown power transformer, saying it may be something else



Dude, that is fucked up. Like I would even know what the hell is going on in an amp.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Here's how messed up I am, I first skimmed over this and thought you were advising him against replacing a blown power transformer, saying it may be something else


----------



## MM54

It's bad, I see everything as electronics. In physics for example, we're doing something with momentum, who's variable is P. If it's the initial momentum, it's Pi, which I see as phase inverter. All kind of things are twisted around in my little mind 

Force of friction? uF, I see microfarads. Final momentum, Pf, picofarads. Resultants R? I want to solve for V and I. Power? That's volts times amps.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> It's bad, I see everything as electronics. In physics for example, we're doing something with momentum, who's variable is P. If it's the initial momentum, it's Pi, which I see as phase inverter. All kind of things are twisted around in my little mind
> 
> Force of friction? uF, I see microfarads. Final momentum, Pf, picofarads. Resultants R? I want to solve for V and I. Power? That's volts times amps.



damn dude you ARE messed up.

note to self. when i have electronics questions, pm MM.


because even though i took that electronics class last year, and learned a lot, i forgot all the technical stuff.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im good. I hope others see it as nothing but humor. Who has been talking shit about the 900 lately? I thought that cooled off when Buggs left



Richard I'm surprised with a lot of people on this forum.......you like the 6100's because it meet's your needs and is a Marshall......Mike loves the 2500 MKIII's because it meet's his needs..........I like the 900DR's because it meet's my need's ......TF likes the DSL's because it meet's his needs........WHY can't the rest of the forum get along like we do??? because they have to trash people that don't say what they want to hear.......there is no respect for peoples choices here.........you have to play the amp that everyone think's is the best and not the one that meet your needs.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats it? PT? And what if that doesnt work?



Amputation?
I don't know. We will see. I am looking up. Could be playing in a few weeks. 



Michael RT said:


> Richard I'm surprised with a lot of people on this forum.......you like the 6100's because it meet's your needs and is a Marshall......Mike loves the 2500 MKIII's because it meet's his needs..........I like the 900DR's because it meet's my need's ......TF likes the DSL's because it meet's his needs........WHY can't the rest of the forum get along like we do??? because they have to trash people that don't say what they want to hear.......there is no respect for peoples choices here.........you have to play the amp that everyone think's is the best and not the one that meet your needs.



+1. If an amp has great tone in your ears, Thats all that matters.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm sorry to hear about your hand paining you Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Richard I'm surprised with a lot of people on this forum.......you like the 6100's because it meet's your needs and is a Marshall......Mike loves the 2500 MKIII's because it meet's his needs..........I like the 900DR's because it meet's my need's ......TF likes the DSL's because it meet's his needs........WHY can't the rest of the forum get along like we do??? because they have to trash people that don't say what they want to hear.......there is no respect for peoples choices here.........you have to play the amp that everyone think's is the best and not the one that meet your needs.



You are right. Some people in this world think everyone in this world is entitled to their opinion(s). Even when they are wrong. Its either a superiority complex or a small penis from which they suffer. I know when the 6100 thread started we caught some shit. And we still do every now and again. People tend to make fun of things that they cant understand. Its a sure sign of a small & closed mind. Im not talking about the shit Twin flings. His is all in good fun. Its his nature to give everyone a hard time but its done right.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You are right. Some people in this world think everyone in this world is entitled to their opinion(s). Even when they are wrong. Its either a superiority complex or a small penis from which they suffer. I know when the 6100 thread started we caught some shit. And we still do every now and again. People tend to make fun of things that they cant understand. Its a sure sign of a small & closed mind. Im not talking about the shit Twin flings. His is all in good fun. Its his nature to give everyone a hard time but its done right.



Twins a great guy and a friend of all of us........there is a hand full of people on this forum that are not happy until they belittle a persons amp choice..........and I alway try to through it back in there face and they don't like that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Twins a great guy and a friend of all of us........there is a hand full of people on this forum that are not happy until they belittle a persons amp choice..........and I alway try to through it back in there face and they don't like that.



Never be afraid to kick sand back in the face!

And Twin is a brother in arms!


----------



## mike mike

Aren't we all happy strat euphoria turned around, and became a nice guy?


----------



## mike mike

Sorry what you guys are talking about reminded me of that.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Aren't we all happy strat euphoria turned around, and became a nice guy?



Thats true Mike...........but he got a little sand in his face to help him change his attitude.


----------



## mike mike

So what's up tonight guys?


----------



## MM54

Tired, going to drop off to TV and sleep soon, I'm beat. As always.


----------



## tonefreak

not much mike. i'm still seeing how much longer i can put off finishing this english paper.


i have it written, i just need to edit it and send it in.


----------



## mike mike

DO it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> not much mike. i'm still seeing how much longer i can put off finishing this english paper.
> 
> 
> i have it written, i just need to edit it and send it in.



Time to shit or get of the pot


----------



## tonefreak

yup. i know. i just ran out of good threads to read on here...

i'll be back in... 10 minutes. lol


----------



## tonefreak

done. lol


----------



## mike mike

i am so bored. i am thinking about re stringing the PRS just for the HELL of it


----------



## tonefreak

i really need to restring my jackson... i just haven't made time yet. one of these days.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i really need to restring my jackson... i just haven't made time yet. one of these days.



i feel you. i have three guitars to restring when i get back to playing


----------



## tonefreak

as soon as i get my pickup back from Dimarzio, the strat is gonna need new strings too.

my les paul is good though. played that tonight. wow is that weird after only playing my jackson for 2 weeks or so... the neck is completely different. but it's so nice and chunky...


----------



## mike mike

this is the band that wants me BTW
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWd5T_RPrS0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]YouTube - Dissipate Video[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike


----------



## mike mike

hey Matt. where has everyone been?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> hey Matt. where has everyone been?



good question. i was gone all day today.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey Richard. whats up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Richard. whats up?



not much. just struggling through some tab

You?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> not much. just struggling through some tab
> 
> You?



not much. un eventful day thus far


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> not much. un eventful day thus far



thats not always a a bad thing


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> thats not always a a bad thing



 correct. i am just bored. i wanna play that darn PRS


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> correct. i am just bored. i wanna play that darn PRS



sorry bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> sorry bro



don't worry. my hand has felt good today and late yesterday. i'll tell you a secret: (i snuck a 20 minute first play on it with the marshall)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> don't worry. my hand has felt good today and late yesterday. i'll tell you a secret: (i snuck a 20 minute first play on it with the marshall)



no you didnt? How was it?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> no you didnt? How was it?



AMAZING. It's more or a PAF kinda sound. But it is a classic rock monster. It's very cutting. I haven't really played metal with it yet.


----------



## mike mike

good evening guys.


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> AMAZING. It's more or a PAF kinda sound. But it is a classic rock monster. It's very cutting. I haven't really played metal with it yet.



just go easy so you dont fuck yourself up more


----------



## Wyldefan916

What's a good price for a used half-stack that has the 900 head with Grove Tubes (not sure which ones), and a 1960B cab? There is one locally that the guy wants $800 for it...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Wyldefan916 said:


> What's a good price for a used half-stack that has the 900 head with Grove Tubes (not sure which ones), and a 1960B cab? There is one locally that the guy wants $800 for it...



I would think that isnt to bad. I think I would offer $700 to start.


----------



## Wyldefan916

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would think that isnt to bad. I think I would offer $700 to start.



Well the more I kept looking on Craigslist, there are so many other Marshall amps going for an arm and a leg. One guy is selling just a 900 head for $700, and another guy is selling a DSL for $800... This almost seems too good to pass up. Hopefully I can come up with some extra money to get it, if not no biggie. I got time anyway.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Wyldefan916 said:


> Well the more I kept looking on Craigslist, there are so many other Marshall amps going for an arm and a leg. One guy is selling just a 900 head for $700, and another guy is selling a DSL for $800... This almost seems too good to pass up. Hopefully I can come up with some extra money to get it, if not no biggie. I got time anyway.



After I posted my reply I noticed you are from Cal. As you know things are more expensive in Cal. Here in AZ I was able to pick up a DSL100 for $500, a TSL for $500 and a 1960 cab for $220. All in mint condition. And for the most part those items are still selling in that area. So $800 might be a great deal in your neck of the woods. If its what you want then jump on it now.


----------



## Wyldefan916

longfxukxnhair said:


> After I posted my reply I noticed you are from Cal. As you know things are more expensive in Cal. Here in AZ I was able to pick up a DSL100 for $500, a TSL for $500 and a 1960 cab for $220. All in mint condition. And for the most part those items are still selling in that area. So $800 might be a great deal in your neck of the woods. If its what you want then jump on it now.



Not exactly what I'm looking for, but money situation prevents me from getting what I want (JCM 800 2203 with 1960BX cab loaded with Electro-Voice Black Label speakers).


----------



## mike mike

Wyldefan916 said:


> Not exactly what I'm looking for, but money situation prevents me from getting what I want (JCM 800 2203 with 1960BX cab loaded with Electro-Voice Black Label speakers).



that isnt a bad price i say go for it. which 900 is it?


----------



## Wyldefan916

mike mike said:


> that isnt a bad price i say go for it. which 900 is it?



It says it's the 100w 2100 model.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> just go easy so you dont fuck yourself up more



yeah for sure. i am being cautious very much so


----------



## mike mike

Wyldefan916 said:


> It says it's the 100w 2100 model.



OK THAT IS VERY VERY VERY WORTH IT!!! that is a Mkiii. those are very rare and that is a super price


----------



## Roadburn

mike mike said:


> OK THAT IS VERY VERY VERY WORTH IT!!! that is a Mkiii. those are very rare and that is a super price




Indeedydoo...
*pets his MkIII*


Ehm... about that super price. Ask if it has been refurbished or not. Might cost $$$ extra to get an old one back into new shape


----------



## TheAnarchist33

I have the predecessor to the JCM series, a JMP Mk2 Master Model 100 watt Lead. I've had the circuit modified for more distortion and the damned thing is a beast! It sounded like crap on it's own when I bought it, mainly because the tubes where shot, it still had Japanese Philips tubes in it!!! My tech worked wonders with it, I love this amp, especially when I play my guitar with Seymour Duncan P/Us through it. It's got Mullard Mustard Yellow capacitors in it, do they still have those in JCMs?


----------



## mike mike

TheAnarchist33 said:


> I have the predecessor to the JCM series, a JMP Mk2 Master Model 100 watt Lead. I've had the circuit modified for more distortion and the damned thing is a beast! It sounded like crap on it's own when I bought it, mainly because the tubes where shot, it still had Japanese Philips tubes in it!!! My tech worked wonders with it, I love this amp, especially when I play my guitar with Seymour Duncan P/Us through it. It's got Mullard Mustard Yellow capacitors in it, do they still have those in JCMs?



i'm not sure about the mustards. i have some pics inside mine(of course my version is a Mkiii which is a 800 style circuit)











btw, your image doesnt work


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## mike mike

Hey both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Mike



Hey Richard what's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

just a saturday night gone wrong


----------



## tonefreak

i'm sitting here editing piano tracks... DAMN is this boring.


----------



## kebek

hey you guy's i just jam with someone with a 4104 and wow does my 4102 sound great... with my gibson emg...


----------



## mike mike

NICE Kebek!! 

damn today is the first day that i have playd for real in ages (though only 45 minutes) and man i am happy to be back. the PRS is a MONSTER


----------



## tonefreak

sweet mike! glad you were finally able to play!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> sweet mike! glad you were finally able to play!



thanks. it is a bit emotional. it makes me appreciate music so much more, even than more than i did before


----------



## tonefreak

night all


----------



## bhm1905

good morning from the uk fellow 900,s


----------



## mike mike

Hey All


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hi Richard. I am headed off to church. What's ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. I am headed off to church. What's ?



Its a good time to believe in God Mike.
Not much here. Waiting for GC to open so I can buy more strings.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its a good time to believe in God Mike.
> Not much here. Waiting for GC to open so I can buy more strings.



 I need a bunch of strings as well! I am gonna try to make a video today


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I need a bunch of strings as well! I am gonna try to make a video today



LOL I bought some 9's last night. I put them on my LP Faded. Snapped the A. I was lucky enough to have another A. Snapped it. Both snapped a half step before standard. I bought a new A today. I got it on and no snap. So Im happy


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL I bought some 9's last night. I put them on my LP Faded. Snapped the A. I was lucky enough to have another A. Snapped it. Both snapped a half step before standard. I bought a new A today. I got it on and no snap. So Im happy



string fail!! when i used to play acoustic guitar for my church(before a new lady came in and mucked it all up) i would play 12 string acoustic, and sometimes during the week i would tune it down a full step. then that sunday when i was tuning back up, the octave of the D string would always break. every time, i have no idea why!!


----------



## tonefreak

i've done that before, brand new strings, as i tune a string up to pitch it snaps. i've never figured out why that happens.



i love 12 string acoustics.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i've done that before, brand new strings, as i tune a string up to pitch it snaps. i've never figured out why that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> i love 12 string acoustics.



yeah they are cool. and when you get bored you can take all the octaves off and have a 6 string(like mine is right now)


----------



## tonefreak

isn't the string spacing rather wide then?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> isn't the string spacing rather wide then?



kinda yeah


----------



## mike mike

I recorded and made a video of the MArshall and PRS today, and it should be exported in an hour or so


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys

Where has RT been?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning guys
> 
> Where has RT been?



I KNOW! I was about to say the same thing. it's probably his injury. every time he gets the needles, he is gone a few days


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys
yeah, i haven't seen him around in a couple of days


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt rt!

I hope you feel better.


----------



## mike mike

Whoa...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Whoa...



Just want him to know he is respected around here. At least by me.


----------



## MM54

That's a lot of R's and T's


----------



## mike mike

Yeah. Things just aren't as good without him


----------



## mike mike

Looks like he is around, as he made a new YouTube channel(wonder why) but where is he? I miss him! We should go on a hunt through Canada to find him. 

Btw Richard did you eat about the federal judge blocking the healthcare bill?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Looks like he is around, as he made a new YouTube channel(wonder why) but where is he? I miss him! We should go on a hunt through Canada to find him.
> 
> Btw Richard did you eat about the federal judge blocking the healthcare bill?



I did hear. He ruled it unconstitutional. But there is no injunction since the mandate hasnt gone into effect yet. The mandate would need to be in effect to be "injuring" people. So this will get kicked up to the Supreme Court. As we all knew it would.


----------



## mike mike

Yeah true. But it is still a step forward.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Yeah true. But it is still a step forward.



Not really. I think we all knew the Supreme Court would decide this. 2 courts ruled in favor of this bill and now 2 ruled against it. But the important thing that came of this is the judge said the mandate isnt severable. So that is important. 

I may be wrong but I think something bad is going to come from this.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


still no rt huh?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

No RT yet TF.

If hes not back by tomorrow you will need to go out after him


----------



## mike mike

We need to set out. I dub this "Operation Maple syrup"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> We need to set out. I dub this "Operation Maple syrup"





Fair enough


----------



## TwinACStacks

UUummmmmm....Pancakes. I'll get the fire started.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

I am enjoying te 237th anniversary of the valiant Lenderhosen takeover of stuttgart, and hope all of you are enjoying it as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I am enjoying te 237th anniversary of the valiant Lenderhosen takeover of stuttgart, and hope all of you are enjoying it as well.



I sure am trying


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> I am enjoying te 237th anniversary of the valiant Lenderhosen takeover of stuttgart, and hope all of you are enjoying it as well.



Was that the holiday picked out as another reason for Frankie to celebrate?


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Was that the holiday picked out as another reason for Frankie to celebrate?



 i don't know!! i am german!!


----------



## Jesstaa

What's all this I hear about RT?


And I took my Jackson in to get the kahler put on today, dude did it real cheap, $50 Including a setup


----------



## TwinACStacks

I sure Hope R/T gets back before this storm hits or we are going to need sleddogs to find him.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I sure Hope R/T gets back before this storm hits or we are going to need sleddogs to find him.
> 
> TWIN



I sure hope he doesnt eat the yellow snow


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> I sure Hope R/T gets back before this storm hits or we are going to need sleddogs to find him.
> 
> TWIN



sir twin, you forget that some of us have SNOWMOBILES.



my snowmobile will wup your sled dogs hairy backsides.



when do we start Operation Maple Syrup? Can I bring my baseball bat? what about a shotgun?

if i see any Canadian geese can i run them over? or club them?


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> sir twin, you forget that some of us have SNOWMOBILES.
> 
> 
> 
> my snowmobile will wup your sled dogs hairy backsides.
> 
> 
> 
> when do we start Operation Maple Syrup? Can I bring my baseball bat? what about a shotgun?
> 
> if i see any Canadian geese can i run them over? or club them?



Sure we can cook them over the Fire I made from frozen hunks of......

Nevermind TF. Just bring the Geese. We'll "Talk".

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Where the heck is he? His YouTube channel had activity yesterday, why not here?


----------



## mike mike

I think RT deleted his account. He is no longer on my friends list, his avatar is gone, his friends list is empty.


----------



## tonefreak

somebody must have pissed him off again.


----------



## tonefreak

twinacstacks said:


> sure we can cook them over the fire i made from frozen hunks of......
> 
> Nevermind tf. Just bring the geese. We'll "talk".
> 
> Twin



lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> somebody must have pissed him off again.



Has he let before?


----------



## tonefreak

no, but last week he was busy arguing with people over tone. maybe somebody kept badgering him, and he decided to leave or something.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I think RT deleted his account. He is no longer on my friends list, his avatar is gone, his friends list is empty.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> no, but last week he was busy arguing with people over tone. maybe somebody kept badgering him, and he decided to leave or something.



Yah I remember that. I hope he didn't leave though. He is too valued a member of this forum to leave.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hes off my friends list and hes not in the Triple M club anymore. WTF?


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah sorry guys I have quit the Marshall Forum.........Mike has my email address if you need to talk to me .

Cheer's Michael


----------



## tonefreak

damn dude. reasons?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey Mike,
Can you shoot me RT's email?

longfxukxnhair@yahoo.com


----------



## mike mike

It is michaelaudette6@gmail.com

Damn. This really sucks.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

You going to keep this thread going Mike?


----------



## mike mike

Will try. I don't think he would want it to stop


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Will try. I don't think he would want it to stop



I think you are right. I will do what I can. And you are ALWAYS welcome in 6100 bro!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think you are right. I will do what I can. And you are ALWAYS welcome in 6100 bro!



I can't keep up with how much you guys post. I have tried before and it's like holy crap I blinked and twoore pages went by.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I can't keep up with how much you guys post. I have tried before and it's like holy crap I blinked and twoore pages went by.



You dont always need to keep up. Just add to the thread. Nothing more


----------



## MM54

I'll also keep contributing here of course, as a 900 owner I feel it's part of my duty 

(Although the 900 doesn't get a lot of use these days)


----------



## Codyjohns

Alright I will try to hang out with you guys here on this thread but the rest of this forum is so disrespectful to me and others .......I want no part of it..........I have some great friends here and I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Alright I will try to hang out with you guys here on this thread but the rest of this forum is so disrespectful to me and others .......I want no part of it..........I have some great friends here and I would like to keep it that way.



Glad to have you back my friend!


----------



## tonefreak

glad to have you back RT. we was worried there for a bit


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Glad to have you back my friend!





tonefreak said:


> glad to have you back RT. we was worried there for a bit



Thanks Bro's


----------



## MM54




----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


>



 You're a good friend Matt.


----------



## mike mike

you saved the forum for me RT. I wouldn't have left, but it would jar been a lot less fun on here. Glad you are staying


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> you saved the forum for me RT. I wouldn't have left, but it would jar been a lot less fun on here. Glad you are staying



I'm here Bro............I'm just very disappointed with the way this forum acts towards all of it's members...........however I have made some great friends and I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> you saved the forum for me RT. I wouldn't have left, but it would jar been a lot less fun on here. Glad you are staying



Gez, what am I chopped liver?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Gez, what am I chopped liver?



 Richard. You know I love you to!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Richard. You know I love you to!



Its all good. But I should drop an elbow on ya


----------



## Codyjohns

Quote:
Originally Posted by Michael RT 
I promise I wont post anything.........I will stay out of it .




6StringMoFo said:


> LOL wtf. DUDE there are 12 year kids that can destroy anyone on this forum including your almighty ego!


 
This is the bullshit that I have to put up with.......I should not have shown videos of me playing guitar.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Michael RT
> I promise I wont post anything.........I will stay out of it .
> 
> 
> This is the bullshit that I have to put up with.......I should not have shown videos of me playing guitar.



RT, just ignore those that bother/piss you off.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT, just ignore those that bother/piss you off.



I will.........


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Michael RT
> I promise I wont post anything.........I will stay out of it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bullshit that I have to put up with.......I should not have shown videos of me playing guitar.



who ever saud that is an asshole. and don't let them take you down!! those were great videos! you can't let assholes get to you! there is always gonna be some prick who hates on everyone of us, but we can't let that get to us. for instance the drummer in my old band starts shitstorms at me all the time and dislikes every video i upload, but oh well


----------



## drriff

While I do not contribute much here or elsewhere on the forum, there are two places I feel comfortable and that is always here on the 900 thread and the 6100 thread.
I, for my part, would be really bummed if we were all deprived of Michael's input and passion toward playing and contributions here.

Dude, just ignore the bullshit and hang with your buds. We (from what I've read I think I can safely say that) all appreciate your input Brother. Certainly some of the younger folks can benefit greatly from your experience as a PLAYING MUSICIAN.

Though I am not a pro - I certainly enjoy your vids and insight into playing.
Cheer up dude - you have good friends here!


----------



## Jesstaa

So here's the jackson, just a couple of steps away from completion




Just gotta fix up the wiring (Need to clean my soldering iron tip and wait for the weather to cool down), put new pickup rings on (should be here tomorrow) and get a cover for the rear cavity for the trem (No point in even having a cavity there even more, the Kahler is a hard tail.)


----------



## TwinACStacks

R/T What Happened. I got Your Back. Want me to get involved? I haven't climbed on anybody for a while....

Glad You didn't leave Bro.

All of US here Know You are a Great Player and Have awesome tone, who Cares what some forum dipshit has to say. Like water off a Duck's back, man.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jesstaa said:


> So here's the jackson, just a couple of steps away from completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta fix up the wiring (Need to clean my soldering iron tip and wait for the weather to cool down), put new pickup rings on (should be here tomorrow) and get a cover for the rear cavity for the trem (No point in even having a cavity there even more, the Kahler is a hard tail.)



 Better file down those Points, we don't want any accidental impalings, Jesstaa.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> who ever saud that is an asshole. and don't let them take you down!! those were great videos! you can't let assholes get to you! there is always gonna be some prick who hates on everyone of us, but we can't let that get to us. for instance the drummer in my old band starts shitstorms at me all the time and dislikes every video i upload, but oh well



Thanks Mike..........It's all good Bro..........I'm not going to let people get me down anymore.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> While I do not contribute much here or elsewhere on the forum, there are two places I feel comfortable and that is always here on the 900 thread and the 6100 thread.
> I, for my part, would be really bummed if we were all deprived of Michael's input and passion toward playing and contributions here.
> 
> Dude, just ignore the bullshit and hang with your buds. We (from what I've read I think I can safely say that) all appreciate your input Brother. Certainly some of the younger folks can benefit greatly from your experience as a PLAYING MUSICIAN.
> 
> Though I am not a pro - I certainly enjoy your vids and insight into playing.
> Cheer up dude - you have good friends here!



You're right Bro..........and I treasure your friend DR.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> So here's the jackson, just a couple of steps away from completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta fix up the wiring (Need to clean my soldering iron tip and wait for the weather to cool down), put new pickup rings on (should be here tomorrow) and get a cover for the rear cavity for the trem (No point in even having a cavity there even more, the Kahler is a hard tail.)



Great job on the guitar Jesstaa.....look's great Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> R/T What Happened. I got Your Back. Want me to get involved? I haven't climbed on anybody for a while....
> 
> Glad You didn't leave Bro.
> 
> All of US here Know You are a Great Player and Have awesome tone, who Cares what some forum dipshit has to say. Like water off a Duck's back, man.
> 
> TWIN



You're right Twin ........and thank you for having my back Bro.......it means a lot to me Bro.........you Richard and Mike and all my friends.


----------



## Jesstaa

TwinACStacks said:


> Better file down those Points, we don't want any accidental impalings, Jesstaa.
> 
> TWIN




I already poked a hole in my wall with the headstock xD


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Great job on the guitar Jesstaa.....look's great Bro.



Cheers man, compare it to what it looks like in this picture and you wouldn't recognize it XD





(Only parts left from that pic are the body/control cavity plate)

And I gotta say, the Kahler makes a seriously unbelievable improvment over the LFR that was on there, the whole guitar is just... Better to play.


----------



## mike mike

sick stuff jestaa


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## MM54

Looks good, Jesse, I saw the pictures on facebook this morning 

Hey everyone


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vEBpi8h4-Q&feature=related]YouTube - Tik Tok by Ke Meets Metal.m4v[/ame]

holy shit.

that music as absolute crap. untill this guys gets a hold of it


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Looks good, Jesse, I saw the pictures on facebook this morning
> Hey everyone



Hey Matt. 



tonefreak said:


> YouTube - Tik Tok by Ke Meets Metal.m4v
> 
> holy shit.
> 
> that music as absolute crap. untill this guys gets a hold of it



Sounds very cool TF.......I like it.


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt

i think it's pretty neat!


----------



## mike mike

Hi Michael and matt.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt
> 
> i think it's pretty neat!



The guy does a very good job of making that music sound good..........I like the harmonizer he uses.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi Michael and matt.



Hey Mike ........what's new???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ........what's new???



My mom- I fucking hater your guitars


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My mom- I fucking hater your guitars


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


>



I have to let these things go because she is always like that. She doesn't like that I have something in my life that I love and she doesn't. Oh well.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I have to let these things go because she is always like that. She doesn't like that I have something in my life that I love and she doesn't. Oh well.



I'm sorry to hear that Mike........She needs to stop yelling at you.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Mike........She needs to stop yelling at you.



 that reminded me of that video!! What's up RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that reminded me of that video!! What's up RT?



Fucking snow brother.........snow


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Fucking snow brother.........snow



I feel you. I used to live up around there and it is a pain in the ass for sure. Have you seen any amps recently that you are liking?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I feel you. I used to live up around there and it is a pain in the ass for sure. Have you seen any amps recently that you are liking?



I like the Engl's a lot ....for modern music............but I got my heart set on a 70's 1959 Super Lead big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys



ENGL!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ENGL!



Hi LH..........you like the ENGL's as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH..........you like the ENGL's as well.



Hi Rt

I love the Engl SE and Invader


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Rt
> 
> I love the Engl SE and Invader



After I buy my Super Lead ...........I think the Invader will be joining it .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> After I buy my Super Lead ...........I think the Invader will be joining it .



cool!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> cool!



I do like the Fryette's as well.......do you guys like them??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> After I buy my Super Lead ...........I think the Invader will be joining it .



+10000 DO IT!! You need a early 70's PTP SL though!!



Michael RT said:


> I do like the Fryette's as well.......do you guys like them??



i like only one of them, it is called the SigX. it has 2 kt88's. it sounds pretty beast. i have used one 3 or four times for an our or so each time


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> +10000 DO IT!! You need a early 70's PTP SL though!!
> 
> 
> 
> i like only one of them, it is called the SigX. it has 2 kt88's. it sounds pretty beast. i have used one 3 or four times for an our or so each time



I think the ENGL's are a little warmer sounding then the Fryette's ......I'm leaning towards the ENGL's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I do like the Fryette's as well.......do you guys like them??



I know nothing about them.

But after the Engl a Hiwatt might be on the list.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know nothing about them.
> 
> But after the Engl a Hiwatt might be on the list.



My best friend plays a Hiwatt 50 watter ..........great amp head.


----------



## Codyjohns

BTW where is SteveO ???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> BTW where is SteveO ???



Better send TF out looking for him


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Better send TF out looking for him



Did something happen when I was gone???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Did something happen when I was gone???



Not that Im aware of. He is a new father. Im sure he has little time for this forum at the present


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not that Im aware of. He is a new father. Im sure he has little time for this forum at the present



Thats what I was thinking.....I hope to hear from him soon or TF is going on the hunt.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not that Im aware of. He is a new father. Im sure he has little time for this forum at the present



he hasn't been on facebook so it is just daddy duties i am sure


----------



## tonefreak

gad dang it...


my ears are ringing. who do you want me to go after now...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> gad dang it...
> 
> 
> my ears are ringing. who do you want me to go after now...



Go fetch Steve O.


----------



## tonefreak

alrighty


----------



## tonefreak

STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!





WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




GET'CHER ASS OVER HERE!!!!!!!!







good enough LH?


----------



## mike mike

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=188875161131516&comments

meh


----------



## eljeffebrown

Howdy pardners. haven't been here in awhile. just thought i'd step in and say howdy doodie! (I said doodie) 

Brought my head home and I thought I would record my new tone for 2011. I'll get up tomorrow and get a mic on it and let 'er rip. I should have it up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Jesstaa

Gah, I was doing up the ground wire on my Jackson, and I managed to get a bit of solder inside the pot, now it gets stuck in a few places :/

Last 25K pot I had left too, wont be able to get another decent one for at least 2 weeks, and I need my guitar ready for TAFE on wednesday.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Login | Facebook
> 
> meh



Mike ........what does the video say??? I can't view it.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> Howdy pardners. haven't been here in awhile. just thought i'd step in and say howdy doodie! (I said doodie)
> 
> Brought my head home and I thought I would record my new tone for 2011. I'll get up tomorrow and get a mic on it and let 'er rip. I should have it up tomorrow sometime.



Cool........looking forward to it.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

that SUCKS Jesstaa.

as long as you can get the pot all they way *up*, you should be fine though huh?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys
> 
> that SUCKS Jesstaa.
> 
> as long as you can get the pot all they way *up*, you should be fine though huh?



Morning TF.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike ........what does the video say??? I can't view it.



it was just a really short solo run idea i came up with yesterday. here is a different video of the same exact thing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyXu5cfGqYA]YouTube - Technical Solo Idea[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Morning Michael and Tone freak


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> it was just a really short solo run idea i came up with yesterday. here is a different video of the same exact thing
> 
> YouTube - Technical Solo Idea



Because I don't have a facebook account when I clicked on it .......it asks me to login.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Because I don't have a facebook account when I clicked on it .......it asks me to login.



What? That's a YouTube video. Why doesn't it work?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> What? That's a YouTube video. Why doesn't it work?



It works now but before it was a facebook login you had posted..........great soloing Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It works now but before it was a facebook login you had posted..........great soloing Mike.



Thanks RT. I am gonna put it along with a few other runs in. New song I will post when I finish. 

Also I am doing a death metal Christmas EP  in DOP G!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Thanks RT. I am gonna put it along with a few other runs in. New song I will post when I finish.
> 
> Also I am doing a death metal Christmas EP  in DOP G!!!!!



I'm looking forward to hearing a new song Bro......Drop G is going to sound heavy.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing a new song Bro......Drop G is going to sound heavy.



 the drop G is just for the death metal Christmas because I thought it would be funny. But it does sound super heavy. 

The new song is in A standard. _so much higher _


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> the drop G is just for the death metal Christmas because I thought it would be funny. But it does sound super heavy.
> 
> The new song is in A standard. _so much higher _



I'm starting to write a lot of music with my band right now and I'm using 440 , 438 and Drop D tuning ......three guitar tuned differently.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm starting to write a lot of music with my band right now and I'm using 440 , 438 and Drop D tuning ......three guitar tuned differently.



That's awesome. Which three guitars?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That's awesome. Which three guitars?



I have the Ibanez Jem tuned 440.........the washburn N2 Drop D and my costume Ibanez RG in 438.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys

finally got my pickup back, they didn't send the mounting hardware back... (i put everything that was in the package when i bought it BACK in the package before sending it)

so i stopped at the music store and bought mounting hardware. wire this baby up, re string it, and 



we will see!


----------



## bhm1905

hi everyone who,s it all goin,how bad is that snow in the usa?,ho


----------



## bhm1905

hi everyone who,s it all goin,how bad is that snow in the usa?,hope everyone is okay


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi BHM

No snow for me here in Arizona


----------



## MM54

Not much snow at all in western PA, just cold and windy.


----------



## tonefreak

not much snow in north central wisconsin. just cold and wind


now, 80 miles south of me, they got 15 inches.


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah we got about a foot of snow.


----------



## tonefreak

send some of it over here to me wouldja!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> send some of it over here to me wouldja!



I wish I could.


----------



## eljeffebrown

2011 live tone. right off my head into a Carvin top loaded with Sheffield 12's.

head settings,

Vol 3
Verb 0
Pres 0
Bass 6.5
Mid 7
Treb 0
Gain CH B 12

Jumped loop, Level set at 11 o'clock.
50 Watts, 16 Ohms.

Recorded straight into Goldwave WAV recorder.

Worn Out Clip


----------



## mike mike

eljeffebrown said:


> 2011 live tone. right off my head into a Carvin top loaded with Sheffield 12's.
> 
> head settings,
> 
> Vol 3
> Verb 0
> Pres 0
> Bass 6.5
> Mid 7
> Treb 0
> Gain CH B 12
> 
> Jumped loop, Level set at 11 o'clock.
> 50 Watts, 16 Ohms.
> 
> Recorded straight into Goldwave WAV recorder.
> 
> Worn Out Clip



Awesome jeff!! Sounds perfect for brOOtal slam!!


----------



## MM54

eljeffebrown said:


> 2011 live tone. right off my head into a Carvin top loaded with Sheffield 12's.
> 
> head settings,
> 
> Vol 3
> Verb 0
> Pres 0
> Bass 6.5
> Mid 7
> Treb 0
> Gain CH B 12
> 
> Jumped loop, Level set at 11 o'clock.
> 50 Watts, 16 Ohms.
> 
> Recorded straight into Goldwave WAV recorder.
> 
> Worn Out Clip


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys
just got back from church. i was gonna go to the basketball game at the highschool, but i stopped in at church, and some people were practicing for the 13th and i got sidetracked. oh well. made another good music connection with a dude from church.


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> 2011 live tone. right off my head into a Carvin top loaded with Sheffield 12's.
> 
> head settings,
> 
> Vol 3
> Verb 0
> Pres 0
> Bass 6.5
> Mid 7
> Treb 0
> Gain CH B 12
> 
> Jumped loop, Level set at 11 o'clock.
> 50 Watts, 16 Ohms.
> 
> Recorded straight into Goldwave WAV recorder.
> 
> Worn Out Clip


----------



## Jesstaa

Just recorded this with my Jackson, with the Kahler on.
http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Jackson.wav

Excuse the shitty quality, it was awesome quality till I uploaded it, then it just turned to shit.
Try saving it and playing it through WMP, might sound better.
Edit: Yeah, downloading it and playing it through WMP makes it sound so much better.

Settings -
Volume 2 or 3ish, dunno.
Presence - 10
Bass - 2 1/2
Mid - 7
Treb - 0
Gain - 9
(Channel A)
Amazing how much difference to the sound these pickups make, I used to run my EQ with no presence, bass on like 5, mid on 10, treb on like 8, and gain on like 15 on channel B and get reasonably the same sound (Although a bit fizzier)


----------



## Jesstaa

Fuck man, I'm already GASing for a new guitar, and I finished my Jackson only a couple of days ago.
Now I want a Rhoads or King V flying V (Jackson), to combine the awesomeness of my Kelly, with the comfort I get from my old flying V, which I played exclusively for like 2 years... So it's now become like... Part of me. I picked up my V a while back just to clean it, and suddenly I felt at home, just everything about it felt right. But I feel like a better player when I use my Jackson (It's easier to play, and sounds much neater)


Guys... I got GAS baaaaaddd.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Just recorded this with my Jackson, with the Kahler on.
> http://users.on.net/~hayleyclose/Jackson.wav
> 
> Excuse the shitty quality, it was awesome quality till I uploaded it, then it just turned to shit.
> Try saving it and playing it through WMP, might sound better.
> Edit: Yeah, downloading it and playing it through WMP makes it sound so much better.
> 
> Settings -
> Volume 2 or 3ish, dunno.
> Presence - 10
> Bass - 2 1/2
> Mid - 7
> Treb - 0
> Gain - 9
> (Channel A)
> Amazing how much difference to the sound these pickups make, I used to run my EQ with no presence, bass on like 5, mid on 10, treb on like 8, and gain on like 15 on channel B and get reasonably the same sound (Although a bit fizzier)



Sounds great Jesstaa............I love the way you get the A channel to sound so heavy.


----------



## Jesstaa

Thats what I love about blackouts man, channel A doesn't have the fizz that B sometimes gets from high gain, and with blackouts, you can slam it with output, and get that awesome harmonically rich tone, while still retaining that bit of diode clipping for a bit of added aggression.
Also the Kahler does wonders for the tone. I'm gonna have Kahler 7330s on all my guitars from now on.


----------



## mike mike

cool shizz


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Thats what I love about blackouts man, channel A doesn't have the fizz that B sometimes gets from high gain, and with blackouts, you can slam it with output, and get that awesome harmonically rich tone, while still retaining that bit of diode clipping for a bit of added aggression.
> Also the Kahler does wonders for the tone. I'm gonna have Kahler 7330s on all my guitars from now on.





what pickups are in it? Seymour Duncan's?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> what pickups are in it? Seymour Duncan's?



YEah, Seymour Duncan Blackout 'Metal' AHB2


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey 'Hair. JUST SHY of 200 Pages. This thread is getting BIG.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey 'Hair. JUST SHY of 200 Pages. This thread is getting BIG.
> 
> TWIN



They have done a good job


----------



## TwinACStacks

Absolutely. The DSLers better get on the stick!!!

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey R/T are the Falls Frozen Yet?

Colder than a Witch's Tits outside.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T are the Falls Frozen Yet?
> 
> Colder than a Witch's Tits outside.
> 
> TWIN



I can hear the falls from my house ........so I would say that the Falls is not frozen yet.........it was about -3 today........a little warmer.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Absolutely. The DSLers better get on the stick!!!
> 
> TWIN



Thats the DSL's story. Uninspired and falling short.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. long day.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

hey Richard. whats new


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> YEah, Seymour Duncan Blackout 'Metal' AHB2



how do you like em? i'm kinda thinking about swapping the Seymour Duncans out of my Jackson, and putting them in my les paul, and getting a set of blackouts for my jackson.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> how do you like em? i'm kinda thinking about swapping the Seymour Duncans out of my Jackson, and putting them in my les paul, and getting a set of blackouts for my jackson.



Well if you play 80's metal, you'll love them. They have that very rich overdriven tone.
You wont need an overdrive pedal either... EVER.
The only thing about the Metal version of the blackouts, is if your amp doesn't have impossibly clean cleans, you'll need a low output switch.

personally I LOVE them, but I never really use cleans, although I didn't struggle to get them on a JVM410H


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Well if you play 80's metal, you'll love them. They have that very rich overdriven tone.
> You wont need an overdrive pedal either... EVER.
> The only thing about the Metal version of the blackouts, is if your amp doesn't have impossibly clean cleans, you'll need a low output switch.



sweet!


dude, clean? what's that. lol 

plus i have 3 guitars. if i need cleans, i can plug in something else.

i think i'm gonna try a set this summer.


----------



## Jesstaa

Ahh, well if you don't need cleans, these are for you.
I really do recommend them.


----------



## tonefreak

which ones do you have? the AHB-2 in the bridge? what in the neck?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> which ones do you have? the AHB-2 in the bridge? what in the neck?



Nothing in the neck, there's a Duncan Designed pickup in there, but it's not connected to anything.
I think the AHB1 (The model before the 'metals') have a neck version.


----------



## mike mike

Bare knuckle pickups for the win. i want a set of the Bare knuckle aftermaths for my explorer


----------



## mike mike

and this will be the 200 pages!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## mike mike

actually this one


----------



## mike mike

i guess not


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> i guess not



I always do that when I try to make a new page... Fucking forums confusing the shit out of everybody -.-


----------



## mike mike

shit!! i was right the first time it just didn't put it there!! cause i counted off all the pages!!


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Whats up guys



i knew you would show up!! i am about to make an amp demo song, what about you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys

good to see you Steve


----------



## TwinACStacks

Somebody say 200?

Congrats Guys.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

Hey not much sitting around, really trying to sell some stuff off to buy a paul. my depression is settling in not having one.

Our album is done, and I did some pics last week, should be out next month. Debuted a few at an accoustic set at a rodeo last night and the went over very well. Feelin pretty good about it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey not much sitting around, really trying to sell some stuff off to buy a paul. my depression is settling in not having one.
> 
> Our album is done, and I did some pics last week, should be out next month. Debuted a few at an accoustic set at a rodeo last night and the went over very well. Feelin pretty good about it.



Very cool.


----------



## mike mike

well i am at home recording a song on my peavey with the 7 string. My mom comes home and bursts in the door, exclaiming "That sounds horrible. awful. you sound like a buzz saw, why don't you just go get the saw and chop wood in here? thats horrible garbage not music." i quickly responded with "really? great! that's exactly the sound i was going for!" she thought of something to say, then she stormed off and slammed the door. i play one note and i hear a scream "turn it down!!!"


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> well i am at home recording a song on my peavey with the 7 string. My mom comes home and bursts in the door, exclaiming "That sounds horrible. awful. you sound like a buzz saw, why don't you just go get the saw and chop wood in here? thats horrible garbage not music." i quickly responded with "really? great! that's exactly the sound i was going for!" she thought of something to say, then she stormed off and slammed the door. i play one note and i hear a scream "turn it down!!!"



Thats awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH......what's new???


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Somebody say 200?
> 
> Congrats Guys.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Brother........I can't believe we hit 200 pages.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys





mike mike said:


> well i am at home recording a song on my peavey with the 7 string. My mom comes home and bursts in the door, exclaiming "That sounds horrible. awful. you sound like a buzz saw, why don't you just go get the saw and chop wood in here? thats horrible garbage not music." i quickly responded with "really? great! that's exactly the sound i was going for!" she thought of something to say, then she stormed off and slammed the door. i play one note and i hear a scream "turn it down!!!"





that's usually a good cue to CRANK IT UP.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH......what's new???



Not much. How you doing?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> that's usually a good cue to CRANK IT UP.



uhm...










no. i don't want to die. i have been so busy with this recording, i need to re do most of it now because half of it is at low volume because people were home. i miss my marshall!! but it is even louder!! screw them!!

hey Richard!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi mike



How are ya? pain is back for me. and there is a red burning spot on my wrist where obviously it is bleeding inside, but no worries!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> How are ya? pain is back for me. and there is a red burning spot on my wrist where obviously it is bleeding inside, but no worries!



WOW! Still playing?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> WOW! Still playing?



It doesn't hurt when I play. The doc said it's ok. It's other motions that hurt. Like bending it backwards dear god


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> It doesn't hurt when I play. The doc said it's ok. It's other motions that hurt. Like bending it backwards dear god



At least you can play. Thats a start


----------



## TwinACStacks

* Looks down, shuffles feet*

I have no excuse for my playing.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> * Looks down, shuffles feet*
> 
> I have no excuse for my playing.
> 
> TWIN



I dont either.


----------



## Codyjohns

practice practice practice hard .


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> practice practice practice hard .



 It just makes me suck Better...

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> It just makes me suck Better...
> 
> TWIN



You should take up golfing and sell me that 2204.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> It just makes me suck Better...
> 
> TWIN



Left yourself wide open. 

















But as you stated its Sunday. I shall let this one go


----------



## mike mike

michael rt said:


> you should take up golfing and sell me that 2204.



quote of the week!!!


----------



## mike mike

Good morning to all. today i am gonna try a few different types of tubes in V1 of my amp, including a nos toshiba 12ax7a, JJ ECC83s, GT12ax7R, and EHX preamp tube i pulled out of my distortion pedal when i replaced the tube with a nos 12au7. what do you guys predict?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Good morning to all. today i am gonna try a few different types of tubes in V1 of my amp, including a nos toshiba 12ax7a, JJ ECC83s, GT12ax7R, and EHX preamp tube i pulled out of my distortion pedal when i replaced the tube with a nos 12au7. what do you guys predict?



Let me know how it goes. I think for low cost, the JJ's are pretty sweet, and were definatly quit-ER in my 2204


----------



## Steve0525

R.I.P. Gary Moore


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Let me know how it goes. I think for low cost, the JJ's are pretty sweet, and were definatly quit-ER in my 2204



hey steve. there is a thread with a poll i posted and a recording. take a listen. 

whats up?


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> hey steve. there is a thread with a poll i posted and a recording. take a listen.
> 
> whats up?



ok really there wasn't a huge difference but I liked the EH and the Toby.


the whole time I was thinking "Oh, God of earth and Alter, fall down and hear our cry."


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> ok really there wasn't a huge difference but I liked the EH and the Toby.
> 
> 
> the whole time I was thinking "Oh, God of earth and Alter, fall down and hear our cry."



LOL why?


----------



## MM54

Hey guys!



Michael RT said:


> practice practice practice hard .



That works really well, given you have time to practice, which is where my main problem arises... the other problem is motivation


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm very sad to hear the passing away of Gary Moore


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm very sad to hear the passing away of Gary Moore



Yes it is


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yes it is



I'm in shock .........I can't believe it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm in shock .........I can't believe it.



Sorry


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry



Here's one of my favorite songs from him. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRDPOd88gA]YouTube - gary moore - end of the world - Corridors Of Power[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5ECaMU7csY]YouTube - Gary Moore - End Of The World - Brilliant Solo (Live) 1984[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. just got back from a super bowl party with all my friends. at halftime, the guys all played football, and i fucking dislocated my left pinky. *sigh*


----------



## tonefreak

THERE IS JUBILATION IN THE CORNER BARS OF WISCONSIN TONIGHT!



what a game. WHAT a game!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I found the game boring (I like both teams so I didnt care who won) and the half time show sucked. The commercials were a huge let down.


----------



## tonefreak

dude! as a hardcore packer fan that game was INTENSE!


----------



## tonefreak

half time show SUCKED ASS.

and the commercials were BORING AS HECK!


----------



## mike mike

today i realized, that with my 7 string, my marshall's low end sounds like major shit!!


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> today i realized, that with my 7 string, my marshall's low end sounds like major shit!!



When I had a 7 string (for a brief time) my low end was fine, and I've tuned my guitar down to B a few times (Playing shit like Carcass) and the low end has been fine.
Your tubes still good?


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> When I had a 7 string (for a brief time) my low end was fine, and I've tuned my guitar down to B a few times (Playing shit like Carcass) and the low end has been fine.
> Your tubes still good?



The tubes are from early October, so yeah. I need to bias though. The left tube is running hotter than the right. Also we have different amps


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> You should take up golfing and sell me that 2204.



Even sucking I'm still a better lead player than Neil Young.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> The tubes are from early October, so yeah. I need to bias though. The left tube is running hotter than the right. Also we have different amps



if the bias is off that's probably your first problem.




sorry to here about your pinky. gotta stay away from the contact sports till that gets all healed up.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Even sucking I'm still a better lead player than Neil Young.
> 
> TWIN



I think that if you and I sat down together and played guitar.....it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT and TF


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT and TF


----------



## mike mike

My finger hurst SO BAD ;lol:


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My finger hurst SO BAD ;lol:



Are you playing football?????????guitar players don't play football.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Are you playing football?????????guitar players don't play football.



 yeah they are usually scrawnny as hell to!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah they are usually scrawnny as hell to!!



I can remember .........a long time ago I cut my left thumb and I had to play at my brother's wedding in like 4 hrs..........I had to play so after the wedding I didn't play for month's.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I can remember .........a long time ago I cut my left thumb and I had to play at my brother's wedding in like 4 hrs..........I had to play so after the wedding I didn't play for month's.



Crazy. Bad cut? Do you use your thumb a lot?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Crazy. Bad cut? Do you use your thumb a lot?



I played one song and that was it  and after to the hospital to sow it.


----------



## tonefreak

i sliced 1st and 2nd finger tips on my left hand thursday at work. not major, just enough to hurt like hell when playing guitar. and then friday i had a 2 hour lesson with a classical teacher.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i sliced 1st and 2nd finger tips on my left hand thursday at work. not major, just enough to hurt like hell when playing guitar. and then friday i had a 2 hour lesson with a classical teacher.



That sucks


----------



## mike mike

RT help me out. The low end on my marshall really is starting to suck with my 7 string. And the bias is off because the left tube's logo is decaying faster. I need help


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT help me out. The low end on my marshall really is starting to suck with my 7 string. And the bias is off because the left tube's logo is decaying faster. I need help



Are the power tubes matched ???..........I would raise the bias a little hotter to tighten the bottom end up .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH, what's new?


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## MM54

Hey Tone


----------



## tonefreak

whats new mm


----------



## mike mike

Hi everyone. Here's a tip: if your amp sounds good, don't mess with it. Because then you might realize you don't like it as much. Sounds so bad with the 7 string after the preamp tube fiddling. Even with the same tubes. But 6 string is fine. I need to bias. Are there any cheap biasing tools?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Hey LFH, what's new?



not much. whats new with you lil dude?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> not much. whats new with you lil dude?



Eh, not much. It's monday, what can I say?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Eh, not much. It's monday, what can I say?



Well, its almost over. The march to Friday is on!


----------



## mike mike

hey Richard and Matt


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey Richard and Matt



hi Mike. Did you figure out if God hates you?


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Mike. Did you figure out if God hates you?



lol that was just s joke title. i am being pretty optimistic. i am just worried about scar tissue


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lol that was just s joke title. i am being pretty optimistic. i am just worried about scar tissue



I know

So did we learn anything?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know
> 
> So did we learn anything?



... Don't play sports??


----------



## tonefreak

AMEN.


leave the sports to the pros.

lol

i'm kidding. i do really enjoy playing football. just have to be so careful.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> ... Don't play sports??



LOL No! You have a bad hand. That hand you use to play the guitar which you love to do. You need to baby it until its better. At least thats how I see it. But being older I know I dont heal as quick as I once did.

In short, priorities.


----------



## MM54

I was leaning towards "Don't play sports" myself


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> I was leaning towards "Don't play sports" myself



We have all watched you play sports and we are all leaning towards you not playing sports.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL No! You have a bad hand. That hand you use to play the guitar which you love to do. You need to baby it until its better. At least thats how I see it. But being older I know I dont heal as quick as I once did.
> 
> In short, priorities.



very true. thanks for helping me there. i need to be very careful with it. i used to think i would never hurt my left hand. and i have done it twice in the past 3 months



longfxukxnhair said:


> We have all watched you play sports and we are all leaning towards you not playing sports.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> We have all watched you play sports and we are all leaning towards you not playing sports.



 Convince them to let me drop gym class and still graduate?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Convince them to let me drop gym class and still graduate?



Shit your gym shorts and drag your ass on the floor afterwards. They will drop you and pass you! No thanks needed. Just doing my part


----------



## mike mike

tung sol reissue preamps. any good?


----------



## Jesstaa

Just bought another Blackout, got it for $50 off my mate with some damage (One of the screw bits is broken off, but that'd be an easy fix)
It's the original version, not the metal version, but I don't imagine there'll really be much difference, except for less output, which doesn't bother me.

speaking of which... Anybody have a pickup screw leg? XD


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Shit your gym shorts and drag your ass on the floor afterwards. They will drop you and pass you! No thanks needed. Just doing my part



Better Yet: Climb the Rope.

Nice.

 TWIN


----------



## MM54




----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys im home sick today..


----------



## tonefreak

hey steve


LOL TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hey all


----------



## Steve0525

Look what I found...

"This list is from the Real Live One album with some stuff from earlier albums
and other sources.


Dave Murray - 2 custom Jackson Stratocasters
2 custom Fender Stratocasters
1 Gibson Chet Atkins acoustic guitar
3* Marshall JCM 900 amplifiers*
1 Mesa Boogie Mk IV
1 Gallien Krueger 2100
6 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Celestion speakers
2 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Electrovoice speakers
TC electronic effects processor
1 pair of red fluffy dice
Korg Chromatic Guitar Tuners WT-12
All guitars are fitted with Seymour Duncan, Jeff Beck or
Di Marzio super distortion pickups and Floyd Rose tremolo
systems.
Ernie Ball strings (9, 11, 15, 24, 32, 36 gauge)
Ernie Ball Tortoise shell medium picks
Peter Cornish Custom Effects Board: Flanger, MXR Distortion,
MXR Phase 90, Cry Baby Wah-Wah, ADT Chorus, Graphic EQ.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Look what I found...
> 
> "This list is from the Real Live One album with some stuff from earlier albums
> and other sources.
> 
> 
> Dave Murray - 2 custom Jackson Stratocasters
> 2 custom Fender Stratocasters
> 1 Gibson Chet Atkins acoustic guitar
> 3* Marshall JCM 900 amplifiers*
> 1 Mesa Boogie Mk IV
> 1 Gallien Krueger 2100
> 6 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Celestion speakers
> 2 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Electrovoice speakers
> TC electronic effects processor
> 1 pair of red fluffy dice
> Korg Chromatic Guitar Tuners WT-12
> All guitars are fitted with Seymour Duncan, Jeff Beck or
> Di Marzio super distortion pickups and Floyd Rose tremolo
> systems.
> Ernie Ball strings (9, 11, 15, 24, 32, 36 gauge)
> Ernie Ball Tortoise shell medium picks
> Peter Cornish Custom Effects Board: Flanger, MXR Distortion,
> MXR Phase 90, Cry Baby Wah-Wah, ADT Chorus, Graphic EQ.



 i call bull on the sting gauges though


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Look what I found...
> 
> "This list is from the Real Live One album with some stuff from earlier albums
> and other sources.
> 
> 
> Dave Murray - 2 custom Jackson Stratocasters
> 2 custom Fender Stratocasters
> 1 Gibson Chet Atkins acoustic guitar
> 3* Marshall JCM 900 amplifiers*
> 1 Mesa Boogie Mk IV
> 1 Gallien Krueger 2100
> 6 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Celestion speakers
> 2 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Electrovoice speakers
> TC electronic effects processor
> 1 pair of red fluffy dice
> Korg Chromatic Guitar Tuners WT-12
> All guitars are fitted with Seymour Duncan, Jeff Beck or
> Di Marzio super distortion pickups and Floyd Rose tremolo
> systems.
> Ernie Ball strings (9, 11, 15, 24, 32, 36 gauge)
> Ernie Ball Tortoise shell medium picks
> Peter Cornish Custom Effects Board: Flanger, MXR Distortion,
> MXR Phase 90, Cry Baby Wah-Wah, ADT Chorus, Graphic EQ.



Cool info. :cool2:


----------



## Rahlstin

I bought a 4500 new in 1990. Used it till about 2000. Was always very dissapointed about the preamp. Didnt research enough and didnt know way back then about the clipping circuit. It worked ok, tone was ok, but I always wanted a bit more bass depth. I still think it was one of the best looking heads Marshall ever made.


----------



## Codyjohns

Rahlstin said:


> I bought a 4500 new in 1990. Used it till about 2000. Was always very dissapointed about the preamp. Didnt research enough and didnt know way back then about the clipping circuit. It worked ok, tone was ok, but I always wanted a bit more bass depth. I still think it was one of the best looking heads Marshall ever made.



I would say the 1959 SL is my favorite Marshall.........but the 900DR gets the job done.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi gang


----------



## mike mike

_Hello Richard!!!_


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike


i'd say hey to richard too.

but i already did over there>


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> _Hello Richard!!!_



Hello Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey mike
> 
> 
> i'd say hey to richard too.
> 
> but i already did over there>



But I said "hi gang" and that would include you. To not say "hi" back would be rude. I will put a "kick me" sign on your back for such acts of rudeness.


----------



## tonefreak

well fine then!


be that way!


HI.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> well fine then!
> 
> 
> be that way!
> 
> 
> HI.



 Hi lil buddy


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Gand.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Hi tone freak and twin. i just wanted to say... I LOVE MY CABINET!!!


----------



## mike mike

LOL Richard!! i just made this!


----------



## tonefreak

morning gang


----------



## mike mike

morning tone freak


----------



## tonefreak

whats up today mike


i'm diggin the new cab lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike for the music you like to play you should try JJ KT77's and Tung -Sol in V1 and V2 ..........JJ83 in the PI..........that would tighten up your Marshall .


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike for the music you like to play you should try JJ KT77's and Tung -Sol in V1 and V2 ..........JJ83 in the PI..........that would tighten up your Marshall .



Sick! I have wondered about KT77's and tung sold because you use them and the sound awesome. I am about to be running in to some various nos tubes as a gift in the next week or so, those may help as well! What's up RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Sick! I have wondered about KT77's and tung sold because you use them and the sound awesome. I am about to be running in to some various nos tubes as a gift in the next week or so, those may help as well! What's up RT?



Yeah I'm going to through a set of JJ KT77"s in my AOR......I have to pickup my daughter from school.......I hope I get a chance to play my AOR tonight.


----------



## mike mike

did you already get them? awesome!! tell me what you bias them to!1 and take pics!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> did you already get them? awesome!! tell me what you bias them to!1 and take pics!!



No I have 6CA7's in my AOR and they work fine in it (I think they are the original power tube's it came with) But I want to buy a set of JJKT77's for it ........to give it a wicked bottom end. the bias in the Laney is about 100-v per side ........as hot as I can get it on the bias pot.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> No I have 6CA7's in my AOR and they work fine in it (I think they are the original power tube's it came with) But I want to buy a set of JJKT77's for it ........to give it a wicked bottom end. the bias in the Laney is about 100-v per side ........as hot as I can get it on the bias pot.



  awesome it works for you. i have a question, how do you get the bias even on a 900? because the left side is hotter, and there is only one bias pot


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> awesome it works for you. i have a question, how do you get the bias even on a 900? because the left side is hotter, and there is only one bias pot



Yes you need to buy one of these...........my bias is set hot .........I go hot or cold so I don't use one ......but that's the tool you need. 

Weber Bias Rite cathode current monitor


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yes you need to buy one of these...........my bias is set hot .........I go hot or cold so I don't use one ......but that's the tool you need.
> 
> Weber Bias Rite cathode current monitor



too bad it has been discontinued


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> too bad it has been discontinued



They are for sell all over the place . 

New and used bias amp, Business Industrial, Musical Instruments on eBay.ca


----------



## bhm1905

Steve0525 said:


> Look what I found...
> 
> "This list is from the Real Live One album with some stuff from earlier albums
> and other sources.
> 
> 
> Dave Murray - 2 custom Jackson Stratocasters
> 2 custom Fender Stratocasters
> 1 Gibson Chet Atkins acoustic guitar
> 3* Marshall JCM 900 amplifiers*
> 1 Mesa Boogie Mk IV
> 1 Gallien Krueger 2100
> 6 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Celestion speakers
> 2 Marshall 4x12 cabinets with Electrovoice speakers
> TC electronic effects processor
> 1 pair of red fluffy dice
> Korg Chromatic Guitar Tuners WT-12
> All guitars are fitted with Seymour Duncan, Jeff Beck or
> Di Marzio super distortion pickups and Floyd Rose tremolo
> systems.
> Ernie Ball strings (9, 11, 15, 24, 32, 36 gauge)
> Ernie Ball Tortoise shell medium picks
> Peter Cornish Custom Effects Board: Flanger, MXR Distortion,
> MXR Phase 90, Cry Baby Wah-Wah, ADT Chorus, Graphic EQ.



thats great,bet ya people wouldnt knock mr murray for his use of 900,s


----------



## bhm1905

mike mike said:


> RT help me out. The low end on my marshall really is starting to suck with my 7 string. And the bias is off because the left tube's logo is decaying faster. I need help



i ordered a bias kit from these chaps in the usa over xmas,took 3 weeks to come,but thats down to the holiday period
try this out
Bias Tester Probe Digital Meter Kit for Vacuum Tube Guitar Amplifier by AMP-HEAD

this is what i bought as i only have the 50 watter,cant seem to find them in the uk anywere


----------



## Steve0525

Hey d00dz


----------



## mike mike

Hey Steve. Except for the tip, my entire left pinky is blue! But that is my favorite colour!!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey Steve. Except for the tip, my entire left pinky is blue! But that is my favorite colour!!



purdy...

i bet it hurts like hell.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi peps


----------



## tonefreak

hey lh


----------



## Codyjohns

Going to Toronto for my Joint Nerve Block Injections in a bit.........


----------



## tonefreak

hey rt


have... 

fun?

what would be the proper term?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey rt
> 
> 
> have...
> 
> fun?
> 
> what would be the proper term?



Go on you tube and watch a video of the needles ......they suck big time........but they do help for pain a lot.


----------



## tonefreak

ack. not a fan of needles at all.
but if i helps, that's good.


----------



## mike mike

good luck RT. morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> ack. not a fan of needles at all.
> but if i helps, that's good.



The driver just got here........I have to be driven to the appointment...........wish me luck.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> good luck RT. morning guys



Thanks Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> The driver just got here........I have to be driven to the appointment...........wish me luck.



you should ask em for a limo.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> you should ask em for a limo.



I'm back.......OUCH.........the guy that takes me drives a BMW......very nice ride.


----------



## tonefreak

nice


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey lh


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi tf


----------



## tonefreak

funny how the only 2 people in this 900 thread don't even own 900's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> funny how the only 2 people in this 900 thread don't even own 900's.



I dont know about you but Im getting tired running back and forth between threads


----------



## tonefreak

amen. we should just pick one. the 6100 thread has been going longer.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

fair enough

let me catch my breath


----------



## tonefreak

i'll be in the 6100 thread.


----------



## mike mike

Haha. I would be here but I am in an airplane getting ready to depart to SOCAL


----------



## tonefreak

sweet. what are you doing down there?


----------



## Steve0525

Well boys my wife did the taxes today...and let's just say there's a reason why I went ahead and registered at mylespaul forums.

_Getting Pumped._


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Well boys my wife did the taxes today...and let's just say there's a reason why I went ahead and registered at mylespaul forums.
> 
> _Getting Pumped._



Do you have one picked out?

I really dont like MLP Forum


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you have one picked out?
> 
> I really dont like MLP Forum



Not exactly, this is my one trigger to pull, so I want it to be gold, like ,my dad's remmington 1100. Anyway, I'm leaning to a honeyburst Traditional +, because I like plek'd stuff. but my favorite pauls before that were 02-04 standard plus'. So either one would be great. I cant afford more than about $1500, or I would get an VOS r8.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Not exactly, this is my one trigger to pull, so I want it to be gold, like ,my dad's remmington 1100. Anyway, I'm leaning to a honeyburst Traditional +, because I like plek'd stuff. but my favorite pauls before that were 02-04 standard plus'. So either one would be great. I cant afford more than about $1500, or I would get an VOS r8.



I would like to have a Honeyburst Traditional and a VOS
But I really only have my sights set on that Engl SE


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would like to have a Honeyburst Traditional and a VOS
> But I really only have my sights set on that Engl SE



Yeah that's cool. I need some more guitars for my band though. 

As of right now, I dont like MLP either. Been about an hour and no "welcome to the forum" or anything...we have it made over here.

gotta go to bed, ive been late to work a few times. see ya bro


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah that's cool. I need some more guitars for my band though.
> 
> As of right now, I dont like MLP either. Been about an hour and no "welcome to the forum" or anything...we have it made over here.
> 
> gotta go to bed, ive been late to work a few times. see ya bro



Have a good day papa Steve


----------



## mike mike

Landed. Yeah. This is the only nice forum I have seen. I am on 7 string.org but I almost never go on because the people arent the same


----------



## Jesstaa

Fuck off and fuck -.-
My amp is dead again.
This time it sounds pretty bad. When I turn it on it starts making a static, almost like fuzz on an old TV when it had no signal. I thought it was my guitars bad grounding, but it happened even with it unplugged.
Pretty sure it's coming after the preamp.
FUCK.
FUCK.
FUCK.

Fuckkk, just found a 2100SL-X halfstack (Ampeg 4x12 with V30s) for $1400 delivered, if only I had the money, I could replace this fucking annoying piece of shit.


hmm, so I left my amp on for a minute, and it stopped. I've heard of this happening before, what is usually the cause?
Btw, it happens both channels, with the volume off or on.


----------



## mike mike

Wierd


----------



## Roadburn

tonefreak said:


> funny how the only 2 people in this 900 thread don't even own 900's.




What I think is the most funny bit of this thread is that it's 80%-90% "Good morning guys"
And when someone asks for something specific about 900's there are almost no replies 

P.S. Jeffe, if you read this. Get rid of the side-burns, you hippie!


----------



## mike mike

Roadburn said:


> What I think is the most funny bit of this thread is that it's 80%-90% "Good morning guys"
> And when someone asks for something specific about 900's there are almost no replies
> 
> P.S. Jeffe, if you read this. Get rid of the side-burns, you hippie!



 no! We always answer questions!! But there is a lot of conversation about days which is good


----------



## tonefreak

those of us who hang out in here who know enough about amps to answer (AKA MM54) questions like Jesstaa have do answer. 

except that MM's on vacation or something. 


i don't know enough. so i keep my nose out of it. lol


----------



## mike mike

Evening guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. What's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

not much Mike.
You?

I traded my kit for a Dual Rect half stack


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> not much Mike.
> You?
> 
> I traded my kit for a Dual Rect half stack



Ahh. I am on a boring 4 day vacation of college running. What kit did you trade? I hope this doesnt substitute for the SE  photos?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Ahh. I am on a boring 4 day vacation of college running. What kit did you trade? I hope this doesnt substitute for the SE  photos?



I traded my Tama dbl bass kit. I wasnt playing it much due to joint pain. The Dual may be sold to help buy the SE. I couldnt sell my kit at $1000 (which was half of what I paid). I was losing value


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I traded my Tama dbl bass kit. I wasnt playing it much due to joint pain. The Dual may be sold to help buy the SE. I couldnt sell my kit at $1000 (which was half of what I paid). I was losing value



Alright. Sounds cool. What version of the dual is it? Those amps are cooldfor the metal core sound but that is it to me


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Alright. Sounds cool. What version of the dual is it? Those amps are cooldfor the metal core sound but that is it to me



Its a older one. I havent taken any pics yet but I will. I need to for insurance purposes.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its a older one. I havent taken any pics yet but I will. I need to for insurance purposes.



That's awesome. Those will hold their value. That would be perfect to blend with my Marshall for a metal core song recording for a song I have been working on. Then ditch it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> That's awesome. Those will hold their value. That would be perfect to blend with my Marshall for a metal core song recording for a song I have been working on. Then ditch it





Im gonna noodle with it just to see what I can get out of it.


----------



## mike mike

Have fun bro. You should hit the el34 switch and try some out in it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Have fun bro. You should hit the el34 switch and try some out in it.



Thats what I was thinking. Do I need to bias the tubes?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Do I need to bias the tubes?



I don't think so. Hence the switch. Try it out. Can't be harmful


----------



## TwinACStacks

LH. why don't you buy a REAL amp like a Wizard, and quit playing around with that sissy-ass high Gain shit like ENGL?

Jackwagon.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> LH. why don't you buy a REAL amp like a Wizard, and quit playing around with that sissy-ass high Gain shit like ENGL?
> 
> Jackwagon.
> 
> TWIN



A Marshall 1959 SL is all I need right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> LH. why don't you buy a REAL amp like a Wizard, and quit playing around with that sissy-ass high Gain shit like ENGL?
> 
> Jackwagon.
> 
> TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning RT


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning RT





tonefreak said:


> hi guys



Hi guys.


----------



## mike mike

Morning Tf, RT, and Richard. I just shit myself qt what twin said. A wizard is 1500 more than an SE


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning Tf, RT, and Richard. I just shit myself qt what twin said. A wizard is 1500 more than an SE



Hey Mike.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Morning Tf, RT, and Richard. I just shit myself qt what twin said. A wizard is 1500 more than an SE



That's because it's THAT much more of an amp than a Fucking ENGL POS.


 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> That's because it's THAT much more of an amp than a Fucking ENGL POS.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Hey twin, wizards kick major ass, but the single control set two channel design, not very high gain(medium gain) just make it not right for me. But they sound good. ENGL has the features and tone I need. My mkiii has me covered on every other base


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> That's because it's THAT much more of an amp than a Fucking ENGL POS.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Im gonna buy that fucking Engl. Then Im coming to your front yard. That Engl and myself are gonna meedly meedly all day. Flight of the Bumble Bee meedly meedly shit all day brother! ALL DAY! The revolution is coming. Its a GAIN revolution and we are bring hell with us to your front yard. 







PS--please have a power source ready


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im gonna buy that fucking Engl. Then Im coming to your front yard. That Engl and myself are gonna meedly meedly all day. Flight of the Bumble Bee meedly meedly shit all day brother! ALL DAY! The revolution is coming. Its a GAIN revolution and we are bring hell with us to your front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS--please have a power source ready



 call me if you need help!! I am so jealous!! It will be a kick ass amp


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> call me if you need help!! I am so jealous!! It will be a kick ass amp



I have a guy in Spain who has the 6l6 version. I offered him $2500 for it and he accepted. But I worry this is a scam. He didnt even argue about the $2500 offer. He said it sounded fair.


----------



## tonefreak

FUCKIN DAMN!


how can you break something 2 times in 1 day, in 3 hours no less, and have it be 2 different issues.


----------



## Codyjohns

This is a really cool sounding head. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bwbCoT7ZIc]YouTube - ENGL Savage - Metal[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im gonna buy that fucking Engl. Then Im coming to your front yard. That Engl and myself are gonna meedly meedly all day. Flight of the Bumble Bee meedly meedly shit all day brother! ALL DAY! The revolution is coming. Its a GAIN revolution and we are bring hell with us to your front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS--please have a power source ready



 Well Geez LH, I didn't realize you felt that strongly about it.

Go ahead and buy that POS. You have my blessings.

Meedeley Metal Man.


 TWIN

PS: I Have a Power source..... I call it a 2204.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Well Geez LH, I didn't realize you felt that strongly about it.
> 
> Go ahead and buy that POS. You have my blessings.
> 
> Meedeley Metal Man.
> 
> 
> TWIN
> 
> PS: I Have a Power source..... I call it a 2204.



Maybe when I get as old as you I will need to simplify as you did.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> This is a really cool sounding head.
> 
> YouTube - ENGL Savage - Metal



That does sound good! But I must stay focused.........


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Maybe when I get as old as you I will need to simplify as you did.



By then You might have some TONE, so You won't have to hide it under all that GAIN....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> By then You might have some TONE, so You won't have to hide it under all that GAIN....
> 
> TWIN



I got both soul and tone. I just dont have a jumpshot. I do love gain. The gain is dimed on all my amps. I use the guitar controls to roll it off when needed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

White Boys can't Jump. It's important to have Soul. Even a bad player with Soul is better than a good Player without any.

Get a Plexi.

A Non-Marshall is just wrong....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> White Boys can't Jump. It's important to have Soul. Even a bad player with Soul is better than a good Player without any.
> 
> Get a Plexi.
> 
> A Non-Marshall is just wrong....
> 
> TWIN



A 70's 1959 is the way to go .......PLEXI.


----------



## mike mike

Stay focussed Richard. I was a big fan ofthe savage, but it isn't nearly as versatile as their other amps, and there is no midi. The SE or Invader are just the way to go. Better tone and more options. While I do love the sav.


----------



## Steve0525

More options and midi, I think LH needs a JVM or 6100....oh wait


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Stay focussed Richard. I was a big fan ofthe savage, but it isn't nearly as versatile as their other amps, and there is no midi. The SE or Invader are just the way to go. Better tone and more options. While I do love the sav.



 And THIS advise coming from a Guy with a picture of another High Gain POS amp as his avatar.

Diezel and Engl right here Baby!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> More options and midi, I think LH needs a JVM or 6100....oh wait



Actually..............there is a full stack JVM410 on CL for $2000. Im thinking about it.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Actually..............there is a full stack JVM410 on CL for $2000. Im thinking about it.



That's a good price


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> That's a good price



But I would like to chip him down to $1800


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Stay focussed Richard. I was a big fan ofthe savage, but it isn't nearly as versatile as their other amps, and there is no midi. The SE or Invader are just the way to go. Better tone and more options. While I do love the sav.



+1000000000

I must say, I started out wanting a Invader about a year ago. SE was second on my list. Now its like the Invader has falling off my list. Its a SE or nothing! LOL


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> And THIS advise coming from a Guy with a picture of another High Gain POS amp as his avatar.
> 
> Diezel and Engl right here Baby!!!!
> 
> TWIN



I actually usethe features twin. Besides, I have a Mkiii, an amp I am sure you would live to get your hands on.


----------



## tonefreak

the real reason twin doesn't like high gain amps is because he can't see well enough to read what the printing under the knobs say.



with the 2204 he only has a couple of knobs, so he pulled out his magnifying glass, and memorized them in order from right to left. now he just has to count and remember which is which.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> the real reason twin doesn't like high gain amps is because he can't see well enough to read what the printing under the knobs say.
> 
> 
> 
> with the 2204 he only has a couple of knobs, so he pulled out his magnifying glass, and memorized them in order from right to left. now he just has to count and remember which is which.



 that made my night!!


----------



## tonefreak

well then yours is going better then mine! lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's right. Only a couple of knobs and then it's:*THE TONE OF THE GODS.*

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

what tone is left after it goes through your solid state hearing aids.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> what tone is left after it goes through your solid state hearing aids.



 matt you are on a roll tonight!! No I am already about to have a hell of a night!!


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. i'm pissed off at my sled.

when i get pissed off my sarcasm really gets flowing.


----------



## mike mike

Greatest night ever. College parties plus lots of awesome new friends equals best night ever!


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> what tone is left after it goes through your solid state hearing aids.



I'll have you know my hearing aids are all tube.

Cheesepuff Jr.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Gand.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey, I tried the CP Gold Lion KT66's in the 2204 but I'm not happy with the results compared to the EL34's. They sound Bigger, but I lose low end definition in this particular amp. Anyone interested in the Matched Pair I'm letting them go for $50.00. They've got less than 2 Hrs. on them, virtually New.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> I'll have you know my hearing aids are all tube.
> 
> Cheesepuff Jr.
> 
> TWIN




why don't you try your gold lions in them. maybe they'll improve the overall tone.


----------



## tonefreak

the real question is how are you going to fit a kt-66 in your ear.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> the real question is how are you going to fit a kt-66 in your ear.



You don't, the amps for them you have to tote around in a little Red Wagon....

 TWIN


----------



## rockinbadboy

I am in Love with my JCM 900 4500 HI GAIN Dual Reverb w/EL34's. She NEVER lets me down. Just Awesome tone! Not stock though, and more mods to come. Fat, endless sustain. I don't know why so many players dog this amp! IT freakin' ROCKS!!! Happy Birthday JCM 900!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rockinbadboy said:


> I am in Love with my JCM 900 4500 HI GAIN Dual Reverb w/EL34's. She NEVER lets me down. Just Awesome tone! Not stock though, and more mods to come. Fat, endless sustain. I don't know why so many players dog this amp! IT freakin' ROCKS!!! Happy Birthday JCM 900!!!



Welcome aboard RBB


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's impossible. REAL DETROITERS don't own 900's....

Welcome RBB. Where you At? I'm in Warren.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

rockinbadboy said:


> I am in Love with my JCM 900 4500 HI GAIN Dual Reverb w/EL34's. She NEVER lets me down. Just Awesome tone! Not stock though, and more mods to come. Fat, endless sustain. I don't know why so many players dog this amp! IT freakin' ROCKS!!! Happy Birthday JCM 900!!!



Mine is modded as well ...........OT has been changed to get rid of the fuzzy sound.........the OT tightens the amp up big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi rt


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MIKE---I found another possible SE for sale. I have found a number of Savages too.


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> Fuck off and fuck -.-
> My amp is dead again.
> This time it sounds pretty bad. When I turn it on it starts making a static, almost like fuzz on an old TV when it had no signal. I thought it was my guitars bad grounding, but it happened even with it unplugged.
> Pretty sure it's coming after the preamp.
> FUCK.
> FUCK.
> FUCK.
> 
> Fuckkk, just found a 2100SL-X halfstack (Ampeg 4x12 with V30s) for $1400 delivered, if only I had the money, I could replace this fucking annoying piece of shit.
> 
> 
> hmm, so I left my amp on for a minute, and it stopped. I've heard of this happening before, what is usually the cause?
> Btw, it happens both channels, with the volume off or on.



If it's after the volume, it's in the power amp (well, after the MV, the PI is still in there, etc). This is actually a good thing because it knocks off a LOT of possibilities for things that have gone wrong. You're smart enough to know to make sure the tubes are good, so I'll go to step two and have to make sure all your tube sockets are clean and tight. If needed, drain the caps and tension the sockets back up. Spray contact cleaner in all of them for good measure.



tonefreak said:


> those of us who hang out in here who know enough about amps to answer (AKA MM54) questions like Jesstaa have do answer.
> 
> except that MM's on vacation or something.
> 
> 
> i don't know enough. so i keep my nose out of it. lol



 Hardly a vacation, but I was out of town.



tonefreak said:


> FUCKIN DAMN!
> 
> 
> how can you break something 2 times in 1 day, in 3 hours no less, and have it be 2 different issues.



I have a Traxxas T-Maxx 3.3 (Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com) that I used to race/mess around with a lot up at the old strip mine by my dad's (It's been out of commission for a while since I'm always so fucking busy). There were days that I'd snap the driveshaft, replace it, blow a piston in the suspension, replace it, shear the horn off a servo, fix it with a zip tie, and tear tires off the rims and re-superglue them. It makes for an eventful day, but hey, going 40 mph off a jump and landing not so level is tough on the moving bits 

(Parts for that thing are expensive as fuck too)



TwinACStacks said:


> I'll have you know my hearing aids are all tube.
> 
> Cheesepuff Jr.
> 
> TWIN



Keeps your head warm in this weather.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> If it's after the volume, it's in the power amp (well, after the MV, the PI is still in there, etc). This is actually a good thing because it knocks off a LOT of possibilities for things that have gone wrong. You're smart enough to know to make sure the tubes are good, so I'll go to step two and have to make sure all your tube sockets are clean and tight. If needed, drain the caps and tension the sockets back up. Spray contact cleaner in all of them for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a vacation, but I was out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Traxxas T-Maxx 3.3 (Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com) that I used to race/mess around with a lot up at the old strip mine by my dad's (It's been out of commission for a while since I'm always so fucking busy). There were days that I'd snap the driveshaft, replace it, blow a piston in the suspension, replace it, shear the horn off a servo, fix it with a zip tie, and tear tires off the rims and re-superglue them. It makes for an eventful day, but hey, going 40 mph off a jump and landing not so level is tough on the moving bits
> 
> (Parts for that thing are expensive as fuck too)
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps your head warm in this weather.





LOL try running a 2 stroke sled out of oil, heat freezing the engine, towing it back, fixing it, going out again, and making it 2 miles and having your rear suspension collapse while doing 70mph down a river.


----------



## MM54

Ouch


----------



## tonefreak

yeah.


and then be broke on top of it.
lol

needless to say, unless i can get parts TOMOROW, and get it all back together, my season is over.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi rt



Hey LH.


----------



## Steve0525

MM54 said:


> I have a Traxxas T-Maxx 3.3 (Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com) that I used to race/mess around with a lot up at the old strip mine by my dad's (It's been out of commission for a while since I'm always so fucking busy). There were days that I'd snap the driveshaft, replace it, blow a piston in the suspension, replace it, shear the horn off a servo, fix it with a zip tie, and tear tires off the rims and re-superglue them. It makes for an eventful day, but hey, going 40 mph off a jump and landing not so level is tough on the moving bits
> 
> (Parts for that thing are expensive as fuck too)
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps your head warm in this weather.



I used to have a tmaxx as well. Major pain in the butt, money pit


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> MIKE---I found another possible SE for sale. I have found a number of Savages too.



Sick!! Gonna play it?


----------



## tonefreak

radio controlled cars are fun, but like you said, they're a money pit. i much prefer rc boats. i've had a few cheap electric ones, and i've got a big 54 inch hull, along with a 25cc weed eater motor. someday when i have the money, i need to buy a 2 channel radio and accessories, and some other miscilanious parts. should be sweet if i ever get around to it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Sick!! Gonna play it?



No. Its out of state. And the guys is sticking to his price so no sale.


----------



## MM54

Steve0525 said:


> I used to have a tmaxx as well. Major pain in the butt, money pit



Mine was a money pit at first, but I got smart and got a lot of aftermarket parts for it to replace the cheap stock parts. All the suspension and A-arms are now T6 aluminum, metal skid plates, etc. A couple years ago I bent the frame into the flywheel of the motor, never ran the same after that. I got a new motor but it still needs broken in and I have no time.



tonefreak said:


> radio controlled cars are fun, but like you said, they're a money pit. i much prefer rc boats. i've had a few cheap electric ones, and i've got a big 54 inch hull, along with a 25cc weed eater motor. someday when i have the money, i need to buy a 2 channel radio and accessories, and some other miscilanious parts. should be sweet if i ever get around to it.



If I had a pond or something I'd do the RC boats too, but I'd put little BB guns on it like this: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU-AsnnbksQ&mode=related&search=]YouTube - Apocalypse Pond[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Mine was a money pit at first, but I got smart and got a lot of aftermarket parts for it to replace the cheap stock parts. All the suspension and A-arms are now T6 aluminum, metal skid plates, etc. A couple years ago I bent the frame into the flywheel of the motor, never ran the same after that. I got a new motor but it still needs broken in and I have no time.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a pond or something I'd do the RC boats too, but I'd put little BB guns on it like this:
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Pond




that's awesome!

lol

my boat should go about 40 mph if i tune it right...


----------



## Jesstaa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhRvjAv-H6k]YouTube - Burzum - Stemmen Fra Taarnet[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> YouTube - Burzum - Stemmen Fra Taarnet



That sounds scary.:Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> That sounds scary.:Ohno::Ohno:




If you look up "scary" in a Norse dictionary, it reads "Burzum".
If there is one "band" (not really a band...) that can make people shiver, this is it.
Best choice when it is 40 degrees (Celcius...) outside.


----------



## mike mike

good morning guys. i am back from vacation


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> good morning guys. i am back from vacation



Good afternoon Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good afternoon Bro.



lol i jsut woke up at 11:30 
oh man, saturday night i satyed overnight at my sisters university on saturday and went to two intense college parties!! made so many new friends, danced with hella girls, drank for the first time(had just the right amount) and lots of other things i wound mention on here


----------



## autumnleaves

I hope this is the right place for this question. Been gigging a 2500 (SL-X) for a couple of years and starting feel the tone is too limited. Are there any mods out there that can bring it more into Plexi territory, or even push the cleans toward a fatter bluesier Fender sound?

I came across the 1994 conversion guide which shows a chart for conversion to EL-34 and another for "5881 upgrade". Is the upgraded intended to expand the tonal palette of the amp or does it have some other function?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Codyjohns

autumnleaves said:


> I hope this is the right place for this question. Been gigging a 2500 (SL-X) for a couple of years and starting feel the tone is too limited. Are there any mods out there that can bring it more into Plexi territory, or even push the cleans toward a fatter bluesier Fender sound?
> 
> I came across the 1994 conversion guide which shows a chart for conversion to EL-34 and another for "5881 upgrade". Is the upgraded intended to expand the tonal palette of the amp or does it have some other function?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.



You can upgrade the OT but no matter what you do it's not going to sound like a 70's plexi.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> That sounds scary.:Ohno::Ohno:



Thats the happiest song I know by them


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Thats the happiest song I know by them



:cool2::cool2:


----------



## tonefreak

hey Jesstaa, 

i just had a cranking session... Jackson dinky DK2M

and my DSL




OH YEAH. 

that guitar in the 3 months i've owned it, has easily become my go to, favorite guitar.


and whoever said bolt on necks don't have good sustain needs to play this guitar. through a marshall. on 6 or more. bolt on neck, and a LFR, and the correct amount of gain, in today's case, crunch channel boosted, and i had sustain for days.


----------



## autumnleaves

Thanks Michael, is the OT switch a cost-effective solution. Or is the gain in tone not worth the bother? Any other avenues that can be pursued?


----------



## tonefreak

buy a plexi.
or a dsl.


----------



## autumnleaves

Probably beyond my budget. Would a Gov'nor be a more economical solution?
Thanks,


----------



## autumnleaves

Here's a mod I just stumbled across. I wonder if anyone can tell whether it is worth looking into and what the net effect would be.
Thanks,
<http://www.amparchives.com/Amp%20Archives/Marshall/Schematics%20&%20Layouts/JCM%20900%20SL-X%20Mod%20-%20Darrell%20V/mods%20done.gif>


----------



## mike mike

It could be effective bro, but honestly an SL-X is probably the wrong amp for that  the fourth preamp tube takes it completely out of being able nail a plexi tone. but it is a kick ass death metal amp. I suggest a mkiii because that is an insanely versitile amp


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

my quest for a Engl SE continues. I am starting to get really pissed about this. I just cant see spending $4000 for a amp. Either no one bought this amp or everyone is hanging on to them.


----------



## mike mike

Greetings Richard.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Greetings Richard.



hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

I miss my vacation. But I came home for about 300 dollars worth of nos tubes-as a gift. Including two mullards, a GE, sylvania, and a golden dragon. These are all sought after. Any combos you suggest I try


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I miss my vacation. But I came home for about 300 dollars worth of nos tubes-as a gift. Including two mullards, a GE, sylvania, and a golden dragon. These are all sought after. Any combos you suggest I try



Try them in my amp


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Try them in my amp


----------



## Steve0525

hahaha hey mike, rich, freak!


----------



## Steve0525

...and RT!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi steve


----------



## tonefreak

hi steve


----------



## Steve0525

LFH, I wanna see some pics of you pauls!


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> LFH, I wanna see some pics of you pauls!



+1!! all of them in one shot!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> LFH, I wanna see some pics of you pauls!



HOLY FUCK! That will be alot of work. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> HOLY FUCK! That will be alot of work. Let me see what I can do.



you dont have any on hand?

here's one of me back in the day with a UGLY plaintop classic amber. It was the only one I could afford, that thing was a player, just like all ugly guitars lol


----------



## Codyjohns

autumnleaves said:


> Thanks Michael, is the OT switch a cost-effective solution. Or is the gain in tone not worth the bother? Any other avenues that can be pursued?



Changing the OT would give you the tight punchy sound the Plexi's have...........I would try a Boss SD-1 in front of your amp........great sounding pedal........they can really tighten up any amp head.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> you dont have any on hand?
> 
> here's one of me back in the day with a UGLY plaintop classic amber. It was the only one I could afford, that thing was a player, just like all ugly guitars lol



I did at one time but I deleted the pic cause some of the guitars in the pic I no longer had. I have most of my individual pics in my album.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> ...and RT!



Hey Steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH......is all good????


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH......is all good????



Im alive. Im just a moody fucker right now. This SE thing is really pissing me off. 

How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im alive. Im just a moody fucker right now. This SE thing is really pissing me off.
> 
> How about you?



You need a Super Lead.............I'm just fighting a bad cold but not winning.


----------



## mike mike

you will make it through it Richard. how much did that one guy want for it? did it come with a footswitch?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> you will make it through it Richard. how much did that one guy want for it? did it come with a footswitch?



This was the deal. He wanted $3000 + shipping/insurance. Not to bad. Then he wanted me to use PayPal. Which was my plan. But....................he wanted me to gift the money so there wouldnt be the 3% fee. I told him I would cover the 3% ($30) so I would have the buyer protection. Thats when he decided to be a dick and not sell it.
I dont know about the foot switch. We didnt get that far.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You need a Super Lead.............I'm just fighting a bad cold but not winning.



Take care of yourself bro


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the deal. He wanted $3000 + shipping/insurance. Not to bad. Then he wanted me to use PayPal. Which was my plan. But....................he wanted me to gift the money so there wouldnt be the 3% fee. I told him I would cover the 3% ($30) so I would have the buyer protection. Thats when he decided to be a dick and not sell it.
> I dont know about the foot switch. We didnt get that far.



what happens without buyer protection? What a dick! you were so close!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> what happens without buyer protection? What a dick! you were so close!!



If I gift the money and the amp is bad I have no recourse. Im out the cash and amp repair. He gets his money and never has to worry about it again. I found that very shady.


----------



## mike mike

that is shady. where is RT? 

My Mkiii sounds godly again, because of Nos Mullards in V1 and V2, and a Nos GE in V3


----------



## MM54

Gotta love NOS


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Gotta love NOS



yeah, it made everything so smooth, like kieth stone


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> yeah, it made everything so smooth, like kieth stone



hahaha, if you think its really worth it im gonna get some


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> hi guys



Hey man whats up


----------



## tonefreak

not much. you?


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## Jesstaa

Now I have Killing is my business (Megadeth) on a transparent red vinyl.
And I'm sure most of you don't.
Therefore, suck it fool.

I never realised how much depth this album had, but on vinyl, it's so full, making my seat move a little only on like 12 o'clock on my stereo.


----------



## Roadburn

autumnleaves said:


> I hope this is the right place for this question. Been gigging a 2500 (SL-X) for a couple of years and starting feel the tone is too limited. Are there any mods out there that can bring it more into Plexi territory, or even push the cleans toward a fatter bluesier Fender sound?
> 
> I came across the 1994 conversion guide which shows a chart for conversion to EL-34 and another for "5881 upgrade". Is the upgraded intended to expand the tonal palette of the amp or does it have some other function?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.




You don't happen to live in or close to the Netherlands?
I would love to swap my 100W MkIII for that 50W SL-X....


----------



## mike mike

Well guys I have been asked by a band to Play a lead for one of their unreleased songs. They are based out of Dallas, Texas, have an enormous following on myspace, and are major label signed. I cannot say anything about who they are or what the song is until it is released, but I am super stoked!! I will be getting paid as well as having my name put out there. I will probably donate the money though.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Well guys I have been asked by a band to Play a lead for one of their unreleased songs. They are based out of Dallas, Texas, have an enormous following on myspace, and are major label signed. I cannot say anything about who they are or what the song is until it is released, but I am super stoked!! I will be getting paid as well as having my name put out there. I will probably donate the money though.




sweet!

you should donate it to the "Mike needs an (insert amp name here) fund."


----------



## bhm1905

hi guys how are u all,goin to see black label socity tonight in newcastle upon tyne cant wait its 1430 here and gig starts about 1900


----------



## mike mike

nice!! have fun!

morning all


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

zero sleep last night


----------



## tonefreak

that sucks.


----------



## autumnleaves

Thanks Mike, I'll look into the OT change route. Any suggestions as to what to use as a replacement and where to get it?

The advice is much appreciated.


----------



## mike mike

autumnleaves said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll look into the OT change route. Any suggestions as to what to use as a replacement and where to get it?
> 
> The advice is much appreciated.



For your purpose, an SLP reissue transformer from the company that has the sticky thread would do well


----------



## Codyjohns

autumnleaves said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll look into the OT change route. Any suggestions as to what to use as a replacement and where to get it?
> 
> The advice is much appreciated.



http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...transformers-magnetic-components-sponsor.html


----------



## mike mike

autumnleaves said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll look into the OT change route. Any suggestions as to what to use as a replacement and where to get it?
> 
> The advice is much appreciated.



For your purpose, an SLP reissue transformer from the company that has the sticky thread would do well


----------



## autumnleaves

Forgive my ignorance, but are both of you (Mike and Michael) talking about the same company? If not, where is the sticky thread? Also, have you any experience with Mercury Magnetics?

Thanks


----------



## mike mike

No worries. The sticky is the very first thread in the Marshall amps section of the forum. It's called classic tone. Mecury magnetics generally are more modern sounding so I would stay away from them


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. What's up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT. What's up?



Hey Mike .....not much.


----------



## Codyjohns

Michael RT said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...transformers-magnetic-components-sponsor.html



This is my second time posting this.


----------



## mike mike

how are the knees?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how are the knees?



I had surgery on my left knee and it's doing good.


----------



## mike mike

bummer about the surgery, but i am glad you are doing well


----------



## autumnleaves

Thanks for your help. I have contacted the company to enquire about a suitable upgrade OT for a 2500 JCM900 SL-X Master Volume Head and a couple of other amps. Much appreciated.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up guys. I might have a line on a new SE


----------



## tonefreak

hey dudes. just got back from skiing. this may be my last trip for the year. hopefully get out one more time yet.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> bummer about the surgery, but i am glad you are doing well



It's all good Bro........I'm feeling OK with the nerve blocks in my neck and next they want to operate on my lower back.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Transformers aren't going to help.

Hey Guys.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Transformers aren't going to help.
> 
> Hey Guys.
> 
> TWIN



I would say ...buy a 1959 SL (like I'm going to do) and problem solved .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have reached an agreement on "the" amp!


----------



## MM54




----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

whats up RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> whats up RT



I'm just getting my daughter ready for bed.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm just getting my daughter ready for bed.



Good luck with that.


----------



## tonefreak

HELL YEAH.

finally got my Super Distortion working right. i have my strat wired SD>volume knob>output

nothing else hooked up. still just a little squeal if i stand too close with too much gain, but with my noise suppressor, and standing more then 5 feet away, it sounds GOOOD!

next time i have some money, i'm gonna buy 3 more pots, and wire each pickup so its pickup>volume>output. so i'll be able to mix whatever pickup i want in.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> HELL YEAH.
> 
> finally got my Super Distortion working right. i have my strat wired SD>volume knob>output
> 
> nothing else hooked up. still just a little squeal if i stand too close with too much gain, but with my noise suppressor, and standing more then 5 feet away, it sounds GOOOD!
> 
> next time i have some money, i'm gonna buy 3 more pots, and wire each pickup so its pickup>volume>output. so i'll be able to mix whatever pickup i want in.



It sounds like your getting some wicked tone from that setup you got.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

looks like the traffic is slowing down in the 2 threads


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> looks like the traffic is slowing down in the 2 threads



Sometimes it slows down a bit and pickups.


----------



## Roadburn

How is the sickbay/injurybay?


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> How is the sickbay/injurybay?



Is something bothering you???


----------



## Roadburn

No, absolutely not.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ok guys, what effect(s) are you hearing in this? Twin thinks delay/echo. I want to know if its the built in reverb. I dont use any of the pedals that Twin mentioned and use reverb very lil on the JVM. So, Im clueless


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMGeYIuG0_g&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ok guys, what effect(s) are you hearing in this? Twin thinks delay/echo. I want to know if its the built in reverb. I dont use any of the pedals that Twin mentioned and use reverb very lil on the JVM. So, Im clueless
> 
> 
> YouTube - Jan Cyrka - Brief Ecounter



It sounds like an delay/echo.......great sounding tone.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It sounds like an delay/echo.......great sounding tone.



Thanks. The more clips I hear of this amp the more amazed I become with it. I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

my strat, the way it's gonna stay for now






BAD ASS looking in person.


----------



## Roadburn

Nice chrome covers on the single-coils. Shiney in a good way!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> my strat, the way it's gonna stay for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS looking in person.



Looks great TF..........very bad ass.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Looks Great. But it is a Bastard from Hell.

STRATOCASTERS HAVE 3 SINGLE COIL PICKUPS.

Anything else is a crime against nature.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Looks Great. But it is a Bastard from Hell.
> 
> STRATOCASTERS HAVE 3 SINGLE COIL PICKUPS.
> 
> Anything else is a crime against nature.
> 
> TWIN



I hope Leo's not mad.


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Looks Great. But it is a Bastard from Hell.
> 
> STRATOCASTERS HAVE 3 SINGLE COIL PICKUPS.
> 
> Anything else is a crime against nature.
> 
> TWIN




actually, the 2 single coils are just for looks right now. i only have the humbucker wired in lol




morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> actually, the 2 single coils are just for looks right now. i only have the humbucker wired in lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning guys



Morning TF..........nice work on the guitar Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

thanks. i like how it turned out,


the only other thing i might do, is wire the single coils back in, but without the switch, and each with a separate volume knob. in theory, i should be able to mix in however much, or none, or all, of each pickup i want.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> thanks. i like how it turned out,
> 
> 
> the only other thing i might do, is wire the single coils back in, but without the switch, and each with a separate volume knob. in theory, i should be able to mix in however much, or none, or all, of each pickup i want.



That's a great idea........I played a bass wired like that once.......very cool.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i can't decide if i wanna wire it with 250k's for the single coils, or 500k's.

i'll probably stick with 250k's. I should be able to de solder the caps from the 2 that are in there (formerly tone knobs) and use them for volumes. If i get some time this afternoon i'm gonna try it.


----------



## Steve0525

whats up guys.


----------



## tonefreak

not much steve.

how are you on this fine saturday?


----------



## bhm1905

hi guys just changed my jackson for a epi 1996 lp custom,going to put some emg,s in this thing and rock!!long live the jcm900,s


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> not much steve.
> 
> how are you on this fine saturday?



Im good thanks just shopping for the perfect LP, I thought I had one but it sold last night, but I'm almost glad it did I wanna play at least 10 before I settle


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Im good thanks just shopping for the perfect LP, I thought I had one but it sold last night, but I'm almost glad it did I wanna play at least 10 before I settle



Just dont rush it.


----------



## tonefreak

nice, yeah take your time, really fall in love with one before you buy it!


----------



## Steve0525

I want to, but no one around me sells any good guitars lol


----------



## mike mike

I got my guitars(still have a broken left pinky) and communication devices back for the weekend. Hi people. Great to hear that you are getting the amp Richard. Atleast things seem like they are going well for all of you guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike

what happened, you get grounded?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> I want to, but no one around me sells any good guitars lol



Thats cause you live in the Nati 

GO REDS!


----------



## Steve0525

REDS4LIFE!!!

Not that I care about Real Life or anything!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

What cab do you think I should run the SE670 thru? I ruled out a Vader. I dont play drop tuning. Reviews say the V30's dont do the Engl justice.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> REDS4LIFE!!!
> 
> Not that I care about Real Life or anything!



I use to travel to Nati to watch the Reds play. That was late 70's when they had Bench, Morgan, Rose etc. Big Red machine!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey mike
> 
> what happened, you get grounded?



I got single C in calculus, and my parrots are going offthe handle. Took everything away. And hammering the fact that I am going to be destroyed in college into my head every single day.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I got single C in calculus, and my parrots are going offthe handle. Took everything away. And hammering the fact that I am going to be destroyed in college into my head every single day.



that sucks.your what a sophmore? in calculus? your parents need to go stuff it up their ass.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> I use to travel to Nati to watch the Reds play. That was late 70's when they had Bench, Morgan, Rose etc. Big Red machine!



Yeah my grandma, whom I never got to know very well, owned a bar in town, I've got some pretty killer BRM Memorabilia out of there


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I got single C in calculus, and my parrots are going offthe handle. Took everything away. And hammering the fact that I am going to be destroyed in college into my head every single day.



Most parent mean well but come off wrong in the way they handle/approach things. And I as a parent have made many mistakes. But I never duplicate them.
I have no doubt college will be a challenge. Thats what it should do. I sense much maturity in you, TF and MM. I have no doubt you will do fine. College may knock you down every now and again but I know you will overcome. But all that matters is that you believe that. Let your parents say what they will. Just prove them wrong.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah my grandma, whom I never got to know very well, owned a bar in town, I've got some pretty killer BRM Memorabilia out of there



It was fun to watch them play.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> I got single C in calculus, and my parrots are going offthe handle. Took everything away. And hammering the fact that I am going to be destroyed in college into my head every single day.



What's up mike, not trying to sound weird or anyhting, but last night I had a dream that I came and visited you in Cali, we drove some killer go-kart thing you had, and you told me you had to go to some birthday party at an arcade, so I went with you, then we jammed with some of your friends, I sold you the SLX and I woke up.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hey mike
> 
> what happened, you get grounded?



I got single C in calculus, and my parrots are going offthe handle. Took everything away. And hammering the fact that I am going to be destroyed in college into my head every single day.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> What's up mike, not trying to sound weird or anyhting, but last night I had a dream that I came and visited you in Cali, we drove some killer go-kart thing you had, and you told me you had to go to some birthday party at an arcade, so I went with you, then we jammed with some of your friends, I sold you the SLX and I woke up.



That sounds like an awesome dream. That would have been hella fun!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey dreamers what's new??


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> What's up mike, not trying to sound weird or anyhting, but last night I had a dream that I came and visited you in Cali, we drove some killer go-kart thing you had, and you told me you had to go to some birthday party at an arcade, so I went with you, then we jammed with some of your friends, I sold you the SLX and I woke up.




 THAT IS WEIRD.














































No One would sell a 900 to a FRIEND.


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> THAT IS WEIRD.
> 
> No One would sell a 900 to a FRIEND.
> 
> 
> TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Lolz. Hi RT. I just tried to find a bias probe at fry's with no luck. You?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Lolz. Hi RT. I just tried to find a bias probe at fry's with no luck. You?



I'm just fucking around the house today ...not doing much.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm just fucking around the house today ...not doing much.



Sounds fun. We are out getting my sister a car. She lives Jin southern California, we live in northern California so she isn't here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not to brag but guess who will be buying that SE this week?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

longfxukxnhair said:


> What cab do you think I should run the SE670 thru? I ruled out a Vader. I dont play drop tuning. Reviews say the V30's dont do the Engl justice.



bump


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> bump



Hey Richard. V30's wouldn't be bad, but green backs are offered in some ENGL cabs and I agree that they work nicely. You have that Mesa cab, I suggest try it with that to see if you like the v30 sound. I woul also recommend G12K-100's though that is my preference. ENGL cabs are front loaded and very high quality. You may want to look into that because it could give you a different sound. You have a lot of cabs. Try it with each. When does it get delivered? I am pretty excited for you and I demand pictures immediately!  I would very much suggest trying a front loaded cab because that's what it was designed for and it will sound amazing with it. Diezel cabs are amazing.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not to brag but guess who will be buying that SE this week?



You, you bastard!!  I am seriously very happy for you. This will be quite an amp. To your question earlier, It has built in spring reverb. Damn you are gonna be happy!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Richard. V30's wouldn't be bad, but green backs are offered in some ENGL cabs and I agree that they work nicely. You have that Mesa cab, I suggest try it with that to see if you like the v30 sound. I woul also recommend G12K-100's though that is my preference. ENGL cabs are front loaded and very high quality. You may want to look into that because it could give you a different sound. You have a lot of cabs. Try it with each. When does it get delivered? I am pretty excited for you and I demand pictures immediately!



Thanks Mike. I just got my inheritance in the mail 15 minutes ago. I cant get to the bank (due to 3 day weekend) until Tuesday. They may put a 3 day hold on the check so Im guessing I wont be able to actually buy it until Thursday. So there is still a wait but not much of one now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> You, you bastard!!  I am seriously very happy for you. This will be quite an amp. To your question earlier, It has built in spring reverb. Damn you are gonna be happy!



I am excited about this new amp! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And fuck the Engl forum. Im staying right here!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am excited about this new amp! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And fuck the Engl forum. Im staying right here!



Congrats Bro.........I'm very happy for you.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am excited about this new amp! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And fuck the Engl forum. Im staying right here!



I agree. Screw the ENGL forum if there even is one. Oh man, I can just see those lights!!




and that tone!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Congrats Bro.........I'm very happy for you.



Thx RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I agree. Screw the ENGL forum if there even is one. Oh man, I can just see those lights!!
> 
> 
> 
> and that tone!!!



There is an unofficial Engl forum. And it sucks. I have had a ad up there for a week looking for a SE and only 16 people have viewed it. Very low traffic there.


----------



## Codyjohns

I have to wait till May .........I hope this is still for sale......if I had the money I would go after this. 

Marshall 1971 Orange Stack - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I have to wait till May .........I hope this is still for sale......if I had the money I would go after this.
> 
> Marshall 1971 Orange Stack - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.



WOW! Would you look at that beautiful cab! 8x10


----------



## tonefreak

SWEEET LH! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> WOW! Would you look at that beautiful cab! 8x10



The cab and the headif I had the money I would be at his door.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I have to wait till May .........I hope this is still for sale......if I had the money I would go after this.
> 
> Marshall 1971 Orange Stack - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.



woah. that's awesome!


but wouldn't hauling that be a pain? especially with your back?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The cab and the headif I had the money I would be at his door.



$4800 is a lot of scratch


----------



## mike mike

Beautiful RT. Hope all goes well. I am trying to make due with what I have for now. The nos preamp tubes(mullard, mullard, GE) made it sound absolutely amazing for rock and 6 string metal, but I haven't had a chance to crank it with the 7 and my pinky is still not fully working yet. I had a dream last night that my parents took me to get a 20 watt el84 version of a peavy 3120. That wasn't a dream, it was a nightmare :Ohno:


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> $4800 is a lot of scratch



I would offer 3500........it is very rare......low numbers.

The Engl SE is a great choice.........wicked sounding amps.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Beautiful RT. Hope all goes well. I am trying to make due with what I have for now. The nos preamp tubes(mullard, mullard, GE) made it sound absolutely amazing for rock and 6 string metal, but I haven't had a chance to crank it with the 7 and my pinky is still not fully working yet. I had a dream last night that my parents took me to get a 20 watt el84 version of a peavy 3120. That wasn't a dream, it was a nightmare :Ohno:





that would be a nightmare! lol


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> $4800 is a lot of scratch



Just imagine being 17 with guitar Nazi parents and trying to pickup a $3000 head lol. And shut up Richard!! In the past two or three months you have picked up a dual rectifier half stack, a JVM 410h, and now this lol. I'm pretty sure that is more that $4800 it's all good we have a sickness


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> woah. that's awesome!
> 
> 
> but wouldn't hauling that be a pain? especially with your back?



That's the first thing I thought of as well LOL.......if I bought it ..the amp and cab would not leave the house.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Beautiful RT. Hope all goes well. I am trying to make due with what I have for now. The nos preamp tubes(mullard, mullard, GE) made it sound absolutely amazing for rock and 6 string metal, but I haven't had a chance to crank it with the 7 and my pinky is still not fully working yet. I had a dream last night that my parents took me to get a 20 watt el84 version of a peavy 3120. That wasn't a dream, it was a nightmare :Ohno:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Just imagine being 17 with guitar Nazi parents and trying to pickup a $3000 head lol. And shut up Richard!! In the past two or three months you have picked up a dual rectifier half stack, a JVM 410h, and now this lol. I'm pretty sure that is more that $4800 it's all good we have a sickness



 Point made. But I can spend $4800 on a few items and be ok with it. To spend $4800 on one item (outside of a car or house) for me is hard. Spending $3500 on the Engl scares me. 
GAS is a bitch! I am the Charlie Sheen of Gear


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would offer 3500........it is very rare......low numbers.
> 
> The Engl SE is a great choice.........wicked sounding amps.



That clip I posted yesterday of the Engl just pushed me over the top. Beautiful tone!


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys



Hey Matt.


----------



## MM54

Hey Michael, what's new?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi MM


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey Michael, what's new?



I'm writing some new music right now........have a band practice tomorrow ........just getting ready for it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm writing some new music right now........have a band practice tomorrow ........just getting ready for it.



very kool.

How is your lil girl? She seems very sweet.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> very kool.
> 
> How is your lil girl? She seems very sweet.



We just watched a movie together and she fell asleep .......when I'm on the computer she asks me all the time (are you talking to Richard)....she is so cute.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> We just watched a movie together and she fell asleep .......when I'm on the computer she asks me all the time (are you talking to Richard)....she is so cute.



I bet she is. She really touched my heart that night. I would love to see a pic of her.


----------



## mike mike

Richard: ENGL Greenback
don't worry they aren't ugly like the picture. they actually look really really cool.

this should be your rig exactly!!


----------



## Steve0525

Looked for an LP today, nothin. Whats up guys

BTW Rich, I would go for an Orange cab


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Richard: ENGL Greenback
> don't worry they aren't ugly like the picture. they actually look really really cool.
> 
> this should be your rig exactly!!



Fucking beautiful! I have considered this cab. As you mentioned, I have a few cabs here I can try. A 1960, Mesa and I have a Hiwatt with Greenbacks. I will run the amp thru each cab and go from there.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Looked for an LP today, nothin. Whats up guys
> 
> BTW Rich, I would go for an Orange cab



Hi Steve. You cant rush it. Find one that speaks to you.

I hate Orange products.


----------



## mike mike

Why do you hate orange? Orange cabs are good but I am in to front loaded stuff now lol. My cab is the absolute best rear loaded cab I have ever played though


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Why do you hate orange? Orange cabs are good but I am in to front loaded stuff now lol. My cab is the absolute best rear loaded cab I have ever played though



I havent heard anything from them that I like and that fucking color...........

Is there a difference between front and rear loaded?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I havent heard anything from them that I like and that fucking color...........
> 
> Is there a difference between front and rear loaded?



Yeah. There is more tightness, clarity, punchiness, etc from a front loaded cab. Its all in preference though. Both designs are different. Rear loaded is still much more common. Diezel was te first company to make a front loaded cab and I love their cabs


----------



## mike mike

Plus the Diezel cabs have internal baffles spreading each speaker. I just learned that. Strange. But it works


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> I havent heard anything from them that I like and that fucking color...........
> 
> Is there a difference between front and rear loaded?



Yes, front-loaded is a lot gayer to change speakers


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Yes, front-loaded is a lot gayer to change speakers



Nab. With rear loaded you have to take the back off and the front baffle. But with front loaded you have to do the wiring through the speaker holes unless you take te front baffle off, so both have advantages and disadvantages. But if you start with the right speaker you don't need to change.


----------



## Jasper.

Pickup up a Dual 505-2 pickup today. Last week i bought some vinyl records at a flea-market. Now listening to The Last Command - Wasp, I love vinyl


----------



## Jesstaa

Jasper. said:


> Pickup up a Dual 505-2 pickup today. Last week i bought some vinyl records at a flea-market. Now listening to The Last Command - Wasp, I love vinyl



Vinyl is the only way to listen to music.
I have a whole bunch of CD's ripped onto my computer, but I love vinyls. 
Bought a nice transparent red Megadeth - Killing is my business vinyl the other week. 
Really need a new turntable/stereo though, it sounds like my turntable is running a bit slow, and my amplifier only has the left side working.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I havent heard anything from them that I like and that fucking color...........
> 
> Is there a difference between front and rear loaded?



You should be asking Mann this question. BTW: where the hell IS my Watch?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> You should be asking Mann this question. BTW: where the hell IS my Watch?
> 
> TWIN



Judging by your statement you went with the rear loading


----------



## Jasper.

Jesstaa said:


> Vinyl is the only way to listen to music.
> I have a whole bunch of CD's ripped onto my computer, but I love vinyls.
> Bought a nice transparent red Megadeth - Killing is my business vinyl the other week.
> Really need a new turntable/stereo though, it sounds like my turntable is running a bit slow, and my amplifier only has the left side working.



Nice, I like the picturediscs too, but they are expensive. 
I think my dad doesn't like it very much. He says its old crackling garbage  I think he like cd's more


----------



## tonefreak

hey dudes!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I wish I had held on to my lp's from the 70's and 80's. I do have about 5 rare lp's now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## tonefreak

i wish i had LP's from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Jesstaa

I got a Led Zepp II LP from 1970, so scratched, but it's really something to listen to. Sound that has never been touched by a computer, really trips me out to think about when I'm baked.
But I really need to get some more, and I need to complete my Maiden collection.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I bet she is. She really touched my heart that night. I would love to see a pic of her.



Here's a pix from a few years ago.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jasper.

Jesstaa said:


> I got a Led Zepp II LP from 1970, so scratched, but it's really something to listen to. Sound that has never been touched by a computer, really trips me out to think about when I'm baked.
> But I really need to get some more, and I need to complete my Maiden collection.



I want an Iron Maiden collection 
And I have never heard, but i think Judas Priest LP's sound great.


----------



## Codyjohns

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Shes a doll RT. Thanks for posting. Please tell her I said "hi".


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys. I think today is the day that Richard posts a picture of all of his les pauls.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Shes a doll RT. Thanks for posting. Please tell her I said "hi".



I told her you said hi.........she said hi right back at you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I told her you said hi.........she said hi right back at you.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi guys. I think today is the day that Richard posts a picture of all of his les pauls.



Morning Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi guys. I think today is the day that Richard posts a picture of all of his les pauls.




Is that so?

Hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT and Richard. How is the writing goin RT?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Most of my LP's are in my album. Thats not good enough? 

I might do it tomorrow when the family is at work.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT and Richard. How is the writing goin RT?



It's going very good.........I have about 6 song finished that we need to work on as a band.......I'm just getting ready to leave for band practice now.........I will talk to you guys when I get back later on and let you know how it goes....... hopefully we can do a rough recording today of the new music.


----------



## mike mike

good luck RT. hold up Richard i'm looking


----------



## mike mike

there are barely any pictures in there!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> there are barely any pictures in there!!



I will pull out all my Gibsons tomorrow. This will exclude 3 guitars. My Jackson, BC Rich and Ovation. And my Snake Pit lives in a vault in my sisters house.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mike-- What do you think of a Avatar loaded with Greenbacks for the Engl?


----------



## tonefreak

sounds like Richard needs to go visit his sister. i want pictures of that snakepit lp...


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Mike-- What do you think of a Avatar loaded with Greenbacks for the Engl?



i think you should get a front loaded cab and try that out first


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i think you should get a front loaded cab and try that out first



A list of those who make front loaded cabs?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> A list of those who make front loaded cabs?



ENGL Greenback cab, Diezel $x12 FL, you would have to find a distributor for that, there are some others, but those pop to mind. some carvins are front loaded, but diezel are by far the best.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Well it is obvious from these pics that your daughter gets all her good looks from you (because your wife still has hers)


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> i wish i had LP's from the 70's and 80's.



All of my albums are from the late 60's through mid 70's, parents are the original owners. :cool2:



Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> All of my albums are from the late 60's through mid 70's, parents are the original owners. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys




actually i wish i had a turntable to start with... lol

i gotta talk to my grandma. she's got an older (late 80's probably) stereo system, with a turntable and a tape deck, i assume it's got an amp, and idk what else, i don't know anything about old stereos like that, but i gotta see if i can get her to let me have it.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> All of my albums are from the late 60's through mid 70's, parents are the original owners. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys



same here except we have even older ones. there has to be at least 100. not a whole lot a i care for though. there are some zeppelins, a few beatles(including magical mystery tour with original booklet and the white album) and a few otehr cool ones, then other music


----------



## Ydna

My friend's parents had every Led Zeppelin album signed by all 4 members. They gave them to some family members. Except the one with Stairway to Heaven on it, they still have it.


----------



## mike mike

I don't feel comfortable playing guitar at home anymore. every time someone comes in or is even in the house, i just feel really weird, and usually put the guitar away. is that strange?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> actually i wish i had a turntable to start with... lol
> 
> i gotta talk to my grandma. she's got an older (late 80's probably) stereo system, with a turntable and a tape deck, i assume it's got an amp, and idk what else, i don't know anything about old stereos like that, but i gotta see if i can get her to let me have it.



I got an old 80's TEAC system, not the greatest but damn it's better than digital.
I need to talk to my great grandma, she has some old 70's hifi system complete with vintage style speaker cabs, looks awesome, can only imagine it sounds great (If it still works, I don't think it's been used in at least 10 years)


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I don't feel comfortable playing guitar at home anymore. every time someone comes in or is even in the house, i just feel really weird, and usually put the guitar away. is that strange?



might be.


----------



## tonefreak

my grandma's is kinda like this, except that she has a rack for all the units that is as tall as the speaker cabs






minus the big reel to reel tape player


----------



## MM54




----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> my grandma's is kinda like this, except that she has a rack for all the units that is as tall as the speaker cabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus the big reel to reel tape player



Thats nice. Id love a bigass rack setup. 

And speaking of reel to reels, my Tafe has an old reel to reel settup sitting in the recording room with the amps and a massive desk, gotta see if they wanna get rid of it


----------



## tonefreak

that picture is not complete MM


where's the ML100?


----------



## MM54

It's the head on top! You can only see the corner though 

One of these days I'm going to do a nice photo shoot of it since it's finally totally finished (finally got the logo, and a back panel put on, etc)


----------



## tonefreak

oh lol
i didn't see it.


i just saw the 900


----------



## MM54

It blends in nicely with the shadows from which it came





That thing is a tone monster, I wish I could play worth shit to make some good recordings


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> It blends in nicely with the shadows from which it came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is a tone monster, I wish I could play worth shit to make some good recordings



i can't play worth a shit and i make videos


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i can't play worth a shit and i make videos



Same goes for me.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Same goes for me.



Oh shut up


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Same goes for me.



YOU HUSH! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Oh shut up





tonefreak said:


> YOU HUSH! lol



Sorry ........Love you guys.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL. 

you should share some of your skill instead of hoarding it all to yourself. me and MM could use some.


----------



## mike mike

i love how everyone just agrees with me. thanks guys!!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> LOL.
> 
> you should share some of your skill instead of hoarding it all to yourself. me and MM could use some.



I would help you guys anytime .......just let me know.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i love how everyone just agrees with me. thanks guys!!



At lest your not in shit.


----------



## tonefreak

as soon as you figure out how to put skill in an a box and mail it to me, let me know.

LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> as soon as you figure out how to put skill in an a box and mail it to me, let me know.
> 
> LOL



Well you have a Marshall so your going in the right direction.


----------



## tonefreak

this is true. lol


----------



## tonefreak

BUT gear does not = Skill


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i love how everyone just agrees with me. thanks guys!!



I didnt agree with you. But I didnt see the post til now.................


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Same goes for me.



Smart ass


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> BUT gear does not = Skill



Yes........because you stay away from the Line 6 shit and play Marshall= skill as a smart guitarist.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Smart ass


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yes........because you stay away from the Line 6 shit and play Marshall= skill as a smart guitarist.



But he wants to put pink strings on his geetar. So I think his ability has lost traction


----------



## tonefreak

oh yeah! i bought pink strings the other day.

i havn't decided which guitar to put them on though. they would look sweet on my Jackson i think.


----------



## mike mike

lolz. here is a video of me playing with a broken left pinky(mac webcams reverse, so no i am not a lefty) it's got it's share of mistakes
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPGx112z6CE]YouTube - Technical Death Metal Solo[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> oh yeah! i bought pink strings the other day.
> 
> i havn't decided which guitar to put them on though. they would look sweet on my Jackson i think.



The colored strings look cool..........I want to try them someday.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> The colored strings look cool..........I want to try them someday.




yeah, i really wanted red ones, but they didn't have any. neon pink, yellow, green and orange.

i'm gonna get a set of the green ones too, they would look cool too at some point.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> lolz. here is a video of me playing with a broken left pinky(mac webcams reverse, so no i am not a lefty) it's got it's share of mistakes
> YouTube - Technical Death Metal Solo



Hey you should be in shit like me for making your comment.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Hey you should be in shit like me for making your comment.




yeah

SHUT UP MIKE.

i don't have a broken pinky, and i can't play like that!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i really wanted red ones, but they didn't have any. neon pink, yellow, green and orange.
> 
> i'm gonna get a set of the green ones too, they would look cool too at some point.



Green would look cool on a guitar.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The colored strings look cool..........I want to try them someday.



I mainly use the DR's red and black strings


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey you should be in shit like me for making your comment.



Yeah your right  I actually kinda wanted feedback on that one from you guys but yeah I shouldn't have done that. I am no where near good enough to flaunt my stuff


----------



## tonefreak

dr makes red strings? 

ooh wait. i think the strings i bought are DR strings.


now i'll have to go on the hunt for red ones.
i think my jackson would look WICKED with red strings. 


i just can't see colored strings on my strat or les paul though...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> dr makes red strings?
> 
> ooh wait. i think the strings i bought are DR strings.
> 
> 
> now i'll have to go on the hunt for red ones.
> i think my jackson would look WICKED with red strings.
> 
> 
> i just can't see colored strings on my strat or les paul though...



Yep. I have them on my Voodoo i think.


----------



## tonefreak

blue ones would look cool on my strat.


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> lolz. here is a video of me playing with a broken left pinky(mac webcams reverse, so no i am not a lefty) it's got it's share of mistakes
> YouTube - Technical Death Metal Solo



You know what, screw you too


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> You know what, screw you too



i'm with Matt


Michael and Mike, you 2 are not allowed to ever complain about being bad at guitar.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lolz. here is a video of me playing with a broken left pinky(mac webcams reverse, so no i am not a lefty) it's got it's share of mistakes
> YouTube - Technical Death Metal Solo



fucker


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm with Matt
> 
> 
> Michael and Mike, you 2 are not allowed to ever complain about being bad at guitar.





longfxukxnhair said:


> fucker



I'm just saying Mike should get shit to because his playing is great even with a fucked up finger.


----------



## MM54

Now, tell us the magical secret spell that lets you be so good


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Now, tell us the magical secret spell that lets you be so good



Matt I have tried to tell people on this forum some secrets before in the past and they don't get what I'm saying or refuse to believe what I'm saying.


----------



## mike mike

Lolz guy sorry/thanks. 

Richard, how do you like those colored strings? I hear coated strings like that mess with your tone but maybe not. I use DR DDT strings 10-60 on the explorer. Dr has the best tone to me.


----------



## MM54

I've heard you play RT, I'll believe most anything reasonable


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Lolz guy sorry/thanks.
> 
> Richard, how do you like those colored strings? I hear coated strings like that mess with your tone but maybe not. I use DR DDT strings 10-60 on the explorer. Dr has the best tone to me.



I dont think they fuck with your tone. I like them. They didnt have them in 9's when I switched over so I went XL's


----------



## longfxukxnhair

If anyone is interested I put my 6100LM up for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## MM54

??!


----------



## mike mike

How much Richard?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> How much Richard?



Im taking offers.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> If anyone is interested I put my 6100LM up for sale in the classifieds.



I wish it was May........ because I would buy it .......fucking great amp head.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I wish it was May........ because I would buy it .......fucking great amp head.



I know money is tight. This was a choice I didnt make lightly. With the Engl coming I just dont see me using it much. I dont use it much now. I hate to let her go. Truth be told, I dont see anyone buying her right now. Im sure I will get low ball offers. Those I will ignore. Im not hurting for cash. Just trying to find a good home for her.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know money is tight. This was a choice I didnt make lightly. With the Engl coming I just dont see me using it much. I dont use it much now. I hate to let her go. Truth be told, I dont see anyone buying her right now. Im sure I will get low ball offers. Those I will ignore. Im not hurting for cash. Just trying to find a good home for her.



If it's still for sale in a few months I will buy it from you.


----------



## mike mike

How am I supposed to make an offer if I dot know market value. Hypothetically, I offer 1700


----------



## MM54

*Checks wallet* I can do like $80, and at that I won't eat lunch this week


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> How am I supposed to make an offer if I dot know market value. Hypothetically, I offer 1700



um, ok  Shipping is free at that price


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> um, ok  Shipping is free at that price



1700 is a little high.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> 1700 is a little high.



thats why I offered free shipping


























shhhhhhhh


----------



## Codyjohns

I need to buy a 6100 because it was a big part of my playing for many years that amp head was.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I need to buy a 6100 because it was a big part of my playing for many years that amp head was.



They are a great amp


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> They are a great amp



I played through one for about 15 years.........most of my live playing was done with this amp.........250-300 gigs with this amp head.


----------



## mike mike

I'm back from church(well on the long ride home). I guess I was a little off on the price?  well with all the features it has and the fact that it is limited edition, now adays an amp with all that would be more than 1700


----------



## tonefreak

hey LH! i'll give you a $5 down payment.


but it'l take me a good 12 years to pay off at the rate i'm making money right now. lol


----------



## Steve0525

It's not Limited Edition, it's the black one.


----------



## Jesstaa

All my shit always breaks at once.
The stylus on my record player is as good as dead now, which is driving me crazy (I love my records) and my amp NEEDs to be fixed up.
And I have no spare money whatsoever.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> 1700 is a little high.



$1700 is HIGH for a 6100?
Fuck your country.
$1700 is just short of cheap for a 6100 here.

Wait, head only or what?


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> $1700 is HIGH for a 6100?
> Fuck your country.
> $1700 is just short of cheap for a 6100 here.
> 
> Wait, head only or what?



yeah head only ..........$1700 is a high price in Canada for a 6100.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> yeah head only ..........$1700 is a high price in Canada for a 6100.



Yeah, well here it'd be a low price.

A 1980s JCM800 will go for $2000ish
A JVM410H new will go for $2000 also, which is possibly the best price for any 100watt full tube head (Other than cheap brands like Burgera) in this country, and considering it's such a kickass head, damn good value.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Yeah, well here it'd be a low price.
> 
> A 1980s JCM800 will go for $2000ish
> A JVM410H new will go for $2000 also, which is possibly the best price for any 100watt full tube head (Other than cheap brands like Burgera) in this country, and considering it's such a kickass head, damn good value.



That's expensive


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey guys



Morning Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

whats new RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> whats new RT?



Not much.........my oldest daughter is calling me and wants me to drive her around town to do her earns.


----------



## tonefreak

haha, i have to go run some errands for my mom... she doesn't like driving in the snow (we got.... a LOT of snow last night.)


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> haha, i have to go run some errands for my mom... she doesn't like driving in the snow (we got.... a LOT of snow last night.)



I hate driving in the snow with my Charger .........very hard to drive in the deep snow.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i beleive it. our truck gets a bit interesting in deep snow in 2x4, no weight over the back end, too much power.


stick it in 4x4, and no problems though.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i beleive it. our truck gets a bit interesting in deep snow in 2x4, no weight over the back end, too much power.
> 
> 
> stick it in 4x4, and no problems though.



because my car is RWD I need weight in the trunk ........its all over the place.........to much power as well.........it sucks in the snow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i bet, what's that got for HP?


----------



## tonefreak

hey lh


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Morning LH. 



tonefreak said:


> yeah, i bet, what's that got for HP?



Because I modded it .........it's around 400hp.


----------



## Steve0525

Nice RT, I have a Silverado (350 Small Block) and it SUKKKKKS in snow, WHats up LH and TF?

Joe Satch is on "that metal show" right now


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Steve


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Nice RT, I have a Silverado (350 Small Block) and it SUKKKKKS in snow, WHats up LH and TF?
> 
> Joe Satch is on "that metal show" right now



Morning Steve.


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Nice RT, I have a Silverado (350 Small Block) and it SUKKKKKS in snow, WHats up LH and TF?
> 
> Joe Satch is on "that metal show" right now



2 or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RT- What do you think of twins idea of the g12-65's and g12h's in a x pattern?


----------



## Steve0525

I say 65's all the way


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT- What do you think of twins idea of the g12-65's and g12h's in a x pattern?



or greens all the way


----------



## mike mike

that should be interesting richard. might i ask where you are getting 65's as they are hard to come by now a days


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> I say 65's all the way



65's jump the price up to $949


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that should be interesting richard. might i ask where you are getting 65's as they are hard to come by now a days



They have them on the Avatar site, if Im reading it correctly.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> 65's jump the price up to $949



exactly


----------



## mike mike

Green backs are a with g12h-3O's and the G12 alnico or whatever speaker was in the jtm45/100 reissue cabs. I played one of those and it was a monster


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT- What do you think of twins idea of the g12-65's and g12h's in a x pattern?





Steve0525 said:


> I say 65's all the way



I have G12 65 in my JCM800 cab ( it's from the 80's) they are the best sounding speaker I have ever played through.........here's a pix of mine. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I have G12 65 in my JCM800 cab ( it's from the 80's) they are the best sounding speaker I have ever played through.........here's a pix of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



yeah RT, you have an amazing cabinet.


Damn, my mom's new honda pilot *BARELY* fits a 4x12, head, and one guitar. with the guitar in, the trunk has to be pushed a little harder to close


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah RT, you have an amazing cabinet.
> 
> 
> Damn, my mom's new honda pilot *BARELY* fits a 4x12, head, and one guitar. with the guitar in, the trunk has to be pushed a little harder to close



That cabinet stays at rehearsal all the time.......and the 900DR head as well.


----------



## mike mike

nice RT. you have a nice collection


----------



## longfxukxnhair

give me a few. Im gonna take a pic of my LP's


----------



## drriff

Not to break up the conversation, but I was cruising you tube and came across this vid.
I don't think I have seen it here before, but John 5's rig.
There's some 900 power from a killer player for you.

Amp rig starts at 6:12 in the video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3sHlZUqR8]YouTube - Rig Rundown - Rob Zombie's John 5[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> give me a few. Im gonna take a pic of my LP's



ooh goody. i got back just in time




let me just say this.


snowy roads+not having the truck (dad has it at work)+Metallica, Wherever I may Roam, and then Tesla, Heaven's Trail, (No Way Out) DOES NOT = good combination...

i almost went in the ditch 3 times in 2 songs! lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could



Holy snappn' arseholes! That is a beautiful collection there LFH. Giving me serious GAS you bastard!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Holy snappn' arseholes! That is a beautiful collection there LFH. Giving me serious GAS you bastard!



 
Thanks bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could



Holy Shit......You got some wicked guitars Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Holy Shit......You got some wicked guitars Bro.



Thank you RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you RT



I love the honeyburst .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I love the honeyburst .



The one on the far left?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> The one on the far left?



Yup........you can see the little fan on the right of it........B&W pickups.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yup........you can see the little fan on the right of it........B&W pickups.



Thats my LP Standard Faded. Im not sure of the color. Shes the one I have been playing recently


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats my LP Standard Faded. Im not sure of the color. Shes the one I have been playing recently



I would said it looks like the honeyburst.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would said it looks like the honeyburst.



There was a flash from the camera so that will alter the color. I think I would have to look it up on my insurance paper work or the hang tags that Im sure I still have.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could





Bump for Steve who asked me to do this


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Bump for Steve who asked me to do this



When you have a beautiful collection of LP's like this ...you can post them here as many times as you like.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could



Bump.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could





dem's pretty! 

nice collection LH! now you just gotta build yerself a nice locking glass case to sit where your drumset sits (or sat), and put them all so everyone can admire them.


----------



## tonefreak

i especially like the red one. is that a studio?

and that orange one is a killer guitar! i love it! it just stands out from the crowd!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> When you have a beautiful collection of LP's like this ...you can post them here as many times as you like.



Thank you RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i especially like the red one. is that a studio?
> 
> and that orange one is a killer guitar! i love it! it just stands out from the crowd!



By orange I think you are talking about my copper LP. I love the color. Copper top and black back. The bright red is a GT. 1 of 400 made in that color. Others have the flames. Fucking beast of a guitar. The dark red one is a Studio and the first LP I bought 7 yrs ago.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> By orange I think you are talking about my copper LP. I love the color. Copper top and black back. The bright red is a GT. 1 of 400 made in that color. Others have the flames. Fucking beast of a guitar. The dark red one is a Studio and the first LP I bought 7 yrs ago.




the copper one looks cool too, but i'm talking about the bright red (looks orange to me) on the right side.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> dem's pretty!
> 
> nice collection LH! now you just gotta build yerself a nice locking glass case to sit where your drumset sits (or sat), and put them all so everyone can admire them.



Fuck everyone. I invested the money into them. They are closet queens. They rest in cases in a controlled environment. Everyone tells me to get those clear cases and mount them. I tell them it aint gonna happen.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> the copper one looks cool too, but i'm talking about the bright red (looks orange to me) on the right side.



Thats my GT. One of the best if not the best sounding LP's I have. It has the electronic to pull the pick ups out of phase. Amazing tone. When you jack in it locks the cord in place. A heavy fucker


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> the copper one looks cool too, but i'm talking about the bright red (looks orange to me) on the right side.



I like the cooper one ......it jumped out at me to......looks so cool.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats my GT. One of the best if not the best sounding LP's I have. It has the electronic to pull the pick ups out of phase. Amazing tone. When you jack in it locks the cord in place. A heavy fucker



looks awesome!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Fuck everyone. I invested the money into them. They are closet queens. They rest in cases in a controlled environment. Everyone tells me to get those clear cases and mount them. I tell them it aint gonna happen.



Fucker


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I like the cooper one ......it jumped out at me to......looks so cool.



Never really liked the color copper until I saw it on this guitar.


----------



## Codyjohns

We're going to bump the pix again for Mike and SteveO to see......where are they???


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could




bumped


----------



## MM54

I'm drooling over that red one, that's a BEAUTIFUL collection, Richard!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Thx Matt


----------



## Steve0525

Thanks for putting those up LH, LOVE em. BTW yes that Faded is Honeyburst. My sale fell though today, pretty pissed, oh well


----------



## Steve0525

Actually the Red GT is my least favorite. I love the Faded, and the 2 slash's


----------



## Steve0525

The Copper top is awesome too, but I gotta have traps and binding. Im ol' skoll


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks for putting those up LH, LOVE em. BTW yes that Faded is Honeyburst. My sale fell though today, pretty pissed, oh well



That's what I thought as well..........Honeyburst......I love it .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks for putting those up LH, LOVE em. BTW yes that Faded is Honeyburst. My sale fell though today, pretty pissed, oh well



Thanks Steve

Sell ya mine for $1400


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Sell ya mine for $1400



Fuck I wish I had the money right now.


----------



## mike mike

nice collection richard. hey all. just got back from an amazing jam at my friend Andy's. the marshall sounded GODLY!! best i have ever heard it sound(i only brought the PRS,so it was in standard and bluess/rock the whole time) but it was amazing. it was on Five the entire time and it was so awesome. the reverb in the empty garage was intense. i'm sure andy will chime in soon


----------



## Turrican

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was the best I can do. Its mucho work to pull these out of the closet and their cases and set up. I had to lock the dogs out so nothing gets knocked over. I couldnt back up far enough so I did the best I could



What a great collection man congrats. Sorry kind of late to the thread. I like the orange it kinda reminds me of a Gretsch.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Turrican said:


> What a great collection man congrats. Sorry kind of late to the thread. I like the orange it kinda reminds me of a Gretsch.



Thanks T. I dont own a orange LP.


----------



## Turrican

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks T. I dont own a orange LP.



Yeah its red. You know what I mean. The one on the right. If you sell it I will come over! Don't put it on craigslist


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Turrican said:


> Yeah its red. You know what I mean. The one on the right. If you sell it I will come over! Don't put it on craigslist



I could never sell it. Faith gave that to me on our first Christmas. Its a great LP


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWP7tOoTVI]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne Bark at the Moon Cover[/ame]

little dude? i can't tell. 

it looks like a miniature kirk hammett.

with rich parents.


----------



## mike mike

look at my friends amp next to mine. it has some ridiculous cab





any way, fun ass day


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> look at my friends amp next to mine. it has some ridiculous cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way, fun ass day



COOL! I bet it sounded great in the garage


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> COOL! I bet it sounded great in the garage



believe me it sounded AMAZING. i have never heard it sound that good. the reverb was amazing as well. there was a ton! had it on 5. not much metal, mostly blues rock. and a little opeth, but andy doesnt play metal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> believe me it sounded AMAZING. i have never heard it sound that good. the reverb was amazing as well. there was a ton! had it on 5. not much metal, mostly blues rock. and a little opeth, but andy doesnt play metal



Does he need to take the amp apart to play it?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> look at my friends amp next to mine. it has some ridiculous cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way, fun ass day



fender into an Ampeg cab? sweet. what head is that?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> fender into an Ampeg cab? sweet. what head is that?



it is a 1990-93 era fender dual showman and peavey/ampeg ported massive 4x12. it is intense. sounds pretty good though. he got it sans tubes for $150 



longfxukxnhair said:


> Does he need to take the amp apart to play it?



lol no. we were switching preamp tubes because one of his was microphonic

heres a better pic of his fender


----------



## tonefreak

alright guys, call me rediculous, but our church is having a grand prix (basicly a pinewood derby).
i've entered every year for the past 3, and never won,

so this year i'm going a different direction. hopefully when i get done (in 3 weeks, on race day), my car will look something like this






if i can't win speed, i may as well win looks. lol
right now i'm working on riggin my dremel and drill press together, so i can control the depth of the dremel. hopefully i'll be able to set the dremel depth, and then move the block around, while the dremmel stays stationary.

but, alas, we don't have any pipe clamps that are long enough to mount it right now. so i'll have to make a trip to the hardware store tomorow. lol


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> it is a 1990-93 era fender dual showman and peavey/ampeg ported massive 4x12. it is intense. sounds pretty good though. he got it sans tubes for $150
> 
> 
> 
> lol no. we were switching preamp tubes because one of his was microphonic
> 
> heres a better pic of his fender





sweet

that is a BIG ASS 4x12 lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> alright guys, call me rediculous, but our church is having a grand prix (basicly a pinewood derby).
> i've entered every year for the past 3, and never won,
> 
> so this year i'm going a different direction. hopefully when i get done (in 3 weeks, on race day), my car will look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i can't win speed, i may as well win looks. lol
> right now i'm working on riggin my dremel and drill press together, so i can control the depth of the dremel. hopefully i'll be able to set the dremel depth, and then move the block around, while the dremmel stays stationary.
> 
> but, alas, we don't have any pipe clamps that are long enough to mount it right now. so i'll have to make a trip to the hardware store tomorow. lol



Richard will love it


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Richard will love it




yeah. i might have to have him take close up pictures of certain parts of his car so i can try to get the shapes right.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> sweet
> 
> that is a BIG ASS 4x12 lol



it sounds sick for blues and rock but yeah its so huge its like WTF


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> it sounds sick for blues and rock but yeah its so huge its like WTF




yeah, you'd need a truck and a furniture dolly to move it! lol


----------



## mike mike

ha.it's awesome and unique though.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, Rich, "you've got mail"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> alright guys, call me rediculous, but our church is having a grand prix (basicly a pinewood derby).
> i've entered every year for the past 3, and never won,
> 
> so this year i'm going a different direction. hopefully when i get done (in 3 weeks, on race day), my car will look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i can't win speed, i may as well win looks. lol
> right now i'm working on riggin my dremel and drill press together, so i can control the depth of the dremel. hopefully i'll be able to set the dremel depth, and then move the block around, while the dremmel stays stationary.
> 
> but, alas, we don't have any pipe clamps that are long enough to mount it right now. so i'll have to make a trip to the hardware store tomorow. lol



very cool TF! If you need any pics just ask


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> very cool TF! If you need any pics just ask



sweet. i definitely will. i printed off some stock pics from the internet, side, front and rear views, so we'll see what i need as i go.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, Rich, "you've got mail"



buying something?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, Rich, "you've got mail"



Hi Steve. I replied already.


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Steve. I replied already.



Honestly, Im glad you gave me that answer. Nice to see a guy who is haooy with his guitars, very rare now a days


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Honestly, Im glad you gave me that answer. Nice to see a guy who is haooy with his guitars, very rare now a days



Not that $1400 isnt tempting. And you know how much I paid for it. In the end, I spend lotsa time researching a guitar before I buy it. Just like I spend lotsa time thinking about tattoos before I get them. I expect them both to be with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Steve0525

Rigth but as we all know "what they were new" means pretty much nothing in the world if gibson/marshall. i.e. Les paul Classics were like $1699 new when I was a kid (not long ago) and now I see the same guitars, beat up for 14-1500. on the other hand. New LP standards are close to $2700 but used, even just a month old. they wont fetch over 2000. Same with VOS RI's. a '57 Goldie is $3899 new but I see them Daily for $2100


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Rigth but as we all know "what they were new" means pretty much nothing in the world if gibson/marshall. i.e. Les paul Classics were like $1699 new when I was a kid (not long ago) and now I see the same guitars, beat up for 14-1500. on the other hand. New LP standards are close to $2700 but used, even just a month old. they wont fetch over 2000. Same with VOS RI's. a '57 Goldie is $3899 new but I see them Daily for $2100



Market always dictates what something is worth at that moment. I know the Faded series has climbed in value due to demand.


----------



## mike mike

Richard, you need to play a PRS SC. they sound so godly


----------



## Steve0525

They are great, great guitars...but they are NOT les pauls

Not saying either is better, to be honest I think the PRS' are better quality. But they are totally different

Put it this way, if you were to hand Billy Gibbons a PRS, he would prolly grin and say "nahh man, it's cool." and grab somethin with fur or glitter all over it


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> They are great, great guitars...but they are NOT les pauls
> 
> Not saying either is better, to be honest I think the PRS' are better quality. But they are totally different
> 
> Put it this way, if you were to hand Billy Gibbons a PRS, he would prolly grin and say "nahh man, it's cool." and grab somethin with fur or glitter all over it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Richard, you need to play a PRS SC. they sound so godly



The only PRS I am interested in would be a Tremonti

Its LP's for me!


----------



## Steve0525

oh, more importantly....

600th for me. Man, I haven't even been here long, and really only hang in this nook


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> oh, more importantly....
> 
> 600th for me. Man, I haven't even been here long, and really only hang in this nook



Congrats papa Steve


----------



## Steve0525

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats papa Steve



Thanks, you have about that many posts in a fortnight, however. 

when you hit 15,000, they better make you an Admin


----------



## Steve0525

I gave you a little plug in the Classifieds Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Thanks, you have about that many posts in a fortnight, however.
> 
> when you hit 15,000, they better make you an Admin





Me, a admin. Thats a scary thought. But thanks for your vote of confidence.



PSSSST - I hate following rules.


----------



## Steve0525

Hahaha well thanks for helpin me out/chattin today. Im out boys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night Steve


----------



## Jesstaa

Love that mirror explorer man, looks awesome, how does it take fingerprints? XD


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Love that mirror explorer man, looks awesome, how does it take fingerprints? XD



Takes prints well.


----------



## mike mike

thats exactly what i was thinking jestaa  i remember when i was in 8th grade i saw an explorer in a metallica video, and i didn't know what it was, but it was the coolest looking guitar ever. 2 years later when i finally was allowed to play(i had been playing for a year at that point), i didn't know if i wanted one anymore, and i was leaning towards a V. then i saw a mastodon video online, and bill kelliher had one, and i knew i had to get one again. before that it was already the best sounding guitar i had ever heard


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking jestaa  i remember when i was in 8th grade i saw an explorer in a metallica video, and i didn't know what it was, but it was the coolest looking guitar ever. 2 years later when i finally was allowed to play(i had been playing for a year at that point), i didn't know if i wanted one anymore, and i was leaning towards a V. then i saw a mastodon video online, and bill kelliher had one, and i knew i had to get one again. before that it was already the best sounding guitar i had ever heard



It wasn't really the explorer thing, more the shinyness.
Kellys > Explorers.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> It wasn't really the explorer thing, more the shinyness.
> Kellys > Explorers.



that's cool. Richard and I obviously disagree though  the Jackson's have 3 things going for them in my mind: better neck, 24 frets, and trem. but in tone woods, pickups, and lines, to me the gibson is superior. i would like 24 frets and a slimmer neck though


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> that's cool. Richard and I obviously disagree though  the Jackson's have 3 things going for them in my mind: better neck, 24 frets, and trem. but in tone woods, pickups, and lines, to me the gibson is superior. i would like 24 frets and a slimmer neck though




someday i will own an explorer...


----------



## Jesstaa

mike mike said:


> that's cool. Richard and I obviously disagree though  the Jackson's have 3 things going for them in my mind: better neck, 24 frets, and trem. but in tone woods, pickups, and lines, to me the gibson is superior. i would like 24 frets and a slimmer neck though



Well it depends on what tone woods you're after, and pickups can be replaced.
One of my favourite tones comes from a poplar bodied Jackson, so really for me, that Jackson tone > The Gibson tone... Which I've never really found all that special anyway.


----------



## mike mike

Mahogany= sustain and fullyness man. to me thats where it's at. when i get my Bare Knuckle aftermaths ($380 ) it will be even better


----------



## Steve0525

Jesstaa said:


> Well it depends on what tone woods you're after, and pickups can be replaced.
> One of my favourite tones comes from a poplar bodied Jackson, so really for me, that Jackson tone > The Gibson tone... Which I've never really found all that special anyway.



... Ever listen to Led Zeppelin II?, 
Find me a Jackson that sounds like that....


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Guys.


----------



## Turrican

longfxukxnhair said:


> I could never sell it. Faith gave that to me on our first Christmas. Its a great LP



Thats awesome man.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> ... Ever listen to Led Zeppelin II?,
> Find me a Jackson that sounds like that....



+1

jacksons are cool, but you just have to have a gibson. the woods, the build, the pickups, and it's a friggin gibson!


----------



## Steve0525

i know right Mike!!

I'm out guys, tomorrow it is


----------



## mike mike

later steve


----------



## Turrican

Jackson seem so eighties. Les pauls are like 50s 60s 70s 80s etc etc.. 
some designs stand the test of time and don't seem so dated to a period.


----------



## Jesstaa

Turrican said:


> Jackson seem so eighties. Les pauls are like 50s 60s 70s 80s etc etc..
> some designs stand the test of time and don't seem so dated to a period.



Well what if I want to play 80's inspired music.
I guess a Jackson would do me just fine.
And I'm so fucking over Les Pauls.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys

Jackson for the win.


Les Pauls are cool. but Gibson is WAY to rich for my blood.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> morning guys
> 
> Jackson for the win.
> 
> 
> Les Pauls are cool. but Gibson is WAY to rich for my blood.



Hi TF

To each their own. My first guitar was a Jackson. But once I got my first LP it was over for the other guitars. Just a preference. I love the weight, tone and the neck. When I play on a slim neck like on a Jackson I just feel outta place. Without that heavy ass piece of wood it just feels wrong to me.


----------



## Jesstaa

I read that thread about the difference between 4 and 16ohms, then looked upthe amp they mentioned, and found this review for it.
I think Starchild or Wallboy wrote it XD
Ibanez TBX 150H - Awesome amp for metal!! - Sevenstring.org


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> I read that thread about the difference between 4 and 16ohms, then looked upthe amp they mentioned, and found this review for it.
> I think Starchild or Wallboy wrote it XD
> Ibanez TBX 150H - Awesome amp for metal!! - Sevenstring.org




LOL



> I only do gore,doom, vomit gutter death. Stuff.





> I am rocking this with a Shecter Omen-7 Ex which I highly rec



sounds like starchild to me. LOL


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like starchild to me. LOL



Only starchild would let the decision between a JCM800 KK and an Ibanez solid state head come down to an Ibanez.
Also, the way they use Line6 and Crate as a measure of quality... It's Starchild.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Only starchild would let the decision between a JCM800 KK and an Ibanez solid state head come down to an Ibanez.
> Also, the way they use Line6 and Crate as a measure of quality... It's Starchild.




yeah, i noticed that too. lol line6 quality... yeah right. lol


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Electronics are back


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## jedsanders

hi i'm a bran new member and i was wondering if anyone on here could help me out i just got a great deal on a jcm 900 but its from Europe and its 220v i was wondering if anyone knows what parts i need to switch it over to 120 or if someone could recommend a good tech who will do it for a decent price any input would be greatly appreciated i cant wait to retire my peavey and get this thing screamin


----------



## longfxukxnhair

jedsanders said:


> hi i'm a bran new member and i was wondering if anyone on here could help me out i just got a great deal on a jcm 900 but its from Europe and its 220v i was wondering if anyone knows what parts i need to switch it over to 120 or if someone could recommend a good tech who will do it for a decent price any input would be greatly appreciated i cant wait to retire my peavey and get this thing screamin



Welcome aboard Jed. There are 2 members in here that may be able to help you. MM and Mike Mike.


----------



## mike mike

jedsanders said:


> hi i'm a bran new member and i was wondering if anyone on here could help me out i just got a great deal on a jcm 900 but its from Europe and its 220v i was wondering if anyone knows what parts i need to switch it over to 120 or if someone could recommend a good tech who will do it for a decent price any input would be greatly appreciated i cant wait to retire my peavey and get this thing screamin



You will either need a new power transformer or step up transformer(although this is not the right solution). The power transformer could be purchase from mercury magnetics or classic tone. It would be around $110-200, though I don't really know on that part. Not a hard modification, and it will work fine. Though the united states has a wealth of used 900 dual reverbs, but the other models are scarce. I hope this helps


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike

I just bought the Engl. I am going to order a cab from Avatar


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I just bought the Engl. I am going to order a cab from Avatar




SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!




i had a short work day cause parts didn't show up.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I just bought the Engl. I am going to order a cab from Avatar



 that is so awesome!! Congrats! Take pics when it comes. And you might as well try it with your cabs before jumping on the avatar. But contests man you are gonna be happy. You did your research on this and you took your time. Great job.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. pics (on delivery day obviously). or it's a crate, and your name is starchild.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that is so awesome!! Congrats! Take pics when it comes. And you might as well try it with your cabs before jumping on the avatar. But contests man you are gonna be happy. You did your research on this and you took your time. Great job.



Thanks. I cant wait...............but I have to


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yeah. pics (on delivery day obviously). or it's a crate, and your name is starchild.



will do

::salutes::


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> will do
> 
> ::salutes::



Good Lt Longhair.


----------



## mike mike

Lolz. ENGL jealousy!!
But on my attempts to stay content, My MkIII is sounding so sexy with 6 string guitars right now. As long as you can get it into an open area, it screams. There's nothing like cranking in an empty space. 

Now do any of you know where I can buy a headbox for my head? And cheap? I want a second one for my head so I can keep it looking fresh, and maybe purple tolex it. Thoughts?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Lolz. ENGL jealousy!!
> But on my attempts to stay content, My MkIII is sounding so sexy with 6 string guitars right now. As long as you can get it into an open area, it screams. There's nothing like cranking in an empty space.
> 
> Now do any of you know where I can buy a headbox for my head? And cheap? I want a second one for my head so I can keep it looking fresh, and maybe purple tolex it. Thoughts?




can't be that hard to build... 
you should ask MM54. I don't remember if he built the headbox for his ML100 or bought it. i think he built it though.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> can't be that hard to build...
> you should ask MM54. I don't remember if he built the headbox for his ML100 or bought it. i think he built it though.



I don't have the tooling. I would rather just buy one(jcm 800 style headbox which seamto be impossible to find)


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I don't have the tooling. I would rather just buy one(jcm 800 style headbox which seamto be impossible to find)



I see. yeah, idk where you can buy stuff like that. i'm sure somebody makes em.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Lolz. ENGL jealousy!!
> But on my attempts to stay content, My MkIII is sounding so sexy with 6 string guitars right now. As long as you can get it into an open area, it screams. There's nothing like cranking in an empty space.
> 
> Now do any of you know where I can buy a headbox for my head? And cheap? I want a second one for my head so I can keep it looking fresh, and maybe purple tolex it. Thoughts?



I would ask Twin. Dude knows where to find everything


----------



## MM54

I build the headbox for the ML100; I've been working with wood as long as I remember  besides, I wouldn't have been able to buy one, the chassis is a really weird-ass size 


To the new guy (sorry, I don't recall your name)- a tech should be able to move the wire to the 120V tap on the PT, if one is available. I THINK they all used the same trannys.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I'm sitting at the doctor righ now about my hand, waiting. What's up? 

Where's RT?


----------



## MM54

Hey. Just finished up this research paper I've been working on, so that's a plus. I plan to spend the rest of this evening relaxing; tomorrow I should get time to work on the CA10 :cool2:


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hey. Just finished up this research paper I've been working on, so that's a plus. I plan to spend the rest of this evening relaxing; tomorrow I should get time to work on the CA10 :cool2:



have fun with that! i plan on putting my marshall at the end of a long hall way wiht a high ceiling, and cranking it, then going to the other side of the hall way and let it all soak in


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> have fun with that! i plan on putting my marshall at the end of a long hall way wiht a high ceiling, and cranking it, then going to the other side of the hall way and let it all soak in



Nice. I wish I could crank it up at home, but I can't when anyone else is here, which is 99% of the time :/

Come spring, I'm going up to my dads with my amps and diming them in the front yard. He lives in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by woods, so nobody will complain, and I can max out every damn knob on the amp! (Well, probably not reverb or presence on the 4500...) It'll be nice


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Nice. I wish I could crank it up at home, but I can't when anyone else is here, which is 99% of the time :/
> 
> Come spring, I'm going up to my dads with my amps and diming them in the front yard. He lives in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by woods, so nobody will complain, and I can max out every damn knob on the amp! (Well, probably not reverb or presence on the 4500...) It'll be nice



No way bro that is wicked!! that should be amazing!! you must film that!!

as for the cranking at home, i have the same problem, but i can do it a few times a week for an hour or so. At my friend andy's, we can do it with two stacks on 5+ in the garage whenever, even if everyone is home. and it is loud even inside the house. and his neighbours are amazingly chill


----------



## MM54

I'll do my best to get some clips when I do 

The first step on the road to this cranking is for the snow to melt


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I'm sitting at the doctor righ now about my hand, waiting. What's up?
> 
> Where's RT?



Hey Bro..........is the hand OK now???


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'll do my best to get some clips when I do
> 
> The first step on the road to this cranking is for the snow to melt



That would be wicked Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I'll do my best to get some clips when I do
> 
> The first step on the road to this cranking is for the snow to melt




yeah, i'm about ready for some summer too. haul the amp around back when nobody's home and let 'er rip! it's about... a mile between my house and the next house in that direction.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro..........is the hand OK now???



it's doing alright. hey RT. whats up? 

whats up guys


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, I think I've found something to spend all my money on other than Marshalls...
My Car, suddenly just got the biggest desire to do it right up, gonna drop a 5.0ltr V8 into it (Not the highest powered V8 ever, but damn it sounds nice, my mate has one in his car and in the back seat you can't hear whats being said in the front) and put on this kickass body kit for it (Normally I'm not into bodykitting cars, but it makes it look really aggressive)






Thats what I'm gonna make mine look like.
Except with this front end




and minus the bonnet scoop.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Man, I think I've found something to spend all my money on other than Marshalls...
> My Car, suddenly just got the biggest desire to do it right up, gonna drop a 5.0ltr V8 into it (Not the highest powered V8 ever, but damn it sounds nice, my mate has one in his car and in the back seat you can't hear whats being said in the front) and put on this kickass body kit for it (Normally I'm not into bodykitting cars, but it makes it look really aggressive)


I love the sound of a 5.0ltr.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> I love the sound of a 5.0ltr.



It's one of the loudest engines I've heard, and it's great because it still goes nuts at low revs.


----------



## mike mike

the forum isn't quite working right now for me. everytime i change pages a warning comes up on my computer like this. it is really really annoying


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. is that happening to you? i have been fighting this all night!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. is that happening to you? i have been fighting this all night!



not at all


----------



## MM54

There's a thread about it in The Backstage. I do not suggest turning off the security like some people say, wait for google to rescan the page.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah mike, it's doin it to me too.


----------



## Ydna

mike mike said:


> Lolz. ENGL jealousy!!
> But on my attempts to stay content, My MkIII is sounding so sexy with 6 string guitars right now. As long as you can get it into an open area, it screams. There's nothing like cranking in an empty space.
> 
> Now do any of you know where I can buy a headbox for my head? And cheap? I want a second one for my head so I can keep it looking fresh, and maybe purple tolex it. Thoughts?



www.lopoline.com

email them. They do custom head cabs. And they're prices are good.


----------



## mike mike

thanks Andy. it looks like i would have to order custom though. screw the purple for the head at least. I think i should just get a live in case. 
the 4x12 however... needs some purple and basket weave


----------



## Steve0525

Hey d00dz


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Steve0.


----------



## mike mike

Rt!! Steve!! Hello!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

RICHARD!!! HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I am so stoked for a concert tonight. how you doing? whats been up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> RICHARD!!! HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I am so stoked for a concert tonight. how you doing? whats been up?



What show?

Not doing much. Watching my bird take a bath in her water bowl


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> What show?
> 
> Not doing much. Watching my bird take a bath in her water bowl



LOL that sounds awesome.

this show!
Red House - Flesh Consumed,Arkaik,Repulsive Infestation,Logistic Slaughter+ | Facebook

or here for you myspace kids
here


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> LOL that sounds awesome.
> 
> this show!
> Red House - Flesh Consumed,Arkaik,Repulsive Infestation,Logistic Slaughter+ | Facebook
> 
> or here for you myspace kids
> here



Cool
Im guessing Twin will be at that show?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I need your help guys. Can you flag this post? He has flagged my Mesa ad because its $150 cheaper

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (Head)

Thanks


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cool
> Im guessing Twin will be at that show?



 

i was thinking the other day, just as a joke, but "Flesh Consumed" could totally be the name of a worship band! it's like consuming the flesh(communion)


----------



## tonefreak

flesh consumed. LOL

i totally see what your saying, but somehow i don't think it would go over well. lol


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I need your help guys. Can you flag this post? He has flagged my Mesa ad because its $150 cheaper
> 
> Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (Head)
> 
> Thanks




done (again) lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> done (again) lol



thx


----------



## mike mike

done. omg sexy tones. for some reason the 7 sounds really good through the marshall today. and the peavey through the 4x122 on 5. such amazing tones jizz


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> done. omg sexy tones. for some reason the 7 sounds really good through the marshall today. and the peavey through the 4x122 on 5. such amazing tones jizz



ler her rip!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> ler her rip!



oh i did for two hours!! half on the Peavey and Half on the Marshall. both through the 4x12 volume on 5. both sounded amazing. annd i stood outside my door so my ears are good for the show(no ringing)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> oh i did for two hours!! half on the Peavey and Half on the Marshall. both through the 4x12 volume on 5. both sounded amazing. annd i stood outside my door so my ears are good for the show(no ringing)





Ear plugs are a must!


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> done. omg sexy tones. for some reason the 7 sounds really good through the marshall today. and the peavey through the 4x122 on 5. such amazing tones jizz



4x122? Damn, that must be a big cab.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Rt!! Steve!! Hello!





longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hi Guys.


----------



## mike mike

RT!! hello!! whats up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT!! hello!! whats up?



Hey Mike ........not much .......playing guitar a lot these days.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ........not much .......playing guitar a lot these days.



thats what i like to hear!! i played a ton today. for some reason the marshall on 5 handled my 7 very well today. it sounded amazing. but my pinky gets stiffer when i play, but it doesnt matter. any new videos in the near future?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thats what i like to hear!! i played a ton today. for some reason the marshall on 5 handled my 7 very well today. it sounded amazing. but my pinky gets stiffer when i play, but it doesnt matter. any new videos in the near future?



Yeah I'm think of doing a AOR video soon with lot of new shredding in it.


----------



## mike mike

i would love to see that!


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike what gauge is your low B ??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike what gauge is your low B ??



on my 7? it is a 59. and i tune a full step down. though the past few days i have been tying half step down, and liking it. and drop Bb/A# as well


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i would love to see that!



My oldest daughter has my camcorder so I have to wait till I get it back from her.



mike mike said:


> on my 7? it is a 59. and i tune a full step down.



You should try a 62 or some thing thicker to tighten it up more for you.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> My oldest daughter has my camcorder so I have to wait till I get it back from her.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try a 62 or some thing thicker to tighten it up more for you.



it is a 26 1/2" scale so it isn't bad. i got a really tight sound today even out of the marshall. i wish you could hear! but i have a show tonight, so i cant blow my ears right now. that guitar is absolutely flawles in my mind. it meets all of my needs and does it well


----------



## MM54

I think I'm going to go play guitar for a while. It's weird, I've not had motivation for a long time to play, I want to, but it's like I never feel like it. Blah.

Anyways, I'm making myself go play, maybe it'll work out


----------



## mike mike

hey matt


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I think I'm going to go play guitar for a while. It's weird, I've not had motivation for a long time to play, I want to, but it's like I never feel like it. Blah.
> 
> Anyways, I'm making myself go play, maybe it'll work out



Hey Matt.........the more you play the better you will get.


----------



## MM54

'Til you get a nasty cramp in your right hand and can't hold the pick right 

I'll work on some stuff unplugged tonight methinks. I got a half hour in though, tone is epic as always. I really need to learn something worth recording to show you how great the ML100 sounds


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> 'Til you get a nasty cramp in your right hand and can't hold the pick right
> 
> I'll work on some stuff unplugged tonight methinks. I got a half hour in though, tone is epic as always. I really need to learn something worth recording to show you how great the ML100 sounds



That would be awesome Bro ..........I would love to hear the ML100.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey boys


----------



## MM54

Hey steve


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey boys



What's new Steve???


----------



## Steve0525

Not a whole lot, kickin back with some M&M's and mt. dew


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Not a whole lot, kickin back with some M&M's and mt. dew



Your giving me the munchies now.


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys



night guys. lol


----------



## Jesstaa

I know I keep bitching about it, but god damn Australian prices are fucking stupid.
Just browsing the allans/billy hyde website, and I notice some very idiotic pricing.

Marshall DSL100 JCM2000 100watt 2 Channel Valve Guitar Head | Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,799.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.

Marshall JVM410H 100W Head| Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,195.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.

Marshall JVM210H Guitar Head| Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,599.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.

Seriously, how does that make any sense?
The 205H is still more expensive than the 410H.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> I know I keep bitching about it, but god damn Australian prices are fucking stupid.
> Just browsing the allans/billy hyde website, and I notice some very idiotic pricing.
> 
> Marshall DSL100 JCM2000 100watt 2 Channel Valve Guitar Head | Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,799.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.
> 
> Marshall JVM410H 100W Head| Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,195.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.
> 
> Marshall JVM210H Guitar Head| Allans Music + Billy Hyde Price! $2,599.00 - Allans Music + Billy Hyde. Australia's leading music store.
> 
> Seriously, how does that make any sense?
> The 205H is still more expensive than the 410H.



that 410 is cheaper there than here. But only a few bucks. The 210 is way higher than our price. The DSL is unreasonable. What is the median income of OZ?


----------



## Jesstaa

..


----------



## Jesstaa

Fuck, triple post.
Fucking internet -.-


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> that 410 is cheaper there than here. But only a few bucks. The 210 is way higher than our price. The DSL is unreasonable. What is the median income of OZ?



Not sure what the total figure is, but I think it's just below $35k/year/person for full time, usually less.

Edit: well thats just based on my knowledge, from people around here, the internet is telling me above $50,000. So I guess people around here are just deadbeats. xD

I'd say the $50,000ish figure would be for people with highly qualified jobs, people who just work somewhere basic full time it's more like $30-40k


----------



## mike mike

hey guys!! i'm back from the best concert ever!! notice the time!! 

man what a show. and now i want a vader cab hella bad


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Not sure what the total figure is, but I think it's just below $35k/year/person for full time, usually less.
> 
> Edit: well thats just based on my knowledge, from people around here, the internet is telling me above $50,000. So I guess people around here are just deadbeats. xD
> 
> I'd say the $50,000ish figure would be for people with highly qualified jobs, people who just work somewhere basic full time it's more like $30-40k



If your median income is $50,000 thats $10,000 more than Americas. So things should be higher priced. But some of those prices are really high. Might be cheaper for you to move to the states. LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey guys!! i'm back from the best concert ever!! notice the time!!
> 
> man what a show. and now i want a vader cab hella bad



late night Mike.

I passed on Vaders. Not what I need for my tone. But a great cab!


----------



## Codyjohns

Good


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning


----------



## Codyjohns

Brothers


----------



## Codyjohns

Whats new all???


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Why am I awake rigt now?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard And RT.

Not a Vader Fan Richard? i thought they were dull until i heard tons bands use them last night and they were awesome


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard And RT.
> 
> Not a Vader Fan Richard? i thought they were dull until i heard tons bands use them last night and they were awesome



Its a nice cab. Its great for drop tuning players. Thats not me.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard And RT.
> 
> Not a Vader Fan Richard? i thought they were dull until i heard tons bands use them last night and they were awesome



Morning Mike.........how's the head feeling this morning???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.



good to see ya bro


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.........how's the head feeling this morning???



heavy. Ears ringing like crazy  5 and a half hours of loud music, but it was so amazing. the two headliners, Arkaik and Flesh consumed blew my mind. Arkaik was so amazing. it was the first time i had heard them and i was blown away. Flesh Consumed was such an amazing live experience. i met ever band and it was so awesome. downside is i can move my pinky less today than i could yesterday, but hopefully it gets better


----------



## Codyjohns

Well I got 3000 post's and a new sig.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Well I got 3000 post's and a new sig.



i like it RT! very nice!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Well I got 3000 post's and a new sig.



Congrats!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i like it RT! very nice!





longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Guys...........now I'm off to my oldest Daughter's house to bring them my carpet cleaner.


----------



## mike mike

Have fun


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Have fun



Fuck


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Guys...........now I'm off to my oldest Daughter's house to bring them my carpet cleaner.



You know how to party bro


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


that's a lot of money for a DSL Jesstaa. SHEESH


have fun RT!


----------



## mike mike

last night reminds me how much i need to get back into the curcuit


----------



## MM54

There's three or four people at the house a bit down the way (not really the neighbor, but close) and they're playing what sounds like (from here) metal. I half want to go ask if they want another guitar, but I'm nowhere near as good as what I've heard coming out the window 

Plus, I need to restring.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> There's three or four people at the house a bit down the way (not really the neighbor, but close) and they're playing what sounds like (from here) metal. I half want to go ask if they want another guitar, but I'm nowhere near as good as what I've heard coming out the window
> 
> Plus, I need to restring.



Take a chance Matt!


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> There's three or four people at the house a bit down the way (not really the neighbor, but close) and they're playing what sounds like (from here) metal. I half want to go ask if they want another guitar, but I'm nowhere near as good as what I've heard coming out the window
> 
> Plus, I need to restring.



yeah matt!! delve into my realm!! there was this kid behind me that i always heard playing metal, and i eventually looked for him and asked to join in the jam, and it turned into a frequent very productive series of jam s 3 times a week last summer

so don't let this pass by


----------



## longfxukxnhair

And I would like to add this will be a great learning exp. If they are good players this could be priceless exp for you.


----------



## tonefreak

do it Matt!


----------



## MM54

Well I took you all's advise and started heading towards the music. Of course on the way out the door, mom says "Good, while you're outside take the christmas lights down from the front of the house, it's a nice day" (I guess 40 is a nice temperature). Taking down 45 feet of lights took a while, but then I did head down and listened for a minute, there was at least one guitar (if not two), a bass, and drums... working on the same thing over and over. Definitely some sort of band practice, which would probably be pretty rude to interrupt (plus, I can't feel my fingers after having them in the icy gutter taking the lights down).

Even at that, as I got back to my house, the music stopped and hasn't started again, so they may be done. Oh well.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Well I took you all's advise and started heading towards the music. Of course on the way out the door, mom says "Good, while you're outside take the christmas lights down from the front of the house, it's a nice day" (I guess 40 is a nice temperature). Taking down 45 feet of lights took a while, but then I did head down and listened for a minute, there was at least one guitar (if not two), a bass, and drums... working on the same thing over and over. Definitely some sort of band practice, which would probably be pretty rude to interrupt (plus, I can't feel my fingers after having them in the icy gutter taking the lights down).
> 
> Even at that, as I got back to my house, the music stopped and hasn't started again, so they may be done. Oh well.



 opportunity knocked and you ignored it! i woulda been down there in a flash! christmas lights can wait! lol


----------



## MM54

Clearly you don't know my mother. Not taking them down was not an option


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Clearly you don't know my mother. Not taking them down was not an option


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Clearly you don't know my mother. Not taking them down was not an option



i never said anything about not taking them down! just about getting priorities straight! lol

rock n roll > mom.


----------



## MM54

Allow me to rephrase then.

Obviously you don't know my mom; not taking them down right then was not an option.


----------



## Codyjohns

"welcome to the bright side" ......what is that???


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> "welcome to the bright side" ......what is that???



Just some passing posers, don't worry about it, they'll fade out like everyone else :cool2:


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Allow me to rephrase then.
> 
> Obviously you don't know my mom; not taking them down right then was not an option.





i think that come summer, you need to move to wisconsin. i need a room mate. 

preferably one who doesn't mind loud rock n roll.


----------



## MM54

That would be great, but I already have a bunch of plans to do stuff over the summer (maybe I'll squeeze in a road trip to Wisconsin) and I have to move into college in mid August


----------



## tonefreak

remind me again. what's your major going to be?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> "welcome to the bright side" ......what is that???



I had to bite my tongue. Even more so after I read the OP's statement.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I had to bite my tongue. Even more so after I read the OP's statement.



The same thing happened to me not so long ago.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I had to bite my tongue. Even more so after I read the OP's statement.




yah well i just had to take a poke at em.

lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yah well i just had to take a poke at em.
> 
> lol


Good one TF.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yah well i just had to take a poke at em.
> 
> lol



I saw that. Good job. No fighting amongst threads


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I saw that. Good job. No fighting amongst threads




nope. lol

just making fun of wannabe's.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I saw that. Good job. No fighting amongst threads



I see your thread and a few others  as a big accomplishment and very hard hard work keeping them up...........can't be copied.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Flesh Consumed?

No thanks, I've visited a Leper Colony.

or as THEY prefer to be called: The Dermatitically Challenged....

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

I want to play guitar but my mom won't let me today. is this punishment for letting me go to the show last night?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I see your thread and a few others  as a big accomplishment and very hard hard work keeping them up...........can't be copied.



Thank you for the compliment. Yours has done well too.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Yours has done well too.



We only allow the finest peoples in there.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Yours has done well too.



Yes it has ............and I'm VERY thankful for that.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I want to play guitar but my mom won't let me today. is this punishment for letting me go to the show last night?



fuck moms.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> We only allow the finest peoples in there.
> 
> TWIN



Yes you are one of them.


----------



## tonefreak

that didn't come out right did it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey R/T. I kike the new Logo.

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> remind me again. what's your major going to be?



Electrical Engineering 



tonefreak said:


> fuck moms.



************! 

Edit: What the fuck, it just censored "Mother fucker" without the space. Way to ruin the pun, forum.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> that didn't come out right did it.



 no it didn't but i understand. i can't stand my mom. it will never get better though


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> no it didn't but i understand. i can't stand my mom. it will never get better though



there are days when i can't stand mine either. not all the time, but sometimes


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T. I kike the new Logo.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin.........if you click on it you can see my YouTube Channel.


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> Electrical Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ************!
> 
> Edit: What the fuck, it just censored "Mother fucker" without the space. Way to ruin the pun, forum.





Matt, I don't think he got your avatar.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Electrical Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ************!
> 
> Edit: What the fuck, it just censored "Mother fucker" without the space. Way to ruin the pun, forum.




i didn't know the forum censored ************. weird.


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Matt, I don't think he got your avatar.
> 
> TWIN



i didn't put 2 and 2 together. lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Twin.........if you click on it you can see my YouTube Channel.




I all ready caught it AOR MICHAEL.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> We only allow the finest peoples in there.
> 
> TWIN



If thats true how did we get in?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> fuck moms.



I hope my kids never think this of me.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hope my kids never think this of me.




your a mom?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hope my kids never think this of me.



If your parenting is anything like your personality that I've been able to make out on here, I don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> If thats true how did we get in?



OLD AGE and Treachery.


It will overcome Youth and Strength every time.....

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> your a mom?



Oh yeah that too


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hope my kids never think this of me.



the only time i get genuinly pissed at my mom (or dad) is when they tell me to turn down.


especially when i'm already playing at criminally low levels. like. less then 1.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I all ready caught it AOR MICHAEL.
> 
> 
> TWIN



I love my AOR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> your a mom?



asshole

You know what I mean


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> If your parenting is anything like your personality that I've been able to make out on here, I don't think you have anything to worry about



Thank you Matt


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> asshole
> 
> You know what I mean



you left yourself open to it.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> you left yourself open to it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> OLD AGE and Treachery.
> 
> 
> It will overcome Youth and Strength every time.....
> 
> TWIN



You and I are stinkers


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> you left yourself open to it.



No I didnt. I expected (foolishly) that maturity would take over


























fucking cheesehead


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> No I didnt. I expected (foolishly) that maturity would take over
> 
> fucking cheesehead



You guys are killing me with laughter today.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> No I didnt. I expected (foolishly) that maturity would take over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking cheesehead





maturity huh? 

lol

you know i can't resist a good shot. lol


----------



## tonefreak

pics of my pinewood challenger as far as i've gotten so far


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> pics of my pinewood challenger as far as i've gotten so far



that is cool


----------



## TwinACStacks

Where's the hole for the Lead Slug?

You are not taking this seriously enough.....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You guys are killing me with laughter today.



its good to laugh


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, the easy part is done.

now i get to start sanding in the shape.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> yeah, the easy part is done.
> 
> now i get to start sanding in the shape.



Might I recommend a vice and a Dremel with a sanding wheel ?


----------



## Codyjohns

Cool TF..........fucking great car they are.


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Where's the hole for the Lead Slug?
> 
> You are not taking this seriously enough.....
> 
> TWIN



5 ounce max... before i paint it i'll weigh it and see what i'm up to. if it's not enough, i'll drill a couple of holes in the bottom.

I use lead for fishing jigs. melt it, drill a hole in the car, pour it in, let it cool. works pretty well.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Might I recommend a vice and a Dremel with a sanding wheel ?



actually, hold on, i'll go take a picture of my rig. you guys might get a kick out of it.


----------



## tonefreak




----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


>



redneck power


----------



## longfxukxnhair

our 2 threads are jumping tonight


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


>



Is that a Boss Metal Zone pedal???


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> redneck power


----------



## MM54

I'm glad I'm not the only one mixing up whats happening in one thread vs the other


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Is that a Boss Metal Zone pedal???




yup. i used to run that in front of my Blues Junior before i bought the DSL.

want it? you can have it for the price of shipping! lol


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> redneck power




YUP



yeah, i'm getting confused. lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> YUP
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i'm getting confused. lol



I know. You posted this pic in 6100 and I quoted it. But you did a edit it so it looks like I quoted your "!".


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one mixing up whats happening in one thread vs the other



I know .......I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I know. You posted this pic in 6100 and I quoted it. But you did a edit it so it looks like I quoted your "!".




yeah. lol

i reposed one of the pics over there so you guys don't look like complete tools lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yup. i used to run that in front of my Blues Junior before i bought the DSL.
> 
> want it? you can have it for the price of shipping! lol



Thank You for the offer...........but my SD-1 is the only over drive pedal I will use.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Is that the tool you use to drill holes in the cheese for your cheese caps?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is that the tool you use to drill holes in the cheese for your cheese caps?




lol

no. i actually have no idea how those are made. i they're made somewhere in china. we have one around here somewhere lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> lol
> 
> no. i actually have no idea how those are made. i they're made somewhere in china. we have one around here somewhere lol



just 1?


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Thank You for the offer...........but my SD-1 is the only over drive pedal I will use.




i've got a freind who's got a DOD Ice Box stereo chorus that he's trying to sell. he sold has MT-2 on CL a couple of months ago. so i'm gonna see if he'll trade the DOD for the MT-2, and then he can sell the MT-2. cause i sure can't seem to find a sucker I MEAN BUYER for it. lol


----------



## MM54

You have a china, or a hat?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

That Engl I bought is coming from Wisconsin. I hope its not packed in cheese foam


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> just 1?



yeah, it's an old one. slightly discolored. has a bit bitten off. i can't remember if me or my sister bit it off. my parents have pics of each of us in this huge cheese head hat when we were babies lol



i personally have never been to a packer game yet. but i plan on wearing one when i go! hopefully next season.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> You have a china, or a hat?




LOL

yes. i secretly own china.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> that engl i bought is coming from wisconsin. I hope its not packed in cheese foam




lol


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Flesh Consumed?
> 
> No thanks, I've visited a Leper Colony.
> 
> or as THEY prefer to be called: The Dermatitically Challenged....
> 
> TWIN



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOrSxKyvlfg&feature=related]YouTube - Flesh Consumed "Devoid of Skin" (NEW SONG 2010)[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

i bring out the metal and everyone leaves. i see how it is


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i bring out the metal and everyone leaves. i see how it is





im here. im holding 1 of my birds


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> im here. im holding 1 of my birds



Teach it to type


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i bring out the metal and everyone leaves. i see how it is



I think you scared Twin only.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> i bring out the metal and everyone leaves. i see how it is



LOL 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0]YouTube - Accept - Balls To The Wall[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Teach it to type



She can sing happy birthday to you


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> She can sing happy birthday to you




but can she do this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg]YouTube - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor[/ame]

LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> but can she do this?
> 
> YouTube - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor
> 
> LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> but can she do this?
> 
> YouTube - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor
> 
> LOL



I love this vid!

My Grey says some amazing things. Whole sentences. But no singing like this. She does the X Files theme


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love this vid!
> 
> My Grey says some amazing things. Whole sentences. But no singing like this. She does the X Files theme




nice!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-sMJZTYf0]YouTube - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think you scared Twin only.



You dont scare Twin away. He just mounts an attack of some kind

::looks around::


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> You dont scare Twin away. He just mounts an attack of some kind
> 
> ::looks around::




watch out for flying 900's and watermelons.

*ducks*


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You dont scare Twin away. He just mounts an attack of some kind
> 
> ::looks around::



Very true Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Flesh Consumed kills! Even if one of them uses a blue doo doo


----------



## longfxukxnhair

not my kind of music Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> not my kind of music Mike



When it comes to music I listen to .........I'm stuck in the 70's.


----------



## mike mike

It's funny cause there were some old ass people ther last night, hella clean cut, and they had on brutal ass shirts and they were there just standing slightly knotting their heads, then some old guys with long hair headbanging the shit out the place


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> When it comes to music I listen to .........I'm stuck in the 70's.



Im stuck in the 70's.80's and 90's Never got into that Death Angel and so on.


----------



## mike mike

That stuff is black metal nonsense! This is good stuff!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That stuff is black metal nonsense! This is good stuff!



I like this band. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlhahNSszlU]YouTube - Opeth - Demon of the Fall (live - Roundhouse Tapes)[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Yes!!!


----------



## MM54

I'm enjoying more of a Pink Floyd night :cool2:


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'm enjoying more of a Pink Floyd night :cool2:



Listen to Animals.......wicked album.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Listen to Animals.......wicked album.



Yep and Meddle.

Hey guys, sorry for not typing, this guitar is keeping my hands busy!!


----------



## tonefreak

fuck yeah!

just sent in my online application for an assembly position at Oshkosh Truck.

cross your fingers boys. this could very well be the beginning of my career. Truck pays good. very very good.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I'm enjoying more of a Pink Floyd night :cool2:



i love pink floyd.

just gotta be careful of when i listen to it. mom's not a big pink floyd fan. apparently it brings back memories she'd rather not remember.


----------



## tonefreak

ok, i'm hittin the sack. 



rock on bro's

oh and everybody go give Carnada some shit over in his 'sold out' thread in the Cellar area.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> ok, i'm hittin the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> rock on bro's
> 
> oh and everybody go give Carnada some shit over in his 'sold out' thread in the Cellar area.



Cheer's TF


----------



## xMarshaBoogiex

Who has heard or seen of a sl-x 2100 with el 34's and dual rectifiers?


----------



## mike mike

xMarshaBoogiex said:


> Who has heard or seen of a sl-x 2100 with el 34's and dual rectifiers?



SL-X kills the rec. Refs are thin lifeless and compressed to me in comparison to The SL-X, which has body, depth, and bite. It's like a Marshall flavoured 5150. I want one. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jesstaa

longfxukxnhair said:


> If your median income is $50,000 thats $10,000 more than Americas. So things should be higher priced. But some of those prices are really high. Might be cheaper for you to move to the states. LOL



If I had to take a guess, I'd say our Median is like $45k, but everything here is far more expensive, and last time I checked, houses were more expensive (Just) over here, Inflation also had a nasty effect on us over time, so while our money might be equal now, money is worth less here in general.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Listen to Animals.......wicked album.



Indeed it is... it's one of the three Pink Floyd albums I have from the original pressing


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> If I had to take a guess, I'd say our Median is like $45k, but everything here is far more expensive, and last time I checked, houses were more expensive (Just) over here, Inflation also had a nasty effect on us over time, so while our money might be equal now, money is worth less here in general.



Is there a VAT tax there?


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning LH.


----------



## tonefreak

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi RT



Morning TF.


----------



## mike mike

Morning everyone. I can tell i still haven't caught up on sleep from saturday


----------



## tonefreak

LOL Mike.

good times


----------



## mike mike

Hell yeah!! Is everyone else seeing these adds for the Red House? thats the venue i saw the show at and i find it weird that it has adds here lol


----------



## tonefreak

i havn't noticed.


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Indeed it is... it's one of the three Pink Floyd albums I have from the original pressing



I love this album..........


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT.



Hey Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike.



What's Up?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> What's Up?



I have to drive my daughter to the store right now.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I have to drive my daughter to the store right now.



Have fun man! i just did some homework and now i am drawing up my future live setup so i can get an idea of what i need to purchase in the following months, which i am going to constrain to a ISP Decimator noise gate for the year  i have an intense hunger to get back to playing shows


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys


----------



## blackone

Jesstaa said:


> If I had to take a guess, I'd say our Median is like $45k, but everything here is far more expensive, and last time I checked, houses were more expensive (Just) over here, Inflation also had a nasty effect on us over time, so while our money might be equal now, money is worth less here in general.



Kind of,

Australians pay a premium for stuff because of shipping and the small population, but the offset is that living is much much cheaper. Americans however get paid an abysmal minimum wage, and stuff is cheaper, namely products, but they pay and pay and pay and pay and pay through the nose to live, and just when they've stopped paying, they go and pay some more. Also, the divide between classes is astonishing in comparison to Australia. I used to hate that buying stuff there was so much money, and how the US get to buy stuff cheap. But I think at the end of the day, economically speaking, Australians are far better off.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi



Hey LH.


----------



## mike mike

RT, go to the vintage section. someone is trying to steal that orange marshall stack you are gassing for!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT, go to the vintage section. someone is trying to steal that orange marshall stack you are gassing for!!!



I know ...............I wish the fuck I had the money right now.......I would offer 3000 for it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know ...............I wish the fuck I had the money right now.......I would offer 3000 for it.



don't do that man. Something better will come along, and it's not worth 3000 by far. i know where you are coming from though. i am seriously considering buying a 6505+ and calling it a day on the ENGL


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I love this album..........



YES!!

I love kids in school who were like "oh man Goregoroth is so heavy blah blah Children of Bodom, for me none of that stuff is anywhere NEAR as heavy as "one of These Days" or "war Pigs" or "No Quarter"

I get more "scary" chills listening to "Led Zeppelin" (fourth album) than I do "Hell Awaits"


Whats up guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.



hi bro


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> don't do that man. Something better will come along, and it's not worth 3000 by far. i know where you are coming from though. i am seriously considering buying a 6505+ and calling it a day on the ENGL



Yeah your right Bro........and the 6505+ is a cool amp.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> YES!!
> 
> I love kids in school who were like "oh man Goregoroth is so heavy blah blah Children of Bodom, for me none of that stuff is anywhere NEAR as heavy as "one of These Days" or "war Pigs" or "No Quarter"
> 
> I get more "scary" chills listening to "Led Zeppelin" (fourth album) than I do "Hell Awaits"
> 
> 
> Whats up guys





longfxukxnhair said:


> hi bro



Hey Guys.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yeah your right Bro........and the 6505+ is a cool amp.



but is it worth buying another(head) just to gig sooner instead of saving for the excellence?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> YES!!
> 
> I love kids in school who were like "oh man Goregoroth is so heavy blah blah Children of Bodom, for me none of that stuff is anywhere NEAR as heavy as "one of These Days" or "war Pigs" or "No Quarter"
> 
> I get more "scary" chills listening to "Led Zeppelin" (fourth album) than I do "Hell Awaits"



Overhead the albatross 
Hangs motionless upon the air 
And deep beneath the rolling waves 
In labyrinths of coral caves 
An echo of a distant time 
Comes willowing across the sand 
And everything is green and submarine. 

Fucking wicked tune.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> but is it worth buying another(head) just to gig sooner instead of saving for the excellence?



Buy what you need ........not what you want.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> don't do that man. Something better will come along, and it's not worth 3000 by far. i know where you are coming from though. i am seriously considering buying a 6505+ and calling it a day on the ENGL



Why would you give up on the Engl!

I would like to have a 6505+


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Why would you give up on the Engl!
> 
> I would like to have a 6505+



i love mine, but it is a combo, therefore useless live, but incredibly awesome at home when i can't deal with the SPL. but year your right, but i need something. the marshall is alright for that stuff, but i need to retest that and see if it is that awesome again, but i need something for modern metal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i love mine, but it is a combo, therefore useless live, but incredibly awesome at home when i can't deal with the SPL. but year your right, but i need something. the marshall is alright for that stuff, but i need to retest that and see if it is that awesome again, but i need something for modern metal



You cant give up on the Engl. I found a number of Invaders while I was looking for the SE. Priced pretty good too


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You cant give up on the Engl. I found a number of Invaders while I was looking for the SE. Priced pretty good too



I'm in California. nobody buys anything but the powerball here. and that isn't even that common


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I'm in California. nobody buys anything but the powerball here. and that isn't even that common



Powerballs suck!

Ask Chuckmeh. That guy will find you anything you want. He found my SE


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Powerballs suck!
> 
> Ask Chuckmeh. That guy will find you anything you want. He found my SE



When the time comes i will indeed. thanks for telling me that tip. Hunter is a gear slut lol. i wonder if he could find me a cheap ass 6505+ that i could toss when it was time to get the ENGL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> When the time comes i will indeed. thanks for telling me that tip. Hunter is a gear slut lol. i wonder if he could find me a cheap ass 6505+ that i could toss when it was time to get the ENGL



I have no doubt he can find you one! Dude has his ear to the wall. Good guy too. I really like him.


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah Hunter is cool with me.......good Guy.


----------



## mike mike

same hear. i love Hunter


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> same hear. i love Hunter



I met him on another forum. pretty cool guy.


----------



## mike mike

Well, i tried the marshall again, and it looks like i have found the Magic EQ settings. tighter low end(tight enough for now man!) and brootal sounds!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Well, i tried the marshall again, and it looks like i have found the Magic EQ settings. tighter low end(tight enough for now man!) and brootal sounds!!



Ever hook a 10 band MXR up to it?


----------



## tonefreak

hi doodz


----------



## Codyjohns

This is what I should buy ........something like this..........the price is to high but the amp is something I would use .........that orange Marshall I wouldn't use as much. 

Vintage Marshall Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi doodz



Hey TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hey RT


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> This is what I should buy ........something like this..........the price is to high but the amp is something I would use .........that orange Marshall I wouldn't use as much.
> 
> Vintage Marshall Head - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



Here is one in Cali that I would be jonesing for if it wasn't priced so ridiculously:

Vintage 1978 Marshall 1\2 Stack | Fawn Tolex | Untouched Amp

And a nice 50 Watt:
Marshall MK2 50watt lead amp 1976


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Here is one in Cali that I would be jonesing for if it wasn't priced so ridiculously:
> 
> Vintage 1978 Marshall 1\2 Stack | Fawn Tolex | Untouched Amp
> 
> And a nice 50 Watt:
> Marshall MK2 50watt lead amp 1976



They are both great amp..........I love the 50 watter.


----------



## mike mike

RT, that is one without a cascading inputs. idk man, but i think you are gassing towards a NMV pretty hard. i think you need to fill that void. 

Richard, no i haven't, but maybe a friend might have one i could try. But it's still a marshall. it's not the right EQ curve for metal you know? no matter what you do it's still a marshall, but tonight this is a step in the right direction. it still sounds super kickass


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Richard, no i haven't, but maybe a friend might have one i could try. But it's still a marshall. it's not the right EQ curve for metal you know? no matter what you do it's still a marshall, but tonight this is a step in the right direction. it still sounds super kickass



Try the MXR. It has a slight gain boost too.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT, that is one without a cascading inputs. idk man, but i think you are gassing towards a NMV pretty hard. i think you need to fill that void.



Yeah in a couple of months I should have the money.......so I'm starting to get GAS big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah in a couple of months I should have the money.......so I'm starting to get GAS big time.



GAS never stops. I just got done looking at a EVH 5150III online. WTF is wrong with me?!!!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Next week I'm going to buy some JJ KT77's for my AOR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Next week I'm going to buy some JJ KT77's for my AOR.



I just bought a shit load of preamps. Im going to buy some SED =C= el34s


----------



## mike mike

i am set for a long time on Pre's. i can never go back to CPs! what am i gonna do if these die?  i can't afford these!!

i am about to make a bold statement: The 6505+ is the best heavy sounding amp under $2,000. even better than a power ball. i just got done jaming with mine though my 4x12, and i am so torn haha. that and my marshall


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just bought a shit load of preamps. Im going to buy some SED =C= el34s



I should buy them in stead. ........but I want to try the KT77's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I should buy them in stead. ........but I want to try the KT77's.



the 77's are equal to the el34's? And the 66's are equal to the 6l6?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> the 77's are equal to the el34's? And the 66's are equal to the 6l6?



The 77's and EL34's(Yes)..........66's and 5881's(6L6)...I think Yes.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The 77's and EL34's(Yes)..........66's and 5881's(6L6)...I think Yes.




I have a hard time remembering that too


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> night guys



Cheer's LH.


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike ?? what is the wattage of your combo ??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike ?? what is the wattage of your combo ??



It's only 60. a really quiet 60 when compared to the marshall. it has tiny trannies to


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It's only 60. a really quiet 60 when compared to the marshall. it has tiny trannies to



is it using EL34's ??? or two 6L6GC


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> is it using EL34's ???



nope. 6L6's. they work well though. i think the transformers make it so quiet, you think? they are about half the size of the marshall's


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nope. 6L6's. they work well though. i think the transformers make it so quiet, you think? they are about half the size of the marshall's



I was just wondering because I have hear good this about the 6505 and I have never tried one.....you could upgrade the OT in the amp.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I was just wondering because I have hear good this about the 6505 and I have never tried one.....you could upgrade the OT in the amp.



yeah, but i don't thing there is room in the combo. it is closed back so there is limited space. but one of it's assets is the fact that it isn't ear rapingly loud for playing at home and practicing, so you can get it on four or five and it won't loud through the combo speaker,and still not that loud on four or five through a 4x12. ya know what i mean here? going with a 120 watt head version with big trannies would be perfect for gigs, but i don't know if i should.


----------



## eljeffebrown

mike mike said:


> It's only 60. a really quiet 60 when compared to the marshall. it has tiny trannies to



kinda like this one...............


----------



## Codyjohns

eljeffebrown said:


> kinda like this one...............



Yip ..........that's a tiny tranny.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys



and welcome to the jungle


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT and Tone Freak. just finished my project in Digital recording, and now i have an hour to do nothing!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT and Tone Freak. just finished my project in Digital recording, and now i have an hour to do nothing!!



Hey Mike ..............I'm busy as hell today.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

hi all


----------



## tonefreak

what's goin on rt?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> what's goin on rt?



Not much  ............I have to clean my house tonight ....how are you??


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Not much  ............I have to clean my house tonight ....how are you??




ack. i hate cleaning


i'm chillin out, probably should do a bit of school work. and then i think i'm going to the boys HS basketball game tonight. first night of regional tournaments. our teams been good this year,


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> ack. i hate cleaning
> 
> 
> i'm chillin out, probably should do a bit of school work. and then i think i'm going to the boys HS basketball game tonight. first night of regional tournaments. our teams been good this year,



I have to make dinner right now I think I'll do pizza


----------



## tonefreak

yum


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thats it, Im ordering pizza


----------



## longfxukxnhair

My new empty Avatar cab


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> thats it, Im ordering pizza



I just finished eating my pizza ..........that I made.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> My new empty Avatar cab



Looks wicked Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

Did you guys see the Big Girls Blouse Thread??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Looks wicked Bro.



Do you really like it? I was afraid the burgundy would be to much. Its darker than the pic shows. Looks great.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you really like it? I was afraid the burgundy would be to much. Its darker than the pic shows. Looks great.



If you don't want it ....I will take it off your hands........looks cool Richard.........the camera flash makes it bright ........I like Dark burgundy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> If you don't want it ....I will take it off your hands........looks cool Richard.........the camera flash makes it bright ........I like Dark burgundy.




Thanks bro. I cant wait to load it. Dave got this done quick and out to me even faster. I placed the order last Thursday. Its almost the color of blood when it starts drying.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks bro. I cant wait to load it. Dave got this done quick and out to me even faster. I placed the order last Thursday. Its almost the color of blood when it starts drying.



What speakers are going in it??


----------



## mike mike

Nice Cab Richard!! the speakers are close to the grill cloth, which is good! you want that! put some Green backs in that girl!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice Cab Richard!! the speakers are close to the grill cloth, which is good! you want that! put some Green backs in that girl!



I think hes going with 65's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

im going with et-65's and reapers 50's


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> im going with et-65's and reapers 50's



go with 16ohm


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> go with 16ohm



You know it brother!!!!!!!

Hows your lil girl? Tell her "hi" for me


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You know it brother!!!!!!!
> 
> Hows your lil girl? Tell her "hi" for me



Rachael said Hi Richard.............she's brushing her teeth right now.


----------



## mike mike

Bad ass! That's a lot of change though, but you bought an ENGL SE, so it doesn't matter at this point


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Rachael said Hi Richard.............she's brushing her teeth right now.



Good girl


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Bad ass! That's a lot of change though, but you bought an ENGL SE, so it doesn't matter at this point



I love my Marshalls. I thought about getting a Jubilee. But I wanted to go in a completely different direction. I think I accomplished that. I have wanted a Engl for 16 months or so.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good girl



I showed her the waves and she loved it...........the other day I told Rachael I was going on the computer and she said(are you going to talk to Richard again)


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love my Marshalls. I thought about getting a Jubilee. But I wanted to go in a completely different direction. I think I accomplished that. I have wanted a Engl for 16 months or so.



I envy you man! but not so much. congratulations, and i can't wait until i can *earn* my own, the right way


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I showed her the waves and she loved it...........the other day I told Rachael I was going on the computer and she said(are you going to talk to Richard again)




Hearing that makes me feel good. Thank you Rachael


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I envy you man! but not so much. congratulations, and i can't wait until i can *earn* my own, the right way



Dont envy me for what I have. You will earn yours in time. This I have no doubts about.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dont envy me for what I have. You will earn yours in time. This I have no doubts about.



for sure! That's why i said though. i don't exactly envy you, you are just a lucky guy, cause you played your cards right and you made it to where to have an awesome setup like you have!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> for sure! That's why i said though. i don't exactly envy you, you are just a lucky guy, cause you played your cards right and you made it to where to have an awesome setup like you have!



Thank you Mike. My inheritance paid for it. Not really. I used it to buy the stuff but Im putting the money back. Basically borrowed against it. But I feel I have worked hard for what I have. I have been lucky as well. Most of the choices I make have been good ones. That, for me is the key. When I was younger I would force the choices instead of letting them come to me.


----------



## mike mike

well i admire that of yuo. and you don't put your gear before family at all!


----------



## mike mike

Ok, after i get an ENGL, i want this exact setup minus the BBE Sonic Maximizer, tuner, and the thing i don't know what it is. unless the bbe is coolthis is ARKAIK's rig, that i saw the other night, with a vader cab)




i only would want the G Major, my own power conditioner, and a drawer for a single ISP decimator noise gate


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Ok, after i get an ENGL, i want this exact setup minus the BBE Sonic Maximizer, tuner, and the thing i don't know what it is. unless the bbe is coolthis is ARKAIK's rig, that i saw the other night, with a vader cab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only would want the G Major, my own power conditioner, and a drawer for a single ISP decimator noise gate



WOW! Thats mucho stuff there.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> WOW! Thats mucho stuff there.



yeah. it sounded really sick though. he had a harmony preset and reverb preset(different solos) and just noise gate preset for rhythm. it sounded REALLY REALLY good though


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah. it sounded really sick though. he had a harmony preset and reverb preset(different solos) and just noise gate preset for rhythm. it sounded REALLY REALLY good though



I have considered the Gmaj


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hey guys



hi matt


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys



Hey Matt.


----------



## tonefreak

hey dudes


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike, Mike, TF


----------



## tonefreak

hey Matt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hey dudes



Hey TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt



I think I'm going to grab a DSL..........I keep seeing them go for 500-600 bucks all the time..........for that price I should grab one in a few months.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm going to grab a DSL..........I keep seeing them go for 500-600 bucks all the time..........for that price I should grab one in a few months.



Screw that. Save the money and get the amp you really want


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm going to grab a DSL..........I keep seeing them go for 500-600 bucks all the time..........for that price I should grab one in a few months.




have you had one before?


i love mine. great workhorse amp. if and when i pick up a 2203, i'll definitly keep my DSL. as a 2nd stack and or backup.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Screw that. Save the money and get the amp you really want



I'm going to buy a 70's Marshall no matter what ...but I could swing a DSL as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> have you had one before?
> 
> 
> i love mine. great workhorse amp. if and when i pick up a 2203, i'll definitly keep my DSL. as a 2nd stack and or backup.



I hear yeah..........I would love a 1976 2203 MV.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to buy a 70's Marshall no matter what ...but I could swing a DSL as well.



yeah, i'm set for guitars, except i want a 12 string acoustic. and i need a cowbell for my drumset.



but i do want a B cab, and another head. preferably a 2203/4


----------



## MM54

I'd love to have another cab as well, but it won't happen for a long time.


----------



## tonefreak

i might see if i can get my grandpa to build one for me for my birthday, and then i'll load it when i can afford it. 


my grandpa is a finish carpenter by profession. very very good with stuff like that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> I'd love to have another cab as well, but it won't happen for a long time.



Thx to Avatar and WGS I got a new cab for about $600


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thx to Avatar and WGS I got a new cab for about $600



That's a great price.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's a great price.



And I bet it smokes my 1960's & Mesa cabs


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> And I bet it smokes my 1960's & Mesa cabs



With the speakers you mentioned......YES


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> i might see if i can get my grandpa to build one for me for my birthday, and then i'll load it when i can afford it.
> 
> 
> my grandpa is a finish carpenter by profession. very very good with stuff like that.



That's the thing, I could build a Marshall-spec 4x12 B-cab no problem, I've been doing woodworking since I was like 10, it's the buying speakers, and materials (like tolex and stuff) that gets me.



longfxukxnhair said:


> Thx to Avatar and WGS I got a new cab for about $600



Very nice. Right now, I have around $350-$400, not counting my savings account.* This money is being saved to buy myself a truck, I have plans to really make the most of this coming summer, and to do so I'm going to NEED a vehicle of my own. After I get myself a truck to drive, I'll be able to go back to buying gear 

*I don't count my savings account since I've not touched it in about 6 years, I've always said I'm saving it to have money to survive in college, but it looks more and more like it'll end up paying for a truck. There's like $700 in there I could use, but I don't particularly want to. Time will tell.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> That's the thing, I could build a Marshall-spec 4x12 B-cab no problem, I've been doing woodworking since I was like 10, it's the buying speakers, and materials (like tolex and stuff) that gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Right now, I have around $350-$400, not counting my savings account.* This money is being saved to buy myself a truck, I have plans to really make the most of this coming summer, and to do so I'm going to NEED a vehicle of my own. After I get myself a truck to drive, I'll be able to go back to buying gear
> 
> *I don't count my savings account since I've not touched it in about 6 years, I've always said I'm saving it to have money to survive in college, but it looks more and more like it'll end up paying for a truck. There's like $700 in there I could use, but I don't particularly want to. Time will tell.



Thats my problem as well......NO MONEY..........I should be good to go in a few months.


----------



## mike mike

i'm back guys. just did a ton of calculus homework. now i need to play


----------



## tonefreak

hey Matt, i'm in the same boat, except that i spent all my money on a drumset here a month ago, and i'm just now (tomorow) getting a paycheck, and thus money in my pocket. gotta few things to buy, but as soon as i get the stuff i need to survive for the next few weeks, everything i make for a long time is going towards a truck. i can't go without wheels of my own this summer.


Hey, Matt, real quick, i need a 3 suggestions for songs to listen to here right now. Megadeth preferably. what's their 3 best tracks from a pure listening enjoyment standpoint (in your opinion obviously)

EDIT: I'm writing an page and half thing for english... this is why i need megadeth.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i'm back guys. just did a ton of calculus homework. now i need to play



Hey Bro.


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> i'm back guys. just did a ton of calculus homework. now i need to play



As twisted as it is, I _almost_ enjoy calculus. Something about it is amazing that it all actually works out


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> hey Matt, i'm in the same boat, except that i spent all my money on a drumset here a month ago, and i'm just now (tomorow) getting a paycheck, and thus money in my pocket. gotta few things to buy, but as soon as i get the stuff i need to survive for the next few weeks, everything i make for a long time is going towards a truck. i can't go without wheels of my own this summer.
> 
> 
> Hey, Matt, real quick, i need a 3 suggestions for songs to listen to here right now. Megadeth preferably. what's their 3 best tracks from a pure listening enjoyment standpoint (in your opinion obviously)
> 
> EDIT: I'm writing an page and half thing for english... this is why i need megadeth.



Let's see, Off the top of my head I'd go with Holy Wars... The Punishment Due, Killing Is My Business, and United Abominations. If you want to tack on a fourth, go for Rust In Peace... Polaris.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Let's see, Off the top of my head I'd go with Holy Wars... The Punishment Due, Killing Is My Business, and United Abominations. If you want to tack on a fourth, go for Rust In Peace... Polaris.



thank you. now i can go back to english while headbanging.

i hope i don't slip a 'fuck yeah' in my paper somewhere....


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> thank you. now i can go back to english while headbanging.
> 
> i hope i don't slip a 'fuck yeah' in my paper somewhere....



I've always wanted to put a cake recipe in the middle of a 5 page paper sometime, just to see if anyone notices it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/25-anti-nwo.html


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I've always wanted to put a cake recipe in the middle of a 5 page paper sometime, just to see if anyone notices it




ROFL

well this paper is going to be... jeez i don't even remember how long it has to be. it's a research paper, and we have the whole semester to do it. but it's gotta be super long, and formal, so it's got a title page, and a whole bunch of other shit before the paper even starts.

i'm writing on Gun Rights, and why it is soo important to not let the right to bear arms be taken away. no problems coming up with material lol


----------



## tonefreak

WTF?

somebody flagged Megadeth, Killing is my Business... so now you have to be over 18 to 'watch' it. luckily there's several options... lol


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/25-anti-nwo.html



I'm in.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm in.



Thx for joining!


----------



## tonefreak

im in


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> im in



Thanks for your membership


----------



## tonefreak

night


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night



Cheer's TF


----------



## mike mike

i is in! of cousrse!! i love it!


----------



## Codyjohns

7,000


----------



## mike mike

congrats RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> congrats RT



Thanks Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i is in! of cousrse!! i love it!



Thank you sir!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats RT. On to 10,000


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats RT. On to 10,000



Thanks Bro..........10,000 would be great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Bro..........10,000 would be great.



Not a question of "if" but "when"


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not a question of "if" but "when"



It probably won't take long.


----------



## mike mike

with the way you fuckers have been posting posting these last 3 days, it will be next week!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> with the way you fuckers have been posting posting these last 3 days, it will be next week!


----------



## Codyjohns

Time to hit the sack .


----------



## mike mike

night RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Morning LH....time to bring my Daughter to school.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mine should be getting up shortly


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Mine should be getting up shortly



I think my time is ahead of you......by 2-3 hours??? it's 8:38 am here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think my time is ahead of you......by 2-3 hours??? it's 8:38 am here.



You are 2 hrs ahead of me. Shes out the door at 7:15 am


----------



## tonefreak

hi


----------



## tonefreak

guys


----------



## tonefreak

post


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## tonefreak

whore


----------



## tonefreak

time


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt



OK I'm back from the doctors now........what's new TF???


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT! What's new?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT! What's new?



Not much.........just learning some solo's I have to get down.


----------



## mike mike

Sounds like a bitch. But it's always a bitch until it's finished ad then it's amazing!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hello Richard. That ENGL should be here soon opcorn: 

I can't wat for school to get out and hopefully have the house to myself to get some playing out


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hello Richard. That ENGL should be here soon opcorn:
> 
> I can't wat for school to get out and hopefully have the house to myself to get some playing out



Engl to touch down on Friday!!! I just got the speakers for the cab a few minutes ago. I cant load them. Im off to work shortly.

Crank it up for me bro!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> crank it up for me bro!



x1000000000000000000


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys



Hey Mike.


----------



## mike mike

hey RT. just looking at noise gates. My next very very needed purchase:ISP Decimator Pro Rack
but it is so damn expensive! i need to fin a used one.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT. just looking at noise gates. My next very very needed purchase:ISP Decimator Pro Rack
> but it is so damn expensive! i need to fin a used one.



That looks like a great unit.........I don't use a Noise Gate .....I'm not using that much gain with the band.


----------



## mike mike

i feel you. but short staccato nots, in between the feedback is nad when it's loud on stage with monitors and stuff


----------



## MM54

Hey guys. I like how this page of posts starts with TF saying "Whore time"


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys. I like how this page of posts starts with TF saying "Whore time"


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Hey guys. I like how this page of posts starts with TF saying "Whore time"





hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys



How's it going TF ??


----------



## tonefreak

it's goin RT. it's going. 


it's hump day. what can i say. tomorow's speed bump day, and the TGIF.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> it's goin RT. it's going.
> 
> 
> it's hump day. what can i say. tomorow's speed bump day, and the TGIF.



Two more sleep's.


----------



## Supernova

u never forget the first time you crank up a 900 and blow ur eardrums out


----------



## mike mike

Supernova said:


> u never forget the first time you crank up a 900 and blow ur eardrums out



welcome to the forum, Supernova!


----------



## Codyjohns

Supernova said:


> u never forget the first time you crank up a 900 and blow ur eardrums out



Welcome aboard Supernova.


----------



## Supernova

Thanks mike mike and Michael RT


----------



## Codyjohns

Supernova said:


> Thanks mike mike and Michael RT



Which JCM900 do you own???


----------



## TwinACStacks

Supernova said:


> u never forget the first time you crank up a 900 and blow ur eardrums out



 *WHAT?*

I can't hear you, my 800 is REALLY Loud.....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> *WHAT?*
> 
> I can't hear you, my 800 is REALLY Loud.....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Because of you ..........now I want a 2204.


----------



## mike mike

twin's 2204 has been modded to sound like a peavey bandit


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> twin's 2204 has been modded to sound like a peavey bandit



You know why they call it the bandit




























Because it robs you of your tone


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys



Hi TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning all.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT & TF


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT & TF



Hey Mike


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

I am SO tired


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi guys




TF how's it going Bro. 


mike mike said:


> I am SO tired



Yeah I'm a little burn't today myself .


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> I am SO tired




That is because that MKIII is draining all the LIFE out of you....


 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Gang

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Gang
> 
> TWIN



Hey Twin .............what's shakin'


----------



## TwinACStacks

Waiting to answer the 3 thousand questions that Longhair is going to have about wiring these speakers up to his cabinet.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Waiting to answer the 3 thousand questions that Longhair is going to have about wiring these speakers up to his cabinet.
> 
> TWIN



series parallel


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Waiting to answer the 3 thousand questions that Longhair is going to have about wiring these speakers up to his cabinet.
> 
> TWIN




























fucking motor city jackwagon


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



There's a troll around .........did you catch that...........and he has a Marshall Allergie.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> There's a troll around .........did you catch that...........and he has a Marshall Allergie.



huh?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> huh?



He posted on TF's Allergies thread.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> He posted on TF's Allergies thread.



let me check this out

BRB


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> let me check this out
> 
> BRB



K


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I see now


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I see now


----------



## longfxukxnhair

gotta run to ACE


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> gotta run to ACE



you can still use it with 3 screws for now.........


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Looks like I have to. Its missing a fastener


----------



## Codyjohns

Look's cool Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Look's cool Bro.



Thanks. Now she waits for the Engl!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks. Now she waits for the Engl!



Stoopid question Bro, but did you try it out with one of Your other Heads first?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks. Now she waits for the Engl!



I would love to play that setup .........fuck thats gonna kick ass big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Stoopid question Bro, but did you try it out with one of Your other Heads first?
> 
> TWIN



No. I really dont want to deal with the BS of pulling out a wire and hooking it up. Moving shit around. I will wait for the Engl. It comes tomorrow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I would love to play that setup .........fuck thats gonna kick ass big time.



Im thinking of dropping 65's in my B52 AT cab and making a full stack. Running 2 Reapers and 6-65's


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im thinking of dropping 65's in my B52 AT cab and making a full stack. Running 2 Reapers and 6-65's



I LLLLLLLLove the 65's.......a beautiful wall of sound that would be.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Then You can start Your own Metal band.

Metallifxukxnhairmania.


Sweet.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Then You can start Your own Metal band.
> 
> Metallifxukxnhairmania.
> 
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> TWIN



It will be that bumble bee shit all the time


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I LLLLLLLLove the 65's.......a beautiful wall of sound that would be.



I like how the 65's are less harsh. Great tone!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I like how the 65's are less harsh. Great tone!



A beautiful warm crunch


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> A beautiful warm crunch



thats why Im thinking all 65's in the slant. Or maybe one Reaper 50 & three 65's


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> thats why Im thinking all 65's in the slant. Or maybe one Reaper 50 & three 65's



Two Reaper 50's in the bottom cab.....to add a little depth


----------



## Codyjohns

LH  I went for a smoke and got back to 25 notifications


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> LH  I went for a smoke and got back to 25 notifications



I went thru the first 3 pages of this thread and pushed "like" on all your post. If you get outta line Ill go thru another 3 or so pages


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I went thru the first 3 pages of this thread and pushed "like" on all your post. If you get outta line Ill go thru another 3 or so pages


----------



## Codyjohns

Time to pickup Rachael from school.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Time to pickup Rachael from school.



YAY! Tell her I said "hi"


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> YAY! Tell her I said "hi"



I told her and she says Hi Richard.........shes playing with her toys right now.


----------



## tonefreak

ENOUGH SPEAKER TALK ALREADY! lol


just kidding

hey all.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> ENOUGH SPEAKER TALK ALREADY! lol
> 
> 
> just kidding
> 
> hey all.



Hey TF.


----------



## tonefreak

hi RT

guess what i'm gassing for now






a gibson super jumbo acoustic.


----------



## tonefreak

i might settle for an epiphone though.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi RT
> 
> guess what i'm gassing for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a gibson super jumbo acoustic.



I would love to own one as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I told her and she says Hi Richard.........shes playing with her toys right now.



awwwwwwwww


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I would love to own one as well.



yeah. something about that big bodied acoustic. awesome sound, iconic look.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah. something about that big bodied acoustic. awesome sound, iconic look.



I was just learning the solo in Somebody get me a Doctor on my big bodied acoustic today. .......it's a Washburn


----------



## longfxukxnhair

LOL
Hey RT, you asked for some help in the Most Likes thread so Im calling in the big guns


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> awwwwwwwww



She is so cute and well behaved ........... a specially when she's sleeping.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> hi RT
> 
> guess what i'm gassing for now




 I'd bet it's got something to do with KITTY.


The kid just drips hormones.....


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She is so cute and well behaved ........... a specially when she's sleeping.





Just you wait...............


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> LOL
> Hey RT, you asked for some help in the Most Likes thread so Im calling in the big guns



oh no..... you didn't


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> oh no..... you didn't



Im pretty sure I did.


----------



## mike mike

Lolz hi guys. I got hired for more session work! This time by a band in Palo alto!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike

cool


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Lolz hi guys. I got hired for more session work! This time by a band in Palo alto!!



Hey Mike........that's great news Bro.


----------



## Steve0525

whats up guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> whats up guys



SteveO.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Steve


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry to butt in guys, but RT, this is for you:   
guitar amp
Now you'll have one for years to come!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Sorry to butt in guys, but RT, this is for you:
> guitar amp
> Now you'll have one for years to come!



Thats fucking sweet!


----------



## tonefreak

3 lessons down, 1 to go.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi MM


----------



## mike mike

Fuck me I got another band offer from a very prominent ban in the area called wasrachythe. I'm not sure if it is an offer but I will show you the message later it looks a lot like one


----------



## MM54

Hey LFH.

Sounds cool, Mike!


----------



## tonefreak

sweet!

hi mike and matt


----------



## MM54

Hey TF


----------



## tonefreak

whats going on tonight MM


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> whats going on tonight MM



Not much at all, took some placement tests for college in the fall, ate up most of my evening. I'm looking at the clock and seeing that it's 8 already, and wondering how 

There really aren't enough hours in the day -.-


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Not much at all, took some placement tests for college in the fall, ate up most of my evening. I'm looking at the clock and seeing that it's 8 already, and wondering how
> 
> There really aren't enough hours in the day -.-



amen... i can't wait for summer, not getting dark till 8:30/9:00... so nice.


----------



## Codyjohns

thrawn86 said:


> Sorry to butt in guys, but RT, this is for you:
> guitar amp
> Now you'll have one for years to come!



$70!!! ........... I only paid $25 for mine and the godly tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

Where is LH and TF???


----------



## tonefreak

i'm here! watcha need? lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm here! watcha need? lol



You guys are killing me with laughter today.


----------



## tonefreak

Lol


----------



## Codyjohns

My sides are hurting from laughing.


----------



## tonefreak

i know whatcha mean. lol




anybody know how to get this annoying thing to go away? you know when you right click on something, and the drop down thing, and you click on the option, and the drop down menu goes away, except for the part that highlighted when you clicked? and it stays there, in front of other windows you have open. being a pain in the ass? if i sleep my computer and wake it up, it goes away, but the next time i right click on something it comes back... it's driving me MAD.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> anybody know how to get this annoying thing to go away? you know when you right click on something, and the drop down thing, and you click on the option, and the drop down menu goes away, except for the part that highlighted when you clicked? and it stays there, in front of other windows you have open. being a pain in the ass? if i sleep my computer and wake it up, it goes away, but the next time i right click on something it comes back... it's driving me MAD.



That happens to me sometimes, albeit rare. I can honestly say I have no idea what causes it or how to make it stop


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i know whatcha mean. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know how to get this annoying thing to go away? you know when you right click on something, and the drop down thing, and you click on the option, and the drop down menu goes away, except for the part that highlighted when you clicked? and it stays there, in front of other windows you have open. being a pain in the ass? if i sleep my computer and wake it up, it goes away, but the next time i right click on something it comes back... it's driving me MAD.



Are you using XP ??


----------



## tonefreak

vista (SUCKS)


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> That happens to me sometimes, albeit rare. I can honestly say I have no idea what causes it or how to make it stop




yeah, it's been doing it all day today. i'll wait till later and shut it down completly and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> vista (SUCKS)



Vista .........you need Windows 7.


----------



## tonefreak

i know


----------



## longfxukxnhair

It looks as if RT is going thru the 6100 thread from the beginning and clicking that damn like button


----------



## tonefreak

really? i've only got 23 likes notifications. 2 of them from today.


maybe he's starting at the beggining. i didn't start posting till like... 40 pages in or so i think.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> It looks as if RT is going thru the 6100 thread from the beginning and clicking that damn like button



I think the forum is going to need rehab for the damn like button.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I think the forum is going to need rehab for the damn like button.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


>



Don't press it.........you can do it.......resist.


----------



## tonefreak

next we'll have an AA thread of sorts.


likeaddicts anonymous. LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TF, light up RT's notification


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> next we'll have an AA thread of sorts.
> 
> 
> likeaddicts anonymous. LOL



Damn it  I press it again.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> TF, light up RT's notification



i'm on it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i'm on it.



good man


RT, you have had it. TF is a monster when he is on a mission


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i'm on it.



Nooooooooooo


----------



## tonefreak

tonefreak said:


> at first i thought that was a picture of a bowl of chocolate
> 
> 
> untill i looked closer and saw a head.
> 
> 
> congrats Steve!




hey LH. remember this. LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey LH. remember this. LOL



good times


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> good times



i was going through liking RT's posts and came across that again.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i was going through liking RT's posts and came across that again.



I know.......I seen that..........that was funny.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I had about 40 likes this morning.........NOW I have 180.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

me an lh went back to the beginning of this thread and started hitting like on every one of yer posts.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> me an lh went back to the beginning of this thread and started hitting like on every one of yer posts.



I know you guys are awesome.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> me an lh went back to the beginning of this thread and started hitting like on every one of yer posts.



thats because we are bastards like that


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. just got done with a long brainstorm jam and some recording.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Tomorrow is Engl day. I feel like a kids on Christmas eve night


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Tomorrow is Engl day. I feel like a kids on Christmas eve night





congrats man. 

i am soooo happy with how my peavey is sounding through my 4x12 right now, but it can't beat a F****** ENGL!!


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT! having a very metal night until my mom came home  how about you?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> congrats man.
> 
> i am soooo happy with how my peavey is sounding through my 4x12 right now, but it can't beat a F****** ENGL!!



I really cant wait to hear this damn thing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I also got like 13 preamps in the mail today. Im just waiting on the Engl


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I really cant wait to hear this damn thing.



They are great amp heads and easy to dial in ........you will love it.


----------



## mike mike

I am so excited for you!!! Omg .ENGL!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> They are great amp heads and easy to dial in ........you will love it.



I hope so. I have spent a lot of time to get this amp

Pics will be posted here by Sat


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I am so excited for you!!! Omg engl



+10000000000

like button wasnt gonna cut it on this


----------



## longfxukxnhair

im out for the night guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> +10000000000
> 
> like button wasnt gonna cut it on this


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm out for the night as well.


----------



## mike mike

later richard. i can't keep up with you crazy mother fugger speed posters


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> later richard. i can't keep up with you crazy mother fugger speed posters



I'm having trouble keeping up with the like button.


----------



## mike mike




----------



## Codyjohns

Happy Friday all.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm never prepared for the Holidays....

Morning R/T

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys

RICHARD 

didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> RICHARD
> 
> didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?



    

I had to look at that a few times before I got it.
Not yet. Tracking says its here in Phx but not out for delivery yet. I just got called in to start work at 11:30 am so its a real good chance I wont be here when they drop it off.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm never prepared for the Holidays....
> 
> Morning R/T
> 
> TWIN





longfxukxnhair said:


> morning guys





tonefreak said:


> hi guys
> 
> RICHARD
> 
> didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?didjagetityet?



Morning Guys........LH Engl


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## mike mike

morning guys. funny picture above


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> morning guys. funny picture above



Morning Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. How are the dual reverbs treating you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT. How are the dual reverbs treating you?



I just got the modded one right now............I go through amp heads like underwear............that's why I stopped putting it in my sig.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I just got the modded one right now............I go through amp heads like underwear............that's why I stopped putting it in my sig.



That's cook though! Best to have your favourite one rather than two of the same amp. Best anyway to get that NMV amp you want!! You will be a bad ass with that RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That's cook though! Best to have your favourite one rather than two of the same amp. Best anyway to get that NMV amp you want!! You will be a bad ass with that RT



I want my 70's 1959 SL..........a few more months and I will buy one.


----------



## mike mike

That will be bad ass and I know that it will fill the sound in your head you want


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That will be bad ass and I know that it will fill the sound in your head you want



You just boost the front of the amp a bit ...........and you get a wicked clean gain tone from them baby's.


----------



## mike mike

Hell yeah. Some day I will play a NMV Marshall. When my friend finishes buildig his 45/100 for sure. I need to try a SD-1 cause you guys like it so much. But I'm not a booster ya know? Just for those few parts when you need a little more sustain. I have gone one so long using barely any gain that now I realize how little I have been using. I bumped it from 4 to 6 for this brutal stuff on the peavey

How much gain do you use on the DR?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hell yeah. Some day I will play a NMV Marshall. When my friend finishes buildig his 45/100 for sure. I need to try a SD-1 cause you guys like it so much. But I'm not a booster ya know? Just for those few parts when you need a little more sustain. I have gone one so long using barely any gain that now I realize how little I have been using. I bumped it from 4 to 6 for this brutal stuff on the peavey
> 
> How much gain do you use on the DR?



Right now I have the gain(both) on 7 and I boost the front of the amp with the Boss SD-1(level 10-tone 0-gain 0)a clean boost............then 8ohm Marshall cab with G-12 65's in it.


----------



## Razzle

hahahaha... you 3 or 4... this is like a personal thread for you. been lurking and readin' this thing for a WEEK it seems... most of what I picked up were in the first 50-60 pages (it's up to freakin' 240).

anyway.. reading this and other threads motivated me to buy a 2501. Was looking for a tube amp to replace my purple VXT50, and finally got one. Learning a lot, and need to learn more because it doesn't play that loud, and I've heard lots of posts that say the same, but that it should... so I gotta do some checking before I ask any REAL questions. Although it may not be that loud (yet), it sure does sound good.

but happy to be part of the JCM900 family.


----------



## tonefreak

hey razzle


hey everybody else.


----------



## Codyjohns

Razzle said:


> hahahaha... you 3 or 4... this is like a personal thread for you. been lurking and readin' this thing for a WEEK it seems... most of what I picked up were in the first 50-60 pages (it's up to freakin' 240).
> 
> anyway.. reading this and other threads motivated me to buy a 2501. Was looking for a tube amp to replace my purple VXT50, and finally got one. Learning a lot, and need to learn more because it doesn't play that loud, and I've heard lots of posts that say the same, but that it should... so I gotta do some checking before I ask any REAL questions. Although it may not be that loud (yet), it sure does sound good.
> 
> but happy to be part of the JCM900 family.




Welcome board razzle. 



tonefreak said:


> hey razzle
> 
> 
> hey everybody else.




What's new TF


----------



## tonefreak

not much. waiting on a response from somebody who might be coming to record with me tonight. hopefully he lets me know soon, as there's big concert i might go to if he doesn't come.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> not much. waiting on a response from somebody who might be coming to record with me tonight. hopefully he lets me know soon, as there's big concert i might go to if he doesn't come.



Cool Bro............I have a band practice tonight.


----------



## tonefreak

well that cleared up fast. my sister just walked in and said 'oh, by the way, Charlie called before, he's not coming tonight'





sooooooo. do i want to go spend $20 that i don't have, and go to a Skillet concert, 

or do i want to stay home, and work on guitars. and physics.






hmmm


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> well that cleared up fast. my sister just walked in and said 'oh, by the way, Charlie called before, he's not coming tonight'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooo. do i want to go spend $20 that i don't have, and go to a Skillet concert,
> 
> or do i want to stay home, and work on guitars. and physics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm



Skillet concert


----------



## Codyjohns

LH got the Engl yet??????????


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Skillet concert




that's what i'm leaning towards... i have all day tomorow to work on physics and guitars. LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> that's what i'm leaning towards... i have all day tomorow to work on physics and guitars. LOL




Did you catch that......."Like"


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Did you catch that......."Like"




yeah

LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah
> 
> LOL



My sides are hurting from


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, this like thing is pretty funny.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, this like thing is pretty funny.



Did LH get the Engl???


----------



## tonefreak

not last i heard. he had to work this afternoon, he thought it would come while he's at work.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> not last i heard. he had to work this afternoon, he thought it would come while he's at work.



It's FRIDAY


----------



## tonefreak

FRIDAY FOR THE WIN



and SKILLET it is. 

why the hell did they name their band after a frying pan?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> FRIDAY FOR THE WIN
> 
> 
> 
> and SKILLET it is.
> 
> why the hell did they name their band after a frying pan?



maybe because they fry your brains???


----------



## TwinACStacks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0Gsn4khss]YouTube - SNICKERS Peanut Butter Squared - "Focus Group"[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> YouTube - SNICKERS Peanut Butter Squared - "Focus Group"
> 
> TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> maybe because they fry your brains???




could be. LOL

i just went down and warmed up my ears. been since july last summer that i been to a loud concert. actually i think Skillet may have been the good loud band i saw last summer.lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> could be. LOL
> 
> i just went down and warmed up my ears. been since july last summer that i been to a loud concert. actually i think Skillet may have been the good loud band i saw last summer.lol



They sound petty good. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mjlM_RnsVE]YouTube - Skillet - Monster (Video)[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> They sound petty good.
> 
> YouTube - Skillet - Monster (Video)



i actually really don't care for skillet's records, but live they are pretty incredible. very very high energy show.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> i actually really don't care for skillet's records, but live they are pretty incredible. very very high energy show.



It sounds "Like" you're going to have a great time.


----------



## mike mike

Where the hell is Richard and his e670??!!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Where the hell is Richard and his e670??!!!!!!



ENGL E 670 EL 34 Special Edition


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> ENGL E 670 EL 34 Special Edition



yes, and? i still wanna see his haha


----------



## mike mike

Where is he???? :Ohno:


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4m0Lt5e6b4&NR=1]YouTube - In Flames - Free Fall[/ame]

Video's a bit odd, but a great song.


----------



## mike mike

not my thing but it's pretty cool. In flames uses JVM's


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAAXK3Mzm2k&feature=related]YouTube - IN FLAMES - The Quiet Place[/ame]


Hopefully I'll be seeing them in July.

Edit: I think Richard is in this video in some of the very short clips, kinda looks like him


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi gang.

UPDATE: At the time of this posting I have not received the Engl.


----------



## mike mike

I am sorry Richard!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I am sorry Richard!



thx


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> thx



It better be there tomorrow or i am coming to arizona with my guns, and you are dog the bounty hunter, and we are gonna kick some asses and find that


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> It better be there tomorrow or i am coming to arizona with my guns, and you are dog the bounty hunter, and we are gonna kick some asses and find that



again, thx


----------



## tonefreak

DUDES.

skillet was awesome. the gay rapper dude that had the opening slot was... gay

superchick was alright

Skillet was AWESOME as always.

i'm going to bed to rest my sore neck... too much headbanging, lol


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> DUDES.
> 
> skillet was awesome. the gay rapper dude that had the opening slot was... gay
> 
> superchick was alright
> 
> Skillet was AWESOME as always.
> 
> i'm going to bed to rest my sore neck... too much headbanging, lol



You like christian music, you should listen to my band, Im not in these vids but you get the idea,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbLDutJjnZA]YouTube - Live at the Ark (part 1 of 13)[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

i like it steve. pretty damn good and i like how it's connotative rather than screaming JESUS. and the guitar player has some great chops. i'm not big on Christian music, but this hardly constitutes as it! very good shit. i am through 5:00 so far


----------



## mike mike

watched it all. good stuff. congrats steve.


----------



## Razzle

Steve0525 said:


> You like christian music, you should listen to my band, Im not in these vids but you get the idea,


Sounds awesome steve.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> DUDES.
> 
> skillet was awesome. the gay rapper dude that had the opening slot was... gay
> 
> superchick was alright
> 
> Skillet was AWESOME as always.
> 
> i'm going to bed to rest my sore neck... too much headbanging, lol



Tone is lying, I know how his neck got sore. Truth is: He went to get a drink of milk before bedtime and the Cow fell on him....

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Good morning Twin and Razzle


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> You like christian music, you should listen to my band, Im not in these vids but you get the idea,
> 
> YouTube - Live at the Ark (part 1 of 13)




i like it!


honestly i don't listen to much christian music. not recorded. some bands i like to see live, such as Skillet. there's a christian band down in milwaukee that i've seen 2 times now, kinda the same type of blues geared music as your band, but they don't play with multiple marshall cabs on stage lol. they do the fender deluxe and fender tweeds. what are they called now... hmm... Saved by Grace. they're pretty good.


----------



## Razzle

tonefreak said:


> hey razzle





Michael RT said:


> Welcome board razzle.





mike mike said:


> Good morning Twin and Razzle



thanks guys....


----------



## Razzle

hey... what do y'all think of this?
I know you saw it Mike...





So how really rare are the purple 2100's, and what's this baby worth?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Tone is lying, I know how his neck got sore. Truth is: He went to get a drink of milk before bedtime and the Cow fell on him....
> 
> TWIN




fucking classic Twin


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Razzle said:


> hey... what do y'all think of this?
> I know you saw it Mike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how really rare are the purple 2100's, and what's this baby worth?



Very nice Razzle


----------



## Razzle

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice Razzle


Oh I wish I owned it... I'm just trying to figure what it's gonna take TO own it.


----------



## mike mike

Nice Razzle!! i think it's a Recover, but yeah that's awesome! i almost did that to my head, but decided to keep it original. I paid more than market for my head. 

Hi Richard. Do You have the ENGL blues?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey d00dz


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> i like it!
> 
> 
> honestly i don't listen to much christian music. not recorded. some bands i like to see live, such as Skillet. there's a christian band down in milwaukee that i've seen 2 times now, kinda the same type of blues geared music as your band, but they don't play with multiple marshall cabs on stage lol. they do the fender deluxe and fender tweeds. what are they called now... hmm... Saved by Grace. they're pretty good.


Yeah the bands live rigs change all the time depending, usually just half stack or full stack per player, there are 3 guitar players, one plays organ a lot though. Sometimes on the big stage we do 2 full stacks per guy... Super loud lol


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Yeah the bands live rigs change all the time depending, usually just half stack or full stack per player, there are 3 guitar players, one plays organ a lot though. Sometimes on the big stage we do 2 full stacks per guy... Super loud lol




NICE. the most my band has done is a half stack each. i run my dsl half stack all the time, and we have a contact with a tsl/b cab half stack that we borrow for bigger gigs. pretty sweet.

my next band is probably going to be a 4 piece if i can find a good enough bass player. thing is, for a 4 piece to work, the bass player has to be REALLY good, otherwise it just sounds like shit.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Nice Razzle!! i think it's a Recover, but yeah that's awesome! i almost did that to my head, but decided to keep it original. I paid more than market for my head.
> 
> Hi Richard. Do You have the ENGL blues?



Hi Mike.

I have the UPS angers!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Steve


----------



## mike mike

My mom is on a warpath today. i hate this so much. I think she is Mentally unstable, but not joking, For Real.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> My mom is on a warpath today. i hate this so much. I think she is Mentally unstable, but not joking, For Real.



Sorry Mike. Just keep a low profile


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> My mom is on a warpath today. i hate this so much. I think she is Mentally unstable, but not joking, For Real.



I know what you mean, mine acts like a bipolar psychopath most of the time. That's when I disappear into my shop or up to my room.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Marshall Bro's.


----------



## MM54

Hey RT


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey RT



Hey Matt....how are you???


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Hey Matt....how are you???



Not too bad, a bit on the tired side, a touch confused in general, but not too bad at all 

How're you?


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Not too bad, a bit on the tired side, a touch confused in general, but not too bad at all
> 
> How're you?



I need ball joints for my Charger so I'm a little bummed ........other then that I'm doing good.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> I have the UPS angers!



 It's not good to have issues and carry them around inside LH. You really should enroll in a UPS Angers Management Class.

You will feel better.....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> It's not good to have issues and carry them around inside LH. You really should enroll in a UPS Angers Management Class.
> 
> You will feel better.....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Sign me up.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> It's not good to have issues and carry them around inside LH. You really should enroll in a UPS Angers Management Class.
> 
> You will feel better.....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Ill hang on to my anger. It will be good to use when I talk to UPS corporate.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys

so my buddy came over and we started recording today. we have some acoustic tracks, some good vocal tracks, some not so good vocal tracks, and a start on the electric guitars. sounding good so far!


----------



## tonefreak

so i was thinkin about that skillet concert last night. 

and i realized something kinda funny. Skillet is (obviously) a pretty typical moder metal band. guitars with highly scooped mids, down tuned a ways.

the lead singer is also the bass player. occasionally, he stops playing, audience participation stuff.


at the concerts, you can't even tell when he stops playing bass. no difference in the house mix. lol

the guitars are downtuned and are pushing so much bass end, that the bass really doesn't have any effect in the overall house mix. lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> so i was thinkin about that skillet concert last night.
> 
> and i realized something kinda funny. Skillet is (obviously) a pretty typical moder metal band. guitars with highly scooped mids, down tuned a ways.
> 
> the lead singer is also the bass player. occasionally, he stops playing, audience participation stuff.
> 
> 
> at the concerts, you can't even tell when he stops playing bass. no difference in the house mix. lol
> 
> the guitars are downtuned and are pushing so much bass end, that the bass really doesn't have any effect in the overall house mix. lol



not a typical modern metal band. maybe a mainstream garbage metal band! i've never heard of this band, and i don't want to!


----------



## mike mike

Ok, Rant over! i finished a rough demo for a new side project tonight! after hours labouring over the guitar, bass, and computer mixing! and, i am going to redo left side tomorrow!! whoo! on the plus side, even at low volume, thanks to my amazing marshall cab, the tone came out absolutely godly! Ahh, what would it have been like cranked?


----------



## tonefreak

Skillet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mjlM_RnsVE]YouTube - Skillet - Monster (Video)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcsIdGOuZY]YouTube - Skillet - Hero (Video)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6obINPvZtg]YouTube - Rebirthing - Skillet[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNCrLV8W_M]YouTube - Skillet - Comatose (Lyrics)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aJUnltwsqs]YouTube - Skillet - Awake and Alive[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Not metal haha


----------



## mike mike

where is everyone?


----------



## Steve0525

Sorry im here.


----------



## Steve0525

You feelin sick Mike? so is the baby..


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> You feelin sick Mike? so is the baby..



yeah. sore thought, can't quite stand straight, i was breathing extrememely heavily last night and uncontrollably shivering like mad, and i am dealing with my parents. whoo! sorry about you baby i hope she is alright.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike and Steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi all



Hey Bro ........how are you???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im good.

How are you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im good.
> 
> How are you?



I'm doing good..............I was trying out some amps at the music store and I was blown way by the Bugera 333XL.........wicked sounding amp head and very inexpensive..........for the price 640 bucks I think I might grab one.


----------



## mike mike

Hey Richard and RT. Don't do it!!  keep on track!

I just got done playing a 1968 superbass through a 67 pinstripe cab with a USA Strat and a LP R8, cranked. Let me say, that was an experience.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm doing good..............I was trying out some amps at the music store and I was blown way by the Bugera 333XL.........wicked sounding amp head and very inexpensive..........for the price 640 bucks I think I might grab one.



A few have said they get lost in a live mix


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Richard and RT. Don't do it!!  keep on track!
> 
> I just got done playing a 1968 superbass through a 67 pinstripe cab with a USA Strat and a LP R8, cranked. Let me say, that was an experience.



Did you like it?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey Richard and RT. Don't do it!!  keep on track!
> 
> I just got done playing a 1968 superbass through a 67 pinstripe cab with a USA Strat and a LP R8, cranked. Let me say, that was an experience.



I'm still buying a super lead.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> A few have said they get lost in a live mix



The first models I play (6262, 1990) a little harsh on the ears  but this 333xl is the real deal .........it sounds great......I found it had something I've bin looking for..... EVH sound..........when I played the old VH the sound was right there.


----------



## MM54

What's with these nuts trying to sell cars/trucks on Craigslist with a one line description and no pictures or anything. Do they really expect to get anyone interested?


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> What's with these nuts trying to sell cars/trucks on Craigslist with a one line description and no pictures or anything. Do they really expect to get anyone interested?



i know right!

people need to at least list whether it's 2 or 4x4. then i can just not bother with the 2x4 ones.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> i know right!
> 
> people need to at least list whether it's 2 or 4x4. then i can just not bother with the 2x4 ones.



Call it picky but I'm looking for a 4x4, between mid 80's and mid 90's, Ford F-150, not the sissy ones with short beds and long cabs, full size bed. My budget isn't much so it's limited already, but still, people are nuts.

Oh, and remember that ad I posted a few days ago of the F-150 with the windsor? I e-mailed the guy and asked what year it was (the ad didn't say). Remember how good it looked? It's a fucking '78! Someone is looking at it tomorrow, so I probably won't get a chance at it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> when I played the old VH the sound was right there.



Really?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Really?



I can't believe it myself........the down fall of the amp is that's all it could did well IMO............but that's fine with me I love that kind of sound.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I would love to get that early VH tone


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would love to get that early VH tone



The hardest part is playing like EVH or whoever (the part that 99% of the forum doesn't understand) and THEN finding a amp head with that type of sound.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The hardest part is playing like EVH or whoever (the part that 99% of the forum doesn't understand) and THEN finding a amp head with that type of sound.



I had the pleasure of watching him play on their last tour (with DLR). And they had a jumbo screen above the band. Every time he soloed the screen was on his hands. Tone is in the hands!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did you like it?



My parents said it sounded amazing(and they never say anything sounds amazing) but idk Richard. It was definitely cool, but that close to it it sounded like the old speakers were heaving and pulling. But it was deffinitwyl pretty cool. And Loud.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> My parents said it sounded amazing(and they never say anything sounds amazing) but idk Richard. It was definitely cool, but that close to it it sounded like the old speakers were heaving and pulling. But it was deffinitwyl pretty cool. And Loud.



All part of the evolution of playing bro. File it away


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I had the pleasure of watching him play on their last tour (with DLR). And they had a jumbo screen above the band. Every time he soloed the screen was on his hands. Tone is in the hands!



Richard I have had people ask me (why doesn't my Laney AOR sound like your's) and really they are asking ( why don't I sound like you) How do I answer that question.........the sound come's from You and out of You comes the sound.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Richard I have had people ask me (why doesn't my Laney AOR sound like your's) and really they are asking ( why don't I sound like you) How do I answer that question.........the sound come's from You and out of You comes the sound.



Im not sure why its so hard for people to wrap their mind around that. It has everything to do with pressure, callous, strings, grip etc. 

Until they get that they wont move on


----------



## mike mike

For sure. I would have liked to hear how it sounded out inthe store outside of the loud room cause my parents never react like that. It must have sounded godly. They said it was even loud out in the store and at the end an employee said it shaking the desk. 

I also played a 6505+ head through a 2x12, and it has less gain than my combo, but it was still sick(don't use much gain anyway). Sounded awesome. I haven't changed my mind about what I want though 

What's up RT?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im not sure why its so hard for people to wrap their mind around that. It has everything to do with pressure, callous, strings, grip etc.
> 
> Until they get that they wont move on



The longer you play guitar the less important the gear becomes.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> For sure. I would have liked to hear how it sounded out inthe store outside of the loud room cause my parents never react like that. It must have sounded godly. They said it was even loud out in the store and at the end an employee said it shaking the desk.
> 
> I also played a 6505+ head through a 2x12, and it has less gain than my combo, but it was still sick(don't use much gain anyway). Sounded awesome. I haven't changed my mind about what I want though
> 
> What's up RT?



Not much Bro........just getting Rachael ready for bed. brush her teeth ect....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Rachael


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Rachael



I call her over to see your post..........she loves the waves.......she said ( Hi Minster Richard)  she so cute.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I call her over to see your post..........she loves the waves.......she said ( Hi Minster Richard)  she so cute.



She is a cutie. Seems very polite. If its ok with dad she can call my just Richard.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> She is a cutie. Seems very polite. If its ok with dad she can call my just Richard.



She's just being silly  she normally calls you Richard. 
six years old and gets to play on a Ibanez Jem and through my Laney......I should make a video of her playing it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She's just being silly  she normally calls you Richard.
> six years old and gets to play on a Ibanez Jem and through my Laney......I should make a video of her playing it.



You should? You damn well better.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> You should? You damn well better.



She has to practice hard first.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She has to practice hard first.



I say put her on it and let it rip.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I say put her on it and let it rip.



Her sister Jessica has my camcorder right now .........I will try to get it this week.


----------



## mike mike

Well i figured out that the only Diezel distributor in CA is about 10 minutes from my sister's college. so when we see her next week, i get to play one


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Well i figured out that the only Diezel distributor in CA is about 10 minutes from my sister's college. so when we see her next week, i get to play one



I want to try one out as well ............I have heard great things about these amp .


----------



## Codyjohns

What do you guys think of Fryette (VHT)amps??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> What do you guys think of Fryette (VHT)amps??



I have no exp with them


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have no exp with them



Yeah me to..........the youtube clip's sound tight.


----------



## mike mike

I like them. The Sig-X sounded awesome when I played it. Like a smooth high gain Marshall.

Diezels are amazing. The Herbert is just... Purrr-fect. I am torn between it and an invader 150. I am extremely excited to play one


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I like them. The Sig-X sounded awesome when I played it. Like a smooth high gain Marshall.
> 
> Diezels are amazing. The Herbert is just... Purrr-fect. I am torn between it and an invader 150. I am extremely excited to play one



A lot of the Fryette amps comes with KT88's in them........I like those power tubes a lot.


----------



## mike mike

they are cool for sure. expensive though


----------



## mike mike

When i tried the VHT, it cost about 1500 used. let's jsut say i didn't think it was worth any more than that


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> When i tried the VHT, it cost about 1500 used. let's jsut say i didn't think it was worth any more than that



Yeah I know what you're saying.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Call it picky but I'm looking for a 4x4, between mid 80's and mid 90's, Ford F-150, not the sissy ones with short beds and long cabs, full size bed. My budget isn't much so it's limited already, but still, people are nuts.
> 
> Oh, and remember that ad I posted a few days ago of the F-150 with the windsor? I e-mailed the guy and asked what year it was (the ad didn't say). Remember how good it looked? It's a fucking '78! Someone is looking at it tomorrow, so I probably won't get a chance at it.




yeah, i'm not suprised. i should get some pictures of my neighbor's chevy. he bought it new in 79. long box, standard 2 door cab. he's on the 2nd box, as the first one rusted through several years ago, and the 2nd transmission. the engine is all original except for some minor stuff, starter, alternator, that kinda stuff.

and it's a farm truck. he has in no way been kind to it over it's long life lol. but it's in good condition!



but yeah, i'm looking for the same as you, except i'd drive a chevy too. i'll drive any truck so long as it's 4x4, not japanese, doesn't say dodge on it, and is made in America.

i do prefer long box with standard cabs though.


----------



## tonefreak

i have started a new grou

JOIN UP!

http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/26-huh.html


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys, RT I would beware the 333xl, I sold mine a few months ago for $360 and I dont regret it. The clean was amazing but nothing else, and the tube sockets and whatnot are pre blah, but for the money it's worth it, my friend James plays music like you and goes to MI, he has a 333xl too and he likes it, but he has NEVER gotten a good rec. tone with it, it just doesn't record well, check him out. There are 4 of us really good friends and we all have a yellow 550 we always play them together lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sR1Om7iy28]YouTube - James Gay - Set Your Mind Free[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

I think i may be getting a TC G Major this week! I found a really good price on one in San Francisco. Wish me luck!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I think i may be getting a TC G Major this week! I found a really good price on one in San Francisco. Wish me luck!!



good luck


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys. I am extremely sick. looks like i am taking the day off. I am so anxiously waiting for an email reply on the G Major so i can tell my dad where it is so he can pick it up at work


----------



## probes

Hey guys. Im sure you might appreciate this, so i thought id tell you. I was in the studio all weekend recording, rhythm and lead for all out tracks on an album were trying to get out. Anyhow for some of the solos we were running my 100w 900dr on channel b, gain 8.5-9, master volume 10, prescence 6, treb 12 oclock, mid & bass dimed, and an boss eq in the loop pushing the mids as much as possible. Coupled with my brand new LP Trad. We had to record in the desk room for reasons im sure you can guess. Apparantly you could hear it on the street outside... sound proof room my arse. Anyhow enough of my volume fetish, the reason for posting is that it just proved again that something strange happens to a 900dr when its fully open, the tone is just unbelievable, drop off to about 8/9 on the master and it disappears. Shame. 
I have though had a fucking cool weekend!


----------



## mike mike

probes said:


> Hey guys. Im sure you might appreciate this, so i thought id tell you. I was in the studio all weekend recording, rhythm and lead for all out tracks on an album were trying to get out. Anyhow for some of the solos we were running my 100w 900dr on channel b, gain 8.5-9, master volume 10, prescence 6, treb 12 oclock, mid & bass dimed, and an boss eq in the loop pushing the mids as much as possible. Coupled with my brand new LP Trad. We had to record in the desk room for reasons im sure you can guess. Apparantly you could hear it on the street outside... sound proof room my arse. Anyhow enough of my volume fetish, the reason for posting is that it just proved again that something strange happens to a 900dr when its fully open, the tone is just unbelievable, drop off to about 8/9 on the master and it disappears. Shame.
> I have though had a fucking cool weekend!



That sounds AWESOME!! Amazing! Will we get to hear these recordings?


----------



## probes

mike mike said:


> That sounds AWESOME!! Amazing! Will we get to hear these recordings?



Still main vocals to do, then mix/master, so its a few weeks off at our current slow rate. But once some are done, sure ill post them. Were not metal, were hard rock, bluesy rock to acoustic ballad stuff, an intersting mix.


----------



## Codyjohns

probes said:


> Still main vocals to do, then mix/master, so its a few weeks off at our current slow rate. But once some are done, sure ill post them. Were not metal, were hard rock, bluesy rock to acoustic ballad stuff, an intersting mix.



That would be great Bro .......I would love to hear it...........when you crank up a DR it's a whole different animal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang

Guess what just came?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi gang
> 
> Guess what just came?



Congrat's Bro  Looks beautiful


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Congrat's Bro  Looks beautiful



Thx. Im about to let er rip


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi gang
> 
> Guess what just came?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

OMG!!!

So much to figure out. I was on clean and I had the gain up on it and tweaked it a bit and it sounded like Tesla's LIL SUZY

RT & TWIN- you guys where dead on when you talked up the 65's. Very well rounded tone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yep.... and the Reapers should fill in the Bass that the 65's lack nicely.

It was Planned. Just wait 'til those suckers are broken in....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Yep.... and the Reapers should fill in the Bass that the 65's lack nicely.
> 
> It was Planned. Just wait 'til those suckers are broken in....
> 
> TWIN



Im just glad Im not running thru 75. This amp would be to bright/harsh


----------



## mike mike

that is so sexy!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## tonefreak

lookin good LH!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im just glad Im not running thru 75. This amp would be to bright/harsh





Tag! You're it.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> that is so sexy!! CONGRATS!!!



Thank you. Sounds amazing!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> lookin good LH!



Thx


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Tag! You're it.
> 
> TWIN



TAG! Youre it


----------



## mike mike

Hows the metal?


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey Matt. 

Richard this is the sound the SE makes that makes me Gizz
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80N01PPyUI4]YouTube - Decrepit Birth - Engl Special Edition E 670 - in the studio[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Matt.
> 
> Richard this is the sound the SE makes that makes me Gizz
> YouTube - Decrepit Birth - Engl Special Edition E 670 - in the studio



DUDE, the tone you can pull out of this amp is insane. No wonder they are $4000 new. You can get "DEEP", push the mids or go high. Or mix it all.


----------



## mike mike

thats so amazing


----------



## mike mike

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

Why hello tone freak hows the DSL treating you?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Why hello tone freak hows the DSL treating you?




honestly, i havn't had time to play at all lately. i got to play for about 5 minutes yesterday. i'm lucky to sit down at my drum kit for 10 minutes every couple of days. too damn busy between work and school and other stuff.


----------



## mike mike

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXTFwfGE0Ak]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Sick Again[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Sick Again



My Favorite band


----------



## mike mike

i am so sick


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm sorry to hear that Bro...........I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MM54

Hey everyone!





tonefreak said:


> honestly, i havn't had time to play at all lately. i got to play for about 5 minutes yesterday. i'm lucky to sit down at my drum kit for 10 minutes every couple of days. too damn busy between work and school and other stuff.



I know what you mean, I've not played in probably a week, it sucks! Everything's so crazy with school and moving that I've not had any time. Hopefully soon I'll get some time to play a bit!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I've not played in probably a week, it sucks! Everything's so crazy with school and moving that I've not had any time. Hopefully soon I'll get some time to play a bit!



Hey Matt..........I'm in the same vote.......very busy lately.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I've not played in probably a week, it sucks! Everything's so crazy with school and moving that I've not had any time. Hopefully soon I'll get some time to play a bit!




yeah, i can't wait for school to be done. granted i'll (hopefully) have full time work, but my free time won't be taken up with homework.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Bro...........I hope you feel better soon.



Maybe i will when my dad gets home with my G Major


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Maybe i will when my dad gets home with my G Major



Congrats Bro..........nice score.


----------



## nickkucway

new to this board. so i just got a JCM 900 2100. it has EL34s (obviously) but the tubes are pretty dead. should i bother getting it rebiased and retubed at a shop or should i just retube the head myself?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i can't wait for school to be done. granted i'll (hopefully) have full time work, but my free time won't be taken up with homework.



Hey TF ...........you sound like you're busy as hell.......don't forget to practice your drums and guitar.


----------



## mike mike

nickkucway said:


> new to this board. so i just got a JCM 900 2100. it has EL34s (obviously) but the tubes are pretty dead. should i bother getting it rebiased and retubed at a shop or should i just retube the head myself?



Retube yourself and see how it sounds. but checking the bias never hurts anything. welcome to the forum! love the MkIII's


----------



## Codyjohns

nickkucway said:


> new to this board. so i just got a JCM 900 2100. it has EL34s (obviously) but the tubes are pretty dead. should i bother getting it rebiased and retubed at a shop or should i just retube the head myself?



Welcome Nick.............you should NEVER bias a amp without proper training .........a amplifier can kill you even if it is unplugged from the wall......I would bring it to the shop to have it biased.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Welcome Nick.............you should NEVER bias a amp without proper training .........a amplifier can kill you even if it is unplugged from the wall......I would bring it to the shop to have it biased.



+1

That's what happened to RT a while back with his 100MV biasing. the bias pot wouldn't turn enough,and his hand slipped and hit a cpacitor


----------



## nickkucway

mike mike said:


> +1
> 
> That's what happened to RT a while back with his 100MV biasing. the bias pot wouldn't turn enough,and his hand slipped and hit a cpacitor




hah i wouldn't actually rebias it myself. everyone ive talked to says "youll need to get it rebiased" but i don't see the point if i'm just putting new EL34s in it yaknow what i mean?

and i have two gigs this weekend. one with the almighty cleavland hardcore band ringworm, so i need to have some good tone.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> +1
> 
> That's what happened to RT a while back with his 100MV biasing. the bias pot wouldn't turn enough,and his hand slipped and hit a cpacitor



No... my pinky hit V2 and touched the CF. (cathode follower)fucking through me against the wall.


----------



## Codyjohns

nickkucway said:


> hah i wouldn't actually rebias it myself. everyone ive talked to says "youll need to get it rebiased" but i don't see the point if i'm just putting new EL34s in it yaknow what i mean?
> 
> and i have two gigs this weekend. one with the almighty cleavland hardcore band ringworm, so i need to have some good tone.



Yeah .........put a matched set in and see what happens.....if it sounds like shit ...have it biased.


----------



## nickkucway

Michael RT said:


> Yeah .........put a matched set in and see what happens.....if it sounds like shit ...have it biased.



it sounds OKAY right now so theirs really no way it could sound worse right? everything just sounds thin and tinny.


----------



## mike mike

yeah nick. i havent biased my MkIII and its fine through one tube change


----------



## Codyjohns

nickkucway said:


> it sounds OKAY right now so theirs really no way it could sound worse right? everything just sounds thin and tinny.



JJ KT77 


Try the JJ KT77's...........that should thicken up your sound for ya.


----------



## MM54

I figured while I'm sitting here I might as well play unplugged for a while, so I picked something clean to play, to make a long story short, Don't Fear The Reaper is very deceptive; it sounds really simple, but the chord changes are annoying.

And I still need new strings.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi folks


----------



## nickkucway

Michael RT said:


> JJ KT77
> 
> 
> Try the JJ KT77's...........that should thicken up your sound for ya.



i was talking to my friend and he literally sent me the same link 10 minutes ago hah.


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi folks



Hello Mr. Engl.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT and MM


----------



## longfxukxnhair

So Im thinking of a new amp................


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> So Im thinking of a new amp................



Which one???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

2203


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im not going to buy it. I might trade my Mesa for it. I might have better luck selling a 2203 than I have had trying to sell this fart machine called Mesa


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> 2203



Get a late 70's JMP 2203......my friend has a 1979 JMP 2203..... sounds fucking awesome


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Get a late 70's JMP 2203......my friend has a 1979 JMP 2203..... sounds fucking awesome



The guy is gonna send me some pics. Ill post up in here.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im not going to buy it. I might trade my Mesa for it. I might have better luck selling a 2203 than I have had trying to sell this fart machine called Mesa



You should consider ordering one of those thingies that Matt guy on here is developing, I think it's called a CA10 or something


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> You should consider ordering one of those thingies that Matt guy on here is developing, I think it's called a CA10 or something




yeah, they sound pretty cool. 




and you know LH, that twin will try to convince you to go for a 2204.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8ZeZ_VO8AU]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Achillies Last Stand[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Here is the amp the guy wants to trade for my Mesa











Im probably just gonna sell it. What do you think guys?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Achillies Last Stand



ONE OF MY FAVOURITE ZEP SONGS> zep was was my favourite band for years


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Here is the amp the guy wants to trade for my Mesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably just gonna sell it. What do you think guys?



If you trade Head for Head...........you will lose money on the deal........I would sell it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> If you trade Head for Head...........you will lose money on the deal........I would sell it.



Think so? I cant sell the head here for $850


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Think so? I cant sell the head here for $850



I thought it was worth more then that. 
If that's the case trade it...........that is a wicked Marshall to have in your collection.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I thought it was worth more then that.
> If that's the case trade it...........that is a wicked Marshall to have in your collection.



Im starting to think everone sells their stuff and Im the one who buys it. Then when its time for me to sell..........


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Here is the amp the guy wants to trade for my Mesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably just gonna sell it. What do you think guys?



I'd trade that POS Mesa for that in a Heartbeat. As a Matter of Fact I'd trade that Fucking ENGL for it too.....


But it's hard giving advice to a Guy who won't daisy chain all his amps together.


 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> If you trade Head for Head...........you will lose money on the deal........I would sell it.



 Not if You can't sell it. Mesa's are now a dime a dozen. I bet he could sell the 2203 though.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Not if You can't sell it. Mesa's are now a dime a dozen. I bet he could sell the 2203 though.
> 
> TWIN



I agree...........I would take the 2203 over the Mesa in a heart beat...............the 2203 kick's Mesa's ass big time in the tone department.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Came home early again


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Came home early again



Are you playing hookie from school again.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Are you playing hookie from school again.



yep! lol. really though i feel like shit


Hi Richard


----------



## nickkucway

mesa dual recs. most overrated head ever. 

a band i play in recorded with a dual rec. and the guitar tone on the demo came out awful.

www.myspace.com/retributionhardcore


----------



## longfxukxnhair

get better Mike. That TC should help


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> get better Mike. That TC should help



Mike needs some chicken noodle soup......Hey LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Mike needs some chicken noodle soup......Hey LH



Maybe lil Rachael can draw him a get well pic. Or a pic of chicken noodle soup.

Hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Maybe lil Rachael can draw him a get well pic. Or a pic of chicken noodle soup.
> 
> Hi RT



Right now she has Hannah Montana cranked on her stereo


----------



## mike mike

lol. thanks guys. i think the G Major is making it worse


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Right now she has Hannah Montana cranked on her stereo



OMG Say it aint so


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> lol. thanks guys. i think the G Major is making it worse



Youre not to eat it dingle berry.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> OMG Say it aint so



I told her Zeppelin is way better..........but she loves HM


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I told her Zeppelin is way better..........but she loves HM



Miranda wont admit it now but there was a time she was into HM. So glad thats over.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> lol. thanks guys. i think the G Major is making it worse



It might give you bad G.A.S.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It might give you bad G.A.S.



Maybe he should give me the G Maj if its not helping him. I mean, Im really concerned for his health and I would be willing to take it for him.





If thats what I had to do.










So that he gets better.










Im just thinking of him.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Maybe he should give me the G Maj if its not helping him. I mean, Im really concerned for his health and I would be willing to take it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If thats what I had to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that he gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just thinking of him.



I can help to ............the MKIII is bad for your health


----------



## mike mike

awe Richard your so sweet! seriously though thanks both of you guys. i hope i get better. fever for 4 days ain't good  

The G Major is sick, but it is kinda useless unless you have the ability to switch on the go. but it is cool no doubt.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> awe Richard your so sweet! seriously though thanks both of you guys. i hope i get better. fever for 4 days ain't good
> 
> The G Major is sick, but it is kinda useless unless you have the ability to switch on the go. but it is cool no doubt.



I do what I can.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


damn mike. get better soon!


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I might buy this............. hopefully this weekend I can get the money 

Marshall JMP 2203 (100W) -FS/FT - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think I might buy this............. hopefully this weekend I can get the money
> 
> Marshall JMP 2203 (100W) -FS/FT - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



Price is pretty high


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Price is pretty high



In good shape they sell for 1,500 for a late 70's 2203. .....I told him 1,000 for it ..............I'm waiting for him to reply.........I LOVE this amp head.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> In good shape they sell for 1,500 for a late 70's 2203. .....I told me 1,000 for it ..............I'm waiting for him to reply.........I LOVE this amp head.



really? over here they don't fetch that much unless it;s pristine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think I might buy this............. hopefully this weekend I can get the money
> 
> Marshall JMP 2203 (100W) -FS/FT - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



KOOL RT! I hope you get it


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> really? over here they don't fetch that much unless it;s pristine.



You're saying I can get a late 70's 2203 JMP for under 1,000 in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> KOOL RT! I hope you get it



I'm trying my fucking hardest right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You're saying I can get a late 70's 2203 JMP for under 1,000 in your neck of the woods.



In Cali?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on in a bit, been throwing up all day 

Put me on the sick list Mike


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You're saying I can get a late 70's 2203 JMP for under 1,000 in your neck of the woods.



yeah. around $900 average. you rarely see one at over $1100, and when you do it's a museum piece.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I think I might buy this............. hopefully this weekend I can get the money
> 
> Marshall JMP 2203 (100W) -FS/FT - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



*SA--WEET!*

Go R/T, Go R/T...

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I was just fine until Longhair bought 30 new amps, now I'm starting to get GAS. I swear if that Youngster buys one more piece of equipment we are going to have to have an intervention. Yes, G.A.S. IS a disease, but it is curable.... I believe we can still save him.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I was just fine until Longhair bought 30 new amps, now I'm starting to get GAS. I swear if that Youngster buys one more piece of equipment we are going to have to have an intervention. Yes, G.A.S. IS a disease, but it is curable.... I believe we can still save him.
> 
> TWIN



Im done. Just gonna buy some P'ups from Wade and maybe some more ET65's


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> *SA--WEET!*
> 
> Go R/T, Go R/T...
> 
> TWIN



I emailed the guy twice and told him I would give him a 1,000 bucks for it and pick it up today............no response yet.


----------



## tonefreak

morning gang


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning gang



Morning TF.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Shit R/T. First Me, Then LongHair, Now You.

*I feel an 800 Owners Thread coming on!!!!*

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Shit R/T. First Me, Then LongHair, Now You.
> 
> *I feel an 800 Owners Thread coming on!!!!*
> 
> TWIN



I'm hoping this fucker will email me back about the 2203 JMP ......if not I got my eye on a 1983 vertical input 2203 and or a hot rodded 1987x....when I get it we all will talk about the thread name.......you know I'm not good at picking them.


----------



## Codyjohns

Richard did get the 2203.........fucking awesome very smart man


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yep. LH doesn't like to lose money, and he won't on that Trade. He can re-sell the 800 for more than the Mesa even though it's not as expensive of a head.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I emailed the guy twice and told him I would give him a 1,000 bucks for it and pick it up today............no response yet.



 i hope you get it man!! and it's amaerican spec'd it looks like so you will have a treat!!!  I've always wanted one of those heads. Maiden, Mastodon, what's not to love?


----------



## mike mike

I can't find the video i want, but here is a great example of the raw awesomeness of a JMP 2203, (in stupid shortened song version) but a sick song as well
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAHFitYjNB8]YouTube - Mastodon- Colony of Birchmen[/ame]


----------



## nickkucway

thought id show all my JCM 900 dawgs my shit.


----------



## mike mike

I have lost all respect for brent. drugs have consumed him. but watch the entire video. it's all his JMP. his first amp. so many sick tones
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEQlEdD3ihA&feature=related]YouTube - Mastodon - Making of Blood Mountain 7[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

nickkucway said:


> thought id show all my JCM 900 dawgs my shit.



 nice! MkIII? it only has 8 knobs so i will assume yes!! Welcome to the Forum!! Beautiful LP


----------



## nickkucway

mike mike said:


> I can't find the video i want, but here is a great example of the raw awesomeness of a JMP 2203, (in stupid shortened song version) but a sick song as well
> YouTube - Mastodon- Colony of Birchmen


 
love this band/album. this shortened version is throwing me off.


----------



## mike mike

So nick, tell us about yourself


----------



## nickkucway

I am 21 and live in the metro detroit area. 

i play in a couple different hardcore and punk bands in the area.

most of my income goes to music in one way or another.


----------



## mike mike

nice. well, glad to have you hear. there is a lot of just general discussion on this thread, but plenty of 900 stuff to. so hope you stay


----------



## TwinACStacks

Fuck. My Low input jack on my 2204 is messing up again. My Own fault I plugged into it and of course the contacts didn't close when I removed the Cord Plug. It's Okay I have 2 new Cliff jacks on the way from AES. Seeing as how I have to take it out of the Head Box to close the contacts, I might as well put in a New Jack for a Permanent Fix. I just replaced both of the old ones when I rebuilt the amp. Figures I'd get a bad one.

Lesson: Always order more than you need, so you have spares when one of Your "New" parts Fucks up.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm going to the bank right now ..........to get the money for a ....I think it's a 1974 ......1959 SL.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to the bank right now ..........to get the money for a ....I think it's a 1974 ......1959 SL.


----------



## tonefreak

swweeeeeet


so mom is trying to get me to set up a budget for once i turn 18, which i'm good with. i'm a big fan of budgets, i've been using one for almost a year. except i kinda fell off the bandwagon around christmas time.

so she set up what she thought i would need. BUT SHE DIDN'T LEAVE ANY MONEY FOR GUITAR STUFF AND SNOWMOBILE STUFF!

when i asked her about it, she said 'well the reality is that you won't be able to afford that kind of stuff."

WTF. 

i said, yes, i will. i'm selling my sled and buying a new one. with the money i make off the old one, i'll only need about $400 to afford the one i'd like to buy.

THEN she says, how much will you make off your sled? 
$1000ish

'well most financial advisers say that you should save up $1000 as soon as possible for an emergency fund, so you should sell your sled and keep the $1000 for emergency.




What planet are mom's from anyways?


----------



## Codyjohns

After I buy this amp I'm getting a 2203 and that's all I need in the amp department.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> swweeeeeet
> 
> 
> so mom is trying to get me to set up a budget for once i turn 18, which i'm good with. i'm a big fan of budgets, i've been using one for almost a year. except i kinda fell off the bandwagon around christmas time.
> 
> so she set up what she thought i would need. BUT SHE DIDN'T LEAVE ANY MONEY FOR GUITAR STUFF AND SNOWMOBILE STUFF!
> 
> when i asked her about it, she said 'well the reality is that you won't be able to afford that kind of stuff."
> 
> WTF.
> 
> i said, yes, i will. i'm selling my sled and buying a new one. with the money i make off the old one, i'll only need about $400 to afford the one i'd like to buy.
> 
> THEN she says, how much will you make off your sled?
> $1000ish
> 
> 'well most financial advisers say that you should save up $1000 as soon as possible for an emergency fund, so you should sell your sled and keep the $1000 for emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are mom's from anyways?



You got to put money away for guitar stuff.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to the bank right now ..........to get the money for a ....I think it's a 1974 ......1959 SL.




Cool. The 1959 is basically the same as a 2203 without the cascaded gain stage, and Master Vol. Should be LOUD AS FUCK.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Cool. The 1959 is basically the same as a 2203 without the cascaded gain stage.
> 
> TWIN



I think it's a 1976 1959 4 hole.........it's in the JMP box not the old plexi box.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> You got to put money away for guitar stuff.




AMEN.

guitar stuff and ORV's.


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> You're saying I can get a late 70's 2203 JMP for under 1,000 in your neck of the woods.




You're saying I can get a late 70's 2203 JMP for under $2000?
Ohdamn.

And a 1959 in a JMP box would kick ass.
I love the JMP boxes.


----------



## mike mike

Well RT, where is it?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

What did you buy RT


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Matt


----------



## MM54

Hey LH

(Deja vu?)


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi steve


----------



## mike mike

Hi everyone.


----------



## Steve0525

I just got back from my bass players house. I got some copies of the CD's that are DONE and ready to sell


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> I just got back from my bass players house. I got some copies of the CD's that are DONE and ready to sell


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


>



That's right Richard. Head bang for the lord!!


----------



## tonefreak

Lawrence Bishop and the Livestock Band.


who came up with that name? LOL

i like it!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> That's right Richard. Head bang for the lord!!



DAMN RIGHT! God rocks!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Well RT, where is it?





longfxukxnhair said:


> What did you buy RT



OK I just brought it home...........it's a 1978 MII 1959 Super Lead........and it's Fawn Beige.


----------



## tonefreak

Pics or its a crate!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> Pics or its a crate!



I just got in the door and I'm tired as hell ......I want to clean it up first and take pix's......trust me it's not a crate.


----------



## tonefreak

oooook but untill then it's a crate... LOL 

just kiddin ya. can't wait to see it!


----------



## mike mike

nice RT! got your randy rhoads going on!


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> OK I just brought it home...........it's a 1978 MII 1959 Super Lead........and it's Fawn Beige.



Fawn Marshall - my dream amp - dude you Rock!!!
Congratulations.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice RT! got your randy rhoads going on!



RR played the MV's ...........this is a 4 hole super lead NMV..........what a fucking tone.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> RR played the MV's ...........this is a 4 hole super lead NMV..........what a fucking tone.



SCORE!!!! Good job RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> SCORE!!!! Good job RT



Thank's Richard...........the original color of the tolex is Fawn Beige....but some dummy painted it black.....some I have to take the amp apart and clean it .......I will take pix's when I start cleaning it.


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Fawn Marshall - my dream amp - dude you Rock!!!
> Congratulations.



Thank's DR ............I have wanted a super lead for so long........I can't believe I finally got one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Richard...........the original color of the tolex is Fawn Beige....but some dummy painted it black.....some I have to take the amp apart and clean it .......I will take pix's when I start cleaning it.



WHY DO PEOPLE DO THIS! Simple green to clean it?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE DO THIS! Simple green to clean it?



Graffetti Remover and a toothbrush......a lot of fucking work but it will look great when it's back to original.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Graffetti Remover and a toothbrush......a lot of fucking work but it will look great when it's back to original.



what are you going to do to it?


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> RR played the MV's ...........this is a 4 hole super lead NMV..........what a fucking tone.



Nope!! RR used a NMV jmp. four holer. look it up!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> what are you going to do to it?



Take it all apart and clean it up.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nope!! RR used a NMV jmp. four holer. look it up!



Yeah sorry I'm not thinking..........it is the same model RR used.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Yeah sorry I'm not thinking..........it is the same model RR used.



It's okay, your mind is just clouded with "New Bad-Ass Amp Euphoria"!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> It's okay, your mind is just clouded with "New Bad-Ass Amp Euphoria"!



You can say that again


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im glad you get the amp you were after. How did Mrs. RT take it?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im glad you get the amp you were after. How did Mrs. RT take it?



She's not talking to me right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She's not talking to me right now.



Serious?

My couch is your couch bro


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You can say that again



It's okay, your mind is just clouded with "New Bad-Ass Amp Euphoria"!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Serious?
> 
> My couch is your couch bro



No it's not that bad  Wendy will get over it.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm so tired from all the driving I did to get this amp ......I'm off to bed.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night RT


----------



## mike mike

night RT.

It seems like i am in favor with the MkIII tonight.


----------



## Ydna

DID SOMEONE SAY 4 HOLER?!?!?!? I think I'm addicted to them. Congrats RT. Clips and pics, please.


----------



## TwinACStacks

*He Shoots.....He Scores!!!!*

A Fawn? How fucking cool is that? Way to Go R/T.

I suppose you will be burning your other amps now as a Sacrifice to the gods who gave you THAT monster?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah it's a fawn beige but some idiot painted it black.......so I have to take it all apart and clean it........it also has a MV mod as well.....I want to move the dial to a different spot and put the indicator light back where it be longs. 








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TwinACStacks

You can probably source a Replacement Face panel somewhere as well, if it's butchered.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> You can probably source a Replacement Face panel somewhere as well, if it's butchered.
> 
> TWIN



There's a switch on the back of the amp for the fan......I might keep it because it still work good.......I want to keep the original tolex and remove the black piant so I have a lot of work ahead of me.  it will look wicked when it's done.


----------



## Codyjohns

The amp sounds fucking amazing .......what a wicked Marshall tone.


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys



NICE AMP MICHAEL!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yeah it's a fawn beige but some idiot painted it black.......so I have to take it all apart and clean it........it also has a MV mod as well.....I want to move the dial to a different spot and put the indicator light back where it be longs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wicked score RT, but I hope you didn't pay more than 900 for that


----------



## mike mike

Man that thing is still sick though


----------



## nickkucway

man... that thing looks cooler than a blowjob.


----------



## nickkucway

playing a gig tonight with the 2100. borrowing my emperor cabs to use as a fullstack. should i use a TS9 to sharpen my tone a bit?


----------



## mike mike

nickkucway said:


> playing a gig tonight with the 2100. borrowing my emperor cabs to use as a fullstack. should i use a TS9 to sharpen my tone a bit?



Nice!1 what kind of music?


----------



## mike mike

Someone asked me to do a video of the Marshall sounding Heavier, so here it is. even though i'm sick and the playing is sloppy. just listen to that sound. it may or may not have had a tube screamer running i front. i think it did...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwLCheZS3MM]YouTube - HEAVY AS F***!!![/ame]


----------



## mike mike

I recorded the marshall... It didn't sound good. the left side is processed a little and the right side is dry. It's kinda sludgy
Metal On Marshall


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi all

Welcome to Friday!


----------



## mike mike

hi richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

feeling any better Mike?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> feeling any better Mike?



Not really. i am starting to wonder what's going on


----------



## longfxukxnhair

doctor visit


----------



## mike mike

seriously though. and my parents are making me go on vacation. and the store i was gonna go to to play diezels has no diezels in stock at the moment


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> seriously though. and my parents are making me go on vacation. and the store i was gonna go to to play diezels has no diezels in stock at the moment



Dude, I am a firm believer in going after what it is that you want. The Diezel is more expensive than the Invader. You sure you want to start down this "GAS" path?

I keep looking away when I see a Herbert.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all

pictures of my pinewood Challenger going through paint incoming shortly!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hi all
> 
> pictures of my pinewood Challenger going through paint incoming shortly!



KOOL!!!!!!! 

Hi TF


----------



## tonefreak

hi LH.

i'll be back... the cpu gets really slow when i upload pics... lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hi LH.
> 
> i'll be back... the cpu gets really slow when i upload pics... lol



No doubt its a Windows product then


----------



## Codyjohns

Fuck this super lead sounds great.........I have a band practice right now and the box is not finished yet.......a lot of work on this baby .....I will post pix's soon.


----------



## MM54

Why do people paint heads in the first place 

Oh, and hey guys.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dude, I am a firm believer in going after what it is that you want. The Diezel is more expensive than the Invader. You sure you want to start down this "GAS" path?
> 
> I keep looking away when I see a Herbert.



i don't know. it is hard. but they both are really amazing but different. i need to really do my research on this one

HI RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Why do people paint heads in the first place
> 
> Oh, and hey guys.



And when they do paint it they do a shitty job. If I painted a amp (you guys should have me admitted to a ward if I ever talk about it) you would never get the spray finish off. 


Hi Matt


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I cant believe we are all waiting around for TF to show us his wood. FUCKING CHEESE CURD


----------



## mike mike

look at this! just posted today. i bet with the cab it would be a pretty decent price. too bad now is not the right time 
Diezel Herbert Head & 4x12 Cab


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> look at this! just posted today. i bet with the cab it would be a pretty decent price. too bad now is not the right time
> Diezel Herbert Head & 4x12 Cab



I dont do Facebook


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> And when they do paint it they do a shitty job. If I painted a amp (you guys should have me admitted to a ward if I ever talk about it) you would never get the spray finish off.
> 
> 
> Hi Matt



I've tolexed heads, it's not like it's hard to do, I'd rather retolex than paint it 

And hello Richard


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont do Facebook



sorry i thought it would give you it. here it is 
Diezel Herbert head & 4x12 cab


----------



## MM54

I doubt I could ever, ever, ever justify 4 grand on an amp :/


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6 el34's? HOLY SHIT Amp Man! 
He bought it as a back up amp? 
How many preamps are in this beast?


Thanks for the GAS Mike.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I doubt I could ever, ever, ever justify 4 grand on an amp :/



it's for the set. i wouldn't get the Cabinet. probably be $2800-3000 would be what i'd be willing to pay for the head


----------



## tonefreak

after sanding











in the 'paint booth'






after primer












as soon as i get done eating i'll give it the first coat of orange. i have to wait 15 minutes between coats.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Just so there are no doubts















I LOVE MY 6100!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> 6 el34's? HOLY SHIT Amp Man!
> He bought it as a back up amp?
> How many preamps are in this beast?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the GAS Mike.



THATS WHAT I SAID!! WTF IS HIS MAIN AMP????????? A CUST ENGL SE WITH 20 EL34S OR SOMETHING???? some people are ungreatful if they never played that!! god i want that thing. 

i have watched this video probably 60 times 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZvBDAGJaTg]YouTube - Diezel Herbert and front loaded 4x12 V30's[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> after sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the 'paint booth'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as i get done eating i'll give it the first coat of orange. i have to wait 15 minutes between coats.



NICE!

You can throw a quick tack coat on it. That should cut down your re-coat time to 5 minutes. Thats just a fine little mist coat. Just to get some color on it.


----------



## MM54

Looks good TF


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> NICE!
> 
> You can throw a quick tack coat on it. That should cut down your re-coat time to 5 minutes. Thats just a fine little mist coat. Just to get some color on it.





ok. 

so after i do the orange, what's the best way to do the black, like the hood scoop (which is getting painted on, as i don't think i could carve it out of wood soo well lol.), and the windows?


amd the spoiler, 

and the front air splitter

mask it?


----------



## MM54

Thank you for reminding me I need to put another coat of color on the back of the CA10 faceplate in a few minutes


----------



## mike mike

whats the ca10?


----------



## MM54

Copy/Pasted from my website (I'm still working on it)



Me said:


> Still in development, the CA10 is a 10W, Class-A operating all-valve amp. It will feature a british-voiced preamp featuring two 12AX7's, Treble/Middle/Bass tonestack, and gain control. The power section is a single-ended Class-A EL34/6CA7. With no master volume, the CA10 is designed to be cranked. When volume is an issue, however, the internal attenuator is able to bring the overdriven tone down to a whisper.
> 
> More information as well as pictures relating to the CA10 will be added as development progresses, so check back often!



It's like a 10W head version of a class 5 I'm developing, but better. Still working on building the prototype. Should be done in a couple weeks (I'm moving in a week, so that's pushing it back)


----------



## mike mike

sounds badass


----------



## MM54

Should be 

They'll be for sale built to order once I get the prototype finished and tweaked to perfection.


----------



## tonefreak

ok, so i have my first couple of coats of orange on, now i'm gonna give it about a half hour to dry, and then go sand it with some fine sand paper, then i'll give it another couple of thin coats of orange, let it dry and see how it looks. i'll take pics then.


----------



## MM54

Slow night on the forums...


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> Slow night on the forums...



Yep. Like watching Paint dry....


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

watching paint dry is very very boring... lol


----------



## MM54

So is watching water evaporate... and grass grow.


----------



## Gtarzan81

and Carnada trying to learn about girls....


----------



## MM54

I have to get up really early tomorrow, I may go to sleep soon.


----------



## tonefreak

i'm going to be up half the night painting this frikken car. sanded the first coat good, put on the 2nd coat, this paint doesn't cover well. it's going to take a lot of coats of orange, and a lot of sanding to get it to look good.

and i think i have to be there at 7:30 for check in...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> watching paint dry is very very boring... lol



I get paid to do that. Still sucks


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> ok.
> 
> so after i do the orange, what's the best way to do the black, like the hood scoop (which is getting painted on, as i don't think i could carve it out of wood soo well lol.), and the windows?
> 
> 
> amd the spoiler,
> 
> and the front air splitter
> 
> mask it?



The only way you can mask fresh paint is with blue painters/7 day tape


----------



## tonefreak

WELL THIS SUCKS

that coat went to hell. put it on too thick, then it bubbled. now i have to wait for it to dry so i can sand it back off and recoat thinner.


i think we have some painters tape somewhere around here. i'll have to hunt it down.

THERE'S A REASON I HATE PAINTING. 

it's the same reason i had mudding drywall. too many things have to go right for it to turn out well!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> WELL THIS SUCKS
> 
> that coat went to hell. put it on too thick, then it bubbled. now i have to wait for it to dry so i can sand it back off and recoat thinner.
> 
> 
> i think we have some painters tape somewhere around here. i'll have to hunt it down.
> 
> THERE'S A REASON I HATE PAINTING.
> 
> it's the same reason i had mudding drywall. too many things have to go right for it to turn out well!



Break out the blow dryer. Just dont crank it to high heat. You will cause the paint to expand and it will stay soft. Once the paint hardens, if you have a sanding sponge use that with a few drops of water. That will sand the bubble right out.


----------



## drriff

By the way, TF, way to wait until the night before the race to finish the project!
Ahhh, teenagers.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i've already got my heat gun set on 'blow' (very very little heat).

i do this every year. i'm always up late the night before finishing painting.



this year though, i waited till the night before to BUY paint. what can i say. Senior year... i'm at the top of my game when it comes to procrastination! LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> By the way, TF, way to wait until the night before the race to finish the project!
> Ahhh, teenagers.





That old teenager saying : "Dont do today what you can put off until tomorrow"


----------



## mike mike

I need to stay the F*** off the computer away from clips, videos, pictures of, and/or writing about german amps.  my head is gonna blow. i just read through al of this http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?1746199-Engl-Owner-s-Club!


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> That old teenager saying : "Dont do today what you can put off until tomorrow"



story of my life!


----------



## tonefreak

I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! I HATE PAINTING! 


















and did i mention?




































I HATE PAINTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I need to stay the F*** off the computer away from clips, videos, pictures of, and/or writing about german amps.  my head is gonna blow. i just read through al of this Engl Owner's Club!



Back to wanting a Engl?


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> That old teenager saying : "Dont do today what you can put off until tomorrow"



Problem is, when you get older and it changes to this:

Never put off 'til tomorrow what your wife can do today!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Problem is, when you get older and it changes to this:
> 
> Never put off 'til tomorrow what your wife can do today!



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning RT



Morning LH......I tried to bring my SL back to it's original color (fawn) to no avail.........I will have to keep it black for now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH......I tried to bring my SL back to it's original color (fawn) to no avail.........I will have to keep it black for now.



Cant remove the paint?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Cant remove the paint?



It's a fucking nightmare to remove..........I tried a section and it would take me week's to do this and it's hard not to damage the tolex in the process.......I cleaned it up and now I have to put it all back together.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's a fucking nightmare to remove..........I tried a section and it would take me week's to do this and it's hard not to damage the tolex in the process.......I cleaned it up and now I have to put it all back together.



What did you use? Did you try Goof Off?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I agree. Goof off should take it off. If not I'd re-tolex it. It's not a collectors piece with the Mods anyway. Otherwise it would have cost you more than LH's ENGL Brand New.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

goof off is amazing.

we have this stuff at work, i think it's called write off, and i think it's a rip off of goof off, but it works amazing too.







well, after 5ish hours of sleep, my car is looking pretty decent. i just sanded with a real fine grit paper, and the recoated a REALLY light coat. one or 2 more light coats, and i should be good to go.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hi twin


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Tone. Good luck on the Derby. I think you were having painting problems because you need to SEAL porous wood before you prime and paint. Minwax among others, makes a wood sealer/conditioner just for this purpose.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

huh???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey Tone. Good luck on the Derby. I think you were having painting problems because you need to SEAL porous wood before you prime and paint. Minwax among others, makes a wood sealer/conditioner just for this purpose.
> 
> TWIN



Most primers are sealers. But Im willing to bet the spraycan he used wasnt. Regardless, sealing will give a even sheen across the surface. Its not the cause of the bubbles/fish eyes. That is due to contaminates on the surface or "loading" up the paint. Or the primer was giving off its "vehicle".


----------



## TwinACStacks

As in like he didn't let the primer Dry thoroughly? I've had experience with REAL SOFT woods, (like Pine), because they are SO porous that they bled little air bubbles under the primer that were trapped into the wood. I solved it by using the sealer then sanding then a second coat of sealer.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> As in like he didn't let the primer Dry thoroughly? I've had experience with REAL SOFT woods, (like Pine), because they are SO porous that they bled little air bubbles under the primer that were trapped into the wood. I solved it by using the sealer then sanding then a second coat of sealer.
> 
> TWIN



When paint is drying (even when its hard to the touch) it is still giving off its vehicle. Usually its not a big deal if you are using the same kind of paint. Example: oil based finish over a oil based primer. But if you use a oil based primer and then use a water based finish it can cause these kinds of problems if it hasnt had ample time to dry. 
I really think (due to the spray pattern) the finish was (unknowingly) loaded up.
Sealers are good on porous wood. As it actually bridges the molecules. This is why it evens the sheen out. Most sealers are "hot" and that is why it traps in the air bubbles. It dries quick. Lacquer undercoater being a great one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have been Schooled.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> What did you use? Did you try Goof Off?


 
I tried a number of things........I'm going to do it right and retolex it.



TwinACStacks said:


> I agree. Goof off should take it off. If not I'd re-tolex it. It's not a collectors piece with the Mods anyway. Otherwise it would have cost you more than LH's ENGL Brand New.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah it cost me a 1,000 buck's ......a fawn goes for over 2,000 grand around here........I love the cascade mod..........but the fan has to go.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. sorry to hear RT


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up


----------



## mike mike

Hi steve. getting packed for a trip. you?


----------



## tonefreak

hi all

well i didn't win, but out of my 4 heats, i had 2nd, 3rd, 3rd and 4th. not to bad considering i didn't even use any graphite on the axls.


oh, and the car was 6.5 ounces, so i had to hollow out the bottom. lol 
i'll take some pics when my sister gets back with the good camera.


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## tonefreak

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhh

purdy


----------



## Codyjohns

Thank's TF.......I'm still working on it.


----------



## mike mike

Nice! What's next to the two switches? Icant see on my phone


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice! What's next to the two switches? Icant see on my phone



I think it's a Line out from the preamp.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think it's a Line out from the preamp.



Nice. Did you do that work?(moving the master, new switches, etc)?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


>



niiiiiiiice! Except for the paint job on the tolex


----------



## nickkucway

mike mike said:


> Nice!1 what kind of music?



i play in a hardcore band. tone sounded decent. not so great for such heavy chuggy stuff.

a friend of mines band used it as well and their stuff isnt so heavy and it sounded perfect for them. 

i just bought a BOSS HM2 pedal. coming in the mail in a few days. apparantly its the kind of pedal that like entombed and obituary used to use. shit is gunna sound so hard.


----------



## TwinACStacks

R/T whats all that extra wire on top of the Chassis?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> R/T whats all that extra wire on top of the Chassis?
> 
> TWIN



Just the wire for the fan.


----------



## TwinACStacks

OK then....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im at the casino. Playing for a deizel herbert


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, whats a great new-ish movie for us to watch tonight...thinking about the black swan


----------



## tonefreak

top gun



oh wait. new?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im at the casino. Playing for a deizel herbert



It's for me, right?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> It's for me, right?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> It's for me, right?



You know it lil buddy


----------



## Codyjohns

Now I want to get a 1978 2203 ......to go with the 1959.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Now I want to get a 1978 2203 ......to go with the 1959.



Dude you get bored with stuff FAST!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Dude you get bored with stuff FAST!



I still have my JCM900DR and it's not for sale.......love that amp


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Dude you get bored with stuff FAST!


----------



## tonefreak

anyone who doesn't think country and metal go well together needs to listen to more Hank III

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbPT9e16OsM&feature=related]YouTube - Hank III & Assjack - Parts of Slayer & Sepultura - Live 4/10/10[/ame]


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey MM






night all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi matt


----------



## MM54

Just popping in, busy day all day, and I'm exhausted. Going to bed now


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Just popping in, busy day all day, and I'm exhausted. Going to bed now



Yeah I'm just getting ready to crash as well.


----------



## mike mike

I was dragged on a meaningless trip to so cal for three days meanwhile I am still sick and have a fever. I think I finally snpped under all the pressure my parents have on me. It was about time I blew a gasket


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I was dragged on a meaningless trip to so cal for three days meanwhile I am still sick and have a fever. I think I finally snpped under all the pressure my parents have on me. It was about time I blew a gasket



You need to take it out on your guitar Bro.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You need to take it out on your guitar Bro.



You see in my house you can't do that even at extreme whisper volumes without getting screamed at when people are home. So I don't get to play unless no one is home. And that's only a few times a week. Something big is going to have to happen in the next few days I swear.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I still have my JCM900DR and it's not for sale.......love that amp




 He has to keep it or forfeit ownership of this Thread....


It's in the rulz....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> He has to keep it or forfeit ownership of this Thread....
> 
> 
> It's in the rulz....
> 
> TWIN



That's true I do love my modded 900DR.......it's has the best distance


----------



## mike mike

Lol RT, without that DR? Sounds like Christmas without Christ!


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## mike mike

Hi


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's true I do love my modded 900DR.......it's has the best distance




This is what a sense of humor is all about. Good job RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys. I almost used the "F" word but I dont want the threads youngest member, Rachael to read that.


----------



## mike mike

Lolz. Hi Richard and matt. And Rachel in Canada hopefully making me delicious pancakes right now!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Lolz. Hi Richard and matt. And Rachel in Canada hopefully making me delicious pancakes right now!



Hi Mike

RACHAEL ROCKS!


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> This is what a sense of humor is all about. Good job RT



Remember this when I call you an AMP NAZI for owning a German amp.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Remember this when I call you an AMP NAZI for owning a German amp.
> 
> 
> TWIN



You already did and I did.
































Lawn nazi


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> That's true I do love my modded 900DR.......it's has the best distance



It's true. My 800 pales by comparative Distance. Sounds good--doesn't fling worth a Shit.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> It's true. My 800 pales by comparative Distance. Sounds good doesn't fling worth a Shit.
> 
> TWIN



Thats because the 800 is not only loud but fucking heavy. The 800 needs silicone in it for better flight


----------



## TwinACStacks

My next mod will be collapsible wings......


 TWIN


----------



## Bear

Hi guy's. I can now join the 900 club.  I got to say, This could be my favorite amp as of yet.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bear said:


> Hi guy's. I can now join the 900 club.  I got to say, This could be my favorite amp as of yet.



Join in Bro........SL-X's are wicked amp head's.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Remember this when I call you an AMP NAZI for owning a German amp.
> 
> 
> TWIN



What will I be when I owns German amp, and am pure German?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> What will I be when I owns German amp, and am pure German?



well as long as you keep a marshall around your good.

as soon as you don't have any marshalls then your a TRAITOR!


----------



## mike mike

Welcome bear! Damn I would be lying if I said I wasn't jealous of that metal monster you have there


----------



## Bear

Thanks guys. I sure was happy with this amp the first time I played it for awhile. I bought it a few months ago, but it sat at a local shop to have the pots cleaned up. I brought it home last weekend and have been using it since. I also have a JVM410 head, and thought it was the perfect amp. But I may like the SL-X a little better for aggressive playing. The JVM is waaay more versatile, but this amp kicks ass!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> well as long as you keep a marshall around your good.
> 
> as soon as you don't have any marshalls then your a TRAITOR!



TF has this dead on.


----------



## mike mike

Bear said:


> Thanks guys. I sure was happy with this amp the first time I played it for awhile. I bought it a few months ago, but it sat at a local shop to have the pots cleaned up. I brought it home last weekend and have been using it since. I also have a JVM410 head, and thought it was the perfect amp. But I may like the SL-X a little better for aggressive playing. The JVM is waaay more versatile, but this amp kicks ass!



You are making me want it more!!!!  keep your eyes on the prize mike, eyes on the prize....


----------



## Jesstaa

Bear said:


> Thanks guys. I sure was happy with this amp the first time I played it for awhile. I bought it a few months ago, but it sat at a local shop to have the pots cleaned up. I brought it home last weekend and have been using it since. I also have a JVM410 head, and thought it was the perfect amp. But I may like the SL-X a little better for aggressive playing. The JVM is waaay more versatile, but this amp kicks ass!



I'd love an SL-X, bit expensive over here though.
I also want a MKIII and a JVM410, then I'll be content with my amp collection, all the 900s and some serious versatility.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Bear. Welcome to the forum.

One question. Why do you have a picture of Chuck Mangione as Your Avatar?

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey bear welcome to the forum.
> 
> One question. Why do you have a picture of Chuck Mangione as Your Avatar?
> 
> TWIN



It look's like he's playing a guitar in the pix........not a trumpet


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It look's like he's playing a guitar in the pix........not a trumpet


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Boring day. I feel horrible


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Boring day. I feel horrible



Do you still have the flu ??


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Boring day. I feel horrible



damn dude, have you seen a doctor yet???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Are you home Mike? I do hope you feel better soon bro!


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSm7BcQHWXk]YouTube - Alcoholic Vervet Monkeys! - Weird Nature - BBC animals[/ame]

drunk monkeys! wait till like... 2:20ish


----------



## tonefreak

night all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night all



Cheer's TF


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> What will I be when I owns German amp, and am pure German?



The Fuhrer.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> It look's like he's playing a guitar in the pix........not a trumpet



Doesn't Chuck play the French Horn?

Get your instruments straight guys.

 TWIN


----------



## Bear

Who the hell is Chuck Mangione?  That's Gary Rossington.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bear said:


> Who the hell is Chuck Mangione?  That's Gary Rossington.



I'm a big Skynyrd fan even because they played Peavey ....I don't holed that against them


----------



## tonefreak

skynyrd is awesome. 


off to work.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> skynyrd is awesome.
> 
> 
> off to work.



Morning TF........have a good one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Bear said:


> Who the hell is Chuck Mangione?  That's Gary Rossington.



As in Rossington-Collins?


 Looks like Dave Navarro doing a Skynyrd Tribute....

 TWIN


----------



## Razzle

Hey guys...
so what should a 100w JCM900 DR head & 4x12 cab go for... it's purple.


----------



## Codyjohns

Razzle said:


> Hey guys...
> so what should a 100w JCM900 DR head & 4x12 cab go for... it's purple.



1,000 buck's


----------



## Razzle

Michael RT said:


> 1,000 buck's


thanks Mike... that's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Steve0525

blah whats up gang


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey TF and Steve


----------



## Steve0525

I need to jam im having withdraws. I haven't played my LP in my Marshall at gig volume yet, and I deserve a slapping for that


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I need to jam im having withdraws. I haven't played my LP in my Marshall at gig volume yet, and I deserve a slapping for that


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


>



Thanks...lool


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> I need to jam im having withdraws. I haven't played my LP in my Marshall at gig volume yet, and I deserve a slapping for that


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi richard


----------



## mike mike

Hi Tone and Richard


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi matt and mike

my sister is an idiot first class.


----------



## MM54

Mine too, what's your story for this instance?


----------



## tonefreak

she has absolutely no respect for my parents or myself.


----------



## MM54

Sounds like my mom, has no respect for anything unless she can call it her own.


----------



## tonefreak

she walked up from the basement carrying the laptop (with the top open...), and dad simply asked her to close it, and her response, was 'i don't have another hand.' WTF??? 

then mom says, all he asked was for you to close it when you carry it in the future...

my sister: 'well... i don't see what difference it makes...'



she refuses to respect.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Sounds like my mom, has no respect for anything unless she can call it her own.




EXACTLY.

is your mom a controlling bitch?

cause my sister is.

if she can't do it her way, she doesn't wanna do it.


----------



## MM54

Not particularly controlling, it's more of a case of "Do whatever as long as it doesn't get in the way of anything I want to do"


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Sounds like this is bash your parents/siblings thread


----------



## MM54

My dad's the greatest though 

(Better, LH?)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> My dad's the greatest though
> 
> (Better, LH?)



I know being young is rough. Being a parent is too. As a man who grew up being beaten by his mom and separated from the rest of my family and siblings until the age of 12 I do hope you guys can find some redeeming qualities in those who you complain about now.

And please dont stop complaining about them just because I said something. Im sure I speak for RT in here and myself in 6100 when I say get it off your chest. We dont want to censor anything you say.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. my parents are great most of the time.


my sister on the other hand is A PAIN IN THE ASS most of the time.


----------



## tonefreak

alright guys, so i just inherited a high-torque electric motor out of a hand-mixer (the kind you use for baking)

what to do with it....

the set up is this:

motor----wormgear---fan

with 2 plastic gears feeding off the wormgear for the 2 beaters. the plastic gears are stripped to heck. 
so i have a very nice powerful electric motor, (albeit, covered in flour... lol). and nothing to do with it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Well I just got back from my friends house and played his LP threw my Super Lead .......then we played his 1979 JMP 2203 MV ........it was godly the Tone .......but the Super Lead sound better we both agreed.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Well I just got back from my friends house and played his LP threw my Super Lead .......then we played his 1979 JMP 2203 MV ........it was godly the Tone .......but the Super Lead sound better we both agreed.


----------



## Razzle

Michael RT said:


> Well I just got back from my friends house and played his LP threw my Super Lead .......then we played his 1979 JMP 2203 MV ........it was godly the Tone .......but the Super Lead sound better we both agreed.


So you're saying although the MV had better tone, the SL had better gain and/or overall sound?


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

Razzle said:


> So you're saying although the MV had better tone, the SL had better gain and/or overall sound?



No what I'm saying is both sounded Godly..... but the Super Lead sounds better then the 2203 MV over all.


----------



## mike mike

videos?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> videos?



I have no video as of yet but I will ask my friend Gary if he will let me video tape us jam on the beast's next time I'm there.


----------



## mike mike

sweet. i can't wait o hear it


----------



## mike mike

Wish me luck guys


----------



## MM54

Maybe I missed something, but what do you need some luck for, Mike?


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but what do you need some luck for, Mike?



Look at my signature


----------



## MM54

Nice!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Look at my signature



You got a ENGL????????????


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike did you get a Engl ????


----------



## mike mike




----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You got a ENGL????????????





Michael RT said:


> Mike did you get a Engl ????











What do you guys think?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> What do you guys think?



nice!


----------



## Codyjohns

That's a killer amp head Mike.


----------



## tonefreak

DAMN!

all you guys gettin new amps! 

i'm gettin a bad case of GAS!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> DAMN!
> 
> all you guys gettin new amps!
> 
> i'm gettin a bad case of GAS!



You're next Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

i need to come into some money first!

actually, i'm going to build 2 cabs, and a head box, and tolex them white.


----------



## MM54

Want some more GAS? Check the Class5 thread in a minute when I post this pic


----------



## tonefreak

oh god...

LOL

i'm holding out on buying a C5 just for that reason Matt. I really want to be able to afford one of yours amps.


----------



## mike mike

Thanks guys. It sounds godly. I won't get home for two days though to try it on my cab with my guitars. I only got to try it with a mm steve morse (Steve morse's personal actually, but now it belongs to his former tech) but I can't wait for that. Friday


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Very cool Mike. This came about quick. Actually, out of the blue.

Von Twin is not going to be happy with us


----------



## Codyjohns

I think I'm the only one that got Twin's blessing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm the only one that got Twin's blessing.



He gave me his blessing on the 2203. I wont tell him its not hooked up


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> He gave me his blessing on the 2203. I wont tell him its not hooked up


----------



## drriff

Holy mother of Crap! This place is blowing up with guys getting sweet gear!
Absolutely nice score Mike Mike!
(Now don't you be lettin' them grades slip, boy!)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> (Now don't you be lettin' them grades slip, boy!)



Well said!


----------



## mike mike

yeah it did come out of the blue lol. i would tell the story but i am so tired


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah it did come out of the blue lol. i would tell the story but i am so tired



I'm soooooo happy for you Bro.........I know how much you wanted one......my friends have such great taste in amp heads.


----------



## Bear

TwinACStacks said:


> As in Rossington-Collins?
> 
> 
> Looks like Dave Navarro doing a Skynyrd Tribute....
> 
> TWIN



Yes, except that pic would be from when he was with Skynyrd I believe.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I think I'm the only one that got Twin's blessing.



That's cause You are the only one that stuck with a non-foriegn Amp.(well Kinda ).

fuckin' Krauts.

Come to think of it You sumbitches outta ALL be buying FENDER.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> He gave me his blessing on the 2203. I wont tell him its not hooked up




Longherr is AFRAID of it.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

These Guys all heard Pyromania a couple of times and thought it was telling them to change over to German Amps.

jeeeeshhh...

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> These Guys all heard Pyromania a couple of times and thought it was telling them to change over to German Amps.
> 
> jeeeeshhh...
> 
> TWIN







if it's any comfort twin, i'm not buying ANY amps for a long time...

other then one of MM54's CA10's this summer.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> That's cause You are the only one that stuck with a non-foriegn Amp.(well Kinda ).
> 
> fuckin' Krauts.
> 
> Come to think of it You sumbitches outta ALL be buying FENDER.
> 
> TWIN



I would love to buy a old 60's Fender.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> These Guys all heard Pyromania a couple of times and thought it was telling them to change over to German Amps.
> 
> jeeeeshhh...
> 
> TWIN



TwinEnglStacks

I likes it!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> TwinEnglStacks
> 
> I likes it!


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm just uploading a couple of video's of the super lead in action right now.


----------



## mike mike

can't wait to see!


----------



## Codyjohns

I will post them here and in the cellar.


----------



## mike mike

I anxiously await! new pic guys, from my moms nikon in the show room yesterday




me looking like a nerd closing the deal with Mr. Michael Berger himself in my beach clothes


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I anxiously await! new pic guys, from my moms nikon in the show room yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me looking like a nerd closing the deal with Mr. Michael Berger himself in my beach clothes



Thats a sweet rig Mike! Together we will rule the universe!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Very cool Bro........I'm also awaiting a video from you sir.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro........I'm also awaiting a video from you sir.



My parents extended the vacation a day but i should be home saturday, and i will do very HQ video for you, miked up and everything. it will go on the official ENGL channel! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My parents extended the vacation a day but i should be home saturday, and i will do very HQ video for you, miked up and everything. it will go on the official ENGL channel! lol



 Awesome Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES89frwSBTs]YouTube - 1978 Super Lead Demo[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOBtRFDMXuc]YouTube - 1978 Super Lead Demo II[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

F'ing SWEET.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I would love to buy a old 60's Fender.



Yep Black or Brownface Bassman....

:cool2::cool2: TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Very cool Bro........I'm also awaiting a video from you sir.



That not likely to happen. Every time I start to get something going it gets fucked up with a tremor. 

After reading your post I tried again. No fucking luck


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> That not likely to happen. Every time I start to get something going it gets fucked up with a tremor.
> 
> After reading your post I tried again. No fucking luck



I would never pressure you to make a video .......if it makes you uncomfortable I don't want you to do it Bro......making a guitar video is very hard to do ......it's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

michael rt said:


> i would never pressure you to make a video .......if it makes you uncomfortable i don't want you to do it bro......making a guitar video is very hard to do ......it's not as easy as it looks.



edit


----------



## tonefreak

SICK F'N AMP RT!



I LOVE IT!

awesome!

are you driving it with an od pedal at all?


----------



## drriff

Way cool Jr (or should I say, way to "Lay it Down"!).
Sounds beautiful!


----------



## tonefreak

drriff said:


> way cool jr (or should i say, way to "lay it down"!).
> Sounds beautiful!



lol


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im very self conscience about my playing. Even when Im in a zone it gets fucked up and it pisses me off. It is very depressing sometimes. When I picked up the guitar I took a year off from work to just fuck around. I would play for hours a day and made great progress. Now it feels like Im going backwards. And has for the last few years.
> 
> The intro to SWEET CHILD O MINE was one of the first things I learned. After almost 8 yrs of playing it you cant tell I have problems. Problems I didnt have a few years ago. Seems unfair, I can go to work and put in 8 hrs but I cant play guitar for a hr without getting pissed. But I love it so much!



I will PM you later Bro.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> SICK F'N AMP RT!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> awesome!
> 
> are you driving it with an od pedal at all?



Yes I reach over a kick in a SD-1 in the middle of the video.



drriff said:


> Way cool Jr (or should I say, way to "Lay it Down"!).
> Sounds beautiful!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Yes I reach over a kick in a SD-1 in the middle of the video.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro.




it sounds godly!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> it sounds godly!



Thanks TF ..........I just love this thing to death.


----------



## tonefreak

if i had that amp, i would just fuckin sell all my other amps, just so i didn't have any reason not to play through it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

But I will make a vid!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> But I will make a vid!



And I know for a fact that we would all love it


----------



## tonefreak

YES

you should post a video where you play every one of your guitars through every one of your amps. on every channel.


except i think youtube only allows like 15 minutes at a time, so it would have to be in lots of parts.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> YES
> 
> you should post a video where you play every one of your guitars through every one of your amps. on every channel.
> 
> 
> except i think youtube only allows like 15 minutes at a time, so it would have to be in lots of parts.



I cant make a 2 minute clip. Holy shit TF


----------



## tonefreak

well make it a project!

make a video of one guitar through one amp every night, and in a year, you'll have them all!

then with your fancy mac, compile them all together, and upload.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> YouTube - 1978 Super Lead Demo
> 
> YouTube - 1978 Super Lead Demo II


----------



## mike mike

Nice demos RT! And Richard make a video called "Dog the bounty hunter demo's the e670 and 6100!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not the dog reference.


----------



## mike mike

Oh man RT those left input banks sound amazing


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Oh man RT those left input banks sound amazing



Yeah the right ones have a very basses sound to them.....I like the left one the best right now.


----------



## tonefreak

night boys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night boys



Have a good one TF.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Yeah the right ones have a very basses sound to them.....I like the left one the best right now.



 R/T, Most people LINK them....

New to a 4 Holer, aren't You? Run a SHORT patch cord from Lower Left input to Top right input and plug your guitar into the TOP Left input. That allows you to Blend the Channels.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> R/T, Most people LINK them....
> 
> New to a 4 Holer, aren't You? Run a SHORT patch cord from Lower Left input to Top right input and plug your guitar into the TOP Left input. That allows you to Blend the Channels.
> 
> TWIN



I'm totally new to this big time.........I was just going to ask someone that question and you just answered it.......thanks Twin.


----------



## drriff

Totally funny - playing hooky today and I was going to ask the very same thing about jumping the channels.

I think this calls for two more new vids my friend!


----------



## mike mike

Ugh. I was supposed to be going home today but my parents extended the vacation to leave tomorrow. Then the extended the vacation again to leave Saturday.


----------



## drriff

Where are you on vacation?


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Where are you on vacation?



Southern California.


----------



## drriff

I'm in So Cal (playing hooky from work today). 
You should go over to the local GC or Sam Ash (if you're not at Dismal-Land or something).


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> I'm in So Cal (playing hooky from work today).
> You should go over to the local GC or Sam Ash (if you're not at Dismal-Land or something).



Haha. there is a guitar center in this town(i'm in Oxnard) but i'm not sure i have that option


----------



## drriff

Oxnard???

Yeeachh! Man! 2 things:

1) I don't consider that SoCal.
2) I also wouldn't consider that a vacation!

That's about an hour & a half North of where I am (Orange County).
Too bad, I could have at least invited you over to thrash on my LP & 401.

But, the out look is bright - soon you will be going home to your new Dream AMP!
Be cool with the peeps (rents, whatever), they did split for your friggin' Engl (or help, whatever).


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Oxnard???
> 
> Yeeachh! Man! 2 things:
> 
> 1) I don't consider that SoCal.
> 2) I also wouldn't consider that a vacation!
> 
> That's about an hour & a half North of where I am (Orange County).
> Too bad, I could have at least invited you over to thrash on my LP & 401.
> 
> But, the out look is bright - soon you will be going home to your new Dream AMP!
> Be cool with the peeps (rents, whatever), they did split for your friggin' Engl (or help, whatever).



Haha. It's alright. We have an ocean view hotel room but I am pretty bored lol. Yeah I appreciate it. But the vacation extensions are kinda killing me though


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi all



Hi TF.


----------



## tonefreak

what's going on RT?

hows the pink marshall?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> what's going on RT?
> 
> hows the pink marshall?



It's not pink it's fawn (beige) I was playing it today for bit .........I think I'm in love.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> It's not pink it's fawn (beige) I was playing it today for bit .........I think I'm in love.



well it looked pink to me!

lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> well it looked pink to me!
> 
> lol


I person it looks beige........it does look pinkish in the picture's.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's because it is as beautiful as something else the Lord created that is pink, (on the inside).

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hi twin


----------



## tonefreak

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/25410-cutest-nyc-princess-has-arrived.html


wait what????

ROFL


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> That's because it is as beautiful as something else the Lord created that is pink, (on the inside).
> 
> TWIN



I was taking a drink and reading at the same time and the drink came out my nose I was laughing so hard.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> hi twin



Hey Tone. What's the haps?


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

not much twin! 

i been trying to find more money.

i've looked under every fuckin pillow in this house, and nobody's got any money stashed anywheres.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> not much twin!
> 
> i been trying to find more money.
> 
> i've looked under every fuckin pillow in this house, and nobody's got any money stashed anywheres.



What do you want to buy???


----------



## tonefreak

stuff!

i need a truck,
i need to fix my snowmobile

I want a Tele,
I want more cabs
I want another amp
i want a 12 string acoustic...

and on and on and on


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> stuff!
> 
> i need a truck,
> i need to fix my snowmobile
> 
> I want a Tele,
> I want more cabs
> I want another amp
> i want a 12 string acoustic...
> 
> and on and on and on



Almost the same list as mine.


----------



## tonefreak

and i need a cell phone.

but i can pay for the cell phone with my guitar lesson money no problems.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i really really want a white marshall full stack


SO. i'm going to build one. 2 cabs, and a head box for the DSL (all tolexed white.). 

My grandpa is a very very good carpenter, and he has agreed to help me with it, i just gotta find some money for parts.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i really really want a white marshall full stack
> 
> 
> SO. i'm going to build one. 2 cabs, and a head box for the DSL (all tolexed white.).
> 
> My grandpa is a very very good carpenter, and he has agreed to help me with it, i just gotta find some money for parts.



That would be wicked Bro.......when are you starting it???


----------



## tonefreak

as soon as i have money for parts.

because i've labeled it a 'woodworking project,' i'm trying to get my parents to fund at least some of it. 

notice i havn't labeled it 'i really want a full stack' because that falls under the guitar stuff category, and then i won't get a cent out of my parents for it.

lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> as soon as i have money for parts.
> 
> because i've labeled it a 'woodworking project,' i'm trying to get my parents to fund at least some of it.
> 
> notice i havn't labeled it 'i really want a full stack' because that falls under the guitar stuff category, and then i won't get a cent out of my parents for it.
> 
> lol



Very good approach .......I hope it all works out Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, me too. it would be sweet to have a one off white DSL full stack.

even if the cabs aren't technically Marshall.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Glad you are loving your new amp RT


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. Glad you are loving your new amp RT



Hey Mike ..... perfect timing on my new amp because it looks like I'm going in the studio with the band very soon.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ..... perfect timing on my new amp because it looks like I'm going in the studio with the band very soon.



 awesome man!! Is this a new band or the band you had on YouTube with the large vocalist?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> awesome man!! Is this a new band or the band you had on YouTube with the large vocalist?



New band........I think the web site will be up soon.


----------



## mike mike

Nice. Can't wait to see!


----------



## mike mike

Buggs just posted in a thread!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Buggs just posted in a thread!



I know.


----------



## drriff

Actually, he's been lurking for a while. I've seen a post here & there in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Actually, he's been lurking for a while. I've seen a post here & there in the last couple of weeks.



He should just come back.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> He should just come back.



I would be at peace with him if he come back.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hey RT. Sorry I missed your call. I passes out for a bit


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. Are youtwo dating now?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hey RT. Sorry I missed your call. I passes out for a bit



No problem Bro


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. Are youtwo dating now?



 Long-distance relationships never work out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. Are youtwo dating now?



Are you writing a book?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are you writing a book?


----------



## tonefreak

what the hell did i just walk in on?


----------



## MM54

They'll tell you when you're older, TF.


----------



## mike mike

Why would I be writing a book


----------



## mike mike

WHERE HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN? 24 hours since the last post on here? Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## tonefreak

busy mate!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## BluesRocker

If it aint got 4 holes, it aint shit... 


Just sayin....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

BluesRocker said:


> If it aint got 4 holes, it aint shit...
> 
> 
> Just sayin....



you stirring up shit over here?


----------



## BluesRocker

longfxukxnhair said:


> you stirring up shit over here?



I would never do such a thing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

BluesRocker said:


> I would never do such a thing.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Not you. Damn 4 holer!


----------



## BluesRocker

longfxukxnhair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Not you. Damn 4 holer!



 Actually I have 8 holes and 150 watts of Ass Kicking!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

BluesRocker said:


> Actually I have 8 holes and 150 watts of Ass Kicking!!



tmi


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> tmi


----------



## mike mike

I don't want to hear about you guy's holes ok?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I don't want to hear about you guy's holes ok?



That BR is a filthy McNasty


----------



## mike mike

I have ENGL fever. One more day!


----------



## Jesstaa

Ever looked at your current Marshall cab, finished in that BORING black tolex and thought "This needs to be more... Red and fluffy"
If you have... WORRY NO MORE!

CUSTOM MARSHALL JCM 900 Lead 4X12 Speaker Box (eBay item 290543590037 end time 20-Mar-11 19:08:57 AEDST) : Musical Instruments

edit: and I just found this too... Wtf?? XD
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Miniature-Gu...40760232?pt=AU_Amplifiers&hash=item4cf5c3bca8


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> Ever looked at your current Marshall cab, finished in that BORING black tolex and thought "This needs to be more... Red and fluffy"
> If you have... WORRY NO MORE!
> 
> CUSTOM MARSHALL JCM 900 Lead 4X12 Speaker Box (eBay item 290543590037 end time 20-Mar-11 19:08:57 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> 
> edit: and I just found this too... Wtf?? XD
> Miniature Guitar Amplifier MARSHALL*NEW!!* Music Gift (eBay item 330540760232 end time 21-Mar-11 07:46:08 AEDST) : Musical Instruments



 red fluffy tolex if you can even call it that? and "the more expensive angled front?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Ever looked at your current Marshall cab, finished in that BORING black tolex and thought "This needs to be more... Red and fluffy"
> If you have... WORRY NO MORE!
> 
> CUSTOM MARSHALL JCM 900 Lead 4X12 Speaker Box (eBay item 290543590037 end time 20-Mar-11 19:08:57 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> 
> edit: and I just found this too... Wtf?? XD
> Miniature Guitar Amplifier MARSHALL*NEW!!* Music Gift (eBay item 330540760232 end time 21-Mar-11 07:46:08 AEDST) : Musical Instruments



My eyes! My eyes


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Ever looked at your current Marshall cab, finished in that BORING black tolex and thought "This needs to be more... Red and fluffy"
> If you have... WORRY NO MORE!
> 
> CUSTOM MARSHALL JCM 900 Lead 4X12 Speaker Box (eBay item 290543590037 end time 20-Mar-11 19:08:57 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> 
> edit: and I just found this too... Wtf?? XD
> Miniature Guitar Amplifier MARSHALL*NEW!!* Music Gift (eBay item 330540760232 end time 21-Mar-11 07:46:08 AEDST) : Musical Instruments



That looks like hell


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Looks like ass on death!


----------



## Codyjohns

I just got back from band practice ......my ear's are ringing from the volume we jammed at.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I just got back from band practice ......my ear's are ringing from the volume we jammed at.



That's how you do it brother!


----------



## Jesstaa

That cab is bad, but that fake mini stack is just... I don't even know.
It apparently resembles the real thing.
:/


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Ever looked at your current Marshall cab, finished in that BORING black tolex and thought "This needs to be more... Red and fluffy"
> If you have... WORRY NO MORE!
> 
> CUSTOM MARSHALL JCM 900 Lead 4X12 Speaker Box (eBay item 290543590037 end time 20-Mar-11 19:08:57 AEDST) : Musical Instruments
> 
> edit: and I just found this too... Wtf?? XD
> Miniature Guitar Amplifier MARSHALL*NEW!!* Music Gift (eBay item 330540760232 end time 21-Mar-11 07:46:08 AEDST) : Musical Instruments





why is there red shag carpet on that cab??? 


and what the hell is up with that mini stack?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> why is there red shag carpet on that cab???
> 
> 
> and what the hell is up with that mini stack?



I know........talk about a sight for sore eyes


----------



## TwinACStacks

BluesRocker said:


> If it aint got 4 holes, it aint shit...
> 
> 
> Just sayin....




Once Your playing goes past the intermediate level, You won't need the Extra 2 Holes. Then You can graduate up to an 800. It's a Professional Amp.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Once Your playing goes past the intermediate level, You won't need the Extra 2 Holes. Then You can graduate up to an 800. It's a Professional Amp.
> 
> TWIN



I use a 4 holer  ........I do plan I buying a 2203-04 someday.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Once Your playing goes past the intermediate level, You won't need the Extra 2 Holes. Then You can graduate up to an 800. It's a Professional Amp.
> 
> TWIN



Twin, your 2204 is modded. How so?


----------



## TwinACStacks

When You get good enough, Grasshopper.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Twin, your 2204 is modded. How so?



Like this:

I xx'd out the values that are secret.


(RETURN ANY MODS TO STOCK VALUES) THEN.....

REPLACE FILTER CAPS with new Caps ****DONE Used CE 50/50
Tighten Grounding ring/cap bolts ****DONE
REPLACE All Potentiometers with new ****DONE
Replace 22K PRESENCE pot with a 5KL pot ****DONE
Replace C17 .1uf for presence control with .68 Sozo ****DONE
Move R3 .68 input resistor from Board to V1 socket and install with shielded Coax to input jack
And replace wire from PreAmp Volume wiper to V1 with shielded Coax ****DONE 1/2W Carbon Film and RG174 Coax 
Replace Both input Cliff Jacks ****DONE
Repair 2 damaged pads on c3 and C14 resistors ****DONE
Drop Voltage to preamp Replace 10K voltage drop resistor (R29) with XXK 2 Watt Metal Film****DONE 
Replace Bias Caps C19 & 20 10 uf with Sprague Atoms****DONE
Change Bias Resistors R26 & 27 56K and 15K****DONE Carbon Film 1/2W
REPLACE ALL DIODES WITH NEW****DONE
Replace Bias splitter resistors R24&25 with new 220K, Also Grid Output 5k6 R31&32****DONE Carbon Film ½ W
Change R22 /100K NFB Resistor to XXK****DONE 1/2W Carbon film
Change C3, C4 and C7 to .0022 to tighten Amp. (Changing C4 (Away) to.0022 will increase low mids) .****DONE Sozo Vintage Caps .0022uf ALSO NEED to install 1M resistor across Preamp pot for C4 Mod ****DONE 1/2W Carbon Film
REPLACE C8, C10 with 470pf HF Silver Mica!!!! C2 with 100pf Silver Mica, ALSO C18 with 47pf silver Mica!!!! ****DONE
RE-BIAS AMP (32-36ma) Plate Voltage is 471V
CHANGE ALL SIGNAL CAPS WITH SOZO VINTAGE****DONE
Cap orientations towards tube side of chassis:

C1 .68 AWAY D C16 .022 Towards D
C3 .0022 Towards D C17 .68 AWAY D
C4 .0022 AWAY D 
C7 .0022 Towards D 
C9 .022 AWAY D ****.68 AWAY Across R9---DONE 
C11 .022 Towards D
C12 .022 Towards D
C14 .022 Towards D 
C15 .1 AWAY D 

ALSO if MODS thin out bass too much it can be added back in without tubbiness by inserting a XXX-XXXK resistor across a XXXXuf cap in SERIES with the XXK NFB resistor R 22 ****DONE using Sozo .XXXX uf and XXXK carbon film resistor (Sozo oriented towards switch)

Yes I basically rebuilt the Amp.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

That's pretty awesome I bet it sounds cool. You should record that sucker


----------



## TwinACStacks

Here is the PCB:






 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> Once Your playing goes past the intermediate level, You won't need the Extra 2 Holes. Then You can graduate up to an 800. It's a Professional Amp.
> 
> TWIN



I'll make sure I pass that tip on to Angus Young, Jimmy Page, Hendrix and Clapton


----------



## mike mike

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'll make sure I pass that tip on to Angus Young, Jimmy Page, Hendrix and Clapton


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah, TWINs antics can be...troubling


----------



## tonefreak

you be busy shit stirring in here twin! 
LOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

I Know It's hard to be in so many threads at once....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'll make sure I pass that tip on to Angus Young, Jimmy Page, Hendrix and Clapton



Yeah, But they're all OLD....


 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> Yeah, But they're all OLD....
> 
> 
> TWIN



Look whos talking


----------



## TwinACStacks

No One likes a smartass, G....

 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> No One likes a smartass, G....
> 
> TWIN



Yes they do! You just cant admit it. Denial is ok. 

Leaving denial is the first step to getting better though.....


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Here is the PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



I betcha that JCM 800 is bad ass wicked......all you need is a '70 1987 and you will be complete.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I betcha that JCM 800 is bad ass wicked......all you need is a '70 1987 and you will be complete.



Nah, a '67-'69!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nah, a '67-'69!



That will work ........Plexi


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That will work ........Plexi



My friend Andy(Ydna on here) has turned me into a vintage amp snob


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> My friend Andy(Ydna on here) has turned me into a vintage amp snob



Does Andy have a vintage??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Does Andy have a vintage??



No but he knows ridiculous amounts about vintage marshalls and other things vintage. He almost bought a 68 super bass a month ago. he is building a 45/100. but i have learned so much about vintage marshalls(60's-early 70's) from him


----------



## TwinACStacks

I like Edna.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

edna....



LOL



night guys


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Been jammin on my 2500 today with the volume on 6. Thank God the neighbors are cool (they actually say they like when I play HAAAAHAAAAAA). Those RFT's were SINGING!!!!! May not go back to my VM for a bit....


----------



## mike mike

LPMarshall hack said:


> Been jammin on my 2500 today with the volume on 6. Thank God the neighbors are cool (they actually say they like when I play HAAAAHAAAAAA). Those RFT's were SINGING!!!!! May not go back to my VM for a bit....



 2500 FTW! My favorite marshall!


----------



## Jesstaa

Omnomnom Beer.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Omnomnom Beer.



lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes. YDNA is pronounced "EDNA".







 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes. YDNA is pronounced "EDNA".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



OOOOOOOH .........is that what Andy looks like.


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes. YDNA is pronounced "EDNA".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN




oh i see!


----------



## mike mike

Oh man what is gonna happen when he walks in here?


----------



## Ydna

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE? YOU SONS A BITCHES TALKIN' BOUT ME? YOU BUNCH A DICK SUCKERS, YOU COULD SUCK A GOLF BALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE! YOU'RE SO FUCKED UP YOU WOULD FUCK A MAN IN THE ASS AND NOT HAVE THE COMMON COURTESY TO GIVE HIM A REACH AROUND!!!

One of my favorite movies.

And yes, I love vintage marshalls. I think I'm going to buy one off of the London craigslist in the next 2 years, cause they're WAAAAY cheaper over there.

Twin: It is pronounced Yedna. By the way.


----------



## mike mike

Ydna said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE? YOU SONS A BITCHES TALKIN' BOUT ME? YOU BUNCH A DICK SUCKERS, YOU COULD SUCK A GOLF BALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE! YOU'RE SO FUCKED UP YOU WOULD FUCK A MAN IN THE ASS AND NOT HAVE THE COMMON COURTESY TO GIVE HIM A REACH AROUND!!!
> 
> One of my favorite movies.
> 
> And yes, I love vintage marshalls. I think I'm going to buy one off of the London craigslist in the next 2 years, cause they're WAAAAY cheaper over there.
> 
> Twin: It is pronounced Yedna. By the way.



good morning Andy!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ydna said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE? YOU SONS A BITCHES TALKIN' BOUT ME? YOU BUNCH A DICK SUCKERS, YOU COULD SUCK A GOLF BALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE! YOU'RE SO FUCKED UP YOU WOULD FUCK A MAN IN THE ASS AND NOT HAVE THE COMMON COURTESY TO GIVE HIM A REACH AROUND!!!
> 
> One of my favorite movies.
> 
> And yes, I love vintage marshalls. I think I'm going to buy one off of the London craigslist in the next 2 years, cause they're WAAAAY cheaper over there.
> 
> Twin: It is pronounced Yedna. By the way.




Oooopppsss....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ydna said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE? YOU SONS A BITCHES TALKIN' BOUT ME? YOU BUNCH A DICK SUCKERS, YOU COULD SUCK A GOLF BALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE! YOU'RE SO FUCKED UP YOU WOULD FUCK A MAN IN THE ASS AND NOT HAVE THE COMMON COURTESY TO GIVE HIM A REACH AROUND!!!
> 
> One of my favorite movies.
> 
> And yes, I love vintage marshalls. I think I'm going to buy one off of the London craigslist in the next 2 years, cause they're WAAAAY cheaper over there.
> 
> Twin: It is pronounced Yedna. By the way.




 Sorry Andy, I didn't realize, I'm not Jewish....

I'm not even Kosher.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ydna said:


>



Its our Spokesman, Dr. Jackwagon!


----------



## TwinACStacks

He's my Hero.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> He's my Hero.
> 
> TWIN



Twin, I think it only fair you post up the vid


----------



## mike mike

I am coming home today, but when? I am four hours away. How many detours and side stops will we take?


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT and Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.



I hope you had a good weekend. Went by to fast. I am working on a few clips for the SE. I am getting help with the vids from a friend on the forum. I dont know how long it will take. I have to do it in small bites. But I am doing it!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> I hope you had a good weekend. Went by to fast. I am working on a few clips for the SE. I am getting help with the vids from a friend on the forum. I dont know how long it will take. I have to do it in small bites. But I am doing it!



That's wicked Bro.........let her RIP


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> That's wicked Bro.........let her RIP



Thanks for the support bro. It means a lot


----------



## Razzle

'k boys... posted a NAD thread... thanks for all the help on the JCM900.


----------



## Codyjohns

Razzle said:


> 'k boys... posted a NAD thread... thanks for all the help on the JCM900.



You grabbed yourself a wicked combo Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning guys



Morning TF


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi guys!



Hey Mike ......how's the Engl ??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ......how's the Engl ??



Haven't cranked it yet, but so far, it IS everything i hoped for!! a year and a half of waiting is finally over!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Haven't cranked it yet, but so far, it IS everything i hoped for!! a year and a half of waiting is finally over!



Yeah you shouldn't have a problem dialing it in...... they are great amps.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Yeah you shouldn't have a problem dialing it in...... they are great amps.



thanks man. it doesn't do the Marshall sound as Richard pointed out, but that's why i kept my Marshall!! i already played the Marshall last night haha!! I can't wait till i have a moment to crank it!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> thanks man. it doesn't do the Marshall sound as Richard pointed out, but that's why i kept my Marshall!! i already played the Marshall last night haha!! I can't wait till i have a moment to crank it!



The Engl's don't breakup the same way Marshall's do .......I would say the MKIII is great for classic rock and the Engl is the amp for modern metal.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The Engl's don't breakup the same way Marshall's do .......I would say the MKIII is great for classic rock and the Engl is the amp for modern metal.



+1. its a great combination to have. The ENGL i must say has the most beautiful cleans i have ever heard


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> +1. its a great combination to have. The ENGL i must say has the most beautiful cleans i have ever heard



That's so cool .........we all got are dream amps at the same time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> +1. its a great combination to have. The ENGL i must say has the most beautiful cleans i have ever heard



Amen. Im working on a clean part clip so you guys can hear it. But Mike knows the cleans are amazing. Chimey, glassy, smooth and brilliant.


----------



## Codyjohns

I was thinking of doing another take of my Super Lead.....I'm trying to find some time today to do it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just For Herrs Richard and Mike:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9kxZtLY5p4]YouTube - German National Anthem/English and German lyrics (Complete)[/ame]


Kinda Brings a tear to Your Eyes, don't it?


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Just For Herrs Richard and Mike:
> 
> YouTube - German National Anthem/English and German lyrics (Complete)
> 
> 
> Kinda Brings a tear to Your Eyes, don't it?
> 
> 
> TWIN



They both have to learn it and play it on the Engl.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> They both have to learn it and play it on the Engl.



 Agreed. _*CLEAN.*_


not the Hendrix version.


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Agreed. _*CLEAN.*_
> 
> 
> not the Hendrix version.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Is the Eljeffe version allowed ??


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Is the Eljeffe version allowed ??




 You think they can get that much OD out of those Kraut Amps?


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> You think they can get that much OD out of those Kraut Amps?
> 
> 
> TWIN



Their's a good chance they can.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Just For Herrs Richard and Mike:
> 
> YouTube - German National Anthem/English and German lyrics (Complete)
> 
> 
> Kinda Brings a tear to Your Eyes, don't it?
> 
> 
> TWIN



I might do a few note of the Star Spangled Banner just for you Twin.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> I might do a few note of the Star Spangled Banner just for you Twin.




except that through the ENGL, it would be the 

Kraut Stained Banner.


----------



## tonefreak

i supposed that's better then a Beer Stained Banner though.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> except that through the ENGL, it would be the
> 
> Kraut Stained Banner.



Dont you have fingers to sniff?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dont you have fingers to sniff?




not yet...


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I might do a few note of the Star Spangled Banner just for you Twin.




Nah I'm not that Gung-ho American. But Being a *MARSHALL* owner, "God Save the Queen", would be cool.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Nah I'm not that Gung-ho American. But Being a *MARSHALL* owner, "God Save the Queen", would be cool.
> 
> TWIN



FUCK that sea hag


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> FUCK that sea hag


----------



## TwinACStacks

I knew Longhair was going to be problems when he started an almost 900 Page thread about a Marshall Amp that they only made 17 of.

And he owns 1/3 of those.....


 TWIN


----------



## MM54

I really wish I had time coming up in the next 5 days for guitar. Why? Because I have this terrible urge to learn Rust In Peace start to finish, and with my level of playing, that'll take a long-ass time 

But be totally worth it


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I really wish I had time coming up in the next 5 days for guitar. Why? Because I have this terrible urge to learn Rust In Peace start to finish, and with my level of playing, that'll take a long-ass time
> 
> But be totally worth it




I'm thinking about learning No More Tears by Ozzy. possibly my favorite Ozzy song.


----------



## MM54

Tomorrow once the check clears in my bank account, I'm ordering a copy of Rust In Peace on Vinyl 

Perhaps next week I'll have time to get to learning some riffs from it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I knew Longhair was going to be problems when he started an almost 900 Page thread about a Marshall Amp that they only made 17 of.
> 
> And he owns 1/3 of those.....
> 
> 
> TWIN




Your responsible for 122 pages and you dont even own a 6100. Thats all sorts of jackwagoned up


----------



## mike mike

Well guys, I jammed with Ydna today with the ENGL. This was the frat time I cranked it, and  that's all Ivan say. It is the most perfect sound I have ever heard. It isthe sound in my head. All of thechannels are amazing. We went from blues(most of it) to a little metal. Amazing. Best purchase I have ever made. The Ydna and the otherguy were actually impressed to! Wow. I am in awe


----------



## Gtarzan81

Is this the new hangout thread?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gtarzan81 said:


> Is this the new hangout thread?



This thread shares a common wall with the 6100 thread. We put a door in the wall so we can come and go as needed. You know, so we arent on Twins lawn


----------



## Codyjohns

Gtarzan81 said:


> Is this the new hangout thread?



Yeah this is defiantly one of the hangout's.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> This thread shares a common wall with the 6100 thread. We put a door in the wall so we can come and go as needed. You know, so we arent on Twins lawn



So he made a tunnel UNDER my lawn.

Kinda sounds like a TV Show,

"Longhair: Professional Nazi Gopher".

Way cooler than Dog the Bounty Hunter.....

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

twinacstacks said:


> so he made a tunnel under my lawn.
> 
> Kinda sounds like a tv show,
> 
> "longhair: Professional nazi gopher".
> 
> Way cooler than dog the bounty hunter.....
> 
> Twin




lol


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys!


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys!



Mike click on my zoso in my sig and look at my new friend on youtube.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike click on my zoso in my sig and look at my new friend on youtube.



 haha i see the ENGL Savage in his profile image. nice!! Oh man. my ears are ringing like theres no tomorrow!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> haha i see the ENGL Savage in his profile image. nice!! Oh man. my ears are ringing like theres no tomorrow!!



No I'm talking about another Engl player in my friends..........Orianthi


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> No I'm talking about another Engl player in my friends..........Orianthi



haha i see! Oriatnthi is amazing. did she add you?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> haha i see! Oriatnthi is amazing. did she add you?



I don't know where she came from  .........I think she want's my Super Lead.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I don't know where she came from  .........I think she want's my Super Lead.



what chick WOULDN'T want a pink marshall.

LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> what chick WOULDN'T want a pink marshall.
> 
> LOL



I knew you would say that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> So he made a tunnel UNDER my lawn.
> 
> Kinda sounds like a TV Show,
> 
> "Longhair: Professional Nazi Gopher".
> 
> Way cooler than Dog the Bounty Hunter.....
> 
> TWIN



You know, Marshall was almost a German based company. If it werent for America Hitler would have been butt fucking the Queen. DAMN SEA HAG


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You know, Marshall was almost a German based company. If it werent for America Hitler would have been butt fucking the Queen. DAMN SEA HAG



 and we wouldnt have had these!






(btw, that is Ydna in that picture)


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> You know, Marshall was almost a German based company. If it werent for America Hitler would have been butt fucking the Queen. DAMN SEA HAG


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I knew you would say that.




haha!




damn. i'm getting predictable.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> and we wouldnt have had these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, that is Ydna in that picture)



I love amp porn.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> and we wouldnt have had these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, that is Ydna in that picture)



Damn fine amp you got there Mike. Are you going to get a cab just for it?

Back at ya my Engl loving bro!






tell yada yada we said hi


----------



## Gtarzan81

Hooray for the new party thread.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Damn fine amp you got there Mike. Are you going to get a cab just for it?
> 
> Back at ya my Engl loving bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell yada yada we said hi



You and Mike got me wanting to try out a Engl .......I found a store that sell them not far from me.......Cosmo Music is the name of the store.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Damn fine amp you got there Mike. Are you going to get a cab just for it?
> 
> Back at ya my Engl loving bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell yada yada we said hi



Damn fine amp you got your self! I'm probably not gonna get a new cab any time soon. I really love my cab though. Sounds really good. But with the 100 water pushing it I sensed a tad bit of crunchiness. I think a vader might be on my list  and the ENGL hangs off the back a little bit, I kinda want a straight cab. But not for a long time.


----------



## Ydna

Wow, that picture really brings out my acne, and my hair looks weird. Oh well. Everybody is too focused on ENGL porn to notice.


----------



## tonefreak

Ydna said:


> Wow, that picture really brings out my acne, and my hair looks weird. Oh well. Everybody is too focused on ENGL porn to notice.




nooooooowwww that you mention it...






i'm kiddin with ya man. 

Acne's a MEAN BITCH aint it?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> You and Mike got me wanting to try out a Engl .......I found a store that sell them not far from me.......Cosmo Music is the name of the store.



Try one bro! Just dont run it thru a cab with 75s.

Im wanting to try my Mesa with the Engl. But Im not a big fan of v30's 

These amps are amazing. I just played my LP GT thru the Engl on the claen and its the best that guitar has ever sounded. I think its the best sounding LP I have.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Ydna said:


> Wow, that picture really brings out my acne, and my hair looks weird. Oh well. Everybody is too focused on ENGL porn to notice.



YADA, run a brush thru that hair. You better be presentable before Twin gets in here.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Try one bro! Just dont run it thru a cab with 75s.
> 
> Im wanting to try my Mesa with the Engl. But Im not a big fan of v30's
> 
> These amps are amazing. I just played my LP GT thru the Engl on the claen and its the best that guitar has ever sounded. I think its the best sounding LP I have.



The right speakers makes a world of difference.......my favorite speakers is no secret G12-65's


----------



## Ydna

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Erase that picture. Twin will save it. Get rid of it now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The right speakers makes a world of difference.......my favorite speakers is no secret G12-65's



I am loving the 65's. So warm sounding. I cant wait until mine are broken in. Im gonna load my B52 slant with them and then do a tolex job on it so I have a full stack for the Engl


----------



## Codyjohns

Ydna said:


> Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Erase that picture. Twin will save it. Get rid of it now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> and we wouldnt have had these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, that is Ydna in that picture)



This pic?


Opppps, I quoted it. Forever preserving it


----------



## Codyjohns

Opppps, I quoted it as well a few posts back


----------



## Ydna

Eh. I'll just grab Mike's ENGL. That thing is to Twin like a cross is to a vampire.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Opppps, I quoted it as well a few posts back



::evil laugh::

opppps indeed


----------



## Codyjohns

Ydna said:


> Eh. I'll just grab Mike's ENGL. That thing is to Twin like a cross is to a vampire.



and I quote Twin.........I'm Melting  I'm Melting


----------



## mike mike

Nah you guys are both rong. you need a high wattage speaker to bring these amps out!! I sensed a little bit of crunchiness with my 100's today though.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Nah you guys are both rong. you need a high wattage speaker to bring these amps out!! I sensed a little bit of crunchiness with my 100's today though.



Think so? I like that I use some 50's with the Engl for early break up and the 65's warm it up well.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Think so? I like that I use some 50's with the Engl for early break up and the 65's warm it up well.



Huh. i don't like speaker breakup. i like it to be really clear. i think what i heard today was just ear strain. but damn that sounded PERFECT. but yeah i don't like speaker breakup at all. maybe for other styles, but idk


----------



## MajorNut1967

JCM900's 21 Years of Ass Kicking! 

I keep seeing this thread pop up with new post, who's ass did the 900 exactly kick?


----------



## mike mike

MajorNut1967 said:


> JCM900's 21 Years of Ass Kicking!
> 
> I keep seeing this thread pop up with new post, who's ass did the 900 exactly kick?



Nigel tuffnel


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> Acne's a MEAN BITCH aint it?



I went straight to having a beard, I skipped acne.


----------



## bhm1905

hi just thought ill give everyone a update on my gear,i have selt my 1996 epi lp customand put down a deposit on a epi zakk wylde buzzsaw lp,the orange and black one,my wife is gettn me the mxr black label chorus pedal for my 40th next month and oh yeah ive also found out she,s 17 weeks preganent as well,another baby in the house of rock no shitty pop crap played in our house just the metal and rock!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> hi just thought ill give everyone a update on my gear,i have selt my 1996 epi lp customand put down a deposit on a epi zakk wylde buzzsaw lp,the orange and black one,my wife is gettn me the mxr black label chorus pedal for my 40th next month and oh yeah ive also found out she,s 17 weeks preganent as well,another baby in the house of rock no shitty pop crap played in our house just the metal and rock!!!



Congrats Bro.........how many children do you have???


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

*66 YEARS after World War II, and the Germans are still trying to Top the British.....*


 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

NEVERMIND


 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike mike said:


> and we wouldnt have had these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, that is Ydna in that picture)


 
This picture you mean?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Got it.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> *66 YEARS after World War II, and the Germans are still trying to Top the British.....*
> 
> 
> TWIN


----------



## mike mike

And they may be doing it!

 MIKE


----------



## mike mike

Actualy, in Germany, we call heads "tops", so, the ENGL is a top, on top of oa British cab, so it is topping the British


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> And they may be doing it!
> 
> MIKE



*NEVER HAPPEN.*

They can't do a Marshall.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

Marshall for the win.


----------



## mike mike

Well, the German head is ON TOP of the British cabinet


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> Marshall for the win.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


>



F*** yeah!! The Invader may be the sound in my head, but it could never replace my Marshall! goodness RT, that is so beautiful! you should get a fawn cabinet!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> F*** yeah!! The Invader may be the sound in my head, but it could never replace my Marshall! goodness RT, that is so beautiful! you should get a fawn cabinet!



I can't find that cab.....I wish I had one.. .. ...Well your going to hear it again ............I'm just uploading a video of her it action.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I can't find that cab.....I wish I had one.. .. ...Well your going to hear it again ............I'm just uploading a video of her it action.



Can't wait to see!! you should recover your 800 cab!


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


>




HEY LOOK!


a pink Marshall!





seriously though, you should recover your cab. that would look sick


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah you guys are right.....I should cover it Fawn.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Can't wait to see!! you should recover your 800 cab!



I thought for this next video I would ditch the SD-1.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_wQA1ixQFA]YouTube - Super Lead Demo III[/ame]


----------



## bhm1905

tonefreak said:


>



longfxfuckfxhair or whatever i find that very offensive,your remarks about the queen r out of order,i aint a royalist but have some diginity man she,s the bloody queen


----------



## mike mike

F*** yes!! That"s what i want hear!! That sounds godly!! Perfect for "the song remains the same" or "celebration day"!!


----------



## bhm1905

Michael RT said:


> Congrats Bro.........how many children do you have???



we have a 16 yr old but he was 6 when imet my wife so this is my first baby!!


----------



## tonefreak

bhm1905 said:


> i find that very offensive,your remarks about the queen r out of order,remember we used to own you and every fucker else




and if it weren't for the US, you'd be playing an ENGL right now.

























and don't deny it, Britain may have saved themselves in the battle of Britain, but they did it in US airplanes.


----------



## Codyjohns

bhm1905 said:


> longfxfuckfxhair or whatever i find that very offensive,your remarks about the queen r out of order,i aint a royalist but have some diginity man she,s the bloody queen



Please don't be upset ..........we all make fun of are Leader's.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> and if it weren't for the US, you'd be playing an ENGL right now.
> 
> and don't deny it, Britain may have saved themselves in the battle of Britain, but they did it in US airplanes.



No they used spitfires, british planes. and you say that like having an ENGL is a bad thing


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> No they used spitfires, british planes. and you say that like having an ENGL is a bad thing



Hey Mike ........that's why I picked "Celebration Day" by Zep.......because we are all so happy with the amps we just bought.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike ........that's why I picked "Celebration Day" by Zep.......because we are all so happy with the amps we just bought.



Exactly!! we are all so happy!! we're gonna join the band!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Exactly!! we are all so happy!! we're gonna join the band!!



You got it Bro.........you know the song.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You got it Bro.........you know the song.



hell yeah! Hard to believe, but i am a super zeppelin nerd!! one of my favourite bands! i have almost every album except my new computer wont play them because "too many computers are authorized  i need to yell at some people to get that fixed!! but zeppelin is amazing. You should learn achilles last stand. love that song. or sick again!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hell yeah! Hard to believe, but i am a super zeppelin nerd!! one of my favourite bands! i have almost every album except my new computer wont play them because "too many computers are authorized  i need to yell at some people to get that fixed!! but zeppelin is amazing. You should learn achilles last stand. love that song. or sick again!



::Oh the sweet refrain, Soothes the soul and calms the pain:: 
::Oh Albion remains, sleeping now to rise again::

I do know how the play achilles last stand ...........love the tune.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhm1905 said:


> hi just thought ill give everyone a update on my gear,i have selt my 1996 epi lp customand put down a deposit on a epi zakk wylde buzzsaw lp,the orange and black one,my wife is gettn me the mxr black label chorus pedal for my 40th next month and oh yeah ive also found out she,s 17 weeks preganent as well,another baby in the house of rock no shitty pop crap played in our house just the metal and rock!!!



BHM, King's English indeed: SELT?

Sell, Sold, Selt , Solden?

Will Sell, Have Sold, Has Selt, Usta Solden...

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> hell yeah! Hard to believe, but i am a super zeppelin nerd!! one of my favourite bands! i have almost every album except my new computer wont play them because "too many computers are authorized  i need to yell at some people to get that fixed!! but zeppelin is amazing. You should learn achilles last stand. love that song. or sick again!



My computer can't play any of my Zeppelin, because it's on vinyl 

Although II has been missing for some time, frustrates me. I have I, III, IV, Houses Of The Holy, and Soundtrack To The Song Remains The Same all on original vinyl from the 70's


----------



## Codyjohns

I have all my Zeppelin stuff on the computer as MP3's.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> No they used spitfires, british planes. and you say that like having an ENGL is a bad thing



those too, but if you do some research, the North America P-51 Mustang was originally designed for the Brits. the first several batches went to British aircrews. 

this, and the fact that our ammo factories were pumping out ammo like crazy and sending it to the brits, 

all this before we actually got involved in the war proper.


----------



## tonefreak

and yes, i do enjoy making fun of American leaders too.


like Barak Osama.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> BHM, King's English indeed: SELT?
> 
> Sell, Sold, Selt , Solden?
> 
> Will Sell, Have Sold, Has Selt, Usta Solden...
> 
> TWIN



No more hard cider for you.



DONT THROW UP ON YOUR LAWN!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> and yes, i do enjoy making fun of American leaders too.
> 
> 
> like Barak Osama.



Barak Osama


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> and yes, i do enjoy making fun of American leaders too.
> 
> 
> like Barak Osama.



American leaders are nothing more than elected hypocrites. A puppet with someones hand up their ass controlling them. I really wanted to run for office after Miranda was 18 but if I won (by some small chance) I would be destroyed. Not killed. Just destroyed.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> American leaders are nothing more than elected hypocrites. A puppet with someones hand up their ass controlling them. I really wanted to run for office after Miranda was 18 but if I won (by some small chance) I would be destroyed. Not killed. Just destroyed.




i'd love to run for president.

unfortunatly, there's WAAAAAAY too many hoops to jump through before you can even put your name on the ballet. 

you have to have been part of your state government, and to do that, you have to be part of your local government, and to do that you have to be a lawyer or some dumb thing.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Barak Osama



yeah, i think his middle name is bin laden.

switch it around a bit and see what you come up with,

LOL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i'd love to run for president.
> 
> unfortunatly, there's WAAAAAAY too many hoops to jump through before you can even put your name on the ballet.
> 
> you have to have been part of your state government, and to do that, you have to be part of your local government, and to do that you have to be a lawyer or some dumb thing.



You are missing the mark. You must be part of the "club". Like it or not, we have a ruling class. We could never be president. The powers that be would not allow it. They wouldnt even allow us to run. A 3rd party candidate does not have the same access to the ballot box as the 2 major parties do. That would be one of the hops you spoke of.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> You are missing the mark. You must be part of the "club". Like it or not, we have a ruling class. We could never be president. The powers that be would not allow it. They wouldnt even allow us to run. A 3rd party candidate does not have the same access to the ballot box as the 2 major parties do. That would be one of the hops you spoke of.



i agree, i was just looking at it from a strictly legal point of view.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i agree, i was just looking at it from a strictly legal point of view.



If you have the cash (Ross Perot) then you can get around the hops. But is he part of the "club"?


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike .....did you figure out the pedal board for the Engl yet???


----------



## drriff

bhm1905 said:


> longfxfuckfxhair or whatever i find that very offensive,your remarks about the queen r out of order,i aint a royalist but have some diginity man she,s the bloody queen



Just to note, Johnny Rotten did it first.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

bhm1905 said:


> longfxfuckfxhair or whatever i find that very offensive,your remarks about the queen r out of order,i aint a royalist but have some diginity man she,s the bloody queen



Im sorry if I offended you. But shes not my queen and I could really give a frogs fat ass about the sea hag. Funny how everyone in the world can talk shit about the U.S. President but make a comment about someones dried up queen and they tend to (conveniently?)forget the shit they talked. 

In America I have the right to freedom of speech. I will use that right to talk shit about any president, king/queen (not capitalized to make a statement) pm or any other bullshit figure head I wish. And dont get me started on that stupid fuck that is the head of the EU!

I am sorry if I offend anyone. Not my intention. But I REFUSE to look up to anyone or give respect if they cant give it back!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Mike .....did you figure out the pedal board for the Engl yet???



I'm still having the problem in the video, but i posted the video where Michael Berger could see it, and i just posted it on sevenstring.org, so hopefully he will get back to me. i've been gone most of the day, golfing


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys


----------



## mike mike

I fixed it!


----------



## bhm1905

TwinACStacks said:


> BHM, King's English indeed: SELT?
> 
> Sell, Sold, Selt , Solden?
> 
> Will Sell, Have Sold, Has Selt, Usta Solden...
> 
> TWIN



iam from newcastle upon tyne and yes iam a geordie(alan shearer)so ours is the kings english lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

I've been following this thread closely.

MEH....


Tell You what R/T. I will go out and buy Any 900 model You want, if you will trade me that pink-ass Plexi for it.

 TWIN


----------



## Roadburn

A bit late...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCQ4oBcuTBY]YouTube - Jurgen the German[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I've been following this thread closely.
> 
> MEH....
> 
> 
> Tell You what R/T. I will go out and buy Any 900 model You want, if you will trade me that pink-ass Plexi for it.
> 
> TWIN



You must of liked my last videoIt does look pink in the pictures 2204 would be tempting offer


----------



## TwinACStacks

I got one of Those.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I got one of Those.
> 
> TWIN



I know you do.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I know you do.



If you ever get the notion to swap, let me Know. I won't even ask for extra for the Green Crocodile 'cause I've always wanted a Pink Marshall.....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> If you ever get the notion to swap, let me Know. I won't even ask for extra for the Green Crocodile 'cause I've always wanted a Pink Marshall.....
> 
> 
> TWIN



You would be very disappointed because if you see it in person......it's not pink.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Michael RT said:


> You would be very disappointed because if you see it in person......it's not pink.


 
Hes just excited to get around something pink....


----------



## TwinACStacks

Truthfully, It could be Lime Green With Blue Polka Dots for all I care, It's a Fucking Superlead.

And I know how to Tolex.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Truthfully, It could be Lime Green With Blue Polka Dots for all I care, It's a Fucking Superlead.
> 
> And I know how to Tolex.
> 
> TWIN



Twin you got to get a Superlead.......you would love the sound these things make.........and for the music you and I listen to the tone is right there with the 1959.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Twin you got to get a Superlead.......you would love the sound these things make.........and for the music you and I listen to the tone is right there with the 1959.



I'm working up to it R/T. In the past 2 Years I've went from an Ampeg V4, (awesome Amp BTW), To the DSpLexi, To the JCM 2204 all on an initial Outlay of $400 for the 'Peg and Trades for the Rest.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm working up to it R/T. In the past 2 Yrears I've went from an Ampeg V4, (awesome Amp BTW), To the DSpLexi, To the JCM 2204 all on an initial Outlay of $400 for the 'Peg and Trades for the Rest.
> 
> TWIN



Once you get a Superlead you won't want to play anything else every again.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Once you get a Superlead you won't want to play anything else every again.



I know. I had one that I VERY stupidly Traded for a mesa quite a few years back.

 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> I know. I had one that I VERY stupidly Traded for a mesa quite a few years back.
> 
> TWIN


 
Oops!


----------



## tonefreak

Gtarzan81 said:


> Oops!



lol





morning guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

Gtarzan81 said:


> Oops!



Now that's just low G.

 TWIN


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> Now that's just low G.
> 
> TWIN


 
At least it didnt involve your lawn.....


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I know. I had one that I VERY stupidly Traded for a mesa quite a few years back.
> 
> TWIN



very sad.............Mesa


----------



## Codyjohns

I was just talking to Buggs.Crosby yesterday ............and he just sold a SLP RI ...............if their is anyone else selling a 1959 ......let me know.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

Hey TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey


----------



## bhm1905

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sorry if I offended you. But shes not my queen and I could really give a frogs fat ass about the sea hag. Funny how everyone in the world can talk shit about the U.S. President but make a comment about someones dried up queen and they tend to (conveniently?)forget the shit they talked.
> 
> In America I have the right to freedom of speech. I will use that right to talk shit about any president, king/queen (not capitalized to make a statement) pm or any other bullshit figure head I wish. And dont get me started on that stupid fuck that is the head of the EU!
> 
> I am sorry if I offend anyone. Not my intention. But I REFUSE to look up to anyone or give respect if they cant give it back!



none taken,but chill out man take a chill pilltake it u dont like our current crop of world leaders,i think jonny rotten should be total world leader


----------



## mike mike

hey RT. what's up? and hey BHM1905


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey RT. what's up? and hey BHM1905



Hey Mike .......I'm just looking at this Combo.....I would love to have a Combo.

1977 Marshall model 2103 JMP MKII - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sorry if I offended you. But shes not my queen and I could really give a frogs fat ass about the sea hag. Funny how everyone in the world can talk shit about the U.S. President but make a comment about someones dried up queen and they tend to (conveniently?)forget the shit they talked.
> 
> In America I have the right to freedom of speech. I will use that right to talk shit about any president, king/queen (not capitalized to make a statement) pm or any other bullshit figure head I wish. And dont get me started on that stupid fuck that is the head of the EU!
> 
> I am sorry if I offend anyone. Not my intention. But I REFUSE to look up to anyone or give respect if they cant give it back!



 Okay 'Hair quit avoiding the issue. TELL US HOW YOU REALLY FEEL....

God I hate it when people Flip-flop around.


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Gtarzan81

Hey folks. Found I got the promotion at work I was aiming for....


----------



## mike mike

Gtarzan81 said:


> Hey folks. Found I got the promotion at work I was aiming for....



 congrats man!! now celebrate by spending your next 2 paychecks on a plexi!


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike mike said:


> congrats man!! now celebrate by spending your next 2 paychecks on a plexi!



I'm already verbally committed to buy LFH's 6100LM.........


----------



## mike mike

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm already verbally committed to buy LFH's 6100LM.........



Congrats!! i hope you get it!!


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike mike said:


> Congrats!! i hope you get it!!



We have a gentleman's agreement in place already.

On a side note...Chuck Norris wears Led Zeppelin pjamas.......


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes. But he wears CLAPTON slippers.


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

and Rolling Stones underwear.


----------



## Gtarzan81

and a famous Top Hat....


----------



## mike mike

I can't sleep. Hey guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey all

THURSDAY.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> very sad.............Mesa



Yes. Young and dumb and full of....well, you know. At the time the Dual Recs were the shiznit, and me having frequent G.A.S., well it was bound to happen sooner or later. Sure glad I got rid of THAT hardon.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

twin was young?


i thought he was always old.


----------



## Gtarzan81

tonefreak said:


> twin was young?
> 
> 
> i thought he was always old.


 
When he says young...he means he was about 65 at the time......


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes. Young and dumb and full of....well, you know. At the time the Dual Recs were the shiznit, and me having frequent G.A.S., well it was bound to happen sooner or later. Sure glad I got rid of THAT hardon.
> 
> TWIN



Nice Twin. yeah i had a hardon for those a year ago, then i found out what they sounded like cranked, and  absolutely horrible


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys, took the LP and my SLX to practice last night... I was slammin, how's everyone been?


----------



## Gtarzan81

Tired..is it Friday yet?


----------



## Steve0525

Almost...Im an hour closer to it than you!


----------



## mike mike

Hi Steve and Guitarzan. things have been surprisingly good


----------



## Steve0525

Sweet. How the Ingle?


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Sweet. How the Ingle?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Sweet. How the Ingle?



I found the sound in my head. and the midi is amazing for live situations. used it during a jam(the only time i got to crank it and the second day i got to play it and i was just so speechless, so were the other guys. the jam was mostly blues and rock, but i did some metal when the other two guys weren't playing. y goodness, even they were saying "holy shit..."


----------



## Ydna

Holy shit indeed.


----------



## Jesstaa

So mike, guess you won't need that mkiii anymore, I'll be willing to take it off your hands


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> I found the sound in my head. and the midi is amazing for live situations. used it during a jam(the only time i got to crank it and the second day i got to play it and i was just so speechless, so were the other guys. the jam was mostly blues and rock, but i did some metal when the other two guys weren't playing. y goodness, even they were saying "holy shit..."



MIDI? Well You can cross the ENGL off my fucking short list.


I hate foo-foo little Girly amps with multiple channels, and Fx loops and fucking computer-assed pcbs with midi whatevers.

Midi is short for MIDOL as In You Pussy-Asses give me CRAMPS!!!!

BE A MAN LIKE R/T AND GET A FUCKING 1959. It doesn't even HAVE a Master Volume for Cris'sake.....

Friggin' Kraut lovers.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

I almost traded my 800 for a RI 50w 1987x


----------



## mike mike

I'll have a 1959 or 87 some day. you don't have to use the midi twin. but i require more than one voice in a live situation,so the midi helps me achieve that without tap dancing.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> I almost traded my 800 for a RI 50w 1987x



That would have been a fine trade. been even better if it was a '70's 1987.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

I have only played on NMV amp, a 1968 super bass though a 68 pinstriper with a les paul. man o man that was a trip. sad thing is my ENGL cost only about 200 less than the super bass before taxes minus footswitch


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> MIDI? Well You can cross the ENGL off my fucking short list.
> 
> 
> I hate foo-foo little Girly amps with multiple channels, and Fx loops and fucking computer-assed pcbs with midi whatevers.
> 
> Midi is short for MIDOL as In You Pussy-Asses give me CRAMPS!!!!
> 
> BE A MAN LIKE R/T AND GET A FUCKING 1959. It doesn't even HAVE a Master Volume for Cris'sake.....
> 
> Friggin' Kraut lovers.
> 
> TWIN



Just for that, Im unplugging the 2203.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just for that, Im unplugging the 2203.



That Rant only applies to the Young snot-nosed kids, 'Hair.

Not a responsible adult like yourself.


*Go ahead....fire up the 2203. You know deep inside you want to. It's calling out to you ,pleading with you, "Crank me, please crank me....."*

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> That Rant only applies to the Young snot-nosed kids, 'Hair.
> 
> Not a responsible adult like yourself.
> 
> 
> *Go ahead....fire up the 2203. You know deep inside you want to. It's calling out to you ,pleading with you, "Crank me, please crank me....."*
> 
> TWIN



Thats Faith saying "crank me, please crank me"


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats Faith saying "crank me, please crank me"



 Wouldn't that be considered Assault with a Dead Weapon?


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Wouldn't that be considered Assault with a Dead Weapon?
> 
> 
> TWIN



not big enough to be a weapon


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> not big enough to be a weapon




EVEN Derringers are Two Shot. I'm like a Single Barrel shotgun. One big Bang, then I'm tired and have to rest.


 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

your like a midievil catapult... it takes 2x the force to get you loaded and fire you off then the actual damage you do TWIN


----------



## mike mike

lolz. Time to fire up bratwurst


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> EVEN Derringers are Two Shot. I'm like a Single Barrel shotgun. One big Bang, then I'm tired and have to rest.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Its like swinging a tater tot in front of Faiths face. 14.5 seconds of the best I have to offer.


----------



## mike mike




----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


>



Even considering thats a cat its cute


----------



## mike mike

I can't sleep again. Morning guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its like swinging a tater tot in front of Faiths face. 14.5 seconds of the best I have to offer.



 14.5 Seconds? Shit, I'd have to reload.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

morning all


----------



## mike mike

Hey tone. Insomnia


----------



## mike711

Good Morning Peeps. First time poster here, so please be gentle. I have a "duh" question to ask. I just scored a JCM 900 50W DR EL-34 and a 1960a with greenbacks in it. I really like this rig for the music I play, classic rock. I also have a few Boss pedals, 6 band EQ, SD1, Flanger, and Chorus. My question is I never had a head with an FX loop and my pedals just have "input, Output" on them. can I use them in the send and return of the FX loop? I know this might seem like a stupid question to you but I don't know, that's why I'm asking. And if I can use the FX loop will it be a benefit. Will I notice the difference?


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey tone. Insomnia




no, dad needs the truck tonight, and he'll be leaving before i get home from work, so i had to help him lift an amp rack out. I had my band's PA amps in there yet from last week.


----------



## mike mike

mike711 said:


> Good Morning Peeps. First time poster here, so please be gentle. I have a "duh" question to ask. I just scored a JCM 900 50W DR EL-34 and a 1960a with greenbacks in it. I really like this rig for the music I play, classic rock. I also have a few Boss pedals, 6 band EQ, SD1, Flanger, and Chorus. My question is I never had a head with an FX loop and my pedals just have "input, Output" on them. can I use them in the send and return of the FX loop? I know this might seem like a stupid question to you but I don't know, that's why I'm asking. And if I can use the FX loop will it be a benefit. Will I notice the difference?



welcome to the forum. yes you can use all of the pedals in the loop, BUT the SD1 should stay into the front of the amp because it is designed to boost the signal.


----------



## mike711

Thanks Mike, So what is it, pedal out is amp return, or send?


----------



## tonefreak

mike711 said:


> Thanks Mike, So what is it, pedal out is amp return, or send?




yup, Amp Send>Pedal In>Pedal Out>Amp Return


----------



## Codyjohns

mike711 said:


> Good Morning Peeps. First time poster here, so please be gentle. I have a "duh" question to ask. I just scored a JCM 900 50W DR EL-34 and a 1960a with greenbacks in it. I really like this rig for the music I play, classic rock. I also have a few Boss pedals, 6 band EQ, SD1, Flanger, and Chorus. My question is I never had a head with an FX loop and my pedals just have "input, Output" on them. can I use them in the send and return of the FX loop? I know this might seem like a stupid question to you but I don't know, that's why I'm asking. And if I can use the FX loop will it be a benefit. Will I notice the difference?



Try the 6 band in the FX loop or the SD-1 in front of the amp (a SD-1 is what I use in front of my amp's)TS-9 or SD-1 love Marshall amps.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Try the 6 band in the FX loop or the SD-1 in front of the amp (a SD-1 is what I use in front of my amp's)TS-9 or SD-1 love Marshall amps.



Way to repeat EXACTLY WHAT I SAID!!  JK morning RT


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike711 said:


> Good Morning Peeps. First time poster here, so please be gentle. I have a "duh" question to ask. I just scored a JCM 900 50W DR EL-34 and a 1960a with greenbacks in it. I really like this rig for the music I play, classic rock. I also have a few Boss pedals, 6 band EQ, SD1, Flanger, and Chorus. My question is I never had a head with an FX loop and my pedals just have "input, Output" on them. can I use them in the send and return of the FX loop? I know this might seem like a stupid question to you but I don't know, that's why I'm asking. And if I can use the FX loop will it be a benefit. Will I notice the difference?


 

Think of it as putting the pedals in a different order. Imagine the amp itself (or preamp) is like a distortion pedal. If you put a delay in front of a distortion, the repeats will sound distorted, and since the volume in every repeat decreases, each repeat will have less and less gain. 
If you put the delay AFTER the distortion pedal, all repeats will have the same charateristic or drive/distortion/etc. and it will not change, the only change you'll hear is the volume of each repeat.

So, the FX loop is like putting the pedals AFTER the gain stage in the amp, as if the amp has a built in distortion, so a delay would probably sound a lot better if you put it through the FX loop (unless you like the suond when you put the delay in front of the amp when its overdriven).

So the same thing happens with the other pedals, there are some pedals that sound better in front of the amp, and some better through the FX loop. Another example besides a boost is a wah pedal. The wah pedal through the FX loop sounds pretty bad (in my taste), but like I said, it depends if its what you like or what you're looking for.


----------



## mike mike

I think I may fire up the MkIII today. A little refresher. Haven't been able to crank anything this week besides Monday at a jam. My mom needs to leave the house!


----------



## mike711

Thank you, really appreciate the tips. This forum is awesome.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike711 said:


> Thank you, really appreciate the tips. This forum is awesome.



yup this is a awesome forum.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I think I may fire up the MkIII today. A little refresher. Haven't been able to crank anything this week besides Monday at a jam. My mom needs to leave the house!




maybe if you crank it loud enough she will leave...


----------



## TwinACStacks

*Will You Canadians PLEASE keep Your Arctic Fronts to Yourselves? We are TRYING to get our Spring on.*


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

twinacstacks said:


> *will you canadians please keep your arctic fronts to yourselves? We are trying to get our spring on.*
> 
> 
> Twin




amen.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> *Will You Canadians PLEASE keep Your Arctic Fronts to Yourselves? We are TRYING to get our Spring on.*
> 
> 
> TWIN



One good thing is..........all the snow is gone in my region.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> morning RT



Morning LH.....I'm going with the band members to look at a studio this afternoon.......hopefully we can start recording soon.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Morning LH.....I'm going with the band members to look at a studio this afternoon.......hopefully we can start recording soon.



cool


----------



## Codyjohns

I want to get this Super lead in the studio ......what a killer amp.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I want to get this Super lead in the studio ......what a killer amp.



Thats cool that you dig it.


----------



## Jesstaa

Whats that guys, you'll have to speak up.
Motorhead has left me with such fucked up hearing I can only just still hear my keyboard.
xD


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats cool that you dig it.



The amp I bought is the same amp Randy Rhoads used with Ozzy .......Mike Mike pointed this out to me......he had a '78 or '79 not sure what year he used.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Whats that guys, you'll have to speak up.
> Motorhead has left me with such fucked up hearing I can only just still hear my keyboard.
> xD



 Lemmy Rock's


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Lemmy Rock's



Whats that RT, I can't hear you.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Whats that RT, I can't hear you.



I bet it was loud


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up...


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys whats up...



Morning Steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Steve


----------



## Steve0525

Im really wanting to try some tubes in my slx/800. I almost wanna go kt66 in the slx (to tame it, and find some more options) and some killer el34s for the 800. I know this isnt the best thread but do you guys have any experience? I dont have a lot of money to go buy some blindly and say "well i dont like that ill buy some more"


----------



## Steve0525

RT, love the sig. I plan on getting the Icarus swan song tattoo sometime soon


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Im really wanting to try some tubes in my slx/800. I almost wanna go kt66 in the slx (to tame it, and find some more options) and some killer el34s for the 800. I know this isnt the best thread but do you guys have any experience? I dont have a lot of money to go buy some blindly and say "well i dont like that ill buy some more"



PM MartyStrat. He will give you a good run down for both amps. He will offer both cp and nos tube options.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I have an SAT prep course from 10-2 on saturday and sunday for the next two weeks. FML!!


----------



## mike mike

I need one of these ATA Lift-Off Head Case


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Im really wanting to try some tubes in my slx/800. I almost wanna go kt66 in the slx (to tame it, and find some more options) and some killer el34s for the 800. I know this isnt the best thread but do you guys have any experience? I dont have a lot of money to go buy some blindly and say "well i dont like that ill buy some more"



I want to try the JJ KT77's ..........for the price the JJ E34L's are great.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I need one of these ATA Lift-Off Head Case



I would go with the case that opens (front and back)


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I would go with the case that opens (front and back)



I hear that those are extremely heavy and make moving hard. But they look cool. I figure both protect the amp, why not go with that? It's a lot cheaper to  but do you think I should do a live in instead?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I have an SAT prep course from 10-2 on saturday and sunday for the next two weeks. FML!!



You better go. SAT's are important. Trust me when I say being good looking only gets you so far in life


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Whats that guys, you'll have to speak up.
> Motorhead has left me with such fucked up hearing I can only just still hear my keyboard.
> xD




NICE


motorhead is on my list of bands to see some time.


----------



## tonefreak

SAT's are stupid.


thank god i live up here in WI, and i'm homedjumacated. we aint required to take em here.


----------



## Steve0525

I took the ACTs and scored well. But I was out of high school for a year when I took them, never took a practice and never studied before I took it. I could've hit a 30 if I was brushed up.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I want to try the JJ KT77's ..........for the price the JJ E34L's are great.



Problem is about the only KT77 around is a JJ. I am NOT a fan of JJ Tubes. They are dependable as Hell but too dark and lifeless for my tastes.

I see they have Gold lions out now as an alternative. Spendy though for a Pair of tubes.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Problem is about the only KT77 around is a JJ. I am NOT a fan of JJ Tubes. They are dependable as Hell but too dark and lifeless for my tastes.
> 
> I see they have Gold lions out now as an alternative. Spendy though for a Pair of tubes.
> 
> TWIN



I'm going with Winged "C" (SED) EL34 in all my amps for now on.....but expensive.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

woohoo! Working on a few clips for the Engl. My arm is giving very lil problems. I just finished one. Another has been sent over to DBI5. Thats 2 now. Gonna work on a 3rd. So far its all clean channel. I dont have the foot switch until Tues. So when I switch channels I have to reset most of the options.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I'm going with Winged "C" (SED) EL34 in all my amps for now on.....but expensive.



 That's what I'm using. Got mine before the price increase on all the Russian Tubes.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

TWIN, your thoughts on 77s in the 800?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> TWIN, your thoughts on 77s in the 800?



Marshall Mann runs the Gold Lion 77's in his 6100LM and really likes it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> TWIN, your thoughts on 77s in the 800?



I would try these in your 800 Winged "C" (SED) EL34


----------



## bhm1905

hi everyone hows it goin,just bought new whitesnake album forevermore and joe bonamassa dust bowl 2 very good albums


----------



## Steve0525

ohhh I forgot about Dustbowl! lol not trying to hate on Joe but Black Rock had a lot of Ripping off in my opinion, quoting lines from EC and lifting riffs directly from Zeppelin II. Is Dust Bowl another parade of JB "honoring" his heroes like on Blues Deluxe? Or is it fresh Bonnamassa?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve, Never Tried 77's before. Got no opinions. Longhair, I believe Mann is running Gold Lion KT66's in his 6100.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

TWIN, what would you recommend for me if im trying to stay on budget. Hi-gain but low noise...

Wing Cs? Tung-sol, or a cheap NOS???


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> TWIN, what would you recommend for me if im trying to stay on budget. Hi-gain but low noise...
> 
> Wing Cs? Tung-sol, or a cheap NOS???



I also Have the Tungsol EL34B's they also sound VERY Good. I don't honestly know which one of the two I prefer. Either C's or Tungs will get you there. There is a little more Bass with the Tungsols. Until you crank them they sound more like a 6L6GC, Really nice top end.

Plus the Green Bases look really cool....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I also Have the Tungsol EL34B's they also sound VERY Good. I don't honestly know which one of the two I prefer. Either C's or Tungs will get you there. There is a little more Bass with the Tungsols. Until you crank them they sound more like a 6L6GC, Really nice top end.
> 
> Plus the Green Bases look really cool....
> 
> TWIN



I got to get me some of those tubes.


----------



## Steve0525

TwinACStacks said:


> I also Have the Tungsol EL34B's they also sound VERY Good. I don't honestly know which one of the two I prefer. Either C's or Tungs will get you there. There is a little more Bass with the Tungsols. Until you crank them they sound more like a 6L6GC, Really nice top end.
> 
> Plus the Green Bases look really cool....
> 
> TWIN



Wanna Sell the tungsols? I dont live far


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Longhair, I believe Mann is running Gold Lion KT66's in his 6100.
> 
> TWIN



UGH, you may be right. Fucking numbers


----------



## Codyjohns

In three weeks I'm going to the studio with the band   I just visited the studio today and it a done deal.....we start recording in three weeks.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> In three weeks I'm going to the studio with the band   I just visited the studio today and it a done deal.....we start recording in three weeks.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


>



I know we talked about starting with a few covers first......one of them is The Song Remains The Same.


----------



## GreaserMatt

Proud 900 owener here; 1998 50w DR... tung-sol 5881's & ehx 12ax7's... sound ok. I like my JCM800 2205 better, but I'm still in the 'honeymoon' stage w/ that amp, LOL...


----------



## tonefreak

GreaserMatt said:


> Proud 900 owener here; 1998 50w DR... tung-sol 5881's & ehx 12ax7's... sound ok. I like my JCM800 2205 better, but I'm still in the 'honeymoon' stage w/ that amp, LOL...




nice guitar!


----------



## MM54

'98? That might be the latest 900 I've ever seen... when did they stop making them? I thought by 98 the DSL had taken over?


----------



## tonefreak

hi MM


----------



## MM54

Hey Tone. I just saw the clock, and I'm totally exhausted. I think sleep is in order.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i'm gettin within 10 minutes of sleeping too. big day today, big day tomorow...

then back to work.

i can't WAIT for school to be done.


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> Steve, Never Tried 77's before. Got no opinions. Longhair, I believe Mann is running Gold Lion KT66's in his 6100.
> 
> TWIN



They are indeed 66's.


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> I know we talked about starting with a few covers first......one of them is The Song Remains The Same.



Cant wait to hear it man!!!!

There's a guy in town (actually the same guy that sold me my SLX) thats selling a white 1959 SLP clone... sigh...it never ends


----------



## mike mike

HEy guys. Long ass day. SAT assesment, THen recording from about 5 until now


----------



## mike mike

And guess what?









































































































































































*I FREAKIN LOVE MY ENGL*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> And guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I FREAKIN LOVE MY ENGL*



Not so loud. You will wake Twin


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not so loud. You will wake Twin



I'm not defacing his lawn, he'll live!!


----------



## GreaserMatt

tonefreak said:


> nice guitar!


 
Thanks! It's a '98 and weighs a ton, which I like!


----------



## GreaserMatt

MM54 said:


> '98? That might be the latest 900 I've ever seen... when did they stop making them? I thought by 98 the DSL had taken over?


 
It's got '1998' at the beginning of the serial number; I'll try to snap a pic of it tomorrow if you want...


----------



## Jesstaa

GreaserMatt said:


> Thanks! It's a '98 and weighs a ton, which I like!



If you like weight, use a 100watter, like a man.


----------



## TwinACStacks

WHO is making all this noise out here about some amp that ain't no friggin' Marshall???? Just woke me up out of a sound sleep.

Mind the grass it's getting ready to sprout.

Damn Krauts....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

*ENGL.*

*For the Finacially affluent who can afford it, but have absolutely NO TASTE in TONE.*

I saw an Original '59 Les Paul on Ebay Yesterday, reasonably Priced.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> *ENGL.*
> 
> *For the Finacially affluent who can afford it, but have absolutely NO TASTE in TONE.*
> 
> I saw an Original '59 Les Paul on Ebay Yesterday, reasonably Priced.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Did you see the Billy Gibbons aged LP I posted in 6100? $40,000.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did you see the Billy Gibbons aged LP I posted in 6100? $40,000.



 Silly, ain't it?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Silly, ain't it?
> 
> TWIN



Faith already told me I cant buy it.  As if the $40,000 price wasnt reason enough not to buy it. There is another Gibbons LP for $9,995 on Ebay. Still to much


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm hoping to buy a LP this summer  I need one big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm hoping to buy a LP this summer  I need one big time.



Yes you do! A LP and a Marshall is a must.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Yes you do! A LP and a Marshall is a must.



It is the prefect combination


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It is the prefect combination



RT, you need an LP bad, non scalloped. it would sound epic through your 1959

Hi all. Stupid SAT course again today


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT, you need an LP bad, non scalloped. it would sound epic through your 1959
> 
> Hi all. Stupid SAT course again today



I don't plan on scalloping any more guitars.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys. I actually have a bit of free time for the first time in almost three weeks, so I think I'm going to finish poking around in the outlets in my room, then hook up the amps and break in the new room


----------



## Steve0525

Nice man


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I don't plan on scalloping any more guitars.



 Carnada can help you wit' Dat.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Carnada can help you wit' Dat.
> 
> TWIN



I know eh 

I'm buying the white tolex for the ...........the original tolex is shot .....the acetone faded it to pink ..........so white it is.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I think It would look good in this:

Brown Alligator Tolex [t-brown-alligator] - $17.00 : The Vintage Sound, Your source for vintage tube amplifier and guitar parts!

But then I'm Partial to reptile skin.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I think It would look good in this:
> 
> Brown Alligator Tolex [t-brown-alligator] - $17.00 : The Vintage Sound, Your source for vintage tube amplifier and guitar parts!
> 
> But then I'm Partial to reptile skin.
> 
> TWIN



I want the elephant skin white......check out the new pix's in my album.


----------



## Steve0525

in some pics the amp looks white, some pink. That fan has GOT to go! lol


----------



## mike mike

RT that's beautiful!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> in some pics the amp looks white, some pink. That fan has GOT to go! lol



Most of the '70 Superleads where modded with fans .....it's not there for looks ........it servers a big purpose.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT that's beautiful!



Thanks Mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

And some gut shots for Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> And some gut shots for Mike.



That's extremely clean!! awesome!! very simple circuit that still blows most amps away!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> That's extremely clean!! awesome!! very simple circuit that still blows most amps away!



I know eh.............there's fuck all to it..........she get her sound from the power tubes driving hard.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I know eh.............there's fuck all to it..........she get her sound from the power tubes driving hard.



hell yeah. i'll have one of them some day.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hell yeah. i'll have one of them some day.



That would be awesome Mike.........I hope you buy one some day.


----------



## mike mike

I just made video of the ENGL for all the channels, i'll tell you when it's up


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I just made video of the ENGL for all the channels, i'll tell you when it's up


----------



## mike mike

well here it is!! watch it in 720p, get that sound:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfklYxmDXms]YouTube - ENGL Invader + Ibanez RGD2127z[/ame]


----------



## GreaserMatt

Jesstaa said:


> If you like weight, use a 100watter, like a man.


 


D'oh! LOL. I'm mostly a 'basement rocker' these days, so 50 is all I need, LOL...


----------



## GreaserMatt

Michael RT said:


> It is the prefect combination


 
+1


----------



## drriff

Mike Mike - That is one sweet amp! Nice job.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> well here it is!! watch it in 720p, get that sound:
> YouTube - ENGL Invader + Ibanez RGD2127z



Im telling ya, and Mike will probably agree with me, the only thing these Engls are missing is the ability to get that Marshall growl.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im telling ya, and Mike will probably agree with me, the only thing these Engls are missing is the ability to get that Marshall growl.



Isn't that why we kept our marshalls? and these have a unique rock sound i dig. but still we will always have our marshalls for that classic roar!!


----------



## JCM900MkIII

I have a JCM900 2500 MkIII without the crappy reverb circuit and it is a good Marshall. I like to push it with a good overdrive and use it for post grunge rock stuff like Collective Soul heavy hook riff stuff, Toadies stuff like Possum Kingdom, Tyler, Backslider, I Come From the Water,etc...etc...

Is it better than my 1978 JMP 2204 with Winged =C= 6550's, that monster Drake output transformer, brand new filter caps and VooDoo mod?
Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.............NO!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> well here it is!! watch it in 720p, get that sound:
> YouTube - ENGL Invader + Ibanez RGD2127z



Thats a bad ass amp Mike..........I love the sounds it makes.


----------



## Codyjohns

GreaserMatt said:


> D'oh! LOL. I'm mostly a 'basement rocker' these days, so 50 is all I need, LOL...



Yeah I love the 50 watter's ...........I need one.


----------



## Codyjohns

JCM900MkIII said:


> I have a JCM900 2500 MkIII without the crappy reverb circuit and it is a good Marshall. I like to push it with a good overdrive and use it for post grunge rock stuff like Collective Soul heavy hook riff stuff, Toadies stuff like Possum Kingdom, Tyler, Backslider, I Come From the Water,etc...etc...
> 
> Is it better than my 1978 JMP 2204 with Winged =C= 6550's, that monster Drake output transformer, brand new filter caps and VooDoo mod?
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.............NO!!!



A '78 2204 would be something I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## tonefreak

morning all


back to work and rest some.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. i think the time change just hit me


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, just found out I'm playing saturday. It will be a small one, because I haven't played with these guys yet and we figured it'd be fun to test some waters with how we sound together before we go playing bigger shows... so I guess the 2204 gets a whippin this weekend!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, just found out I'm playing saturday. It will be a small one, because I haven't played with these guys yet and we figured it'd be fun to test some waters with how we sound together before we go playing bigger shows... so I guess the 2204 gets a whippin this weekend!



Sounds like fun ..........what speakers are you going to use with the 2204??


----------



## TwinACStacks

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, just found out I'm playing saturday. It will be a small one, because I haven't played with these guys yet and we figured it'd be fun to test some waters with how we sound together before we go playing bigger shows... so I guess the 2204 gets a whippin this weekend!



Steve, 2204 don't Get whippin's. They GIVE them.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

Michael RT said:


> Sounds like fun ..........what speakers are you going to use with the 2204??



I guess my '77 1960a with G-12s

Only cab I have. I want a 1936. If I had one I would bring it. It's at a prison about an hour north and unfortunatly we have to wlk our gear a long ways (cant pull the bus right up lol. So im trying to be minimal (one guitar instead of the usual 5 or so) plus I have to make a list of EVERYTHING I take in there for safety reasons. She said be as specific as the drumsticks up lol... my list will probablly say something like this for non-music people lol:

1x Guitar Power amplifier 
1x Guitar speaker enclosure 
6x cables
1x electric guitar (w/case)
1x control board
3x effect boxes 
1x Power adapter
1x guitar 'slide'
1x brick of cocaine lodged in my anus

\m/


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I guess my '77 1960a with G-12s
> 
> Only cab I have. I want a 1936. If I had one I would bring it. It's at a prison about an hour north and unfortunatly we have to wlk our gear a long ways (cant pull the bus right up lol. So im trying to be minimal (one guitar instead of the usual 5 or so) plus I have to make a list of EVERYTHING I take in there for safety reasons. She said be as specific as the drumsticks up lol... my list will probablly say something like this for non-music people lol:
> 
> 1x Guitar Power amplifier
> 1x Guitar speaker enclosure
> 6x cables
> 1x electric guitar (w/case)
> 1x control board
> 3x effect boxes
> 1x Power adapter
> 1x guitar 'slide'
> 1x brick of cocaine lodged in my anus
> 
> \m/



With a '77 Marshall cab and 2204.........you must be getting a beauifiul tone with that setup.


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> I guess my '77 1960a with G-12s
> 
> Only cab I have. I want a 1936. If I had one I would bring it. It's at a prison about an hour north and unfortunatly we have to wlk our gear a long ways (cant pull the bus right up lol. So im trying to be minimal (one guitar instead of the usual 5 or so) plus I have to make a list of EVERYTHING I take in there for safety reasons. She said be as specific as the drumsticks up lol... my list will probablly say something like this for non-music people lol:
> 
> 1x Guitar Power amplifier
> 1x Guitar speaker enclosure
> 6x cables
> 1x electric guitar (w/case)
> 1x control board
> 3x effect boxes
> 1x Power adapter
> 1x guitar 'slide'
> 1x brick of cocaine lodged in my anus
> 
> \m/




LOL


----------



## MM54

A whole kilo, or how much you do have crammed in there?


----------



## tonefreak

what the hell is a kilo?

speak english my freind... english.

LOL


----------



## MM54

Kilogram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cocaine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Anyone willing to cram a kilo of coke in their ass is determined to say the least. You just dont see effort like that these days.


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> Anyone willing to cram a kilo of coke in their ass is determined to say the least. You just dont see effort like that these days.



  

It's all in the effort!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> It's all in the effort!



There was a time I would have tried to get a kilo of coke up my nose. Always fell short. More a money thing than effort.


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> There was a time I would have tried to get a kilo of coke up my nose. Always fell short. More a money thing than effort.



Yeah, I hear you on that one!


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Anyone willing to cram a kilo of coke in their ass is determined to say the least. You just dont see effort like that these days.




bahaha.

damn lazy people.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi mike



I see you made a youtube!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I see you made a youtube!



I have had that acct for many years. Never have uploaded anything to it. I dont know if I can.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have had that acct for many years. Never have uploaded anything to it. I dont know if I can.



you can! if you do, i will subscribe to you!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> you can! if you do, i will subscribe to you!



I got your friend request. I accepted. Thanks


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> you can! if you do, i will subscribe to you!



I Pm'd you


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mmmmmmmmmm...cornbread.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> mmmmmmmmmm...cornbread.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> what the hell is a kilo?
> 
> speak english my freind... english.
> 
> LOL



To be EXACT it is 2.2046204 Lbs. of Pure Water in air (Not Vacuo) @ 20 Degrees Centigrade.

For You 'Mericans a Gallon of water weighs 8.32823 Lbs at 60 degrees F. (15.56C). as Per API standards for testing and measurement.

And you thought I was just another Pretty Face.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Twin.


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


lets just stick with pounds and feet.


----------



## mike mike

hey guys!! the metric system is for stoners


----------



## tonefreak

haha

and people who can't count past 10.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

I'm Chuck Norris and I approve this message.


----------



## mike mike

Loudness, I didn't know you had a powerball. Do you have the v2 or the powerball 2?


----------



## Jasper.

Hey guys,

Made a ''vinylwall'' today in my room.






@Mike: Finally got an ENGL? Played once on a steve morse sig. It's been a year ago so i dont know much about any more. But it sounded good. I want tot test the blackmore sig.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys. Warmed up the 800 for saturday last night, and it was a little disappointing really. The first time i used it w/o a boost, just guitar to amp. and it was lacking some sustain, Super loud of course,lol. Twin, it was sounding a bit on the harsh/shrill sound too...how do you set your controls? have any recommendations?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys. Warmed up the 800 for saturday last night, and it was a little disappointing really. The first time i used it w/o a boost, just guitar to amp. and it was lacking some sustain, Super loud of course,lol. Twin, it was sounding a bit on the harsh/shrill sound too...how do you set your controls? have any recommendations?



It sounds like you need a Superlead.


----------



## Steve0525

I was gonna say if I get dissapointed ill trade it for a 1959SLPx


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I was gonna say if I get dissapointed ill trade it for a 1959SLPx



What tubes do you have in your 2204????


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> haha
> 
> and people who can't count past 10.



The Metric system is WAY cool. I'm fluent in it as I was a Loading Master/ Petrochemical Inspector in the 70's and early 80's.

QUESTION: How BIG is a Gallon of Water?

A LITER Water is 1000 Cubic Centimeters OR 1 Kilogram.

All measurements in the Metric system are inter-connected, Whereas in the English system they are not.

I'm still waiting... How BIG is a Gallon of Water? I all ready told you what it weighs....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning R/T, I just got home.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning R/T, I just got home.
> 
> TWIN



Hey Twin........what's shakin


----------



## Steve0525

The tubes are not the best RT, but still it cant be that big of a difference. Guess I'll just keep boosting it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> The Metric system is WAY cool. I'm fluent in it as I was a Loading Master/ Petrochemical Inspector in the 70's and early 80's.
> 
> QUESTION: How BIG is a Gallon of Water?
> 
> A LITER Water is 1000 Cubic Centimeters OR 1 Kilogram.
> 
> All measurements in the Metric system are inter-connected, Whereas in the English system they are not.
> 
> I'm still waiting... How BIG is a Gallon of Water? I all ready told you what it weighs....
> 
> TWIN




3785.411784 cc


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> 3785.411784 cc



Only ONE Brainiac here and he's a Painter for Christ's sake.

Take 4000cc (4 Liters, It's close to a Gallon) and Multiply that By .946352946 (Liters to Quarts) to get the answer.

For that Longhair, I will allow you to give me your 2203.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Only ONE Brainiac here and he's a Painter for Christ's sake.
> 
> Take 4000cc (4 Liters, It's close to a Gallon) and Multiply that By .946352946 (Liters to Quarts) to get the answer.
> 
> For that Longhair, I will allow you to give me your 2203.
> 
> TWIN



I would be more than happy to let you have the 2203










































but I think you should let me hold $900 of yours. Ya know, just in case

You are in the will!





I might be a painter but I have to do a lot of this stuff with fluids. Measurements/weights/mixing and so on


----------



## mike mike

That's cool. Twin if I ever get a 2203, I will trade it to you for a vader 4x12


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would be more than happy to let you have the 2203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you should let me hold $900 of yours. Ya know, just in case
> 
> You are in the will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be a painter but I have to do a lot of this stuff with fluids. Measurements/weights/mixing and so on





I expected you to be up on fluid measurements.


I'll let you know when to go to the Western Union office to pick up Your $900.


 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I expected you to be up on fluid measurements.
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when to go to the Western Union office to pick up Your $900.
> 
> 
> TWIN



You can just bring it by. Just dont walk in my gravel front yard. Miranda just smoothed it out. She was working for some cash to buy a Nitendo DSI. Dont want her mad at you


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> The Metric system is WAY cool. I'm fluent in it as I was a Loading Master/ Petrochemical Inspector in the 70's and early 80's.
> 
> QUESTION: How BIG is a Gallon of Water?
> 
> A LITER Water is 1000 Cubic Centimeters OR 1 Kilogram.
> 
> All measurements in the Metric system are inter-connected, Whereas in the English system they are not.
> 
> I'm still waiting... How BIG is a Gallon of Water? I all ready told you what it weighs....
> 
> TWIN




well lets see, a gallon of milk is about... 10 inches tall






i think water is probably about the same...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> well lets see, a gallon of milk is about... 10 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think water is probably about the same...



The only jugs of milk I like are the ones that come in pairs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> The only jugs of milk I like are the ones that come in pairs.



POST OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!

Shake em ladies


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> The only jugs of milk I like are the ones that come in pairs.


----------



## mike mike

LOL. What did i walk in on.


----------



## mike mike

Does anybody want to help me make cup cakes? i am making cup cakes for a girl i plan to ask out


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Does anybody want to help me make cup cakes? i am making cup cakes for a girl i plan to ask out



Does she have nice milk jugs??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Does she have nice milk jugs??



no comment  not sure i care about that very much


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> no comment  not sure i care about that very much



WTF!

You better care.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Does anybody want to help me make cup cakes? i am making cup cakes for a girl i plan to ask out



Fuck that. This is what you do. You get a large pizza. Cut a hole in the bottom of the box and in the pizza. Pop your dork thru it then delivery it to her. You do this and you will know exactly where you stand with her.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> WTF!
> 
> You better care.



Nope. I actually am not in to huge jugs anyway. i just really really like this girl. 



longfxukxnhair said:


> Fuck that. This is what you do. You get a large pizza. Cut a hole in the bottom of the box and in the pizza. Pop your dork thru it then delivery it to her. You do this and you will know exactly where you stand with her.



uhm














































no


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> no comment  not sure i care about that very much


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Fuck that. This is what you do. You get a large pizza. Cut a hole in the bottom of the box and in the pizza. Pop your dork thru it then delivery it to her. You do this and you will know exactly where you stand with her.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Nope. I actually am not in to huge jugs anyway. i just really really like this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> uhm
> 
> 
> no




No one said big jugs. Just nice jugs. 
















This must be love


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> No one said big jugs. Just nice jugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be love





hopefully she has an ass to make up for lack of tits


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hopefully she has an ass to make up for lack of tits


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


>





hard to find chicks our age who have both. 



mike, i'll give you a tip. go buy some cupcakes from the store. if she likes you enough she won't notice the difference.


----------



## tonefreak

only amongst a group of guys like us will you see a conversation about the benefits of the metric system over the standard measure morph into talk about boobys and ass.

ROFL


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hard to find chicks our age who have both.
> 
> 
> 
> mike, i'll give you a tip. go buy some cupcakes from the store. if she likes you enough she won't notice the difference.



A real musician would make her buy them. And pay the rent too


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> only amongst a group of guys like us will you see a conversation about the benefits of the metric system over the standard measure morph into talk about boobys and ass.
> 
> ROFL



Thats coz we gots class


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> A real musician would make her buy them. And pay the rent too


----------



## tonefreak

now where the hell did mike go?

i think we scart him away.


----------



## MM54

Hi. I'm tired, again. Stupid long days.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mm

i gotta go work on this guitar for a while... MAKE IT STOP BUZZING.

i hope i don't end up having to sheild the cavities. that would suck balls.


----------



## mike mike

I just read everything. i was fixing someone's guitar, and playing it through my marshall for fun


----------



## tonefreak

they should figure out how to put boobs on a guitar.

that would be the tits.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi MM


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Hey Richard.



long day lil bro?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> long day lil bro?



Very, and I still have a TON of stuff I need to do over the next couple days, so it's not looking to get any better anytime soon. For now, I'm off to get some sleep.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Very, and I still have a TON of stuff I need to do over the next couple days, so it's not looking to get any better anytime soon. For now, I'm off to get some sleep.



get some rest lil dude


----------



## mike mike

referring to the last page FUCK ALL OF YOU 
haven't gotten a call or text from her all day. she probably saw all of this


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> referring to the last page FUCK ALL OF YOU
> haven't gotten a call or text from her all day. she probably saw all of this



dont be like that cupcake


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> referring to the last page FUCK ALL OF YOU
> haven't gotten a call or text from her all day. she probably saw all of this



hey now! lol

you're the one who said he didn't like boobs!


----------



## mike mike

silly people


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> No one said big jugs. Just nice jugs.
> 
> This must be love



 Any more than You can stuff in your mouth is a waste.

Unless you are Steven Tyler.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

ASS and Great Nipples are everything.

Oh, and a Nice smile.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> silly people




i like how you have all your gear named... lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> referring to the last page FUCK ALL OF YOU
> haven't gotten a call or text from her all day. she probably saw all of this



Don't be like that Mike. We only have the Finest caliber of folks on this forum.

She is probably afraid of your Manhood.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Don't be like that Mike. We only have the Finest caliber of folks on this forum.
> 
> 
> TWIN



speak for yourself


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt

i still don't understand how someone can 'not like' boobs...


----------



## tonefreak

that has to be unconstitutional.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I love to go "Motorboating".

And go swimmin' with bow-legged women.....


 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt
> 
> i still don't understand how someone can 'not like' boobs...



Hi TF......every guy love's boobs........I don't care what they said.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> no comment  not sure i care about that very much





RT, are you sure?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> RT, are you sure?



I would like to be.


----------



## tonefreak

Mikemike, you have me worried.........



a guy who's not interested in tits...

sheesh.


----------



## IbanezMark

That ain't right


----------



## Codyjohns

Richard .....what amp are you replacing the 800 with??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Richard .....what amp are you replacing the 800 with??



Hi RT

Im not going to replace it with an amp. I have 4 half stacks and 1 full stack. I have more gear than I need. The 800 is not needed so it must go.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi RT
> 
> Im not going to replace it with an amp. I have 4 half stacks and 1 full stack. I have more gear than I need. The 800 is not needed so it must go.



I know the person who buys it is going to love it .......2203's sound great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I know the person who buys it is going to love it .......2203's sound great.



If anyone buys it. I am starting to think all gear stops with me. Everyone wants to sell to me but no one wants to buy from me.

On another note. I got my voodoo labs amp selector. I can run 4 amps with this. One of the clips I am doing for the Engl will be to include the Engl with the JVM and 6100. I want to hear how that will blend


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> If anyone buys it. I am starting to think all gear stops with me. Everyone wants to sell to me but no one wants to buy from me.
> 
> On another note. I got my voodoo labs amp selector. I can run 4 amps with this. One of the clips I am doing for the Engl will be to include the Engl with the JVM and 6100. I want to hear how that will blend



Hook up 4 full stacks and crank them all please 

I'll open my window and let you know if I can hear it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mm


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard, what's up?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Just fucking around with 4 amps. LOL


----------



## tonefreak

hi all
















i suppose it's not proper to drool in the presence of an angel.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hi all
> 
> i suppose it's not proper to drool in the presence of an angel.



Im no angel but thanks


----------



## TheLoudness!!

mike mike said:


> Loudness, I didn't know you had a powerball. Do you have the v2 or the powerball 2?



It's the V2


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Would it be wrong to start a Engl group on the Marshall forum?


----------



## drriff

Well, this just deserves to be posted here too (given the harassment of our Mike Mike)!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac0ecG7FBYU]YouTube - BigTits 1[/ame]


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> Would it be wrong to start a Engl group on the Marshall forum?




There _is_ an "Other Amps" section on the Forum.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> Well, this just deserves to be posted here too (given the harassment of our Mike Mike)!
> 
> YouTube - BigTits 1



I love big tits!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> There _is_ an "Other Amps" section on the Forum.



I mean a social group


----------



## TheLoudness!!

longfxukxnhair said:


> Would it be wrong to start a Engl group on the Marshall forum?



You've got Mopar and you've got ENGL. You are a friend in my book 

How you digging the SE?

I did not think Id care for the Powerball but damn..it's awesome!!

Never go by the youtube clips!! Some are good and some vids really lack in showing what the amps can do. Lesson learned..lol.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> You've got Mopar and you've got ENGL. You are a friend in my book
> 
> How you digging the SE?
> 
> I did not think Id care for the Powerball but damn..it's awesome!!
> 
> Never go by the youtube clips!! Some are good and some vids really lack in showing what the amps can do. Lesson learned..lol.



I friended you. 
I love the SE. Im still exploring. I got the foot switch today. Makes a hell of a diff. The clean is amazing. Then you add some gain and its just beautiful. The crunch is thick, modern, tight and wicked.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im no angel but thanks



bahaha


you know darn well what talkin about.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> bahaha
> 
> 
> you know darn well what talkin about.



actually, I dont. I couldnt figure it out. I musta missed something


----------



## tonefreak

i'll give you a HINT.













it has something to do with a GIRL.

















and more to do with me being TONGUE TIED.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

longfxukxnhair said:


> I friended you.
> I love the SE. Im still exploring. I got the foot switch today. Makes a hell of a diff. The clean is amazing. Then you add some gain and its just beautiful. The crunch is thick, modern, tight and wicked.



Awesome and accepted!!

I could not afford the Z5 so I found the hot tip for us ENGL owners. I had a couple of single footswitches made up by VoodooMan. Excellent quality!

Glad you are digging the amp. I can't believe how articulate the Powerball is!! 
I still like the Marshalls for sure but Splawn and ENGL makes the tone for me!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i'll give you a HINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has something to do with a GIRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more to do with me being TONGUE TIED.



Did you find yourself a girl?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> Awesome and accepted!!
> 
> I could not afford the Z5 so I found the hot tip for us ENGL owners. I had a couple of single footswitches made up by VoodooMan. Excellent quality!
> 
> Glad you are digging the amp. I can't believe how articulate the Powerball is!!
> I still like the Marshalls for sure but Splawn and ENGL makes the tone for me!



Does the Powerball sound processed? Or did you warm it up with some better tubes?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

If someone here would start a Engl group I would join. Hint hint

I have started 2 or 3 groups. Dont really want to start another one


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Did you find yourself a girl?



i found me a girl that i really need to ask out.

she came in today with mud on the bottom of her jeans. when i asked, she said she had her ATV stuck in a field, and by the time she got it out, she didn't want to change before coming to church.












and she has tits

and an ass





my kind of girl


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> i found me a girl that i really need to ask out.
> 
> she came in today with mud on the bottom of her jeans. when i asked, she said she had her ATV stuck in a field, and by the time she got it out, she didn't want to change before coming to church.
> 
> and she has tits
> 
> and an ass
> 
> 
> 
> my kind of girl



Name?


----------



## tonefreak

hmm. how do you spell it.

mikayla? i don't know how you spell it, but that's how it sounds.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hmm. how do you spell it.
> 
> mikayla? i don't know how you spell it, but that's how it sounds.



A very pretty name. You spelled it correctly (unless her parents went off the beaten path. Her name means who resembles God?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> A very pretty name. You spelled it correctly (unless her parents went off the beaten path. Her name means who resembles God?




well she looks like a brown haired angel.



annnnnd here parents, i've only seen them once, that was before i'd ever met her.



not sure how something like her can come from something as ugly as them. pure white trash right there.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> well she looks like a brown haired angel.
> 
> 
> 
> annnnnd here parents, i've only seen them once, that was before i'd ever met her.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how something like her can come from something as ugly as them. pure white trash right there.



now now


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> now now




BAHAHA



oh yeah.

and she was wearing a camouflage shirt


*drools...*


----------



## tonefreak

night guys


----------



## TheLoudness!!

longfxukxnhair said:


> Does the Powerball sound processed? Or did you warm it up with some better tubes?



It still has the stock tubes in it until I can afford better. I am guy that tinkers so I can't help it 

To my ears, it does not sound processed. But I could see where some people would think so because this amp is insanely tight. I love the harmonic response when you let a big chord ring out. ENGL has it's own sound going on.

I know that with the mid focus turned up..oh my god..that's where it's at!!

The clean channel is shockingly good as well 

There is more in this amp with a tube swap for sure. I'd love to try it in a band mix...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night TF


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> It still has the stock tubes in it until I can afford better. I am guy that tinkers so I can't help it
> 
> To my ears, it does not sound processed. But I could see where some people would think so because this amp is insanely tight. I love the harmonic response when you let a big chord ring out. ENGL has it's own sound going on.
> 
> I know that with the mid focus turned up..oh my god..that's where it's at!!
> 
> The clean channel is shockingly good as well
> 
> There is more in this amp with a tube swap for sure. I'd love to try it in a band mix...



Engl makes a damn good amp!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Mornin' Guys

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Would it be wrong to start a Engl group on the Marshall forum?



Might as well incorporate it with an Aryan Brotherhood group while you are at it.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Might as well incorporate it with an Aryan Brotherhood group while you are at it.
> 
> TWIN



I posted that just for you. I wanted to see what reply you would come up with. You sure didnt disappoint.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's never to early in the morning to rag on your Buds.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Guys.


----------



## Steve0525

yo...


----------



## tonefreak

hey steve






gotta run to the music store and pick up some knobs for this guitar... hopefully the last thing it needs.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Mornin'/Afternoon, R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Mornin'/Afternoon, R/T.
> 
> TWIN



Mornin'/Afternoon, Twin ...........do you still have your catapult.........I would like to borrow it for a day or two.


----------



## MM54

Got a package I've been waiting for in the mail today and this is the first chance I've had to sit down...






So


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Got a package I've been waiting for in the mail today and this is the first chance I've had to sit down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So



Very cool vinyl


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Got a package I've been waiting for in the mail today and this is the first chance I've had to sit down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So




SWEEEEEET

i'm jealous.


----------



## mike mike

*sigh*


----------



## mike mike

*sigh*


----------



## TwinACStacks

Is that one of those there heavy metal Albums?

I's heard about those critters...

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> *sigh*



what happened Mike? Girl problems?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Cockblocked.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

You got to buy them dinner first


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> You got to buy them dinner first



 Only if you hang around the High-Class Girls.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Only if you hang around the High-Class Girls.
> 
> TWIN



The Zeppelin joke was great I remember watching (The Song Remains The Same) at a young age and they have been my favorite band ever since.


----------



## tonefreak

cupcakes didn't turn out mike?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> cupcakes didn't turn out mike?



He must of burnt them while he was thinking of something else


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

haha


----------



## mike mike

Lol. No. There is a lot of bad stuff going on right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Lol. No. There is a lot of bad stuff going on right now.



Keep your head up dude


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> cupcakes didn't turn out mike?



If Mike was thinking about something else while he made those cupcakes, I don't EVEN want to know what he stirred the Batter with.....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Lol. No. There is a lot of bad stuff going on right now.



That's because you turned to the EVIL side and bought a German Amp.

Third Reicher.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> If Mike was thinking about something else while he made those cupcakes, I don't EVEN want to know what he stirred the Batter with.....
> 
> TWIN



ewwwwwww


----------



## mike mike

twinacstacks said:


> that's because you turned to the evil side and bought a german amp.
> 
> Third reicher.
> 
> Twin



ve did naught lose te war!!


----------



## mike mike

Nah. My home situation has never been good. It just keeps degrading.


----------



## Jesstaa

fucking hell. Last time I retubed I left my old groove tubes (My working spare tubes) out on the dining table. And the dog decided to get up there, knock 2 of them on the ground and eat 3 of the boxes. Can't imagine they'd be much good now. 
And I'm down on 3 good boxes


----------



## mike mike

Tuesday: Well, first a teacher fucks up my grade. My mom flips and takes everything and I don't get guitars back until graduation. Then my teacher fixes his mistake and my mom says I still dont get anything back and that it's for my own good. I don't know how long this will last but it is still bullshit. So no computer, no guitar, only my cell. Then tonight after long talk, I get turned down because "she is talking to someone." really couldn't have told me that a week ago? So what's left to be destroyed?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Tuesday: Well, first a teacher fucks up my grade. My mom flips and takes everything and I don't get guitars back until graduation. Then my teacher fixes his mistake and my mom says I still dont get anything back and that it's for my own good. I don't know how long this will last but it is still bullshit. So no computer, no guitar, only my cell. Then tonight after long talk, I get turned down because "she is talking to someone." really couldn't have told me that a week ago? So what's left to be destroyed?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Too bad you weren't quick enough for a good comeback Mike, Like:

"Oh I don't wanna Talk, I just wanna do you in the Ass, while you call me Poppi."

Or something equally gentleman-like.

 TWIN

Don't fret about ONE Girl Mikey, they outnumber US by a LOT. Another one will be along shortly. AND look at the bright side, at Least You aren't interested in Boys....


----------



## mike mike

I'm just a failure at life


----------



## tonefreak

no. YOUR not a failure. your parents on the other hand? sounds to me like THEY are failures.



i think you need to write some grunge music. then you can take out all your teenage angst in 1 song.


----------



## mike mike

Only problem is I can't play guitar


----------



## krabby5

mike mike said:


> Tuesday: Well, first a teacher fucks up my grade. My mom flips and takes everything and I don't get guitars back until graduation. Then my teacher fixes his mistake and my mom says I still dont get anything back and that it's for my own good. I don't know how long this will last but it is still bullshit. So no computer, no guitar, only my cell. Then tonight after long talk, I get turned down because "she is talking to someone." really couldn't have told me that a week ago? So what's left to be destroyed?



Yer still young...it gets MUCH worse as you get older..


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Only problem is I can't play guitar



just write the lyrics now, and walk around the house singing them all the time. out of tune. they will then realize that they would prefer to listen to you play guitar then listen to you sing.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> just write the lyrics now, and walk around the house singing them all the time. out of tune. they will then realize that they would prefer to listen to you play guitar then listen to you sing.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> just write the lyrics now, and walk around the house singing them all the time. out of tune. they will then realize that they would prefer to listen to you play guitar then listen to you sing.



I feel a little more like smashing something


----------



## Supernova

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. What are your guy's favourite volumes on your amps? I want to try a few different volumes for recording to see what the best one is for my music.



Mine never goes below 6, EVER!


----------



## mike mike

I told my dad that my mom can go fuck herself. I got my stuff back.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I told my dad that my mom can go fuck herself. I got my stuff back.



I think one day your Mom will say sorry to you for being so cruel and mean.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. I went and bought myself a rack case today. how's your day?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT. I went and bought myself a rack case today. how's your day?



Rack case.......cool.......I just got back from the movies ............I took Rachael to see the movie Hop.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Rack case.......cool.......I just got back from the movies ............I took Rachael to see the movie Hop.



haha nice. I was going to take that girl to that movie.


----------



## mike mike

anyway, here is the rack


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> anyway, here is the rack



All hail the blue lights!


----------



## mike mike

I just set it up to change channels and presets on my G Major at the same time. you got to love midi


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I just set it up to change channels and presets on my G Major at the same time. you got to love midi



Twin doesnt


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Twin doesnt



 Until he makes midi switching to control the sprinklers to keep kids off his lawn!!


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike!


----------



## mike mike

well i get everything taken away again for no reason. fuck my life. i sure hate it. bye everyone


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> well i get everything taken away again for no reason. fuck my life. i sure hate it. bye everyone



Just so I understand what is going on here. You got everything back and a few hrs later they took everything away, again?


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi (again) TF


----------



## tonefreak

hi LH


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Until he makes midi switching to control the sprinklers to keep kids off his lawn!!



Why on Earth would I want to footswitch a fucking sprinkler system?


 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hi Y'all

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Twinster


----------



## drriff

TwinACStacks said:


> Why on Earth would I want to footswitch a fucking sprinkler system?
> 
> 
> TWIN



'cause it's easier than standing there with a hose!


----------



## TwinACStacks

drriff said:


> 'cause it's easier than standing there with a hose!



 I've been accused of standing there diddling my hose....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I've been accused of standing there diddling my hose....
> 
> TWIN



Its not just that you were accused, there were pics of it too. Im still in therapy.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Just so I understand what is going on here. You got everything back and a few hrs later they took everything away, again?



Absolutely. No one is home so I am on my phone right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Absolutely. No one is home so I am on my phone right now.



Im sorry Mike. At this point, you must be considering moving out?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im sorry Mike. At this point, you must be considering moving out?



i still have a year of school left so i don't think that is an option


----------



## tonefreak

mike, there's a spare room in my basement.

it's kind of a long hitch hike to wisconsin though.

maybe you could 'borrow' Edna's camaro.


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/26169-craigslist-spammer-lol.html#post347910


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> mike, there's a spare room in my basement.
> 
> it's kind of a long hitch hike to wisconsin though.
> 
> maybe you could 'borrow' Edna's camaro.



he doesnt have it yet, but i like the plan


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> i still have a year of school left so i don't think that is an option



May I ask your age?


----------



## TheLoudness!!

"So Billy Ray Cyrus had a mullet back in the day?"

"Yep, he needed a place to hide his cocaine"


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Gand.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

.


----------



## Codyjohns

It is safe to post over here  Good Afternoon


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH.......what's new.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi LH,Steve and RT


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.......what's new.



Not much
You?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF and Steve


----------



## tonefreak

TAXES ARE RETARDED.

i'm getting $26 back.

it would cost $80 for me to have my dad's tax person file them for me.

Wisconsin's online tax forms DON'T LOAD. 

RETARDED.

STUPID.


----------



## Steve0525

Hahaha sorry to hear that man...get a taxgal like LH did lol


----------



## Steve0525

Sold my Ibanez today... I didn't care for it, but once things are gone that you've had for a while..it's weird


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> TAXES ARE RETARDED.
> 
> i'm getting $26 back.
> 
> it would cost $80 for me to have my dad's tax person file them for me.
> 
> Wisconsin's online tax forms DON'T LOAD.
> 
> RETARDED.
> 
> STUPID.



Welcome to the wonderful world of taxes. And $80 to file them is bs for what you made.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much
> You?



Just trying to get Rachael ready for bed.....brush her teeth ect.....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Just trying to get Rachael ready for bed.....brush her teeth ect.....



Hi Rachael


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Matt


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard, what's up?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Rachael



She just said to tell you........that she loves your guitars and good night........that's what she said .


----------



## Steve0525

Rachel and I think alike lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> She just said to tell you........that she loves your guitars and good night........that's what she said .



She has great taste.

Good night lil one


----------



## TheLoudness!!

And the door read...

:::I'm sorry but if you came here to bitch, you have just waisted 98% of your time. Please use the remaining 2% find the door and have a great day::


----------



## TheLoudness!!

All these groupies...they are just using me for my guitar tone and damnit,that's ok!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> She has great taste.
> 
> Good night lil one



OK shes asleep .........she heard me say it before.......I love Richards Les Paul's......and she knows I want one.......she does have great taste and shes so cute.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TheLoudness!! said:


> All these groupies...they are just using me for my guitar tone and damnit,that's ok!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> OK shes asleep .........she heard me say it before.......I love Richards Les Paul's......and she knows I want one.......she does have great taste and shes so cute.



shes adorable.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

gotta save this thread from falling to page 2


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> gotta save this thread from falling to page 2



Thanks Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Bro.



doing what I can


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> doing what I can



the thread is dying..........not much we can do.


----------



## tonefreak

it'll help if and when Mike Mike comes back


----------



## MM54

I've been SOOOO busy, so I've not been of much help  Next week once this competition is over I'll be back I hope.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> the thread is dying..........not much we can do.



bulls**t


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> it'll help if and when Mike Mike comes back



he hasnt been on in a few days. I hope he is ok


----------



## quiksilver98

this is my effort to keep this thread at the top-

I own a 4101 DR combo, the thing ROARS and sounds amazing!!! I use Ruby 6L6 tubes in it. I might go back to el34 when these die tho. Sounds very close to my ex-vintage modern 2266c. I got vids of 900 at YouTube - Hivequik's Channel check my solo vids, not the ones with my bands gigs.


----------



## Codyjohns

quiksilver98 said:


> this is my effort to keep this thread at the top-
> 
> I own a 4101 DR combo, the thing ROARS and sounds amazing!!! I use Ruby 6L6 tubes in it. I might go back to el34 when these die tho. Sounds very close to my ex-vintage modern 2266c. I got vids of 900 at YouTube - Hivequik's Channel check my solo vids, not the ones with my bands gigs.



 Awesome video's ......thank you for posting them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> OK shes asleep .........she heard me say it before.......I love Richards Les Paul's......and she knows I want one.......she does have great taste and shes so cute.



I take it she's never seen a Custom shop CherryBurst Strat or Tele?

Is Longhair still Kicking? Er.... I mean, Thank Heavens the dear boy is Well and Happy.

Love Your Plaintop,

 Uncle TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I take it she's never seen a Custom shop CherryBurst Strat or Tele?
> 
> Love Your Plaintop,
> 
> Uncle TWIN



A custom shop Cherryburst Strat 

I love all of LH's Les Pauls


----------



## Codyjohns

Mike Mike !!!!!





















































I hate your mom.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Mike Mike !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate your mom.



me too.

tell her to take a vacation to wisconsin so i can kick her ass.


----------



## quiksilver98

Michael RT said:


> Awesome video's ......thank you for posting them.




thanks man! Mind you, i have winged C 34's in there in those vids. But nonetheless an AWESOME amp.....i find the 6L6's give the amp a better clean tone while retaining the roar of the OD channel


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi steve


----------



## longfxukxnhair

live, damn it live!


----------



## MM54

(faint heartbeat)


----------



## mike mike

you guys can't let this die!


----------



## mike mike

where the hell are you guys?


----------



## quiksilver98

im busy playing my 900 4101.......


----------



## mike mike

I got my phone back so I can post when I can but that's it


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike


----------



## Bear

Well guys, it's been a month or so since I got my SL-X back. I had alot of time to play it, and like it more every day. I thought my JVM410 could cover most sounds pretty close, but this amp has a character all it's own.


----------



## GreaserMatt

Anyone have any gut shots of their 900's? Just trying to keep the thread going! LOL...


----------



## Bear




----------



## Codyjohns

Bear said:


>



Those are the same power tubes I have in my Superlead.....do you like them???


----------



## Bear

Michael RT said:


> Those are the same power tubes I have in my Superlead.....do you like them???



Love them.


----------



## Codyjohns

Bear said:


> Love them.



They came with the amp and I had never tried them before .....I don't think I can put a better sounding power tube in this thing........I'm loving them too.


----------



## Bear

Mine came in it to. I won't change em util they blow.


----------



## quiksilver98

Those arent guts, those are the genitalia......


----------



## Codyjohns

Bear said:


> Mine came in it to. I won't change em util they blow.



with what power tubes??...same ones is what I'm thinking. ??



quiksilver98 said:


> Those arent guts, those are the genitalia......


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi all


Hey TF.


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT.



Its great to have you back.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi



Hi LH


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm really digging this tune. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4HBfvibVC0]YouTube - Foo Fighters- Rope[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Just had the coldest windiest hailiest golf practice ever. I can't feel my cold blue hands 20 minutes after


----------



## tonefreak

golf?

nice.

i've never gotten in to golf...




i think i had the loudest band practice i've ever been to this morning. I'm playing guitar for my local HS's pep band in their concert on sunday.

they have a full drum kit, 4 concert bass drums, roto toms and another snare drummer. there were some other ones too, but i didn't really pay that close attention.
then they had all the band instruments.

i had my DSL in 5 for rythem parts. louder for lead parts. with my rock band i rarly get above 3.

after an hour of that, my ears are still ringing. DSL on 5+...+ LOUD DRUMMERS+ tuba 5 feet from my head. LOL


----------



## drriff

Hey! Mike Mike is back! 
Also nice to see some additional 900 owners keeping the thread (and community/brotherhood) going.


----------



## mike mike

Hey dr riff. Yeah it is nice to see some new guys

Nice tone freak. You need to blast it with the band


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, the band teacher (Mr. Jerabek) was trying to get me to turn up more.





i willingly and HAPPILY obliged. so used to people telling me to turn DOWN. nice breath of fresh air occasionally.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah, the band teacher (Mr. Jerabek) was trying to get me to turn up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i willingly and HAPPILY obliged. so used to people telling me to turn DOWN. nice breath of fresh air occasionally.



that's awesome. I have never had that experience. except my first practice with my old band, i was told to turn it up, and when they kept telling me to turn it up, until there we are with the volume on 5. that was a surprise. but now jams i regularly run at around 4-5 with the ENGL and same on the marshall.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. there's some nice perks coming with this too. not monetary. 

but, not being a student at this school, and playing rock n roll.

well you should be able to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah. there's some nice perks coming with this too. not monetary.
> 
> but, not being a student at this school, and playing rock n roll.
> 
> well you should be able to put 2 and 2 together.



yeah that's awesome. i play in the jazz band as of this year and next year. i enjoy Jazz, but that's awesome you get to use a marshall on 5 at school! we use a fender hotrod deluxe lol


----------



## drriff

Hey Mike Mike - don't want to be sacrilegious, but from your demo, I bet that Engl would get some sweet as honey jazz tone if you ever got the chance to use it like that.

If you're in Jazz band, how come you guys aren't in Reno right now?
2011 Reno Jazz Festival - University of Nevada, Reno

That's where my son is right now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

the Engls are great for Jazz. At least the 670 is but Im sure the Invader too. Great cleans with these amps


----------



## drriff

longfxukxnhair said:


> the Engls are great for Jazz. At least the 670 is but Im sure the Invader too. Great cleans with these amps



That's what I'm sayin'! 

I bet the JVM could kill that type of tone as well!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> That's what I'm sayin'!
> 
> I bet the JVM could kill that type of tone as well!



JVM has a nice clean but its not as good as the 6100.


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Hey Mike Mike - don't want to be sacrilegious, but from your demo, I bet that Engl would get some sweet as honey jazz tone if you ever got the chance to use it like that.
> 
> If you're in Jazz band, how come you guys aren't in Reno right now?
> 2011 Reno Jazz Festival - University of Nevada, Reno
> 
> That's where my son is right now.



Our school doesnt do Reno anymore. Idk why. We do others though


----------



## quiksilver98

A 900 trick I just found out.....turn your effects loop pot to high...and jumper in the insert and return......its much louder and has a better tone imo


----------



## Codyjohns

quiksilver98 said:


> A 900 trick I just found out.....turn your effects loop pot to high...and jumper in the insert and return......its much louder and has a better tone imo



Also plug your guitar in and hit the low E .....let it ring out....then adjust the effects loop pot because their is a sweet spot in it ....I think its around 11-12 O'clock.


----------



## tonefreak

morning guys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning guys



Morning TF......how's it going.


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys.


----------



## tonefreak

good. i gotta do some school, then it's MARSHALL time around 10:45

then i get to go sniff solder fumes for a few hours.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning guys.



Morning Mike. 



tonefreak said:


> good. i gotta do some school, then it's MARSHALL time around 10:45
> 
> then i get to go sniff solder fumes for a few hours.



I'm going to have some Marshall time today as well.......got a band practice tonight .


----------



## mike mike

Hi tone freak. Lucky guys. I want some amp time or even some guitar time


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i have practice with the HS band again today. should be fun.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi tone freak. Lucky guys. I want some amp time or even some guitar time



I wish your Mom would start acting cool for a change.


----------



## mike mike

Thanks Rt. I wish that would happen, I doubt it will though. She is stuck in her ways. I have never seen her change about anything.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well there's always Matricide.

Just joking Mike. Please don't whack your mom.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Gents.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Gents.
> 
> TWIN



Morning Uncle Twin.


----------



## mike711

Hey peeps, I just want to say I just finished rehearsing with the band and my 900 DR 50 kicked some serious ass. I had many Marshalls over the years, but I love this amp. I had it for a few months and today I was able for the first time to open it up. Holy shit! why would anyone knock this head? My other guitar player has a jcm 800 50 and I blew it away, with my strat and les paul it was insane. I do have to say it is a very unforgiving though If you make a mistake "loud and clear". You just have to be on your game and not fuck up. I'm very imperssed. 
Mike


----------



## JayCM800

Hey! I just wanted to post on the biggest thread on the Marshall forum!

I used to have this one but sold it to a friend:





It's a JCM900 4502 w/75's in it and gold piping. Got it like that. Are this features original? What year is it? Serial number starts with Y. I can still use it as it's stored in my rehearsal studio!


----------



## tonefreak

JayCM800 said:


> Hey! I just wanted to post on the biggest thread on the Marshall forum!
> 
> I used to have this one but sold it to a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a JCM900 4502 w/75's in it and gold piping. Got it like that. Are this features original? What year is it? Serial number starts with Y. I can still use it as it's stored in my rehearsal studio!




CORRECTION: SECOND biggest thread on the forum.


----------



## Codyjohns

JayCM800 said:


> Hey! I just wanted to post on the biggest thread on the Marshall forum!
> 
> I used to have this one but sold it to a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a JCM900 4502 w/75's in it and gold piping. Got it like that. Are this features original? What year is it? Serial number starts with Y. I can still use it as it's stored in my rehearsal studio!



That is a beautiful (Y=1990) 4502.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys

busy day. i hope you have a good weekend


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## drriff

A little late, but hey there Mike Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Hey there what's up dr?


----------



## drriff

Finally, the weekend. One son in Reno and the other is at work - peace!

Hey, how do you practice for jazz band if you can't play guitar?


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> Finally, the weekend. One son in Reno and the other is at work - peace!
> 
> Hey, how do you practice for jazz band if you can't play guitar?



I can only play at school. It sucks a lot


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> I can only play at school. It sucks a lot



Ouch! Yea, that's unfortunate.


----------



## mike mike

Yeah. Life as a whole is just garbage right now. So many bad thugs are happening in these past two weeks. Oh well. I should bitch about it on the forum. It's just a downer to everyone else


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> Yeah. Life as a whole is just garbage right now. So many bad thugs are happening in these past two weeks. Oh well. I should bitch about it on the forum. *It's just a downer to everyone else*



No it isn't, many of us are older, have been through it too and can relate. We may not know each other face to face, but I absolutely do not mind hearing what's going on with you (as I'm sure your other online friends do not mind either).

At least writing about the ups & downs of life keeps you from bottling it up inside - and that's a good thing.

PS: I'm not a Doctor, I just play one on the internet! Keep your chin up!


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> No it isn't, many of us are older, have been through it too and can relate. We may not know each other face to face, but I absolutely do not mind hearing what's going on with you (as I'm sure your other online friends do not mind either).
> 
> At least writing about the ups & downs of life keeps you from bottling it up inside - and that's a good thing.
> 
> PS: I'm not a Doctor, I just play one on the internet! Keep your chin up!



Thanks man. And lol nice. What's your name? That makes it easier haha


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> Thanks man. And lol nice. What's your name? That makes it easier haha



Well, I don't use my name because someone else on the forum is already known by it (Ibanez Mark), but my name is Mark. 

I'm out for the night - take it easy bro!


----------



## mike mike

You to! I probably ought to hit the sack as well. Later.


----------



## quiksilver98

Michael RT said:


> Also plug your guitar in and hit the low E .....let it ring out....then adjust the effects loop pot because their is a sweet spot in it ....I think its around 11-12 O'clock.



whats this sweet spot? In what way is it a sweet spot. I just maxed mine out.


----------



## Ydna

drriff said:


> Finally, the weekend. One son in Reno and the other is at work - peace!
> 
> Hey, how do you practice for jazz band if you can't play guitar?



I played at Reno last year. We did a funk song with a pretty long guitar solo, I used a Big Muff, the judges gave me a soloists award. 

Does your son play guitar?

Last year a random guitarist came up to me in a panic because he forgot a chord, so I let him borrow one.


----------



## cozmacozmy

Hello all! Just bought my first Marshall.  Been a long time coming... Got it from Ebay today, fingers crossed it's a good one. Should be here next week. It's a 50w high gain dual reverb JCM 900 and that is all I know about it. What model number is this? 4500 maybe???
Anyone care to give me a low down on what I got here? Says it comes with Sovtek EL34 power tubes, are these any good? What did it come from the factory with?


----------



## bhm1905

cozmacozmy said:


> Hello all! Just bought my first Marshall.  Been a long time coming... Got it from Ebay today, fingers crossed it's a good one. Should be here next week. It's a 50w high gain dual reverb JCM 900 and that is all I know about it. What model number is this? 4500 maybe???
> Anyone care to give me a low down on what I got here? Says it comes with Sovtek EL34 power tubes, are these any good? What did it come from the factory with?



hi welcome ive got the 50 watt 2x12 combo its known that the el34 powered models are better(imho) than the 5881,s what you have ais a bloody good amp,is it a head or combo?


----------



## Australian

Howdy all. I'm back in the JCM900 club. I used to have a 4500 and sold it but Ive been waiting for the right one to come along and I just bought a 4100 . My other one had 5881's but I like these 6L6's much better.


----------



## Roadburn

Hey Australian, long time no read! 

Congrats on your "new" 900!


3 pages back someone was asking for some sexy 900 shots.
Well, here you go. (probably posted these before, but anywayzzz)














Damn, I wish I had a cab...


----------



## neal48

Morning Brothern & Sisteren


----------



## TwinACStacks

drriff said:


> Well, I don't use my name because someone else on the forum is already known by it (Ibanez Mark), but my name is Mark.
> 
> I'm out for the night - take it easy bro!



You could always use Mark-Mark-Mark. Then I could identify you with a Hair-lipped Dog.

Or would that be Marf-Marf-Marf?

 TWIN


----------



## cozmacozmy

bhm1905 said:


> hi welcome ive got the 50 watt 2x12 combo its known that the el34 powered models are better(imho) than the 5881,s what you have ais a bloody good amp,is it a head or combo?



It's a head JCM 900. I'll have to change the wiring to "in series" on my Laney combo to use the speakers in it until I can save for a proper cabinet.


----------



## mike mike

Australian said:


> Howdy all. I'm back in the JCM900 club. I used to have a 4500 and sold it but Ive been waiting for the right one to come along and I just bought a 4100 . My other one had 5881's but I like these 6L6's much better.



Nice! Awesome to hear!!

Morning Neal.


----------



## bagaba

Hi guys!

I'm from Hungary,and I'm new here. My English isn't so good, but I try it I'd like to buy a JCM900 4502 high gain dual reverb 2x12 combo, and I would have some questions about it. I need both channel, and the cleans are important for me. My question is that, have the amp good cleans in higher volume? I'd like to use it for gigging too, and the songs needs the clean tones. I'd like to use the channel A for clean, B for rythm, and I've a TS808 and a Fulltone OCD V4 for solos(boost). 



thanks


----------



## drriff

Ydna said:


> I played at Reno last year. We did a funk song with a pretty long guitar solo, I used a Big Muff, *the judges gave me a soloists award.*
> 
> Does your son play guitar?
> 
> Last year a random guitarist came up to me in a panic because he forgot a chord, so I let him borrow one.



Ydna, that is awesome! 

No, my son actually plays the flute - only one in their jazz band.

He actually likes classical more and plays in a flute ensemble with a large group that includes 7 area high schoolers, some college students and other adults, teachers, etc. - pretty cool stuff actually.


----------



## drriff

TwinACStacks said:


> You could always use Mark-Mark-Mark. Then I could identify you with a Hair-lipped Dog.
> 
> Or would that be Marf-Marf-Marf?
> 
> TWIN



I have actually been known to use that as well - good one Sir Twin!


----------



## mike mike

Hmm... Any tips on sneaking a couple guitars, a 4x12, a small rack, and a head out of the house in broad day light with people home?


----------



## tonefreak

gouge out everybody's eyes.


----------



## mike mike

... I'll pass.


----------



## MM54

"Hey, does this rag smell like chloroform?"

One at a time, in separate rooms, and you're golden.


----------



## kebek

6L6 and 5881 are the same...


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, there's so many Marshalls up on ebay in Australia now, and prices are all over the place. 

Even brand new prices are going right down, the 2203KK was $3000 last year, now it's down to $2000, same price as the JVM410H now. 
Really should take advantage of these prices.


----------



## Jesstaa

Heh, has anyone noticed the new ad on the UG main page, for some shure digital wireless thing, the tag line is "PURE DIGITAL TONE".

Cause digital tone is the fuckin bees knees man, I LOVE THAT SHIT**













** I fuckin hate that shit man.


----------



## mike mike

Lol

I was successful in my shenanigans! And my rig sounds like sex. Oh my goodness it's perfect.


----------



## Australian

kebek said:


> 6L6 and 5881 are the same...



Mine has 5881's, I just checked. I was told that 6l6s were different to 5881's ? 
But I like the sound of the 5881's with this amp and will keep the 900 with them in it.


----------



## bagaba

Hi guys.


----------



## bagaba

Hi guys!

I'm from Hungary,and I'm new here. My English isn't so good, but I try it I'd like to buy a JCM900 4502 high gain dual reverb 2x12 combo, and I would have some questions about it. I need both channel, and the cleans are important for me. I'd like to useit for gigging, and a lots of our songs needs clean tones(eg.: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Guns'n'Roses, and some hungarian bands). So my question is, that has the dual reverb's channel A goodcleans in higher volume? I'd like to usethe channel A for clean, B for crunch(rythm) and for solos I'll boost it with TS808 or OCD V4. 

thanks


----------



## bagaba

I'm from Hungary, andmy English isn't good. I'd like to buy a 4502 dual reverbcombo, and my question is,that has the amp good cleans in higher volume? I'd like to gigging with it, and some songs needs theclean tones.

thanks


----------



## Jesstaa

Australian said:


> Mine has 5881's, I just checked. I was told that 6l6s were different to 5881's ?
> But I like the sound of the 5881's with this amp and will keep the 900 with them in it.



There is a difference, as far as I know tone is pretty much the same, but I'm quite fond of 6L6's in my 900.
Try TAD black plate 6L6's, they really impressed me.


----------



## bagaba

the forum wouldn't show what i Wrote


----------



## bagaba

maybe now: I'd like to buy a 4502 dual reverb combo, and my question is, that has the amp good cleans in higher volume?


----------



## Australian

what did you write?


----------



## bagaba

I'd like to buy a 4502 dual reverb combo.


----------



## bagaba

I'd like to buy a 4502 combo


----------



## bagaba

Australian said:


> what did you write?


I'd like to buy a 4502 combo


----------



## Codyjohns

Australian said:


> Howdy all. I'm back in the JCM900 club. I used to have a 4500 and sold it but Ive been waiting for the right one to come along and I just bought a 4100 . My other one had 5881's but I like these 6L6's much better.



Congrats Brother ....it's great to have you back........I love my 4100 .......any one of the 900 series amps is a must have for any guitarist.


----------



## bagaba

I'd like to buy a 4502 combo, and my question is, that has the amp good cleans in higher volume? I'd like to gig with it.


----------



## bagaba

Australian said:


> what did you write?


I'd like to buy a 4502 combo, and my question is, that has the amp good cleans in higher volume? I'd like to gig with it.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Lol
> 
> I was successful in my shenanigans! And my rig sounds like sex. Oh my goodness it's perfect.




which trick did you use?

i hear ether works in the lack of chloroform


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Lol
> 
> I was successful in my shenanigans! And my rig sounds like sex. Oh my goodness it's perfect.



So you DID buy a 2204?

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> So you DID buy a 2204?
> 
> TWIN



I did but I donated it to the local gun range


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I did but I donated it to the local gun range



You should of donated it to MythBusters.


----------



## Codyjohns

bagaba said:


> the forum wouldn't show what i Wrote







Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys, RT you record TSRTS yet?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Whats up guys, RT you record TSRTS yet?



We go in the studio on April 16th.......the first thing the band wants to record is Rush's R30 Overture.........I want to record TSRTS..... hopefully it will be the next tune.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I did but I donated it to the local gun range



glide path of a 2204 is pretty good


----------



## GreaserMatt

A few pages back, someone was interested in pics of my '98 50 watt jcm900 4500 DR; I fianlly got a few so here goes...


----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt

It's got Drakes in it, & it uses 5881 tubes... I tried that jumpering the effects loop thing, but it didnt't make much difference in the sound; maybe I need to turn it up? LOL


----------



## mike mike

I may be going into the studio in July sharing time with a band called son of Aurelius to record eve of contempts ep depending on how my parents are acting but damn that would be so cool


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys, sorry I havent been chattin much. I've been reading just not much to say...

Here's some pics for ya...


----------



## Codyjohns

GreaserMatt said:


> It's got Drakes in it, & it uses 5881 tubes... I tried that jumpering the effects loop thing, but it didnt't make much difference in the sound; maybe I need to turn it up? LOL



Cool Pix........Both my amp heads have Dagnalls in them.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I havent been chattin much. I've been reading just not much to say...
> 
> Here's some pics for ya...



That's cute.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all.

last 24 hours have been SUPER BUSY!


----------



## mike mike

Besides sneaking to jam yesterday, stuff keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Besides sneaking to jam yesterday, stuff keeps getting worse and worse



You need to get out of that house.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You need to get out of that house.



If only, if only.


----------



## MM54

I've been considering getting a lathe for the shop, seems like a useful thing to have. I did a bit of looking, and after seeing the prices, holy shit I doubt I'll be getting one 

I had no idea they were so fucking expensive


----------



## tonefreak

i work with a guy who does a lot of wood turning.


----------



## tonefreak

wow... that was a serious fuckin storm! tornados all over, 3 inch hail in areas, 70+mph winds... powerlines down all over.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> i work with a guy who does a lot of wood turning.



I'd like to get a lathe because... well, it seems like something useful to have. I inherited a bench grinder though, so that'll keep me occupied in the realm of new tools for a while 

(That means I can set up my electric whetstone thingy beside it and sharpen everything )


----------



## tonefreak

nice





http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/26440-storm-pics.html#post352404


----------



## Steve0525

Anybody been giggin those 900's?


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Anybody been giggin those 900's?



I might do a blues thing with Andy for a battle of the bands if he thinks I am worthy. If he does, I'll bring the MkIII and PRS for sure, but I think he already has someone.


----------



## quiksilver98

Too all you who believe the 900 4101 lacks tone.... here is our latest recording.....The solo at 4:28 is done with my precious 900 with 6L6 tubes

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## MM54

Great, now I'm looking for an arbor press. And I don't even know why.


----------



## Steve0525

haha nice man, gasing for tools now?


----------



## MM54

I don't even have my bench set back up from moving, and yeah I'm looking to get some new toys, err, tools.


----------



## Steve0525

quiksilver98 said:


> Too all you who believe the 900 4101 lacks tone.... here is our latest recording.....The solo at 4:28 is done with my precious 900 with 6L6 tubes
> 
> MP3 Player SoundClick



Cool solo man, for me, the stronger part of the song


----------



## quiksilver98

Steve0525 said:


> Cool solo man, for me, the stronger part of the song



thanks man! yeah I dont have the best recording tools here, but we managed. the rythm was done with my AC30


----------



## Steve0525

I could tell it wasn't a 900 lol...sounds good

Maybe ill put one of our tracks up, or just a solo segment of one


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## bagaba

maybe now: I'd like to buy a 4502 dual reverb combo, and I'd have some question. The cleans are important for me, and I don't know, that has the amp good cleans in higher volume(smaller gigs, without PA-system), how loud is the amp's channel A with full master vol. and a bit of gain. I'm sorry for my bad English, I'm from Hungary, and I learn it only for a few time


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike, and everyone else


----------



## tonefreak

hey all


----------



## MM54

Hey TF


----------



## tonefreak

hey matt


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike & Tone


----------



## mike mike

What's up matt?


----------



## MM54

Just looked through the past few days listing on Craigslist looking for a vehicle :/

You?


----------



## mike mike

FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFML MY NEW BAND WAS OFFERED A SPOT AT A 420 SHOW. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE FIRST GIG, AND... then there's my mom, like the Berlin wall in the way, trying to extinguish who I really am 
And it's a 420 gig? How cool would that have been.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFML MY NEW BAND WAS OFFERED A SPOT AT A 420 SHOW. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE FIRST GIG, AND... then there's my mom, like the Berlin wall in the way, trying to extinguish who I really am
> And it's a 420 gig? How cool would that have been.



I'm very sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Meh.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hey mike


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFML MY NEW BAND WAS OFFERED A SPOT AT A 420 SHOW. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE FIRST GIG, AND... then there's my mom, like the Berlin wall in the way, trying to extinguish who I really am
> And it's a 420 gig? How cool would that have been.


 

Whats a 420 show (I'm assuming it has something to do with cannabis)?


----------



## JayCM800

Mike, are you flunking school? Did your Mom caught you smoking weed or something? I can't believe she would buy you gear and then don't let you use it, unless you're not fullfiling you "duties" as a son.


----------



## mike mike

SmokeyDopey said:


> Whats a 420 show (I'm assuming it has something to do with cannabis)?



Yes and no. People will be smoking, but not me. My parents don't know what 420 means but I am a responsible kid. I don't get into bad things. 



JayCM800 said:


> Mike, are you flunking school? Did your Mom caught you smoking weed or something? I can't believe she would buy you gear and then don't let you use it, unless you're not fullfiling you "duties" as a son.



No. I don't smoke. I have straight a's and one b, and the B is an 89.5% in an AP class so it is worth the points of an A. When I was sick I missed some assignments but those are already made up. And btw, I footed the majority of the bill for the ENGL. I don't see why I haven't gotten my stuff or privalages back. I am a good kid. I do what I am told. I do lots of chores and take care of many things every day without being asked. I deal with very aggressive oppressive non accepting parents(mom), but I do everythin I can to make her happy. I promise you I'm not making things up just because I'm on the Internet and you can't check.


----------



## JayCM800

I believe you! Are you driving her nuts with your playing? LOL  i saw that video a while back! Maybe learn to play a song she likes! 

Good luck! Stay positive! You seem like a good kid!


----------



## mike mike

JayCM800 said:


> I believe you! Are you driving her nuts with your playing? LOL  i saw that video a while back! Maybe learn to play a song she likes!
> 
> Good luck! Stay positive! You seem like a good kid!



No. I play at whip volumes. I am literally afraid to play with her home. When she is it's extremely quiet. I only play loud when no one is home or at friends homes.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey boys how we doin?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey boys how we doin?



Hey Steve ...how's it going??


----------



## TwinACStacks

So how does a Bright Youngster end up with a Fucking ENGL on a MARSHALL Forum?

You must ride the Special Short Bus to school don't you Mike?

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

Im good RT. Enjoying my 2204 and my Paul


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Im good RT. Enjoying my 2204 and my Paul



I would love to own a Paul and a 2204......both are on my wish list.


----------



## Steve0525

Hows that 1959 doin Hoss?? is it really sweet?


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hows that 1959 doin Hoss?? is it really sweet?



With the master volume mod it is a sweet bad ass amp head .....I'm in love.


----------



## mike mike

Hey.


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike

It's a slow evening in here


----------



## Gtarzan81

Very slow night...


----------



## tonefreak

even freddie's not on.


----------



## mike mike

Whose Freddie?


----------



## tonefreak

an idiot.


----------



## tonefreak

go into practically any thread on this forum, and you will see that a member named LIMPBIZKIT has posted. he has over 110 posts today. he has been a member since today. all of his posts have been useless. even more useless then shredless.


----------



## mike mike

Oh god


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang


----------



## mike mike

Hello Richard. What's new?


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## SmokeyDopey

hello people.
Whats the goal? how many pages do you want to get to?

I say 5,000


----------



## mike mike

smokeydopey said:


> hello people.
> Whats the goal? How many pages do you want to get to?
> 
> I say 5,000



9001


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> hello people.
> Whats the goal? how many pages do you want to get to?
> 
> I say 5,000



8615


----------



## bagaba

Hi 
Can anybody show me a good JCM900DR video review? I watched a lot on YouTube, but I can't find a good one, where the audio is goodness, and we can hear the channel A and B in different gain positions.

8616


----------



## Codyjohns

bagaba said:


> Hi
> Can anybody show me a good JCM900DR video review? I watched a lot on YouTube, but I can't find a good one, where the audio is goodness, and we can hear the channel A and B in different gain positions.
> 
> 8616



This is all I have right now. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJjdsSuS_BI]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1.[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is71AmYZ1vA]YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part2.[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I have golf in a few but justthought I would check in


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys again.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike.


----------



## Codyjohns

Hi Mike and TF


----------



## tonefreak

sup rt?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> sup rt?



Not much Bro.........just getting ready for bed.


----------



## tonefreak

same here.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## SmokeyDopey

we're almost there people, just a few more pages


----------



## mike mike

Hi Rt


----------



## bagaba

Michael RT said:


> This is all I have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part1.
> 
> YouTube - JCM900 4100 DR Part2.



The second one sounds good. What gain settings did you use?


----------



## mike mike

I haven't used my 2500 in three weeks. When I was fixing a friends strat. I haven't used anything since then actually. I miss them.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi Rt



Hey Mike. 



bagaba said:


> The second one sounds good. What gain settings did you use?



I had the gain set at 2 o'clock .


----------



## bagaba

Michael RT said:


> I had the gain set at 2 o'clock .


----------



## Codyjohns

I like the boss SD-1 in front of the amp as a clean boost......(level-10) (tone-0) and (drive at 1 or 2).


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



What's new Bro???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> What's new Bro???



Not much. Long work week. But I get a 3 day weekend. Its all good now.

You?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much. Long work week. But I get a 3 day weekend. Its all good now.
> 
> You?



This weekend I'm going to studio with my band.....it should be interesting.


----------



## mike mike

Hey Rt and Richard. I may be getting te house to myself for a few hours


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey Rt and Richard. I may be getting te house to myself for a few hours



Let her rip Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey Rt and Richard. I may be getting te house to myself for a few hours




sounds like i'm gonna have the house to myself tomorow night... 

guitar and drums till late

or till the neighbors complain. which ever comes first!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> This weekend I'm going to studio with my band.....it should be interesting.



cool


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hey Rt and Richard. I may be getting te house to myself for a few hours



I better be loud enough that I can hear it!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> This weekend I'm going to studio with my band.....it should be interesting.



good luck. in july, my band is sharing studio time with a band called Son of Aurelius, who are a pretty big(metal standards) and signed. really good band



longfxukxnhair said:


> I better be loud enough that I can hear it!



it damn well will be. off to crank!


----------



## MM54

Hey guys

I'm in Harrisburg until Sunday, so I may not be here a lot. But I'm just popping in to say hi


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm in Harrisburg until Sunday, so I may not be here a lot. But I'm just popping in to say hi



Hey Matt.


----------



## mike mike

I hope Rochard heard me. From 6:15 to 7:30 was the ENGL on 5 and me wanting to jump out of my skin at how good it sounds. When an amp makes you feel giddy inside every time you play it cause it sounds so perfect, you know it's the one and I have found the one for sure


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> I hope Rochard heard me. From 6:15 to 7:30 was the ENGL on 5 and me wanting to jump out of my skin at how good it sounds. When an amp makes you feel giddy inside every time you play it cause it sounds so perfect, you know it's the one and I have found the one for sure



I heard it bro!


----------



## mike mike

Lolz Richard. How you liking yours lately?


----------



## mike mike

Morning all


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning Mike .......how goes it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike .......how goes it.



Morning RT. It goes a lot better. Last night helped a lot in letting some steam of. How about yourself?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

hi


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT. It goes a lot better. Last night helped a lot in letting some steam of. How about yourself?



It's going good .........I have a band practice tonight and tomorrow it's off to the studio. .........the band wants to record Rush's R30 Overture.......I think after that we are going to record The Song Remains The Same and then some original music.


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> hi



Morning SD.


----------



## mike mike

I can't wait to hear the originals!!

Hi smokey dopey


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I can't wait to hear the originals!!
> 
> Hi smokey dopey



Yeah the guys want to do the covers first to get a feel for the studio and then do the originals.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Good morning!
We're gonna record too, but in a couple of months. We're planning on recoring on 2" tape on a AMPEX MM1200:





cant wait...


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Good morning!
> We're gonna record too, but in a couple of months. We're planning on recoring on 2" tape on a AMPEX MM1200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait...



That Ampex is a beast........I haven't been in the studio for years so this should be a lot of fun and a lot of money.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Yeah..... I hate the money part


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Yeah..... I hate the money part



The guy that owns the studio is going to do one song for free then after that it's 30 bucks an hour ......which is petty good ....so split it 4 way its going to cost me 30 bucks to go their each time.


----------



## mike mike

Plus one on the money. Normally I will do guitars and bass at home to save money and use the studio for drums and vocals cause that's here you need a studio environment. But it's hard to record guitar by yourself with no one to be on the computer while you play.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> The guy that owns the studio is going to do one song for free then after that it's 30 bucks an hour ......which is petty good ....so split it 4 way its going to cost me 30 bucks to go their each time.


 
30 bucks an hour is a very decent price.

Are you guys recording live, or overdubbing each instrument separetly? (or both)


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> 30 bucks an hour is a very decent price.
> 
> Are you guys recording live, or overdubbing each instrument separetly? (or both)



I think we are going to record live off the floor and then go back and multi-track each person and then erase the original track that we did off the floor.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> I think we are going to record live off the floor and then go back and multi-track each person and then erase the original track that we did off the floor.


 
Intersting, but why would you re-record the tracks? Would everyone be too close and there will be a lot of mic bleed between all the instruments?
Recording live is great because you catch the actual escense of the band, like the chemistry between bandmates.

But then again, if each musician copies exactly what they did when they recorded on the floor, I guess you can maintain that chemistry.
Good luck man and have fun!


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Intersting, but why would you re-record the tracks? Would everyone be too close and there will be a lot of mic bleed between all the instruments?
> Recording live is great because you catch the actual escense of the band, like the chemistry between bandmates.
> 
> But then again, if each musician copies exactly what they did when they recorded on the floor, I guess you can maintain that chemistry.
> Good luck man and have fun!



I do agree with what you are saying .........chemistry is so important and I know we all want to as a band capture that chemistry......will see what happens.....when I get some finished recording I will post them.


----------



## mike mike

Damn RT jealous much! $30 bucks. I would kill for that. In a pro studio. We don't do it per hour out here. We go per song. Around 150 a song at a meh studio and $300 at a good one. For one song you get all day basically.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all......

any recomendations for good action movies? something i can find online?


----------



## mike mike

Hey everyone


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

Whats up matt?


----------



## Steve0525

Hey mike


----------



## tonefreak

not much mike. parents are out of town till about 3:00 this afternoon, i gotta go pickup my sister at 3:00 from her freinds house, I've had the house to myself since last night.

right now i should really go do some physics homework... i got some serious catch up to do if i wanna be done with school by the end of may.


----------



## Codyjohns

I just got back from the the studio and R30 Overture is finished ......the fucking Superlead and G12-65's sounds godly ........through a couple of mic's in front of it and bingo what a tone......hopefully I can get the master soon and post it.


----------



## tonefreak

cool!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> cool!



Hey Tone.


----------



## mike mike

Can't wait to hear your stuff RT. Well i jut finished writing a third song for my new band my new band. Two more or one more long one and we are in gigging phase


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Can't wait to hear your stuff RT. Well i jut finished writing a third song for my new band my new band. Two more or one more long one and we are in gigging phase



We have pictures and video of the studio visit today...........I will try to post them when I get them........its great to hear your band is going so well.....can't wait to hear your stuff Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> We have pictures and video of the studio visit today...........I will try to post them when I get them........its great to hear your band is going so well.....can't wait to hear your stuff Mike.



Thanks RT. If my mom gets in the way of this though, I will potetially go insane though


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Thanks RT. If my mom gets in the way of this though, I will potetially go insane though



I'm hoping she doesn't.


----------



## mike mike

Me to RT. What's up?


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## mike mike

Hey tone what's up? I'm at an SAT prep course for one more hour, then I have the house! Timeto run through tough new songs


----------



## tonefreak

not much. sittin at home, enjoying a nice sunday afternoon.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Hey guys!



Hello again.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fuckers


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fuckers



Hey LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

S'up bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> S'up bro



Did you ever finish the videos of the amps you were working on??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Did you ever finish the videos of the amps you were working on??



Actually I cut a 58 second clip today and sent it over to DBI5. I was just screwing around with a scale but it didnt sound to bad. I had a preamp go microphonic on me almost 2 weeks ago. I walked away from the amp for a bit. Then my family was in town last weekend. This last work week I was working 10hr days. Just to much going on. Just the other day I decided to retube the Engl. Thats when I found I had a problem. I took it to my tech. Turns out there was a socket that came loose. I just got it back today. So I just started playing it again.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I tried doing a clip of Bad Boys Running Wild. I need to do a better job on the clip. Maybe its me but I can tell my arm is dragging a bit and causing it to be a lil sloppy


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RT--Im sending you a email now


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT--Im sending you a email now



OK Bro .......I'll check right now.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> RT--Im sending you a email now



You better be sending me an email as well1!  i now see why that guy wanted you to gift him the money for the amp. he probably fucked it up and decided to sell if before it got worse


----------



## mike mike

Richard!!


----------



## drriff

mike mike said:


> You better be sending me an email as well1!  i now see why that guy wanted you to gift him the money for the amp. he probably fucked it up and decided to sell if before it got worse



If that's true then the joke is on him because LFH got it fixed for $30.


----------



## Codyjohns

The Engl sounds beautiful.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The amp sounds beautiful.



FORWARD ME THE EMAIL RAWRRRR 
i cant wait till i get my stuff back to record mine. hi RT and Mark


----------



## tonefreak

POST CLIPS!



or it sounds like a crate.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> FORWARD ME THE EMAIL RAWRRRR
> i cant wait till i get my stuff back to record mine. hi RT and Mark



Please don't be mad at me But I have to have Richard's OK first.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Please don't be mad at me But I have to have Richard's OK first.



I'm not mad silly  Richard sent me a different one originally. a clean one. i don't know where he went tonight. grr.


----------



## mike mike

BTW, upon my want for something more brutal...




you guys like?(eve of contempt)


----------



## Codyjohns

I like it ......very cool.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I like it ......very cool.



Thanks! That's one of the perks of having a graphic designer as your vocalist


----------



## longfxukxnhair

sorry guys. My lil girl decided to act out and do something really stupid

RT pass the clip along to Mike. I dont think I have his email


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> sorry guys. My lil girl decided to act out and do something really stupid
> 
> RT pass the clip along to Mike. I dont think I have his email



I don't have Mikes email.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I don't have Mikes email.



I just sent you another clip


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike PM me your email


----------



## mike mike

done


----------



## Codyjohns

My bed is calling me........night guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> done



emails sent


----------



## longfxukxnhair

night RT


----------



## mike mike

Got them Richard. Will listen tomorrow. I don't have my computer or anything so I can't check it out until tomorrow


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys.


----------



## gsf1200r

morning mike mike


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. What's up?


----------



## MM54

Hey guys, I'm home finally. I think things are finally going to slow down a bit


----------



## Codyjohns

This is Jay the drummer and I at the sound board. 







By michaelrt at 2011-04-18


This is the main controls in the sound room.






By michaelrt at 2011-04-18


----------



## SmokeyDopey

NICE... so we'll expect sound clips when ready, right??


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> NICE... so we'll expect sound clips when ready, right??



We just recorded Rush's R30 Overture ............I'm just waiting for the finished product........we are doing one more cover and then it's all originals after that.....I will post the songs when they are finished.


----------



## mike mike

Nice RT. Do you have any pics of the sound stage/sound room?


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice RT. Do you have any pics of the sound stage/sound room?







By michaelrt at 2011-04-18


----------



## mike mike

Cool. Any more? Looks like a pretty nice studio what are the daily rates?


----------



## tonefreak

how'd you guys like the drum kit? looks like a Roland TD-12 module?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Cool. Any more? Looks like a pretty nice studio what are the daily rates?



The singer took lots of pix and video but thats all I have received in my email .....I should have more soon. It's going to be around 60-90 buck each day.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> how'd you guys like the drum kit? looks like a Roland TD-12 module?



My drummer likes them but I like the acoustic drums the best.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> My drummer likes them but I like the acoustic drums the best.



me too. one of the churches we play infrequently has a Roland TD-12. it's alright, our drummer prefers acoustic kits, me and the other guitarist prefer acoustic kits. LOUDER= BETTER! lol


----------



## MM54

I really wish I had songwriting abilities.

I'd write a song about how inconsiderate my mother is and how much of a bitch she likes to be. Then record it, and be world famous.


----------



## tonefreak

if you do, write a 2nd verse, and write it about how much of a bitch my sister is.


----------



## Codyjohns

You guys are giving me a great idea for a new song I'm writing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

electric drums suck


----------



## SmokeyDopey

MM54 said:


> I really wish I had songwriting abilities.
> 
> I'd write a song about how inconsiderate my mother is and how much of a bitch she likes to be. Then record it, and be world famous.



Damn...

then do it


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, I wanna get a 4100 and mod it to be a proper bass amp, mine sounds fucking awesome for bass (Even the gain and shit), but it could do with a couple of upgrades. 
It'd be pretty fucking cool though.

Especially if it had EL34s, I could get awesome Lemmy style crunch from it at medium high volumes.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> electric drums suck



Yeah I prefer the acoustic drums but I'm keeping an open mind at all time right now......I need to hear the finished product first and then go from their.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> You guys are giving me a great idea for a new song I'm writing.



Please do


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> The singer took lots of pix and video but thats all I have received in my email .....I should have more soon. It's going to be around 60-90 buck each day.



 that is soooooooooooooooo cheap holy crap RT i'm moving to syrup land


----------



## mike mike

This is one of the better known metal studios in northern California: Castle Ulitimate. They just moved to a new better facility a few days ago so this is the old one









$340-360 a day


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> This is one of the better known metal studios in northern California: Castle Ulitimate. They just moved to a new better facility a few days ago so this is the old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $340-360 a day



That looks like a great studio.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> That looks like a great studio.



yeah so does your place RT. i like the sound treatment. any famous people record at yours?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> yeah so does your place RT. i like the sound treatment. any famous people record at yours?



This is a new studio so no..........but the guy that owns the studio as far as I know has recorded some famous people before.........I have to ask Andy next time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Yeah I prefer the acoustic drums but I'm keeping an open mind at all time right now......I need to hear the finished product first and then go from their.



You can never get that BIG sound from a electric kit. Its like playing a Line 6 and expecting to nail Marshall tone


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You can never get that BIG sound from a electric kit. Its like playing a Line 6 and expecting to nail Marshall tone



plus Electric kits don't feel right. and i don't like the digital sound of electric drums. especially the cymbals and kicks. ARKAIK live both miked up both bass drums, AND triggered them. it was so intense. it shook the walls. amazing. you coul feel every kick.

here's when i saw them
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pnR-N1krIo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pnR-N1krIo[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UChxwENLr4c&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UChxwENLr4c&feature=related[/ame]
if you look real hard at sometimes when its light, directly below the left guitarist, you can see me. the only short haired kid against the stage for reference


----------



## Codyjohns

I think Jay is just trying them out right now ............he may go acoustic drums on the next tune...........will see how they sound first.


----------



## tonefreak

i think a micing AND triggering the kick would sound WAY cool.

as would the toms.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

micing is a pain in the ass for drums... But if its well done, its worth it


----------



## tonefreak

amen. 



actually, drums in general are a pain in the ass. but done well, AWESOME.


----------



## mike mike

Yeah. If you are gonna gig, you better do it right.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> This is one of the better known metal studios in northern California: Castle Ulitimate. They just moved to a new better facility a few days ago so this is the old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $340-360 a day



Metalheads actually USE Studios??? I thought they made that kind of noise out in their Garages....

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

lets get this thread back to the top


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Metalheads actually USE Studios??? I thought they made that kind of noise out in their Garages....
> 
> TWIN



Only when we can afford it  but I would never do a stage. I like nice dead rooms


----------



## mike mike

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SmokeyDopey

happy 420


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Only when we can afford it  but I would never do a stage. I like nice dead rooms



I can arrange that.

Furball.

 TWIN


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys whats up


----------



## tonefreak

hi steve

i'm bored. this not working thing is really getting to me.


----------



## Steve0525

tonefreak said:


> hi steve
> 
> i'm bored. this not working thing is really getting to me.



Hmm, practice time. Im trying to sell my SLX for another amp or guitar, and I guy offered me a DSL100, I think Im gonna do it. Even if I hate it, It will sell faster Im sure


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Hmm, practice time. Im trying to sell my SLX for another amp or guitar, and I guy offered me a DSL100, I think Im gonna do it. Even if I hate it, It will sell faster Im sure




yeah, i've been playing a lot. 

do it! you'll like the DSL


----------



## mike mike

Go for it steve. I would love to buy your SL-X, but I cant.


----------



## Steve0525

mike mike said:


> Go for it steve. I would love to buy your SL-X, but I cant.



Ill sell it for a great price


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Ill sell it for a great price



Is it a 50w EL34 or 6L6 (5881) ???


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Ill sell it for a great price



I'm sure. Good luck with selling it and I hope you like your DSL. Some day I'll buy an SL-X, but it is not flexible enough for the band I am in right now. But damn one of those with a tube screamer would be awesome.


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah its heavy. 50W 5881 RT


----------



## Jesstaa

Oh man, G.A.S. has got me baaaaad.
I've decided I'm quitting smoking until I buy myself a JCM 800 fullstack... Unless I can't be bothered later.
I spend about $4000/year on cigarettes (taxes on them here are insane), so If I cut that out, I'd be able to afford a fullstack by the end of the year probably.

That or I should just get a job...


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> Oh man, G.A.S. has got me baaaaad.
> I've decided I'm quitting smoking until I buy myself a JCM 800 fullstack... Unless I can't be bothered later.
> I spend about $4000/year on cigarettes (taxes on them here are insane), so If I cut that out, I'd be able to afford a fullstack by the end of the year probably.
> 
> That or I should just get a job...



Which JCM800 fullstack are you looking for (2203 or 2204) ???


----------



## Jesstaa

2203


----------



## Codyjohns

I want a 1978 or '79 2203.


----------



## Jesstaa

If I could choose a year it'd be 78 or 83. Preferably 78. But I don't think I'll have all that much option.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

buy a Engl and forget about it


----------



## Jesstaa

ENGL has never impressed me.
Anyway, they're like $23,000,000 over here.


----------



## mike mike

Well, I have effectively replaced smoking pot with drinking large amounts of green tea. It has been early febuary since I have even seen any.


----------



## mike mike

Jesstaa said:


> ENGL has never impressed me.
> Anyway, they're like $23,000,000 over here.



 How much isthe invader 100 and SE over there?


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Oh man, G.A.S. has got me baaaaad.
> I've decided I'm quitting smoking until I buy myself a JCM 800 fullstack... Unless I can't be bothered later.
> I spend about $4000/year on cigarettes (taxes on them here are insane), so If I cut that out, I'd be able to afford a fullstack by the end of the year probably.
> 
> That or I should just get a job...




good call.

the only thing a full stack will hurt is your hearing... lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Jesstaa said:


> Anyway, they're like $23,000,000 over here.



for real?


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard. Enjoying your day?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Hi Richard. Enjoying your day?



Hi Mike. I find I am very angry as of late. Havent enjoyed a day on some time. But thx for asking. How are you?


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike. I find I am very angry as of late. Havent enjoyed a day on some time. But thx for asking. How are you?




must be that german amp.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> must be that german amp.



Um no. But nice try cheese curd


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike. I find I am very angry as of late. Havent enjoyed a day on some time. But thx for asking. How are you?



Pretty crappy. But what's new, eh?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> good call.
> 
> the only thing a full stack will hurt is your hearing... lol



Asif I even have hearing anymore anyway. I practice at 2. Always...


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys. I awake, with sever gas for a vader


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Asif I even have hearing anymore anyway. I practice at 2. Always...



only 2? i usually get up to 3 when nobody's home. i have to keep it under 1 when my parents are home.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> only 2? i usually get up to 3 when nobody's home. i have to keep it under 1 when my parents are home.



Psh, you guys are weak! I push it to 4/5 whenever the house is empty!
Morning tone


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> must be that german amp.



He has a Hitler disposition.... He's mad no one made a Fuss about the Fuhrer's Birthday yesterday.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Psh, you guys are weak! I push it to 4/5 whenever the house is empty!
> Morning tone





i like to have SOME hearing when i get done! LOL
actually if i warm up first on the drumset, i can usually start at 3, and push it higher as i go, but starting right at 3 when my ears havn't warmed up isn't nice.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i like to have SOME hearing when i get done! LOL
> actually if i warm up first on the drumset, i can usually start at 3, and push it higher as i go, but starting right at 3 when my ears havn't warmed up isn't nice.



oh alright. get some good earplugs. ear filters are cheap and they take out the sound pressure without taking out the tone


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> oh alright. get some good earplugs. ear filters are cheap and they take out the sound pressure without taking out the tone




i've thought about it, but for how un-often i really get to crank up, i havn't made it a priority.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i've thought about it, but for how un-often i really get to crank up, i havn't made it a priority.



they are only a few bucks. get some bro. they rock


----------



## tonefreak

got any you recomend?


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> only 2? i usually get up to 3 when nobody's home. i have to keep it under 1 when my parents are home.



I mean 2 always, so even when mums home.
When nobodys home it's usually up to 10.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> I mean 2 always, so even when mums home.
> When nobodys home it's usually up to 10.



i see


----------



## tonefreak

oh gosh.

best interview ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxeKJBhSlU4]YouTube - Most Awkward Killswitch Interview Ever[/ame]


----------



## MM54

I practice at about 10:30 with the gain at 3:15 and the boost maxed on the ML100  (I can't give numbers, there are none!)


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> got any you recomend?



These:
Ear Filters
They don't change the sound, and your ears don't ring afterwards. And they are ridiculously cheap


----------



## tonefreak

oh wow. those are cheap.



maybe i'll get 4 sets. one for me, and 3 for the rest of my family. LOL


----------



## mike mike

sounds like a plan haha


----------



## tonefreak

i just bought... 6 sets i think. lol

them Hearos earplugs that guitar center sells SUCK. i hate those things.


----------



## MM54

Hell, for that price, I may get a couple pairs just to experiment with


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Hell, for that price, I may get a couple pairs just to experiment with



you should. they are awesome. i got six pairs cause i am gonna use them at shows that i go to and shows i play.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning


----------



## SmokeyDopey

good morning


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> good morning



Hey SD........whats new ??


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Hey SD........whats new ??


 
Nothin much! At work
Just rehearsing lately, preparing songs for the studio.

How's your studio work? Are you guys still recording, or mixing already?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

S'up guys


----------



## SmokeyDopey

longfxukxnhair said:


> S'up guys


 
hey, whats goin on


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SmokeyDopey said:


> hey, whats goin on



not much. how about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Nothin much! At work
> Just rehearsing lately, preparing songs for the studio.
> How's your studio work? Are you guys still recording, or mixing already?



The band has a practice tonight .......I think this weekend no studio because of the holiday but next weekend we are back at it.



longfxukxnhair said:


> S'up guys



Hey LH.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> The band has a practice tonight .......I think this weekend no studio because of the holiday but next weekend we are back at it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh right, almost forgot about the holiday.
> Cool, how much longer do you estimate? Is most of the stuff recorded, or still have a lot to record?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Oh right, almost forgot about the holiday.
> Cool, how much longer do you estimate? Is most of the stuff recorded, or still have a lot to record?



The only thing we got recorded is R30 Overture ........we have a lot of recording to do ........lots of work ahead of us.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH


----------



## Jesstaa

Goddamnit, I'm so fucking over this diabetes shit.

They really need to give proper support to stem cell research so they can hurry up and fucking cure it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys. These late nights are killing me.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Guys. These late nights are killing me.
> 
> TWIN



Morning Twin


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Sir Michael.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi all



Hey Tone.


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> This is Jay the drummer and I at the sound board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-04-18



Your drummer looks like me


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys what's up? Maybe Jam with Andy(Ydna) today, idk


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


----------



## tonefreak

im headin down to try my new SD-1 out.


----------



## mike mike

Nice!!! I hope it"s cool make a video


----------



## tonefreak

i like it! i've been using a Boss BD-2 in front of my amp. the BD-2 is kinda more modern sounding then the SD-1. the SD-1 has less bass, more vintage sounding. i like em both, so i think im gonna have Hot Tubes do his magic on my SD-1 when i can afford it.

heck i might have him do his magic on both when i can afford it lol


----------



## Jesstaa

For fucks sake.
It's now 5am and I still can't get to sleep just because my fucking blood sugar keeps giving me shit. 
It's not like I shouldn't be fucking tired, I woke up at like 10am yesterday.
I'd better fucking get some sleep soon though, meant to be going to my mates place for drinks tonight. Don't wanna get there, have 1 drink, maybe a joint and then just pass out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

HEY R/T!!!! Check THIS out:

Vintage Marshall JMP MKII Lead Head

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> HEY R/T!!!! Check THIS out:
> 
> Vintage Marshall JMP MKII Lead Head
> 
> TWIN



that's beautiful, but that price is pretty high for that amp


----------



## mike mike

nevermind


----------



## Steve0525

Hey guys how we doin


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> HEY R/T!!!! Check THIS out:
> 
> Vintage Marshall JMP MKII Lead Head
> 
> TWIN



I would love to own that amp head  

they are going for around two grand where I am....if you can find one.


----------



## mike mike

Well, I give up. It think over summer I'm gonna sell my MF400a 4x12 and me peavey and Buy a vader 4x12. Thoughts?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Well, I give up. It think over summer I'm gonna sell my MF400a 4x12 and me peavey and Buy a vader 4x12. Thoughts?



This one?? Vader Cabinets Inc. 


http://www.vadercabinets.com/content/vc412bk.html


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> This one?? Vader Cabinets Inc.
> 
> 
> Vader Cabinets Inc.



Yep the 4x12. a lot of youtube videos make them sound fizzy, but I was reminded that i spent an entire set against the stage infront of a 6505+ with a vader and it sounded amazing, and matt sotelo's ENGL video has a vader and it sounds awesome, so they can't suck can they? and i need a straight cab. my rack and head on my slant cab scare me


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Yep the 4x12. a lot of youtube videos make them sound fizzy, but I was reminded that i spent an entire set against the stage infront of a 6505+ with a vader and it sounded amazing, and matt sotelo's ENGL video has a vader and it sounds awesome, so they can't suck can they? and i need a straight cab. my rack and head on my slant cab scare me



120w speakers 
You should try the lower wattage speakers........you might like the way they breakup.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> 120w speakers
> You should try the lower wattage speakers........you might like the way they breakup.



haha. I did actually. not bad. but i could definitely tell when i started pushing the amp. it was crackly. they are cool i guess, but i don't know why, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## mike mike

i could only imagine...


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> i could only imagine...




looks good!

this looks better.
sorry. LOL


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> looks good!
> 
> this looks better.
> sorry. LOL


----------



## Steve0525

Mornin guys. lol Mike I just noticed I made your SIg!!! Awesome!


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Mornin guys. lol Mike I just noticed I made your SIg!!! Awesome!



Mornin Steve.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Mornin guys. lol Mike I just noticed I made your SIg!!! Awesome!



Hell yeah! Classic and SO TRUE!! haha


----------



## mike mike

Morning guys. I'm excited for the show tonight.


----------



## tonefreak

morning?

its noon!

i've been up for 5 hours already!

have fun at your show.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> morning?
> 
> its noon!
> 
> i've been up for 5 hours already!
> 
> have fun at your show.



I woke up 1 hour ago  but it is only 10 here


----------



## tonefreak

oh i forgot about them time zones.


----------



## mike mike

I way over did it at the gym


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi Mike

Screw the over priced Vader cab. Get a Avatar and load it with the speakers you want. Spend your money wisely.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Screw the over priced Vader cab. Get a Avatar and load it with the speakers you want. Spend your money wisely.



RICHARD!! Havent heard from you in a few day's!! How's it been?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> RICHARD!! Havent heard from you in a few day's!! How's it been?



Its been interesting.  How are you lil bro?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Its been interesting.  How are you lil bro?



To be honest, not good. I have my struff back for the four day weekend thoguh, and i have finished some more songs, and it looks like we found a drummer, but home has sucked.

and Vader cabs have speakers you can't get anywhere else, and they are rhino lined. thats tough stuff!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> To be honest, not good. I have my struff back for the four day weekend thoguh, and i have finished some more songs, and it looks like we found a drummer, but home has sucked.
> 
> and Vader cabs have speakers you can't get anywhere else, and they are rhino lined. thats tough stuff!



I thought the Vaders used the v30s?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I was wrong. They use speakers rated at 120 watts


----------



## mike mike

yeah. they are custom eminence legends. and they have a version that has two of those and two eminences that are similar to V30's in x pattern. i havent heard that version.


----------



## mike mike

Btw Richard, have you tried a vader? and what were your settings, Functions, and channel for the palm muted video? it sounded awesome!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Btw Richard, have you tried a vader? and what were your settings, Functions, and channel for the palm muted video? it sounded awesome!!



Never tried a Vader. I researched them and figured they were designed for the detuned player. Which Im not. As for setting, I was on channel 4. That much I know. When I fire it up again I will get more details/settings for ya.
Now that I have shipped the 6100LM off I am going to use the Hiwatt (greenbacks) with the Avatar. I think this is going to kill.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Never tried a Vader. I researched them and figured they were designed for the detuned player. Which Im not. As for setting, I was on channel 4. That much I know. When I fire it up again I will get more details/settings for ya.
> Now that I have shipped the 6100LM off I am going to use the Hiwatt (greenbacks) with the Avatar. I think this is going to kill.



Nice. The invader doesnt have half of the little buttons that the SE has, but it more than gets the job done for me. i am in tonal bliss. but i think an SE 6L6 is in my Far future


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Nice. The invader doesnt have half of the little buttons that the SE has, but it more than gets the job done for me. i am in tonal bliss. but i think an SE 6L6 is in my Far future



I wanted the Invader first. But after all the research the SE was the way to go. EL34 outsells 6l6 10 to 1


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I wanted the Invader first. But after all the research the SE was the way to go. EL34 outsells 6l6 10 to 1



Huh. not surprised. And funny, i came the exact backwards way as you. started with the SE EL34, and worked my way to wanting the invader. The reason i want the 6L6 version is because of the punch i hear it has from Matt Sotelo, and the Red lights lol. I know that is a stupid reason. But invader is my sound for sure


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Huh. not surprised. And funny, i came the exact backwards way as you. started with the SE EL34, and worked my way to wanting the invader. The reason i want the 6L6 version is because of the punch i hear it has from Matt Sotelo, and the Red lights lol. I know that is a stupid reason. But invader is my sound for sure



Dude, either way we got killer amp


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dude, either way we got killer amp



As do you!!  You have a killer collection of amps


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dude, either way we got killer amp





mike mike said:


> As do you!!  You have a killer collection of amps



Both you guys have fucking beautiful amps and guitars.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Both you guys have fucking beautiful amps and guitars.



And YOU have that handsome, dressed to kill super lead with that beautiful JEM


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Never tried a Vader. I researched them and figured they were designed for the detuned player. Which Im not. As for setting, I was on channel 4. That much I know. When I fire it up again I will get more details/settings for ya.
> Now that I have shipped the 6100LM off I am going to use the Hiwatt (greenbacks) with the Avatar. I think this is going to kill.



Thank God. I thought we had lost you after you bought the ENGL. I figured you would be downtuning a Baritone next....

 TWIN

Come back into the LIGHT LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> As do you!!  You have a killer collection of amps



Thank you. Im down to 3 amps now. I shipped the LM off to G today


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Both you guys have fucking beautiful amps and guitars.



Thank you bro! Now if I could only play as well as you


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Thank God. I thought we had lost you after you bought the ENGL. I figured you would be downtuning a Baritone next....
> 
> TWIN
> 
> Come back into the LIGHT LH.



No Baritone and no downtuning


Twin, is that you? Its, its so dark. I dont see the light


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> No Baritone and no downtuning
> 
> 
> Twin, is that you? Its, its so dark. I dont see the light



Follow the trail of Grass Seed I laid down for you....

Hey, What Amps did You Keep?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Follow the trail of Grass Seed I laid down for you....
> 
> Hey, What Amps did You Keep?
> 
> TWIN



The 6100, JVM410 and the Engl


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> The 6100, JVM410 and the Engl



Cool. You should have a Lot of versatility. DAISY-CHAIN THOSE FUCKERS!!!!!

Who bought the 2203?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Cool. You should have a Lot of versatility. DAISY-CHAIN THOSE FUCKERS!!!!!
> 
> Who bought the 2203?
> 
> TWIN



A forum member. I cant remember his name right now but he loves it. No need to daisy chain. I have the Voodoo Labs amp selector that allows me to run 4 amps at once. And I have run all 3 of these at once and its amazing


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> A forum member. I cant remember his name right now but he loves it. No need to daisy chain. I have the Voodoo Labs amp selector that allows me to run 4 amps at once. And I have run all 3 of these at once and its amazing



that's pretty sweet


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you. Im down to 3 amps now. I shipped the LM off to G today



G bought the LM........how cool is that.......hes going to love it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> G bought the LM........how cool is that.......hes going to love it.



I didnt want to sell it but I knew she needed more playing time. Im just glad I was able to keep it in the "family"


----------



## Codyjohns

I have the recording of the Rush tune we did in the studio.......it's still not mixed yet but will be finished soon .......the guys said not to post it till the final mix.


----------



## tonefreak

tell 'em to get their ass's in gear. i wanna here this piece of work.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> tell 'em to get their ass's in gear. i wanna here this piece of work.



I agree TF ..........I want the finished product .......as soon as I get it I will post it.


----------



## tonefreak

dude, i knew this before, but never really noticed, but Randy was a little dude. that V is HUGE on him! (the gif in your sig lol)


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah Randy was very skinny and not very tall.....I think he was 5'7 .


----------



## longfxukxnhair

YouTube - longfxukxnhair's Channel


----------



## tonefreak

well i'm 5'6 and 3/4s...

but im not REAL skinny.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> YouTube - longfxukxnhair's Channel



Subscribed!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thx rt


----------



## Steve0525

Cool LH, Now gimme some CRUNCH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Cool LH, Now gimme some CRUNCH



Dave is working on it.


----------



## Steve0525

I put my SLX on the classies here...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> I put my SLX on the classies here...



I wish you luck. The market sucks


----------



## Steve0525

I know


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> I put my SLX on the classies here...



What are you replacing it with ???


----------



## mike mike

Flesh consumed and the other's killed tonight. makes me want the vader more though


----------



## tonefreak

morning all.

happy easter!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning all.
> 
> happy easter!



Happy Easter TF.


----------



## mike mike

Well, Flesh Consumed Is no more. That was their last show. they were missing vocals and rhythm guitar, but they killed it anyway. great set, played really long and took every request. it was a great time, but it makes me sad to know that i will never see that again.


----------



## Jesstaa

Mortal...Fucking...Sin

My neck is absolutely fucked, and my hair turned into a fro from headbanging so much, but fuck it was awesome. Mortal Sin are one of my favourite bands, and it was awesome to see them at such a small gig. I was hair whipping distance from Matt Maurer most of the time.

Matt really needs to get less pointy rings, he took a chunk out of my knuckle when he grabbed my hand 

Ohhh man this Jack & Coke is going down fucking amazing.


----------



## mike mike

Me to jestaa. good morning everyone happy easter


----------



## TwinACStacks

You metal heads Really NEED to get a Life.

Or at least come up with some more cheerful Band Names. Like the Disemboweled Fluffy-Bunnies or something.....


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys!


----------



## MM54

Hey Tone


----------



## tonefreak

whats up matt?


----------



## MM54

Not a whole lot, just sitting here listening to my ear ring from shooting yesterday.

Not looking forward to school tomorrow


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Not a whole lot, just sitting here listening to my ear ring from shooting yesterday.
> 
> Not looking forward to school tomorrow



join the club. may 20th or whatever my last day is, can't come soon enough.


----------



## MM54

Nice. I graduate 3 June. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i'll be done with everything but Physics. i don't know how long it will take me to finish physics... i think i'll be done with physics by first or second week of june.


----------



## Steve0525

Graduate Hight School?


----------



## mike mike

Hey steve. yeah. It feels weird, knowing i will never see one of my favorite bands live ever again.


----------



## Steve0525

And that is???


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> And that is???



Flesh Consumed. It's all over.


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Graduate Hight School?




yeah. i'll be done with history next friday, english may 13th and physics... sometime. lol

as soon as i'm done with physics, that's it. done.

woohoo!
lol








morning all


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> mornin'



Morning SD. 




tonefreak said:


> yeah. i'll be done with history next friday, english may 13th and physics... sometime. lol
> 
> as soon as i'm done with physics, that's it. done.
> 
> woohoo!
> lol
> 
> morning all



Morning TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

I got one of the mix's of the recording of R30 Overture and the guitar doesn't sound good at all..........after he mixed my guitar it went for great sounding to shit.......it sounded great at first when I listened to it at the studio but after the guy mixed it he made it sound like I was playing through a 6 inch speaker........I hope he will fix it and put the sound of my guitar back the way it was when I first heard it.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Thats not good.
Is that like the final mix or rough mix? 

When it was 1st recorded, did you hear the guitar by itself or with all the instruments at the same time?


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Thats not good.
> Is that like the final mix or rough mix?
> 
> When it was 1st recorded, did you hear the guitar by itself or with all the instruments at the same time?



I hope it's not the final mix.........when we first recorded it I heard it with the mix and by it's self out of the mix.........it sounded great then......but after the guy played with it now it sounds like shit ......the guy at the studio should not have presented that mix of the guitar shitty like that because if he thinks that sounds good I will never go back.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Damn.. When you say he played with it, do you mean the EQ? or everything in general? (compression, pan, reverb)..

I'm just trying to think how you fuck up a 1959 that was sounding good! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Damn.. When you say he played with it, do you mean the EQ? or everything in general? (compression, pan, reverb)..
> 
> I'm just trying to think how you fuck up a 1959 that was sounding good! lol



Yeah EQ it ..........treble scratchy ...........it doesn't sound like he paned it all .......it sounds like I'm playing through a 6 inch speaker in mono.........it went from great sounding to shit sounding .........


----------



## mike mike

that sucksRT i hope he fixes it. mornin


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Well, lets hope its a rough mix, just to get a general idea of where the mix is headed.
Otherwise talk to the guy and see if he has other suggestions on how the guitar is going to sound.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that sucksRT i hope he fixes it. mornin



Morning Mike ..............if the guy at the studio doesn't know guitar tone and what sounds good and what sounds bad .....them I'm not going to teach him he should already know this stuff.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Its hard for everything to go perfect when recording, there will be obstacles, and some things that you'll think that could've been done better, but if you straight up hate how it sounds so far that sucks cuz you're paying.
If its going to stay like that (if thats the final mix), thebn yeah, don't go back there.

But I hope it can be fixed!


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Well, lets hope its a rough mix, just to get a general idea of where the mix is headed.
> Otherwise talk to the guy and see if he has other suggestions on how the guitar is going to sound.



I just don't want to teach him this stuff that you and I know already about guitar tone.....he should know this shit already.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

True, he SHOULD know. 
Yeah, thats not something you should be teaching him, you're paying HIM.


----------



## mike mike

RT, you should have had me mix you guitars 
morning smokey dopey


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> RT, you should have had me mix you guitars
> morning smokey dopey


 
mornin'!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> RT, you should have had me mix you guitars
> morning smokey dopey



I think you can do a 100% better job then the guy I'm going to now.......you know what a 1959 Superlead sounds like...........this guy has one clue.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I think you can do a 100% better job then the guy I'm going to now.......you know what a 1959 Superlead sounds like...........this guy has one clue.



that sucks. i guess that's why it's only $30 an hour?


----------



## tonefreak

dude! RT. that sucks.

you paid the guy right? 
remember customer is ALWAYS right... you gotta complain to the engineer.


----------



## Codyjohns

No he said that he would do one song for free..........so that's one good thing .


----------



## tonefreak

what did he do? EQ all the mids out of the guitar?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> what did he do? EQ all the mids out of the guitar?



It sounds like he EQ all the bass and mids out of it......it's so scratchy sounding.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

He could've overdone the low cut filter. 
Sometimes its just easier to cut out the fequencies that the guitar and bass share form the guitar track so it doesn't muddy up in that specific frequency range ni the whole mix.
If you sit down and take some time to mix the bass and guitar, it would be cool so you get a better sounding guitar, and not whats "easier" to mix


----------



## Codyjohns

Some guy just emailed me selling a VHT Deliverance One Twenty....for a modern sounding amp head ..........does it sound good??? 
Does it do modern metal very good??


----------



## mike mike

Yeah they sounds pretty cool. heres a clip that isn't metal but sounds great
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llSoo0N3IVM&feature=related]YouTube - VHT - Fryette Deliverance 60[/ame]

heres a metal one you need to turn up
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Bncxt0IA8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Bncxt0IA8[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

In about a couple of weeks I will have the money but I think I'm going to buy a '70 1987 first.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> In about a couple of weeks I will have the money but I think I'm going to buy a '70 1987 first.



I would take the 1987 over a deliverance any day


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I would take the 1987 over a deliverance any day



Yeah you're 100% right Mike.


----------



## mike mike

well, i have some recording to do. peace RT.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> well, i have some recording to do. peace RT.



Post the recording please when you're finished.


----------



## tonefreak

just got done jamming with part of the band. the other guitarist couldn't make it. my first time playing drums with this group. pretty sweet. looking forwards to this summer!


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Post the recording please when you're finished.



well, in demo form, guitars are finished for track one!! now to send it to my friend for drums!!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> just got done jamming with part of the band. the other guitarist couldn't make it. my first time playing drums with this group. pretty sweet. looking forwards to this summer!



You suck   I wish I could play the drums but I just can't do it right ....I stink at it.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys



Hey Matt......how's it going ??


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Hey Matt......how's it going ??



Pretty good! A guy dropped off a Fender Deluxe Reverb for a cab job, bias, and general look-over today. I need to order the caps, but it'll be nice to have some gas money when this is all done with


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Pretty good! A guy dropped off a Fender Deluxe Reverb for a cab job, bias, and general look-over today. I need to order the caps, but it'll be nice to have some gas money when this is all done with



Did you buy a truck recently ??


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> Did you buy a truck recently ??



Not quite a truck, but I couldn't pass up the deal I got on a dream car...

'71 Chevelle


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Not quite a truck, but I couldn't pass up the deal I got on a dream car...
> 
> '71 Chevelle



You bought a '71 Chevelle......that's awesome Bro 

I had a '72 Chevelle...... I wish I still had her.


----------



## mike mike

Good afternoon everyone. There has been a delay with the drums. I haven't heard frommy session drummer since late yesterday, and I don't believe he has started yet. I won't have my computer or guitars all week again likely, so we shall see what happens. I still have to mix the guitars and put have a bassist take care of the bass, but things are moving along


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Good afternoon everyone. There has been a delay with the drums. I haven't heard frommy session drummer since late yesterday, and I don't believe he has started yet. I won't have my computer or guitars all week again likely, so we shall see what happens. I still have to mix the guitars and put have a bassist take care of the bass, but things are moving along



I can't wait to hear that Engl roar.


----------



## MM54

Wow! I just put a '62 Blackburn Mullard in V1 and a Raytheon Blackplate in V2 of the CA10 and it about tore my head off 

Then for S&G I dropped in a NOS (Also from '62... odd) GE 6L6GC and was really liking that tone, too! I have a NOS RCA blackplate 6L6GC around here somewhere I'll have to try out some day, as well.

For now though, the lineup stands as Mullard -> Raytheon -> EH 6CA7 (Since I intended it for EL34/6CA7, I'll be doing the clips on them first, then some 6L6 clips.)


----------



## tonefreak

sweeeet


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Wow! I just put a '62 Blackburn Mullard in V1 and a Raytheon Blackplate in V2 of the CA10 and it about tore my head off
> 
> Then for S&G I dropped in a NOS (Also from '62... odd) GE 6L6GC and was really liking that tone, too! I have a NOS RCA blackplate 6L6GC around here somewhere I'll have to try out some day, as well.
> 
> For now though, the lineup stands as Mullard -> Raytheon -> EH 6CA7 (Since I intended it for EL34/6CA7, I'll be doing the clips on them first, then some 6L6 clips.)



I'm thinking of buying the EH 6CA7's...........clips would be great Matt.


----------



## MM54

They're great tubes. As soon as I can I'll do clips of the CA10. Probably be Thursday or so.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I can't wait to hear that Engl roar.



unfortunately, i had to cut this track low volume, so it is kinda compressed, but when we go for a full length, you are gonna hear it scream. that said, i still need to make that 6 string video!


----------



## Codyjohns

OK I got the guitar tone now ...............I think two of the mic's got shout off by accident ...but it's fixed now ............the final mix should be finished very soon.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> OK I got the guitar tone now ...............I think two of the mic's got shout off by accident ...but it's fixed now ............the final mix should be finished very soon.


 
nice...
thats a relief!


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> nice...
> thats a relief!



I was shitting my pants ...........I didn't know what happened.........it sounds great now.......we used three different mic's and I love the sound of all three on in the mix ...........captured the superlead beautifully.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

ooooooooo... we gotta hear that man...


----------



## Codyjohns

I got a very cool sounding '70 Alex Lifeson tone that I wanted for the recording.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I got a very cool sounding '70 Alex Lifeson tone that I wanted for the recording.



I love alex lifeson's tone! one of my favorites!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Cool thing you were able to get what you were lookin for


----------



## mike mike

I just was blown away by my engl this morning.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> I just was blown away by my engl this morning.


\


 This is a MARSHALL forum. Vee ur nut interested in das Furhers Amp


 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

I was also just blown away by the PRS and the 2500


----------



## Jesstaa

Well I'm definitely on my way to the funds for a JMP 2203. I've been putting tonnes of money aside, and I'm getting somewhere with the no smoking thing. Normally I smoke like 4 or 5 packs of cigarettes a week, managed to do a week on just 2. When I'd normally just have a smoke for the sake of having a smoke, I'd just think of a glorious 2203 fullstack, and the urge would just go away.

This is some fierce G.A.S, and I plan on seeing it though.

At this rate I should be able to keep my Dual Reverb, then I can find an awesome way to run the two in stereo.

I'ma have some wicked tone.


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> Well I'm definitely on my way to the funds for a JMP 2203. I've been putting tonnes of money aside, and I'm getting somewhere with the no smoking thing. Normally I smoke like 4 or 5 packs of cigarettes a week, managed to do a week on just 2. When I'd normally just have a smoke for the sake of having a smoke, I'd just think of a glorious 2203 fullstack, and the urge would just go away.
> 
> This is some fierce G.A.S, and I plan on seeing it though.
> 
> At this rate I should be able to keep my Dual Reverb, then I can find an awesome way to run the two in stereo.
> 
> I'ma have some wicked tone.


----------



## Steve0525

Good Luk Jeesta. I really believe that if there's something you want in life. If you REALLY want it, you can get it


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's the recording so far.....I think their might be a little more mixing then done.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Here's the recording so far.....I think their might be a little more mixing then done.


 
Listening to it...
The guitar sounds sweet


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Listening to it...
> The guitar sounds sweet



I think the guitar is a little to loud in the mix..........or the drum's could come up a bit in the mix.


----------



## tonefreak

sounds AWESOME!

honestly, i think the drums should be about to times as loud, and then the guitar should be turned up just a hair.

OR

turn down the bass a wee bit, and turn up the drums a wee bit.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

whats new matt?


----------



## MM54

Not a whole lot. I'm enjoying being able to sit down and relax for a change. I went to get gas in my car but the gas station around the corner was closed because their pumps lost power or something. I'll just go tomorrow


----------



## drriff

Good stuf Michael RT. I hope you guys go forward with your originals.
Glad to hear the guitar mix was fixed!


----------



## MM54

Oh, happy 300 pages guys


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Not a whole lot. I'm enjoying being able to sit down and relax for a change. I went to get gas in my car but the gas station around the corner was closed because their pumps lost power or something. I'll just go tomorrow



nice.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

fuckers


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fucking matt


----------



## drriff

Is Matt fucking again? (Did he fuck at least the first time yet?)


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike. nice looking meatloaf in your avatar


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi mike. nice looking meatloaf in your avatar



Thanks. How are you?


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, despite using these blackout metals, I've managed to get an amazing clean tone from my 900, it's just like the acoustic twang of my Jackson, except through the amp, with the slightest bit of drive on there.
So wish I could record it right now, sounds amazing


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Man, despite using these blackout metals, I've managed to get an amazing clean tone from my 900, it's just like the acoustic twang of my Jackson, except through the amp, with the slightest bit of drive on there.
> So wish I could record it right now, sounds amazing




sweeet


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Mornin'.
Some people (I can't remember which thread it was) were saying bass through the 900 DR sounded good. I tried it yesterday and it sounded pretty cool, I liked it. I had it in channel A with master volume dimed and gain say around 2 or 3 o clock, nice and dirty 

*Played it with a 1980 Gibson The Ripper


----------



## Codyjohns

I think this is the finished product .......hopefully.


----------



## mike mike

Morning all.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning all.



Morning Mike


----------



## mike mike

how are you RT? your recordings sound good


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how are you RT? your recordings sound good



Thanks Mike............I'm doing good............I was with my best friend and his band rehearsal last night at his house........so I'm a little tried today.


----------



## mike mike

that's good. glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike, Rt, smokey


----------



## MM54

hey everyone


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Good Mornevening Guys

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

jeez. another 20 minutes and it would be afternoon! lol


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Ok, good noon!


----------



## tonefreak

Lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi mike, Rt, smokey





MM54 said:


> hey everyone





SmokeyDopey said:


> mornin'!





TwinACStacks said:


> Good Mornevening Guys
> 
> TWIN



Hey Guys


----------



## tonefreak

sounds good!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Good stuf Michael RT. I hope you guys go forward with your originals.
> Glad to hear the guitar mix was fixed!



Thanks DR..........originals are coming.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> sounds good!



are you talking about the recording I posted???


----------



## Steve0525

Michael, how ya doin??? you and the others have me gassin hard for a 1959. I'll PM you tonight and fill you in. everytime I get excited about something, it falls apart, so i'm trying to stay quiet this time


----------



## Steve0525

Man nothin worse than openin' a fun size Starburst pack and gettin 2 yellows


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> are you talking about the recording I posted???




yup!


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Man nothin worse than openin' a fun size Starburst pack and gettin 2 yellows




i don't understand why 'fun size' packs are so small. it's more fun when there's LOTs of them rather then 2.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yup!



Thanks TF.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Michael, how ya doin??? you and the others have me gassin hard for a 1959. I'll PM you tonight and fill you in. everytime I get excited about something, it falls apart, so i'm trying to stay quiet this time



I'm doing great Bro. .......got a band practice tonight. ....Looking forward to hearing from you.......1959


----------



## longfxukxnhair

fuckity fuck fuck fuckity fuck fuck


----------



## tonefreak

sup LH?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> sup LH?



hi ya fucker


----------



## tonefreak

whats the good word today?


----------



## MM54

Hey fuckers (just staying with the trends )


----------



## tonefreak

hi matt


----------



## MM54

Hey Tone, what's up?


----------



## tonefreak

not much


----------



## MM54

Sounds about right 

I'm enjoying being able to relax a bit though


----------



## tonefreak

yeah i bet. we finally had a nice day here. mowed the front lawn, ran the ATV through some SERIOUS mud...

going to a movie with some buddies later on


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike


i was just practicing my 2 beat thrash drumming techniques. unfortuntly i'm only good for about 8 measures of it before i get tired.

and bored. lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi mike
> 
> 
> i was just practicing my 2 beat thrash drumming techniques. unfortuntly i'm only good for about 8 measures of it before i get tired.
> 
> and bored. lol



that's the thing about thrash. meh.


----------



## tonefreak

i like some thrash, old school metallica, Antrhax, the likes. i have to be in the right mood for it though. that's for sure.


----------



## mike mike

Fosho. I have had all my guitars and stuff in my room all week, and i haven't had the desire to pick them up one time this week.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i don't know man. i have had much drive to play guitar for the last several weeks.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i don't know man. i have had much drive to play guitar for the last several weeks.



that's weird. for me it's not just limited to guitar, it's more like everything. sleep seems like the only appealing thing all day every day.


----------



## NewReligion

Just picked up a 1993 JCM 900 4100 EL 34 and 1960A Cab with 75's. Different animal. I likey! It's a keeper.

More later.

David


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> that's weird. for me it's not just limited to guitar, it's more like everything. sleep seems like the only appealing thing all day every day.




well today it was REALLY nice out, so i didn't even fell like playing drums, but lately i've been really enjoying playing drums. just cause it's different i guess.


----------



## Codyjohns

NewReligion said:


> Just picked up a 1993 JCM 900 4100 EL 34 and 1960A Cab with 75's. Different animal. I likey! It's a keeper.
> 
> More later.
> 
> David



Congrats David ........I love the 4100's............they are keeper.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys.

Great stuff as always Mr. R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Guys.
> 
> Great stuff as always Mr. R/T.
> 
> TWIN



Thank You Twin........if it passed the Twin test we are golden......your opinion means a lot to me......I'm guessing you love the early Rush like I do.


----------



## mike mike

Morning RT and Twin. I wish I could have slept forever.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning RT and Twin. I wish I could have slept forever.



Morning Mike.  ..........what's new???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike and RT


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Morning Mike.  ..........what's new???



Not much. Things keep sliding further south. I don't know how things are anymore. How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi Mike and RT



Hey Richard.


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard.


----------



## krabby5

Hey peeps..

I have a JCM 900 2500 MKiii (non SL-X) and I'm playing in an ACDC tribute gig in a month. How do you all set your eq and gain for ACDC? Do you even use Gain sensitivity at all? I just want to hear what others use for ACDC type crunch..


----------



## mike mike

krabby5 said:


> Hey peeps..
> 
> I have a JCM 900 2500 MKiii (non SL-X) and I'm playing in an ACDC tribute gig in a month. How do you all set your eq and gain for ACDC? Do you even use Gain sensitivity at all? I just want to hear what others use for ACDC type crunch..



Preamp at 5-7, Mids at 6, bass 5, treble 6, presence 6, master 4, gain sensitivity 0. Should do well


----------



## Steve0525

^^^ yeah basically right down the middle


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> ^^^ yeah basically right down the middle



that's basically how I run the 4100 ..........right down the middle......sometimes I push the bass a little harder to 3 o'clock.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys


----------



## Codyjohns

krabby5 avatar is funny.


----------



## mike mike

Well I just spent a half hour playing a Diezel VH4 with a matching front loaded cabinet, and where I failed to hit it off with the head, the cabinet however was so tight sounding and awesome.


----------



## Codyjohns

I just emailed the guy about buying this beauty. 

Marshall 1975 Super Lead MKII JMP new price - London Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji London Canada.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi ya fuckers


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I just emailed the guy about buying this beauty.
> 
> Marshall 1975 Super Lead MKII JMP new price - London Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji London Canada.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi ya fuckers



hey Richard. just as expected, the VH4 can suck the Herbert or Invader's transformers!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> hey Richard. just as expected, the VH4 can suck the Herbert or Invader's transformers!





You can throw the SE into that group


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


>



I'm still waiting for the guy to email me back


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> You can throw the SE into that group



totally forgot, but i agree!!




GOOD LUCK RT!!


----------



## mike mike

Waiting on a reply from a guy in my area selling a vader. maybe he will want to trade. i hope he does


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Waiting on a reply from a guy in my area selling a vader. maybe he will want to trade. i hope he does



Good Luck Mike. 

I just talked to a guy with a '72 1959 that has been modded by Rick Onslow.....I think this maybe my next amp head.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Good Luck Mike.
> 
> I just talked to a guy with a '72 1959 that has been modded by Rick Onslow.....I think this maybe my next amp head.



WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN good luck!!


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

hey matt.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike, matt

i love old westerns.


new westerns are pretty good too.


----------



## mike mike

damn i am getting anxious about this vader


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> damn i am getting anxious about this vader



how much are they asking?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> how much are they asking?



600. i havent gotten a reply, but he is downsizing his rig, and i am trying to do a partial trade for my 6505+ 112 combo. doubt he'll go for it. but we shall see


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> 600. i havent gotten a reply, but he is downsizing his rig, and i am trying to do a partial trade for my 6505+ 112 combo. doubt he'll go for it. but we shall see



Good luck my friend


----------



## mike mike

thankyou Richard


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. this guy is not interested in trades, he's set on tome mesa doohickey. that means i have some gear to sell


----------



## TwinACStacks

I got Nothing.....

Oh, Good luck with the MARSHALL GEAR R/T!!!!

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I got Nothing.....
> 
> Oh, Good luck with the MARSHALL GEAR R/T!!!!
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin ............a '72 1959 would be sweet.......I'm hoping to have the money in a couple of weeks  if it's still for sale I'm buying it.


----------



## mike mike

I hope you get it. You need a hand wired NMV! Does this one have a master volume mod or is it NMV?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I hope you get it. You need a hand wired NMV! Does this one have a master volume mod or is it NMV?



'72 1959 that has been modded by Rick Onslow.....so I would say yes it has a master volume


----------



## mike mike

Cool. I hope you get it. If for some reason you don't, you should save for a plexi.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Cool. I hope you get it. If for some reason you don't, you should save for a plexi.



Plexi's are out of my range ...........4,000-5,000 for a '67-'68.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just for my own curiosity who is Rick Onslow?

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Just for my own curiosity who is Rick Onslow?
> 
> TWIN



Hes the fucker who walked on your freshly seeded lawn


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Just for my own curiosity who is Rick Onslow?
> 
> TWIN



Here is his web site. Rick Onslow :: Tube Amp Mods


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Plexi's are out of my range ...........4,000-5,000 for a '67-'68.



buy here in america. usually around 3000


----------



## mike mike

MOrning guys


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin!


----------



## mike mike

how are ya smokey? fellow 2500 owner.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> how are ya smokey? fellow 2500 owner.


 



Actually its a 4500! 
(I think I posted I had a 2500... made a mistake)


----------



## mike mike

SmokeyDopey said:


> Actually its a 4500!
> (I think I posted I had a 2500... made a mistake)



Haha. No problem.


----------



## tonefreak

morning mike and smokey


----------



## SmokeyDopey

tonefreak said:


> morning mike and smokey


 
good morning


----------



## Codyjohns

I like the all the avatars lately


----------



## mike mike

Haha. Yeah they all rock. I found mine last night when I was looking up cherry blossoms to draw, and that came up and it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Steve0525

Yo bro's


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Yo bro's



Hey Bro.


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt



Hey Bro.


----------



## mike mike

hey bro-s


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey bro-s



Hey Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT how ya doing?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hi RT how ya doing?



Hey Mike check out this amp head ...........it's a 67-68 plexi clone.........I want it.  New Plexi Build - Ogoki Amps


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hey Mike check out this amp head ...........it's a 67-68 plexi clone.........I want it.  New Plexi Build - Ogoki Amps



that's a nice one. i'd go for it


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> that's a nice one. i'd go for it



It's a prefect clone (point to point wiring)..........fuck I want it ..........I talked to the guy and he's going to wait till I get the money ...........hopefully in two weeks I will have it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It's a prefect clone (point to point wiring)..........fuck I want it ..........I talked to the guy and he's going to wait till I get the money ...........hopefully in two weeks I will have it.



how much if you don't mind me asking? and what brand of kit?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> how much if you don't mind me asking? and what brand of kit?



1,600 and don't know what kit he used.........I will try to get him down on the price.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> 1,600 and don't know what kit he used.........I will try to get him down on the price.



nice. yeah, go for 1300. that would be a good price for an assembled kit. those sound awesome. Andy is building one.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> nice. yeah, go for 1300. that would be a good price for an assembled kit. those sound awesome. Andy is building one.



Hows Andy doing on it .........almost finish.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Hows Andy doing on it .........almost finish.



he's having trouble with the transformer supplier. we shall see. i hope he can get them.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> he's having trouble with the transformer supplier. we shall see. i hope he can get them.



I've been hearing a lot of good things about Marstran OT's (67-68 Dagnall replacement)......which ones is he using???


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I've been hearing a lot of good things about Marstran OT's (67-68 Dagnall replacement)......which ones is he using???



Mastrans. 560 volt. but the guy can't prove they have shipped yet, and it is pissing him off. i don't blame him he has been waiting too long.


----------



## mike mike

Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Good mornin!

Well.... afternoon


----------



## mike mike

Hey smokey. How's your bud?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> Hey smokey. How's your bud?


 
Very smelly, thank you! 

I have it in jars curing right now, and its looking good so far (and does the job well).
I would give you some to try it out, but we are pretty far away! lol


----------



## tonefreak

hi guys


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hey tonefreak, whats goin' on


----------



## tonefreak

not much. just went down and updated my info at the temp agency in town.


----------



## Jesstaa

SmokeyDopey said:


> Very smelly, thank you!
> 
> I have it in jars curing right now, and its looking good so far (and does the job well).
> I would give you some to try it out, but we are pretty far away! lol



I love the smell of a good bud. The stuff I have at the moment is total skank weed so it smells dank and lame though. My mate brought this stuff round to my place recently which smelt amazing. But it was so strong, when I got to his ex girlfriends place and opened the door it was all I could smell, despite it being in their room.


----------



## Steve0525

Jesstaa said:


> I love the smell of a good bud. The stuff I have at the moment is total skank weed so it smells *dank and lame though.* My mate brought this stuff round to my place recently which smelt amazing. But it was so strong, when I got to his ex girlfriends place and opened the door it was all I could smell, despite it being in their room.



I don't understand. Where I'm from, Dank = Good


Anyways, whats up


----------



## Steve0525

Here:

Urban Dictionary: dank


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Here:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: dank



Idk what that link says but dank is weed. Hey steve check out your classified thread. Something really perty on there.


----------



## Jesstaa

Steve0525 said:


> I don't understand. Where I'm from, Dank = Good
> 
> 
> Anyways, whats up




For me, and whenever I talk to people, dank is always just.. Dank, like dingy and stale.


----------



## mike mike

MOrning guys. i was out past 10 at a local coffee shop studying with 5 friends for the AP US history exam. i didn't get t sleep until very late las night. ugh..


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'
Sorry to hear you got little sleep. 
When's the exam for?


----------



## mike mike

SmokeyDopey said:


> mornin'
> Sorry to hear you got little sleep.
> When's the exam for?



The exam is on Friday.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> The exam is on Friday.


 

Ooh, better be prepared!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> MOrning guys. i was out past 10 at a local coffee shop studying with 5 friends for the AP US history exam. i didn't get t sleep until very late las night. ugh..




i've always been glad i've just been an average student lol


----------



## mike mike

haha. if i was an average student my parent's would kill me


----------



## Jasper.

I like coffeeshops, but only the kind we have in Holland. 
Sadly the one in our town is closed at the moment.


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi steve


----------



## Jesstaa

Man, I so need to get W.A.S.Ps self titled on vinyl. It sounds like it's mixed for vinyl from the CD, just like Megadeths first album (Which is my favourite album, after listening to it on vinyl really baked)
I got the single for Fuck Like a Beast, but it's mixed differently.


----------



## tonefreak

wasp is such a great band


----------



## Codyjohns

What's up Marshall Brothers.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What's up Marshall Brothers.



Hey RT. just got home and had an hour long discussion with my mom which proves to me that rational thought does not work for her. i am waiting for her to leave at 6 so i can hang out with Becky.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

i just got done carrying 800 square feet of 3/4inch pine boards up from the basement and loading them on the trailer...


i think i don't need to exercise for 3 weeks! lol


----------



## mike mike

hi matt. 

nice tone. way to be a man


----------



## tonefreak

yah. i figure that was about 25 trips up and down, with packs of 6 to 8 boards, 8 and 10 foot boards...


and our house is designed horrible for getting anything in from the garage in down into the basement. or out of the basement into the garage...


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yah. i figure that was about 25 trips up and down, with packs of 6 to 8 boards, 8 and 10 foot boards...
> 
> 
> and our house is designed horrible for getting anything in from the garage in down into the basement. or out of the basement into the garage...



i feel ya


----------



## mike mike

Just went on a walk with and had becky over. Pretty good night. waiting for my parents to get home now


----------



## tonefreak

you went on a walk with your ibanez???


----------



## Steve0525

Hahahahaha


----------



## tonefreak

i knew he had the guitar bug bad,


but damn. this boy is SICK!

somebody call the Dr!


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Y1mFTNU2c]YouTube - kiss-calling dr.love[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> you went on a walk with your ibanez???





tonefreak said:


> i knew he had the guitar bug bad,
> 
> 
> but damn. this boy is SICK!
> 
> somebody call the Dr!



 i named the guitar after the girl


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> i named the guitar after the girl



 i see i see! lol



(i figured as much... i'm just ribbin ya here lol)


----------



## MM54

I was just flat-out confused.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I was just flat-out confused.




yes... if you ever ask where i live, i will probably answer 'the state of confusion'


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg]YouTube - Disturbed - Land of Confusion[/ame]

Edit: I'd never seen that video before...


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> YouTube - Disturbed - Land of Confusion


----------



## mike mike

yep. awesome girl


----------



## mike mike

gotta wake this thread up this morning


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike

2nd to last english class for my highschool career!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys

 TWIN


----------



## Crunchcity

tonefreak said:


> wasp is such a great band


 
Banging out "I wanna be somebody" every once in awhile is a very cathartic experience for me.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Morning.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fellow fuckers


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fellow fuckers



We are old fuckers LH........but Twin's the oldest fucker.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> We are old fuckers LH........but Twin's the oldest fucker.



And thats the knowledge that keeps me going.


----------



## Jasper.

Jesstaa said:


> Man, I so need to get W.A.S.Ps self titled on vinyl. It sounds like it's mixed for vinyl from the CD, just like Megadeths first album (Which is my favourite album, after listening to it on vinyl really baked)
> I got the single for Fuck Like a Beast, but it's mixed differently.



I want one too in the future.

The vinyl I really want right now is the Power Infusion Lp from Trance. 
I also would like a Rainbow - Long live rock n roll LP
And some more Judas Priest vinyls.


----------



## mike mike

heu guys


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> And thats the knowledge that keeps me going.



It's nice to be loved.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Played my marshall with a tube screamer cranked yesterday and today. sounds sooo good but it needs a noise gate


----------



## tonefreak

ISP Decimator for the win.


or if your on a budget, 

Boss NS-2. gets a lot of bad reviews, honestly, it's not that bad. i've been running one for 2 years now. put your tube screamer in the pedal's loop, and work with the controls a little bit. it actually fattens up the tone just a hair more even. i like it. some people don't.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ISP Decimator for the win.
> 
> 
> or if your on a budget,
> 
> Boss NS-2. gets a lot of bad reviews, honestly, it's not that bad. i've been running one for 2 years now. put your tube screamer in the pedal's loop, and work with the controls a little bit. it actually fattens up the tone just a hair more even. i like it. some people don't.



Decimator for sure. I wa gonna get the rack mount my new head has a built in noise gate that rocks so I didn't need it. 

I'm not feeling so good tonight.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

feel better Mike


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Decimator for sure. I wa gonna get the rack mount my new head has a built in noise gate that rocks so I didn't need it.
> 
> I'm not feeling so good tonight.




good call. 

hope you feel better


----------



## Jesstaa

Totally bought a Dio Killing The Dragon picture disc today, 2500 copies worldwide. 
Only put it on lay-by because I was too poor, but it's only $25, which is fucking awesome, considering most vinyls are $50 here. 

Oh well, waiting a couple more days wont kill me I guess, considering I don't even have a needle for my turntable.


----------



## tonefreak

at least you have a turntable. lol


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> at least you have a turntable. lol



There's no excuse not to have one.


----------



## tonefreak

i know. it just hasnt made it to the top of the list.


----------



## Crunchcity

tonefreak said:


> ISP Decimator for the win.
> 
> 
> or if your on a budget,
> 
> Boss NS-2. gets a lot of bad reviews, honestly, it's not that bad. i've been running one for 2 years now. put your tube screamer in the pedal's loop, and work with the controls a little bit. it actually fattens up the tone just a hair more even. i like it. some people don't.


 
The NS-2 definitely seems to attract alot more negative commentary than it deserves imo.

I did the same thing with my old NS-2 as you described, put the boost pedal in the NS-2's loop and it did the job. 

Not taking anything away from the decimator just saying...


----------



## michaelnorman

helloim new to the site trying to figure out how to post a question about my marshell mg 250 series dfx amp im having trouble figuring out so if any one can help that would be great or if any one mightcould answer my question that would be great to i just bought this amp used and the guy told me it needs a new spark plug and im racking my brain trying to figure out what he was talking about so if any one has any in sight on this i would be greatfull to here some feed back thank you


----------



## tonefreak

michaelnorman said:


> helloim new to the site trying to figure out how to post a question about my marshell mg 250 series dfx amp im having trouble figuring out so if any one can help that would be great or if any one mightcould answer my question that would be great to i just bought this amp used and the guy told me it needs a new spark plug and im racking my brain trying to figure out what he was talking about so if any one has any in sight on this i would be greatfull to here some feed back thank you




first of all, comma's and periods are your friend.

so are paragraphs.


second off, we here in the 900 thread know nothing about MG's. (or solid states in general)

3rd off, amps don't have spark plugs.


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some orignal music from last night's jam. ........let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## Steve0525

TF, Calm down. 

Mr. Norman, welcome to the forum, and congrats on the new amp!

When the power cord is plugged in, flip on the power, do you have ANY noise? does the red light come on?

I'm going to take a stab and say your amp need a new fuse, a very cheap and easy fix. Look on the back of the amp there should be a small thumbscrew that says power fuse with arrows telling you which way to turn it. There MAY be some print below the fuse that tells you which one to use, if not, google 'fuse for Marshall MG250' and take a trip to your local electronics/hardware store (RadioShack) and get a replacement. Pop it in just the way the old one was, and Shazam!

Hope this helps!


----------



## MM54

And don't overgap it


----------



## mike mike

cool stuff RT. very well done. great tone


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> feel better Mike



thanks Richard. maybe eventually.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> cool stuff RT. very well done. great tone



Thanks Mike


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> And don't overgap it




hahaha


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some Zeppelin and Deep Purple from last night.


----------



## mike mike

I'm forcing myself to play right now. giving the marshall a workout


----------



## mike mike

I think when i am in college, everything is gonna change for me. I'm gonna get a tattoo, grow the hair out just a little, maybe get really small gauges. I will finally be free. Maybe then i will be happy


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes. First thing I would change is the name of My ENGL.

Maybe to Herr Rommel or something.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes. First thing I would change is the name of My ENGL.
> 
> Maybe to Herr Rommel or something.....
> 
> TWIN



Morning Twin.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Fuckers

I have a HUUUUUUUUUGE surprise for you Twin


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Yes. First thing I would change is the name of My ENGL.
> 
> Maybe to Herr Rommel or something.....
> 
> TWIN



that would be bad ass


----------



## mike mike

Morning all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike


----------



## Codyjohns

Morning LH and Mike.


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard and RT!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH ......tell me what you think of this Rush tune we did in the studio.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH ......tell me what you think of this Rush tune we did in the studio.



Good job. Has that Rush feel


----------



## mike mike

do any of you guys have tattoos?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> do any of you guys have tattoos?



I have 10 tatts


----------



## Codyjohns

I have one .


----------



## mike mike

damn guys. thats a lot!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> damn guys. thats a lot!



Why do you ask?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Why do you ask?



just wondering. when i leave the house, i think i am going to get one. i used to not like tattoos, but the last few months to now, i want one and think they are awesome.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> just wondering. when i leave the house, i think i am going to get one. i used to not like tattoos, but the last few months to now, i want one and think they are awesome.



Take your time and find what you like. Most of my work is original art/ideas. Tatts are forever.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys, washed and waxed two cars today, my own and my mother's 

My arms are getting tired. It takes a long time to wax a '99 4Runner.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Hey guys, washed and waxed two cars today, my own and my mother's
> 
> My arms are getting tired. It takes a long time to wax a '99 4Runner.



I can understand waxing your car ...BUT a 4Runner.  well it is mothers day and all.


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> I can understand waxing your car ...BUT a 4Runner.  well it is mothers day and all.



For being 12 years old, that car is in practically mint condition. It really needed waxed anyways, mother's day was just a good excuse to do it without her asking me to be doing things she thinks are more important (since she wouldn't want to stop me from giving her her mother's day present )


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Hey guys, washed and waxed two cars today, my own and my mother's
> 
> My arms are getting tired. It takes a long time to wax a '99 4Runner.



sounds like you did a lot of waxing off


----------



## mike mike

nice job matt.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> sounds like you did a lot of waxing off



Yeah man, it was intense, I waxed off almost all day.





mike mike said:


> nice job matt.


----------



## mike mike

today, sucks..


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Yeah man, it was intense, I waxed off almost all day.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

new vid up for the Engl

Twin, nice lawn


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> new vid up for the Engl
> 
> Twin, nice lawn



I seen the video .......fucking loved it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I seen the video .......fucking loved it.



thx

All the credit belongs to DB


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> new vid up for the Engl
> 
> Twin, nice lawn



sounds awesome!! what channel?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> sounds awesome!! what channel?



4


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> 4



well done. Channel 3 is my favorite


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> well done. Channel 3 is my favorite



thank you for the kind words


----------



## Gtarzan81

Michael RT said:


> I seen the video .......fucking loved it.



Linkage?


----------



## Codyjohns

Gtarzan81 said:


> Linkage?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfAInFZqaEw]YouTube - ENGL SE 670[/ame]


----------



## Gtarzan81

Michael RT said:


> YouTube - ENGL SE 670



Posted it in the other thread too. That amp sounds gnarly and pissed off.


----------



## Steve0525

Whoops sorry guys thought I was in the Marshall forum...


----------



## Codyjohns

Gtarzan81 said:


> Posted it in the other thread too. That amp sounds gnarly and pissed off.



It's the only modern amp head I like........out of all of them the Engl sounds the best.


----------



## mike mike

Steve0525 said:


> Whoops sorry guys thought I was in the Marshall forum...



I used my marshall three times this weekend after not using it for a while


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Steve0525 said:


> Whoops sorry guys thought I was in the Marshall forum...



dont be afraid to expand your taste


----------



## mike mike

I hope I don't wake up tomorrow


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> YouTube - ENGL SE 670



Lol, too bad i can't press like twice


----------



## mike mike

Old video of the Mkiii and my danelectro-my first guitar the week after i refurbished it. skip to 24. check out that tone
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQgW9FnAuaQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]YouTube - Danelectro U2 test[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Old video of the Mkiii and my danelectro-my first guitar the week after i refurbished it. skip to 24. check out that tone
> YouTube - Danelectro U2 test



Very nice Mike........it's got that Marshall '70 tone I love.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very nice Mike........it's got that Marshall '70 tone I love.



thanks. i took that ages ago. cool guitar with that amp for sure


----------



## mike mike

For the past month and a half i have had a very fast very hard heart rate, and this week, chest pains, but tonight they are really bad. idk what to do.


----------



## MM54

Not good man, you really should see a doctor about it. Normally I'm not one to suggest going to get medical help, but if you have pain in your chest, that's bad.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Not good man, you really should see a doctor about it. Normally I'm not one to suggest going to get medical help, but if you have pain in your chest, that's bad.



When? how bad could this potentially be if it's been this long with the other symptoms?


----------



## MM54

I don't know but if your pulse is messed up and your chest hurts, it's never a good thing. I'm not a doctor.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I don't know but if your pulse is messed up and your chest hurts, it's never a good thing. I'm not a doctor.



alright. I am considering not telling anyone i immediately know and just let whatever happens happen.


----------



## MM54

Not good, man.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Not good, man.



I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## MM54

We do


----------



## mike mike

who. resting heart rate of 145bpm while doing nothing! i am a winner!


----------



## MM54

I have a high pulse, but it's not that high. I'm serious man, if you don't do anything about it now, odds are later in life you'll really regret it :/


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I have a high pulse, but it's not that high. I'm serious man, if you don't do anything about it now, odds are later in life you'll really regret it :/



What could happen?


----------



## Jesstaa

Just bought the coolest fucking backpatch ever, never seen one like it before, or even the design before, and it's licensed, so my guess is it's pretty rare.








I've got a Ride The Lightning backpatch at the moment, but I'm not a very big Metallica fan, and I'm sick of trendy dickfags who think listening to Metallica makes them super metal coming up to me and trying to talk to me about Parkgay Drive or Bring Me The Failband. 
Only reason I got the RTL one is because my mate went to Wacken last year and brought it back for me.


----------



## Jesstaa

Well, I've now got $90 in notes in my 800 full stack savings, and another $30 or so in change. 
(Having lots of notes is better than lots of coins, cause I always just take the coins out, but I can't get notes out of the tin)

So $120 down, $3380 to go (I'm estimating the price of the head as $2000, and each cab at $750)


----------



## mike mike

Well, I'm stil alive. In pain, but still here


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> YouTube - ENGL SE 670




MORE IMPORTANTLY, Did you check out the Lawn????


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

DB shoulda really stuck a big dog turd right in the middle of the lawn.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> DB shoulda really stuck a big dog turd right in the middle of the lawn.


----------



## DBi5

tonefreak said:


> DB shoulda really stuck a big dog turd right in the middle of the lawn.



LH came up with that idea when we were in the planning stages of the video!

...and I quote:*"I thought it would be great if at the end a dog ran onto the lawn and dropped a load."*

I thought it was brilliant...

...I spent *FOUR F**KING HOURS* looking at videos/images of Canines "doing their business" and other shots of just "The Aftermath" and could'nt find anything that I thought was going to work.

You would not believe the amount of crap there is on the 'net.

...and it's all a load of s**t.


----------



## tonefreak

DBI5 said:


> LH came up with that idea when we were in the planning stages of the video!
> 
> ...and I quote:*"I thought it would be great if at the end a dog ran onto the lawn and dropped a load."*
> 
> I thought it was brilliant...
> 
> ...I spent *FOUR F**KING HOURS* looking at videos/images of Canines "doing their business" and other shots of just "The Aftermath" and could'nt find anything that I thought was going to work.
> 
> You would not believe the amount of crap there is on the 'net.
> 
> ...and it's all a load of s**t.


----------



## MM54




----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> DB shoulda really stuck a big dog turd right in the middle of the lawn.



Now does this SWEETHEART of a Guy look like he would make a fuss over a little Dog-Turd?







I think not.


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Now does this SWEETHEART of a Guy look like he would make a fuss over a little Dog-Turd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> TWIN



no, methinks the dog wouldn't live to get out of your lawn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5zwcsVsVz0]YouTube - shotgun sound effect[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I reluctantly am at the doctor's at the request of a friend for me to go.


----------



## MM54




----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I reluctantly am at the doctor's at the request of a friend for me to go.




good call

as much as i HATE doctors.


----------



## mike mike

I went to the doctor for chest pains and high heart rate, and the doctor sent us off to John muir for blood work and an chest X-ray, and my mom is no screaming at me because it's my fault and I am wasting her time for my made up concerns. She then turned the car around and now I am home.


----------



## tonefreak

your mom needs a kick in the nuts.



except that probably wouldn't have any effect for multiple reasons.


----------



## Jesstaa

People need to learn how to fucking respect other peoples gear.
Took my Marshall and my bass (Along with my Jackson, as usual) to TAFE today, cause we were performing at a school, and all day people were leaving my bass everywhere, like leaning precariously on amps and shit, even after I told them to put it back in the case. 

Then I went out for a smoke with my mate, and when I returned my amp had been taken out of the room to be loaded into the trailer, even though I told them I'd load my own gear up, and that me head wasn't to go in the trailer.
Then when I went out there, I found the cab in the trailer, with marks all over the tolex from them pushing shit along the side of it, and my amp head was on a trolly thing, hanging half off, and the vent wasn't covered despite it raining on and off every few minutes.


Ugh, if thats too hard to follow, get over it, I'm all fucked up and sick.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> People need to learn how to fucking respect other peoples gear.
> Took my Marshall and my bass (Along with my Jackson, as usual) to TAFE today, cause we were performing at a school, and all day people were leaving my bass everywhere, like leaning precariously on amps and shit, even after I told them to put it back in the case.
> 
> Then I went out for a smoke with my mate, and when I returned my amp had been taken out of the room to be loaded into the trailer, even though I told them I'd load my own gear up, and that me head wasn't to go in the trailer.
> Then when I went out there, I found the cab in the trailer, with marks all over the tolex from them pushing shit along the side of it, and my amp head was on a trolly thing, hanging half off, and the vent wasn't covered despite it raining on and off every few minutes.
> 
> 
> Ugh, if thats too hard to follow, get over it, I'm all fucked up and sick.




i know how you feel dude. some people just don't get it.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> i know how you feel dude. some people just don't get it.



I think it's because they all own Ashton guitars and MG combos, they don't understand that gear can be expensive, and precious.


At least one of my friends is reasonable, he listens to me bitch enough to know I don't want my gear fucked up, so he gave me his leather jacket to put over my amp when I was walking through the rain.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> I think it's because they all own Ashton guitars and MG combos, they don't understand that gear can be expensive, and precious.
> 
> 
> At least one of my friends is reasonable, he listens to me bitch enough to know I don't want my gear fucked up, so he gave me his leather jacket to put over my amp when I was walking through the rain.




or they've never had to pay for their own gear.

i know several kids (middle school) who have shitty amps and nice guitars, (relativly speaking, the ones got a $500 range Ibanez, the other's got an epiphone dot and a tweed peavey amp which is actually pretty nice, anothers got a MIM strat, anothers got a Epi standard lp), the only one of them that respects his gear (or knows anything about it) is the one with Dot and the peavey, because he had to buy his Dot. the others, their parents bought all their stuff for them, and they have no respect for it, and they know nothing about it. the one with the Ibanez can't keep it in tune because he knows absolutly nothing about floating trems... I've had to re-set his trem several times, because 'it just won't stay in tune' (to which i think: because your an idiot with it.)


----------



## Jesstaa

Most of the people in this TAFE course know their stuff (Well enough) but they're just dicks about it. It's people from like 16 - 40's, with varied experience.

But it's amazing how few of them know about tube amps, and when the teacher was talking about proper gear use, and telling us that we shouldn't use instrument cables as speaker leads, he only talked about P.A systems and solid state guitar amps, didn't say anything about how if you use one as a speaker lead on a tube amp, you'll fuck it up.
Didn't mention anything about impedence if I remember correctly, or how to turn tube amps on properly, even though the course has 2 tube amps.

And one dude today (Whos in his 40s) was using my amp, and when I flicked on the power switch, he started playing, then getting really confused about why there was no volume, and went to flick the power switch off first when he was finished.
At least with that I got to learn how a fender strat sounds through my amp. And I gotta say, it sounds fucking good, had it on channel B with the gain full up, and it was nice and fat and warm, not fizzy at all (Which it usually is with the gain full up, at least with guitars I've played through it)


----------



## Roadburn

Jesstaa said:


> People need to learn how to fucking respect other peoples gear.
> Took my Marshall and my bass (Along with my Jackson, as usual) to TAFE today, cause we were performing at a school, and all day people were leaving my bass everywhere, like leaning precariously on amps and shit, even after I told them to put it back in the case.
> 
> Then I went out for a smoke with my mate, and when I returned my amp had been taken out of the room to be loaded into the trailer, even though I told them I'd load my own gear up, and that me head wasn't to go in the trailer.
> Then when I went out there, I found the cab in the trailer, with marks all over the tolex from them pushing shit along the side of it, and my amp head was on a trolly thing, hanging half off, and the vent wasn't covered despite it raining on and off every few minutes.
> 
> 
> Ugh, if thats too hard to follow, get over it, I'm all fucked up and sick.




No asses kicked I suppose??? 
I know I would, and present the bill for a tolex job.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. it's another day.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> Most of the people in this TAFE course know their stuff (Well enough) but they're just dicks about it. It's people from like 16 - 40's, with varied experience.
> 
> But it's amazing how few of them know about tube amps, and when the teacher was talking about proper gear use, and telling us that we shouldn't use instrument cables as speaker leads, he only talked about P.A systems and solid state guitar amps, didn't say anything about how if you use one as a speaker lead on a tube amp, you'll fuck it up.
> Didn't mention anything about impedence if I remember correctly, or how to turn tube amps on properly, even though the course has 2 tube amps.
> 
> And one dude today (Whos in his 40s) was using my amp, and when I flicked on the power switch, he started playing, then getting really confused about why there was no volume, and went to flick the power switch off first when he was finished.
> At least with that I got to learn how a fender strat sounds through my amp. And I gotta say, it sounds fucking good, had it on channel B with the gain full up, and it was nice and fat and warm, not fizzy at all (Which it usually is with the gain full up, at least with guitars I've played through it)




yah, i've been loving my strat through my DSL lately. Im thinking i need to pick up a squire strat one of these days. I bought a dimarzio super distortion for my strat, and sounds good, but i had some issues, so i sent it back, and dimarzio fixed it, and i should get it back soon, but i've been really liking the single coils in my strat.

so i might have to find a nice playing squire and put the dimarzio in it.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike.


----------



## mike mike

Hey. I hate waking up every day. Not even for the tiredness.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hey guys.
I've been reading the last few posts.. Damn! Some bad days.


----------



## tonefreak

well i don't care how you look at it or what your reasons, but waking up sucks in general.


----------



## Jesstaa

Roadburn said:


> No asses kicked I suppose???
> I know I would, and present the bill for a tolex job.



I couldn't be bothered kicking asses.
And as far as I can tell, there's no damage to the head, so I'll let it slide.


----------



## Steve0525

Whats up dudes


----------



## Jesstaa

Steve0525 said:


> Whats up dudes



Not much man, woke up feeling like absolute crap again.
So far this term (Which started 3 weeks ago) I've been to 3 days of school (Not including TAFE) because I've been sick/busy.
I'm falling so far behind.

Not that I was doing great before this lack of going to school.
School just isn't my thing.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> School just isn't my thing.




welcome to my world.


i have way more important stuff to do.

like play rock n roll.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> welcome to my world.
> 
> 
> i have way more important stuff to do.
> 
> like play rock n roll.



My plan has always been go through with school until I just can't handle it anymore, then I'm gonna get a job working in a guitar store/record store/somewhere that isn't lame and put my effort into music.
People always tell me that it's a stupid plan, because the chances of becoming big are one in a million. But who gives a shit, if 20 years from now I'm just some washed up old thrasher, at least I've tried.
And if I do catch a break, and it ends up working out for me, then shit will rule.

Better than sitting in some office 9 - 5, still not able to afford anything I want.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> My plan has always been go through with school until I just can't handle it anymore, then I'm gonna get a job working in a guitar store/record store/somewhere that isn't lame and put my effort into music.
> People always tell me that it's a stupid plan, because the chances of becoming big are one in a million. But who gives a shit, if 20 years from now I'm just some washed up old thrasher, at least I've tried.
> And if I do catch a break, and it ends up working out for me, then shit will rule.
> 
> Better than sitting in some office 9 - 5, still not able to afford anything I want.




how bout you move to the states and we'll start a thrash metal band.

i graduate from high school in a couple of weeks, then it's get a job and make money. if in 2 years i wanna go to college, i will. if not, not time wasted. start a band. if i make it big, cool. if not, oh well.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> how bout you move to the states and we'll start a thrash metal band.
> 
> i graduate from high school in a couple of weeks, then it's get a job and make money. if in 2 years i wanna go to college, i will. if not, not time wasted. start a band. if i make it big, cool. if not, oh well.



I've got a thrash band starting over here, at the moment it's just me and one of my good friends, but I feel something brewing, musically we just connect.


----------



## tonefreak

Jesstaa said:


> I've got a thrash band starting over here, at the moment it's just me and one of my good friends, but I feel something brewing, musically we just connect.



nice. i can't find anybody over here right now. my one buddy who plays guitar and's into thrash is leaving for college in a couple months, i can't find any good drummers or bass players.

don't even get me started on singers.


----------



## Jesstaa

tonefreak said:


> nice. i can't find anybody over here right now. my one buddy who plays guitar and's into thrash is leaving for college in a couple months, i can't find any good drummers or bass players.
> 
> don't even get me started on singers.



My mate plays bass and sings, and if he doesn't wanna sing for thrash (We were originally gonna be black metal, dunno if he's changed his mind about singing now we're thrash) I can sing.

And he knows pretty much all of the small metal community we have here (Mainly older dudes) so we can get guitarists easy, and if we need a drummer, I got a friend who lives a few hours away, but he really wants to work with me on some stuff, and he said he'd find a way to get here with his kit. 
And his brother in law has a home studio.

So we could make it work if we put some real time into it


----------



## Steve0525

TWIN, come on in and brighten this place up a little


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## longfxukxnhair

fuckers


----------



## MM54

Hey Richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi matt


----------



## MM54

What's new?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> What's new?



not much. how is the car?


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> not much. how is the car?



Fantastic 
Cleaned out the inside yesterday, everything looks good. The couple spots that need body work haven't gotten any worse, so I'm happy with it. Prom is Friday evening, and I'm driving myself and some friends, so I think Friday morning I'm going to wash and wax it again


----------



## tonefreak

prom bomb


put a smoker kit on the exhaust. lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> prom bomb
> 
> 
> put a smoker kit on the exhaust. lol



Last time it sat in the rain all day and I started it up, it smoked (or steamed) like a fog machine. Maybe it'll be raining Friday


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

you should see my ATV in water. specially after running it hard for an hour

steam like you wouldn't beleive! lol


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a cool tune.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g&feature=related]YouTube - Foreplay/Long Time - Boston[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

boston for the win!


neither of the local rock stations had played boston for a LONG time, but then last night, about 1:30 WAPL, the more, old school rock station, played Peace of Mind.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> boston for the win!
> 
> 
> neither of the local rock stations had played boston for a LONG time, but then last night, about 1:30 WAPL, the more, old school rock station, played Peace of Mind.



I remember the local rock station (97ROCK) in Buffalo playing this song on the radio all day long......I think it was 1978 when I first heard it on the radio. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA]YouTube - kansas, Carry On Wayward Son[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I remember the local rock station (97ROCK) in Buffalo playing this song on the all day long......I think it was 1978 when I first heard it on the radio.
> 
> YouTube - kansas, Carry On Wayward Son




yah, all 4 of the radio stations i listen to (2 country, 2 rock n roll) were cranking out good music last night! i stayed up till 2 listening. Rock Line was on WAPL last night until midnight, and Bob Coburn had Def Leppard on. that was pretty cool


----------



## tonefreak

im trying to think of anyone who has the stage energy that Pete Townshend did in his younger days...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo]YouTube - Baba O'Riley[/ame]


you don't wanna know how many cuts i have on my right thumb from attempting windmills. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> im trying to think of anyone who has the stage energy that Pete Townshend did in his younger days...
> 
> YouTube - Baba O'Riley
> 
> 
> you don't wanna know how many cuts i have on my right thumb from attempting windmills. lol




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSFGAMyiZ-k]YouTube - the who - sparks live at woodstock.mpg[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hi RT. check your inbox!


----------



## Codyjohns

Hey Mike. :cool2:


----------



## krabby5

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share my experience with my JCM 900 MKiii last night. (50 watt) It was the first time I was able to use it in a loud practice setting. HOLY SHIT this thing rocks! I am playing in an ACDC tribute gig and yesterday was our first practice. I turned the master to 5 and had the gain on 5-6. Bass..6..Mids..8..Treble..4

WOW..this thing rips and roars with a growl that made me smile immediately. THIS is why people buy Marshalls...It didn't sound anywhere near this good alone in my small basement room...but live in a band setting..best amp I ever played.

Thanks for stating how great this amp was when I was contemplating buying it a couple months ago!


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm just happy that I finally figured out that your Avatar is a Computer Mouse Krabby. Morning Guys. Got a Youngster coming over this afternoon with an AC30. Might be doing some trading. After all, I AM TWINACSTACKS afterall.

An AC30 through a 1960 has GOT to be awesome.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm just happy that I finally figured out that your Avatar is a Computer Mouse Krabby. Morning Guys. Got a Youngster coming over this afternoon with an AC30. Might be doing some trading. After all, I AM TWINACSTACKS afterall.
> 
> An AC30 through a 1960 has GOT to be awesome.
> 
> TWIN



Would you trade the 2204??

You should get a '70 Superlead.......really the only thing left standing when the smoke clears is the 1959.


----------



## MM54

This is pretty much the weather forecast around here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY3W4Lwr-I4]YouTube - Steve Reich: It's Gonna Rain (Part I)[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Would you trade the 2204??
> 
> You should get a '70 Superlead.......really the only thing left standing when the smoke clears is the 1959.



Very possible R/T an AC30 fits my style better even as awesome as the 2204 is.
I simply don't need that type of Volume.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Very possible R/T an AC30 fits my style better even as awesome as the 2204 is.
> I simply don't need that type of Volume.
> 
> TWIN



The AC30 is a great amp............with four EL84s in the power stage operating in Class A, plus a GZ34 rectifier valve.........I have played through one and have nothing but great thing to say.........what year is it??


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't Know it's a CC though. Which I absolutely Love. Had Four of those suckers. Best RI of the AC30 IMHO.

Just can't wait to run it through the 1960 4X12.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

ahh, after a year, i can see my carpet without that giant black box on it!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi guys. just passing thru


----------



## mike mike

Hi Richard


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi Mike


----------



## tonefreak

you sell your cab mike?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> you sell your cab mike?



Nope. I sold my peavey 6505 combo. Poor Jeffe can't buy my cab anymore.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm just like a Pig wallowing in the mud.

There is NOTHING on this planet that sounds like a Cranked AC30. Especially through a 4x12 1960 cab.

This IS my tone. Always was. I LOVE Marshalls to Death, but this is *IT*.

PLUS I can still hear!!!

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm just like a Pig wallowing in the mud.
> 
> There is NOTHING on this planet that sounds like a Cranked AC30. Especially through a 4x12 1960 cab.
> 
> This IS my tone. Always was. I LOVE Marshalls to Death, but this is *IT*.
> 
> PLUS I can still hear!!!
> 
> TWIN



congrats!! isn't it amazing when you find your sound?


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> congrats!! isn't it amazing when you find your sound?



I think it's the EL84's. They just SING when you dime the Amp.

Thanx Mike.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> I think it's the EL84's. They just SING when you dime the Amp.
> 
> Thanx Mike.
> 
> TWIN



no problem! that amp is killer. i am a huge fan of the AC30. My english teacher and guitar mentor instilled that love in me.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I think it's the EL84's. They just SING when you dime the Amp.
> 
> Thanx Mike.
> 
> TWIN



Congrat Bro. 

I'm torn between two amp heads right now 

here they are.......what do you guys think. 

New Plexi Build - Ogoki Amps

Marshall 1975 Super Lead MKII JMP new price - London Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji London Canada.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That Ogoki looks AWESOME. He is using era Correct Mustard signal caps, and other vintage components too.

VERY NICE.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Congrat Bro.
> 
> I'm torn between two amp heads right now
> 
> here they are.......what do you guys think.
> 
> New Plexi Build - Ogoki Amps
> 
> Marshall 1975 Super Lead MKII JMP new price - London Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji London Canada.



that's a tough one. play em both i say.


----------



## JayCM800

...and when the dust finally settled there was no 2204 in sight...


----------



## TwinACStacks

JayCM800 said:


> ...and when the dust finally settled there was no 2204 in sight...



It can always be replaced. The Kid got a Great head, and he will put it to better use than I, he plays in a Metal Band.

Time to Mod an AC30......

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

I don't care what amp you play, it has to make you happy, and if it's not a marshall, so be it


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> That Ogoki looks AWESOME. He is using era Correct Mustard signal caps, and other vintage components too.
> 
> VERY NICE.
> 
> TWIN





mike mike said:


> that's a tough one. play em both i say.



I love the Ogoki but I think it's going to be the '75 because it will hold it's value ..........I'm going for it .


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I love the Ogoki but I think it's going to be the '75 because it will hold it's value ..........I'm going for it .



good luck! if you can find a 73 or earlier, snatch it up!


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## mike mike

Hey Matt. I'm headed off to andy's(Ydna) house.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Tell Edna I said Hi.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys






 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



something's wrong with that picture and i don't know what.



OH YEAH!


THERE'S NO MARSHALL HEADS IN IT!



i think you need a class 5.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



Very nice 

What year is the Vox???


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Very nice
> 
> What year is the Vox???



 Don't know. My last one was a 2005 and I see this one has some different factory modifications to the speaker wiring and reverb leads, and a heat shield near the preamp tubes. So I know it's at LEAST a 2006, and I think they stopped making the CC in 2009. So I can narrow it down to a Three-year span.

BTW, this amp was owned by a smoker or has been in a lot of clubs where smokers were. How do You get rid of the smell? I'm thinking Fabreze maybe?

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning All.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Don't know. My last one was a 2005 and I see this one has some different factory modifications to the speaker wiring and reverb leads, and a heat shield near the preamp tubes. So I know it's at LEAST a 2006, and I think they stopped making the CC in 2009. So I can narrow it down to a Three-year span.
> 
> BTW, this amp was owned by a smoker or has been in a lot of clubs where smokers were. How do You get rid of the smell? I'm thinking Fabreze maybe?
> 
> TWIN



I would Fabreze the speaker cloth and wipe the tolex with mr. clean.....should do it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'll test a piece of Vox cloth that I have first. In the pic It looks like there is a couple of black marks on the Grillcloth. There isn't--it's pristine. It's the camera Flash making it look like that. Vox grillcloth is VERY touchy.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I'll test a piece of Vox cloth that I have first. In the pic It looks like there is a couple of black marks on the Grillcloth. There isn't--it's pristine. It's the camera Flash making it look like that. Vox grillcloth is VERY touchy.
> 
> TWIN



I would just do a fine mist of fabreze so not to damage the grillcloth or stain it.


----------



## mike mike

My reason for desiring for a new cabinet has now shifted from mainly sound reasons (though that is still a main reason) to safety. My head and rack on my angled cab is just sketchy. it wobbles and is not stable, not to mention being to wide for the cabinet.


----------



## MM54

Good luck! If I had the cash I'd be after another cab, three heads on a cab, even though it is a B-cab, is a little wobbly


----------



## mike mike

thanks. yeah i wouldn't do that. i keep my second head on the ground and just use a long speaker cable to connect it to the cab


----------



## MM54

Two heads stacked was fine, but the addition of the third, and not only is it starting to look funny, but I think it may be becoming top-heavy 

I don't really have anywhere to put another cab anyways


----------



## mike mike

i wish you did


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Hello chaps, first post in this thread and it to say ive just picked up a mint JCM900 2101 for £300 of fleabay, and im stoked.

Currently have a DSL 100 and a couple of cabs, but wanted a meaty combo rather than head and cab set up to keep things easy. Just got a DSL 201 to fit this bill from my brother in law, but GAS got me again and I couldnt resist the 2101 when i saw it come up, after reading lots of positive things about these rare beasts I decided to push the button and see what all the fuss is about.

link to auction

cant make the bloody link work

number is

160588596073


'


----------



## Roadburn

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Hello chaps, first post in this thread and it to say ive just picked up a mint JCM900 2101 for £300 of fleabay, and im stoked.
> 
> Currently have a DSL 100 and a couple of cabs, but wanted a meaty combo rather than head and cab set up to keep things easy. Just got a DSL 201 to fit this bill from my brother in law, but GAS got me again and I couldnt resist the 2101 when i saw it come up, after reading lots of positive things about these rare beasts I decided to push the button and see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> link to auction
> 
> cant make the bloody link work
> 
> number is
> 
> 160588596073
> 
> 
> '




No fuss, just tone!

Gratulations!


----------



## Jesstaa

Woah, I just found some old recording I made back when I first got my Jackson (When it still had the crappy floyd/stock neck) and man, the tone of it in some bits is amazing, I don't know how I got it, the recording makes it sound a little extra bright in some bits, but the amount of crunch is awesome, no clue how I got this tone.

Dominant Tone

Right click and download it, cause playing it through the online thing sounds like ass.


----------



## tonefreak

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Hello chaps, first post in this thread and it to say ive just picked up a mint JCM900 2101 for £300 of fleabay, and im stoked.
> 
> Currently have a DSL 100 and a couple of cabs, but wanted a meaty combo rather than head and cab set up to keep things easy. Just got a DSL 201 to fit this bill from my brother in law, but GAS got me again and I couldnt resist the 2101 when i saw it come up, after reading lots of positive things about these rare beasts I decided to push the button and see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> link to auction
> 
> cant make the bloody link work
> 
> number is
> 
> 160588596073
> 
> 
> '




sweeeet!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Feel like shit today.


----------



## Codyjohns

NAD 

I just bought a 1976 2203.......I will pick it up this week. 

1976 Marshal 2203 Head Rare !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

sweeeet!


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> sweeeet!



I just talk to the guy on the phone and it's sold......it's mine.


----------



## mike mike

Congrats RT! what a beauty!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Congrats RT! what a beauty!



It's so rare in the old style box..........I love it.


----------



## MM54

Nice!


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Nice!



Thx Matt.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> NAD
> 
> I just bought a 1976 2203.......I will pick it up this week.
> 
> 1976 Marshal 2203 Head Rare !!!!!!!!!!!



    

Congrats RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats RT



Thx Bro .............I'm sooooooooo happy...........this Marshall amp head gives new meaning to the word rare.


----------



## MM54

I'm going to post some music, maybe liven it up in here.

First up:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX3uCuFKlqw]YouTube - (6)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Mother[/ame]


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Over the hills and far away with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uT_tmyDrJw]YouTube - Rainbow - Do You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## MM54

This is hopeless... oh well, one last song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgT0Pmjl8n4&feature=related]YouTube - Rainbow Rising - Starstruck.[/ame]

Youtube doesn't do this song justice, then again maybe I'm just spoiled since I have the LP


----------



## tonefreak

IM HERE!

hi matt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4994186umUU]YouTube - Tesla - Heaven's Trail (No Way Out) HQ[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc]YouTube - Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

heres a practice session jam of a band i'm seeing in a month. no vocals in there. enjoy 7 string progressive metal at it's finest![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPW5OCqVohs]YouTube - Fallujah - Practice Sessions[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I'm going to post some music, maybe liven it up in here.
> 
> First up:
> YouTube - (6)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Mother



Good one 

Here's my offer.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igNo4-mpP7g]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - We're gonna groove (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

I think this '76 2203 will be the last amp head I will evey need.





By michaelrt at 2011-05-17


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Damn... That is NICE.
Congrats man.


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Damn... That is NICE.
> Congrats man.



Thank's Bro 

I haven't brought it home yet ..........I will pick it up at the end of the week.

I have to drive down to Toronto.  I hate driving in the city but it will be worth it.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I think this '76 2203 will be the last amp head I will evey need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-05-17




so now you got the 900, the 2203 and the 1959 right?

100, 100 and 50 watts?


now you need 6 cabs.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> so now you got the 900, the 2203 and the 1959 right?
> 
> 100, 100 and 50 watts?
> 
> 
> now you need 6 cabs.



I will have a 2203,1959, 4100..........all 100w El34 amps. 

I like the half stacks the best.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I will have a 2203,1959, 4100..........all 100w El34 amps.
> 
> I like the half stacks the best.




oh that's right. 1987x is the 50 watter.

DUH.


how are you besides happy with your amps RT?


----------



## mike mike

Nice amp RT. can't wait to hear it, but i know what it will sound like: You.

I am having to drag myself through life lately, and every time i think it will get better, it takes a dive farther down than it was before. I think tonight something might happen.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> oh that's right. 1987x is the 50 watter.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> how are you besides happy with your amps RT?



I'm one of the biggest Marshall fan here.........Marshall makes the best amps in the world . 

I'm very happy in my life right now if that answers your question.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Nice amp RT. can't wait to hear it, but i know what it will sound like: You.
> 
> I am having to drag myself through life lately, and every time i think it will get better, it takes a dive farther down than it was before. I think tonight something might happen.



What do you mean?? (tonight something going to happen)??


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> What do you mean?? (tonight something going to happen)??



I'm not sure, but I think it is gonna happen. I won't have to deal with this anymore.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it is gonna happen. I won't have to deal with this anymore.



Tell me what you're going to do Before you do anything. OK


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Tell me what you're going to do Before you do anything. OK



If i remember sure.


----------



## tonefreak

mike, don't do anything stupid man.


----------



## mike mike

I don't see it as stupid anymore. I see it as liberating.


----------



## tonefreak

ok. don't do anything that your going to look back on and regret. regret is the worse thing you can have to live with.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ok. don't do anything that your going to look back on and regret. regret is the worse thing you can have to live with.



there won't be anywhere to look back.


----------



## tonefreak

well i only have one suggestion, you can take it or leave it,
go find the smallest non denominational church you can, and go inside and talk with the preacher. the smaller the church, the better. doesn't have to be on a sunday. 
and don't go to a lutheran or catholic church, some of them will be willing to listen, most aren't.

it's worth a shot.


----------



## mike mike

yeah. i am catholic, and i am tired of the hypocracy. the deacon is rich, gayer than justi beieber, and is with guys in san fran all the time. and more.

but i don't even care about that now. I think it's just time check out.


----------



## JayCM800

Mike? There's always a brighter day coming! You're young and healthy, be thankful! All the problems you have now, in hindsight will not appear as big and you might be able to even laugh and joke about it! What does not kill you makes you stronger!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> yeah. i am catholic, and i am tired of the hypocracy. the deacon is rich, gayer than justi beieber, and is with guys in san fran all the time. and more.
> 
> but i don't even care about that now. I think it's just time check out.



yah man, catholic church is messed up. so is the lutheran church. so are most churches. you gotta dig hard to find a real church with honest people. the smaller the church, the better it is imo.


----------



## mike mike

I'm not sure if it will help but thanks. Church isn't even my main issue. It's life in general.


----------



## tonefreak

yah, but there are people in the church who can help you.


----------



## Steve0525

Yeah dude, for real man +1 JCM800, at least you are able to wake up everyday and decide what music you wanna listen to, buy yourself a burger and have a warm bed at night. there are a LOT of people out there that would do anything for that, let alone you have over 5000 worth of gear, and you're only 17...You know how many autistic kids/down syndrom kids out there that will NEVER have any of that...

Something to consider


----------



## Codyjohns

I hope Mike is OK.


----------



## MM54

Me too man, I'm worried for him.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Anyone seen him..?


----------



## MM54

According to his profile: "Last Activity: Today 04:01 PM"


----------



## tonefreak

that kid is gonna do something to himself and regret it big time later on.


----------



## mike mike

I'm here guys. I haven't been on all day though. I don't know why it says I was on at4:01 because it isn't even 4:00 here yet. I should be ok hopefully.


----------



## tonefreak

glad your here and alright man.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Don't be an asshat Mike, you have my # call me if you need to talk don't fuck around.


----------



## mike mike

Alright. I feel like total shit. Not a fun experience.


----------



## MM54

Glad you're alright, man.



mike mike said:


> I'm here guys. I haven't been on all day though. I don't know why it says I was on at4:01 because it isn't even 4:00 here yet. I should be ok hopefully.



4:00 EDT, I live on the east coast, remember?  It's already 6:40 here. {{I am from the future!}}


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> Glad you're alright, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 4:00 EDT, I live on the east coast, remember?  It's already 6:40 here. {{I am from the future!}}



Matt, Future man!


----------



## mike mike

Yuck. Blue throw up on my carpet from last night when i passed out.


----------



## Steve0525

Ok well the SLX is GONZO... im a little sad to be honest...


----------



## mike mike

Good morning all. I just woke up from the worst night of my life.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> Ok well the SLX is GONZO... im a little sad to be honest...



What did you get for it or what amp are you buying now ??




mike mike said:


> Good morning all. I just woke up from the worst night of my life.



Morning Mike.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Mornin', sorry to hear that man


----------



## mike mike

morning guys. i didn't get home until 12 last night, and had to wake up at 6:30 for school.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

ouch. 6:30 is too early


----------



## tonefreak

i went fishing yesterday and didn't even get up that early lol!


----------



## mike mike

Crazy. Fishing. That sounds nice right now.


----------



## tonefreak

it was rough as heck on winnebago.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I havent fished in a long time, I enjoy it. I guess you have to be patient


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Right chaps


Just got my mkiii 2101 combo, wow its small, smaller than my dsl 201. Anyway, fired it up, and the first thing ive noticed is that is not a lot of clean on this thing, anything past 1 or 2 on the preamp vol is into crunch territory, (with the gain sensitivity at 0) is this normal?

When i do use the gain/sensitivity it sounds great, but this is not how Im planning on using the amp, I wanted slight break up, so I could use that as a cleanish bass to overdrive with pedals to get crunch/lead tones. Once i get it back I will get to grips with it properly and see how i can best use it get the sounds im after.

The power valves were old, 2 inner were 2006 and the outer 2 looked even older, so Ive popped it into marshall for a full service and a re-valve of the power section, better safe than sorry.

Oh and i totally forgot to take any pics, once its back I will get some up.


----------



## mike mike

Yes that is normal. It is a single channel amp so you may be out of luck besides the dynamics of your guitar. The preamp volume is the preamp gain on an 800. The sensitivity is like a boost circuit similar to an ts9 or a sd1


----------



## MM54

I get up at 5:30 every day in order to have time to get ready and catch my bus to school 

Fishing sounds like a nice getaway, although it's rained for about two months straight, so I don't think it'd be as enjoyable, sitting in the rain.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I get up at 5:30 every day in order to have time to get ready and catch my bus to school
> 
> Fishing sounds like a nice getaway, although it's rained for about two months straight, so I don't think it'd be as enjoyable, sitting in the rain.



I love nature. the cool thing about living in the north end of California is that there are the costal forests and the mountains and if you drive more, snow. that is what it's all about to me.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I get up at 5:30 every day in order to have time to get ready and catch my bus to school
> 
> Fishing sounds like a nice getaway, although it's rained for about two months straight, so I don't think it'd be as enjoyable, sitting in the rain.




same here, im so sick of rain.

how come you don't drive the beast to school?


----------



## MM54

I don't have a parking pass, so I can't. I can apply daily to buy a day pass for a given day, but it's only good for that day. I don't really mind the bus, in the morning it's kind of nice to just sit and listen to music on my phone and I usually just sleep on the way home


----------



## tonefreak

how big is your school?


----------



## MM54

My class is about 650 kids.


----------



## tonefreak

so what, 3500 kids overallish?


----------



## MM54

We're split up, grades 7 and 8 are in one building down town, Freshmen and Sophomores are in a building across the road from mine, and Juniors and Seniors are in my building. So there's like 1300 in my building, another 1300 across the road, and another 1300 fifteen minutes down the road.


----------



## tonefreak

i see. how come they make you pay for parking? lol seems counterintuitive... they need to find ways to make people WANT to come to school. lol. not pay to park there.


----------



## MM54

My school district rips off the students as many ways as they can come up with. Any possible way they can make money from us, they exploit.

Speaking of money, I'm going to read for a bit, then go to bed. Talk to you fuckers tomorrow


----------



## tonefreak

night matt


----------



## Steve0525

Hey dudes!


----------



## mike mike

Hi steve


----------



## Steve0525

Dude I've got a MAJOUR headache


----------



## tonefreak

hi steve.


----------



## Roadburn

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Right chaps
> 
> 
> Just got my mkiii 2101 combo, wow its small, smaller than my dsl 201. Anyway, fired it up, and the first thing ive noticed is that is not a lot of clean on this thing, anything past 1 or 2 on the preamp vol is into crunch territory, (with the gain sensitivity at 0) is this normal?
> 
> When i do use the gain/sensitivity it sounds great, but this is not how Im planning on using the amp, I wanted slight break up, so I could use that as a cleanish bass to overdrive with pedals to get crunch/lead tones. Once i get it back I will get to grips with it properly and see how i can best use it get the sounds im after.
> 
> The power valves were old, 2 inner were 2006 and the outer 2 looked even older, so Ive popped it into marshall for a full service and a re-valve of the power section, better safe than sorry.
> 
> Oh and i totally forgot to take any pics, once its back I will get some up.



I need to turn up the pre-amp volume to get crunchy. Around 7-8 to get some aggression going. On 2-3 it it is "just" slightly overdriven (Trower style). It needs volume to shine though.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Ugh. I feel like every day since tuesday and wednesday's events just drags on and on.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Roadburn said:


> I need to turn up the pre-amp volume to get crunchy. Around 7-8 to get some aggression going. On 2-3 it it is "just" slightly overdriven (Trower style). It needs volume to shine though.



Yeah i suppose it is slightly overdriven, not crunch, I will wait untill i get it back to see what the skinny is on this amp. Im expecting the power valves were shot on it as they were pretty old.


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> I get up at 5:30 every day in order to have time to get ready and catch my bus to school
> 
> Fishing sounds like a nice getaway, although it's rained for about two months straight, so I don't think it'd be as enjoyable, sitting in the rain.



I assume ALL the cows are milked before you head off to class then...

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I assume ALL the cows are milked before you head off to class then...
> 
> TWIN



And don't forget to feed the chickens


----------



## TwinACStacks

Happy End of the World Day Guys.

Jeez..... if Randy Savage could only have held on ONE more day....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Happy End of the World Day Guys.
> 
> Jeez..... if Randy Savage could only have held on ONE more day....
> 
> TWIN



Twin how's the Vox treating you ???


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys.


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike.

ugh. ive got 40 hours of work for a guy in town this next week, i have to be there at 6 each morning...

ack. lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> hi mike.
> 
> ugh. ive got 40 hours of work for a guy in town this next week, i have to be there at 6 each morning...
> 
> ack. lol



That sucks!! i am sorry!! I am gonna have that over summer when i do volunteer work for habitat for humanity. is it as hot over there as it is here today?


----------



## tonefreak

actually it's really nice out, about 65 degrees. rainy though. kind of a bad day for a grad party.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Twin how's the Vox treating you ???



Hey R/T. SWEET. Volume-wise it's not as loud as the 2204, but quite possibly the AC30 is the best sounding Amp ever made, Tonewise. Of course You knew by my "Handle" I'm slightly partial to them.

Might just have to get another one....

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T. SWEET. Volume-wise it's not as loud as the 2204, but quite possibly the AC30 is the best sounding Amp ever made, Tonewise. Of course You knew by my "Handle" I'm slightly partial to them.
> 
> Might just have to get another one....
> 
> TWIN



Nice!! I want to crank an AC so bad! i will be up in michigan at my house up on Drummond Island this summer, you should drop by with it!


----------



## mike mike

I am dizzy and light headed


----------



## Jasper.

tonefreak said:


> actually it's really nice out, about 65 degrees. rainy though. kind of a bad day for a grad party.



65? Thats hell. 
Here it is 23 and i'm sweating my butt off.

Edit: How are you today mike?I read your posts almost everyday, hope your life gets brighter soon.

Edit: I heard our ''coffee''shop is open again here. I'm leaving in 10 min. to see its true


----------



## tonefreak

65 farenheit. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T. SWEET. Volume-wise it's not as loud as the 2204, but quite possibly the AC30 is the best sounding Amp ever made, Tonewise. Of course You knew by my "Handle" I'm slightly partial to them.
> 
> Might just have to get another one....
> 
> TWIN



I played a AC30 at the music store the other day....very organic sounding amp.....wicked '70 tone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I played a AC30 at the music store the other day....very organic sounding amp.....wicked '70 tone.



They are all over Zeppelin albums, also Supros. Page used them a lot in the studio.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> They are all over Zeppelin albums, also Supros. Page used them a lot in the studio.
> 
> TWIN



I like the AC30 so much that I'm thinking of buying one now. 

It's got the sound I want and need.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi people


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi people



Hey LH.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I like the AC30 so much that I'm thinking of buying one now.
> 
> It's got the sound I want and need.



Get an Older one, Or a CC. AVOID the Rose Morris Era ones (1985-1989) at all costs, the new C series are NOT real AC30's. Their design is entirely different than Dick Denny's original.

CRANK the Motherf**ker. AC30's are meant to be played on 10, use your Guitar volume for cleaning/quieting things up.

Mint/Good condition 60's are going for 4K.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Get an Older one, Or a CC. AVOID the Rose Morris Era ones (1985-1989) at all costs, the new C series are NOT real AC30's. Their design is entirely different than Dick Denny's original.
> 
> CRANK the Motherf**ker. AC30's are meant to be played on 10, use your Guitar volume for cleaning/quieting things up.
> 
> Mint/Good condition 60's are going for 4K.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin .......I'm going to start looking around for a good one.....an older '60 would be great.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Twin .......I'm going to start looking around for a good one.....an older '60 would be great.



I've had a lot of different AC30's. I really Liked the 2003 Special Handwired edition (It had a Distinct Marshall Vibe to it), The pre CC series Made in England TBX six input/w Greenbacks and the CC Series. Of the older one's, the Copper Panels were the Shit.

My fave is, (and has been since they came out), the CC. It really has a lot of versatility, and On board Reverb and Trem. Very high quality PCBs and components, Downside is it does have Opamps.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I've had a lot of different AC30's. I really Liked the 2003 Special Handwired edition (It had a Distinct Marshall Vibe to it), The pre CC series Made in England TBX six input/w Greenbacks and the CC Series. Of the older one's, the Copper Panels were the Shit.
> 
> My fave is, (and has been since they came out), the CC. It really has a lot of versatility, and On board Reverb and Trem. Very high quality PCBs and components, Downside is it does have Opamps.
> 
> TWIN



I might sell my 900 and use the money towards getting a '60 or '70 Vox because I need a great combo with reverb at this piont....sometimes it's much easier to play a show with a combo ........specially the smaller clubs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



How are you LH???


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi all



Hey TF.


----------



## tonefreak

whats new RT?


----------



## tonefreak

dudes, i made $1000 from my grad party yesterday! lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> dudes, i made $1000 from my grad party yesterday! lol



High Roller!! congrats Matt!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> High Roller!! congrats Matt!



thanks mike
no kidding, i'm buying a 12 string acoustic, and saving the rest.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> thanks mike
> no kidding, i'm buying a 12 string acoustic, and saving the rest.



nice!! if i can make a recommendation, Breedlove atlas c250/sm-12. I have had that guitar for 2 years, and it served me through many church services. it has great tone, and is beautiful, at a good price. I don't have any pics of mine surprisingly.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> nice!! if i can make a recommendation, Breedlove atlas c250/sm-12. I have had that guitar for 2 years, and it served me through many church services. it has great tone, and is beautiful, at a good price. I don't have any pics of mine surprisingly.




yeah, well see. I've heard a lot of good stuff about them breedlove's 
I'm looking to go used, I really don't wanna spend more then about $400 right now, as there is a good chance i need to replace the electronics in my 6 banger acoustic.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah, well see. I've heard a lot of good stuff about them breedlove's
> I'm looking to go used, I really don't wanna spend more then about $400 right now, as there is a good chance i need to replace the electronics in my 6 banger acoustic.



Alright. but if you do go new, or even find one used, i highly recommend that one as an affordable, amazing guitar. I may be borrowing $250 this week and buying a Vader.  but we'll see.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Alright. but if you do go new, or even find one used, i highly recommend that one as an affordable, amazing guitar. I may be borrowing $250 this week and buying a Vader.  but we'll see.




yeah, i'll def keep it in mind. my parents will kill me if i go spend the hole $1000 lol.

nice, hope you get it. cant wait for sound clips!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i'll def keep it in mind. my parents will kill me if i go spend the hole $1000 lol.
> 
> nice, hope you get it. cant wait for sound clips!



Thanks. Why would your parents kill you? it's your money!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Thanks. Why would your parents kill you? it's your money!




if my parents got their way id be saving it all lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> How are you LH???



Hanging in there. How are you bro?

Tell Rachael I says "hi"


----------



## Gtarzan81

tonefreak said:


> hi mike.
> 
> ugh. ive got 40 hours of work for a guy in town this next week, i have to be there at 6 each morning...
> 
> ack. lol



Welcome to the real world......


----------



## tonefreak

great way to start summer...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> great way to start summer...



pull your skirt down some. Your balls are showing


----------



## tonefreak

well he said i could come in at 7, but he'd be there by 6, so i'm planning to get there at 6... may as well get there early and get done early.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hanging in there. How are you bro?
> 
> Tell Rachael I says "hi"



I'm doing great ...I just got a ton of money and life is good. 

Rachael says Hi back at you.


----------



## tonefreak

getting large sums of money is a nice feeling


i wish it happened to me more often. lol. maybe i should have more graduation parties. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> getting large sums of money is a nice feeling
> 
> 
> i wish it happened to me more often. lol. maybe i should have more graduation parties. lol



The only problem is that the money doesn't make the pain in my back and neck go away.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> The only problem is that the money doesn't make the pain in my back and neck go away.




doesn't make my pain in the ass go away either.

(PS,that would be my sister if your wondering... jeez is she annoying.)


----------



## Salsg

I guess I should have asked where would Slash get those switches for a 6100....maybe woulda got a response


----------



## tonefreak

Salsg said:


> I guess I should have asked where would Slash get those switches for a 6100....maybe woulda got a response




hahaha

you'd be better off asking a tech then the guys in the 6100 thread... they play their amps. not fix em.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys.

I know what you mean, TF. I often wonder what it would be like to have an even slightly supportive mother.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I know what you mean, TF. I often wonder what it would be like to have an even slightly supportive mother.





my parents are very supportive, they just think i have too much guitar stuff as it is lol


in general, my mom thinks anything i buy is unnecessary though. a snowmobile? yeah, it's unnecessary, but fun as hell. 3 electric guitars? not necessary, nice though. another acoustic? actually this is necessary as the electronics in my 6 string are giving out.

and working on the electronics in an acoustic IS hell. lol



i'm going to bed, i gotta be up at 10 after 5am tomorow to be to work by 6am.


----------



## MM54

My mother just put $60,000 in an IRA account, but refuses to give me $36 to get a new driver's license with the correct address since we moved. Anything I do, I'm on my own to do it unless it will benefit her, then she'll help.

I don't think she got the memo that parenting is about doing what's right for the child, not what's most convenient for the parent.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> My mother just put $60,000 in an IRA account, but refuses to give me $36 to get a new driver's license with the correct address since we moved. Anything I do, I'm on my own to do it unless it will benefit her, then she'll help.
> 
> I don't think she got the memo that parenting is about doing what's right for the child, not what's most convenient for the parent.



That sucks! That is kinda cold.


----------



## mike mike

MEssage confirmation(apparently at 4:04 in the morning ) THE VADER IS MINE!! WHOO! here it is


malufet said:


>


----------



## Codyjohns

Congrats Mike...........fucking great cab.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Congrats Mike...........fucking great cab.



Thanks RT. I get to pick it up this weekend. Luckily, it is also 8 ohms, so you know the first think i am doing when i get it home is a full stack in my garage


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


>



How's it going SD.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hey RT.

Whats up people


----------



## mike mike

Hi SD.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> MEssage confirmation(apparently at 4:04 in the morning ) THE VADER IS MINE!! WHOO! here it is



Nice Cab Mike.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

I think my 900 is going up for sale..........I have to many heads and now I need a great combo ........2x12 would be perfect.........Marshall , Vox , Orange.........something from the '70.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Oh no!
If its going for sale, we have to end this thread


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Oh no!
> If its going for sale, we have to end this thread



I know 

I will have to start a new thread.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I think my 900 is going up for sale..........I have to many heads and now I need a great combo ........2x12 would be perfect.........Marshall , Vox , Orange.........something from the '70.



I can suggest a 2X12 Combo.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I can suggest a 2X12 Combo.
> 
> TWIN



It's all your fault .


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> It's all your fault .



 I've always been a bad influence.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> My mother just put $60,000 in an IRA account, but refuses to give me $36 to get a new driver's license with the correct address since we moved. Anything I do, I'm on my own to do it unless it will benefit her, then she'll help.
> 
> I don't think she got the memo that parenting is about doing what's right for the child, not what's most convenient for the parent.




hide her driver's lisence till she gives u the money.

better yet, let the air out of her tires, and tell her your not filling them back up untill she hands u the money.

and then charge her for filling her tires. if you really wanna tick her off, ask if she wants her oil checked and windsheild washed while your at it.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I've always been a bad influence.
> 
> TWIN



I won't be happy until you get a '70 Superlead......the Vox and a 1959 would be a deadly force of tone for you to enjoy.


----------



## tonefreak

hi rt


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi rt



Hi TF .........it's storming like hell outside ........the sky is black. :Ohno:


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, your're getting what we got last night then. it was pretty bad, lots of people dead down in iowa due to major tornadoes. had some really bad damage west of us a bit, some major hail about 2 miles west of us (2+ inch hail balls)

im tired as hell. first day on a new job and its boring as... i don't even know. its boring though. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, your're getting what we got last night then. it was pretty bad, lots of people dead down in iowa due to major tornadoes. had some really bad damage west of us a bit, some major hail about 2 miles west of us (2+ inch hail balls)
> 
> im tired as hell. first day on a new job and its boring as... i don't even know. its boring though. lol



Yeah the last thing you want is a boring job........I hope it pays well.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Yeah the last thing you want is a boring job........I hope it pays well.




$10 an hour to fold and glue card board boxes...


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> hide her driver's lisence till she gives u the money.
> 
> better yet, let the air out of her tires, and tell her your not filling them back up untill she hands u the money.
> 
> and then charge her for filling her tires. if you really wanna tick her off, ask if she wants her oil checked and windsheild washed while your at it.



  



tonefreak said:


> $10 an hour to fold and glue card board boxes...



Nice. That's what I made roofing last summer.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> $10 an hour to fold and glue card board boxes...



That's not to bad ......what are you saving up for???

Another Marshall head.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Nice. That's what I made roofing last summer.




and video tape it so i can see her expression lol.


fortunatly/unfortunatly, this won't be an on-going job, just as he needs help. so sounds like a possibility of 45 hours this week, and then nothing for a week or 2, and then help with the next big project...

fortunatly for me, i have a date wednesday night... should help break up the week a little bit.


----------



## MM54

45 hours at $10 an hour is 450 bucks, if it's taxed, you're still looking at $400. I'd love to make that much in a week :eek2: Roofing I got paid the same, but there wasn't usually more than 25-30 hours to be had in a week.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> 45 hours at $10 an hour is 450 bucks, if it's taxed, you're still looking at $400. I'd love to make that much in a week :eek2: Roofing I got paid the same, but there wasn't usually more than 25-30 hours to be had in a week.




yeah, it's good money... just boring as heck

AND, the 3 guys that work in the shop with me are hmong. the communicate with each other in hmong. they listen to hmong talk radio... they also listen to english talk radio, but not as much.



lol


----------



## MM54

You know what I would do? Find out the station they're listening to, and build an FM transmitter for that frequency and override it


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> You know what I would do? Find out the station they're listening to, and build an FM transmitter for that frequency and override it




would that work for AM? i'm 99% positive is an AM station...


and then have it transmit heavy metal from my computer...


----------



## Jesstaa

MM54 said:


> You know what I would do? Find out the station they're listening to, and build an FM transmitter for that frequency and override it



I'm gonna do that to some religious radio station... When I can find a concentrated population of religious nut cases and the funds to build such a device.


----------



## tonefreak

unfortunatly, being in hmong, i can't tell what the call sign or numbers are... lol

maybe i'l have to sneak over to the radio and take a look sometime when they're all out on lunch break.


----------



## IbanezMark

CLASS 5 FTW!!!
















































hehe


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> would that work for AM? i'm 99% positive is an AM station...
> 
> 
> and then have it transmit heavy metal from my computer...



AM would be even easier to do. I have the schematics for a very simple, albeit low-power AM transmitter around here somewhere. With a couple component changes you could get some decent power.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> AM would be even easier to do. I have the schematics for a very simple, albeit low-power AM transmitter around here somewhere. With a couple component changes you could get some decent power.




haha... leave it hooked up to a deep cycle battery in the back of my truck... they would be freaking out trying to figure out why they cant get their hmong talk radio 

LOL

not what would be even BETTER, albeit GREATLY MORE EXPENSIVE AND DIFICULT lol

would be to build a jammer that blocks all AM and FM signals except for the 4 stations i like...


----------



## Codyjohns

Here come part 2 of the thunderstorm ....the sun was shinning and now the sky is black again. :Ohno:


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Here come part 2 of the thunderstorm ....the sun was shinning and now the sky is black again. :Ohno:




yeah that's exactly what happened here yesterday, but the second storm wasn't nearly as bad as the first here. the first had an EPIC wall cloud go right over our house. i've never seen a cloud mass as mean, nasty, broiling, green and AWESOME looking as the one i saw last night.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Nice Cab Mike.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks twin. come to drummond Island this summer and bring the vox


----------



## MM54

Checked the radar, looks like I'll be getting that storm later tonight. 

"Oh boy, it's my turn!"


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I won't be happy until you get a '70 Superlead......the Vox and a 1959 would be a deadly force of tone for you to enjoy.



 Now WHO is the bad influence?

G.A.S.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

So I have to wait until next Friday to pickup the cab. But that's fine. I have finals to focus on anyway.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Now WHO is the bad influence?
> 
> G.A.S.
> 
> TWIN



Sorry about that.


----------



## MM54

Hey guys


----------



## tonefreak

ugh. 

somedays i wonder about my parents...


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ugh.
> 
> somedays i wonder about my parents...



What happened? I wonder about my parents every day


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> What happened? I wonder about my parents every day




you can read all about it over in the 6100 thread.


im pretty sure that as soon as 2 people have a kid, they officially forget everything about being a kid. and then they move to a different plannet. maybe pluto.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> you can read all about it over in the 6100 thread.
> 
> 
> im pretty sure that as soon as 2 people have a kid, they officially forget everything about being a kid. and then they move to a different plannet. maybe pluto.



Buy the guitar. don't worry about it. he will get over it. it's your money


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> you can read all about it over in the 6100 thread.
> 
> 
> im pretty sure that as soon as 2 people have a kid, they officially forget everything about being a kid. and then they move to a different plannet. maybe pluto.



Or Rupert 

It's your money, so it's your call on the guitar. There's at point that it doesn't matter what other people want you to do, and that is the point that either option still has nothing to do with them at all. If you were borrowing money to get it, sure, but it's your money, buying yourself something you want, of your own free will.

My mother was furious when I told her I was buying an AK47, but it didn't stop me, because I bought it, on my own, with my money, in my name, on my own time, of my own decision. It had nothing to do with her, and it still doesn't. She got over it, and I have the gun.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Buy the guitar. don't worry about it. he will get over it. it's your money



this is my view on it too. unfortunatly for some reason i'm seeing this pattern over and over again. when my sister announced that i had asked taylor out the first time, i took a bunch of BS from my parents about how they think 'dating' should be done. I decide to buy a new guitar, I take a bunch of crap from my parents about how i should be saving my money. (I sort of agree, but i have $1000 gift money, not all of it needs to be saved, I also have a $400+ pay check due next friday...)

and don't get me started on my parents dating ideas. if i did it that way, i would probably have to grow out a beard and wear buckles on my shoes and a big black hat and black clothes and not use electricity or cars too.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> this is my view on it too. unfortunatly for some reason i'm seeing this pattern over and over again. when my sister announced that i had asked taylor out the first time, i took a bunch of BS from my parents about how they think 'dating' should be done. I decide to buy a new guitar, I take a bunch of crap from my parents about how i should be saving my money. (I sort of agree, but i have $1000 gift money, not all of it needs to be saved, I also have a $400+ pay check due next friday...)
> 
> and don't get me started on my parents dating ideas. if i did it that way, i would probably have to grow out a beard and wear buckles on my shoes and a big black hat and black clothes and not use electricity or cars too.



Well try to get past it man. And within a week or two it will all be fine. i know what you mean with the parents though.


----------



## tonefreak

ugh. i hate it when people just randomly don't text you back... drives me nuts. give me some what of a hint as to why you havn't responded in 6 hours! lol


----------



## MM54

The best part is about 36 hours later they text you back like nothing's wrong


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> The best part is about 36 hours later they text you back like nothing's wrong




ehh taylors better then that. i have 2 other freinds that do that.

LOL

and then theres my sister, who won't even respond to my texts most the time.

ok, transfering conversation from 6100 thread, cause i don't feel like switching back and forth

i just checked the calender. apparently Varsity game didn't start till 6:45... so she should be texting me back very soon. she plays both V and JV soccer.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> ehh taylors better then that. i have 2 other freinds that do that.
> 
> LOL
> 
> and then theres my sister, who won't even respond to my texts most the time.
> 
> ok, transfering conversation from 6100 thread, cause i don't feel like switching back and forth
> 
> i just checked the calender. apparently Varsity game didn't start till 6:45... so she should be texting me back very soon. she plays both V and JV soccer.



My last girlfriend would flat out not reply to my texts, really pissed me off. It's not like she never used her phone, I'd be with her and she'd be talking with friends, but it was a rare event indeed that she ever texted me back. I asked her about it once and she was just like 'huh? oh sorry' and of course still didn't reply. Like I said, it really pissed me off sometimes. Pair that up with the fact she never seemed to want to hang out, and yeah.

Luckily, I dumped her in January.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> My last girlfriend would flat out not reply to my texts, really pissed me off. It's not like she never used her phone, I'd be with her and she'd be talking with friends, but it was a rare event indeed that she ever texted me back. I asked her about it once and she was just like 'huh? oh sorry' and of course still didn't reply. Like I said, it really pissed me off sometimes.
> 
> Luckily, I dumped her in January.




ugh

that would piss me off! lol im wishing there was more to do around here... we're going out tomorow night for that movie, but i really hate movie dates. 

unfortunatly, there's nothing happening on a wednesday night around here. lol

and just in case your wondering, we're going out tomorow, cause she's leaving with her family for their cabin thursday and wont be back till monday night, and i'm leaving friday after work for my parents cabin, and wont be back till sunday, and we wanted to go out before memorial day, otherwise we were gonna have to push it into june, and it would have been like... 4 weeks since i took her out last! lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> ugh
> 
> that would piss me off! lol im wishing there was more to do around here... we're going out tomorow night for that movie, but i really hate movie dates.
> 
> unfortunatly, there's nothing happening on a wednesday night around here. lol
> 
> and just in case your wondering, we're going out tomorow, cause she's leaving with her family for their cabin thursday and wont be back till monday night, and i'm leaving friday after work for my parents cabin, and wont be back till sunday, and we wanted to go out before memorial day, otherwise we were gonna have to push it into june, and it would have been like... 4 weeks since i took her out last! lol



You should have seen if one of you could go to the other's cabin 

Trips are always fun.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> You should have seen if one of you could go to the other's cabin
> 
> Trips are always fun.




eventually. not yet.this will be our second date, so it would be a bit early. i'd like to go to her cabin, take my ATV along, they've got a couple of ATV's too. apparently they're cabin is right off atv trails. i have to trailer 10 miles for atv trails at our cabin


and im not sure i want her coming to our cabin yet... she's freinds with my sister too... and i can be selfish. hehe


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> eventually. not yet.this will be our second date, so it would be a bit early. i'd like to go to her cabin, take my ATV along, they've got a couple of ATV's too. apparently they're cabin is right off atv trails. i have to trailer 10 miles for atv trails at our cabin
> 
> 
> and im not sure i want her coming to our cabin yet... she's freinds with my sister too... and i can be selfish. hehe



Hmm, yeah, both excellent points. I usually have the issue of nothing going on around here as well  Movies at eachother's houses are nice though. Better than the theater! (And cheaper)


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Hmm, yeah, both excellent points. I usually have the issue of nothing going on around here as well  Movies at eachother's houses are nice though. Better than the theater! (And cheaper)




yeah, i'm gonna work on that. she's only seen the first pirates of the carribean... so maybe after we all get back we'll do a movie night and watch the 2nd pirates...

im debating whether to wait for the new movie to come out on DVD, or just go see it in theatres... idk yet. $10 is alot for 1 person to watch a movie.


----------



## MM54

$10? That's a steal. Around here it's $10 for a ticket, and easily another $10 for a drink and popcorn.

Thus, you sneak in your own food, or, do like me, and don't go to theaters 

Besides, when you're on a couch, there's no arm rest between you


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> $10? That's a steal. Around here it's $10 for a ticket, and easily another $10 for a drink and popcorn.
> 
> Thus, you sneak in your own food, or, do like me, and don't go to theaters
> 
> Besides, when you're on a couch, there's no arm rest between you




no, same here, 10 bucks for ticket, more for food

when its just me and the guys going, i usually don't bother with popcorn. if anything i'll get a small drink

tomorow i'll get a bucket of popcorn and a couple of drinks though. i'm thinking go big spender and stop at the grocery and grab her a flower too... 


ugh. i gotta vacuum the car out after work tomorow. nasty in there right now. dirt and crap from all winter. if it's not raining i'm gonna wash it too.


----------



## MM54




----------



## tonefreak

geez i'll probably spend like... $50 tomorow... lol


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I said no to that vader deal, and i am ordering a new one tonight. I told the guy i was going on tour before he could get it to me


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Got my 2101 (1990 model) back from being serviced today. First up 2 power valves had bit the dust so they replaced all 4, a pot was going south so that got replaced plus a few of the 1/4 inch jack sockets needed replacing. 

Nothing major, and now its all up and running 100% im a bit underwhelmed. It really does lack bass, and also there is almost zero clean headroom on this sucker, the overdrive side of things is just fine, plenty of marshall roar, but the way i run things this doesnt come into play. Im using pedals for my crunch a lead tones, and using the amp as a semi clean springboard for these.

I have had it up loud and didnt really get much bass increase going on, I ran it through my 2x12 and this helped a lot, but id like to be able to get more bass, low end action with the combo by itself, and the treble will take your head off if not kept very low.

So i put a fish and chips in the loop (as well as a delay and phaser/chorus pedal) and boosted the low end, this worked a treat and it behaved a lot more like i was hoping it would, so it looks as this is the way i will have to use the amp, with EQ in the loop making up for what seems to be lacking.

I also swapped the v1 ecc83 for an ecc81 and an ecc82 and it cleaned up the gain very well, i lost a bit of volume, but a lot more clean headroom, especially on the ecc82, Ive kept the ecc81 in for now, but if it proved to much I will pop the ecc82 back in and run it like that for a practive to see how i get on. If this works out ok then its good news as decent NOS ecc82s are dirt a lot cheaper than ecc83s

So after a bit of tweaking im happy with what im getting, but i didnt expect it to be quite like this, if it had a bit more bass and the gain didnt kick in quite so quick on the scale id be a very happy camper as it is the jury is still out.

im going to snap some pics now and will pop them on in a few mins.


----------



## Codyjohns

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Got my 2101 (1990 model) back from being serviced today. First up 2 power valves had bit the dust so they replaced all 4, a pot was going south so that got replaced plus a few of the 1/4 inch jack sockets needed replacing.
> 
> Nothing major, and now its all up and running 100% im a bit underwhelmed. It really does lack bass, and also there is almost zero clean headroom on this sucker, the overdrive side of things is just fine, plenty of marshall roar, but the way i run things this doesnt come into play. Im using pedals for my crunch a lead tones, and using the amp as a semi clean springboard for these.
> 
> I have had it up loud and didnt really get much bass increase going on, I ran it through my 2x12 and this helped a lot, but id like to be able to get more bass, low end action with the combo by itself, and the treble will take your head off if not kept very low.
> 
> So i put a fish and chips in the loop (as well as a delay and phaser/chorus pedal) and boosted the low end, this worked a treat and it behaved a lot more like i was hoping it would, so it looks as this is the way i will have to use the amp, with EQ in the loop making up for what seems to be lacking.
> 
> I also swapped the v1 ecc83 for an ecc81 and an ecc82 and it cleaned up the gain very well, i lost a bit of volume, but a lot more clean headroom, especially on the ecc82, Ive kept the ecc81 in for now, but if it proved to much I will pop the ecc82 back in and run it like that for a practive to see how i get on. If this works out ok then its good news as decent NOS ecc82s are dirt a lot cheaper than ecc83s
> 
> So after a bit of tweaking im happy with what im getting, but i didnt expect it to be quite like this, if it had a bit more bass and the gain didnt kick in quite so quick on the scale id be a very happy camper as it is the jury is still out.
> 
> im going to snap some pics now and will pop them on in a few mins.



Very nice ..........is the 2101 a 100w ??? what a beast.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Michael RT said:


> Very nice ..........is the 2101 a 100w ??? what a beast.



 it sure is.


----------



## mike mike

Beautiful combo. Marshall combo's look so classy.


----------



## tonefreak

that sucks mike, too bad the deal fell through. sounds like the guy was a tool though.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> that sucks mike, too bad the deal fell through. sounds like the guy was a tool though.



Yeah. Oh well. I am gonna order a new one tonight. It will cost more, but I can be sure everything will work and I will have the warranty plus it will be here sooner. So I am not bummed.


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Yeah. Oh well. I am gonna order a new one tonight. It will cost more, but I can be sure everything will work and I will have the warranty plus it will be here sooner. So I am not bummed.




nice.

so i think mid week movies are better then weekend movies. we went out last night, and there was NOBODY else in the theatre. lol


----------



## MM54

It's nice to have the place to yourselves


----------



## tonefreak

it was pretty cool. you don't HAVE to be silent during the movie. lol


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. well i spent the last 3 hours doing dog related errands and chores since we just got a dog. I would be lying to you if i said i even remotely want a dog.


----------



## mike mike

This thread is dead


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some pix of last night's Jam. 





By michaelrt at 2011-05-28





By michaelrt at 2011-05-28





By michaelrt at 2011-05-28


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Here's some pix of last night's Jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-05-28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-05-28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-05-28



Lookin good RT  lol. looks like fun. some serious looking guys there. i bet it sounded awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> i bet it sounded awesome



It sounds just like this


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> It sounds just like this



 you are nailing that tone!! I am still listening. awesome!! great job!!


----------



## mike mike

I Want next monday or tuesday to get here SOOOO BAD!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Tres Cool R/T! I loves me some Zep....

Nice job.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

i want next sunday to get here SOOOOOO BAD


if it's not raining, it will be my first wakeboarding trip of the summer! wooooohoooo!


hi all


----------



## mike mike

My ears just got raped. My friends band was the only metal band at the show tonight(i left right after them) and i was 6 feet from his Peavey XXX 100 watt through his vader 4x12 with the amp on 5 for the entire set. holy shit that was loud but amazing.


----------



## mike mike

Live music is the only thing that really makes me happy anymore besides Becky who will be gone in a week . The thing is though, once it's over, I take a huge crash down farther than where I was before. It's kinda like drug withdrawal I guess for lack of better terms, though I have no idea what that is like.


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Tres Cool R/T! I loves me some Zep....
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Sir Twin.  

I'm so glad I bought that Superlead.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Just got back from using the 2101 mkIII at rehearsal, really enjoyed it.

Ive only run it in the house up to now, all by itself, and i can see how people can say its harsh, or dare i say it thin, but in a live situation with drums bass etc, it just perfect, sound beefy and clear, really cuts through, its voiced to sound good in use in a band, not in my conservatory on it tod. Love to 2 master volumes for that actual volume boost for lead lines, no messing around with out front boosts to push the solo up front, it now leaps out with authority.
All my effects sound great through it, both out front and in the loop, tbh i really could not be more pleased with it.


----------



## Codyjohns

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Just got back from using the 2101 mkIII at rehearsal, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Ive only run it in the house up to now, all by itself, and i can see how people can say its harsh, or dare i say it thin, but in a live situation with drums bass etc, it just perfect, sound beefy and clear, really cuts through, its voiced to sound good in use in a band, not in my conservatory on it tod. Love to 2 master volumes for that actual volume boost for lead lines, no messing around with out front boosts to push the solo up front, it now leaps out with authority.
> All my effects sound great through it, both out front and in the loop, tbh i really could not be more pleased with it.



The MKIII's are very organic sounding amps...........more organic sounding then my 900DR....great amps.


----------



## EL346L6

eljeffebrown said:


> Here ya go, a HQ recording of my head.
> 
> No effects AT ALL in front of the head. Just Guitar, Cord, Head, Cab. No mastering, No pre or post EQ. The only thing that has any EQ on it is the drums.
> 
> Guitar: ESP LTD Viper 400 W EMG 81
> Cord: Monster Cable "Good"
> Mic: Audio 2000
> Cab 1983 Carvin top loaded W
> Sheffield 75 watters.
> Recording Software: Adobe Audition 3.0
> 
> http://eyecon.netdojo.com/songs/marshall.mp3


Thanks for the recording link. It gives me hope.


----------



## Codyjohns

Does anyone like Hendrix in here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey LH......what's new???


----------



## MM54

Normally I don't like people who drive past my house at night with music blasting, but that last car was blasting AC/DC, so I guess that one's okay.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> Normally I don't like people who drive past my house at night with music blasting, but that last car was blasting AC/DC, so I guess that one's okay.



I like AC/DC too. 

and loud as hell they sound great.


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> I like AC/DC too.
> 
> and loud as hell they sound great.




ACDC is great at any volume

we rolled through clintonville and shawano last night, 2 small towns, about 15 miles apart, at around 8:30 ish pm, with the windows down and pantera blasting.


we got some dirty looks lol


----------



## MM54




----------



## tonefreak

yeah, we went by this one bar, and there is a dude there, i've seen him sitting out front before, and he was there last night, i swear he looks like Willie Nelson.

he flipped us the bird. lol


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> yeah, we went by this one bar, and there is a dude there, i've seen him sitting out front before, and he was there last night, i swear he looks like Willie Nelson.
> 
> he flipped us the bird. lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH......what's new???



not much. how about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> not much. how about you?



I'm looking for another Marshall right now ............big time G.A.S.


----------



## tonefreak

night boys


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> night boys



Cheer's TF.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Does anyone like Hendrix in here.



holy shit who doesnt??

Nice job man


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> holy shit who doesnt??
> 
> Nice job man



Thx SD.


----------



## tonefreak

i respect hendrix, i'll listen to hendrix, but i just can't seem to really enjoy hendrix. he was an amazing dude though,


----------



## mike mike

F**K F**K F**K!!! Vader is 1 week behind in shipments!! NOOOO!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Michael RT said:


> Does anyone like Hendrix in here.



Oh we do that too

Fire by Squareski on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Codyjohns

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Oh we do that too
> 
> Fire by Squareski on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds great. 

Here's another one from last Friday night.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Michael RT said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Here's another one from last Friday night.



Great stuff, how are you recording this? That hendeix track was from a rehearsal and on a zoom H2, not the best but it gives us a feel for what we are doing, yours is just a lot more balanced and rounded.  oh and you play a shit load better than us.


----------



## Codyjohns

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Great stuff, how are you recording this? That hendeix track was from a rehearsal and on a zoom H2, not the best but it gives us a feel for what we are doing, yours is just a lot more balanced and rounded.  oh and you play a shit load better than us.



That was from a rehearsal and on a zoom as well 
Thanks for the kind words. 

Here's one more.


----------



## mike mike

Hi guys. two days of school left.


----------



## MM54

Hey Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hey matt, what's up?


----------



## MM54

Not a whole lot, it's over 90 today so I'm in my room with the air conditioner on. Just finished up oiling all my guns, in a few minutes here I think I'm going to play guitar for a little bit.

You?


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> Not a whole lot, it's over 90 today so I'm in my room with the air conditioner on. Just finished up oiling all my guns, in a few minutes here I think I'm going to play guitar for a little bit.
> 
> You?



playing a little guitar after school. not studying for calculus final


----------



## MM54

I'm done with finals as of today. Took my Honors German IV one today, it's the last one  I graduate Friday evening


----------



## tonefreak

hey matt


if i send you a physics book you wanna finish the last chapter and a half and send it back?

it would probably get done quicker then if i do it myself... LOL

just don't do it TOO well... that would be obvious to my mom lol


----------



## MM54

What's it on?


----------



## tonefreak

electrical __________ something


and magnetism


you have noooo idea how much i just wanna burn the damn book lol


----------



## MM54

I'd give it a shot


----------



## tonefreak

nah im kidding

if i put my nose to the grindstone i could have it done by the end of this week

buuuuut

haha.

i also have 40 hours of work. 

but my girlfreind is on my back to get it done. she gets done next thursday, so i wanna have it done before then.


----------



## MM54

Yeah, it's probably a lot of electrical theory and stuff I don't bother knowing, too


----------



## tonefreak

i skipped the one on electrical current and stuff. this one is something about how electrons act/react on each other in crap. 

and then magnetism


----------



## MM54

Electrons and holes, are they traveling through pn junctions and crap? That's always fun


----------



## tonefreak

idk. some crap. its been a week since i worked on it last. lol


----------



## mike mike

hey guys. I am about to take my calculus final without having studied at all!!


----------



## MM54

Hey, I did that same thing last week!

Good luck man


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> hey guys. I am about to take my calculus final without having studied at all!!


----------



## mike mike

I think I did well  there were only five or so I had no idea how to do


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I think I did well  there were only five or so I had no idea how to do




those are my favorite ones.

i just put random answers in those....

like

cheeseburger

or mousetrap.


----------



## MM54

I can at least BS to make it look like I tried 

I've actually unintentionally figured out math concepts we weren't taught by making shit up on tests and getting the right answer


----------



## tonefreak

ive done that too lol 

you get it back and your like... WOOHOO! i got it right and i NEVER EVEN LEARNED IT!


how come they put questions on tests on things you've never learned? that just bugs me.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> ive done that too lol
> 
> you get it back and your like... WOOHOO! i got it right and i NEVER EVEN LEARNED IT!
> 
> 
> how come they put questions on tests on things you've never learned? that just bugs me.



I dunno. Usually I find ways to do stuff though if need be. I taught myself (Discovered?) integration over a year ago because I wanted to be able to figure something out.


----------



## MM54

So I have a Traxxas T-Maxx 3.3, which is basically an uber-remote control car (It's technically a nitro RC truck). I've not run it for a while, and thought it'd be something cool to get back into this summer (if I can convince my dad to get his running again). People always tell me I need a hobby (they say building/fixing amps doesn't count) and this used to be a big one, so I'll try to get back into it. It really is pretty cool.

I got it out and started it up for the first time in over a year on Monday, and it seemed a little off. Some tweaks to the carb fixed most of it, but it seemed like there was no torque. I've done some examinations and found some things.

1) My plug wrench is broken, and I have no idea where to find a replacement (the company's store is out of stock). I may or may not (I have to dig) have a driver the right size.

2) One of the wheels has totally stripped out from the drive nut, leaving it hanging there waiting to fall off. You can only get replacement wheels in pairs. Cost: $40. 

3) I have no spare glow plugs, and the only ones I can find on line are $7 each.

4) At some point (I remember doing it) I broke the steering servo horn off, and replaced it with some contraption made of hot glue and wire. New horn is $4 and will let me make sharp turns again.

5) The clutch is so loose I can hold the spur gear in one hand and spin the drive assembly with my other one and watch it slip with little to no resistance. The good news is that if I can find the right size spanner, I can tighten that back up.

I think #5 is my main problem with not having any power making it to the wheels, but I've been reminded very quickly how expensive of a hobby this is 


If you have no clue what I'm on about:
Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com
I don't have all the extras they mention on that page (Like oversized tired and the 2.4gHz radio) but it's the same truck, I just don't have hundreds of dollars for the fancy upgrades


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> So I have a Traxxas T-Maxx 3.3, which is basically an uber-remote control car (It's technically a nitro RC truck). I've not run it for a while, and thought it'd be something cool to get back into this summer (if I can convince my dad to get his running again). People always tell me I need a hobby (they say building/fixing amps doesn't count) and this used to be a big one, so I'll try to get back into it. It really is pretty cool.
> 
> I got it out and started it up for the first time in over a year on Monday, and it seemed a little off. Some tweaks to the carb fixed most of it, but it seemed like there was no torque. I've done some examinations and found some things.
> 
> 1) My plug wrench is broken, and I have no idea where to find a replacement (the company's store is out of stock). I may or may not (I have to dig) have a driver the right size.
> 
> 2) One of the wheels has totally stripped out from the drive nut, leaving it hanging there waiting to fall off. You can only get replacement wheels in pairs. Cost: $40.
> 
> 3) I have no spare glow plugs, and the only ones I can find on line are $7 each.
> 
> 4) At some point (I remember doing it) I broke the steering servo horn off, and replaced it with some contraption made of hot glue and wire. New horn is $4 and will let me make sharp turns again.
> 
> 5) The clutch is so loose I can hold the spur gear in one hand and spin the drive assembly with my other one and watch it slip with little to no resistance. The good news is that if I can find the right size spanner, I can tighten that back up.
> 
> I think #5 is my main problem with not having any power making it to the wheels, but I've been reminded very quickly how expensive of a hobby this is
> 
> 
> If you have no clue what I'm on about:
> Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com
> I don't have all the extras they mention on that page (Like oversized tired and the 2.4gHz radio) but it's the same truck, I just don't have hundreds of dollars for the fancy upgrades




RC anything is retarded expensive! we used to do RC airplane stuff, and we got out of it cause for how little we did it, it wasn't worth the money. 
RC trucks and boats are pretty sweet, if i got back into it, that's what i would do, airplanes require too much skill LOL


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> RC anything is retarded expensive! we used to do RC airplane stuff, and we got out of it cause for how little we did it, it wasn't worth the money.
> RC trucks and boats are pretty sweet, if i got back into it, that's what i would do, airplanes require too much skill LOL



I've considered the airplanes, but I figured two things. One, if you crash, shit's getting messed up. Bad. And two, I don't have anywhere to take off/land


----------



## tonefreak

no kidding. we killed one of our planes flying in the parking lot of a school, had a draft come over the roof, grab the plane from about 50 feet up, and smash it into the black top lol


----------



## MM54

Ouch.

I'd say I keep my truck on the ground, but I don't. I've done jumps 10 feet high and 25 feet long before at full throttle 

Still wonder why the clutch is fucked up ?


----------



## tonefreak

ugh. FUCK. 

WTF and i supposed to do NOW!

so Taylor and i are going out friday night. the movie we wanna see doesn't start til 9... 
she has her reginal soccer tourney tomorow/this weekend. if they lose tomorow, they are done, and her parents don't really care what time she gets home, just so long as she's home by midnight.

if they win, she has to be home early so she gets a good night sleep before the game they will have to play saturday...

so now HOW am i supposed to cheer at her game tomorow! LOL

i think i'll sit on the away team's bleachers. lol


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I'd say I keep my truck on the ground, but I don't. I've done jumps 10 feet high and 25 feet long before at full throttle
> 
> Still wonder why the clutch is fucked up ?




HAHAHA yeah... lol. that would explain why every part on your truck is BROKEN. lol


----------



## MM54

I've sheared off a couple axles, shattered suspension arms, bent the rods of the pistons in shocks, torn tires off the rims, snapped off servo heads, driven rocks through the servo casing, through the circuit board, into the gears therein, gouged through skid plates, bowed (temporarily) the frame the whole way into the flywheel, stripped the motor mount, and all kinds of things I can't remember.

It's fun.


----------



## Codyjohns

MM54 said:


> I've sheared off a couple axles, shattered suspension arms, bent the rods of the pistons in shocks, torn tires off the rims, snapped off servo heads, driven rocks through the servo casing, through the circuit board, into the gears therein, gouged through skid plates, bowed (temporarily) the frame the whole way into the flywheel, stripped the motor mount, and all kinds of things I can't remember.
> 
> It's fun.



That sounds like fun.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I've sheared off a couple axles, shattered suspension arms, bent the rods of the pistons in shocks, torn tires off the rims, snapped off servo heads, driven rocks through the servo casing, through the circuit board, into the gears therein, gouged through skid plates, bowed (temporarily) the frame the whole way into the flywheel, stripped the motor mount, and all kinds of things I can't remember.
> 
> It's fun.




i would sell it and buy an ATV! lol.

way harder to break! lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> ugh. FUCK.
> 
> WTF and i supposed to do NOW!
> 
> so Taylor and i are going out friday night. the movie we wanna see doesn't start til 9...
> she has her reginal soccer tourney tomorow/this weekend. if they lose tomorow, they are done, and her parents don't really care what time she gets home, just so long as she's home by midnight.
> 
> if they win, she has to be home early so she gets a good night sleep before the game they will have to play saturday...
> 
> so now HOW am i supposed to cheer at her game tomorow! LOL
> 
> i think i'll sit on the away team's bleachers. lol



Ouch


----------



## MM54

Michael RT said:


> That sounds like fun.



It's great. If I get this thing running like new and get my dad to fix his, I'll definitely take some video next time we run.



tonefreak said:


> i would sell it and buy an ATV! lol.
> 
> way harder to break! lol



Then I would break me, which is harder to fix.

Also, I don't have anywhere to run an ATV


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> It's great. If I get this thing running like new and get my dad to fix his, I'll definitely take some video next time we run.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would break me, which is harder to fix.
> 
> Also, I don't have anywhere to run an ATV




no trails in PA? i suppose you don't have a truck to take it to the trails anyways... lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> no trails in PA? i suppose you don't have a truck to take it to the trails anyways... lol



My dad has trucks we could take one in easily, it just doesn't really interest me all that much.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Ouch



I'll cheer for her team and keep my fingers and toes crossed.

haha

the plan was/is that i'll pick her up at 6, cause thats about the soonest she's ready after soccer practice, plus i think i have to work till 5, so by the time i get home, get cleaned up, and get to her house, it's almost 6.

then i am gonna drive back to my house with her, because the route she currently takes to get to my house is SLOOOOOOW and LOOOONG, so i need to show her the backroads/fast route.

then go down to oshkosh for dinner, and after that we'll have some time to kill (if we go to the late movie... we may have to find an earlier one :/...), so we were gonna stop in at a party that some freinds of my family's are putting on for a bit, (these people are from out of town, they're in town this week and next, and it's probably the only time i'll get to see them, so i need to stop in for at least a bit and just say hey, introduce them to taylor so they can stop wondering who she is lol), and then head to the movie when it's time




so we may have to change plans a bit. ugh


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> My dad has trucks we could take one in easily, it just doesn't really interest me all that much.




i love my ATV... its a beast. 

just don't get stuck

turns out my taylor is big into ATV's too... so hopefully sometime this summer i'll get to go to her cabin with her family and take my ATV so we can ride together a bit. they keep their ATV's at their cabin... they have no use for ATV's in a subdivision lol


although i'm sure i could get into LOTS of trouble with my ATV in their subdivision... haha


----------



## MM54

I really need to find a girl who is into the same things I am


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I really need to find a girl who is into the same things I am




find one with teh same sense of humor too

makes everything waaaaay easier.


find one that likes you too


my freind josh texts me yesterday at work

"taylor says you havn't made "it" official yet

i respond, no, we've only been out 2 times, but i was planning on asking her friday if she want to make "it" official and be... whatever you wanna call it. an "item" as my mom calls it.

so he responds

"well if your at all nervous about that, don't be, she really likes you a lot."

so we texted back and forth a bit, turns out his girlfreind Kaitlyn, who is best freinds with Taylor, tells him most everything taylor tells her, and apparently all taylor has talked to kaitlyn about since last wednesday wen we went out, is me. 

 

fuck yeah.

lol


----------



## tonefreak

oh and then he says

and kaitlyn told me that taylor told her to tell me to tell you that you don't hold taylor's hand right.

so i respond with 'and what exactly would be the right way?'

Josh: the finger way. or whatever they call it. I have no idea how to explain it

me: I know exactly how she wants it, text her for me and tell her she'll have to show me friday though.

lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> find one with teh same sense of humor too
> 
> makes everything waaaaay easier.
> 
> 
> find one that likes you too



I've found those two individually, never together 



tonefreak said:


> my freind josh texts me yesterday at work
> 
> "taylor says you havn't made "it" official yet
> 
> i respond, no, we've only been out 2 times, but i was planning on asking her friday if she want to make "it" official and be... whatever you wanna call it. an "item" as my mom calls it.
> 
> so he responds
> 
> "well if your at all nervous about that, don't be, she really likes you a lot."
> 
> so we texted back and forth a bit, turns out his girlfreind Kaitlyn, who is best freinds with Taylor, tells him most everything taylor tells her, and apparently all taylor has talked to kaitlyn about since last wednesday wen we went out, is me.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck yeah.
> 
> lol



That's always fun to have a connection to find out what they _really_ think.



tonefreak said:


> oh and then he says
> 
> and kaitlyn told me that taylor told her to tell me to tell you that you don't hold taylor's hand right.
> 
> so i respond with 'and what exactly would be the right way?'
> 
> Josh: the finger way. or whatever they call it. I have no idea how to explain it
> 
> me: I know exactly how she wants it, text her for me and tell her she'll have to show me friday though.
> 
> lol



Interwoven fingers? I have big hands, usually that way doesn't go too well for them with me


----------



## tonefreak

yeah i have good sized hands too. 

lets just say i have no problems wrapping my hands around a 5 string bass neck or a 12 string guitar neck LOL

and when i played piano, i could reach like... 2 keys over an octave if i remember right. that was in 7th or 8th grade. i should see how far i can reach now.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> yeah i have good sized hands too.
> 
> lets just say i have no problems wrapping my hands around a 5 string bass neck or a 12 string guitar neck LOL
> 
> and when i played piano, i could reach like... 2 keys over an octave if i remember right. that was in 7th or 8th grade. i should see how far i can reach now.



"I can't feel my fingers."
"Oh, sorry"


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> "I can't feel my fingers."
> "Oh, sorry"




hahahahaha

that's funny. 

doesn't help being a guitarist and bass player... lol

i have a pretty crushing grip. lol


----------



## MM54

Yup


----------



## tonefreak

oh yeah and lets not forget drummer and farm hand

so i was asked to fill in for a dude in a play my mom and sister are in this summer, he cant be there for one performance.

so it would involve one part where i dance with my sister and end up having to carry her off stage (and knowing me i would probably just drop her on purpose)

my sister doesn't want me to cause she doesn't think i can hold her. do you have any idea how tempting it is to say 'well then LOSE SOME WEIGHT!'

LOL.

i'm not going to do either. i have no desire to act, and i would like to live through the night lol.


----------



## MM54




----------



## tonefreak

so i just texted taylor and said
so a little bird told me that i don't hold your hand right


and she responds with

well there's definitly room for improvemnet! lol


----------



## MM54

Nice.

I'm out for the evening, tomorrow is my last full day of high school EVER


----------



## tonefreak

nice. 

make the best of it!


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> If you have no clue what I'm on about:
> Traxxas - T-Maxx 3.3 (#4907) - Overview | traxxas.com
> I don't have all the extras they mention on that page (Like oversized tired and the 2.4gHz radio) but it's the same truck, I just don't have hundreds of dollars for the fancy upgrades



I have always wanted one of these, since fifth grade


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> I have always wanted one of these, since fifth grade




same here

5th grade is also when i started playing guitar... and was cursed with gas, and ever since, i havn't been able to afford much other then guitar stuff! LOL


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> same here
> 
> 5th grade is also when i started playing guitar... and was cursed with gas, and ever since, i havn't been able to afford much other then guitar stuff! LOL



hahaha. I didn't start playing until 8th grade, secretly, because i wasn't aloud to play guitar


----------



## tonefreak

wow

that sucks

my parents bought me my first acoustic thingy, and then bought me my strat, and i've bought and payed for everything else i own.


----------



## MM54




----------



## Codyjohns

Morning fuckers.


----------



## Jesstaa

Alright, it's officially time to start saving for a new fullstack.
Cabs first, then a new head.

Probably should get my 900 fixed at some stage too.


----------



## mike mike

This morning will be the last time in a very long time i see Someone very very special to me. 700 mile will separate us. i am going to miss her so much


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> This morning will be the last time in a very long time i see Someone very very special to me. 700 mile will separate us. i am going to miss her so much


 
Ouch.
I've been through that, it won't be easy at first, but hang in there!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Morning fuckers.


 
Mornin'/afternoon! 

Edit: FUCKER


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> This morning will be the last time in a very long time i see Someone very very special to me. 700 mile will separate us. i am going to miss her so much



A very good friend of mine (and prom date) is moving to Colorado in a couple weeks, 1,584.2 miles from here, so I know what you mean.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> A very good friend of mine (and prom date) is moving to Colorado in a couple weeks, 1,584.2 miles from here, so I know what you mean.



Yeah it's hard. i know i will still talk to her and see her once in a blue moon, but its the thought that there will be no more evening walks, no more laying in the fields watching the sun go down, no more sitting on her driveway at night, no more anything.


----------



## mike mike

Well, it's over. i said good bye. went on a walk with her, then went back to her place, some people showed up, and now i am back home.


----------



## TwinACStacks

NOW, lets give the AC30 the respect it's due:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Eo1zFVuWA]YouTube - ‪Jimmy Page Robert Plant No Quarter Unledded The Truth Explodes‬&rlm;[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> This morning will be the last time in a very long time i see Someone very very special to me. 700 mile will separate us. i am going to miss her so much



I am sorry to hear this Mike. We have all felt this pain in one form or another. I wish it on no one. I dated a girl that looked exactly like Tiffany Amber Theisen. She moved to Ohio. That last day was hard. The next day was even rougher. I went on a hell of a bender.

Hang in there dude.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> I am sorry to hear this Mike. We have all felt this pain in one form or another. I wish it on no one. I dated a girl that looked exactly like Tiffany Amber Theisen. She moved to Ohio. That last day was hard. The next day was even rougher. I went on a hell of a bender.
> 
> Hang in there dude.



Make sense since you are Zack's Twin....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Well, it's over. i said good bye. went on a walk with her, then went back to her place, some people showed up, and now i am back home.



 Mike, I still stay in touch with my prom Date, 40 years ago. She has relocated to Texas, after a Divorce and has two grown Sons.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Make sense since you are Zack's Twin....
> 
> TWIN



Should we be scared that you know who Zack is? 

Zack Attack rocked!!!!!!


----------



## mike mike

I will keep in touch


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I am about to take the SAT for the second time on 2 hours of sleep  I am not tired, but i am not expecting to do so well this time. Which sucks because i got a lousy 1810 last time


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I am about to take the SAT for the second time on 2 hours of sleep  I am not tired, but i am not expecting to do so well this time. Which sucks because i got a lousy 1810 last time



I'm a terrible writer, so my writing score destroyed my overall SAT score. Good luck!


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I am about to take the SAT for the second time on 2 hours of sleep  I am not tired, but i am not expecting to do so well this time. Which sucks because i got a lousy 1810 last time




SAT= Stupid Ass Test


----------



## mike mike

I think i did no better than last time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey R/T We got a Big Name Guitar player just joined the forum. Alvin Youngblood Hart. I found a Post of his on the Other Amps thread about Sound City Amps. 

This Man is Blues DELUXE.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey R/T We got a Big Name Guitar player just joined the forum. Alvin Youngblood Hart. I found a Post of his on the Other Amps thread about Sound City Amps.
> 
> This Man is Blues DELUXE.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah I seen that thread ..........he's a awesome blues guitarist and singer all in one...........I watched some of his Youtube video's.


----------



## tonefreak

morning all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> morning all



Morning TF....what's shakin' in Wisconsin.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

He's Going to have MORE FUN today than Yesterday, R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Morning Guys
> 
> TWIN



Good morning Sir Twin.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Mr. Mike.

 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> Morning TF....what's shakin' in Wisconsin.




not much!

i went wakeboarding before, and i have band practice in a bit.

and it's super nice out today!


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been posting as much lately. There is a lot of stuff going on. how is everyone?


----------



## tonefreak

i'm doing good mike! summer has officially started for me, i finished the last of my school friday, i had my first wakeboarding trip of the year today...


----------



## tonefreak

you get that Vader cab yet?


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> i'm doing good mike! summer has officially started for me, i finished the last of my school friday, i had my first wakeboarding trip of the year today...





tonefreak said:


> you get that Vader cab yet?



Sounds fun. I get the Vader "No later than Thursday June 9th" so i am anxiously awaiting that. 

I made this song in two hours on friday morning and did a little bit of editing today. Check it out
http://soundcloud.com/you/tracks


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> Sounds fun. I get the Vader "No later than Thursday June 9th" so i am anxiously awaiting that.
> 
> I made this song in two hours on friday morning and did a little bit of editing today. Check it out
> http://soundcloud.com/you/tracks




link doesn't send me to your song... sends me to my tracks on my account. lol


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> link doesn't send me to your song... sends me to my tracks on my account. lol



A New Beginning by Mike Ashton on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free my bad


----------



## tonefreak

haha, i'm listening to it right now. sounds good!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> haha, i'm listening to it right now. sounds good!



Thanks man


----------



## tonefreak

ok, so im playing drums for my band next week at camp. 

so were practicing today, and we play live with a korg beatlab metronome, just to keep it consistent. it's all christian worship stuff. if it was rock n roll, who cares. lol

but about 50% of the stuff ends with a retard... well that's hard to do with a metronme blasting away in my ear. so i stopped off at radio shack, bought 2 mono 1/4 jacks, a 2 way stomp switch and a little 2x3 plastic case. i'm gonna wire up a kill switch that i can mount to my high hat stand to kill the signal to my headphones for retards.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> ok, so im playing drums for my band next week at camp.
> 
> so were practicing today, and we play live with a korg beatlab metronome, just to keep it consistent. it's all christian worship stuff. if it was rock n roll, who cares. lol
> 
> but about 50% of the stuff ends with a retard... well that's hard to do with a metronme blasting away in my ear. so i stopped off at radio shack, bought 2 mono 1/4 jacks, a 2 way stomp switch and a little 2x3 plastic case. i'm gonna wire up a kill switch that i can mount to my high hat stand to kill the signal to my headphones for retards.



nice! sounds really cool


----------



## tonefreak

ACH!

used too high heat on my solder pen and fried the switch

either that or it was bad from the beginning. lol


----------



## MM54

I don't use variable power soldering irons, I have the cheapo 30W Radioshack iron. It works really well, and is very consistent. I've left it on by accident for days on end and it doesn't seem to hurt


----------



## TwinACStacks

mm54 said:


> i don't use variable power soldering irons, i have the cheapo 30w radioshack iron. It works really well, and is very consistent. I've left it on by accident for days on end and it doesn't seem to hurt



 +1

 twin


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I don't use variable power soldering irons, I have the cheapo 30W Radioshack iron. It works really well, and is very consistent. I've left it on by accident for days on end and it doesn't seem to hurt




yup, that's what i used to have too.

then i got a weller...


i like the weller a LOT more then the cheapo one i had.


----------



## MM54

I could go for a new tip on mine, but that's just a $2 part next time I'm out near Radioshack


----------



## tonefreak

ok so i'm gonna go down to my workshop and work some more on this kill switch idea... see if i can get it to work.


----------



## MM54

Remember what I told you


----------



## tonefreak

yup. im letting the componenets cool a bit, and im gonna go plug it in and see.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> yup. im letting the componenets cool a bit, and im gonna go plug it in and see.



The components needs COOL? Good god man, what're you soldering with, my old 200W soldering gun I use for mains wire?


----------



## tonefreak

works like a charm!

now answer me this. as its wired now, why wouldn't the signal just bypass the switch all the time???

i probably should know this, but it is evading my brain.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> works like a charm!
> 
> now answer me this. as its wired now, why wouldn't the signal just bypass the switch all the time???
> 
> i probably should know this, but it is evading my brain.



When the switch is closed, it is the same as connecting the tip to the sleeve, shorting out the input. No current can flow into the amplifier, thus it is silent.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> The components needs COOL? Good god man, what're you soldering with, my old 200W soldering gun I use for mains wire?




LOL

my weller does 850* maxed out...


i have it set at 650*

my last solder was just dry as i typed that lol


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> When the switch is closed, it is the same as connecting the tip to the sleeve, shorting out the input. No current can flow into the amplifier, thus it is silent.




makes perfect sense.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> LOL
> 
> my weller does 850* maxed out...
> 
> 
> i have it set at 650*
> 
> my last solder was just dry as i typed that lol



I don't know the temperature, but my 200W gun literally glows bright red when it's on, it's that hot. I learned to solder with it back in the day, building a portable ipod charger 

I managed not to cook the components with it, and now have a reasonable iron. I still break out the monster sometimes though when I need to solder stuff like 12AWG mains wire, or right onto amp chassis.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I don't know the temperature, but my 200W gun literally glows bright red when it's on, it's that hot. I learned to solder with it back in the day, building a portable ipod charger
> 
> I managed not to cook the components with it, and now have a reasonable iron. I still break out the monster sometimes though when I need to solder stuff like 12AWG mains wire, or right onto amp chassis.




yeah, we've got one of those too.

works really good when you need to solder a new connector on the pigtail for your trailer lights and it's 0* outside...

lol

also works good when your in a hurry to get the wiring in a guitar done and don't feel like waiting long for pots to heat up to make ground connections. haha


----------



## Codyjohns

New amp day. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCIg3jTCma4]YouTube - ‪1978 Marshall 2204 JMP‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

Michael RT said:


> New amp day.
> 
> YouTube - ‪1978 Marshall 2204 JMP‬&rlm;





YOU SUCK...

just kidding! congratulations! looks sweet! i'll have a listen to the clip eventually... but i just got done listening to music all day at work and don't really feel like listening any more right now lol


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> New amp day.
> 
> YouTube - ‪1978 Marshall 2204 JMP‬&rlm;


 
Damn...
Nice, congrats man


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Damn...
> Nice, congrats man



Thx SD.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> New amp day.
> 
> YouTube - ‪1978 Marshall 2204 JMP‬&rlm;



Great video, great amp. Congratulations Michael!


----------



## Steve0525

hey dude... nice 2204 RT


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve0525 said:


> hey dude... nice 2204 RT



Thx Steve .......I needed a 50 watter big time...........love this amp head.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi guys



Hey LH.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH.



hi bro. how goes it?


----------



## drriff

Wow RT, I think I like the sound of the 2204 even more than the 1959.
Awesome collection there brother!


----------



## mike mike

RICHARD!! havent talked to you forever!! and Mark!! how goes it?


----------



## drriff

It's all good Mr. Mike Mike!

Wifey split for Fios so I am gripping until Friday when we get it installed, phone, Interent, & TV! I haven't had cable for over 8 years.


----------



## MM54

drriff said:


> It's all good Mr. Mike Mike!
> 
> Wifey split for Fios so I am gripping until Friday when we get it installed, phone, Interent, & TV! I haven't had cable for over 8 years.



I have a feeling you'll be disappointed 

We have cable and I don't watch it


----------



## mike mike

drriff said:


> It's all good Mr. Mike Mike!
> 
> Wifey split for Fios so I am gripping until Friday when we get it installed, phone, Interent, & TV! I haven't had cable for over 8 years.



Nice!! I don't watch TV anymore, but that sounds really neat


----------



## drriff

Well when I do watch the tube, I am just kind of tired of the the whole friggin rabbit ears thing.


----------



## drriff

The Fiber Optic internet is what I am really looking forward to.


----------



## MM54

That'll be really nice


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi bro. how goes it?



It's going great ...........NAD!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Wow RT, I think I like the sound of the 2204 even more than the 1959.
> Awesome collection there brother!



Thanks DR.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> It's going great ...........NAD!!!!!



good score


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> good score



I got the amp head and a 1933 cab (with a G12-65) for 1,400.00 .


----------



## MM54

Very nice deal


----------



## Jasper.

Nice amp RT (do you also have a recording of the 1959? I'm very curious)


A week ago i bought myself a microphone stand. And I made some recordings just to experiment with it. It's not very well played, but listen to the tone.

SoundClick artist: jasperpost - page with MP3 music downloads

It are the 'postmortem', 'WorldPaintedBlood', and 'MetalChurch' recordings. The other ones are made a half year ago.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Nice amp RT (do you also have a recording of the 1959? I'm very curious)
> 
> 
> A week ago i bought myself a microphone stand. And I made some recordings just to experiment with it. It's not very well played, but listen to the tone.
> 
> SoundClick artist: jasperpost - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> It are the 'postmortem', 'WorldPaintedBlood', and 'MetalChurch' recordings. The other ones are made a half year ago.



Your recordings sounds great. 

I have alot of recordings of the 1959 here Tindeck MP3 Hosting: Profile



This one is my favorite one of the 1959.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Your recordings sounds great.
> 
> I have alot of recordings of the 1959 here Tindeck MP3 Hosting: Profile
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite one of the 1959.



I want a 1959 :S 
I think i would like the 1959RR. Crazy Train! GAS!


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> I want a 1959 :S
> I think i would like the 1959RR. Crazy Train! GAS!



Yeah... you can't go wrong with a Superlead. 

My '78 2204 sounds like a pissed off Superlead.


----------



## tonefreak

hi all


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi all



Hey TF .


----------



## MM54

I don't get the gas gauge in my car. The manual says it's a 19 gallon tank (ouch). The needle was completely down sitting on the "Empty" peg and it was running like it was low on gas. I went down and got $20 in gas (the receipt says 5.073 gallons), which raised the gauge to saying I have 3/8 of a tank.


----------



## tonefreak

hahaha

bad gas guage? lol

our truck, haha, when the needle on the guage in our truck says 1/4 tank, you need to put gas in, because you might get to your destination, but you won't make it back home! lol


----------



## MM54

I figure it's something stuck or worn out or something. It drops the last 1/8 of a tank all at once, so when it's on a quarter, it's best to get gas with me too 

On a side note though, if I fill it up, the needle is way off the top of the gauge, not really sure about that one  It also drips gas when the needle is above a 'full tank' which is kind of annoying.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I figure it's something stuck or worn out or something. It drops the last 1/8 of a tank all at once, so when it's on a quarter, it's best to get gas with me too
> 
> On a side note though, if I fill it up, the needle is way off the top of the gauge, not really sure about that one  It also drips gas when the needle is above a 'full tank' which is kind of annoying.




i found that when the guage on the truck i on the red line, if you accelerate really hard, it goes UP. you have MORE gas!



lol

the REST of the time, if you accelerate hard, you can watch it drop lol


----------



## SmokeyDopey

lol I drove an '85 Cherokee that did the same thing. If you were going downhill slightly braking, the tank would be full. If you were going uphill and accelerating, all of a sudden the red light would come indicating low fuel.


----------



## mike mike

Hello and good morning to all.... which consists of smokey dopey this morning  how are you sSmokey? WHat's your name btw? and Hi Matt!


----------



## MM54

'Morning Mike


----------



## mike mike

Hi Matt. I am really sick but i have to go to work any way. but i am leaving early(to go for another job interview )


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Good morning! (afternoon now actually).

My name is Matias, but I go by Matt too!


----------



## MM54

SmokeyDopey said:


> Good morning! (afternoon now actually).
> 
> My name is Matias, but I go by Matt too!



Too late, the forum has met it's quota of Matt's permitted. You will continue to be known as SmokeyDopey, or some other form thereof.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. agreed

cause i'm a matt too

but i normally get called TF

hi Matt


----------



## mike mike

I just got a band aoffer from these guys, and right after my mom said she would let me do bands and stuff, she changed her mind and said no, among other things., here they are
warscythe | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I just got a band aoffer from these guys, and right after my mom said she would let me do bands and stuff, she changed her mind and said no, among other things., here they are
> warscythe | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos



I'm sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Back to the top

Hi fuckers


----------



## tonefreak

hi LH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi TF


----------



## Jesstaa

Don't suppose any of you guys bought a copy of Dio's Killing The Dragon picture disc.
I bought it for $25 brand new a few weeks ago, and man, what a way to remember the legend.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Are all Matts Farmers? (Yes they have Farms in Argentina, especially Cattle farms.)

 TWIN


----------



## MM54

Despite living in the middle of nowhere, Twin, I'm not a farmer


----------



## TwinACStacks

MM54 said:


> Despite living in the middle of nowhere, Twin, I'm not a farmer



You should consider a change in vocation then....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's some more pic's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Here's some more pic's.



None of them say ENGL on them.






















Nice collection RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> None of them say ENGL on them.
> 
> 
> Nice collection RT




If I put a Engl logo on the 2204........do you think people will notice. 


I ordered the 9 inch Marshall logo for it...........hopfully I will get it in 2 weeks.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> None of them say ENGL on them.



Didn't the Brits, (with our help), KICK THE GERMAN'S ASSES once all ready?

just sayin'.....

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Just got a pretty decent recording of my 900 cranked (Bit of sloppy playing, really baked and I had low blood sugar) But it sounds awesome, I'll upload it soon.


----------



## Jesstaa

JCM 900 4100 Cranked, 1/2 step down tuning

My guitar is a bit out of tune for half of it, but I fix it and it sounds awesome.
Right click and download it rather than playing it through your web browser, streaming it makes it really low quality.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

longfxukxnhair said:


> None of them say ENGL on them.



It wouldn't fool anyone if you did 

Besides, why would you want to do a damned fool thing like that anyway


----------



## Codyjohns

Jesstaa said:


> JCM 900 4100 Cranked, 1/2 step down tuning
> 
> My guitar is a bit out of tune for half of it, but I fix it and it sounds awesome.
> Right click and download it rather than playing it through your web browser, streaming it makes it really low quality.



Sounds great Jesstaa.........I like the mids you're getting.


----------



## mike mike

Morning all. How's everyone been? The amp is a beauty RT.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Mornin/afternoon

Yeah, looking good there RT.
hows it goin mike


----------



## mike mike

SmokeyDopey said:


> Mornin/afternoon
> 
> Yeah, looking good there RT.
> hows it goin mike



It's alright. not feeling great. i am waiting for the house to empty to use my new cab at an acceptable volume. how about your self?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hanging in there. Working!

Make the walls SHAKE


----------



## mike mike

SmokeyDopey said:


> Hanging in there. Working!
> 
> Make the walls SHAKE



I will. how is the Bud? i am craving. i haven't had any since a few days after 420 and i got a new pipe.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Morning all. How's everyone been? The amp is a beauty RT.





SmokeyDopey said:


> Mornin/afternoon
> 
> Yeah, looking good there RT.
> hows it goin mike



Heys guys .........does anyone have a Line 6 logo I can borrow (for my 2204) t'll my Marshall logo comes in the mail.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Heys guys .........does anyone have a Line 6 logo I can borrow (for my 2204) t'll my Marshall logo comes in the mail.



I'll ask my neighbor  how are you RT?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mike mike said:


> I will. how is the Bud? i am craving. i haven't had any since a few days after 420 and i got a new pipe.


 
Almost done lol
We had a lot of get togethers and parties, and we supplied a lot of it, so I'm running low, but I already started my indoor


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Heys guys .........does anyone have a Line 6 logo I can borrow (for my 2204) t'll my Marshall logo comes in the mail.


 
Wait............... was that a joke..?


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Wait............... was that a joke..?



YES!!!! I was joking


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> YES!!!! I was joking


 
lol
sorry, just checkin'!


----------



## mike mike

So far i have only been able to crank the My amp through my new cab all the way 2  i need this house empty! completely!


----------



## TwinACStacks

You afraid of meltin' the furniture Mike?

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> You afraid of meltin' the furniture Mike?
> 
> TWIN



I think i just did. Both cabs, master volume on 5. holy shit 

In case you guys haven't seen(which judging by the post number and the view count, you have not) take a look  NCD..


----------



## TwinACStacks

I hadn't realized that DARTH got out of the Deathstar business.....

 TWIN


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I just got the joke...

Mike, you should put a black cape over it.


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> I hadn't realized that DARTH got out of the Deathstar business.....
> 
> TWIN



Oh yes he did, and he means business!



SmokeyDopey said:


> I just got the joke...
> 
> Mike, you should put a black cape over it.



That... is...





































































































GENIUS!


----------



## Jesstaa

Michael RT said:


> Sounds great Jesstaa.........I like the mids you're getting.



The mids are about the only thing I have EQ'd in, they're up on like 7/8, and pres/treble are on 0 with bass on 4.


----------



## mike mike

Muahahahaha


----------



## JayCM800

mike mike said:


> Muahahahaha


 Meh... nothing like a Marshall!

For real, put a black cape on it!!!


----------



## mike mike

JayCM800 said:


> Meh... nothing like a Marshall!
> 
> For real, put a black cape on it!!!



The marshall is right next to it


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Shit... we lost Mike to the dark side..


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's a good fucking thing I'm a JEDI.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> It's a good fucking thing I'm a JEDI.....
> 
> TWIN



May the Plexi be with you ............Yoda


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> May the Plexi be with you ............Yoda



Thank you, Young Skywalker.

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

Oh holy fuck my ears are ringing.
My amp seems so much louder in it's new spot.


----------



## fstrat59slp

wow the number of likes is kind of an eerie number..... 666


----------



## mike mike

fstrat59slp said:


> wow the number of likes is kind of an eerie number..... 666



I want to like your comment but then it will be 667! :O


----------



## SmokeyDopey

OK, lets keep it 666. No more likes.


----------



## Codyjohns

I think the magic number for this thread should be 900.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> I think the magic number for this thread should be 900.


 
Well, that makes sense.


----------



## mike mike

Hey guys. I think i'll fire up the MkIII today


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey guys. I think i'll fire up the MkIII today



You should wipe the dust off first before you play it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> You should wipe the dust off first before you play it.



ABSOLUTELY. The Dust will restrict airflow and It won't Travel NEARLY as far....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> ABSOLUTELY. The Dust will restrict airflow and It won't Travel NEARLY as far....
> 
> TWIN



I like the trail the dust leaves in the air like it's on fire as it goes across the sky.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> You should wipe the dust off first before you play it.



 true that haha. I tried taking a video, as i tried recording it last week or the week before... didn't sound very good at all ha. but in standard tuning, it is a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> true that haha. I tried taking a video, as i tried recording it last week or the week before... didn't sound very good at all ha. but in standard tuning, it is a force to be reckoned with!



I still think any Marshall lover should have a 900 in their collection ......fucking great amps.


----------



## Stratguy

Hi guys - i am thinking of buying a JCM 900 - 4100 model. I don't gig but jam alot at different places and we do the occasional deck party at a buddys place that kind of shit. Does this head have to be cranked to get a decent tone out of it? If so i certaqinly don't need 100 Watts - the price is right though at $700.00 CND. Any help here will be appreciated - thanks.


----------



## Codyjohns

Stratguy said:


> Hi guys - i am thinking of buying a JCM 900 - 4100 model. I don't gig but jam alot at different places and we do the occasional deck party at a buddys place that kind of shit. Does this head have to be cranked to get a decent tone out of it? If so i certaqinly don't need 100 Watts - the price is right though at $700.00 CND. Any help here will be appreciated - thanks.



Does the 4100 have EL34's in it or 6L6's ??


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Back to the top

Hi guys


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Back to the top
> 
> Hi guys



Hey LH......... whats new??


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys. Am I late to the TOSS????

 TWIN


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Yeah, too late. We got several yards of air this time


----------



## mike mike

Good Morning guys. This is my 4,000th post


----------



## tonefreak

hi mike! nice!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mornin'!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey LH......... whats new??



Not much bro. How about you?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not much bro. How about you?



I've been in Marshall heaven with my new amp heads I bought.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I've been in Marshall heaven with my new amp heads I bought.



Sounds like a real fine place to be R/T.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just finished modding the AC30CC. It is unfuckingreal. Did a pictorial in the "other Amps" section.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Sounds like a real fine place to be R/T.
> 
> TWIN



Twin that 2204 and 1959 have made me a very happy man.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I've been in Marshall heaven with my new amp heads I bought.



Thats cool. I havent played a guitar in about 4 weeks. UGH


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I just finished modding the AC30CC. It is unfuckingreal. Did a pictorial in the "other Amps" section.
> 
> TWIN



Replace the wicker?


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I just finished modding the AC30CC. It is unfuckingreal. Did a pictorial in the "other Amps" section.
> 
> TWIN



I seen that 

You did a great job on it .


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats cool. I havent played a guitar in about 4 weeks. UGH



GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND JAM!
Is something wrong that you can't play?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND JAM!
> Is something wrong that you can't play?



My heart is not in it. And I have other things my mind is into at the moment.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> My heart is not in it. And I have other things my mind is into at the moment.



Very well. I hope you are doing alright. sometimes i have a hard time forcing myself to play due to my depression issues, so i hope your not going through that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> Very well. I hope you are doing alright. sometimes i have a hard time forcing myself to play due to my depression issues, so i hope your not going through that.



Thanks for checking up on me. Its not depression. Just have my mind on other things. And the heat is killing me. This is the most I have been awake after work all week. FUCKING HATE SUMMER!


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thanks for checking up on me. Its not depression. Just have my mind on other things. And the heat is killing me. This is the most I have been awake after work all week. FUCKING HATE SUMMER!



haha. i hope things get better. You gotta warm up that SE. more importantly than that, i just wanna know you are feeling alright.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> haha. i hope things get better. You gotta warm up that SE. more importantly than that, i just wanna know you are feeling alright.



Im a lil burnt out but Im feeling fine lil bro. Thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a pix of my other two girls. 




By michaelrt at 2011-06-24




By michaelrt at 2011-06-24


----------



## tonefreak

i should post a pic of my strat as she sits now

god is it ugly, but it sounds and plays SO nice.

i have a black HSS pickguard on it, DP-100 in the bridge slot, nothing in the middle or neck slots, a 2 way toggle switch wired as a kill switch in the volume pot position, and a volume pot with a chrome knob in the 1st tone pot position. nothing in the 2nd tone pot position, and nothing in the 5 way switch slot


----------



## V-man

Anybody want to talk me into or out of a future Voodoo Mod on my Dual Reverb?

It's my first amp and used prices suck anyway, so resale is no issue. I have a 1959RR for my classic stuff, 1992 Superbass as the Ultimate Doom Slave, and my 2550, which needs little explanation of what it does. The thing is that the highest gain I have is neck and neck between the 2550 & 4100 and more would come in handy. I also like the option of having a good distortion at low volumes. That and it would keep the 900 fresh, which is being neglected due to the play time on the other amps.

So, mod it or leave it alone and boost it?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

V-man said:


> Anybody want to talk me into or out of a future Voodoo Mod on my Dual Reverb?
> 
> It's my first amp and used prices suck anyway, so resale is no issue. I have a 1959RR for my classic stuff, 1992 Superbass as the Ultimate Doom Slave, and my 2550, which needs little explanation of what it does. The thing is that the highest gain I have is neck and neck between the 2550 & 4100 and more would come in handy. I also like the option of having a good distortion at low volumes. That and it would keep the 900 fresh, which is being neglected due to the play time on the other amps.
> 
> So, mod it or leave it alone and boost it?


 
What does this voodoo mod consist of?


----------



## tonefreak

SmokeyDopey said:


> What does this voodoo mod consist of?





voodoo... obviously!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Here's a pix of my other two girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-06-24
> 
> By michaelrt at 2011-06-24


 
I like


----------



## V-man

SmokeyDopey said:


> What does this voodoo mod consist of?



Link to the Voodoo Amps JCM 900 4100 "Metal Mods":Marshall JCM900 4100

Standard Mod™ $295.00
Circuitry Modifications

Description / Specs:

All Modifications are exclusive to Voodoo Amps® 
Highest gain Mod available for the JCM900 4100 series 
Designed for Modern Metal players 
Channel A - Improved cleans but most ideal when used as a rhythm channel 
Channel B - Greatly increased gain & highly saturated! 
Maximum versatility with our new "Saturate" control pot & Global control (included) 
Saturate control allows you to dial in more saturated gain to meet your needs 
No matter how much gain you use you can still hear all the notes within the chords 
When you turn the gain control to 10 - it's all useable 
Increased sustain - Smoother & more liquid like 
Increased rich harmonic detail & complexity 
Pinch harmonics are effortless - Zakk fans will love it! 
Endless liquid-like sustain -Incredibly smooth & easy to play 
Leads & rhythms are extremely fluid - Vibrato & bends feel smoother / easier 
EQ section is much more active, responsive & musical 
Brighter or warmer / browner tones can be dialed in via EQ adjustments 
Mids are very focused & cut through with ease 
Big low-end - perfect for modern metal palm mutes 
Highs are smoother & more open 
The tone is much more inspiring, smoother/easier to play & more fun to play on 
Faster attack - tracks every note you play immediately 
Over all frequency response is better balanced / more even sounding 
Cranked tones at lower volumes 
Will cut through & sit in the mix much better live as well as in the recording studio 
Saturate & Global controls are installed in place of Reverb controls 
Note: Reverb is disabled - reverb cables & pan are removed 
Note: Channel A makes for a better clean channel verses a crunch channel 
All other features will function the same - Features are not removed nor disengaged 
Recommended Voodoo Add-On™ controls; Bottom or Push/Pull Bottom 
We do not offer Modifications or upgrades to the fx-loop, switching circuitry or reverb 
All components used are high quality & are chosen for quality of tone, feel & reliability 
Please list "Metal Mod" in the notes section of the Mod-Form 
Voodoo Mods™ retain your amps resale value verses decreasing it 
Approximate turn-around time 5-7 days - rush service is available  

Deluxe Mod™ $574.00 
Output Transformer Upgrade to Standard Mod™
Description/Specs:

Includes Standard Mod™ (see above) 
Incudes Upgraded Mercury Magnetics VA-4100-O Voodoo-Designed™ Output Transformer 
$229.00 & $50.00 Installation fee (included) 
Vastly increased sustain - leads are much more liquid like & fluid 
Effortless Pinch / artificial harmonics 
Greatly improved articulation & definition 
Increased / deeper bass response 
Increased even-order harmonics (IE: sounds much more musical) 
Massive rhythm tones - when you hit a chord it's there immediately 
Increased headroom (cleans stay cleaner & louder at gigging/stage volumes) 
Approximate turn-around time 5-7 days - rush service is available 
Transformer FAQ's 


Platinum Mod™ $908.00 FREE SHIPPING!
Power Transformer Upgrade to Deluxe Mod™
Includes Deluxe Mod™ 
Includes Upgraded Mercury Magnetics VA-4100-P Voodoo-Designed™ Power Transformer 
$259.00 & $75.00 Installation fee (included) 
120V 60Hz Operation 
Improved power regulation 
Greatly reduced noise and hum 
Improved frequency response 
Improved feel & tone - Smoother feel & easier to play 
Greatly improved bottom end - smooth / liquid like to play on 
A must for touring musicians, engineers and producers! 
Platinum Mod™ will give you the best tone, feel and performance 
Average turn-around time 5-7 days - rush service is available 
Transformer FAQ's 
Voodoo Amps® World AC Voltage Guide


----------



## SmokeyDopey

mmmmmmmmmmm......... very interesting


----------



## Steve0525

What's up dudes...im still alive...


----------



## MM54

Hey Steve


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> I like





Steve0525 said:


> What's up dudes...im still alive...





MM54 said:


> Hey Steve



Hey Brothers.


----------



## Codyjohns

V-man said:


> Anybody want to talk me into or out of a future Voodoo Mod on my Dual Reverb?
> 
> It's my first amp and used prices suck anyway, so resale is no issue. I have a 1959RR for my classic stuff, 1992 Superbass as the Ultimate Doom Slave, and my 2550, which needs little explanation of what it does. The thing is that the highest gain I have is neck and neck between the 2550 & 4100 and more would come in handy. I also like the option of having a good distortion at low volumes. That and it would keep the 900 fresh, which is being neglected due to the play time on the other amps.
> 
> So, mod it or leave it alone and boost it?



I say leave it alone and boost it with a Boss SD-1..........thats what I do with mine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fucking fuckers


----------



## Codyjohns

Rachael and I took off the corners on my Superlead today .....what do you guys think.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Rachael and I took off the corners on my Superlead today .....what do you guys think.



awwwwwwwwww
Hi Rachael


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> awwwwwwwwww
> Hi Rachael



Rachael says Hi.


----------



## tonefreak

did it have gold corners or black?

i'm leaning towards corners.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> did it have gold corners or black?
> 
> i'm leaning towards corners.



It had the black corners.


----------



## tonefreak

thats what i thought.


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's before pix.


----------



## tonefreak

hmmmm

idk. i think i like before.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hmmmm
> 
> idk. i think i like before.



My friend has a 1979 JMP 2203 that most of the corners have broken off and are missing ..........I liked the look so I tried it on mine.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I kinda like it without the corners. Gold would look cool as hell but they wouldn't be stock Marshall corners, or did they ever make a special Ed. Amp with gold corners?

In fact I need a "Special ED" amp.....

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I kinda like it without the corners. Gold would look cool as hell but they wouldn't be stock Marshall corners, or did they ever make a special Ed. Amp with gold corners?
> 
> In fact I need a "Special ED" amp.....
> 
> TWIN



Thx Twin 

The no corners is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> Rachael and I took off the corners on my Superlead today .....what do you guys think.




/waves at Rachel! 


That RR needs a gold logo and gold corners. Just saying...


----------



## Roadburn

TwinACStacks said:


> I kinda like it without the corners. Gold would look cool as hell but they wouldn't be stock Marshall corners, or did they ever make a special Ed. Amp with gold corners?
> 
> In fact I need a "Special ED" amp.....
> 
> TWIN




C.B.A. to read the whole thread before posting, but you are right, Twin.
Gold to make it a mofo of an amp!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> /waves at Rachel!
> 
> 
> That RR needs a gold logo and gold corners. Just saying...



If I did that I would have to change all the piping to gold as well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

michael rt said:


> if i did that i would have to change all the piping to gold as well.



Yep.

TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> If I did that I would have to change all the piping to gold as well.



Got your Gold piping right here: http://tubesandmore.com/

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> Got your Gold piping right here: Antique Electronic Supply
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin for the link. 

You got me thinking now of buying the gold piping .......it would look kool. :cool2:


----------



## Codyjohns

I like like band and this song ............does anyone else. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_lQ0H4zZEA]YouTube - ‪Jethro Tull: Minstrel in the Gallery (07/31/1976)‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

hi RT

i love lazy sunday afternoons. just got back from a neighbor's potluck thing.


in a while i'm gonna go stop at a buddy's grad party. then i'm coming home, setting my PA back up and gonna jam some toons.


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> hi RT
> 
> i love lazy sunday afternoons. just got back from a neighbor's potluck thing.
> 
> 
> in a while i'm gonna go stop at a buddy's grad party. then i'm coming home, setting my PA back up and gonna jam some toons.



Hi TF 

I'm just hanging around the house today having a beer and watching my daughter go up and down the street with her new bike.


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a picture I just took of my afternoon.


----------



## tonefreak

nice RT

i'm looking up Camaro's, and also debating if i wanna spend $40 some bucks to go see Jason Aldean live in concert.

i'm pretty sure i do!


----------



## MM54

I want to go see Megadeth but nobody else does and I don't really want to drive two hours alone to watch a concert alone and drive home at probably 1 AM for two hours back home, alone.


----------



## tonefreak

i have somebody who's interested in going... it's just a matter of getting tickets now.


----------



## tonefreak

wow... 3 days in here without any posts?


where's mike lately?


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> wow... 3 days in here without any posts?
> 
> 
> where's mike lately?



Morning TF. 

Mike must be busy lately.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Here's a picture I just took of my afternoon.


 

Hey that looks like a nice neighborhood


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> Hey that looks like a nice neighborhood



Yeah it's a very nice neighborhood........I think some of the neighbors don't like my Superlead too much.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Michael RT said:


> Yeah it's a very nice neighborhood........I think some of the neighbors don't like my Superlead too much.


 
lol

Well, sucks for them!


----------



## Codyjohns

SmokeyDopey said:


> lol
> 
> Well, sucks for them!



I want to do another video of the Superlead  But this time have the volume up to around 3 o'clock .

So I hope my neighbors don't mind.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Do it do it


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm going to do another video in a day or so. 

If my daughter Rachael helps me again she will have to wear ear plugs.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> I want to do another video of the Superlead  But this time have the volume up to around 3 o'clock .
> 
> So I hope my neighbors don't mind.



At that Volume you might as well just Dime it. It won't get any Louder, just more OD.

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> At that Volume you might as well just Dime it. It won't get any Louder, just more OD.
> 
> TWIN



No there's a sweet spot in the volume around 2-3 o'clock but it's so fucking loud.


----------



## Codyjohns

Where the fuck is everybody  .......it must be because of summer and everyone is busy.


----------



## JayCM800

Wassup! I'm never much in this thread but where the hell is Mike Mike? Did he leave us for the Engl forum?


----------



## V-man

WTF is ENGL?


----------



## Codyjohns

JayCM800 said:


> Wassup! I'm never much in this thread but where the hell is Mike Mike? Did he leave us for the Engl forum?



I think your right .........He went Engl on as. 

Engl's are great sounding amps .....Ive played through one at the music store once...........I loved it.........I wanted to bring it home with me.


----------



## Codyjohns

V-man said:


> WTF is ENGL?



I know  Marshall is my favorite amp maker.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael RT said:


> No there's a sweet spot in the volume around 2-3 o'clock but it's so fucking loud.



You know what they say: Whatever doesn't kill you, and all living things within a 5 mile radius, only makes you stronger...

 TWIN

BTW: R/T Happy 1st and 4th (if you want to cross the bridge).


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> You know what they say: Whatever doesn't kill you, and all living things within a 5 mile radius, only makes you stronger...
> 
> TWIN
> 
> BTW: R/T Happy 1st and 4th (if you want to cross the bridge).



I cross the bridge all the time. 

Happy 4th to you Bro.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Sir Michael.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

happy 4th you fuckers


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> happy 4th you fuckers



Happy 4th Bro.


----------



## mike mike

JayCM800 said:


> Wassup! I'm never much in this thread but where the hell is Mike Mike? Did he leave us for the Engl forum?



No I'm still here! I have been up in northern Michigan at my cabin on Drummond Island for the past two weeks. I only get to use wifi every few days, and there is no cell data service, so I can't really post. I wouldn't leave this forum! It's too great  you guys are too awesome.


----------



## JayCM800

mike mike said:


> No I'm still here! I have been up in northern Michigan at my cabin on Drummond Island for the past two weeks. I only get to use wifi every few days, and there is no cell data service, so I can't really post. I wouldn't leave this forum! It's too great  you guys are too awesome.


 Good going, fella! It's good to get away from routine! Have a fun time!


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> No I'm still here! I have been up in northern Michigan at my cabin on Drummond Island for the past two weeks. I only get to use wifi every few days, and there is no cell data service, so I can't really post. I wouldn't leave this forum! It's too great  you guys are too awesome.



While you're at least in the right state, take a stroll on Twin's lawn for all of us.


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm on holiday right now ..........I'm hoping I can make some more video's of my Marshall's this week.


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> While you're at least in the right state, take a stroll on Twin's lawn for all of us.



I was actually seriously considering it, but it was too far out of the way. I am wayyyyyyy north. Dummond is actuallytechnically behind the Canadian border. Some parts of the island I actually get Canadian Rogers cell service. Twin is down state. I'm a yooper.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Michael RT said:


> No there's a sweet spot in the volume around 2-3 o'clock but it's so fucking loud.



cover the front of the cab with a mattress


----------



## Codyjohns

Strateuphoria said:


> cover the front of the cab with a mattress



I've tried that  .........it puts cracks in the walls.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> I was actually seriously considering it, but it was too far out of the way. I am wayyyyyyy north. Dummond is actuallytechnically behind the Canadian border. Some parts of the island I actually get Canadian Rogers cell service. Twin is down state. I'm a yooper.



 Fucking Metalheads, Fucking Yoopers....


 TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

YOOPERS FOR THE WIN!


Mike, next time your there, you gotta take a stop through my area of wisconsin and say hey!


----------



## mike mike

Haha I would love to tonefreak. 

Ah, twin. You don't like UP people, do you? 
I love the UP. I never really cared for the down state area, but I have nothing against it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> Haha I would love to tonefreak.
> 
> Ah, twin. You don't like UP people, do you?
> I love the UP. I never really cared for the down state area, but I have nothing against it.



Nah, I love the UP. If there was any kind of work I'd move there in a heartbeat. You don't have to worry about going anywhere in the winter, the 6 or 7 feet of snow takes care of that problem nicely.

Mike, you are 350 or so miles from where I live near Detroit.


 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> Nah, I love the UP. If there was any kind of work I'd move there in a heartbeat. You don't have to worry about going anywhere in the winter, the 6 or 7 feet of snow takes care of that problem nicely.
> 
> Mike, you are 350 or so miles from where I live near Detroit.
> 
> 
> TWIN



If I was down state i would have dropped by. i wish i could have. maybe next time.

You are so right about the UP though. It's beautiful, and the people are great, but there are absolutely NO jobs up here. and every business that was there the last time you went up seems to be gone the next trip you make. It's sad, and this economy doesn't help.


----------



## mike mike

hello guys. where is everyone tonight? It's only 9:30!


----------



## MM54

I'm at home trying to not tear my skin off


----------



## mike mike

MM54 said:


> I'm at home trying to not tear my skin off



explain...


----------



## MM54

mike mike said:


> explain...



http://employment.alberta.ca/documents/WHS/WHS-PUB_ch045.pdf

Read page 4 and page 6 about hemlock. I've been working with it for the past two weeks at work, and yesterday my entire body broke out into an allergic reaction to it. Painfully itchy (and I can't scratch it) and it looks flat out terrible. It's mostly passed except for my hands and ankles now.

Needless to say, I'm done with hemlock at work :eek2:


----------



## MM54

Earlier, I felt like this guy: (WARNING: THIS IS REALLY FUCKING GROSS)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUL_BEW-RrQ&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Cube Zero Ausschnitt‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

lolz. silly matt. read up first next time


----------



## longfxukxnhair

back to the top fuckers


----------



## mike mike

RICHARD!!
hello!


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> back to the top fuckers





mike mike said:


> RICHARD!!
> hello!



Hey Guys


----------



## Codyjohns

I'm having lots of fun with this amp head. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlI9v80pbo]YouTube - ‪Marshall 1978 2204 with Delay.‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hey RT. Great video. I watched that yesterday. Awesome


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey RT. Great video. I watched that yesterday. Awesome



I should do another video of the 4100 before Twin catapult's it.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I should do another video of the 4100 before Twin catapult's it.



I'd like to see it. Get it nice and cranked. Make it sound amazing.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> I'd like to see it. Get it nice and cranked. Make it sound amazing.



It really is a cool sounding amp head ........I'm going to keep it around for a long time .


----------



## JayCM800

Michael RT said:


> I should do another video of the 4100 before Twin catapult's it.


 I'd like to see it! (The catapulting!)


j/k


----------



## Codyjohns

JayCM800 said:


> I'd like to see it! (The catapulting!)
> 
> 
> j/k



I think we're going to hook up Twin's Vox to the catapult and get him a Marshall 1959 Superlead.


----------



## JTyson

Michael RT said:


> I'm having lots of fun with this amp head.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Marshall 1978 2204 with Delay.‬&rlm;



Sounds great man, '78 was a very good year for Marshalls
Nice playing


----------



## Codyjohns

JTyson said:


> Sounds great man, '78 was a very good year for Marshalls
> Nice playing



Thanks JT. 

Yeah you can't go wrong with a '78 Marshall........great year for Marshall.


----------



## mike mike

My new PRS came today. Success!


----------



## tonefreak

nice mike

pics or it's a Squier!


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> nice mike
> 
> pics or it's a Squier!



Here's my new squier.


----------



## tonefreak

purdy guitar Mike!
how's she play?


----------



## TwinACStacks

tonefreak said:


> purdy guitar Mike!
> how's she play?



Like a PRS.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> purdy guitar Mike!
> how's she play?



Awesome. After I set it up(there was some fret buzz) it plays like a dream. I love it. I am loving PRS guitars and more lately. The tone is so amazing, they are so versatile, and so pretty. And playable.


----------



## Codyjohns

Very nice axe Mike 

I just bought this RG today for 75 bucks.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> Very nice axe Mike
> 
> I just bought this RG today for 75 bucks.



Right on!! How does she play? It's a nice looker.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Right on!! How does she play? It's a nice looker.



Plays beauitful......great action.


----------



## tonefreak

nice Mike. I don't know if i will ever own a PRS. they are almost becoming... stereotypical in the alternative circuit these days (especially around christian bands...)

then again, what am i saying... strats and les pauls are the kings of stereotypical lol




nice guitar RT! looks sweet!




i'm in a cheesy 80's rock mood right now...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> nice guitar RT! looks sweet!
> 
> i'm in a cheesy 80's rock mood right now...



Thanks TF. 

Here's a '80 tune for ya.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSXJQMq6Eio]‪Van Halen - Little Guitars played in the US Festival 1983‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fuckers

fucked up work schedule. 

im off to bed


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fuckers
> 
> fucked up work schedule.
> 
> im off to bed



Yeah me too........I just got back from band practice and I'm beat.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> nice Mike. I don't know if i will ever own a PRS. they are almost becoming... stereotypical in the alternative circuit these days (especially around christian bands...)
> 
> then again, what am i saying... strats and les pauls are the kings of stereotypical lol



You see, I don't see that. I just see schecter after schecter. PRS I don't see much except in a few progressive metal bands and some rock bands. anywho, PRS quality and tone= superior.


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> You see, I don't see that. I just see schecter after schecter. PRS I don't see much except in a few progressive metal bands and some rock bands. anywho, PRS quality and tone= superior.



I would love to buy a PRS.......they make wicked guitars.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang

Back to the top


----------



## tonefreak

hi LH

long first day of work... 12 hours, and it was over 90 by 7:00ish this morning.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi gang
> 
> Back to the top





tonefreak said:


> hi LH
> 
> long first day of work... 12 hours, and it was over 90 by 7:00ish this morning.



Hey Guys


----------



## tonefreak

hi RT


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

GaryM said:


> Had mine for 4 months now and loving it massive. I'm still a bit of virgin though because I've never found an area big enough to get the main volume past 6.
> 
> Looking at attenuators as we speak. Particularly the discontinued Marshall Power Break. A little expensive but I suppose you only buy one once.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of 900's and attenuators?
> 
> GaryM


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hi LH
> 
> long first day of work... 12 hours, and it was over 90 by 7:00ish this morning.



hi TF
That is a long first day


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

Hi Gary  My good friend Bill had problems with the power brake running through his Hiwatt amps. His amp tech and I said don't use it. Then I recommended that he use a THD Hot Plate. He hasn't had a problem till this day.


----------



## drriff

Michael RT said:


> Thanks TF.
> 
> Here's a '80 tune for ya.
> 
> ‪Van Halen - Little Guitars played in the US Festival 1983‬&rlm; - YouTube



Just to note in passing - I was there!


----------



## Codyjohns

drriff said:


> Just to note in passing - I was there!



That's very cool Bro.


----------



## Jasper.

Hi guys!

Nice PRS Mike! 
And also a nice RG michael. I love my Ibanez RG. Not very expensive, but plays really great.

My scalloped strat neck is ready for it's last layer of clearcoat. Then some new overwound pickups. I hope it's going to sound a bit like blackmore.

The last layer of clearcoat was supposed to be the final, but my little brother threw a sweater on it when the coat was still wet.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Nice PRS Mike!
> And also a nice RG michael. I love my Ibanez RG. Not very expensive, but plays really great.
> 
> My scalloped strat neck is ready for it's last layer of clearcoat. Then some new overwound pickups. I hope it's going to sound a bit like blackmore.
> 
> The last layer of clearcoat was supposed to be the final, but my little brother threw a sweater on it when the coat was still wet.



Thanks Bro. 

Three of my guitars are scalloped.........I love the feel of a scalloped neck.


----------



## Jasper.

Michael RT said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Three of my guitars are scalloped.........I love the feel of a scalloped neck.



Well, its my cheapest guitar. (but very good for the bucks) so I thought i would give it a try. I'm not complete satisfied with the result. But it's good enough for me. I don't have a lot of patience.


----------



## newbies

Does anyone know what model 900 john 5 uses?? I am guessing SLX however 900's are a marshall range i havent really delved into asyet


----------



## Lowlife

According to his Wiki page, he uses the 4100 (2 actually, and has a third for backup)...which isn't so surprising as it's a monster when cranked.


----------



## newbies

Cheers thanks heaps!!


----------



## Codyjohns

Yeah 4100's ...........and they are three different colors (red,white & blue).


----------



## TwinACStacks

Morning Guys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myt6xtMYeLA]‪Bog Roll Blues - Groundhogs‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

 TWIN


----------



## Codyjohns

Good Afternoon Twin 

Cool tune


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT and Twin


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT and Twin



Hi LH 

How's it going Bro???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hi LH
> 
> How's it going Bro???



Trying to make it thru another summer. How are you bro?


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Trying to make it thru another summer. How are you bro?



I'm just puttin in some JJ E34L's in my 2204..........they are a little darker sounding power tube and I like that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm just puttin in some JJ E34L's in my 2204..........they are a little darker sounding power tube and I like that.



I have been so busy with my other stuff. I need to get back to playing.


----------



## Crunchcity

Michael RT said:


> I'm just puttin in some JJ E34L's in my 2204..........they are a little darker sounding power tube and I like that.


 
Hey Michael, I agree. The JJ's darken up a 2204 in a pleasing way imo.


----------



## Codyjohns

Crunchcity said:


> Hey Michael, I agree. The JJ's darken up a 2204 in a pleasing way imo.



Yeah I just tried the JJ's and it give the 2204 a warm crunch .........cool tune.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have been so busy with my other stuff. I need to get back to playing.



yeah, I'm worried about you. Any more neglect and I will have to come rescue that SE from you!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

mike mike said:


> yeah, I'm worried about you. Any more neglect and I will have to come rescue that SE from you!!



 did I mention one of the things I have been doing is exercising my 2nd amendment right? 

I will get back to it. Summer here is always so rough on me.


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> did I mention one of the things I have been doing is exercising my 2nd amendment right?



Me too 

I bought a brick of 7.62x39 on Sunday


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Me too
> 
> I bought a brick of 7.62x39 on Sunday



Heres to liberty my lil bro


----------



## MM54

longfxukxnhair said:


> Heres to liberty my lil bro


----------



## Jasper.

Jasper. said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My scalloped strat neck is ready for it's last layer of clearcoat. Then some new overwound pickups. I hope it's going to sound a bit like blackmore.



I ordered some GFS professional 1963 overwound pickups wednesday. Can't wait till i got them. 
(And also a Fat Pat for in the neck position of my ibanez) 

I love the scalloped feel. I didn't like the feel of the lacquered maple fretboard. Too sticky. Now my fingers don't even touch the fretboard.


----------



## Codyjohns

Jasper. said:


> I ordered some GFS professional 1963 overwound pickups wednesday. Can't wait till i got them.
> (And also a Fat Pat for in the neck position of my ibanez)
> 
> I love the scalloped feel. I didn't like the feel of the lacquered maple fretboard. Too sticky. Now my fingers don't even touch the fretboard.



I love the scalloped feel as well .......it's my favorite.


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> Heres to liberty my lil bro



We bought 500 rounds of 12 gauge in michigan for $100 and shipped them home. In Ca, they would have been around $400-500


----------



## TwinACStacks

mike mike said:


> We bought 500 rounds of 12 gauge in michigan for $100 and shipped them home. In Ca, they would have been around $400-500



We LOVE our ammo here in Michigan.

Gotta keep them Militia boys quiet.

 TWIN


----------



## mike mike

TwinACStacks said:


> We LOVE our ammo here in Michigan.
> 
> Gotta keep them Militia boys quiet.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah haha. I want to move up there. I hate CA anymore.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpOQlBMiA8]‪Marshall JCM900 4100 DR Part1.‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuI6o4sO3YM]‪Marshall JCM900 4100 DR Part2.‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rock on RT


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

Jcm 900 owners im on the look out for a jcm 900 mkiii 2502 combo I was wondering if anyone has any video clips or sound clips of the exact amp I have a jcm 800 2204 with a 1936lie 2x12 and as much as I love this beast but only if I use a dirt pedal in front of it. So Im looking more of a plug and play type of amp i play hardcore punk thrash metal stuff. Can't find any videos on it or the 2500 without any effects and that's worth watching.


----------



## Roadburn

THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK said:


> Jcm 900 owners im on the look out for a jcm 900 mkiii 2502 combo I was wondering if anyone has any video clips or sound clips of the exact amp I have a jcm 800 2204 with a 1936lie 2x12 and as much as I love this beast but only if I use a dirt pedal in front of it. So Im looking more of a plug and play type of amp i play hardcore punk thrash metal stuff. Can't find any videos on it or the 2500 without any effects and that's worth watching.




Erik's Corner - Marshall JCM 900 MkIII Hi Gain Master Volume

There you go!


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

Roadburn said:


> Erik's Corner*-*Marshall JCM 900 MkIII Hi Gain Master Volume
> 
> There you go!



Thanks a lot for that link seems like it can do the job but I would have to try one for myself... does anyone know if there's such "jcm 900 2502 slx 212combo amp"? According to drtube there is.. here's the link check under the slx. Marshall Amps Info & Schematics


----------



## Codyjohns

THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK said:


> Thanks a lot for that link seems like it can do the job but I would have to try one for myself... does anyone know if there's such "jcm 900 2502 slx 212combo amp"? According to drtube there is.. here's the link check under the slx. Marshall Amps Info & Schematics



I don't think I have ever seen one before.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey Bro .......how are you??


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

I haven't seen any or heard of one until I read that. For me it would be great a lil extra gain for my style


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> I don't think I have ever seen one before.



Me neither. I think there are only head versions (50W & 100W) of the SL-X as far as I know.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro .......how are you??



Im holding on. Trying to make it out of this heat. How are you? Tell Rachael I said "hi".


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im holding on. Trying to make it out of this heat. How are you? Tell Rachael I said "hi".



It was Rachael birthday yesterday(7 years old).........I will tell her Richard says Happy Birthday.


----------



## Roadburn

Huge dilemma...

I don't play in a band anymore and I don't think I will be playing in one for the next coming years.
So I don't have any need for my 900 MkIII.

I love my Class5 and I would like the head version.

If you were in my shoes, would you try to trade it or would it be awesomely stupid to do so?


----------



## Codyjohns

Roadburn said:


> Huge dilemma...
> 
> I don't play in a band anymore and I don't think I will be playing in one for the next coming years.
> So I don't have any need for my 900 MkIII.
> 
> I love my Class5 and I would like the head version.
> 
> If you were in my shoes, would you try to trade it or would it be awesomely stupid to do so?



I would keep it if I was you...........MKIII's are great sounding amps and rare.


----------



## Roadburn

Michael RT said:


> I would keep it if I was you...........MKIII's are great sounding amps and rare.



Yeah, first time I played at "decent" volume, I actually cried a little. That awesome.
But it's just not practical anymore.

Right now I wish I lived in the U.S. so I could find a buyer/trader for it(I would trade it straight for a C5 head, no extra cash...).
The store I usually buy my stuff doesn't do "trade ins" anymore because of the recession. 
And hardly anyone here in the Netherlands apreciates 900's enough so I can find a buyer. There are 10 DR's on our local "fleabay". Going for €400-€550 (if they even sell). No MkIII's or SL-X's. In fact the store I'm talking about has a re-furbished SL-X for €600. But it has been there for the 3.5 years I know the store.

Going to make a post for Dutchies in the trade department on the forum.


----------



## Lowlife

Get a hotplate, it's cheaper than a class 5 head, and that way you can keep a legendary amp. The class 5 heads will be cheap'ish in a few years second hand, if the attenuator is not enough.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi gang


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi gang



Hey Bro.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lowlife said:


> Get a hotplate, it's cheaper than a class 5 head, and that way you can keep a legendary amp. The class 5 heads will be cheap'ish in a few years second hand, if the attenuator is not enough.



Ya don't really need an attenuator with the mkiii. They can sound good at low volumes. Just bump up the presence and the gain sensitivity a little.


----------



## Gryphon

LPMarshall hack said:


> Ya don't really need an attenuator with the mkiii. They can sound good at low volumes. Just bump up the presence and the gain sensitivity a little.



Correct; the Gain Sensitivity knob really makes the MkIII practical as a home practice amp. I use mine with a Quadraverb in the loop for reverb and I havent played a gig with it for 16 years.


----------



## Codyjohns

I like this demo someone made on YT.........you can really hear how great these amps sound in this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEqqe9PSMJI]MARSHALL JCM 900 SOUND DEMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Hey all.


----------



## JayCM800

Hi Mike!


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Hey all.





JayCM800 said:


> Hi Mike!



Hey Guys. 

I'm off to band practice now.


----------



## mike mike

JayCM800 said:


> Hi Mike!



Hey Jay and RT.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fuckers


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fuckers



Hi richard.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi mike. how are you?


----------



## mike mike

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi mike. how are you?



Things have been horrible. that's why I haven't been on in so long. How've you been?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> Things have been horrible. that's why I haven't been on in so long. How've you been?



I'm sorry to hear that Mike........I hope things get better soon.


----------



## mike mike

Michael RT said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Mike........I hope things get better soon.



they wont. but thanks anyway brother. how have you been?


----------



## Codyjohns

mike mike said:


> they wont. but thanks anyway brother. how have you been?



I'm good ...all is well.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_LbjYqFOg]Marshall JCM900 MKIII Shredding. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07t05Mr8wY]Eight Finger Tapping on a Ibanez Jem. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPOQE_LUESs]Kid Rock - Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Strateuphoria

Ass...


----------



## Codyjohns

tonefreak said:


> Kid Rock - Cowboy - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfxr58nJRHA]Pat Travers "Snorting Whiskey" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PseaxMUIzfg]Gary Allen~~Drinkin' Dark Whiskey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ckFuURIWXc]Van Halen - Women and Children First - Take Your Whiskey Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi fuckers


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi fuckers



Hi LH 

How are you???


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT. I was doing good. Until the temps here hit triple digits again.

How are you


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT. I was doing good. Until the temps here hit triple digits again.
> 
> How are you



It's beauiful where I am. 

I'm very good.


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

Hey guys I just recently acquired a jcm900 2502 and I would like to know what settings you guys use on your amps for metal?


----------



## jvm210guy

Well I got a JCM900 4100 a couple of days ago, and fuck my asshole in the ass it's one bad ass machine!

Can I join the club, I'll put up picks soon!


----------



## Codyjohns

THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK said:


> Hey guys I just recently acquired a jcm900 2502 and I would like to know what settings you guys use on your amps for metal?



My setting on my 4100 is:

Pres-5
Bass-7
Mids-5
Treb-5
Bch Gain-8
Master Vol 3-4


----------



## Codyjohns

jvm210guy said:


> Well I got a JCM900 4100 a couple of days ago, and fuck my asshole in the ass it's one bad ass machine!
> 
> Can I join the club, I'll put up picks soon!



Welcome aboard. 

Yeah 4100's are very bad ass machines.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hi RT


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> hi RT



Hey Bro.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> Hey Bro.



Im off to bed but wanted to know how you are doing


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

My amp sounds odd nothing compared to your guys vids. y did most of you remove your video clips? Ill soon record what mine sounds like.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im off to bed but wanted to know how you are doing



I'm doing great Bro........how are you doing???


----------



## Codyjohns

THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK said:


> My amp sounds odd nothing compared to your guys vids. y did most of you remove your video clips? Ill soon record what mine sounds like.



Here's a demo of my 4100's I did a while back. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpOQlBMiA8]Marshall JCM900 4100 DR Part1. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuI6o4sO3YM]Marshall JCM900 4100 DR Part2. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> I'm doing great Bro........how are you doing???



temps are starting to drop. Im starting to do better.


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> temps are starting to drop. Im starting to do better.



where I am it's starting to get cold out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael RT said:


> where I am it's starting to get cold out.



Hang in there bro


----------



## Codyjohns

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hang in there bro



I can live with the cold......it's the snow I hate the most.


----------



## fenderbender420

yeah its about 9c here right now. what a change, it feels like nov 2nd not oct 2nd


----------



## Codyjohns

fenderbender420 said:


> yeah its about 9c here right now. what a change, it feels like nov 2nd not oct 2nd



Where about in the Falls do you live ???
I'm from Chippawa.


----------



## fenderbender420

um i just say the falls because no one knows where fort erie is!


----------



## fenderbender420

doyou play in a band


----------



## Codyjohns

fenderbender420 said:


> um i just say the falls because no one knows where fort erie is!





fenderbender420 said:


> doyou play in a band



That's cool I know Fort Erie very well. 

Yes I play in two Bands........Black Ash is one and the other bands name is Ripple Effect.

Here's a couple of recording of my band Ripple Effect.


----------



## fenderbender420

very cool you will have to pm me if you play out soon id live to come check it out. if you want to do the same click on my link for my bands facebook page we got all our dates posted on the page


----------



## Lowlife

Michael RT said:


> That's cool I know Fort Erie very well.
> 
> Yes I play in two Bands........Black Ash is one and the other bands name is Ripple Effect.
> 
> Here's a couple of recording of my band Ripple Effect.



Post number 10K in this fabulous thread


----------



## Codyjohns

fenderbender420 said:


> very cool you will have to pm me if you play out soon id live to come check it out. if you want to do the same click on my link for my bands facebook page we got all our dates posted on the page



I will PM you when we play out............cool facebook page...........If I get a chance I will check you guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

Lowlife said:


> Post number 10K in this fabulous thread


----------



## fenderbender420

cheers!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Michael RT! Congrats on your thread and 10,000 posts. You have a good one here.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats RT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codyjohns

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey Michael RT! Congrats on your thread and 10,000 posts. You have a good one here.





longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats RT!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks You Guys.


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMVjMh3G2d8]SRV - Testify (Toronto, Ontario '83) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jasper.

Bump!

I made another video. This time i recorded the sound with my shure sm57. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNHCF638-oM"]UFO - Too Hot To Handle[/ame]


----------



## Jesstaa

Soon I shall be leaving the JCM 900 owners club...















And joining the JCM 800 owners club.
FUCKIN YEAH!


----------



## mike mike

My 900 needs a recap so I can start using it again.... it sounds horrible right now.


----------



## Jasper.

I'm thinking about experimenting a bit with the preamp tubes. I have few tubes here. What tubes will have the most effect if i swap them? V1,2 or3?


----------



## smashedguitars

Picked this up off CL for $285...










I know they get a bad rap, but for the bucks I think they sound pretty good!

Excuse the shitty playing and iPhone recording, but you get the idea 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr4SX4bhJh8]Marshall JCM 900 test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rokcabilly

Hey fellow JCM900 owner's, I have a quick question. I turned my amp up to just a hair above 7 on the MV last night, and I was blown away! The tone I got with the preamp at 5 was amazing, but it was just too damn loud! Do you guys attenuate, go to low power mode, or just knob tweak to get that tone at a lower volume? I'd really like to use the tone I got last night at rehearsals and practice, but I think I will blow everyone away volume-wise. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

PS...this was guitar straight in, without my MXR 10-band EQ in the loop.


----------



## fenderbender420

i run mine at 7-71/2 mv on half power mode and somtimes i still am to quiet for the rest of my band (mostly my loud ass drummer) but my 900 is also a 4100 dr, hope this helps


----------



## JSJ900

I read most of this thread before I even registered on this forum. 
It made me buy my 2100 model when one popped up on craigslist about a year ago. 
I love this amp and congrats on the 10,000 post Monster Thread status!


----------



## Lowlife

rokcabilly said:


> Hey fellow JCM900 owner's, I have a quick question. I turned my amp up to just a hair above 7 on the MV last night, and I was blown away! The tone I got with the preamp at 5 was amazing, but it was just too damn loud! Do you guys attenuate, go to low power mode, or just knob tweak to get that tone at a lower volume? I'd really like to use the tone I got last night at rehearsals and practice, but I think I will blow everyone away volume-wise. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS...this was guitar straight in, without my MXR 10-band EQ in the loop.



I attenuate, i have the 16 ohm hotplate, run it on 8db reduction normally. 12 also sound okay, 16 is not good.

They are faily expensive, but i bought it second hand, and i love it. It's also useful when i service the amp, since i dont have to haul the cab around, i can set it to act as load.


----------



## Jasper.

Page 12 

Yesterday i replaced the Electroharmonix 12AXEH in my Vox AD30VT-XL for a Sovtek 12axwb. Great swap! 
Today after repairing my JCM900 (The volume was very low and it was fizzy) i started experimenting with the EH tube in my JCM900. I put it in V2 and the amp sound even better now! 
It had loosened up a bit and it has more dynamics now. It growls a lot more. Bit more vintage tone.
The other tubes are still the original marshall ECC83. But i will order 2 or 3 different pre-amp tubes in the near future and experiment with those too.


----------



## stoma

Hi--
Just had my 1996 4102 modded by Voodoo and is it a screaming demon!

So loud now can't play past 2 volume with my very loud band (3 guitarists) without wiping them out 

My question: Since the 4102 can be switched to 50 watts do I lose anything tonally by powering down or will it actually sound better because I can turn the volume up and work the tubes harder?

PS: powerbrake/hotplate?

Thanks


----------



## stoma

Hi--
Just had my 1996 4102 modded by Voodoo and is it a screaming demon!

So loud now can't play past 2 volume with my very loud band (3 guitarists) without wiping them out 

My question: Since the 4102 can be switched to 50 watts do I lose anything tonally by powering down or will it actually sound better because I can turn the volume up and work the tubes harder?

PS: powerbrake/hotplate?

Thanks


----------



## Jesstaa

stoma said:


> Hi--
> Just had my 1996 4102 modded by Voodoo and is it a screaming demon!
> 
> So loud now can't play past 2 volume with my very loud band (3 guitarists) without wiping them out
> 
> My question: Since the 4102 can be switched to 50 watts do I lose anything tonally by powering down or will it actually sound better because I can turn the volume up and work the tubes harder?
> 
> PS: powerbrake/hotplate?
> 
> Thanks



Oops, meant to quote not like... But oh well.

The 50watt mode switches the tubes into Triode mode (Rather than the standard Pentode mode), I found it makes the amp a little warmer/softer, but not a whole lot quieter. I actually liked it, but as I said, it's not gonna make it quieter.


----------



## stoma

Jesstaa said:


> Oops, meant to quote not like... But oh well.
> 
> The 50watt mode switches the tubes into Triode mode (Rather than the standard Pentode mode), I found it makes the amp a little warmer/softer, but not a whole lot quieter. I actually liked it, but as I said, it's not gonna make it quieter.



Thanks so much !


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Whoa! Havent seen this thread in a while!


----------



## dixie hustler

My 2500 using a 08 bc rich mocking bird. I tell ya the pickups in that $500 guitar just fit the tone of the band. Guitar and amp no effects, maybe a wah don't remember. Lol. This is my first soundcloud posting. Not even sure it will work. I'm using my cell while at work. Let me know if it does work and what you think Sour Jane by Dixie Hustler on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free .


----------



## andyo

dixie hustler said:


> My 2500 using a 08 bc rich mocking bird. I tell ya the pickups in that $500 guitar just fit the tone of the band. Guitar and amp no effects, maybe a wah don't remember. Lol. This is my first soundcloud posting. Not even sure it will work. I'm using my cell while at work. Let me know if it does work and what you think Sour Jane by Dixie Hustler on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free .


 
sounds awesome. how do you set the pre amp vol and gain sensitivity?


----------



## dixie hustler

That band pre all the way up. Sensitivity about ten o' clock. Thanks for The kind words andyo. I'm glad it worked. Lol


----------



## dixie hustler

Another track with The 2500. Soundcloud is pretty darn cool. sour jane hypocrite by Dixie Hustler on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Lowlife

stoma said:


> Hi--
> Just had my 1996 4102 modded by Voodoo and is it a screaming demon!
> 
> So loud now can't play past 2 volume with my very loud band (3 guitarists) without wiping them out
> 
> My question: Since the 4102 can be switched to 50 watts do I lose anything tonally by powering down or will it actually sound better because I can turn the volume up and work the tubes harder?
> 
> PS: powerbrake/hotplate?
> 
> Thanks



I hotplate, and like it


----------



## Söulcaster

hi havent been on this thread before and i no longer own a JCM900 but i gigged and recorded with a 4500 for over 15years, traded a 2203 in on it back in the early 90's and have no complaints at all. Nothing wrong with the 2203 it was just by the time it sounded good you could no longer hear the drummer =) BTW i think the 4500 sounded better than the 4100.

Rock solid amp as well had zero issues with it changed tubes twice in nearly 20years

That amp kicked ass, i used to nearly dime the pre-amp on the A channel for chords and use my B channel for Leads and riffs. 

I had to sell it recently to fund my AFD but i demo'd it to the guy who bought it and his jaw hit the floor, I was actually gonna tell him it aint for sale anymore but i had to sell it. I plugged my AFD in as he left to make sure I'd done the right thing. I had, but as a gigging muso you would be foolish to overlook the JCM900's.

Anyways rock on
Peace


----------



## cozmacozmy

What settings do you guys use on your JCM900? For rock, metal, blues, country,etc...


----------



## Pezz

Just picked up a one owner 4502 over the weekend. The stock speakers have been replaced with Vintage 30's. Still messing with t but so far it has some great tones.


----------



## gsf1200r

i love my JCM900 DR and i love my JCM900 SL-X the same.
they make all my guitars sound good...i found the sound ive been looking for in a stomp Box for so long as a guitarist its just a shame theyre not cantained in one unit because i love them both and i can never figure out which one i wanna take to the bar


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Don´t usually have fixed settings, but I´ll throw one in:

Marshall 4500

Channel A
Volume 7-8 (Somewhere in between)
Pres 2
Bass 6
Mid 8
Treb 5-6 (Somewhere in between)
Gain 8


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I wish RT would come back


----------



## cozmacozmy

SmokeyDopey said:


> Don´t usually have fixed settings, but I´ll throw one in:
> 
> Marshall 4500
> 
> Channel A
> Volume 7-8 (Somewhere in between)
> Pres 2
> Bass 6
> Mid 8
> Treb 5-6 (Somewhere in between)
> Gain 8



Thanks Smokey!


----------



## carlocki

Michael RT said:


> I love playing Randy Rhoads with my 4100. I played S.A.T.O with my band the other night and it sounded great with nothing in front of the amp.



did u add any effect?


----------



## carlocki

is him?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m16qpehaIA&feature=related"]jcm 900?[/ame]


----------



## Jasper.

Made some clips last weekend with my new Gibson Les Paul studio faded. (Picture) It still has the Epiphone humbuckers in it. Can't wait to get the BKP Nailbombs. 

Trash! Big 4 by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
GLPSWB, EpPups, JCM900 by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## cozmacozmy

Jasper. said:


> Made some clips last weekend with my new Gibson Les Paul studio faded. (Picture) It still has the Epiphone humbuckers in it. Can't wait to get the BKP Nailbombs.
> 
> Trash! Big 4 by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> GLPSWB, EpPups, JCM900 by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Sounds great!!!


----------



## stoma

Hi

Here's a video of me playing with my 4102 --please pardon the rust, its been a while 

JCM 900 4102 100W Combo Lead Channel Straight In--then--Crybaby Wah - YouTube


----------



## Jasper.

cozmacozmy said:


> Sounds great!!!



Yeah I thought so. And the master was only beneath two! That's pretty low


----------



## iron broadsword

WOW. I mentioned in the power tubes thread a few days ago that I recently corrected the bias on my 6L6GC-STR (tung-sol) in my 4100, and it went from great to awesome.. but now I have re-jumpered the FX loop & dialed that in properly (Wow, it really makes an insane difference eh?) and I also put a Tung-Sol 12ax7 in V1, a MESA in V2, and an EHx in v3. Gain at 2 o'clock, oh my goodness. Even with the lead channel's volume on 1.5 it is mind-blowing now! Add to that an OCD set for a clean superboost, and I now have better tone than all my guitar heroes combined! 

Seriously. This IS the tone I have been looking for! I'm going to have to do a proper sound clip, cause this thing oozes metal and rock. It also does extraordinarily well for lighter and clean stuff. Seriously looking forward to Sunday now.


----------



## Lowlife

iron broadsword said:


> WOW. I mentioned in the power tubes thread a few days ago that I recently corrected the bias on my 6L6GC-STR (tung-sol) in my 4100, and it went from great to awesome.. but now I have re-jumpered the FX loop & dialed that in properly (Wow, it really makes an insane difference eh?) and I also put a Tung-Sol 12ax7 in V1, a MESA in V2, and an EHx in v3. Gain at 2 o'clock, oh my goodness. Even with the lead channel's volume on 1.5 it is mind-blowing now! Add to that an OCD set for a clean superboost, and I now have better tone than all my guitar heroes combined!
> 
> Seriously. This IS the tone I have been looking for! I'm going to have to do a proper sound clip, cause this thing oozes metal and rock. It also does extraordinarily well for lighter and clean stuff. Seriously looking forward to Sunday now.



Aye, it's a good amp, kinda too bad you have to make all sorts of weirdness to get where you want to go (eg. FX loop patch), gives it an undeserved bad rep.


----------



## iron broadsword

Eh, doesn't matter to me. Makes for plenty of inexpensive DR's kicking around, and not many who know how to use em'.  I just saw one going locally for $800 with a 1960a. It's got some wear, but half stacks are pretty rare where I'm at. Not enough population, so tough to sell too. If I was in the market for a backup I'd probably be able to get it for $600 with the cab.


----------



## medicjg

I havent come across a bad 900 yet. Throw a patch in the loop and forget about it. Less trouble than connecting a pedal board every gig. I run delay and chorus through the loop of my 4100 which it is a pretty decent sounding loop to my ears. Im anxious to pick up an SLX I think it could be a nice mate to either my MKIII or 4100.


----------



## Jasper.

Yesterday I installed my new Bare Knuckle Nailbomb pickups. Great pickups!
Made a quick soundclip. It has some mistakes (a big one in victim of changes ) but I think you will get an impression of the sound.

BKP Nailbomb demo1 by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## iron broadsword

Nice clip. ^^ 

That 4100 and 1960a for $800 still hasn't gone yet... Very good chance someone in New Brunswick and get that for dirt cheap if they're looking.


----------



## germ_x

longfxukxnhair said:


> I wish RT would come back



He offered something, for sure, but I think he shot himself in the foot (so to speak) with the way he communicated. He came off as arrogant and obstinate at times. Not sure if he's really that way, but I know that many people felt rubbed the wrong way by him because of this.

Maybe he'll return. Or, maybe he as returned as a different user/persona.


----------



## rokcabilly

Anybody here boosting a mkiii with an eq or other pedal, rather than using the gain sensitivity? I'm trying to stay close to the mkii sound, but need more gain without the compression of the gs knob. I have a mxr 10 band, a ge7 monte allums mod, and a monte allums sd1. Trying to get a good punk or rock sound. Its close, but just not there yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jasper.

Currently I am borrowing a Boss Blues driver(BD-2) for my 4100
Way better than a Tubescreamer-like pedal. It's much more transparant and isn't boosting or scooping any frequency. I like, don't know if it works well with a MkIII but you may give it a try.


----------



## rokcabilly

Got a Fulltone Fulldrive 2 going into the M.A. GE-7+ mod. WHOAH NELLY! This thing is screaming. I can't believe that every time I think I've got my tone figured out, I add a piece of equipment(usually by suggestions here) and I blow myself away. GEEZ! I love my amp!


----------



## Danny james

Michael RT said:


> I played a friends 4100; 20 years ago, and never forgot about it. Because of that I finally bought one of my own. The 900's never seem to receive the respect they deserve. They are tone monsters, in my opinion, and others will eventually figure out their greatness and seek out one also. So I dedicate this thread to all the 900's. (Thoughts and Experiences)


 Just bought one. WOW!!!!! I mise well sell the twin.....


----------



## Lowlife

Danny james said:


> Just bought one. WOW!!!!! I mise well sell the twin.....



Welcome to Marshall...now throw a short patch cable in the FX-loop and adjust the volume of the loop to the sweet sweet spot


----------



## Jasper.

Made another video today. Very satisfied with the sound. Experimented with two tracks. 
Just the 900 + a Boss BD-2. Recorded with the Gibson with BKP Nailbombs (great pickups)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfoZqq0Z4f0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfoZqq0Z4f0[/ame]


----------



## carlocki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkdRssfXaR0&feature=related"]wall of jcm 900[/ame]


----------



## (war)thrash5150

which 900's were these?



carlocki said:


> wall of jcm 900


----------



## buttercar

I have the opportunity to pick up a 4500 model head for $600 locally. I already have a JCM 800, but was thinking of running them stereo for live performance. What do you guys think?


----------



## carlocki

which is a good pedal in front of a jcm?
mxr zw or marshall guv'nor?


----------



## rokcabilly

carlocki said:


> which is a good pedal in front of a jcm?
> mxr zw or marshall guv'nor?



Try a Fulltone Fulldrive II Mosfet. Other JCM800-900 users and I agree, it's the best!


----------



## Roadburn

(war)thrash5150 said:


> which 900's were these?



Those are the "900 Specials" which you don't even have to turn on to get awesome sound.
Also notice no cables in the inputs...

10 knobbers without "SL-X"... must be DR's


----------



## Theo 413

I started playing guitar in '90/'91....the JCM 900's were just coming out and I always would dream of owning one (I was 14 at the time). Now, at the age of 35, I just bought my first JCM 900 . I had a JCM 2000 DSL 50 for a few years as well as a few vintage Fender amps. This past week I sold my Super Reverb and bought a MKIII. Best sounding amp I've ever owned. Next in line would be my blackface Fender Bassman with a Barber OD pedal pushing it.


----------



## medicjg

Theo 413 said:


> I started playing guitar in '90/'91....the JCM 900's were just coming out and I always would dream of owning one (I was 14 at the time). Now, at the age of 35, I just bought my first JCM 900 . I had a JCM 2000 DSL 50 for a few years as well as a few vintage Fender amps. This past week I sold my Super Reverb and bought a MKIII. Best sounding amp I've ever owned. Next in line would be my blackface Fender Bassman with a Barber OD pedal pushing it.



Hell yeah! which barber are you using. I boost my 4100 with the ltd and it seems as if they were made to go together...


----------



## Theo 413

medicjg said:


> Hell yeah! which barber are you using. I boost my 4100 with the ltd and it seems as if they were made to go together...



The Small Fry Burn Unit. Great pedal!


----------



## carlocki

after 15 years tomorrow i will try to paly my jcm 900 DR with new el34 vacuum tubes
i will let you know


----------



## medicjg

Theo 413 said:


> The Small Fry Burn Unit. Great pedal!



I havent found a whole lot of love here for Barber electronics. For the money I dont think they can really be beat. I have used my LTD through marshalls and fender style amps with great results either way.


----------



## Codyjohns

RIP Jim


----------



## dale5150

Just picked up my first 900! It is a 95 model SLX. Any setting suggestions or pointers with this amp? Pedal recomendations? I play mostly hard rock / metal from 80s to current. Thanks!


----------



## iron broadsword

just a strong clean boost is all you really need.


----------



## Roadburn

I wanted to share this video (posted on the Les Paul Forums).

It is an instructional about using the "Output" and "Tone" controls on a Les Paul (2x "Output", 2x "Tone"). It is played on a 50W MkIII.

Some great sounds! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxI7ySrtvE]Gibson Les Paul Tone & Volume Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jasper.

Made a new cover today. Judas Priest - Hot Rockin'. Timing could be better, especially of the second solo. But i'm not a great soloist. 
Hot Rockin' - Judas Priest by JasperPost on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## chrispunx

Just became the proud owner of a JCM 900 SL-X. can't wait to have it retubed!


----------



## Jasper.

Nice! Post some soundclips once you have it retubed, and if you have the opportunity.


----------



## chrispunx

Need to get something to record it with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jasper.

I use a Line6 UX2 toneport as interface. With a Shure SM57 as microphone. Works fine for me. See two or three posts above. That recording is with this gear.


----------



## stoma

Glory by Jonathan Negus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Jamieincharlotte

Anyone know why my mkiii squeals when I crank up sensitivity knob ?? Thanks


----------



## iron broadsword

Microphonic preamp tube? Try tapping on the 12ax7's with something while the amp is running. Ringing noise?


----------



## Jamieincharlotte

Not tube problem I'm some what of a tube junkie so I have an over stock of tubes. It happens when I crank pre amp and sensitivity knob. Can't get it half way when pre amp is on 10. It is a loud whistle. I am well far away w guitar. Didn't know if it was a reistior failing or something.


----------



## Stymie

These are my two Marshalls and first post.
The Studio 15 is nice, but I can get the same thing with a red knob Fender.
That dual master volume JCM is so simple to get a great sound out of.
The little bugger can be dimed and deafen drummers as a 1X12.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Stymie said:


> These are my two Marshalls and first post.
> The Studio 15 is nice, but I can get the same thing with a red knob Fender.
> That dual master volume JCM is so simple to get a great sound out of.
> The little bugger can be dimed and deafen drummers as a 1X12.



Welcome to the forum,  . Is your 900 a 2101 or 2501? I'm fortunate enough to have a mk3 900 as well, the 2101 model, these 900s have great tone, thick meaty slabs of chewy marshall goodness.

With the guys I play with at the moment I like to run it fairly clean with preamp volume around 2 and master(s) set around 7-8, and them boost the front end into overdrive or kick on a marshall guv'nor (or both) for the dirt. 

Im now after a 2500/2100 head.


----------



## mazerfaka

Im going to pick up a JCM 900 (Hi gain master volume MKIII Modell 2100) on tuesday! Im stoked! Going to do some sick modding on it!


----------



## stoma

I had my jcm 900 4102 modded by Voodoo Mods... It is a screaming beast... For some reason they don't mod this model anymore... I think my amp was the last one in fact... Had to send it back one time so maybe it was problematic


----------



## iron broadsword

stoma said:


> I had my jcm 900 4102 modded by Voodoo Mods... It is a screaming beast... For some reason they don't mod this model anymore... I think my amp was the last one in fact... Had to send it back one time so maybe it was problematic



Strange, what do they change about the amp when you get this mod?


----------



## Theo 413

mazerfaka said:


> Im going to pick up a JCM 900 (Hi gain master volume MKIII Modell 2100) on tuesday! Im stoked! Going to do some sick modding on it!



I have the MKIII 2100 - it's a great amp! Only "mod" to mine is that 2 of the power tubes are pulled to make it a 50w output.

enjoy!


----------



## chrispunx

Jasper. said:


> I use a Line6 UX2 toneport as interface. With a Shure SM57 as microphone. Works fine for me. See two or three posts above. That recording is with this gear.



what about using the recording output on the back of the head?


----------



## Jasper.

chrispunx said:


> what about using the recording output on the back of the head?



Never used it. But I've heard it's not as good as with a microphone. Don't know if that's true. But if you use it the sound of my greenbacks are not involved. 

Made this recording today. JCM900 = perfect for thrash:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N40OF8FAqKw]Kreator - Pleasure To Kill cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

Mooi wârk!


----------



## Jasper.

Danku


----------



## harajookers

NAD!! jcm 900 SL-X 2100


----------



## Roadburn

Congrats! 
900 + kittehs= win!


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats hara! Looks great, but how's it sound?


----------



## rokcabilly

iron broadsword said:


> Grats hara! Looks great, but how's it sound?



Yeah! How's that thing sound. Is it the EL34 model? Looks that way from the pic, but can't tell for sure.


----------



## sarnz

I just picked up a minty fresh 2100 MKIII for $600 from a guy pretty close to me. Thing needs nothing and sounds AWESOME. And I am only playing through my deluxe reverb (which now I will be selling so I can buy a cab)

It's definitely the sound I've been searching for... haven't had this much fun rocking out playing music in a loooong time!


----------



## iron broadsword

^Awesome sarnz! Clips? Interested in hearing it through that cab.


----------



## iron broadsword

Man, I've been tweaking my DR's settings lately and have found the 'turn iron broadsword into joe satriani' setting. I put the preamp gain at about 9:30, and the master somewhere about 3, presence 2:30, treble almost off, bass is around 10:30, and mid like 2:00 I think. 

Can't believe my ears! I had had the preamp gain turned up to about half, and I do love that tone, but for what I use the amp for, this is a better setting for me. I boost it with an OCD set clean and it still sounds huge and punchy! I've had it for about 7 months now but I haven't had much chance to experiment with tone, since it's always at the church. Kinda gotta write stuff down and tweak during services, which I don't like doing cause it can be distracting.

btw, that's with 3x tungsol 12ax7 and tungsol 6L6GCSTR's.


----------



## sarnz

iron broadsword said:


> ^Awesome sarnz! Clips? Interested in hearing it through that cab.



Sure man, I'll try to get a video of both regular camcorder camera as well as throw a 57 in front of it. I don't want to push it too hard since it's only a 40w speaker. But I can't wait to get a proper one!

What would you recommend for a cab for a Marshall? I really would rather not get a 4x12 just because I don't have the room for it and would rather not lug it around when I do play out. I've heard good things about the avatar cabs, would a 2x12 be loud enough for gigs? Would you get open or closed back?


----------



## chrispunx

harajookers said:


> NAD!! jcm 900 SL-X 2100



Put some 6L6's in their, it'll sing!


----------



## JVM

I have a brand new JVM 210, it's really nice, but i really miss the 900 i had years ago What do you guys think? Should i try to trade for one?


----------



## harajookers

@roadburn, iron broadsword, rockabilly, chrispunx
Thx guys 
My 2100 is the 5881 series, but I've got it shipped with 6L6wxt on it.. And yeah!!! Its real deal yummy for metal tone (with sd-1 in front of it) and also raw for blues and rock n roll..
When i play it simultaneously with my 5150.. Its awesome, real tone+gain what i really2 lookin for


----------



## sarnz

Hey guys, I was wondering what cab I should get for my 2100 mkiii. I am looking for something that I can both use at home as well as being loud enough to bring to smaller gigs (clubs, breweries, parties). I was thinking the avatar traditional series, the G212, with the vintage 30's. I will be playing kind of pop punk / alternative type music mostly, and preferably will be 16 ohms. I like how they make a thing to convert the open back to closed back as well.

Anything else you would recommend? I really don't have room for a 4x12, but any suggestions on speakers as well would be appreciated!


----------



## AdamR

I should be picking up my 100watt DR this weekend. Just retubed with 6L6's. I figure it should be perfect for the 90's rock my band covers.


----------



## iron broadsword

AdamR said:


> I should be picking up my 100watt DR this weekend. Just retubed with 6L6's. I figure it should be perfect for the 90's rock my band covers.



It will be! Just make sure to do the Jensaa mod


----------



## THISxISxMYxBOOMSTICK

I just recently sold my DSL50 and plan on buying a JCM 900 SLX I play thrash /punk style music would this be a better fit for me as oppose to the DSL? the reason why I sold it was it sounded too digital.


----------



## AdamR

iron broadsword said:


> It will be! Just make sure to do the Jensaa mod



I need more info on that please !


----------



## Roadburn

AdamR said:


> I need more info on that please !




I think he meant "Jestaaaa!!!" who was/is a member on this forum. He found a neat trick on the net involving a 900, it's fx-loop and a patchcable.

Anyway. If you don't use the loop, put patch cable in the send/return and dial in the fx-loop's level (small dial near the send/return).
It "boosts" some frequencies (only works with amps with the same fx-loop design, not bothered to look 'm up, all 3 type's of 900's anyway).


----------



## iron broadsword

DR's one of them, and thanks for correcting his name -- poor guy, I get it wrong every time, lol. Anyway yeah you just do as Roadburn said and dial in the loop level knob while strumming, put it wherever it's loudest. The tone instantly gets about 25.9x better.


----------



## AdamR

Cool, I remember reading about that hear. The Amp is being dropped off to me in a bit. To bad Im at work till 4.


----------



## iron broadsword

I've got the same amp, and I couldn't believe the difference that made as you turn the loop level. I put the preamp gain at around 9:00 and the master wherever I can stand it and it gets this amazing lead and rock tone that really breathes and has life to it. And if you crank the preamp gain you get all your favourite colors of distorted goodness. Fantastic amp!


----------



## AdamR

Cant wait to play with it later. I had a DSL50 and loved it but gas got to me and I ended up selling it.


----------



## iron broadsword

What tubes did you put in?


----------



## AdamR

The 900 Im getting ? It was just retubed with GTs 6L6s.


----------



## iron broadsword

Sweet, yeah I was just wondering. Let me know how you like em', I'm loving the tungsol 6l6GCSTRs in mine.


----------



## AdamR

Will do. I have a punch of different 12AX7s I can roll through it too.


----------



## AdamR

I was wrong, Its loaded with JJs. Wow its freaking loud. I thought my old DSL50 was loud. My band is going to hate me.


----------



## jon1917

AdamR said:


> I was wrong, Its loaded with JJs. Wow its freaking loud. I thought my old DSL50 was loud. My band is going to hate me.


----------



## AdamR

what footswitch should I be using with the dual reverb ? 1 button or 2 button ?


----------



## Roadburn

A 2 button.

You have 2 channels (button 1) and rev (button 2)


----------



## AdamR

That so. Thanks.


----------



## iron broadsword

You can get a generic one on eBay for like $30 instead of hunting down a marshall one. Anyway, glad you're lovin' your new amp!


----------



## AdamR

I have a few foot switched laying around. I was using the 1 button switch and noticed the reverb wasnt working so I tried one of my 2 button switches but it still didnt work. Im betting its got a bad button. I'll try the other I have.

I swapped out the JJ 12AX7s for some Tong Sols I had, Didnt seem to make a noticeable difference. I also played around with my pedal board. Im running my Chorus, Delay and MXR 10 band (foor solo boosts) through the loop. I run my MXR Pase 90 (was real muddy through the loop) TS9 and Vox wah through the front. I have a Boss overdrive to try still but I think the light burned out which makes it hard to remember if its on or not.


----------



## Lowlife

You'll only hear a difference on V1, and its not that different. The patch cable actually has a bigger impact on the tone.

Tung Sol is a pretty trebly tube, I'd toss something else in V1, as the 4100's tend to be on the bright side.

edit: Ps. I used a 2 button Marshall footswtich from a Valvestate amp with LED's (that i modded). I could only get the LED on the channel side to work, but it was still nice to have.


----------



## iron broadsword

I love tung sol's for preamp tubes! I find the treble is the right frequency to sound excellent, and I ride the treble knob pretty low and the presence up. Also, I found a BIG difference by changing V1, and certainly a noticeable change when changing V2. V3 just needs a strong tube, which I found also quite noticeable if the tube was weaker.


----------



## AdamR

I have a few other tubes I can try also including a Sovtek 12AX7LPS Large Plate Spiral Filament, and a JJ ECC803S Large Plate


----------



## AdamR

Just got home from my first practice with the 900. Im extremely happy with it.

My last Marshall was a DSL50 and I loved it. I like the 900 better. With the DSL I was using the Green (clean channel ) with the crunch button in for my rhythm tome. Gain dimed, TS9 for boost when needed. I used the red channel for solo boost. My only other pedals were a TU2 and a Vox wah.

With the 900 Im using a clean and dirty channel. I like the dirty channel on the 900 better then the crunch channel on the DSL. A bit more gain but not as much as the dsl's red channel. I have a Delta Labs Chorus and delay and a MXR 10 band EQ through the loop. The MXR is boosted a bit in the mids, with the gain up a bit for solo boosts. I run a MXR phase 90, TS9, TU2 and vox wah through the front. The phase 90 was real muddy through the loop for some reason.

My guitar is a 92 Gibson LP studio with an ebony fret board. I love this guitar but its been beat to death. Ive owned it since 96, My SR year in High School. Its been dropped, Had then neck pop out of the pocket, and the maple top crack, but it stills sounds great and plays well. Its about time for a replacement I think.


----------



## leadguitarist

Just obtained a 1990 Jcm 900 model 2100 MkIII. I love it, it is one serious ass kicking machine, and matches up great with my 1965 Fender Super Reverb in a stereo configuration!

My question is, it's missing it's face plate, and I have searched high and low for a replacement! Anyone know where I can get a good used, or new one? anyone?

Rockit,
John D. Beckerley


----------



## Alex_91

Just had a look at the backplate of my 4102 DR. Found a mystery switch on the back of it... now sure what it does or if it's a mod of any kind. Anyone here have an idea what it could be? It's the first switch on the right, I've not seen it on any other 900, googled it and all other backplates came up without this switch.


----------



## iron broadsword

Heh, definitely a mod. Pull it apart and post gut shots in the workbench forum.. I'm interested in what it could be. 

Btw, I wouldn't go switching it while it's on.. might not be something you can do safely.


----------



## Alex_91

I've no knowledge on how to pull these things apart. I play the living hell out of them, never open them. lol!


----------



## Bluesguitar361

Sealed the deal ive been waiting to make for a long time now. Im the proud new owner of a JCM900 Dual Reverb. Words really can't really justify how happy i am. For the past 3 or 4 years, i've researched these amps, here and there as i fantasized of what it would be like to have this amp digesting my idea of playing guitar. hahaha! Alot of my love for the older JCM's is that many of our greatest heros were made legends with these machines. I figure it could only aid in my venture to tonal-happiness.  

Hats off..  yes, you too Slash


----------



## Jasper.

Yesterday i brought the 900 to an amp tech. The volume was gone and it was thin and fizzy. He just called. Some loose contacts. But the power tubes also were at there end. One was even almost dead. So he's gonna put some tung sols in. I can pick it up in half an our. Very curious


----------



## Roadburn

Hey Jasper

Does it make a world of difference after the checkup?



(*bumpage for the best thread in this forum)


----------



## iron broadsword

I doubt he's put down the guitar since he got it home. 

I was really impressed with the Tung-Sol 6L6GC-STR's. Love the tone out of them.. wonder if that's what he went with.


----------



## ser10vi

Hey guys!
I'm new here as I've just changed the ENGL Screamer I had for a 4100 that I'm loving. I'm sure the previous owner hadn't changed the tubes for a looooong time and now I'm wondering if I should convert it to EL34's or keep going with the Sovtek 5881's.
I play mostly in a Mastodon, Baroness, The Sword, High On Fire style.
Guide me through this tone quest, please.


----------



## bassinvader

im putting one of these up for sale,its a great metal amp,but im playing bass thro it,i like bottom end,if i was doing thrash or funk it would be a great amp but this dont give me a sound i like im being told i cant mod this in to a bass amp,if i could mod it to give more low mids id be quite happy to mod the hell outa it as if i got it right id never sell it!!


----------



## iron broadsword

I'm sure you could mod it but you'd need a working knowledge of schematics.. cause you'd be re-working the tone stack, plus any other changes you wanted to make. 

They are beasts though, man! I've been getting a chance to open up my 4100 the last few weeks in church and it has such a HUGE sound. Tuned to drop Bb, and those lower power chords sound like a friggin' cannon going off!


----------



## 76MJS

I've had a '93 JCM900 4100 for 16 years. Bought it cheap from the original owner.
I've been tempted to sell it for a VM, but my amp just has that tone. Maybe because these early 900s were just great.
Yes, I've heard the haters and been scoffed at because of it. Then I turned it on, play thru it and the roar it produces is amazing.
It is completely stock with an all JJ tube set up.
AWESOME!!


----------



## iron broadsword

There is nothing quite like the roar of a 4100 man! It just rips.


----------



## Codyjohns

I will let you guys in on a little secret, a JCM900 DR 4100 with EL34's sounds amazing with G12-65's speakers.


----------



## 76MJS

Michael RT said:


> I will let you guys in on a little secret, a JCM900 DR 4100 with EL34's sounds amazing with G12-65's speakers.



I have a 2X12 cab, with 2 Vintage 30's inside, that I usually run the 900 thru and I was actually thinking about swapping one of them out for a G12-65.


----------



## Lowlife

The G12-65 is an awesome speaker, if you have one, use it


----------



## iron broadsword

Mm, about to pick up another cable and an analog delay to use with my Dual Reverb... Gonna put the delay and a boost in the loop (in that order). Can't wait to try it. I use boosts up front but they really just shape the gain, so it'll be real nice to have a straight volume jump and delay to snag a proper solo! 

I have phaser too but I really like the way it sounds up front, right after the guitar. More subtle that way, I find. What do you guys use in the loop?


----------



## Roadburn

iron broadsword said:


> Mm, about to pick up another cable and an analog delay to use with my Dual Reverb... Gonna put the delay and a boost in the loop (in that order). Can't wait to try it. I use boosts up front but they really just shape the gain, so it'll be real nice to have a straight volume jump and delay to snag a proper solo!
> 
> I have phaser too but I really like the way it sounds up front, right after the guitar. More subtle that way, I find. What do you guys use in the loop?


----------



## KTHR33

Looks like I'm home....
I recently bought a 4100 from a friend for 400 bucks. I thought that was good for a Marshall. Then I come to the Forum and read all the crap people are saying, and I didn't feel so good. 

This is my first Marshall. I've been playing Mesa Nomads for a long time. Very different animals. That being said, I really like the way my 900 sounds, whether I crank the clean channel, or rip on the dirty channel.

I'm happy with it, except for the lack of options up front. My Nomads have three channels and a switch on each channel, for nine options.
The other stuff I hear is ya gotta put an EQ in the loop, not any EQ, but an MXR 10 band EQ. Then another guy says to jump the loop. Jeez...

I figured I 'd run the clean channel a little hot, use an OCD for rhythm, then kick in the lead channel for solos. Doesn't seem to sound bad at all, even if the signal path isn't completely tube. What do you think?


----------



## MM54

The DR's sound great. Jumping the loop is like adding a cheap boost, it's worth a shot.

Otherwise, enjoy


----------



## Phazz

my 900 4502 is awesome.


----------



## iron broadsword

KTHR33 said:


> Looks like I'm home....
> I recently bought a 4100 from a friend for 400 bucks. I thought that was good for a Marshall. Then I come to the Forum and read all the crap people are saying, and I didn't feel so good.
> 
> This is my first Marshall. I've been playing Mesa Nomads for a long time. Very different animals. That being said, I really like the way my 900 sounds, whether I crank the clean channel, or rip on the dirty channel.
> 
> I'm happy with it, except for the lack of options up front. My Nomads have three channels and a switch on each channel, for nine options.
> The other stuff I hear is ya gotta put an EQ in the loop, not any EQ, but an MXR 10 band EQ. Then another guy says to jump the loop. Jeez...
> 
> I figured I 'd run the clean channel a little hot, use an OCD for rhythm, then kick in the lead channel for solos. Doesn't seem to sound bad at all, even if the signal path isn't completely tube. What do you think?



Jumping the loop is epic, but boosting it is even better. And an EQ in there is the ultimate. But here's the thing, the DR is a righteous amp that didn't get much love because it replaced the 800 and had some solid state in the front end.. which from what I understand is they sorta made the normal V1 into a solid state gain section. Which as far as I'm concerned is fine cause it sounds epic. It also gets hate because of a long history of people using the wrong tubes and having them biased incorrectly, which sounds like garbage in any amp.

Also you have to remember that it still has V2, V3, V4, (V1-3 in this amp) and the power section all tube, and it sounds like a BEAST. In my opinion, the solid state was a good call because it also sounds great at low volumes, which the 800 can't boast. Plus, jumping/boosting/eqing the loop pulls another tubed gain stage from the DR's V2. 

All in all, it's a great amp and they're dirt cheap cause nobody knows how to use em' right. Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## KTHR33

Alright! After reading just about everything here, I opened up my DR 4100. I found EL34s in the power section and ECC83s in the pre amp section. So now, I'm not sure if this is an older model with new tubes or a re-biased model. The serial number stamped into the back says Y 1 3 0 7 5, if anyone has the means to look it up. The tubes are JJ btw. Thanks. 
[either way, I think I scored an awesome amp for 400 bucks]


----------



## Codyjohns

KTHR33 said:


> Alright! After reading just about everything here, I opened up my DR 4100. I found EL34s in the power section and ECC83s in the pre amp section. So now, I'm not sure if this is an older model with new tubes or a re-biased model. The serial number stamped into the back says Y 1 3 0 7 5, if anyone has the means to look it up. The tubes are JJ btw. Thanks.
> [either way, I think I scored an awesome amp for 400 bucks]



Your's is the first year (1990) for the JCM900's.

El34's is the right power tubes as well for that year.


----------



## KTHR33

Wow, cool! Thanks for the info. I tried the jumping trick, quite a difference. Now...off to try all the other suggestions. I'm loving this amp more and more!
Peace!


----------



## carlocki

JCM900 4100 DR
900 Lead CAb with g12t75

Volume4 - Snowblind - YouTube


----------



## Codyjohns

carlocki said:


> JCM900 4100 DR
> 900 Lead CAb with g12t75
> 
> Volume4 - Snowblind - YouTube



Sounds Great !!
I'm a big Sabbath fan.


----------



## skordys

Hi @LL atticted to 900's 

Sorry for my lango its not my native one.

Just got my JCM900 4101 DR back from 1st service and retube.

It sounds freakin awesome !!!!!

My combo been made in 1991/92 so its EL34 model but for some reason previous owner put 5881's didnt bias them and didnt change anything inside(screen resisstor etc).

Now my baby got JJ's E34L  propertly biased.

Its like completly different animal. 
Cant wait to turn it up to 11 !!!

btw it has celestion g12h-100 speaker which i would like to replace as well 
any sugestions? 

cheers


----------



## medicjg

My 4100 sounds best to my ears with Vintage 30s


----------



## Codyjohns

skordys said:


> Hi @LL atticted to 900's
> 
> Sorry for my lango its not my native one.
> 
> Just got my JCM900 4101 DR back from 1st service and retube.
> 
> It sounds freakin awesome !!!!!
> 
> My combo been made in 1991/92 so its EL34 model but for some reason previous owner put 5881's didnt bias them and didnt change anything inside(screen resisstor etc).
> 
> Now my baby got JJ's E34L  propertly biased.
> 
> Its like completly different animal.
> Cant wait to turn it up to 11 !!!
> 
> btw it has celestion g12h-100 speaker which i would like to replace as well
> any sugestions?
> cheers



JCM900DR with El34's & Celestion G12-65's = great tone.


----------



## skordys

Michael RT said:


> JCM900DR with El34's & Celestion G12-65's = great tone.



65watt speaker would be ok for 100watt amp?


----------



## Codyjohns

skordys said:


> 65watt speaker would be ok for 100watt amp?



With a 100w amp I would use at lest two speakers.
A 2x12 or 4x12.
If you play your amp full out all the time I wouldn't use just one speaker,
unless it's a 100w speaker.


----------



## carlocki

same gig other song


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CNfyNO7Zc]Volume4 @youthless War Pigs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chromeboy

Ok, this may be a dumb question but, I have two JCM 900 100 watt heads. How do I know if they are 4100's 0r 4500's ? Mine are the dual reverb high gain heads but I don't see a number on them. I know they are from the early to mid 90's 
Can anyone help me out here? Also I love the tone but everyone I know including myself uses stomp boxes. Is there a Marshall head that can get that more saturated distortion without the use of pedals? Right now I'm getting a real cool Michael Schenker kind of tone for soloing but want more saturation for my rhythm sound. I play classic metal and classic rock BTW. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Oculophilia

chromeboy said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but, I have two JCM 900 100 watt heads. How do I know if they are 4100's 0r 4500's ? Mine are the dual reverb high gain heads but I don't see a number on them. I know they are from the early to mid 90's
> Can anyone help me out here? Also I love the tone but everyone I know including myself uses stomp boxes. Is there a Marshall head that can get that more saturated distortion without the use of pedals? Right now I'm getting a real cool Michael Schenker kind of tone for soloing but want more saturation for my rhythm sound. I play classic metal and classic rock BTW. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



The 4100s are 100 watts and the 4500s are the 50 watters.


----------



## cicone

On the MKIII's, you can pretty much bypass the diodes if you wish by turning the Gain knob all the way down and just using the Preamp knob. There are loads of tones available. Put the Preamp on 10 and crank the volume---you'll see.


----------



## V-man

chromeboy said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but, I have two JCM 900 100 watt heads. How do I know if they are 4100's 0r 4500's ? Mine are the dual reverb high gain heads but I don't see a number on them. I know they are from the early to mid 90's
> Can anyone help me out here? Also I love the tone but everyone I know including myself uses stomp boxes. Is there a Marshall head that can get that more saturated distortion without the use of pedals? Right now I'm getting a real cool Michael Schenker kind of tone for soloing but want more saturation for my rhythm sound. I play classic metal and classic rock BTW. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Sell one head and grab a 2203, or DSL if you can afford it. then you have the DR voicing and another.


----------



## marshall1967

KTHR33 said:


> Looks like I'm home....
> I recently bought a 4100 from a friend for 400 bucks. I thought that was good for a Marshall. Then I come to the Forum and read all the crap people are saying, and I didn't feel so good.
> 
> This is my first Marshall. I've been playing Mesa Nomads for a long time. Very different animals. That being said, I really like the way my 900 sounds, whether I crank the clean channel, or rip on the dirty channel.
> 
> I'm happy with it, except for the lack of options up front. My Nomads have three channels and a switch on each channel, for nine options.
> The other stuff I hear is ya gotta put an EQ in the loop, not any EQ, but an MXR 10 band EQ. Then another guy says to jump the loop. Jeez...
> 
> I figured I 'd run the clean channel a little hot, use an OCD for rhythm, then kick in the lead channel for solos. Doesn't seem to sound bad at all, even if the signal path isn't completely tube. What do you think?


 
You shouldn't feel ''not so good'', you have a great amp. I used JCM 800's, early 70's super leads, and jmp master volumes in the 80's and a jcm 900 dual reverb 100w in the 90's, they were all great amps...that's a great price you got it for!


----------



## carlocki

When I hear Tesla (the band) i Can hear 90 sound
Am I Wrong?


----------



## Paul_Player66

I have not tried the SLX, but my MKIII ROCKS! I can get a 800 sound by turning up the preamp gain and not using the sensitivity knob (diode clipping)! BUT for full out CRUNCH I love the sensitivity knob and preamp mixed together. there are to many combinations I like, but for Full Out Roar, I put the preamp on 7 and the sensitivity on 17 Master on anywhere from 5-7


----------



## KTHR33

Just checked out ebay. Looks like the 900s are going up in price. Glad I found one for 400 bucks!


----------



## wakjob

KTHR33 said:


> Just checked out ebay. Looks like the 900s are going up in price. Glad I found one for 400 bucks!



Yep, Just like those 2205/2210's nobody wanted a few years ago, all the 900's models just went into 'crackhead' prices recently.


----------



## AdamR

I paid $500 over the summer for mine. Just retubed and biased by a good local shop and a new reverb tank installed.


----------



## zenfly

What are the pros and cons of the 50w JCM900 dual reverb ? There is a head here on Craigs for $600. I need another amp like another hole in my head but it seems like a great deal..


----------



## Codyjohns

zenfly said:


> What are the pros and cons of the 100w JCM900 dual reverb ? There is a head here on Craigs for $600. I need another amp like another hole in my head but it seems like a great deal..



4100's sound great with G12-65's.
Not so much with G12t-75's.


----------



## iron broadsword

Sounds great to me with 75's..


----------



## mk2 steve

I'm a 900 fan, here's mine as of today, with my ESP Eclipse. Cab is loaded with WGS Veteran 30s & WGS ET65s.


----------



## iron broadsword

mk2 steve said:


> I'm a 900 fan, here's mine as of today, with my ESP Eclipse. Cab is loaded with WGS Veteran 30s & WGS ET65s.



Nice rig!!


----------



## iron broadsword

Man, I've got my 4100 dialed in SO FRICKIN' good right now! Channel 2's gain on 1/2, bass and mid on about 4, treb on 3ish (with tung sol 12ax7's this sounds fantastic), and the amp just has this growl to it that makes me want to jump as I'm playing. Tube screamer out front when I want more grit for lead, clean boost and analog delay in the loop, and just a bit of reverb and I am in HEAVEN. The sound guy at our church said he wanted to shut everybody else off and just listen to the solo I took during the new song we did last night, haha.

Seriously, if you can't get these amps to sound good there is either something wrong with the amp or something wrong with you.  Mine sounds better every time I touch it.


----------



## mk2 steve

That's more or less how I have mine EQ'd, I have my mid between 5 and 6, with an MXR 10 band out front for a bit of a boost on the B channel, very happy with how it sounds now. Noticed recently there's been a lot of pro 900 stuff on the forum lol


----------



## iron broadsword

Yeah, it's kinda weird. Usually the 900 is nerdy kid with the coke-bottled glasses who ends up building the nuke.


----------



## iron broadsword

For the longest time I wanted to get an attenuator for this beast, but the more I play it the more I realize it sounds incredible without. I play at about 1.5 on the master in church. Moves a lot of air for being indoors, and the tone is gorgeous.


----------



## glina

So I've had a 2500 model for a while and really liked it but downsized to 2501 (50W combo) and converted it to a head that will go with ext cab.
(Going on a concert tour and needed less space).
Here I have a clip of the 900 non-reverb series with a stock G12T-75 speaker (the one that was in the combo).
It sounds incredible. You can't go wrong with the price and sound quality of this Marshall amp. My settings is: presence, treble = 0, Bass, middle = 10. Gain - up to you, mine is set around middle for both tube and diode gain.
It get really close to Silver Jubilee tonality at these settings. Still tight and chunky.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFmtV-HwbLI]Marshall JCM 900 Master Volume 2501 (combo version of 2500 head) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mk2 steve

My band rehearsed for 3 hours today with my 4500 900 into a Mesa cab w/ Vintage 30s, master on 6, B channel, thing sounded brilliant. Thick and chunky, not thin or overly bright at all. Cuts through perfectly, not OTT but sits in the mix nicely. Loving this amp at the moment, every time I play it up loud I am more impressed by it.


----------



## wakjob

Absolutely nothing wrong with the 4100/4500's at all. I just finished working on a DSL 100 for a friend, and I tell you... I'm not nearly as impressed as I was last week when he gave me his 4100 to service.

That DSL is spectacular now. But that 4100 of his is flat out amazing!


----------



## iron broadsword

glina said:


> So I've had a 2500 model for a while and really liked it but downsized to 2501 (50W combo) and converted it to a head that will go with ext cab.
> (Going on a concert tour and needed less space).
> Here I have a clip of the 900 non-reverb series with a stock G12T-75 speaker (the one that was in the combo).
> It sounds incredible. You can't go wrong with the price and sound quality of this Marshall amp. My settings is: presence, treble = 0, Bass, middle = 10. Gain - up to you, mine is set around middle for both tube and diode gain.
> It get really close to Silver Jubilee tonality at these settings. Still tight and chunky.
> Marshall JCM 900 Master Volume 2501 (combo version of 2500 head) - YouTube



Sounds great! Gotta love that snarl and sparkle!


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

glina said:


> So I've had a 2500 model for a while and really liked it but downsized to 2501 (50W combo) and converted it to a head that will go with ext cab.
> (Going on a concert tour and needed less space).
> Here I have a clip of the 900 non-reverb series with a stock G12T-75 speaker (the one that was in the combo).
> It sounds incredible. You can't go wrong with the price and sound quality of this Marshall amp. My settings is: presence, treble = 0, Bass, middle = 10. Gain - up to you, mine is set around middle for both tube and diode gain.
> It get really close to Silver Jubilee tonality at these settings. Still tight and chunky.
> Marshall JCM 900 Master Volume 2501 (combo version of 2500 head) - YouTube



Sounds a lot like my 2100 combo, just oozes tone.


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

Hi guys!
What have you to say about the JCM 900 MKIII 2500, 50 watt head? I'm considering to trade my TSL100 for the 900.
In my band we play hardrock and we try to sound like a mix between The Darkness and Guns N Roses.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mk2 steve

Try it out, see what you think. I'd love a MkIII, prefer them to the SL-X personally. My next amp will possibly be a MkIII (to go with my 4500)


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

I became with JCM900 MKIII 2500 yesterday!

Look how cute it looks.


----------



## iron broadsword

She's a beaut! But.. how does it sound?


----------



## AdamR

RE. EQ settings
I have my treble way down to about 10 o'clock My amp is pretty bright. Mids are at 3 o'clock and bass is just about dimes. Gain is on 3o'clock for chqnnel B and noon on channel A.
I use a TS9 for clean boost to tighten up B and dirty up A a bit on occasions
MXR 10 band in the loop for lead boost but I really need to sit down and mess with it.

Phaser, delay and chorus go to the loop.

My amp is a 5881 and seems much brighter and cleaner then my friends EL34 version. Im also using a cheap Peavey 412 cab.


I think these amp get a bad rep for sounded bad because in the 90s they ended up being a lot of younger peoples first tube amps and knowing nothing about dialing them in they crank bass and treble and dump the mids. Crank the pres. on top of it and the high end is going to rip your head off. Not to mention god knows how many people yanked there 5881 and stuck EL34s in them without proper biasing.


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

iron broadsword said:


> She's a beaut! But.. how does it sound?



Really good i must say! I think it got all of the great sound from the 2203/2204 but with some extra gain. The best and most useful thing is the double master-vol. thing, really great for lead stuff and it feels really good now when i'm trying to get rid of my stompboxes.


----------



## iron broadsword

Haha, it's a good feeling eh to get all your tone from the amp? Both my DR and my C5 provide all the gain structuring I need for their applications and with the exception of a boost pedal in front so I don't have to dial the amps in again I don't need anything else. My amps do dual duty.. they have to give nice classic and modern tones. The DR has both in spades and the C5 gets close enough to modern with a solid boost out front.


----------



## wakjob

AdamR said:


> RE. EQ settings
> I have my treble way down to about 10 o'clock My amp is pretty bright. Mids are at 3 o'clock and bass is just about dimes.
> 
> My amp is a 5881 and seems much brighter and cleaner then my friends EL34 version. Im also using a cheap Peavey 412 cab.



Yeah, the EL34 versions must be darker. I had to turn the Treble and Presence way up on the 4100/EL34. And that was after the new filter caps/tubes and a cab with t75's. 

But then again, I'm used to my 2204 so...


----------



## mk2 steve

wakjob said:


> Yeah, the EL34 versions must be darker



this appears to be true. I saw a few DRs before settling on the EL34 4500 I have now. I played on three with 5881s, two of them were a bit brighter. one of them was REALLY bright, even with the treble and presence right off. I've played a couple of RI 900s with 5881s also and they are definitely different, not tear your head off bright though like some people make out


----------



## wakjob

mk2 steve said:


> this appears to be true. I saw a few DRs before settling on the EL34 4500 I have now.



Man, I'm searching high and low for a 4500 with EL's. I've found a couple but they are over $700.


----------



## iron broadsword

If you're handy at all with a soldering iron and don't mind putting in time to learn how to be safe in an amp, the conversion is pretty easy if you do find any that run 6L6's in your price range. Might save you a good deal of cash.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

This weekend will the first time my 4100 has had new tubes in 12 years!

What are your guys' bias settings? Mine would only get up to 22 mA with the old tubes...


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

LesPaulopolis said:


> This weekend will the first time my 4100 has had new tubes in 12 years!
> 
> What are your guys' bias settings? Mine would only get up to 22 mA with the old tubes...



That's very low (per valve I take it), that's probably why they have lasted so long. I have a 100 watt Mk3 and ended up around 33mA (per valve). I did have a high plate voltage though, as far as i recall.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Interesting piece about it is the bias was cranked as high as it would go! Weird?? I guess I don't know if new tubes will solve this issue or not.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Yeah my plate voltage is around 500.


----------



## wakjob

iron broadsword said:


> If you're handy at all with a soldering iron and don't mind putting in time to learn how to be safe in an amp, the conversion is pretty easy if you do find any that run 6L6's in your price range. Might save you a good deal of cash.



Yeah, I have everything here to do a conversion. Believe me, I've thought about it.



LesPaulopolis said:


> Yeah my plate voltage is around 500.



Man, that's like the third time this week I've seen reports of unusually high plate voltage in a 900. The one I worked on was about 451-452v.

EL34 or 5881 version?


----------



## mk2 steve

wakjob said:


> Man, I'm searching high and low for a 4500 with EL's. I've found a couple but they are over $700.



You'll find one man. I think they're going to start increasing in value, actually its already happening. Mines a 1991 model with EL-34s (had it checked to verify and its an EL34 circuit). Where are you out of interest? I'd let you play mine if you were local to see if you preferred it with EL34s.

The thing about 900s biasing too low seems quite common, mine was another that did this - I had the bias resistor changed to allow it to bias correctly.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

wakjob said:


> Yeah, I have everything here to do a conversion. Believe me, I've thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's like the third time this week I've seen reports of unusually high plate voltage in a 900. The one I worked on was about 451-452v.
> 
> EL34 or 5881 version?



I think mine was around 480-490, but I'm in the UK so maybe the higher figure has something to do with the higher mains voltage?

Either way 22mA is low.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

LesPaulopolis said:


> Interesting piece about it is the bias was cranked as high as it would go! Weird?? I guess I don't know if new tubes will solve this issue or not.



Yeah get a new set of valves and if you can't get into the mA territory you need to be then maybe you need the bias circuit altering to get your 900 spitting fire.

edit

Just love my 900.


----------



## mk2 steve

SpiritOfTheAge said:


> Yeah get a new set and if yo can't get into the territory you need to be then maybe you need to bias circuit altering to get your 900 spitting fire.



bias resistor, EL34 should be 22k or 36k if I remember (mine is 22k and will bias correctly). The bias resistor is R28, next to the trim pot


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I'll check out R28 tonight. 

My 4100 from 1990, so EL34 version in theory. Low bais explains some of the anemic sound. I'll have the new tubes on Sat. so if she doesn't get into range I'll be doing swapping in a lower value resistor to get the right amount of current flowing.


----------



## mk2 steve

LesPaulopolis said:


> I'll check out R28 tonight.
> 
> My 4100 from 1990, so EL34 version in theory. Low bais explains some of the anemic sound. I'll have the new tubes on Sat. so if she doesn't get into range I'll be doing swapping in a lower value resistor to get the right amount of current flowing.



Let us know what you find!


----------



## wakjob

mk2 steve said:


> You'll find one man. I think they're going to start increasing in value, actually its already happening. Mines a 1991 model with EL-34s (had it checked to verify and its an EL34 circuit). Where are you out of interest? I'd let you play mine if you were local to see if you preferred it with EL34s.



I'm in central NY. Love Chicago BTW. Great town. I built an amp at a school there two years ago on Homan Ave. near Humboldt Park. I stayed in Wicker Park, and that whole area was awesome. 

I had a EL34/4100 on my bench for the first time a couple of weeks ago and fell in love with it. I think they are great sounding amps.


----------



## mk2 steve

wakjob said:


> I'm in central NY. Love Chicago BTW. Great town. I built an amp at a school there two years ago on Homan Ave. near Humboldt Park. I stayed in Wicker Park, and that whole area was awesome.
> 
> I had a EL34/4100 on my bench for the first time a couple of weeks ago and fell in love with it. I think they are great sounding amps.



That's cool man, we rehearse near wicker park. I'm actually from England but live here now. And yeah I love my 4500, took me a little while to find a good one but now it's staying (might sell my DSL actually)


----------



## iron broadsword

Hey guys, can you tell me what fuse value/type the 900 4100 takes? My amp's at the church so it'll be a real pain to get those values.


----------



## mk2 steve

iron broadsword said:


> Hey guys, can you tell me what fuse value/type the 900 4100 takes? My amp's at the church so it'll be a real pain to get those values.



My 4500 has:

Output valve fuse: t500mA
Mains fuse: T3A


----------



## LesPaulopolis

mk2 steve said:


> Let us know what you find!



Man! These guys are tiny. I think it is 22k because I don't see a blue stripe in there. It appears to be the same value resistor as the one next to it on the board.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

mk2 steve said:


> My 4500 has:
> 
> Output valve fuse: t500mA
> Mains fuse: T3A



Yep. aka 0.5 amps ... 250V.


----------



## mk2 steve

get a pic of the resistor! would be a shame if it was a 22k (in terms of solving the problem anyway)


----------



## LesPaulopolis

New tubes arrive on Saturday so we'll see...honestly I almost hope it doesn't bias up cuz this will be a fun project swapping out that resistor...though I don't look forward to taking off all those jacks and knobs!


----------



## wakjob

LesPaulopolis said:


> New tubes arrive on Saturday so we'll see...honestly I almost hope it doesn't bias up cuz this will be a fun project swapping out that resistor...though I don't look forward to taking off all those jacks and knobs!



Shouldn't have to take the front board with the knobs off at all. Just the rear board. Flips over easy enough too. 

Just be sure to check all the solder points where those wires connect to that board before putting it back together. Sometimes the tips of the wires put enough pressure on the solder pad to de-bond it when it's moved around too much.


----------



## mk2 steve

Make sure you double check the schematic to make sure it's 100% an EL34 model. Believe the screen resistors were different on 5881 models amongst other things.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Looks like I got some dud EL34 tubes that will only bias up to 13 mA...wft?? 12-year old tubes went up to 22.

Here's the kicker...the amp sounds great!


----------



## Ethereal Guitars

Hey Guys.
I'm picking up a JCM 900 Mk3 Combo High Gain Master Volume tonight and cannot wait to give it a blast. This is a 1990-1992 1x12 100 watt/50 watt amp which I understand to be Marshall's answer (at the time) to the growing demand for high gain metal amps. I am selling a Peavey 6505+ combo to fund it as I find the Peavey to be too thin and a bit of a one trick pony. Anyone know what Celestion speaker these Marshall combo's were supposed to have in them? Any other pearls of knowledge on these cool combos?


----------



## Ethereal Guitars

I reckon this ad from the JCM900 era is way cool .....


----------



## mk2 steve

had another rehearsal last night with the band, turned up to find a JCM800 cabinet with 80 watt celestions (320 watt cab) and a 100 watt Dual Reverb set up. I'd brought my 50 watt 4500 along so I set it up, and fired up the 100 watter...






sounded great! seemed a little brighter than mine, but still sounded awesome. It was another EL34 model, was a Y serial number, so a 1990, one of the earliest ones. Had the master volume on 5 and it sounded awesome. Then fired up my 50 watter and did the rest of the rehearsal with that, still really pleased with it. I love how it sits in the mix, my leads cut through just fine and it crunches nicely for rhythm. I really like the rolled down volume crunch as well. The cab seemed good, I prefer mine, or a cab with V30s, but this did the job nicely.

I've got a MkIII head coming this week too....


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

LesPaulopolis said:


> Looks like I got some dud EL34 tubes that will only bias up to 13 mA...wft?? 12-year old tubes went up to 22.
> 
> Here's the kicker...the amp sounds great!



I'm sure i made a comment on this, maybe i didnt press the GO button. Sounds like you need to swap out the resistor in the bis circuit to get the mA more in keeping with the correct bais of the amp, around 30-40 mA depending on plate voltage. 13 mA is way off the mark.


----------



## Codyjohns

mk2 steve said:


>



Looks Great !!


----------



## iron broadsword

Yikes.. the DR's have really been coming up in price! I got mine for $600 or $650 with a flight case a little more than a year ago. Anybody notice if that's happening on Craig's list too?


----------



## mk2 steve

yeah they're creeping up in price around here too. There are a couple of jokers asking way too much, and some have been for sale on there for months now.


----------



## iron broadsword

What power tubes are you guys liking in your DR's? Need a new set and am thinking about trying something else maybe. I *love* the Tung-Sol 6L6GC-STR's, and the EHx's were great as well. Thinking about Sovtek 6L6WXT+'s, anybody try em?


----------



## Groovejunkie

The SL-X...what are the different models/tube configurations.....and how do you tell the difference when you are looking at them? Thanks!


----------



## timgman

iron broadsword said:


> Sounds great to me with 75's..



Mine (75's) are 20 whatever years old and sound better every day!


----------



## narcosis65

iron broadsword said:


> What power tubes are you guys liking in your DR's? Need a new set and am thinking about trying something else maybe. I *love* the Tung-Sol 6L6GC-STR's, and the EHx's were great as well. Thinking about Sovtek 6L6WXT+'s, anybody try em?


 
I just bought a used JCM900 DR 4500 and the sovtek preamp and poweramp tubes were shot. I had my local tech cut in some new resistors and replace the Sovtek 5881's with EHx's EL34's and JJ 12AX7's in the preamp...Wow what a difference! I just recently put an MXR 10 band EQ in the effects loop and it really boosted the tonal quality and gives me SO much more tonal control...Especially with the low end...


----------



## narcosis65

I am looking to replace/upgrade the spring tank in my JCM900 4500...The stock spring tank is short and really weak. I'm looking to get more depth and long decay, more of a vintage tone...Any suggestions?


----------



## Aenemus

What do you think about the JCM 900 100W 2x12 Combo for 903 dollars?


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Aenemus said:


> What do you think about the JCM 900 100W 2x12 Combo for 903 dollars?



expensive.


----------



## JamesD

From a 1990 Guitar World...


----------



## cozmacozmy

JamesD said:


> From a 1990 Guitar World...




That was cool!


----------



## Codyjohns

JamesD said:


> From a 1990 Guitar World...



Thanks for posting that, very cool.


----------



## Aenemus

How about 775 dollars?


----------



## iron broadsword

That was a great read.. and see this is what I was saying a while back, the 4100 sounds good at low volumes as well.


----------



## mk2 steve

I've been playing my MkIII a lot recently, plugged into my DR today to mess about with some delay on the clean channel, still love this amp too. The DR and MkIII are definitely different, but both really cool.


----------



## JVMRoy

Throw in a Quad set of E34L's by Tesla, and let that thing rip....I loved mine......and I am saving for another to replace my giging JVM210H.


----------



## JamesD

In case you missed my 'NAD' thread, here are a couple photos...


----------



## carlocki

best jcm900 album ever with rat pedal on loop [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huu-fJRZzi8]Morbid Angel - Blessed Are The Sick (Full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jasper.

@ 9:38 Is that a Dual Reverb?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vbTdof5a4YM#!


----------



## iron broadsword

Honestly I really don't get why people diss the DR.. I have GOT to get a sound clip of mine one of these days to show the world what it can sound like if you get the master above 3. I only use a clean boost out front, no other changes or patches or anything, and it is a thick meaty tone that will punch your buttcheeks off. Forget the 800!


----------



## mk2 steve

I know what you mean man, I used to play my Dual Reverb with my band regularly and the master was always on 5-6. Get it past 3-4 and it really punches you in the face. I am using an 800 now, but still miss both my MkIII and DR - have considered picking up another DR at some point


----------



## Roadburn

Was it the 2010 best amp competition or before that?
I don't remember the year.
I do remember a member named "eljeffe" won it using a DR (unanimous decision).
This competiton had a couple of vintage amps as well.


----------



## wakjob

The Valvestate 8100, Artist 3203, and JCM 900 Dual Reverbs all have the same exact thing going on in the sound that I just love. 
It's hard to explain in words, but there's something going on in the mid-range that makes them sound really mean and aggressive. Like the amp is being cranked to the edge, even though it's not.
Palm mutes are fun as hell on all these amps. Tight and barking!


----------



## iron broadsword

^ So true! My nephew has a vs65r and it has the same character to it.


----------



## Codyjohns

It's nice to see the 900 love going strong. 

I kinda fell in love with the Super Lead and PostPIMV thing but it doesn't mean I don't like 900's anymore. 
I still think their awesome sounding amps.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Guitar Center had a DR reissue in white with gold trim last year, it was awesome to look at and even more awesome to play! I cant even imagine why anybody wouldnt like the 900's. Nice amps. But on the flip-flop I've NEVER been able to find a used one in good condition to try, they've always been beat to $h!t with issues. I'll tell you though, that reissue was really nice to play.


----------



## Roadburn

I just had to dump this little thing here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERezo62ftQs]SAINT VITUS - DYING INSIDE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iron broadsword

I got a chance to really melt my face off with the 4100 last night and my new prs torero and WOW.. Absolutely sick metal tones at higher gain settings. With my singlecut and other guitars I don't like the Bchannel gain past 11 o'clock but I can crank it all the way with the EMG's and it no fizz! Just crystal clear, facemelting modern metal. 

I know EMG's are known for this, which is partly why I bought the guitar.. just hadn't really expected it to be THIS awesome, lol. I used to have an old warlock with an 81 in the bridge, but that thing was a piece of junk and I never tried it with the 900. Anyways, anybody else run EMG's into their 900?


----------



## Oculophilia

Yesterday my friend was actually scared by the percussive low end my 4100 had when I palm muted. My 900 remains articulate no matter the amount of volume I drive through it.


----------



## strangefruit

ive just bought a 5881 jcm900 4502 50 watt combo and carnt wait to take it to the rehersal room and crank it,tried it in the house and it was megamy wife didnt think so


----------



## iron broadsword

Yikes, watch out cranking that beast at your house man, haha.. the sound pressure will deafen you pretty quick!


----------



## sarmation

Not a big poster But Hi 30 years as a guitarist Named Dave ect ect but anyways came across something I own a JCM 900 mk111 and a jvmjs 410.Now I totally love the jvmjs.But there was always something in the mk111 sound was sorta hiding underneath. I found myself always playing it to try and find out what it was.So tonight my red lion tubes arrvied and I put them in v1 v2 with a tung sol in the PI.It was ok sorta heard a little difference but no glory.

This the good part . I used to run the diodes on 0 , preamp on 2 oclock ish and a wicked keeley modded boss overdrive on the clean boost mode for lead work it was a great tone!

I then removed the Tungsol from the P.I and put a EH 12ay7 in the phase.It totally blew my wittle mind.I had to bring up the volume 2 notches cause of the lower output 12ay7 thus making the el 34's work more Huge Tone:> .But the biggest surprise is the diodes.
..Cause the diodes to me were sorta scratchy fizzy to me ears before I didnt use em..With this tube setup the diodes come in very low middish and creamy just like my sweet warm od pedal its like they are totally coming in with a different eq spectrum then before .Not sure how this would effect them but it is totally awesome whats going on there .One of the greatest tones I have ever heard and for once it's mine very picky:>.With tightness and no ice pick frequencies and and mids sorta between the zz top eliminator album and a Jube . I tried this configuration with the tung sols before with the eh 12ay7 in PI and never got this result .

I have only owned a jcm 600,800 ,900 hgdr, 900 mk111 , jvmjs and 6100 le and wanted my buds Jube so not a huge personal pallet to compare to but this is the best tone I have ever had in and out of band situations. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Wow , shocking thread here . Cool , under dog rises . Lol


----------



## mk2 steve

sarmation said:


> I have only owned a jcm 600,800 ,900 hgdr, 900 mk111 , jvmjs and 6100 le and wanted my buds Jube so not a huge personal pallet to compare to but this is the best tone I have ever had in and out of band situations. Just my 2 cents.



I'd say that was a pretty impressive list of stuff to have owned!


----------



## rberry

Hey, I just got jcm900 model 2500 50 watt. I haven't had it enough to even know what's what volume wise, but if I push the pre-amp pretty hard and master around 3-4, It's very nice. I doubt that is doing anything more than tickling the power tube section. It has delayed me practicing what I need to and I can play an almost perfect, sizzling gamut of 70's hits, I can't help it, you hit one Billy Gibbons lick and 2 hours later you're hittin., that sweet note in "already gone" you have to discipline yourself. I know that's a pretty hillbillyish description. ask something specific...


----------



## Rokinroller

Love my present 900 4100DR ! I've had 900's since the 90's. SLX 100w, a MK3 100w and more. But........this one I just got recently kills ! .... Why ? Because of a certain "Super Simple" mod recipie I got from a certain Balok guy here on this forum ! Many thanks. I want to do a demo video of it on youtube but I want to have a stock 4100 here at the same time so people will see what difference there is with only a minimum of trickery done to these beautiful amps ! I am truly amazed ! This is the BEST Marshall I've ever played or owned....and I've had a couple 800's , 900's, and such and among "other" brands to say the least. Been playing Marshalls for over 30 years and no one can take this one away from me ! Yeah,its that good ! Always go "home" back to Marshalls "the real thing" and the "right thing to do".


----------



## Codyjohns

Rokinroller said:


> Love my present 900 4100DR ! I've had 900's since the 90's. SLX 100w, a MK3 100w and more. But........this one I just got recently kills ! .... Why ? Because of a certain "Super Simple" mod recipie I got from a certain Balok guy here on this forum ! Many thanks. I want to do a demo video of it on youtube but I want to have a stock 4100 here at the same time so people will see what difference there is with only a minimum of trickery done to these beautiful amps ! I am truly amazed ! This is the BEST Marshall I've ever played or owned....and I've had a couple 800's , 900's, and such and among "other" brands to say the least. Been playing Marshalls for over 30 years and no one can take this one away from me ! Yeah,its that good ! Always go "home" back to Marshalls "the real thing" and the "right thing to do".



Hey congrats my friend, nothing like a modded Marshall. 

I would love to see a youtube video of the beast when ya get a chance.


----------



## Rokinroller

Thanks Michael RT ! Hey folks you've all GOT to go check-out Michael RT's youtube vids !!! Totally awesome what this man can do ! Truly,hands down the best Marshall tones anywhere ! This man knows TONE and knows how to handle it.No-bull vids.....he gets right to business.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Rokinroller said:


> Thanks Michael RT ! Hey folks you've all GOT to go check-out Michael RT's youtube vids !!! Totally awesome what this man can do ! Truly,hands down the best Marshall tones anywhere ! This man knows TONE and knows how to handle it.No-bull vids.....he gets right to business.



I just hate to have to find another one , since I got such a good deal on the one I had. The guy could not sell it on CL until I came along. 
I would like to hear a el34 DR. I ran 5881 and never put the 6l6's I have in it.


----------



## Rokinroller

I was always an EL34 guy.Believed that was the true Marshall sound....not anymore.When I bought my latest JCM900DR couple weeks ago,it was bought at a good price because the guy claimed it kept blowin one of the HT fuses,and thought it needed new tubes.Got it home to discover this was originally a 5881 fitted head , but had been `somewhat`` modded for EL34's. It had now 4-JJEL34's in it and I saw the screen-grid resistors were replaced from 470r 5w for 1K 5w....So,I take all 4 JJ EL34's out and put them on my tube tester....They all test-out 100 %. Hmmm.....I know there is more to mod than just the screen Grid resistors for the EL34 conversion. Seems to me there was nothing done to the bias supply...hmmmm I proceed to install 4 matched JJ6l6's... while monitoring the bias...amp running great...no heat,no fuse popping,no hum, no red-plating.....Start playing through it....rock-solid stable ! Great fat clean sound from the poweramp ! The 6L6's are very happy running (overprotected) with the 1k screen grid resistors,so they're stayin in there as that job was well done by whoever had done it.Thereafter doing some simple tweaks of my own to its pre-amp circuit,this baby became a fire-breathing Godzilla ....LOL. I've been plaing it for at least 2hrs consecutive a day for the last couple weeks since I got it and let me tell you,this amp is king in my studio now.Stable bias,super quiet at idle,cool running PT , and superb tone with channels A and B being very well balanced.....unlike the DSL !

All this to say....I would NOT recommend converting a 5881 JCM900 to EL34's ! The 5881 or even fatter sounding 6L6's do not take the Marshall out of this amp..oh no sir ....they enhance it !

I have a DSL100 EL34 right next to it and prefer the JCM900DR 6L6 (5881) ! Don't waste your money and time to bastardize a perfectly good 5881 DR !
The 5881/6L6 run cool and play HOT in this amp.....and I like to bias conservative for long tube life and a like to run a CLEAN power-stage output.Lots of bottom,mids are great and with my pre-amp tweaks,the top-end is superb, not shrill.

Whereas my DSL's power tranny gets HOT after 20 minutes of playing even at less than half stage volume.It will get even hotter-faster if you bias it too hot !!! The `recommended`90ma per side is NUTS for EL34``s !!!! Way too much ! I keep mine at " 70ma MAX per side and its great right there.I don't like that HOT power tranny thing about the DSL's but apparently its just how they are.I know EL34's draw more heater current than 6L6,but I also have an 80's Laney AOR running EL34's and this thing runs its PT super cool even after hours of high volume playing. Just my 2 cents....JCM900`s CAN BE GREAT AMPS in the right hands !


----------



## nilitara

My 100w 2100 fitted with 5881,s


----------



## Codyjohns

Rokinroller said:


> Thanks Michael RT ! Hey folks you've all GOT to go check-out Michael RT's youtube vids !!! Totally awesome what this man can do ! Truly,hands down the best Marshall tones anywhere ! This man knows TONE and knows how to handle it.No-bull vids.....he gets right to business.



Thank you for all the kindness my friend, I really appreciate ya taking the time to check out my YT channel.


----------



## Codyjohns

nilitara said:


> My 100w 2100 fitted with 5881,s



Thanks for posting the pic's, sweet rig you got there.


----------



## cozmacozmy

Rokinroller said:


> I was always an EL34 guy.Believed that was the true Marshall sound....not anymore.When I bought my latest JCM900DR couple weeks ago,it was bought at a good price because the guy claimed it kept blowin one of the HT fuses,and thought it needed new tubes.Got it home to discover this was originally a 5881 fitted head , but had been `somewhat`` modded for EL34's. It had now 4-JJEL34's in it and I saw the screen-grid resistors were replaced from 470r 5w for 1K 5w....So,I take all 4 JJ EL34's out and put them on my tube tester....They all test-out 100 %. Hmmm.....I know there is more to mod than just the screen Grid resistors for the EL34 conversion. Seems to me there was nothing done to the bias supply...hmmmm I proceed to install 4 matched JJ6l6's... while monitoring the bias...amp running great...no heat,no fuse popping,no hum, no red-plating.....Start playing through it....rock-solid stable ! Great fat clean sound from the poweramp ! The 6L6's are very happy running (overprotected) with the 1k screen grid resistors,so they're stayin in there as that job was well done by whoever had done it.Thereafter doing some simple tweaks of my own to its pre-amp circuit,this baby became a fire-breathing Godzilla ....LOL. I've been plaing it for at least 2hrs consecutive a day for the last couple weeks since I got it and let me tell you,this amp is king in my studio now.Stable bias,super quiet at idle,cool running PT , and superb tone with channels A and B being very well balanced.....unlike the DSL !
> 
> All this to say....I would NOT recommend converting a 5881 JCM900 to EL34's ! The 5881 or even fatter sounding 6L6's do not take the Marshall out of this amp..oh no sir ....they enhance it !
> 
> I have a DSL100 EL34 right next to it and prefer the JCM900DR 6L6 (5881) ! Don't waste your money and time to bastardize a perfectly good 5881 DR !
> The 5881/6L6 run cool and play HOT in this amp.....and I like to bias conservative for long tube life and a like to run a CLEAN power-stage output.Lots of bottom,mids are great and with my pre-amp tweaks,the top-end is superb, not shrill.
> 
> Whereas my DSL's power tranny gets HOT after 20 minutes of playing even at less than half stage volume.It will get even hotter-faster if you bias it too hot !!! The `recommended`90ma per side is NUTS for EL34``s !!!! Way too much ! I keep mine at " 70ma MAX per side and its great right there.I don't like that HOT power tranny thing about the DSL's but apparently its just how they are.I know EL34's draw more heater current than 6L6,but I also have an 80's Laney AOR running EL34's and this thing runs its PT super cool even after hours of high volume playing. Just my 2 cents....JCM900`s CAN BE GREAT AMPS in the right hands !



Excellent write up Rokin!


----------



## Rokinroller

I put up a small audio sample of my JCM900 DR yesterday up on Youtube. You can type in Ted Zomplin on the top of youtube search and it should come up. Oh,and no my name is not "Ted Zomplin" LOL.....just a made-up name for youtube.


----------



## Rokinroller

Quick question : I know the JCM900DR has been re-issued lately,but would anyone know what was the last year of production of the original 900's ? We know they were born in 1990. Thanks !


----------



## nilitara

Rokinroller said:


> Quick question : I know the JCM900DR has been re-issued lately,but would anyone know what was the last year of production of the original 900's ? We know they were born in 1990. Thanks !



Not 100% sure but I think it's around 96, I'm sure someone will pop up with a definitive answer. Mine is dated Aug 95


----------



## cozmacozmy

Rokinroller said:


> I put up a small audio sample of my JCM900 DR yesterday up on Youtube. You can type in Ted Zomplin on the top of youtube search and it should come up. Oh,and no my name is not "Ted Zomplin" LOL.....just a made-up name for youtube.



Sounds great "Ted"... 

JCM 900, ADA MP-1: http://youtu.be/_XZSRD9yg3E

Here is one of the 2 I put up of my JCM900 a few years ago. My playing is terrible and this was recorded with my cell phone. Sadly though I can't access that account due to YT thinking I am trying to hack into it, so I had to make a new account after this. I just never did much with the new one after fighting with YT for years.

Edit to add... plus you can hear the fish tank in the background. Lol!


----------



## tubes

Rokinroller said:


> ....hmmmm I proceed to install 4 matched JJ6l6's... while monitoring the bias...amp running great...no heat,no fuse popping,no hum, no red-plating.....Start playing through it....rock-solid stable ! Great fat clean sound from the poweramp ! The 6L6's are very happy running (overprotected) with the 1k screen grid resistors,so they're stayin in there as that job was well done by whoever had done it.Thereafter doing some simple tweaks of my own to its pre-amp circuit,this baby became a fire-breathing Godzilla ....LOL. I've been plaing it for at least 2hrs consecutive a day for the last couple weeks since I got it and let me tell you,this amp is king in my studio now.Stable bias,super quiet at idle,cool running PT , and superb tone with channels A and B being very well balanced.....unlike the DSL !
> 
> All this to say....I would NOT recommend converting a 5881 JCM900 to EL34's ! The 5881 or even fatter sounding 6L6's do not take the Marshall out of this amp..oh no sir ....they enhance it !
> 
> I have a DSL100 EL34 right next to it and prefer the JCM900DR 6L6 (5881) ! Don't waste your money and time to bastardize a perfectly good 5881 DR !
> The 5881/6L6 run cool and play HOT in this amp.....and I like to bias conservative for long tube life and a like to run a CLEAN power-stage output. Lots of bottom....
> 
> Whereas my DSL's power tranny gets HOT after 20 minutes of playing even at less than half stage volume.It will get even hotter-faster if you bias it too hot !!!
> . Just my 2 cents....JCM900`s CAN BE GREAT AMPS in the right hands !




Same here Rockinroller (I think): 900 DR 6L6 and biased cool here. 
"Lots of bottom....": yeah, I don't know why some people say the amp sounds thin.
Maybe I'm not thinking like a metal player?


----------



## Rokinroller

Hi there "tubes" from great NZ ! I think lots must have misused,and mis-understood the 900...they must have used them in a "bedroom" setting.These amps come to life....as most good tube amps do at some VOLUME ! This one starts to operate its magic at @4.5,....from half way up on the dial,watch out!It then becomes a beast.The volume knob becomes so sensitive to the slightest increments after 12 o'clock....I like that !


----------



## Rokinroller

cozmacozmy said:


> Sounds great "Ted"...
> 
> JCM 900, ADA MP-1: http://youtu.be/_XZSRD9yg3E
> 
> Here is one of the 2 I put up of my JCM900 a few years ago. My playing is terrible and this was recorded with my cell phone. Sadly though I can't access that account due to YT thinking I am trying to hack into it, so I had to make a new account after this. I just never did much with the new one after fighting with YT for years.
> 
> Edit to add... plus you can hear the fish tank in the background. Lol!



Yup,same had happened to my old youtube account...cant access it no more. But its still there with a vid of a DSL50 I had a few years back.If you type-in Tedzomplin (all one word,no space)...its there.There is a Peavey VTM60 I had on there too,a Blackheart 5w etc......


----------



## usednabused

had a JCM900 4100 DR with the 50/100 option, slant 4x12 for years, and yes it was great...toured with it, kept head in a flight case, both channels were killer, broke the footpedal a few times...I do think that the price is realistic for them around $600.00 still.
Would you pay more for that amp? You have to ask yourself that! You have $1K budget for example...so would you buy a JCM900 or a vintage/RI 1987 or 1959 slp...???
shop around...get a good price...ON ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## Rokinroller

No debate from me there.Any Marshall you can pick n play is a good one !


----------



## iron broadsword

I don't understand the mentality there... A point to point board doesn't make the amp better in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## tubes

Rokinroller said:


> Hi there "tubes" from great NZ ! I think lots must have misused,and mis-understood the 900...they must have used them in a "bedroom" setting.These amps come to life....as most good tube amps do at some VOLUME ! This one starts to operate its magic at @4.5,....from half way up on the dial,watch out!It then becomes a beast.The volume knob becomes so sensitive to the slightest increments after 12 o'clock....I like that !



Definitely.
I'm fortunate that I can crank up even at rehearsals. 
It's not that I personally want to make a lot of noise - but the band is quite large with keys and percussion etc., sometimes horns. Also my room is acoustically flat and tightly packed with people...


----------



## V-Type

No Stranger too Marshall.
Have had many the last 40 years.
Never understood why the JCM 900 got the hate on the boards yet thousands and thousands have been used professionally and semi pro for many,many years.
Those dirty diodes. Lolzz.
I put a box of diodes in front of my Plexi ans its heaven.
The DR's and MK III's have them integrated like the Jubilee btw and wham guys hear turds when ever you mention them.
Lol.
Any ways I missed my JMD 1 and stumbled across a time machine condition 1997 SL/X 2100 6l6.
Holy smokes Batman.
The SLX Sounds like a love child between a modded 800 and a 5150 too a high degree imo.
Its single channel responds nicely too a guitars volume control.
Quite Articulate upper mid focus.
AC/DC,ZEP,Ozzy,VH,Metallica,etc.. is all quite possible with the SL/X and your guitars volume.
What a under rated tone monster.


----------



## Rokinroller

Nice score ! Looks like it just came off the assembly line,right out of the box ! I'd like to have that SLX !


----------



## geddyleefan

I have my 1990 Marshall JCM 900 4102, over the years its been upgraded with Mullard EL34s and 2 Vintage 30s and it sounds excellent


----------



## Masliko

Hi guys first post by the way but long time lurker,i have been away from playing for ten years so was really i surprised at all the bullshit about the 900's.900's are a fantastic amps,tough as.I've seen one thrown at a wall,fall out of a semi without a road case,get jumped into(every night),get beer spat into for years and never ever died.Roadies loved these amps because they were firstly tough,sound great and you could hire one in any city of the world if the shtf.They even do today as back ups or doing the business under the stage.These are NOT a bedroom amp,they need to be 10 ft away & dimed! and also the sound changes are made with subtle knob changes.People who want a 30 watt blues breaker will never "get" a 900.I've had them all-my first was the mkIII,4100(el34),800 LS another 900(the mrkIII and the other 900's sound the same to me-EL34 sound)and now a 94(5881) and its killer and its best one yet to my ears. .The 5881's warm it up just a tad and round it out abit IMHO.You really need to know what they do and how to use them.You can just about pull any M sound out of a 900 if you know what your doing.All the vids on YT except maybe one or two make them sound like crap.noobs.I heard a DSL but i don't like them,and i don't buy products made in slave country's if i can help..DSL's are made in Vietnam..screw that cheap crap and they are every where for sale in Australia.That's all you see DSL's in pawn shops or in classified ads going really cheap!

If you guys ever get a chance try one with the 5881's and crank it,the harmonic feed is sweet! Even the so called dodgy clean channel,he ha ha

I thinks its funny hearing all these plexi heads talk about the opamps etc and then go and plug in a pedal! plexi's do sound good when your ACDC cranked to %100! I love them too and full bore-crank your 900's a channel and see what happens!. And to me, you "must" use a stack with the 4100-the difference to a half stack is mind blowing in my book.


----------



## Masliko

eljeffebrown said:


> That looks like an SL-X


No, its a the 94-96 with 5881's in it.Like i said previous,they warm and round the sound a little and feed really nice.


----------



## Masliko

Michael RT said:


> I want to try a MKIII I hear the tone is great in them......if I can find one for sale........hard to find. Awesome amp head you got here dude.


Dude,just find one full stop the MKIII's are no different than any of the other EL34 900's.They sound identical and anyone who think they don't,don't know what they're talking about.if you want one for another different reason that i don't know about that....i had to mod mine in the gain stage and a bottom end mod.


----------



## Rokinroller

For me anyways... JCM900 = factory hot-rodded JCM800.


----------



## John BNY

I'm a new owner of a JCM 900 DR 2x12 combo. I love the amp and its tones. I do have a question about the reverb. I find that I have to play through the amp for several minutes for the reverb to come alive. When the amp is first turned on, the reverb feels nonexistent. After a few minutes, it comes to life. Is this normal? The answer to this question may be buried in the 500-plus pages of posts here, but I couldn't find it. Apologies if this issue has been addressed before. Thanks.


----------



## iron broadsword

Put a new tube V2, it controls the reverb and fx loop recovery


----------



## John BNY

iron broadsword said:


> Put a new tube V2, it controls the reverb and fx loop recovery



Thank you.


----------



## iron broadsword




----------



## John BNY

So, the problem was with the spring reverb tank. I replaced the original with a replacement tank called the Mod, and it works fine. Interestingly enough, the springs in the original tank looked intact, and I was getting reverb through the OD channel, and not through the clean channel. I can't explain it, but the reverb works great now.


----------



## iron broadsword

Weird.. I had to replace the reverb in mind too. Used an MOD as well. Actually when I bought it off the guy the reverb wasn't working so I have no idea what it's supposed to sound like, but the MOD sounds just fine as far as I'm concerned so whatever, haha.


----------



## John BNY

All that matters is the reverb works now. I don't use a lot of it, but it's needed for some songs. More importantly, I'm really digging this amp. I still run to my JVM when gigging (need the versatility for a cover band), but when I'm playing on my own, the JCM is the amp I run.


----------



## AdamR

What speakers do you guys like with your 900s ? I just got mine repaired (after almost 2 years lol ) Need a new cabinet now.


----------



## clutch71

515 pages since 2010. Got to be some kind of record.


----------



## Coronado

I just realized, I've never actually played a JCM900 before! Think I need to check one out!


----------



## tubes

AdamR said:


> What speakers do you guys like with your 900s ? I just got mine repaired (after almost 2 years lol ) Need a new cabinet now.



Cheers Adam.
I bought an old JCM 900 quad box of G12T-75s.
To go with my 900 DR.

I suppose I just thought that I would never know what people were talking about, for better or for worse, unless I experienced the old rig.

I was well aware of what I was doing: hooking up the disliked amp to the disliked speakers....

The only other speakers around here are my quad box of ancient, 1970s, Eminence.
Seems to me that both of my 900s like that box well enough.

The Eminence are probably more sensitive than the G12Ts.
The Eminence probably, naturally, produce less bass than the G12Ts.
But even as I say that.... with both of these cabs I have needed to take steps to limit the bass. 
I suppose this is a matter of what's right for everybody according to their own band. 

Sorry to say I can't tell anybody anything about the drivers in the old box of Eminence - too old, no identifying marks, no spec sheets available.


----------



## tubes

Coronado said:


> I just realized, I've never actually played a JCM900 before! Think I need to check one out!


Cheers Coronado.
I have two out of the three 900s.

With reference to the two I have here....
... these are the two that are despised for having diodes where tubes should be.

But the Mk3 seems to get a free pass for this sin.
I suppose it's because the implementation of the pre-amp on those amps amounted to a lot of enjoyment.

Never mind the diodes - feel the enjoyment!
__

The DRs are a different beast. They don't get a free pass for a sensitive and intelligent input stage. But they do have fans among those who crank up loud.
I suspect that the 'crank up loud' business is the main issue here.

It's a stage amp! 

I wonder whether the 900 DR was aimed at a problem that was present, at some time, for some players.... something like "We have four horn players... it's hard for me get into that mix on stage... all them horns amount to a lot of decibels....
___

The SL-X is the 900 I have no experience of.
In theory it should be the best of the 900s: all tube, all EL34 - and lots of high gain if you want it.

But in reality... ...I frequently hear people moaning about these amps.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Jcm 800 , kicking jcm 900 arse for 21 years !


----------



## AdamR

I dont know, My 900 sounds great and I paid half of what an 800 would have cost me. I wouldnt say it was kicking its ass.


----------



## iron broadsword

You guys know I modified my 900 DR, but it's always been the amp I go for first. It's true though, any diode-related tone issues are gone after you get the master up far enough. Indeed it sounds best cranked.


----------



## Geeze

AdamR said:


> What speakers do you guys like with your 900s ?



I have a MKIII 50 watt that plays well with chinese GB's UK BB's, Scumback M75's & J75LD's. Warm and fat tones and good cleans as well. I just picked up a quad of V30's and will give them a blast in the next few weeks.

Russ


----------



## Ghostman

clutch71 said:


> 515 pages since 2010. Got to be some kind of record.



6100 thread was .....


----------



## BowerR64

tubes said:


> Same here Rockinroller (I think): 900 DR 6L6 and biased cool here.
> "Lots of bottom....": yeah, I don't know why some people say the amp sounds thin.
> Maybe I'm not thinking like a metal player?



I dono the 100 watt ones may sound a little thicker. I have and have had amps that have a better thicker tone then the 2500 MK3 i have. For instance right now i have a Krank chadwick that im thinking is based off the JCM800 and its a monster sounds great at any levels. Now at high volume levels i cant run the bass up at 10 like i can with the 900 the krank will just destroy the speakers.

Another amp that has balls from hell is this little DSL15H good GOD that little amp has some nuts under it let me tell ya. Makes me wish like hell there was a 50 watt version. I know the DSL100H does 50 and 100 but its the weight of a 100 watt head i cant handle/lift. So it makes it a hard decision for me to get one. The 100 watt transformers are the killer. I may just need to get a DSL40C and hack it into a head to get a little more power then the 15


----------



## tubes

BowerR64 said:


> I dono the 100 watt ones may sound a little thicker. I have and have had amps that have a better thicker tone then the 2500 MK3 i have. For instance right now i have a Krank chadwick that im thinking is based off the JCM800 and its a monster sounds great at any levels. Now at high volume levels i cant run the bass up at 10 like i can with the 900 the krank will just destroy the speakers.
> 
> Another amp that has balls from hell is this little DSL15H good GOD that little amp has some nuts under it let me tell ya. Makes me wish like hell there was a 50 watt version. I know the DSL100H does 50 and 100 but its the weight of a 100 watt head i cant handle/lift. So it makes it a hard decision for me to get one. The 100 watt transformers are the killer. I may just need to get a DSL40C and hack it into a head to get a little more power then the 15



I'm having a moment of confusion here Bower....
I suppose we all come at these questions from our own environment.
Your description of your Krank sounds appealing.
Sometimes, on these threads relating to 900s, I'm just on a mission to declare that these amps do NOT lack bass.
They may have other limitations, but they do not lack bass.

A part of me thinks that people who say their 900 sounds thin might have a faulty amp.

But meanwhile, as you mention... how much bass is needed? 
I suppose it does not always need to be 'speaker destroying' bass as you said the Krank can deliver.

I would love to hear any sound clips you can offer that have the kind of 'thick' tone you refer to.
I'm just thinking that there is variation in what music lovers take to be the most appealing 'thick tones'.

On my own mind at present is a question about how to get a more fat tone from single coils into a Marshall.


----------



## fat_lenny

One thing my 4100 isn't missing is bottom end. But as with most things with this amp, if you don't crank it the sounds not there. 

Play it quiet and yep, it's thin and buzzy, but that's not what it's meant to be used for.


----------



## tubes

fat_lenny said:


> One thing my 4100 isn't missing is bottom end. But as with most things with this amp, if you don't crank it the sounds not there.
> 
> Play it quiet and yep, it's thin and buzzy, but that's not what it's meant to be used for.



Cheers Lenny.

I would describe my experience with the DR in a slightly different way:
The problem is not that it's thin and buzzy at low volumes. 
Actually, it's deep and rich - could be a Fender amp.

My expectation is that if I had a hollow guitar with humbuckers I'd be telling members here that there is an old Bassman hiding inside a DR.
(Well, that would be a DR in good condition.)

So the problem is not that there is NO goodness at low volumes.
The problem is that there is not the best of _*Marshall*_ goodness at low volumes.

When you say "...quiet and yep, it's thin and buzzy, ...but that's not what it's meant to be used for..." 

I'm not sure about this. I mean I'm still not sure what the DR was 'meant' to be.

I wonder whether Marshall wanted to make the amp very "general purpose".
I mean, it likes pedals, it can crank out LOTS of clean decibels on stage. 
I have not actually read any advertising from the 90s - just wondering.


----------



## fat_lenny

tubes said:


> Cheers Lenny.
> 
> I would describe my experience with the DR in a slightly different way:
> The problem is not that it's thin and buzzy at low volumes.
> Actually, it's deep and rich - could be a Fender amp.
> 
> My expectation is that if I had a hollow guitar with humbuckers I'd be telling members here that there is an old Bassman hiding inside a DR.
> (Well, that would be a DR in good condition.)
> 
> So the problem is not that there is NO goodness at low volumes.
> The problem is that there is not the best of _*Marshall*_ goodness at low volumes.
> 
> When you say "...quiet and yep, it's thin and buzzy, ...but that's not what it's meant to be used for..."
> 
> I'm not sure about this. I mean I'm still not sure what the DR was 'meant' to be.
> 
> I wonder whether Marshall wanted to make the amp very "general purpose".
> I mean, it likes pedals, it can crank out LOTS of clean decibels on stage.
> I have not actually read any advertising from the 90s - just wondering.



It's funny, we both obviously love the DR amp. I often feel like I am loosing a battle trying to convince people it's a great amp, but our experiences really vary. 

My DR hates pedals. It also hates my strat. Both sound great when I use them with my Ceriatone Plexi. 

My ES339 sounds beautiful through the DR when I keep the clean channel on the edeg of breaking up and my Les Paul.....well it just sounds huge. My guitars with EMG's love the gain channel. 

But I always have the amp cranked and use a Rivera Rock Crusher for volume control. 

I don't know what the amp was meant to be either, I just know I like it. I know it is extremely versatile as well. I do see it in a lot of festival backlines used by a lot of different artists. 

I do agree, at low volumes you can get some very nice clean tones, but that's not really something I've ever really looked for in the amp. 

My thin and buzzy comment comes from people cranking the gain and expect ting it to sound good with the master volume turned down. That doesn't work and it is where most of the criticisms of the amp stem from. 

Ive owned mine since '92, and it's one amp I won't part with.


----------



## tubes

fat_lenny said:


> Ive owned mine since '92, and it's one amp I won't part with.



Cheers Lenny.
I have had mine only since 2012.
I bought it from a forum member in Oz. 
I had been saying things here such as '...gonna get a DR and find out for myself how good or bad they are...'.

I can't say whether my one loves Strats. I have no complaints so far but then I don't have a Fender or Mesa amp to compare with.

The Rock Crusher is sounding like a good idea. I have not been thinking much about attenuation of that kind because I can usually turn up at least half way. 
But still - I expect there is likely to be more goodness at higher levels of output.
Also, XLR and headphone outputs must be useful!


----------



## Marshall4Metal

I completely agree I bought a brand new 900 DR reissue 6 months ago and it's the best sounding amp I've owned and I've owned a lot of amps. Not sure where all the hate comes from but it's completely unfounded. A good running 900 sounds epic, tight creamy Marshall gain with great tone. Absolutely nails Metallica Priest Maiden right on up to Slayer Exodus Sodom.


----------



## (war)thrash5150

Marshall4Metal said:


> I completely agree I bought a brand new 900 DR reissue 6 months ago and it's the best sounding amp I've owned and I've owned a lot of amps. Not sure where all the hate comes from but it's completely unfounded. A good running 900 sounds epic, tight creamy Marshall gain with great tone. Absolutely nails Metallica Priest Maiden right on up to Slayer Exodus Sodom.



There was a like new DR reissue listed locally for quite a while on CL for $700obo and before I could get the cash together someone snagged it. I think its the one thats now lsted for 925 firm...dammit


----------



## tubes

Sympathies.


----------



## John BNY

I used my DR 900, 100 watt 2x12, at band practice, and I love this amp. I use a boost through the effects loop for solos. The only other pedal I use is a harmonizer for certain solos that have dual guitars playing. That pedal goes through the front. The amp has excellent pure clean tone, as well as the edge of breakup tone, depending on where I put the gain. The OD channel is a lot thicker than my JVM 210, with no muddiness at all. It's coming to my next gig.

If the reason people don't like this amp is because of the diodes, that's their prerogative. I could care less what's inside the amp, so long as it sounds good.


----------



## tubes

John BNY said:


> I used my DR 900, 100 watt 2x12, at band practice, and I love this amp. I use a boost through the effects loop for solos. The only other pedal I use is a harmonizer for certain solos that have dual guitars playing. That pedal goes through the front. The amp has excellent pure clean tone, as well as the edge of breakup tone, depending on where I put the gain. The OD channel is a lot thicker than my JVM 210, with no muddiness at all. It's coming to my next gig.
> 
> If the reason people don't like this amp is because of the diodes, that's their prerogative. I could care less what's inside the amp, so long as it sounds good.



You're talking sense John.

Another reason why some people don't like their DR very much could be because they didn't crank it up.

I sometimes mention around here that my JCM 900 Mk 3 sounds more sweet to me than the DR... it really does sound better if I know what sound I'm looking for and there are no worries about changing channels.

And the Mk3 is well loved - but it's diodes in that amp too.


----------



## fat_lenny

tubes said:


> You're talking sense John.
> 
> Another reason why some people don't like their DR very much could be because they didn't crank it up.
> 
> I sometimes mention around here that my JCM 900 Mk 3 sounds more sweet to me than the DR... it really does sound better if I know what sound I'm looking for and there are no worries about changing channels.
> 
> And the Mk3 is well loved - but it's diodes in that amp too.



Ive always wanted a MKIII, but they rarely appear. I'd probably jump on an SLX as well


----------



## tubes

fat_lenny said:


> Ive always wanted a MKIII, but they rarely appear. I'd probably jump on an SLX as well



Same here. I want to grab an SLX just to complete the 900 set.

From what I have heard around here about the SLX they are just as likely to polarise opinion as a DR is. 

One person will say they have gigged their one for years and it's very good. Another will say they have tried it for two weeks and it is evidently useless. 

You have to wonder whether people even have their amps in good condition before telling us what _*they think*_ an amp can or can not achieve.


----------



## mk2 steve

John BNY said:


> If the reason people don't like this amp is because of the diodes, that's their prerogative. I could care less what's inside the amp, so long as it sounds good.



I agree. The same people that whine about the diodes are quite happy to throw a $30 Boss SD-1 in front of their precious all tube amps. Who gives a shit. If it sounds good, thats all that matters to me.

I've owned all three types of 900 - i've owned 2 900 Dual Reverbs (one a 50 watt EL34, one a 100 watt 5881), a MkIII (1991, EL34 50 watter), and an SL-X (late model but modded for EL34s, 100 watter). They all do their thing well, but of the three I still favour the Dual Reverb the most. It tends to sound thin and fizzy at low volume but once it's at band volume it sounds great. Speakers are key too - I actually really dig the 5881 models with V30s. 

I found the MkIII and SL-X to not be a million miles apart, the SL-X was gainier, noisier, and less versatile. The MkIII was more dynamic, less gain, smoother gain at that. The SL-X could get VERY bright if it wanted to (using too much gain sensitivity). Dialling in the two gains though you could get some great distortion out of it. The MkIII was way easier to dial in, and reminded me more of the 2203s and 2204 I've also owned.

All great amps, i'd own any of them happily again.


----------



## John BNY

I know the notion of whether an amp produces good tones or bad tones is purely subjective. But, I would think there is a pretty wide objective band between good and bad amps. I've owned some mediocre amps like, MA, MG, etc. Assuming people had a properly function JCM 900, I just can't imagine how anyone could say this amp is bad. Though not as versatile, this amp produces tones that are in certain respects better than my JVM, and I think my JVM is an excellent amp. To each his/her own, I suppose.


----------



## Wailing

My 2101 ..... Fantastic Piece of kit !!


----------



## Rokinroller

Yep ... thats a beauty . No make em like that anymore . Miss my 900's looking at that.


----------



## Wailing

Rokinroller said:


> Yep ... thats a beauty . No make em like that anymore . Miss my 900's looking at that.



I’m sure there is another one out there waiting for you


----------



## Rokinroller

Have been actively looking out for one . I like the 900 4100 DR heads best . But I'll take any 900 . As long as I find one local . Working or not . I have only low wattage tube amps at the moment , so a nice 100 watter would be nice to play with , and yeah I really liked my 5881 100 watter , it was a beast .


----------



## tubes

Wailing said:


> I’m sure there is another one out there waiting for you



My wife bought me my 2501 in 1999, in an emergency: we had a turn-of-millenium gig booked. I had no 'portable' amp for a small stage nor any time to think about it. 

I did not know anything about 900s in those days. But my wife bought the amp from a newspaper ad. Obviously I am very happy with it: it still sounds great.

Well, that was a few years ago now...

BTW, I like your sig.


----------



## Marshall4Metal

My 900 4100 reissue made in England.


----------



## K2JLX

Nice dude. How do you like it ?


----------



## Marshall4Metal

K2JLX said:


> Nice dude. How do you like it ?



It's a great amp AC/DC to Megadeth no problem built like a tank awesome cut tone for days and if you want a 50 watt amp you got it. You want vintage Marshall you got that to channel A. There killer amps.


----------



## K2JLX

Yeh man. I own a 4100 DR and love it! The corksniffers may disapprove but I vote with my ears.


----------



## cozmacozmy

Here is my #4500 JCM900 50watt DR along with my ADA MP-1


----------



## fat_lenny

cozmacozmy said:


> Here is my #4500 JCM900 50watt DR along with my ADA MP-1



Do you just run into the front of the ADA and then into the AMPS effect loop return?

I tried that with a JMP-1 preamp and DR head, never seemed to sound right for me.


----------



## cozmacozmy

fat_lenny said:


> Do you just run into the front of the ADA and then into the AMPS effect loop return?
> 
> I tried that with a JMP-1 preamp and DR head, never seemed to sound right for me.



Yes, that's the only way I thought there was to run these. I bought this used so I don't have the manual and it seems to sound fine for me. How else do you hook it up?


----------



## Codyjohns

I fixed the title of the thread......28 years!


----------



## zosokun

Oh yeah! Nice get... + 1 more for the 900. I still love my 4100! best $300 ever spent.


----------



## fat_lenny

zosokun said:


> Oh yeah! Nice get... + 1 more for the 900. I still love my 4100! best $300 ever spent.



$300, good buy. I dont know if I love or hate that you can pick them up so cheap.

I remember in '92 or '93 as 16 year old saving my arse off to pay over $2200 (AUD) for my 4100. Cracks me up that something I bought brand new is in the "Vintage Reissue" section of the Marshall Catalogue.

Its become my sons go to amp through which is cool.


----------



## K2JLX

I predict the values will jump.


----------



## cozmacozmy

fat_lenny said:


> $300, good buy. I dont know if I love or hate that you can pick them up so cheap.
> 
> I remember in '92 or '93 as 16 year old saving my arse off to pay over $2200 (AUD) for my 4100. Cracks me up that something I bought brand new is in the "Vintage Reissue" section of the Marshall Catalogue.
> 
> Its become my sons go to amp through which is cool.


You mentioned a different way of hooking up the ADA. I didn't know there were other ways... can you list them please?


----------



## fat_lenny

cozmacozmy said:


> You mentioned a different way of hooking up the ADA. I didn't know there were other ways... can you list them please?



How you do it is how I’ve done it, the alternate would be in a rack system with a dedicated power amp. Ive never gone down the latter path, always wondered if it sounded different.


----------



## cozmacozmy

fat_lenny said:


> How you do it is how I’ve done it, the alternate would be in a rack system with a dedicated power amp. Ive never gone down the latter path, always wondered if it sounded different.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> I played a friends 4100; 20 years ago, and never forgot about it. Because of that I finally bought one of my own. The 900's never seem to receive the respect they deserve. They are tone monsters, in my opinion, and others will eventually figure out their greatness and seek out one also. So I dedicate this thread to all the 900's. (Thoughts and Experiences)



Do you still have the 900 love it and play it?


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> Do you still have the 900 love it and play it?



I wish I still owned my JCM900 DR. I sold it awhile ago. 
The one I owned was slightly modded with a Super Lead Output Tranny in it. 
She sounded killer.


----------



## cozmacozmy

I was just thinking about what mods owners of the 900 have done.

What have you all done to your JCM900 to change/enhance the sound of your amps? Did it make it better? Did you wish you never did it at all? 

A few years back I found this YouTube video of a guy in Europe doing a mod on a JCM900 50wDR but he won't do over seas shipping and won't tell what's been modified. I'd love to have my JCM900 50wDr sound like this!


----------



## Codyjohns

My 900 kinda sounded like this.


----------



## fat_lenny

Only changes I have had done to mine,

- conversion to EL34. If I am 100% honest. My 5881’s were so old it’s hard to quantity the sound difference. In my head it’s a subtle difference for the better, but it could just be me wanting it to sound better. 

Other than that I run the patch cord in the effects look and use and attenuator so I can crank the master volume. 

I don’t think the amp really needs tweaking.


----------



## cozmacozmy

Thanks!


----------



## jericbrazier

mike mike said:


> i run groove tubes gt e34ls (the us made ones) in mine. they are the highest output tube in the el34 categorey and sound wonderfull. winged c is supposedly very good as well


----------



## ddaxe

I always love when we play a venue big enough to pair my 2555 Jube with my 900 4100 DR... if god speaks... it sounds like this...


----------

